# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Ազգովի խելքի գալու համար -Ինչ և ինչպես անել

## Բիձա

Արդեն 15 դար է, հայերի առջև ծառացած է “Ինչ անել ու  ոնց անել» խնդիրը: 
Այս ակումբում բազմաթիվ թեմաներ կան, ուր քննարկվում և քննադատվում է եղածը, բայց չեմ հանդիպել մի թեմայի, ուր մոտեցումներ ու լուծումներ կառաջարկվեն քաղաքական  ու հասարակական անհապաղ լուծում պահանջող հարցերին:
Մեզ հուզող բոլոր հարցերն են միահյուսված:  Ըստ որում ցանկացած գործ ընկալվում է որպես ինչ որ մեկ ուրիշի պարտականություն: Ու էսպես, այլոց կամքին, կամ իրավասությանը նայելով ու սպասելով, դառել ենք անընդունակ, անօգնական, դանադալոշ, հիվանդ հասարակություն, որը արդեն շատ լուրջ ինքնաբուժման կարիք ունի: 
Մեծ արյամբ շաղաղված պատմություն ենք թողել մեր ետևից, փրկարար սասունցի դավիթների սպասելով: Վերջին 20 տարվա մեջ էլ, մի ապաշնորհ, անբարտավան անինքնասերին փոխարինելու է եկել հաջորդը ու այս շղթայի պառակտման օղակը դեռ  չի էլ նշմարվում:
Հարցը լուծողը շատ վաղուց ոչ թե քվեաթերթիկը պետք է լիներ, այլ մեր՝ ազգային ու  ներհասարակական ինքնագիատակցության վերակենդանցումը: 
Մենք՝ հենց մեր հասարակությունն է վերարտադրում մեր ողբալի հրապարակային դեմքերին ու դրանցից կերտվող   իշխանությունը: 
Աբսուրդի շարունական վերականգնումը հուշում է, որ մեզանում շատ խորքային դեֆեկտ կա նստած, որը անխաթար շարունակում է իր աշխատանքը: 
Իմ  խորին համոզմամբ, դա հասարակական կարծիքի, որպես զսպող- կարգավորող գործիքի, ի սպառ բացակայությունն է մեզանում: Ցանկացած ոչնչություն կարող է իր անհասկացող, միայն լափելու ունակ  մռութը խրել իրենից լուսատարի հեռու գործերի ու մարդկանց ճակատագրերի մեջ, այլանդակել ամեն ինչ ու մնալ հասարակական ազդու պարսավանքից հեռու՝ պաշտպանված իր պես անասունների զինված բանդաների հետևում: Հայաստանի տերն ու տիրականը այլևս ԲՏ-ն է իր ձեռնածու կենդանակերպերով   հանդերձ: Իրենց ի մի բերող կազմակերպող, հովանավորող վերին իշխանավորների գոյության հիմքն էլ է այդ նույն ճիվաղը: 
Վերջերս Հրանտ Տեր Աբրահամյանը բերել էի 93 թվին ԲՏ—ուն ֆիզիկապես չեզոքացնելու, զսպելու վրացիների վառ օրինակը: Ես ֆորում մտնելու օրվանից եմ դա տարբեր ձևերով քննարկել: Հույս ունեի, թե վրացական մենթալիտետի մի պատառիկ էլ մի գուցե մեզանում կա ու կաշխատի:  Եվ որ  ջահելության մոտ իրենց ճիշտը առաջ տանելու, իրենց արժանապատվությունը վերահաստատելու պահանջը վերջապես կբերի նույնանման պրոցեսի: Վերջերս  երիտասարդները հայտնեցին իրենց վճռականությունը, այդ գործն սկսելու-տեսնենք, թե իրականում ինչ կարվի: 
Իսկ մինչ այդ բաղձալի օրերը, մենք՝ ֆորումի անդամներս, փորձենք սկզբի համար հասկանալ, թե ինչը մենք ինքներս՝ ամեն մեկս կարող է ու պետք է անի,  և ինչը մենք պետք է պարտադրենք մեր ընտրանուն: Իհարկե հասարակությունը միատարր չէ, տարբեր շահեր են առկա նույնիսկ փոքր համայնքի սահմաններում: Բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ ռացիոնալի, նորմալի, մարդկայինի կողմնակիցները տասնյակ անգամ ավելի են աննորմալից: Երբ նորմալն ու դեգեներատը իրար դեմ են դուրս գալիս հրապարակում, ապա հարցը լուծում է փոքրաթիվ զինված ԲՏ-ն: Փոքր տարածքներում, համայնքներում, զինվածի դերը մինիմալ է և իրար դեմ դիմաց են մնալու մոտավորապես 10-ը մեկի դեմ: Դա հաղթական հարաբերակցություն է: Ու ամեն մի նոր հաղթնակ, հասարակական արժեքային նորություն է մտցնելու, արդյունքի հասնելու հույս է տալու, փոխելու  ներհասարակական հարաբերությունները: 
Քաղաքացիական հասարակություն ասածը շատ բարդ բան է, մեր խելքին ու խառնվածքին դեռ որ հասանելի չի: Բայց մարդկանց նույնիսկ փոքր խմբերի համար  շահագռգիռ հարցերում ինքնուրույն, կամ ստիպելով հարց լուծելը հնարավոր է ու խոստումնալից: 
Հուսով եմ, որ կարձագանքեք այս թեմային ցանկացած ձևով -վերլուծությամբ, կոնկրետ մտքերով ու առաջարկներով: 
Պայմանը մեկն է՝ առաջարկը պետք է մշակված լինի մինչև ավտոմատ ինքնաիրագործման աստիճան:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:19 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:18 ----------

Շարունակություն
Փորձեմ մի օրինակի վրա ցույց տալ, թե ինչ կարգի գործեր է հնարավոր անել: 
Օրինակ կարդացի այն մասին, որ մի քանի գյուղ տանող միակ ճանապարհը ավիրակ է:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAYwA...ayer_embedded#!
Ոնց է ստացվել այսպես՞: Շատ պարզ, գյուղացիք  կարծում են, որ դա իրենց գործը չի, թող իշխանությունը, գյուղապետերը կամ ինչ որ այլ քեռիներ այդ հարցը լուծեն: Ոչ մեկի մտքով չի անցել, որ այ ժողովուրդ, լավ ասֆալտ չեն անում, բայց մենք ենք վարի գնում: Արեք գոնե գյուղերով հավաքվենք, գնանք, քարերով, ավազով, խճով, մեր հնարավորության սահմաններում գոնե ժամանակավոր դզմզենք, անցանելի սարքենք ճանապարհը  ու պատասխանատուների մերերին էլ ամեն առիթով՝ կնունք, ծնունդ, թաղում ու ինքնահող՝ մի լավ, հրապարակավ  հիշենք: 
Վերջապես հայտնի է «Գյուղ կանգնի գերան կկոտրի հին ասացվածքը»: Ասացվածքը եղել է, բայց կիրառումից դուրս է մնացել, որովհետև  շարունակական ազգային-պետական պարտություններից հետո ներհասարակական հարաբերություններն էլ են խաթարվել՝ մարդիկ դառել են իրար հանդեպ անվստահ, իրարից քիչ կախյալ, կամ միայն իրար վատություն անող:
/Չեղավ մի դեպք, որ բացի քելեխ խժռելուց մի այլ կապակցությամբ հայ գյուղը կանգներ:/ «Գյուղ կանգնելու» իմաստը ոչ միայն  քանդելու այլ կառուցելու խորհուրդն էլ պետք է ունենա իր մեջ: Ներկայիս հայկական «գյուղը» պետք է կարողանա «կանգնել»՝ ԲՏ-ուն կազմաքանդելու համար և նաև արարելու, սարքելու, միասին պաշտպանվելու համար: Պատմականորեն մեր հասարակական ամենամեծ կամ ամենավստահելի միավորը գյուղն է եղել: Հիմա նորից հասել ենք դրան-գյուղ, մաքսիմում քիչ թե շատ միավորված մարդկանց միություն, փոքր համայնք: Եկեք գոնե այդ ինքնագիտակցական հասարակական շահային ռեսուրսի մակարդակով փորձենք հարցեր լուծել: 
Իսկ ինչում կլինի կենկրետ մեր՝ ակումբի  անելիքը՞:
էս ճանապարհի և նման այլ օրինակների հիման վրա կարելի է ակումբի անունից նամակներ կազմել այդ գյուղերի, /խմբերի, համայնքների/  ժողովրդին իրենց պրոբլեմի լուծման վերաբերյալ  մեր տեսակետի շարադրմամբ: /որ եթե տեսնում եք ձեր տերերը չեն անում, ինքներդ կազմակերպվեք, արեք, տըտըտը  տըտըտը /Ես ինքս կարող եմ կազմել ու ձեզ հետ համաձայնեցնել տեքստը/: 
Կանեն-իրենց գործն է, չեն անի, մի  որոշ ժամանակ անց,  կարելի կլինի մի մեծ ամոթանքի նամակ էլ տպել տալ որևէ թերթում: Էլի չեն անի, արդեն երևի նման այլ մերժված դեպքեր էլ կուտակված կլինեն, և կարելի կլինի  հրապարակային քննարկման դնել, թե ինչու աշխարհի նորմալ երկրներում աշխատող գիտակից մարդուն /homo sapinens/  հատուկ  հասարակական մեխանիզմը չի աշխատում հենց Հայաստանում՞: 
Ասածս այն է, որ քաղաքացիական հասարակություն սարքել իշխանությունների դեմ ցաք ու ցրիվ պայքարելով՝ երևի անհնար է: Բայց զգաստ, ինքնապահանջկոտ հասարակության սկիզբ դնել  իշխանություններին մի կողմ թողած- փորձելու բան է՝ իմ կարծիքով շատ հնարավոր:  
Սա տարբերակ է՝ ոմանց համար անընդունելի, ոմանց համար –ծիծաղելի:
Օրինակ ամերիկյան հասարակական կյանքում կա volunteer աշխատանք հասկացողությունը, երբ հասարակական այս ու այն կարևոր գործի համար մարդիկ գնում են՝ անվճար աշխատում: Մեզանում ոչ միայն դա չկա, այլ պախարակված է այդ մոտեցումը -բոլորը կմտածեն՝  հո իրենք  համբալ չեն ու դրանով կփակվի ցանկացած նախաձեռնություն: 
Իսկ ինչ մեխանիզմով  է աշխատում volunteerism-ը այլ հասարակությունների մեջ՞: 
Աշխատում է հասարակական դրվատանքի ու նախատինքի մեխանիզմով: Պարզության համար բերեմ մի ծայրահեղ օրինակ: 
Օրինակ, ենթադրենք թե մի հիմնարկում մեկը մտնում է մեկ տեղանոց զուգարան ու տեսնում է, որ  այն կեղտոտած է: Եթե մտնողը գիտի, որ կա զուգարանը մաքուր պահելու  պատասխանատու, ապա նա իսկույն դուրս է գալիս ու գնում է այդ «իշխանավորի» մոտ բողոքով: Եթե չկա այդպիսին, ապա բավական ծանր վիճակում է հայտնվում, որովհետև կամ պետք է իսկույն դուրս գա, մի թղթի կտոր կպցնի դռանը,  որ հաջորդին զգուշացնի այդ մասին, կամ էլ  ինքնուրույն փորձի մաքրել : Սրանք են ելքերը- եթե մտավ, օգտվեց, չմաքրեց ուրիշի թողած կեղտերն էլ ու  առանց մյուսներին զգուշացնելու դուրս եկավ ու եթե մեկը նկատեց, որ այդ մարդուց հետո է զուգարանն այդպիսին դառել, ապա էդ մարդու հետագա ճակատագիրը հաստատ շատ վատն է լինելու: Մեկը մյուսին կհաղորդի, որ այսինչ մարդը անասուն է, ու քիչ ժամանակ անց ողջ շրջապատը կխորշի այդ սուբյեկտից: 
Այսինքն հասարակական կարծիքը ստիպում է մարդուն ուրիշի թողած կեղտն էլ մաքրել, միայն թե իր անունը չկապնվի այդ փաստի հետ ու չպախարակվի:
Սա է: Հասարակության ինքնամաքրման այլ  հայտնագործություն չկա արանքում: Ամեն մեկից հաշիվ պետք է պահանջվի իր արած ու չարածի համար, այլ ոչ թե իրա լակոտի, կամ քեռու տղու ԲՏ-ունը ցեղովի պարտակվի, կամ էլ նույնիսկ գովաբանվի: 
Եկեք   արթնացնենք մեզանում նորմալ մարդուն, հետո այդ արթնացած մարդուն կտեսնենք մնացած բոլոր անհրաժեշտ գործերում և մի գուցե առաջ էլ գնանք:

----------

keyboard (15.09.2010), Lord (23.09.2010), Tig (17.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Էս տռոլեբուս եմ նստե՞   :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (19.09.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

այ մարդ մի քիչ կարճ գրեք հավես անենք կարդանք :LOL: 

Մի փոքր աչքի տակով անցկացրեցի, որոշ չափով ասացիդ իմաստը հասկացա: 

Բայց մի հատ կարևոր բան կա ցանկացած համակարգի արդյունավետ գործելու համար, ամեն մեկը պետք է իրեն ամրագրված տեղը, պաշտոնը, հանձնարարությունները, դերը լավ իմանա և հստակ հետևի դրանց, *և միմիայն դրանց*, և նույնիսկ դրական մղումներով չփորձի «քիթը խոթել» այլ ոլորտներ՝ հակառակ դեպքում տեղի է ունենում իրավունքների, պարտականությունների, *պատասխանատվության* շղթայի խախտում:

Ցանկացած բացառություն ծնում է սպեկուլյացիաներ. 



թե չէ խի առաջին տարինա ա որ գյուղի ճամփեքը գյուղացիները իրենց բերաց լցած ավազով են յոլլա տանում՝ ասած էն վիդոյի մեջի մարդու. անձամբ ես նման օրինակներ շատ գիտեմ.

հ.գ. հենց ժամանակ լինի անպայման ամբողջովին կկարդամ :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

> այ մարդ մի քիչ կարճ գրեք հավես անենք կարդանք
> 
> Մի փոքր աչքի տակով անցկացրեցի, որոշ չափով ասացիդ իմաստը հասկացա: 
> 
> Բայց մի հատ կարևոր բան կա ցանկացած համակարգի արդյունավետ գործելու համար, ամեն մեկը պետք է իրեն ամրագրված տեղը, պաշտոնը, հանձնարարությունները, դերը լավ իմանա և հստակ հետևի դրանց, *և միմիայն դրանց*, և նույնիսկ դրական մղումներով չփորձի «քիթը խոթել» այլ ոլորտներ՝ հակառակ դեպքում տեղի է ունենում իրավունքների, պարտականությունների, *պատասխանատվության* շղթայի խախտում:
> 
> Ցանկացած բացառություն ծնում է սպեկուլյացիաներ. 
> 
> 
> ...


Կարդա, կարդա, Սագի ջան, 
Հայաստանից չեն կարդում, գոնե աշխարհի ծերերում գործը կպցնենեք, որպես տրանսֆերտ ուղարկենք:  :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (17.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

Բիձա ջան, նախ ասեմ, որ Հայստանից էլ են կարդում… :Wink: 
Երկրորդ՝ համամիտ եմ մոտեցումներիդ ու մտքերիդ հետ:

Երորդ՝




> ......
> Աբսուրդի շարունական վերականգնումը հուշում է, որ մեզանում շատ խորքային դեֆեկտ կա նստած, որը անխաթար շարունակում է իր աշխատանքը: 
> Իմ  խորին համոզմամբ, դա հասարակական կարծիքի, որպես զսպող- կարգավորող գործիքի, ի սպառ բացակայությունն է մեզանում: 
> ...........


Խորքային դեֆեկտ՝ էն էլ ինչ դեֆեկտ, հաշմանդամության աստիճանի հասնող դեֆեկտ: Բայց իմ կարծիքով, ոչ թե հասարակական կարծիքի բացակայությունն է, այլ հակառակը: Կարծիք կա, կարծիք արտահայտող չկա: Որովհետև վստահություն չկա կողքինիդ նկատմամբ, որ կողքինդ թեկուզ և այս պահին քո կարծիքը կիսում է, բայց ցանկացած պահին կարող է ծախվել ու մեջքիցդ հարվածել…
Հիմա պետքա հասկանալ թե էդ կասկածամտությունը, անվստահությունը, վախը ինչիս են սկիզբ առել ու ինչու են մեր մեջ էդ աստիճան խորը նստած ու ինչպես ազատվել դրանից:




> ....
> Իսկ ինչում կլինի կենկրետ մեր՝ ակումբի  անելիքը՞:
> էս ճանապարհի և նման այլ օրինակների հիման վրա կարելի է ակումբի անունից նամակներ կազմել այդ գյուղերի, /խմբերի, համայնքների/  ժողովրդին իրենց պրոբլեմի լուծման վերաբերյալ  մեր տեսակետի շարադրմամբ: /որ եթե տեսնում եք ձեր տերերը չեն անում, ինքներդ կազմակերպվեք, արեք, տըտըտը  տըտըտը /Ես ինքս կարող եմ կազմել ու ձեզ հետ համաձայնեցնել տեքստը/: 
> Կանեն-իրենց գործն է, չեն անի, մի  որոշ ժամանակ անց,  կարելի կլինի մի մեծ ամոթանքի նամակ էլ տպել տալ որևէ թերթում: Էլի չեն անի, արդեն երևի նման այլ մերժված դեպքեր էլ կուտակված կլինեն, և կարելի կլինի  հրապարակային քննարկման դնել, թե ինչու աշխարհի նորմալ երկրներում աշխատող գիտակից մարդուն /homo sapinens/  հատուկ  հասարակական մեխանիզմը չի աշխատում հենց Հայաստանում՞:


Բիձա ջան, փորձել իհարկե կարելի է ու *պետք է*, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ այն կգործի վերը նշված պատճառներով… Եվ հետո, շատ շատերի ոտերին չի լինի, թե դու թերթերում իրան, կամ իրանց գյուղը պախարակող հոդված կգրես… էդ տեսանկյունից ինքնասիրության հիմնովին կորուստ ենք ապրում…




> Ասածս այն է, որ քաղաքացիական հասարակություն սարքել իշխանությունների դեմ ցաք ու ցրիվ պայքարելով՝ երևի անհնար է: Բայց զգաստ, ինքնապահանջկոտ հասարակության սկիզբ դնել  իշխանություններին մի կողմ թողած- փորձելու բան է՝ իմ կարծիքով շատ հնարավոր:  
> Սա տարբերակ է՝ ոմանց համար անընդունելի, ոմանց համար –ծիծաղելի:
> Օրինակ ամերիկյան հասարակական կյանքում կա volunteer աշխատանք հասկացողությունը, երբ հասարակական այս ու այն կարևոր գործի համար մարդիկ գնում են՝ անվճար աշխատում: Մեզանում ոչ միայն դա չկա, այլ պախարակված է այդ մոտեցումը -բոլորը կմտածեն՝  հո իրենք  *համբալ* չեն ու դրանով կփակվի ցանկացած նախաձեռնություն: 
> Իսկ ինչ մեխանիզմով  է աշխատում volunteerism-ը այլ հասարակությունների մեջ՞: 
> Աշխատում է հասարակական դրվատանքի ու նախատինքի մեխանիզմով: Պարզության համար բերեմ մի ծայրահեղ օրինակ: 
> Օրինակ, ենթադրենք թե մի հիմնարկում մեկը մտնում է մեկ տեղանոց զուգարան ու տեսնում է, որ  այն կեղտոտած է: Եթե մտնողը գիտի, որ կա զուգարանը մաքուր պահելու  պատասխանատու, ապա նա իսկույն դուրս է գալիս ու գնում է այդ «իշխանավորի» մոտ բողոքով: Եթե չկա այդպիսին, ապա բավական ծանր վիճակում է հայտնվում, որովհետև կամ պետք է իսկույն դուրս գա, մի թղթի կտոր կպցնի դռանը,  որ հաջորդին զգուշացնի այդ մասին, կամ էլ  ինքնուրույն փորձի մաքրել : Սրանք են ելքերը- եթե մտավ, օգտվեց, չմաքրեց ուրիշի թողած կեղտերն էլ ու  առանց մյուսներին զգուշացնելու դուրս եկավ ու եթե մեկը նկատեց, որ այդ մարդուց հետո է զուգարանն այդպիսին դառել, ապա էդ մարդու հետագա ճակատագիրը հաստատ շատ վատն է լինելու: Մեկը մյուսին կհաղորդի, որ այսինչ մարդը անասուն է, ու քիչ ժամանակ անց ողջ շրջապատը կխորշի այդ սուբյեկտից: 
> Այսինքն հասարակական կարծիքը ստիպում է մարդուն ուրիշի թողած կեղտն էլ մաքրել, միայն թե իր անունը չկապնվի այդ փաստի հետ ու չպախարակվի:
> Սա է: Հասարակության ինքնամաքրման այլ  հայտնագործություն չկա արանքում: Ամեն մեկից հաշիվ պետք է պահանջվի իր արած ու չարածի համար, այլ ոչ թե իրա լակոտի, կամ քեռու տղու ԲՏ-ունը ցեղովի պարտակվի, կամ էլ նույնիսկ գովաբանվի: 
> Եկեք   արթնացնենք մեզանում նորմալ մարդուն, հետո այդ արթնացած մարդուն կտեսնենք մնացած բոլոր անհրաժեշտ գործերում և մի գուցե առաջ էլ գնանք:


Բիձ ջան, ինչպես ինքդ ես նշել ՀԱՄԲԱԼ հասկացությունը մեր մեջ ահավոր սխալ տեսանկյունովա նստած: Քո նշած պարագայում մարդիկ նման բան անողին համբալ կհամարեն, իսկ որ ԲՏ-ները օրը 25 ժամ էշի նման քշում են՝ էդ դեպքում համբալ չեն, «դե լավ տղու հըմար են անում…»: Լավ տղա ասվածը 180 աստիճանով խեղաթյուրվածա մեր մեջ… Մեծամասնությանը, որ «լավ տղեն» պռախոդ տա՝ նույն ԲՏ-նա դառնալու ու իրա «աբիժնիկությունը» խեղճուկրակ հարիֆի վրայա թափելու…

Ու շատա խոսվել էն, մասին, որ «ով էլ լինի, տենց կանի…», «դե բա տունա պահում…» ու ԲՏությունը արդարացվումա սենց բաներով, ու սա էլ քեզ հասարակական կարծիք… այսինքն մեր մեջ հասարակական կարծիք ասվածն էլ սխալա նստած… ու ամեն մեկս էլ ենթագիտակցորեն արդարացնում ենք ԲՏուն… Իսկ թե ինչու, ես դեռ չեմ կարողանում հասկանամ… :Think:

----------

Shah (18.09.2010), Բիձա (17.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

[QUOTE=Tig;2093153]


> Բիձա ջան, նախ ասեմ, որ Հայստանից էլ են կարդում…
> Խորքային դեֆեկտ՝ էն էլ ինչ դեֆեկտ, հաշմանդամության աստիճանի հասնող դեֆեկտ: Բայց իմ կարծիքով, ոչ թե հասարակական կարծիքի բացակայությունն է, այլ հակառակը: Կարծիք կա, կարծիք արտահայտող չկա: Որովհետև վստահություն չկա կողքինիդ նկատմամբ, որ կողքինդ թեկուզ և այս պահին քո կարծիքը կիսում է, բայց ցանկացած պահին կարող է ծախվել ու մեջքիցդ հարվածել…
> Հիմա պետքա հասկանալ թե էդ կասկածամտությունը, անվստահությունը, վախը ինչիս են սկիզբ առել ու ինչու են մեր մեջ էդ աստիճան խորը նստած ու ինչպես ազատվել դրանից:


Tig ջան, այո, ճիշտ ես նկատել՝ թե դավաճանության հարցը, թե վստահություն չլինելը, թե կասկածամտությունը, և այն, որ այդ ամենը վախից է գալիս: 
Սա շղթա է, ոնց որ հավի ու հավկիթի առաջնային լինելու «հեքիաթը», էնպես էլ այստեղ՝ դժվար է հասկանալ, թե որից է որը ծնվում: 
Ես շղթայի այլ օղակներ  էլ եմ տեսնում- տհասությունը, տգիտությունը, անգրագիտությունը: Ամենախորքում հենց սրանք են նստած: Որովհետև նորմալ բանականության տեր մարդը գոնե մի օր կասի՝ տո ԲՏ-ու էլ, սաղի էլ հերն անիծած - իմ կյանքն է վարի գնում, արի տեր կանգնեմ: Բայց  ոչ, երբեք հայ տղամարդու մեջ տղամարդը չի արթնանում:   :Sad: 
Ունեցած-չունեցածը կտա, պարտք կանի- 300 հոգու քելեխ  կտա, 2 էդքանի կնունք, ծնունդ կանի, բայց ուղեղ չի միացնի- թե -ԻՆՉԻ՞:
 Կա հասարակական կարծիք, Տիգ ջան,  կա, բայց ոչ թե լավը, այլ բացասականը, գեշը, այլանդակը, ԲՏ-ուն սերմանող, վերահաստատող  կարծիքն է հրապարակում: 
«Ինչ անելն»- էլ է ակընհայտ- տղամարդկություն ունենալ հակառակը սերմանելու, քարոզելու, գովաբանելու: Սկսել քելեխ չտալուց, ու չուտելուց,  որևէ այլանդակ ծիսակատարություն չանելուց, ու դրանց չմասնակցելուց,  ԲՏ-ուց, անասունից, այլանդակից  հեռու մնալուց, և հնարավորության դեպքում նաև դրանց մաման լացացնելուց:
Բայց դե կա, տեսել ես, լսել ես, որ նման բան կարելի է ու պետք է անել՞:
Տիգ ջան, ըստ հասարակական տրադիցիաների վերարտադրման  /զարգացման/ սկզբունքների, , հասարակությունն ինքնին  շատ իներտ հավաքանի է, որը կրկնում է միայն "պապու ասածը": Այն ինքնուրույն որևէ նոր բան անելու բացարձակ անընդունակ է: Անհատներն են, որ  հնարում, կամ արտաքին աշխարհից ներ են մուծում նորը ու մնացածը ոչխարի պես սկսում է հետևել ու կրկնօրինակել այդ նորը վերցնող, ավանգարդ մտածելակերպ ունեցող անհատներին: Սա է առաջընթացի ֆորմուլան:
Օրինակ վրացիք շատ լավ են դրսից առաջավորը կրկնօրինակելու հարցում, դա են անում: Մենք դրսից նորը դժվարությամբ ենք վերցնում: Դրա համար էլ մեզ թվում է, թե մեզանից լավը չկա, մեր դատարկ սարերից, ցրտոտ սևանից, գեղական անգրագետ գիտնականից, պոլիներկով նկարող նկարչից, կլկլացնող երգչից, հաստավիզ դոդլֆիկից  լավը աշխարհում չկա: Սրա պատմական պատճառներն էլ մի գուցե կարելի է քննարկել, բայց արի ըստեղից խորը չգնանք ու փորձենք հասկանալ, թե ինչ է սա՞:
Իմ կարծիքով այս սահմանափակ աշխարհընկալումը դա կոնսերվատիվ, պահպանողկան ուղեղի արդյունք է:  Այսինքն այն ուղեղի, որին ձեռնտու է եղածը, այլ ոչ  թե անհայտ նորը: 
Հարցրու ցանկացած հայի- կասի, որ ըսենց էլ մնա, էլի գոհ եմ: Նա կարող է նույնիսկ գոհ լինել իր անասնական, դժոխային կյանքից, բայց չձգտել նորին-անհայտին: Այ հենց սա է մեր ազգային - հասարակական հետամնացության ու ներկայիս այլանդակությունների քոքը -գենետիկորեն վախեցած, նորի անընդունակ հայ ուղեղը:
Արդյունքում դա ծնում է քո նկարագրած  վախկոտություն, դավաճանություն, վստահության բացակայությունն էլ, հազար ու մի այլ էշություն էլ: Բայց հիմնականը  հետամնացությունն է, սկավամտությունը: Հենց չհասկանալն է, որ տհաս երևակայությոան մեջ ինչ ասես կծնվի-անհաղթ դոդլֆիկ, անսխալ ստռատեգ, անպարտելի ԲՏ: 
Հարցն այն է, որ հասարակության ներսում եղած մի քանի իսկապես նորության ընդունակ սակավաթիվ դեմքերը- Նիկոլը, Տրիբունը, Խզմալյանը, ձեռնամարտի  պատրաստ երիտասարդությունը, Հրանտ Տեր Աբրահամյանը, Թևանյանը, Մարինե Պետրոսյանը, Սեֆիլյանը, հրապարակում չևրևացող, դեռևս անհայտ մի քանիսը, կարողանան իրենց շուրջը ձևավորեն նորը ընկալելու պատրաստ ավելի մեծ շերտ: 
Հենց այս «այծերի»՝ ամբիցիոզ մարդկանց  պակասն է, որ մեզ կոխել է գենցիդի մեջ ու գցել դոդլֆիկի ձեռը:
 Իմ առաջարկն այն էր, որ նույնիսկ գեղի ճամփա սարքելով, կամ նման բաներ անելով, հասարականորեն անհրաժեշտ,  իրենց համար կենսական,  անվճար, ինքնակամ գործ անելով մարդիկ կամաց-կամաց կանջատվեն, վեր կկանգնեն  դոդլֆիկից , դրանցից կախված չեն լինեն, կգնահատեն, կարժևորեն  իրենց որպես սեփական շահը գիտակցող, պաշտպանող, բանական էակներ ու մանրից կդզվենք:
 Իհարկե ասածս զուտ ֆանտազիաների ոլորտից է, որովհետև տեսնում ես, որ նույնիսկ ակումբում, էս ամենաառաջավոր ջահելության կիզակետում,  ինչ կայֆով, էջերով երկբառանոց մարտեր են գնում, բայց հենց մի քիչ երկար, մտածելու- գործելու առաջարկներով տեքստեր են լինում, կարդացող  չկա: 
Ինչ արած, աշխարհում է նույնիսկ այդպես: Ամեն մի լոկալ կետում հիմնականում հաղթում են, դրության տերն են  պահպանողականները: Բայց պրոգրեսը գալիս է խիստ սահմանփակ հատ ու կենտ  այլախոհ, նորովի մտածող կետերից: Նույնիսկ PC-ն դուրս եկավ գարաժից: 
Հիմա ինչ անենք, հայաստանը աշխարհից դուս է, սարերի ետևում է: Նիկոլը բանտում է, դոդլֆիկը ասպարեզում: Բիձեն էլ էշ-էշ, երկար -բարակ,  ուրիշ տեղ տեսած- սովորած հիմարություններ է դեմ տալիս- հետո ինչ՞:  :Shok:  
Էս ա Տիգ ջան, կոչվում է կյանք- ախպերս:   :LOL: 
 Թփրտում  ենք էլի:  :Hands Up:

----------

Tig (17.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

Բիձա ջան, հիմա բացի գյուղացուն համախմբման կոչ անելուց ու «Գեղ կանգնի գերան կկոտրի» հին ասացվածքը վերաիմաստավորելու ու նրա ինքնագնահատականը բարձրացնելու միջոցառումներից, ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում անել վախից ու կասկածամտությունից ազատվելու համար…

Հա մեկ էլ ասեմ, որ հենց տեսանյութում ներկայացված գյուղերին նամակներ ուղարկելու պարտավորությունը վերցնում են ինձ վրա, մնումա տեքստը կազմել  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ազգովի խելքի գալու համար փաստորեն պետք է հույսը կտրել պետությունից ու անկախ լուծել սեփական խնդիրները: Եթե քո ճանապարհը պետությունը չի վերանորոգում, դու վերանորոգիր: Եթե քո ջուրը պետությունը չի քաշում, դու քաշիր: Եթե քո լույսը պետությունը չի տալիս, դու սարքիր քո սեփական հիդրոէլեկտրոկայանը: Բայց մի մոռացիր հարկեր վճարելու մասին :Hands Up:  Բիձ ինձ թվում է դու սխալ ճանապարհ ես ցույց տալիս: Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի, որ գյուղացիները իրենց ճանապարհը դզմզելու հետ մեկտեղ բոյկոտեն հողի հարկ վճարելը, տրանսպորտային միջոցների հարկերը և էլի ինչ կկարողանան: Թե չէ քո ասածը կբերի գյուղի անկախացման գաղափարին ու կվտանգի մեր պետության սահմանների անձեռնմխելիությունը:  :Wink:

----------

Tig (18.09.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

Հիմա էլ եկեք իրար քննադատելուց հոգնած մարդկանց պես կոնկրետ առաջարկություններ անենք :
Օրինակ . առաջին հերթին ես առաջարկում եմ իրերը կոչենք իրենց ճիշտ անվանումներով և «  քաղաքը կեղտոտ է »  « ճանապարհը անսարք է »  «   Վճիռները անարդար են » ասելու փոխարեն ասենք « քաղաքը չենք մաքրել » « ճանապարհը չենք նորոգել » և « արդար վճիռներ չենք կայացնում » , որովհետև ով կանի դա մեզ համար եթե ոչ ինքներս , իսկ անարդար վճիռներ կայացնելը , մեզ բնորոշ հատկանիշ է դեռևս անհիշելի ժամանակներից , քանի որ Հայաստանում միշտ առաջին հերթին գործում է  « ԹԱՅՖԱՋԻՈՒԹՅԱՆ » օրենքը և այն չի վերանա այնքան ժամանակ քանի դեռ Հայերը կան , նեռարյալ ես ու դու : Սա նշանակում է , որ այս հավասարումը պետք է լուծվի հաշվի առնելով բոլոր անհայտները « այսինքն թերությունները » : Ինչ վերաբերում է գյուղին , ասեմ որ սա հրատապ խնդիր է , քանի որ գյուղերը դատարկվում են  , « հատկապես երիտասարդներից » և սա ես կորակեի որպես ազգաին ողբերգություն , քանի որ գյուղն է քաղաքին ապահովողը ամեն ինչով  « այդ թվում և մարդկանցով » ու այս առումով  ես կոնկրետ ծրագիր ունեմ   , « որի վրա աշխատում եմ և հույս եմ փայփայում , մոտ ապագաում այն իրականություն կդառնա » : Քաղաքի մասին շատ կարիք չկա անհանգստանալու : Քաղաքացիք իրենց պառսիկների հետ « այլամ չայլամ քյարդան մառդան բառդան յոլա կեռթան » ,  « կարմիր թանաքով գրվածը պառսկերեն է » , իսկ եթե գյուղը քայքայվի դա կլինի ողբերգության գագաթնակետը :

----------

Tig (18.09.2010), Բիձա (18.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Ազգովի խելքի գալու համար փաստորեն պետք է հույսը կտրել պետությունից ու անկախ լուծել սեփական խնդիրները: Եթե քո ճանապարհը պետությունը չի վերանորոգում, դու վերանորոգիր: Եթե քո ջուրը պետությունը չի քաշում, դու քաշիր: Եթե քո լույսը պետությունը չի տալիս, դու սարքիր քո սեփական հիդրոէլեկտրոկայանը: Բայց մի մոռացիր հարկեր վճարելու մասին Բիձ ինձ թվում է դու սխալ ճանապարհ ես ցույց տալիս: Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի, որ գյուղացիները իրենց ճանապարհը դզմզելու հետ մեկտեղ բոյկոտեն հողի հարկ վճարելը, տրանսպորտային միջոցների հարկերը և էլի ինչ կկարողանան: Թե չէ քո ասածը կբերի գյուղի անկախացման գաղափարին ու կվտանգի մեր պետության սահմանների անձեռնմխելիությունը:


Վիշապ ջան, լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց ես Բիձու ասածը սենց եմ հասկանում՝ էս ձևով մարդիկ համախմբվում են, միասնական աշխատանքը համընդհանուր նպատակի համար մերձեցնումա մարդկանց ու հարազատացնում, ու այ էդ համախմբվածության վիճակը ստանալուց հետո նոր գյուղը կարա ոտի կագնգի ու բոյկոտի թե հարկերի, թե անարդարության դեմ, թե ... որովհետով իրա կողքինի՝ արդեն հարազատացած մարդու, նկատմամբ արդեն վստահություն կունենա…

----------

Բիձա (18.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Ազգովի խելքի գալու համար փաստորեն պետք է հույսը կտրել պետությունից ու անկախ լուծել սեփական խնդիրները: Եթե քո ճանապարհը պետությունը չի վերանորոգում, դու վերանորոգիր: Եթե քո ջուրը պետությունը չի քաշում, դու քաշիր: Եթե քո լույսը պետությունը չի տալիս, դու սարքիր քո սեփական հիդրոէլեկտրոկայանը: Բայց մի մոռացիր հարկեր վճարելու մասին Բիձ ինձ թվում է դու սխալ ճանապարհ ես ցույց տալիս: Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի, որ գյուղացիները իրենց ճանապարհը դզմզելու հետ մեկտեղ բոյկոտեն հողի հարկ վճարելը, տրանսպորտային միջոցների հարկերը և էլի ինչ կկարողանան: Թե չէ քո ասածը կբերի գյուղի անկախացման գաղափարին ու կվտանգի մեր պետության սահմանների անձեռնմխելիությունը:


Գյուղը էսօր էլ ա պետությունից անկախ, ուղղակի վրեքները խաբար չկա…

----------

Բիձա (18.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց ես Բիձու ասածը սենց եմ հասկանում՝ էս ձևով մարդիկ համախմբվում են, միասնական աշխատանքը համընդհանուր նպատակի համար մերձեցնումա մարդկանց ու հարազատացնում, ու այ էդ համախմբվածության վիճակը ստանալուց հետո նոր գյուղը կարա ոտի կագնգի ու բոյկոտի թե հարկերի, թե անարդարության դեմ, թե ... որովհետով իրա կողքինի՝ արդեն հարազատացած մարդու, նկատմամբ արդեն վստահություն կունենա…


Տիգ ջան, բոլոր պայծառ գաղափարներն էլ հրաշալի են, քանի դեռ տեխնիկական մասերը չեն քննարկվում։ Գյուղացիներին համախմբելու համար կազմակերպիչներ են պետք, գյուղացիները դրսից եկած թռուցիկներով հազիվ թե համախմբվեն ու ճանապարհ սարքեն։ Սակայն դիցուք գյուղի հեղինակություններից մեկը կարողանում է համախմբել, բա հետո՞, լապատկաներով գնում են ճանապարհ սարքելու՞։ Է խո նեգր չե՞ն, տրակտոր կա, բան կա... Այսինքն փող է պետք հավաքել, ճի՞շտ է։ Տրակտոր, էքսկավատոր, սայլարկա, շոփեր... Համախմբված փող հավաքելու համար պետք է նաև հաշվի առնվեն մարդկանց հնարավորությունները, ճի՞շտ է։ Էդտեղ ծնվում են տարբեր բարդություններ։ Իսկ հարկեր չվճարելու համար շատ ջանքեր պետք չի թափել։ Ընդհամենը հեղինակությունները դուխ են տալիս, հենց հարկատուներն ու դատական կատարածուներն էլ գալիս են հարկ հավաքելու, կալանքի տակ դնելու և այլն՝ կազմակերպված ծեծ են ուտում։   Այսինքն տեխնիկապես, հոգեբանորեն, բարոյապես վերջին տարբերակը ավելի արդյունավետ է, քան քլունգներով ճանապարհ դզելն ու հայհոյելը։
Օրինակ նայի.



> Մի քանի օր առաջ, «Հրապարակ»-ի տեղեկացմամբ, «Փեթակ» առեւտրի կենտրոնում ինքնաբուխ բունտ է տեղի ունեցել: Այստեղ բեռնակիր բանվորներն աշխատելու համար մշտապես տնօրինությանն են վճարել օրական 3 հազար 300 դրամ, ինչն իբր բեռնասայլակների, իրականում՝ աշխատելու թույլտվության համար է: Եւ տնօրինությունը հանկարծ որոշել է այդ գումարը մեծացնել՝ դարձնելով 3 հազար 900 դրամ: Այս փոփոխությունը դժգոհություն է առաջացրել «Փեթակում» աշխատող բանվորների շրջանում, եւ նրանք գործադուլ են արել՝ մինչեւ չիջեցնեն գումարի չափը: Գործադուլն անարդյունք չի անցել, եւ 2-3 օր հետո տնօրինությունը ստիպված է եղել զիջել՝ կրկին գանձել նախկին գումարը: «Փեթակի» բանվորներն ուրախ էին, որ առաջին անգամ պայքարի միջոցով հաջողության են հասել:


Բունտ, գործադուլ, բոյկոտ՝ արդյունավետ պայքարի միջոցներ են, բողոքի ցուցադրական ակցիա, երթ, դասախոսություն լսելու հանրահավաք, հայհոյանքներ՝ անարդյունավետ ցուցադրական վարժություններ են։ 
Գյուղ տանող ճանապարհի վիճակի պատասխանատուն պետական կառույցներ են՝ գյուղապետարան, մարզպետարան։ Գյուղացին դրա համար վճարել է և վճարում է հարկատվությամբ։ «Ձևեր կան, կազմակերպություններ կան...» ազգովի խելքի գալու համար։ :Wink:

----------

Tig (18.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

Տես Վիշապ ջան, ասում ես ինքնաբուխ տեղիա ունեցել…  բա ինչի ուրիշ հարցերում էլ ինքնաբուխ տեղի չի ունենում…
Քո ասած հեղինակություններն էլ մինչև քյար չունենան՝ մատը մատին չեն տա… ու ամեն րոպե «վերևներից» իրանց կարան կամ վախացնեն կամ առնեն…
Ճիշտ ես բունտ, գործադուլ, բոյկոտ… ուղակի համախմբող չկա…

----------

davidus (18.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Գյուղ տանող ճանապարհի վիճակի պատասխանատուն պետական կառույցներ են՝* գյուղապետարան,* մարզպետարան։


Ժողովուրդ, գյուղապետարանը *պետական կառույց ՉԷ*… դե արի, մեջտեղիցդ ճղվի, որտեղ ձեռքդ հասնի բացատրի, որ տեղական ինքնակառավարումը պետական կառավարման հետ կապ չունի, մարդկի էլի կանգնեն ասես գյուղապետարանը պետական կառույց ա  :Angry2:   :Angry2: 




> Տես Վիշապ ջան, ասում ես ինքնաբուխ տեղիա ունեցել…  բա ինչի ուրիշ հարցերում էլ ինքնաբուխ տեղի չի ունենում…
> Քո ասած հեղինակություններն էլ մինչև քյար չունենան՝ մատը մատին չեն տա… ու ամեն րոպե «վերևներից» իրանց կարան կամ վախացնեն կամ առնեն…
> Ճիշտ ես բունտ, գործադուլ, բոյկոտ… ուղակի համախմբող չկա…


Ճիշտ էս Տիգ ջան, էսօր ես էլ, դու էլ ապօրինի զենք-զինամթերք կամ թմրանյութ պահելու համար շատ հանգիստ կարանք "նստենք"… էդ ամենահեշտ սարքվող գործն ա, որը, ասեմ քեզ, ընտիր աշխատում ա հատկապես գյուղերում ու մարզերի քաղաքներում:

----------

Tig (18.09.2010), Բիձա (18.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Տիգ, եթե գյուղի հեղինակությունները կարող են ծախվել բայց մնալ որպես հեղինակություն, ապա տվյալ գյուղի բնակիչներն էլ թող յոլա գնան իրենց փլված ճամփեքով։ Առհասարակ լինել հիմար և լինել չտեղեկացված դրանք տարբեր բաներ են։ Ես չեմ կարծում, թե մեր ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունը հիմար է։ Մարդիկ պարզապես տեղեկացված չեն։ Ինֆորմացիան է դարիս մեծագույն զենքը։ Ոչ թե համախմբողներ չկան, այ պոտենցիալ համախմբողների մեծ մասը տեղեկացված չեն։ Համախմբողներին էլ է պետք կազմակերպել և տեղեկացնել։ Այ երկրի մասին իսկապես մտածող քաղաքական ընդդիմության համար մեկ խնդիրը որտեղ պետք է լիներ։ Հետևաբար ոչ թե համախմբող չկա, այլ մենք գրագետ քաղաքական ուժ չունենք դեռևս։ Կան դիլետանտ, անպատասխանատու արկածախնդիրների խմբավորումներ, որոնք քաղաքականության ոռն ու գլուխը միշտ խառնում են։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:04 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:51 ----------




> Ժողովուրդ, գյուղապետարանը *պետական կառույց ՉԷ*… դե արի, մեջտեղիցդ ճղվի, որտեղ ձեռքդ հասնի բացատրի, որ տեղական ինքնակառավարումը պետական կառավարման հետ կապ չունի, մարդկի էլի կանգնեն ասես գյուղապետարանը պետական կառույց ա


Բռատ մի ջղայնացի, տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմիններն էլ են համարվում պետական հաստատություններ։ Պետական կառավարումը վարչական միավորներում իրականացվում է տեղական ինքնակառավարման միջոցով։  ՀՀ Սահմանադրության երկրորդ հոդվածն էլ քեզ վկա՝




> Հոդված 2. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին:
> 
> *Ժողովուրդն իր իշխանությունն իրականացնում է* ազատ ընտրությունների, հանրաքվեների, ինչպես նաև Սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսված *պետական և տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների* ու պաշտոնատար անձանց միջոցով:
> Իշխանության յուրացումը որևէ կազմակերպության կամ անհատի կողմից հանցագործություն է:


Եթե «պետական» բառն է քեզ ջղայնացնում, ապա փոխարինենք տեղականով։ Ինձ համար դրանք երկուսն էլ պետական են, որովհետև կապ ունեն պետական կառավարման հետ։

----------


## davidus

> Բռատ մի ջղայնացի, տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմիններն էլ են համարվում պետական հաստատություններ։ Պետական կառավարումը վարչական միավորներում իրականացվում է տեղական ինքնակառավարման միջոցով։  ՀՀ Սահմանադրության երկրորդ հոդվածն էլ քեզ վկա՝
> 
> Եթե «պետական» բառն է քեզ ջղայնացնում, ապա փոխարինենք տեղականով։ Ինձ համար դրանք երկուսն էլ պետական են, որովհետև կապ ունեն պետական կառավարման հետ։


Վիշապ ապեր, պետական կառավարումն ու հանրային կառավարումը դրանք իրարից լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են, թեկուզ միայն այն առումով, որ պետական կառավարումը ներառվում ա հանրային կառավարման մեջ, ինչպես նաև տեղական ինքնակառավարումը: Բերածդ հոդվածում էլ շատ հստակ տալիս է, որ դրանք տարբեր են: Էս էլ քեզ «Տեղական ինքնակառավարման մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի 70-րդ հոդվածը.




> *Հոդված 70.  Տեղական ինքնակառավարումը և պետական կառավարումը* 
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում ժողովուրդն իր իշխանությունն իրականացնում է անմիջականորեն, ինչպես նաև պետական կառավարման և տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների միջոցով:  
> *Տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինները պետական կառավարման մարմինների մասը չեն:* Տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների լիազորությունների իրականացումը պետական մարմինների և պաշտոնատար անձանց կողմից արգելվում է, եթե այլ բան նախատեսված չէ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրությամբ և սույն օրենքով:


Լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում, ինֆորմացիայի խստագույն պակաս կա: Տեղական ինքնակառավարումը պետություն է պետության մեջ: Էսօր գյուղերում մարդիկ սոցիալականին հավասար հենց անտեսվածությունից ու աշխարհից բեխաբար լինելուց են նեղվում, հուսաթափվում: Իսկ էն հարցին, թե ինչի "ընդդիմությունը" չի լծվում էդ չարքաշ աշխատանքին, այն է՝ մարդկանց տեղեկացնել իրենց իրավունքների իրագործման այնպիսի հզոր միջոցի մասին, ինչպիսին է տեղական ինքնակառավարումը, պատասխանեմ շատ կարճ. ինչպես էս իշխանությունն է համայնքների մեծամասնությանը օրինական ու ոչ օրինական, բոլոր հնարավոր ու անհնար միջոցներով պահում ստրկության մեջ, որպեսզի լուծի շատ պարզ բայց կենսական մի խնդիր, ինչպիսին է *քվեն*: Նույնպես և "ընդդիմությունը", իշխանության գալով, էլի մտահոգվելու է լուծել պարզ *քվեի* հարցը: Սրա պատճառները քիչ չեն, բայց դրանցից ամենակարևորը այն է, որ Հայաստանը միայն Երևանը չէ, բնակչության կեսից ավելին մարզերում է ապրում. հետևաբար Երևանում ձախողվելու վտանգավոր հետևանքները հեշտ կարելի է կոմպենսացնել մարզերից բռնի հավաքած քվեներով: Շատ պարզ ու ներկա պահին աշխատող մեխանիզմ:

----------

Tig (18.09.2010), Վիշապ (18.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ապեր, պետական կառավարումն ու հանրային կառավարումը դրանք իրարից լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են, թեկուզ միայն այն առումով, որ պետական կառավարումը ներառվում ա հանրային կառավարման մեջ, ինչպես նաև տեղական ինքնակառավարումը: Բերածդ հոդվածում էլ շատ հստակ տալիս է, որ դրանք տարբեր են: Էս էլ քեզ «Տեղական ինքնակառավարման մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի 70-րդ հոդվածը.


Հասկացա ինչ ես ասում…  :Xeloq:  Դե ներհամայնքային նշանակության ճանապարհների վիճակի պատասխանատուն էլ համայնքն է չէ՞։ Իսկ համայնքը ունի բյուջե չէ՞։ Ինչո՞վ է այն լցվում, հարկեր–մարկերով չէ՞։ Դե էդ գյուղապետին որ խոսեցնում էին, ինքը մեղքի բաժին ունի՞ թե չունի... :Think:  Էն մարզպետը որ բլա բլա բլա խոսում էր, տեսնես մեղքի բաժին ունի՞ թե չէ, ինչքա՞ն ա կերել, ինչքան ա թողել մարզի բյուջեյում։ Ախպեր, որ գյուղացին հարկեր վճարելուց հրաժարվի, վստահ եմ, ճանապարհը շատ արագ կսարքեն։

----------


## Բիձա

> Տիգ, եթե գյուղի հեղինակությունները կարող են ծախվել բայց մնալ որպես հեղինակություն, ապա տվյալ գյուղի բնակիչներն էլ թող յոլա գնան իրենց փլված ճամփեքով։ Առհասարակ լինել հիմար և լինել չտեղեկացված դրանք տարբեր բաներ են։ Ես չեմ կարծում, թե մեր ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունը հիմար է։ Մարդիկ պարզապես տեղեկացված չեն։ Ինֆորմացիան է դարիս մեծագույն զենքը։ Ոչ թե համախմբողներ չկան, այ պոտենցիալ համախմբողների մեծ մասը տեղեկացված չեն։ Համախմբողներին էլ է պետք կազմակերպել և տեղեկացնել։ Այ երկրի մասին իսկապես մտածող քաղաքական ընդդիմության համար մեկ խնդիրը որտեղ պետք է լիներ։ Հետևաբար ոչ թե համախմբող չկա, այլ մենք գրագետ քաղաքական ուժ չունենք դեռևս։ Կան դիլետանտ, անպատասխանատու արկածախնդիրների խմբավորումներ, որոնք քաղաքականության ոռն ու գլուխը միշտ խառնում են։
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:04 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:51 ----------
> 
> 
> Բռատ մի ջղայնացի, տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմիններն էլ են համարվում պետական հաստատություններ։ Պետական կառավարումը վարչական միավորներում իրականացվում է տեղական ինքնակառավարման միջոցով։  ՀՀ Սահմանադրության երկրորդ հոդվածն էլ քեզ վկա՝
> 
> 
> Եթե «պետական» բառն է քեզ ջղայնացնում, ապա փոխարինենք տեղականով։ Ինձ համար դրանք երկուսն էլ պետական են, որովհետև կապ ունեն պետական կառավարման հետ։


Վիշապ, թե այս թեմայի ներածական և թե հաջորդ երկար փոստում ես "պետություն" բառը օգտագործած չկամ: Ինձանից անկախ է այդպես ստացվել: Կարող է գիտեի,  որ հեսա Վիշապը պետության վրա յա կենտրոնանալու, հատուկ արի դրա անունը չտամ՞:  :LOL: 
Փոխարենը շեշտել եմ, որ առաջ էլ, հիմա էլ, մեր հասարակական համախմբման ամենամեծ ու քիչ թե շատ գործունյա միավորը գյուղն է եղել ու մնացել է: Այսինքն անուղղակիորեն մատնանշել եմ պետության բացակայությունը: Էն, որին դու հիմա պետություն ես հաշվում, նախ պետություն չի, համ էլ մեր ստեղծած պետությունը չի: Հասարակությանը չի ենթարկվում, այլ ընդամենը մի քանիսի բախչեն ա:   :Ok: 
Սովետը քանդվում էր,  ասինք, վայ արա, հեսա պատրաստի պետություն ա ընկնում ձեռներս,  հո կայֆավատ չենք ըլելու: :Hands Up: 
Չխորանամ, գիտես ինչ կայֆեր եղան ու ինչով էդ ամեն ինչը վերջացավ: 
Պետությունը առան թռան արանքից, իսկ դու համարում ես որ այն դեռ կա: 
Հիմա ամեն անգամ չեղած բաներից խոսալով ինչքան կարանք իրար հարիֆցնենք՞:
Ասում ես "հիմար հո չեն- ուղղակի տեղեկացված չեն": 
 Էդ ոնց՞: Բա եթե հիմար չեն, դե թող մտածեն, եթե տեղեկություն բերող չկա, թող իրենք գնան վերցնեն: Եթե չեն տալիս, կամ վերցնել չեն կարողանում՝ թող գողանան, ծեծելով ջարդելով, մաման լացացնելով փախցնեն, բերեն, վայելեն:
Մի ուրիշ բաժնում իրատեսի հետ վեճերում եկանք կանգնանք պետության ու իրավունքի սահմանման վրա- խոսակցությունը լռվավ: 
Ինչ ես էս կայքում գրառում եմ, դու օրենքի կիրառման հարցն ես առաջնային համարում ու կարծում ես, որ դա է լուծումը: 
Ախպեր ջան, արանքում ոչ միայն պետությունը չկա, այլև պետություն կերտելու պատրաստ, համախմբված, ընդհանուր շահի գիտակցմամբ  հասարակությունը չկա: Ես էդ գործի սկիզբն եմ ուզում խոդի տամ գոնե եղած առաջին, ամենափոքր մակարդակով- դու բուդոզերից ես խոսում:
 Թող սկզբից լապատկեքով գնան: Հետո որ հետ եկան ու տեսան բուլդոզերիստը տանը նստած պատալոքին ա նայում, կասեն տո քու մաման էլ: Հաջորդ օրը բուլդոզերիստն էլ ոչ թե քո փայփայած մանվել կոչված պետության  ախպեր՝ «ճանճի» ոտի ցուցամատով կշարժվի, այլ կասի, լավ տղերք գոնե բե*ռ*զինի փողը տվեք, ես էլ եմ գալիս: 
Ես  միայն էս մասին եմ առաջարկել՝ մարդկանց իրենց միավորող հասարակական շահի շուրջ համախմբելու ձևերի մասին եմ առաջարկել:
 Հիմա դու էդ գործին չհավատացողների ու հակառակը՝ չեղած պետության օրենքներին ու կաշառակեր պաշտոնյաներին հավատացողների բանակից ես: 
Հարց չկա:  :Ok: 
Ես դրան տեղեկացա, ու որպես ինֆորմացիա սույն փոստն եմ անում, որ այլոք էլ եթե տեղյակ չեն՝ տեղեկանան:

----------

Tig (18.09.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ստո՜պ  :Stop: 
Էս գյոզալ թեման օֆֆտոպանոց մի սարքեք, թեմայից էլ մի շեղվեք  :Jpit:  Էս մարդը հստակ հարց ա դրել՝ ի՞նչ անել, որ ազգովի խելքի գանք:
Բիձա ջան, նախ ասեմ, որ էլի երիտասարդության հաշվով սխալվում ես  :Beee:  Առաջինը երևի ես եմ առաջին գրառումդ կարդացել ու սպասել ազատ օրվա, որ թեմայումդ փիլիսոփայեմ: Ես շուտվանից մտմտում էի գավառային նացիոնալիզմի մասին թեմա բացել, բայց այս թեման լրիվ բավական է՝ արտահայտվելու համար:

Քո բարձրացրած հարցերին պատասխանելու և դրանք լուծելու համար, անհրաժեշտ է նախ թվարկել մեր խնդիրները, բացթողումները, թերությունները: Իմ էս երկար տարիների կյանքի ընթացքում ես մեր դժբախտությունների գլխավոր պատճառն եմ գտել: Դա մեր ազգի համար *ընդհանուր հայրենիքի գաղափարի բացակայությունն է*: Հարց է ծագում՝ ո՞ր տարածքը կարող է լինել այդ հայրենիքը: Եթե անգամ ոչ բոլորդ ձեր մտքում կպատասխանեք ՀՀ, ես հույս ունեմ, որ որոշ ժամանակ անց անգամ չեք մտածի այս հարցի շուրջ: Բացի այդ ավելի լավ ի՞նչ տարբերակ ունենք, քան՝ այն տարածքը, որի վրա շարունակում է իր կենսագործունեությունը հայության ամենամեծ զանգվածը՝ սեփական պետականության պայմաններում: Դրանից էլ լավ բա՞ն  :Shok:  Բայց արի ու տես, որ արտերկրի մեր հայրենակիցների մոտ Հայաստանը այդքան էլ հայրենիք չէ, իրենց հայրենիքը Էրգիրն է, Ջավախքը  :Fool:  Այ սա է խնդիրը, սա: Սա է գավառային նացիոնալիզմը, երբ ամեն մեկը պարփակվում է ինչ-որ գյուղի սահմաններում ու դա համարում իր հայրենիքը: Բայց չէ՞ որ հայրենիքը ավելի մեծ հասկացություն է: Ես մի դեպք կպատմեմ, որ տեղի ունեցավ այս ամռանը: Մոսկվայի կենդանաբանական այգում էի / :Jpit: /, բոլոր կարուսելների մոտ աշխատում էին հայեր: Որ անունները կարդացինք՝ Կարեն, Արմինե... հո չէինք ուրախացել, ոնց-որ Մոզամբիկից էինք գնացել, 12 տարի հայ չէինք տեսել  :Vayreni:  Ու բարձր ասում ենք՝ վա՞յ, մերոնք: Աղջիկներից մեկն էլ բա՝ որտեղի՞ց եք: Մենք էլ ասեցինք, թե դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի, հայ չե՞նք: Վերջը ասեցինք՝ Երևանից ենք: Ինքն էլ՝ բայց ես Ջավախքից եմ: Իբր ի՞նչ «մերոնք»-ի մասին է խոսքը, էլի: Էնքան էինք զայրացել, էլ ասելու չի: Այսինքն՝ եթե ես Երևանից եմ, ուրեմն ազգությունս երևանցի՞ն ա  :Bad:  Կամ որ ասում են՝ զեմլյակ. ես չեմ հասկանում՝ էդ քանի՞ երկրի հող կա էս անտեր հանրապետությունում  :Angry2: 

Մեր ընտանիքները, տոհմերը, նկատե՞լ եք՝ ինչքան առանձնացված են: Ամեն մեկը մեր մեջ համարվում է ազգ: Մյուս բոլոր ազգերի մոտ ընդունված է ֆամիլիա, երկրորդ անուն, իսկ մեզ մոտ՝ ազգանուն: Ինչի՞  :Think:  Ե՞րբ ենք մեր գլուխը աշխատեցնելու, որ մենք մի ազգ ենք, մի: Անընդհատ շեշտում ենք մեր բազմաբնույթ ավանդույթները, լոկալ տոները, բարբառները... բայց դրանք ու՞մ են պետք, կարո՞ղ եք բացատրել: Դա ինչ-որ օգուտ բերու՞մ է մեր ազգի ու պետության զարգացմանը: Բացարձակ, դեռ խանգարում է: Ասենք պիտի գնաս մի գյուղ, հետդ էլ պիտի բառարան տանես, որ հասկանաս, թե դիմացինդ ինչ է խոսում: Ես չեմ հասկանում, հայերենը ավելի հարազատ չի՞, քան թե կիսառուսաթուրքաարաբապարսկաադրբեջանախառը անհասկանալի չգիտեմ ինչը: Բայց արի ու տես, որ չէ, իրենց համար էդ ավելի հարազատ ա, բայց հանկարծ փորձես թուրքի մասին ինչ-որ դրական բան ասել, վերջ, դու ազգի թշնամի ես, իսկ այն, որ ինքը կենցաղում հենց թուրքերեն է խոսում, փոխարենը թուրքերին չի մոռանում օրվա մեջ պարբերաբար հիշել, ինքը մեծ հայրենասեր է:

Կամ իմ չսիրած տարբերակումները՝ երևանցի, ղարաբաղցի, հայաստանցի, արտաշատցի... ու ամեն մեկը ունի իրեն բնորոշ *անփոփոխ* հատկանիշները  :Huh:  Անհնար ա մեկին համոզես, որ արտաշատցի կոչվածը քո հայն ա, քեզնից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում, կամ գյումրեցի լինել չի նշանակում մեծախոս լինել: Մարդս մարդ լինի: Անօգուտ է  :Fool: 

Բոլորս խոսում ենք գլոբալիզացիայից, մի մասը կողմ է, մի մասը՝ դեմ: Բայց եկեք ռեալ մտածենք. մեր երկրի ներսում ա գլոբալիզացիա պետք: Մինչ կմասնակցենք համաշխարհային գործընթացներին, եկեք մենք մեր երկրի ներսում զարկ տանք էդ անտեր երևույթին: Եկեք բոլորս խոսենք հայերեն, մեր գիտակցության մեջ ամրացնենք, որ մենք հայ ենք, ոչ թե երևանցի, կիրովականցի, իջևանցի... ՀԱՅ ԵՆՔ, ՄԵՐ ՀԱՅՐԵՆԻՔԸ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ Է, ու դրանով ամեն ինչ ասված է: Եկեք չօգնենեք դիմացինին միայն այն բանի համար, որ իր քեռու տղեն մեր կուրսից է եղել կամ մորքուրի հարսը մեր հարևանն է, եկեք մեր երկրի ներսում չմտնենք ինչ-որ նոր միջավայր ու սկսենք փնտրել մեր քաղաքի, փողոցի, շենքի, մուտքի բնակիչներին, որ իրենց հետ ընկերություն անենք, իրենց պաշտպանենք... Եկեք միասնական ազգ դառնանք, պահպանելով մեր լավ ավանդույթները՝ դրանք դարձնենք բոլորինը: Ամեն տոն մեր հանրապետությունում, մեր ամբողջ ազգի համար լինի մի օր, ոչ թե ասենք Վարդավառը Երևանում նշեն մի օր, Տավուշում՝ մի այլ: Թվում է, թե մանրուքներ են, բայց այս մանրուքներն են ձևավորում ազգային մենթալիտետը: Իսկ եթե ազգային մենթալիտետ չկա, ուրեմն ազգն էլ, որպես միասնական համակարգ, չի լինի: Մենք հիմա չենք գիտակցում, թե մեր շուրջը ինչ է կատարվում, բայց հավատացեք ինձ, լավ բան մեզ չի սպասվում, եթե այսպես շարունակենք:

Մեզ պետք է ինչ-որ գաղափար, որի շուրջ կհամախմբվենք: Պայմանականորեն դա կարող ենք համարել մեր անկախությունը կամ ավելի շատ տարածված, բայց դեռ չկիրառվող՝ «մեկ ազգ, մեկ մշակույթ»-ը, որին ես կավելացնեի՝ «մեկ հայրենիք»-ը: Միայն գաղափարի ներքո համախմբված համայնքն է անպարտելի:

_հ.գ. շարունակելի_

----------

davidus (18.09.2010), Jarre (18.09.2010), Norton (20.09.2010), One_Way_Ticket (18.09.2010), Tig (18.09.2010), Բիձա (18.09.2010), Հայկօ (18.09.2010), Վիշապ (18.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Հասկացա ինչ ես ասում…  Դե ներհամայնքային նշանակության ճանապարհների վիճակի պատասխանատուն էլ համայնքն է չէ՞։ Իսկ համայնքը ունի բյուջե չէ՞։ Ինչո՞վ է այն լցվում, հարկեր–մարկերով չէ՞։ Դե էդ գյուղապետին որ խոսեցնում էին, ինքը մեղքի բաժին ունի՞ թե չունի... Էն մարզպետը որ բլա բլա բլա խոսում էր, տեսնես մեղքի բաժին ունի՞ թե չէ, ինչքա՞ն ա կերել, ինչքան ա թողել մարզի բյուջեյում։ Ախպեր, որ գյուղացին հարկեր վճարելուց հրաժարվի, վստահ եմ, ճանապարհը շատ արագ կսարքեն։


չէ, գյուղապետի "վզին կդնեն", կասեն գնա հարկերդ հավաքի, չէս կարում, հրաժարական տուր, մենք մեր մարդուն ընտրություններով կանցկացնենք, ինքը լաաավ էլ հարկերը կհավաքի: Մարզպետը գյուղապետերին հավաքում, ամիսը մեկ լավ դռռացնում ա, բայց ոչ մի ձևական փաստաթղթում չկա գրած, որ ինքը նույնիսկ կես սանտիմետրանոց լծակ ունի դա անելու: Այ սաղ կռիվներս էլ էդ ա, որ էդ մարդկանց սովորացնել ա պետք, ուղղորդել ա պետք: Թող քեզ չթվա, թե չեն կարողանա մարզպետին շան տեղ չդնել... արխային, մի երկու օրինակ աչկիս դիմաց ունեմ: 

Հ.Գ. Զուտ որպես ի գիտություն, մարզը բյուջե չունի:

----------

Բիձա (18.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Պետությունը առան թռան արանքից, իսկ դու համարում ես որ այն դեռ կա: 
> ...
> Ախպեր ջան, արանքում ոչ միայն պետությունը չկա, այլև պետություն կերտելու պատրաստ, համախմբված, ընդհանուր շահի գիտակցմամբ  հասարակությունը չկա: Ես էդ գործի սկիզբն եմ ուզում խոդի տամ գոնե եղած առաջին, ամենափոքր մակարդակով- դու բուդոզերից ես խոսում:


Բիձ պետությունը կա: Ես քեզ ավելին ասեմ, այն պետություն է: Եթե չես հավատում, կապացուցեմ փաստերով: Եթե դու առհամարում ես պետության գոյությունը, ապա ինձ տվյալ գյուղի ճամփեն առհասարակ չի հետաքրքրում, մինչև էս թեմային հասնելը ուրեմն պիտի «Ուզում ենք մեր պետությունն ունենալ, ինչ և ինչպես անել» թեմա բացեիր:




> Թող սկզբից լապատկեքով գնան: Հետո որ հետ եկան ու տեսան բուլդոզերիստը տանը նստած պատալոքին ա նայում, կասեն տո քու մաման էլ: Հաջորդ օրը բուլդոզերիստն էլ ոչ թե քո փայփայած մանվել կոչված պետության  ախպեր՝ «ճանճի» ոտի ցուցամատով կշարժվի, այլ կասի, լավ տղերք գոնե բե*ռ*զինի փողը տվեք, ես էլ եմ գալիս: 
> Ես  միայն էս մասին եմ առաջարկել՝ մարդկանց իրենց միավորող հասարակական շահի շուրջ համախմբելու ձևերի մասին եմ առաջարկել:


Դու գյուղացիներին ինչ-որ կինոյի հերոսների հետ ես խառնում, ընդեղ Ստալոնե, Շվարցնեգեր... Հարիֆ, խեղճ ու կրակ մարդիկ են ապեր, տի շտո:




> Հիմա դու էդ գործին չհավատացողների ու հակառակը՝ չեղած պետության օրենքներին ու կաշառակեր պաշտոնյաներին հավատացողների բանակից ես: 
> Հարց չկա:


Մի խառնի փլիզ: Ես կոնկրետ պայքարի ձև առաջարկեցի կոնկրետ խնդիր լուծելու համար, իսկ քո առաջարկը խնդիրը շրջանցելու ձև է, մի քիչ լապատկաներով փլդգել, հայհոյել ու դալշե յոլա գնալ, հենա բերածդ վիդեոյի մեջ մարդը ասում է, որ հենց տենց էլ արել են:
Ինչ վերաբերում է կաշառակերությանը, ապա կոնկրետ օրինակ եթե բերես, կոնկրետ էլ լուծում կառաջարկեմ: Թե չէ նման է, որ հերթական կյանքից բողոքելու «երկիրը երկիր չի» թեման է բացվել: Եթե համարում ես որ պետությունը չկա, ապա չեմ ջոգում, թե խալխի գյուղը քեզ ինչու է հետաքրքրում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:32 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:21 ----------




> չէ, գյուղապետի "վզին կդնեն", կասեն գնա հարկերդ հավաքի, չէս կարում, հրաժարական տուր, *մենք մեր մարդուն ընտրություններով կանցկացնենք,* ինքը լաաավ էլ հարկերը կհավաքի:


 Ինչու հիմա ու՞մ մարդն է գյուղապետը, գյուղապետերը արդա՞ր են ընտրվել: Չեմ ջոգում, եթե գյուղացին իր ընտրած գյուղապետին հարկ չի վճարում, բոյկոտում է, բայց «անցկացրած» մեկին պիտի հարկ վճարի, ուրեմն թող էլի յոլա գնա իր խնդիրներով տվյալ հարիֆ գյուղացին, ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը: Կարծում ես «անցկացրածը» կարող է ավտոմատով ու բռնի ուժով հարկ հավաքե՞լ, եթե մարդիկ կազմակերպված բունտ անեն: Չի կարող:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:38 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:32 ----------




> ...Վերջը ասեցինք՝ Երևանից ենք: Ինքն էլ՝ բայց ես Ջավախքից եմ: Իբր ի՞նչ «մերոնք»-ի մասին է խոսքը, էլի: Էնքան էինք զայրացել, էլ ասելու չի: Այսինքն՝ եթե ես Երևանից եմ, ուրեմն ազգությունս երևանցի՞ն ա  Կամ որ ասում են՝ զեմլյակ. ես չեմ հասկանում՝ էդ քանի՞ երկրի հող կա էս անտեր հանրապետությունում 
> ...


Աստղո ջան, Ջավախքցին այն էլ Ռուսաստանում աշխատող բավականին հեռու է Հայաստանի շահերից: Իսկ Ջավախքի բնակիչը առհասարակ Վրաստանի քաղաքացի է, ու պարտավոր է Վրաստանի շահերը պաշտպանել: Եթե շատ են ուզում հայաստանցի կոչվել, ապա թող ինքնորոշվեն Վրաստանից ու մտնեն Հայաստանի կազմ: Այնպես որ «բայց ես Ջավախքից եմ»-ի «բայց»-ը էդքան էլ ջղայնացնող «բայց» չի:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ստո՜պ 
> Էս գյոզալ թեման օֆֆտոպանոց մի սարքեք, թեմայից էլ մի շեղվեք  Էս մարդը հստակ հարց ա դրել՝ ի՞նչ անել, որ ազգովի խելքի գանք:
> Բիձա ջան, նախ ասեմ, որ էլի երիտասարդության հաշվով սխալվում ես  Առաջինը երևի ես եմ առաջին գրառումդ կարդացել ու սպասել ազատ օրվա, որ թեմայումդ փիլիսոփայեմ: Ես շուտվանից մտմտում էի գավառային նացիոնալիզմի մասին թեմա բացել, բայց այս թեման լրիվ բավական է՝ արտահայտվելու համար:
> 
> Քո բարձրացրած հարցերին պատասխանելու և դրանք լուծելու համար, անհրաժեշտ է նախ թվարկել մեր խնդիրները, բացթողումները, թերությունները: Իմ էս երկար տարիների կյանքի ընթացքում ես մեր դժբախտությունների գլխավոր պատճառն եմ գտել: Դա մեր ազգի համար *ընդհանուր հայրենիքի գաղափարի բացակայությունն է*: Հարց է ծագում՝ ո՞ր տարածքը կարող է լինել այդ հայրենիքը: Եթե անգամ ոչ բոլորդ ձեր մտքում կպատասխանեք ՀՀ, ես հույս ունեմ, որ որոշ ժամանակ անց անգամ չեք մտածի այս հարցի շուրջ: Բացի այդ ավելի լավ ի՞նչ տարբերակ ունենք, քան՝ այն տարածքը, որի վրա շարունակում է իր կենսագործունեությունը հայության ամենամեծ զանգվածը՝ սեփական պետականության պայմաններում: Դրանից էլ լավ բա՞ն  Բայց արի ու տես, որ արտերկրի մեր հայրենակիցների մոտ Հայաստանը այդքան էլ հայրենիք չէ, իրենց հայրենիքը Էրգիրն է, Ջավախքը  Այ սա է խնդիրը, սա: Սա է գավառային նացիոնալիզմը, երբ ամեն մեկը պարփակվում է ինչ-որ գյուղի սահմաններում ու դա համարում իր հայրենիքը: Բայց չէ՞ որ հայրենիքը ավելի մեծ հասկացություն է: Ես մի դեպք կպատմեմ, որ տեղի ունեցավ այս ամռանը: Մոսկվայի կենդանաբանական այգում էի //, բոլոր կարուսելների մոտ աշխատում էին հայեր: Որ անունները կարդացինք՝ Կարեն, Արմինե... հո չէինք ուրախացել, ոնց-որ Մոզամբիկից էինք գնացել, 12 տարի հայ չէինք տեսել  Ու բարձր ասում ենք՝ վա՞յ, մերոնք: Աղջիկներից մեկն էլ բա՝ որտեղի՞ց եք: Մենք էլ ասեցինք, թե դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի, հայ չե՞նք: Վերջը ասեցինք՝ Երևանից ենք: Ինքն էլ՝ բայց ես Ջավախքից եմ: Իբր ի՞նչ «մերոնք»-ի մասին է խոսքը, էլի: Էնքան էինք զայրացել, էլ ասելու չի: Այսինքն՝ եթե ես Երևանից եմ, ուրեմն ազգությունս երևանցի՞ն ա  Կամ որ ասում են՝ զեմլյակ. ես չեմ հասկանում՝ էդ քանի՞ երկրի հող կա էս անտեր հանրապետությունում 
> 
> Մեր ընտանիքները, տոհմերը, նկատե՞լ եք՝ ինչքան առանձնացված են: Ամեն մեկը մեր մեջ համարվում է ազգ: Մյուս բոլոր ազգերի մոտ ընդունված է ֆամիլիա, երկրորդ անուն, իսկ մեզ մոտ՝ ազգանուն: Ինչի՞  Ե՞րբ ենք մեր գլուխը աշխատեցնելու, որ մենք մի ազգ ենք, մի: Անընդհատ շեշտում ենք մեր բազմաբնույթ ավանդույթները, լոկալ տոները, բարբառները... բայց դրանք ու՞մ են պետք, կարո՞ղ եք բացատրել: Դա ինչ-որ օգուտ բերու՞մ է մեր ազգի ու պետության զարգացմանը: Բացարձակ, դեռ խանգարում է: Ասենք պիտի գնաս մի գյուղ, հետդ էլ պիտի բառարան տանես, որ հասկանաս, թե դիմացինդ ինչ է խոսում: Ես չեմ հասկանում, հայերենը ավելի հարազատ չի՞, քան թե կիսառուսաթուրքաարաբապարսկաադրբեջանախառը անհասկանալի չգիտեմ ինչը: Բայց արի ու տես, որ չէ, իրենց համար էդ ավելի հարազատ ա, բայց հանկարծ փորձես թուրքի մասին ինչ-որ դրական բան ասել, վերջ, դու ազգի թշնամի ես, իսկ այն, որ ինքը կենցաղում հենց թուրքերեն է խոսում, փոխարենը թուրքերին չի մոռանում օրվա մեջ պարբերաբար հիշել, ինքը մեծ հայրենասեր է:
> 
> Կամ իմ չսիրած տարբերակումները՝ երևանցի, ղարաբաղցի, հայաստանցի, արտաշատցի... ու ամեն մեկը ունի իրեն բնորոշ *անփոփոխ* հատկանիշները  Անհնար ա մեկին համոզես, որ արտաշատցի կոչվածը քո հայն ա, քեզնից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում, կամ գյումրեցի լինել չի նշանակում մեծախոս լինել: Մարդս մարդ լինի: Անօգուտ է 
> ...


Բա որ կարդացել էիր,  ու ոնց ասում ես՝ գյոզալ թեմա-յա, բա ընչի մի հատ "մեռսի" չես ասե՞:  :Tongue:  Ընչի քո էն մյուս թեմաների ընկերներին չես ասե, ժողովուրդ, ըսենց հարց կա, արեք տենանք որս ինչ կարա անի՞:   :Hands Up: 
Հենա Վիշապը մեջտեղ ա ընգե  "օրենքով", "պետությունով" հավեսին  քանդում ա թեման,  դե բա տեր կանգնեք:   :Angry2:  
Ասում ես "քանի հող ունենք"՞ : Տո հազար հատ զուգարանաչափ հող ունենք, հազար հատ թուրքաեզդիախառն բարբառ, հազար հատ աբարանցի, լոռեցի, շամշադինցի, սասունցի, վանեցի, մշեցի, տո  մայմջուղցի էլ ունենք: Հենց էդ բազմազանությունը ի նկատի ունենալով մտածել եմ, որ մի գուցե էդ իրենց "միացյալ աբարանցի" համարողները մի գուցե աբարանը խելքի բերեն, մյուսները իրանց երգրները ու հետո էլ ներհայկական մրցանակաբաշխություն լինի լավագույն երգրի համար ու մի գուցե մրցակցեն իրար հետ էլ, այլ ոչ թե մենակ դրսերում ու ներսերում ֆուտբոլ կրվեն: Հայաստանն էլ կհռչակենք "հայաստանի գեղերի ֆեդերատիվ միություն"-ՀԳՖՄ: 
Բա եթե մեթոդապես հարցը չլուծենք, էդ անտեր ու անգլուխ բազմազանության մեջից ոնց ենք հայը վեր հանելու, գավառը հետին պլան մղելու, իսկ  քեռու կնկա հորոխպոր տղու սրիկայություններն էլ  պատժելու՞: 
Նիկոլը 1+1+1 ասելով գնաց մտավ բանտ՝- տղուն լսող չեղավ: Հազարներով գալիս էին Լեվոնի հերթական նաղլը լսելու, բայց մեկ, մեկ, մեկ չեկան Նիկոլի ասած որևէ գործն անելու: 
Հենց գործ անելու հարց կա, գալիս են քննադատողները ու տուր թե կտաս, մինչև չսպանեն չեն հանգստանա: 
Մի օրինակ բերեմ: Շաբաթվա մեջ մի անգամ գնում եմ եկեղեցու շրջանակներում առավոտվա 6-ին, բարեգործական ճաշարանին օգնելու: Աշխատողները երևի մի 8-9 հոգի են լինում: Ամեն մեկս մոտավորապես իր գործերի շրջանակն ունի, բայց հենց մի որէ "ճակատում" ձեռքերի պակաս է նկատվում, մեկ էլ տեսնում ես, որ մեկը, մյուսը ինքնուրույն նկատեցին ու եկան միացան գործին: 2 տարվա մեջ մի անգամ տեսած չկամ, որ մեկը մյուսին ասի, -տես, էնտեղ ձեռքերի պակաս կա - գնա օգնի: Զարմանալի համերաշխ, իրար հասնող, օգնող մեխանիզմ է: Ու նույնն է ամենուր: Ամերիկյան կյանքում իրար հուշել չկա, բարի եղիր տեսնել, հասկանալ ու գործել: 
Պատկերացնում եք նույն բանը հայաստանում՞  :LOL: , թե քանի հոգի ձեռքները ծալած փորներին խորհուրդ ու հրաման կտան՞  :LOL: 
Հիմա էս թեման է: Լսեք, ջարդել ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է, բայց թեման բացել եմ դրական առաջարկներ կուտակելու, հասկանալու, ելքեր փնտրելու համար: 
Պետություն ասածը արդեն 20 տարի է մեր հերն անիծած ու մեզ էշի տեղ դրած ունի: Ինչ է այն՞ չգիտենք՞ -Մի քանի աննամուս անպիտանի ու   իրանց ցեղերի բերան ու գրպան: Ընդիմությունն էլ մաքսիմում ոտքերը ճողած  կուռկուռի ձագ է:
Հիմա ոչ մի բան չանենք՞: 
Արևմտյան քաղաքակնության մեջ ամբողջ կռիվը կառավարության, իշխանության ֆիզիկական մեծության խնդիրն է: Մեկը մյուսին չի հարցնում, թե դու ժողովրդավար ես, թե հանրապետական, - հարցնում է, թե դու մեծ, թե փոքր կառավարության կողմնակից ես: 
Հայաստանում ախր էդ խնդիրն էլ չի ընկալվում: Սովետի օրոք ամեն ինչն էր պետական, հիմա պետություն չկա, բայց պետական կառավարման երազը առկա է: Ոչ մեկը  իրա քթից էն կողմ մի դրական գործ չի ուզում անի, որովհետև մտածում է, հո ինքը համբալ չի՞: Այ ըտենց անուղեղ-անուղեղ  մտածելով,  ըսենց ավիրակ էլ մնացել ենք, ըսենց իրար ատող ու չուզող ենք դառել: 
Աստղ ջան, մենք նախ և առաջ ըստեղացի-ընդեղացի ենք հենց այս պատճառով- քթից էն կողմ չտեսնելու, չհասկանալու, մեր տհասության պատճառով:  Քո միավորվելու, ինքնագիտակցելու կոչը այդպես էլ կոչ կմնա, քանի որ այն հակասում է հայ ասածի բնույթին  իսկ:
Իմ ասածն էն էր, որ մուղամով, խաթրով, միացյալ գործի շնորհիվ գոյացած մթնոլորտի շնորհիվ կամաց-կամաց՝ ինչպես ծանր հիվանդը, մանրից խելքի գանք: Ոչ մի մեծ դոզայով բան մեզանում չի աշխատելու: հակառակը-կվնասի: Հլա չհաշված, որ իսկույն կհայտնվի մեկը, թաթը կդնի վրան, մռութը կկոխի մեջը, կհոտոտի, կտենա հաշիվ չկա մեջը, կմխտռի, կայլանդակի ու ավիրած դուրս կգա  մի այլ բան ավիրելու:
Այ կտեսնես, էս իմ ամբողջ գրածից մուննաթը կիզվելու է այն բանին, թե -բա դու խի մեզ անհասկացող ու տհաս ասիր -բիձա՞: :Angry2: 
 :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (19.09.2010), Tig (18.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Ինչու հիմա ու՞մ մարդն է գյուղապետը, գյուղապետերը արդա՞ր են ընտրվել: Չեմ ջոգում, եթե գյուղացին իր ընտրած գյուղապետին հարկ չի վճարում, բոյկոտում է, բայց «անցկացրած» մեկին պիտի հարկ վճարի, ուրեմն թող էլի յոլա գնա իր խնդիրներով տվյալ հարիֆ գյուղացին, ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը: Կարծում ես «անցկացրածը» կարող է ավտոմատով ու բռնի ուժով հարկ հավաքե՞լ, եթե մարդիկ կազմակերպված բունտ անեն: Չի կարող:


Տես, մեկ տարի առաջ օրենսդրական "բարեփոխում" անցկացվեց, ըստ որի, եթե համայնքի բնակիչը համայնքի նկատմամբ որոշակի չափի պարտք է ունենում, ապա համայնքի ղեկավարը պարտավոր է դիմել դատարան՝ գումարը հարկադիր գանձելու պահանջով: Հիմա.. Ընտրված գյուղապետը հնար կգտնի էդ անվճարունակ կամ վճարել չցանկացող բնակչի հարկային պարտավորությունը կոծկել, ծածկել կամ ծածկադմփել՝ զուտ ելնելով իր գյուղացու շահերից,  իսկ չընտրված գյուղապետը մամը մատին չի խփի, տեղում կտա դատարան, ԴԱՀԿ-ի աշխատողներն էլ կգան վերջին կոպեկը կպլոկեն կտանեն գյուղացու ձեռքից: Զգացի՞ր տարբերությունը:

Հիմա կարա՞նք մի հատ կազմակերպված բունտ անենք, ու ասենք ավտոյի գույքահարկը չմուծենք:

Ժողովուրդ, ներքևից սկսելը շատ դժվար գործ ա, քանի որ վերևից ահավոր մեծ ա ճնշումը: Միակ լուծումը ամենառադիկալ ճանապարհն ա, ուրիշ ուղի չեմ տեսնում:

----------

Ambrosine (19.09.2010), Shah (18.09.2010), Tig (18.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Ստո՜պ 
> Էս գյոզալ թեման օֆֆտոպանոց մի սարքեք, թեմայից էլ մի շեղվեք  Էս մարդը հստակ հարց ա դրել՝ ի՞նչ անել, որ ազգովի խելքի գանք:
> Բիձա ջան, նախ ասեմ, որ էլի երիտասարդության հաշվով սխալվում ես  Առաջինը երևի ես եմ առաջին գրառումդ կարդացել ու սպասել ազատ օրվա, որ թեմայումդ փիլիսոփայեմ: Ես շուտվանից մտմտում էի գավառային նացիոնալիզմի մասին թեմա բացել, բայց այս թեման լրիվ բավական է՝ արտահայտվելու համար:
> 
> Քո բարձրացրած հարցերին պատասխանելու և դրանք լուծելու համար, անհրաժեշտ է նախ թվարկել մեր խնդիրները, բացթողումները, թերությունները: Իմ էս երկար տարիների կյանքի ընթացքում ես մեր դժբախտությունների գլխավոր պատճառն եմ գտել: Դա մեր ազգի համար *ընդհանուր հայրենիքի գաղափարի բացակայությունն է*: Հարց է ծագում՝ ո՞ր տարածքը կարող է լինել այդ հայրենիքը: Եթե անգամ ոչ բոլորդ ձեր մտքում կպատասխանեք ՀՀ, ես հույս ունեմ, որ որոշ ժամանակ անց անգամ չեք մտածի այս հարցի շուրջ: Բացի այդ ավելի լավ ի՞նչ տարբերակ ունենք, քան՝ այն տարածքը, որի վրա շարունակում է իր կենսագործունեությունը հայության ամենամեծ զանգվածը՝ սեփական պետականության պայմաններում: Դրանից էլ լավ բա՞ն  Բայց արի ու տես, որ արտերկրի մեր հայրենակիցների մոտ Հայաստանը այդքան էլ հայրենիք չէ, իրենց հայրենիքը Էրգիրն է, Ջավախքը  Այ սա է խնդիրը, սա: Սա է գավառային նացիոնալիզմը, երբ ամեն մեկը պարփակվում է ինչ-որ գյուղի սահմաններում ու դա համարում իր հայրենիքը: Բայց չէ՞ որ հայրենիքը ավելի մեծ հասկացություն է: Ես մի դեպք կպատմեմ, որ տեղի ունեցավ այս ամռանը: Մոսկվայի կենդանաբանական այգում էի //, բոլոր կարուսելների մոտ աշխատում էին հայեր: Որ անունները կարդացինք՝ Կարեն, Արմինե... հո չէինք ուրախացել, ոնց-որ Մոզամբիկից էինք գնացել, 12 տարի հայ չէինք տեսել  Ու բարձր ասում ենք՝ վա՞յ, մերոնք: Աղջիկներից մեկն էլ բա՝ որտեղի՞ց եք: Մենք էլ ասեցինք, թե դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի, հայ չե՞նք: Վերջը ասեցինք՝ Երևանից ենք: Ինքն էլ՝ բայց ես Ջավախքից եմ: Իբր ի՞նչ «մերոնք»-ի մասին է խոսքը, էլի: Էնքան էինք զայրացել, էլ ասելու չի: Այսինքն՝ եթե ես Երևանից եմ, ուրեմն ազգությունս երևանցի՞ն ա  Կամ որ ասում են՝ զեմլյակ. ես չեմ հասկանում՝ էդ քանի՞ երկրի հող կա էս անտեր հանրապետությունում 
> 
> Մեր ընտանիքները, տոհմերը, նկատե՞լ եք՝ ինչքան առանձնացված են: Ամեն մեկը մեր մեջ համարվում է ազգ: Մյուս բոլոր ազգերի մոտ ընդունված է ֆամիլիա, երկրորդ անուն, իսկ մեզ մոտ՝ ազգանուն: Ինչի՞  Ե՞րբ ենք մեր գլուխը աշխատեցնելու, որ մենք մի ազգ ենք, մի: Անընդհատ շեշտում ենք մեր բազմաբնույթ ավանդույթները, լոկալ տոները, բարբառները... բայց դրանք ու՞մ են պետք, կարո՞ղ եք բացատրել: Դա ինչ-որ օգուտ բերու՞մ է մեր ազգի ու պետության զարգացմանը: Բացարձակ, դեռ խանգարում է: Ասենք պիտի գնաս մի գյուղ, հետդ էլ պիտի բառարան տանես, որ հասկանաս, թե դիմացինդ ինչ է խոսում: Ես չեմ հասկանում, հայերենը ավելի հարազատ չի՞, քան թե կիսառուսաթուրքաարաբապարսկաադրբեջանախառը անհասկանալի չգիտեմ ինչը: Բայց արի ու տես, որ չէ, իրենց համար էդ ավելի հարազատ ա, բայց հանկարծ փորձես թուրքի մասին ինչ-որ դրական բան ասել, վերջ, դու ազգի թշնամի ես, իսկ այն, որ ինքը կենցաղում հենց թուրքերեն է խոսում, փոխարենը թուրքերին չի մոռանում օրվա մեջ պարբերաբար հիշել, ինքը մեծ հայրենասեր է:
> 
> Կամ իմ չսիրած տարբերակումները՝ երևանցի, ղարաբաղցի, հայաստանցի, արտաշատցի... ու ամեն մեկը ունի իրեն բնորոշ *անփոփոխ* հատկանիշները  Անհնար ա մեկին համոզես, որ արտաշատցի կոչվածը քո հայն ա, քեզնից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում, կամ գյումրեցի լինել չի նշանակում մեծախոս լինել: Մարդս մարդ լինի: Անօգուտ է 
> ...


Աստղ ջան, լուրջ խնդիր ես առաջ քաշում: Ես էլ էս նույն խնդիրը ամեն առիթով առաջ եմ քաշում իմ շրջապատի տարբեր հավաքույթների ժամանակ…
Բայց իմ հասկացածով Բիձու առաջ քաշած խնդիրը շատ ավելի խորը արմատներ ունի, չնայած որոշ առումով ընդհանուր եզրեր էլ ունեն: Ինչպես արդեն նշել եմ՝ մեր հասարակությունում ամենափտած ու վտանգավոր երևույթը մեկս մեկի նկատմամբ կասկածամտությունը, անվստահությունը, վախն ու նախանձնա… Իհարկե էդ քո նշած մասնատվածությունն էլ մեծ դեր ունի այս հարցում, բայց ինչոր մի բան կիսատա մնում… Ամբողջական չի պատկերը… Ինչոր շատ ավելի լուրջ ու խորը պատճառներ էլ կան… :Think: 

… Դավաճանություն… դավաճանությունների շղթա… պատմական շղթա… մեծ ու փոքր հարցերում: Սա՞ է բուն պատճառը… Շա՞հ, անձնական շա՞հ… Բայց չէ, ոնցոր թե դավաճանությունների հիմնական մասը ավելի շատ նախանձի հիման վրա են իրականացվել… «Ինչո՞ւ է նա առաջինը, ինձնից ինչո՞վ է առավել…» Ինքնագերագնահատում…
Իսկ սրա սկիզբը ո՞րնա… Հա, ՏԳԻՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ… Մեր ամենամեծ թշնամին Տգիտություննա… Մեզ թվումա, թե գիտուն ազգ ենք, բայց մեր ուղեղներին չի հասնում, որ չի կարող գիտուն ազգը թշվառության մեջ լինել այսքան դար…

Եկանք հասանք կրթությանը, էլի իմ հին ու «հարազատ» եզրակացությանը… Մեր բոլոր խնդիրների մեջ խորանալուց, միշտ ես անտեր կրթության առաջ եմ կանգնել… ո՞ւ … Ի՞նչ ու… մթոմ մի նորմալ կրթություն ունեինք, էն էլ հիմա ուզում են քոքից ավիրեն, որ ընդհանրապես ուշքի գալու շանսեր չունենանք…

Աստղ ջան ասում ես գաղափա՞ր, բայց ո՞նց կարելիա տգետներին համախմբել գաղափարի շուրջ…

----------

Ambrosine (19.09.2010), davidus (18.09.2010), Բիձա (18.09.2010), Վիշապ (18.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Տես, մեկ տարի առաջ օրենսդրական "բարեփոխում" անցկացվեց, ըստ որի, եթե համայնքի բնակիչը համայնքի նկատմամբ որոշակի չափի պարտք է ունենում, ապա համայնքի ղեկավարը պարտավոր է դիմել դատարան՝ գումարը հարկադիր գանձելու պահանջով: Հիմա.. Ընտրված գյուղապետը հնար կգտնի էդ անվճարունակ կամ վճարել չցանկացող բնակչի հարկային պարտավորությունը կոծկել, ծածկել կամ ծածկադմփել՝ զուտ ելնելով իր գյուղացու շահերից,  իսկ չընտրված գյուղապետը մամը մատին չի խփի, տեղում կտա դատարան, ԴԱՀԿ-ի աշխատողներն էլ կգան վերջին կոպեկը կպլոկեն կտանեն գյուղացու ձեռքից: Զգացի՞ր տարբերությունը:
> 
> Հիմա կարա՞նք մի հատ կազմակերպված բունտ անենք, ու ասենք ավտոյի գույքահարկը չմուծենք:
> 
> Ժողովուրդ, ներքևից սկսելը շատ դժվար գործ ա, քանի որ վերևից ահավոր մեծ ա ճնշումը: Միակ լուծումը ամենառադիկալ ճանապարհն ա, ուրիշ ուղի չեմ տեսնում:


 Դավիդ ջան, ամենառադիկալ ճամփի վրա էն գլխից ա  շլամբավո դրած: Բա սահմանադրական ճամփի լոլոն, որ 22 տարի մեր գլխին կարդացվել է, քեզ թվում է հենց այնպես էր՞: 
92 թվի արդեն, երբ Լեվոնը սկսել էր անօրինականությունները, թերթերում հոդվածներ եղան քաղաքացիական անհնազանդության մասին: Էն ժամանակվա ներքին ստռատեգ Աշոտ Մանուչարյանն էլ, որը պետական անվտանգության շեֆն էր, սկսեց աջ ու ձախ հոդվածներով, ասեկոսներով վախացնել, թե հեսա սաղիդ պետական հեղաշրջմնան հոդվածներով կկոխեմ ծակերը: 
Էդ մեխանիզմը մեր մոտ ապամոնտաժած ա:  Ու հենց մեկը ձեն  է հանում, թե արեք ռադիկալ ճամփեն ռեմոնտ անենք,  հակառակ սարսափելի վույաման  է բարձրանում: Նայի կիրգիզական դեպքերի գրառումները:

----------

davidus (18.09.2010), Tig (18.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տես, մեկ տարի առաջ օրենսդրական "բարեփոխում" անցկացվեց, ըստ որի, եթե համայնքի բնակիչը համայնքի նկատմամբ որոշակի չափի պարտք է ունենում, ապա համայնքի ղեկավարը պարտավոր է դիմել դատարան՝ գումարը հարկադիր գանձելու պահանջով: Հիմա.. Ընտրված գյուղապետը հնար կգտնի էդ անվճարունակ կամ վճարել չցանկացող բնակչի հարկային պարտավորությունը կոծկել, ծածկել կամ ծածկադմփել՝ զուտ ելնելով իր գյուղացու շահերից,  իսկ չընտրված գյուղապետը մամը մատին չի խփի, տեղում կտա դատարան, ԴԱՀԿ-ի աշխատողներն էլ կգան վերջին կոպեկը կպլոկեն կտանեն գյուղացու ձեռքից: Զգացի՞ր տարբերությունը:
> 
> Հիմա կարա՞նք մի հատ կազմակերպված բունտ անենք, ու ասենք ավտոյի գույքահարկը չմուծենք:
> 
> Ժողովուրդ, ներքևից սկսելը շատ դժվար գործ ա, քանի որ վերևից ահավոր մեծ ա ճնշումը: Միակ լուծումը ամենառադիկալ ճանապարհն ա, ուրիշ ուղի չեմ տեսնում:


 Ախր գրել եմ՝




> Ընդհամենը հեղինակությունները դուխ են տալիս, հենց հարկատուներն ու դատական կատարածուներն էլ գալիս են հարկ հավաքելու, կալանքի տակ դնելու և այլն՝ կազմակերպված ծեծ են ուտում։


Հիմա ո՞րն է սրանից ավելի ռադիկալ ճանապարհը: :Unsure:

----------


## davidus

> Ախր գրել եմ՝
> Հիմա ո՞րն է սրանից ավելի ռադիկալ ճանապարհը:


Վիշապ ջան, վերևից, վերևից... էդ սաղ հարցերը լուծվող են, հավատա, ընդամենը մեկ ոտքի զարկով, որը պիտի էն վերևում նստածը անի... մարդը քաղաքական ոչ կամք, ոչ էլ ցանկություն ունի ոտքը գետին խփելու, դրա համար էլ ով ոնց, ինչ ու որտեղ ուզում անում ա: Ցանկացած համակարգում կոռուպցիան սկզվում ա վերևից, եթե վերևինը չվերցրեց, ներքևինը ռիսկ չի անի վերցնի, հավատա: Վերևից ա պետք, վերևից... Մնացածը համեմատաբար հեշտ լուծվող հարցեր են;

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, վերևից, վերևից... էդ սաղ հարցերը լուծվող են, հավատա, ընդամենը մեկ ոտքի զարկով, որը պիտի էն վերևում նստածը անի... մարդը քաղաքական ոչ կամք, ոչ էլ ցանկություն ունի ոտքը գետին խփելու, դրա համար էլ ով ոնց, ինչ ու որտեղ ուզում անում ա: Ցանկացած համակարգում կոռուպցիան սկզվում ա վերևից, եթե վերևինը չվերցրեց, ներքևինը ռիսկ չի անի վերցնի, հավատա: Վերևից ա պետք, վերևից... Մնացածը համեմատաբար հեշտ լուծվող հարցեր են;


Ես սիրում եմ խնդիրներին պրակտիկ տեսակետից նայել: Թե չէ տեսականորեն եթե իշխանությունները ուզենան, ապա մի քանի տարում կարող են Հայաստանը Շվեյցարիա դարձնել: Հիմա վերևինի հետ ո՞նց անենք բա:

----------


## davidus

> Ես սիրում եմ խնդիրներին պրակտիկ տեսակետից նայել: Թե չէ տեսականորեն եթե իշխանությունները ուզենան, ապա մի քանի տարում կարող են Հայաստանը Շվեյցարիա դարձնել:* Հիմա վերևինի հետ ո՞նց անենք բա:*


Այ ապրես, այ հենց սրանից պիտի սկսենք: Տիգը շատ ճիշտ գրել ա, իբր կրթություն կար, էն էլ ուզում են քոքահան անեն... Ես չեմ պատկերացնում, թե էս պայմաններում ոնց կարելի ա ազգային գաղափարախոսություն ձևավորել ու դրա շուրջ մարդկանց  համախմբել…  անօգուտ գործ ա, ճառ կարդալն ու վերլուծելը էլ ավելի անշնորհակալ…

----------


## Բիձա

> Վիշապ ջան, վերևից, վերևից... էդ սաղ հարցերը լուծվող են, հավատա, ընդամենը մեկ ոտքի զարկով, որը պիտի էն վերևում նստածը անի... մարդը քաղաքական ոչ կամք, ոչ էլ ցանկություն ունի ոտքը գետին խփելու, դրա համար էլ ով ոնց, ինչ ու որտեղ ուզում անում ա: Ցանկացած համակարգում կոռուպցիան սկզվում ա վերևից, եթե վերևինը չվերցրեց, ներքևինը ռիսկ չի անի վերցնի, հավատա: Վերևից ա պետք, վերևից... Մնացածը համեմատաբար հեշտ լուծվող հարցեր են;


Դավիդ ջան, ուրեմն ռադիկալ ասածդ սխալ էի ընկալել: Ռադիկալը վերևից չի լինում, ներքևից է լինում: Իսկ վերևից ռեֆորմներն են լինում: 
Մեզ մոտ ոչ վերևից է ռեֆորմ  հնարավոր անել, ոչ էլ ներքևից հեղափոխություն: Ոչ մեկի օբյեկտիվ պահանջն էլ  չկա: Մարդիկ դեռ կզելու կամ փախնելու տեղ ունեն: Իշխանավորներն էլ դեռ կթելու ու կզացնելու: 
Քաղաքականության մեջ գործերը հենց այնպես, բարի կամքով չեն արվում, ամեն ինչ շահերի բախման վրա է հիմնված՝ անտեսանելի զաստավիտի: Քեզ թվում է աշխարհի որևէ երկրի նախագահ նորմալ է աշխատում որովհետև լավ մարդ է՞:  Ոչ, որովհետև եթե սխալ արեց -մաման կլացացնեն: Վախը, դիմացի ուժն է ստիպում նրան դոդլֆիկություն չանելու:   Դեմոկրատական  4 իշխանությունների /օրենսդիր, գործադիր, դատական,  մասս-մեդիա/ բալանս ասածն ինչ է, ուժային ամենժամյա, ամեն պահի պայքար: Գործադիրը  սխալ է անում, լրատվությունը հայտնում է այդ մասին, դատարանը դատում է: Օրենսդրությունն էլ կուտակելով նման դեպքերը օրենքներ է մշակում հետագա նմանօրինակ սխալներ չկրկնելու համար: Գիշերներն  էլ սաղով իրար են հետևում են, թե ով ում մոտ գիշերեց, որ ցերեկով իրար մամա լացացնեն: 
Հայաստանում ով քիչ, ով շատ ուտելուց, ու կերածը մարսել- արտամղելուց զատ այլ ֆունկցիաներ չկան: Ոնց ես իշխանությանը ստիպելու, որ դեֆորմներ անի, կամ իրա տաք տեղը ռեֆորմ անողին զիջի՞:

----------

davidus (18.09.2010), Tig (19.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

Բիձա ջան, ասածս ճիշտ էիր հասկացել... վերևից ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ վերևիններին փոխելը, պարզ է որ դա պիտի իրականացվի ներքևինների անմիջական, կոպիտ ուժի կիրառման արդյունքում:

Էդ ողջ ասածիդ հետ լրիվ համամիտ եմ, բայց էդ ամենին հասնելու համար մարդիկ ի սկզբանե քաղաքական կամք են ունեցել... այ մարդ, էս երկրում բացի տաքսիստներից ու անգյալներից ոչ մեկ քաղաքական կամք չի դրսևորում, է ո՞նց հասնենք էդ լավ օրերին:

----------

Tig (19.09.2010), Բիձա (18.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այ ապրես, այ հենց սրանից պիտի սկսենք: Տիգը շատ ճիշտ գրել ա, իբր կրթություն կար, էն էլ ուզում են քոքահան անեն... Ես չեմ պատկերացնում, թե էս պայմաններում ոնց կարելի ա ազգային գաղափարախոսություն ձևավորել ու դրա շուրջ մարդկանց  համախմբել…  անօգուտ գործ ա, ճառ կարդալն ու վերլուծելը էլ ավելի անշնորհակալ…


Դավիդուս եղբայր, իսկ ավելի կոնկրե՞տ...
Մի դեպք հիշեցի, պատմեմ. Ուրեմն ճանապարհային ոստիկանությունը ինձ կանգնեցնում է արագությունը գերազանցելու համար, ես էլ պատճառաբանում եմ, թե ճանապարհը ամբողջովին փոսեր են, ես ստիպված արագ եմ քշում դրանց վրայով թռնելու համար (իրականում այդպես էլ կար, բայց ես փոսերը անցնելուց հետո էլ մի քիչ իներցիայով արագ էի քշել :Blush: ): Ոստիկանները նորմալ տղերք էին, մի քիչ խոսեցինք դեսից-դենից, ես ջղայնացած, թե բա պետությունը նախ թող վարորդների համար անվտանգ ու հարմար ճանապարհներ սարքի, նոր կարգ ու կանոն պահանջի, բլա բլա բլա... Ոստիկաններից ավագը ասեց՝ «ձևը ասե՞մ: Որտե՞ղ ես մեքենայիդ գույքահարկ, ֆլան ֆստանը վճարում», ասեցի խոսքի այսինչ տեղը: Ասեց՝ «դե ճանապարհի հարկ ես չէ՞ տալիս, այ էս տարի որ տեխասմոտրի ժամանակը գա ու գնաս հարկերը մուծելու, ապա էդ մի հարկի համար կասես որ դու իրենց վճարելու չունես»: Քեֆս բերեցին: Դե հետո էլ նայեցին հասցես ու՝ «էս դու Վովայենց թաղից ե՞ս» (Գասպարյան Վովային նկատի ունեին), ասի՝ հա: Ասին լավ որ Վովայենց թաղեցի ես, քեզ ռեմեն կգրենք  :LOL: ... Դա էլ լիրիկական կողմը: Բայց Էն առաջին մասով տղերքը հաստատ ճիշտ էին: Ի՞նչ եմ ուզում ասել, գյուղացի-գյուղապետարան-մարզպետարան-պետություն հարաբերություններ կան: Եթե պրոբլեմ կա էդ հարաբերություններում, ապա պետք է «ռազբիրատ» լինել, եթե մեկը պարտավոր է էդ գյուղացիների ճամփեն սարքել, բայց նազ ու սազ է անում, ապա գյուղացին իր պարտավորություններից կարող է հրաժարվել: «Ակն ընդ ական, ատամ ընդ ատաման» մինչև օրս մարդու կողմից հնարած ամենաճիշտ ու ամենաարդյունավետ մեխանիզմն է:

----------


## davidus

> Դավիդուս եղբայր, իսկ ավելի կոնկրե՞տ...
> 
> Բայց Էն առաջին մասով տղերքը հաստատ ճիշտ էին: Ի՞նչ եմ ուզում ասել, գյուղացի-գյուղապետարան-մարզպետարան-պետություն հարաբերություններ կան: Եթե պրոբլեմ կա էդ հարաբերություններում, ապա պետք է «ռազբիրատ» լինել, եթե մեկը *պարտավոր է* էդ գյուղացիների ճամփեն սարքել, *բայց նազ ու սազ է անում*, ապա գյուղացին իր պարտավորություններից կարող է հրաժարվել: «Ակն ընդ ական, ատամ ընդ ատաման» մինչև օրս մարդու կողմից հնարած ամենաճիշտ ու ամենաարդյունավետ մեխանիզմն է:


Էս արդեն քանի գրառում ա, վերևիններին փոխելու մասին եմ ասում, բայց ամենավատը էն ա, որ չգիտեմ, թե ով պիտի դրանց փոխարինի, ում համար փողոց դուրս գամ, ով ինձ երաշխիք կտա, ու ես կհավատամ էդ երաշխիք տվողին... չնայած, ասեմ քեզ, արդեն կրիտիկական պահ ա, ու հայերը էդ պահերին հերոս ծնելու սովորություն ունեն... տեսնենք էս մի տարվա մեջ երբ ա ծնվելու...  :Jpit: 

Ապեր, եթե հնարավորություն ունի ու պիտի սարքի, ու չի սարքում, էդ դեպքում ոչ թե պիտի «ռազբիրատ» անեն, այլ լապատկով գլուխը ջարդեն, առանց չափազանցնելու: Բայց եթե հանկարծ էդ ասածդ փոխհարաբերություններում մի թեթև խաղի տեղ եղավ, սաղ սկսելու են "կռուտւտ" անել, ու քցել մեկը մյուսի վրա: Վիշապ ջան, էսօր ՀՀ սահմանադրական հիմքն ա "կռուտիտի" վրա, ինչ «ռազբիրատ», ինչ բան...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս արդեն քանի գրառում ա, վերևիններին փոխելու մասին եմ ասում, բայց ամենավատը էն ա, որ չգիտեմ, թե ով պիտի դրանց փոխարինի, ում համար փողոց դուրս գամ, ով ինձ երաշխիք կտա, ու ես կհավատամ էդ երաշխիք տվողին... չնայած, ասեմ քեզ, արդեն կրիտիկական պահ ա, ու հայերը էդ պահերին հերոս ծնելու սովորություն ունեն... տեսնենք էս մի տարվա մեջ երբ ա ծնվելու... 
> 
> Ապեր, եթե հնարավորություն ունի ու պիտի սարքի, ու չի սարքում, էդ դեպքում ոչ թե պիտի «ռազբիրատ» անեն, այլ լապատկով գլուխը ջարդեն, առանց չափազանցնելու: Բայց եթե հանկարծ էդ ասածդ փոխհարաբերություններում մի թեթև խաղի տեղ եղավ, սաղ սկսելու են "կռուտւտ" անել, ու քցել մեկը մյուսի վրա: Վիշապ ջան, էսօր ՀՀ սահմանադրական հիմքն ա "կռուտիտի" վրա, ինչ «ռազբիրատ», ինչ բան...


Փոխելու տեխնիկական կողմն էլ դեռ պետք է հաշվի առնել: Քանի փոխարինողը չկա ու փոխելու մեխանիզմն էլ հայտնի չի, ապա բարի ցանկություններից ավել բան չենք կարող անել: Բայց բոյկոտելու մեխանիզմին ես հավատում եմ ու վստահ եմ որ դա կոնկրետ, գործուն ու արդարացված ձև է:

Հ.Գ. Մի քիչ էլ Թևանյան :Wink:  Ինչպե՞ս թույլ չտալ ձախողված իշխանության վերարտադրությունը - 2

----------


## davidus

> Փոխելու տեխնիկական կողմն էլ դեռ պետք է հաշվի առնել: Քանի փոխարինողը չկա ու փոխելու մեխանիզմն էլ հայտնի չի, ապա բարի ցանկություններից ավել բան չենք կարող անել: Բայց բոյկոտելու մեխանիզմին ես հավատում եմ ու վստահ եմ որ դա կոնկրետ, գործուն ու արդարացված ձև է:


Ամեն տեղ չէ, որ բոյկոտը կանցնի... որ գործուն մեխանիզմ չլիներ, իտալացիները էէէն գլխից թաթերը չէին գցի արհմիությունների վրա:

Բայց դե պետական ապարատի դեմ.... չգիտեմ, չեմ պատկերացնում...

----------


## Բիձա

> Դավիդուս եղբայր, իսկ ավելի կոնկրե՞տ...
> Մի դեպք հիշեցի, պատմեմ. Ուրեմն ճանապարհային ոստիկանությունը ինձ կանգնեցնում է արագությունը գերազանցելու համար, ես էլ պատճառաբանում եմ, թե ճանապարհը ամբողջովին փոսեր են, ես ստիպված արագ եմ քշում դրանց վրայով թռնելու համար (իրականում այդպես էլ կար, բայց ես փոսերը անցնելուց հետո էլ մի քիչ իներցիայով արագ էի քշել): Ոստիկանները նորմալ տղերք էին, մի քիչ խոսեցինք դեսից-դենից, ես ջղայնացած, թե բա պետությունը նախ թող վարորդների համար անվտանգ ու հարմար ճանապարհներ սարքի, նոր կարգ ու կանոն պահանջի, բլա բլա բլա... Ոստիկաններից ավագը ասեց՝ «ձևը ասե՞մ: Որտե՞ղ ես մեքենայիդ գույքահարկ, ֆլան ֆստանը վճարում», ասեցի խոսքի այսինչ տեղը: Ասեց՝ «դե ճանապարհի հարկ ես չէ՞ տալիս, այ էս տարի որ տեխասմոտրի ժամանակը գա ու գնաս հարկերը մուծելու, ապա էդ մի հարկի համար կասես որ դու իրենց վճարելու չունես»: Քեֆս բերեցին: Դե հետո էլ նայեցին հասցես ու՝ «էս դու Վովայենց թաղից ե՞ս» (Գասպարյան Վովային նկատի ունեին), ասի՝ հա: Ասին լավ որ Վովայենց թաղեցի ես, քեզ ռեմեն կգրենք ... Դա էլ լիրիկական կողմը: Բայց Էն առաջին մասով տղերքը հաստատ ճիշտ էին: Ի՞նչ եմ ուզում ասել, գյուղացի-գյուղապետարան-մարզպետարան-պետություն հարաբերություններ կան: Եթե պրոբլեմ կա էդ հարաբերություններում, ապա պետք է «ռազբիրատ» լինել, եթե մեկը պարտավոր է էդ գյուղացիների ճամփեն սարքել, բայց նազ ու սազ է անում, ապա գյուղացին իր պարտավորություններից կարող է հրաժարվել: «Ակն ընդ ական, ատամ ընդ ատաման» մինչև օրս մարդու կողմից հնարած ամենաճիշտ ու ամենաարդյունավետ մեխանիզմն է:


Ոնց հասկացա, ռեմենը  գցել էիր, բայց Վովայի խաթեր արագության իրական գերազանցումը սարքին ռեմեն: Այսինքն դու ինքդ, Վիշապդ,  օրենքի տառի պաշտպանը, մի քանի լումայի  տարբերության համար գնացիր բազառի՝ զիջելով  քո սկզբունքներին՞: :Sad:  :LOL:  :Hands Up: 

Հլա էդ մի կողմ, նաև ուզում ես  մեզ հավատացնես, որ առանց մի հարկատեսակ մուծելու նորից կթռչկոտես քաղաքի փողոցների լյուկերի վրով՞ : Ախպեր ջան, էդ կարգի հեքիաթները գիշերները, շատ փոքր  երեխեքին որոշ մայրեր կարան պատմեն, դու ըստեղ էդ թարդի:

----------

davidus (19.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ոնց հասկացա, ռեմենը  գցել էիր, բայց Վովայի խաթեր արագության իրական գերազանցումը սարքին ռեմեն: Այսինքն դու ինքդ, Վիշապդ,  օրենքի տառի պաշտպանը, մի քանի լումայի  տարբերության համար գնացիր բազառի՝ զիջելով  քո սկզբունքներին՞:


Մի քանի լումա չէ, հինգ հազար դրամով եմ ծախվել: :Tongue:  Բիձ իմ սկզբունքներով կարևոր է քիչ տալը, շատ օգտվելը: Եթե համակարգը այնպես լինի, որ սույն սկզբունքը պաշտպանվի հավասարապես բոլորի համար, բոլորը կօգտվեն: 




> Հլա էդ մի կողմ, նաև ուզում ես  մեզ հավատացնես, որ առանց մի հարկատեսակ մուծելու նորից կթռչկոտես քաղաքի փողոցների լյուկերի վրով՞ : Ախպեր ջան, էդ կարգի հեքիաթները գիշերները, շատ փոքր  երեխեքին որոշ մայրեր կարան պատմեն, դու ըստեղ էդ թարդի:


Մարդիկ տարիներով «տեխօսմոտր» չանցած ու հարկերը չվճարած էլ են թռչկոտում լյուկերի վրայով: Բայց քանի որ մեր չեղած պետությունը մինչ իմ «տեխօսմոտր»-ի գնալը վերանորոգեց խնդրահարույց Թբիլիսյան խճուղին, ես հարկը համենայն դեպս վճարեցի: Ուստի էստեղ գլուխ գովելու տեղ չունեմ:

----------

Բիձա (18.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Մ*ի քանի լումա չէ, հինգ հազար դրամով եմ ծախվել:* Բիձ իմ սկզբունքներով կարևոր է քիչ տալը, շատ օգտվելը: Եթե համակարգը այնպես լինի, որ սույն սկզբունքը պաշտպանվի հավասարապես բոլորի համար, բոլորը կօգտվեն: 
> 
> 
> Մարդիկ տարիներով «տեխօսմոտր» չանցած ու հարկերը չվճարած էլ են թռչկոտում լյուկերի վրայով: Բայց քանի որ մեր չեղած պետությունը մինչ իմ «տեխօսմոտր»-ի գնալը վերանորոգեց խնդրահարույց Թբիլիսյան խճուղին, ես հարկը համենայն դեպս վճարեցի: Ուստի էստեղ գլուխ գովելու տեղ չունեմ:


 Ինչ կապ ունի լումայով, թե դրամով ես ծախվել, նաղդ ծախվել ես:  :LOL: 
Օրենքի ուժն  էլ կապ չունի օրենքին ենթարկվողների  քանակի հետ: Հիմա դու որտեղից գիտես, թե ոչ բոլորն են  ենթարկվում օրենքին: Մեկը ես,  վաաբշե  ճանապարհային օրենք չեմ խախտում, որովհետև էդ դրվածքին եմ վարժվել: Գալիս եմ էդտեղ, անապայման որևէ պատրվակով կանգնեցնում են: Իսկ Շիրվանզադեի ասած էն անասուն  հաստավզերին ոչ միայն չեն կանգնեցնում, այլ փախնում են դրանցից: 
Հիմա օրենքի անունով  հարիֆներից ու այն չխախտածներից փող կթելը  ինչ կապ ունի օրենք ասածի հետ՞: :LOL:  
Նայի, Վովան հիմա վաաբշե ոչ մի օրենքի ենթարկվող չէ: Հաստատ ուր, ոնց, ինչով ու ում վրով ուզես քշում է:   Էդ քիչ էր, քեզ էլ որպես իրա թաղի բնակիչ՝ սկիդկա են արել:  :Shok: 
 Աբսուրդ ա, ախպերս, հավատա:  :Sad: 
Բա պատկերացնում ես, որ ասեիր ղարաբաղցի ես, կարող ա իրենք քեզ  փող տային:  :LOL: 
Մյուս անգամ հլա փորցի: :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

Բիձ, նոր-նոր ենք դեռ ոտքի կանգնում, աբսուրդներ 50 տարի առաջ ԱՄՆ-ում էլ եղած կլինեին:  Մեր ճանապարհային ոստիկանությունն էլ զատիկի բզեզների պես են, մեկ սաղ քաղաքը կալմեջ են անում ու աջ ու ձախ կանգնեցնում են, մեկ էլ շաբաթներով չկան, ու չորս բոլորը հաբրգած վարորդներ: Բայց ամեն դեպքում անտեղի կանգնեցնելու դեպքերը ահագին սակավացել են, չգիտեմ, քեզ ինչու են կանգնեցնում, երևի միամիտ ախպարի դեմք ունես :Jpit:  Ինձ վերջին անգամ որպես հետիոտն են տուգանել, «Սայաթ-Նովա» փողոցի վրա ավտոյից իջա, ու որոշեցի գայիշնիկի դեմով էշ էշ արագ փողոցն անցնել խանութ մտնել :Jpit:  Ուրեմն մենակ տեսնեիր, ես դրանց հետ քյալլա եմ տալիս, սրանք ակտ են գրում, իսկ կողքերովս էդ նույն ժամանակ երևի մի տասնհինգ հետիոտն էլի նույն տեղով փողոցն են անցնում :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (19.09.2010), Բիձա (19.09.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Մի հատ ճշտում անեմ, չխառնվելով ձեր խոսակցությանը  :Jpit:  Մարդես, կարողա օգտակար լինի:


> Բռատ մի ջղայնացի, տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմիններն էլ են համարվում պետական հաստատություններ։ Պետական կառավարումը վարչական միավորներում իրականացվում է տեղական ինքնակառավարման միջոցով։  ՀՀ Սահմանադրության երկրորդ հոդվածն էլ քեզ վկա՝
> 
> 
> Եթե «պետական» բառն է քեզ ջղայնացնում, ապա փոխարինենք տեղականով։ Ինձ համար դրանք երկուսն էլ պետական են, որովհետև կապ ունեն պետական կառավարման հետ։


Տեղական ինքնակառավարումը օրենքով պետական կառավարման հետ կապ չունի: Համայնքը իրավաբանական անձա, որի անդամ են տվյալ համայնքի բնակիչները: Համայնքը ունի սեփական բյուջե, լուծում է տեղական մակարադակի հարցերը ինքնուրույն ու կրում պատասխանատվություն դրանց համար: Կոպիտ ասած համայնքը "մեր գյուղ" ՍՊԸ-նա: Պետության մինի տարբերակ, որը լուծումա մանր-մունր հարցեր` բակերի բարետեսություն, կանաչապատում, զիբիլի հավաքման կազմակերպում և այլն, ինչը կատարվումա տեղական տուրքերի հաշվին, որոնք գնում են համայնքի բյուջե: 
ՀՀ Տեղական ինքնակառավարման մասին օրենքի համաձայն`



> Հոդված 70. Տեղական ինքնակառավարումը և պետական կառավարումը
>  Տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինները պետական կառավարման մարմինների մասը չեն: Տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների լիազորությունների իրականացումը պետական մարմինների և պաշտոնատար անձանց կողմից արգելվում է, եթե այլ բան նախատեսված չէ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրությամբ և սույն օրենքով:


Բյաց դե ֆակտո քիչ բանով տարբերվում պետական կառավարումից:

----------

Բիձա (19.09.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ......................
> 
> Մեզ պետք է ինչ-որ գաղափար, որի շուրջ կհամախմբվենք: Պայմանականորեն դա կարող ենք համարել մեր անկախությունը կամ ավելի շատ տարածված, բայց դեռ չկիրառվող՝ «մեկ ազգ, մեկ մշակույթ»-ը, որին ես կավելացնեի՝ «մեկ հայրենիք»-ը: Միայն գաղափարի ներքո համախմբված համայնքն է անպարտելի:
> 
> _հ.գ. շարունակելի_


Աստղո ջան, էս "մի գաղափարի" ու «մեկ ազգ, մեկ մշակույթ»-ի հետ ես էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ… մեկ գաղափարը ո՞րն է, եթե նպատակ ինկատի ունես ապա խնդիր չկա, բայց մի գաղափարն անընդունելի է… մարդը, այդ թվում նաև հայ մարդը պետք է ազատ լինի իր գաղափարի ընտրության մեջ և այն կիրառելու իր հայրենիքում, այն է Հայաստանում և դրանից լավ ոչինչ չի կարող մարդուն կապել իր հողին… մենք պետք է կրողանանք ապահովել մեր ժողովրդի ազատությունն ու ինքնադրսևորման հնարավորությունն իր հողի վրա, սրանից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ մարդուն պետք չի և չի կարող իրեն կապել իր հողին… Հայրենիքը սրա համար է պետք…

Գալով մշակույթին, դժվար է պատկերացնել թե ինչ է նշանակում մեկ մշակույթը… Լոռվա հայը, Զանգեզուրի հայից տարբեր է և բնականաբար տարբեր են նրանց տարազները, տնաշինությունը, արհեստները … սակայն տարբերությունը դա ոչ թե տարանջատիչ է այլ հարստության նշան է… ինչքան բազմազան այնքան հարուստ և այս բազմազանությունը պետք է հաղորդակցվեն միմյանց հետ… բոլոր մեծ մշակույթները բազմազան են և դա հարստության նշան է…

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղո ջան, Ջավախքցին այն էլ Ռուսաստանում աշխատող բավականին հեռու է Հայաստանի շահերից: Իսկ Ջավախքի բնակիչը առհասարակ Վրաստանի քաղաքացի է, ու պարտավոր է Վրաստանի շահերը պաշտպանել: Եթե շատ են ուզում հայաստանցի կոչվել, ապա թող ինքնորոշվեն Վրաստանից ու մտնեն Հայաստանի կազմ: Այնպես որ «բայց ես Ջավախքից եմ»-ի «բայց»-ը էդքան էլ ջղայնացնող «բայց» չի:


ԱՄՆ-ի հայն էլ միգուցե ԱՄՆ-ի քաղաքացի է, բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Կա սփյուռք հասկացությունը, որի մեջ կենտրոնացնում ենք մեր հայրենակիցներին, որոնք չեն ապրում մեզ հետ ՀՀ-ում: Հիմա ի՞նչ, իրենք հա՞յ չեն, «մերո՞նք» չեն: Մահմեդականները մինչև վերջերս իրար չէին հարցնում՝ ինչ ազգի ներկայացուցիչ ես, այլ՝ մահմեդակա՞ն ես: Իրենք բոլորն էլ մահմեդական մեծ ումմայի անդամներ են, եղբայրներ, կապ չունի ազգությունը: Իսկ մե՞նք, մենք մեր շրջանում մեզ մերոնցական չենք համարում: Մի՞թե աբսուրդ չէ ու պառակտվածության ամենամեծ ապացույցը: Չկա ազգ: Կան իրենց ազգեր հռչակած ընտանիքներ:



> Բա որ կարդացել էիր,  ու ոնց ասում ես՝ գյոզալ թեմա-յա, բա ընչի մի հատ "մեռսի" չես ասե՞:  Ընչի քո էն մյուս թեմաների ընկերներին չես ասե, ժողովուրդ, ըսենց հարց կա, արեք տենանք որս ինչ կարա անի՞:


Համակարգը չէր թողնում՝ վարկանիշ տայի, դու ասում ես՝ «մեռսի»  :Tongue:  Համակարգն էլ ա քո դեմ  :LOL: 
Ես դասերովս էլի խառն եմ, մենակ սպորտն եմ հասցնում կարդալ: Իսկ մյուս թեմաների ընկերներս նկատած կլինեն թեման, բայց եթե չեն մասնակցում քննարկումներին, ուրեմն կամ գաղափար չունեն թեմայից կամ էլ դեռ սպասում են դեպքերի զարգացմանը: Բիձա ջան, բռնվի, պառավը թեմայումդ վրան ա խփելու  :LOL: 



> Հենա Վիշապը մեջտեղ ա ընգե  "օրենքով", "պետությունով" հավեսին  քանդում ա թեման,  դե բա տեր կանգնեք:   
> Ասում ես "քանի հող ունենք"՞ : Տո հազար հատ զուգարանաչափ հող ունենք, հազար հատ թուրքաեզդիախառն բարբառ, հազար հատ աբարանցի, լոռեցի, շամշադինցի, սասունցի, վանեցի, մշեցի, տո  մայմջուղցի էլ ունենք: Հենց էդ բազմազանությունը ի նկատի ունենալով մտածել եմ, որ մի գուցե էդ իրենց "միացյալ աբարանցի" համարողները մի գուցե աբարանը խելքի բերեն, մյուսները իրանց երգրները ու հետո էլ ներհայկական մրցանակաբաշխություն լինի լավագույն երգրի համար ու մի գուցե մրցակցեն իրար հետ էլ, այլ ոչ թե մենակ դրսերում ու ներսերում ֆուտբոլ կրվեն: *Հայաստանն էլ կհռչակենք "հայաստանի գեղերի ֆեդերատիվ միություն"-ՀԳՖՄ:* 
> Բա եթե մեթոդապես հարցը չլուծենք, էդ անտեր ու անգլուխ բազմազանության մեջից ոնց ենք հայը վեր հանելու, գավառը հետին պլան մղելու, իսկ  քեռու կնկա հորոխպոր տղու սրիկայություններն էլ  պատժելու՞:


 :Hands Up: 
Ես կողմ չեմ առանձին շրջանների միջև մրցակցությանը, իրենք պետք է լրացնեն իրար: Ասենք՝ Գյումրին լինի արդյունաբերական կենտրոնը, Դիլիջանը՝ ֆինանսական, Երևանը սահմանափակվի մայրաքաղաքի ստատուսով, թե չէ էս ի՞նչ ա. Հայաստանը դարձել է Երևան: Անգամ զինվորականներին չեն թողնում մի զորամասում երկար ժամանակ ծառայեն, որ հանկարծ հեղինակությունը այն աստիճան չբարձրանա, որ զորամասի տերն ու տիրականը դառնա ու սպառնա զինված ուժերի միասնությանը: Որովհետև շատ հանգիստ կարող է վերցնել այդ մարզը, շրջանը ու առանձնանալ հանրապետությունից: Սա տեսական օրինակ եմ բերում, էլի: Նույնն էլ մեր մարզերը. պետք է այնպես բաշխենք ամեն ինչ, որ մեկը մյուսից կախված լինի: Հաջորդ մեր խնդիրները թվարկելիս ավելի մանրամասն կանդրադառնամ այս հարցին:



> Աստղ ջան, մենք նախ և առաջ ըստեղացի-ընդեղացի ենք հենց այս պատճառով- քթից էն կողմ չտեսնելու, չհասկանալու, մեր տհասության պատճառով:  Քո միավորվելու, ինքնագիտակցելու կոչը այդպես էլ կոչ կմնա, քանի որ այն հակասում է հայ ասածի բնույթին  իսկ:
> Իմ ասածն էն էր, որ մուղամով, խաթրով, միացյալ գործի շնորհիվ գոյացած մթնոլորտի շնորհիվ կամաց-կամաց՝ ինչպես ծանր հիվանդը, մանրից խելքի գանք: Ոչ մի մեծ դոզայով բան մեզանում չի աշխատելու: հակառակը-կվնասի: Հլա չհաշված, որ իսկույն կհայտնվի մեկը, թաթը կդնի վրան, մռութը կկոխի մեջը, կհոտոտի, կտենա հաշիվ չկա մեջը, կմխտռի, կայլանդակի ու ավիրած դուրս կգա  մի այլ բան ավիրելու:
> Այ կտեսնես, էս իմ ամբողջ գրածից մուննաթը կիզվելու է այն բանին, թե -բա դու խի մեզ անհասկացող ու տհաս ասիր -բիձա՞:


Համաձայն եմ. մի տարի առաջ, երբ ես գավառային նացիոնալիզմի մասին էի խոսում, շատերը հենց ակումբում չէին հասկանում, թե ինչ եմ ասում, անիմաստ վեճեր էին ծագում: Իսկ հիմա՝ մեկ տարի անց, ոչ միայն կռիվ չբարձրացավ, այլև ինձ հետ համամիտ եք գոնե դուք: Հասարակությունը շատ բաներ լսելու պատրաստ չի, բայց գոնե մենք կամաց-կամաց պատրաստենք: Մեր շրջապատը որ ամեն մեկս դաստիարակենք, էլի ձեռքբերում է:



> Աստղո ջան, էս "մի գաղափարի" ու «մեկ ազգ, մեկ մշակույթ»-ի հետ ես էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ… մեկ գաղափարը ո՞րն է, եթե նպատակ ինկատի ունես ապա խնդիր չկա, բայց մի գաղափարն անընդունելի է… մարդը, այդ թվում նաև հայ մարդը պետք է ազատ լինի իր գաղափարի ընտրության մեջ և այն կիրառելու իր հայրենիքում, այն է Հայաստանում և դրանից լավ ոչինչ չի կարող մարդուն կապել իր հողին… մենք պետք է կրողանանք ապահովել մեր ժողովրդի ազատությունն ու ինքնադրսևորման հնարավորությունն իր հողի վրա, սրանից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ մարդուն պետք չի և չի կարող իրեն կապել իր հողին… Հայրենիքը սրա համար է պետք…
> 
> Գալով մշակույթին, դժվար է պատկերացնել թե ինչ է նշանակում մեկ մշակույթը… Լոռվա հայը, Զանգեզուրի հայից տարբեր է և բնականաբար տարբեր են նրանց տարազները, տնաշինությունը, արհեստները … սակայն տարբերությունը դա ոչ թե տարանջատիչ է այլ հարստության նշան է… ինչքան բազմազան այնքան հարուստ և այս բազմազանությունը պետք է հաղորդակցվեն միմյանց հետ… բոլոր մեծ մշակույթները բազմազան են և դա հարստության նշան է…


Մեֆ ջան, մի գաղափար ասվածը չի ենթադրում, որ այլ գաղափարներ չեն լինելու: Չեմ ասում՝ զոմբիացած հասարակություն լինի, որ ասենք Խորհրդային շրջանի օրինակով ժեշտ ու տրամվայ միայն գովերգի: Ոչ: Ասածս մեր ազգը համախմբող ինչ-որ լոզունգի է վերաբերում, ինչ-որ գաղափարի: Օրինակ բերեմ, որ ավելի պարզ լինի իմ տեսակետը: Մահմեդականները ամեն տարի պարտադիր հավաքվում են Մեքքայում: Դա իրենց միասնության խորհրդանիշն է: Իսկ մենք քանի՞ անգամ ենք հավաքվում Էջմիածնում, քանի՞ տարին մեկ: Կամ Արագածի շուրջ շուրջպարը... ես հասկացա, որ մեր ազգը կարող է միավորվել: Անձամբ ներկա չեմ գտնվել, բայց այն ոգևորությունը որ տիրում էր երկրում, դա միայն տեսնել էր պետք: Ով գալիս էր երեկոյան, միայն դրական լիցքերով, միայն ուրախ դեմքերով: Պատմում էին, որ ծանոթ-անծանոթ հասկացություն չի եղել, անգամ մեքենայից մեքենա իրար հյուրասիրել են, իսկ երաժշտությունը դադարելուց հետո մի ահագին ժամանակ էլ առանց երաժշտության են պարել: Ասածս ի՞նչ ա. հասարակ բան է այդ շուրջպարը, բայց տեսեք, թե ինչ էներգիա է ապահովել մեր ազգի համար, մեր միասնության համար: Իսկ ինչու՞ շարունակական չդարձավ: Անպայման պիտի Գինեսի գրքում գրվեր, որ նոր հաղթանակած ավանդու՞յթ ձեռք բերեինք: Լավ էէէ... հազիվ կարմիր խնձորի ավանդույթը սահմանադրության մեջ մտցնենք:
Ինչի՞ Առաջ Հայաստանը չդարձավ միավորող, որովհետև լոզունգի կրողը ինքը Հայաստանը առաջ չի տանում, մենք էլ վստահ չենք, որ ինքը ունակ է դրան: Դա չհամախմբեց գոնե մեր երկրի ներսի հայերին, ինչ մնաց թե սփյուռքն էլ մեզ հետ համախմբվեր: Հիմա առաջ է քաշվել՝ Արի տուն, չգիտեմ ինչ լոզունգներ: Սկսել են ինչ-որ սաղմանային գործընթացներ, որ սփյուռքը բերեն տուն, բայց դա էլի ամբողջ ազգին չի վերաբերում. ախր մենք էլ տանն ենք:

Բա իմ ասածն էլ էդ բազմազանությանն է վերաբերում. դա իրականում հարստություն չի, Մեֆ ջան: Հարստություն կլիներ, եթե ամբողջ ազգը վերցներ բոլորը, բայց դրանք վերցնում են առանձին գյուղեր, տներ: Ես առաջարկում եմ պահպանել այդ ամենը՝ տարածելով ամբողջ ժողովրդի մեջ, որ հանկարծ մեկը ինձ չասի՝ Սասունի հայն է իսկական հայը, տեսե՞լ ես մեր պարն ու երգը...  :Bad: 

հ.գ. Հաջորդը Տիգ-ի գրառմանը կպատասխանեմ՝ պատմության ու կրթության հարցով:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:42 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:35 ----------

Մոռացա ասեմ, որ ԵՄ-ի կարգախոսն է՝ unity in diversity: Բայց դա առանձին պետությունների միություն է, բնականաբար, պետք է տարբեր լինեն, իսկ մեր ազգի ներսում ամոթ էլ ա այսպիսի լոզունգով շարժվենք: Մի ազգ ենք  :Wink:

----------

davidus (20.09.2010), Tig (19.09.2010), Բիձա (19.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Աստղո ջան, էս "մի գաղափարի" ու «մեկ ազգ, մեկ մշակույթ»-ի հետ ես էնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ… մեկ գաղափարը ո՞րն է, եթե նպատակ ինկատի ունես ապա խնդիր չկա, բայց մի գաղափարն անընդունելի է… մարդը, այդ թվում նաև հայ մարդը պետք է ազատ լինի իր գաղափարի ընտրության մեջ և այն կիրառելու իր հայրենիքում, այն է Հայաստանում և դրանից լավ ոչինչ չի կարող մարդուն կապել իր հողին… մենք պետք է կրողանանք ապահովել մեր ժողովրդի ազատությունն ու ինքնադրսևորման հնարավորությունն իր հողի վրա, սրանից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ մարդուն պետք չի և չի կարող իրեն կապել իր հողին… Հայրենիքը սրա համար է պետք…
> 
> Գալով մշակույթին, դժվար է պատկերացնել թե ինչ է նշանակում մեկ մշակույթը… Լոռվա հայը, Զանգեզուրի հայից տարբեր է և բնականաբար տարբեր են նրանց տարազները, տնաշինությունը, արհեստները … սակայն տարբերությունը դա ոչ թե տարանջատիչ է այլ հարստության նշան է… ինչքան բազմազան այնքան հարուստ և այս բազմազանությունը պետք է հաղորդակցվեն միմյանց հետ… բոլոր մեծ մշակույթները բազմազան են և դա հարստության նշան է…



Mef, տարբեր թեմաներում քո տեսակետները արդեն շատ դժվար եմ ընկալում: Ոնց հասկանում եմ տրամագծորեն հակառակ ենք նայում ու տեսնում աշխարհը:
 Քո պատկերացումներով Հայաստանը որպես նոր անկախացած պետական միավոր  գտնվում ա ժամանակակից աշխարհի տոչնի կենտրոնում ու մեզ համար իբր ինքնաբերաբար կիրառելի են համամարդկային, ՄԱԿ-ի, ժողովրդավարության ու մնացած սաղ միջազգային լավ ու մարդասիրական օրենքները: Քո պատկերացումներով մեր հարևանության մեջ չկա մեզ դեռ շատ մեծ ախորժակով ուտել ցանկացող թուրք ու ադրբեջանցի, չկա մեր հաշվին մուղամներ ջոկող վրացի ու պարսիկ: Իսկ ներսում էլ չկա քեզ հայտնի ԲՏ-եքի բազմությունը, թալանն ու արտագաղթը: 
Քո աչքին չկա, բայց չորս կողմից պռոբլեմների մեջ ենք սկած:
Տարբեր կարևորագույն հարցերով քեզ հետաքրքիր բաներ են  թվում: Օրինակ 
ղարաբաղի մասով  քեզ թվում ա, որ ղարաբաղ տալով ու  քամակ մտնելով թուրքի ու ադրբեջանցու հետ  կարաս ախպերանաս ու բարգավաճ ապրես:  :Ok: 
Քեզ թվում ա, որ ժողովրդավարությունն ու գոնոցիդը տարբեր դարերի արժեքներ ու գործողություններ են:  :LOL: 
Քեզ թվում ա, որ 70 միլիոնոնոց արդեն ամերիկյան մասս մեդիան գրավող թուրքիան ու դոդլֆիկի հայաստանը հավասար պարտնյորներ են:  :LOL: 
Ներսի մոմենտով էլ քեզ թվում ա, որ դոդլֆիկին մի հատ ալտերնատիվ ճամփա տալով ապրանք կեժանացնես:  :Ok: 
Քեզ թվում ա, որ էսօր կարաս աբարանցուն ու լենինականցուն իրար ձեռ-ձեռի տաս ու ղրկես մանկապարտեզ:  :LOL: 
 Քեզ թվում ա, որ 99 թվից հայաստան չեղած լինելով դու  լավ էլ  տեսնում ու հասկանում ես հայաստանի վիճակը:  :LOL:  
Բայց ըտենց չի չէ՞: :Sad: 
 Մեֆ ախպեր,   մենք սաղս էլ ստույգ հաշվարկի հնարավորություն չունենք ու սաղիս էլ, ամեն ինչն  էլ, *զուտ թվում ա*:  :Ok: 
Բայց ասեմ ախպեր, քեզ շատ-շատ բան ուրիշ ձևի յա թվում:  :LOL: 
Ինձ էլ ա ամեն ինչ թվում: Բայց ես գոնե ինչ որ ապացույցներ ունեմ չհավատալու թուրքերին : Օրինակ նաղդ իմ կոտորված ցեղի համար մի բառ ներողություն անգամ լսած չկամ թուրքից: ԵՎ   հակառակը՝ young turk-ի գյադեն  արդեն MSNBC-ի գլխավոր հոստն ա, մզկիթ ա սարքել տալիս ու վաղն էլ կտենաս ոնց ա հայերին կզցնելու:  :Angry2: 
Եթե հայաստանի լավն ես ուզում, ասում ես կրթությանդ մի մասն էլ դրսում ես ստացել, էստեղ էլ ամեն փոստին ձեռի հետ մի անգլերեն ղայդին իդիոմ ես մեջտեղ գցում, -ասել կուզի, շատ լավ լեզուն գիտես: Դե  պայքարի, որ  young turk անունը ասոցացվի մենակ մեր գենոցիդի հետ, այլ ոչ թե աշխարհով մեկ զրնգա որպես մեծ, նոր քաղաքական ուժ ու ջնջի, սրբի տանի գենոցիդն էլ, մեր թափած արյունն էլ:  
Ախպեր, էս կոնկրետ քո կրթությանն ու գիտելիքներին հասու գործ ա, դե արա: 
Ես իմ բիձա տարիքում  սովորած նեուկլյուժի լեզվով  նամակներ եմ գրում աջ ու ձախ: Դե դու քո մաքուր անգլերենով մի բան արա, մի գուցե մի բան ստացվի: Դու անձամբ ռիսկ չես անում, քո շրջապատի արվեստագետնորին հավաքի ու իրանց  քսի տուր  էս միջազգային ԲՏ-ու դեմ: Մի գուցե ըտենց ստացվի՞: 
Բայց չէ ախպեր, մեր արածն էն ա որ Համբարյանը ամեն մի հայի ազգանունով ամիսը մեկ նամակ ղրկի, -թե փող տվեք գենոցիդը լոբբի անենք:
Ախպեր գաճաճ ենք, թե հայաստանում, թե աշխարհով մեկ գաճաճ ենք, մենակ դատարկ ու հավայի խոսացող, իրար նկատմամբ քյառ ու քյոռ: :Angry2:

----------

One_Way_Ticket (19.09.2010), Tig (19.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Համայնքը ունի սեփական բյուջե, լուծում է տեղական մակարադակի հարցերը ինքնուրույն ու կրում պատասխանատվություն դրանց համար: Կոպիտ ասած համայնքը "մեր գյուղ" ՍՊԸ-նա: Պետության մինի տարբերակ, որը լուծումա *մանր-մունր* հարցեր....


REAL_ist ջան, հլը տեղականի օրենքը բացի ու համայնքի ղեկավարի լիազորությունները կարդա՝ թե պարտադիրը, թե պատվիրակվածը (կամավորը հլը մի կողմ), տեսնեմ դրանցից քանիսն ա մանր-մունր:

Մեջբերածդ հոդվածը նախորդ էջում արդեն գրել էի. չգիտեմ, ինչքան մոտիկից ես առնչվում տեղականի ոլորտին, որ դե ֆակտո պետական կառավարմանը տենց նմանեցնում ես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mef, տարբեր թեմաներում քո տեսակետները արդեն շատ դժվար եմ ընկալում: Ոնց հասկանում եմ տրամագծորեն հակառակ ենք նայում ու տեսնում աշխարհը:
>  Քո պատկերացումներով Հայաստանը որպես նոր անկախացած պետական միավոր  գտնվում ա ժամանակակից աշխարհի տոչնի կենտրոնում ու մեզ համար իբր ինքնաբերաբար կիրառելի են համամարդկային, ՄԱԿ-ի, ժողովրդավարության ու մնացած սաղ միջազգային լավ ու մարդասիրական օրենքները: Քո պատկերացումներով մեր հարևանության մեջ չկա մեզ դեռ շատ մեծ ախորժակով ուտել ցանկացող թուրք ու ադրբեջանցի, չկա մեր հաշվին մուղամներ ջոկող վրացի ու պարսիկ: Իսկ ներսում էլ չկա քեզ հայտնի ԲՏ-եքի բազմությունը, թալանն ու արտագաղթը: 
> Քո աչքին չկա, բայց չորս կողմից պռոբլեմների մեջ ենք սկած:


Բիձ ապեր, էն որ մենք տրամագծորեն տարբեր բաներ ենք տեսնում ու կարծում, ես կարծում եմ դրա մեջ ողբերգական ոչինչ չկա… ընդհակառակը ողջունելի ա… իսկ որ ասում ես որ իմ գրածները դժվար ես ընկալում դա ցավալի է, բայց ես գիտեմ դա ինչից է… դա նրանից է որ դու առաջին տողը կարդում ես ին գրածի ու մնացածն արդեն եզրակացնում ես թե *ինչ կարող է գրած լինեմ*  ու քո եզրակացությունների հիման վրա կարծիք կազմում իմ դիրքորոշման մասին… մի քիչ ներքևում ես դրան կանդրադառնամ…

Բիձ ես պատրանք չունեմ որ համամարդկային արժեքները անմիջապես կիրառելի են , բայց դրա ձգտումը պետք է լինի անմիջապես… առանց դրա *մեր ուզած երկիրը* չենք կարող կառուցել… իմ կարծիքով մեր սահմաններից այն կողմ հարևաններ են վատ կամ լավ որոնց հետ մենք ստիպված/պարտավոր ենք հարաբերություններ հաստատել, որպեսզի կարողանանք ոչ միայն գոյատևել, այլև զարգանալ ու հզորանալ… սա ցանկացած երկրի զարգացման ու բարգավաճման գրավականն է ու ես այստեղ նորություն չեմ ասում… եթե  դու կարողանաս թուրքերին ատելուց ավելի շատ Հայաստանը սիրես, կհասկանաս ասածիս իմաստը… որ հայաստանի անվտանգությունն ու բարգավաճումն ավելի կարևոր է քան թուրքին կզցրած պահելը… 

եթե քեզ համար սահմանից այն կողմ միայն թշնամի է, ապա շատ դժվար է լինելու քեզ համար երկիր կառուցելը, ես կասեի անհնար… ժամանակն է որ մենք այս պառանոյայից ազատվենք (Բիձ սխալ չհասկանաս)… "ատելությունը թուրքի նկատմամբ, մեր արյունն է թունավորում" սա Հրանտ Դիքի խոսքերն են ու ես էդ հայի հետ համաձայն եմ… կարող ա ինքն էլ չի ջոկում ու թուրքերին լավ չի ճանաչում… հնարավոր է… քո ստանդարտներով…

Իսկ ներսի արատներին ես շատ լավ եմ ծանոթ դրա համար էլ այս ֆորումում բանավեճի եմ բռնվում… Վիշապ ախպերն ասում ա որ ես լավը չեմ տեսնում իսկ դու ասում ես _"Իսկ ներսում էլ չկա քեզ հայտնի ԲՏ-եքի բազմությունը, թալանն ու արտագաղթը: 
Քո աչքին չկա, բայց չորս կողմից պռոբլեմների մեջ ենք սկած:"_… սրանից ելնելով ես ինձ համարում եմ օբյեկտիվ ինֆորմացված… կարաս չհամաձայնվես…




> Տարբեր կարևորագույն հարցերով քեզ հետաքրքիր բաներ են  թվում: Օրինակ 
> ղարաբաղի մասով  քեզ թվում ա, որ ղարաբաղ տալով ու  քամակ մտնելով թուրքի ու ադրբեջանցու հետ  կարաս ախպերանաս ու բարգավաճ ապրես: 
> Քեզ թվում ա, որ ժողովրդավարությունն ու գոնոցիդը տարբեր դարերի արժեքներ ու գործողություններ են: 
> Քեզ թվում ա, որ 70 միլիոնոնոց արդեն ամերիկյան մասս մեդիան գրավող թուրքիան ու դոդլֆիկի հայաստանը հավասար պարտնյորներ են: 
> Ներսի մոմենտով էլ քեզ թվում ա, որ դոդլֆիկին մի հատ ալտերնատիվ ճամփա տալով ապրանք կեժանացնես: 
> Քեզ թվում ա, որ էսօր կարաս աբարանցուն ու լենինականցուն իրար ձեռ-ձեռի տաս ու ղրկես մանկապարտեզ: 
>  Քեզ թվում ա, որ 99 թվից հայաստան չեղած լինելով դու  լավ էլ  տեսնում ու հասկանում ես հայաստանի վիճակը:  
> Բայց ըտենց չի չէ՞:
>  Մեֆ ախպեր,   մենք սաղս էլ ստույգ հաշվարկի հնարավորություն չունենք ու սաղիս էլ, ամեն ինչն  էլ, *զուտ թվում ա*: 
> Բայց ասեմ ախպեր, քեզ շատ-շատ բան ուրիշ ձևի յա թվում:


Ապեր ես սրանց հատ հատ չեմ պատասխանելու, բայց ասե՞մ ինձ ինչ ա թվում, ինձ թվում ա որ դու իմ գրառումները չես կարդացել, կամ եթե կարդացել ես, ապա չես հասկացել (չնայած, պարզ հայերենով է գրված) և կամ էլ նենգափոխում ես (ճիշտը որ ասեմ, սրան չեմ հավատում)… եթե դժվար չի կարա՞ս մեջբերումներ անես այն գրառումները որոնք հաստատում են քո ասածները… սկսած ղարաբաղը հանձնելուց վերջացրած ապարանցի-լեննականցի ձեռք-ձեռքի տված դպրոց ղրկելով (չհասկացա ինչ էիր ուզում ասել)… 

Բիձ երբ որ դու սենց հաստատ տոնով ու բազմատեսակ սմայլիներով չեղած մտքեր ես ինձ վերագրում, ես քո փոխարեն անհարմար եմ զգում ապեր… ես գնահատում եմ քո սերը մեր հայրենիքի նկատմամբ ու նվիրվածությունը բանավեճին, բայց անճշտությունը սիրուն չի ու բանավեճի մթնոլորտը լրիվ փոխում ու դարձնում ա անձնական…




> Ինձ էլ ա ամեն ինչ թվում: Բայց ես գոնե ինչ որ ապացույցներ ունեմ չհավատալու թուրքերին : *Օրինակ նաղդ իմ կոտորված ցեղի համար մի բառ ներողություն անգամ լսած չկամ թուրքից:* ԵՎ   հակառակը՝ young turk-ի գյադեն  արդեն MSNBC-ի գլխավոր հոստն ա, մզկիթ ա սարքել տալիս ու վաղն էլ կտենաս ոնց ա հայերին կզցնելու: 
> Եթե հայաստանի լավն ես ուզում, ասում ես կրթությանդ մի մասն էլ դրսում ես ստացել, էստեղ էլ ամեն փոստին ձեռի հետ մի անգլերեն ղայդին իդիոմ ես մեջտեղ գցում, -ասել կուզի, շատ լավ լեզուն գիտես: Դե  պայքարի, որ  young turk անունը ասոցացվի մենակ մեր գենոցիդի հետ, այլ ոչ թե աշխարհով մեկ զրնգա որպես մեծ, նոր քաղաքական ուժ ու ջնջի, սրբի տանի գենոցիդն էլ, մեր թափած արյունն էլ:  
> *Ախպեր, էս կոնկրետ քո կրթությանն ու գիտելիքներին հասու գործ ա, դե արա: 
> Ես իմ բիձա տարիքում  սովորած նեուկլյուժի լեզվով  նամակներ եմ գրում աջ ու ձախ: Դե դու քո մաքուր անգլերենով մի բան արա, մի գուցե մի բան ստացվի: Դու անձամբ ռիսկ չես անում, քո շրջապատի արվեստագետնորին հավաքի ու իրանց  քսի տուր  էս միջազգային ԲՏ-ու դեմ: Մի գուցե ըտենց ստացվի՞:* 
> Բայց չէ ախպեր, մեր արածն էն ա որ Համբարյանը ամեն մի հայի ազգանունով ամիսը մեկ նամակ ղրկի, -թե փող տվեք գենոցիդը լոբբի անենք:
> Ախպեր գաճաճ ենք, թե հայաստանում, թե աշխարհով մեկ գաճաճ ենք, մենակ դատարկ ու հավայի խոսացող, *իրար նկատմամբ քյառ ու քյոռ:*


Բիձ ապեր, կարող է դու չես լսել, բայց կան մարդիկ՝ թուրքեր որոնք արել են ընդհուպ մինչև իրենց ֆիզիկականը վտանգի ենթարկելով… սա ճշմարտություն է և ես որպես հայ մարդ սա ուրանալ չեմ կարող… Բիձ մզկիթն էլ մեր հետ կապ չունի, ինչի՞ ես սաղ իրար խառնում, մեր դարդը քիչ էր մեկ էլ հիմա մզկիթի դեմ ես ուզում պայքարենք… մեր թշնամին իսլամը չի այլ թուրքական շովինիզմը… խառնել պետք չի…

Բիձ ես մասնագիտությամբ ճարտարապետ եմ ու երիտթուրքերի դեմ պայքարում էդքան էլ էֆֆեկտիվ չեմ անկախ նրանից թե իմ անգլերենն ինչքանով է լավ… էդ հարցով պետք է հայկական լոբբին զբաղվի որին ես մեծ ուրախությամբ հարմար առիթներով աջակցում եմ… իմ խնդիրը շենք կառուցելն է ու լավ շենք կառուցելը ոչ թե արվեստագետ ընկերներին հավաքելն ու քսի տալը… երբ որ ամեն հարմար ու անհարմար առիթով մարդկանց դեմ ես տալիս քո դարդը, մարդկանց մոտ հակակրանք է առաջանում ու կարող է ճամփեքը շեղեն ամեն անգամ քեզ տեսնելուց… իմ դիրքում դա պետք է տակտով արվի…  

Բիձա ջան քեզ քյառության կամ քյոռության մեջ հաստատ մեղադրել չի լինի, դու հլա մի բան էլ ավել ես տեսնում ու լսում, բաներ որ ոչ էլ ասվել են… էդ էլ հարստության մի տեսակ ա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, մի գաղափար ասվածը չի ենթադրում, որ այլ գաղափարներ չեն լինելու: Չեմ ասում՝ զոմբիացած հասարակություն լինի, որ ասենք Խորհրդային շրջանի օրինակով ժեշտ ու տրամվայ միայն գովերգի: Ոչ: Ասածս մեր ազգը համախմբող ինչ-որ լոզունգի է վերաբերում, ինչ-որ գաղափարի: Օրինակ բերեմ, որ ավելի պարզ լինի իմ տեսակետը: Մահմեդականները ամեն տարի պարտադիր հավաքվում են Մեքքայում: Դա իրենց միասնության խորհրդանիշն է: Իսկ մենք քանի՞ անգամ ենք հավաքվում Էջմիածնում, քանի՞ տարին մեկ: Կամ Արագածի շուրջ շուրջպարը... ես հասկացա, որ մեր ազգը կարող է միավորվել: Անձամբ ներկա չեմ գտնվել, բայց այն ոգևորությունը որ տիրում էր երկրում, դա միայն տեսնել էր պետք: Ով գալիս էր երեկոյան, միայն դրական լիցքերով, միայն ուրախ դեմքերով: Պատմում էին, որ ծանոթ-անծանոթ հասկացություն չի եղել, անգամ մեքենայից մեքենա իրար հյուրասիրել են, իսկ երաժշտությունը դադարելուց հետո մի ահագին ժամանակ էլ առանց երաժշտության են պարել: Ասածս ի՞նչ ա. հասարակ բան է այդ շուրջպարը, բայց տեսեք, թե ինչ էներգիա է ապահովել մեր ազգի համար, մեր միասնության համար: Իսկ ինչու՞ շարունակական չդարձավ: Անպայման պիտի Գինեսի գրքում գրվեր, որ նոր հաղթանակած ավանդու՞յթ ձեռք բերեինք: Լավ էէէ... հազիվ կարմիր խնձորի ավանդույթը սահմանադրության մեջ մտցնենք:
> Ինչի՞ Առաջ Հայաստանը չդարձավ միավորող, որովհետև լոզունգի կրողը ինքը Հայաստանը առաջ չի տանում, մենք էլ վստահ չենք, որ ինքը ունակ է դրան: Դա չհամախմբեց գոնե մեր երկրի ներսի հայերին, ինչ մնաց թե սփյուռքն էլ մեզ հետ համախմբվեր: Հիմա առաջ է քաշվել՝ Արի տուն, չգիտեմ ինչ լոզունգներ: Սկսել են ինչ-որ սաղմանային գործընթացներ, որ սփյուռքը բերեն տուն, բայց դա էլի ամբողջ ազգին չի վերաբերում. ախր մենք էլ տանն ենք:
> 
> Բա իմ ասածն էլ էդ բազմազանությանն է վերաբերում. դա իրականում հարստություն չի, Մեֆ ջան: Հարստություն կլիներ, եթե ամբողջ ազգը վերցներ բոլորը, բայց դրանք վերցնում են առանձին գյուղեր, տներ: Ես առաջարկում եմ պահպանել այդ ամենը՝ տարածելով ամբողջ ժողովրդի մեջ, որ հանկարծ մեկը ինձ չասի՝ Սասունի հայն է իսկական հայը, տեսե՞լ ես մեր պարն ու երգը... 
> 
> 
> Մոռացա ասեմ, որ ԵՄ-ի կարգախոսն է՝ unity in diversity: Բայց դա առանձին պետությունների միություն է, բնականաբար, պետք է տարբեր լինեն, իսկ մեր ազգի ներսում ամոթ էլ ա այսպիսի լոզունգով շարժվենք: Մի ազգ ենք


Աստղ ջան, մահմեդական աշխարհի նմամ անկազմակերպ աշխարհ չկա… մրանք մեռան իրար ուտելով ու Մեքքա գնալը ոչ մի միասնականություն էլ չբերեց իրենց… ես կարծում եմ միասնականության գաղափարը շատ լավն է, բայց ոչ կրոնի կամ սարի շուրջը պարելու շուրջ, այլ մեր խնդիրներն ու հարցերը լուծելու մեջ… միասնական է այն հասարակությունը կամ երկիրը որի անդամներն ու քաղաքացիները միասնական են լուծում երկրի խնդիրները, այլ ոչ թե կենտրոնանում իրենց անձնական ճզճիմ խնդիրների վրա… Ահարաոն Ադիբեկյանը մի բան ասեց ու ես նրան չսիրելով հանդերձ ընդունեցի նրա ասածի ճշմարտությունը… Մարտի 1-ը ու կեղծված ընտրություններն, ընտրողի կարծիքի ու դիրքորոշման վրա ազդեցություն չունեն… սա ողբերգական է ու ոչ մի շուրջպար էս խնդիրը չի լուծի թեկուզ ամեն օր պարենք… եթե մենք մարդկային արժեքների շուրջ չենք կարողանում համախմբվել, ապա մեզ ոչ մի լոզունգ, կամ համազգային պար չի համախմբի… կարելի է ստեղծել համազգային միասնականության պատրանք մի կարճ ժամանակով, բայց դա հեռու է միասնական լինելուց… 

Աստղ ջան, ինչքան էլ փորձես միացնել, միևնույնն է նրանք լինելու են բազմազան, որովհետև բնականը դա է, դու չես կարող գորիսում կառուցել նույն տունն ինչ որ Լոռիում, անգամ նրանց բնավորություններն են տարբեր, բայց դա որևէ մեկին առավելություն չի տալիս և եթե բոլոր "հայկական մշակույթներն" էլ հավասարապես զարգանալու հնարավորություն ունենան, ապա նրանք երբեք մեկմեկու չեն հակադրվի… *հակադրվում են երբ որ գոյատևման պայքար է լինում…* ինձ համար լոռվա մշակույթը նույքան հարազատ է որքան զանգեզուրինը …

արևմտահայ գրականությունն իր բնույթով տարբեր է արևելահայ գրականությունից, բայց դա ոչ թե ճեղքվածք է այլ հարստություն… և պետք է ամեն ինչ անել որ նրա ավանդույթները ոչ թե մեռնեն այլ շարունակվեն…

----------


## Բիձա

> եթե  դու կարողանաս թուրքերին *ատելուց ավելի շատ Հայաստանը սիրես*, կհասկանաս ասածիս իմաստը… որ հայաստանի անվտանգությունն ու բարգավաճումն ավելի կարևոր է քան *թուրքին կզցրած պահելը…*


Մեֆ, ատելով կամ սիրելով անալիզ կամ քաղաքականություն չեն անում:



> եթե քեզ համար սահմանից այն կողմ միայն թշնամի է, ապա շատ դժվար է լինելու քեզ համար երկիր կառուցելը, ես կասեի անհնար… *ժամանակն է որ մենք այս պառանոյայից ազատվենք* (Բիձ սխալ չհասկանաս)… "*ատելությունը թուրքի նկատմամբ, մեր արյունն է թունավորում*" սա Հրանտ Դիքի խոսքերն են ու ես էդ հայի հետ համաձայն եմ… կարող ա ինքն էլ չի ջոկում ու թուրքերին լավ չի ճանաչում… հնարավոր է… քո ստանդարտներով…


Ախպեր, զգացմունքներդ հեսա ինձ էլ հեղեղի պես կքշեն կտանեն

…





> Ապեր ես սրանց հատ հատ չեմ պատասխանելու, բայց ասե՞մ ինձ ինչ ա թվում, ինձ թվում ա որ դու իմ գ*րառումները չես կարդացել, կամ եթե կարդացել ես, ապա չես հասկացել* (չնայած, պարզ հայերենով է գրված) և կամ էլ նենգափոխում ես (ճիշտը որ ասեմ, սրան չեմ հավատում)… եթե դժվար չի կարա՞ս մեջբերումներ անես այն գրառումները որոնք հաստատում են քո ասածները… սկսած ղարաբաղը հանձնելուց վերջացրած ապարանցի-լեննականցի ձեռք-ձեռքի տված դպրոց ղրկելով (չհասկացա ինչ էիր ուզում ասել)…


Մեֆ, կարդա քո ցանկացած քիչ թե շատ երկար որևէ գրառում ղարաբաղի անալիզով ու իմ ասած բոլոր կետերին այս կամ այն շաղախով կհանդիպես 




> Բիձ երբ որ դու սենց հաստատ տոնով ու բազմատեսակ սմայլիներով չեղած մտքեր ես ինձ վերագրում, *ես քո փոխարեն անհարմար եմ զգում ապեր*… ես գնահատում եմ քո սերը մեր հայրենիքի նկատմամբ ու նվիրվածությունը բանավեճին, բայց անճշտությունը սիրուն չի ու բանավեճի մթնոլորտը լրիվ փոխում ու դարձնում ա անձնական…


Այ ախպեր իմ փոխարեն ինչի ես անհարմար զգում: Դուրս հել էդ չուժոյ  զգացմունքների դաշտից: 




> Բիձ ապեր, կարող է դու չես լսել, *բայց կան մարդիկ՝ թուրքեր որոնք արել են ընդհուպ մինչև իրենց ֆիզիկականը վտանգի ենթարկելով…* սա ճշմարտություն է և ես որպես հայ մարդ սա ուրանալ չեմ կարող… Բիձ մզկիթն էլ մեր հետ կապ չունի, ինչի՞ ես սաղ իրար խառնում, մեր դարդը քիչ էր մեկ էլ հիմա մզկիթի դեմ ես ուզում պայքարենք… մեր թշնամին իսլամը չի այլ թուրքական շովինիզմը… խառնել պետք չի…


Ոնց չեմ լսել, լսել եմ: Լսել եմ, որ պետական մակարդակով կազմակերպած 1,5 միլիոնանոց գենոցիդի ներողությունը /սդաչին/ մի մասնավոր անձի- "լավ  ախպեր ջան, անցած ըլնի, դիլխոր մի ընկի"-ն ա: 
Մզկիթ սարքելու մասին խոսքը վերաբերում էր կոնկրետ մարդու, որից ոնց հասկանում  առհասրակ  խաբար չես:



> Բիձ ես մասնագիտությամբ ճարտարապետ եմ ու երիտթուրքերի դեմ պայքարում էդքան էլ էֆֆեկտիվ չեմ անկախ նրանից թե իմ անգլերենն ինչքանով է լավ… էդ հարցով պետք է հայկական լոբբին զբաղվի որին ես մեծ ուրախությամբ հարմար առիթներով աջակցում եմ… իմ խնդիրը շենք կառուցելն է ու լավ շենք կառուցելը ոչ թե արվեստագետ ընկերներին հավաքելն ու քսի տալը… երբ որ ամեն հարմար ու անհարմար առիթով մարդկանց դեմ ես տալիս քո դարդը, մարդկանց մոտ հակակրանք է առաջանում ու կարող է ճամփեքը շեղեն ամեն անգամ քեզ տեսնելուց… իմ դիրքում դա պետք է տակտով արվի…


Գիտեմ որ ճարտարապետ ես, բայց շատ լուրջ վիճում, առաջարկություններ ես անում հայկական դիվանագիտական մոմենտներով, ես էլ շշկռել էի: 



> Բիձա ջան քեզ քյառության կամ քյոռության մեջ հաստատ մեղադրել չի լինի, դու հլա մի բան էլ ավել ես տեսնում ու լսում, բաներ որ ոչ էլ ասվել են… էդ էլ հարստության մի տեսակ ա…


Բա, Մեֆ ախպեր, մենակ ես չեմ էդ հարստության տերը-  ազգովի ենք էդպիսին: Ու վաաբշե ա ըտենց- մարդուն միշտ թվում ա, թե ինքը ուրիշ, շատ ուրիշ ու անսխալ  բաներ ա ասում:  Ու իրան ոչ մեկ վաաբշե չի հասկանում: Որոշ դեպքերում հենց ըտենց ա որ կա, որոշներում -հըը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ...............
> 
> …
> 
> 
> 
> Մեֆ, կարդա քո ցանկացած քիչ թե շատ երկար որևէ գրառում ղարաբաղի անալիզով ու իմ ասած բոլոր կետերին *այս կամ այն շաղախով կհանդիպես* 
> 
> 
> ...


Հա ապեր… almost pregnant վարյանտով

----------


## Վիշապ

> ԱՄՆ-ի հայն էլ միգուցե ԱՄՆ-ի քաղաքացի է, բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Կա սփյուռք հասկացությունը, որի մեջ կենտրոնացնում ենք մեր հայրենակիցներին, որոնք չեն ապրում մեզ հետ ՀՀ-ում: Հիմա ի՞նչ, իրենք հա՞յ չեն, «մերո՞նք» չեն: Մահմեդականները մինչև վերջերս իրար չէին հարցնում՝ ինչ ազգի ներկայացուցիչ ես, այլ՝ մահմեդակա՞ն ես: Իրենք բոլորն էլ մահմեդական մեծ ումմայի անդամներ են, եղբայրներ, կապ չունի ազգությունը: Իսկ մե՞նք, մենք մեր շրջանում մեզ մերոնցական չենք համարում: Մի՞թե աբսուրդ չէ ու պառակտվածության ամենամեծ ապացույցը: Չկա ազգ: Կան իրենց ազգեր հռչակած ընտանիքներ:


Հայ են, բայց լրիվ իրավունք ունեն «մերոնք» չլինելու: Մի բան է «սիրել» երկիրը, այլ բան՝ լինել այդ երկրի քաղաքացի: Առաջին դեպքում լրիվ էմոցիոնալ կապեր են, իսկ երկրորդ դեպքում կա կոնկրետ շահախնդրություն և կախվածություն: Մահմեդականները իրար հետ որ ախպերանում են, էդտեղից միայն տեռոր է առաջանում ուրիշ ոչինչ: Ցիգաններն էլ են իրար ախպեր: Իսկ օրինակ ֆրանսերենը որպես մայրենի լեզու միայն բավարար չի, որ ասենք Ֆրանսիայի քաղաքացին ու Կանադայի քաղաքացին ախպերանան: Այնպես որ միավորող իրական գործոնը դա պետությունն է: Միայն պետության քաղաքացիները կարող են ունենալ իրական ընդհանուր շահեր, որն ամրագրված է Սահմանադրությամբ:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.09.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, մահմեդական աշխարհի նմամ անկազմակերպ աշխարհ չկա… մրանք մեռան իրար ուտելով ու Մեքքա գնալը ոչ մի միասնականություն էլ չբերեց իրենց… ես կարծում եմ միասնականության գաղափարը շատ լավն է, բայց ոչ կրոնի կամ սարի շուրջը պարելու շուրջ, այլ մեր խնդիրներն ու հարցերը լուծելու մեջ… միասնական է այն հասարակությունը կամ երկիրը որի անդամներն ու քաղաքացիները միասնական են լուծում երկրի խնդիրները, այլ ոչ թե կենտրոնանում իրենց անձնական ճզճիմ խնդիրների վրա… Ահարաոն Ադիբեկյանը մի բան ասեց ու ես նրան չսիրելով հանդերձ ընդունեցի նրա ասածի ճշմարտությունը… Մարտի 1-ը ու կեղծված ընտրություններն, ընտրողի կարծիքի ու դիրքորոշման վրա ազդեցություն չունեն… սա ողբերգական է ու ոչ մի շուրջպար էս խնդիրը չի լուծի թեկուզ ամեն օր պարենք… եթե մենք մարդկային արժեքների շուրջ չենք կարողանում համախմբվել, ապա մեզ ոչ մի լոզունգ, կամ համազգային պար չի համախմբի… կարելի է ստեղծել համազգային միասնականության պատրանք մի կարճ ժամանակով, բայց դա հեռու է միասնական լինելուց… 
> 
> Աստղ ջան, ինչքան էլ փորձես միացնել, միևնույնն է նրանք լինելու են բազմազան, որովհետև բնականը դա է, դու չես կարող գորիսում կառուցել նույն տունն ինչ որ Լոռիում, անգամ նրանց բնավորություններն են տարբեր, բայց դա որևէ մեկին առավելություն չի տալիս և եթե բոլոր "հայկական մշակույթներն" էլ հավասարապես զարգանալու հնարավորություն ունենան, ապա նրանք երբեք մեկմեկու չեն հակադրվի… *հակադրվում են երբ որ գոյատևման պայքար է լինում…* ինձ համար լոռվա մշակույթը նույքան հարազատ է որքան զանգեզուրինը …
> 
> արևմտահայ գրականությունն իր բնույթով տարբեր է արևելահայ գրականությունից, բայց դա ոչ թե ճեղքվածք է այլ հարստություն… և պետք է ամեն ինչ անել որ նրա ավանդույթները ոչ թե մեռնեն այլ շարունակվեն…


Համաձայն չեմ, Մեֆ ջան: Եթե մահմեդականներին համարենք անկազմակերպ, ուրեն պիտի նշենք, որ քրիստոնեություն ընդհանրապես չկա: Ո՞ր մի քիրիստոնյա պետությունն է ինչ-որ երկրի հետ հարաբերություններ կարգավորում՝ ելնելով կրոնական պատկանելությունից: Կա՞ արդյոք քրիստոնեական կոնֆերանս կազմակերպություն: Բայց իսլամական կա, ու շատ հզոր կառույց ա: Իսկ քանի որ մահմեդականները գնալով շատանալու են, նրանց տեղն ու դերը էլ ավելի է մեծանալու աշխարհում /եթե պետք են, պատճառներն էլ կարող եմ նշել/, հետևաբար Իսլամական կոնֆերանսը ավելի ազդեցիկ ուժ է դառնալու: Աբսուրդը նրանում է, որ մահմեդականները, մի կողմ թողնելով ազգային պատկանելությունը, միավորվել են կրոնի ներքո, իսկ մենք մեր ազգի ներսում ինչ-որ գաղափար չենք կարողանում գտնել, որ համախմբվենք: Պարելն ու ուխտագնացությունը պրիմիտիվ օրինակներ են, բայց էլի ցույց է տալիս մեր միասնականությունը ինչ-որ հարցում, ինչ-որ օր: Այսինքն՝ ամեն ինչ կորած չէ, մենք դեռ կարող ենք հույս ունենալ, որ միասնությունը կվերականգնվի: Ինչու՞ Ղարաբաղում հաղթեցինք. որովհետև կար գաղափար, ծնունդ էր առել հայրենիքի գաղափարը, բոլորը գիտեին, որ կամ մեռնելու են, կամ ազատագրվելու... ու մենք տարանք մեր պատմության ընթացքում ամենամեծ հաղթանակը: Իմ ուզածը էն ա, որ մենք չհամախմբվենք ամենաօրհասական պահին, երբ մեր գոյությունը արդեն մազից է կախված, այլ բոլոր ժամանակներում այնպիսի հավաքական ուժ լինենք, որ բոլորն էլ սարսափեն մեզ վնասելու մտքից:

Ինչ վերաբերում է մշակույթին, ապա այն շատ մեծ դեր ունի՝ համախմբման հարցում: Չի կարելի ստեղծել Սասուն *ազգագրական* պարի անսամբլ կամ չգիտեմ՝ ինչ: Դա նացիզմի դրսևորում է հենց ազգի ներսում, երբ չես գիտակցում, որ այդ նույն սասունցին հայ է, սասունցին ազգություն չի: Միգուցե ծայրահեղական է մոտեցումս, բայց ես այլ ելք չեմ տեսնում՝ ընդհանուրի գալու: Գրականության հարցում ասեմ, որ ինքս էլ Դուրյանին եմ շատ սիրում, բայց եթե մի լեզվում կան այդքան թուրքերեն ու ադրբեջաներեն բառեր, ապա դրա ի՞նչն է հայերեն: Ես իմ մաքուր լեզուն եմ ուզում: Թող գրաբարը լինի, բայց իմը լինի, ոչ թե կողքի լեզուներով ձևավորած անհասկանալի մի բան:



> Հայ են, բայց լրիվ իրավունք ունեն «մերոնք» չլինելու: Մի բան է «սիրել» երկիրը, այլ բան՝ լինել այդ երկրի քաղաքացի: Առաջին դեպքում լրիվ էմոցիոնալ կապեր են, իսկ երկրորդ դեպքում կա կոնկրետ շահախնդրություն և կախվածություն: Մահմեդականները իրար հետ որ ախպերանում են, էդտեղից միայն տեռոր է առաջանում ուրիշ ոչինչ: Ցիգաններն էլ են իրար ախպեր: Իսկ օրինակ ֆրանսերենը որպես մայրենի լեզու միայն բավարար չի, որ ասենք Ֆրանսիայի քաղաքացին ու Կանադայի քաղաքացին ախպերանան: Այնպես որ միավորող իրական գործոնը դա պետությունն է: Միայն պետության քաղաքացիները կարող են ունենալ իրական ընդհանուր շահեր, որն ամրագրված է Սահմանադրությամբ:


Լավ էլի, Վիշապ ջան: Ուրեմն ես իմ երկրի քաղաքացի եզդիներին պիտի ասեմ՝ «մերոնք», իսկ ջավախահայերին՝ ոչ, քանի որ իրենք Վրաստանի քաղաքացի՞ են: Նույն հաջողությամբ մեր ընտանիքի անդամներից մի քանիսն էլ կարող են այլ պետության քաղաքացիներ լինել, հիմա ի՞նչ, իմ եղբայրը «մերոնք»-ի մեջ չի՞ մտնում: Երբ հրեաները Իսրայել են ուղարկում իրենց միջոցները կամ միմյանց հանդիպում աշխարհի տարբեր ծեգերում, իրենց չի հետաքրքրում, թե որը որ երկրում է ծնվել ու որում է ապրում: Բացի այդ, մենք երկքաղաքացիություն ունենք, եթե դա է խնդիրը ըստ քեզ:

----------

Tig (20.09.2010), Բիձա (20.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> 
> Լավ էլի, Վիշապ ջան: Ուրեմն ես իմ երկրի քաղաքացի եզդիներին պիտի ասեմ՝ «մերոնք», իսկ ջավախահայերին՝ ոչ, քանի որ իրենք Վրաստանի քաղաքացի՞ են: Նույն հաջողությամբ մեր ընտանիքի անդամներից մի քանիսն էլ կարող են այլ պետության քաղաքացիներ լինել, հիմա ի՞նչ, իմ եղբայրը «մերոնք»-ի մեջ չի՞ մտնում: Երբ հրեաները Իսրայել են ուղարկում իրենց միջոցները կամ միմյանց հանդիպում աշխարհի տարբեր ծեգերում, իրենց չի հետաքրքրում, թե որը որ երկրում է ծնվել ու որում է ապրում: Բացի այդ, մենք երկքաղաքացիություն ունենք, եթե դա է խնդիրը ըստ քեզ:


Ես խոսում եմ իրավունքներից, իսկ դու՝ բարի ցանկություններից: Ավելի լավ է մտածիր, թե ինչ է պետք անել, որ երկրիդ քաղաքացիները իրենց եղած-չեղած ունեցվածքը չկրեն երկրից դուրս, համարելով որ դուրսը ավելի ապահով է: Թե չէ «հայ եմ ես, հայ ես դու, քո ցավը տանեմ ես» տիպի հեղհեղուկ գաղափարախոսություններով ոչ մի բանի էլ չենք հասնի:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.09.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, լուրջ խնդիր ես առաջ քաշում: Ես էլ էս նույն խնդիրը ամեն առիթով առաջ եմ քաշում իմ շրջապատի տարբեր հավաքույթների ժամանակ…
> Բայց իմ հասկացածով Բիձու առաջ քաշած խնդիրը շատ ավելի խորը արմատներ ունի, չնայած որոշ առումով ընդհանուր եզրեր էլ ունեն: Ինչպես արդեն նշել եմ՝ մեր հասարակությունում ամենափտած ու վտանգավոր երևույթը մեկս մեկի նկատմամբ կասկածամտությունը, անվստահությունը, վախն ու նախանձնա… Իհարկե էդ քո նշած մասնատվածությունն էլ մեծ դեր ունի այս հարցում, բայց ինչոր մի բան կիսատա մնում… Ամբողջական չի պատկերը… Ինչոր շատ ավելի լուրջ ու խորը պատճառներ էլ կան…
> 
> … Դավաճանություն… դավաճանությունների շղթա… պատմական շղթա… մեծ ու փոքր հարցերում: Սա՞ է բուն պատճառը… Շա՞հ, անձնական շա՞հ… Բայց չէ, ոնցոր թե դավաճանությունների հիմնական մասը ավելի շատ նախանձի հիման վրա են իրականացվել… «Ինչո՞ւ է նա առաջինը, ինձնից ինչո՞վ է առավել…» Ինքնագերագնահատում…
> Իսկ սրա սկիզբը ո՞րնա… Հա, ՏԳԻՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ… Մեր ամենամեծ թշնամին Տգիտություննա… Մեզ թվումա, թե գիտուն ազգ ենք, բայց մեր ուղեղներին չի հասնում, որ չի կարող գիտուն ազգը թշվառության մեջ լինել այսքան դար…
> 
> Եկանք հասանք կրթությանը, էլի իմ հին ու «հարազատ» եզրակացությանը… Մեր բոլոր խնդիրների մեջ խորանալուց, միշտ ես անտեր կրթության առաջ եմ կանգնել… ո՞ւ … Ի՞նչ ու… մթոմ մի նորմալ կրթություն ունեինք, էն էլ հիմա ուզում են քոքից ավիրեն, որ ընդհանրապես ուշքի գալու շանսեր չունենանք…
> 
> Աստղ ջան ասում ես գաղափա՞ր, բայց ո՞նց կարելիա տգետներին համախմբել գաղափարի շուրջ…


Երեխեք, կներեք, որ էսքան երկար ստացվեց  :Sad: 

Հետո էլ ասում ենք՝ տգետ: Ակումբում ես տեսնում եմ պայծառ ուղեղներ ու հույսս չեմ կտրում: Թեկուզ այս քննարկումը ապացուցում է, որ ամեն ինչ լծացած չէ մեզ մոտ, մենք եթե մեր սխալները տեսնում ենք, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ կորած չէ: Ու հենց այստեղ, Տիգ ջան, դու մեր երկրորդ խնդիրը առաջ քաշեցիր: Դա մեր պատմությունն ա, հետևաբար՝ կրթությունը /քանի որ դա մեծ ազդեցություն է ունենում մեր կրթության վրա/, որը եկեք չկապենք մաթեմատիկայի թեորեմների հետ: Կրթություն ասելով հասկանանք մեր աշխարհայացքը, հասունությունը, ընկալունակությունը, ինտելեկտը...

Ի՞նչ է մեր պատմությունը: Հեչ մտածե՞լ եք, որ եթե մենք այդքան խելացի, տաղանդավոր, հանճար, իմաստուն և վերջապես արիական ազգ ենք, ապա ինչպե՞ս է ստացվել, որ պատմության ընթացքում միշտ պարտվողի դերում ենք եղել: Ես իհարկե շատ պատմաբանների հետ եմ շփվել: Իրենց մեծ մասի մոտ ամրապնդված է այն տեսակետը, թե մենք միշտ էլ հաղթել ենք, մեկ անգամ ենք պարտվել, դա 15 թիվն էր: Լավ, ուղեղս աշխատեցնում եմ... հա՞ որ, հաղթե՞լ ենք: Ի՞նչն է դրա ապացույցը. այս մի թիզ հո՞ղը, թե՞ մեր լճացած ու անհույս ապագայով ազգը: Չէ, մի բան չի բռնում, էդ տեսակետը թողնենք: Գանք ավելի լուրջ մասնագիտությունների պրիզմայով քննարկելու, այսինքն՝ պատմաբնների նման չընկնենք թղթից թուղթ արտագրելով ու սերունդներին միայն ստանդարտ պատմություն հրամցնելով: Եկեք վերլուծենք: Մենք ո՞ր դարերից գիտենք մեր պատմությունը. մթա 1-ին դարից, այն էլ կցկտուր: Երվանդունիներին թողնենք, որովհետև իրենց շրջանի պատմությունը ընդհանրապես վերծանելով ենք սովորում: Ի՞նչ պատահեց մեր պատմության հետ: Այդ ի՞նչ արեցինք, որ անդարձ կորցրինք մեր անցյալը: Մենք ընդունեցինք մի գաղափարախոսություն, որը փոխանակ մեզ առաջնորդեր դեպի զարգացում, ոչնչացրեց մեր մշակույթը: Մեր անցյալը կործանելը մեր անսահման խելքի մասի՞ն է խոսում: Դե իհարկե ոչ, ընդհակառակը, ապացուցում է, որ մենք ուղեղով չենք մտածում, միայն ավիրելուց ենք լավ: Դե գոնե հեթանոսական շրջանում ավիրելը ստացվում էր: Քրիստոնեական շրջանում մյուս այտն էլ էինք/ենք դեմ տալիս: Երկար դարեր քրիստոնեությունը մարմնավորող եկեղեցին մեզ համախմբել է, բայց այսօր կորցրել է իր դեմքը, ու էլի մենք ենք մեղավոր. թողել ենք հայրապետական աթոռին բազմի մեկը, ով չի էլ մտածում ազգի մասին, դե վիլլաները սարքելը շատ ժամանակ է խլում, մի քիչ էլ իր դրության մեջ մտնենք:

Կարծում եմ բոլորդ էլ գիտեք մեր դինաստիաների պատմությունը, թե ինչպես են անկում ապրել: Մի ընդհանուր բան կա. միշտ դավաճաններն են հասունացրել այդ պահը: Փոխանակ համախմբվեն ու թագավորությունը փրկեն, ամեն մեկը մի ոսկիով ծախել է հայրենիքը՝ հուսալով, որ դափնիները իրեն են հասնելու: Փոխարենը մեր թշնամիներն են շատ խելացի եղել, որ դավաճաններին հենց իրենք են սպանել՝ իրավացիորեն կարծելով, որ եթե սեփական թագավորին դավաճանել է, իրենց դավաճանելը մեծ խնդիր իրենից չի ներկայացնի: Բա լավ, վե՞րջը: Վերջը այն եղավ, որ մի քանի հազար կամ տասնյակ 1000 սելջուկները եկան ու գրավեցին մի քանի միլիոնանոց երկիրը  :Shok:  Դա ինչպե՞ս պատահեց: Էդ օրերին երևի միջազգային օլիմպիադաներ էին Հայաստանի քաղաքներում, մարդիկ մտավոր աշխատանքով էին զբաղված, բա իրենց շատ պե՞տքն էր երկիր պաշտպանել. գիտելիքը վեր է ամեն տեսակ սահմաններից, չէ՞ որ հանճարներ ծնող ազգ ենք: Հո պատերազմի դուրս չէ՞ինք գալու: Մանավանդ, որ ոմն Պետրոս Գետադարձ կաթողիկոս արդեն իր գործը արել էր. Բագրատունիների դինաստիան անկում էր ապրել: Ես միշտ նշել եմ, որ իմ սիրելի թագավորը Պապ Արշակունին է, բայց նաև Գագիկ 2-ի կերպարը կցանկանայի ընդգծել. երբ Բյուզանդիայում իրենից Անիի թագավորությունը պահանջեցին, ինքը պատասխանեց, որ ինքն է թագավորության տերը ու ոչ ոքի այն չի տա: Ընդամենը 18 տարեկան պատանի, բայց թագավորական ինքնասիրությանը նայեք: Էլ չեմ անդրադառնում նրան, որ ֆեոդալական փոշիացման շրջանում մենք էլ բաժանվեցինք թագավորությունների. ինչպե՞ս կլիներ, որ ասենք Գագիկ Արծրունին թագավոր չլիներ: Բա կլինե՞ր, իհարկե ոչ, չէ՞ որ ազգովի գեներալ ենք:

Լավ, գանք Օսմանյան շրջանին: Անընդհատ, հատկապես դաշնակները, ուղեղներս բթացնում են ազգային-ազատագրական պայքարի մասին հեքիաթներով: Ո՞վ կարող է ասել, որ եղել է նման բան: Եթե մեկդ նման թվական գիտեք, ասեք, ես էլ իմանամ: Սասունի կամ Զեյթունի ապստամբությունները ազգային-ազատագրական պայքար չեն, դրանք տեղական ռազմական բախումներ են: Պրիմիտիվ օրինակ բերեմ, որ պատկերը պարզ լինի. երբ մի գավառի հայ էին սպանում, կնոջը կամ աղջկան առևանգում, կողքի գավառի հայերը չէին միջամտում, թե՝ մեր գավառեցուն չեն սպանել: Կամ Ցեղասպանության պիկը հանդիսացող 15 թվի աքսորի ճանապարհին քարավաններից մեկը հսկել են ընդամենը 3 թուրք զինվոր: Հայերը կարծեմ 15000 են եղել /տո թեկուզ 15/: Ու ստացվում է ի՞նչ, որ մենք մեր ոտքո՞վ ենք գնացել սպանդարան  :Shok:  Չէ, կներեք, բայց ես ամաչում եմ իմ պատմության համար, ես ամաչում եմ, որ իմ ազգը չի կարողացել 15000 հոգով 3 թուրք զինվորի գլուխ ուտի, ես ամաչում եմ, որ այդ հողերը պահել չենք կարողացել: Այն օրը Սամվել Կարապետյանը շատ հետաքրքիր արտահայտվեց: Ասում ա՝ մենք շատ անշնորհք ազգ ենք եղել. բնությունը մեր փոխարեն ամեն ինչ մտածել էր՝ կենտրոնում վարելահողերն էին, շուրջբոլորը՝ լեռներ, որոնց միայն հսկել էր պետք, ինչը ալարեցինք անել: Կարճ ասած՝ ես էնքան եմ կարդացել հայոց պատմության մասին, որ արդեն այս բառը մոտս հոգեխանգարում ա առաջացնում: Դուք չեք պատկերացնի, թե ինչ ճիգեր են պահանջվում անվերջ կարդալ այն մասին, թե ոնց մենք այս հարցում ձախողվեցինք, այն հարցում ձախողվեցինք... դա անտանելի ա: Ընթացիկ մանր-մունր ձեռքբերումները մի կողմ, լավ է գոնե լեզուն ենք ունեցել, որով պահպանվել ենք, մեկ էլ մեր կոնսերվատիզմը: Հիմա էլ լսել եմ, որ Սասունից գաղթածները իրենց աղջկան ոչ «սասունցու» հետ չեն ամուսնացնում  :Shok:  Դա օսմանյան շրջանում հասկանալի էր, բա հիմա՞: Կարճ ասած, էլի ներվայնացա  :Jpit:  Ասածս ի՞նչ ա. մեր պատմությունը վերաարժևորել է պետք, գոնե մեր սերունդը դա պետք է անի: Պետք չէ դաշնակների ջրաղացին ջուր լցնենք: Ամեն անգամ հենց Թուրքիայի հետ հարաբերությունները կարգավորելու մասին խոսակցություն է գնում, հիստերիա են բարձրացնում: Հեչ ձեզ հարց տվե՞լ եք, թե ինչու. կլինի՞՝ ես պատասխանեմ ճճ: Որովհետև նախ՝ սփյուռքը էլ փող չի տա իրենց, երկրորդ՝ միգուցե բացվի թուրքական արխիվը, իսկ դա ջրի երես կբերի այն բոլոր գաղտնի պայմանավորվածությունները, որ կնքել են երիտթուրքերի հետ: Լավ, չխորանամ:

Մենք չունենք սիմվոլիկա: Չունենք համազգային սիմվոլներ, որոնց առաջ կխոնարհվենք: Ձևական մի երկու արձաններ են դրված, բայց ոչ ոք դրանց խորհուրդը չի հասկանում, ոչ ոք չի խոնարհվում դրանց առաջ: Թուրքերը ունեն Աթաթյուրք, որի նկարը անգամ ամենախուլ գյուղերի խանութներում կա: Թուրքերի մոտ պետությունը պաշտելը այն աստիճան է, որ երբեմն վարագույրի փոխարեն իրենց դրոշն է կախված: Չգիտեմ, դա ինձ մոտ շատ մեծ նախանձ է առաջացնում: Ու նաև մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս, որ եթե իրենք էին քոչվորները, մենք՝ զարգացած էթնոսը, ապա ինչ, հիմա տեղերով փոխվե՞լ ենք: Եթե մենք ժամանակին մեր դրոշը պաշտեինք, էս օրին չէինք լինի: Հիմա էլ մեր դրոշը որտեղ մեկի ձեռքն ա ընկնում, շտապում է կողքինից արագ դա փչացնել, պատռել...

Ես ուզում եմ, որ մենք թողնենք այդ կարծրացած՝ ամեն ինչի առաջինը եղած ազգ լինելը նշելը, դա մեզ խանգարում է: Մենք կարծում ենք, թե մենք վերջն ենք, բայց ու՞մ ենք խաբում: Եկեք գոնե մեզ չխաբենք: Ես անձամբ իմ փոքր եղբորը պատմելու եմ, թե ոնց ենք հաղթել Արցախի պատերազմում, թե Մաշտոցը ինչպես է մեր գրերը ստեղծել կամ «ստեղծել» /նայած տեսակետ/, թե ոնց է Պապը ժամանակի համար հեղափոխական քաղաքականություն վարել, թե ոնց են մեր գրքերը եկել Մատենադարանում հավաքվել, թե ոնց է ստեղծվել Անուշը, Արշակ 2-րդը, թե ինչպես է մեր Արտավազդ թագավորը շղթաներով կապված գլուխը բարձր անցել Կլեոպատրայի առջևով, թե ինչպես է պատանի Գագիկը կայսրին այդպիսի հանդուգն պատասխան տվել... ոչ թե՝ Տիգրանի օրոք ծովից ծով Հայաստան ունեինք, թուրքերը եկան մեզ կոտորեցին, մորթեցին, կանանց իրենց հարեմները տարան, մեր հողերը խլեցին... երեխայի մոտ ինչու՞ պետք է պարտվողի հոգեբանություն սերմանեմ: Երբ որ ինքը արդեն բավականին հասուն կլինի, ինքը այս ամենը կկարդա ու իր համար դասեր կքաղի:

----------

Tig (20.09.2010), Բիձա (20.09.2010), Գանգրահեր (22.09.2010), Երվանդ (20.09.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես խոսում եմ իրավունքներից, իսկ դու՝ բարի ցանկություններից: Ավելի լավ է մտածիր, թե ինչ է պետք անել, որ երկրիդ քաղաքացիները իրենց եղած-չեղած ունեցվածքը չկրեն երկրից դուրս, համարելով որ դուրսը ավելի ապահով է: Թե չէ «հայ եմ ես, հայ ես դու, քո ցավը տանեմ ես» տիպի հեղհեղուկ գաղափարախոսություններով ոչ մի բանի էլ չենք հասնի:


Բարի ցանկությունները շատ հաճախ իրականություն են դառնում, եթե դրան պատրաստ է հասարակությունը: Ինչ վերաբերում է դուրսը ավելի ապահով համարելուն, ես էլ ու մյուսներն էլ այդպես ենք կարծում, բայց չենք գնում: Ինչու՞, կարող ա՞ ավելի շատ փող չաշխատենք դրսում: Անկեղծ ասած՝ դրսից ենք հավաքվել Հայաստանում՝ համարելով, որ ավելի լավ է դրսից վատ պայմաններով, բայց սեփական հողում: Գուցե մազոխիզմի է նման, բայց դա էլ իմ ու շատ ուրիշների ընտանիքների որոշումն է:

Իշանությունը թողնենք մի կողմ: Մեր ազգի թերությունները ու դրանք ուղղելու միջոցներն ենք քննարկում այս թեմայում: Կարող ա՞ իշխանությունը հայկական չի: Լրիվ մեր ազգային պատկերն ա արտացոլում: Վաղ թե ուշ սերնդափոխություն է լինելու, այսօրվա իշխանություններին փոխարինելու է մեր սերնդի ներկայացուցիչը: Եթե ինքը մեզ պես մտածի, ինչքան էլ ուզում ա ճնշում գործադրեն, դա արդեն վաղվա հասարակությունը կլինի, միևնույն է իր գաղափարների ինչ-որ հատված կկարողանա իրագործել, փոփոխություն կլինի: Եթե հիմա իմ նման մեկը դառնա նախագահ, կարող ա 2 օրից դիակը գտնեն ինչ-որ ձորում, ու դեռ հարց է՝ կդառնա՞ նախագահ, թե՞ ժողովուրդն էլ նրան խելապակաս կհամարի: Ձուկը գլխից է հոտում, բայց շենքն էլ ներքևից են կառուցում: Ես Սերժի գովքը չեմ անում, ես իմ կարծիքը չեմ փոխել, ես էլի երիտասարդ ուժի, երիտասարդ մտքի կողմից եմ: Միակ ընդդիմադիրը ՀԱԿ-ն է, ես էլի իմ կարծիքին եմ, որ պետք է աջակցել, որ այդ ուժը չկորի ու ինչ-որ դիմադրող ուժ լինի իշխանությանը: Առանց ընդդիմության մենք ընդհանրապես կլճանանք, կզոմբիանանք:

----------

Բիձա (20.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

http://www.lragir.am/armsrc/politics-lrahos38661.html
Նաիրա Հայրումյանի հոդվածն է, ուր խոսում է ՀԱԿ-ի իբր քաղաքացիական անհնազանդություն հայտարարելու կոչի մասին:
Վերջ շուտ սրան ենք գալու, հարցն էն է, 20 տարի առաջ մեկնած  գնածքի հետևից վազել չստացվի: 
Նաիրան նույնիսկ  հուշում է, թե ինչ անել: Տեսնենք ասողին լսող կլինի՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> .............
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է մշակույթին, ապա այն շատ մեծ դեր ունի՝ համախմբման հարցում: Չի կարելի ստեղծել Սասուն *ազգագրական* պարի անսամբլ կամ չգիտեմ՝ ինչ: Դա նացիզմի դրսևորում է հենց ազգի ներսում, երբ չես գիտակցում, որ այդ նույն սասունցին հայ է, սասունցին ազգություն չի: Միգուցե ծայրահեղական է մոտեցումս, բայց ես այլ ելք չեմ տեսնում՝ ընդհանուրի գալու: Գրականության հարցում ասեմ, որ ինքս էլ Դուրյանին եմ շատ սիրում, բայց եթե մի լեզվում կան այդքան թուրքերեն ու ադրբեջաներեն բառեր, ապա դրա ի՞նչն է հայերեն: Ես իմ մաքուր լեզուն եմ ուզում: Թող գրաբարը լինի, բայց իմը լինի, ոչ թե կողքի լեզուներով ձևավորած անհասկանալի մի բան:


Աստղ ջան, փաստորեն դու սասունցի հային դիմազրկում ես, լոռեցուն, գորիսեցուն, գյումրեցուն… ու ուզում ես ստեղծել մի վերացական "Հայ ազգ" որը կմիավորի … էդ մարդիկ հայ են և ունեն իրենց առանձնահատկությունները… ոչ ոք ոչ բարոյական ոչ էլ իրավական տեսակետից իրավունք ունի նրանց զրկել իրենց առանձնահատկություններից… Հայ ազգը կազմված է լոռեցուց, գորիսեցուց, գյումրեցուց, սասունցուց և այլն… 




> Լավ էլի, Վիշապ ջան: Ուրեմն ես իմ երկրի* քաղաքացի եզդիներին պիտի ասեմ՝ «մերոնք»*, իսկ ջավախահայերին՝ ոչ, քանի որ իրենք Վրաստանի քաղաքացի՞ են: Նույն հաջողությամբ մեր ընտանիքի անդամներից մի քանիսն էլ կարող են այլ պետության քաղաքացիներ լինել, հիմա ի՞նչ, իմ եղբայրը «մերոնք»-ի մեջ չի՞ մտնում: Երբ հրեաները Իսրայել են ուղարկում իրենց միջոցները կամ միմյանց հանդիպում աշխարհի տարբեր ծեգերում, իրենց չի հետաքրքրում, թե որը որ երկրում է ծնվել ու որում է ապրում: Բացի այդ, մենք երկքաղաքացիություն ունենք, եթե դա է խնդիրը ըստ քեզ:


այո Աստղ ջան, եզդին էլ պիտի լինի մերոնք… նա պիտի ծառայի հայրենիքին, վճարի հարկեր, օգտվի սոցիալական ապահովությունից և սարի շուջը պարելուց էլ կողքիդ քեզ հետ պիտի պարի… ու ինքը մերոնք ա…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բարի ցանկությունները շատ հաճախ իրականություն են դառնում, եթե դրան պատրաստ է հասարակությունը: Ինչ վերաբերում է դուրսը ավելի ապահով համարելուն, ես էլ ու մյուսներն էլ այդպես ենք կարծում, բայց չենք գնում: Ինչու՞, կարող ա՞ ավելի շատ փող չաշխատենք դրսում: Անկեղծ ասած՝ դրսից ենք հավաքվել Հայաստանում՝ համարելով, որ ավելի լավ է դրսից վատ պայմաններով, բայց սեփական հողում: Գուցե մազոխիզմի է նման, բայց դա էլ իմ ու շատ ուրիշների ընտանիքների որոշումն է:


Աստղո ջան, նյետ: Նախ արի ՀԱԿ-ոտ մտքերից զերծ մնանք՝ ի՞նչ է նշանակում «եթե դրան պատրաստ է հասարակությունը», չլինի՞ դու էլ ես կարծում թե սկզբից քաղաքացիական հասարակություն է պետք կառուցել: Փաստորեն հայերը բոլորը կարող են ՀՀ-ից դուրս գալ ու ասենք Շվեյցարիայում ու ԱՄՆ-ում ապրել ու աշխատել, բայց չեն ուզում, որովհետև ուզում են սեփական հողու՞մ մնալ: :Jpit:  Սենց ահավոր պատրիոտ ժողովուրդ ենք, հա՞: Աստղ ջան, մարդս առաջին հերթին սոցիալական արարած է, հետո նոր հոգեղեն կամ զգացմունքային: Մարդս առաջին հերթին ուզում է կուշտ լինել, հետո նոր սիրել, կամ ասենք հպարտանալ: Ուստի: Ազգային հարցերը եթե դիտարկում եք միայն որպես հայերի հարցեր, որոնք անկախ իրենց կարգավիճակից պիտի սիրեն իրենց հայրենիքը, որը ըստ երևույթին Երևանի էն տարածքներն են որտեղից երևում է Մասիս սարը :Tongue:  ապա ես չեմ հասկանում այդ հարցերը: Նման խոսակցությունները պարզապես ապացուցում են մի բան՝ հայերս դեռ չենք կարողանում հասկանալ թե ինչ բան է պետություն: Մարդկանց ավելի շատ միավորում են ընդհանուր շահերը, քան ընդհանուր լեզուն, կամ գենետիկ ընդհանրությունները: Իհարկե ես չեմ ասում թե հայկականությունը գործոն չի, լավ էլ գործոն է, բայց հայկականությամբ պետություն հզորացները "հայ ենք, մի հալի ենք" թեմայով լուրջ չի իմ կարծիքով: Մարդկանց մի երկրում մնալը, աշխատելն ու զարգանալը պիտի պետք լինի ոչ թե նրա համար, որ էդտեղի հողը քաղցր հոտ ունի, այլ նրա համար, որ հարմար է այդտեղ, որ ինքը մի ընտանիքում է, որը իր մասին մտածում է, ինքն էլ ուժեղացնում է ընտանիքը: Այդ ընտանիքը ոչ թե Հայրենիք է, այլ Պետություն:  




> Իշանությունը թողնենք մի կողմ: Մեր ազգի թերությունները ու դրանք ուղղելու միջոցներն ենք քննարկում այս թեմայում: Կարող ա՞ իշխանությունը հայկական չի: Լրիվ մեր ազգային պատկերն ա արտացոլում: Վաղ թե ուշ սերնդափոխություն է լինելու, այսօրվա իշխանություններին փոխարինելու է մեր սերնդի ներկայացուցիչը: Եթե ինքը մեզ պես մտածի, ինչքան էլ ուզում ա ճնշում գործադրեն, դա արդեն վաղվա հասարակությունը կլինի, միևնույն է իր գաղափարների ինչ-որ հատված կկարողանա իրագործել, փոփոխություն կլինի: Եթե հիմա իմ նման մեկը դառնա նախագահ, կարող ա 2 օրից դիակը գտնեն ինչ-որ ձորում, ու դեռ հարց է՝ կդառնա՞ նախագահ, թե՞ ժողովուրդն էլ նրան խելապակաս կհամարի: Ձուկը գլխից է հոտում, բայց շենքն էլ ներքևից են կառուցում: Ես Սերժի գովքը չեմ անում, ես իմ կարծիքը չեմ փոխել, ես էլի երիտասարդ ուժի, երիտասարդ մտքի կողմից եմ: Միակ ընդդիմադիրը ՀԱԿ-ն է, ես էլի իմ կարծիքին եմ, որ պետք է աջակցել, որ այդ ուժը չկորի ու ինչ-որ դիմադրող ուժ լինի իշխանությանը: Առանց ընդդիմության մենք ընդհանրապես կլճանանք, կզոմբիանանք:


Արի ազգային մանկապարտեզ բացենք ազգը դաստիարակելու ու թերությունները շտկելու համար :Jpit:  Հետաքրքիր է, որո՞նք են մեր ազգի թերությունները, փաստորեն կարելի է ասել, որ կան թերություններ, որոնցով տառապում են բոլոր հայ տեսակի հոմոսապիենսները: Դա ուրեմն գենետիկական պրոբլեմ է, դու ո՞նց ես պատրաստվում ուղղել:  :Tongue:  Ուրեմն ազգային բլա բլա բլան ու միակ ընդդիմադիր ՀԱԿ-ը ինձ բնավ չեն հետաքրքրում: Փոփոխություն անելու համար պետք է իշխանություն, ինֆորմացիոն, ուժային, տնտեսական լծակներ: Իշխանությունը կարելի է զավթել մարդկանց խաբելով, բայց կարելի է նաև մարդկանց ասել ճշմարտությունը, ճշմարտանման գաղափարներով համախմբել մարդկանց ու վերցնել իշխանությունը: Մնացածը իմ հասկացածով դեմագոգիա է:

Հ.Գ. Համ էլ Հայաստանի եզդին կարող է ավելի հայ է, քան Ռուսաստանում բնակվող ջավախքցի հայը: Ազգային խնդիրներում օգտակարության առումով: :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:26 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:16 ----------

Իսկ ինչ որ ասում ես թուրքերի մասին, ապա իմ նվաստ կարծիքով թուրքերի հաջողությունները պայմանավորված են ոչ թե թուրքերի ազգային հատկանիշներով, այլ նրանց իշխանությունների վարած քաղաքականությամբ: Դրա համար էլ նրանց հերոսը Աթաթուրքն է: Մենք էլ եթե Աթաթուրքի նման հերոս ունենայինք, էսօր չէինք լացի, թե եկեք ազերներից փոխզիջում խնդրենք, թե չէ կկործանվենք:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Երեխեք, կներեք, որ էսքան երկար ստացվեց


Աստղ, շատ խորը և ազնիվ հարցադրումներով լուրջ վերկուծություն ես ներկայացրել:  :Hands Up: 
/Դասախոսիդ ասա, իմ անունից մի հատ 5 դնի էս հաշվով/: :LOL: 
 Հենց այդպիսի մոտեցման ակընկալիքով եմ բացել այս թեման, և կարծում եմ, որ մեր միահամուռ ջանքերով նշաձողը հենց նման տեսական, վերլուծական բարձրության էլ կմնա:   :Hands Up: 
Ստորև ես իմ տեսակետ-պատասխանները կհայտնեմ, մյուսներն էլ թող իրենցը հայտնեն, եթե կարևորեն: 
Դու տարանջատել ես մեզ հատուկ մի քանի հիմնական բացասական շեղումներ`
1- Ստերետիպային պատմական չափազանցություններ ու խեղաթյուրումներ մեր օգտին՝ հայ հասարակական կարծիքում:  
2- Կրթության և հետևաբար ինքնաքննադական վերաբերմունքի պակաս:
3- Հասարակական, ազգային ռազմական, համագործակցված դիմադրողականության ի սպառ բացակայություն թե ներքին և թե արտաքին հարցերում /հայ թագավորների ու դավաճանների նկարագիրը, օսմանյան ջարդերին 15000-ով 3 լամուկի  դիմադրելու անկարողությունը/:
4-Ծայրահեղ հասարակական, ազգային հանդուրժողականություն / հայրապետական աթոռին բազմածի քո նկարագիրը/: 
5 18 տարեկան Գագիկ 2-րդի ոչ ավանդական հայկական վարվելակերպի  առեղծվածը:
6-Պետական սիմվոլիկայի բացակայության հարցը:
7-Եղբորդ, այսինքն գալիք սերնդին հաղթանակի օրինակներով դաստիարակելու, կրթելու  քո գաղափարախոսությունը:
8- Նաև իմ կարծիքով միակ հակասականը- ներկա դիվանագիտական, քաղաքական թղթապանակով թուրքերի հետ հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանը քո կողմ լինելուն:

իրականում 1-7 հարցերը ներքին, ընդհանուր առանցք, շաղկապվածություն ունեն: Մեկը մյուսից բանաձևվող են և հետևանքային կապով շղթայված: 
Օրինակ, ես կարող եմ ասել, որ այդ դժբախտությունները հենց մեր գլխին եկան, որովհետև մենք քաղաքականապես ու հասարակայնորեն լիարժեք չէինք, ավելին- տհաս էինք: Իմ այս մտքի վրա որոշները կարող են ինձ կախելու հոդված առաջադրել, այլոք կասեն դե ապացուցի, ոմանք էլ կասեն էդ խելառ բիձեն ավելի ա խելռե:  :LOL: 
Գամ  հեռվից և փորձեմ հնարավորինս համապարփակ պատասխանել, որովհետև դարեր ի վեր ենք լռված այդ հարցադրումներում: 
Առավել հեշտ ընկալվելու համար ասելիքս տանեմ  կենսաբանական և  սոցիալ դարվինիզմի օրինաչափությունների դիրքերից: /Եթե այդ դիրքերը հիմնավոր փաստարկներով մերժողներ կլինեն,  կփորձեմ իրենց հակափաստարկներն էլ հենց իրենց մոտեցումներով քննարկել:/ 
Կենսաբանության ամենահիմնարար օրենքը, դա ժամանակի և տարածության մեջ տեսակի էքսպանսիայի-տարածման-նվաճման ֆենոմենն է, որը իրացվում, իրագործվում  է ամեն մի անհատ օրգանիզմի մակարդակով, իսկ սոցիալական տեսակների մոտ՝ ողջ հանրության հավաքական բնազդային քայլերի ու վարքագծի շնորհիվ: 
Ամեն առողջ անհատ ձգտում է իր գեների տարածմանը, հետագա սերունդներում իր  ներկայության ապահովմանը:  Հենց այս գենային մակարդակով ներդրված կենսաբանական սկզբունքն է,  որը ստիպում է ամեն մեկին հասնելու կողքինների/դիմացինների հանդեպ առավել դիրքերի: Տեսակն իր ներսում յուրայինին շատ սակավ դեպքերում է ոչնչացնում, բայց դիմացինի կյանքը խնայելով հանդերձ, նա ամեն ինչ անում է մյուսների հանդեպ  շարունակական առավելություններ ձեռք բերելու համար: /Մարդասպանության՝ առաջին հայացքից հակաբնական ֆենոմենի  տեսական հիմքերը կարող եմ պարզաբանել հարցման դեպքում/  :LOL: 
Ասել կուզի ամեն առանձին մարդ-անհատ  արարածը, որպես կենսաբանական էակ,  շարժվում է կենսաբանական օրինաչափություններով, որոնք պարտադրում են սեփական էգոյի առաջնայնությունը մյուսների հետ հարաբերություններում: Նա պարտավոր է ագրեսսիվ լինել դիմացինի հանդեպ և իր շահը առաջ տանել: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ որպես հասարակական սկզբունքներով գոյատևող տեսակ, այդ անհատը  պարտավոր է ենթարկվել հասարակական համակեցության, փոխոգնության և պաշտպանության ընդհանուր սկզբունքներին և նաև դրանցով  շարժվել:  :Ok: 
Թե ինչքանով հարմոնիկ են ու իրար օգտակար անհատն ու նրա հասարակությունը, դա արդեն հասարակության ներսում եղած ավանդական գաղափարախոսության, փիլիսոփայության նյութն է: Որն էլ իր հերթին գոյանում և գոյատևում է հասարակության մեջ եղած առողջ գաղափարների կամ էլ հակառակը՝ լոլոների հաշվին:  :Ok:  
Անհատն ու հասարակությունը որոշակի անտագոնիզմի մեջ են: Այդ հարաբերությունները մի ողջ սպեկտր են ներկայացնում: Սպեկտրի մի կողմում հրեշ, ռեցիդիվիստ հանցագործն է, մյուս կողմում ինքնազոհ ալտրուիստը: Ծայրահեղ խաթարված վիճակներում հրեշի և ինքազոհողի սահմանը կարող է նույնիսկ վերանալ՝  օրինակ 100 -ավոր անմեղ մարդկանց հանդեպ տեռոր իրացնող  ինքասպան ահաբեկիչների օրինակը:
Ի դեպ նաև ասեմ, որ մարդու անտագոնիզմը նույնիսկ իր մոր հանդեպ առկա է արդեն մի քանի շաբաթական  սաղմի մեջ՝ երբ սկսվում են ձևավորվել սեփական իմունիտետի հիմքերը: Իսկ ծննդյան պահից ի վեր ամեն մի մանուկ արդեն մի առանձին, առողջ, ինքնուրույն հոյակերտ էգո է, որից հետագայում  արդեն ծնողները, բարեկամ-հարևան -հասարակությունը կերտում են՝ հայերի դեպքում հիմնականում զգուշավոր,ստրկամիտ,գենոցիդի միս, անինքնասեր, անասուն-բուդկա- սրիկա -ԲՏ, իսկ հաղթանակած ազգերի դեպքում՝ նույն բացասկանների կողքին շատ ավելի շատ հերոսներ, իսկական գեներալներ, կոլումբոսներ, տիեզերագնացներ, մասնագետ դիվանագետներ, ինչպես նաև շարքային,  նորմալ մարդիկ:  
Դու նշել ես 18 տարեկան Գագիկ 2-րդ թագավորի "ինքնասիրության" պահը առանց բացատրելու, թե ինչու նա ուներ այդ "ինքնասիրությունը", իսկ մյուսները, ավելի հասուն հայ այրերը- չունեին: 
Պատասխանը մակերեսին է- ո*րովհետև ինքը դեռ չէր հասցրել "թունավորվել" ավանդական հայկական "խելամտությամբ":* 
Երեխեքի լեզվով ասած- *այ էսքան բան:*
 Այսինքն  Գագիկ 2-րդի հարցադրումով իմ ներկայացրած տեսակետը հանգեցնում է հետևյալ 2 եզրահանգումների
1-Մարդ արարածի՝ դիմացինների ու կողքինների հանդեպ գերակայության ձգտումը, իր ես-ի հետապնդումը, ամեն հնարավոր միջոցներով առավելության հասնելը դա նորմալ, առողջ երևույթ է:  :Hands Up: 
2-Նման վարքագծի ընդունելի, առողջ, նորմալ լինելու փիլիսոփայությունը նաև առողջ հասարակության գաղափարախոսությունը պետք է լինի:  :Hands Up: 
Այդ գաղափարախոսությունը պետք է հասու լինի  համայնքի բոլոր անդամներին և համայնքն ինքը պետք է խրախուսի, շահագռգիռ լինի,  որ բոլորը ձգտեն այդպիսին լինել, որ համայնքն էլ որպես համայնք, այլ համայնքների դեմ պայքարում կենսունակ լինի: 
Սա էլ երեխու լեզվով ասած՝* երկրորդ էսքան բանը:* 
Աստղ, դու ի վերջո, քո փոստում փաստորեն հենց այս հիմնական հարցն ես քննարկում և խոստանում ես եղբորդ հենց նոր սկզբունքներով դաստիարակել: Բայց դու պատրաստ ես եղբորդ ասելու, որ եթե տեսնում ես դիմացինդ քեզ նվաստացնում է, դու էլ իրեն նվաստացրու՞: Եթե տեսնում ես- քեզ ուզում է վատություն անել- դու իրեն ավելի մեծ վատություն արա: Եթե տեսնում ես- ուզում է քեզ քարով խփի, դու իրեն դանակով ու ատրճանակով սատկացրու:
Ներքուստ  համոզված եմ, որ որ դա հաստատ չես ասել, որովհետև  ըստ մեր ավանադական մտածելակերպի, -*"Քարի մեջ արյուն կա":*: 
Ու հենց այս 4 բառով կազմված հայերի ամենասխալ բանաձևով էլ  ամեն ինչ սպառվում է ու  սկսվում է 3 լամուկի դեմ 15000 մորթված հայի պատմությունը:  :Angry2: 
Մի կարծիր թե մարտի մեկը կամ էլ  վերջին 20, կամ 1500 տարվա մեր պատմական  աբսուրդները այլ օպերաներից են: Չէ, հենց նույնն *քարի մեջ արյուն կա* էշությունն է:
*Այո քարի մեջ արյուն կա, եթե այն միայն մեկի ձեռքում է, բայց քարը նաև խաղաղություն է, եթե այն 2-ի ձեռքում էլ է:* 
Քեզ թվում է ձեռքով բարևելու իմաստը որն է՞: Ցույց տալը, որ ձեռքդ դատարկ է, մեջը քար չկա:  :Ok: 
Սովետն ու ԱՄՆ-ն իրար դեմ 20000 ական ռումբ ունեին ու իրար տեսնելիս  ձեռները հեռվից իրար պարզած էին մոտենում, որ հանկարծ դիմացինը այլ բան չմտածի: 
*Մենք պատմականորեն  դժբախտ ենք դառել, ներսում ու դրսում գենոցիդ ենք կերել ու շարունակում ենք ավիրվելը միայն ու միայն քարից "վախենալու" պատճառով:*
Այսօր զինված ռազբորկաներ անող լակոտ- լուկուտը հազար անգամ ավելի մոտ են 18 տարեկան Գագիկ 2-ին, քան տառաճանաչ, մեծ-մեծ ճառաբանող, բայց բնականից ու տրամաբանականից անվերջ հեռու մեր ինտելիգենտիկները: 
Նաև խիստ կարևոր է  հասկանալ կոնֆլիկտի էսկալացիայի պահը: Եթե նկատել ես, ես եղբորդ տրվելիք  խորհուրդների մեջ շեշտել էի, որ կոնֆլիկտի էսկալացիայի դեպքում, ինչ որ պահից սկսած պետք է առաջ անցնել սպառնալիքների մեջ: Դա պատահական լեզվի սայթաքում չէր: Կոնֆլիկտն սկսելն արդեն  ինքնին ծրագրավորված գործողություն է: Եթե նախահարձակ կողմը  գնացել է այդ քայլին, ապա հաստատ նախորոք հաշվել է հնարավոր պատասխանները: Եթե ամեն անգամ էսկալացիոն հաջորդ քայլը գալիս է նույն առաջին հրահրողից, ապա դիմացինի թեկուզ համարժեք պատասխանը միշտ էլ հետ է մնալու իրական վիճակից և նա ի վերջո պարտվելու է: Ծրագրավորված պարտությունից խուսափելու համար հարձակվողին պետք է կանգնեցնել հանդիպակած էսկալացիայով: Այսինքն նրան կանգնեցնել փաստի առջև, որ դու ինքդ ես պատրաստ առավել կտրուկ միջոցների: Դա առնվազն կսթափեցնի դիմացինին և կստիպի վերահաշվարկել իր անելիքները:  
Իրավաբանության մեջ հայտնի  իրողությունը, որ հաճախ հենց զոհն է հրահրում իր վախճանը, հիմնված է հենց այս ֆենամենի վրա:  Անվերջ զիջողականությունը ու ռեակտիվ գործելակերպը անտեղի թուլության դրսևորումներ են ու ինքնին էսկալացիայի են խրախուսում: 
Փաստորեն ես քննարկեցի հիմնականում Գագիկ 2-ի ֆենոմենը: Մնացած հարցերին իմ վերաբերմունքը  մի ուրիշ առիթով կշարունակեմ:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (25.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Տեսնում ես Աստղ ջան, մեր կյանքը փոխելու մասին ենք խոսում, բայց այն հասկանալու հավեսը ունեցողների ավելցուկ չկա:  :LOL: 
  Երևի մեջը "արյուն կա"  :LOL: 
Նոր լսում էի Բորիս Նավասարդյանի պատմածի՝ Ստամբուլի օդակայանում տեղի ունեցածի այն մասը, որը վերաբերում էր կողքի, սահմանն անցնելու համար ամեն ստորացման պատրաստ հայերի զզվելի վարքին: 
Չգիտեմ, թե  հայ հասարակության մեջ ճշգրտորեն  որքանը ստորացողներից է, և որքանը չստորացողների սորթից, բայց համոզված եմ, որ առաջիննները շատ-շատ են:  :Ok: 
Այ էս ֆոնին դու եղբորդ ոնց ուզում ես դաստիարակի՝  մինչև իրական արտաքին թշնամուն հանդիպելը, ինքը նախ ընկնելու է հենց այդ հայերի միջավայրը: Եղբայրդ  դպրոց -բանակում էլ է  շրջապատված  է լինելու հենց այդ սկզբունքներին հլու հպատակ  ջահելներով: Փողոց է դուրս գալու, քայլելու ու գործ է ունենալու  հենց նման մարդկանց հետ:  
Մի կողմում դու ես լինելու քո տեսական քարոզով, մյուս կողմում "հարգանքով" տղերքն ու դրանց "հարգող" հասարակությունը՝  իրենց "ճշտով": 
Մտածել ես, թե  եղբայրդ արդյոք ոնց է դիմանալու այդ երկփեղկվածոիթյանը՞: :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (25.09.2010), Tig (22.09.2010)

----------


## ԳագոՋան

> Բարի ցանկությունները շատ հաճախ իրականություն են դառնում,
>  եթե դրան պատրաստ է հասարակությունը: Ինչ վերաբերում է դուրսը ավելի ապահով համարելուն, ես էլ ու մյուսներն էլ այդպես ենք կարծում, բայց չենք գնում: Ինչու՞, կարող ա՞ ավելի շատ փող չաշխատենք դրսում: Անկեղծ ասած՝ դրսից ենք հավաքվել Հայաստանում՝ համարելով, որ ավելի լավ է դրսից վատ պայմաններով, բայց սեփական հողում: Գուցե մազոխիզմի է նման, բայց դա էլ իմ ու շատ ուրիշների ընտանիքների որոշումն է:
> 
> Իշանությունը թողնենք մի կողմ: Մեր ազգի թերությունները ու դրանք ուղղելու միջոցներն ենք քննարկում այս թեմայում: Կարող ա՞ իշխանությունը հայկական չի: Լրիվ մեր ազգային պատկերն ա արտացոլում: Վաղ թե ուշ սերնդափոխություն է լինելու, այսօրվա իշխանություններին փոխարինելու է մեր սերնդի ներկայացուցիչը: Եթե ինքը մեզ պես մտածի, ինչքան էլ ուզում ա ճնշում գործադրեն, դա արդեն վաղվա հասարակությունը կլինի, միևնույն է իր գաղափարների ինչ-որ հատված կկարողանա իրագործել, փոփոխություն կլինի: Եթե հիմա իմ նման մեկը դառնա նախագահ, կարող ա 2 օրից դիակը գտնեն ինչ-որ ձորում, ու դեռ հարց է՝ կդառնա՞ նախագահ, թե՞ ժողովուրդն էլ նրան խելապակաս կհամարի: Ձուկը գլխից է հոտում, բայց շենքն էլ ներքևից են կառուցում: Ես Սերժի գովքը չեմ անում, ես իմ կարծիքը չեմ փոխել, ես էլի երիտասարդ ուժի, երիտասարդ մտքի կողմից եմ: Միակ ընդդիմադիրը ՀԱԿ-ն է, ես էլի իմ կարծիքին եմ, որ պետք է աջակցել, որ այդ ուժը չկորի ու ինչ-որ դիմադրող ուժ լինի իշխանությանը: Առանց ընդդիմության մենք ընդհանրապես կլճանանք, կզոմբիանանք:


 կարմիր կովին գիտեք,ուրեմն ետ կարմիր կովը կաշին երբեք չի փոխում,ուղկի գույննա մեկմեկ փոխում:մեկել ասումեն պորցվաց թանը անփորձ մացնից լավա,բայց թե վայ ետ պորձելուն որ մենք փորձեցինք,մինչև հիմա ուշքի չենք գալիս,դե չնայաց ուշքի բերողն էլ մի բարի պտուղը չի:պաստորեն վատը վատով պոխելնել մի բան չի,այսինքն ետ որդնաց պտուղների տեղափոխությունից որդերը չեն վերանա,:Չեմ հասկանում ետ մինչեվ երբ պետքա  ծառը պտղից ջրենք,ախր արմատները կչորանան չէ,կամ ել ետ անտեր հիվանդությունը,իհարկե ,տերեվներից կզգացվի, բայց ախր մինչև երբ պետքա արմատները թողաց տերեվներից խոսանք:
Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ,միտինգը նվիրված ծառի արմատներին,դեմ զանազան որդերին,եվ հանուն ապագա առողջ պտուղների,չի համարվում փակված,խոսալու թեմա միշտ էլ կգտնվի…

----------

Ambrosine (25.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

> ..... Կրթություն ասելով հասկանանք մեր աշխարհայացքը, հասունությունը, ընկալունակությունը, ինտելեկտը...


Աստղ ջան, ես կրթություն ասելով, հենց սա էլ ինկատի ունեմ: Ասում ես պատմություն… պարտվողի հոգեբանություն… Լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում: Ասում ես փոքր եղբորդ այս և այն գաղափարների մատուցում… Հա, բայց… Բիձու ասածը նորից չկրկնեմ: Շրջապատում գերիշխումա այլ մտածողություն: Պետքա էդ քո ասած գաղափարները հնարավորինս շատ մարդկաց մեջ սերմանել: Մի հատ կոպիտ օրինակ բերեմ՝ այ աղանդավորները ո՞նց են աշխատում,  ոնց են տարածում իրանց գաղափարները… Իհարկե չեմ ասում ընկնենք փողոցները ու «եհովայի վկայի» կերպար ստանանք, բայց դա իրականացնելու համար պետքա մի բան մտածել… Ու ասեմ, որ արդեն կան մարդիկ ովքեր իրականացնում են դա: :Wink:  Օրինակ «Կարին» ազգագրական երգի և պարի համույթի ղեկավար Գագիկ Գինոսյանը և նրա բոլոր սաներն ու ընկերները միասին վերցրած… Նրանք կազմակերպում են պարի, երգի սիրողական միջոցաջումներ, /արշավներ, հանօգուտ աշխատանքներ/ ու անպայման ներգրավում են այդ միջոցառումներում ժողովրդին: Ինչպես ասում է ազգագրագետ տիկին Խառատյանը՝ «Որպիսի ծեսը, տոնը, երգը, պարը կամ ցանկացած բան, դառնա և լինի իրոք ժողովրդական, ապա ժողովուրդը պիտի անպայման մասնակից լինի այդ ամենին, այլ ոչ թե ուղակի դիտողի դերում լինի»: Իսկ մենք նմանատիպ բոլոր երևույթների նկատմանբ ուղակի դիտող ենք, դրա համար էլ դրանց նկատմամբ կորցրել ենք հոգեհարազատությունը և մերը լինելու զգացողությունը: Այս առումով միասնական շուրջպարը ավանդական դարձնելու գաղափարիդ 2 ձեռքով կողմ եմ; Եթե ուզում եք տեսնենք էդ համախմբման սաղմերը, վաղը չէ մյուս օրը՝ ամսի 24-ին, եկեք կասկադ ու համոզված եմ կզգաք էդ էներգետիկան: 
Գինոսյանը Լեոնիդ Ազգալդյանի զինվորներից է եղել, բայց դեռ երբեք նրա մեջ ազգայնամոլության աստիճանի հասնող մտքեր չեմ տեսել: Թեկուզ և մշակույթի նկատմամբ, երբեք չեմ լսել, որ նա թերագնահատի օտարների մշակույթը, այլ նրա մոտեցումը զուր մերի վերագտնումն է և պահպանումը, ինչպես նաև զարգացումը, բայց հիմքերը՝ այսինքն ինքներս մեզ հասկանալով… Լավ թեմայից շատ եմ շեղվում:
 Աստղ ջան, հիմա ասում ես` միադեմ ազգային մշակո՞ւյթ… Այս հարցում Մեֆի հետ համամիտ եմ, որ բազմազանությունը դա հարստությունա: Այլ հարցա, երբ դա պառակտման աղբյուրա դառնում, ոնցոր ասում ես` սասունցիք սասունցիներից բացի «ուրիշներին» աղջիկ չեն տալիս: Այ էս ծայրահեղական մոտեցումների դեմ պետքա դուրս գալ: Ու պետքա հասկացնել սասունցուն, արցախցուն, երևանցուն, լոռեցուն... որ բոլորս մի ենք ու, որ սասունցու մշակույթը նույնպես բոլորինս է: Նորից անդրադառնոմ «Կարինին», նրանք պարում են ոչ թե կոնկրետ ինչոր տարածաշրջանի պարեր, այլ բոլոր տարատեսակները: Նույնիսկ համշենականը… Ու ասեմ, որ սա միավորման շատ մեծ պոտենցյալա իրա մեջ կրում, անձամբ իմ մաշկի վրա զգացածն եմ ասում: Հիմա հաջորդ փուլը` միավորումից զատ պիտի գաղափարենր առաջ քաշել ու սերմանել; Ասեմ, որ Գինոսյանը և իր թիմը դա էլ է անում: Ու ոչ ոք թող չմտածի, որ նա ազգայնամոլական գաղափարներովա առաջնորդվում: Նրա մոտեցումը սա է` «սիրիր և պահպանիր քոնը, բայց մի տրորիր ուրիշինը, քանի դեռ ուրիշը չի ցանկացել տրորել քոնը»:

Իսկ դու ի՞նչ պրակտիկ առաջարկներ ունես: Օրինակ, Բիձու` գյուղերին նամակներ ուղարկելու առաջարկն էլ հավանեցի, չեղած տեղը էլի բանա, վերացական չի…

----------

Ambrosine (01.10.2010), davidus (22.09.2010), Բիձա (22.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Աստղ ջան, 
>  Շրջապատում գերիշխումա այլ մտածողություն: Պետքա էդ քո ասած գաղափարները հնարավորինս շատ մարդկաց մեջ սերմանել: …


Տիգ ջան, այս բաժնի  6-րդ գրառման մեջ ես մի երկու նախադասությամբ անդրադարձել էի նորի սերմանման սկզբունքներին: 
Գրել էի- 



> ըստ հասարակական տրադիցիաների վերարտադրման /զարգացման/ սկզբունքների, , հասարակությունն ինքնին շատ իներտ հավաքանի է, որը կրկնում է միայն "պապու ասածը": Այն ինքնուրույն որևէ նոր բան անելու բացարձակ անընդունակ է: Անհատներն են, որ հնարում, կամ արտաքին աշխարհից ներ են մուծում նորը ու մնացածը ոչխարի պես սկսում է հետևել ու կրկնօրինակել այդ նորը վերցնող, ավանգարդ մտածելակերպ ունեցող անհատներին: Սա է առաջընթացի ֆորմուլան:


Հիմա մենք էս ֆորմուլան չգիտենք: 
Ապրիորի կա 3 տարբերակ, 
1- Ազգովի հասկանալ ու սաղովս ինքնակամ դրսից վերցնենք պակասածը:
2- Մսավաճառի օրինակով նայենք-նայենք- նայենք ու շարունակենք նայելը:
3- Լիդերները հասկանան, ու ձև գտնեն դրանք  սերմանելու:
Քննարկենք տարբերակները:
2-ը թող ուրիշները  քննարկեն:   :Tongue: 
1 տարբերակը մինչև հիմա   աշխատել է միայն ԲՏ-եքի մակարդակով: Տղերքը տեսել են, որ լավ գործ ա- մեկին փըշտ ես անում, մյուսին կոդլով կալմեջ ես անում, կրակում-քրֆում ինքասպանում ես,  ու անհոգ, սաղի վզներին նստած  ապրում ես:  Մենք իրենց ԲՏ ենք ասում, բայց արի ու տես, որ անտեսելով այդ հանգամանքը, իրենց կողքին, հենց  իրենց օրինակով բյուրեղանում է աճող սերնդի մի ամբողջ շերտ, որի համար ապագա ԲՏ-ությունը հեչ էլ վատ բան չի: Այսինքն իրենք իրենց օրինակով, թեկուզ և բացասական, բայց ավանդույթի ու արժեքայինի սկիզբ են դրել: 
Հանդիպակած դաշտում՝ քաղաքացիականության դաշտում դեռ որ անդորր է: Վաղը մյուս օրը մի գուցե էնտեղ էլ ջահելություն կուտակվի: 
3-Եթե էդ ջահելության դաստիարակը այնթափցին եղավ- կորած ենք: Եթե դու ու Աստղը եղաք, ապա մեծ հույսեր կան դզվելու: 
Հարցը հիմնականում հենց օրինակի մեջ է, և թե որ օրինակը ինչպես կմատուցվի: Եթե միայն խոսք ու հորդոր է լինելու՝ թե դու գնա գլուխդ տուր պատովը, իսկ ես կտեսնեմ, թե դու ոնց ես գլուխդ ցխում-դա միշտ մարտի մեկ է բերելու: Իսկ եթե գլուխը ոչ թե պատին խփելու առաջարկը գերիշխի այլ այն  որպես գլուխ աշխատեցնելու, ապա ԲՏ-ու էլ, իրա աճող շրջապատի էլ հարցը լուծելի է:  
Ասում են, թե վայրի կապիտալիզմը վերջ- շուտ բերելու է նորմալ  հարաբերությունների: Հայերովս էլ սպասում ենք, թե հեսա ԲՏ-եքը կդառնան կապիտալիստ, կկշտանան ու մանրից կդզվենք: Առաջին հայացքից իբր ճիշտ տեսակետ է- շատ  նման ֆիզիկայից անտեղյակների  այն թեզին, թե ջուրը կսառչի 0 աստիճանում, ու 100-ում էլ կեռա: Բայց ոչ մեկը չի հարցնում  - *ԻՆՉ ՃՆՇՄԱՆ ՏԱԿ՞*: Հարցը դպրոցականի հարց է,  բայց մեզանում այդ պարզաբանումը կողմ են դրել ու իրենց էշն են քշում՝ սկսած Լեվոնի տնտեսագետների թիմից ու էս կողմ:
 Հայաստանի պարագայում ջուրը մինուս 100 ում էլ  չի սառչի ու 1000 ում էլ չի եռա, որովհետև «ճնշում» չկա: Ու ոչ մի հարց էլ հայաստանում չի լուծվելու, որովհետև բացի նոսրությունը,   միացյալ հասարակական- քաղաքացիական դաշտ  գոյություն չունի: Հասարակությունը ատոմացված, իրարից տարանջատված վիճակում է: Նստածների համար հայաստանը   զոնա է: Նախկին միջին խավի համար՝ կոնցլագեր, Նախկին համբալների համար- մարդ սպանելու, ԲՏ-ություն, էշություն անելու արտոնված արգելավայր:
Այ հենց այս այլանդակ հասարակական "բազմազանությանը" պետք է վերջ տրվի գործ անելու օրինակով: Մարդը պետք է գնահատվի ըստ իր հասարակական կշռի, արած լավ ու վատի: ԲՏ-են պետք է ստանա իր հասանելիք հասարակական գնահատականը, լեվոնը իրենը, ախք ու զիբիլը իրենցը, ու մնացածներս էլ մերը:  :Ok: 
Օրինակ եթե մենք խելք ունենայինք, դեո սովետի օրոք հիմնարկների պետերի կաբինետի պատին կկպցնեինք էդ հիմնարկի տուալետների նկարները, իրա քիթն էլ մեջը թաղած: Չենք արել, դրա համար մինչև հիմա էդ կեղտի մեջ ենք: Ինքն էլ ձեռները ջեբը՝ նստել է մեր գլխին, դառել արտաքին թշնամուց շատ ավելի վերան ու անտանելի: 
 Հիմա էլ  ուչ չէ,: Կարող ենք ամեն մի պաշտոնյա  անասունի հասցեով նակակներ ուղարկել  մեր ուզած պարունակությամբ կամ շարադրանքով: Մտքներիս որ զոռ տանք, միլիոն ազդու գործ կա անելու- այլանդակին կարգի հրավիրելու ու կողքիններին էլ ցույց տալու, որ տեսաք, այ էս ձևով ձեր սաղի  գյամն էլ կքաշենք: Մեկի օրինակը հարյուրավոր ԲՏ -եքի կզգաստացնի
Տես,   պաղեստինցիք իրենց երկիրը բռնակալից ազատելու համար անցան մասսայական ինքնազոհ պայքարի, հետո ամբողջ Իրաքն այդ զենքով իր երկիրը պահեց: Մենք ոչ միայն չենք պայքարում ներսի դեռ որ սակավաթիվ անասունների դեմ, այլ հրաժարվում ենք նույնիսկ հասկանալ ֆենոմենը, ու ընդունել բուժման ձևերը: /Նայի նախորդ փոստը/ : Դա նման է նրան, որ բժիշկը դանակի ակընհայտ հարվածը դիագնոզի որպես փորլուծ ու որպես դեղ էլ նշանակի սեփական մեզը խմելը, կամ էլ գլուխը տաք պահելը: 
Ու ես չեմ չափազանցացնում: Բանակի «ինքնասպանությունները» հենց սրա արտահայտությունն են- ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս:
Առաջարկում եմ, ով ինչ ձև կարող է, առաջարկի ԲՏ-ուն վարի տալու: Նամակով, ծանրոցներով, պադնոժկով, քարով, փետով, թույնով, սպիդի վարաքով, բաբա-չափելով, մաման լացացնելու ցանկացած այլ ձևերով: Կգրենք, կառաջարկենք, կգործենք որպես նորի ներմուծող անահատներ՝ մի գուցե մարդիկ կարդան, իրար պատմեն: 10-ից մեկն էլ ռիսկ անի նամակ ղրկի, մատը-մատին խփի,  էլի շատ մեծ հաշիվ ա:  :Hands Up:

----------

Tig (23.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

Բիձ, օրինակներդ վերջն են :Hands Up:  հասար ֆիզիկային…

Ասում ես լացացնել, ճնշել… որ «թրծվեն»… Բիձ, ո՞նց դուխ տանք մեզ ու մեր կողքիններին, ախր ոնցոր դու ես ասում մեր մեջ էդ անտեր վախը էնքան խորնա նստած, որ հասելա գենային մակարդակի… :Think: 
Ես էլ եմ համոզված, որ 2 հոգու սատկացնես, մնացածը փիսո են դառնալու… բայց քիչա որ դուխ ունեցողներ չկան, հլը մի բան էլ  քո ասած՝ 

*Մենք իրենց ԲՏ ենք ասում, բայց արի ու տես, որ անտեսելով այդ հանգամանքը, իրենց կողքին, հենց իրենց օրինակով բյուրեղանում է աճող սերնդի մի ամբողջ շերտ, որի համար ապագա ԲՏ-ությունը հեչ էլ վատ բան չի: Այսինքն իրենք իրենց օրինակով, թեկուզ և բացասական, բայց ավանդույթի ու արժեքայինի սկիզբ են դրել:* 


2-3 տարի առաջ ՀԱԿ-ը ոնցոր թե տալիս էր էդ դուխը: Չնայած ես էն վախտ էլ ու հիմա էլ ասում եմ, որ Լևոնի հետևից երբեք չեմ գնա, բայց փաստը մնումա փաստ, որ դուխ էր տալիս մարդկանց: Բայց խի՞ կեսից հետ կանգնեցին… մարտի մեկն էր պատճա՞ռը… էլի վախ սերմանեցի?ն: Թե? դուխները կամ ուժները չհերիքեց էդ զոհերի արյան գնով լացացնեն ԲՏեքին, թե ուղակի ձեռ չեր տալիս… Մինչև հիմա էս հարցերի պատասխանները չեմ կարում հստակեցնեմ իմ համար…

----------


## Վիշապ

Ժողովուրդ, ազգովի խելքի գալու համար տվյալ պահին *նորմալ* կուսակցություն ա պետք։ Մնացածը հեքիաթներ ու պայծառ ֆանտազիաներ են։

----------


## Tig

> Ժողովուրդ, ազգովի խելքի գալու համար տվյալ պահին *նորմալ* կուսակցություն ա պետք։ Մնացածը հեքիաթներ ու պայծառ ֆանտազիաներ են։


Վիշապ ջան, նորմալ կուսակցություններին 5 րոպեյում փչացնում են… վախի կամ անսկզբունքային լինելու պատճառով… Պետքը պետքա, բայց կորիզ չկա…

----------


## davidus

> Պետքը պետքա, բայց կորիզ չկա…


ես պատրաստ եմ....  :Blush:

----------

Tig (23.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, նորմալ կուսակցություններին 5 րոպեյում փչացնում են… *վախի կամ անսկզբունքային լինելու պատճառով…* Պետքը պետքա, բայց կորիզ չկա…


Ասում եմ՝ *նորմալ*...

----------

davidus (23.09.2010), Tig (23.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

> ես պատրաստ եմ....


Ապրես Դավ ջան, բայց ես քաղաքականությունից ու կուսակցություններից փաս… Շատ շատ կողքից հնարավորություններիս չափով կօգնեմ… Չնայած նրան, որ ժամանակս էլ չի հերիքի, բայց եթե հերիքեր էլ… մեկա չեմ ուզում խորանալ քաղաքականության մեջ: Մի քանի երիտասարդների եմ ճանաչում, որ կամաց կամաց մտնում են քաղաքականություն, եթե չեմ սխալվում «նոր պահպանողական շարժում»: Խոստումնալից երիտասարդներ են երևում: Տեսնենք ինչ կարող են անել… Մի քանի անգամ մասնակցել եմ նրանց կազմակերպած ակցիաներին ու հնարավորության դեպքում էլի կմասնակցեմ: Քիչ են, բայց ոնցոր թե կորիզը կա… տեսնենք…

Դավ ջան, հասարակական գործունեությամբ գուցե և զբաղվեմ, բայց ոչ քաղաքականությամբ...

----------


## Բիձա

> Ժողովուրդ, ազգովի խելքի գալու համար տվյալ պահին *նորմալ* կուսակցություն ա պետք։ Մնացածը հեքիաթներ ու պայծառ ֆանտազիաներ են։


Վիշ, եթե լուրջ ես ասում, ապա չեմ ալարի կարծիքս նորեն կասեմ՝
Եթե նորմալ կուսակցություն ասածը որակով ձեթ, լիֆչիկ, կամ հավի բուդ ըլներ,  մի տեղից մի գուցե բերվեր: Բայց էստեղ հենց էդ մասին ենք խոսում՝ ոնց անենք, որ էդ "մաշնից" հայերն էլ ունենան: Էդ անտերը իմպորտնի չի կարող լինել, պտի տեղում արտադրվի: Մասերը կարան դրսից ըլնեն, բայց գոնե սբորկեն ներսում պտի արվի:  Էն որ տեղում բացի ծիրանով շոկոլադից, դրսի հումքով սիգարետից,  արզնի- ջերմուկից ու բառադի ԲՏ-ությունից այլ բան չի արտադրվում դու ինքդ գիտես: Ու էդ ֆոնին  ինչքան էլ ասես  "կուսակցություն ա պետք", - չի ստացվելու, չի գալու, օդից չի ընկնելու, վահագնի ծնունդով դղրդալով երկնքից չի հայտնվելու: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ չէիր- էլի հարց չկա- սաղ ուրախ ախպեր:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, եթե լուրջ ես ասում, ապա չեմ ալարի կարծիքս նորեն կասեմ՝
> Եթե նորմալ կուսակցություն ասածը որակով ձեթ, լիֆչիկ, կամ հավի բուդ ըլներ,  մի տեղից մի գուցե բերվեր: Բայց էստեղ հենց էդ մասին ենք խոսում՝ ոնց անենք, որ էդ "մաշնից" հայերն էլ ունենան: Էդ անտերը իմպորտնի չի կարող լինել, պտի տեղում արտադրվի: Մասերը կարան դրսից ըլնեն, բայց գոնե սբորկեն ներսում պտի արվի:  Էն որ տեղում բացի ծիրանով շոկոլադից, դրսի հումքով սիգարետից,  արզնի- ջերմուկից ու բառադի ԲՏ-ությունից այլ բան չի արտադրվում դու ինքդ գիտես: Ու էդ ֆոնին  ինչքան էլ ասես  "կուսակցություն ա պետք", - չի ստացվելու, չի գալու, օդից չի ընկնելու, վահագնի ծնունդով դղրդալով երկնքից չի հայտնվելու: 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ չէիր- էլի հարց չկա- սաղ ուրախ ախպեր:


Լրիվ ճիշտ ես՝ տեղական պիտի լինի։ Իսկ թե օդից պիտի ընկնի, թե եղեգան փողից, ապա ասեմ. Էնտուզիաստների թիմով կուսակցության օդից ընկնելը շատ ավելի հավանական բան է, քան համազգային քաղաքացիական հասարակության ինքնաստեղծումը։ Վաշտի հրամանատարի կոմպետենտ լինելը շատ ավելի հավանական է, քան թե անկառավարելի վաշտի ինքնակազմակերպումը, հասկանու՞մ ես ինչ եմ ուզում ասել։ Թոփ մենեջմենթի լուրջ վականսիա կա երկրում։

----------


## Բիձա

> Լրիվ ճիշտ ես՝ տեղական պիտի լինի։ Իսկ թե օդից պիտի ընկնի, թե եղեգան փողից, ապա ասեմ. Էնտուզիաստների թիմով կուսակցության օդից ընկնելը շատ ավելի հավանական բան է, քան համազգային քաղաքացիական հասարակության ինքնաստեղծումը։ Վաշտի հրամանատարի կոմպետենտ լինելը շատ ավելի հավանական է, քան թե անկառավարելի վաշտի ինքնակազմակերպումը, հասկանու՞մ ես ինչ եմ ուզում ասել։ Թոփ մենեջմենթի լուրջ վականսիա կա երկրում։


Հենց էս ա երևի մեր մոտեցման հիմնական տարբերությունը - դու կարծում ես, որ լավ թոփ մենեջեր չունենք: Այսինքն մասսան լավն ա, մենեջարն ա բառադի: Իսկ ես ասում եմ, որ մենեջերն ու մասսան նույն սանրի կտավն են լինում, քանի որ 2-ն էլ  տեղական արտադրության պետք է լինեն: 
Էտ ա ֆորմուլան: Հնարավոր չի լավ մենեջեր՝ անկապ թիմում: Ուզում ես Պլատինի բեր դիր տրեներ, մեկ ա, էս թիմով, էս տեխնիկայով, էս "ֆուտբոլիստներով" գնդակը չի տշվելու: Սկզբից մանդրից "ֆւոտբոլիստ" ա պետք աճեցնել, հետո նոր մենեջերը հենց էդ աճեցրածներից-ինքն իրեն էլ կստացվի: 
Ու ֆուտբոլիստն էլ էն չի, որ գա, կայնի միտինգին, նայի կողքիններին -դուխ առնի, ու դոշը ճղելով գոռա:
Ֆուտբոլն էլ, իրա հերթին՝  միտինգը չի: 
Ֆուտբոլիստը դա խաղալ իմացողն է, ոչ թե խոսացողը: Տշողը, խաբս տվողը, ֆինտ անողը, մուղամով բռթողն ու կոճ ջարդողը, ու վերջն էլ գոլ խփողը: Այլ ոչ թե -"վայ մամա ջան, սաղ սուդյան էր մեղավորը": 
Էս ա, Վիշ ախպեր, ուզում ես խաղաս, կանոնները սովորել ա պետք, մարզվել, իսկականից՝ ոչ թե տապչկով, այլ բուտսի հագած, քար, փետ, կիրպիչ -եղան -լապատկով նախապես ընկերական հանդիպումներ ա պետք անց կացնել, հետո արդեն որ հաղթեցիր, միջազգային դաշտեր էլ դուս կգաս:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (01.10.2010), Tig (24.09.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ......................Առաջարկում եմ, ով ինչ ձև կարող է, առաջարկի ԲՏ-ուն վարի տալու: *Նամակով, ծանրոցներով, պադնոժկով, քարով, փետով, թույնով, սպիդի վարաքով, բաբա-չափելով, մաման լացացնելու ցանկացած այլ ձևերով:* Կգրենք, կառաջարկենք, *կգործենք որպես նորի ներմուծող անահատներ*՝ մի գուցե մարդիկ կարդան, իրար պատմեն: 10-ից մեկն էլ ռիսկ անի նամակ ղրկի, մատը-մատին խփի,  էլի շատ մեծ հաշիվ ա:


Բիձ, նու տի դայոշ… ապեր ծիծազից ճաք եմ տվել, Բիձ… բացել ա… դու երևի նամակով ու "բաբա-չափելով" ես "ԲՏ-ուն վարի տալու"… կասկած չկա, շատ լավ ու էֆֆեկտիվ միջոց ա, բայց էս սերունդը "բաբա-չափելու" թռեյնինգ գոնե պտի անցնի… հա, չմոռանաս պատենտ հանես, գոնե հեղինակային իրավունքից պտի օգտվես, ընգեր…

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ, նու տի դայոշ… ապեր ծիծազից ճաք եմ տվել, Բիձ… բացել ա… դու երևի նամակով ու "բաբա-չափելով" ես "ԲՏ-ուն վարի տալու"… կասկած չկա, շատ լավ ու էֆֆեկտիվ միջոց ա, բայց էս սերունդը "բաբա-չափելու" թռեյնինգ գոնե պտի անցնի… հա, չմոռանաս պատենտ հանես, գոնե հեղինակային իրավունքից պտի օգտվես, ընգեր…


Mef ջան, էդ պարբերության վերջի ձեռները տնկած սմայլիկն էլ ճաքի դեմը չի կարացե առնի՞:   :Shok:   Ուրեմն  ճաքը սրոչնի super glue- ով կպցրու, որ շատ չխորանա: 
Ախպեր դու "բաբա չափելու" ուժին էլ տեղյակ չես, բա ոնց անենք՞ : Հայաստանի մեծահասակների 90 տոկոսը  մենակ էդ "զենքին" ա տիրապետում, բա ես դա հաշվի չառնեմ՞: Բա "դրա տերը թաղելը", "դրա տիրումերն" ու մնացած անուղղակի քֆուրները   "բաբա չափել" չեն՞: Բա թող իրենք էլ էդ  "արսենալը" խոդի տան, ինչի ես ճաք տալի՞: Քեզ թվում է, էս ֆորումում որևէ այլ բան բացի բաբա-չափելուց արվում է՞:  :LOL: 
Սերունդն էլ բաբա չափելու թրեյնինգի կարիք չունի, արդեն սովորած-պրոֆեսսիոնալ  ծնվում ա:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ժողովուրդ, ազգովի խելքի գալու համար տվյալ պահին *նորմալ* կուսակցություն ա պետք։ Մնացածը հեքիաթներ ու պայծառ ֆանտազիաներ են։


Նորմալ ազգ ա պետք, ի՞նչ կուսակցության մասին ա խոսքը, այ ախպեր ջան  :Smile: : Ու չասեք, թե ազգը կա, կուսակցությունը չկա. կուսակցությունդ ազգիցդ ա ծնվում: Սիրուն համախառն ագ ա պետք, հավասարաչափ զարգացող վզով ու ուղեղով: Թե չէ հիմա վիզն ու ուղեղը հակադարձ համեմատական մեծություններ են, փոխանակ ուղիղ համեմատական լինելուն: Ամբողջ խնդիրը էս վիզ-ուղեղային հակասությունն ա:

----------

Ambrosine (01.10.2010), Tig (24.09.2010), Բիձա (24.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ես պատրաստ եմ....


Դավ ջան ոնց ասես բռատ  :Wink:  մենք էլ:

----------

davidus (24.09.2010), Tig (24.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նորմալ ազգ ա պետք, ի՞նչ կուսակցության մասին ա խոսքը, այ ախպեր ջան : Ու չասեք, թե ազգը կա, կուսակցությունը չկա. կուսակցությունդ ազգիցդ ա ծնվում: Սիրուն համախառն ագ ա պետք, հավասարաչափ զարգացող վզով ու ուղեղով: Թե չէ հիմա վիզն ու ուղեղը հակադարձ համեմատական մեծություններ են, փոխանակ ուղիղ համեմատական լինելուն: Ամբողջ խնդիրը էս վիզ-ուղեղային հակասությունն ա:


Հայկօ, կարելի է նաև ասել թե «ամեն ժողովուրդ արժան է իր իշխանություններին» ու էլի նման ծեծված խոսքեր ու փակել «քաղաքականություն» բաժինը: Իհարկե վայելչակազմ, խելացի խոշոր աչքերով, խարտյաշ-գանգրահեր, խոհեմ, ճկուն ու հնարամիտ ազգ է պետք :Jpit:  Սովորաբար օրինակ հոտը խեկավարում են հոտի ուժեղագույները, երամի առաջնորդները ամենադիմացկուն ու շուստրի ծտերն են: Հիմա մեր ազգի ուժեղագույնները Սարգսյան Սերժն ու Տիկոն են, Աբրահամյան Հովիկն է, Սահակյան Գալուստն է, Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոնն է, Զուրաբյան Լևոնն ու Արարատն է, Ջհանգիրյան Գագոն է: :Tongue:   Ու այս պիտի որ հավասարաչափ (ուղղահայաց) վզով ու ուղեղով մարդիկ լինեն, որովհետև հակառակ պարագայում կստացվի, որ տձև ու թերզարգացած հոպոսապիենսը ավելի ուժեղ է հավասարաչափ վիզ/ուղեղ հարաբերությամբ տեսակից: Եթե ոչ, ուրեմն պետք է բացատրել թե ինչու են հենց այս մարդիկ ղեկավարում ամբոխը: Իմ բացատրությունը հետևյալն է՝ կենդանիների մոտ առաջնորդը ընտրվում է բնազդով ու բնական պայքարով, իսկ քսանմեկերրորդ դարի հոմոսապիենսի մոտ՝ քաղաքականություն-քաղաքականություն խաղով, որտեղ խաղի կանոնների հետ կարելի է մանիպուլյացիաներ անել: Խաղը կարելի է վերածել շախմատի, ու կարելի է վերածել ղումարի, կախված թե խաղացողները ինչքանով են կարողացել մոլորեցենել ամբոխին, իրար: Հիմա այն ստադիան է, որ խաղացողները կարողացել են ամբոխին համոզել, որ ամբոխը տուֆտա ցեղից է, ու բան չի կարող փոխել: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ պետք է նորմալ կուսակցություն՝ բաղկացած «բիթի» մարդկանցից, որպեսզի նախևառաջ կարողանան ազգային առողջ արժեհամակարգեր քարոզել, ստորացուցիչ քարոզների փոխարեն: Իհարկի եթե ազգն ամբողջությամբ բաղկացած է հաստավիզ ու անուղեղներից, ապա «նորմալ»-ի համար թեկնածուներ չեն լինի: Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ դու կարծում ես թե ազգի մեծամասնությունը ուղտեր են: Պարզապես հիմա ուղտերը կրած ունեն ղումարում, որի կանոնները իրենք են թելադրել, ու ազգի մեծամասնությունն էլ կարծում է, թե էլ շանս չկա, ղումարի կանոններն են այդպիսին, բա խո ազգովի ֆուֆլո չե՞նք ֆռֆռալու, պիտի տանք: :Yes:

----------


## Tig

> Հայկօ, կարելի է նաև ասել թե «ամեն ժողովուրդ արժան է իր իշխանություններին» ու էլի նման ծեծված խոսքեր ու փակել «քաղաքականություն» բաժինը: Իհարկե վայելչակազմ, խելացի խոշոր աչքերով, խարտյաշ-գանգրահեր, խոհեմ, ճկուն ու հնարամիտ ազգ է պետք Սովորաբար օրինակ հոտը խեկավարում են հոտի ուժեղագույները, երամի առաջնորդները ամենադիմացկուն ու շուստրի ծտերն են: Հիմա մեր ազգի ուժեղագույնները Սարգսյան Սերժն ու Տիկոն են, Աբրահամյան Հովիկն է, Սահակյան Գալուստն է, Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոնն է, Զուրաբյան Լևոնն ու Արարատն է, Ջհանգիրյան Գագոն է:  Ու այս պիտի որ հավասարաչափ (ուղղահայաց) վզով ու ուղեղով մարդիկ լինեն, որովհետև հակառակ պարագայում կստացվի, որ տձև ու թերզարգացած հոպոսապիենսը ավելի ուժեղ է հավասարաչափ վիզ/ուղեղ հարաբերությամբ տեսակից: Եթե ոչ, ուրեմն պետք է բացատրել թե ինչու են հենց այս մարդիկ ղեկավարում ամբոխը: Իմ բացատրությունը հետևյալն է՝ կենդանիների մոտ առաջնորդը ընտրվում է բնազդով ու բնական պայքարով, իսկ քսանմեկերրորդ դարի հոմոսապիենսի մոտ՝ քաղաքականություն-քաղաքականություն խաղով, որտեղ խաղի կանոնների հետ կարելի է մանիպուլյացիաներ անել: Խաղը կարելի է վերածել շախմատի, ու կարելի է վերածել ղումարի, կախված թե խաղացողները ինչքանով են կարողացել մոլորեցենել ամբոխին, իրար: Հիմա այն ստադիան է, որ խաղացողները կարողացել են ամբոխին համոզել, որ ամբոխը տուֆտա ցեղից է, ու բան չի կարող փոխել: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ պետք է նորմալ կուսակցություն՝ բաղկացած «բիթի» մարդկանցից, որպեսզի նախևառաջ կարողանան ազգային առողջ արժեհամակարգեր քարոզել, ստորացուցիչ քարոզների փոխարեն: Իհարկի եթե ազգն ամբողջությամբ բաղկացած է հաստավիզ ու անուղեղներից, ապա «նորմալ»-ի համար թեկնածուներ չեն լինի: Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ դու կարծում ես թե ազգի մեծամասնությունը ուղտեր են: Պարզապես հիմա ուղտերը կրած ունեն ղումարում, որի կանոնները իրենք են թելադրել, ու ազգի մեծամասնությունն էլ կարծում է, թե էլ շանս չկա, ղումարի կանոններն են այդպիսին, բա խո ազգովի ֆուֆլո չե՞նք ֆռֆռալու, պիտի տանք:


Վիշապ ջան, դե տենո՞ւմ ես, որ դու էլ ես գալիս Բիձու ասածին…
Այսինքն, եթե քո ասելով կա էն ներուժը, որ կարա ստեղծի նորմալ կուսակցություն՝ ուրեմն դա ինքնաբերաբար կստեղծվի… չէ՞… Բայց ո՞ւրա… Ասում ես կրվե՞լ… ֆուֆլո՞… դե ուրեմն չկա չէ՞ էդ հասկացողությունը ունեցողներ ու էդ աստիճանի պլոճիկով կազմ… Ու Բիձու ասածն էլ էնա, որ պիտի աճացվի, դաստիարակվի մեր սերունդից էդ որակի մասսա, որը կդառնա կարգին առաջնորդ… Ու հենց քո ասածից էլ նույն եզրահանգման եմ գալիս…

----------

davidus (24.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, դե տենո՞ւմ ես, որ դու էլ ես գալիս Բիձու ասածին…
> Այսինքն, եթե քո ասելով կա էն ներուժը, որ կարա ստեղծի նորմալ կուսակցություն՝ ուրեմն դա ինքնաբերաբար կստեղծվի… չէ՞… Բայց ո՞ւրա… Ասում ես կրվե՞լ… ֆուֆլո՞… դե ուրեմն չկա չէ՞ էդ հասկացողությունը ունեցողներ ու էդ աստիճանի պլոճիկով կազմ… Ու Բիձու ասածն էլ էնա, որ *պիտի աճացվի, դաստիարակվի մեր սերունդից էդ որակի մասսա*, որը կդառնա կարգին առաջնորդ… Ու հենց քո ասածից էլ նույն եզրահանգման եմ գալիս…


«Աճացվել», «դաստիարակվել» կրավորական սեռի բայեր են, որ ենթադրում են նաև աճեցնող, դաստիարակողների գոյություն: Աճեցնող-դաստիարակողները ըստ երևույթին անհատներ են, քաղաքական վառ դեմքեր, պայծառ գաղափարախոսություններով (լուրջ): Ու օղակը էդտեղ փակվում է, եթե հարցնենք, թե որտեղի՞ց այդ անհատները, եթե ոչ մեր ժողովդրի միջից: Ինձ թվում է պահանջարկը կա, ուղղակի երկչոտ վիճակ է տիրում երկրում, գաղափարախոսներն են քաքլան: Դրա համար էն որ ասում են դաշտը մաքրել է պետք, դա էդքան էլ դեմագոգիա չի: Քարոզչական դաշտը մոլորեցնում է ժողովրին, իսկ դուք ասում եք «դաստիրակվի», «աճեցվի»...

----------


## davidus

> Դրա համար էն որ ասում են դաշտը մաքրել է պետք, դա էդքան էլ դեմագոգիա չի: *Քարոզչական դաշտը մոլորեցնում է ժողովրին,* իսկ դուք ասում եք «դաստիրակվի», «աճեցվի»...


Վիշապ ջան, ողջ ժողովուրդը չէ, որ էդ քարոչությունից մոլորվել է, վառ օրինակ էս թեմայում գրող մարդիկ: Իսկ ինչքան մարդիկ կան էս ֆորումից դուրս, որոնք նույնպես չեն մոլորվել: Հավատացնում եմ քիչ չեմ, ընենց որ Տիգը ճիշտ ա ասում, լավ էլ պիտի «աճացվի», «դաստիարակվի»...

----------

Tig (24.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

> «Աճացվել», «դաստիարակվել» կրավորական սեռի բայեր են, որ ենթադրում են նաև աճեցնող, դաստիարակողների գոյություն: Աճեցնող-դաստիարակողները ըստ երևույթին անհատներ են, քաղաքական վառ դեմքեր, պայծառ գաղափարախոսություններով (լուրջ): Ու օղակը էդտեղ փակվում է, եթե հարցնենք, թե որտեղի՞ց այդ անհատները, եթե ոչ մեր ժողովդրի միջից: Ինձ թվում է պահանջարկը կա, ուղղակի երկչոտ վիճակ է տիրում երկրում, գաղափարախոսներն են քաքլան: Դրա համար էն որ ասում են դաշտը մաքրել է պետք, դա էդքան էլ դեմագոգիա չի: Քարոզչական դաշտը մոլորեցնում է ժողովրին, իսկ դուք ասում եք «դաստիրակվի», «աճեցվի»...


Ըհը Վիշապ ջան, բա մենք ստեղ ինչո՞վ ենք զբաղված… Ուզում ենք հասկանանք, թե բացի քաքլան գաղափարախոսների ազդեցությունից, էլ ինչ ձևեր կարանք «հայտնաբերենք», որ հնարավորինս ճիշտ ազդենք վաղվա երիտասարդի մտածելակերպի վրա… Ճիշտա ամենալավ դաստիարակման միջոցը սեփական օրինակնա… բայց դե հիմա ունենք էն, ինչ ունենք ու եղածը հաշվի առնելով պիտի առաջ շարժվենք, ոչ թե ասենք փակ շղթայա ու վերջ…
Գոնէ եթե մենք, տեսականից բացի, մեր սեփական օրինակով մի փոքր ավելի կարենանք ցույց տանք, քան երեկ էինք ցույց տալիս, վաղը եկողները դրան էլ մի փոքր կավելացնեն… ու տենց սելը տեղից կշարժվի: Սերնդափոխությունը երկար պրոցեսա… իսկ կյանքը շատ կարճա համբերելու համար… բայց դե… մի խոսքով՝ լավ դի ըլի…

----------

Բիձա (24.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

Ժող, նոր ընդմիջմանը ահագին հետաքրքիր զրույց լսեցի մեր կողքի սեղանից…
Ճիշտա թռուցիկ էի լսում, բայց հիմնական միտքը հասկացա: Ուրեմն մի կին պատմում էր վրացիների հետ իր ունեցած առնչությունների մասին: Ինչքան հասկացա նոր էր Վրաստանից եկել: Ուրեմն ասումա՝ «Էս վրացիքի գիտե՞ս ինչը զարմացրեց, որ մեծամասնությունը հայրենասեր են ու… ոնց ասեմ… ամեն ինչ անում են ի նպաստ իրանց պետության լինելուն, որ իրանց պետությունը լինի ու հզորանա… Մեկ էլ գիտես ինչ հեքիաթներ էին պատմում… Իրանք իրանց համարում են Դավթի սերունդ՝ այսինքն իրանց մեջ հրեական արյուն կա ու իրանք ընտրյալ ազգ են… Մեզ էլ ասում էին, որ Մաշտոցը վրացիներիցա գողացել հայկական այբուբենը ու իրանք ստիպված նորն են գրել… :LOL:  ու երբ ասեցի՝ դե մի հատ հին վրացական գիր ցույց տուր, որ հայկական տառերով գրված լինի, լռվեց, մեկ էլ մնաց մնաց ասեց՝ «Նետ էտը տակ…»… ու երբ որ ասեցի դե հլը փորձի կիրառես հայկական այբուբենը վրացերենի վրա… կամ ո՞վա գրել ձեր այբուբենը, ասեց «Նեզնայու, նո ետը տակ»… :LOL: »

Հիմա ի՞նչ կապ ունի էս խոսակցությունը ազգովի խելքի գալու հետ… Լրիվ ուղակի կապ՝ *քարոզչությամբա պետք զբաղվել*…

----------

davidus (24.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Հիմա ի՞նչ կապ ունի էս խոսակցությունը ազգովի խելքի գալու հետ… Լրիվ ուղակի կապ՝ *քարոզչությամբա պետք զբաղվել*…


 Բռատ ես էլ եմ նույն բանը ասում, պարզապես էֆֆեկտիվ քարոզչությամբ կարող է զբաղվել կուսակցությունը։ Անհատներս ինչքան էլ ճղվենք, մենակ իրար կարող ենք քարոզել ֆորումներում։

Հ.Գ. Էլ չասեմ, որ հիմիկվա «ընդդիմությունը» զբաղված է պարտվողական ու ապազգային քարոզչությամբ։

----------

davidus (24.09.2010), Tig (24.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Բռատ ես էլ եմ նույն բանը ասում, պարզապես էֆֆեկտիվ քարոզչությամբ կարող է զբաղվել կուսակցությունը։ Անհատներս ինչքան էլ ճղվենք, մենակ իրար կարող ենք քարոզել ֆորումներում։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Էլ չասեմ, որ հիմիկվա «ընդդիմությունը» զբաղված է պարտվողական ու ապազգային քարոզչությամբ։


Բա հիմա, որ չկա էդ քո ուզած կուսակցությունը, ի՞նչ անենք… Ստիպված հնարավորինս պիտի ճղվենք մեջտեղներիցս… ու ֆորումներից դուրս էլ փորձենք դա անել…

հ.գ. մի հին ընկեր ունեմ: Շատ վաղուց չէինք հանդիպել… երեկ պատահաբար մեր տուն էր եկել :Smile:  պարզվեց իրանց գյուղապետարանումա ընդունվել աշխատանքի ու ինչպես ինքն էր ասում, գյուղապետի տեղակալանման մի բանա իրա պաշտոնը… Ուրեմն պատմում էր, որ գյուղի բյուդջեի կատարողականությունը հասցրելա 95 տոկոսի: Ահագին կարգիա բերել գյուղի վիճակը, ոռոգում, ճանապարհներ… էս վերջերս էլ ահագին գրենական պիտույքներ են բաժանել գյուղի դպրոցի բոլոր երեխեքին… Ասումա, լավ տեղը տեղին նպատակային ծախսեր ենք անում… Ժողովուրդը ահագին գոհա: Ասումա էն սկզբներում գյուղապետը ասում էր՝ «հը բան ման չկա՞… մի բան չի կպնո՞ւմ…», ինքն էլ համոզելա, բա սկզբից սարքենք, հունի մեջ քցենք, հետո կկպցնենք ու տենց սկսել են նորմալ աշխատել… Ու հիմա ասումա գյուղապետին «դզելա», որ իրան մարզում գովում են… փառասիրությունը շոյվելա ու հլա մի բան կպցնելու մասին առայժմ մոռացելա…

հ.գ.հ.գ. …էս էլ մի ձևվա… ահագին ուրախացել էի ընկերոջս արածների համար: Ու եթե նույնիսկ մի քիչ գլուխա գովում, մեկա իրա ասածի կեսն էլ, եթե անումա ուրեմն հալալա…

----------

davidus (24.09.2010), Բիձա (24.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Հայկօ, կարելի է նաև ասել թե «ամեն ժողովուրդ արժան է իր իշխանություններին» ու էլի նման ծեծված խոսքեր ու փակել «քաղաքականություն» բաժինը: Իհարկե վայելչակազմ, խելացի խոշոր աչքերով, խարտյաշ-գանգրահեր, խոհեմ, ճկուն ու հնարամիտ ազգ է պետք *Սովորաբար օրինակ հոտը խեկավարում են հոտի ուժեղագույները*, երամի առաջնորդները ամենադիմացկուն ու շուստրի ծտերն են: Հիմա մեր ազգի ուժեղագույնները Սարգսյան Սերժն ու Տիկոն են, Աբրահամյան Հովիկն է, Սահակյան Գալուստն է, Տեր-Պետրոսյան Լևոնն է, Զուրաբյան Լևոնն ու Արարատն է, Ջհանգիրյան Գագոն է:  Ու այս պիտի որ հավասարաչափ (ուղղահայաց) վզով ու ուղեղով մարդիկ լինեն, որովհետև հակառակ պարագայում կստացվի, որ տձև ու թերզարգացած հոպոսապիենսը ավելի ուժեղ է հավասարաչափ վիզ/ուղեղ հարաբերությամբ տեսակից: Եթե ոչ, ուրեմն պետք է բացատրել թե ինչու են հենց այս մարդիկ ղեկավարում ամբոխը: Իմ բացատրությունը հետևյալն է՝ կենդանիների մոտ առաջնորդը ընտրվում է բնազդով ու բնական պայքարով, իսկ քսանմեկերրորդ դարի հոմոսապիենսի մոտ՝ քաղաքականություն-քաղաքականություն խաղով, որտեղ խաղի կանոնների հետ կարելի է մանիպուլյացիաներ անել: *Խաղը կարելի է վերածել շախմատի, ու կարելի է վերածել ղումարի, կախված թե խաղացողները ինչքանով են կարողացել մոլորեցենել ամբոխին, իրար:* Հիմա այն ստադիան է, որ *խաղացողները կարողացել են ամբոխին համոզել, որ ամբոխը տուֆտա ցեղից է, ու բան չի կարող փոխել:* Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ *պետք է նորմալ կուսակցություն՝ բաղկացած «բիթի» մարդկանցից, որպեսզի նախևառաջ կարողանան ազգային առողջ արժեհամակարգեր քարոզել, ստորացուցիչ քարոզների փոխարեն:* Իհարկի եթե *ազգն ամբողջությամբ բաղկացած է հաստավիզ ու անուղեղներից,* ապա «նորմալ»-ի համար թեկնածուներ չեն լինի: Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ դու կարծում ես թե ազգի մեծամասնությունը ուղտեր են: Պարզապես *հիմա ուղտերը կրած ունեն ղումարում, որի կանոնները իրենք են թելադրել, ու ազգի մեծամասնությունն էլ կարծում է, թե էլ շանս չկա, ղումարի կանոններն են այդպիսին,* բա խո ազգովի ֆուֆլո չե՞նք ֆռֆռալու, պիտի տանք:


Վիշապ ջան, ահռելի քայլերով առաջ ենք գնում, մնացել ա մի ճռթ: 
Մարքարիտ ֆրազներ ունես, -ճիշտ ձևակերպած, սխալ մեկնաբանած: Ու բանն էլ էն ա, որ սխալն ընդամենը մի հատ ա, բայց հենց ամենաքոքում: /Մի նեղացի, Վիշ ախպեր,  որ էդպես վեևից եմ խոսում, մեծի իրավունքով եմ էդպես ասում, քանի որ հաստատ քեզանից շատ ավելի  տարիքով  եմ ու շատ տեսած ու հասկացած/: 
Ասում ես 



> Սովորաբար օրինակ հոտը խեկավարում են հոտի ուժեղագույները


Այո, ուժեղներն են ղեկավարում, բայց այստեղ ու հետո չես քննարկում, թե ինչպես  է բացահայտվում ուժեղը՞: *Դա է հիմնական խնդիրը:* 
Զարմանալի պարզ բանաձևով- *արուների կռվով:* Կախված տեսակից, սկսած -իրար մինչև սատկացնելու աստիճան արունլվա անելուց,  որոշ արտակարգ դեպքերում սիրամարգությամբ շշկռցնելուց, վերջացրած պոզահարելով ժայռից գցելով:
*Արուների կռիվը դա ֆուֆլո չի, կենսաբանության հիմնաքարերից մեկն է, եթե ոչ ամենահիմնականը:* :Hands Up: 
Արուն իսկապես գնում է անձնազոհ պայքարի մյուս ձեռնոց նետածի դեմ: Հաղթելով  անցնում է, հաջորդների  հախից է գալիս ու մտնում ֆինալ, կրում- դառնում շեֆ:   :Ok: 
Մյուս գարնանը էդ սաղ խաղերը նորից ներքևից սկսում են: Նոր շուստրի, ուժեղ, խելոք, դիմացկուն արուներ են մետեղ գալիս, ներքևներում լոկալ կռիվներում հաղթողը գնում է քյասար ֆինալ -հին շեֆի դեմ ու էդ կռվի հաղթողն է արդեն շեֆ դառնում: /Մաուգլին հո նայած կաս  :LOL: / Ընտրակաշառք, ծանոթ- դոդլֆիկ արանքում չկա- չիստի բոյ ա: Դաժե հին շեֆն ա նստած սպասում մինչև ֆինալիստը հայտնվի, նոր բոյը տա: Նախապես ոչ մի ԲՏ-ություն, ոչ մի թույնել, կրակել, բանտ նստցնել:  :Ok:  
Քեզ թվում ա ըտենց տեսակներ չեն եղել, ուր հին շեֆերը ԲՏ-ությամբ են փորձել շեֆ մնալ՞. Երևի հաստատ են եղել, բայց  էդ տեսակը 100 միլին տարի առաջ արդեն պատմություն ա դառել, պարտվել մյուսներին, որովհետև «անասուն» շեֆը կործանման ամենաքյասար ֆորմուլան ա, ու հաստատ ներսում իբր բիջ այդ դեբիլը ու դրան հանդուրժած տեսակին մյուս գարնանը հաստատ աղվեսը կերել ա:   :LOL: 



> Խաղը կարելի է վերածել շախմատի, ու կարելի է վերածել ղումարի, կախված թե խաղացողները ինչքանով են կարողացել մոլորեցենել ամբոխին, իրար:


Իմ վերը շարադրածից հետևում է, որ խաղ առհասրակ չկա, Անասունների մոտ -կենաց մահու պայքարի մակարդակի բերած բնազդ է, իսկ մարդ արարածի մոտէ արժեքային համակարգի մակարդակի  բարձրացված հասարակական գոյակցության ու զարգացման անբեկանելի սկզբունքներ: Գնա պատմության խորքերի հին-հին հերոսներից սկսի ու հետ արի - կտեսնես արանքում միայն ու միայն ուժեղ, հաղթող, խելոք, հեռատես տղամարդն է, արուն է, որին առաջ է մղում կենսաբանական ահռելի փառասիրությունը, իր եսը առաջ տանելու անբացատրելի ներքին կամքը, ինքնազոհվելու գնով հաղթանակին հասնելու պատրաստակամությունը:  :Ok: 
Աստիճանաբար, զենքերի զարգացման ու քաղաքակրթության զարգացմանը զուգընթաց՝ հին,  ֆիզիկապես գերազանց տղամարդուն փոխարինելու եկավ ավելի  խելոքը, խորամանկը, հեռատեսը, իմաստունը: Բայց այդ մեկի ի հայտ գալու, վեր հանելու,  գտնելու ֆորմուլան մնաց նույնը- արուների դեմ առ դեմ պայքարը: Պայքարը խելքի, իմաստության, հեռատեսության, մյուսներին ղեկավարելու ունակությունների:  :Ok: 
*Ժողովուրդը մինչև ընտրաթուղթը յաշիկ գցելը մրցակցության արդար պայքարին է հետևում, քցում, բռնում է, թե որն է ավելի հարմար որ իր գլխին "որձություն" անի:* Նույնիսկ որպես արու  կնոջը կարող է ընտրի, եթե իսկապես նա է այդ պահի «որձը»:    :LOL: 
*Ժողովրդի դերը հիմնականն է, նա է պայքարի կազմակերպիչն ու տերը: ԲՏ-ուն հենց արգանդում վիժեցնողը:* Որովհետև հաղթող ժողովուրդը իր կոդեքսում գրած ունի- ԲՏ-եք չեմ ընդունում ու սատկացնելու եմ, չեմ թողնելու դաժե թփրտան: Տիգ-ի պատմած վրացի կինը հենց էդ պատմությունն է արել- ինքը իր արուիին ինքն է ըւնտրել, երկիր սարքել ու ինքն է իր երկրի տերը, այլ ոչ թե ԲՏ-ն: 




> խաղացողները կարողացել են ամբոխին համոզել, որ ամբոխը տուֆտա ցեղից է, ու բան չի կարող փոխել:[/B]


 Ըտենց բան չկա, խաղացողը չի համոզել, չի ֆռցրել, չի խաբել: Ամբոխն ա դեբիլ որ խաբվել ա, «քարի մեջ արյուն կա» ֆորմուլայից բացի այլ բան աշխարհում չի հասկացել ու մնացել է  նախնադարում: 



> պետք է նորմալ կուսակցություն՝ բաղկացած «բիթի» մարդկանցից, որպեսզի նախևառաջ կարողանան ազգային առողջ արժեհամակարգեր քարոզել, ստորացուցիչ քարոզների փոխարեն:


Բառադի ամբոխից անհնար է նորմալ կուսակցություն սարքել:որովհետև այդ բառադի ամբոխը որձի պայքար առհասրակ չի ընդունում ու չունի- ամեն ինչ ԽԾԲ, 5000 դրամ, դավաճանությամբ է որոշվում: Կուսակցությունն էլ նույն սկզբունքների տեր է մնալու, որը և տեսնում ենք իրականում: 



> ազգն ամբողջությամբ բաղկացած է հաստավիզ ու անուղեղներից,


Էնքան էլ սխալ չի ասված: Էպիտետներն են մի քիչ կոպիտ- *ես կասեի սակավամիտ, ոչ տղամարդկանցից:*   :LOL:  :Hands Up:  :Tongue: 



> հիմա ուղտերը կրած ունեն ղումարում, որի կանոնները իրենք են թելադրել, ու ազգի մեծամասնությունն էլ կարծում է, թե էլ շանս չկա, ղումարի կանոններն են այդպիսին,


Կանոները ուղտերը չեն թելադրել, *ամբոխն իր սակավամտությամբ է դրել էդ կանոները:*
Այսինքն ասածս էն, է, որ *հայ ազգը պետք է գոնե հավ ու աքլորից խելք սովորի, իր արուներին ճիշտ դաստիարակի, իրական կռվի միջով անց կացնի,* *չխառնվի իր բալեքի ռազբորկեքին ու թողնի, որ մեջներից տղամարդ ծնվի, այլ ոչ թե ԲՏ, կամ մամայի բալա*:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Դե հիմա գցի բռնի, թե հրապարակում եղած նախկին ու ներկա որ մեկն էր /է/ արու:  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> .
> Հիմա ի՞նչ կապ ունի էս խոսակցությունը ազգովի խելքի գալու հետ… Լրիվ ուղակի կապ՝ *քարոզչությամբա պետք զբաղվել*…


Տիգ ջան, ի՞նչ պիտի քարոզես ու ո՞նց պիտի քարոզես…

----------

Tig (25.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Առանց դեղի չեն քնում   
> Կենտրոնում գործող գիշերային ակումբը բնակիչներին օր ու արեւ չի տալիս
> Աբովյան 39 հասցեի բնակիչներն արդեն 10 տարի զրկված են սեփական տներում հանգիստ քնելու իրավունքից: Պատճառը 5 հարկանի շենքի նկուղային հարկում գործող «Զեւս» կարաոկե-բարում՝ հատկապես գիշերային ժամերին հնչող բարձր երաժշտությունը, աղմուկը, հաճախակի դարձած կռիվներն ու հաշվեհարդարներն են: 
> Բնակիչները խնդիրը լուծելու ակնկալիքով տարիներ ի վեր դիմումներ են ուղարկում Երեւանի քաղաքապետին, Կենտրոն համայնքի ղեկավարին, ՀՀ վարչապետին ու նախագահին: Ի պատասխան բազմաթիվ բողոքների՝ առողջապահության պետական հիգիենիկ եւ հակահամաճարակային տեսչության մասնագետները եկել, աղմուկի մակարդակի չափումներ են կատարել, որոնց արդյունքում, սակայն, պարզել են, որ «Զեւսի» գործունեության ընթացքում առաջացած աղմուկը չի գերազանցում սանիտարական նորմերով եւ կանոններով սահմանված թույլատրելի սահմանը: 
> Օրերս այդ հասցեի բնակիչները դիմել էին նաեւ «Առավոտին»: «Բոլորս սթրեսի մեջ ենք, գիշերը, եթե բախտներս բերում է, քնում ենք, բայց մեկ էլ այնպիսի ձայներ են լսվում, որ զարթնելով, քեզ թվում է՝ դժոխք ես ընկել»,- նյարդայնացած ասում էր 70-ամյա Մարիաննա Հարությունյանը, որն այժմ միայն դեղահաբերի օգնությամբ է կարողանում քնել: Բնակիչները, սակայն, վստահեցնում էին, որ այդ չափումներն արվում են այնպիսի ժամերի, երբ ներքեւում երաժշտությունն անջատված է լինում: «Հենց որ մենք մի նամակ ենք գրում, առաջինն այդ օբյեկտի տերերն են իմանում այդ մասին: Չափումներն անում են այն ժամանակ, երբ որ ձայն չկա, հենց գնում են՝ ուղիղ 5 րոպե հետո նորից սկսվում է: Երբ որ եկել են, ուզել եմ իջնել ասել, որ անեն այն, ինչ որ միշտ անում են, բայց արգելեցին, թե չեմ կարող ուժ գործադրել, որ ձայնը բարձրացնեն»,- ասաց Մ. Հարությունյանը ու հավելեց, որ այլեւս ոչ մի ելք չունենալով՝ իրենք են գիշերվա ժամերին զանգում օբյեկտ կամ անձամբ գնում-խնդրում, որպեսզի գոնե երաժշտության ձայնը իջեցնեն, բայց մեր զրուցակցի պատմելով՝ ակումբում գտնվողներն այնպիսի վիճակում են, որ նույնիսկ լսելու ունակ չեն: ՀՀ ոստիկանությանը դիմելիս բնակիչները նման պատասխան են ստացել. «Ինչ է, չգիտե՞ք, որ իրենք տերեր ունեն, մենք ի՞նչ կարող ենք անել»: Կենտրոնի թաղապետարանում բնակիչների ընդունելության ժամանակ առեւտրի եւ սպասարկումների բաժնից էլ արձագանքել են. «Օբյեկտն աշխատում է, մեզ գումար է վճարում»: Բնակիչներին այժմ, բացի աղմուկից, նաեւ մեկ այլ հանգամանք է մտահոգում: «Զեւսի» տնօրինությունը, իրենց խոսքով՝ շուրջ 3 ամիս է՝ օբյեկտն ընդլայնելու աշխատանքներ է իրականացնում, ինչը, բնակիչների կարծիքով, անօրինական է եւ չկա համապատասխան թույլտվություն: Նրանք պնդում էին, որ շինարարությունը վտանգավոր է դարձրել իրենց շենքում ապրելը, քանի որ թուլացել է հիմքը եւ ամեն րոպե կարող է փլվել: Այս ամենից զատ, գիշերային ժամերին այս տարածքում հաճախակի հրդեհ է բռնկվում: «Առավոտը» ականատես եղավ նաեւ, թե ինչպիսի աղբանոցի է վերածվել շենքի տարածքը այդ շինարարության արդյունքում: «Ամեն տեղ արծարծվում է, որ գիշերային ակումբների խնդիրը պետք է լուծվի, հարցը պառլամենտում է: Բայց այս օբյեկտը ընդլայնվում է»,- նշեց մեկ այլ բնակիչ՝ Ռուզաննա Պալյանը: 70-ամյա Մ. Հարությունյանը միայն մի բան է ուզում՝ իր տան մեջ հանգիստ քնել. «Բայց ամեն փոփոխությունից հետո վիճակն ավելի է վատանում, մի բան ենք խնդրում, ոչինչ մի արեք: Միայն մի չափիչ սարք դրեք, որ աշխատողները դրանից ավելի չբարձրացնեն»: «Զեւսի» տնօրեն Վիգեն Շահբազյանը բնակիչների բողոքներին ի պատասխան՝ «Առավոտին» նման պարզաբանում տվեց. «Բողոքողները հավանաբար հիվանդ, ներվային մարդիկ են, կարող է ձայն չլինի, բայց իրենք բողոքեն: Կարող է չեն ուզում աշխատենք, մտածում են. ո՞նց կլինի՝ հարեւանը լավ է ապրում...»: 
> Տնօրենը գտնում է, որ ինքը շատ լավ գործ է անում, որովհետեւ 40 հոգու աշխատավարձ է տալիս եւ հարկ վճարում, դրա համար էլ այդքան մեծ թվով հաճախորդներ ունի: Բարձր երաժշտության եւ աղմուկի «մասով» էլ նա փոխանցեց. «Սանէպիդկայանից բերեցինք, չափեցին, աղմուկը չի գերազանցում սահմանված 30 դեցիբելը»: Բնակիչների պնդումներին, թե չափումներն այնպիսի ժամերի են արվում, որ երաժշտության ձայնն անջատված է լինում, նա արձագանքեց.* «Թող նենց բողոքեն, որ միամիտ գան»*: Շինարարության եւ դրա՝ անօրինական լինելու մասին էլ տնօրենն ասաց. «Մենք ընդամենը ռեմոնտ ենք անում, չենք ընդլայնում: Բողոքողների պատճառով ենք քանդել: Ունեմ կադաստրի համապատասխան վկայական ու կարող եմ ապացուցել, որ ամեն ինչ օրինական է: Քաղաքապետարանից, թաղապետարանից ստիպեցին, որ օբյեկտը փակենք, դրա համար ամեն նոր մեթոդ օգտագործում ենք, որ ձայնամեկուսացումը ավելի լավ լինի»:


Այսօրվա Առավոտից է: 
http://www.aravot.am/am/articles/politics/0/view/all »: 

Կլասիկ հայկական  դեպք է: «Իրավունքը» առաջ բռթելու հարց է: Տերը փող է սարքում, կաշառքով, ծանոթով ամեն գնով իր հարցն է լուծում: Տղեն չեստնի, գյոզալ  տղա յա, քյասար խորհուրդ էլ է տալիս-  «Թող նենց բողոքեն, որ միամիտ գան»:
Ինքը վաաբշե մեղք չունի, նորմալ բնազդների տեր մարդ է, բնակիչներն են ողորմելի:
Պարզ կոնֆլիկտ է: *Բնակիչները երբեք չեն մտածել կոնֆլիկտի աստիճանը սրել*- ըստեղ ընդեղ բողոք են գրում:
 Եթե մի քիչ խելք, կամ քաջություն ունենային, մ*ի անգամ էլ կարող էին տղին գրել, թե օբյեկտդ կտրաքացնենք, -ըստեղից գնա:* ՄԻ գուցե ձենը կտրեր՞:
Լավ, դա չեն արել, բայց *կարային գոնե սպիտակ պարաշոկով նամակ ուղարկեին, մի գուցե վախից հիվանդանար:* 
Դա չէին կարում, կարային   *երկրորդ ու մնացած հարկերից  ջուրը բացեին դրա գլխին, բառը խորտակեին, սկցնեին:* 
*Տո միլիոն-միլիարդ ձև կա: Որն են արել՞: Լավ, անելը չէ, որն է մտքներովն իսկ անցել:-Ոչ մեկը:* 
*Այ սա է հիմիկվա կուճուռած, խեղճացած, այլընտրանքային մտածելակերպից զուրկ հայը:* 
*Խնդիրը էդ խեղճացածի դեմը մի քիչ արևի   լույս բացելն է, խրախուսելը, ճամփա ցույց տալը, սովորեցնելը,*: Որ քաղաքապետ, սանէպիդկայան, և այլն թարգի, ինքդ հարց լուծի, քո գլխի տերը դարձի: 
Ու հավատացեք, դա դժվար չի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կլասիկ հայկական  դեպք է: «Իրավունքը» առաջ բռթելու հարց է: Տերը փող է սարքում, կաշառքով, ծանոթով ամեն գնով իր հարցն է լուծում: Տղեն չեստնի, գյոզալ  տղա յա, քյասար խորհուրդ էլ է տալիս-  «Թող նենց բողոքեն, որ միամիտ գան»:
> Ինքը վաաբշե մեղք չունի, նորմալ բնազդների տեր մարդ է, բնակիչներն են ողորմելի:
> Պարզ կոնֆլիկտ է: *Բնակիչները երբեք չեն մտածել կոնֆլիկտի աստիճանը սրել*- ըստեղ ընդեղ բողոք են գրում:
>  Եթե մի քիչ խելք, կամ քաջություն ունենային, մ*ի անգամ էլ կարող էին տղին գրել, թե օբյեկտդ կտրաքացնենք, -ըստեղից գնա:* ՄԻ գուցե ձենը կտրեր՞:
> Լավ, դա չեն արել, բայց *կարային գոնե սպիտակ պարաշոկով նամակ ուղարկեին, մի գուցե վախից հիվանդանար:* 
> Դա չէին կարում, կարային   *երկրորդ ու մնացած հարկերից  ջուրը բացեին դրա գլխին, բառը խորտակեին, սկցնեին:* 
> *Տո միլիոն-միլիարդ ձև կա: Որն են արել՞: Լավ, անելը չէ, որն է մտքներովն իսկ անցել:-Ոչ մեկը:* 
> *Այ սա է հիմիկվա կուճուռած, խեղճացած, այլընտրանքային մտածելակերպից զուրկ հայը:* 
> *Խնդիրը էդ խեղճացածի դեմը մի քիչ արևի   լույս բացելն է, խրախուսելը, ճամփա ցույց տալը, սովորեցնելը,*: Որ քաղաքապետ, սանէպիդկայան, և այլն թարգի, ինքդ հարց լուծի, քո գլխի տերը դարձի: 
> *Ու հավատացեք, դա դժվար չի:*


Բիձ, էդ մարդկանց ասում ես կոնֆլիկտը սրեն… ու վարյանտներ ես առաջարկում… իսկ եթե էդ վարյանտներին հակամիջոց ձեռնարկվի, ասենք *"երկրորդ ու մնացած հարկերից ջուրը բացեին դրա գլխին, բառը խորտակեին, սկցնեին:"*  վրյանտի դեպքում, դու էս մարդկանց տունը վերանորոգելու ես՞ թե իրանք իրանց փողերով են "թազա ռեմոնտ անելու", թե՞ ասելու ես "ձեր համար եք անում հո իմ համար չի… ես ձեզ ձևն եմ ասում գրացեք արեք", լավ ասենք դու չէ բա ո՞վ ա էս մարդկանց վնասը հատուցելու… կամ որ էդ դեբիլը որոշի վրեժ լուծել (որում կասկած չկա) դու կարա՞ս էդ մարդուն պաշտպանես թե՞ էդ էլ ա լինելու իրա գործը. վերջիվերջո էդ մարդը կարող ա նորմալ մարդ ա առանց մի երևելի հատկությունների, այսինքն քո նման թասիբով ու դուխով տղա չի…

դու մտածել ե՞ս որ "այլընտրանքային մտածելակերպից զուրկ հային" շատ հեշտ ա "խեղճացածի դեմը մի քիչ արևի լույս բացելը, խրախուսելը, ճամփա ցույց տալը, սովորեցնելը" առանց գործնական մասնակցության և նամանավանդ *արտասահմանից*

էս մարդկանց ասում ես *"կոնֆլիկտի աստիճանը սրել"* առանց հետևանքների դեմն առնելու երաշխիքների… սենց բան առաջարկողը պիտի էդ մարդկանց կողքին մինիմում կանգնած լինի… թե՞ Վիշապը, Տիգն ու Դավիդուսը կանգնեն…

Վերջում էլ ասես Ու *"հավատացեք, դա դժվար չի:"*… խորհուրդ տալը թե՞ անելը

ընգեր էս գրառմանդ մեջ սմայլիկ չկա, բայց բաբա չափելուց էականորեն չի տարբերվում…

Հ.Գ. Բիձ ինձ սխալ չհասկանաս, ես առաջարկություններ անելուն դեմ չեմ, բայց ընենց առաջարկ որ կիրառելի լինի… դժվար բան չի մարդկանց կոնֆլիկտի ուղղարկելը… էն էլ դրսից…

----------

davidus (26.09.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Խելքի եկել եք, թե՞ խառնվեմ: 

 :Xeloq: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:28 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:22 ----------

Ուրեմն, ճապոնացիները որոշում են Հայաստանում Տոյոտայի գործարան սարքեն: Սաղ սարքավորւմները բերում են, ծերից ծեր ավտոմատացված հավաքում են, մի վեց ամիս չարչարվում են, վերջը սարքում պրծնում են: Էս հայ բանվորն էլ նստած կողից նայում ա էլի: Վերջը սրանք պրծնում են, կնոպկեն սխմում են - գմփ-դռ-բռ-գմփ - ստանոկի էն կողմից Տոյոտայի տեղը Երազ ա դուրս գալիս: Սրանք քցում բռնում են, ասում են երևի Տոյոտան չի ստացվում, բեր Լեքսուս սարքենք: Էլի մի վեց ամիս չարչարվում են, էլի Էս հայ բանվորը նստած կողից նայում ա: Վերջը սրանք էլի պրծնում են, կնոպկեն սխմում են - գմփ-դռ-բռ-գմփ - ստանոկի էն կողմից էլի Երազ ա դուրս գալիս: Էս հայ բանվորն ասում ա «տղեք, մի չարչարվեք, տեղն ա անիծված, տեղը»  :LOL: 

Նենց որ, շատ մի չարչարվեք, մենք խելքի չենք գալու:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.09.2010), Բիձա (25.09.2010), Հայկօ (24.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Բիձ, դու քաղաքկան տեխնոլոգիաներից աչքիս բան չես հասկանում: :Nea:  :Wink:  Ժամանակին Ամերիկայի Միացիալ Նահանգները իր քաղաքացիներին թույլատրեց զենք կրել և զենքով պաշտպանվել հանցագործներից: Իսկ մեզ մոտ քաղաքացիները բողոքում են, որովհետև նրանց այլ բան անելու իրավունք ու «դուխ» ոչ ոք չի էլ տվել ու դեռ ավելին՝ ի շահ ու ի սեր քաղաքացիների պայքարող «քաղաքական» «ուժը» կոչ է արել գնալ միայն սահմանադրական ճանապարհով: Հիմա դու ի՞նչ ես ուզում մեր քաղաքացիներից: Ես էլի եմ ասել, կրկնեմ. Ժողովդրին կարելի է սարքել վախվորած անողնաշար ամբոխ, կարելի է և սարքել օրինավոր ու իր իրավունքների համար դոշ տվող հասարակություն: Ամեն ինչ կախված է քարոզչական դաշտից, իմա՝ ամբոխին կառավարող ուժերի մարտավարությունից: Ամբոխին կառավարելու համար ուժերի մրցակցությունը բավականին տարբեր է աքլորակռվից, կամ որձ քարայծների էգի համար պայքարից: Չնայած որոշ էլեմենտներ երբեմն հանդիպում են: Քարայծները եթե ծանոթ լինեին ղումար խաղին, ապա նրանց մոտ էլ հաճախակի էգին կտիրանար ոչ թե ուժեղը, այլ մի ցմփոր, բարակ ոտերով, հաստ վզով, ծալապակաս մի այծիկ: :Tongue:

----------


## nune'

Չնայած, ես անուղղելի լավատես եմ, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ մի օր հայ ազգս խելքի կգա ու կհասկանա, որ իր ուժը իր միասնականության մեջ է ու որ պետքա պայքարել իրավունքներիդ համար, ցույց տալ թե ովա տերը: Մեզ  մոտ նման բան չկա, կարծում եմ պետք են ուղղակի կարգին լիդերներ, որոնք չկան.....

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ, էդ մարդկանց ասում ես կոնֆլիկտը սրեն… ու վարյանտներ ես առաջարկում… իսկ եթե էդ վարյանտներին հակամիջոց ձեռնարկվի, ասենք *"երկրորդ ու մնացած հարկերից ջուրը բացեին դրա գլխին, բառը խորտակեին, սկցնեին:"*  վրյանտի դեպքում, դու էս մարդկանց տունը վերանորոգելու ես՞ թե իրանք իրանց փողերով են "թազա ռեմոնտ անելու", թե՞ ասելու ես "ձեր համար եք անում հո իմ համար չի… ես ձեզ ձևն եմ ասում գրացեք արեք", լավ ասենք դու չէ բա ո՞վ ա էս մարդկանց վնասը հատուցելու… կամ որ էդ դեբիլը որոշի վրեժ լուծել (որում կասկած չկա) դու կարա՞ս էդ մարդուն պաշտպանես թե՞ էդ էլ ա լինելու իրա գործը. վերջիվերջո էդ մարդը կարող ա նորմալ մարդ ա առանց մի երևելի հատկությունների, այսինքն քո նման թասիբով ու դուխով տղա չի…
> 
> դու մտածել ե՞ս որ "այլընտրանքային մտածելակերպից զուրկ հային" շատ հեշտ ա "խեղճացածի դեմը մի քիչ արևի լույս բացելը, խրախուսելը, ճամփա ցույց տալը, սովորեցնելը" առանց գործնական մասնակցության և նամանավանդ *արտասահմանից*
> 
> էս մարդկանց ասում ես *"կոնֆլիկտի աստիճանը սրել"* առանց հետևանքների դեմն առնելու երաշխիքների… սենց բան առաջարկողը պիտի էդ մարդկանց կողքին մինիմում կանգնած լինի… թե՞ Վիշապը, Տիգն ու Դավիդուսը կանգնեն…
> 
> Վերջում էլ ասես Ու *"հավատացեք, դա դժվար չի:"*… խորհուրդ տալը թե՞ անելը
> 
> ընգեր էս գրառմանդ մեջ սմայլիկ չկա, բայց բաբա չափելուց էականորեն չի տարբերվում…
> ...


Մեֆ, ես  կոնֆլիկտի՝ -դու հակառակ ուղղությամբ ես աշխատում: Ինչ վատ ա որ՞   :Hands Up: 
Իսկ մեթոդների հարցում շատ քյասար ես հասկացել:  :Sad: 
Ես հո չեմ ասել, թե մարդիկ իրենց սպալնիաներով ու զալերով, հարկերով ջուրը բաց թողեն՞ : Դու ինձ վաաբշե ես վիրավորում:
 Չէ ախպեր, ես ի նկատի ունեի, որ գնում, ամեն մեկը շլանգ են առնում, էն ռաշչոտով, որ իրա կռանթից ջուրը պադյեզդով տանի , իջնացնի մինչև նկուղային հարկը ու գիշերը նույն ժամին, սաղով, ջուրը բաց են թողնում: Մեծ նապոռ ա ստացվում-սկցնում ա բառը: Իհարկե վերևի հարկերից ավելի երկար շլանգ պետք կգա, այ էդ էլ թող իրար մեջ քցեն բռնեն:
Մեֆ ախպեր, Տիգը, Վիշապն ու Դավիթն իրենք կորոշեն, թե որս ինչի ա իրենց ուղարկում: Մինչև իմ ուղարկելը  երևի մի 100 հոգի իմ պես ուղարկողներ են եղել ու մի միլիոն էլ քո պեսներ: Էն որ հարաբերակցությունը հեց էտ ա, Տրիբունի տայոտայի գործարանը վկա: Ախպեր արդեն հողն էլ ենք փչացրել:  :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:49 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:31 ----------




> Բիձ, դու քաղաքկան տեխնոլոգիաներից աչքիս բան չես հասկանում: Ժամանակին Ամերիկայի Միացիալ Նահանգները իր քաղաքացիներին թույլատրեց զենք կրել և զենքով պաշտպանվել հանցագործներից: Իսկ մեզ մոտ քաղաքացիները բողոքում են, որովհետև նրանց այլ բան անելու իրավունք ու «դուխ» ոչ ոք չի էլ տվել ու դեռ ավելին՝ ի շահ ու ի սեր քաղաքացիների պայքարող «քաղաքական» «ուժը» կոչ է արել գնալ միայն սահմանադրական ճանապարհով: Հիմա դու ի՞նչ ես ուզում մեր քաղաքացիներից: Ես էլի եմ ասել, կրկնեմ. Ժողովդրին կարելի է սարքել վախվորած անողնաշար ամբոխ, կարելի է և սարքել օրինավոր ու իր իրավունքների համար դոշ տվող հասարակություն: Ամեն ինչ կախված է քարոզչական դաշտից, իմա՝ ամբոխին կառավարող ուժերի մարտավարությունից: Ամբոխին կառավարելու համար ուժերի մրցակցությունը բավականին տարբեր է աքլորակռվից, կամ որձ քարայծների էգի համար պայքարից: Չնայած որոշ էլեմենտներ երբեմն հանդիպում են: Քարայծները եթե ծանոթ լինեին ղումար խաղին, ապա նրանց մոտ էլ հաճախակի էգին կտիրանար ոչ թե ուժեղը, այլ մի ցմփոր, բարակ ոտերով, հաստ վզով, ծալապակաս մի այծիկ:


 Վիշապ ջան, տո մենակ էտ ա, ուրիշ  ահագին բան չեմ հասկանում: Օրինակ չեմ հասկանում, թե ոնց ա, որ քո  իսկապես, առանց հանաքի՝ փայլուն  մտքում, /նայի քանի շնորհակալություն կամ քեզ հայտնած/  հիմնային շատ հարցեր շուռ են եկած՞:  Վիշ ջան, ամերիկայում զենք թույլատրել կրելու հարց իրա պատմության մեջ չի եղել: Էդ մարդիկ զինված եկել են, զինված արևմուտքն են գրավել, զինված իրար լացացրել են: Ու զենքն է եղել ամերիկյան սահմանադրության ու իրավունքների քոքը: 
Օրենսդիր հայրերը հավաքվել են,  նստել են կլոր սեղանին, զենքները հանել դրել են իրենց դեմը,  ասել են, ախպեր, սաղովս էլ զինված ենք, հերիք ա իրար նի զա շտո կոտորենք, արեք օրենքով ամրագրենք ինչ ինչոց ա, ով ինչի իրավունք ունի ու էդ կարգով շարժվենք: Ով էլ մեր զենքի դեմ խոսա-իրա ՀՄԶ, ՊՊԶ:
Ու էդ են անում մինչև էսօր: թե նեսում, թե դրսում: 
Վիշապ ջան, իսկ էգի ու որցի խնդիրը վաաբշե ես անտեսել, լավ  չի:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:58 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:49 ----------




> Խելքի եկել եք, թե՞ խառնվեմ: 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:28 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:22 ----------
> 
> Ուրեմն, ճապոնացիները որոշում են Հայաստանում Տոյոտայի գործարան սարքեն: Սաղ սարքավորւմները բերում են, ծերից ծեր ավտոմատացված հավաքում են, մի վեց ամիս չարչարվում են, վերջը սարքում պրծնում են: Էս հայ բանվորն էլ նստած կողից նայում ա էլի: Վերջը սրանք պրծնում են, կնոպկեն սխմում են - գմփ-դռ-բռ-գմփ - ստանոկի էն կողմից Տոյոտայի տեղը Երազ ա դուրս գալիս: Սրանք քցում բռնում են, ասում են երևի Տոյոտան չի ստացվում, բեր Լեքսուս սարքենք: Էլի մի վեց ամիս չարչարվում են, էլի Էս հայ բանվորը նստած կողից նայում ա: Վերջը սրանք էլի պրծնում են, կնոպկեն սխմում են - գմփ-դռ-բռ-գմփ - ստանոկի էն կողմից էլի Երազ ա դուրս գալիս: Էս հայ բանվորն ասում ա «տղեք, մի չարչարվեք, տեղն ա անիծված, տեղը» 
> 
> Նենց որ, շատ մի չարչարվեք, մենք խելքի չենք գալու:


Խառնվի Տրիբուն ջան, ոնց խոդի եմ տալի, նորմալ տրամաբանության փոխարեն լավ ցարի կամ առաջնորդի խնդրին ենք ռաստ գալիս: Երևի քո ասած տեղն ա, անտերը:  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բիձ, դու քաղաքկան տեխնոլոգիաներից աչքիս բան չես հասկանում: *Ժամանակին Ամերիկայի Միացիալ Նահանգները իր քաղաքացիներին թույլատրեց զենք կրել և զենքով պաշտպանվել հանցագործներից:* Իսկ մեզ մոտ քաղաքացիները բողոքում են, որովհետև նրանց այլ բան անելու իրավունք ու «դուխ» ոչ ոք չի էլ տվել ու դեռ ավելին՝ ի շահ ու ի սեր քաղաքացիների պայքարող «քաղաքական» «ուժը» կոչ է արել գնալ միայն սահմանադրական ճանապարհով: Հիմա դու ի՞նչ ես ուզում մեր քաղաքացիներից: Ես էլի եմ ասել, կրկնեմ. *Ժողովդրին կարելի է սարքել վախվորած անողնաշար ամբոխ, կարելի է և սարքել օրինավոր ու իր իրավունքների համար դոշ տվող հասարակություն:* Ամեն ինչ կախված է քարոզչական դաշտից, իմա՝ ամբոխին կառավարող ուժերի մարտավարությունից: Ամբոխին կառավարելու համար ուժերի մրցակցությունը բավականին տարբեր է աքլորակռվից, կամ որձ քարայծների էգի համար պայքարից: Չնայած որոշ էլեմենտներ երբեմն հանդիպում են: Քարայծները եթե ծանոթ լինեին ղումար խաղին, ապա նրանց մոտ էլ հաճախակի էգին կտիրանար ոչ թե ուժեղը, այլ մի ցմփոր, բարակ ոտերով, հաստ վզով, ծալապակաս մի այծիկ:


Ապեր Բիձեն ճիշտ ա ասում, զենք կրելն իրանց մոտ իսկզբանե տրված իրավունք ա ու ուղղված ա ոչ թե հանցագործների այլ ֆեդերալ կառավարությունից պաշտպանվելու համար… գալիսա Անգլիայից որտեղ այն հանդիսանում էր պրոտեստանտների իրավունքը թագավորից պաշտպանվելու համար…

Իսկ ժողովրդի մասին տենց վատ կարծիքի մի եղի… գաղափարները նետվում են քաղաքական դաշտ ժողովրդի դատին ու ժողովուրդը հենվելով իր դատողության վրա ընտրում է ընտրում է իր համար ամենացանկալի իրական գաղափարը/լուծումը/տարբերակը և այլն… ճիշտը որ կուզես իմանալ էս ամբողջ ղալմաղալը իրականում ժողովրդի ակտիվությունը բարձրացնելու համար է և հասկացնելու որ նա ունի ընտրելու (ամեն ինչ) իսկզբանե տրված իրավունք, ինչպես նաև որոշելու ու լինելու տերն իր որոշման և երկրի ընդհանրապես… այնուամենայնիվ ժողովուրդը դա էն անդեմ, անողնաշար ու ամորֆ մարմինը չի որին ինչ ուզենաս կանես… ես կարծում եմ որ սա սխալ մոտեցում է…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:07 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:52 ----------




> Մեֆ, ես  կոնֆլիկտի՝ -դու հակառակ ուղղությամբ ես աշխատում: Ինչ վատ ա որ՞  
> Իսկ մեթոդների հարցում շատ քյասար ես հասկացել: 
> Ես հո չեմ ասել, թե մարդիկ իրենց սպալնիաներով ու զալերով, հարկերով ջուրը բաց թողեն՞ : Դու ինձ վաաբշե ես վիրավորում:
> *Չէ ախպեր, ես ի նկատի ունեի, որ գնում, ամեն մեկը շլանգ են առնում, էն ռաշչոտով, որ իրա կռանթից ջուրը պադյեզդով տանի , իջնացնի մինչև նկուղային հարկը ու գիշերը նույն ժամին, սաղով, ջուրը բաց են թողնում: Մեծ նապոռ ա ստացվում-սկցնում ա բառը: Իհարկե վերևի հարկերից ավելի երկար շլանգ պետք կգա, այ էդ էլ թող իրար մեջ քցեն բռնեն:*
> Մեֆ ախպեր, Տիգը, Վիշապն ու Դավիթն իրենք կորոշեն, թե որս ինչի ա իրենց ուղարկում: Մինչև իմ ուղարկելը  երևի մի 100 հոգի իմ պես ուղարկողներ են եղել ու մի միլիոն էլ քո պեսներ: Էն որ հարաբերակցությունը հեց էտ ա, Տրիբունի տայոտայի գործարանը վկա: Ախպեր արդեն հողն էլ ենք փչացրել:


Բիձ տնաքանդ, կարա՞ս գոնե շլագը տաս կամ շլանգի փողը… մեկել ջրի վարձը որ նապոռ ըլնի…գիշերը նապոռ չկա…

Բիձ բայց դու շատ ժուկ բիձա ես…

----------

davidus (26.09.2010), Բիձա (25.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Վիշապ,  զենքի հարցով,  տեսնում եմ, որ ֆորմալ պարզաբանման պահանջ էլ կա: Դու ասում ես 



> Ժամանակին Ամերիկայի Միացիալ Նահանգները իր քաղաքացիներին *թույլատրեց* զենք կրել և *զենքով պաշտպանվել հանցագործներից*:


1- Պետությունը *չի թույլատրել*, այլ շատ-շատ ավելի մեծ բան է արել- *զենք կրելու իրավունքն է ամրագրել*:  Սրանց տարբերությունը սար ու ձոր է: Այսինքն խոսքի, կրոնի ու այլ ազատություններին զուգահեռ զենք կրելու և կիրառելու իրավունքն է ամրագրել: Այսինքն դա ոչ թե կրավորական, այլ մեխանիզմներով գործի դրվող, այլ որպես հենց սուբյեկտի անմիջական իրավունքի հարց է ձևակերպվել: 
2- Զենքի իրավունքն էլ  տրվել է ոչ միայն ու ոչ այնքան հանցագործից պաշտպանվելու, այլ քաղաքացու  բոլոր այլ իրավունքները պաշտապնելու համար: Ներառյալ նաև դուր չեկած նախագահներին գյուլլելը: 
Այ ըսենց մանր թվացող ու իբր երանգներից լրիվ տարբեր եզրակացություններ են հնարավոր:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:31 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:26 ----------




> Ապեր Բիձեն ճիշտ ա ասում, զենք կրելն իրանց մոտ իսկզբանե տրված իրավունք ա ու ուղղված ա ոչ թե հանցագործների այլ ֆեդերալ կառավարությունից պաշտպանվելու համար… գալիսա Անգլիայից որտեղ այն հանդիսանում էր պրոտեստանտների իրավունքը թագավորից պաշտպանվելու համար…
> 
> Իսկ ժողովրդի մասին տենց վատ կարծիքի մի եղի… գաղափարները նետվում են քաղաքական դաշտ ժողովրդի դատին ու ժողովուրդը հենվելով իր դատողության վրա ընտրում է ընտրում է իր համար ամենացանկալի իրական գաղափարը/լուծումը/տարբերակը և այլն… ճիշտը որ կուզես իմանալ էս ամբողջ ղալմաղալը իրականում ժողովրդի ակտիվությունը բարձրացնելու համար է և հասկացնելու որ նա ունի ընտրելու (ամեն ինչ) իսկզբանե տրված իրավունք, ինչպես նաև որոշելու ու լինելու տերն իր որոշման և երկրի ընդհանրապես… այնուամենայնիվ ժողովուրդը դա էն անդեմ, անողնաշար ու ամորֆ մարմինը չի որին ինչ ուզենաս կանես… ես կարծում եմ որ սա սխալ մոտեցում է…
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:07 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:52 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Բիձ տնաքանդ, կարա՞ս գոնե շլագը տաս կամ շլանգի փողը… մեկել ջրի վարձը որ նապոռ ըլնի…գիշերը նապոռ չկա…
> ...


Քշերվա նապոռի հաշվով որ ճիշտն ասեմ, շշկռցրիր:  :Hands Up: 
Էդ չէի հաշվե: :LOL: 
Մեֆ ջան, բիձու դեպքում էդ բառը չեն կիրառում, ասում են "իմաստուն" բիձա ես:  :Tongue:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.09.2010), Tig (25.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, ի՞նչ պիտի քարոզես ու ո՞նց պիտի քարոզես…


Մերսի հարցի համար Մեֆ ջան: Մինչև էս հարցը չստացա՝ շատ բաներ չէի կարում հստակեցնեի իմ համար…
Շատ պարզ ու հասարակ պատասխան ունեմ՝ *ՄԻԱՍՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*: Հա Մեֆ ջան միասնություն եմ քարոզելու, որ մարդիկ հասկանան թե միասնությամբ ինչերի կարան հասնեն: Այսինքն էն մարդկանց խումբը ում շահերը համընկնում են՝ միավորվեն ու ավելի հեշտ ու էֆեկտիվ կհասնեն իրանց նպատակին…

Էս կինոն տեսե՞լ ես: Շատ պարզ ու հասարակ միասնության օրինակա…








> Բիձ, էդ մարդկանց ասում ես կոնֆլիկտը սրեն… ու վարյանտներ ես առաջարկում… իսկ եթե էդ վարյանտներին հակամիջոց ձեռնարկվի, ասենք *"երկրորդ ու մնացած հարկերից ջուրը բացեին դրա գլխին, բառը խորտակեին, սկցնեին:"*  վրյանտի դեպքում, դու էս մարդկանց տունը վերանորոգելու ես՞ թե իրանք իրանց փողերով են "թազա ռեմոնտ անելու", թե՞ ասելու ես "ձեր համար եք անում հո իմ համար չի… ես ձեզ ձևն եմ ասում գրացեք արեք", լավ ասենք դու չէ բա ո՞վ ա էս մարդկանց վնասը հատուցելու… կամ որ էդ դեբիլը որոշի վրեժ լուծել (որում կասկած չկա) դու կարա՞ս էդ մարդուն պաշտպանես թե՞ էդ էլ ա լինելու իրա գործը. վերջիվերջո էդ մարդը կարող ա նորմալ մարդ ա առանց մի երևելի հատկությունների, այսինքն քո նման թասիբով ու դուխով տղա չի…
> 
> դու մտածել ե՞ս որ "այլընտրանքային մտածելակերպից զուրկ հային" շատ հեշտ ա "խեղճացածի դեմը մի քիչ արևի լույս բացելը, խրախուսելը, ճամփա ցույց տալը, սովորեցնելը" առանց գործնական մասնակցության և նամանավանդ *արտասահմանից*
> 
> էս մարդկանց ասում ես *"կոնֆլիկտի աստիճանը սրել"* առանց հետևանքների դեմն առնելու երաշխիքների… սենց բան առաջարկողը պիտի էդ մարդկանց կողքին մինիմում կանգնած լինի… թե՞ Վիշապը, Տիգն ու Դավիդուսը կանգնեն…
> 
> Վերջում էլ ասես Ու *"հավատացեք, դա դժվար չի:"*… խորհուրդ տալը թե՞ անելը
> 
> ընգեր էս գրառմանդ մեջ սմայլիկ չկա, բայց բաբա չափելուց էականորեն չի տարբերվում…
> ...


Էլի անդրադառնամ միասնության գաղափարին: Մեր մեջ շատ խորը նստածա անհատ ձեռներեցի հոգեբանությունը: Մենք ամեն ինչ պիտի անենք ինքներս ու մեր համար, /եթե իհարկե չենք կարում «զաստավիտով» ուրիշին անել տանք մեր համար… :LOL: / Հիմա նայի, եթե Բիձու ասած շենքի շենքավորները հավաքվեն իրար գլուխ ու հլը կողքի, դեմի… շենքավորներն էլ հավաքվեն ու «ակցա» կազմակերպեն բառի դեմ, օրինակ Բիձու ասած ջրեն, բոլորով ու միաժամանակ, կամ ամեն առավոտ միասնական, նույն ժամին, մարդա իրա տան զիբիլի «վեդրոն» վերցնումա ու գալիս էդ բառի դեմը դատարկում, կամ ավելի լավա իրիկունը, որ «կլենտ» չգա… :LOL:  Այ դե թող մուռ հանի… Բոլորից կարա՞ մուռ հանի ու եթե մեկին էլ փորձի նեղել, բոլորով միշտ կապի մեջ լինեն ու իրար հասնեն… Այ սենց ակցիաներին ես էլ մեծ հաճույքով կմասնակցեմ ու ինձ թվումա Դավիդուսն ու Վիշապն էլ չեն հրաժարվի… Պետքա հասկանալ, որ եթե ինչոր խնդիր ունես, պիտի քո նույն խնդրից ունեցողներին գտնես ու միասին գործեք… Ու մեկը մեկին հասկանալով ու ընդառաջ գնալով, ոչ թե մեկը ասի եկեք ջրենք, են մեկը ասի, չէ բերեք թքենք ու գնաց միս ուտոցին ու նորից ցրվենք տներով ու քնեելուց առաջ դեղեր խմենք…

հ.գ. հա, մոռացա ասեմ, ստորագրությունս «կակռազ» ջրի թեմայովա… հլը  մի օվկիանոս ջուր լցրեք էդ բառի վրա տեսեք ընդեղից ի՞նչ ձենա գալիս, տո սկի տուուուու էլ չի գա… Տո խի՞ մենակ բառի, հլը մի օվկիանոս լցնենք իշխանությունների վրա, տենանք ինչ ձեն կգա ընդեղից… :LOL:

----------

davidus (26.09.2010), Բիձա (25.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես էլի եկա  :Jpit: 




> Աստղ ջան, փաստորեն դու սասունցի հային դիմազրկում ես, լոռեցուն, գորիսեցուն, գյումրեցուն… ու ուզում ես ստեղծել մի վերացական "Հայ ազգ" որը կմիավորի … էդ մարդիկ հայ են և ունեն իրենց առանձնահատկությունները… ոչ ոք ոչ բարոյական ոչ էլ իրավական տեսակետից իրավունք ունի նրանց զրկել իրենց առանձնահատկություններից… Հայ ազգը կազմված է լոռեցուց, գորիսեցուց, գյումրեցուց, սասունցուց և այլն… 
> 
> այո Աստղ ջան, եզդին էլ պիտի լինի մերոնք… նա պիտի ծառայի հայրենիքին, վճարի հարկեր, օգտվի սոցիալական ապահովությունից և սարի շուջը պարելուց էլ կողքիդ քեզ հետ պիտի պարի… ու ինքը մերոնք ա…


Դիմազրկե՞լ: Այ դա էլ ասում եմ, էլի: Եթե մենք մի ազգ ենք, ուրեմն պետք է ազգային դիմանկար ունենանք, որը մի քանի հատ չի լինում, այլ՝ մեկը: Մեֆ ջան, հիմա ես չեմ, դու... քո կարծիքով Արցախի հայը հայերե՞ն է խոսում, իսկ Գյումրիի՞... իսկ իրենք մերոնք չե՞ն՝ աշխարհի որ ծեգում էլ որ լինեն:
Եզդին էլ ա մերոնք, ես դա կասկածի տակ չեմ էլ դնում: Իմ ասածը էն ա, որ եթե ես իմ երկրի ներսում օտարազգիին եմ մերոնք համարում, ապա ես անգամ կարող եմ զայրանալ իմ հայրենակցի վրա, եթե ինքը ինձ մերոնք չի համարում, ինչ է թե ես Երևանից եմ, ինքը՝ Ջավախքից: Լավ, իմ ասածը մոռանանք, հիմա դու ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում՝ հաղթահարելու երևանցի, գյումրեցի, կիրովականցի, ապարանցի, հայաստանցի, ղարաբաղցի... խնդիրը: Ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում մեր ազգի միասնությունը, ի՞նչ գաղափարի կամ շահի ներքո: Բիձայի առաջարկը երևի թե ճիշտ ա, կարծեմ էսպես էր՝ Հայկական գյուղերի ֆեդերատիվ հանրապետություն:



> Աստղո ջան, նյետ: Նախ արի ՀԱԿ-ոտ մտքերից զերծ մնանք՝ ի՞նչ է նշանակում «եթե դրան պատրաստ է հասարակությունը», չլինի՞ դու էլ ես կարծում թե սկզբից քաղաքացիական հասարակություն է պետք կառուցել: Փաստորեն հայերը բոլորը կարող են ՀՀ-ից դուրս գալ ու ասենք Շվեյցարիայում ու ԱՄՆ-ում ապրել ու աշխատել, բայց չեն ուզում, որովհետև ուզում են սեփական հողու՞մ մնալ: Սենց ահավոր պատրիոտ ժողովուրդ ենք, հա՞: Աստղ ջան, մարդս առաջին հերթին սոցիալական արարած է, հետո նոր հոգեղեն կամ զգացմունքային: Մարդս առաջին հերթին ուզում է կուշտ լինել, հետո նոր սիրել, կամ ասենք հպարտանալ: Ուստի: Ազգային հարցերը եթե դիտարկում եք միայն որպես հայերի հարցեր, որոնք անկախ իրենց կարգավիճակից պիտի սիրեն իրենց հայրենիքը, որը ըստ երևույթին Երևանի էն տարածքներն են որտեղից երևում է Մասիս սարը ապա ես չեմ հասկանում այդ հարցերը: Նման խոսակցությունները պարզապես ապացուցում են մի բան՝ հայերս դեռ չենք կարողանում հասկանալ թե ինչ բան է պետություն: Մարդկանց ավելի շատ միավորում են ընդհանուր շահերը, քան ընդհանուր լեզուն, կամ գենետիկ ընդհանրությունները: Իհարկե ես չեմ ասում թե հայկականությունը գործոն չի, լավ էլ գործոն է, բայց հայկականությամբ պետություն հզորացները "հայ ենք, մի հալի ենք" թեմայով լուրջ չի իմ կարծիքով: Մարդկանց մի երկրում մնալը, աշխատելն ու զարգանալը պիտի պետք լինի ոչ թե նրա համար, որ էդտեղի հողը քաղցր հոտ ունի, այլ նրա համար, որ հարմար է այդտեղ, որ ինքը մի ընտանիքում է, որը իր մասին մտածում է, ինքն էլ ուժեղացնում է ընտանիքը: Այդ ընտանիքը ոչ թե Հայրենիք է, այլ Պետություն:  
> 
> Արի ազգային մանկապարտեզ բացենք ազգը դաստիարակելու ու թերությունները շտկելու համար Հետաքրքիր է, որո՞նք են մեր ազգի թերությունները, փաստորեն կարելի է ասել, որ կան թերություններ, որոնցով տառապում են բոլոր հայ տեսակի հոմոսապիենսները: Դա ուրեմն գենետիկական պրոբլեմ է, դու ո՞նց ես պատրաստվում ուղղել:  Ուրեմն ազգային բլա բլա բլան ու միակ ընդդիմադիր ՀԱԿ-ը ինձ բնավ չեն հետաքրքրում: Փոփոխություն անելու համար պետք է իշխանություն, ինֆորմացիոն, ուժային, տնտեսական լծակներ: Իշխանությունը կարելի է զավթել մարդկանց խաբելով, բայց կարելի է նաև մարդկանց ասել ճշմարտությունը, ճշմարտանման գաղափարներով համախմբել մարդկանց ու վերցնել իշխանությունը: Մնացածը իմ հասկացածով դեմագոգիա է:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Համ էլ Հայաստանի եզդին կարող է ավելի հայ է, քան Ռուսաստանում բնակվող ջավախքցի հայը: Ազգային խնդիրներում օգտակարության առումով:


Վիշապ ջան, միայն սոցիալականը չի, որ դեր է խաղում: Իմ ընտանիքը չեմ քննարկի, բայց իմ բարեկամներից մեկը վերադարձավ ընդամենը իր երեխաների դաստիարակության համար՝ ասելով, որ իր աղջիկները պիտի մեծանան Հայաստանում: Թողեց այնտեղ բավականին լավ կյանքը, եկավ ու աշխատում է պետության համար՝ պետական աշխատավարձով, ինչն էլ գիտենք, թե ինչքան ցածր է: Ամեն անգամ չի, որ դրսի դղյակը գրավիչ է լինում: Ես լուրջ եմ ասում  :Jpit:  Ինչքան էլ ճոխության մեջ ապրես, ոնց-որ կանչող մի բան լինի, որ հաղթահարել չի լինում: Դու մտածում ես, որ չես կարոտել, նորմալ է ամեն ինչ, բայց ամեն ինչ փոխվում է, երբ հայկականը հիշեցնող ինչ-որ բան ես տեսնում  :Jpit:  Ես միշտ ասել եմ ու էլի կասեմ, որ սա իմ երկիրն ա, ու ես ապրելու եմ այս հողի վրա: Եթե մենք հաղթահարել ենք երկրաշարժը, պատերազմը, էներգետիկ շրջափակումը, մենք ամեն ինչ էլ կարող ենք: Միայն թե այս անգամ առանց զոհի կերպարի: Էդ իմ համար չի:

Հա, Վիշապ ջան, մենք գենետիկ արատներ ունենք  :Jpit:  Դրանցից մեկը մեր դաստիարակությունն ա կամ կրթությունը, չգիտեմ՝ ոնց ճիշտ կլինի ասելը: Երեխային ծնված օրվանից պիտի ամրացնեին այս հողին, որ ինքը գնահատեր իր ծնողների սերնդի արածը, որ կյանքի գնով իր համար ազատություն է վաստակել: Դպրոցում տերունական աղոթքի փոխարեն պիտի մեր հիմնը սովորեցնեին: Խաչակնքվելու փոխարեն՝ զենք բռնել: Դա պարտադիր չի նշանակում, որ մենք պատերազմի կողմնակից ենք, բայց նշանակում է, որ ամեն պահի պատրաստ ենք պաշտպանել այն, ինչ մեզ է պատկանում: Ես չեմ ուզում, որ մենք կրկնենք մեր պապերի սխալները, երբ բարձի տակ զենք պահելու փոխարեն, խաչեր են պահել, կամ իր ընտանիքը վառողի կամ պղծողի վերջը տալու փոխարեն ծնկի իջած աղոթել է: Ես էդ տիպի հասարակության պայմաններում չեմ կարող ապրել ու չեմ կարծում, որ ինքդ կարող ես: Այ դրա համար էլ պետք է սերունդը դաստիարակենք այդ սկզբունքով: Մենք ԱՄՆ չենք, որ կարիք չունենանք նման բաների: Փոքր ազգ ենք, իսկ կյանքը գոյության պայքար է՝ հատկապես մեզ համար:




> Իսկ ինչ որ ասում ես թուրքերի մասին, ապա իմ նվաստ կարծիքով թուրքերի հաջողությունները պայմանավորված են ոչ թե թուրքերի ազգային հատկանիշներով, այլ նրանց իշխանությունների վարած քաղաքականությամբ: Դրա համար էլ նրանց հերոսը Աթաթուրքն է: Մենք էլ եթե Աթաթուրքի նման հերոս ունենայինք, էսօր չէինք լացի, թե եկեք ազերներից փոխզիջում խնդրենք, թե չէ կկործանվենք:


Այ մեր ազգային գենետիկ մյուս արատներից մեկն էլ թուրքերի հանդեպ վախն է, որ սահմանն էլ ամրացնում ենք անընդհատ, բայց ռեալ վտանգը արևելքում է: Աթաթյուրքը հերոս է թուրքերի համար, բայց ոչ միայն: Նժդեհն ու Անդրանիկն էլ մեզ համար են հերոսներ, բայց ազգային սիմվոլ չեն դարձել, որովհետև համոզված եմ, որ շատերը իրենց քաղաքների ու գյուղերի հերոսներին են սրբացնում. կարող ա Անդրանիկը իրենց գյուղից չի եղել, էլի, իրեն սրբացնելը իրենց գյուղի պատվին դեմ է: Չեք ուզում իմ ասածը հասկանաք: Դու իշխանություն ես ուզում նորմալ, բայց եթե հասարակությունը աննորմալ ա, ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում նորմալ իշխանություն այդ հասարակությունից: Եթե հասարակությունը տեր չկանգնի իր ձայնին, էլի բոլոր ընտրությունները կեղծվելու են, մոնոպոլիաները ծաղկելու են, իրենք՝ աղքատանալու: Առաջինը մենք պիտի փոխվենք, մենք:

հ.գ. մեր տան պատշգամբից էլ է բացվում տեսարան դեպի Արարատ  :Tongue:  :LOL: 
հ.հ.գ. նացիստ չեմ, պատերազմ չեմ ուզում, անգամ մտածում եմ Անդրկովկասի միության հնարավորության ու անհնարինության մասին /բնականաբար, մեջը Թուրքիա չկա/  :Xeloq:

----------

Tig (25.09.2010), Բիձա (25.09.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, շատ խորը և ազնիվ հարցադրումներով լուրջ վերկուծություն ես ներկայացրել: 
> /Դասախոսիդ ասա, իմ անունից մի հատ 5 դնի էս հաշվով/:
>  Հենց այդպիսի մոտեցման ակընկալիքով եմ բացել այս թեման, և կարծում եմ, որ մեր միահամուռ ջանքերով նշաձողը հենց նման տեսական, վերլուծական բարձրության էլ կմնա:


Ես դասախոսներիս հանգիստ չեմ տալիս  :LOL:  Դե ի՞նչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, գրեթե բոլորը ինչ-որ քաղաքական թևի են հարում, ինչ-որ պաշտոն են զբաղեցնում, ես էլ նեղում եմ տարբեր առիթներով  :Blush:  Մեկն էլ հանրային հեռուստաընկերության մոդելից էր խոսում, որ ինքը պետության կողմից չի վերահսկվում, որ ադրբեջանականի նման չի... ես էլ բնականաբար ասեցի՝ արդյո՞ք չի վերահսկվում  :Acute:   :Jpit:  Ինձ հարցրեց՝ ամուսնացա՞ծ ես: Պատասխանը բացասական էր: Ասեց՝ էդ հարցում գոնե շատ «ինչուների» ու «բայցերի» հետևից չընկնես, դրանք քեզ մոտ շատ են  :Crazy:  Ամեն դեպքում կուրսում իր ամենասիրելի ուսանողը ես էի, ոչ թե ամեն հարցում իր հետ համաձայնողները: Իսկ վերջերս էլ դասախոսներից մեկը հարցրեց, թե որոնք են մեր արտաքին քաղաքականության խնդիրները, ես բնականաբար ասեցի՝ ընդհանուր հայրենիքի գաղափարի բացակայությունը: Բայց մինչև այդ էլ արդեն Ջավախքի հարցից էլ էի խոսել, որ 15 թվի ցեղասպանությունը դրոշ ենք սարքել, իսկ մեր աչքի առաջ տեղի ունեցողը չնկատելու ենք տալիս, ինչ է թե միակ ճանապարհն է դեպի ցիվիլիզացիա: Ինձ ասեց՝ դաշնա՞կ ես  :Scare:   :Cray:   :LOL:  Բայց վերջում ինձ հետ համաձայնեց  :Dance: 




> 8- Նաև իմ կարծիքով միակ հակասականը- ներկա դիվանագիտական, քաղաքական թղթապանակով թուրքերի հետ հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանը քո կողմ լինելուն:


Ես կողմ եմ հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանը, բայց ոչ այն ձևաչափով, ինչ սկսեցին մերոնք: Ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտությունը մեր «հագով» չէր: Պետք է ասենք շախմատային դիվանագիտություն լիներ: Հարևաններին մենք չենք ընտրում: Հարևանի հետ կռված լինելը մեր շահերից չի բխում: Էս հարցում իմ մոտեցումները քիչ մը կռիսական են, չեմ ուզում բացահայտ գրեմ  :Blush: 



> Աստղ, դու ի վերջո, քո փոստում փաստորեն հենց այս հիմնական հարցն ես քննարկում և խոստանում ես եղբորդ հենց նոր սկզբունքներով դաստիարակել: Բայց դու պատրաստ ես եղբորդ ասելու, որ եթե տեսնում ես դիմացինդ քեզ նվաստացնում է, դու էլ իրեն նվաստացրու՞: Եթե տեսնում ես- քեզ ուզում է վատություն անել- դու իրեն ավելի մեծ վատություն արա: Եթե տեսնում ես- ուզում է քեզ քարով խփի, դու իրեն դանակով ու ատրճանակով սատկացրու:
> Ներքուստ  համոզված եմ, որ որ դա հաստատ չես ասել, որովհետև  ըստ մեր ավանադական մտածելակերպի, -*"Քարի մեջ արյուն կա":*:





> Այ էս ֆոնին դու եղբորդ ոնց ուզում ես դաստիարակի՝  մինչև իրական արտաքին թշնամուն հանդիպելը, ինքը նախ ընկնելու է հենց այդ հայերի միջավայրը: Եղբայրդ  դպրոց -բանակում էլ է  շրջապատված  է լինելու հենց այդ սկզբունքներին հլու հպատակ  ջահելներով: Փողոց է դուրս գալու, քայլելու ու գործ է ունենալու  հենց նման մարդկանց հետ:  
> Մի կողմում դու ես լինելու քո տեսական քարոզով, մյուս կողմում "հարգանքով" տղերքն ու դրանց "հարգող" հասարակությունը՝  իրենց "ճշտով": 
> Մտածել ես, թե  եղբայրդ արդյոք ոնց է դիմանալու այդ երկփեղկվածոիթյանը՞:


Արխային, Բիձա ջան, մի քանի օր առաջ տղեն պատրաստվում էր ընկերոջ համար կռիվ սարքել: Միամիտի նման էլ ամեն ինչ պատմեց ինձ  :Jpit:  Դե ես չեզոքացրի իր մասնակցությունը, իր մորն էլ ասացի /հորեղբորս տղան է/. ընդամենը 7 տարեկան երեխա է, իսկ ես վստահ չեմ, որ մյուս կողմը իր հայրերին չի բերելու, իսկ մեր հայ տղամարդիկ էլ չգիտե՞ս՝ տղուս բան են ասել, գնամ չգիտեմ ինչ անեմ, չգիտեմ ում գլուխը ջարդեմ: Իսկ դրա փոխարեն ընդամենը պետք է բարիշացնել երեխաներին, ոչ թե մի հատ էլ ընտանիքներով կռիվ սարքել  :Pardon: 




> կարմիր կովին գիտեք,ուրեմն ետ կարմիր կովը կաշին երբեք չի փոխում,ուղկի գույննա մեկմեկ փոխում:մեկել ասումեն պորցվաց թանը անփորձ մացնից լավա,բայց թե վայ ետ պորձելուն որ մենք փորձեցինք,մինչև հիմա ուշքի չենք գալիս,դե չնայաց ուշքի բերողն էլ մի բարի պտուղը չի:պաստորեն վատը վատով պոխելնել մի բան չի,այսինքն ետ որդնաց պտուղների տեղափոխությունից որդերը չեն վերանա,:Չեմ հասկանում ետ մինչեվ երբ պետքա  ծառը պտղից ջրենք,ախր արմատները կչորանան չէ,կամ ել ետ անտեր հիվանդությունը,իհարկե ,տերեվներից կզգացվի, բայց ախր մինչև երբ պետքա արմատները թողաց տերեվներից խոսանք:
> Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ,միտինգը նվիրված ծառի արմատներին,դեմ զանազան որդերին,եվ հանուն ապագա առողջ պտուղների,չի համարվում փակված,խոսալու թեմա միշտ էլ կգտնվի…


Ես Ձեզ հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ  :Good:

----------

Tig (25.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Արխային, Բիձա ջան, մի քանի օր առաջ տղեն պատրաստվում էր ընկերոջ համար կռիվ սարքել: Միամիտի նման էլ ամեն ինչ պատմեց ինձ  Դե *ես չեզոքացրի իր մասնակցությունը,* իր մորն էլ ասացի /հորեղբորս տղան է/. ընդամենը 7 տարեկան երեխա է, իսկ ես վստահ չեմ, որ մյուս կողմը իր հայրերին չի բերելու, իսկ մեր հայ տղամարդիկ էլ չգիտե՞ս՝ տղուս բան են ասել, գնամ չգիտեմ ինչ անեմ, չգիտեմ ում գլուխը ջարդեմ: Իսկ դրա փոխարեն ընդամենը պետք է բարիշացնել երեխաներին, ոչ թե մի հատ էլ ընտանիքներով կռիվ սարքել


Աստղ, ես էլ կարծում էի, թե տեղ ենք հասնում:  :LOL: 
Ախր մեծ սխալ ես գործել ու չես էլ հասկացել, թե ինչ ես արել, հպարտ-հպարտ նկարագրում ես "քաջագործությունդ": 
Գրում ես -"Արխային, Բիձա ջան," ու իմ ասածի ճիշտ հակառակն ես անում: Բա ոնց կլնի՞:  Ախր դու էդ տղուն  մի խայտառակ դոզա վախ ես սրսկել: Տո որ ուզում ես իմանաս քաջության դեմ՝ միշտ վախենալու  վակցինա ես սրկել:  Իմունիզացիա ես արել, որ էլ քաջություն, տղություն, տղամարդկություն չանի:  :Angry2: 
Պռիչեմ տուտ կանչած հեր   կամ հորոխպեր՞:  :Angry2: 
Ախր միիթե չես հասկանում, որ սա այն տարիքն է,  որ քո եղբայրը էդ պապաներից ուժեղ է: 
Նրա մեջ վախի թույնը ու հայկական "մեղա քեզ աստված" դոգման,  դեռ չկային: Բնության   նորմալ էակ, առնվազն շարքային արու էր՝ - սարքել ես վախկոտ հայ:
Կգնաս դասխոսիդ կասես, ինչ հինգ, ինչ բան, 0 է պետք քեզ նշանակել:  :Angry2:

----------

Ambrosine (25.09.2010), Tig (26.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Մերսի հարցի համար Մեֆ ջան: Մինչև էս հարցը չստացա՝ շատ բաներ չէի կարում հստակեցնեի իմ համար…
> Շատ պարզ ու հասարակ պատասխան ունեմ՝ *ՄԻԱՍՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*: Հա Մեֆ ջան միասնություն եմ քարոզելու, որ մարդիկ հասկանան թե միասնությամբ ինչերի կարան հասնեն: Այսինքն էն մարդկանց խումբը ում շահերը համընկնում են՝ միավորվեն ու ավելի հեշտ ու էֆեկտիվ կհասնեն իրանց նպատակին…
> 
> Էլի անդրադառնամ միասնության գաղափարին: Մեր մեջ շատ խորը նստածա անհատ ձեռներեցի հոգեբանությունը: Մենք ամեն ինչ պիտի անենք ինքներս ու մեր համար, /եթե իհարկե չենք կարում «զաստավիտով» ուրիշին անել տանք մեր համար…/ Հիմա նայի, եթե Բիձու ասած շենքի շենքավորները հավաքվեն իրար գլուխ ու հլը կողքի, դեմի… շենքավորներն էլ հավաքվեն ու «ակցա» կազմակերպեն բառի դեմ, օրինակ Բիձու ասած ջրեն, *բոլորով ու միաժամանակ, կամ ամեն առավոտ միասնական, նույն ժամին, մարդա իրա տան զիբիլի «վեդրոն» վերցնումա ու գալիս էդ բառի դեմը դատարկում,* կամ ավելի լավա իրիկունը, որ «կլենտ» չգա… Այ դե թող մուռ հանի… Բոլորից կարա՞ մուռ հանի ու եթե մեկին էլ փորձի նեղել, բոլորով միշտ կապի մեջ լինեն ու իրար հասնեն… Այ սենց ակցիաներին ես էլ մեծ հաճույքով կմասնակցեմ ու ինձ թվումա Դավիդուսն ու Վիշապն էլ չեն հրաժարվի… Պետքա հասկանալ, որ եթե ինչոր խնդիր ունես, պիտի քո նույն խնդրից ունեցողներին գտնես ու միասին գործեք… Ու մեկը մեկին հասկանալով ու ընդառաջ գնալով, ոչ թե մեկը ասի եկեք ջրենք, են մեկը ասի, չէ բերեք թքենք ու գնաց միս ուտոցին ու նորից ցրվենք տներով ու քնեելուց առաջ դեղեր խմենք…
> 
> հ.գ. հա, մոռացա ասեմ, ստորագրությունս «կակռազ» ջրի թեմայովա… հլը  մի օվկիանոս ջուր լցրեք էդ բառի վրա տեսեք ընդեղից ի՞նչ ձենա գալիս, տո սկի տուուուու էլ չի գա… Տո խի՞ մենակ բառի, հլը մի օվկիանոս լցնենք իշխանությունների վրա, տենանք ինչ ձեն կգա ընդեղից…


Tig ջան, ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ես գրել, մի երկմտի: Զիբիլի վեդրոն էլ հենց առավոտն է պետք դատարկել, որովհետև մինչև իրիկուն էդտեղ մարդ չկա -նախորդ գիշերվանից քնած են:  Հայաստանի պարագայում ամեն ինչ էլ հենց առավոտն է պետք անել- երկիրը մինչև ժամի 10-11-ը քնած է: 
Մի քանի տարի առաջ, երբ ես դեմ առա էդ փաստին - սկզբից  "էշացած" էի, հետո հասկացա ու զարհուրհեցի: Ասեմ, դու էլ իմացի: 
Իմ կարծիքով դա սկսվել է անշառ հանգամանքից- երևանյան շոգից:   Նախկինում շոգին մարդիկ գալիս հավաքվում էին այգիներում , շատրվանների կողքին: Օրինակ օղակաձև այգու էն ջառջառ  երկաթների շատրվանի կողքերում հազարավոր մարդ էր կուտակվում:  :Ok: 
Դրանից օգտվելով, ձեռներեցները կողքերում կաֆեներ սարքեցին: Սկզբում մարոժնի ծախող կաֆեն աստիճանաբար դարձավ  ԲՏ-եքի սաղ օրը վեր ընկնելու տեղ: Վարակը տարածվեց ամբողջ կետրոնով մեկ, բայց արդեն ոչ թե սկզբնական անմեղ նպատակի- հովանալու,  այլ դեգեներատի մշտական կայֆավատի տեղի տեսքով, ու հարակից բորդելային ինդուստրիայի զարգացմամբ: Արդյունքում Երևանի կենտրոնը  ձևավորվեց մի կլողմից որպես  դառմայեդ, փողատեր պապաներով անգյալ երիտասարդության մշտական ժամանցի  զոնա, մյուս կողմից էլ, ցերեկային ժամերին հասարակ մարդիկ էլ սկսեցին օգտվել այդ արտոնյալ ժամանցի կոֆե- խմորեղենից: Արդյունքում ամեն մի իրեն հարգող ապերոն  սկսեց երեկոները ու մինչև ուշ գիշեր վեր ընկնել էդ զոնայում: Բայց իրեն հարգող ապերոները,  իրենց կռիշների հովանավորությամբ, համատեղությամբ նաև պետական պաշտոնյաներ են, բիզնեսների "տերեր": Եթե դրանք խմած, գիշերը 2-ին են գալիս տուն, ապա բնական է, որ լավագույն դեպքում հաջորդ օրը գործի  կգնան ցերեկը ժամի 12-ի կողմերը: 
Չկա շեֆ, շկա ստրորագրող, չկա ոչ մի ակտիվություն: Ու մարդիկ էլ ստիպված հարմարվեցին  ու անցան էդ ցոխ կյանքի ռեժիմով ապրող տվարի պարտադրած ռեժիմին:  :Shok:  
Աստիճանաբար կյանքի էդ ռեժիմը դարձավ ողջ Հայաստանի համար օրենք:
Աբսուրդ է, արևն արդեն զենիթում է լինում, իսկ Հայաստանը քնած է:  :Sad: 
Սոված, անտեր, անգլուխ իրականություն է:  :Angry2:

----------

Tig (26.09.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, ես էլ կարծում էի, թե տեղ ենք հասնում: 
> Ախր մեծ սխալ ես գործել ու չես էլ հասկացել, թե ինչ ես արել, հպարտ-հպարտ նկարագրում ես "քաջագործությունդ": 
> Գրում ես -"Արխային, Բիձա ջան," ու իմ ասածի ճիշտ հակառակն ես անում: Բա ոնց կլնի՞:  Ախր դու էդ տղուն  մի խայտառակ դոզա վախ ես սրսկել: Տո որ ուզում ես իմանաս քաջության դեմ՝ միշտ վախենալու  վակցինա ես սրկել:  Իմունիզացիա ես արել, որ էլ քաջություն, տղություն, տղամարդկություն չանի: 
> Պռիչեմ տուտ կանչած հեր   կամ հորոխպեր՞: 
> Ախր միիթե չես հասկանում, որ սա այն տարիքն է,  որ քո եղբայրը էդ պապաներից ուժեղ է: 
> Նրա մեջ վախի թույնը ու հայկական "մեղա քեզ աստված" դոգման,  դեռ չկային: Բնության   նորմալ էակ, առնվազն շարքային արու էր՝ - սարքել ես վախկոտ հայ:
> Կգնաս դասխոսիդ կասես, ինչ հինգ, ինչ բան, 0 է պետք քեզ նշանակել:


 :LOL:  :LOL: 
Չէ, Բիձա ջան, ուրիշ հանգամանքներ կային, հո ամբողջը չե՞մ պատմելու: Կարճ ասեմ՝ «հակառակորդի» հայրը եկել ու եղբորս ընկերոջը ապտակել էր, հետո ընկերոջ հայրն էր որդու հետևից գնացել: Ահագին թոհ ու բոհ էր եղել: Հարցը փակվել էր, էլի: Էս պուճուրներով են որոշել, որ հարձակվելու են դրան էլի ծեծեն  :Jpit:  Ես հասկանում եմ, որ ինչ-որ պահի սխալ եմ եղել, բայց հո ես էլ տղա չե՞մ, որ հետևեմ իր գլխից մազ չպակասի: Իր հայրը, իմ հայրը իրեն բավական երես տալիս են, լրիվ մեծ մարդու նման են հետը խոսում, էդ հիմա հերիք ա, էլի եմ ասում՝ 7 տարեկան ա, լրիվ երեխա: Չպիտի գլուխը ջարդվի, նոր հասկանա, որ իր արածը սխալ էր: Կարելի է ուղղակի իրեն դա բանավոր ասել: Ես համոզված եմ, որ ինքը իրեն պաշտպանել կարող է: Հիմա էլ պապայիս եմ սպասում, որ միասին գնանք եղբորս տեսակցության. ռազբոյնիկը ձեռքը կոտրել ա: Արդեն թեմայից էլ շեղվեցինք  :Jpit: 

հ.գ. մյուս գրառումներին հետո կպատասխանեմ  :Blush:

----------


## Բիձա

> Չէ, Բիձա ջան, ուրիշ հանգամանքներ կային, հո ամբողջը չե՞մ պատմելու: Կարճ ասեմ՝ «հակառակորդի» հայրը եկել ու եղբորս ընկերոջը ապտակել էր, հետո ընկերոջ հայրն էր որդու հետևից գնացել: Ահագին թոհ ու բոհ էր եղել: Հարցը փակվել էր, էլի: Էս պուճուրներով են որոշել, որ հարձակվելու են դրան էլի ծեծեն  Ես հասկանում եմ, որ ինչ-որ պահի սխալ եմ եղել, բայց հո ես էլ տղա չե՞մ, որ հետևեմ իր գլխից մազ չպակասի: Իր հայրը, իմ հայրը իրեն բավական երես տալիս են, լրիվ մեծ մարդու նման են հետը խոսում, էդ հիմա հերիք ա, էլի եմ ասում՝ 7 տարեկան ա, լրիվ երեխա: Չպիտի գլուխը ջարդվի, նոր հասկանա, որ իր արածը սխալ էր: Կարելի է ուղղակի իրեն դա բանավոր ասել: Ես համոզված եմ, որ ինքը իրեն պաշտպանել կարող է: Հիմա էլ պապայիս եմ սպասում, որ միասին գնանք եղբորս տեսակցության. ռազբոյնիկը ձեռքը կոտրել ա: Արդեն թեմայից էլ շեղվեցինք 
> 
> հ.գ. մյուս գրառումներին հետո կպատասխանեմ


Աստղ, աղջիկը իրավունք չունի տղա դաստիարակել, եթե նախորոք չի ապացուցել, որ ինքը տղուց բեթար է: 
Նորից եմ ասում, պապաների կռիվը էրեխեքի կռիվ սարքելը դեգեներատություն ա ու էդ կռվի խառնվող տաղամարդկանց պետք է նամակներ ուղարկել, /Մեֆ-  աթոռից մի ընկի/ որ իրենք ընդամենը կնիկ են, էն էլ ամենաանխելքներից: Հլա դրանից հետո տես, որևէ պապա կգա կխառնվի իրա լակոտի տղայական կռվին՞ 
Ես էլ եմ սովորել- մեծացել կռվարար ու հենց հոպարների ռազբիրատների դպրոցում: Ամեն անգամ հոպարի կամ մեծ եղբոր միջամտությունից հետո փոքրերովս էդ հոպար կանչածին ծաղրուծանակի մեջ էինք կոխում ու դրանց ավտարիտետը զերոյական էր: 
Հիմա կարաս գոնե էդ երեխուն հասկացնես, որ դու սխալ էիր ու իրա հետագա տղայական կյանքին այլևս էդ ձևով չխանգարես՞

----------

Ambrosine (25.09.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, աղջիկը իրավունք չունի տղա դաստիարակել, եթե նախորոք չի ապացուցել, որ ինքը տղուց բեթար է: 
> Նորից եմ ասում, պապաների կռիվը էրեխեքի կռիվ սարքելը դեգեներատություն ա ու էդ կռվի խառնվող տաղամարդկանց պետք է նամակներ ուղարկել, /Մեֆ-  աթոռից մի ընկի/ որ իրենք ընդամենը կնիկ են, էն էլ ամենաանխելքներից: Հլա դրանից հետո տես, որևէ պապա կգա կխառնվի իրա լակոտի տղայական կռվին՞ 
> Ես էլ եմ սովորել- մեծացել կռվարար ու հենց հոպարների ռազբիրատների դպրոցում: Ամեն անգամ հոպարի կամ մեծ եղբոր միջամտությունից հետո փոքրերովս էդ հոպար կանչածին ծաղրուծանակի մեջ էինք կոխում ու դրանց ավտարիտետը զերոյական էր: 
> Հիմա կարաս գոնե էդ երեխուն հասկացնես, որ դու սխալ էիր ու իրա հետագա տղայական կյանքին այլևս էդ ձևով չխանգարես՞


Լավ-լավ, մի ջղայնացի  :Jpit:

----------


## Բիձա

Շատ լավ, կարդալու անհրաժեշտ հոդված է: Մեջ եմ բերել կոնկրետ այս թեմային խիստ առընչվող հատվածը: Մնացածն էլ նոր, տեղին մտքեր են: 



> http://www.7or.am/hy/news/2010-09-24/17863/
> 
> Սեպտեմբերի 22-ին Գրողների միության տանը «Սարդարապատ» շարժման նախաձեռնող խմբի կողմից «Հայաստանի Հանրապետության սոցիալ-տնտեսական իրավիճակի գնահատումը և ելքերի առաջադրումը» թեմայով կազմակերպած հավաքի ժամանակ ելույթ ունեցավ նախաձեռնող խմբի անդամ Հայկ Բալանյանը
> 
> "Ո*չ մի կուսակցություն կամ անձ չի կարող ապահովել երկրի կայուն զարգացումը, բարօրությունը և արդարությունը, եթե հասարակությունը ինքը պատրաստ չէ ամեն օր ատամներով պաշտպանել ինքն իրեն պետական ապարատից և քրեականներից:* *Եվ մեր խնդիրն է ամեն գյուղում, բուհում, հիմնարկում, ընկերական շրջապատում ստեղծել դիմադրության օջախներ, որոնք ոչ միայն հիմա, այլ հետագայում և ընդմիշտ կվերահսկեն իշխանությանը* և կվերստեղծեն այն Հայաստանը, որի մասին մենք բոլորս երազում ենք: Այդ որակն է մեր երազած Հայաստանը և ոչ թե ընտրված Նախագահը կամ Խորհրդարանը, և այդ վերակենդանացած հասարակությունն է միակ երաշխիքը հաջողության: Նման համակարգի դեմ ոչ մի իշխանություն չի կարող պայքարել:"
> 
> 
> Երբ հասարակությունը պատրաստ կլինի ստանձնել իշխանության պատասխանատվությունը, ապա անկախ ընտրական գործընթացներից' համակարգը պիտի գործի դրվի: Ամեն ինչ մեր ձեռքերում է և կախված է միայն և միայն  մեզանից

----------

davidus (26.09.2010), Tig (26.09.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մերսի հարցի համար Մեֆ ջան: Մինչև էս հարցը չստացա՝ շատ բաներ չէի կարում հստակեցնեի իմ համար…
> Շատ պարզ ու հասարակ պատասխան ունեմ՝ *ՄԻԱՍՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*: Հա Մեֆ ջան միասնություն եմ քարոզելու, որ մարդիկ հասկանան թե միասնությամբ ինչերի կարան հասնեն: *Այսինքն էն մարդկանց խումբը ում շահերը համընկնում են՝ միավորվեն ու ավելի հեշտ ու էֆեկտիվ կհասնեն իրանց նպատակին…
> *
> Էս կինոն տեսե՞լ ես: Շատ պարզ ու հասարակ միասնության օրինակա…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Տիգ ջան, լրիվ համաձայն եմ… և սրան գիտե՞ս ինչ են ասում… ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑԻԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ… չեմ չափազանցնում, դու հենց նոր տվեցիր դրա սահմանումը… ստեղ քարոզ էլ պետք չի… 

…ես սրա մասին գրել եմ, բայց բայց որոշ մարդիկ, անունները չեմ ուզում տալ (մեր լավ ախպերներ Վիշապն ու Տրիբունը) համարում են էդ վարյանտը ֆուֆլո…

գրառման շնորհակալությունից եզրակացնում եմ որ Բիձեն էլ ա կողմ քաղհասարակությանը, բայց "յուրովի"

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:12 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:57 ----------




> Ես էլի եկա 
> 
> 
> Դիմազրկե՞լ: Այ դա էլ ասում եմ, էլի: Եթե մենք մի ազգ ենք, ուրեմն պետք է ազգային դիմանկար ունենանք, որը մի քանի հատ չի լինում, այլ՝ մեկը: Մեֆ ջան, հիմա ես չեմ, դու... քո կարծիքով Արցախի հայը հայերե՞ն է խոսում, իսկ Գյումրիի՞... իսկ իրենք մերոնք չե՞ն՝ աշխարհի որ ծեգում էլ որ լինեն:
> Եզդին էլ ա մերոնք, ես դա կասկածի տակ չեմ էլ դնում: Իմ ասածը էն ա, որ եթե ես իմ երկրի ներսում օտարազգիին եմ մերոնք համարում, ապա ես անգամ կարող եմ զայրանալ իմ հայրենակցի վրա, եթե ինքը ինձ մերոնք չի համարում, ինչ է թե ես Երևանից եմ, ինքը՝ Ջավախքից: Լավ, իմ ասածը մոռանանք, հիմա դու ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում՝ հաղթահարելու երևանցի, գյումրեցի, կիրովականցի, ապարանցի, հայաստանցի, ղարաբաղցի... խնդիրը: Ինչպե՞ս ես պատկերացնում մեր ազգի միասնությունը, ի՞նչ գաղափարի կամ շահի ներքո: Բիձայի առաջարկը երևի թե ճիշտ ա, կարծեմ էսպես էր՝ Հայկական գյուղերի ֆեդերատիվ հանրապետություն:


Ասղ ջան, դու հայկական հասկանում ես "միակ ճիշտ" տարբերակով… իհարկե բոլորն էլ հայ են, մեկը գյումրեցի, մեկն արցախցի մեկն էլ լոռեցի, բայց հայ են… միշտ էլ լինելու են մարդիկ որոնք էդ անհեռանկար բաժանումները շեշտելու են, ամեն տեղ էլ կան այդպիսինները, … միասնությունը միասնական նպատակի ու շահի մեջ է… իսկ ազգը կարող է լինել բազմազան… բոլորն են այդպես

----------

Tig (26.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Տիգ ջան, լրիվ համաձայն եմ… և սրան գիտե՞ս ինչ են ասում… ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑԻԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՍԱՐԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ… չեմ չափազանցնում, դու հենց նոր տվեցիր դրա սահմանումը… ստեղ քարոզ էլ պետք չի… 
> 
> …ես սրա մասին գրել եմ, բայց բայց որոշ մարդիկ, անունները չեմ ուզում տալ (մեր լավ ախպերներ Վիշապն ու Տրիբունը) համարում են էդ վարյանտը ֆուֆլո…
> 
> գրառման շնորհակալությունից եզրակացնում եմ որ Բիձեն էլ ա կողմ քաղհասարակությանը, բայց "յուրովի"
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:12 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:57 ----------
> 
> 
> ...


Mef, ախպեր, էդ կադրերում քաղհասարակություն ես տեսե՞ ;   :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mef, ախպեր, էդ կադրերում քաղհասարակություն ես տեսե՞ ;


կադրերում չէ Բիձ… իրա գրածի մեջ… կինոն չեմ նայել

----------


## Lord

Կախվել

----------


## Բիձա

> Կախվել


Ըսենց անեկդոտ եմ հիշում, Մեկը գալիս է կիևյան մոստից որ քցվի, լենինականցի մլիցեն վազելով մոտենում է, թևից բռնում է, թե ծո այողուլ,  էս առանց տոմսի էս ուր  գքցվիս՞ Չես տեսնի,  մոստը նոր, թափ թաժա ռեմոնտ է էրած, հըբը  էդ ռեմոնտի հախը ով բդի փագե՞: Իրեք մանեթ տու, թողեմ զակոննի  քցվիս:
Հիմա քոնն է: Լորդ ջան, էս ուր՞:  Ախպեր, թող ուրիշները էդ ախմախությունն էնեն:  Էդիկ քո գորձը չէ: Մինչև լորդերու հերթը,  հրեն էնքան գեղցի ու անտեր կա: Հուր էս անհերթ առաջ ընգե՞: 
Կհասկնաս ընձի՞:

----------

davidus (26.09.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Ըսենց անեկդոտ եմ հիշում, Մեկը գալիս է կիևյան մոստից որ քցվի, լենինականցի մլիցեն վազելով մոտենում է, թևից բռնում է, թե ծո այողուլ,  էս առանց տոմսի էս ուր  գքցվիս՞ Չես տեսնի,  մոստը նոր, թափ թաժա ռեմոնտ է էրած, հըբը  էդ ռեմոնտի հախը ով բդի փագե՞: Իրեք մանեթ տու, թողեմ զակոննի  քցվիս:
> Հիմա քոնն է: Լորդ ջան, էս ուր՞:  Ախպեր, թող ուրիշները էդ ախմախությունն էնեն:  Էդիկ քո գորձը չէ: Մինչև լորդերու հերթը,  հրեն էնքան գեղցի ու անտեր կա: Հուր էս անհերթ առաջ ընգե՞: 
> Կհասկնաս ընձի՞:


Կհասկընամ քեզի, բայց էտ ես չէի ուզում քցվեի, էտ խելքի ով ուզում էր, որ հայերը խելքի գաին նրանց էի առաջարկում

----------


## Բիձա

> Կհասկընամ քեզի, բայց էտ ես չէի ուզում քցվեի, էտ խելքի ով ուզում էր, որ հայերը խելքի գաին նրանց էի առաջարկում


Լորդ ջան, կախվելով խելքի գալու վարիանտ վաաբշե չկա: Սուգ, շիվան,  դագաղ, տերտեր, կատաֆալկ, թաղում, քելեխ, էքնահող, յոթ, քառսունք, բորդյուր, քար, տարի: Տո ցավդ տանեմ, էդ ոչ թե խելքի գալու, այլ խելքը լրիվ  թռցնելու ռեցեպտ ա:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (21.06.2012), davidus (26.09.2010), Tig (26.09.2010), Հայկօ (26.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լորդ ջան, կախվելով խելքի գալու վարիանտ վաաբշե չկա: Սուգ, շիվան,  դագաղ, տերտեր, կատաֆալկ, թաղում, քելեխ, էքնահող, յոթ, քառսունք, բորդյուր, քար, տարի: Տո ցավդ տանեմ, էդ ոչ թե խելքի գալու, այլ խելքը լրիվ  թռցնելու ռեցեպտ ա:


Բիձ հայերը ցռան են, կախվող չեն… Ձախորդ Փանոսի մուլտը գիտե՞ս… էն որ Փանոսի կնկան ասում են "արի մարդդ իրան կախ ա տվել" գնում տեսնում են Փանոսը պարանը կռնատակերից անցկացրել ու իրան ծառից կախ ա տվել… կնիկն ասում ա "այ մարդ բա կռնատակե՞րիցդ ինչի էս պարանը կապել" Փանոսն ասում "Ախար վիզս ցավում ա"

----------

Բիձա (26.09.2010)

----------


## dvgray

Բիձա, մի վախտ առաջ, մարքսենց Կարլը մի խելոք բան էր ասել- որ կեցությունը որոշում ա …  :Smile: 
ուրեմն, քո սկզբնական հարցի մասին մի բան ասեմ: 
եթե ուզում ես, որ խելքի գան/ք/ , ապա մի ճանապարհ կարամ նշեմ: *դա սովաբուժության ճանապարհն է*:  ինչ՞ ճանապարհ է դա: դա Հայաստան բոլոր տեսակի օգնությունների միաժամանակյա կտրումն է: այսինքն էլ ոչ մի մանեյգրամ, ոչ մի գնացողի հետ փող ու նման բան  :Wink: 
բայց դրանից առաջ, պետք է բոլորը, ովքեր մոտիկներ ունեն Հայաստանում, նրանց քաշեն տանեն, ու մնան մենակ նրանք, ովքեր ոչ մեկը չունեն ու նրանք ու անճար են կամ մոլագար Հայաստանասեր, ու մեկ էլ  ովքերև ֆեոդալ ու վասալ են: 
դրանից հետո, էտ մնացողները քանի որ չեն կարող անհրաժեշտ փողի պտույտ ապահովել, դրանից բխելու է. որ բոլոր բոի տեքը /ԲՏ/ ճար չունենալով թռնելու են Հայաստանից, որ փողերոը լրիվ չպրծնի ու սովամահ չլինեն: ու ինչ՞ ա լինելու, Հայաստանը մնալու ա առանց ԲՏ, այսինքն ազատ, ֆրիի /ջարիտ արած կառտոլաշատ/ երկիր: ու դրանից հետո Նյու- Յորքը ու իրա դաունը, որպես թաուն, ավտոմատիկորեն կտեղափոխվի Երևան. իսկ Նյու- Յորքը կվենանվանվի Օլդ էրիվան: իսկ Երևանը, Ֆրեշ-Նյու Յորք՛:
Բա, ախպար  :Wink: 

… ինչ՞ կցուցանե փոստս: որ ով *որ հիմա օգնում ա ու փող ուղարկում Հայաստան., հայ ազգի չուզողն ա ու վերջին հաշվով ՝ ԴԱՎԱՃԱՆ*:
Հ.Գ. էտ ուղարկողների մեջ բնականորեն ես էլ եմ մտնում  :Blush:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ....................... ու ինչ՞ ա լինելու, Հայաստանը մնալու ա առանց ԲՏ, այսինքն ազատ, ֆրիի /ջարիտ արած կառտոլաշատ/ երկիր: ու դրանից հետո Նյու- Յորքը ու իրա դաունը, որպես թաուն, ավտոմատիկորեն կտեղափոխվի Երևան. իսկ Նյու- Յորքը կվենանվանվի Օլդ էրիվան: իսկ Երևանը, Ֆրեշ-Նյու Յորք՛:
> Բա, ախպար


Դիվ էս մասը լավ չհասկացա, կարա՞ս մի հատ էլ ավելի պարզ բացատրես… անցումի մոմենտը միքիչ ոնց որ քյաֆ ես գնացել

----------


## Վիշապ

Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, «ազգովի խելքի գալու համար»-ի պրոբլեմներից է գիտա-ֆանտաստիկ մտածելակերպը, այլ կերպ ասած՝ ուտոպիան: Ժողովդրի ինքնակազմակերպման մասին: Այսինքն հանկարծակի յուրաքանչյուրը ավտոմատ գլխի է ընկնում իր անելիքների մասին ու միանգամից ջոկում է, թե ում հետ ինչ ընդհանուր շահ ունի ինքը ու ոնց է պետք իրավունքները պաշտպանել ու միավորվում է այլոց: Ասենք ես թակում եմ հարևանիս դուռը ու ասում, հը՞, պատրա՞ստ ես հարևան, ինքը՝ իհարկե, ես քեզ հետ եմ, իսկ դու՞ ում հետ ես, ես, թե՝ Գարսևանի, իսկ հարևանս՝ դե ուրեմն Գարսևանի հետ եմ նաև ես... ու տենց միավորվում ենք ու գնում ենք Բիձու ասած շենքի ստրիպտիզ կլուբի դեմը մի քանի ավտո զիբիլ ենք թափում: Ու տենց ավտոմատ փակվում է ստրիպտիզ կլուբը :Jpit:  Տեսնում եմ ոմանք արդեն խելքի են եկել ու արդեն լիովին կարող են ազգին սովորեցնել թե ինչպես է պետք խելքի գալ :Jpit:  Կարելի է կարծել, թե խնդիրը իսկապես ազգի անխելքությունն է, իսկ լուծումը՝ ազգի միանգամից խելոքանալը, ընդհամենը պետք է կոչեր անել, ու ազգը կինքնախելոքանա: Ու առհամարվում են բոլոր տեսակի կառավարման, կազմակերպչական խնդիրները ու դեռ ավելին՝ որևէ քաղաքական գործառույթի մասին խոսք չի գնում, հիմնական հերոսը ազգն է (վերացական հասկացություն, խոսքի Լֆիկ Սամոն էլ է էդ ազգից, ստրիպտիզ կլուբի տերն էլ), որը պիտի խելքի գա: Պարոնայք, դուք քննարկում եք քաղաքականության բաժնում, որտեղ խնդիրներն ու լուծումները պետք է ձևակերպել քաղաքական հարթության մեջ, իսկ դուք «ազգ չենք», «երկիրը երկիր չի» դարդոտ զրույց եք վարում այստեղ: Ազգի հիմնական խնդիրներից է նաև պրոֆեսիոնալ քաղաքական գործիչների գրեթե բացակայությունը:

----------

Տրիբուն (26.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, «ազգովի խելքի գալու համար»-ի պրոբլեմներից է գիտա-ֆանտաստիկ մտածելակերպը, այլ կերպ ասած՝ ուտոպիան: Ժողովդրի ինքնակազմակերպման մասին: Այսինքն հանկարծակի յուրաքանչյուրը ավտոմատ գլխի է ընկնում իր անելիքների մասին ու միանգամից ջոկում է, թե ում հետ ինչ ընդհանուր շահ ունի ինքը ու ոնց է պետք իրավունքները պաշտպանել ու միավորվում է այլոց: Ասենք ես թակում եմ հարևանիս դուռը ու ասում, հը՞, պատրա՞ստ ես հարևան, ինքը՝ իհարկե, ես քեզ հետ եմ, իսկ դու՞ ում հետ ես, ես, թե՝ Գարսևանի, իսկ հարևանս՝ դե ուրեմն Գարսևանի հետ եմ նաև ես... ու տենց միավորվում ենք ու գնում ենք Բիձու ասած շենքի ստրիպտիզ կլուբի դեմը մի քանի ավտո զիբիլ ենք թափում: Ու տենց ավտոմատ փակվում է ստրիպտիզ կլուբը Տեսնում եմ ոմանք արդեն խելքի են եկել ու արդեն լիովին կարող են ազգին սովորեցնել թե ինչպես է պետք խելքի գալ Կարելի է կարծել, թե խնդիրը իսկապես ազգի անխելքությունն է, իսկ լուծումը՝ ազգի միանգամից խելոքանալը, ընդհամենը պետք է կոչեր անել, ու ազգը կինքնախելոքանա: Ու առհամարվում են բոլոր տեսակի կառավարման, կազմակերպչական խնդիրները ու դեռ ավելին՝ որևէ քաղաքական գործառույթի մասին խոսք չի գնում, հիմնական հերոսը ազգն է (վերացական հասկացություն, խոսքի Լֆիկ Սամոն էլ է էդ ազգից, ստրիպտիզ կլուբի տերն էլ), որը պիտի խելքի գա: Պարոնայք, դուք քննարկում եք քաղաքականության բաժնում, որտեղ խնդիրներն ու լուծումները պետք է ձևակերպել քաղաքական հարթության մեջ, իսկ դուք «ազգ չենք», «երկիրը երկիր չի» դարդոտ զրույց եք վարում այստեղ: Ազգի հիմնական խնդիրներից է նաև պրոֆեսիոնալ քաղաքական գործիչների գրեթե բացակայությունը:


Վիշապ ջան, բայց ո՞վա ասում, որ կազմակերպիչներ կամ պրոֆեսիոնալ քաղաքական գործիչներչ պետք չեն և նրանց դերը կարևոր չի: Մեր ասածը էնա, որ մենք հիմա չունենք քո ասած կազմակերպիչներն ու պրոֆեսիոնալներին, ու ի՞նչա մնում՝ ինքնակազմակերպման մեզանիզմներ մշակել… Իսկ եթե դու ասես, թե ոնց կարելիա ունենալ էդ կազմակերպիչներին ու պրոֆեսիոնալ քաղաքագետներին՝ շատ ավելի լավ, մենք անսահման ուրախ կլինենք…

----------

Mephistopheles (26.09.2010), Բիձա (26.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, բայց ո՞վա ասում, որ կազմակերպիչներ կամ պրոֆեսիոնալ քաղաքական գործիչներչ պետք չեն և նրանց դերը կարևոր չի: *Մեր ասածը էնա, որ մենք հիմա չունենք քո ասած կազմակերպիչներն ու պրոֆեսիոնալներին, ու ի՞նչա մնում՝ ինքնակազմակերպման մեզանիզմներ մշակել…* Իսկ եթե դու ասես, թե ոնց կարելիա ունենալ էդ կազմակերպիչներին ու պրոֆեսիոնալ քաղաքագետներին՝ շատ ավելի լավ, մենք անսահման ուրախ կլինենք…


Տիգ ջան, պրոբլեմները լուծելու համար պետք է.
1. Խնդիրը կոռեկտ ձևակերպել քաղաքական հարթության մեջ,
2. Վերլուծել ու դուրս բերել խնդրի առաջացման պատճառները քաղաքական հարթության մեջ,
3. Առաջարկել խնդրի լուծման լրիվ (ամբողջական) ձևեր, որոնցում նաև ճնշվում են խնդիրների առաջացման դրդապատճառները քաղաքական հարթության մեջ,
4. Խնդրի լուծման առավել արդյունավետ ձևերը փորձել դարձնել հասարակական քննարկման առարկա։

Ի՞նչ է քննարկվում այստեղ.

1. Բերվում են մի քանի մասնավոր խնդիրների օրինակներ, քուչի մասշտաբով,
2. Չի խոսվում խնդրի առաջացման պատճառների շուրջ, մասնավոր խնդիրների առաջացման մեղավորությունը բարդելով ամբողջ ազգաբնակչության վրա,
3. Առաջարկվում են մասնավոր խնդիրների լուծման մասնավոր (ոչ ամբողջական), թերի, չապացուցված ձևեր,
4. *Ամբողջությամբ առհամարվում է պետության, կառավարման ինստիտուտների, քաղաքական, հասարակական կազմակերպությունների, ինֆորմացիոն, տնտեսական, ուժային ռեսուրսների, լծակների դերը։*

Ուստի։ Խնդրի մատուցման ձևը, լուծման ճանապարհների լղոզված ձևերը, քննակվելիք թեմայի ապաքաղաքականացումը միայն կարող են ապակողմնորոշել, մասնատել, հիասթափեցնել ունկնդիրներին՝ առաջացնելով սպասվելիքի հակառակ պատկերը. Կոչ է արվում միավորվել, բացակայում է միավորման էական նպատակը՝ ստանում ենք քաոս։
Հասարակությունն ինքը մեխանիզմներ չի կարող ակամա գեներացնել։ Մեխանիզմներ, գաղափարներ, ակտիվ քաղաքական ագիտացիա կարող են անել միայն քաղաքական կառույցները։ Հասարակությունը պիտի քննարկման առարկա դարձնի արդյունավետ քաղաքական կառույցների ստեղծումը։ Այդպիսով միայն կարող են նման կառույցները իրականություն դառնալ, որովհետև հասարակությունը ցույց է տալիս դրա պահանջարկը։ 
Իսկ այսպես լղոզված մենք կարող ենք միայն իրար մեղադրել, ազգին մեղադրել, արդյունքում «Սերժ ընդ քոմփանի»–ն կշարունակի տժժալ և ոչինչ չի փոխվի։
Դրա համար գոյություն ունի ոչ թե «քաղաքացիական հասարակություն» կոչված ուտոպիստական հասկացություն, այլ՝ պետական մտածելակերպ և դրա ագիտացիան, որի մեջ հստակ տարանջատվում են քաղաքական ապարատի պատասխանատվությունը քաղաքացիների պատասխանատվությունից։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> … ինչ՞ կցուցանե փոստս: որ ով *որ հիմա օգնում ա ու փող ուղարկում Հայաստան., հայ ազգի չուզողն ա ու վերջին հաշվով ՝ ԴԱՎԱՃԱՆ*:
> Հ.Գ. էտ ուղարկողների մեջ բնականորեն ես էլ եմ մտնում


Փաստորեն Հայաստանը չորս հատ դավաճան ունի -  դու, Համաշխարհային Բանը, IMF-ը, Եվրոմիությունը  :LOL:  Էս չորսդ եք փող ուղարկում մենակ  :Cool: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:06 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:04 ----------




> Ազգի հիմնական խնդիրներից է նաև *պրոֆեսիոնալ* քաղաքական գործիչների գրեթե բացակայությունը:


Պլոճիկով  :Sad: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:13 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:06 ----------




> Վիշապ ջան, բայց ո՞վա ասում, որ կազմակերպիչներ կամ պրոֆեսիոնալ քաղաքական գործիչներչ պետք չեն և նրանց դերը կարևոր չի: Մեր ասածը էնա, որ մենք հիմա չունենք քո ասած կազմակերպիչներն ու պրոֆեսիոնալներին, ու ի՞նչա մնում՝ ինքնակազմակերպման մեզանիզմներ մշակել… Իսկ եթե դու ասես, թե ոնց կարելիա ունենալ էդ կազմակերպիչներին ու պրոֆեսիոնալ քաղաքագետներին՝ շատ ավելի լավ, մենք անսահման ուրախ կլինենք…


Տիգ ջան, ինքնակազմակերպվելու համար կազմակերպող ա պետք: Դաժե շենքով Բիձու ուզած շլնգները առենլու համար մեկը պիտի փող հավաքի, փողից մի քիչ քյաֆ մտնի, ու ձեռի  հետ էլ բացատրի, թե ինչի համար ենք պետք էտ շլանգները ու ինչ օգուտ ենք շենքով ստանալու շլանգից: Թե չէ մենք լավ էլ ինքնակազմակերպված ժողովուրդ ենք - նամուսով միտինգի ենք գնում մի քանի հազար հոգով, երկու տարի առաջ մի քանի տասնյակ հազարով էինք ինքնակազմակերպված գնում միտինգի: Բայց պարզեցինք, որ մեր ինքնակազմակերված միտինգի կազմակերպողները շլանգ առնելու ու փոխարեն իրանց ու մեզ են շլանգի տեղ դրել: 

Բիձա ջան, շլանգի մոմենտով հետդ համաձայն եմ, պետք ա: Բայց ոչ թե պադվալը հեղեղելու համար, այլ ներկա ընդդիմությանը եռման հոգնա անելու համար՝ ուժեղ նապոռով:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:20 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:13 ----------




> Դրա համար գոյություն ունի ոչ թե «քաղաքացիական հասարակություն» կոչված ուտոպիստական հասկացություն, այլ՝ պետական մտածելակերպ և դրա ագիտացիան, որի մեջ հստակ տարանջատվում են քաղաքական ապարատի պատասխանատվությունը քաղաքացիների պատասխանատվությունից։


Ուստա, մի ուտոպիստ էլ դու ես - «քաղաքացիական հասարակություն» ու «պետական մտածելակերպ» հասկացությունների միջև տարբերությունը սահմանային է, կամ գրեթե գոյություն չունի:  Ագիտացիա, մագիտացիա, բացատրել իրավունքերը, իմանալ պատասխանատվությունը .... Վիշա՞պ ..... մնում ա Լևոնի կամ Սերժի ելույթներից մեջբերում անես (տարբերություն չկա, գիտես): Ապեր, ագիտացիա պետք չի, հայ ժողովուրդը խելոք ժողովուրդ ա, լավ էլ հասկանում ա իրա իրավունքները, լավ էլ գիտի իրան ինչ ա պետք, պռոստը կուտը կերած ընկել ա մի քանի մորթապաշտ սութի քաղաքական մեկնաբանների հետևից, որ քո ասած ագիտացիան են անում իրանց արևին:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:27 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:20 ----------

Մոռացա, ազգովի խելքի գալու համար հիմա մեզ պետք ա ազգովի մի հատ նենց խորը քաքի մեջ ընկնել (Աստված կարոտ պահի), որ հասկանանք, թե ինչքան հետույքային ա մեր վիճակը: Ու հետո մեզ կոտորելով դուրս գանք էտ վիճակից: 

Իսկ եթե չենք ուզում ընկել, ուրեմն սաղ լավ ա, ու մեզանից վատ լիքը տեղեր կան աշխարքում: Մեր մեջ ասած, էս պահին նենց մի հատ «գժական» վայրում եմ գտնվում, որ Հայաստանի Ամասիայի շրջանին էրնեք եմ տալիս:

----------

davidus (26.09.2010), Tig (26.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Տիգ ջան, պրոբլեմները լուծելու համար պետք է.
> 1. Խնդիրը կոռեկտ ձևակերպել *քաղաքական հարթության* մեջ,
> 2. Վերլուծել ու դուրս բերել խնդրի առաջացման պատճառները *քաղաքական հարթության* մեջ,
> 3. Առաջարկել խնդրի լուծման լրիվ (ամբողջական) ձևեր, որոնցում նաև ճնշվում են խնդիրների առաջացման դրդապատճառները *քաղաքական հարթության* մեջ,
> 4. Խնդրի լուծման առավել արդյունավետ ձևերը փորձել դարձնել հասարակական քննարկման առարկա։


Վիշապ ջան, Հայաստանի ու մեր հասարակության խնդիրները մենակ քաղաքական հարթության մեջ չեն: Շատ խորն են: Ինչ կապ ունի քաղաքական հարթությունը, եթե օր. նմանատիպ մի օբյեկտի տերը «պայնատով ապրող գողաԳան» տղայա, բայց սաղ օրը միլիցու հետևն ա լպստում, երբ որ ինքը սաղ իրա շրջապատի մեջ հարց ա «լուծում», բայց հենց իր շրջապատի Նօ 1. բ**-ը ինքն ա: Ստեղ քաղաքական հարթությունը ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Ու ամենավատը էն ա, որ դպրոցական տարիքի փոքր երեխեն սրան ա ընդօրինակում: Էս խնդիրները ո՞նց էս ուզում քաղաքական հարթություն բերես: Էս հարցերը նույնիսկ չես կարող քո քաղաքական ծրագրում ներառես, որովհետև էս հարցերին քաղաքական լուծում չես կարող տալ:

Կուզեի անդրադառնալ Բիձայի առաջարկած իրադրության սրմանը… Բիձա ջան, դու պատկերացրու, որ մինչև էսօր էդ օբյեկտի վրա «խոսակցություն չի եկել», ուրեմն ինչ «մեջք» ունի էդ տերը… հիմա, եթե շենքի ժողովուրդը նույնիսկ մի քայլի դիմի էլ, հավատացնում եմ, հաջորդ օրը էդ մուտքում ապրող բոլոր բնակիչներին կկանչեին քաղմաս, ու համոզված եմ, մի երկու հոգու գլխին կսարքեին... իսկ ով ա ուզում էսօր նստի, ոչ մեկ, դրա համար էլ ոչ մեկ չի էլ անի...  Ասեմ, թե ինչի եմ համոզված ասում... մի երկու-երեք տարի առաջ Խոսրով Հարությունյանի տղայի տունն էին թալանել, քուչում ինչքան ջահել կար, սաղին հավաքեցին տարան քաղմաս... բառիս բուն իմաստով բոլորին, մեկի վրա էլ հայ-հայ սարքում էին...

Ասածս ինչ ա, էդ նույն ակցիաները կարելի ա շատ ավելի մտածված անել, որ նույնիսկ «օրինապահները» կախվելու տեղ չունենան... Փառք Աստծո, տենց բաներից հայերը լավ են...

----------

Mephistopheles (26.09.2010), Tig (27.09.2010), Բիձա (26.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ժողովուրդ։ Մեր խնդիրները համակարգային խնդիրներ են։ Երկրում գործում է անարդար համակարգ, որում արտոնյալ է կպցնելու ու վերևինի հետ կիսվելու ունակություն ունեցող բազմությունը։ Ուստի և պաշտպանվում են միայն տվյալ շերտի շահերը ու նաև պաշտպանվում է վարից վեր կթելու մեխանիզմը։ Այստեղի էլ առաջանում են «մեջք», «մլիցու հետև լպստել» երևույթները։ Հետևաբար սույն դրվածքը փոխելու համար համակարգային փոփոխություններ են պետք։ Որպեսզի չսպասենք թե երբ ենք հայտվելու խորը կեղտի մեջ ու ցնցումներով ու արյունով կամ դուրս պրծնենք, կամ էլ ավելի խորը թաղվենք թրքառուսահպատակության կեղտի մեջ, ապա անհրաժեշտ է ագիտացիոն մեխանիզմներով բարձրացնել հասարակական պահանջի չափագիծը։ 




> ...
> Ուստա, մի ուտոպիստ էլ դու ես - «քաղաքացիական հասարակություն» ու «պետական մտածելակերպ» հասկացությունների միջև տարբերությունը սահմանային է, կամ գրեթե գոյություն չունի:  Ագիտացիա, մագիտացիա, բացատրել իրավունքերը, իմանալ պատասխանատվությունը .... Վիշա՞պ ..... մնում ա Լևոնի կամ Սերժի ելույթներից մեջբերում անես (տարբերություն չկա, գիտես): Ապեր, ագիտացիա պետք չի, հայ ժողովուրդը խելոք ժողովուրդ ա, լավ էլ հասկանում ա իրա իրավունքները, լավ էլ գիտի իրան ինչ ա պետք, պռոստը կուտը կերած ընկել ա մի քանի մորթապաշտ սութի քաղաքական մեկնաբանների հետևից, որ քո ասած ագիտացիան են անում իրանց արևին:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:27 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:20 ----------
> 
> Մոռացա, ազգովի խելքի գալու համար հիմա մեզ պետք ա ազգովի մի հատ նենց խորը քաքի մեջ ընկնել (Աստված կարոտ պահի), որ հասկանանք, թե ինչքան հետույքային ա մեր վիճակը: Ու հետո մեզ կոտորելով դուրս գանք էտ վիճակից: 
> 
> Իսկ եթե չենք ուզում ընկել, ուրեմն սաղ լավ ա, ու մեզանից վատ լիքը տեղեր կան աշխարքում: Մեր մեջ ասած, էս պահին նենց մի հատ «գժական» վայրում եմ գտնվում, որ Հայաստանի Ամասիայի շրջանին էրնեք եմ տալիս:


Տրիբուն ախպեր, հետդ համաձայն չեմ, թե մեր ժողովուրդը տեղյակ է իր իրավունքներից։ Կարող եմ տարրական օրինակներ բերել, որ մարդիկ պարզապես քցվում են, որովհետև պարզապես օրենքից տեղյակ չեն։ Հենց երեկ ճանապարհային ոստիկանությունը ինձ ոտի վրա ուզում էր 30000 տուգանել օդից բռնած խախտման համար, կամ էլ «լավության կարգով քիչ գրել», չմանրամասնեմ, բայց բախտները չբերեց ու չափազանց կոպիտ ձևով պասլատ արվեցին։ Փոխարենը մի հարիֆի մի 15000 դրամ հաստատ կոճկել էին։ Ներկայիս «ընդդիմությունը» ժողովրդին իրավունքներ չի բացատրել։ Ճիշտ հակառակը՝ անբացահայտորեն քարոզել է կզել «սահմանադրական ճանապարհով», որը ՀՀ Սահմանադրության հետ աղերս չունի։ Ժամանակին բացատրել եմ թե ինչը ոնց։ Արդյունքում ահագին դժգոհ զանգված հայտնվեց ավելի խորը ապատիայի մեջ։ Ինչ վերաբերում է պետական մտածելակերպին, ապա դա ընդհամենը պետության քաղաքացի լինելու գիտակցում է, որի մեջ *ընդհամենը* երկու հարցերի պատասխան է տրվում.
1. Ինչ բան է պետություն,
2. Ինչ բան է քաղաքացի։
Էս երկու հարցերի պատասխանը մեր ժողովդրի մեծ մասը չգիտի։ Կարող է և իմանա էլ եթե ինքն իրեն հարցնի։ Բայց հարցը չի առաջանում, դա է խնդիրը։ Որովհետև հենց պատասխանեց, ապա ինքն իր համար ահագին բացահայտումներ կունենա։ :Wink:

----------


## Բիձա

> Տիգ ջան, պրոբլեմները լուծելու համար պետք է.
> 1. Խնդիրը կոռեկտ ձևակերպել քաղաքական հարթության մեջ,
> 2. Վերլուծել ու դուրս բերել խնդրի առաջացման պատճառները քաղաքական հարթության մեջ,
> 3. Առաջարկել խնդրի լուծման լրիվ (ամբողջական) ձևեր, որոնցում նաև ճնշվում են խնդիրների առաջացման դրդապատճառները քաղաքական հարթության մեջ,
> 4. Խնդրի լուծման առավել արդյունավետ ձևերը փորձել դարձնել հասարակական քննարկման առարկա։
> 
> Ի՞նչ է քննարկվում այստեղ.
> 
> 1. Բերվում են մի քանի մասնավոր խնդիրների օրինակներ, քուչի մասշտաբով,
> ...



Վիշապ ջան, մի հատ կարաս պատճառաետևանքային կապերը, տրամաբանությունը, քո սիրած քաղաքականությունն ու ուրիշների սիրած  հասարակագիտության  տարրական օրենքներն ու նորմերը հաշվի առնելով  բացատրես, թե ոնց եղավ, որ հայերը 3 հազար տարվա մեջ էս նույն սարերի հետևում վեր ընգած մնացին՞: Ով էկավ, վրեքները նվագեց, արունը խմեց, կոտորեց, գնաց՞: Իսկ իբր մեզանից դուս եկածները գնացին դառան սաղ աշխարհ ու նավ, պառավոզ, հետո էլ սամայլոտ, տելեվիզր, ատոմային ռումբ,  սպուտնիկ, կոմպ, i-pode,  հնարեցին, դոլարով են աշխատավարձ ստանում՞: Ու նաղդ հիմա էլ մեզ, էս հին հայերիս քթից բռնած՝ մոռացած, որ իրանց մեծ պապերն ենք, որ պատով ուզում-խփում են՞: :Sad: 
Կարաս բացատրես, թե թուրքը ոնց հելավ ալթայից հասավ հայաստան ու գենոցիդ սարքեց՞: Քաղագիտության գրքեր էր կարդացել՞:  :Angry2: 
 Կարաս բացատրես, թե ավստալացի ու ամազոնցի աբորիգենները ընչի մինչև հիմա տկլոր են մնացել՞:  Դե բա թող քաղաքականությունից հասկանային, լիդեր սարքեին, իրանք էլ գային մեզ կոտորեին՞:  :Hands Up: 
Այբբենական ճշմարտությունների մակարդակով ընդհանուր հայտարարի չենք գալիս:  Իջել ենք  մանկապարտեզ , էլի բան  չի ստացվում: 
Ախպեր, մի հատ վերցրու Կարեն Դեմիրճյանի 1980 ական թվականների ճառերը նայի էլի: Կտեսնես, որ բոլոր նախադասությունները սկսվում էին  "Պետք է" բառով: Ամեն ճառի մեջ մի 100-200 "պետք է" կար: 
Հիմա դու էս, ասում ես "պետք է": Ախպեր, մենք հենց էդ "պետքը" ոնց սկսելն ենք քննարկում, թե ոնց անենք, որ գոնե մի հատ սկզբնական "պետք" խոդի քցենք: Դու  մեջտեղն էլ  չէ է, վերջում կանգնած ասում ես էդ մաշինեն քշեք արեք ըստե կայնենք: Այ Վիշ ախպեր, ինչը քշենք՞: Աշքիդ էդ ինչ մաշինա յա երևում՞: :Sad: 
Համ էլ այ ախպեր, էդ մլիցեքը խի են քեզ օրը մեկ կայնացնում՞:  :LOL: 
 Տուգանքն էլ օր-օրի աճում ա՞  :LOL: 
Զգուշ էղի, չղրկեն անկոմպ տեղ, բա ես ում հետ են վախտ պտի վիճեմ՞  :LOL:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ուստա, մի ուտոպիստ էլ դու ես - «քաղաքացիական հասարակություն» ու «պետական մտածելակերպ» հասկացությունների միջև տարբերությունը սահմանային է, կամ գրեթե գոյություն չունի:  Ագիտացիա, մագիտացիա, բացատրել իրավունքերը, իմանալ պատասխանատվությունը .... Վիշա՞պ ..... մնում ա Լևոնի կամ Սերժի ելույթներից մեջբերում անես (տարբերություն չկա, գիտես): Ապեր, ագիտացիա պետք չի, հայ ժողովուրդը խելոք ժողովուրդ ա, *լավ էլ հասկանում ա իրա իրավունքները, լավ էլ գիտի իրան ինչ ա պետք, պռոստը կուտը կերած ընկել ա մի քանի մորթապաշտ սութի քաղաքական մեկնաբանների հետևից*, որ քո ասած ագիտացիան են անում իրանց արևին:
> 
> 
> Մոռացա, ազգովի խելքի գալու համար հիմա *մեզ պետք ա ազգովի մի հատ նենց խորը քաքի մեջ ընկնել (Աստված կարոտ պահի), որ հասկանանք, թե ինչքան հետույքային ա մեր վիճակը:* Ու հետո մեզ կոտորելով դուրս գանք էտ վիճակից:


 Տրիբուն ջան, հենց էդ կուտը ուտելու վերջի չի երևում: Ամեն մի նոր կուտ  տվողի հետևից ընկած իրար կտցելով զխտկվում են, հետո էլ նույն  տեղը՝ ուր էլ ոչ կուտ կա, ոչ էլ դաժի կտի մուլյաժ, հավ-հավ  տարիներով քջուջ են անում, մինչև մի նոր մեկը՝ հենց էդ նույն տեղում, հենց  նույն կուտը տա: 
Բա սրանից էլ բեթար ք-քն ընկած վիճակ՞:
Ք-քն ընկելը չտենալն էլ կուտ ա ախր: 
Բա էսքանից հետո, էս թեմայում խարխափելը, ք-քի մեջի վիճակ չի- ինչ ա՞: Ոնց որ քիմիայի ֆակուլտետի 5-րդ կուրսի ուսանողը քննությանը չկարենա ջրի ֆորմուլան գրի:  Լրիվ նույն տարբերակն ա:

----------

davidus (26.09.2010), Tig (27.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Ապեր, *ագիտացիա պետք չի*, հայ ժողովուրդը խելոք ժողովուրդ ա, *լավ էլ հասկանում ա իրա իրավունքները*, լավ էլ գիտի իրան ինչ ա պետք, պռոստը կուտը կերած ընկել ա մի քանի մորթապաշտ սութի քաղաքական մեկնաբանների հետևից, որ քո ասած ագիտացիան են անում իրանց արևին:


Չէ, Տրիբուն ջան, չէ ու չէ... Էսօր մարդիկ կան, որ հլը ԺԵԿ-ի փող են մուծում, համատիրության էլ չէ, այլ հենց ԺԵԿ-ի... ու եսիմ ինչի համար, իսկ դու ասում ես իրավունքները գիտի... Կոպիտ հաշվարկով ազգի կեսը էդ առումով տգետ ա, գաղափար անգամ չունի իր տարրական իրավունքներից ու պարտականություններից… 

Մի հատ լացելու դեպք պատմեմ: Կոլեգաներով կանգնած խոսում էինք հանդիպումներից մեկի ժամանակ, մեջներս մի հատ "քյառթու" չինովնիկ կար,մի քսան տարվա աշխատանքային փորձ հեչի պես կունենար: Ես պատմում էի, թե ոնց եմ մի ծանոթ քաղաքացու օգնել, որ թաղապետարանում չխաբեն, ինչը ոնց անի որ իրանց դիրքը չչարաշահեն… Ու գիտես էդ անասունը ինձ ինչ ասեց.
- Դավ ջան, ախպեր, *ժողովրդին էդ ձևերը մի սովորացրեք էլի, թե չէ մի բան իմանում են, էլ ձեռներից չենք պրծնում...* 

Ինչ կասես սրան Տրիբուն ջան, վերևը չեն ուզում որ էս ժողովուրդը մի բան իմանա, տգետ ժողովրդին ավելի հեշտ ա կառավարել: Բա էս պայմաններում ոնց ագիտացիա չանես, ոնց չսովորացնես, որ մարդուն իրանց ուզած ձևով չքաշեն:

Հ.Գ. բերանս մի բացեք էլի, չեմ ուզում սենց բաց տեղերում նման բաներ գրել...  :Sad:

----------

My World My Space (26.09.2010), Tig (27.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Վիշապ ջան, մի հատ կարաս պատճառաետևանքային կապերը, տրամաբանությունը, քո սիրած քաղաքականությունն ու ուրիշների սիրած  հասարակագիտության  տարրական օրենքներն ու նորմերը հաշվի առնելով  բացատրես, թե ոնց եղավ, որ հայերը 3 հազար տարվա մեջ էս նույն սարերի հետևում վեր ընգած մնացին՞: Ով էկավ, վրեքները նվագեց, արունը խմեց, կոտորեց, գնաց՞: Իսկ իբր մեզանից դուս եկածները գնացին դառան սաղ աշխարհ ու նավ, պառավոզ, հետո էլ սամայլոտ, տելեվիզր, ատոմային ռումբ,  սպուտնիկ, կոմպ, i-pode,  հնարեցին, դոլարով են աշխատավարձ ստանում՞: Ու նաղդ հիմա էլ մեզ, էս հին հայերիս քթից բռնած՝ մոռացած, որ իրանց մեծ պապերն ենք, որ պատով ուզում-խփում են՞:
> Կարաս բացատրես, թե թուրքը ոնց հելավ ալթայից հասավ հայաստան ու գենոցիդ սարքեց՞: Քաղագիտության գրքեր էր կարդացել՞: 
>  Կարաս բացատրես, թե ավստալացի ու ամազոնցի աբորիգենները ընչի մինչև հիմա տկլոր են մնացել՞:  Դե բա թող քաղաքականությունից հասկանային, լիդեր սարքեին, իրանք էլ գային մեզ կոտորեին՞: 
> Այբբենական ճշմարտությունների մակարդակով ընդհանուր հայտարարի չենք գալիս:  Իջել ենք  մանկապարտեզ , էլի բան  չի ստացվում: 
> Ախպեր, մի հատ վերցրու Կարեն Դեմիրճյանի 1980 ական թվականների ճառերը նայի էլի: Կտեսնես, որ բոլոր նախադասությունները սկսվում էին  "Պետք է" բառով: Ամեն ճառի մեջ մի 100-200 "պետք է" կար: 
> Հիմա դու էս, ասում ես "պետք է": Ախպեր, մենք հենց էդ "պետքը" ոնց սկսելն ենք քննարկում, թե ոնց անենք, որ գոնե մի հատ սկզբնական "պետք" խոդի քցենք: Դու  մեջտեղն էլ  չէ է, վերջում կանգնած ասում ես էդ մաշինեն քշեք արեք ըստե կայնենք: Այ Վիշ ախպեր, ինչը քշենք՞: Աշքիդ էդ ինչ մաշինա յա երևում՞:
> Համ էլ այ ախպեր, էդ մլիցեքը խի են քեզ օրը մեկ կայնացնում՞: 
>  Տուգանքն էլ օր-օրի աճում ա՞ 
> Զգուշ էղի, չղրկեն անկոմպ տեղ, բա ես ում հետ են վախտ պտի վիճեմ՞


շշկռցնում եք էնքան, որ   i-pad- -ը -i pode եմ գրե   :LOL: 
 երևի i pad-ի   ու i phone խառնուրդն եմ ի նկատի ունեցե   :LOL:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ *հայերը ցռան են, կախվող չեն*… Ձախորդ Փանոսի մուլտը գիտե՞ս… էն որ Փանոսի կնկան ասում են "արի մարդդ իրան կախ ա տվել" գնում տեսնում են Փանոսը պարանը կռնատակերից անցկացրել ու իրան ծառից կախ ա տվել… կնիկն ասում ա "այ մարդ բա կռնատակե՞րիցդ ինչի էս պարանը կապել" Փանոսն ասում "Ախար վիզս ցավում ա"


 Մեֆ ախպեր, բա որ էդ գիտես, ինչի ես քաղհասարակություն սարքելու չոլերն ընգե՞: Ըտենցներից սարքած  քաղհասարակություն տեսած կաս՞: Ես հենց էդ էնտեր հատկությունն եմ ուզում գոնե մեղմացնեմ, գոնե պամփերս հագած ֆռֆռան, որ արտաքնապես չերևա, իրարից հուշտ չլնեն, դու քո քյասարով ես միշտ գնում:  
 ՄԻ հատ էս լինքի http://www.google.com/images?oe=utf-...w=1680&bih=838
Աոաջին  շարքի առաջին նկարը նայի: Այ էս ա հարցը՝
Մերոնք առանց ատրակցիոն նստելու են էդ վիճակում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, մի հատ կարաս պատճառաետևանքային կապերը, տրամաբանությունը, քո սիրած քաղաքականությունն ու ուրիշների սիրած  հասարակագիտության  տարրական օրենքներն ու նորմերը հաշվի առնելով  բացատրես, թե ոնց եղավ, որ հայերը 3 հազար տարվա մեջ էս նույն սարերի հետևում վեր ընգած մնացին՞: Ով էկավ, վրեքները նվագեց, արունը խմեց, կոտորեց, գնաց՞: Իսկ իբր մեզանից դուս եկածները գնացին դառան սաղ աշխարհ ու նավ, պառավոզ, հետո էլ սամայլոտ, տելեվիզր, ատոմային ռումբ,  սպուտնիկ, կոմպ, i-pode,  հնարեցին, դոլարով են աշխատավարձ ստանում՞: Ու նաղդ հիմա էլ մեզ, էս հին հայերիս քթից բռնած՝ մոռացած, որ իրանց մեծ պապերն ենք, որ պատով ուզում-խփում են՞:
> Կարաս բացատրես, թե թուրքը ոնց հելավ ալթայից հասավ հայաստան ու գենոցիդ սարքեց՞: Քաղագիտության գրքեր էր կարդացել՞: 
>  Կարաս բացատրես, թե ավստալացի ու ամազոնցի աբորիգենները ընչի մինչև հիմա տկլոր են մնացել՞:  Դե բա թող քաղաքականությունից հասկանային, լիդեր սարքեին, իրանք էլ գային մեզ կոտորեին՞: 
> Այբբենական ճշմարտությունների մակարդակով ընդհանուր հայտարարի չենք գալիս:  Իջել ենք  մանկապարտեզ , էլի բան  չի ստացվում:


Կյանք է, պատահում է: :Tongue:  Ժամանակին Բաբելոն անունով պետություն կար, Ասորեստան անունով պետություն կար, Բյուզանդիա անունով պետություն կար... Դինոզավրերը վերացան... Պետք չի տենց դրամատիկ տանել, հիմա մենք էլ կամ կվերանանք, կամ տզի պես կկպնենք մնացած ազգերին ու յոլա կգնանք:




> Ախպեր, մի հատ վերցրու Կարեն Դեմիրճյանի 1980 ական թվականների ճառերը նայի էլի: Կտեսնես, որ բոլոր նախադասությունները սկսվում էին  "Պետք է" բառով: Ամեն ճառի մեջ մի 100-200 "պետք է" կար: 
> Հիմա դու էս, ասում ես "պետք է": Ախպեր, մենք հենց էդ "պետքը" ոնց սկսելն ենք քննարկում, թե ոնց անենք, որ գոնե մի հատ սկզբնական "պետք" խոդի քցենք: Դու  մեջտեղն էլ  չէ է, վերջում կանգնած ասում ես էդ մաշինեն քշեք արեք ըստե կայնենք: Այ Վիշ ախպեր, ինչը քշենք՞: Աշքիդ էդ ինչ մաշինա յա երևում՞:


Մեկ մեկ ասողին լսող է *պետք* նաև: :Tongue:  Եթե շա՜տ ես ուզում, ապա պիտի ինքդ անես: Մտնես քաղաքականության մեջ ու գնաս: Հերոս լինելու համար նաև անհրաժեշտ են որոշ բնատուր հատկանիշներ: Համաշխարհային պատմության մեջ մարդկային բազում ճակատագրեր փոխել են հերոսները, չէ՞ Օգոստոս, Հուլիոս Կեսար, Մակեդոնացի, Նապոլեոն, Հիտլեր, Լենին, ընդեղ Էլվիս Փրեսլի.... :Xeloq:  





> Համ էլ այ ախպեր, էդ մլիցեքը խի են քեզ օրը մեկ կայնացնում՞: 
>  Տուգանքն էլ օր-օրի աճում ա՞


Օրը մեկ չէ, ամիսը մեկ :Wink: 
Խախտումներ կան, որ ավել արժեն: Ուղղակի «գայիշնիկը» հոծ գիծը բաժանարար գծից չէր տարբերում, մեկ էլ չգիտեր, թե վազանցը որ դեպքերում է արգելվում: Կամ էլ իրեն մլիցու տեղ էր դրել:

----------


## Բիձա

> *Կյանք է, պատահում է:* Ժամանակին Բաբելոն անունով պետություն կար, Ասորեստան անունով պետություն կար, Բյուզանդիա անունով պետություն կար... Դինոզավրերը վերացան... Պետք չի տենց դրամատիկ տանել, հիմա մենք էլ կամ կվերանանք, կամ տզի պես կկպնենք մնացած ազգերին ու յոլա կգնանք:
> 
> 
> 
> Մեկ մեկ ասողին լսող է *պետք* նաև: Եթե շա՜տ ես ուզում, ապա պիտի ինքդ անես: Մտնես քաղաքականության մեջ ու գնաս: Հերոս լինելու համար նաև անհրաժեշտ են որոշ բնատուր հատկանիշներ: Համաշխարհային պատմության մեջ մարդկային բազում ճակատագրեր փոխել են հերոսները, չէ՞ Օգոստոս, Հուլիոս Կեսար, Մակեդոնացի, Նապոլեոն, Հիտլեր, Լենին, ընդեղ Էլվիս Փրեսլի.... 
> 
> 
> 
> Օրը մեկ չէ, ամիսը մեկ
> Խախտումներ կան, որ ավել արժեն: Ուղղակի «գայիշնիկը» հոծ գիծը բաժանարար գծից չէր տարբերում, մեկ էլ չգիտեր, թե վազանցը որ դեպքերում է արգելվում: Կամ էլ իրեն մլիցու տեղ էր դրել:


 Էդ "պատահելը" ինչի ա մենակ մեր գլխին  պատահում՞: Մի քանի օր առաջ  Հրանտ Բագրատյանը սեղմ նկարագրել էր պատմության ընթացքում տարբեր ազգերի  ռազմական հաջողությունները: Դրանք  ներկայացնելով որպես տվյալ պետության ռազմական, ստրատեգիական, նորարարական  մտքի արգասիք:  
Դու մեր դեպքը քյասար բերիր հավասարացրիր  կենդանու՝, տեսակի, - դինոզավրի անհետացման խնդրին: Հա, մասնակիորեն նաև էտ ա, այսինքն եթե ընդունենք որ մարդկությունը կենդանական աշխարհն ա, մենք էլ, հայերս դրա միջի դինոզավրն ենք: Տեսականորեն հենց ըտենց ա, բայց ինձ  էդ վարիանտը մի քիչ շատ ստորացուցիչ ա թվում:  
Իսկ հիտլերն ու քո նշած  մյուս տպերը ամեն մեկը իր ազգի զայավկով ծնված ու ռեալիզացված երևույթներ են: Իրենք հենց էնպես չեն գոյանում, էդ ազգերի արգանդները  լիքն են դրանցով ու զայավկի դեպքում, դրանք իրար բռթելով ծնվում են : Հայերի մեջ էլ մի քանի էդ կարգի  պատահական ծնունդներ եղել են, բայց ազգովի հետո աբորտ ենք արել:
Իսկ էն, որ գաիշնիկը իբր չգիտի գծերը, կամ վազանցի կանոնները, դու այդտեղ սխալվում ես- շատ լավ գիտի, ուղղակի իրեն շլանգի տեղ է դնում, որ տեսնի թե դու գիտես, թե չէ ու ինչքանով ես քո գիտցածի տերը: Իհարկե, եթե քո պեսները շատ լինեն- իրենք քիչ կլինեն: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ մի կարծի, թե փող մուծվողները չգիտեն գծերի իմաստը: Գիտեն, բայց  կռիվ տալու քո հերոսությունը չունեն:  Իսկ դա արդեն էն ա, ինչ էստեղ խոսում ենք: Այսինքն  օրենքի իմանալը չէ կարևորը, այլ  մարդու կռիվ տալու,  անձնական հատկանիշներն են:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ախպեր, բա որ էդ գիտես, *ինչի ես քաղհասարակություն սարքելու չոլերն ընգե՞*: Ըտենցներից սարքած  քաղհասարակություն տեսած կաս՞: Ես հենց էդ էնտեր հատկությունն եմ ուզում գոնե մեղմացնեմ, գոնե պամփերս հագած ֆռֆռան, որ արտաքնապես չերևա, իրարից հուշտ չլնեն, դու քո քյասարով ես միշտ գնում:  
>  ՄԻ հատ էս լինքի http://www.google.com/images?oe=utf-...w=1680&bih=838
> Աոաջին  շարքի առաջին նկարը նայի: Այ էս ա հարցը՝
> Մերոնք առանց ատրակցիոն նստելու են էդ վիճակում:


Բիձ ապեր, էն ինչ որ նկարագրում եք, դրան ասում են "քաղաքացիական հասարակություն" … ես մեղավոր չեմ… հենց որ մարդկանց առաջարկում ես համախմբվել որոշակի նպատակների, շահերի կամ գաղափարների շուրջ, դու ինքնաբերաբար քաղաքացիական հասարակության ձևավորման կոչ ես անում… ես դրանում ոչ մի անսովոր, վատ կամ անընդունելի բան չեմ տեսնում… նույնիսկ ողջունում եմ… Տիգը իմ հարցի պատասխանը շատ սիրուն տվել էր… Դավիդուսն էլ միանգամայն արդարացի խնդիրներ էր վեր հանել…  քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը, Բիձ, եզակի կառույց չի, որ ասես "եկեք կառուցենք"…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:51 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:36 ----------




> Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, «ազգովի խելքի գալու համար»-ի պրոբլեմներից է գիտա-ֆանտաստիկ մտածելակերպը, այլ կերպ ասած՝ ուտոպիան: *Ժողովդրի ինքնակազմակերպման մասին: Այսինքն հանկարծակի յուրաքանչյուրը ավտոմատ գլխի է ընկնում իր անելիքների մասին ու միանգամից ջոկում է, թե ում հետ ինչ ընդհանուր շահ ունի ինքը ու ոնց է պետք իրավունքները պաշտպանել ու միավորվում է այլոց:* Ասենք ես թակում եմ հարևանիս դուռը ու ասում, հը՞, պատրա՞ստ ես հարևան, ինքը՝ իհարկե, ես քեզ հետ եմ, իսկ դու՞ ում հետ ես, ես, թե՝ Գարսևանի, իսկ հարևանս՝ դե ուրեմն Գարսևանի հետ եմ նաև ես... ու տենց միավորվում ենք ու գնում ենք Բիձու ասած շենքի ստրիպտիզ կլուբի դեմը մի քանի ավտո զիբիլ ենք թափում: Ու տենց ավտոմատ փակվում է ստրիպտիզ կլուբը Տեսնում եմ ոմանք արդեն խելքի են եկել ու արդեն լիովին կարող են ազգին սովորեցնել թե ինչպես է պետք խելքի գալ Կարելի է կարծել, թե խնդիրը իսկապես ազգի անխելքությունն է, իսկ լուծումը՝ ազգի միանգամից խելոքանալը, ընդհամենը պետք է կոչեր անել, ու ազգը կինքնախելոքանա: Ու առհամարվում են բոլոր տեսակի կառավարման, կազմակերպչական խնդիրները ու դեռ ավելին՝ որևէ քաղաքական գործառույթի մասին խոսք չի գնում, հիմնական հերոսը ազգն է (վերացական հասկացություն, խոսքի Լֆիկ Սամոն էլ է էդ ազգից, ստրիպտիզ կլուբի տերն էլ), որը պիտի խելքի գա: Պարոնայք, դուք քննարկում եք քաղաքականության բաժնում, որտեղ խնդիրներն ու լուծումները պետք է ձևակերպել քաղաքական հարթության մեջ, իսկ դուք «ազգ չենք», «երկիրը երկիր չի» դարդոտ զրույց եք վարում այստեղ: Ազգի հիմնական խնդիրներից է նաև պրոֆեսիոնալ քաղաքական գործիչների գրեթե բացակայությունը:


Վիշ ջան, մոգական ուժ կամ տելեպատիա պետք չի որ հասկանաս որ եթե շենքդ համարում են ազգային գերակա շահ և ուզում են քանդել անօրինական ապա էդ շենքի բնակիչները ունեն ընդհանուր պրոբլեմ և ընդհանուր շահ, ավելին, կողքի շենքի մարդիկ էլ տեսնելով դա պետք ա հասկանան որ եթե դա արվում է իրենց հարևան շենքին ապա իրենց էլ են անելու վաղը-մյուս-օր… 

ապեր, եթե ժողովուրդը սա չի հասկանալու, կամ համարում ես որ սա հասկանալը ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից ա ապա հույս չունենաս որ էդ նույն ժողովուրդը կարող ա մեծ սիրով և ուշադրությամբ լսի մեր երկրի համակարգային փոփոխությունների մասին, այն դեպքում երբ որ դա իրա կոնկրետ խնդիրը չի լուծում…

----------

davidus (27.09.2010), Tig (27.09.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովուրդ։ Մեր խնդիրները համակարգային խնդիրներ են։ Երկրում գործում է անարդար համակարգ, որում արտոնյալ է կպցնելու ու վերևինի հետ կիսվելու ունակություն ունեցող բազմությունը։ Ուստի և պաշտպանվում են միայն տվյալ շերտի շահերը ու նաև պաշտպանվում է վարից վեր կթելու մեխանիզմը։ Այստեղի էլ առաջանում են «մեջք», «մլիցու հետև լպստել» երևույթները։ Հետևաբար սույն դրվածքը փոխելու համար համակարգային փոփոխություններ են պետք։ Որպեսզի չսպասենք թե երբ ենք հայտվելու խորը կեղտի մեջ ու ցնցումներով ու արյունով կամ դուրս պրծնենք, կամ էլ ավելի խորը թաղվենք թրքառուսահպատակության կեղտի մեջ, ապա *անհրաժեշտ է ագիտացիոն մեխանիզմներով բարձրացնել հասարակական պահանջի չափագիծը։* 
> 
> Տրիբուն ախպեր, հետդ *համաձայն չեմ, թե մեր ժողովուրդը տեղյակ է իր իրավունքներից։* Կարող եմ տարրական օրինակներ բերել, որ մարդիկ պարզապես քցվում են, որովհետև պարզապես օրենքից տեղյակ չեն։ Հենց երեկ ճանապարհային ոստիկանությունը ինձ ոտի վրա ուզում էր 30000 տուգանել օդից բռնած խախտման համար, կամ էլ «լավության կարգով քիչ գրել», չմանրամասնեմ, բայց բախտները չբերեց ու չափազանց կոպիտ ձևով պասլատ արվեցին։ Փոխարենը մի հարիֆի մի 15000 դրամ հաստատ կոճկել էին։ Ներկայիս «ընդդիմությունը» ժողովրդին իրավունքներ չի բացատրել։ Ճիշտ հակառակը՝ անբացահայտորեն քարոզել է կզել «սահմանադրական ճանապարհով», որը ՀՀ Սահմանադրության հետ աղերս չունի։ Ժամանակին բացատրել եմ թե ինչը ոնց։ Արդյունքում ահագին դժգոհ զանգված հայտնվեց ավելի խորը ապատիայի մեջ։ Ինչ վերաբերում է պետական մտածելակերպին, ապա դա ընդհամենը պետության քաղաքացի լինելու գիտակցում է, որի մեջ *ընդհամենը* երկու հարցերի պատասխան է տրվում.
> 1. Ինչ բան է պետություն,
> 2. Ինչ բան է քաղաքացի։
> Էս երկու հարցերի պատասխանը մեր ժողովդրի մեծ մասը չգիտի։ Կարող է և իմանա էլ եթե ինքն իրեն հարցնի։ Բայց հարցը չի առաջանում, դա է խնդիրը։ Որովհետև հենց պատասխանեց, ապա ինքն իր համար ահագին բացահայտումներ կունենա։


Ապեր, եթե կոչ ես անում "ագիտացիոն մեխանիզմներով բարձրացնել հասարակական պահանջի չափագիծը" ապա դու կոչ ես անում գնալ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով խնդիրը լուծել… թե չէ օրենքներն ու իրավունքներն իմանալն ինչի ա պետք… քո ագիտացիան ինչո՞վ ա տարբերվելու ՀԱԿ-ի ագիտացիայից… … սա մեկ… երկրորդ, ոչ թե համակարգն ա պետք փոխել այլ *նախատեսված համակարգն աշխատացնել,* Հայաստանում համակարգը չի գործում, էն ինչ որ դու նկարագրում ես դա համակարգի չկիրառման արդյունք ա… 

Ապեր, եթե ժողովուրդն իր իրավունքից տեղյակ եղավ, ապա նա արդեն ինքնին կկազմակերպվի… այսինքն եթե դու մարդկանց իրենց իրավունքները բացատրես (ոնց որ դու ես ասում) և մարդիկ սկսեն այն կիրառել … միասին… ապա դա հենց քո չսիրած քաղհասարակությունն ա… եթե ուզում ես դրան "համակարգային փոփոխություն" թևանյանական մոգոնած անունը տալ, խնդիր չկա, բայց իրականում դա կոչ է եղած համակրգն ու օրենքները հարգել և կիրառել…

Էն որ քեզ չեն տուգանել,Վիշ ջան, համաձայն եմ որ քո օրենքի իմացության արդյունք ա, բայց ոչ միանշանակ… դժվար ա մտածել որ, ասենք Նիկոլն իր իրավունքներն ու օրենքները չգիտի, կամ մնացած նստածները (անօրինական)… նրանք մի ամբողջ դատապաշտպանների խումբ ունեն իրենց համար աշխատող, բայց ոնց որ տեսնում ես նստած են… վախում ես որ պետք լինի սարքել, քո վրա չկարողանա՞ն… իհանկե աստված չանի, ապեր, բայց եթե նման խնդիր առաջանա ապա քո անվտանգությունը օրենքի իմացությունից բացի կախված կլինի այն ոչ պետական՝ հասարակական կազմակերպություններից ու նրանց բազմամարդությունից որոնք կպաշտպանեն քո շահերը…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, եթե կոչ ես անում "ագիտացիոն մեխանիզմներով բարձրացնել հասարակական պահանջի չափագիծը" ապա դու կոչ ես անում գնալ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով խնդիրը լուծել…


Մեֆ, ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր թե դրա անունը «սահմանադրական ճանապարհ» է: Լևոնի «սահմանադրական ճանապար» -ը յանի իշխանափոխության ճանապարհ էր, որ ինքը դառնար պրեզիդենտ, էստեղ ուրիշ բազար է:



> թե չէ օրենքներն ու իրավունքներն իմանալն ինչի ա պետք…


Ապեր, օրենքներն ու իրավունքները իմանալը պետք է, որ մարդն ինքն իրեն փալասից տարբերի: Մեր օրենքները շատ վատը չեն, կարող էին աննասուն օրենքներ լինել, էդ դեպքում օրենքը փոխելու բազար կլիներ:



> քո ագիտացիան ինչո՞վ ա տարբերվելու ՀԱԿ-ի ագիտացիայից…


Ինչի ՀԱԿ-ը ի՞նչ է ագիտացիա արել, բացի իր շուրջը միավորվելուց, որ ինքը քաղաքացիների իրավունքների համար դիմի դատարան: :Tongue: 




> … սա մեկ… երկրորդ, ոչ թե համակարգն ա պետք փոխել այլ *նախատեսված համակարգն աշխատացնել,* Հայաստանում համակարգը չի գործում, էն ինչ որ դու նկարագրում ես դա համակարգի չկիրառման արդյունք ա…


Ես խոսում եմ փաստացի գործող համակարգի մասին, ոչ թե այն ինչ գրված է թղթի վրա:




> Ապեր, եթե ժողովուրդն իր իրավունքից տեղյակ եղավ, ապա նա արդեն ինքնին կկազմակերպվի… այսինքն եթե դու մարդկանց իրենց իրավունքները բացատրես (ոնց որ դու ես ասում) և մարդիկ սկսեն այն կիրառել … միասին… ապա դա հենց քո չսիրած քաղհասարակությունն ա… եթե ուզում ես դրան "համակարգային փոփոխություն" թևանյանական մոգոնած անունը տալ, խնդիր չկա, բայց իրականում դա կոչ է եղած համակրգն ու օրենքները հարգել և կիրառել…


Դրանից միավորում չի բխում, ինձ ոչ մեկ չի միավորվել, բայց ես իմ իրավունքների համար վիզ եմ դնում: Միավորվելն այն է, երբ փոխհամաձայնեցված են գործում, ստեղ համաձայնեցնելու խնդիր չկա: Ես դեռ հեղաշրջման մասին չեմ խոսում:




> Էն որ քեզ չեն տուգանել,Վիշ ջան, համաձայն եմ որ քո օրենքի իմացության արդյունք ա, բայց ոչ միանշանակ… դժվար ա մտածել որ, ասենք Նիկոլն իր իրավունքներն ու օրենքները չգիտի, կամ մնացած նստածները (անօրինական)… նրանք մի ամբողջ դատապաշտպանների խումբ ունեն իրենց համար աշխատող, բայց ոնց որ տեսնում ես նստած են… վախում ես որ պետք լինի սարքել, քո վրա չկարողանա՞ն… իհանկե աստված չանի, ապեր, բայց եթե նման խնդիր առաջանա ապա քո անվտանգությունը օրենքի իմացությունից բացի կախված կլինի այն ոչ պետական՝ հասարակական կազմակերպություններից ու նրանց բազմամարդությունից որոնք կպաշտպանեն քո շահերը…


Մի հատ դու կարող ե՞ս բացատրել հանցագործություն չկատարած մարդը ինչու է գալիս ու միանգամից հանձնվում իրավապահներին, դատախազություն: Իմ կարծիքով երեք տարբերակ կարող է լինել.
ա). Մարդը իսկապես հանձագործություն է կատարել, մենք խաբար չենք,
բ). Կլոուն է, շոու է ցույց տալիս,
գ). Քաքլանի մեկն է:

Ինչ վերաբերում է ինձ վրա սարքելուն, ապա ինքս դատարանների հետ քիչ գործ չեմ ունեցել, սարքելու էլ շատ բան են ունեցել, ընդհուպ մինչև տունս ձեռքիցս առնելը, սակայն չեն սարքել, կարող է՞ ասես բախտս բերել ա Մեֆ:

----------


## davidus

> Ինչ վերաբերում է ինձ վրա սարքելուն, ապա ինքս դատարանների հետ քիչ գործ չեմ ունեցել, սարքելու էլ շատ բան են ունեցել, ընդհուպ մինչև տունս ձեռքիցս առնելը, սակայն չեն սարքել, կարող է՞ ասես բախտս բերել ա Մեֆ:


Չեմ ուզում հիասթափեցնեմ Վիշապ ջան, բայց էսօր ես էլ, դու էլ շատ հանգիստ կակ մինիմում երկու հոդվածով կարանք նստենք, այսինքն՝ գլխներիս ամենահեշտ սարքվող գործերը՝ ապօրինի զենք զինամթերք ու թմրանյութեր: Էս երկուսից հեշտ սարքվող գործ չկա: Ընենց որ բախտ բերելը հլը մի կողմ, որ սկսեցին վրադ աշխատել, հաստատ բախտի օգնությամբ չես պրծնի...  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր թե դրա անունը «սահմանադրական ճանապարհ» է: Լևոնի «սահմանադրական ճանապար» -ը յանի իշխանափոխության ճանապարհ էր, որ ինքը դառնար պրեզիդենտ, էստեղ ուրիշ բազար է:


Վիշ ապեր, եթե օրինական ճանապարհով ա մարդն իր իրավունքները պաշտպանում ուրեմն սահմանադրական ա… Լևոնի ճանապարհը միակ սահմանադրականը չի… ու եթե կուզես իմանալ ապա քո առաջարկը ավելի օգնում ա "լևոնի" սահմանադրականին…




> Ապեր, օրենքներն ու իրավունքները իմանալը պետք է, որ մարդն ինքն իրեն փալասից տարբերի: Մեր օրենքները շատ վատը չեն, կարող էին աննասուն օրենքներ լինել, էդ դեպքում օրենքը փոխելու բազար կլիներ:


Վիշ օրենքի ու իրավունքների իմացությունը շատ լավ բան ա ու էական, բայց մարդը մենակ չի կարող պաշտպանել իրեն… մեր օրենքների մասին ես էլ եմ նույն կարծիքին դրա համար էլ ասում եմ որ պետք ա նախ օրենքը կիրառել որ իմանալ դրա անկատարությունը




> Ինչի ՀԱԿ-ը ի՞նչ է ագիտացիա արել, բացի իր շուրջը միավորվելուց, որ ինքը քաղաքացիների իրավունքների համար դիմի դատարան:


ապեր ոնց որ հասկացա դու էլ ասում ես "հես ա օրենքը, իմացեք ու ձեզ պաշտպանեք… դատարանում և անհատապես մլիցեքի հետ քյալլա տալով" … անհատականն ա էֆֆեկտի՞վ թե խմբով




> Ես խոսում եմ փաստացի գործող համակարգի մասին, ոչ թե այն ինչ գրված է թղթի վրա:


դե ես էլ ասում եմ, թղթի վրայինը որ կիրառվի, կդառնա փաստացի… իսկ համակարգը քանդելու համար ոչ միայն իշխանափոխություն ա պետք (իդեպ օրնական) այլ նաև մարդկանց զգոնություն ու երկրի ընթացքի վրա ազդեցության լծակներ 





> Դրանից միավորում չի բխում, ինձ ոչ մեկ չի միավորվել, բայց ես իմ իրավունքների համար վիզ եմ դնում: Միավորվելն այն է, երբ փոխհամաձայնեցված են գործում, ստեղ համաձայնեցնելու խնդիր չկա: Ես դեռ հեղաշրջման մասին չեմ խոսում:


Ընգեր եթե դրանից միավորվել չի բխում նշանակում ա "եղուգ ունես գլուխդ քորի" պրինցիպն ա… ու դու կարծում ես որ մարդիկ պտի խանդավառվեն էդ գաղափարի՞ց… իսկ հեղաշրջումը ժողովրդի հետ կապ չունի






> *Մի հատ դու կարող ե՞ս բացատրել հանցագործություն չկատարած մարդը ինչու է գալիս ու միանգամից հանձնվում իրավապահներին, դատախազություն:* Իմ կարծիքով երեք տարբերակ կարող է լինել.
> ա). Մարդը իսկապես հանձագործություն է կատարել, մենք խաբար չենք,
> բ). Կլոուն է, շոու է ցույց տալիս,
> գ). Քաքլանի մեկն է:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ինձ վրա սարքելուն, ապա ինքս դատարանների հետ քիչ գործ չեմ ունեցել, սարքելու էլ շատ բան են ունեցել, ընդհուպ մինչև տունս ձեռքիցս առնելը, սակայն չեն սարքել, կարող է՞ ասես բախտս բերել ա Մեֆ:


կարամ բացատրեմ ապեր, եթե իրավապահները քեզ ման են գալիս պիտի գնաս հանձնվես որովհետև հանձնվելը դեռ չի նշանակում որ հանցանք ես գործել, քո հանցանքը մենակ դատարանի միջոցով կարա ապացուցվի ու որոշվի… քո կարծիքով պտի փախած մնա՞ր… թե՞ գային ձերբակալելու ասեր "չեմ գալիս" … որ փախած մնար կարող ա՞ չասեիր "բա որ բան չես արել ինչի՞ ես փախնում"… 

դ. ոչ մի հանցագործություն էլ չի արել և ուզել ա իր հայացքներն ու անմեղությունը դատարանի միջոցով ապացուցել

ինչ վատ կամ անհավանական վարյանտ ա… շատ շատերն են դա արել պատմության մեջ…

քո գործի պատմությունն էլ ես չգիտեմ ընգեր որ կարողանամ կարծիքս ասել, բայց մի բան կասեմ, եթե սովորական մարդն իր իրավունքները կարող է տենց հեշտ պաշտպանել մեր դատարաններում ապա չեմ հասկանում ինչն ես ուզում փոխել… էս որակը շատ առաջադեմ երկրներ կերազեն ունենալ…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չեմ ուզում հիասթափեցնեմ Վիշապ ջան, բայց էսօր ես էլ, դու էլ շատ հանգիստ կակ մինիմում երկու հոդվածով կարանք նստենք, այսինքն՝ գլխներիս ամենահեշտ սարքվող գործերը՝ ապօրինի զենք զինամթերք ու թմրանյութեր: Էս երկուսից հեշտ սարքվող գործ չկա: Ընենց որ բախտ բերելը հլը մի կողմ, որ սկսեցին վրադ աշխատել, հաստատ բախտի օգնությամբ չես պրծնի...


Նյեեե բռատ, ես դրան չեմ հավատում: Ով հավատում է, նա էլ նստում է: Ամեն ինչ հավատի վրա է: :Tongue:  Դա նույնն է, թե գործ սարքող մլիցեքը իրար հետ խոսելիս ասեն՝ ապէ, ջոկում ես, որ էս հարիֆները ուզենան մեզ տրաքցնեն, շատ հեշտ կտրաքացնեն: Ագիտացիայի էֆֆեկտը հասկանում ե՞ս ինչ բան է:

----------


## davidus

> Նյեեե բռատ, ես դրան չեմ հավատում: Ով հավատում է, նա էլ նստում է: Ամեն ինչ հավատի վրա է: Դա նույնն է, թե գործ սարքող մլիցեքը իրար հետ խոսելիս ասեն՝ ապէ, ջոկում ես, որ էս հարիֆները ուզենան մեզ տրաքցնեն, շատ հեշտ կտրաքացնեն: Ագիտացիայի էֆֆեկտը հասկանում ե՞ս ինչ բան է:


Վիշապ ջան, մի բան ա հավատալը, մի բան ա տեսնելը...  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ապեր, եթե օրինական ճանապարհով ա մարդն իր իրավունքները պաշտպանում ուրեմն սահմանադրական ա… Լևոնի ճանապարհը միակ սահմանադրականը չի… ու եթե կուզես իմանալ ապա քո առաջարկը ավելի օգնում ա "լևոնի" սահմանադրականին…


Մեֆուլ, Սահմանադրության կամ օրենսգրքի ո՞ր հոդվածով քաղաքացին իրավունք ունի ոստիկանի հետ հակաճառելու ու քյալլա տալու: Դու էդտեղ ԱՄՆ-ում կարող ես փոլիսին հակաճառե՞լ: Կկանդալեն կտանեն ապեր: Էստեղի ոստիկանն էլ իսկի իր իրավունքներից ու լիազորություններից խաբար չի: Ուղղակի ազգովի դեսից դենից ա-լյա դեմոկրատական սահմանադրություն ու օրենքներ ենք թխել, բայց շարունակում ենք յուղ վառել: Հանուն «Սերժ ընդ քոմփանի»-ի, եթե էսօրվա ոստիկանը դա հասկանա, ապա այլ կլինի, հասկացնող չկա, ստորաքարշ ֆռֆռում են: Բայց ասեմ քեզ մենք հասկացող (բիթի) ոստիկաններ էլ ունենք: Ու քիչ չեն: Էսօրվա դրությամբ ես չեմ կարող ասել թե Հայաստանի բոլոր ոստիկանները մարդ չեն, մեջները լավ էլ կարգին տղերք կան, ուղղակի դրվածքին հարմարված են, ոնց մնացածներս: Ավելի լավ դրվածք առաջարկող էսօրվա դրությամբ չկա: Դու Լևոնի անունը մի տուր, ինքը էս դրվածքի պապան ա:




> Վիշ օրենքի ու իրավունքների իմացությունը շատ լավ բան ա ու էական, բայց մարդը մենակ չի կարող պաշտպանել իրեն… մեր օրենքների մասին ես էլ եմ նույն կարծիքին դրա համար էլ ասում եմ որ պետք ա նախ օրենքը կիրառել որ իմանալ դրա անկատարությունը


Մեֆ նախ կան նաև չգրված օրենքներ՝ «էս աշխարհը միայն ոչ իմն է, ոչ էլ քոնը», «ոչ մեկ մյուսներից լավը չի», կամ «վերին արտի գարին էլ ա կոմբիկեր դառնում»: Մենակ մարդը կարող է և պարտավոր է պաշտպանել իրեն: Սա հավատ է, որը կոտրողը հաստատ ուզում է, որ մենակ մարդիկ միավորվեն ոչ դես ոչ դեն, այլ՝ իրեն:
 Որ ասեն, թե մեր երկրում իշխանությունը գել ու գազաններ են, մնացածներս էլ անպաշտպան ողորմելի արարածներ, դու մի հավատա: Սաղն էլ սովորական մարդիկ են մսից ու արյունից, բոլորն էլ վախենում են, տրզած ձրիակերները ավելի շատ կորցնելու ունեն, ու ավելի են վախենում: Վախն է պահում այս համակարգը:




> ապեր ոնց որ հասկացա դու էլ ասում ես "հես ա օրենքը, իմացեք ու ձեզ պաշտպանեք… դատարանում և անհատապես մլիցեքի հետ քյալլա տալով" … անհատականն ա էֆֆեկտի՞վ թե խմբով


 Ստորագրությունս կարծես թե ամեն ինչ ասում է: Օրենքը կախված հանգամանքներից թույլ է տալիս նաև ուժով պաշտպանվել՝ իրավունքները ոտնահարողին ընդհուպ մահ պատճառելով: Հետո դատարանում չեմ կարողանա պաշտպանվե՞լ, ջհանդամ, ի՞նչ տարբերություն:




> Ընգեր եթե դրանից միավորվել չի բխում նշանակում ա "եղուգ ունես գլուխդ քորի" պրինցիպն ա… ու դու կարծում ես որ մարդիկ պտի խանդավառվեն էդ գաղափարի՞ց… իսկ հեղաշրջումը ժողովրդի հետ կապ չունի


Կարծես տարբեր բաներ մասին ենք խոսում: Ես միավորվելու մասին բան չեմ ասել: Միավորվելու համար ընդհանուր նպատակ է պետք ձևակերպել: Ես առայժմ խոսում եմ պահանջների չափանիշի մասին: Որ քաղաքացին իր, մյուսների, կյանքի նկատմամբ ավելի շատ պահանջներ ունենա քան այժմ է: 




> կարամ բացատրեմ ապեր, եթե իրավապահները քեզ ման են գալիս պիտի գնաս հանձնվես որովհետև հանձնվելը դեռ չի նշանակում որ հանցանք ես գործել, քո հանցանքը մենակ դատարանի միջոցով կարա ապացուցվի ու որոշվի… քո կարծիքով պտի փախած մնա՞ր… թե՞ գային ձերբակալելու ասեր "չեմ գալիս" … որ փախած մնար կարող ա՞ չասեիր "բա որ բան չես արել ինչի՞ ես փախնում"… 
> դ. ոչ մի հանցագործություն էլ չի արել և ուզել ա իր հայացքներն ու անմեղությունը դատարանի միջոցով ապացուցել


Էդ դեպքում փախնելու իմաստը բացատրիր: Դատարանները ավազակապետության օբյեկտ համարողի կողմից դատարանին դատարանի տեղ դնելը բացատրիր: Չես համոզի ապեր, ստեղ մարդկային կերպարի հարց է, ստանդարտից դուրս:




> քո գործի պատմությունն էլ ես չգիտեմ ընգեր որ կարողանամ կարծիքս ասել, բայց մի բան կասեմ, եթե սովորական մարդն իր իրավունքները կարող է տենց հեշտ պաշտպանել մեր դատարաններում ապա չեմ հասկանում ինչն ես ուզում փոխել… էս որակը շատ առաջադեմ երկրներ կերազեն ունենալ…


 Ի՞նչը ինչը, կյանքի նկատմամբ մարդկանց հայացքներն է պետք փոխել, բայց դրա համար *նորմալ* կուսակցություն է պետք:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բայց ասեմ քեզ մենք հասկացող (բիթի) ոստիկաններ էլ ունենք: Ու քիչ չեն: Էսօրվա դրությամբ *ես չեմ կարող ասել թե Հայաստանի բոլոր ոստիկանները մարդ չեն, մեջները լավ էլ կարգին տղերք կան, ուղղակի դրվածքին հարմարված են, ոնց մնացածներս:* Ավելի լավ դրվածք առաջարկող էսօրվա դրությամբ չկա: Դու Լևոնի անունը մի տուր, ինքը էս դրվածքի պապան ա:
> Մեֆ նախ *կան նաև չգրված օրենքներ՝* «էս աշխարհը միայն ոչ իմն է, ոչ էլ քոնը», «ոչ մեկ մյուսներից լավը չի», կամ «վերին արտի գարին էլ ա կոմբիկեր դառնում»: *Մենակ մարդը կարող է և պարտավոր է պաշտպանել իրեն:* Սա հավատ է, որը կոտրողը հաստատ ուզում է, որ մենակ մարդիկ միավորվեն ոչ դես ոչ դեն, այլ՝ իրեն:
> *Որ ասեն, թե մեր երկրում իշխանությունը գել ու գազաններ են, մնացածներս էլ անպաշտպան ողորմելի արարածներ, դու մի հավատա:* Սաղն էլ սովորական մարդիկ են մսից ու արյունից, բոլորն էլ վախենում են, տրզած ձրիակերները ավելի շատ կորցնելու ունեն, ու ավելի են վախենում: *Վախն է պահում այս համակարգը:*
> Կարծես տարբեր բաներ մասին ենք խոսում: Ես միավորվելու մասին բան չեմ ասել: *Միավորվելու համար ընդհանուր նպատակ է պետք ձևակերպել: Ես առայժմ խոսում եմ պահանջների չափանիշի մասին:* *Որ քաղաքացին իր, մյուսների, կյանքի նկատմամբ ավելի շատ պահանջներ ունենա քան այժմ է:* 
>  Ի՞նչը ինչը, *կյանքի նկատմամբ մարդկանց հայացքներն է պետք փոխել*, *բայց դրա համար նորմալ կուսակցություն է պետք:*


Վիշապ ջան, լիքը մտքեր կան, որոշները  սխալ, օրինակ 



> 1-"ես չեմ կարող ասել թե Հայաստանի բոլոր ոստիկանները մարդ չեն, մեջները լավ էլ կարգին տղերք կան, ուղղակի դրվածքին հարմարված են, ոնց մնացածներս:"
> 2-"Որ ասեն, թե մեր երկրում իշխանությունը գել ու գազաններ են, մնացածներս էլ անպաշտպան ողորմելի արարածներ, դու մի հավատա:"


Որոշները  անառարկելի՝



> 3-"Վախն է պահում այս համակարգը:"
> 4- "կան նաև չգրված օրենքներ"


և այս երկուսն էլ սկզբունքային 



> 5-"Մենակ մարդը կարող է և պարտավոր է պաշտպանել իրեն:"
> 6-"կյանքի նկատմամբ մարդկանց հայացքներն է պետք փոխել"


Վիշապ ջան, սովետից ու երևի ցարից սկսած ոստիկանություն են գնացել այն մարդիկ, որոնց նպատակն է եղել  այլլոց վրա իշխանություն բանացնելով, կզցնելով իրենց հարցերը լուծել: Մարդկային էդ տեսակը իմ ու քո պես չի, շարքային չի –ուղն ու ծուծով, էությամբ ու մտածելակերպով մլիցա յա:  :Ok: 
ԲՏ-են էլ մի ուրիշ ձևի,  չկայացած մլիցա յա: Մեկը դեբիլ ա եղել, չի էլ հասկացել որ ինքը մլիցա յա, մլիցու դոկումենտը չունի, թիկնապահ ա կայնած: Մյուսը կաշառաբեր պաշտոնով, բայց փաստորեն մլիցայությամբ ա ապրել: Օրինակ վայենկամատը, դատարան, դատախազություն, կուսակցություններ,  բոլոր ֆորմալ պաշտոնատերերը հենց դրանք են:  :Ok: 
  Երբ դու իրենց շարքայինին ես հավասարեցնում,  սկզբունքային մտածելակերպն է մեջտեղից դուրս գալիս: 
Բազմաթիվ փոստերում դու դրանցից շատերին հիմարի, չիմացողի, կամ դաժե նորմալի տեղ ես դնում: Ոչ, դրանցից ոչ մեկն էլ հիմար չի: Դրանք են էս երկրի կեղտի քոքը: Հենց դրանց հիմարի տեղ դնելն է, որ մեզ էս օրն է գցել: :Ok:  
Դրանք չէին, որ մարտի մեկ սարքին՞: Դրանք չեն, որ ընտրություն են կեղծում, մարդ տանում ոստիկանություն- դիակ հետ տալիս՞  :Angry2: 
Մեր  մեծամասնության մոտ հենց էս  քո ձևով իրականության գունազերծում կա ու դա  է պատճառը, որ մեր մեջի վատը, ԲՏ-ն խառնված մեր հետ, հանգիստ ապրում է իր բարեկամական շրջապատում  որպես շարքային մարդ, իսկ գործի տեղը հրեշ է, մարդակեր է, իշխանության հենարանն է: 
Մեր կռիվը էդ սորտի դեմ է, իսկ դու դրանց վաաբշե շլանգ ես սարքել ու փաստորեն դուրս ես հանում քաղաքական դաշտից: 
Բա եթե էդպես է, էլ ինչ պռոբլեմ ունենք, մլիցեն, լավ, իշխանությունը - ոչինչ այնպես, լոխ լավ ա էլի:  :Angry2: 
3-4 Գրում ես, թե վախն է պահում համակարգը: —ճիշտ, է : Բայց վախը ում միջոցով է ապահովվում՞: Հենց քո  գոված մլիցու: 
Ու չգրված օրենքներն էլ քո նշածները չեն, /քո նշածները կյանքի  փիլիսոփայաթյանն են վերաբերում, որոնք դեռ շատ ու շատ հեռու են չգրված օրենք դառնալուց/: Չգրված օրենքն այն է, առանց որի հասարակությունը չի կարող ապրել: Օրինակ այն, որ հասարակությունը շիտակ պետք է լինի իրերն իրենց անունով կոչելիս, որ գողը՝  գող պետք է համարվի, բ-ը՝ բ-զ, ԲՏ-ն՝ ԲՏ: Քանի սա չկա, ոչ մի հարց հնարավոր չի լինելու կարգի գցել: 
94 թվից սկսած  երկրի հերն անիցող խելառը էսօր ազգի հերոս ա, ընտրական կեղծիքի հայրն  ու բանակի այլանդակությունների հովանավորը- էսօրվա լավագույն իրավապաշտպանն ու ընդիմադիրը: Ու էդ ամեն ինչի պապան՝ -  ազգի ստռատեգն ու հույսը:  :LOL: 
Էդ որ չգրված օրենքով էդ մարդիկ պտի էդ համբավն ունենային՞ 
Իհարկե իրենք չեն մեղավորը: Մենք, մեր գունազուրկ տեսողությունն է մեղավորը, մեր տհաս ուղեղը, որ  թաց, չոր, ԲՏ խառնած իրար շշկռած, լռվել է էս փոսում:  :Angry2: 
Անցնենք 5-6-ին: 
2-ն էլ շատ ճիշտ ես ասում: Բայց ոնց  անելը չես ասում: 
Նայի, քո գրածները՝ լոզունգ են- "Մենակ մարդը կարող է և պարտավոր է պաշտպանել իրեն:" 
Լավ,  իսկ եթե չի կարող՞ : Արդեն տարիներ, դարեր չի կարող, այ ախպեր, հո զոռով չի՞: Ես ասում եմ  որ էնպիսի գիտակցության հիմքեր ստեղծենք, որ էդ լոզունգը ինքն իրեն խոդի ընկնի,, դառնա ինքնակիրառելի ու կյանք մտնի: Դու ասում ես, չէ, բան մի արեք, մանրից գալիս ենք: 
Կամ էլ թե չէ ասում ես՝
-"կյանքի նկատմամբ մարդկանց հայացքներն է պետք փոխել"
Ոնց,՞
Հիմա եթե ես, Տիգն ու Դավիթը նորից ասենք,  թե արեք  մարդու մեջ իր էգոն խրախուսենք, քաջալերենք, մի քանի խեղճի ճամփա դզելու պատրվակով իրար միավորենք, մյուսներին "անհասկացողի" դեմ պադվալները ջուր ու զիբիլ լցնելով՝ դու կասես, -ով կգա, ով կանի, հո խելառ չեն՞: Կամ էլ թե չէ կասես, էդ չի պետք անել, այլ օրենքի շրջանակներում անգրագետ մլիցուն գրագետ է պետք սարքել, կամ էլ կուսակցություն ա պետք սարքել: 
Սա է հարցը: Արտաքուստ իբր իրար շատ մոտ ենք, բայց իրականւմ- տարբեր բևեռներում: 
Իհարկե, ոչ մենք քեզ կհեղափոխենք, ոչ դու մեզ: Ուղղակի հույսն էն  է, որ կողքից կարդացողներ էլ հալբաթ կան, մի գուցե վերջապես հասկանանք մեր լավն ու վատը: Ու միտինգից, կամ սպասելուց  բացի այլ հարթություններ էլ ի հայտ գան մեր ուրույն ուղեղի լաբիրինթոսներում:  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Դրանք չէին, որ մարտի մեկ սարքին՞: Դրանք չեն, որ ընտրություն են կեղծում, մարդ տանում ոստիկանություն- դիակ հետ տալիս՞ 
> ...


 Որո՞նք էին, հլը մատով ցույց տուր :Goblin:  
Բիձ... այդպես չի։ Դու մեր հայկական ավանդապաշտ մլիցեքին... պարոն ոստիկաններին չես ճանաչում :Jpit:  
Մարդս փոփոխական է, ազդեցությունների տակ ընկնող է, ճնշվող է, ընկճվող է, միևնույն ժամանակ կազմակերպող ու հրամայող է, ոգևորվող ու ոգևորող է, դու չես կարող բոլորին նույն քանոնով դնել ու չափել։ Ոչ հարազատ եղբայրս բարձրաստիճան սպա է բանակում։ Նա ծնվել է հենց սպա լինելու համար։ Քո թվարկած հատկանիշների մեծամասնությունը նա չունի, մարտի մեկին էլ չի մասնակցել։ Սակայն մարտի մեկին մասնակցածների մեծ մասն էլ տականքներ չեն։ Նրանք տվյալ դրվածքում հրամաններ կատարողներ են։ Չեմ ուզում բարոյական հարթության մեջ քննարկել, ու ոչ էլ հոգեբանական խնդիրների ու մարդկային էության մեջ խորանալ։ Որովհետև այդ հարթության մեջ քննարկումը կբերի նրան, որ բոլորս մեղավորներ ենք ու արժանի ենք գեհենին։ :Tongue:  Կամ էլ դեմագոգիան մեզ կուլ կտա ու օֆֆ էլ չի անի։ Մեր խնդիրները դրվածքի խնդիրներ են, եթե դրվածքը անարդար համակարգի վրա է, ապա անարդար համակարգում ուժեղ բնավորության տեր դրական կերպարները իրենց մի կերպ են դրսևորում, թույլերն ու ողորմելիները, բացասական կերպարները՝ այլ կերպ։ Բայց դա չի նշանակում թե պիտի ըստ բարոյական սանդղակի սաղին զտել ու գնդակահարել, մեկ այլ համակարգում բացասական պոտենցիալ ունեցող անհատները կարող են լրիվ դրական արտահայտել իրենց դերը։ Նույն Վրաստանի օրինակը բազմիցս բերել ենք՝ Վրաստանի միլիցեն ժամանակին հանցագործ ու քցող ֆռֆռում էր, իսկ էսօրվա ոստիկանը քաղաքակիրթ կերպար է։ Ինձ լիքը ռաստվել են նաև քաղաքակիրթ ոստիկաններ Հայաստանում։ Ու մի կարծիր թե ես միամիտ գեղացի մարդ, չեմ կարողանում թացն ու չորը կամ ԲՏ–ն նորմալ մարդուց տարբերել։ Ոստիկաններ են եղել, որ կանգնեցրել են, ինձ հանդարտ, հանգիստ բացատրել կարգը, ու առանց տուգանելու բարի ճանապարհ մաղթել, եղել են, որ միանգամից փող են ուզել, եղել են, որ քիչ է մնացել քաղմաս տանեն, ծեծեն, չնայած իրենք են համը հանել։ Համ էլ էս երկրում հենց իրենք ահագին կարգ ու կանոն են հաստատում, նենց չի որ մենակ քաղաքացիներին ահաբեկում, սպանում ու թալանում են։ Էնպես է լինում, որ կանգնեցնում ու տուգանում են, բայց ես իրենց սրտանց բարի ծառայություն եմ մաղթում ու մտքիս մեջ ասում «այ սաղ սենց լինեին»։ Բիձ ջան, կարճ ասած քաղաքկանությունը մարդկանց կառավարելու, մանիպուլացնելու արվեստ է, էս թեման էլ քաղաքական է, ուստի խնդրի ձևակերպումները, պատճառները, լուծումներն պիտի քաղաքական լինեն, դա է միակ ճանապարհը, իսկ բարոյական, հոգեբանական, ԲՏ, նորմալ մարդ կատեգորիաները ածանցյալներ են ու որոշվում են երկրի դրվածքով, կրթական, սոցիալական, իրավական համակարգերի որակով, ագիտացիոն դաշտով, որոնց վերևում նստած կառավարում է քա–ղա–քա–կա–նությունը։ 
Հա, իհարկե, տեսականորեն եթե ժողովդրի մեծամասնությունը կիրթ, գրագետ, բարոյապես բարձր մակարդակի լինի, ապա քաղաքկանությունը կծալենք ու կգցենք գարաժը, բայց դե տենց չի, դրա համար էլ եղել է, եղում է և դեռ շատ երկար կյեղի քաղաքականությունը։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆուլ, Սահմանադրության կամ օրենսգրքի ո՞ր հոդվածով քաղաքացին իրավունք ունի ոստիկանի հետ հակաճառելու ու քյալլա տալու: Դու էդտեղ ԱՄՆ-ում կարող ես փոլիսին հակաճառե՞լ: Կկանդալեն կտանեն ապեր: Էստեղի ոստիկանն էլ իսկի իր իրավունքներից ու լիազորություններից խաբար չի: Ուղղակի ազգովի դեսից դենից ա-լյա դեմոկրատական սահմանադրություն ու օրենքներ ենք թխել, բայց շարունակում ենք յուղ վառել: Հանուն «Սերժ ընդ քոմփանի»-ի, եթե էսօրվա ոստիկանը դա հասկանա, ապա այլ կլինի, հասկացնող չկա, ստորաքարշ ֆռֆռում են: Բայց ասեմ քեզ մենք հասկացող (բիթի) ոստիկաններ էլ ունենք: Ու քիչ չեն: Էսօրվա դրությամբ ես չեմ կարող ասել թե Հայաստանի բոլոր ոստիկանները մարդ չեն, մեջները լավ էլ կարգին տղերք կան, ուղղակի դրվածքին հարմարված են, ոնց մնացածներս: Ավելի լավ դրվածք առաջարկող էսօրվա դրությամբ չկա: Դու Լևոնի անունը մի տուր, ինքը էս դրվածքի պապան ա:


ԱՄՆ-ում ոստիկանին կարաս հակաճառես, բայց չես կարող չենթարկվել… տուգանքդ էլ կարաս վիճարկես դատարանում… եթե աղմկահարույց խնդիր է հաստատ մի երկու հատ հասարակական կազմակերպություն մեջքիդ կկանգնեն… Վիշ ես երթևեկության կանոնների մասին չեմ խոսում… լավ էլ գիտես ինչ եմ ասում… կարող ա՞ ուզում ես ասել որ էսօր Հայաստանում քաղաքական հայացքների համար մարդուն քրեական օրնսգրքով չեն դատում… էս հարցը մենակդ չես կարող լուծել … սրանով հասարակ ոստիկանը չի զբաղվում, ինքը մենակ "վկա" ա լինում կամ "տուժող"





> Մեֆ նախ կան նաև չգրված օրենքներ՝ «էս աշխարհը միայն ոչ իմն է, ոչ էլ քոնը», «ոչ մեկ մյուսներից լավը չի», կամ «վերին արտի գարին էլ ա կոմբիկեր դառնում»: Մենակ մարդը կարող է և պարտավոր է պաշտպանել իրեն: Սա հավատ է, որը կոտրողը հաստատ ուզում է, որ մենակ մարդիկ միավորվեն ոչ դես ոչ դեն, այլ՝ իրեն:
>  Որ ասեն, թե մեր երկրում իշխանությունը գել ու գազաններ են, մնացածներս էլ անպաշտպան ողորմելի արարածներ, դու մի հավատա: Սաղն էլ սովորական մարդիկ են մսից ու արյունից, բոլորն էլ վախենում են, տրզած ձրիակերները ավելի շատ կորցնելու ունեն, ու ավելի են վախենում: Վախն է պահում այս համակարգը:


Վիշ կարա՞նք նախ մի հատ գրված օրենքներն օգտագործենք հետո նոր չգրվածները … մենակ մարդու վրա եթե գործ են սարքում ոչ մի բան էլ չի կարա անի… դե թող Մարտի 1-ի սպանվածների հարազատները գնան իրանց շահերը պաշտպանեն որ սպանողին գտնեն… Վիշ կարող ա՞ նորությունները չես նայում … մի վագոն գործ կա որ մարդիկ նաղդ չեն կարում վրեքները հաստատեն, էլ Խալաֆյանից բռնած բանակից վերջացրած… Վիշ, ես քո կարողությունները կասկածի տակ չեմ դնում, բայց նրանց սիտուացիայում չեմ կարծում որ դու ավելի ատդյունավետ լինեիր… ոչ էլ Նիկոլի սիտուացիայում… երբ որ իրանց ես կպնում, պարտադիր չի հանցագործ լինես որ նստես… 




> Ստորագրությունս կարծես թե ամեն ինչ ասում է: Օրենքը կախված հանգամանքներից թույլ է տալիս նաև ուժով պաշտպանվել՝ իրավունքները ոտնահարողին ընդհուպ մահ պատճառելով: Հետո դատարանում չեմ կարողանա պաշտպանվե՞լ, ջհանդամ, ի՞նչ տարբերություն:


Վիշ ստորագրությունդ ոչ մի բան էլ չի ասում… ուժով ումի՞ց պտի պաշտպանվես Վիշ, ոստիկանի՞ց… մի 10000 հատ էլ իրանք հոդված ունեն որ հանգամանքներից ելնելով կարան մի մագազին փամփուշտ ճակատիդ շարեն ու ոչ միայն դատարան չես հասնի այլ սկի հիվանդանոց չես հասնի… մորգ… կարող ա՞ տենց չի Վիշ… 





> Կարծես տարբեր բաներ մասին ենք խոսում: Ես միավորվելու մասին բան չեմ ասել: Միավորվելու համար ընդհանուր նպատակ է պետք ձևակերպել: Ես առայժմ խոսում եմ պահանջների չափանիշի մասին: Որ քաղաքացին իր, մյուսների, կյանքի նկատմամբ ավելի շատ պահանջներ ունենա քան այժմ է:


ես ինկատի չունեմ մի մարդու շուրջ կամ մի կուսակցության, բայց ընդհանութր շահերն ընդհանուր միջոցներով ավելի արդյունավետ կպաշտպանվեն… էսի աքսիոմա ա, բռատ… եթե ձեր շեմքն էսօր համարվի ազգային գերակա շահ, դու մենակդ ոչ մի բան էլ չես կարա անես…




> Էդ դեպքում փախնելու իմաստը բացատրիր: Դատարանները ավազակապետության օբյեկտ համարողի կողմից դատարանին դատարանի տեղ դնելը բացատրիր: Չես համոզի ապեր, ստեղ մարդկային կերպարի հարց է, ստանդարտից դուրս:


Փախնելն իմաստ չուներ, դա մարդու առաջին ռեակցիան է, ով էլ լիներ կռախներ, բայց հանձնվելը ճիշտ էր… դատարանն էլ պտի օգտագործես, բա ի՞նչն օգտագործես… մարդը հենց սկզբից էլ ասել էր որ դատավարություններով ու այլ օրինական միջոցներով ա պայքարելու… դատարանը կոռումպացված լինելու փաստը չի նշանակում որ կարաս շրջանցես այն… ես քեզ չեմ համոզում ընգեր, ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասես թե ո՞նց պտի աներ որ ճիշտ լիներ…




> Ի՞նչը ինչը, կյանքի նկատմամբ մարդկանց հայացքներն է պետք փոխել, բայց դրա համար *նորմալ* կուսակցություն է պետք:


Կուսակցությունը դրա համար չի Վիշ ջան…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:36 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:25 ----------




> Որո՞նք էին, հլը մատով ցույց տուր 
> Բիձ... այդպես չի։ Դու մեր հայկական ավանդապաշտ մլիցեքին... պարոն ոստիկաններին չես ճանաչում 
> Մարդս փոփոխական է, ազդեցությունների տակ ընկնող է, ճնշվող է, ընկճվող է, միևնույն ժամանակ կազմակերպող ու հրամայող է, ոգևորվող ու ոգևորող է, դու չես կարող բոլորին նույն քանոնով դնել ու չափել։ Ոչ հարազատ եղբայրս բարձրաստիճան սպա է բանակում։ Նա ծնվել է հենց սպա լինելու համար։ Քո թվարկած հատկանիշների մեծամասնությունը նա չունի, մարտի մեկին էլ չի մասնակցել։ *Սակայն մարտի մեկին մասնակցածների մեծ մասն էլ տականքներ չեն։ Նրանք տվյալ դրվածքում հրամաններ կատարողներ են։* Չեմ ուզում բարոյական հարթության մեջ քննարկել, ու ոչ էլ հոգեբանական խնդիրների ու մարդկային էության մեջ խորանալ։ Որովհետև այդ հարթության մեջ քննարկումը կբերի նրան, որ բոլորս մեղավորներ ենք ու արժանի ենք գեհենին։ Կամ էլ դեմագոգիան մեզ կուլ կտա ու օֆֆ էլ չի անի։ Մեր խնդիրները դրվածքի խնդիրներ են, եթե դրվածքը անարդար համակարգի վրա է, ապա անարդար համակարգում ուժեղ բնավորության տեր դրական կերպարները իրենց մի կերպ են դրսևորում, թույլերն ու ողորմելիները, բացասական կերպարները՝ այլ կերպ։ Բայց դա չի նշանակում թե պիտի ըստ բարոյական սանդղակի սաղին զտել ու գնդակահարել, մեկ այլ համակարգում բացասական պոտենցիալ ունեցող անհատները կարող են լրիվ դրական արտահայտել իրենց դերը։ Նույն Վրաստանի օրինակը բազմիցս բերել ենք՝ Վրաստանի միլիցեն ժամանակին հանցագործ ու քցող ֆռֆռում էր, իսկ էսօրվա ոստիկանը քաղաքակիրթ կերպար է։ Ինձ լիքը ռաստվել են նաև քաղաքակիրթ ոստիկաններ Հայաստանում։ Ու մի կարծիր թե ես միամիտ գեղացի մարդ, չեմ կարողանում թացն ու չորը կամ ԲՏ–ն նորմալ մարդուց տարբերել։ Ոստիկաններ են եղել, որ կանգնեցրել են, ինձ հանդարտ, հանգիստ բացատրել կարգը, ու առանց տուգանելու բարի ճանապարհ մաղթել, եղել են, որ միանգամից փող են ուզել, եղել են, որ քիչ է մնացել քաղմաս տանեն, ծեծեն, չնայած իրենք են համը հանել։ Համ էլ էս երկրում հենց իրենք ահագին կարգ ու կանոն են հաստատում, նենց չի որ մենակ քաղաքացիներին ահաբեկում, սպանում ու թալանում են։ Էնպես է լինում, որ կանգնեցնում ու տուգանում են, բայց ես իրենց սրտանց բարի ծառայություն եմ մաղթում ու մտքիս մեջ ասում «այ սաղ սենց լինեին»։ Բիձ ջան, կարճ ասած քաղաքկանությունը մարդկանց կառավարելու, մանիպուլացնելու արվեստ է, էս թեման էլ քաղաքական է, ուստի խնդրի ձևակերպումները, պատճառները, լուծումներն պիտի քաղաքական լինեն, դա է միակ ճանապարհը, իսկ բարոյական, հոգեբանական, ԲՏ, նորմալ մարդ կատեգորիաները ածանցյալներ են ու որոշվում են երկրի դրվածքով, կրթական, սոցիալական, իրավական համակարգերի որակով, ագիտացիոն դաշտով, որոնց վերևում նստած կառավարում է քա–ղա–քա–կա–նությունը։ 
> Հա, իհարկե, տեսականորեն եթե ժողովդրի մեծամասնությունը կիրթ, գրագետ, բարոյապես բարձր մակարդակի լինի, ապա քաղաքկանությունը կծալենք ու կգցենք գարաժը, բայց դե տենց չի, դրա համար էլ եղել է, եղում է և դեռ շատ երկար կյեղի քաղաքականությունը։


շատ ա հնչել էն կարծիքը թե ինչի "մինչև վերջ չգնացինք Մարտի 1-ին" ու ժողովուրդը ցանկացած գնով ինքնապաշտպանվելու իրավունք ունի… միգուցե վերջնական "հրաման տվողն" էս քո գրածն ա հաշվի առել

----------

davidus (27.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

> շատ ա հնչել էն կարծիքը թե ինչի "մինչև վերջ չգնացինք Մարտի 1-ին" ու ժողովուրդը ցանկացած գնով ինքնապաշտպանվելու իրավունք ունի… միգուցե վերջնական "հրաման տվողն" էս քո գրածն ա *հաշվի առել*


Մեֆ ջան, կներես, բայց գրածդ մի հատ մեծ տիպիկ հայկական կռուտիտ ա...

----------


## Բիձա

> Որո՞նք էին, հլը մատով ցույց տուր 
> Բիձ... այդպես չի։ Դու մեր հայկական ավանդապաշտ մլիցեքին... պարոն ոստիկաններին չես ճանաչում 
> Մարդս փոփոխական է, ազդեցությունների տակ ընկնող է, ճնշվող է, ընկճվող է, միևնույն ժամանակ կազմակերպող ու հրամայող է, ոգևորվող ու ոգևորող է, դու չես կարող բոլորին նույն քանոնով դնել ու չափել։ Ոչ հարազատ եղբայրս բարձրաստիճան սպա է բանակում։ Նա ծնվել է հենց սպա լինելու համար։ Քո թվարկած հատկանիշների մեծամասնությունը նա չունի, մարտի մեկին էլ չի մասնակցել։ Սակայն մարտի մեկին մասնակցածների մեծ մասն էլ տականքներ չեն։ Նրանք տվյալ դրվածքում հրամաններ կատարողներ են։ Չեմ ուզում բարոյական հարթության մեջ քննարկել, ու ոչ էլ հոգեբանական խնդիրների ու մարդկային էության մեջ խորանալ։ Որովհետև այդ հարթության մեջ քննարկումը կբերի նրան, որ բոլորս մեղավորներ ենք ու արժանի ենք գեհենին։ Կամ էլ դեմագոգիան մեզ կուլ կտա ու օֆֆ էլ չի անի։ Մեր խնդիրները դրվածքի խնդիրներ են, եթե դրվածքը անարդար համակարգի վրա է, ապա անարդար համակարգում ուժեղ բնավորության տեր դրական կերպարները իրենց մի կերպ են դրսևորում, թույլերն ու ողորմելիները, բացասական կերպարները՝ այլ կերպ։ Բայց դա չի նշանակում թե պիտի ըստ բարոյական սանդղակի սաղին զտել ու գնդակահարել, մեկ այլ համակարգում բացասական պոտենցիալ ունեցող անհատները կարող են լրիվ դրական արտահայտել իրենց դերը։ Նույն Վրաստանի օրինակը բազմիցս բերել ենք՝ Վրաստանի միլիցեն ժամանակին հանցագործ ու քցող ֆռֆռում էր, իսկ էսօրվա ոստիկանը քաղաքակիրթ կերպար է։ Ինձ լիքը ռաստվել են նաև քաղաքակիրթ ոստիկաններ Հայաստանում։ Ու մի կարծիր թե ես միամիտ գեղացի մարդ, չեմ կարողանում թացն ու չորը կամ ԲՏ–ն նորմալ մարդուց տարբերել։ Ոստիկաններ են եղել, որ կանգնեցրել են, ինձ հանդարտ, հանգիստ բացատրել կարգը, ու առանց տուգանելու բարի ճանապարհ մաղթել, եղել են, որ միանգամից փող են ուզել, եղել են, որ քիչ է մնացել քաղմաս տանեն, ծեծեն, չնայած իրենք են համը հանել։ Համ էլ էս երկրում հենց իրենք ահագին կարգ ու կանոն են հաստատում, նենց չի որ մենակ քաղաքացիներին ահաբեկում, սպանում ու թալանում են։ Էնպես է լինում, որ կանգնեցնում ու տուգանում են, բայց ես իրենց սրտանց բարի ծառայություն եմ մաղթում ու մտքիս մեջ ասում «այ սաղ սենց լինեին»։ Բիձ ջան, կարճ ասած *քաղաքկանությունը մարդկանց կառավարելու, մանիպուլացնելու արվեստ է, էս թեման էլ քաղաքական է, ուստի խնդրի ձևակերպումները, պատճառները, լուծումներն պիտի քաղաքական լինեն, դա է միակ ճանապարհը, իսկ բարոյական, հոգեբանական, ԲՏ, նորմալ մարդ կատեգորիաները ածանցյալներ են ու որոշվում են երկրի դրվածքով, կրթական, սոցիալական, իրավական համակարգերի որակով, ագիտացիոն դաշտով, որոնց վերևում նստած կառավարում է քա–ղա–քա–կա–նությունը։* 
> Հա, իհարկե, տեսականորեն եթե ժողովդրի մեծամասնությունը կիրթ, գրագետ, բարոյապես բարձր մակարդակի լինի, ապա քաղաքկանությունը կծալենք ու կգցենք գարաժը, բայց դե տենց չի, դրա համար էլ եղել է, եղում է և դեռ շատ երկար կյեղի քաղաքականությունը։


Վիշապ ջան, ես բանակի սպաների մասին վատ բան չեմ ասել: Խոսքը մլիցեքի մասին էր, իսկ այլ ասպարեզներում էլ՝ այլանդակների: Ես երբևէ չեմ ընդհանրացրել մլիցեն ու բանակը, կամ չեմ ասել, որ մարտի մեկը բանակը սարքեց: Հո մութ չի՞
Իսկ մլիցեքի հաշվով աստված տա, ես սխալ լինեմ, ու դու իմ ռաստ եկածներին ռաստ չգաս: 
Մի պատնմություն անեմ:  Մի 25 տարի առաջ մեքենայով  գնում էինք ծովափ՝ հանգստանալու: Ճամփեն սկզբից մտնում եր ադրբեջան, հետո վրաստան: Մինչև ադրբեջան մտնելը հայը կանգնեցրել մի  10 անոց վերցրել էր:  Կանգնացրեց թուրքը, թե իբր արագ եմ քշում: Հանեցի մի 10-նոց էլ սրան տվեցի, հետ եմ գնում, հետևիցս գոռում է,  թե էս ուր՞: Ետ եմ դառնում, 5 ռուբլի սդաչի է տալիս, թե բա շատ ես տվել: Վրաստանում է կանգնացնում՝ արդեն ծովափի մոտերքը: Մոտենում է, ասում է հո արա: անում եմ, - սացիվի ես կերել՞  Ասում եմ հա, նոր ճաշարան էի մտել: -Դե լավ հաջող: 
Իմ վարորդական ու մլիցեքի հետ շփման հայաստանյան երկարամյա փորձը չեմ ուզում քչփորել, - դժոխք է, անմարդկային, սրիկայական, տմարդի: Ոչ մի հատ նորմալի թե առաջներում, թե վերջերս հանդիպած չկամ:  
Իմ բոլդ արվածի մեջ պարզ գրել ես քաղաքականություն ասածի քո պատկերացումը: *Դու այն դիտում ես որպես որպես մարդկանց կառավարելու, մանիպուլացնելու արվեստ:* 
Այսինքն *քո տեսադաշտում միայն լիդերն է, և ոչ թե մանիպուլացվող մարդիկ իրենց էությամբ*: 
Երևի հենց սա է մեր տեսակետների տարբերության խորքային տարբերությունը: Քեզ թվում է,: թե անկախ ժողովրդի որակից, կարելի է նրան ֆռցնել, հրամայել, կռիվ տանել, մորթել, կթել, խուզել: Ոչ դա այդպես չի, լիդերի ու ժողովրդի տեղերը սխալ ես դրել: Ժողովուրդըն է իր լիդերի տերը:  
Մի  ժողովուրդ մեկին դնում է, ասում, տղա ջան, հերոս ջան, խոլոք ջան, ստռատեգ ջան, գրագետ ջան, միակ ջան, ցավդ տանեմ, ես դեբիլ եմ, ոչ մի բանից գլուխ չեմ հանում, դու քու իմացածով ոնց կուզես արա: Մի այլ ժողովուրդ էլ, մեկին   բերում է նստեցնում է գահին ու ասում, լսի այ ԲՏ, ես գիտեմ, որ էս գահը ԲՏ-ության է քեզ մղելու: Բայց իմացի ես եմ էս գահի տերը: Հենց շեղվեցիր քո անելիքներից, կսատկացնեմ, քո տիրումերը: 
Այ էս  ազգային քռչությունն է պատճառը, որ հենց հայ մամայի բալեն նստում է գահին,   տեսնում է, որ ամենից հեշտը հենց իր ժողովրդի վզին նստելն է, ինչ թուրք, ինչ բանակցություն, ինչ տնտեսություն, ինչ զարգացում, ինչ խելք ու գիտելիք բանեցնել, ինչ ատչետ տալ՞: Հեսա դոդլֆիկգիժոջահանգիրյանները կողքերս թափած են, սրանց քսի կտամ աջ ու ջախ ՝էդ հայվանների վրա ու վերջ: 
Այսինքն քաջ նազարությունը, ապիկարությունը, անթասիբությունը դա մեր ազգային հասարակական  էությունն է: Քեզ թվում է, թե էդ հանճարեղ գործը օդից է ընկել Դերենիկ Դեմիրճյանի գրասեղանին՞: Մարդը ինձանից ու քեզանից էլ մի դար առաջ, դեռ սովետի օրոք մղոններով հեռուն է տեսել: 
Հիմա  դու էդ էությունը մի կողմ դրած,  հայ մլիցուն էլ նորմալ սարքած քաղաքականություն ես մշակում, լիդեր ման գալիս: Վատ չի, - շարունակենք: 
Բայց հաշվի առ, որ էդ էքպերիմենտներից մի միլիոն հատ դրել ենք, նույն արդյունքով քաշվել ենք ու չենք խրատվել: 
Ես էլ մտածում եմ, թե լավ,  Քաջ Նազարը  մեր իսկապես փիլիսոփա գրողը գրել, հեքիաթի ֆորմատով export/ import ա արել հայկական ուղեղ,  դրա լրացուցիչ բացատրելու կարիքը վրոդե չկա: Մնում ա, դրա տեսությունից մի երկու պարզ նախադասությամբ անցնենք կիրառական  մասին ու վսյո: 
Բայց ինչ վսյո այ ախպեր: Պարզվում ա, որ հեքիաթի  ֆորմատն էլ մեզանում չի աշխատում:  :Shok:

----------

Tig (27.09.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, կներես, բայց գրածդ մի հատ մեծ տիպիկ հայկական կռուտիտ ա...


խի՞ ա կռուտիտ որ… ու ինչի հայկական…

----------


## davidus

> խի՞ ա կռուտիտ որ… ու ինչի հայկական…


վայ տնաշեն, դու ես հարցնում խի ա կռուտի՞տ... իսկ հայկական ա, որովհետև մենակ հայը կասի... "ախպեր, դեմներս նորմալ մարդիկ կային, հետո ինչ, որ վրեքներս էին կրակում, դրա համար չմտանք նախագահական":

----------


## Վիշապ

Տղերք։ Բիձուլ և Մեֆուլ։ Ախր դուք ո՞նց եք ԱՄՆ–ից այնպես ինքնավստահ խրատներ կարդում :Jpit: 
Արեք Հայաստան ապրեք ու որոշեք թե ինչ եք անում։ Ստեղ յուրաքանչյուր ոք ինքն է իր ճիշտը որոշում ու իր ճշտով ապրում, մարդ կա կզում է, մարդ կա լիզում է, մարդ կա կզցնում է, ու այդ բոլորը դրվածքի սահմաններում։ Ու կապ չունի ոստիկան է, բիզնեսմեն է, առևտրական է, պետ ծառայող է... կայուն կիսաքրեական, կիսակոռումպացված, անազատ շուկայական հարաբերություններով, ծակ լոզունգներով չոքեչոք գնում ենք։ Իմ կարծիքով եթե գրագետ քաղաքական գործիչներով կուսակցություն լինի, ապա կարող է փորձել կեղտից հանել այս երկիրը.
ա. Պրոպագանդայով առ այն, որ յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի կարող է ինքնուրույն պաշտպանել իր իրավուքները բոլոր հնարավոր միջոցներով։ Սրա դեմ բան ասող կա՞։
բ. մեծամասնության շահերը բավարարող նորմալ քաղաքական ծրագիր ներկայացնելով, որի մեջ մտնում են ուժայինները, հիմիկվա օլիգարխները, հենց Լֆիկ Սամոն, Դոդի Գագոն, Նեմեց Ռուբոն և այլնները, տո Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն էլ վրից։ Էս  մարդիկ կեղտոտ ճանապարհներով ամեն դեպքում կայուն տնտեսական օղակներ են ստեղծել թե արտադրության թե ապրանքաշրջանառության առումով, դրանց ձեռ տալը ու ունեցվածքի վերաբաշխման բռնի փորձերը մեր երկրի համար աղետային կլինեն, հետևաբար պետք է պարզապես էս մարդկանց կենսագործունեությունը ապահովել օրինական դաշտում։ Որ փողերը չառնեն ու թռնեն, կամ էլ զինված բանդաներ ուղարկեն դրվածքը փոխել ուզողների դեմ։ Ես վստահ եմ, որ երաշխիքների առկայության դեպքում դեմ չեն լինի։
գ. Սահմանադրության մեջ համապատասխան փոփոխություններ մտցնելու ծրագրով, որտեղ հաշվի է առնվում մեր ժողովրդի ավանդական հոգեբանությունը՝ «ես լինեմ, սաղին կզցնեմ» թեմայով, այսինքն հնարավորինս բացառվում են իշխանական լծակների մոնոպոլիզացիան, մեծացվում է վերահսկողական փոխադարձ կապերի քանակը, շատացվում են Ազգային Ժողովի լիազորությունները, ֆլան–ֆստան,
դ. Հիմնական ուշադրությունը դրվում է ՀՀ քաղաքացու պրոֆեսիանոլիզմի վրա, ՀՀ հիմնական ռեսուրսը քաղաքացին է, գյուղացուն հարկավոր է ցնցել, բանվորին՝ կռտել թեմայով։  
ե. Ղարաբաղի հարցում ոչ քաքլան դիրքորոշմամբ։ Չեմ մանրամասնում։
Ու եթե էս կուսակցության անդամներին փորձում են առնել, վախեցնել, կտել ու չգիտեմ ինչ անել, ու ստացվում է, էդ դեպքում համարում ենք որ լոտոն չշահեցինք «կրկին փորձիր» տարբերակով ու էլի ենք փորձում մինչև ստացվի։ Բայց քաղաքական դաշտից դուրս մի քանի բանվոր գյուղացիներով, կցկտուր բաներ ներկայացնելով ու իրար խելք սովորեցնելով ոչ մի կոպեկի արդյունք էլ չենք ունենալու, դրա ՕԳԳ–ն խիստ ցածր է։ Դրա համար առաջարկում եմ պարզապես քննարկել քաղաքական դաշտի կտրվածքով, ՀՀ «ստորաքարշ» քաղաքացիներին ու ԲՏ միլիցեքին հանգիստ թողեք։ :Tongue:  Մի երկու մլիցու գլուխ ջարդելով բան չի փոխվի, եթե դուք քիթը ջարդած ոստիկան չեք տեսել, ես տեսել եմ, բոլորովին վերջերս, մե՞ջն ինչ կա, դրանից քաղաքացիները ավելի դուխով չդառան, մանավանդ որ «Հայլուրը» ցույց չի տվել էդ ոստիկանին։
Էսքան քննարկումը ՀԱԿ–ը աներ թեկուզ ամբաղ–զամբաղ հազար անգամ ավելի օգուտ կտար, քան թե երկու ամիսը մեկ դեմագոգիայով լեցուն դասախոսական ճառերով ու պռասպեկտի վրա պայքար–պայքար գոռալով։
Մեֆ ջան գրածներիդ հատ հատ չեմ պատասխանում, որովհետև աննպատակ վիճում ենք։ Որ բիրիքով համարենք որ եղած ընդդիմությունը չի բավարարում մեզ, ապա մի բան կլինի, բայց քանի որ ընդհանուրի չենք գալիս ու մարդ կա կարծում է, թե բավարարում է, բայց քաղաքացիներն են մեղավոր, ապա էլի նրանով ապացուցում է եղած ընդդիմության անիմաստ ու աննպատակ գոյությունը։ Հենց քաղաքացիները փոխվեցին, լավ կլինի։ Սպասենք, Տրիբունի ասած կոճկվենք հաստ փեդին, հետո յա խելքի կգանք, յա հը–ը։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:12 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:06 ----------




> ... *Դու այն դիտում ես որպես որպես մարդկանց կառավարելու, մանիպուլացնելու արվեստ:* 
> Այսինքն *քո տեսադաշտում միայն լիդերն է, և ոչ թե մանիպուլացվող մարդիկ իրենց էությամբ*: 
> ...


Բիձ ջան, արվեստն էլ հենց կայանում է նրանում, որ մանիպուլյացիաները արվում են հաշվի առնելով տվյալ ժողովդրի ազգային ազատագրական հատկանիշները, հոգեբանությունը, էլի հազար ու մի հարցեր։ Դրա համար ԱՄՆ ամեն մի նահանգ իր օրենքներն ունի, ու մի նահանգում կարող է ընենց օրենք լինել, որ մյուս նահանգի համար աբսուրդային թվա, բայց դե պարզվում է տվյալ նահանգի համար անհրաժեշտ է։ Հայերիս համար իհարկե դժվար խնդիր է, բարդ ժողովուրդ ենք, բայց դե հիմա ասենք ազգ չենք ու փակե՞նք թեման։ Դու էս բացել էս թեման, ու ինձ թվում է աննպատակ չես բացել, որ բոլորիս ապացուցես որ մենք կեղտոտ ժողովուրդ ենք, դրանից էլ մեր խնդիրները ու բավարարվես էդքանով։

----------


## davidus

Ժողովուրդ, բայց զգում եք, էս թեման էլ ա ոնց-որ վերածվում քաղաքականություն բաժնի շարքային թեմայի՝ իրան յուրահատուկ կառուսելով:

Ինչքան կարանք բարի խորհուրդ տվեցինք, բայց ռեալ ոչ մի քայլ չասվեց... 

լավ, հիմա վաղը ես ինչ անեմ էս ուղղությամբ... մի հատ կոնկրետ բան կասեք, թե էլի "ես ճառ ասեմ, թե զանգ կախեմ" վիճակն ա:

Վիշապ ջան "նորմալ" կուսակցություն ես ուզու՞մ, է բացի քեզանից քո ասած "նորմալը" ոչ մեկ չի կարա ավելի լավ ըմբռնի, արի վիզ դնենք, ստորագրություն հավաքենք, էդ քո ասած "նորմալ" կուսակցությունը կազմավորենք... կարող ա մի բան ստացվում ա: Դու էլ էն, ինչ որ ստեղ ես գրում, կուսակցության համագումարում կասես, Մեֆն ու Բիձեն էլ օնլայն կմասնակցեն դրան:

Հը՞

----------

Tig (27.09.2010), Բիձա (27.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> 
> Ինչքան կարանք բարի խորհուրդ տվեցինք, բայց ռեալ ոչ մի քայլ չասվեց... 
> 
> *լավ, հիմա վաղը ես ինչ անեմ էս ուղղությամբ...* մի հատ կոնկրետ բան կասեք, թե էլի "ես ճառ ասեմ, թե զանգ կախեմ" վիճակն ա:
> ...


Ախպեր, դու վաղը նա վսյակի ինչքան ԲՏ մլիցա ես տեսնում տուր բերանները ջարդի, մինչև տենանք ինչ ա լինում... :Xeloq:

----------

terev (27.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Ախպեր, դու վաղը նա վսյակի ինչքան ԲՏ մլիցա ես տեսնում տուր բերանները ջարդի, *մինչև տենանք ինչ ա լինում.*..


պարզ ա ապեր...

----------


## Վիշապ

> պարզ ա ապեր...


 :Smile:  Դավ ջան, դեռ քննարկում ենք, երկու հոգով դեռ մի բանի չենք եկել, դու արդեն ուզում ես՝ ես կուսակցություն բացեմ։ Բացի այդ քննարկման առարկան էլ է նպատակ, պարտադիր չի որ կուսակցություն բացողը հենց ես լինեմ, ես դեռ պահանջարկն եմ ձևավորում, ուղղություն տալիս... քաղաքական մարկետինգ այսպես ասած։ :Wink:  Դու պատկերացնում ե՞ս ֆորումից կուսակցություն դեռ քանի մղոն կա։ Տեսական մասը դեռ հում է, միանգամից գործնականին անցնելու համար։

----------


## Բիձա

> Տղերք։ Բիձուլ և Մեֆուլ։ Ախր դուք ո՞նց եք ԱՄՆ–ից այնպես ինքնավստահ խրատներ կարդումԱրեք Հայաստան ապրեք ու որոշեք թե ինչ եք անում։


Վիշ, դու տեղյակ ես, որ ամերիկայում բժշկական հետազոտությունների արդյունքները /CT scan, NM R, Stress tests, և այլն/  իմեյլ են անում ասիական, տվյալ հիվանդանոցի հետ պայմանգրով, բայց էժան աշխատող հերթապահող մասնագետներին ու 10-20 րոպեից ստանում պատասխանը, հայտնում հիվանդին ու $10000 կթում հիվանդից՞:
 Հիմա մենք հայաստանյան կյանքին նայում ենք նաև էստեղի աչքերով: Հավատա, դրանից միայն դրականը կստանաս: Իսկ ես անձամբ, երևի 99 տոկոս տեղյակ եմ էդտեղ կատարվողին, քանի որ հաճախ եմ լինում:  



> Ստեղ յուրաքանչյուր ոք ինքն է իր ճիշտը որոշում ու իր ճշտով ապրում, մարդ կա կզում է, մարդ կա լիզում է, մարդ կա կզցնում է, ու այդ բոլորը դրվածքի սահմաններում։ Ու կապ չունի ոստիկան է, բիզնեսմեն է, առևտրական է, պետ ծառայող է... կայուն կիսաքրեական, կիսակոռումպացված, անազատ շուկայական հարաբերություններով, ծակ լոզունգներով չոքեչոք գնում ենք։ Իմ կարծիքով եթե գրագետ քաղաքական գործիչներով կուսակցություն լինի, ապա կարող է փորձել կեղտից հանել այս երկիրը.


*



			
				ա. Պրոպագանդայով առ այն, որ յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի կարող է ինքնուրույն պաշտպանել իր իրավուքները բոլոր հնարավոր միջոցներով։ Սրա դեմ բան ասող կա՞։
			
		

*
Կա, պրոպագանդան զերոյական խոսք է: Մարդը վախեցած է, իրեն նախ ուշքի է պետք բերել, հետո լոզունգներով առաջ քշել: Մեֆը նկարագրել էր, որ կգյուլլեն, ու քյասար կտանեն մորգ: Այ դու սրա դեմ բան ունես ասելու՞
բ. 


> մեծամասնության շահերը բավարարող նորմալ քաղաքական ծրագիր ներկայացնելով, որի մեջ մտնում են ուժայինները, հիմիկվա օլիգարխները, հենց Լֆիկ Սամոն, Դոդի Գագոն, Նեմեց Ռուբոն և այլնները, տո Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն էլ վրից։ Էս  մարդիկ կեղտոտ ճանապարհներով ամեն դեպքում կայուն տնտեսական օղակներ են ստեղծել թե արտադրության թե ապրանքաշրջանառության առումով, դրանց ձեռ տալը ու ունեցվածքի վերաբաշխման բռնի փորձերը մեր երկրի համար աղետային կլինեն, հետևաբար պետք է պարզապես էս մարդկանց կենսագործունեությունը ապահովել օրինական դաշտում։ Որ փողերը չառնեն ու թռնեն, կամ էլ զինված բանդաներ ուղարկեն դրվածքը փոխել ուզողների դեմ։ Ես վստահ եմ, որ երաշխիքների առկայության դեպքում դեմ չեն լինի։


Էդ որ օրվանից 4-5 հոգի ԲՏ-ն դառան մեծամասնություն՞



> գ. Սահմանադրության մեջ համապատասխան փոփոխություններ մտցնելու ծրագրով, որտեղ հաշվի է առնվում մեր ժողովրդի ավանդական հոգեբանությունը՝ «ես լինեմ, սաղին կզցնեմ» թեմայով, այսինքն հնարավորինս բացառվում են իշխանական լծակների մոնոպոլիզացիան, մեծացվում է վերահսկողական փոխադարձ կապերի քանակը, շատացվում են Ազգային Ժողովի լիազորությունները, ֆլան–ֆստան,
> 
> դ. Հիմնական ուշադրությունը դրվում է ՀՀ քաղաքացու պրոֆեսիանոլիզմի վրա, ՀՀ հիմնական ռեսուրսը քաղաքացին է, գյուղացուն հարկավոր է ցնցել, բանվորին՝ կռտել թեմայով։  
> ե. Ղարաբաղի հարցում ոչ քաքլան դիրքորոշմամբ։ Չեմ մանրամասնում։


Վիշապ, մինչև հիմա 2-3 սահմանադրություն ա էղել, դրանցից որ մեկի մի տառն ա կատարվել՞ 



> Ու եթե էս կուսակցության անդամներին փորձում են առնել, վախեցնել, կտել ու չգիտեմ ինչ անել, ու ստացվում է, էդ դեպքում համարում ենք որ լոտոն չշահեցինք «կրկին փորձիր» տարբերակով ու էլի ենք փորձում մինչև ստացվի։


Այ էս ասա, որ հասկանանք: Ախպեր ջան, դու լոտո ես խաղում: Տո լոտո էլ չի է, զառ ես գցում՞ :



> Բայց քաղաքական դաշտից դուրս մի քանի բանվոր գյուղացիներով, կցկտուր բաներ ներկայացնելով ու իրար խելք սովորեցնելով ոչ մի կոպեկի արդյունք էլ չենք ունենալու, դրա ՕԳԳ–ն խիստ ցածր է։ *Դրա համար առաջարկում եմ պարզապես քննարկել քաղաքական դաշտի կտրվածքով, ՀՀ «ստորաքարշ» քաղաքացիներին ու ԲՏ միլիցեքին հանգիստ թողեք։:*P Մի երկու մլիցու գլուխ ջարդելով բան չի փոխվի, եթե դուք քիթը ջարդած ոստիկան չեք տեսել, ես տեսել եմ, բոլորովին վերջերս, մե՞ջն ինչ կա, դրանից քաղաքացիները ավելի դուխով չդառան, մանավանդ որ «Հայլուրը» ցույց չի տվել էդ ոստիկանին։


Չհասկացա, քաղաքական բոլոր իրական սուբյեկտներին խաղից հանում ես, բա էլ ինչ քաղաքականության  մասին է խոսքը՞: 



> Էսքան քննարկումը ՀԱԿ–ը աներ թեկուզ ամբաղ–զամբաղ հազար անգամ ավելի օգուտ կտար, քան թե երկու ամիսը մեկ դեմագոգիայով լեցուն դասախոսական ճառերով ու պռասպեկտի վրա պայքար–պայքար գոռալով։


 ՀԱԿ-ը քննարկման ասպարեզ չի, ինքը միտինգի նախապատրաստման, միտինգի կատարման ու հետմիտինգյա անգյալության ասպարեզ ա: 



> Մեֆ ջան գրածներիդ հատ հատ չեմ պատասխանում, որովհետև աննպատակ վիճում ենք։ Որ բիրիքով համարենք որ եղած ընդդիմությունը չի բավարարում մեզ, ապա մի բան կլինի, բայց քանի որ ընդհանուրի չենք գալիս ու մարդ կա կարծում է, թե բավարարում է, բայց քաղաքացիներն են մեղավոր, ապա էլի նրանով ապացուցում է եղած ընդդիմության անիմաստ ու աննպատակ գոյությունը։ 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Հենց քաղաքացիները փոխվեցին,
> 			
> 		
> 
> լավ կլինի։ Սպասենք, Տրիբունի ասած կոճկվենք հաստ փեդին, հետո յա խելքի կգանք, յա հը–ը։


Քաղաքացին ինքն իրեն չի փոխվի, այ էդտեղ գոնե սկզբնական համոզիչ մտքեր են պետք,  փոքր խմբերի մակարդակով հեշտ իրագործելի գործեր,  փոքր նվաճումներով որոշակի հույսի առաջացում: 
Իսկ վաաբշե Վիշ ախպեր, տարօրինակ է: Իշխանությունը ուզուրպացված է արդեն 1995-ից սկսած: /պառլամենտական կեղծիքներից հետո /: Ուզուրպատորը նստած է պալատում ու զբաղված է միլիարդ դզելով: Դու հաշվի առնում ես, որ էդ պրոցեսն ապահովելու համար ինքը այլանդակել, փչացրել է հազարավոր, 10-նյակ հազարավոր մարդկանց, սերունդ է վարի տվել: Ու հիմա էլ ոչ մի բան չի փոխվել: Ինչի նա պետք է մտածի գյամ թուլացնի, նոր լիդերի հանդուրժի, Կուսակցություն հանդուրժի, քո քվեաթերքիկի հետ հաշվի նստի՞ Կարաս ասես ինչի՞ Ստալիսնն էլ, Հիտլերն էլ, Ռոբ, սեռժ  էլ  մինչև թագավոր դառնալը մեխի գլուխ էին, նոր  հետո դառան գլխակեր՞: /Ստալինը սոված գող էր, Ռոբն ու Սեռժը   պարտկոմ ու կոմսոմոլ:/ Որովհետև անվերահսկելի թագավորությունը նրանց մեջից հանեց մարդուն ու մեջ դրեց  մարդակերին ու այլանդակին: 
Դրանցից ներքև եղածներն էլ ըստ հնարավորության թողել են մարդկայինը ու վերցրել սատանեկանը: Գալուստն ինչ է՞ -կլասիկ 2 րդ կարգի մանկլավիկ: 
Հիմա դու կուսակցությունը ոնց էլ սարքես, մաքսիմում լինելու "ճ" կլասի մանկլավիկների խումբ, որովհետև ավելի բարձր կլասի հումք չկա ասպարեզում: 
Մենք խոսում ենք հումքի որակը բարձրացնելու մասին:  դու խոսում ես նույն հումքից լավ ապրանք սարքելու մասին: 
Վարիանտ չկա :LOL:

----------

davidus (28.09.2010), Mephistopheles (27.09.2010), Tig (27.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... 
> Վարիանտ չկա


 Բիձ ջան, դու թեման ինչի՞ ես բացել։ Որ ասես վարիանտ չկա՞։ Է չբացեիր այ ախպեր, մենք մեր երազներով ու փոքր ինչ հույսով առ այն, որ վարիանտ կարող է կա, կապրեինք էլի մեր համար։ :Tongue:  Էն գյուղի փլած ճամփե՞ն էր ամենամեծ դարդդ։ Է կսարքեն էլի վաղ թե ուշ, հենց ջոկեցին որ գյուղացին սենց ավելի քիչ կաթ ու մեղր, տանձ ու խնձոր է տալիս, քան թե եթե ճամփեն սարքած լինի։ :Wink:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ ջան, դու թեման ինչի՞ ես բացել։ Որ ասես վարիանտ չկա՞։ Է չբացեիր այ ախպեր, մենք մեր երազներով ու փոքր ինչ հույսով առ այն, որ վարիանտ կարող է կա, կապրեինք էլի մեր համար։ Էն գյուղի փլած ճամփե՞ն էր ամենամեծ դարդդ։ Է կսարքեն էլի վաղ թե ուշ, հենց ջոկեցին որ գյուղացին սենց ավելի քիչ կաթ ու մեղր, տանձ ու խնձոր է տալիս, քան թե եթե ճամփեն սարքած լինի։


Վիշ, այ ախպեր, հասկացել եմ,  քեզ ձեռ ա տալիս գյուղի քանդած ճամփեն էլ, մլիցեն էլ, մնացած ամեն բանն էլ: Բայց ինչի ես վիճում նրանց հետ, ում դա ձեռ չի տալիս՞:   Մենք գցում- բռնում էինք,  թե վաբշե հնարավոր ա, որ մարդիկ իրենց համար լավ  փոքր  գործերը մտածեն իրենք անեն, հարցեր լուծվեն: 
Իսկ դու մտել ես բանավեճ, ասում ես դա սխալ է, չանեք: Ճամփա յա, կսարքվի էլի, ինչի եք դարդ անում՞: 
Ստացվում ա, որ գոնե մի քանի հոգի համաձայն ենք այդ ուղղությամբ մտածելու, ու էդքանով  բանավիճում ենք, թե ինչ կոնկրետ բան կարելի է անել, իսկ դու ուզում ես  էդ նախաձեռնությունն  իսկ ջրես, պախարակես, քցես դեն, որպես բառադի ու հիմար իդեյա: Այսինքն մի քանի հոգու այլակարծությունն էլ քեզ հանդուրժելի չի: 
Ախպեր, կարող ա դու Գալուստն ես՞

----------

davidus (28.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Ախպեր, կարող ա դու Գալուստն ես՞


Ոչ, ես Գնալուստն եմ :Beee:  Ուրեմն լապատկեն կառնես, ու կգնաս էդ ճանապարհը սարքելու, տեսնեմ ոնց ես սարքում: Գյուղացիներն էլ թե չէ քո չափ խելք չունեն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տղերք։ Բիձուլ և Մեֆուլ։ Ախր դուք ո՞նց եք ԱՄՆ–ից այնպես ինքնավստահ խրատներ կարդում


Բա ինչ անենք Վիշ, անինքնավստահ ասենք… խրատ չի ընգեր, քննարկում ա… որևէ հայի խրատ տալ չի լինի… 




> Իմ կարծիքով եթե գրագետ քաղաքական գործիչներով կուսակցություն լինի, ապա կարող է փորձել կեղտից հանել այս երկիրը.
> ա. Պրոպագանդայով առ այն, որ յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի կարող է ինքնուրույն պաշտպանել իր իրավուքները բոլոր հնարավոր միջոցներով։ Սրա դեմ բան ասող կա՞։
> բ. մեծամասնության շահերը բավարարող նորմալ քաղաքական ծրագիր ներկայացնելով, որի մեջ մտնում են ուժայինները, հիմիկվա օլիգարխները, հենց Լֆիկ Սամոն, Դոդի Գագոն, Նեմեց Ռուբոն և այլնները, տո Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն էլ վրից։ Էս  մարդիկ կեղտոտ ճանապարհներով ամեն դեպքում կայուն տնտեսական օղակներ են ստեղծել թե արտադրության թե ապրանքաշրջանառության առումով, դրանց ձեռ տալը ու ունեցվածքի վերաբաշխման բռնի փորձերը մեր երկրի համար աղետային կլինեն, հետևաբար պետք է պարզապես էս մարդկանց կենսագործունեությունը ապահովել օրինական դաշտում։ Որ փողերը չառնեն ու թռնեն, կամ էլ զինված բանդաներ ուղարկեն դրվածքը փոխել ուզողների դեմ։ Ես վստահ եմ, որ երաշխիքների առկայության դեպքում դեմ չեն լինի։
> գ. Սահմանադրության մեջ համապատասխան փոփոխություններ մտցնելու ծրագրով, որտեղ հաշվի է առնվում մեր ժողովրդի ավանդական հոգեբանությունը՝ «ես լինեմ, սաղին կզցնեմ» թեմայով, այսինքն հնարավորինս բացառվում են իշխանական լծակների մոնոպոլիզացիան, մեծացվում է վերահսկողական փոխադարձ կապերի քանակը, շատացվում են Ազգային Ժողովի լիազորությունները, ֆլան–ֆստան,
> դ. Հիմնական ուշադրությունը դրվում է ՀՀ քաղաքացու պրոֆեսիանոլիզմի վրա, ՀՀ հիմնական ռեսուրսը քաղաքացին է, գյուղացուն հարկավոր է ցնցել, բանվորին՝ կռտել թեմայով։  
> ե. Ղարաբաղի հարցում ոչ քաքլան դիրքորոշմամբ։ Չեմ մանրամասնում։


ապեր էսի արդեն կա… արած ա… 





> Մեֆ ջան գրածներիդ հատ հատ չեմ պատասխանում, որովհետև աննպատակ վիճում ենք։ Որ բիրիքով համարենք որ եղած ընդդիմությունը չի բավարարում մեզ, ապա մի բան կլինի, բայց քանի որ ընդհանուրի չենք գալիս ու մարդ կա կարծում է, թե բավարարում է, բայց քաղաքացիներն են մեղավոր, ապա էլի նրանով ապացուցում է եղած ընդդիմության անիմաստ ու աննպատակ գոյությունը։ Հենց քաղաքացիները փոխվեցին, լավ կլինի։ Սպասենք, Տրիբունի ասած կոճկվենք հաստ փեդին, հետո յա խելքի կգանք, յա հը–ը։


Արի ես էլ օպտվի պատասխան տամ… ինչի՞ 98-2008-ը բավարարում է՞ր… էն ժամանա՞կ ինչի չստեղծվեց… մարդ էլ կա կարծում ա ժողովրդին կարելի մանիպուլյացիայի ենթարկել ինչ որ կուսակցության միջոցով, հենց լինի էդ քաղաքական կուսակցությունը լավ կլինի. պռի տոմ էդ կուսակցությունը պտի "մեծամասնության շահերը բավարարող նորմալ քաղաքական ծրագիր ներկայացնի, որի մեջ մտնում են ուժայինները, հիմիկվա օլիգարխները, հենց Լֆիկ Սամոն, Դոդի Գագոն, Նեմեց Ռուբոն և այլնները, տո Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն էլ վրից։" ոնց որ ամերիկացին ա ասում "I can't wait to see that"… կարծում եմ ժողովուրդը շատ մեծ խանդավառությամբ կընդունի…

էս ա՞ քո նոր ընդդիմությունը… նոր քաղաքական ուժը…

----------


## Բիձա

> Ոչ, ես Գնալուստն եմ Ուրեմն լապատկեն կառնես, ու կգնաս էդ ճանապարհը սարքելու, տեսնեմ ոնց ես սարքում: Գյուղացիներն էլ թե չէ քո չափ խելք չունեն:


Նեղացար, Գնալուստ ջան՞: 
Կարող ա թաք- թաք, ամեն մեկն   ինձանից մի 100 անգամ էլ  շատ ունեն դրանից, բայց նաղդ հիմա իմ ճամփեն չի քանդածը- իրենցն ա: Վախտին էլ, որ էդտեղ իմ ճամփեն էր քանդած, ես հենց լապատկով, գնացել, դզել եմ, իմ ու իմ մաշնի համար նորմալ ճամփա եմ սարքել:  Ու էդ մասին դաժե փոստ էլ եմ գրել ակումբում: Ու պատմել եմ նաև, թե ոնց,  ով անցնում էր կողքովս, ասում էր "բա քեզ պետք ա՞ " 
Այ ըտենց "հանճարեղների"  համեմատ  իմ լապատկայավոր խելքն ուր-իրենցն ուր՞: 
Հենց  էդ ենք խոսում էլի, որ խելքի "կուրսը" որպես արժեքի  տարբեր երկրներում տարբեր ա: Օրինակ մեր մոտ խելքից էժան,  մեկ էլ ուրիշի խելքն ա:  :LOL: 
Ու տարբեր խելքերի համար ֆիքսված էսօրվա փոխանակման արժեքները քննարկելն էլ հենց էս թեմայի խնդիրն ա: Օրինակ մլիցու խելք՝- բիձու խելք հարաբերությունը հիմա  երևի միլիոնը մեկի յա: Նաղդ էտա, կարա դաժե էդ գինը տվողն էլ չգտնվի:
Օրինակ նաղդ հիմիկվա կուրսով Գալուստի խելքը դոլարով կոնվերտիրուեմի ապրանք ա: Երևի մի միլիոն մարդ կուզենա իրանի գոնե կեսն ունենա: Մնացածն էլ կուզենան  գալուստի փեսունն ունենան:  
Ես հասկանում  եմ, որ  մեր հարցերը մեր խելքից վերև, մինչև   լապատկա հասնողը  չեն: 
Բա մեզ պալոժ ա՞   :LOL:  
Բայց դե թփրտում ենք՝ մանրից, համառորեն և անբռնազբոսիկ:  :Tongue:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ապեր էսի արդեն կա… արած ա…


Յա, ես չգիտեի... :Shok:  :Xeloq: 




> Արի ես էլ օպտվի պատասխան տամ… ինչի՞ 98-2008-ը բավարարում է՞ր… էն ժամանա՞կ ինչի չստեղծվեց… մարդ էլ կա կարծում ա ժողովրդին կարելի մանիպուլյացիայի ենթարկել ինչ որ կուսակցության միջոցով, հենց լինի էդ քաղաքական կուսակցությունը լավ կլինի. պռի տոմ էդ կուսակցությունը պտի "մեծամասնության շահերը բավարարող նորմալ քաղաքական ծրագիր ներկայացնի, որի մեջ մտնում են ուժայինները, հիմիկվա օլիգարխները, հենց Լֆիկ Սամոն, Դոդի Գագոն, Նեմեց Ռուբոն և այլնները, տո Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն էլ վրից։" ոնց որ ամերիկացին ա ասում "I can't wait to see that"… կարծում եմ ժողովուրդը շատ մեծ խանդավառությամբ կընդունի…
> 
> էս ա՞ քո նոր ընդդիմությունը… նոր քաղաքական ուժը…


Մեֆ,  այդքան պրիմիտիվ չէ, որ ինչ որ բան եղավ, լավ կլինի, քաղաքականությունը դա պատ չի, որ ասես երկու տակ տուֆը լավ է, մի տակ պեմզաբլոկը էդքան էլ չէ: Սկբից պիտի նախ գաղափարներ լինեն, դրանց քննարկումներ, խնդիրների ձևակերպումներ, ու բանավեճերից էլ կարող են ծնվել լուծումներ: Կարող են և երկար ժամանակ չծնվել, դա չի նշանակում թե ամեն ինչ գնաց գրողի ծոցը: Ինչ վերաբերում է նոր քաղաքական ուժի մասին քո հեգնանքին, ապա չէ, դա չի նոր քաղաքկան ուժը և չի կարող դա լինել: Բայց օլիգարխների դերը թերագնահատելը, կամ համարելը թե նրանք ժողովդրի թշնամի են, կարծում եմ սխալ է, բոլշեվիկյան մտածելակերպ: Կարծում եմ ատելությունով չի որ կարելի է դուրս գալ այս վիճակից, առհասարակ ատելությունից լավ բան չի կարող ծնվել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Յա, ես չգիտեի...
> 
> 
> Մեֆ,  այդքան պրիմիտիվ չէ, որ ինչ որ բան եղավ, լավ կլինի, քաղաքականությունը դա պատ չի, որ ասես երկու տակ տուֆը լավ է, մի տակ պեմզաբլոկը էդքան էլ չէ: Սկբից պիտի նախ գաղափարներ լինեն, դրանց քննարկումներ, խնդիրների ձևակերպումներ, ու բանավեճերից էլ կարող են ծնվել լուծումներ: Կարող են և երկար ժամանակ չծնվել, դա չի նշանակում թե ամեն ինչ գնաց գրողի ծոցը: Ինչ վերաբերում է նոր քաղաքական ուժի մասին քո հեգնանքին, ապա չէ, դա չի նոր քաղաքկան ուժը և չի կարող դա լինել: Բայց *օլիգարխների դերը թերագնահատելը, կամ համարելը թե նրանք ժողովդրի թշնամի են, կարծում եմ սխալ է, բոլշեվիկյան մտածելակերպ:* Կարծում եմ ատելությունով չի որ կարելի է դուրս գալ այս վիճակից, առհասարակ ատելությունից լավ բան չի կարող ծնվել:


ապեր երբեք էլ ոչ ոք էլ չի առաջարկել դրանց ձեռից եղած-չեղածը խլել… առաջարկվել ա իրանց բերել հարկային և օրինական դաշտ, … Վիշ ջան էս քո առաջարկն այնթապցի եղիազարից ինչո՞վ ա տարբեր… 

ապեր 12 տարին հերիք չի՞ նոր գաղափարի համար… քո կարծիքով ինչքան ժամանակ ա պետք…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նեղացար, Գնալուստ ջան՞: 
> Կարող ա թաք- թաք, ամեն մեկն   ինձանից մի 100 անգամ էլ  շատ ունեն դրանից, բայց նաղդ հիմա իմ ճամփեն չի քանդածը- իրենցն ա: Վախտին էլ, որ էդտեղ իմ ճամփեն էր քանդած, ես հենց լապատկով, գնացել, դզել եմ, իմ ու իմ մաշնի համար նորմալ ճամփա եմ սարքել:  Ու էդ մասին դաժե փոստ էլ եմ գրել ակումբում: Ու պատմել եմ նաև, թե ոնց,  ով անցնում էր կողքովս, ասում էր "բա քեզ պետք ա՞ " 
> Այ ըտենց "հանճարեղների"  համեմատ  իմ լապատկայավոր խելքն ուր-իրենցն ուր՞: 
> Հենց  էդ ենք խոսում էլի, որ խելքի "կուրսը" որպես արժեքի  տարբեր երկրներում տարբեր ա: Օրինակ մեր մոտ խելքից էժան,  մեկ էլ ուրիշի խելքն ա: 
> Ու տարբեր խելքերի համար ֆիքսված էսօրվա փոխանակման արժեքները քննարկելն էլ հենց էս թեմայի խնդիրն ա: Օրինակ մլիցու խելք՝- բիձու խելք հարաբերությունը հիմա  երևի միլիոնը մեկի յա: Նաղդ էտա, կարա դաժե էդ գինը տվողն էլ չգտնվի:
> Օրինակ նաղդ հիմիկվա կուրսով Գալուստի խելքը դոլարով կոնվերտիրուեմի ապրանք ա: Երևի մի միլիոն մարդ կուզենա իրանի գոնե կեսն ունենա: Մնացածն էլ կուզենան  գալուստի փեսունն ունենան:  
> Ես հասկանում  եմ, որ  մեր հարցերը մեր խելքից վերև, մինչև   լապատկա հասնողը  չեն: 
> Բա մեզ պալոժ ա՞   
> Բայց դե թփրտում ենք՝ մանրից, համառորեն և անբռնազբոսիկ:


Բիձ ջան, ախր խոսեցնում ես պարզապես... Ուրեմն մայրս՝ երկրորդ կարգի հաշմանդամ, առանց ինձ տեղյակ պահելու մեկ ու մեջ իջնում է ու շենքի շուրջ հավաքված զիբիլանոցը մարքում, չսպասելով որ տղեն լայաղ կանի հավաքարար բերելու, որ մաքրեն մեր շենքի խոզերի թափածը: Ես էլ ջղայնանում եմ, ինքս ինձ ուտում եմ, որ մեկ է էլի խոզանոց է մի ամիս անց, ես էլի չեմ հասցնում, մայրս էլ թուք ու մուր տալով էլի մաքրում է բնակիչների աղբը: Բայց հասկանում եմ, որ սա չի լուծումը, լուծումն այլ է: Լուծումը մտրակի ու բլիթի սկզբունքով պիտի լինի՝ խրախուսել նորմալ քաղաքացիներին ու խիստ պատժել կարգազանցներին: Բայց մինչև դրան հասնելը նախ պիտի իշխանություն ունեցող ուժը քաղաքականապես հասուն լինի... Մարդիկ առանց իշխանության հոտ են, պիտի անպայման հսկես, կառավարես, պատժես, խրախուսես... ու անհնար է, որ ժողովդրի մեծ մասը բարձր քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն «վդրուգ» սկսեն ունենալ, ոնց որ ոմանց ուտոպիստական մտքերից է բխում: Կհասկնա՞ս:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:55 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:48 ----------




> ապեր երբեք էլ ոչ ոք էլ չի առաջարկել դրանց ձեռից եղած-չեղածը խլել… առաջարկվել ա իրանց բերել հարկային և օրինական դաշտ, … Վիշ ջան էս քո առաջարկն այնթապցի եղիազարից ինչո՞վ ա տարբեր… 
> 
> ապեր 12 տարին հերիք չի՞ նոր գաղափարի համար… քո կարծիքով ինչքան ժամանակ ա պետք…


Մեֆ, արի չքրքրեմ օրինակներ բերելու համար թե ինչ է առաջարկվել ինչ չի առաջարկվել, երբ ու ինչքան դեմագոգիայի դոզայով: Այնթափցի եղիազարից ահագին տարբեր է, որովհետև օլիգարխներին չի առաջարկվում իշխանության մնալ: Հերիք է Մեֆ, բա ու՞ր ա նոր գաղափարը:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ ջան, ախր խոսեցնում ես պարզապես... Ուրեմն մայրս՝ երկրորդ կարգի հաշմանդամ, առանց ինձ տեղյակ պահելու մեկ ու մեջ իջնում է ու շենքի շուրջ հավաքված զիբիլանոցը մարքում, չսպասելով որ տղեն լայաղ կանի հավաքարար բերելու, որ մաքրեն մեր շենքի խոզերի թափածը: Ես էլ ջղայնանում եմ, ինքս ինձ ուտում եմ, որ մեկ է էլի խոզանոց է մի ամիս անց, ես էլի չեմ հասցնում, մայրս էլ թուք ու մուր տալով էլի մաքրում է բնակիչների աղբը: Բայց հասկանում եմ, որ սա չի լուծումը, լուծումն այլ է: Լուծումը մտրակի ու բլիթի սկզբունքով պիտի լինի՝ խրախուսել նորմալ քաղաքացիներին ու խիստ պատժել կարգազանցներին: Բայց մինչև դրան հասնելը նախ պիտի իշխանություն ունեցող ուժը քաղաքականապես հասուն լինի... Մարդիկ առանց իշխանության հոտ են, պիտի անպայման հսկես, կառավարես, պատժես, խրախուսես... ու անհնար է, որ ժողովդրի մեծ մասը բարձր քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն «վդրուգ» սկսեն ունենալ, ոնց որ ոմանց ուտոպիստական մտքերից է բխում: Կհասկնա՞ս:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:55 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:48 ----------
> 
> 
> Մեֆ, արի չքրքրեմ օրինակներ բերելու համար թե ինչ է առաջարկվել ինչ չի առաջարկվել, երբ ու ինչքան դեմագոգիայի դոզայով: Այնթափցի եղիազարից ահագին տարբեր է, որովհետև օլիգարխներին չի առաջարկվում իշխանության մնալ: Հերիք է Մեֆ, բա ու՞ր ա նոր գաղափարը:


Նաղդ կարող եմ ասել, որ մայրդ հանճարեղ կին է: Մի կողմից զիբիլ է մաքրում, մյուս կողմից կողքի խոզերին է քրֆում, հետն էլ իր առողջությունն է լավացնում, որն ամենակարևորն է: 
Բոլոր կատակ, հանաք, անլրջություն  մի կողմ, իմացիր Վիշ ջան, մեծ հասակում միայն ֆիզիկական աշխատանքն է առողջության գրավականը: Դու ինչքան կարաս կոնկրետ էդ գործում յան տուր, թող մայրդ ֆիզիկական գործ անի:  
Կարաս դաժե ձեր կողքերի խոզերին իրանց խոզությունը խրախուսելու, անմահացնելու նպատակով  մեկ մեկ  պիվա էլ պատիվ տաս: Էդ միակ դեպքն է, որ էդ բառադիները առանց հասկանալու դրական գործ են անում ուրիշի համար:
 Խմած պիվեքի շշերն էլ կարաք ավելի հեռու քցեք, էդ դաժե ավելի լավ՝  մայրդ ավելի շատ կքայլի: :Hands Up:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, արի չքրքրեմ օրինակներ բերելու համար թե ինչ է առաջարկվել ինչ չի առաջարկվել, երբ ու ինչքան դեմագոգիայի դոզայով: Այնթափցի եղիազարից ահագին տարբեր է, որովհետև օլիգարխներին չի առաջարկվում իշխանության մնալ: Հերիք է Մեֆ, բա ու՞ր ա նոր գաղափարը:


քրքրելու կարիք չկա բռատ, դու քո ձեռով գրել ես…




> "մեծամասնության շահերը բավարարող նորմալ քաղաքական ծրագիր ներկայացնի, որի մեջ մտնում են ուժայինները, հիմիկվա օլիգարխները, հենց Լֆիկ Սամոն, Դոդի Գագոն, Նեմեց Ռուբոն և այլնները, տո Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն էլ վրից։"


… բայց մի երկու էական տարբերություն ասա…

----------


## davidus

> Դավ ջան, դեռ քննարկում ենք, երկու հոգով դեռ մի բանի չենք եկել, դու արդեն ուզում ես՝ ես կուսակցություն բացեմ։ Բացի այդ քննարկման առարկան էլ է նպատակ, պարտադիր չի որ կուսակցություն բացողը հենց ես լինեմ, ես դեռ պահանջարկն եմ ձևավորում, ուղղություն տալիս... քաղաքական մարկետինգ այսպես ասած։ Դու պատկերացնում ե՞ս ֆորումից կուսակցություն դեռ քանի մղոն կա։ Տեսական մասը դեռ հում է, միանգամից գործնականին անցնելու համար։


Կարճ ասած էլի սպասում ես չգիտեմ ինչի, ճիշտ ա՞ Հիմա փաստորեն որ ես թեմայում էլ մի 50 էջ գրենք տեսական մասը կարող ա մի քիչ հասնի՞ Թե միանգամից ուզում ես մի հատ ծրագիր կազմես, նոր մարդկանց կողքդ հավաքես: Բա էդ մարդիկ չե՞ն ուզենա իրանց գաղափարներն էլ ներդնեն քո տեսական մասում, իհարկե կուզենան: Ու մի հատ էլ պիտի նո՞րից սկսվի տեսական մաս ձևավորելու գործընթացը: Չէ Վիշապ ջան, տենց չեն անում: Ավելի լավա մի հատ շրջանակ (каркас) սարքես, որի վրա կամաց-կամաց սկսես հասունացնել տեսականի հում մասը, ոչ թե մի հատ հասունացած տեսական մաս մարդկանց դայաղ անես, ասես` էսա, ուզում ես ուզի, չես ուզում` ուզի  :LOL: 

Հետո էլ խոսում ենք ժողովրդի մասնակցության մասին: Վիշապ ջա, ճիշտ ես ասում, մենակ ֆորումի մակարդակով պահանջի «պլանկա» հնարավոր չի բարձրացնել: Իսկ դու ասում ես հլը տեսնենք ստեղ ինչ ենք անում, հետո նոր մի բան անենք: Ասածդ լրիվ` էշ մի սատկի գարուն կգա վիճակն ա: Այ մարդ, գարունն էլ եկավ, անցավ էս էշս հլը դիմանում ա  :Angry2: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:36 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:31 ----------




> Հիմա դու կուսակցությունը ոնց էլ սարքես, մաքսիմում լինելու "ճ" կլասի մանկլավիկների խումբ, *որովհետև ավելի բարձր կլասի հումք չկա ասպարեզում*: 
> Մենք խոսում ենք հումքի որակը բարձրացնելու մասին:  դու խոսում ես նույն հումքից լավ ապրանք սարքելու մասին: 
> Վարիանտ չկա


Հիմա չկա, բայց որ հենց հիմիկվանից սկսվի, հաստատ կունենանք մի տաս տարուց…

----------

Tig (28.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կարճ ասած էլի սպասում ես չգիտեմ ինչի, ճիշտ ա՞ Հիմա փաստորեն որ ես թեմայում էլ մի 50 էջ գրենք տեսական մասը կարող ա մի քիչ հասնի՞ Թե միանգամից ուզում ես մի հատ ծրագիր կազմես, նոր մարդկանց կողքդ հավաքես: Բա էդ մարդիկ չե՞ն ուզենա իրանց գաղափարներն էլ ներդնեն քո տեսական մասում, իհարկե կուզենան: Ու մի հատ էլ պիտի նո՞րից սկսվի տեսական մաս ձևավորելու գործընթացը: Չէ Վիշապ ջան, տենց չեն անում: Ավելի լավա մի հատ շրջանակ (каркас) սարքես, որի վրա կամաց-կամաց սկսես հասունացնել տեսականի հում մասը, ոչ թե մի հատ հասունացած տեսական մաս մարդկանց դայաղ անես, ասես` էսա, ուզում ես ուզի, չես ուզում` ուզի 
> 
> Հետո էլ խոսում ենք ժողովրդի մասնակցության մասին: Վիշապ ջա, ճիշտ ես ասում, մենակ ֆորումի մակարդակով պահանջի «պլանկա» հնարավոր չի բարձրացնել: Իսկ դու ասում ես հլը տեսնենք ստեղ ինչ ենք անում, հետո նոր մի բան անենք: Ասածդ լրիվ` էշ մի սատկի գարուն կգա վիճակն ա: Այ մարդ, գարունն էլ եկավ, անցավ էս էշս հլը դիմանում ա 
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:36 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:31 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Հիմա չկա, բայց որ հենց հիմիկվանից սկսվի, հաստատ կունենանք մի տաս տարուց…


Դավիդուս, գաղափարների քննարկումից պետք չի ակնկալել թե գաղափար առաջարկողը պիտի ինքը դա իրագործի։ Հակառակ պարագայում ցանկացած միտք արտահայտողի կարելի է լռեցնել, թե՝ եթե ինքդ չես անելու, ձենդ կտրի։ Քննարկման նպատակը նախ և առաջ գաղափարներով ու ինֆորմացիայով կիսվելն է, եթե դու միանգամից արդյունք էլ ես ակնկալում, ապա ֆորումը ըստ երևույթին խառնում ես կուսակցական համագումարի հետ։ Իհարկե ինֆորմացիայով կիսվելը աննպատակ չի, դրանից որոշակի ուղղորդվածություն է առաջանում, որից էլ գործնական մասը կարող է ծնվել, ու պարտադիր չի ինձ մոտ, կամ քեզ մոտ։ Ես ինքս քաղաքականության մեջ մտնել չեմ պատրաստվում, բայց դա ինձ չի խանգարում որպես քաղաքացի կարծիք հայտնել։ Դա չեմ համարում ջուր ծեծոցի, կամ «մենակ խոսող եք, անող չեք» տարբերակով հավայի խոսակցություններ, կարծիքների փոխանակումը ընդհանուր ֆոն ու պահանջարկ է ստեղծում, որը և առաջարկների դաշտ է բացում։ Առաջարկը կանեն համապատասխան հատկանիշներ ունեցող մարդիկ, որոնք քաղաքականությամբ ու կառավարմամբ զբաղվելու ցանկություններ ունեն։ Իսկ քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվելը ամեն մարդու բան չի։ Մարդիկ կան, որ ինձնից ու քեզնից խելոք են ու վաղուց թաթախված են, բայց դեռ վարանում են կոնկրետ գործողություններ անել։ Ընդհանուր պահանջարկի ֆոնը կնպաստի դրան, որ այդ մարդիկ ավելի վճռական դառնան։ Հաշվի առ նաև ռեսուրսների գործոնը՝ այն է պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ, փորձ, ֆինանսներ, տեղեկատվական լծակներ և այլն։ «Ճառ ասեմ, թե զանգ կախեմ» որակումը այս պարագայում բավականին մակերեսային է հնչում։ Բիձեն պատկերացնում է գյուղացիների կողմից ինքնակազմակերպված ճանապարհի դզումը, ես չեմ պատկերացնում դա որպես խնդրի լուծում։ Որպես շրջանցային ժամանակավոր լուծում, ապա մարդիկ դա արդեն իրականացրել են։ 
Հետո համակարգային խնդիրները խառնվում են լոկալ խնդիրների հետ ու պատկերը լղոզվում է, անունն էլ դրվում է «ազգովի խելքի գալ» ճոռոմաբանություն, ձեզ թվում է կարծիքից ու գաղափարից դեպի իրագործում էլ մի քայլ է, ու ծովն էլ մեր բոլորի ծնկից է։ Լավ կլինի մի քիչ իրատես լինենք, որ կարողանանք քննարկման տրամաբանությունը հասկանալ։

----------


## davidus

> Դավիդուս, գաղափարների քննարկումից պետք չի ակնկալել թե գաղափար առաջարկողը պիտի ինքը դա իրագործի։ Հակառակ պարագայում ցանկացած միտք արտահայտողի կարելի է լռեցնել, թե՝ եթե ինքդ չես անելու, ձենդ կտրի։ Քննարկման նպատակը նախ և առաջ գաղափարներով ու ինֆորմացիայով կիսվելն է, եթե դու միանգամից արդյունք էլ ես ակնկալում, ապա ֆորումը ըստ երևույթին խառնում ես կուսակցական համագումարի հետ։ Իհարկե ինֆորմացիայով կիսվելը աննպատակ չի, դրանից որոշակի ուղղորդվածություն է առաջանում, որից էլ գործնական մասը կարող է ծնվել, ու պարտադիր չի ինձ մոտ, կամ քեզ մոտ։ Ես ինքս քաղաքականության մեջ մտնել չեմ պատրաստվում, բայց դա ինձ չի խանգարում որպես քաղաքացի կարծիք հայտնել։ Դա չեմ համարում ջուր ծեծոցի, կամ «մենակ խոսող եք, անող չեք» տարբերակով հավայի խոսակցություններ, կարծիքների փոխանակումը ընդհանուր ֆոն ու պահանջարկ է ստեղծում, որը և առաջարկների դաշտ է բացում։ Առաջարկը կանեն համապատասխան հատկանիշներ ունեցող մարդիկ, որոնք քաղաքականությամբ ու կառավարմամբ զբաղվելու ցանկություններ ունեն։ Իսկ քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվելը ամեն մարդու բան չի։ Մարդիկ կան, որ ինձնից ու քեզնից խելոք են ու վաղուց թաթախված են, բայց դեռ վարանում են կոնկրետ գործողություններ անել։ Ընդհանուր պահանջարկի ֆոնը կնպաստի դրան, որ այդ մարդիկ ավելի վճռական դառնան։ Հաշվի առ նաև ռեսուրսների գործոնը՝ այն է պրոֆեսիոնալիզմ, փորձ, ֆինանսներ, տեղեկատվական լծակներ և այլն։ «Ճառ ասեմ, թե զանգ կախեմ» որակումը այս պարագայում բավականին մակերեսային է հնչում։ Բիձեն պատկերացնում է գյուղացիների կողմից ինքնակազմակերպված ճանապարհի դզումը, ես չեմ պատկերացնում դա որպես խնդրի լուծում։ Որպես շրջանցային ժամանակավոր լուծում, ապա մարդիկ դա արդեն իրականացրել են։ 
> Հետո համակարգային խնդիրները խառնվում են լոկալ խնդիրների հետ ու պատկերը լղոզվում է, անունն էլ դրվում է «ազգովի խելքի գալ» ճոռոմաբանություն, ձեզ թվում է կարծիքից ու գաղափարից դեպի իրագործում էլ մի քայլ է, ու ծովն էլ մեր բոլորի ծնկից է։ Լավ կլինի մի քիչ իրատես լինենք, որ կարողանանք քննարկման տրամաբանությունը հասկանալ։


Գաղափարը փուչ ա, եթե իրականացնող չկա, դառնում ա ընդամենը բարի ցանկություն:

Տես, դու էլի խոսում ես հասարակության կողմից պահանջի փոփոխման մասին, առաջարկների դաշտի մասին, բայց տենց էլ չես պատասխանում էն հարցին, թե ոնց ես պատկերացնում դրա իրականացումը: Ֆորումում քննարկելո՞վ... եթե ստեղ քննարկելով դու ուզում ես պահանջի շեմը բարձրացնես, ապա պիտի ասեմ, որ երևի դու ես խառնում ֆորումը ու հասարակությունը: Ֆորումը հասարակություն չի, ու էս թեմայում գրողները մատերի վրա հաշված տասը հոգի էլ երևի չկան... Մենք էս տաս հոգու համար ենք նոր պահանջի շեմ ձևավորու՞մ: Մարդկանց գրառումները կարդալով պարզ երևում ա, որ էս մարդկանց համար պահանջի շեմ ձևավորել պետք չի, նրանք արդեն ունեն էդ շեմը, որը շատ ավելի բարձր ա, քան կարողա պատկերացնենք:

----------

Tig (28.09.2010), Բիձա (28.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Գաղափարը փուչ ա, եթե իրականացնող չկա, դառնում ա ընդամենը բարի ցանկություն:


Համաձայն եմ։




> Տես, դու էլի խոսում ես հասարակության կողմից պահանջի փոփոխման մասին, առաջարկների դաշտի մասին, բայց տենց էլ չես պատասխանում էն հարցին, թե ոնց ես պատկերացնում դրա իրականացումը: Ֆորումում քննարկելո՞վ... եթե ստեղ քննարկելով դու ուզում ես պահանջի շեմը բարձրացնես, ապա պիտի ասեմ, որ երևի դու ես խառնում ֆորումը ու հասարակությունը: Ֆորումը հասարակություն չի, ու էս թեմայում գրողները մատերի վրա հաշված տասը հոգի էլ երևի չկան... Մենք էս տաս հոգու համար ենք նոր պահանջի շեմ ձևավորու՞մ: Մարդկանց գրառումները կարդալով պարզ երևում ա, որ էս մարդկանց համար պահանջի շեմ ձևավորել պետք չի, նրանք արդեն ունեն էդ շեմը, որը շատ ավելի բարձր ա, քան կարողա պատկերացնենք:


Ֆորումում մենք ընդհամենը կիսվում ենք մտքերով, միտք է նաև այն, որ եթե գաղափարը իրականացնող չկա, ապա դա մնում է բարի ցանկություն։ Կիսում եմ այդ միտքը։ Էստեղ բոլորս էլ բարի ցանկություններ ունենք առաջին հերթին։ Ֆորումում բացի գրողներից կան նաև կարդացողներ։ Ես եթե իմ բարի ցանկությունները ուզենայի ինքս իրականացնել, ապա հենց այդպես էլ կներկայացնեի իմ կարծիքը որ ուզում եմ կուսակցություն բացել, ոչ թե ակնարկներով։ Այստեղ ոչ ես եմ քաղաքական գործիչ, ոչ դու։ Բայց դա չի խանգարում քննարկել հնարավորությունները դրանց իրականին մետ ու հեռու լինելը ու գործողների քայլերը։ Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ ֆորումում բան ասողից պահանջվում է բան անել :Jpit:  Լավ, ինձ մնում է կամ կուսակցություն բացել, կամ ձենս կտրել :LOL:  Հեսա մտածեմ, կանոնադրություն, անուն, գերբ, լոզունք, գրասենյակ, իրավաբանական հասցե, շշշշշաս...  Ինձ ո՞վ մի քիչ կֆինանսավորի... շատ չէ, մի երկու հարյուր հազար... կանաչով... :Xeloq:  Դավիդուս, դու լրջով հավատում ես, որ ես կկարողանամ… ոգեշնչում ե՞ս, թե՞ ձեռ ես առնում :Jpit:

----------


## davidus

> Ֆորումում մենք ընդհամենը կիսվում ենք մտքերով, միտք է նաև այն, որ եթե գաղափարը իրականացնող չկա, ապա դա մնում է բարի ցանկություն։ Կիսում եմ այդ միտքը։ Էստեղ բոլորս էլ բարի ցանկություններ ունենք առաջին հերթին։ Ֆորումում բացի գրողներից կան նաև կարդացողներ։ Ես եթե իմ բարի ցանկությունները ուզենայի ինքս իրականացնել, ապա հենց այդպես էլ կներկայացնեի իմ կարծիքը որ ուզում եմ կուսակցություն բացել, ոչ թե ակնարկներով։ Այստեղ ոչ ես եմ քաղաքական գործիչ, ոչ դու։ Բայց դա չի խանգարում քննարկել հնարավորությունները դրանց իրականին մետ ու հեռու լինելը ու գործողների քայլերը։ Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ* ֆորումում բան ասողից պահանջվում է բան անել* Լավ, ինձ մնում է կամ կուսակցություն բացել, կամ ձենս կտրել Հեսա մտածեմ, *կանոնադրություն, անուն, գերբ, լոզունք, գրասենյակ, իրավաբանական հասցե*, շշշշշաս...  Ինձ ո՞վ մի քիչ կֆինանսավորի... շատ չէ, մի երկու հարյուր հազար... կանաչով... Դավիդուս, դու լրջով հավատում ես, որ ես կկարողանամ… ոգեշնչում ե՞ս, թե՞ ձեռ ես առնում


Ինչ ակնկալում էի կարդալ, կարդացի… ես քեզ չեմ ասում արի կառուցենք ՀՀ միակ ընդիմադիր կուսակցությունը, չէ ապեր, համ իշխանությունը կնավսի, համ ՀԱԿ-ը, վերջինի նավսը առաջինից բեթար ա: Միտքս էն ա, որ կարելի ա սկսել էն ամենափոքրից, թեկուզ ՀԿ մակարդակից, բայց սկսել... Չնայած էսօր Հայաստանում ուզում են ՀԿ-ների գլխին օյին խաղան (խոսքը արդարադատության նախարարությունում վերահսկող վարչության ստեղծման մասին է), բայց էդ էլ չի խանգարի... Մի երկու տարի որ նորմալ էդ ուղղությամբ աշխատվի` փիառ կունենաս էլ դու սուս, դրանից կարևոր բա՞ն: Կամ ինչի էս սպասում որ մեկը քեզ բերի մի 200 հազար փող տա, ասի` Վիշապ ջան, կարողա պատահաբար ուզենաս քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվես, էս փողն էլ քեզ, սկսի, տեսնենք ինչ ա դուրս գալիս: Եթե ես իմանամ նման բան հնարավոր ա, մի տարի օպերայի հրապարակում կնստեմ, բախտին կսպասեմ...  :LOL: 

Չէ, ապեր, ասածիս մեջ իսկականից լուրջ եմ, պիտի մի բանից սկսենք,ու հենց մենք, ուրիշը չէ, որովհետև ուրիշի վրա հույս դնել չի կարելի: Ոչ էլ մեկը հիմա կա իրա փայլուն հոգեցունց ծրագրով, որ գնաս դրան աջակցես... էսօրվա մեր քաղաքական դաշտը գոմ ա, իսկ գոմում վարդ-մանուշակ չի աճում, որ հույսներս դնենք, ինչա` մի օր մի բան կլնի էլի:
Սկսել կարելի ա էն ամենափոքրից, փառք Աստծո, էդ ձևերը գիտենք:

----------

My World My Space (28.09.2010), Tig (28.09.2010), Վիշապ (28.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... Մի երկու տարի որ նորմալ էդ ուղղությամբ աշխատվի` փիառ կունենաս էլ դու սուս, դրանից կարևոր բա՞ն: ...


Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է, դրա համար էդ գործով պետք է զբաղվեն համապատասխան հատկանիշներ ունեցեղ մարդիկ, ոնոց համար առաջնային են փառքը, հեղինակությունը, իշխանությունը, մեծ գործերը։ Անբարոյականություն չկա դրա մեջ։ Ես չունեմ այդ հատկանիշները, հետևաբար այդ ուղղությամբ չեմ մտածում։ Առիթներ էլի են եղել, էլի չեմ մտածել։ Տարիքս էլ էն չի արդեն ստեղծածս մի կողմ թողնել ու զրոյից սկսել։ Բայց դու, քեզ նման էլի էնտուզիաստ ձգտող և որոնող երիտասարդներ չեմ կասկածում, որ կստեղծեն ու առաջ կգնան։ Հիմա տեսա՞ր քննարկումների իմաստը ինչումն է կայանում։ :Wink:

----------


## Բիձա

> Չէ, ապեր, ասածիս մեջ իսկականից լուրջ եմ, պիտի մի բանից սկսենք,ու հենց մենք, ուրիշը չէ, որովհետև ուրիշի վրա հույս դնել չի կարելի: Ոչ էլ մեկը հիմա կա իրա փայլուն հոգեցունց ծրագրով, որ գնաս դրան աջակցես... *էսօրվա մեր քաղաքական դաշտը գոմ ա,* իսկ գոմում վարդ-մանուշակ չի աճում, որ հույսներս դնենք, ինչա` մի օր մի բան կլնի էլի:
> Սկսել կարելի ա էն ամենափոքրից, փառք Աստծո, էդ ձևերը գիտենք:


Դավիթ ջան, դեռ որ տեսականի մեջ ենք լռված: Մինչև չպարզենք մեր պռոբլեմների արմատը, քոքը, առաջ գնալ չի կարելի, որովհետև իսկույն կհայտնվենք հին կառուսելում՝ ներկա քո ասած գոմում: 
Գոմի՝ այսինքն հայկական ուրույն քաղաքական դաշտի  հարցը ամենակարևոր հարցն է: 
-Շատերն ասում են հայաստանում քաղաքական դաշտ վվաբշե չկա: /ես դրանցից մեկն  եմ/: 
Լեվոնն ասեց դաշտ կա, դաշտը ես եմ,  իշխանությունն է ախոռը, օգնեք -մաքրեմ: 
Դու կարծում ես, որ սաղ քաղաքական դաշտն է գոմ:
Վիշապն ասում է, ոչինչ այնպես, մանրից առաջ ենք գնում, շատ դարդ անելու բան չկա: Ինչ որ մի անհայտ կուսակցության պակաս կա, բայց ինքը փող ու հավես չունի էդ գործը կպցնելու:
ՀԱԿ-ականներն ասում են՝ ոչ մի նոր բան էլ պետք չի, հեսա ամեն ինչ սարքած ա, արեք լցվեք էս սարքածի մեջ, ախոռը կործանենք: 
Տրիբունն էլ ասում է սաղ տեղից ա: 
Ոնց տեսնում ենք, լիքը տարբեր կարծիքներ կան: 
Սկզբունքորեն Տրիբունն ա ճիշտը: 
Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, զուտ մարդկայնորեն, տխուր ա դրա հետ համակերպվելը: Դրա համար ամեն մեկս ընկած քարի ու սալի արանքում փորձում ենք լուծում գտնել ու մյուսներին առաջարկել:
Առհասարակ բնական օրենքներն էնպես են սարքած, որ իրենք իրենցով, իրենց ներքին տրամաբնության ու պոտենցիալների  հաշվին իրագործվում են: Ոչ մեկը չի ասում թե այ քար վերևում առանց պադդերժկի օդի մեջ կախված ես, վեր ընկի տեղդ: Քարը ինքը դա «գիտի»: Առանց աստծո միջամտության, առանց մտածելու , առանց ուրիշի հուշելու էլ, ցանկացած «էշ» քար ընկնում է ներքև ու ճամփին դաժե հանճարեղ գլուխ էլ կարա ցխի, եթե էդ հանճարեղը քարերի վերևից ընկնելու օրենքները չգիտի: 
Բնությունը ինքանկառավարվող, ինքնաշարժվող է: Մարդկությունն էլ բնության մի մասնիկն է: Մարդկությունն էլ շարժվում է իր ներքին սկզբունքներին համապատասխան ու էդ պրոցեսը վռոդե փիլիսոփաներն են ուսումնասիրել ու մարդկային վարքի շատ-շատ առանձնահատկություններ են պարզել: Օրինակ հասկացել են, որ բոլոր անհատ մարդկանց հատուկ են նույն ֆիզիոլոգիական վարքը, մոտավորապես նույն հիվանդությունները: Բայց  հասարակական վարքը, մտածելակերպը, մղումներն ու մտածելակերպը արդեն նույնը չեն ու տարբեր են կախված համայնքից, կոնկրետ այն հասարակական միջավայրից, ուր մեծացել ու կրթվել է այդ անհատը: 
Դրա անունը դրել են հասարակական մենթալիտետ: 
Հայերը էդ բառին շատ խանդոտ են վերաբերում: Մտածում են, հանկարծ մեկը չասի, թե իրենց մենթալիտետը վատն է, կամ ասիական է, կամ հայկական  է, կամ գեղական է, կամ զերոյական է, կամ ախոռային է:
Հիմա մենք մեզանից մանդրաժ, ոչ բժշկի ենք գնում, ոչ ուրիշների փորձը հասկանում, ոչ մեր սեփական կեղտոտ փորձից խելք հավաքում: Սպլաշնոյ  բալամուտ ա, առանց ճշտի կամ սխալի ընկալման ու ֆիքսման, առանց հեռանկարի պարզաբանման:
Ես ոչ բժիշկ եմ, ոչ էլ հոգեբան: Ուղղակի կյանքի փորձ ունեմ: Ահագին բան եմ տեսել թե էդտեղ, թե դրսում, մտքովս մարսել, ու փորձում եմ դրա եզրակացությունները սեղմ կերպով ներկայացնելով օգտակար լինել հայկական ախոռի մաքրմանը: 
Տեսակետներս էլ հանգել են նրան, որ պռոբլեմը հայ անհատի մեջ է: Ու դեֆեկտն էլ գալիս է հայ- հասարակական քռչությունից, հանդուրժողականությունից, մտավոր սահմանափակվածությունից: Քանի որ իմ հասկացածով պռոբլեմը դա է, դա եմ մտածում «բուժել»: Այսինքն առաջարկում եմ, որ հնարավորինս շատ մարդ այս տեսակետը հասկանա, ընդունի, կիսի ու միասին այնպիսի գործողություններ մտածենք ու կյանքի կոչենք, որ չերեզ գործ, չերեզ միացյալ շահ, մանրից փոխվեն մեր  հիմնարար դրվածքները: 
Այսինքն ինչ որ առումով, մի նոր հայ սարքենք, որը քարի պես «կգործի» համաձայն օրենքի, այլ ոչ թե կմտածի, բա որ ընկնեմ, մի տեղս ցավա՞: 
Այլ հասրակությունների բազմաթիվ օրինակներ եմ բերել, եքա փոստեր կախել: Դեռ որ հետաքրքրություն չկա: Ինքդ գիտես ու նշել ես քանիսով ենք իրար «միս կռծում»:
Դա էլ է խորքային: Մեջտեղ չգալը, կողքից մուղամով սպասելն էլ է էություն: Էդ ուղղությամբ դեռ որ լուրջ մոտեցում չեմ գտել: 
Տրիբունն ասում է հեսա որ ազգովի մեծ  ք-քի մեջ ընկնենք, երևի խելքներս գլուխներս հավաքենք: Ես դրան էլ չեմ հավատում: Գենոցիդից էլ մեծ աղետ, բա ինչի խելք չենք հավաքել, 100 տարի նույն կտի վրա ենք:  
Վիճակը պալաժենի յա

----------

davidus (28.09.2010), Tig (28.09.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Բայց դու, քեզ նման էլի էնտուզիաստ ձգտող և որոնող երիտասարդներ չեմ կասկածում, որ կստեղծեն ու առաջ կգնան։ Հիմա տեսա՞ր քննարկումների իմաստը ինչումն է կայանում։


փաստորեն ոնց-քցում բռնում ենք, մեկը հույսներս «ՀՈՒՅՍ»-ն ա.... էհ...  :LOL:

----------


## davidus

> Դավիթ ջան, դեռ որ տեսականի մեջ ենք լռված: Մինչև չպարզենք մեր պռոբլեմների արմատը, քոքը, առաջ գնալ չի կարելի, որովհետև իսկույն կհայտնվենք հին կառուսելում՝ ներկա քո ասած գոմում:
> .................................. 
> Վիճակը պալաժենի յա


Բիձա ջան, եթե ուզում ես իմանաս, մեր պրոբլեմների ամենամեծ քոքը հենց մեր քոքն ա… Սա կտրենք, բոլոր պրոբլեմներն էլ կհարթվեն: 
Մեր ամենամեծ պրոբլեմներից մեկը «դեպուտատության» սինդրոմն ա, երբ առավոտյան արթնանում ա կակ մինիմում մի միլիոն նապոլեոն ու մակեդոնացի, բայց պառկում ա քնելու մի միլիոն «արա դե երկիրը երկիր չի» ասող:
Բայց դե հիմա մեզ էլ սենց բախտ ա բաժին ընկել, պիտի մի բան անենք տակից դուրս գանք:

Դու ասում ես, որ մտածելակերպը տարբեր է: Միանշանակ ու անվերապահ համաձայն եմ, բայց ես երևի կլինեի ամենաերջանիկ մարդը, եթե իմանայի ,որ էդ մարդիկ մինչև վերջ իրանց մտածելակերպին հավատարիմ կմնան, իրանց «էշը» մինչև վերջ առաջ կքշեն: Սա գոնե կխոսեր մարդկանց սկզբույքայնության մասին, բայց դե արի ու տես որ սկզբունքայնությունը քոքից պակասում ա, հա, հենց քո ասած քոքից: Դրա համար եմ կարծում, որ պետք չի հաշվի նստել ամեն մեկի հետ, ու նրա առավոտ կանուխ տոտալիտար ցանկությունները ընդգրկել քո պլանների մեջ, ընդհակառակը, դու պիտի մի էնպիսի բան մտածես, որ էդ մարդկանց թույլ տեղերին կպնի, ու իրանք, մի կողմ դնելով իրանց նապոլեոնական նկրտումները, քեզ աջակցեն... Էս տեսակետից շատ փայլուն փորձ ունենք, ՀԱԿ-ի փորձը: ՏԵսար, թե ընդամենը ՄԵԿ դրույթի շուրջ կարողացավ էդքան մարդ հավաքել, ՏԱՐԲԵՐ ՄՏԱԾԵԼԱԿԵՐՊԻ ու ՄԵՆՏԱԼԻՏԵՏԻ: Բիձա ջան, ինչքան էլ մենք հայ լինենք, բայց մեկա hօmօ-sapiens ենք մնում, շատ ճիշտ ես, ու մեզ էլ խորթ չեմ մարդկային ցանկություններն ու երազանքները: Այ սրանք պետք ա առաջինը հաշվի առնենք: Թե չէ, որ ընկնեք միակ ճշտի ու հիմնական սխալի հետևից, հաստատ մոտակա 200 տարում տեղաշարժ չենք լինի, եթե էդքան գոյատևենք, իհարկե:

Բիձա ջան, հարգում եմ էն մարդկանց կարձիքը, որոնք որոշակի եզրահանգումներ անելուց հիմնվում են իրենց տեսածի ու որոշակի (բառիս ամենաիսկական իմաստով) ինֆորմացիայի վրա, այլ ոչ թե *տեղեկացվում* են հռչակագրերից, լեկցիաներից ու ճառերից: Սենց բաներից մարդու սիրտ ա խառնում:
Եթե ասում ես որ խնդիր ունենք  «քռչությունից, հանդուրժողականությունից, մտավոր սահմանափակվածությունից» բուժվելու, ուրեմն տենց էլ կա, չեմ վիճում, որովհետև ինքս էլ դրա հետ համաձայն եմ: Բայց մարդկանց մոտ, ի տարբերություն բնության, ինքնամաքրման մեխանիզմը կան չի գործում, կամ շատ դանդաղ է գործում: Մենք էդքան սպասելու ժամանակ չունենք: Ոչ մեկ բացի մեզնից մեր երկիրը չի մաքրելու, բա էլ ում ենք սպասում: Որ իմանամ թուղթ ու գիր անելով էս երկրի վրից Տրիբունի ասած նավսը կհելնի, վաղվանից էդ ջադուներին ման կգամ, բայց դե էդ հեքիաթ ա:
Էսօր մարդ արդեն վախենում ա հաշվի, թե իրա նոր ծնված երեխու վզին ինչքան պետական պարտք ա դրած: էդ պարտքը խո մենք չենք փակելու, մեր երեխեքի մեջքին ա դրած... Ու ինչ անենք, սպասենք ու օր ծերության նայենք, թե ոնց են մեր երեխեքը ճկռու՞մ: Չէ, ես սրան համաձայն չեմ:

----------

Tig (29.09.2010), Բիձա (28.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, եթե ուզում ես իմանաս, մեր պրոբլեմների ամենամեծ քոքը հենց մեր քոքն ա… Սա կտրենք, բոլոր պրոբլեմներն էլ կհարթվեն: 
> Մեր ամենամեծ պրոբլեմներից մեկը «դեպուտատության» սինդրոմն ա, երբ առավոտյան արթնանում ա կակ մինիմում մի միլիոն նապոլեոն ու մակեդոնացի, բայց պառկում ա քնելու մի միլիոն «արա դե երկիրը երկիր չի» ասող:
> Բայց դե հիմա մեզ էլ սենց բախտ ա բաժին ընկել, պիտի մի բան անենք տակից դուրս գանք:
> Դու ասում ես, որ մտածելակերպը տարբեր է: Միանշանակ ու անվերապահ համաձայն եմ, բայց ես երևի կլինեի ամենաերջանիկ մարդը, եթե իմանայի ,որ էդ մարդիկ մինչև վերջ իրանց մտածելակերպին հավատարիմ կմնան, իրանց «էշը» մինչև վերջ առաջ կքշեն: Սա գոնե կխոսեր մարդկանց սկզբույքայնության մասին, բայց դե արի ու տես որ սկզբունքայնությունը քոքից պակասում ա, հա, հենց քո ասած քոքից: Դրա համար եմ կարծում, որ պետք չի հաշվի նստել ամեն մեկի հետ, ու նրա առավոտ կանուխ տոտալիտար ցանկությունները ընդգրկել քո պլանների մեջ, ընդհակառակը, դու պիտի մի էնպիսի բան մտածես, որ էդ մարդկանց թույլ տեղերին կպնի, ու իրանք, մի կողմ դնելով իրանց նապոլեոնական նկրտումները, քեզ աջակցեն... Էս տեսակետից շատ փայլուն փորձ ունենք, ՀԱԿ-ի փորձը: ՏԵսար, թե ընդամենը ՄԵԿ դրույթի շուրջ կարողացավ էդքան մարդ հավաքել, ՏԱՐԲԵՐ ՄՏԱԾԵԼԱԿԵՐՊԻ ու ՄԵՆՏԱԼԻՏԵՏԻ: Բիձա ջան, ինչքան էլ մենք հայ լինենք, բայց մեկա hօmօ-sapiens ենք մնում, շատ ճիշտ ես, ու մեզ էլ խորթ չեմ մարդկային ցանկություններն ու երազանքները: Այ սրանք պետք ա առաջինը հաշվի առնենք: Թե չէ, որ ընկնեք միակ ճշտի ու հիմնական սխալի հետևից, հաստատ մոտակա 200 տարում տեղաշարժ չենք լինի, եթե էդքան գոյատևենք, իհարկե:
> Բիձա ջան, հարգում եմ էն մարդկանց կարձիքը, որոնք որոշակի եզրահանգումներ անելուց հիմնվում են իրենց տեսածի ու որոշակի (բառիս ամենաիսկական իմաստով) ինֆորմացիայի վրա, այլ ոչ թե *տեղեկացվում* են հռչակագրերից, լեկցիաներից ու ճառերից: Սենց բաներից մարդու սիրտ ա խառնում:
> Եթե ասում ես որ խնդիր ունենք  «քռչությունից, հանդուրժողականությունից, մտավոր սահմանափակվածությունից» բուժվելու, ուրեմն տենց էլ կա, չեմ վիճում, որովհետև ինքս էլ դրա հետ համաձայն եմ: Բայց մարդկանց մոտ, ի տարբերություն բնության, ինքնամաքրման մեխանիզմը կան չի գործում, կամ շատ դանդաղ է գործում: Մենք էդքան սպասելու ժամանակ չունենք: Ոչ մեկ բացի մեզնից մեր երկիրը չի մաքրելու, բա էլ ում ենք սպասում: Որ իմանամ թուղթ ու գիր անելով էս երկրի վրից Տրիբունի ասած նավսը կհելնի, վաղվանից էդ ջադուներին ման կգամ, բայց դե էդ հեքիաթ ա:
> Էսօր մարդ արդեն վախենում ա հաշվի, թե իրա նոր ծնված երեխու վզին ինչքան պետական պարտք ա դրած: էդ պարտքը խո մենք չենք փակելու, մեր երեխեքի մեջքին ա դրած... Ու ինչ անենք, սպասենք ու օր ծերության նայենք, թե ոնց են մեր երեխեքը ճկռու՞մ: Չէ, ես սրան համաձայն չեմ:


Դավիթ ջան, ժամանակի կորուստը այն կլինի, որ նորից, առանց հին փորձը, մարդկության փորձը, առողջ տրամաբանությունը հաշվի առնելու հերթական ստից քայլերն արվեն: Դա նույնիսկ ժամանակի կորուստ էլ չի լինի, այլ  ավելի այլասերվելու, ավելի դեբիլանալու քայլ կլինի: 
95 թվին, երբ սպարապետը խոդի էր տալիս հիմիկվա ընտրական կեղծիքների մեխանիզմը, սկզբից շատ դժվար էր գործը առաջ գնում: Էդքան այլասերված էն վախտ չկար: Մարդիկ հիմնականում նորմալ էին: Ամեն քայլափոխի ծեծ ու ջարդով, մարդկանց շատ մեծ դիմադրությունը կոտրելով, լկտիությամբ, ճիճվությամբ, Խաչիկ Բեզիրջյանի փալասությամբ,  ջայհանգիրյանի պիստալետով, Գագիկ Հարությունյանի ԲՏ-ությամբ, մի կերպ , գործը գլուխ բերին: Էդ տարի ահագին մարդ փչացավ, անցավ իրենց կողմ: 96 -ին նույնն արին: Դժվար էր գնում, բայց թնդանոթ, զորք, ջրցան, շամպանսկի, լեվոնի քռչություն- էլի գործը "կպցրին": Նորից մարդկանց մի մեծ պորցիա փչացավ: 
Ըսենց է, եթե արդյունքը պարտությունն է,  ամեն մի նոր քայլով դրությունն ավելի է խորանում, քանի որ մարդկանց մի նոր պարցիա էլ հիասթափվում, փչանում, լքում է երկիրը: 
Էնպես որ մինչև հաջորդ որևէ քայլ անելը նախ պետք է վստահ լինել, որ բավարար խորը մշակված է անելիքը: Միտինգ, հռե կոպալե քայլ չկա: 
Մանր, ծանր հիվանդի ոտքի կանգնելու քայլեր պետք է արվեն ու շատ հեռվից, որ իշխանությունների դիմադրությունը մինիմալ լինի: Եթե սկզբից բիթի ընկան, էդ շակալները բնում կխեղդեն անելիքը: 
Իսկ եթե գոնե սկզբնական մի քանի լուրջ քայլերը արված լինեն, արդեն  մի քիչ այլ կերպ մտածող ու գործող մարդ լինի արանքում,  դրանք արդեն խանգարել չեն կարող, ձնագնդի պես աճելու է պրոցեսը: Բոլորն են իրենց շահը պաշտպանելու, նորմալանալու ու միջավայրն է փոխվելու:

----------

davidus (28.09.2010), Tig (29.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տեսակետներս էլ հանգել են նրան, որ պռոբլեմը հայ անհատի մեջ է: Ու դեֆեկտն էլ գալիս է հայ- հասարակական քռչությունից, հանդուրժողականությունից, մտավոր սահմանափակվածությունից: Քանի որ իմ հասկացածով պռոբլեմը դա է, դա եմ մտածում «բուժել»: Այսինքն առաջարկում եմ, որ հնարավորինս շատ մարդ այս տեսակետը հասկանա, ընդունի, կիսի ու միասին այնպիսի գործողություններ մտածենք ու կյանքի կոչենք, որ չերեզ գործ, չերեզ միացյալ շահ, մանրից փոխվեն մեր հիմնարար դրվածքները:


Էլի կպան հայ անհատին։ Ախպեր ի՞նչ եք ուզում էս չարչրկված ժողովրդից։ Էս ժողովուրդը միլիոնով գնում է ռուսների գործերն է անում, կոպեկները հավաքած գալիս է, էս ժողովուրդը իր քռչոտ ու հանդուրժողական հալով Ղարաբաղի պատերազմ հաղթեց, էս ժողովուրդը իր սահմանափակված հալով էս ողորմելի անռեսուրս հողակտորի վրա ոչ մի բանից նյութ է ստեղծում, որ սոված չմնա, էս ժողովդրի աշխատասիրությանը շատ ու շատ ժողովուրդներ կնախանձեն, էս ժողովրդի շռայլությունը ոչ մի ժողովուրդ չունի, այ ախպեր վազն եկեք ինքնախարազանումից։ Ժողովդրին ոչ թե պետք է մեղադրել քռչության մեջ, այլ ճիշտ հակառակը՝ պետք է էս ժողովդրի ինքնագնահատականը բարձրացնել։ Քռչության մեջ մեղադրելով ինքնասիրություն չես արթնացնի։ Ժողովուրդը ունի կառավարման ու ուղղորդվածության պրոբլեմներ, ուստի Դավիդուսը լավ էլ ճիշտ ճանապարհ է առաջարկում, նոր ուժեր են պետք, նոր մոտեցումներ, բայց ոչ հասարակությանը պախարակելու, այլ՝ կազմակերպելու, ինֆորմացնելու, խթանելու, դուխ տալու ճանապարհով։ Սիրե՛ք իրար։ :Tongue:

----------

davidus (28.09.2010), Tig (29.09.2010), Եկվոր (19.10.2010), Ձայնալար (29.09.2010), Տրիբուն (28.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Էլի կպան հայ անհատին։ Ախպեր ի՞նչ եք ուզում էս չարչրկված ժողովրդից։ Էս ժողովուրդը միլիոնով գնում է ռուսների գործերն է անում, կոպեկները հավաքած գալիս է, էս ժողովուրդը իր քռչոտ ու հանդուրժողական հալով Ղարաբաղի պատերազմ հաղթեց, էս ժողովուրդը իր սահմանափակված հալով էս ողորմելի անռեսուրս հողակտորի վրա ոչ մի բանից նյութ է ստեղծում, որ սոված չմնա, էս ժողովդրի աշխատասիրությանը շատ ու շատ ժողովուրդներ կնախանձեն, էս ժողովրդի շռայլությունը ոչ մի ժողովուրդ չունի, այ ախպեր վազն եկեք ինքնախարազանումից։ Ժողովդրին ոչ թե պետք է մեղադրել քռչության մեջ, այլ ճիշտ հակառակը՝ պետք է էս ժողովդրի ինքնագնահատականը բարձրացնել։ Քռչության մեջ մեղադրելով ինքնասիրություն չես արթնացնի։ Ժողովուրդը ունի կառավարման ու ուղղորդվածության պրոբլեմներ, ուստի Դավիդուսը լավ էլ ճիշտ ճանապարհ է առաջարկում, նոր ուժեր են պետք, նոր մոտեցումներ, բայց ոչ հասարակությանը պախարակելու, այլ՝ կազմակերպելու, ինֆորմացնելու, խթանելու, դուխ տալու ճանապարհով։ Սիրե՛ք իրար։


 Հասարակագիտական պարզ մոդելները չեն աշխատում, եկանք հասանք եկեղեցուն:
"Սիրեք իրարը" եկեղեցական պատգամ է: 
Որ ուզում ես իմանաս մեր էս վիճակի հիմքը հենց հայ եկեղեցին է: Հավես չունեի էս հարցին կպնելու, բայց ոնց տեսնում եմ, դա էլ  պետք է խոսացվի: /չնայած մի ահագին հայ եկեղեցու զինվորներ կանցնեն  քո "բանակը", բայց ինչ արած:՞
Վիշապ, ես եկեղեցաբանությունից հեռու եմ, բայց  գիտեմ, որ 5-րդ դարից  հայ եկեղեցին պոկվել է մյուսներից ու կոնսերվացված, զակատ եղած մնացել է: Ու պոկվելն էլ են չի եղել, թե ինքը իր  "նոր" ճամփով   է գնացել, այլ ինքը չի ընդունել մյուսների ընդունած նորը՝ մոդեռնը: Դոգմաները մնացել են նույնը՝ կյանքից կտրված, առանց նոր վիճակներին համահունչ մեկնաբանությունների: Ամեն ինչ միարժեք է, անքննարկելի ու վերջնական:  :Ok: 
Կա քո սիրած կուռ վերտիկալ կառավարման համակարգը /կաթողիկոս, եպիսկոպոս ու մնացած սանդղակներով ներքևինները /:   Կառվարման համակարգ է, որը 15 դար չի փոփոխվել ու մտադիր էլ չէ փոփոխվելու, ու չի էլ պատկերացնում թե որտեղ է ինքը գտնվում: 
Հայ եկեղեցին միայն հայերինն է, ու դրանով պայմանավորված եկեղեցին ու հայկական պետականությունը ձեռք ձեռքի տված են մեր հերն անիծել դարերի ընթացքում: 
Պետությունը վարի է գնացել դիմացինների դեմ պայքարում, բայց քանի որ եկեղեցին հակառակորդ չի ունեցել, շարունակաբար սրա-նրա տակ կզած մնալով, մեր սաղի պես, էլի եկել մեր օրեր է հասել: Նայում եմ     հիմիկվա հայ եկեղեցուն, իրա կառկառուն դեմքերին, մեռել թաղող ու էքնահող անող, ախթամար "ծխացնող/օծող" դեմքերին ու պամական շատ հին բաներ տեսանելի են դառնում:  :LOL: 
 Իմ այստեղ առաջարկված հասարակական վերափոխումը առաջին հերթին հենց հայ եկեղեցուն է դեմ, քանի որ այն նպատակ ունի փոխելու հայ իրականության խորքային սկզբունքները, որոնց տերն ու տիրականը հայ եկեղեցին է: 
Դու կողմ ես ներկա դրվածքին, ու հետևաբար  կողմ կլինես նաև դրվածքից բխող մնացած ատրիբուտիկային: /Դեռ որ դա եմ տեսել քո գրառումներում:/ 
Հետևաբար արի ճշտենք մեր սկզբնական ելակետային դիրքորոշումները:  :Ok: 
Դու գտնում ես, որ մեզանում ամեն ինչ դզվելու ճանապարհին է, ու որևէ լուրջ բան անել  պետք չէ:  Մաքսիմում կառավարման ինչ որ համակարգ է պետք խոդի տալ ու յան քաշվել: Փաստորեն դու   ակտիվորեն դեմ ես այս թեմայի ոգուն ու տառին:  Եվ քո գրառումներումէլ դու հենց դա ես առաջ տանում:  :Ok: 
Սա պետք է նախապես  հստակեցվի, որ հասկանանք որս ինչ է ասում և ում ասելիքը ինչ նպատակ է հետապնդում: Այլապես վեճը անվերջ ջուրծեծոցի կմնա ու լռված էլ կմնանք: 
Դրա համար ես հայտարարում եմ, որ ժողովուրդ, 
1-ես  փոփոխությունների կողմնակից եմ, Վիշապը չէ:
2- քանի որ թեման նոր բան մտածելու, առաջարկելու և  անելու մասին է, ապա Վիշապը այստեղ նոր ասելիք չունի: Մարդը բան չի ուզում որ փոխվի, առաջարկն էլ բան չանելն է: էդքանը շատ պարզ է, ու բոլորն են դա ընկալում ու հասկանում:
Այ էսքանին համաձայն ես Վիշապ ախպեր՞:

----------

Tig (29.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ....
> Սա պետք է նախապես  հստակեցվի, որ հասկանանք որս ինչ է ասում և ում ասելիքը ինչ նպատակ է հետապնդում: Այլապես վեճը անվերջ ջուրծեծոցի կմնա ու լռված էլ կմնանք: 
> Դրա համար ես հայտարարում եմ, որ ժողովուրդ, 
> 1-ես  փոփոխությունների կողմնակից եմ, Վիշապը չէ:
> 2- քանի որ թեման նոր բան մտածելու, առաջարկելու և  անելու մասին է, ապա Վիշապը այստեղ նոր ասելիք չունի: Մարդը բան չի ուզում որ փոխվի, առաջարկն էլ բան չանելն է: էդքանը շատ պարզ է, ու բոլորն են դա ընկալում ու հասկանում:
> Այ էսքանին համաձայն ես Վիշապ ախպեր՞:


Նյետ: Հեսա քիչ մնա ինձ սերժանտ էլ կհանես: :LOL:  Հստակեցնելուն համաձայն եմ: Հստակեցնող եմ ման գալիս: :Wink:  Դրա համար դու հստակ ասա, թե ինչ նոր բան ես մտածել, ինչ նոր բան ես առաջարկում ու ի՞նչ նոր բան ես ուզում, որ ազգովի բռնենք ու անենք: Գյուղի ճամփեն հարթեցնելը նոր բան չի, հենա մարդիկ ասում են, որ իրենք ինչքան կարողացել, ձեռքով հարթեցրել են: Ուրու՞շ... Ես նույնիսկ սահմանադրությունն եմ ուզում որ փոխվի, իսկ դու...  :Beee: 
Իմ ասածն այն է, որ քաղաքական ուժից ավելի լավ կազմակերպող ուժ չի կարող լինել: ՀՀ-ում լիքը հասարակական կազմակերպություններ կան գործող, որոնց կարելի է միավորել, եթե գրագետ ու պրակտիկ ծրագրեր լինեն, ոչ թե վերամբարձ բարբաջանքներ իշխանափոխության մասին: Ցանկը օրինակ այստեղ: Ուր է այդ ուժը, ինչու չի ծնվու՞մ... Կծնվի, իմ քո, մյուսների բուռն ցանկության շնորհիվ: Դրա համար արի մտածենք ցանկությունների մասին: Հնացած ու ձախողված կուսակցություն-խմբերին էլ պետք է մարդատեղ չդնել, որ քոքները կտրվի, Հայաստանը արկածախնդրության տեղ չի թեմայով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժողովուրդը ունի կառավարման ու ուղղորդվածության պրոբլեմներ, ուստի Դավիդուսը լավ էլ ճիշտ ճանապարհ է առաջարկում, նոր ուժեր են պետք, նոր մոտեցումներ, բայց ոչ հասարակությանը պախարակելու, *այլ՝ կազմակերպելու, ինֆորմացնելու, խթանելու, դուխ տալու ճանապարհով։* Սիրե՛ք իրար։


Չէ՛ հոպար: Ձեռները լոմ տալու, ու համապատասխան գլուխները ցույց տալու համար, որ լոմով ցխեն: Պրիտոմ, առաջինը ցույց են տալիս սեփական գլուխը: Օրինակ, Լևոնը միտինգ ա հավաքում (գրաֆիկով հաջորդը ե՞րբ ա) ու ելույթի տեքստի տեղը լոմ ա բերում Մատենադարանի հրապարակ: Կանչում դեմը կանգնած ակտիվ ջահելներից մեկին, լոմը տալիս ա ձեռը ու ասում ա. «տու՝ր գլուխս ցխի, բայց խոստացի, որ հետո կգնաս քեզ մնացած նեղացնողների գլուխն էլ կցխես»: Այսինք թեորիան ու պրակտիկան հինգ րոպեում համ բացատրում ա ու համ ցույց ա տալիս: Քիթս կտրեմ, Սերժը իրա թաշախուստով հինգ րոպե հետո սամալյոտի մեջ կլնի: Դրանից հետո, կարելի ա քանի հատ ուզում ես ՀԿ բացել, ու ինչքան ուզում ես բացատրական աշխատանք տանել՝ ֆաքսով ուղարկված քաղաքական տեխնոլոգիաներով:

----------

davidus (28.09.2010), Tig (29.09.2010), Բիձա (28.09.2010), Վիշապ (28.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Նյետ: Հեսա քիչ մնա ինձ սերժանտ էլ կհանես: Հստակեցնելուն համաձայն եմ: Հստակեցնող եմ ման գալիս: Դրա համար դու հստակ ասա, թե ինչ նոր բան ես մտածել, ինչ նոր բան ես առաջարկում ու ի՞նչ նոր բան ես ուզում, որ ազգովի բռնենք ու անենք: Գյուղի ճամփեն հարթեցնելը նոր բան չի, հենա մարդիկ ասում են, որ իրենք ինչքան կարողացել, ձեռքով հարթեցրել են: Ուրու՞շ... Ես նույնիսկ սահմանադրությունն եմ ուզում որ փոխվի, իսկ դու... 
> Իմ ասածն այն է, որ քաղաքական ուժից ավելի լավ կազմակերպող ուժ չի կարող լինել: ՀՀ-ում լիքը հասարակական կազմակերպություններ կան գործող, որոնց կարելի է միավորել, եթե գրագետ ու պրակտիկ ծրագրեր լինեն, ոչ թե վերամբարձ բարբաջանքներ իշխանափոխության մասին: Ցանկը օրինակ այստեղ: Ուր է այդ ուժը, ինչու չի ծնվու՞մ... Կծնվի, իմ քո, մյուսների բուռն ցանկության շնորհիվ: Դրա համար արի մտածենք ցանկությունների մասին: Հնացած ու ձախողված կուսակցություն-խմբերին էլ պետք է մարդատեղ չդնել, որ քոքները կտրվի, Հայաստանը արկածախնդրության տեղ չի թեմայով:


Վիշ, հարցադրումներիցդ գալիս եմ էն եզրակացության, որ իմ գրածները  կարդում ես միայն հակադարձելու համար: էս թեմայի մեջ  մի 4-5 հատ մեծ գրառումներով իմ  տեսաակետները հայտնել եմ: Նոր ասելիք, որ զգամ անհրաժեշտ՝ կասեմ: Իմ ասածից դու ոչ մի բան չես ուզում ընկալել, կամ քեզ դա ձեռ չի տալիս, որը ամենահավանականն է:  :Ok: 
Քեզ համոզելու մտադրություն էլ չունեմ:  Ի վերջո ցանկացած հասարակության մեջ էլ կան պահպանողականներ ու դրանց հակառակ կան դեմոկրատներ, սոցիալիստներ, ազգայնականներ, ռևոլյուցիոներներ, ռադիկալ աջեր, ձախեր, մաոիստներ, ֆաշիստներ, celebrities, ավանգարդիստներ, բառադիներ, գունավորներ, անգույներ, խելառներ -մի խոսքով լիքն են:
 Քո դիրքորոշումը՝  պահպանողականությունը ֆունդամենտալ դիրքորոշում է, որը հատուկ է իշխանության ներկայացուցիչին, կամ տվյալ իշխանությունից գոհ մարդուն:  :Ok: 
Ոնց տեսնում ես, դու  մեծ բևեռի մասն ես, իսկ փոփոխության կողմնակիցները համ փոքրամասնություն են, համ էլ խառը մասսա են: Շունը տիրոջն էլ չի ճանածում էդ մասսայի մեջ: Բառադի, քշերվա 2 -ին քնող, առավոտը 12 -ին զարթնող անգյալ, ցնդած, ինքնասիրահարված մարդիկ են:  :LOL: 
Բա կայֆ չի, որ դու դրանց մեջ չես՞   :Hands Up: 
Բայց չգիտեմ ինչի,  աչքդ միշտ դուսն ա:  :LOL: 
Այ ախպեր, ցենտր ես, ճիշտը դու ես, սխալը ես եմ, Տիգն ա, մեկ-մեկ էլ Դավիթն ու Աստղը: Մեֆն էլ սահմանադրական սուդյա յա:  Բայց թող որ մենք էլ մեր սխալներով մեր կայֆերը բռնենք:  :Sad: 
 Ինչ ուզում ես կազմակերպի, ում հետ ուզում ես կազմակերպվի,  խոսա, քննադատի, քրֆի, գովա: Բայց մեզ մի շեղի -ախպեր մենք մեր ճամփեն ենք ման գալիս: Դուրդ չի գալի, մեր հետ մի արի, տոմսերդ արի հետ տանք, ուրիշ, 13 մետր փետի ռելսերի վրա սարքած,   պոեզ նստի:  :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:16 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:07 ----------




> Չէ՛ հոպար: Ձեռները լոմ տալու, ու համապատասխան գլուխները ցույց տալու համար, որ լոմով ցխեն: Պրիտոմ, առաջինը ցույց են տալիս սեփական գլուխը: Օրինակ, Լևոնը միտինգ ա հավաքում (գրաֆիկով հաջորդը ե՞րբ ա) ու ելույթի տեքստի տեղը լոմ ա բերում Մատենադարանի հրապարակ: Կանչում դեմը կանգնած ակտիվ ջահելներից մեկին, լոմը տալիս ա ձեռը ու ասում ա. «տու՝ր գլուխս ցխի, բայց խոստացի, որ հետո կգնաս քեզ մնացած նեղացնողների գլուխն էլ կցխես»: Այսինք թեորիան ու պրակտիկան հինգ րոպեում համ բացատրում ա ու համ ցույց ա տալիս: Քիթս կտրեմ, Սերժը իրա թաշախուստով հինգ րոպե հետո սամալյոտի մեջ կլնի: Դրանից հետո, կարելի ա քանի հատ ուզում ես ՀԿ բացել, ու ինչքան ուզում ես բացատրական աշխատանք տանել՝ ֆաքսով ուղարկված քաղաքական տեխնոլոգիաներով:


Դիդակտիկան զարհուրելի սիրուն էր:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Վիշապ

Բիձ, չեմ վիճում վիճելու ու ինքս ինձ ճիշտ ցույց տալու համար, համարենք որ ես սխալ եմ: Բայց իմ արև թե հասկացել եմ, դու ինչ ես ուզում: Աչքիս քո ասածը բռնում է Նիկոլի 1+1+1+... մեկերի գումարի թեզիսի հետ: Առանց կազմակերպելու էդ Նիկոլյան շարքի արժեքը իմ կարծիքով զրո է: Կազմակերպելու համար մարդկությունը վաղուց ձևեր ու կազմակերպություններ է հնարել: Մնացածը դու գիտես: Ես ձենս կտրեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էկեք քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կառուցենք, շառից-փորձանքից հեռու: Կամ Ակումբի անդամների արհմիություն ու Չուկից, փորձի համար, թոշակային ֆոնդ փոխանցումներ պահանջենք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Էկեք քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կառուցենք, շառից-փորձանքից հեռու:* Կամ Ակումբի անդամների արհմիություն ու Չուկից, փորձի համար, թոշակային ֆոնդ փոխանցումներ պահանջենք:


բա քո կարծիքով ինչ ես անում ապեր… էդ էլ անում ես… որ անունը չես տալիս չի նշանակում որ չես անում…

անկախ կարծիքների ընդունելի կամ անընդունելի լինելուց ցանկացած բանավեճ ու գաղափար առաջընթաց ա…

----------

Chuk (28.09.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դիդակտիկան զարհուրելի սիրուն էր:


Բա ասու՞մ ես: 

Որ Լևոնի ելույթների տեղը մի քանի հատ սիրուն բուկլետ բաժանեին, դիդակտիկ նյութերով, ու օգտագործման ինստրուկցիայով, հիմա էս օրի չէինք լինի:

Լոմ
 
Տապոռ

Ու վերջապես, ազգային ազատագրական կվալդ, ֆիրմեննի, հինգ տարվա երաշխիքով՝ ընտրությունից-ընտրություն:
 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:44 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:42 ----------




> բա քո կարծիքով ինչ ես անում ապեր… էդ էլ անում ես… որ անունը չես տալիս չի նշանակում որ չես անում…
> 
> անկախ կարծիքների ընդունելի կամ անընդունելի լինելուց ցանկացած բանավեճ ու գաղափար առաջընթաց ա…


Բայց Չուկը ոչ մի կոպեկ մինչև հիմա չի փոխանցել չէ՞: Այսինք իրա տանձին չի: Այ տենց էլ մերն ա ապեր - ինչ ուզում ես կառուցի, ղզլբաշների տանձին չի:

----------

davidus (29.09.2010), Mephistopheles (28.09.2010), Բիձա (29.09.2010), Մեղապարտ (28.09.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա ասու՞մ ես: 
> 
> Որ Լևոնի ելույթների տեղը մի քանի հատ սիրուն բուկլետ բաժանեին, դիդակտիկ նյութերով, ու օգտագործման ինստրուկցիայով, հիմա էս օրի չէինք լինի:
> 
> Լոմ
>  
> Տապոռ
> 
> Ու վերջապես, ազգային ազատագրական կվալդ, ֆիրմեննի, հինգ տարվա երաշխիքով՝ ընտրությունից-ընտրություն:
> ...


ապեր ղզլբաշիների բուկլետն ավելի լավն ա… կարան տանեն քաղմաս ոչ միայն ցույց կտան այլ մի հատ էլ կասեն "փորձի տես վրովդ ըլնում ա՞"

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր ղզլբաշիների բուկլետն ավելի լավն ա… կարան տանեն քաղմաս ոչ միայն ցույց կտան այլ մի հատ էլ կասեն "փորձի տես վրովդ ըլնում ա՞"


Ռոբեսպիերը գիլյոտինը սաղի վրա փորձեց, հետո էլ մի հատ ինքը իրա վրա փորձեց: Բայց Ֆրանսիան երկիր դառավ: Իսկ դու՛, Մեֆ, քաղմասի բուկլետով ես հուշտ անում: Դրա համար էլ Նիկոլի մեկը երկուս չի դառնում:

----------

davidus (29.09.2010), Բիձա (29.09.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռոբեսպիերը գիլյոտինը սաղի վրա փորձեց, հետո էլ մի հատ ինքը իրա վրա փորձեց: Բայց Ֆրանսիան երկիր դառավ: Իսկ դու՛, Մեֆ, քաղմասի բուկլետով ես հուշտ անում: Դրա համար էլ Նիկոլի մեկը երկուս չի դառնում:


բռատ, Ֆրանսիան Ռոբեսպիերից առաջ էլ էր երկիր, իսկ քաղմասում բուկլետ ցույց չեն տալիս հենց աբրանքն են ցույց տալիս ու սերվիսի համար էլ պտի վճարես… 

ապեր, բայց կատակը մի կողմ… եթե բանակդ լցված ա քաղաքում ու պատրաստ ա հետդ քյալլա տալու ոստիկանների հետ, չարժե Ֆրանսիացիներին նայել ու Ռոբեսպիեր խաղալ… դրա գինն ուրիշ ա … մենակ զոհերով չես վճարելու դրա համար…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բռատ, Ֆրանսիան Ռոբեսպիերից առաջ էլ էր երկիր, իսկ քաղմասում բուկլետ ցույց չեն տալիս հենց աբրանքն են ցույց տալիս ու սերվիսի համար էլ պտի վճարես… 
> 
> ապեր, բայց կատակը մի կողմ… եթե բանակդ լցված ա քաղաքում ու պատրաստ ա հետդ քյալլա տալու ոստիկանների հետ, չարժե Ֆրանսիացիներին նայել ու Ռոբեսպիեր խաղալ… դրա գինն ուրիշ ա … մենակ զոհերով չես վճարելու դրա համար…


Ուրիշ օրինակ չկա Մեֆ ջան, բայց կա այլընտրանք: Կոչվում ա օխչարի հոտ էինք, օխչարի հոտ էլ կմնանք:

----------

davidus (29.09.2010), Բիձա (29.09.2010)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Տխուրր է ,շատ տխուր :
Հայ մարդը հայաստամում ԱՆԵԼԻՔ ՉՈՒՆԻ  նրա գործը դրսում է ճափա գցի, տուն կառուցի ,վիզ ծռի և այլն:
Այ երբ մարդը կզզվի իրենից ,իր կյանքից, իր կիսատ պռատ ախպերությունից  ,խոպան գնալուց   և հարց տա իրեն »լինել թե չլինել» (ականջտ կանչի  Համլետ) ու ընտրի  չլինել տարբերակը կարող է մեծ վրա երթ կազմակերպել ու կաթողիկոսով, լեվոնով, սերժով  նրանց եղած չեղածով տանի լցնի  սովետաշենի զիբիլանոցը : 
Բայց ինչ հոտ կգա .....................

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուրիշ օրինակ չկա Մեֆ ջան, բայց կա այլընտրանք: Կոչվում ա օխչարի հոտ էինք, օխչարի հոտ էլ կմնանք:


բայց խի՞ չկա ապեր, կամ ֆրանսիականն ա կամ էլ օխչարացումը՞…

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց գաղափար էր, պետք ա բուկլետում մի հատ էլ դիդակտիկ նյութ ավելացնել:



Չնայած մեր հաստավիզներին սրա ծակը կարող ա նեղ գա: 

Մեֆ էտ բանակաը հայկական բանակն ա, թուրքական ենիչերիները չեն: Մարտի մեկին ժողովրդի վրա ենիչերիներն էին կրակում, որոնք բանակի հետ ոչ մի կամ չունեին: Կրակում էին մկան, դոդի ու լֆիկի թուլեքը: Դաժե մենթերը չեն կրակել: Նենց որ, բանակը ոչ մեկին չի կոտորելու: Մեր պրոբլեմը բանակը չի, տաս-քսան հոգի տականքն ա, ու դրանց ասոցացված մի քանի հարյուր վիժվածքը: Իսկ դրանց դեմ իրավունքով, արհմիությամբ, ՀԿ-ով, քաղաքական տեխնոլոգիայով, ֆաքսով, ելույթվ չես պայքարի: Ընդհակառակը, ավելի ես ուժեղացնում: Էսքան պարզ մոդել: Մի բարդացրեք պարզագույն խնդիրները - սահմանադրություն, Վիեննայի կոնվենցիա, Ժնևի արձանագրություն ......

----------

Բիձա (29.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ, չեմ վիճում վիճելու ու ինքս ինձ ճիշտ ցույց տալու համար, համարենք որ ես սխալ եմ: Բայց իմ արև թե հասկացել եմ, դու ինչ ես ուզում: Աչքիս քո ասածը բռնում է Նիկոլի 1+1+1+... մեկերի գումարի թեզիսի հետ: Առանց կազմակերպելու էդ Նիկոլյան շարքի արժեքը իմ կարծիքով զրո է: Կազմակերպելու համար մարդկությունը վաղուց ձևեր ու կազմակերպություններ է հնարել: Մնացածը դու գիտես: Ես ձենս կտրեմ:


Բացատրեմ իմ ու Նիկոլի մոտեցումների տարբերությունը:
 Նիկոլն ասում էր, -ժողովուրդ ես կասկած չունեմ, որ դուք սաղդ հերոս եք: Բայց արեք իրար հետ միավորվենք, միավորված քաղաքական գործ անենք: Տեսեք ես մեկովս, հեսա կռիվ եմ տալիս մլիցու, սեռժի, ռոբի ու սաղի դեմ: Արեք դուք էլ միացեք դառնանք 2, 3, 4, 10000 շատանանք, գնանք մլիցու, ԲՏ-ու հերն անիծենք, քաղաքական գործ անենք: Կանչեց, կանչեց -չեկան: 
Լեվոնն եկավ ասեց, Նիկոլի ասածներին շատ բանի տեղ մի դրեք,  դուք արեք մենակ ըստեղ շատով կայնեք,  դառնանք միլիոն, ու էդ միլիոնանոց միտինգով կտանք ցխենք սրանց գլուխը: Պարզվեց, որ միտինգը հայաստանում գլուխ ցխող չի, հակառակը, ցխվող ա: 
Միլիոն  չեկավ,  բայց մի 10000 եկավ: Որ ուզում ես իմանաս 10000 քաղաքացիական "զորքը" կարար էս իշխանության սաղ լակոտ լուկուտին հատ հատ ժարիտ աներ, բայց մի անգամ ևս պարզվեց, հաստատվեց, ապացուցվեց, որ 10000 հայ սահմանադրական միտինգավորը ոչ մի բան ա -զերո: 
Նիկոլի սխեման չաշխատեց այն պատճառով, որ ինքը կարծում էր, որ ի սկզբանե սաղս հերոս ենք, ուղղակի թաք - թաք ենք անհասկացող: Նա մտածում էր, որ հարցը ընդամենը հասկանալն է:  Հեսա ինքը կբացատրի, կհասկացնի, սաղը կհասկանան, կգան կգումարվեն:
Իսկ ես ասում եմ, որ ոչ, մեզանում, ընդհանուր պատմական վախի, անճարակության, սահմանափակության մթնոլորտում,  4- 5 –ից ավել  1+1+1-քաղաքացիական սխեմա առհասարակ է անհնար: Որովհետև 1+1+1-ը ոչ թե իրար կողք միտինգին արխային կանգնելու, կամ քելեխ ուտելու  սխեմա  է, այլ իրար հետ գործ անելու, լոմ, լապատկա, կվալդ աշխատացնելու սխեմա:  :Ok: 
Ես ասում եմ, որ միակ բանը որ հնարավոր է, դա քաղաքականապես նեյտրալ գործերի շուրջ համախմբվելով գործ սկսելն է: Մանրից մի բանը կարվի, մյուսը կարվի, մարդիկ կտեսնեն արդյունքը, կոգևորվեն, քիչ- քիչ ավելի մեծ գործերի տակ կմտնեն ու մի գուցե վախը նահանջի, մեջքները դզվի ու լուրջ քաղաքական հարցեր էլ մեջտեղ գան: 
Ես  առաջարկել  եմ, թե արեք սաղով մտածենք, թե որոնք են   իրար հետ գործ անելու ասպարեզները: Օրինակի համար առաջարկել եմ  գեղի քանդած ճամփեն սարքել,  կենտրոնի պադվալի աղմկոտ բառը  ջրի մեջ խորտակել: Որ մտքներիս զոռ տանք միլիոն բան կարանք գտնենք ու փոքր խմբերով անենք:  
Բայց քեզ գործերի էդ մակարդակը ձեռ չի տալիս, մեթոդոլոգիան ձեռ չի տալիս: Դու քյասար կուսակցության մակարդակ ես ուզում բարձրանաս: է փորձի, հենա ինչքան ուզես էդ կարգի մետաղալոմ ու ախք ա թափած հայաստանում: :  
Իսկ  ինձ էս մոտեցումը որպես միակ ճանապարհն է թվում, որովհետև այդ գործի մեջ կարևորը ոչ թե կուստառնի ճամփա սարքելն է, այլ մարդկանց միավորվելը, իրար հետ դժվարություն հաղթահարելը, նոր մտածելակերպի սերմանումը: Ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե մի 10 հոգիանոց թիմ մի լավ գործ հաջողացրեց անել, ապա վաղը էդ 10 հոգին դատարկ ձեռներով դոդլֆիկ էլ կկզացնեն: 
Տես, Տրիբունը լոմով լեվոնի գլուխը ցխեց, ու որպես արդյունք գրանցեց 5   րոպեում սեռժի սամլյոտով փախնելը:  Այ հենց էսպիսի պատճառահետևանքային կապեր տեսնելուց ենք մենք զուրկ: 
Մտածում ենք, յա, բա գեղի ճամփեն ուր, Սեռժը ուր՞: 
Իհարկե, սկզբնապես հեռու են թվում: Բայց ըստ քաղաքական «երկրաչափության» օրենքների, հենց դա է ամենակարճ ճանապարհը:






> Բայց գաղափար էր, պետք ա բուկլետում մի հատ էլ դիդակտիկ նյութ ավելացնել:
> 
> 
> 
> Չնայած մեր հաստավիզներին սրա ծակը կարող ա նեղ գա: 
> 
> Մեֆ էտ բանակաը հայկական բանակն ա, թուրքական ենիչերիները չեն: Մարտի մեկին ժողովրդի վրա ենիչերիներն էին կրակում, որոնք բանակի հետ ոչ մի կամ չունեին: Կրակում էին մկան, դոդի ու լֆիկի թուլեքը: Դաժե մենթերը չեն կրակել: Նենց որ, բանակը ոչ մեկին չի կոտորելու: Մեր պրոբլեմը բանակը չի, տաս-քսան հոգի տականքն ա, ու դրանց ասոցացված մի քանի հարյուր վիժվածքը: Իսկ դրանց դեմ իրավունքով, արհմիությամբ, ՀԿ-ով, քաղաքական տեխնոլոգիայով, ֆաքսով, ելույթվ չես պայքարի: Ընդհակառակը, ավելի ես ուժեղացնում: Էսքան պարզ մոդել: Մի բարդացրեք պարզագույն խնդիրները - սահմանադրություն, Վիեննայի կոնվենցիա, Ժնևի արձանագրություն ......


Մինչև հիմա չգիտեի՝ փաստորեն "գորձից"  հետո գլուխները մի յաշիկ են հավաքում, արունը մի ուրիշ ու ջանդակներն էլ մի այլ՞ 
Ֆենոմենալ ա:
Փաստորեն կարանք ազգովի ամեն ԲՏ-ու համար իրեք քելեխ ուտենք:   :LOL:

----------

davidus (29.09.2010), Tig (29.09.2010), Տրիբուն (29.09.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Բացատրեմ իմ ու Նիկոլի մոտեցումների տարբերությունը:
>  Նիկոլն ասում էր, -ժողովուրդ ես կասկած չունեմ, որ դուք *սաղդ հերոս եք:*


հերոսը ՝ դա աննորմալություն է: 
…
 իսկ ժողովուրդը մի խաոտիկ մասսա է, որի գումարային էներգիան  հավասար է 0:
…
Նիկոլը շատ ա բլթցրել, ու իրա բլթոցներին մասամբ լինում ա որ ինքն էլ ա հավատում: Ավելի լավ 
ա թող Նիլոկը հոդաբաշխ ձևի բացատրի, թե խի ա գնացել հանձնվել երիչերին  :Cool:

----------


## Tig

> Էլի կպան հայ անհատին։ Ախպեր ի՞նչ եք ուզում էս չարչրկված ժողովրդից։ Էս ժողովուրդը միլիոնով գնում է ռուսների գործերն է անում, կոպեկները հավաքած գալիս է, էս ժողովուրդը իր քռչոտ ու հանդուրժողական հալով Ղարաբաղի պատերազմ հաղթեց, էս ժողովուրդը իր սահմանափակված հալով էս ողորմելի անռեսուրս հողակտորի վրա ոչ մի բանից նյութ է ստեղծում, որ սոված չմնա, էս ժողովդրի աշխատասիրությանը շատ ու շատ ժողովուրդներ կնախանձեն, էս ժողովրդի շռայլությունը ոչ մի ժողովուրդ չունի, այ ախպեր վազն եկեք ինքնախարազանումից։ Ժողովդրին ոչ թե պետք է մեղադրել քռչության մեջ, այլ ճիշտ հակառակը՝ պետք է էս ժողովդրի ինքնագնահատականը բարձրացնել։ Քռչության մեջ մեղադրելով ինքնասիրություն չես արթնացնի։ Ժողովուրդը ունի կառավարման ու ուղղորդվածության պրոբլեմներ, ուստի Դավիդուսը լավ էլ ճիշտ ճանապարհ է առաջարկում, նոր ուժեր են պետք, նոր մոտեցումներ, բայց ոչ հասարակությանը պախարակելու, այլ՝ կազմակերպելու, ինֆորմացնելու, խթանելու, դուխ տալու ճանապարհով։ Սիրե՛ք իրար։


Վիշապ ջան, շատ ճիշտ ես ասում, ժողովրդի ինքնագնահատականը բարձրացնելա պետք, բայց դա դատարկ խոսքով ու քարոզներով հնարավոր չի անել, այսինքն միայն քարոզը բերումա ինքնա*գեր*ագնահատման ու հայ մարդը մտածումա՝ «դե մենք վերջն ենք, էլ մեզ ինչա պետք…» ո՞ւ… Ու վերջ, մատը մատին չի տալիս ինչոր համընդհանուր շահի իրականացման համար… Սա էլ մի ծայրահեղությունա ու մեր հասարակության մի մասն էլ էս ծայրահեղությոն մեջա դեգերում… Իսկ այ Բիձու ասած միասնական ինչոր գործ անելն ու դրա արդյունքը տեսնելը՝ միլիոն քարոզից էլ լավ կաշխատի: Սա զուտ հոգեբանական խնդիրա: Նայի իմ վրա եմ օրինակ բերում: Ժամանակին ես էլ շատ փակ մարդ էի, ու ինչոր մեկին միավորվելու համար անպատրաստ, քանի որ թեկուզ տեսականորեն հասկանում էի դրա կարևորությունն ու անհրաժեշտությունը, բայց ներքին անվստահությունս դիմացիններ նկատմամբ կոտրում էր իմ ողջ տեսական մտքերս… Իսկ այ երբ սկսեցի մասնակցել նենց միջոցառումներին, որտեղ համընդրանուր ուժերով ինչոր բաներ էինք անում՝ կարևոր չի թե ինչ, կաևորը որ մեկս մեկին ձեռք մեկնելով ու մեկս մեկի ձեռքը բռնած էինք դա անում, այ էդ վախտվանից ես հասկացա ու համոզվեցի, որ մեր շրջապատում մենակ պոտենցյալ գլխակերներ, ոտակերներ ու… չեն այլ լիքը իմ նման մտածող մարդիկ կան, ուղակի իրար միաբանող իրավիճակ չկար… Ու որպիսի մարդիկ չվախենան մասնակցել այս կամ այն միջոցառմանը, աշխատանքին… և այլն, սկզբնական շրջանում դրանք պիտի լինեն ինչոր անշառ բաներ և հետո իշխանությունների դիմադրությանն էլ չեն հանդիպի ու միանգամից հիասթափվեն… Այ հետո երբ կզգանք միավորման *համը*՝ ամեն ինչ ինքնաբերաբար կստացվի:

հ.գ. Հոգեբանական խնդիրները դատարկ խոսքով չի բուժվում կամ էլ բուժումը մասնակիյա լինում ու ժամանակավոր, *գործողությունա* պետք հիմնովին բուժման համար…

----------

davidus (29.09.2010), Բիձա (29.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բացատրեմ իմ ու Նիկոլի մոտեցումների տարբերությունը:
>  Նիկոլն ասում էր, -ժողովուրդ ես կասկած չունեմ, որ դուք սաղդ հերոս եք: Բայց արեք *իրար հետ միավորվենք, միավորված քաղաքական գործ անենք*: Տեսեք ես մեկովս, հեսա կռիվ եմ տալիս մլիցու, սեռժի, ռոբի ու սաղի դեմ: Արեք դուք էլ միացեք դառնանք 2, 3, 4, 10000 շատանանք, *գնանք մլիցու, ԲՏ-ու հերն անիծենք, քաղաքական գործ անենք*: Կանչեց, կանչեց -չեկան:


Բիձ դու խառնում ես: Քաղաքական վարիացիաները մանրուքներում են, այնպիսի մանրուքներում՝ որոնք էական են ու որոնք են կեղտոտում գործի մեջ: Նիկոլը կոնկրետ գործողություն անելու ոչ մի կոչ չի արել իր մեկերի գումարի մասին պատմող հեքիաթ-ելույթներում: Որ գտնես, բեր կոխի աչքս: Ի՞նչ «գնանք-մնանք էս անենք, էն անենք»-ի մասին ես խոսում: Որ ասեր, մեկերի գումարից կարող է լավ էլ բաներ դուրս գային: :Wink:  Համ էլ ապեր մլիցուն ԲՏ-ի հետ մի խառնի, մեռա ասելով որ սաղ մլիցեքը չեն, որ ԲՏ են, ու սաղ ԲՏ-երը չեն, որ մլիցա են: Եթե դու կարծում ես, որ մլիցեքն են էս երկիր դժբախտության պատճառը, ապա մոլորությունների մեջ ես ընկել: Դաժան հոդվածներ շատ ես կարդացել մլիցեքի մասին, քեզ թվացել է, որ հենց նրանք են, որ կան:
1+ -ի մասին կարդա օրինակ այստեղ՝ 1+. ԵԼՈՒՅԹ ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀՐԱՊԱՐԱԿՈՒՄ ու զգա քո ասածի ու Նիկոլի ասածի տարբերությունը:




> Լեվոնն եկավ ասեց, Նիկոլի ասածներին շատ բանի տեղ մի դրեք,  դուք արեք մենակ ըստեղ շատով կայնեք,  դառնանք միլիոն, ու էդ միլիոնանոց միտինգով կտանք ցխենք սրանց գլուխը: Պարզվեց, որ միտինգը հայաստանում գլուխ ցխող չի, հակառակը, ցխվող ա:


Օպյած քո հասկացածը սղցնում ես իրականության տեղ: Ապեր Լևոնի ասածն ու գլուխ ցխելը դրանք իրարից այնքան են հեռու որքան Կույսի համաստեղության Աբելլ 1835 գալակտիկան՝ մեզնից:  Մնացած մտքերդ արդեն գնում են սխալ ուղղությամբ, ծիպա Նիկոլն ու Լևոնը ամեն ինչ ճիշտ են քարոզել, բայց քանի որ մեր ժողովուրդը միավորվելուց զրո է, դրա համար էլ չեկան ու չարեցին: Էդ ես դու ասում: Այսինքն Նիկոլի ու Լևոնի միակ սխալը մեր ժողովդրին հերոսների տեղ դնել էր, այնինչ ինչպիսի՜ դրամա, մեր ժողովուրդը թուլամորթների կույտ դուրս եկավ: Դրա համար խորհուրդ ես տալիս խումբ խումբ միավորվել, փոքրիկ, քաղաքականության հետ կապ չունեցող գործեր անել, որ հասկանալ թե ինչ լավ ու պուպուշ բան է միավորված լինելը :Jpit: 
 Մեր ժողովուրդը լավ էլ ընդունակ է միավորվելու, ու լավ էլ ապացուցել է իր այդ ընդունակությունը: Ստեղ «վատ պարողին ձվերն են խանգարում» թեման էլ չի նույնսիկ, այստեղ պարզապես բացահայտ ոչ ժողովդրամետ շահերի մասին է խոսքը գնում, բացահայտ նեղ ճղճիմ շահերի մասին է խոսքը ընդհամենը գնում: Դրա համար էլ չստացվեց, ու մեր ժողովուրդը էդքան դեբիլ չի, ինչքան որ թվում է ոմանց: Միավորվելու թեմա պարզապես չի եղել, այսինքն շատերը իրենց ձևով մեկնաբանելով դեմագոգիան կարծել են թե եղել է, իսկ շատեր էլ չեն համոզվել: Արդյունքում ստացվել է երկփեղկվածություն, մասսան էլ «բաժանվել է» տականքների ու ոչ տականքների: Արհեստականորեն: 
Նյետ ապեր: :Nea: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:02 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:54 ----------




> Վիշապ ջան, շատ ճիշտ ես ասում, ժողովրդի ինքնագնահատականը բարձրացնելա պետք, բայց դա դատարկ խոսքով ու քարոզներով հնարավոր չի անել, այսինքն միայն քարոզը բերումա ինքնա*գեր*ագնահատման ու հայ մարդը մտածումա՝ «դե մենք վերջն ենք, էլ մեզ ինչա պետք…» ո՞ւ… Ու վերջ, մատը մատին չի տալիս ինչոր համընդհանուր շահի իրականացման համար…


 Իհարկե դատարկ խոսքերով ու քարոզներով հնարավոր չի անել, դրա համար խոսքերն ու քարոզները պրակտիկ նյութ պիտի պարունակեն: Մի բան է ասել օրինակ «եկեք տուն սարքենք, միավորվենք իրար, 1+1+ բանաձևով, յուրաքանչյուր ոք ինչ կարող է թող անի», այլ բան է ասել՝ «այ դու, դու դու, գնացիք լապատկաները վերցրիք այ ստեղի այ ստեղ մի մետր խորությամբ  կես մետր լայնությամբ փոս փորեցիք, դու, դու, մեկ էլ դու, գնացիք խոշոր քարեր բերեցիք ու շարեցիք ...»  և այլն: Խոսքերի կարևորությունը պետք չի նսեմացնել: Ամեն ինչ սկսվում է խոսքից կամ եթե ոչ, ապա՝ ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտությունից: Ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտությունը Տրիբուն ախպոր ասած խորը քաքի մեջ հայտնվելն է:

----------


## Tig

> Իհարկե դատարկ խոսքերով ու քարոզներով հնարավոր չի անել, դրա համար խոսքերն ու քարոզները պրակտիկ նյութ պիտի պարունակեն: Մի բան է ասել օրինակ «եկեք տուն սարքենք, միավորվենք իրար, 1+1+ բանաձևով, յուրաքանչյուր ոք ինչ կարող է թող անի», այլ բան է ասել՝ «այ դու, դու դու, գնացիք լապատկաները վերցրիք այ ստեղի այ ստեղ մի մետր խորությամբ  կես մետր լայնությամբ փոս փորեցիք, դու, դու, մեկ էլ դու, գնացիք խոշոր քարեր բերեցիք ու շարեցիք ...»  և այլն: Խոսքերի կարևորությունը պետք չի նսեմացնել: Ամեն ինչ սկսվում է խոսքից կամ եթե ոչ, ապա՝ ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտությունից: Ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտությունը Տրիբուն ախպոր ասած խորը քաքի մեջ հայտնվելն է:


Վիշապ ջան, ես խոսքի արժեքը երբեք չեմ թերագնահատում: Ոնցոր ասում են՝ իսկզանէ էր խոսքը… Մարդին դեռ շաաատ վաղուցվանից են հասկացել դրա արժեքը ու լավ էլ կիրառում են՝ մանիպուլյացիայա, բանա… Ես ուղակի ուզեցել եմ մոտեցումների տարբերությունը շեշտել: Խոսքը գործի ու օրինակի հետ պիտի լինի: Էն մի հատ ծեծված օրինակ կա է՝ «բժիշկը ասումա՝ ծխելը վնաս է առողջությանը, ու էդ ասելու ընթացքում ծխումա…» Հիմա էդ քո ասած կուսակցությունները ինչքան ուզումա լավ քարոզչություն անեն, եթե սեփական օրինակով իրանց ասածը չապացուցեցին՝ իրանց քարոզները զերոյա դառնալու…

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ դու խառնում ես: Քաղաքական վարիացիաները մանրուքներում են, այնպիսի մանրուքներում՝ որոնք էական են ու որոնք են կեղտոտում գործի մեջ: Նիկոլը կոնկրետ գործողություն անելու ոչ մի կոչ չի արել իր մեկերի գումարի մասին պատմող հեքիաթ-ելույթներում: *Որ գտնես, բեր կոխի աչքս*:


Վիշ ջան, *էս հենց քո տված լինքից՝ աշք կոխելիքը* ապեր:  


> Այսօր ես ձեզ եմ դիմում «1+»-ի կոչով: *Ես ձեզ կոչ եմ անում չընկրկել, չերկմտել` պայքարի, ընդվզման, անհամաձայնության արտահայտման նորանոր ձեւեր գտնել, լինել ավելի նախաձեռնող` սեփական միջավայրում, բնակության վայրում, շփումների մեջ` ամենուր:* Ես կոչ եմ անում լինել ավելի նախաձեռնող Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի աշխատանքներում, փնտրել եւ գտնել նորանոր համախոհներ, եւ գումարվել, գումարվել, անընդհատ գումարվել: Կոնգրեսը հարստացնել նորանոր իդեաներով, հանդես գալ քաղաքացիական ակցիաների, միջոցառումների նախաձեռնություններով:
> Եթե որեւէ մեկը չի ուզում, որ Հայաստանը լինի այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կա, եթե ուզում է, որ այն ազատ լինի եւ երջանիկ` կպայքարի, կպայքարի առանց դադարի` պայքարի առաջամարտիկ, հետեւորդ համարելով ինքն իրեն, բացառապես ինքն իրեն: *Ինքը կգտնի իր պայքարի մեթոդը, եւ այդ պայքարը կմղի, ասենք, դատախազության առաջ` մի պաստառ բռնած, թեկուզ մեն-մենակ կանգնելով, երգ ու բանաստեղծություն գրելով, մարդկանց համար անմատչելի տեղեկությունները նրանց հասցնելով, ինչ-որ մի թռուցիկ գրելով եւ ինչ-որ տեղ այն փակցնելով, ինքն իր մեջ պայքարի նորանոր ռեսուրսներ փնտրելով, ինքն իր մեջ պայքարի ոգի ու հաստատակամություն դաստիարակելով:*


Ապեր, որ հղում ես անում, գոնե հղվածը կարդա, տես քեզ ձեռ տալիս ա՞ 




> Ապեր *Լևոնի ասածն ու գլուխ ցխելը դրանք իրարից այնքան են հեռու որքան Կույսի համաստեղության Աբելլ 1835 գալակտիկան՝ մեզնից*:


Ապե, գրածս էլի չես կարդացել:




> Մեր ժողովուրդը լավ էլ ընդունակ է միավորվելու, ու լավ էլ ապացուցել է իր այդ ընդունակությունը:


Մի հատ լինք, օրինակ կտաս, ուր մեր ժողովուրդը դա ապացուցել ա՞




> Ստեղ «վատ պարողին ձվերն են խանգարում» թեման էլ չի նույնսիկ, այստեղ պարզապես բ*ացահայտ ոչ ժողովդրամետ շահերի մասին է խոսքը գնում, բացահայտ նեղ ճղճիմ շահերի մասին է խոսքը ընդհամենը գնում*: Դրա համար էլ չստացվեց,


Վիշ, քաղաքականություն ասածը օրինաչափություններ ունի որոնք հիմնված եմ մարդկային էության վրա: Ու մարդկությունը հենց այդ էությունը հաշվի առնելով  եքա ճանապարհ է անցել:  Սահմանադրություն ասածն ինչէ, դա անհատի ու շեֆերի հարաբերությունների բալանսի պայմանագիրն է, որն ասում է, թե շարքայինը ինչ իրավունքներ ունի պարտադիր ԲՏ- շեֆի նկատմամբ: Ցավդ տանեմ, դու քո պատկերացումների մեջ մոտավորապես մ:թ:ա: 590 դարում ես: Բայց քո տեսական պակասների հարցում  ես ինչ մեղավոր եմ՞



> Իհարկե դատարկ խոսքերով ու քարոզներով հնարավոր չի անել, դրա համար խոսքերն ու քարոզները պրակտիկ նյութ պիտի պարունակեն: Մի բան է ասել օրինակ «եկեք տուն սարքենք, միավորվենք իրար, 1+1+ բանաձևով, յուրաքանչյուր ոք ինչ կարող է թող անի», *այլ բան է ասել՝ «այ դու, դու դու, գնացիք լապատկաները վերցրիք այ ստեղի այ ստեղ մի մետր խորությամբ  կես մետր լայնությամբ փոս փորեցիք, դու, դու, մեկ էլ դու, գնացիք խոշոր քարեր բերեցիք ու շարեցիք ...»  և այլն:* Խոսքերի կարևորությունը պետք չի նսեմացնել: Ամեն ինչ սկսվում է խոսքից կամ եթե ոչ, ապա՝ ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտությունից: Ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտությունը Տրիբուն ախպոր ասած խորը քաքի մեջ հայտնվելն է:


Այ էս մեկը վաբշե դզեց: Ախպեր, էդ որ հային կարաս ըտենց ասես, *արա հեյ, դու վեկալ լապատկեն գնա անփող համբալություն արա:*  Ապեր բա չի ասի, արա այ Վիշ, էս քեզ վաբշե ես բանի տեղ դրե՞  :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

Բիձ, ուրեմն ես էդ հոդվածը մի անգամ չի որ կարդացել եմ։ Ու դու ապացուցում ես, որ նույն ձևի դեմագոգիայով ես ուզում յանի «ազգը խելքի բերել» ինչ որ Նիկոլը։ Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում




> *անհամաձայնության արտահայտման նորանոր ձեւեր գտնել, լինել ավելի նախաձեռնող` սեփական միջավայրում, բնակության վայրում, շփումների մեջ` ամենուր*


Է որ իմանային ոնց գտնել ու անել, բա կանեին էլի, էլ ու՞մ տանձին էին պետք Լևոնն ու իրա շայկեն։
Դու քո բերած ընդգծածները որ բերում ես, ասենք՝ 




> Ինքը կգտնի իր պայքարի մեթոդը, եւ այդ պայքարը կմղի, ասենք, դատախազության առաջ` մի պաստառ բռնած, թեկուզ մեն-մենակ կանգնելով, երգ ու բանաստեղծություն գրելով, մարդկանց համար անմատչելի տեղեկությունները նրանց հասցնելով, ինչ-որ մի թռուցիկ գրելով եւ ինչ-որ տեղ այն փակցնելով, ինքն իր մեջ պայքարի նորանոր ռեսուրսներ փնտրելով, ինքն իր մեջ պայքարի ոգի ու հաստատակամություն դաստիարակելով:


Քո մեջ հարց չի առաջանու՞մ թե էլ ում տանձին ա պետք էս ասողը։ Յանի ինքներդ արեք, ես պատասխանատվություն չեմ կրում։ Բայց հետո ինքը էդ արածը կվերագրի իրեն ու կդառնա իշխանություն, չէ՞։ Ապեր էսի ի՞նչ ա կոչվում քո կարծիքով։ Էսի քաղաքական խոսք ա հա՞, ոնց որ մեկը ասի, ինքներդ որոնեք Հայաստանում տնտեսական անկումը կանխելու միջոցներ ու դեմն առեք ու կոչվի տնտեսագետ, հա՞։ Դու հասկանում ես ինչ ա նշանակում կոնկրետ գործողություն *կազմակերպել* ու դրա համար պատասխանատվություն կրել։ Իսկ ինքը հիմա նստած ա ոչ մի բանի համար։ Որովհետև իրեն թվում էր թե պատասխանատվություն եթե չվերցնի կոնկրետ բան անելու համար, չի նստի ու կպլստա, բայց լավ էլ նստեց։ 
Էդ մարդկանց կոչ էր արել մլիցու ու ԲՏ–ի դեմ հելնել գլուխ–մլուխ ցխել, էդ դեպքում բա խի՞ էր մարտի մեկին հանգստացնում ժողովդրին։ 
Վազն եկեք ապեր ձեր «քաղաքացիական հասարակություն» կառուցելով, էդ լոլոների ժամանակն անցավ։ Քաղաքական ուժը իր պատասխանատվության չափով է ուժ, եթե ժողովուրդը պիտի մտածի, ձևերը գտնի, ինքնակազմակերպվի ու անի, ապա ոչ քաղաքական ուժ կա էդտեղ, ոչ քաղաքականություն։ Կա դիշովկա արկածախնդիրների ոհմակ։
Բիձ, մի հատ փորձի, արի իրար հետ տեքստը գրենք, ուղերձ էիր չէ՞ ուզում էդ գյուղի բնակիչներին ուղարկել, որ կազմակերպվեն ճամփեն սարքեն, արի գրենք ուղարկենք, տես ինչ ա լինում։

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ, ուրեմն ես էդ հոդվածը մի անգամ չի որ կարդացել եմ։ Ու դու ապացուցում ես, որ նույն ձևի դեմագոգիայով ես ուզում յանի «ազգը խելքի բերել» ինչ որ Նիկոլը։ *Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում*
> 
> 
> *Է որ իմանային ոնց գտնել ու անել, բա կանեին էլի, էլ ու՞մ տանձին էին պետք Լևոնն ու իրա շայկեն։*
> Դու քո բերած ընդգծածները որ բերում ես, ասենք՝ 
> 
> 
> Քո մեջ հարց չի առաջանու՞մ թե էլ ում տանձին ա պետք էս ասողը։ Յանի ինքներդ արեք, ես պատասխանատվություն չեմ կրում։ Բայց հետո ինքը էդ արածը կվերագրի իրեն ու կդառնա իշխանություն, չէ՞։ Ապեր էսի ի՞նչ ա կոչվում քո կարծիքով։ Էսի քաղաքական խոսք ա հա՞, ոնց որ մեկը ասի, ինքներդ որոնեք Հայաստանում տնտեսական անկումը կանխելու միջոցներ ու դեմն առեք ու կոչվի տնտեսագետ, հա՞։ Դու հասկանում ես ինչ ա նշանակում կոնկրետ գործողություն *կազմակերպել* ու դրա համար պատասխանատվություն կրել։ Իսկ ինքը հիմա նստած ա ոչ մի բանի համար։ Որովհետև իրեն թվում էր թե պատասխանատվություն եթե չվերցնի կոնկրետ բան անելու համար, չի նստի ու կպլստա, բայց լավ էլ նստեց։ 
> Էդ մարդկանց կոչ էր արել մլիցու ու ԲՏ–ի դեմ հելնել գլուխ–մլուխ ցխել, էդ դեպքում բա խի՞ էր մարտի մեկին հանգստացնում ժողովդրին։ 
> ...


Վիշ, ինքդ չէիր ասել՞  


> Բիձ դու խառնում ես: Քաղաքական վարիացիաները մանրուքներում են, այնպիսի մանրուքներում՝ որոնք էական են ու որոնք են կեղտոտում գործի մեջ: Նիկոլը կոնկրետ գործողություն անելու ոչ մի կոչ չի արել իր մեկերի գումարի մասին պատմող հեքիաթ-ելույթներում: *Որ գտնես, բեր կոխի աչքս:*


Տեղադրել եմ հենց քո պահանջածը ու բոլդով էլ նշել եմ կոնկրետը: Մարդը քյասար ասել ա գնացեք պաստառով թաք-թաք կանգնեք  դատախազության դեմը: Ուզել ես, արել եմ: Քո ուզածն եմ արել: Հիմա խի ես դժգոհում՞  :Sad: 
Ես քաղաքացիական հասարակություն չեմ ուզում սարքեմ: Ուզում եմ համախմբված գեղացիություն, համախմբված պադյեզդի ժողովուրդ սարքեմ:  :LOL:

----------

davidus (29.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, ինքդ չէիր ասել՞  
> Տեղադրել եմ հենց քո պահանջածը ու բոլդով էլ նշել եմ կոնկրետը: Մարդը քյասար ասել ա գնացեք պաստառով թաք-թաք կանգնեք  դատախազության դեմը: Ուզել ես, արել եմ: Քո ուզածն եմ արել: Հիմա խի ես դժգոհում՞ 
> Ես քաղաքացիական հասարակություն չեմ ուզում սարքեմ: Ուզում եմ համախմբված գեղացիություն, համախմբված պադյեզդի ժողովուրդ սարքեմ:


Բիձ, ես ջոգում եմ, որ քո խնդալն էլ է գալիս քո աչքս կոխածից: Օրինակ ես քեզ ասեմ Բիձ դու կարող ես պար գալ, կարող ես տանձի ծառը բարձրանալ, կարող ես ծաղկից ծաղիկ թռչել, դրանք յուրաքանչյուրը իհարկե առանձին առանձին կոնկրետ գործողություններ են: Բայց ես քեզ կոնկրետ ասում ե՞մ որը անես, երբ անես: Ու ո՞րն է իմ դերը այդ գործողություններում: Հատ հատ, մարուք առ մանրուք բացատրեմ, թե՞ ոնց: Օրինակ դու դատախազության դեմը որ կանգնեիր, ի՞նչ պաստառ էիր բռնելու, ապեր, «մա՛հ ԲՏ-ների՞ն» :Tongue:  Էդ ի՞նչ անմատչելի տեղեկություն էիր հաղորդելու մարդկանց, ու ո՞ր մարդկանց: Էդ ի՞նչ երգ ու բանաստեղծություն էիր գրելու, որ ավազակապետության հիմքերը խարխլեիր, ա՛յ կոմպոզիտոր: Դու էս ձեռառնոցին ե՞ս բերում ու աչքս կոխում: Ուրեմն ժողովդրին որ ոմանք ոչխարի տեղ չդնեն, ապա էս ժողովուրդը ավելի շուտ քաղահասարակություն կդառնա, քան թե տարբեր  դուդուկների տակ տրնգի պարելով: Պայքա՜ր պայքա՜ր... «երգի պարի» ծակ «հեղափոխականներ»: :Bad: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝ 30.09.2010  00:07 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝ 29.09.2010  23:58 ----------

Տես ինչ գժոտ «կոնկրետ» գործողություն է օրինակ սա՝



> ...ինչ-որ մի թռուցիկ գրելով եւ ինչ-որ տեղ այն փակցնելով...


Դե կգնաս ու ինչ-որ մի բան կգրես ու ինչ-որ տեղ կկպցնես Բիձ: Ընթացքում չմոռանաս քո մեջ պայքարի նորանոր ռեսուրսներ փնտրել ու քո մեջ պայքարի ոգի ու հաստատակամություն դաստիարակել: Հասկացա՞ր:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ, ես ջոգում եմ, որ քո խնդալն էլ է գալիս քո աչքս կոխածից: Օրինակ ես քեզ ասեմ Բիձ դու կարող ես պար գալ, կարող ես տանձի ծառը բարձրանալ, կարող ես ծաղկից ծաղիկ թռչել, դրանք յուրաքանչյուրը իհարկե առանձին առանձին կոնկրետ գործողություններ են: Բայց ես քեզ կոնկրետ ասում ե՞մ որը անես, երբ անես: Ու ո՞րն է իմ դերը այդ գործողություններում: Հատ հատ, մարուք առ մանրուք բացատրեմ, թե՞ ոնց: Օրինակ դու դատախազության դեմը որ կանգնեիր, ի՞նչ պաստառ էիր բռնելու, ապեր, «մա՛հ ԲՏ-ների՞ն» Էդ ի՞նչ անմատչելի տեղեկություն էիր հաղորդելու մարդկանց, ու ո՞ր մարդկանց: Էդ ի՞նչ երգ ու բանաստեղծություն էիր գրելու, որ ավազակապետության հիմքերը խարխլեիր, ա՛յ կոմպոզիտոր: Դու էս ձեռառնոցին ե՞ս բերում ու աչքս կոխում: Ուրեմն ժողովդրին որ ոմանք ոչխարի տեղ չդնեն, ապա էս ժողովուրդը ավելի շուտ քաղահասարակություն կդառնա, քան թե տարբեր  դուդուկների տակ տրնգի պարելով: Պայքա՜ր պայքա՜ր... «երգի պարի» ծակ «հեղափոխականներ»:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝ 30.09.2010  00:07 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝ 29.09.2010  23:58 ----------
> 
> Տես ինչ գժոտ «կոնկրետ» գործողություն է օրինակ սա՝
> 
> *Դե կգնաս ու ինչ-որ մի բան կգրես ու ինչ-որ տեղ կկպցնես Բիձ:* Ընթացքում չմոռանաս քո մեջ պայքարի նորանոր ռեսուրսներ փնտրել ու քո մեջ պայքարի ոգի ու հաստատակամություն դաստիարակել: Հասկացա՞ր:


Չէ, Վիշ ջան, ես կսպասեմ մինչև դու բարձրախոսը վերցնես ձեռդ ու ինձ հրամայես, թե բիձա, գնա նունուֆարից վերցրու 167մմ x 191,5 մմ չափսի  3m  թղթի  վրա 8 arialam ով տպած հայտարարությունը, հել կանգառ, հետևի դռնից նստի 86 համարի տրոլեբուսը,   գնա յոնջայըղ 7 փողոց 116 տան չափառի հյուսիսայի կողմի  չորրորդ ցցի վրա, ցցի ծերից 14 մմ ներքև,  50 համարի կոճիթելով 4 հատ դեպի ձախ տված աբառտոտով փաթթի էդ,  քարկապ տու, տան տիրոջից էլ պեչատած տեղադրման տեղեկանքը վերցրու ու հետ վազի: 
Կանեմ, հաստատ կանեմ ախպերս

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չէ, Վիշ ջան, ես կսպասեմ մինչև դու բարձրախոսը վերցնես ձեռդ ու ինձ հրամայես, թե բիձա, գնա նունուֆարից վերցրու 167մմ x 191,5 մմ չափսի  3m  թղթի  վրա 8 arialam ով տպած հայտարարությունը, հել կանգառ, հետևի դռնից նստի 86 համարի տրոլեբուսը,   գնա յոնջայըղ 7 փողոց 116 տան չափառի հյուսիսայի կողմի  չորրորդ ցցի վրա, ցցի ծերից 14 մմ ներքև,  50 համարի կոճիթելով 4 հատ դեպի ձախ տված աբառտոտով փաթթի էդ,  քարկապ տու, տան տիրոջից էլ պեչատած տեղադրման տեղեկանքը վերցրու ու հետ վազի: 
> Կանեմ, հաստատ կանեմ ախպերս


Լավ, ոնց ուզում ես արա, կարևորը հավատաս, որ դա պայքարի ձև է ու հաստատ հաղթելու ես: :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, Վիշ ջան, ես կսպասեմ մինչև դու բարձրախոսը վերցնես ձեռդ ու ինձ հրամայես, թե բիձա, գնա նունուֆարից վերցրու 167մմ x 191,5 մմ չափսի  3m  թղթի  վրա 8 arialam ով տպած հայտարարությունը, հել կանգառ, հետևի դռնից նստի 86 համարի տրոլեբուսը,   գնա յոնջայըղ 7 փողոց 116 տան չափառի հյուսիսայի կողմի  չորրորդ ցցի վրա, ցցի ծերից 14 մմ ներքև,  50 համարի կոճիթելով 4 հատ դեպի ձախ տված աբառտոտով փաթթի էդ,  քարկապ տու, տան տիրոջից էլ պեչատած տեղադրման տեղեկանքը վերցրու ու հետ վազի: 
> Կանեմ, հաստատ կանեմ ախպերս


Մինչև էս գործողությունների պլանը հաստատելը, մի հատ ռազմավարություն ա պետք գրել, ու մանրամասն բացատրել, թե ինչի՞ ֆոնտը էտքան, ինչի՞ 14 միլիմետր, ինչ կոճի թել ու ոչ թե պռովուլկա, ու վերջապես ինչի՞ քարկապ ու ոչ թե բանձիկ: Դեպքերի զարգացումը առաջ մի քցեք, պետք ա լաաաաաաավ մտածել մի բան անելուց առաջ:

----------

davidus (01.10.2010), Բիձա (30.09.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մինչև էս գործողությունների պլանը հաստատելը, մի հատ ռազմավարություն ա պետք գրել, ու մանրամասն բացատրել, թե ինչի՞ ֆոնտը էտքան, ինչի՞ 14 միլիմետր, ինչ կոճի թել ու ոչ թե պռովուլկա, ու վերջապես ինչի՞ քարկապ ու ոչ թե բանձիկ: Դեպքերի զարգացումը առաջ մի քցեք, *պետք ա լաաաաաաավ մտածել մի բան անելուց առաջ:*


Իմեննօ: Ոչ թե ժողովդրին աննպատակ օր ու գիշեր պահել Օպերայի հայաթում, իսկ թաթարների արշավանքից հետո հանգստացնել ու ցրել տներով, դրանից հետո թռնել, երազել շուրջերկրյա կայֆերի մասին, հետո հուզված գալ ու նետվել իրավապահների գիրկը ու արդարանալ չարածի համար: Իսկ միևնույն ժամանակ մնացած արկածախնդիրները ծանոթ-բարեկամ ճարելով գլուխները պրծցնեն, իսկ դեմագոգների դեմագոգը ժողովդրին ասի «չնայած մեր ընկերները բանտում են, բայց ես ուրախ եմ որ դուք այստեղ եք»: Վերջում էլ էս ժողովուրդը միավորվելու ունակությունից զուրկ անտարբեր ամբոխ դուրս կգա:

----------


## Բիձա

> Իմեննօ: Ոչ թե ժողովդրին աննպատակ օր ու գիշեր պահել Օպերայի հայաթում, իսկ թաթարների արշավանքից հետո հանգստացնել ու ցրել տներով, դրանից հետո թռնել, երազել շուրջերկրյա կայֆերի մասին, հետո հուզված գալ ու նետվել իրավապահների գիրկը ու արդարանալ չարածի համար: Իսկ միևնույն ժամանակ մնացած արկածախնդիրները ծանոթ-բարեկամ ճարելով գլուխները պրծցնեն, իսկ դեմագոգների դեմագոգը ժողովդրին ասի «չնայած մեր ընկերները բանտում են, բայց ես ուրախ եմ որ դուք այստեղ եք»: Վերջում էլ էս ժողովուրդը միավորվելու ունակությունից զուրկ անտարբեր ամբոխ դուրս կգա:


Բա, Վիշապ ջան բա որ ասում ենք լիդերներն ըտենց աիբներ ունեն:  :Sad: 
Դրա համար նախ և առաջ պտի ամենքն էնքան դուխ ու խելք ունենա, որ սաղովս քո լիդերներին  էլ  միշտ ծեծած պահենք, /չոբանի շան նման սոված, պոչը կտրած ու մի կտոր հացի համար 100 անգամ մեռսի ասող/  որ  ինքը միշտ ժողովրդի նոր  դոզա ծեծից վախեցեծ ըտենց ԲՏ-ություններ ու սիլիբիլիներ չանի ուրիշ տերերի հետ: 
Բա մեր ասածն էլ հենց էտ ա, որ  սկզբից մանդր գործերով ախպերավարի գործեր են արվում ու վայրկյան չանցած դրանց մեջից մեկը լիդեր ա կայնում: Հենց տեսան որ ասենք համբոն ա լիդերը, սաղով ասում են արա համբո տղա, որ իմացել ենք ԲՏ-ություն ես արել, առաջինը քեզ ենք սատկացնելու, ու աչքները 4 արած համ համբոյին հետևելով, համ գործը շարունակելով պտի մտաժելակերպ ու մթնոլորտ փոխվի: 
Իսկ Նիկոլի հաշվով իմ կարծիքով սխալ ես: Ես կարծում եմ, որ իրեն հանձնվելու ա դրդել/ստիպել  ստռատեգը ու տղեն այլ ելք չուներ: Նիկոլը խելքի ու հեռատատեսության պակաս իմ կարծիքով չունի:

----------

Tig (02.10.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, խոստացել էի, որ վրան եմ խփելու թեմայում, էն էլ զբաղված եմ ահավոր  :Sad:  Մինչև 5-րդ էջն եմ կարդացել թեմայի ոնց-որ: Կաշխատեմ դասերս շուտ անել, որ էլի գրեմ: Էս թեման ինձ համար շատ կարևոր է: Աշխատել եմ շատ հակիրճ գրել, եթե կցանկանաք, ավելի կմանրամասնեմ  :Smile: 




> Աստղ ջան, ես կրթություն ասելով, հենց սա էլ ինկատի ունեմ: Ասում ես պատմություն… պարտվողի հոգեբանություն… Լրիվ ճիշտ ես ասում: Ասում ես փոքր եղբորդ այս և այն գաղափարների մատուցում… Հա, բայց… Բիձու ասածը նորից չկրկնեմ: Շրջապատում գերիշխումա այլ մտածողություն: Պետքա էդ քո ասած գաղափարները հնարավորինս շատ մարդկաց մեջ սերմանել: Մի հատ կոպիտ օրինակ բերեմ՝ այ աղանդավորները ո՞նց են աշխատում,  ոնց են տարածում իրանց գաղափարները… Իհարկե չեմ ասում ընկնենք փողոցները ու «եհովայի վկայի» կերպար ստանանք, բայց դա իրականացնելու համար պետքա մի բան մտածել… Ու ասեմ, որ արդեն կան մարդիկ ովքեր իրականացնում են դա: Օրինակ «Կարին» ազգագրական երգի և պարի համույթի ղեկավար Գագիկ Գինոսյանը և նրա բոլոր սաներն ու ընկերները միասին վերցրած… Նրանք կազմակերպում են պարի, երգի սիրողական միջոցաջումներ, /արշավներ, հանօգուտ աշխատանքներ/ ու անպայման ներգրավում են այդ միջոցառումներում ժողովրդին: Ինչպես ասում է ազգագրագետ տիկին Խառատյանը՝ «Որպիսի ծեսը, տոնը, երգը, պարը կամ ցանկացած բան, դառնա և լինի իրոք ժողովրդական, ապա ժողովուրդը պիտի անպայման մասնակից լինի այդ ամենին, այլ ոչ թե ուղակի դիտողի դերում լինի»: Իսկ մենք նմանատիպ բոլոր երևույթների նկատմանբ ուղակի դիտող ենք, դրա համար էլ դրանց նկատմամբ կորցրել ենք հոգեհարազատությունը և մերը լինելու զգացողությունը: Այս առումով միասնական շուրջպարը ավանդական դարձնելու գաղափարիդ 2 ձեռքով կողմ եմ; Եթե ուզում եք տեսնենք էդ համախմբման սաղմերը, վաղը չէ մյուս օրը՝ ամսի 24-ին, եկեք կասկադ ու համոզված եմ կզգաք էդ էներգետիկան: 
> Գինոսյանը Լեոնիդ Ազգալդյանի զինվորներից է եղել, բայց դեռ երբեք նրա մեջ ազգայնամոլության աստիճանի հասնող մտքեր չեմ տեսել: Թեկուզ և մշակույթի նկատմամբ, երբեք չեմ լսել, որ նա թերագնահատի օտարների մշակույթը, այլ նրա մոտեցումը զուր մերի վերագտնումն է և պահպանումը, ինչպես նաև զարգացումը, բայց հիմքերը՝ այսինքն ինքներս մեզ հասկանալով… Լավ թեմայից շատ եմ շեղվում:
>  Աստղ ջան, հիմա ասում ես` միադեմ ազգային մշակո՞ւյթ… Այս հարցում Մեֆի հետ համամիտ եմ, որ բազմազանությունը դա հարստությունա: Այլ հարցա, երբ դա պառակտման աղբյուրա դառնում, ոնցոր ասում ես` սասունցիք սասունցիներից բացի «ուրիշներին» աղջիկ չեն տալիս: Այ էս ծայրահեղական մոտեցումների դեմ պետքա դուրս գալ: Ու պետքա հասկացնել սասունցուն, արցախցուն, երևանցուն, լոռեցուն... որ բոլորս մի ենք ու, որ սասունցու մշակույթը նույնպես բոլորինս է: Նորից անդրադառնոմ «Կարինին», նրանք պարում են ոչ թե կոնկրետ ինչոր տարածաշրջանի պարեր, այլ բոլոր տարատեսակները: Նույնիսկ համշենականը… Ու ասեմ, որ սա միավորման շատ մեծ պոտենցյալա իրա մեջ կրում, անձամբ իմ մաշկի վրա զգացածն եմ ասում: Հիմա հաջորդ փուլը` միավորումից զատ պիտի գաղափարենր առաջ քաշել ու սերմանել; Ասեմ, որ Գինոսյանը և իր թիմը դա էլ է անում: Ու ոչ ոք թող չմտածի, որ նա ազգայնամոլական գաղափարներովա առաջնորդվում: Նրա մոտեցումը սա է` «սիրիր և պահպանիր քոնը, բայց մի տրորիր ուրիշինը, քանի դեռ ուրիշը չի ցանկացել տրորել քոնը»:


Տիգ ջան, անկեղծ ասած ծանոթ չեմ նշածդ Կարին ազգագրականին, բայց եթե ասում ես, որ տարբերություն չեն դնում տարածքային ֆակտորով, ուրեմն լավ է: Բայց, ես էլի իմ չորկողությունը պիտի անեմ  :Jpit:  Սա էլի մի օրինակ է, որ մենք կառչած ենք մեր անցյալից, որը բաղկացած էր միմիայն պարտություններից: Թող լինի Գյումրիի պարի պետական անսամբլ, Իջևանի, Գավառի... ասենք երեխան հարցնում է, թե Կարինը ի՞նչ է, մենք պատասխանում ենք՝ մեր քաղաքներից է: Քարտեզի վրա ցույց ենք տալիս, բայց Թուրքիայի տարածքում է: Եկանք էլի մեր պատմությանը, որ մեզ կոտորել են, քշել մեր հայրենի հողերից... այստեղ երկու դեպք կա, որի մասին հետո կգրեմ  :Wink: 

Իսկ իր մոտեցման կապակցությամբ, թե պետք չէ տրորել ուրիշինը, քանի դեռ ինքը չի ցանկացել տրորել, կարող ենք ուրախանալ, որովհետև չի ասել՝ մինչև չտրորի: Այսինքն՝ ինքը չի էլ ցանկանում թույլ տալ, որ տրորվի  :Ok: : Իհարկե մշակույթի բնագավառն է, ռազմատենչ հայտարարություններ պետք չեն, բայց որ ինձ մնար, կարգախոսը այսպիսին կլիներ՝ չտրորենք ուրիշինը, բայց պատժենք մերը տրորել ցանկացողներին և տրորենք նրանցը, եթե մեր շահերից է դա բխում: Էս էլ իմ ռազմատենչ կարգախոսը  :Jpit:   Բայց քանի որ, էլի եմ ասում, սա մշակույթի բնագավառ է, որը չպետք է ճանաչի քաղաքականություն, այլ պետք է լինի ազգերը կամրջող միջոցներից մեկը, ապա սա կարող ենք օգտագործել քաղաքական, ազգային անվտանգության ոլորտում: Բիձային էլ ասեմ, որ ես եղբորս համերաշխության դրդելով ուզում եմ, որ մենք մեզ չկոտորենք գոնե, իսկ օտարին թույլ չտանք անգամ մտածել մեզ վնասելու մասին: Ինչպե՞ս է ընտանիքի ներսում, այ այդպես ազգի ներսում պետք է լինի: Ճիշտ է, սա արդեն ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից է, որովհետև մարդը մարդուն գայլ է, բայց դե մենք ենք դաստիարակում, ուրեմն կարող ենք նաև էդ ամենի դեմն առնել:

հ.գ. Ես ստորաբար ներկա չգտնվեցի ամսի 24-ի միջոցառմանը: Շատ եմ ափսոսում: Միակ օրն էր, որ տխրել էի՝ դասերի շուտ ավարտվելու պատճառով, ինչի հետևանքով չկարողացա ներկա գտնվել: Տիգը պատմում է, երեխեք, որ պարերից հետո ոչ ոք տուն չի ցանկացել գնալ: Սկսել են հայրենասիրական երգեր երգելը... այ քեզ ինքնաբուխ հանրահավաք  :Hands Up: 



> *Իսկ դու ի՞նչ պրակտիկ առաջարկներ ունես:* Օրինակ, Բիձու` գյուղերին նամակներ ուղարկելու առաջարկն էլ հավանեցի, չեղած տեղը էլի բանա, վերացական չի…


Օրինակ կառաջարկեի մեր իշխանություններին միավորել գյուղական և քաղաքային համայնքները, քչացնել նրանց թիվը՝ մեծացնելով նրանք: Հիմա բացատրեմ: Մենք ունենք 865 գյուղական և 48 քաղաքային համայնքներ: Ես հենց ներսի ինֆորմացիա ունեմ, որ խելացի մարդիկ /ինքս ինձ գովեցի, էլի  :Jpit: / առաջարկել են միավորել 25 տուն ունեցող գյուղը կողքի խոշոր գյուղի հետ, բայց առաջարկը մերժվել է, քանի որ այդ 25 տնանի գյուղի ղեկավարները ասել են՝ յաաաա, բա մեր գյուղի ավանդույթնե՜րը, մեր հերոսնե՜րը... ու ավանդաբար թշնամական հարաբերությունների մեջ են կողքի գյուղի հետ: Այսինքն՝ էլի իմ ասածին եկանք  :Smile:  Համեմատության համար քննարկենք Սլովենիայի օրինակը, որը արդեն Շենգենյան համաձայնագրի անդամ է, ԵՄ անդամ: Ուրեմն տարածքը  20 000 կմ² է, բնակչությունը՝ մոտ 2 մլն, բաժանվում է 210 համայնքի, որից 11-ը միայն քաղաքի ստատուս ունեն: Բյուջեն էլ 20 միլիարդ: Իսկ մենք 910 համայնք ունենք՝ անհայտ թվով բնակիչներով, 2 մլրդ բյուջեով: Ես առաջարկում եմ ստիպել հայերին միասին ապրել: Աբսուրդ է առաջին հայացքից, բայց շատ արդի խնդիր: Մենք կողք կողքի չենք կարողանում ապրել: Սա առաջարկներիցս մեկն է, որը իշխանության իրականացնելիք գործ է: Սա կարող ենք հենց մենք առաջարկի տեսքով ուղարկել կառավարությանը: Հենց այստեղ էլ մշակենք ու ուղարկենք: Կարող ենք ստորագրել՝ ակումբ.ամ: Կամ մեր անուններով, խնդիր չկա: Միայն թե լուրջ վերաբերվենք գործին ու հարկադրենք թեկուզ մերժման դեպքում հիմնավոր պատճառներ նշել: Ի՞նչ կասեք  :Think: 

Իսկ անձամբ մենք միայն շրջապատը դաստիարակելով կարող ենք զբաղվել: Ինքս էլ քաղաքականության մեջ չեմ կարող մտնել գոնե այժմ, բայց օրինակի համար ասեմ, որ երբ մեր տանը ինչ-որ մեկը ասում է ղափանցի կամ սիսիանցի, ծնողներս զգուշացնում են մեր հյուրին, որ ինքը իմ հետ կարող է լուրջ պրոբլեմներ ունենալ  :LOL:  Նույնն էլ շրջապատում: Ես փոքրուց եմ բախվել այս հարցին, ինձ շատ տհաճություն է պատճառել այս հանգամանքը: Մայրիկիս ընտանիքը ցեղասպանության ժամանակ գաղթել է և այժմ հաստատված է Գյումրիի մոտակայքում: Փոքրուց շփումս մեծ է եղել այդ գյուղի հետ, բայց ցավոք շատ լավ հիշողություններ չկան, որովհետև օր չկար, որ վեճ չծագեր իմ ու տեղի երեխաների միջև: Ինձ մատով էին ցույց տալիս, թե՝ երևանցի, երևանցի... ու իբր դա անպատվաբեր մի բան է: Մի օր էլ որ տեսա քեռուս որդուն են սովորեցնում, որ ինձ ծաղրի՝ երևանաբնակ լինելուս պատճառով, արյունը գլխիս խփեց: Փոքր ժամանակ էլ չասեմ՝ ինչ չար եմ եղել  :LOL:  Էդ տղայի կոկորդից բռնել էի ու առուն էի գցում: Լավ է ժամանակին ուշքի եկա, թե չէ հիմա ոչ թե ուսանող Աստղը կգրեր ակումբում, այլ՝ նստած-հելած, տարածք նայող Աստղը  :LOL:  Միգուցե հենց այդ հանգամանքն էլ պատճառ է դարձել, որ ես խորացել եմ այս խնդրի մեջ: Կարծիք կա, չէ՞, որ երբ անձամբ չես բախվում խնդրին, ավելի լավ չես պատկերացնում ու լուծման ուղիներն էլ չես տեսնում: Իմ ընկերները մեծամասամբ ՀՀ տարբեր մարզերից են, ԼՂՀ-ից, Ջավախքից, Իսրայելից... Շատ է եղել, որ իրար հետ բավականին ժամանակ շփվել ենք, նոր իմացել, որ նույն թաղամասից ենք  :LOL:  Ինձ համար կարևոր չէ իր տարածքային ծագումնաբանությունը, բավական է, որ իմ հայրենակիցն է, իմ երկրի քաղաքացին և, վերջապես, լավ մարդ:

----------

einnA (02.10.2010), Tig (02.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Երեխեք, խոստացել էի, որ վրան եմ խփելու թեմայում, էն էլ զբաղված եմ ահավոր  Մինչև 5-րդ էջն եմ կարդացել թեմայի ոնց-որ: Կաշխատեմ դասերս շուտ անել, որ էլի գրեմ: Էս թեման ինձ համար շատ կարևոր է: Աշխատել եմ շատ հակիրճ գրել, եթե կցանկանաք, ավելի կմանրամասնեմ 
> 
> 
> Տիգ ջան, անկեղծ ասած ծանոթ չեմ նշածդ Կարին ազգագրականին, բայց եթե ասում ես, որ տարբերություն չեն դնում տարածքային ֆակտորով, ուրեմն լավ է: Բայց, ես էլի իմ չորկողությունը պիտի անեմ  Սա էլի մի օրինակ է, որ մենք կառչած ենք մեր անցյալից, որը բաղկացած էր միմիայն պարտություններից: Թող լինի Գյումրիի պարի պետական անսամբլ, Իջևանի, Գավառի... ասենք երեխան հարցնում է, թե Կարինը ի՞նչ է, մենք պատասխանում ենք՝ մեր քաղաքներից է: Քարտեզի վրա ցույց ենք տալիս, բայց Թուրքիայի տարածքում է: Եկանք էլի մեր պատմությանը, որ մեզ կոտորել են, քշել մեր հայրենի հողերից... այստեղ երկու դեպք կա, որի մասին հետո կգրեմ 
> 
> Իսկ իր մոտեցման կապակցությամբ, թե պետք չէ տրորել ուրիշինը, քանի դեռ ինքը չի ցանկացել տրորել, կարող ենք ուրախանալ, որովհետև չի ասել՝ մինչև չտրորի: Այսինքն՝ ինքը չի էլ ցանկանում թույլ տալ, որ տրորվի : Իհարկե մշակույթի բնագավառն է, ռազմատենչ հայտարարություններ պետք չեն, բայց որ ինձ մնար, կարգախոսը այսպիսին կլիներ՝ չտրորենք ուրիշինը, բայց պատժենք մերը տրորել ցանկացողներին և տրորենք նրանցը, եթե մեր շահերից է դա բխում: Էս էլ իմ ռազմատենչ կարգախոսը   Բայց քանի որ, էլի եմ ասում, սա մշակույթի բնագավառ է, որը չպետք է ճանաչի քաղաքականություն, այլ պետք է լինի ազգերը կամրջող միջոցներից մեկը, ապա սա կարող ենք օգտագործել քաղաքական, ազգային անվտանգության ոլորտում: Բիձային էլ ասեմ, որ ես եղբորս համերաշխության դրդելով *ուզում եմ, որ մենք մեզ չկոտորենք գոնե*, իսկ օտարին թույլ չտանք անգամ մտածել մեզ վնասելու մասին: Ինչպե՞ս է ընտանիքի ներսում, այ այդպես ազգի ներսում պետք է լինի: Ճիշտ է, սա արդեն ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից է, որովհետև *մարդը մարդուն գայլ է,* բայց դե մենք ենք դաստիարակում, ուրեմն կարող ենք նաև էդ ամենի դեմն առնել:
> 
> հ.գ. Ես ստորաբար ներկա չգտնվեցի ամսի 24-ի միջոցառմանը: Շատ եմ ափսոսում: Միակ օրն էր, որ տխրել էի՝ դասերի շուտ ավարտվելու պատճառով, ինչի հետևանքով չկարողացա ներկա գտնվել: Տիգը պատմում է, երեխեք, որ պարերից հետո ոչ ոք տուն չի ցանկացել գնալ: Սկսել են հայրենասիրական երգեր երգելը... այ քեզ ինքնաբուխ հանրահավաք 
> 
> ...


Էհ Ասըղ, Աստղ: Բերածդ բոլոր օրինակներում սխալ ես գործել: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ դա օգուտ է, քանի որ հենց քո փորձով կարող ենք քննարկել տարբեր սխալներ ու տեսնել թե ինչումն է բանը: Դու ինչքան կարող ես քո գլխին եկածը պատմի, տեսնենք ազգովի էլ ինչ սխալներ ունենք: Դու այդ առումով շտեմարան ես:  :Tongue: 
1- Դու փոքր ժամանակ "սխալ ժամանակին ես "ուշքի"" եկել:  Էդ տղուն պետք է առուն գցած լինեիր: Համ ինքը տղա կմեծանար, համ էլ դու հիմա իրավունք աշխատած կլինեիր տղա դաստիարակելու:  Ու ակումբում էլ ոչ թե համերաշխության կոչեր կանեիր, այլ մարդկային էությանը համապատասխան ելքերի կտրամադրեիր: 
 Մինչև սեռահասունությունը, աղջիկ -տղա,  իրենց իրավունքների պաշտպանության հարցում նույն դաստիարակությունը պետք է ստանան: Իրենք պետք է ատամներով էլ իրենցը պաշտպանեն: Մեզանում ոչ տղաների, և ոչ էլ աղջիկների դաստիարակություն կա: Առանց դաստիարակելու աղջիկը մի կերպ մայր դառնում է, ու իր ֆունկցիաները կատարում է, բայց տղայից տղամարդը չի ստացվում ու բոլորը մնում են սասունցի դավիթ  քեռու հույսին:
 Մի երկու տարի առաջ մասնագիտությամբ փիլիսոփա ընկերոջս հարցրի թե ինչով ես զբաղվելու, ասեց, տղա թոռնիկներ ունեմ, զբաղվելու եմ իրենց որպես հետագա տղամարդ դաստիարակելու գործով: Մտածեցի, որ հանճարեղ գործ է: Ասում եմ մի գուցե նման կուրսեր էլ բացես՞: Ասում է, գնացել եմ, կողքի դպրոցի դիրեկտորի մոտ եմ գնացել, ասեց -գնա գործիդ: 
2- *Կառավարությանը խորհուրդ տալը:* 
 Աստղ, Աստղ, էս ինչ ես  առաջարկում՞: Քաղաքագետ- դիվանագետ ես դառնալու: Բա քո  դասագրքերում գրած չի, որ ցանկացած պաշտոնյային խորհուրդ տալը արդեն ոչ միայն քաղաքականությունից դուրս գործ է, այլ գործը վարի տալու սկիզբ, դրանց այլասերելու ու դրանց ճորտագրվելու դիմում՞:  
Ես առաջարկել եմ իշխանությունից հեռու, /որ ինքը չտեսնի թե ինչ ենք անում/, մանրից, փոքր խմբերով մանր գործեր անենք, ու հետո, որ ուժեղանանք՝ դուրս գանք, դրանց *պարտադրենք* մեր ուզածը: 
Քեզ թվում է, թե կառավարությունը չի հասկանում, խելք չունի, ֆանտազիա չունի, կարոտ է քո առաջարկին՞: Հա, կարող է ինքը չի հասկանում, խելք էլ ու ֆանտազիա էլ չունի, *բայց  ինքը թքած ունի մեր սաղի վրա* ու իր վրա *ազդու կարող է լինել միայն ու միայն ստիպելը, "հայերեն" ասած զաստավիտը:*  :Ok:  :Angry2:  :Sad: 
Հասկացիր, ցանկացած պաշտոնյայի կայֆը  մեզ կզած կահելն է, մեզ ստրկացնելը: Իրենց խորհուրդ տալ, նշանակում է շարունակել ճորտ մնալը   :Ok: 
3-Մնացածը քո մյուս փոստի առթիվ  :Tongue:

----------

Tig (02.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Օրինակ կառաջարկեի մեր իշխանություններին* միավորել գյուղական և քաղաքային համայնքները, քչացնել նրանց թիվը՝ մեծացնելով նրանք:* Հիմա բացատրեմ: Մենք ունենք 865 գյուղական և 48 քաղաքային համայնքներ: Ես հենց ներսի ինֆորմացիա ունեմ, որ խելացի մարդիկ /ինքս ինձ գովեցի, էլի / առաջարկել են միավորել 25 տուն ունեցող գյուղը կողքի խոշոր գյուղի հետ, բայց առաջարկը մերժվել է, քանի որ այդ 25 տնանի գյուղի ղեկավարները ասել են՝ յաաաա, բա մեր գյուղի ավանդույթնե՜րը, մեր հերոսնե՜րը... ու ավանդաբար թշնամական հարաբերությունների մեջ են կողքի գյուղի հետ: Այսինքն՝ էլի իմ ասածին եկանք  Համեմատության համար քննարկենք Սլովենիայի օրինակը, որը արդեն Շենգենյան համաձայնագրի անդամ է, ԵՄ անդամ: Ուրեմն տարածքը  20 000 կմ² է, բնակչությունը՝ մոտ 2 մլն, բաժանվում է 210 համայնքի, որից 11-ը միայն քաղաքի ստատուս ունեն: Բյուջեն էլ 20 միլիարդ: Իսկ մենք 910 համայնք ունենք՝ անհայտ թվով բնակիչներով, 2 մլրդ բյուջեով: Ես առաջարկում եմ ստիպել հայերին միասին ապրել: Աբսուրդ է առաջին հայացքից, բայց շատ արդի խնդիր: Մենք կողք կողքի չենք կարողանում ապրել: Սա առաջարկներիցս մեկն է, որը իշխանության իրականացնելիք գործ է: *Սա կարող ենք հենց մենք առաջարկի տեսքով ուղարկել կառավարությանը: Հենց այստեղ էլ մշակենք ու ուղարկենք: Կարող ենք ստորագրել՝ ակումբ.ամ:* Կամ մեր անուններով, խնդիր չկա: Միայն թե լուրջ վերաբերվենք գործին ու հարկադրենք թեկուզ մերժման դեպքում հիմնավոր պատճառներ նշել: Ի՞նչ կասեք


Աստղ ջան, քո ասած ներսի ինֆոևրմացիան բավականին ճշգրիտ է, փոքր «+» «-»-ներով: «Համայնքների խոշորացման և միջհամայնքնային միավորումների ձևավորման հայեցակարգ»-ը նո՞ր ենք ուղարկել կառավարություն: 2008թ-ին արդեն պատրաստի տարբերակով, իսկ մինչ դրա վերաբերյալ այդ բազմաթիվ առաջարկներ ենք ուղարկել կառավարություն: Մինչև հիմա ընդամենը Վայոց ձորում են սկսել պիլոտային համայնքների վրա անել, էն էլ կասկածում եմ, որ ֆինանսավորումը վերջանա, գործը կիսատ թողեն: 

Ուրեմն, էս խնդրին երկու լուծում կա ներկա պայմաններում՝ 1/ համայնքների խոշորացում և 2/միջհամայնքային միավորումների ստեղծումը: Երկուսն էլ ընդունելի են, երկուսն էլ իրականանալի են, երկուսն էլ ուղղված են համայնքներում ստեղծված էս խայտառակ վիճակը բարելավվելու: Հիմա ընդդիմացողների մասին: Այո, հիմնական ընդդիմացողները ոչ թե ժողովուրդն է, այլ հենց համայնքի ղեկավարները, որոնք ուղղակի չեն ուզում «աթոռ կորցնել»:

Համայնքների խոշորացման դեպքում՝
ՀՀ Սահմանադրության մեջ հստակ սահմանվում է, Համայնքը մեկ կամ մի քանի բնակավայրերի բնակչության հանրությունն է /Հոդված 104.1/: Այսինքն՝ *մեկ համայնքի մեջ կարող են ներառված լինել մի քանի բնակավայրեր:* Այ էս պահը ոչ ոք չի ուզում հասկանա, որ եթե դու ընդգրկվում ես մի մեծ համայնքի կազմում, ապա քո «գեղի» անունը չի փոխվում, «գեղիդ» ավանդույթներն ու «գեղիդ» հերոսը են մոռացվում: Լեզուներս ցավաց սրա մասին խոսելուց, բայց մեկա, ԲԵՏՈՆ:

Միջհամայնքային միավորումների դեպքում ընդամենը կառավարման գործառույթները մեկ ընդհանուր մարմնի հանձնելն է, որը ընտրվում է հենց իրենց կողմից... մանրամասն տվածս հղման մեջ կարող եք ծանոթանալ: Բայց էլի հանգում ենք հայկական ավանդական ԲԵՏՈՆ-ին: Էս անգամ իշխանության մակարդակում:

Այմ մարդ հեռու չգնանք, Վրաստանը, մինչև 2006թ-ի խոշորացումը ուներ 998 համայնք՝ 3200 մարդ միջին բնակչությամբ, իսկ խոշորացումից հետո՝ 69 համայնք՝ 45000 միջին բնակչությամբ / երկու դեպքում էլ Թբիլիսին չհաշված/: Ուղղակի ընտիր ա, արդեն հունի մեջ են ու ապրում են մարդիկ:

Իսկ մեր կառավարության են մրգին էլ չի էս գործով լուրջ զբաղվի, քանի որ թույլ համայնքներից քվե կորզելը ավելի հեշտ է, նամանավանդ հեսա պառլամենտական ընտրություններն են:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.10.2010), Tig (02.10.2010), Բիձա (02.10.2010)

----------


## Tig

Աստղ ջան, համայնքները միավորելու ու քչացնելու առաջարկը շատ լավնա, բայց պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես ինչքան մարդիկ կզրկվեն պաշտոններից.... Դավիթը շատ ճիշտա ասում՝ մեծ դիմադրության կհանդիպենք հենց իշխանություններում… լծակնարի կրճատում ես առաջարկում... :Smile:  *Բաժանիր և տիրիր*…

----------

einnA (02.10.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Օրինակ կառաջարկեի մեր իշխանություններին...


"Вы все в милиции :Shok: ? Фантастика!"  («Դեժավյու» ֆիլմից)...
Փաստորեն մենք արդեն իսկ կայացած դեմոկրատական պետություն ենք, ուռա՛: Ընդդիմադիր երիտասարդությունը իշխանություններին կառուցողական առաջարկներ է անում «Այնթափցի Եղիազար» ծրագրի շրջանակներում: :Jpit:  
Հայեր, խելքի եկեք...


Նայեք, ինչ կառուցողական ընդդիմություն ունենք, պուպուշ, ժողովդրի մասին մտածող... 


Ի՞նչ եք ուզում սրանից ավել անել: :Dntknw:

----------

Բիձա (03.10.2010)

----------


## BSmbat

Ազգովի խելքի գալու համար...
Որ ազգին են ավելի նման հայերն աշխարհում? Հայերն ՈՒՍՈՒՄՆԱՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՆ բոլոր երկրների ՓՈՐՁԵՐԸ այս վիճակից դուրս գալու համար, որոնք վերջում պարզվում են` իրականում փորձանք են մեզ համար. ժամանակի և ռեսուրսների զուր վատնում: Իսկ մինչ օրս մեկը չկա ասի_ԵԿԵՔ ՕԳՏԱԳՈՐԾԵՆՔ ՀՐԵԱԿԱՆ ՓՈՐՁԸ, եթե իհարկե դուք համարում եք, որ մեզ ՓՈՐՁ է պետք: Իսկ տեսական բազա մենք ունենք, և ոչ պակաս արժեքավոր, քան վերը նշվածը: Որն իրականում ունի ոչ պակաս , կուզեք մտածեք բարոյական, կուզեք` քաղաքական, կրոնական և լ ն, ԱՐԺԵՔ, քան նրանց ազգային առաջնորդագիրը: Խոսքս Գ. Տեր-Հարությունյանի` ՆԺԴԵՀԻ մասին է, ավելի ճիշտ` այն գրավոր ժառանգության, որը նա թողել է ՄԵԶ, որը , ցավոք սրտի, այսօր շոշափվում է որոշ կուսակցական ՆԵՂԻՑ ԷԼ ՆԵՂ շահերի, կամ որևէ ՀԸ ն դատարկ եթերը լցնելու նպատակով միայն. ՍԹԱՓՎԵՔ, Նժդեհը որևէ գրական գեղարվեստական աշխատություն չի, որ հեղինակել է. ովքեր ծանոթ են այդ գաղափարներին, և փոքրիշատե խորությամբ ուսումնասիրել են այն, իմ կարծիքով կհամաձայնվեն իմ այն մտքի հետ, որ այսօրվա հայ իրականության մեջ ԱՌԱՋԱՑԱԾ այս իրավիճակը շտկելու ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ այլ տարբերակ դժվար թե գտնվի, քան հետևել Նժդեհի ՎԵՐԱՍՏԵՂԾԱԾ ՈՒՍՄՈՒՆՔԻՆ, նրա առաջարկների...
Հեշտ չէ, իհարկե, այն կարող է հարվածել մի քանիսի անմիջական շահերին, ինչու չէ` որոշ ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ շահերին և ոչ ֆինանսական, լինել Գողգոթա մեր պետության, նրա կայացման համար, բայց միանգամայն ռեալ, արդյունավետ ուղի, որի բարեհաջող ավարտի դեպքում հայը չի կորցնի նաև իր բարոյական նկարագիրը... Եվ ինչպես ժամանակին Վ Սարգսյանն էր ասում "թույլին խղճում են, ՈՒԺԵՂԻՆ ԵՆ ՕԳՆՈՒՄ", կարիքի դեպքում մեզ կօգնեն, այլ ոչ թե իրենց պետական շահերը կարգացնեն մեր դժբախտությունների վրա
Թե չէ_ամերիկա եվրոպա
Լավ ա չէն շարունակում_Азия, Евразия
                                       Что за безобразия???

----------


## Բիձա

> Ազգովի խելքի գալու համար...
> Որ ազգին են ավելի նման հայերն աշխարհում? Հայերն ՈՒՍՈՒՄՆԱՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՆ բոլոր երկրների ՓՈՐՁԵՐԸ այս վիճակից դուրս գալու համար, որոնք վերջում պարզվում են` իրականում փորձանք են մեզ համար. ժամանակի և ռեսուրսների զուր վատնում: Իսկ մինչ օրս մեկը չկա ասի_ԵԿԵՔ ՕԳՏԱԳՈՐԾԵՆՔ ՀՐԵԱԿԱՆ ՓՈՐՁԸ, եթե իհարկե դուք համարում եք, որ մեզ ՓՈՐՁ է պետք: Իսկ տեսական բազա մենք ունենք, և ոչ պակաս արժեքավոր, քան վերը նշվածը: Որն իրականում ունի ոչ պակաս , կուզեք մտածեք բարոյական, կուզեք` քաղաքական, կրոնական և լ ն, ԱՐԺԵՔ, քան նրանց ազգային առաջնորդագիրը: Խոսքս Գ. Տեր-Հարությունյանի` ՆԺԴԵՀԻ մասին է, ավելի ճիշտ` այն գրավոր ժառանգության, որը նա թողել է ՄԵԶ, որը , ցավոք սրտի, այսօր շոշափվում է որոշ կուսակցական ՆԵՂԻՑ ԷԼ ՆԵՂ շահերի, կամ որևէ ՀԸ ն դատարկ եթերը լցնելու նպատակով միայն. ՍԹԱՓՎԵՔ, Նժդեհը որևէ գրական գեղարվեստական աշխատություն չի, որ հեղինակել է. ովքեր ծանոթ են այդ գաղափարներին, և փոքրիշատե խորությամբ ուսումնասիրել են այն, իմ կարծիքով կհամաձայնվեն իմ այն մտքի հետ, որ այսօրվա հայ իրականության մեջ ԱՌԱՋԱՑԱԾ այս իրավիճակը շտկելու ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ այլ տարբերակ դժվար թե գտնվի, քան հետևել Նժդեհի ՎԵՐԱՍՏԵՂԾԱԾ ՈՒՍՄՈՒՆՔԻՆ, նրա առաջարկների...
> Հեշտ չէ, իհարկե, այն կարող է հարվածել մի քանիսի անմիջական շահերին, ինչու չէ` որոշ ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ շահերին և ոչ ֆինանսական, լինել Գողգոթա մեր պետության, նրա կայացման համար, բայց միանգամայն ռեալ, արդյունավետ ուղի, որի բարեհաջող ավարտի դեպքում հայը չի կորցնի նաև իր բարոյական նկարագիրը... Եվ ինչպես ժամանակին Վ Սարգսյանն էր ասում "թույլին խղճում են, ՈՒԺԵՂԻՆ ԵՆ ՕԳՆՈՒՄ", կարիքի դեպքում մեզ կօգնեն, այլ ոչ թե իրենց պետական շահերը կարգացնեն մեր դժբախտությունների վրա
> Թե չէ_ամերիկա եվրոպա
> Լավ ա չէն շարունակում_Азия, Евразия
>                                        Что за безобразия???


Հարգելի BSmbat,  ըստ Ձեր ներկայացրածի, դուք լավ ծանոթ եք Նժդեհի աշխատանքներին:
Ես ինքս, /և կարծում եմ շատերը/ խորը պատկերացում չունեմ  Նժդեհի գափարախոսության և տեսակետների մասին: Չէիք կարող արդյոք այս բաժնում սեղմ ներկայացնել Նժդեհի հիմնական թեզերը, տեսակետերը, մոտեցումները՞: Այդ դեպքում  ներկան էլ հաշվի առնելով, կքնարկենք  դրանք և  մի գուցե ընդհանուր հայտարարների ավելի շուտ ու հեշտ գանք:

----------


## Երվանդ

Քանի խմած եմ ասեմ, որ *զզվում եմ* էս թեմայից, էս նորմալ մարդկանց դեմագոգիայի դրդող թեմա ա: 
 Հ.Գ.
Բգ  :Sorry:

----------

Gayl (04.10.2010), Tig (04.10.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Քանի խմած եմ ասեմ, որ *զզվում եմ* էս թեմայից, էս նորմալ մարդկանց դեմագոգիայի դրդող թեմա ա: 
>  Հ.Գ.
> Բգ


Երվանդ ջան, քանի խմած չեմ ասեմ, որ ես էլ եմ զզվում… Բայց փաստը մնումա փաստ, որ մենք ազգովի խելքի գալու կարիք ունենք… Նայի, անհատական որ վերցնում ես բոլորոս էլ խելացի ենք, բայց որպես հավաքական ազգ անխելք ենք, ու պատմությունը մի անգամ չի որ դա ապացուցելա ու ապացուցումա… Տեսականորեն, բոլորս էլ հասկանում ենք, թե որը որից հետոյա, բայց իրականում այլ կերպ ենք ապրում…

----------


## BSmbat

> Հարգելի BSmbat,  ըստ Ձեր ներկայացրածի, դուք լավ ծանոթ եք Նժդեհի աշխատանքներին:
> Ես ինքս, /և կարծում եմ շատերը/ խորը պատկերացում չունեմ  Նժդեհի գափարախոսության և տեսակետների մասին: Չէիք կարող արդյոք այս բաժնում սեղմ ներկայացնել Նժդեհի հիմնական թեզերը, տեսակետերը, մոտեցումները՞: Այդ դեպքում  ներկան էլ հաշվի առնելով, կքնարկենք  դրանք և  մի գուցե ընդհանուր հայտարարների ավելի շուտ ու հեշտ գանք:


Բիձա ջան, ես ինքս որ ասԵմ մեծագույն գիտակն եմ էդ ասպարեզում սուտ կլնի, բայց և բավարար չափով ծանոթ եմ` թույլ տալու համար ինձ բարձրաձայնել էս թեմայով: Կարճ ասեմ, եթե ծանոթ ես Աստվածաշնչի Հին Կտակարանին, էդ աշխատությունը մեզ համար իրականում ունի ոչ պակաս արժեք, որպես ազգային, ավելի շուտ ՑԵՂԱՅԻՆ, ՑԵՂԱԿՐՈՆ ազգի, հասարակության ձևավորման համար: ՑԵՂԱԿՐՈՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, ահա Նժդեհի կոչը:

Իսկ մեր ընկերոջ ասածի համար _
Երվանդ ջան, վառվանք խմելով, ուտել խմելով, մեր ազգի, մեծերի կենացներով, իսկ ավելի լավ չի եթե գնահատում ենք էդ մարդկանցորպես ՄԵԾ, ուղղակի յուրաքանչյուրս մեր հնարավորության չափով_չանտեսենք նրանց գաղափարները, կյանքի բերենք դրանք:

Ի միջ այլոց եթե հետաքրքիր ա, ու չկարողանաք գտնել ԻՆետում, կարող եմ փոխանցել լինկերը էդ թեմայով:

----------


## davidus

> Ի միջ այլոց եթե հետաքրքիր ա, ու չկարողանաք գտնել ԻՆետում, կարող եմ փոխանցել լինկերը էդ թեմայով:


երևի 2 տարի կլինի, որ ստորագրությանս մեջ էդ լինկը կա...

----------

Բիձա (04.10.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ժող ջան։ Սիրելի Հայրենակիցներ :Tongue:  Ցեղակրոնությունն ու ազգայնական մոտիվացիաները չեն լուծելու մեր խնդիրները։ Այսինքն արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ անշուշտ անհրաժեշտ է ազգային ուղղորդվածությունը։ Բայց սույն թեմայում մոտավոր ընդգծված պրոբլեմները ներքին պրոբլեմներ են։ Ու պրոբլեմները ունեն երկու կողմ։ Մի կողմը իշխանավորների բարոյականության, աշխարհայացքի, մտավոր ունակությունների, կամ կարճ ասած մարդ լինելու խնդիրն է, մյուսը՝ պետական համակարգի,  կառուցվածքի խնդիր է, որտեղ իշխանությունն ու տնտեսությունը մի թևում են ու հակակշռող թև գոյություն չունի։ Վերջինս էլ հենց հիմնական խնդիրն է, փոխադարձ հակակշռող զսպիչ կամ խթանիչ օղակների բացակայությունը։ Դրա համար էլ ամենից շատը ԲՏ–ներն են ձգտում իշխանության, որտեղ քիչ աշխատում ես, շատ լափում։ Ի՞նչը պիտի լինի կենտրոնացված իշխանություն–տնտեսություն  կոռումպացված ապարատի հակակշիռը։ Այս ապարատին սնող, պահող, փայփայող զանգվածը՝ աշխատավոր հարկեր վճարող ժողովուրդը։ Ինչպե՞ս։ Օրինակ օգտագործելով քաղաքացիական անհնազանդության բոլոր ձևերը։ Ո՞վ պիտի կազմակերպի՝ նոր կուսակցություն է պետք։ Որտեղի՞ց պիտի առաջանա այդ նոր կուսակցությունը։ Հայրենասեր, էնտուզիաստ, ամենակարևորը՝ իրավունքներից ու օրենքներից խաբար ու տառաճանաչ ավանգարդ սերնդից։ Այ էստեղից սկսեք։ :Blush:

----------

Տրիբուն (08.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ժող ջան։ Սիրելի Հայրենակիցներ Ցեղակրոնությունն ու ազգայնական մոտիվացիաները չեն լուծելու մեր խնդիրները։ Այսինքն արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ անշուշտ անհրաժեշտ է ազգային ուղղորդվածությունը։ Բայց սույն թեմայում մոտավոր ընդգծված պրոբլեմները ներքին պրոբլեմներ են։ Ու պրոբլեմները ունեն երկու կողմ։ Մի կողմը իշխանավորների բարոյականության, աշխարհայացքի, մտավոր ունակությունների, կամ կարճ ասած մարդ լինելու խնդիրն է, մյուսը՝ պետական համակարգի,  կառուցվածքի խնդիր է, որտեղ իշխանությունն ու տնտեսությունը մի թևում են ու հակակշռող թև գոյություն չունի։ Վերջինս էլ հենց հիմնական խնդիրն է, փոխադարձ հակակշռող զսպիչ կամ խթանիչ օղակների բացակայությունը։ Դրա համար էլ ամենից շատը ԲՏ–ներն են ձգտում իշխանության, որտեղ քիչ աշխատում ես, շատ լափում։ Ի՞նչը պիտի լինի կենտրոնացված իշխանություն–տնտեսություն  կոռումպացված ապարատի հակակշիռը։ Այս ապարատին սնող, պահող, փայփայող զանգվածը՝ աշխատավոր հարկեր վճարող ժողովուրդը։ Ինչպե՞ս։ Օրինակ օգտագործելով քաղաքացիական անհնազանդության բոլոր ձևերը։ Ո՞վ պիտի կազմակերպի՝ նոր կուսակցություն է պետք։ Որտեղի՞ց պիտի առաջանա այդ նոր կուսակցությունը։ Հայրենասեր, էնտուզիաստ, ամենակարևորը՝ իրավունքներից ու օրենքներից խաբար ու տառաճանաչ ավանգարդ սերնդից։ Այ էստեղից սկսեք։


Վիշ ջան,  համերաշխության հորդորող  տոնդ տեղին չէ: էդ  "Հայրենասեր, էնտուզիաստ, ամենակարևորը՝ իրավունքներից ու օրենքներից խաբար ու տառաճանաչ ավանգարդ սերնդից սկսելը։" ասելը հեշտ է, բայց էդ սերունդը օդից է ընկնելու գլխներիս՞ :  
Հեսա, ոնց տեսնում եմ  եղածը լավ էլ հայրենասեր, էնտուզիաստ, ամենակարևորը՝ իրավունքներից ու օրենքներից խաբար ու տառաճանաչ ավանգարդ է: Մյուսներին անմեղ  տեղը քրֆել-  քլնգելու իր իրավունքներից լավ էլ օգտվում է ու թքած ունի սաղի վրա: 
Մենք սկզբից և հիմնկանում ոչ թե քո նկարագրած  մասշտաբայինի մեջ ենք թաղված, այլ հենց էս կարգի մասնավորի՝ մեկս -մեկու հետ հարաբերություններում: 
Մեզանւում ցանկացված պատահական անցորդ կարող է կպնել քեզ, հայհոյել, անպատվել, ու առանց որևէ կորստի շարժվել հաջորդի վրա: 
Բա Ռոբի պապլավոկում մարդ սպանելու պատվեր տալն ինչ էր, նույնի  նախագահին վայել տարբերակը չէր՞: Շարքայինը կքրֆի, նախագահն էլ կգյուլլի: Կողքից էլ կարան ծափ էլ տան: Ու տվին էլ: 
Նախ և առաջ սրա դեմն է պետք  առնել ու հետո նոր՝ բարձր մատերիաներից խոսել: 
Նաղդ կայքն էլ հասարակության մի մասնիկ է, դե տեսնենք, թե ոնց է արձագանքելու իր տարածքում կատարվածին:

----------


## davidus

> Դավիթ ջան, բա ոնց ասեմ՞: Իր գրածը զատակ արած քֆուր եր: 
> Զզվելն ու հետ տալը մի կողմ: Հլա տես, թե քանի ուղղությամբ կեղտ կար գրվածի մեջ: Իբր էստեղ գրողները աննորմալ են, ու  նորմալին էլ խելքահան են անում՝ դրդում  դեմագոգիայի:


Դե իմ ընկալմամբ մեզ ա ի նկատի ունեցել՝ ասելով նորմալ մարդ, բայց դե դեմագոգիայո՞վ ենք զբաղված որ...  :Think: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:59 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:54 ----------




> Ժող ջան։ Սիրելի Հայրենակիցներ Ցեղակրոնությունն ու ազգայնական մոտիվացիաները չեն լուծելու մեր խնդիրները։ Այսինքն արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ անշուշտ անհրաժեշտ է ազգային ուղղորդվածությունը։ Բայց սույն թեմայում մոտավոր ընդգծված պրոբլեմները *ներքին պրոբլեմներ են*։ Ու պրոբլեմները ունեն *երկու կողմ*։ Մի կողմը *իշխանավորների* բարոյականության, աշխարհայացքի, մտավոր ունակությունների, կամ կարճ ասած մարդ լինելու խնդիրն է, մյուսը՝ *պետական համակարգի,  կառուցվածքի խնդիր է*, որտեղ իշխանությունն ու տնտեսությունը մի թևում են ու հակակշռող թև գոյություն չունի։


Վիշապ, ասածիցդ ոչ միանշանակ կերպով կարելի ա եզրակացնել, թե մեր ժողովուրդը օրենքի գիտակ, գրքի ու գրականության մեռած, ուսման ծարավ ժողովուրդ ա, մենակ իշխանություններն ու պետական կառավարման համակարգն են վատը…  :Shok: 

ախպոր պես, գոնե ստեղ տենց բաներ մի գրի էլի, մանկապարտեզում չենք:

----------


## Բիձա

> երևի 2 տարի կլինի, որ ստորագրությանս մեջ էդ լինկը կա...


Դավիթ ջան, ցավոք սրտի Նժդեհի քո լինքի տեքստը  Unicode չի ու հղումներ  անել ու կոնկրետ կետերը քննարկելը  շատ դժվար է: Կարող է, այս հարցը ինչ որ կերպ լուծելի է՞:

----------


## BSmbat

Վիշապ, ներկա ստեղծված իրավիճակում հայրենասիրության վրա հույս դնելը, իմ կարծիքով, անհույս ա. մի խելքով մարդ ժամանակին ասել ա, ՀԱՅՐԵՆԱՍԻՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՍՐԻԿԱՆԵՐԻ ՎԵՐՋԻՆ ՀԱՆԳՐՎԱՆՆ Է: Եթե հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում, հենց էնտուզիաստ հայրենասերները ժամանակին ստեղծեցին էս համակարգը, որի դառը պտուղները դեռ չենք էլ ճաշակել, նրանք դեռ հասունանում են, էսօրը երեկվա տրամաբանական շարունակությունն ա... Ինչ ա արվել 18-19 տարվա ընթացքում? Ուր ա համախումբ հայ ազգը? Եվ վերջապես_ուր են էն մարդիկ, ովքեր ԵՆ իրականում եղել հայ ազատագրական շարժման շարժիչ ուժը, մի մասին արդեն չեն հիշում, կամ չկան, մի մասը .... էս թեման չի: Բոլորն էլ էնտուզիազմով բացում են որևէ կուսակցություն, որն իրականում ժողովրդին կրկին անգամ հուսախաբ անելու մի այլանդակ մեքենա ա, մարդիկ ԽՈՍՈՒՄ ԽՈՍՈՒՄ ԽՈՍՈՒՄ են հայրենասիրությունից, բարձր արժեքներից, ու բանից պարզվում ա, որ մեր բարձր արժեքների վերին սահմանը կարա լնի ցանկացած ԻՆՍՏԻՏՈՒՏ, որը ՓՈՂ ա կարում պոկի էդ ինստիտուտից դուրս գտնվող ՍԻՐԵԼԻ ՀԱՅՐԵՆԱԿԻՑՆԵՐԻՑ: Իսկ ցեղակրոնության իմաստն էն ա, որ մարդիկ հավաքվեն ոչ թե անհատի, այլ գաղափարի շուրջ, դրա իրականացնողը չի կարա լնի մի հոգի, դա համակարգ ա, որը պետք ա ստեղծել, կայացնել:

Ու տղեք ջան, մի բան էլ. հասարակության մեջ նման անդամներ ել են պետք, այ երբ որ երկրում ԱԶԳՕԳՈՒՏ ՀԱՄԱԿԱՐԳ կաշխատի մի օր, դալի դոլի, ԼԱՎԱՄԱՐԴ, ՅԱԽՇԻ մասսա երկրում չի լինի, այլ բոլորը կկոչվեն ու կլինեն ՀՀ ՔԱՂԱՔԱՑԻ (իհարկե` երբեմն բացառություններով):

----------


## Բիձա

Դավիթի նշած լինքից առանձնացրել եմ ինձ համար կարևորները: Վերջում նշել եմ որոշ նկատառումներ, որոնք իմ կարծիքով արդի պայմաններում   այլ հնչեղություն ունեն: 


*Նժդեհի սկզբունքները:* 

1-Եթե ցայսօր մեր ժողովուրդը հարվածներ է ստանում, և անկարող է հակահարվածել, դրա պատճառն այն է, որ չի ապրում ցեղորեն: 
2-*Մեր դժբախտությունների համար մեղավոր ենք նախ և առաջ մենք:* 
3- *Մեզ պետք եկած ուժը փնտրենք մեր մեջ:* 
4-*Աշխարհը ճանապարհ է տալիս ուժեղներին՝ հոգով, մտքով, և բազկով ուժեղներին:* 
5-*Հաղթում է ուժեղը և ոչ արդարը:*
6- *Չի կարելի և չարժե օգնել ընկածին, եթե նրան պակասում է ինքնօգնությամբ ոտքի կանգնելու կամքը:* 
7- *Ցեղի արտաքին թշնամիներին գերազանցելու  համար նախ պետք է գերազանցել իր նախորդ սերնդին:* 
8- *Մարդս ինքն է իր առաջին զենքը:*

Նժդեհը հայությունը բաժանում է զգայա-գիտակցական 3 շերտերի -ցեղ, տականք և ժողովուրդի: 
Արդի հայությունը գերազանցորեն հանդես է գալիս որպես հայ ժողովուրդ, որը հայկական որևէ հատկանիշ ունեցող մարդկանց ժողովածու է : 

9 -Ժողովուրդը   տատանվող, չկողմնորոշված մի զանգված է, որը կարող է կողմնորոշվել և դեպի տականքը և դեպի ցեղը, կախված հանգամանքներից: 
10-Ժողովուրդն առաջնորդվում է հատվածական շահերով, ցեղը՝ համազգային:  
11- Ժողովուրդը ապրում է առօրեայով, ցեղը՝ հավիտենականով:
12 -*Ժողովուրդը արդարության ու ապրելու իրավունքի աղերսող է, ցեղը՝ այն նվաճող և դրանք հաստատող:* 
13- Ժողովուրդը հարմարվող է անփառունակ վիճակին, ցեղը չի հանդուրժում ստրկական շղթաները: 
14-Վտանգի պահին ժողովուրդը մատնվում է խուճապի, ցեղը բնազդորեն ելքերն է գտնում: 
15- Ժողովւուրդն ընդունակ չէ կանխատեսելու վտանգը, ցեղը նախազգում է այն: 
16-*Ժողովուրդը մեծարում է միջակություններին, ցեղը՝ հանճարներին:* 
17-*Ժողովուրդը դպիրներն է ծնում, ցեղը՝ մարգարեներ:* 
18-Ժողովուրդը արժեքներ պահել ու հերոսնել գնահատել  չգիտե, ցեղը արժեքների կրողն է ու հավերժացնողը: 
19-Որքան հայության մեջ բարձր է ցեղի  տեսակարար կշիռը, այնքան նա ապրում է «ցեղորեն»  այնքանով հզոր ու կենսունակ է նա որպես ազգ: Իսկ ցեղի տեսակարար կշիռը կարող է աճել միայն ժողովրդի հաշվին, նրան «ցեղելով» 
20- Ցեղը հայության ընտրանին է, որի նպատակն է իր տեսակի հավիտենականացումը: Ցեղն է մարտընչում և նահատակվում հայության  պատիվը փրկելիս: 
21- Տականքը դա հայության ազգուրաց մասն է, ցեղի թշնամին: Այն անդիմագիծ է որպես հայ և զզվելի՝ որպես մարդ: Նա ազգային պատկանելություն չունի, գերագույ  արժեքը դրամն է: Հայրենիք չի ճանաչում: Խոսում է հայերեն, քանի որ այլ լեզու չգիտի:  

Մտքեր, որոնք իմ կարծիքով այս պահին միարժեք չեն: 
-«Պետք է  առաջնորդվել ներցեղային բարոյականությամբ, որի հիմքը դա եսամերժություն- եսազոհությունն  է հանուն հայ ցեղի ու հայաստանի գալիքի»: 
Առաջնորդվելու հորդորը իրականում բարի ցանկություն է, որը գրավիչ չէ շարքային մահկանացուի համար: 
Նժդեհը նաև առանձնացնում է առաջնորդին որպես պաշտամունքի: 
Հասկանալի է, որ պատերազմական պայմաններում սա առաջնային պայման է, բայց ներհասարակական կյանքում մեկ առաջնորդը նույնիսկ վնասակար է: Պետք է բազմաթիվ լիդերներ լինեն ասպարեզում, մրցակցեն գաղափարներով և գործերով և մշտապես զբաղված լինեն իրենց որպես գործիչ թարմացնելու խնդրով՝ մրցապայքարին դիմանալու համար: 
Նժդեհը չի նշել տականքի դեմ պայքարելու հնարավոր ձևերը, համարելով, որ միայն քարոզով հնարավոր է մեծացնել "ցեղի" տեսակարար կշիռը և չեզոքացնել տականքին: 
Այսօր հայաստանը հենց կանգնած է տականքին հակազդելու խնդրի առջև: Հասկանալի է, որ ելնելով հայաստանի արտաքին խնդիրների ծանրությունից Նժդեհը չի քննարկել   ներազգային քաղաքացիական կոնֆլիկտի հարցը: 
Երևի նաև  այս բացը շահարկելով է, որ ամեն քայլափոխի մենք հանդիպում ենք Նժդեհի նսեմացմանը, որպես անցյալի հոգեբանության գործիչի ու  փիլիսոփայի: 
Ինձ համար  1-21 կետերի մտքերը հզոր և մեզ համար շատ կարևոր փիլիսոփայական եզրահանգումներ են, որոնք ներկա սերունդը  անտեսում է, /իսկ մի գուցե նաև լայեղ չի անում հասկանալ/: 
Իմ կարծիքով, սահմանափակի, պրիմիտիվի, նեղ ազգայնականի  իմաստով որևէ հայի Նժդեհական պիտակելը ստորություն է: 
Որևէ ներկա լիդերի՝ Նժդեհին քամահրանքով վերաբերվելը սրիկայություն:

----------

davidus (05.10.2010), Tig (06.10.2010), ՆանՍ (11.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Երևի նաև  այս բացը շահարկելով է, որ ամեն քայլափոխի մենք հանդիպում ենք Նժդեհի նսեմացմանը, որպես անցյալի հոգեբանության գործիչի ու  փիլիսոփայի: 
> Ինձ համար  1-21 կետերի մտքերը հզոր և մեզ համար շատ կարևոր փիլիսոփայական եզրահանգումներ են, որոնք *ներկա սերունդը  անտեսում է*, /իսկ մի գուցե նաև լայեղ չի անում հասկանալ/:


Բիձա ջան, նախ շնորհակալությւոն գրառման համար…

Նժդեհի գաղափարները նսեմացնողը էսօր հանրապետական կուսակցությունն է, որը իր ստեղծման հիմքում ունենալով հենց այդ նույն գաղափարները, էսօր դրանք ոտքի տակ ա տվել: 
Էսօրվա սերունդը Նժդեհի անունը լսելիս նրան միանգամից ասոցացնում է հհկ-ի հետ, ինչը իր հերթին ամենամեծ տգիտությունն է ու դեբիլության առաջին ախտանիշ: 




> Իմ կարծիքով, սահմանափակի, պրիմիտիվի, նեղ ազգայնականի  իմաստով որևէ հայի Նժդեհական պիտակելը *ստորություն է:* 
> Որևէ ներկա լիդերի՝ Նժդեհին քամահրանքով վերաբերվելը *սրիկայություն:*


Միանշանակ համաձայն եմ:

----------

Tig (06.10.2010), ՆանՍ (11.10.2010)

----------


## Ամպ

Բիձա ջան, կարդացի այս թեմայի գրեթե բոլոր գրառումները: Վերջին գրառումները հպանցիկ եմ նայել, բայց խոստանում եմ դրանք էլ անպայման կարդալ: Շատ ցավոտ հարց եք բարձրացրել. ազգովի խելքի գալու համար՝ ի՞նչ և ինչպե՞ս… Ցավոք, մենք հիմա թմրության մեջ ենք. մտածում ենք՝ օրը 24 ժամ լույս ունենք, ջուր ու գազ ունենք, գրողի ծոցը, թե ամիսը մեկ թանկացնում են, ուրեմն լավ ժամանակներում ենք ապրում, եթե հացը կտրոնով չենք գնում, ուրեմն սով չի: Մեր ազգի ցավոտ կողմերի մասին շատ է գրվել. չկրկնվեմ, միայն ասեմ, որ գրառումների մեծ մասի հետ համամիտ եմ:

Ի՞նչ է պետք մեր ազգի հետագա բարեկեցության համար: Իմ կարծիքով մեր ամենացավոտ տեղը կրթական համակարգն է. մենք մեր կրթական համակարգը պիտի խելքի բերենք: Սերունդը հենց սկզբից պիտի ճիշտ դաստիարակվի, որ հետո նման ինչ և ինչպես հարցեր չառաջանան: Վերջերս պատմության մի երիտասարդ ուսուցչի հետ էի խոսում. ինձ ներկայացնում էր դպրոցներում առարկաների դասավանդման ներկայիս մեթոդիկան: Կարճ ասեմ. էդ մեթոդիկայի էությունն այն էր, որ աշակերտը մինիմալ գիտելիքներով ապահովված լինի… ու վերջ: Բա էդպես սերո՞ւնդ են դաստիարակում: Մատազ սերնդին ազգային բարձր արժեքներով դաստիարակելը շատ կարևոր է: 
Էլ չեմ խոսում մեր դիմորդների մասին. խեղճ երեխեքը մտնում են քննասենյակ, «Ո՞վ է ուզում դառնալ միլիոնատեր» խաղում ու դուրս գալիս (բայց միլիոն ստանալու փոխարեն հետագա տարիների ընթացքում իրենք են տալիս):
Մեր բուհական կրթահամակարգն էլ անպիղծ չի մնացել. արդեն 15 տարի է՝ կրթական համակարգը դարձրել են եռաստիճան, բայց ցայսօր մագիստրատուրայի համար կրթական մի նորմալ ծրագիր դեռ չեն մշակել: Էլ չեմ խոսում կրեդիտային համակարգի բացասական կողմերի մասին:

Մեզ վերևից ռեֆորմներ են պետք, բայց դրա համար էլ  էդ դրածո վերևինների կառափներում հարդի փոխարեն ուղեղ պիտի լինի: Բիձա ջան, հանգիստ, մանր քայլերով մենք չենք կարող բարձրացնել մեր ժողովրդի ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունը: Գրառումներից մեկում մեկ ընդհանուր նպատակի շուրջ համախմբվելու միտքն էր առաջ քաշված: Լիովին համաձայն եմ: Ու գիտեք՝ որն է լինելու էդ նպատակը. Տրիբունի ասած խորը կեղտից դուրս գալը: Ցավալի է, բայց էդպես է լինելու: Վառ ապացույցը երկու տարի առաջ եղավ: Մինչև էդ լա՞վ էինք ապրում. հաստատ չէ, ուղղակի էդ ժամանակ կեղտն ավելի ակնհայտ դարձավ: Ու հազար ափսոս, որ ժողովուրդը մինչև վերջ չգնաց. մեզ մարտի 1-ը չկանգնեցրեց, չէ, ուղղակի ժողովուրդն այլընտրանքի հետևից էր գնում, դրա համար էլ մինչև վերջ չգնաց: Ու հազար ափսոս՝ ժողովուրդը չհասկացավ, որ իր հաղթանակի դեպքում քաղաքական ոչ մի հին դիակ չի կռկռալու իր գլխավերևում. ժողովրդի միջից մի նոր առաջնորդ էր ծնվելու: Էդ ժամանակ ռեֆորմներն էլ կլինեին, բարեփոխումներն էլ, մեր ինչ ու ինչպեսի պատասխանն էլ:

Բիձա ջան, եթե բույսի արմատները մոլախոտերից խեղդվում են, ինչքան ուզում է՝ ջրես, խնամես, պարարտացնես. օգուտ չի: Պիտի էդ մոլախոտերը ուժով պոկես ու գրողի ծոցն ուղարկես:
Ինչքան ուզում եք՝ քննարկումներ անենք, նամակներ ու բողոքագրեր ուղարկենք, օգուտ չի, մեզ լսող չի լինի: Մեզ հեղաշրջումը միայն կփրկի, իսկ հեղաշրջումը ազգի համախմբման, ինչ ու ինչպես որոշելով չի լինում: Հեղաշրջման համար պետք են պատճառներ /լիքն են/ ու մի փոքր կայծ՝ առիթ… ու ազգի ընդամենը մի քանի տոկոսը ոտքի է կանգնում: Հեղաշրջումները միշտ ազգի մի բուռն է կատարում: Ու, եթե հեղաշրջումից հետո էլ դժգոհ լինենք մեր ղեկավարությունից, ուրեմն արժանի ենք ինչ ու ինչպես հարցի վրա հավերժ գլուխ ջարդելուն:

----------

davidus (07.10.2010), Tig (07.10.2010), Բիձա (07.10.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Բիձա ջան, կարդացի այս թեմայի գրեթե բոլոր գրառումները: Վերջին գրառումները հպանցիկ եմ նայել, բայց խոստանում եմ դրանք էլ անպայման կարդալ: Շատ ցավոտ հարց եք բարձրացրել. ազգովի խելքի գալու համար՝ ի՞նչ և ինչպե՞ս… Ցավոք, մենք հիմա թմրության մեջ ենք. մտածում ենք՝ օրը 24 ժամ լույս ունենք, ջուր ու գազ ունենք, գրողի ծոցը, թե ամիսը մեկ թանկացնում են, ուրեմն լավ ժամանակներում ենք ապրում, եթե հացը կտրոնով չենք գնում, ուրեմն սով չի: Մեր ազգի ցավոտ կողմերի մասին շատ է գրվել. չկրկնվեմ, միայն ասեմ, որ գրառումների մեծ մասի հետ համամիտ եմ:
> 
> Ի՞նչ է պետք մեր ազգի հետագա բարեկեցության համար: Իմ կարծիքով մեր ամենացավոտ տեղը կրթական համակարգն է. մենք մեր կրթական համակարգը պիտի խելքի բերենք: Սերունդը հենց սկզբից պիտի ճիշտ դաստիարակվի, որ հետո նման ինչ և ինչպես հարցեր չառաջանան: Վերջերս պատմության մի երիտասարդ ուսուցչի հետ էի խոսում. ինձ ներկայացնում էր դպրոցներում առարկաների դասավանդման ներկայիս մեթոդիկան: Կարճ ասեմ. էդ մեթոդիկայի էությունն այն էր, որ աշակերտը մինիմալ գիտելիքներով ապահովված լինի… ու վերջ: Բա էդպես սերո՞ւնդ են դաստիարակում: Մատազ սերնդին ազգային բարձր արժեքներով դաստիարակելը շատ կարևոր է: 
> Էլ չեմ խոսում մեր դիմորդների մասին. խեղճ երեխեքը մտնում են քննասենյակ, «Ո՞վ է ուզում դառնալ միլիոնատեր» խաղում ու դուրս գալիս (բայց միլիոն ստանալու փոխարեն հետագա տարիների ընթացքում իրենք են տալիս):
> Մեր բուհական կրթահամակարգն էլ անպիղծ չի մնացել. արդեն 15 տարի է՝ կրթական համակարգը դարձրել են եռաստիճան, բայց ցայսօր մագիստրատուրայի համար կրթական մի նորմալ ծրագիր դեռ չեն մշակել: Էլ չեմ խոսում կրեդիտային համակարգի բացասական կողմերի մասին:
> 
> Մեզ վերևից ռեֆորմներ են պետք, բայց դրա համար էլ  էդ դրածո վերևինների կառափներում հարդի փոխարեն ուղեղ պիտի լինի: Բիձա ջան, հանգիստ, մանր քայլերով մենք չենք կարող բարձրացնել մեր ժողովրդի ազգային ինքնագիտակցությունը: Գրառումներից մեկում մեկ ընդհանուր նպատակի շուրջ համախմբվելու միտքն էր առաջ քաշված: Լիովին համաձայն եմ: Ու գիտեք՝ որն է լինելու էդ նպատակը. Տրիբունի ասած խորը կեղտից դուրս գալը: Ցավալի է, բայց էդպես է լինելու: Վառ ապացույցը երկու տարի առաջ եղավ: Մինչև էդ լա՞վ էինք ապրում. հաստատ չէ, ուղղակի էդ ժամանակ կեղտն ավելի ակնհայտ դարձավ: Ու հազար ափսոս, որ ժողովուրդը մինչև վերջ չգնաց. մեզ մարտի 1-ը չկանգնեցրեց, չէ, ուղղակի ժողովուրդն այլընտրանքի հետևից էր գնում, դրա համար էլ մինչև վերջ չգնաց: Ու հազար ափսոս՝ ժողովուրդը չհասկացավ, որ իր հաղթանակի դեպքում քաղաքական ոչ մի հին դիակ չի կռկռալու իր գլխավերևում. ժողովրդի միջից մի նոր առաջնորդ էր ծնվելու: Էդ ժամանակ ռեֆորմներն էլ կլինեին, բարեփոխումներն էլ, մեր ինչ ու ինչպեսի պատասխանն էլ:
> 
> Բիձա ջան, եթե բույսի արմատները մոլախոտերից խեղդվում են, ինչքան ուզում է՝ ջրես, խնամես, պարարտացնես. օգուտ չի: Պիտի էդ մոլախոտերը ուժով պոկես ու գրողի ծոցն ուղարկես:
> Ինչքան ուզում եք՝ քննարկումներ անենք, նամակներ ու բողոքագրեր ուղարկենք, օգուտ չի, մեզ լսող չի լինի: Մեզ հեղաշրջումը միայն կփրկի, իսկ հեղաշրջումը ազգի համախմբման, ինչ ու ինչպես որոշելով չի լինում: Հեղաշրջման համար պետք են պատճառներ /լիքն են/ ու մի փոքր կայծ՝ առիթ… ու ազգի ընդամենը մի քանի տոկոսը ոտքի է կանգնում: Հեղաշրջումները միշտ ազգի մի բուռն է կատարում: Ու, եթե հեղաշրջումից հետո էլ դժգոհ լինենք մեր ղեկավարությունից, ուրեմն արժանի ենք ինչ ու ինչպես հարցի վրա հավերժ գլուխ ջարդելուն:


Ամպ ջան, հիմնականում համամիտ եմ մտքերիդ հետ:
Կրթության կարևորության մասին արդեն նշել եմ, ու ոչ միայն այս թեմայում: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա հեղափոխությանը ու ուժով հարցերը լուծմանը... Բա Բիձեն էս 100 տարիյա դրա մասինա ասում… վերջը տեսավ մեջներս պլոճիկով տղա չկա, հիմա էլ փորձումա մեր դուխն ու համախմբվածությունը բարձրացնող մեթոդներ առաջարկել… ու… ու էլի դեմա առնում…

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա մարտի 1-ին… հաստատ համոզված եմ, որ ժողովուրդը մինչև վերջ գնացող էր, եթե իրան մինչև վերջ տանող լիներ… Իսկ առաջնորդողները կեսից հետ քաշվեցին… Բա տենո՞ւմ ես, որ առաջնորդից շատ բանա կախված, իսկ դու ասում ես՝ *…որ իր հաղթանակի դեպքում քաղաքական ոչ մի հին դիակ չի կռկռալու իր գլխավերևում…*: էն էլ ոնց էր կռկռալու ու նոր առաջնորդի ի հայտ գալու դեպքում միանգամից վիզը պոկելու էր…

----------

davidus (07.10.2010), Ամպ (11.10.2010), Բիձա (07.10.2010)

----------


## Ամպ

> Ամպ ջան, հիմնականում համամիտ եմ մտքերիդ հետ:
> Կրթության կարևորության մասին արդեն նշել եմ, ու ոչ միայն այս թեմայում: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա հեղափոխությանը ու ուժով հարցերը լուծմանը... Բա Բիձեն էս 100 տարիյա դրա մասինա ասում… վերջը տեսավ մեջներս պլոճիկով տղա չկա, հիմա էլ փորձումա մեր դուխն ու համախմբվածությունը բարձրացնող մեթոդներ առաջարկել… ու… ու էլի դեմա առնում…
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա մարտի 1-ին… հաստատ համոզված եմ, որ ժողովուրդը մինչև վերջ գնացող էր, եթե իրան մինչև վերջ տանող լիներ… Իսկ առաջնորդողները կեսից հետ քաշվեցին… Բա տենո՞ւմ ես, որ առաջնորդից շատ բանա կախված, իսկ դու ասում ես՝ *…որ իր հաղթանակի դեպքում քաղաքական ոչ մի հին դիակ չի կռկռալու իր գլխավերևում…*: էն էլ ոնց էր կռկռալու ու նոր առաջնորդի ի հայտ գալու դեպքում միանգամից վիզը պոկելու էր…


Tig ջան, թե՛ Բիձեն, թե՛ ցանկացած մեկ ուրիշը մեր համախմբվածությունը բարձրացնող կոչեր անելիս միշտ էլ արգելքների կհանդիպեն:
Իսկ էն, որ ասում ես՝ _էն էլ ոնց էր կռկռալու_… հա, գուցե կռկռար, բայց իշխանություն վռնդելու փորձ ունեցող ժողովուրդը էդ կռկռոցը երկար չէր հանդուրժի: Ամեն դեպքում ժողովուրդը կգտնի իր առաջնորդին:

----------

Tig (07.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

լրիվ տեքստը http://www.armtimes.com/17873
Նիկոլի հոդվածն է: 
Խորենացու նկարագիրը նման է բժշկի՝ մետաստազներով քաղցկեղի ախտորոշման: 
Ահավոր  սթափություն ու խորը ցավ կա այս դաժան բնութագրականի մեջ: Զարմանալի է, որ դեռ կանք: 



> Խորենացին եւ մենք
> ՀԳՄ նախագահ Լեւոն Անանյանի` «ՀԺ»-ի երեկվա համարում տպագրված խոսքը ընտրություն չթողեց իմ այսօրվա գրելիքի հարցում: Այս պահին վայր եմ դնում գրիչս եւ առաջարկում էլի մեկ անգամ միասին ընթերցել Մովսես Խորենացու «Ողբը», որով եզրափակվում է Քերթողահոր «Հայոց պատմությունը»:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ողբ`* հայոց թագավորության Արշակունյաց ցեղից դադարելու մասին եւ եպիսկոպոսապետության` սուրբ Գրիգորի տոհմից
> 
> 
> Ողբում եմ քեզ, հայոց աշխարհ, ողբում եմ քեզ, բոլոր հյուսիսային ազգերի մեջ վեհագույնդ, որովհետեւ վերացան թագավորդ ու քահանադ, խորհրդականդ եւ ուսուցանողդ. վրդովվեց խաղաղությունը, արմատացավ անկարգությունը, խախտվեց ուղղափառությունը, հիմնավորվեց տգիտությամբ չարափառությունը:
> ...


Կարմրով ընդգծվածները ինձ համար ամենասկզբունքայինն են: Մեր պրոբլեմը անուս աշակերտն է, հետո դրանից սերված անուս հասուն մարդը, պաշտոնյան, ընտանիքի հայրը, պետական գործիչը: Սա է արմատը մեր բոլոր դժբախտությունների՝ տգետն ու տգիտությունը:

----------

davidus (07.10.2010), Tig (08.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

*Հոդվածը սպասվելիք՝ մեքենաների ընդհանուր պարտադիր ապահովագրման մասին է*: 
Ստորև ես բերել եմ կարևորները: 
Լրիվ հոդվածը 



> http://hetq.am/am/politics/avto-2/
> Ապահովագրության նվազագույն շեմ է սահմանվել 19 հազար դրամը, իսկ առավելագույնը՝ 106 հազարը։ 106 հազար դրամ վճարում են միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ ավտոմեքենան գերհզոր է, շարժիչի հզորությունը 231 և ավելի ձիաուժ ունի, որը վարում են անսահմանափակ քանակությամբ վարորդներ, այսինքն՝ վարորդները փոփոխվում են անընդհատ, և մեքենան օգտագործվում է որպես տաքսի։ «Այսինքն՝ եթե որևէ մեկը որպես տաքսի օգտագործում է, ասենք, «Համեր» մեքենա, և այդ վարորդի տարիքը մինչև 23 է, և ինքն էլ ունի 3 տարուց քիչ փորձ, միայն այդ դեպքում կունենանք 106 հազար սակագինը»,- բացատրում է Վաչե Գաբրիելյանը։
> 
> Սովետական կամ ռուսակա արտադրության մեքենան, որը վարում է 23-ից ավելի տարեկան անձ և ունի 3 տարուց ավելի վարորդական փորձ, ապահովագրության համար կվճարի 32 հազար դրամ։ Իսկ, օրինակ, հին «Մոսկվիչը»,  «Զապոռոժեցը», խորհրդային ժիգուլիներն ընկնում են մինչև 25 հազար դրամ սակագնային խմբում։
> «Ինչո՞ւ պետք է գյուղացին իր 74 թվականի 2410 մակնիշի մեքենայի համար, որն օգտագործում է միայն գյուղում և Երևան չի գալիս, վճարի 32 հազար դրամ, որքան Երևանում գրանցված մեքենան» լրագրողներից մեկի հարցին՝ Վաչե Գաբրիելյանը պատասխանեց. «Գյուղացին պետք է վճարի, որովհետև թե գյուղացիները, թե քաղաքացիները Հայաստանում ենթակա են օրենքները կատարելու։ Մենք աշխատել ենք հնարավորինս հաշվի առնել բնակչության սոցիալական վիճակը և դա համադրել ապահովագրական ընկերությունների ֆինանսական կայունության հետ»,
> 
> Ապահովագրական շուկայում գործընթացը կենթադրի *լրացուցիչ* մոտ 10-12 մլրդ դրամի շրջանառություն։
> Ապահովագրական վկայագրերի վաճառքով կարող են զբաղվել նաև գործակալները. 370 գործակալ է գրանցված՝ ներառյալ մարզերը, որոնցից 160-ը իրավաբանական անձինք են։ Գործակալների անունները կան ԿԲ-ի կայքում։ Սա ոչ միայն ավտոապահովագրությանն է վերաբերում, այլ նաև ապահովագրությանն ընդհանրապես։ Վստահ լինելու համար՝ կարելի՞ է տվյալ գործակալից ապահովագրական վկայագիր գնել, թե՞ ոչ, պետք է ԿԲ-ի կայքում գտնել տվյալ անձնավորությանը։ Վաչե Գաբրիելյանի ենթադրությամբ, մինչև տարվա վերջ գործակալների քանակը կավելանա՝ անցնելով 500-ից։
> 2009 թվականի տվյալներով, ապահովագրված է 20 հազար տրանսպորտային միջոց։ Գույքային վնասով 1200 պատահար է գրանցվել։ Գույքային միջին վնասը կազմել է շուրջ 600 հազար դրամ։Անձի առողջությանը, կյանքին պատճառված վնասի միջին չափը 630 հազար դրամ է կազմել։ 
> Անձի մահվան դեպքում փոխհատուցումը մինչև 3 մլն դրամ է սահմանված, գույքայինը՝ 1,5 մլն դրամ։


Էս նոր, բայց բավական մեծ համահայկական օյին է: 
Համաշխարհային ապահովագրական փորձի ու պրակտիկայի հետ սա որևէ կապ չունի: Սա թալանի ու ավտոտերերի հաշվին մի նոր 500 դառմաեդի, իրենց մարդկանց  կերակրելու մեխանիզմ է,  որոնք հիմա արդեն ուղղակի օրինականացված թալան-ռեկետ են անելու: 
Ինչ է նշանակում, թե սա ապահովագրական շուկայում *"լրացուցիչ" 10-12 մլրդ դրամի շրջանառություն կենթադրի*:  Ինչ շրջանառության մասին է խոսքը՞: Շրջանառությունը որ գնաց էդ 500-ի ջեբերը, դա բյուջէի հարց է լուծելու՞: 
12 մլրդ դրամը դա մոտ 35 միլիոն դոլար է: Ասում է, թե շահութաբերությունը չի անցնի 5-6 տոկոսը: Ում եք հիմարի տեղ դրել՞: Հայկական դատարանների ու ոստիկանության "արդարամտության" պահմաններում  էդ 12 միլիարդից երևի 10-ը հենց իրենց ջեբն է գնալու: Այսինքն իշխանությունը իր 500 լակոտ -լուկուտի բերանը մոտ $20 -25 միլիոնի պատառ է գցել ու հիմա թե ինչ նոր կռիշներ են առաջանալու,  ապահովագրական ընկերությունների,  ռեմոնտային տեխսպասարկման կայանների ,  դատարաններում գործ դզողների ձևով՝ միայն  իրենց երևակայությանն է պետք սպասել: 
ԱՄՆ ում վարորդները` մեկ պատահարին իրենց մեղավորության դեպքի համար,  վերցնում են միջինում 300000 բժշկական ծախսերի և 100000 մեքենայի վնասի փոխհատուցման ապահովագիր: Դրա համար տարեկան վճարվում է,  կախված հանգամանքներից, $300- 1000. Համեմատենք այդ թվերը:  $400000-ի դիմաց ամերիկացին վճարում է միջինը $500, հայաստանցին 4,5 միլիոն դրամի, այսինքն մոտ  $300000 ի դիմաց $120: Տարբերությունը մոտ 3  անգամ է: Այսինք նույնիսկ լավագույն ու բացարձակ ազնիվ, ամերիկյանի ոճով աշխատանքի դեպքում, ապահովագրական համակարգը 3  անգամ ավելի մեծ գումար է վերցնելու հաճախորդից հայաստանում  ու դնելու է  իր գրպանը: 
Կիրառմնան հապճեպությունը, միտումնավոր, դիտավորյալ կետերի գերակշռությունը,  դաժանությունը՝ գյուղացուն, կամ մեքենայի անսարք վիճակը  հաշվի չառնելու առումով ու մատից ծծած տուգանքները,  բացահայտ ցույց են տալիս, որ տեռորով են դա անելու: 
Հիմա այս ամենը հաշվի առնելով, ինչ է հնարավոր անել գոնե այս հարցում դիմադրելու,  խելքի գալու առումով՞: Ինչ հակադիր քայլեր են տեսնում կայքի ժողովուրդը՞: Ինչ առաջարկներ կարող են լինել՞: 
Սա այն տեղն է, ուր խելք-խելքի է պետք տալ: Հերթական բեսպրեդելն է մուտքագրվում հայկական կյանք, որը բոլորին է խփելու: 
Նույնիսկ ամերիկյան խիստ և բավական անաչառ դատարանի պայմաններում բազմաթիվ են մուղամբազ, կազմակերպած բախումները ապահովագրությունից փող կթելու համար: Հայաստանում, կարծում եմ, որ դա կլինի համատարած թալանի բուն: 
Ով ինչ է կարծում՞ : Թե  :Dntknw:   ՞

----------

Tig (11.10.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Միանգամից ասեմ, որ ստորաբար չեմ կարդացել գրառումները... ժամանակ չկա  :This: 

Մի բան ասեմ ու էլի գնամ... երեխեք, էստեղ արդեն բավականին գրվել է՝ խելքի գալու միջոցների, մեր սխալների մասին: Բա էն կողքի թեման ապացուցում ա, որ էլի խելքի չենք գալու... Երևանի ծննդյան օրն ա, այդ ու՞ր առանց շնորհավորանք  :Beee:  Այդպե՞ս ենք հարգում մեր մայրաքաղաքը: Չե՞ք կարծում, որ դա էլ ինչ-որ առումով գաղափար է: Դե անցեք գործնական քայլերի  :Tongue:

----------

davidus (10.10.2010), My World My Space (11.10.2010), Tig (11.10.2010), ՆանՍ (11.10.2010)

----------


## Tig

> *Հոդվածը սպասվելիք՝ մեքենաների ընդհանուր պարտադիր ապահովագրման մասին է*: 
> Ստորև ես բերել եմ կարևորները: 
> Լրիվ հոդվածը 
> 
> Էս նոր, բայց բավական մեծ համահայկական օյին է: 
> Համաշխարհային ապահովագրական փորձի ու պրակտիկայի հետ սա որևէ կապ չունի: Սա թալանի ու ավտոտերերի հաշվին մի նոր 500 դառմաեդի, իրենց մարդկանց  կերակրելու մեխանիզմ է,  որոնք հիմա արդեն ուղղակի օրինականացված թալան-ռեկետ են անելու: 
> Ինչ է նշանակում, թե սա ապահովագրական շուկայում *"լրացուցիչ" 10-12 մլրդ դրամի շրջանառություն կենթադրի*:  Ինչ շրջանառության մասին է խոսքը՞: Շրջանառությունը որ գնաց էդ 500-ի ջեբերը, դա բյուջէի հարց է լուծելու՞: 
> 12 մլրդ դրամը դա մոտ 35 միլիոն դոլար է: Ասում է, թե շահութաբերությունը չի անցնի 5-6 տոկոսը: Ում եք հիմարի տեղ դրել՞: Հայկական դատարանների ու ոստիկանության "արդարամտության" պահմաններում  էդ 12 միլիարդից երևի 10-ը հենց իրենց ջեբն է գնալու: Այսինքն իշխանությունը իր 500 լակոտ -լուկուտի բերանը մոտ $20 -25 միլիոնի պատառ է գցել ու հիմա թե ինչ նոր կռիշներ են առաջանալու,  ապահովագրական ընկերությունների,  ռեմոնտային տեխսպասարկման կայանների ,  դատարաններում գործ դզողների ձևով՝ միայն  իրենց երևակայությանն է պետք սպասել: 
> ԱՄՆ ում վարորդները` մեկ պատահարին իրենց մեղավորության դեպքի համար,  վերցնում են միջինում 300000 բժշկական ծախսերի և 100000 մեքենայի վնասի փոխհատուցման ապահովագիր: Դրա համար տարեկան վճարվում է,  կախված հանգամանքներից, $300- 1000. Համեմատենք այդ թվերը:  $400000-ի դիմաց ամերիկացին վճարում է միջինը $500, հայաստանցին 4,5 միլիոն դրամի, այսինքն մոտ  $300000 ի դիմաց $120: Տարբերությունը մոտ 3  անգամ է: Այսինք նույնիսկ լավագույն ու բացարձակ ազնիվ, ամերիկյանի ոճով աշխատանքի դեպքում, ապահովագրական համակարգը 3  անգամ ավելի մեծ գումար է վերցնելու հաճախորդից հայաստանում  ու դնելու է  իր գրպանը: 
> ...


Բիձ, նման կազմակերպված թալանի օրինակներ Հայաստանում 3-4ը չեն: Համարյա բոլոր բնագավառներում նույն վիճակնա տիրում, ու թե դրա դեմ ինչ կարելիա անել… չգիտեմ… Երևի թե բոլոր վարորդները, տաքսիստների նման, իրենց մեքենաներով նմանատիպ բողոքի ակցիա կազմակերպեն… Բայց փորձը ցույցա տալիս, որ նման ակցիաներ կազմակերպելու համար շատ ճկուն կազմակերպիչներ են պետք ու շատ…  Տաքսիստները էլի իրար մեջ շփվում են ու ինքնակազմակերպումը իրանց պարագայում ավելի հեշտա: Բայց այս դեպքը արդեն ավելի գլոբալ հարցա…

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական. Բիձայի ու Երվանդի երկխոսությունը ջնջվել է: Երկուսն էլ ստացել են տուգանային միավորներ: Մի քիչ էլ՝ ու արգելափակում: Իսկ ընդհանրապես՝ ամոթ ա:*

----------

Tig (12.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

արաաաա… էս ինչ եմ բաց թողեեեե՜՜՜՜լ

----------

Երվանդ (11.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> *Մոդերատորական. Բիձայի ու Երվանդի երկխոսությունը ջնջվել է: Երկուսն էլ ստացել են տուգանային միավորներ: Մի քիչ էլ՝ ու արգելափակում: Իսկ ընդհանրապես՝ ամոթ ա:*


Ջայնալար, խոսքը սկսվել է 203 փոստից՝ գրառողի զզվելուց ու հետ տալուց: Բարի եղիր դա ու  դրա հետ կապվածներն էլ հանելու:  
Չնայած շատերի զզվանքին, թեման հետ տալու մութ անկյուն,  կամ չոլ չի:
Նաև պահանջում եմ ջնջել այդ ամենազոր ընկերոջ ինձ ուղարկած քֆուրների զակատ արած պակետները:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:45 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:44 ----------




> արաաաա… էս ինչ եմ բաց թողեեեե՜՜՜՜լ


Ոչ մի բան, հայկական ամենակեղտոտ քֆուրները, խմածի դերակատարմամբ: Մի պատառիկ դեռ մնացել է նայի 203 փոստը

----------


## Երվանդ

Ես հրապարակայնորեն ոչ մեկի չեմ հայհոյել, իսկ նամակներով ընդհամենը պատասխանել եմ այն ամենին ինչ ստեղ գրած եմ տեսել ի զարմանս ինձ,  խնդրում եմ չզրպարտել, իսկ ցանկացած թեմայից այդ թվում նաև էս, զզվելու իրավունք ունի ցանկացած մարդ, այդ թվում նաև ես: Բացատրեմ ինչի եմ զզվում էս թեմայից ու դա համարում դեմագոգիայի դրդող, բացատրեմ  ստեղ գրած մարդկանց մեծամասնությանը, քանի որ իրանց նորմալ մարդ եմ համարում, ու հարգում եմ՝ թեմայի վերնագրից արդեն պարզ ա, որ ստեղ լինելու են քննարկումներ ու մտքեր որոնք իրականում երբեք կյանքի չեն կոչվելու, ու ոչ մի ձևով չեն օգնելու ազգին խելքի գալ, ազգին խելքի բերելու մի ձև կա , էտ կրթությունն ա, իսկ մնացած երկար բարակ խոսելը, ճառ ասելը բարդ բան չի, եսել կարող եմ մեկը մյուսից սիրուն բանաձևեր առաջարկել ազգի հետ չգիտեմ ինչ անելու,  հա ի՞նչ, որևէ բան փոխվելու ա դրանից, ոչ , իհարկե ոչ, բայց եթե մեկը ուզում ա դա անի ես իրա դեմ ոչ մի բան չունեմ, բայց ունեմ իրավունք դա անվանելու դեմագոգիա, կամ դրդող դեմագոգիայի, ու նաև իրավունք ունեմ զզվելու էտ թեմայից, էտ բոլորովին չի նշանակում որ ես զզվում եմ թեմայում գրառում անողներից, չնայած որոշ մասից զզվում էլ եմ , անկեղծ ասեմ:
 Հ:Գ
 Էս վերջի մասով ուղղակի գրառումս թեմայից դուրս համարվելուց փրկեցի, ինչպես նաև ցանկացա օրինակ Տիգին բացատրել ինչ էի ուզում ասել իմ գրառումով:

----------

Tig (12.10.2010), Ձայնալար (11.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

Տղերք, ինձ թվում ա պմ-ներով իրար արդեն արտահայտվել եք… չի նայվում, չի սազում, թարգեք...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:13 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:56 ----------




> .... ու ոչ մի ձևով չեն օգնելու ազգին խելքի գալ, ազգին խելքի բերելու *մի ձև կա* , էտ *կրթությունն ա*, իսկ մնացած երկար բարակ խոսելը, ճառ ասելը բարդ բան չի...


Երվանդ ջան, խոսքը մեր մեջ, գրածդ ճանապարհը իր դեմագոգիկ բնույթով չի զիջում ստեղ առաջարկված ցանկանած ճանապարհին… Ես չեմ կարծում, որ դու հույս ունես, որ մեր ազգը թեկուզ 50 տարի հետո կիրթ կլինի, կամ թեկուզ լավ ու լեգիտիմ կառավարության պայմաններում կիրթ կլինի: Խոսքը ազգի մասին է, այլ ոչ թե անհատների: Էդ ուտոպիա ա:

Հ.Գ. Ժողովուրդ, էս երկրագնդի վրա կիրթ ազգ կա՞:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Տղերք, ինձ թվում ա պմ-ներով իրար արդեն արտահայտվել եք… չի նայվում, չի սազում, թարգեք...
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:13 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:56 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Երվանդ ջան, խոսքը մեր մեջ, գրածդ ճանապարհը իր դեմագոգիկ բնույթով չի զիջում ստեղ առաջարկված ցանկանած ճանապարհին… Ես չեմ կարծում, որ դու հույս ունես, որ մեր ազգը թեկուզ 50 տարի հետո կիրթ կլինի, կամ թեկուզ լավ ու լեգիտիմ կառավարության պայմաններում կիրթ կլինի: Խոսքը ազգի մասին է, այլ ոչ թե անհատների: Էդ ուտոպիա ա:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ժողովուրդ, էս երկրագնդի վրա կիրթ ազգ կա՞:


Բա տեսնում ես, որ ասում եմ չես հավատում :Jpit: , ես էլ դամագոգիկ գրառում արեցի, հիմա ի?նչ, դնեմ ինձ կոտորեմ :Jpit:

----------


## davidus

> Բա տեսնում ես, որ ասում եմ չես հավատում, ես էլ դամագոգիկ գրառում արեցի, հիմա ի?նչ, դնեմ ինձ կոտորեմ


 :Jpit:  եթե լուրջ, արդեն որոշակի մտքեր կան, ու մոտակա ժամանակում իրագործվելու են: Ինչքան շատ խելոք ինֆորմացիա ունենանք, էնքան մեր օգուտն ա, աշխատելու դաշտը ավելի հստակ ա երևում:

Հ.Գ. Էն վերջի գրածդ կարդալով գիտես ինչ հիշեցի՞... 

Նոր հայերը հիշում ես մի համար ունեին, որ յանի "Ռոմեո և Ջուլիետ"-ն են բեմադրում... բեմադրող-ռեժիսյորը մի պահ դրվագում հրահանգ ա տալիս թե՝
- Семья Капулетти ненавидит семью Монтекки, а семья Монтекки ненавидит семью Капулетти...
Ու սկսում են բեմի վրա իրար ֆշշցնել, իբր ատում են իրար... ընենց հավես են ֆշշցնում, իրանց կոտորելով...  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տղերք, ինձ թվում ա պմ-ներով իրար արդեն արտահայտվել եք… չի նայվում, չի սազում, թարգեք...


Ժող, ես ՊՄ-ով իրար հայհոյելը, կամ անպատվելը, կամ հաշիվ մաքրելը համարում եմ շատ վատ… "քյառթուություն"… ես չեմ ասում թե ձեզանից որևէ մեկը "քյառթու ա"… էս ֆորումի էս բաժնում մենք բոլորս գրառումներ ենք անում ընդհանուր ցավերի ու խնդիրների մասին ու դրանց լուծման մասին ու ես համոզված եմ որ ոչ մեկն այստեղ իր շահերից ելնելով առաջարկներ չի անում, ես կասեի անկախ արտահայտած մտքերի այստեղ մեր ժողովրդի լավագույն մասն է հավաքվում ու ես այստեղի մարդկանց անշահախնդրությանն ու ազնվությանը չեմ կասկածում… 

ֆորումում՝ քաղաքականության մեջ քլնգեք իրար, հողին հավասարեցրեք, քննադատեք ամենասուր ձևով, բայց անձնականում սաղս իրար քուր-ու-ախպեր ենք… էս ղալմաղալը որ քննարկում ենք սրա համար ա, որ մտածենք ազատ-անկախ-յուրովի, որ լինենք միասին… հա գիտեմ… հակասական չի ու հենց էն ա ինչ որ մենք անում ենք… քաղաքական հայացքների համար չարժե որ մարդիկ իրար թշնամանան… ՊՄ-ով միայն լավ բաներ իրար, ոչ մի թշնամություն… ինձ էլ են գրել ու ես էլ եղել ա որ դուրս եմ եկել հավասարակշռությունից, բայց դե, ես ել եմ սխալ արել… 








> Երվանդ ջան, խոսքը մեր մեջ, գրածդ ճանապարհը իր դեմագոգիկ բնույթով չի զիջում ստեղ առաջարկված ցանկանած ճանապարհին… Ես չեմ կարծում, որ դու հույս ունես, որ մեր ազգը թեկուզ 50 տարի հետո կիրթ կլինի, կամ թեկուզ լավ ու լեգիտիմ կառավարության պայմաններում կիրթ կլինի: Խոսքը ազգի մասին է, այլ ոչ թե անհատների: Էդ ուտոպիա ա:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ժողովուրդ, էս երկրագնդի վրա կիրթ ազգ կա՞:


Դավ ջան, ստեղ հնչած բոլոր գաղափարներն էլ իրականացման արժանի են… ու բոլորն էլ պետք ա իրագործվեն, որովհետև լուծումը մի եզակի ճանապարհի/ուզզու մեջ չի այլ բազմաթիվ ուղիների, բազմաչափողական (multidimensional) մոտեցման մեջ ա… շատ հեշտ կլիներ եթե մի ճանապարհ լիներ, բայց չկա, 

ա. Երվանդն առաջարկում ա կրթությունը (ո՞վ կարա ասի հրատապ ու կարևոր չի)

բ. Վիշապն ասում ա օրենքի իմացություն ու նոր կուսակցություն ազնիվ սկզբմունքներով ու լիդերով (ո՞վ կարա ասի հրատապ ու կարևոր չի)

գ. Բիձեն ասում ա մարդիկ համախմբվեն ու միասին իրենց ընդհանուր շահերը պաշտպանեն, շալանգով ա թե ոնց ա չգիտեմ (ո՞վ կարա ասի հրատապ ու կարևոր չի)

դ. Աստղը շատ կարևոր բաներ ա առաջարկում…

*բանն այն է որ առանց մեկի մյուսներն իրականացնելն անհնար է, ու ստեղ հակասություն չկա*… շրանցից ոչ մեկն էլ 100% անոց չեն իրականացվելու (ու ոչ մի տեղ էլ տենց բան չկա) բայց անգամ 20% մեր վրա երևալու ա ու լավ ա լինելու… 

*…Ես ողջունում եմ բոլոր առաջարկները…*, բայց էդ չի նշանակում որ չեմ քլնգելու…

Հ.Գ. Բացի Տրիբունի գաղափարներից… լոմով գլուխ ջարդել, գիլիոտինով մարդկանց բուժել և այլն…

----------

Tig (12.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Հ.Գ. Բացի Տրիբունի գաղափարներից… լոմով գլուխ ջարդել, գիլիոտինով մարդկանց բուժել և այլն…


Առաջներում  քաղաքական հարթություններ ու մամուլ դուրս  բերած շատ ու շատ հարցերի կողքին,   էսօր,  հենց էս թեմայի ասելիքն էլ եմ ավելի լայն շրջանակ դուրս  բերել : 

http://www.7or.am/hy/news/2010-10-11/18425/

----------


## davidus

> Դավ ջան, ստեղ հնչած բոլոր գաղափարներն էլ իրականացման արժանի են… ու բոլորն էլ պետք ա իրագործվեն, որովհետև լուծումը մի եզակի ճանապարհի/ուզզու մեջ չի այլ բազմաթիվ ուղիների, բազմաչափողական (multidimensional) մոտեցման մեջ ա… շատ հեշտ կլիներ եթե մի ճանապարհ լիներ, բայց չկա, 
> 
> ա. Երվանդն առաջարկում ա կրթությունը (ո՞վ կարա ասի հրատապ ու կարևոր չի)
> 
> բ. Վիշապն ասում ա օրենքի իմացություն ու նոր կուսակցություն ազնիվ սկզբմունքներով ու լիդերով (ո՞վ կարա ասի հրատապ ու կարևոր չի)
> 
> գ. Բիձեն ասում ա մարդիկ համախմբվեն ու միասին իրենց ընդհանուր շահերը պաշտպանեն, շալանգով ա թե ոնց ա չգիտեմ (ո՞վ կարա ասի հրատապ ու կարևոր չի)
> 
> դ. Աստղը շատ կարևոր բաներ ա առաջարկում…
> ...


Մեֆ ջան, համաձայն եմ, ցանկացած եզակի լուծում թերի է, քանի որ էդ լուծումը վերաբերում է 3 մլն ժողովրդի, ու ուզես թե չուզես պիտի բաց համակարգում աշխատես՝ ներառելով մի քանի գործոններ… Ասել քեզ՝ երանի չէր միակ լուծում ունենայինք:

Բայց մի հարց: Տիրբունի առաջակրը ինչի՞ դուրդ չի գալիս: Մենակ կարճ, հակիրճ էլի (ինչքան հնարավոր է)

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:18 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:17 ----------




> http://www.7or.am/hy/news/2010-10-11/18425/


Բիձա, Վարդան Գիրգորյանը դու ես՞՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> .....................
> 
> Բայց մի հարց: Տիրբունի առաջակրը ինչի՞ դուրդ չի գալիս: Մենակ կարճ, հակիրճ էլի (ինչքան հնարավոր է)


Դավ, եթե քո գլխին լոմով խփեն անկախ նրանից թե դու ինչքանով ես սխալ, դու դրանից կխելոքանա՞ս թե կչարանաս…

Համ էլ Տրիբունը մեր ախպերն ա, դրա համար էլ կարամ չհամաձանվեմ… չէ՞

----------


## Բիձա

> Մեֆ ջան, համաձայն եմ, ցանկացած եզակի լուծում թերի է, քանի որ էդ լուծումը վերաբերում է 3 մլն ժողովրդի, ու ուզես թե չուզես պիտի բաց համակարգում աշխատես՝ ներառելով մի քանի գործոններ… Ասել քեզ՝ երանի չէր միակ լուծում ունենայինք:
> 
> Բայց մի հարց: Տիրբունի առաջակրը ինչի՞ դուրդ չի գալիս: Մենակ կարճ, հակիրճ էլի (ինչքան հնարավոր է)
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:18 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:17 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Բիձա, Վարդան Գիրգորյանը դու ես՞՞


Մեֆ ջան, դրանցից մի 2-3 հատ հայտնի ու մի հատ էլ անհայտը կա: Ես անհայտն եմ:   :LOL:

----------


## davidus

> Դավ, եթե քո գլխին լոմով խփեն *անկախ* նրանից թե դու ինչքանով ես սխալ, դու դրանից կխելոքանա՞ս թե կչարանաս…
> 
> Համ էլ Տրիբունը մեր ախպերն ա, դրա համար էլ կարամ չհամաձանվեմ… չէ՞


Մեֆ, ստից տեղը ինչի քո գլխին պիտի խփեն... կամ ինչ ա նշանակում սխալի չափ… եթե բանը հասել ա նրան, որ լոմերն ենք հանում գոտիների արանքից, ուրեմն սխալի չափ հարցնող չկա…  

Հ.Գ. չէ, համաձայնվելու խնդիր չկա, չընդունելու մասին էր խոսքը...




> Մեֆ ջան, դրանցից մի 2-3 հատ հայտնի ու մի հատ էլ անհայտը կա: Ես անհայտն եմ:


Ես հայտնի լինելու համար չէի հարցնում...  :LOL:   մեր հարևան ԿԳԲ-շնիկ Աշոտ ձյան էր ուզում անունդ իմանար...  :Jpit:   :Jpit:

----------


## Բիձա

> Մեֆ, ստից տեղը ինչի քո գլխին պիտի խփեն... կամ ինչ ա նշանակում սխալի չափ… եթե բանը հասել ա նրան, որ լոմերն ենք հանում գոտիների արանքից, ուրեմն սխալի չափ հարցնող չկա…  
> 
> Հ.Գ. չէ, համաձայնվելու խնդիր չկա, չընդունելու մասին էր խոսքը...
> 
> 
> 
> Ես հայտնի լինելու համար չէի հարցնում...   մեր հարևան ԿԳԲ-շնիկ Աշոտ ձյան էր ուզում անունդ իմանար...


Դավ ջան, է ձեր հարևան "Օնիկ" ձյային ասա, թող գործուղում վերցնի գա,  նստենք իրար հետ քեֆ անենք: Էս սաղ երկիրը լցված է բիզնեսմեն դառած նախկին ռուսական շպիոններով: Թող արանքներում էլ մի հատ հայ ըլնի: Ինչ վատ կլինի, որ՞  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ստից տեղը ինչի քո գլխին պիտի խփեն... կամ ինչ ա նշանակում սխալի չափ… եթե բանը հասել ա նրան, որ լոմերն ենք հանում գոտիների արանքից, ուրեմն սխալի չափ հարցնող չկա…  
> 
> Հ.Գ. չէ, համաձայնվելու խնդիր չկա, չընդունելու մասին էր խոսքը...


ասեմ Դավ ջան, անկախ նրանից թե ում գլուխն ա լոմով ջարդվում, ես չեմ ուզում որ երկիրն անցնի էն մարդու ձեռը որը կարա լոմով մարդու գլուխ ջարդի… դրանք արդեն երկրի գլխին են էսօր… բա հետո դրանց ձեռից ով ա վերցնելու լոմը… մի հատ ուրիշ լոմով գլուխ ջարդո՞ղ… 

ես նույնիսկ համաձայն չեմ որ սրանց գլուխը ջարդվի… ես ուզում եմ որ իրանք իրանց բերանով ժողովրդին պատմեն թե ոնց են թալանել ու սպանել… սա շատ ավելի դաժան ա ու էֆֆեկտիվ… էն մարդը որ վայրագաբար սպանվում ա ու զոհ ա դառնում, նա շատ հաճախ մարդկանց համակրանքն ա շահում…

Հ.Գ. իսկ ո՞վ ա որոշում ստից տեղն են խփում թե իսկական, կամ ո՞վ ա որոշում սխալի չափը… եթե լոմով խփողն ա՞ որոշում… ես խիստ կասկածում եմ նրա դատողությանը…

----------


## davidus

> ասեմ Դավ ջան, անկախ նրանից թե ում գլուխն ա լոմով ջարդվում, ես չեմ ուզում որ երկիրն անցնի էն մարդու ձեռը որը կարա լոմով մարդու գլուխ ջարդի… դրանք արդեն երկրի գլխին են էսօր… բա հետո դրանց ձեռից ով ա վերցնելու լոմը… մի հատ ուրիշ լոմով գլուխ ջարդո՞ղ…


լոմով գլուխջարդողը պետության գլուխ չի էլ կանգնի, պետության գլուխ կկանգնի էն անհատը կամ թիմը, ում համար գլուխեն ջարդել: Իսկ եթե էդ թիմը կարողացել է այնքան վստահություն ու քաղաքական համակրանք ձեռք բերել, որ նրա համար գլուխեն ջարդում, ուրեմն հալալ ա, լավ են անում` ջարդում են: Հա, ինչի չէ որ... եթե ինքը էնքան ապուշ ա, որ պիտի երկիրը հասցնի էն վիճակին, որ իր համար հանած լոմը ուղղեն հենց իր գլխին, ուրեմն էդպես էլ թող լինի, խի չէ որ... 




> ես նույնիսկ համաձայն չեմ որ սրանց գլուխը ջարդվի… *ես ուզում եմ որ իրանք իրանց բերանով ժողովրդին պատմեն թե ոնց են թալանել ու սպանել…* սա շատ ավելի դաժան ա ու էֆֆեկտիվ… էն մարդը որ վայրագաբար սպանվում ա ու զոհ ա դառնում, նա շատ հաճախ մարդկանց համակրանքն ա շահում…


Մեֆ լավ էլի, լավ էլի... այ մարդ, դու քո ասածներին հավատում ես... էսօր նախկին իշխանությունը ընդդիմություն ա, ու իրա սխալների մանրամասները չի ուզում հրապարակ հանի` որ գոնե դրանով քավություն ստանա, այլ ասում ա` կներեք, սխալ եմ արել... դու ուզում ես որ Սամոն քեզ կանգնի ու պատմի, թե ոնց ա ապրանք կամ դեղ կեղծում... չէ, Մեֆ ջան, չլնող բանա, չեմ հավատում, ինչքան էլ վայրագաբար սպանվեն, մեկա կեղտը մնում ա կեղտ, ինքը չի կարա հերոսանա, եթե հատուկ ագիտացիա չտարվի, բայց սրանց դեպքում էդ ագիտացիան էլ չի օգնի, որովհետև ամեն ինչ ժողովրդի աչքի առաջ ա տեղի ունենում, ու՞մ պիտի խաբեն: Կամ ով պիտի սրանց օգտին ագիտացիա անի...

----------

Tig (12.10.2010), Ամպ (11.10.2010), Բիձա (11.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *լոմով գլուխջարդողը պետության գլուխ չի էլ կանգնի, պետության գլուխ կկանգնի էն անհատը կամ թիմը, ում համար գլուխեն ջարդել*: Իսկ եթե էդ թիմը կարողացել է այնքան վստահություն ու քաղաքական համակրանք ձեռք բերել, որ նրա համար գլուխեն ջարդում, ուրեմն հալալ ա, լավ են անում` ջարդում են: Հա, ինչի չէ որ... եթե ինքը էնքան ապուշ ա, որ պիտի երկիրը հասցնի էն վիճակին, որ իր համար հանած լոմը ուղղեն հենց իր գլխին, ուրեմն էդպես էլ թող լինի, խի չէ որ...


Դավ, տենց բան չի լինում, միամիտ չլինես… էն մարդը կամ թիմը որի համար գլուխ են ջարդում՝ նրանք էլ նույնն ինչ որ էսօր կա… էդ լոմը հետո շուռ ա գալու ժողովրդի գլխին… չկասկածես Դավ, պատմությունը ցույց ա տվել… երբ որ լոմն ա քաղաքական խաղի մեջ մտնում, ապա ղեկավարում ա նա ու ձեռքին ա լոմը… մեր խնդիրը լոմը քաղաքական դաշտից հանելն ա…




> Մեֆ լավ էլի, լավ էլի... *այ մարդ, դու քո ասածներին հավատում ես*... էսօր նախկին իշխանությունը ընդդիմություն ա, ու իրա սխալների մանրամասները չի ուզում հրապարակ հանի` որ գոնե դրանով քավություն ստանա, այլ ասում ա` կներեք, սխալ եմ արել... դու ուզում ես որ Սամոն քեզ կանգնի ու պատմի, թե ոնց ա ապրանք կամ դեղ կեղծում... չէ, Մեֆ ջան, չլնող բանա, չեմ հավատում, ինչքան էլ վայրագաբար սպանվեն, մեկա կեղտը մնում ա կեղտ, ինքը չի կարա հերոսանա, եթե հատուկ ագիտացիա չտարվի, բայց սրանց դեպքում էդ ագիտացիան էլ չի օգնի, որովհետև ամեն ինչ ժողովրդի աչքի առաջ ա տեղի ունենում, ու՞մ պիտի խաբեն: Կամ ով պիտի սրանց օգտին ագիտացիա անի...


Հավատում եմ Դավ ջան, որովհետև ալտերնատիվը էն ա ինչ որ էսօր ունենք ու եթե էսօրվանը փոխարինելու ա գալիս մեկ ուրիշ արյունախում տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա… եթե արդյունքում մի գալավարեզի գլուխը կտրում ա մեկ ուրիշ գալավարեզ ու նստում տեղը, խի՞ իզուր տեղը էս գալավարեզի գլուխը ջարդենք…

Եթե արդյունքում մենք չենք աշխատելու ազատ անկախ դատարաններ, գործադիր ու օրենսդիր մարմիններ ունենալու վրա ապա չարժե տնից դուրս գալ… իսկ էն քաղաքական ուժը որը կոչ ա անում լոմով գլուխ ջարդել, նա դադարում ա քաղաքական ուժ լինելուց, դառնում ա կրիմինալ…

----------


## davidus

> Դավ, տենց բան չի լինում, միամիտ չլինես*… էն մարդը կամ թիմը որի համար գլուխ են ջարդում՝ նրանք էլ նույնն ինչ որ էսօր կա… էդ լոմը հետո շուռ ա գալու ժողովրդի գլխին…* չկասկածես Դավ, պատմությունը ցույց ա տվել… երբ որ լոմն ա քաղաքական խաղի մեջ մտնում, ապա ղեկավարում ա նա ու ձեռքին ա լոմը… մեր խնդիրը լոմը քաղաքական դաշտից հանելն ա…
> 
> Հավատում եմ Դավ ջան, որովհետև ալտերնատիվը էն ա ինչ որ էսօր ունենք ու եթե էսօրվանը փոխարինելու ա գալիս մեկ ուրիշ արյունախում տարբերությունը ո՞րն ա… եթե արդյունքում մի գալավարեզի գլուխը կտրում ա մեկ ուրիշ գալավարեզ ու նստում տեղը, խի՞ իզուր տեղը էս գալավարեզի գլուխը ջարդենք…
> 
> Եթե արդյունքում մենք չենք աշխատելու ազատ անկախ դատարաններ, գործադիր ու օրենսդիր մարմիններ ունենալու վրա ապա չարժե տնից դուրս գալ… իսկ էն քաղաքական ուժը որը կոչ ա անում լոմով գլուխ ջարդել, նա դադարում ա քաղաքական ուժ լինելուց, դառնում ա կրիմինալ…


Փաստորեն ընդունում ես, որ էսօրվա ընդդիմությունը նույնն ա, ինչ իշխանությունները… Շատ լավա, առաջխաղացում տեսնում եմ, քանի որ եթե դու հիմա ասես, որ մարտի մեկին մարդիկ պատրաստ չէին մի մի քանի հոգու գլուխը լոմել, ուրեմն ես մեծագույն պատասխանատվությամբ կասեմ, որ դու սուտ ես խոսում... Սակայն համոզված եմ, որ նման բան չես ասի… 
Հետևաբար եթե բանը հասնի լոմելուն չպիտի անենք, որովհետև սկզբունքային տարբերություն չի լինելու նոր եկացածի և հնի միջև… Մեֆ բայց շանս կա, չէ, որ էդ տեղը նստողը կարող ա բ**ի տղա չլնի.. թեկուզ չնչին, բայց էդ շանսը կա... Մեֆ. լոմը ընդամենը իշխանությւոնը բռնի խլելու գործիք ա... հիշում ես Ալ Կապոնեի հայտնի խոսքերից մեկը... «Ատրճանակով և բարի խոսքով կհասնես շատ ավելի լավ արդյունքի, քան միայն բարի խոսքով»... Համաձայն չես, որ փայլուն ա, հանձարեղ ա:  Բարի խոսքով եկածը պատասխանատու ա միայն իր ասած բարի խոսքերի համար, իսկ բարի խոսքերով ու ատրճանակով եկածը ոչ միայն պատասխանատու է իր բարի խոսքերի համար, այլ նաև դրանց արդյունքում այդ նույն ատրճանակից փամփուշտ չստանալու վախի առաջ... Իսկ վախն ու պատասխանատվությունը փայլուն մոտիվատորներ են:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ջայնալար, խոսքը սկսվել է 203 փոստից՝ գրառողի զզվելուց ու հետ տալուց: Բարի եղիր դա ու  դրա հետ կապվածներն էլ հանելու:  
> Չնայած շատերի զզվանքին, թեման հետ տալու մութ անկյուն,  կամ չոլ չի:
> Նաև պահանջում եմ ջնջել այդ ամենազոր ընկերոջ ինձ ուղարկած քֆուրների զակատ արած պակետները:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:45 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:44 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Ոչ մի բան, հայկական ամենակեղտոտ քֆուրները, խմածի դերակատարմամբ: Մի պատառիկ դեռ մնացել է նայի 203 փոստը


Դե սըբանիք էլի, սաղդ օֆտոպում եք, ես էլ կոֆտոպեմ:

Միանգամից ասեմ. եթե կայֆ ա շահարկել իմ ջերմ հարաբերությունները Երվանդի հետ, ցավդ էլ տանեմ՝ շահարկի: Երվանդը իմ ընկերն ա, բայց իրա ստացած տուգանայինները համարժեք են քոնին: Եթե չես հավատում, մեքմ ասած՝ մի հավատա: 203-րդ գրառումը չի ջնջվել, որովհետև էդ գրառումը իմ կարծիքով ոչ ոքի չի վիրավորում ու ոչ մի կետով չի հակասում հակասում Ակումբի կանոնադրությանը. կարող ա և սխալվում եմ, բայց, եթե ջնջել չջնջելու գործը ես եմ անում, ուրեմը ստիպված եմ անել ըստ իմ ընկալման: Դեմ չեմ լինի, եթե Չուկն էլ աչքի տակով անցկացնի, կընդունեմ, եթե հակառակ կարծիքի լինի ու ջնջի: 

Էս քո գրառումն էլ՝ մոդերատորականի մեջբերումով, շատ լավ գիտես, որ թեմայից դուրս ա: Եթե բողոքներ կան, համեցիր «բողոքի գիրք»:

----------


## Բիձա

> ասեմ Դավ ջան, անկախ նրանից թե ում գլուխն ա լոմով ջարդվում, ես չեմ ուզում որ երկիրն անցնի էն մարդու ձեռը որը կարա լոմով մարդու գլուխ ջարդի… դրանք արդեն երկրի գլխին են էսօր… բա հետո դրանց ձեռից ով ա վերցնելու լոմը… մի հատ ուրիշ լոմով գլուխ ջարդո՞ղ… 
> 
> ես նույնիսկ համաձայն չեմ որ սրանց գլուխը ջարդվի… ես ուզում եմ որ իրանք իրանց բերանով ժողովրդին պատմեն թե ոնց են թալանել ու սպանել… սա շատ ավելի դաժան ա ու էֆֆեկտիվ… էն մարդը որ վայրագաբար սպանվում ա ու զոհ ա դառնում, նա շատ հաճախ մարդկանց համակրանքն ա շահում…
> 
> Հ.Գ. իսկ ո՞վ ա որոշում ստից տեղն են խփում թե իսկական, կամ ո՞վ ա որոշում սխալի չափը… եթե լոմով խփողն ա՞ որոշում… ես խիստ կասկածում եմ նրա դատողությանը…


Mef, Էս քո գլխին չկպնելու թեզը արդեն 20 տարի է մեր քաղաքական ընդիմադիր տեսության քոքն է դառել, որը իմ կարծիքով և բերել է մեր այժմյան այս ծանր վիճակին: 
Քանի որ  այս  կարծիքը դիտվում է որպես տեսական  անսասանելի ճշմարտություն,  երևի պետք է գոնե մատների վրա, գոնե պրիմիտիվ տեսականով քննարկել այն, որ հասկանանք,  թե ինչն ինչոց է: 
Գլուխ ջարդելը դա կոնֆլիկտի հանգուցալուծման վերին էտապների գործիքներից է: Մի անգամ երկար- բարակ կոնֆլիկտի էսկալացիայի շղթան քննարկել էի, երևի լրացուցիչ պարզաբանումների կարիքը կա: 
Առհասարակ ցանկացած կոնֆլիկտի քննարկման մեխը դա կողմերի սուբյեկտայնություն է: Անիմաստ է որևէ խոսակցություն, եթե մենք որպես կոնֆլիկտի մի կողմ դիտում ենք իր գործողությունների մեջ որևէ սահմանափակում չունեցող իշխանությանը, իսկ որպես հակադիր կողմ՝ դիտում ենք կաղապարների մեջ պարտակված և նոր, ռելսերից շեղված որևէ գործի անընդունակ ընդիմադիր մարդուն: 
-Մտածելու և գործողությունների մեջ սահմանափակված մարդը արդեն սուբյեկտ չէ:  Հետևաբար կոնֆլիկտի կողմ չէ: Հետևաբար նույնիսկ տեսականորեն հայաստանում կոնֆլիկտ չկա: Իսկ եղածը դա ոչ թե կոնֆլիկտ է, այլ իշխանություն-ժողովուրդ առօրյա հարաբերություններ:
-16 տարի է ընդիմությունը աղաչում -պաղատում, շնչելու մի ծակ է մուրում իշխանություններից: Փոխարենը իշխանությունները մինչև վերջ են ձգել գայկեքը, աջ ու ձախ կրակում են, թքած ունեն  իրենց անհատական շահին խփող ցանակացած մտքի, առաջարկի, բարի կամքի, փեշներից քարը թափելու, ազգովի բարիշելու, նստածներին ազատելու-վոբշեմ ամենատարրական ու  ազգի ու ժողովրդի համար խիստ անհետաձգելի խորհուրդների ու  պահանջների վրա: 
1994-ից իշխանությունը չի  փոխվել հայաստանում, դրա համար ես  համասեռ կբերեմ ժամանակագրությունը: 
94-ից իշխանությունները սկսեցին արդեն ֆիզիկապես նեղել ընդիմությանը՝  մեր նախկին «հերոսներից» մեկի՝ Աշոտ Նավասարդյանի «օրհնանքով»: 
Ընդիմությունը առաջնորդվելով հենց քո ասած փիլիսոփայությամբ  ձեն չհանեց: Հետագա տարիներին սկսեցին ընդիմության գլուխները ջարդել, մինչև արունլվան, էլի ընդիմությունը  չարձագանքեց: 96-ին մի երկու իշխանավորի գլուխ չանգռվեց, և դա վերածվեց Հ1-ով ու մնացած մանկլավիկներով բեմադրվող համազգային սուգի՝: Բա թե տեսեք, թե անգրագետ, քաղաքականապես տհաս հայը – մյուս, իշխանական լավ հայի վրա ձեռ բարձրացրեց- սահմանադրականը մի կողմ թողած: 
Հետագա թատրոնները մի կողմ թողնենք ու հասնենք 99-ին: 99-ին աբսուրդը վերջնականապես մտավ մեր ուղեղները ու շրջեց ամեն մի տրամաբանականը: Հիմա արդեն մենք ունենք պատմական սրբագրված հերոսներ, պիտակավորված խիստ հատ ու կենտ բոբոներ, մի քանի ԲՏ ու վսյո:
Մեֆ ջան, ախր նաղդ 10 հոգու սպանել են, 100 էդքան նստցրել, աջ ու ձախ, դոդլֆիկանոցներով մարդկանց կալմեջ արած հոտի պես ուր ուզում քշում են: 
Դու հասկանում ես, որ իրենք կոնֆլիկտի մեթոդայնության աստիճանը դեռ 1994-ից են բեսպրեդելը սարքել: ՞ Հասկանում ես, որ բեսպրեդելից դեն, այսինքն  մարդ սպանելուց,  ահաբեկելուց, բանտելուց, համատարած վախի ու տեռորի մթնոլորտ ստեղծելուց դեն էլ ուղղակի այլ մեթոդական տեսականի չկա, գոյություն չունի: Եթե ունենային՝  հաստատ կկիրառեին:  
Այսինքն ըստ գաղափարական ասպեկտի, վռոդե իշխանություն-ընդիմությունը հայաստանում  իբր նորմալ կոնֆլիկտի մեջ են: Բայց իրական, մեթոդական ու գործունեության առումով, հայաստանում փաստացի ընդիմություն չկա:
 Մեֆ ջան: Դու ու քո կողմնակիցները հենց էս դիրքի վրա եք: Դուք ու սահմանադրական ընդիմությունը կոնֆլիկտի մեթոդաբանական ու հետևապես նաև գործնական առաջին փուլի վրա  եք զմռսված մնացել, իշխանությունները վերջինի վրա են, դինամիկ  գործում են ու  մտածում են, թե էլ ինչ ձև գտնեն մասսային կզցնելու: 
Էնպես որ լոմի դեմ մի խոսա այ ախպեր: Լավ, գոնե վերապահումներով խոսա: 
Այլապես Տրիբունն էլ է ձենը կտրել, ես էլ մեկ- մեկ արձագանքում եմ ու մտածում, թե լավ, էլ ինչ արգումնետ կա էս պարզության օգտին: 
 Մտածում եմ,բայց նորը չեմ գտնում: 
Երևի բախտ բացողի խնդիր է դառել մեր ապագան:

----------

Tig (12.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Փաստորեն ընդունում ես, որ էսօրվա ընդդիմությունը նույնն ա, ինչ իշխանությունները*… Շատ լավա, առաջխաղացում տեսնում եմ, քանի որ եթե դու հիմա ասես, որ մարտի մեկին մարդիկ պատրաստ չէին մի մի քանի հոգու գլուխը լոմել, ուրեմն ես մեծագույն պատասխանատվությամբ կասեմ, որ դու սուտ ես խոսում... Սակայն համոզված եմ, որ նման բան չես ասի… 
> *Հետևաբար եթե բանը հասնի լոմելուն չպիտի անենք, որովհետև սկզբունքային տարբերություն չի լինելու նոր եկացածի և հնի միջև…* Մեֆ բայց շանս կա, չէ, որ էդ տեղը նստողը կարող ա բ**ի տղա չլնի.. թեկուզ չնչին, բայց էդ շանսը կա... *Մեֆ. լոմը ընդամենը իշխանությւոնը բռնի խլելու գործիք ա*... հիշում ես Ալ Կապոնեի հայտնի խոսքերից մեկը... «Ատրճանակով և բարի խոսքով կհասնես շատ ավելի լավ արդյունքի, քան միայն բարի խոսքով»... Համաձայն չես, որ փայլուն ա, հանձարեղ ա:  Բարի խոսքով եկածը պատասխանատու ա միայն իր ասած բարի խոսքերի համար, իսկ բարի խոսքերով ու ատրճանակով եկածը ոչ միայն պատասխանատու է իր բարի խոսքերի համար, այլ նաև դրանց արդյունքում այդ նույն ատրճանակից փամփուշտ չստանալու վախի առաջ... Իսկ վախն ու պատասխանատվությունը փայլուն մոտիվատորներ են:


*ես տենց բան չգրեցի, այլ ասեցի (ինկատի ունեի) որ եթե լոմով անեն՝ նույնը կլինի…* պատրաստ էին, բայց կանխվեց հենց ընդդիմության կողմից… եթե կոչ արվեր լոմերով գահընկեց անել ապա նույնն էր լինելու 100%…

այո, "բանը հասնի լոմելուն" շատ կասկածելի արտահայտություն ա, բանը միշտ էլ կարելի է հասցնել լոմին, մարիֆեթը դրանից խուսափելն է… Դավ, շանս չկա որ գլուխ ջարդելով իշխանության եկածները բ**ի տղա չլինի… կգա՝ կիմանանք… *էն քաղաքական ուժը որը միջոցների առաջ խտրականություն չի դնում իշխանության հասնելու համար, նա բարոյական որևէ սահման չունի՝ անբարոյական է…* նրանք նույն միջոցներն էլ օգտագործելու են մնալու իշխանության համար… ինչ միջոցով որ եկար իշխանության նույն միջոցներով էլ կառավարելու ես… տենց հեշտ ոչ ոք լոմը ցած չի դնում

Վախը պետքական զգացմունք ա, բայց դրանով առաջնորդվել չարժե, վախը ստրուկին աշխատեցնելու միջոց ա

----------


## davidus

> *ես տենց բան չգրեցի, այլ ասեցի (ինկատի ունեի) որ եթե լոմով անեն՝ նույնը կլինի…* պատրաստ էին, բայց կանխվեց հենց ընդդիմության կողմից… եթե կոչ արվեր լոմերով գահընկեց անել ապա նույնն էր լինելու 100%…
> 
> այո, "բանը հասնի լոմելուն" շատ կասկածելի արտահայտություն ա, բանը միշտ էլ կարելի է հասցնել լոմին, մարիֆեթը դրանից խուսափելն է… Դավ, շանս չկա որ գլուխ ջարդելով իշխանության եկածները բ**ի տղա չլինի… կգա՝ կիմանանք… *էն քաղաքական ուժը որը միջոցների առաջ խտրականություն չի դնում իշխանության հասնելու համար, նա բարոյական որևէ սահման չունի՝ անբարոյական է…* նրանք նույն միջոցներն էլ օգտագործելու են մնալու իշխանության համար… ինչ միջոցով որ եկար իշխանության նույն միջոցներով էլ կառավարելու ես… տենց հեշտ ոչ ոք լոմը ցած չի դնում
> 
> Վախը պետքական զգացմունք ա, բայց դրանով առաջնորդվել չարժե, վախը ստրուկին աշխատեցնելու միջոց ա


Մեֆ, այ ցավդ տանեմ, ոնց գրեմ որ ասածս հասկանա, լոմ վերցնողը իշխանության գլուխ կանգնողը չի, լոմ վերցնողը ես ու դու ենք, շարքային քաղաքացին ա... եթե լոմ վերցնողը նույն ապագա իշխանավորն ա, ապա նրա՝ իշխանության անցնելը իշխանության բռնազավթում ա, դա իշխանափոխություն չի... ես լրիվ ուրիշ բան եմ ասում...

----------

Tig (12.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mef, Էս քո գլխին չկպնելու թեզը արդեն 20 տարի է մեր քաղաքական ընդիմադիր տեսության քոքն է դառել, որը իմ կարծիքով և բերել է մեր այժմյան այս ծանր վիճակին: 
> Քանի որ  այս  կարծիքը դիտվում է որպես տեսական  անսասանելի ճշմարտություն,  երևի պետք է գոնե մատների վրա, գոնե պրիմիտիվ տեսականով քննարկել այն, որ հասկանանք,  թե ինչն ինչոց է: 
> Գլուխ ջարդելը դա կոնֆլիկտի հանգուցալուծման վերին էտապների գործիքներից է: Մի անգամ երկար- բարակ կոնֆլիկտի էսկալացիայի շղթան քննարկել էի, երևի լրացուցիչ պարզաբանումների կարիքը կա: 
> Առհասարակ ցանկացած կոնֆլիկտի քննարկման մեխը դա կողմերի սուբյեկտայնություն է: Անիմաստ է որևէ խոսակցություն, եթե մենք որպես կոնֆլիկտի մի կողմ դիտում ենք իր գործողությունների մեջ որևէ սահմանափակում չունեցող իշխանությանը, իսկ որպես հակադիր կողմ՝ դիտում ենք կաղապարների մեջ պարտակված և նոր, ռելսերից շեղված որևէ գործի անընդունակ ընդիմադիր մարդուն: 
> -Մտածելու և գործողությունների մեջ սահմանափակված մարդը արդեն սուբյեկտ չէ:  Հետևաբար կոնֆլիկտի կողմ չէ: Հետևաբար նույնիսկ տեսականորեն հայաստանում կոնֆլիկտ չկա: Իսկ եղածը դա ոչ թե կոնֆլիկտ է, այլ իշխանություն-ժողովուրդ առօրյա հարաբերություններ:
> -16 տարի է ընդիմությունը աղաչում -պաղատում, շնչելու մի ծակ է մուրում իշխանություններից: Փոխարենը իշխանությունները մինչև վերջ են ձգել գայկեքը, աջ ու ձախ կրակում են, թքած ունեն  իրենց անհատական շահին խփող ցանակացած մտքի, առաջարկի, բարի կամքի, փեշներից քարը թափելու, ազգովի բարիշելու, նստածներին ազատելու-վոբշեմ ամենատարրական ու  ազգի ու ժողովրդի համար խիստ անհետաձգելի խորհուրդների ու  պահանջների վրա: 
> 1994-ից իշխանությունը չի  փոխվել հայաստանում, դրա համար ես  համասեռ կբերեմ ժամանակագրությունը: 
> 94-ից իշխանությունները սկսեցին արդեն ֆիզիկապես նեղել ընդիմությանը՝  մեր նախկին «հերոսներից» մեկի՝ Աշոտ Նավասարդյանի «օրհնանքով»: 
> Ընդիմությունը առաջնորդվելով հենց քո ասած փիլիսոփայությամբ  ձեն չհանեց: Հետագա տարիներին սկսեցին ընդիմության գլուխները ջարդել, մինչև արունլվան, էլի ընդիմությունը  չարձագանքեց: 96-ին մի երկու իշխանավորի գլուխ չանգռվեց, և դա վերածվեց Հ1-ով ու մնացած մանկլավիկներով բեմադրվող համազգային սուգի՝: Բա թե տեսեք, թե անգրագետ, քաղաքականապես տհաս հայը – մյուս, իշխանական լավ հայի վրա ձեռ բարձրացրեց- սահմանադրականը մի կողմ թողած: 
> ...


Բիձ ջան, լոմով եկար, լոմով կառավարելու ես, լոմով էլ գնալու ես… միանշանակ… 

մի տեղից պետք ա սկսել էդ կախարդված շրջանը բացել… իսկ ինչու՞ էսօր չսկսենք… 

իսկ լոմով իշխանության գլուխ գալու գինը դա մենակ արյան գինը չի, այլ շատ ավելին ա քան մենք պատկերացնում ենք…

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ ջան, լոմով եկար, լոմով կառավարելու ես, լոմով էլ գնալու ես… միանշանակ… 
> 
> մի տեղից պետք ա սկսել էդ կախարդված շրջանը բացել… իսկ ինչու՞ էսօր չսկսենք… 
> 
> իսկ լոմով իշխանության գլուխ գալու գինը դա մենակ արյան գինը չի, այլ շատ ավելին ա քան մենք պատկերացնում ենք…


Մեֆ, լոմով իշխանության չես գալու: Լոմով ստիպելու ես, որ իր ձեռի պիստալետը ավտոմատը, թնդանոթը, միլպետին, դատախազին ու ԲՏ-ուն  քցի, ու նստի հետդ իսկականից խոսալու:

----------


## dvgray

> Բիձ ջան, լոմով եկար, լոմով կառավարելու ես, լոմով էլ գնալու ես… միանշանակ…


ապեր, քրիստոներական առաջին քարոզիչնեչրին շատ նման խոսքեր ես ասում :
քրիստոնիաները սաղ աշխաչհում էին տարածվում, ու կարող էին մի 300 տարի սպասել ու անկապ-անկապ մարդկանց տալ գել ու գազանի բերան, մինչև իրանց ուզածին հասան, իսկ մենք՞ ինչ ռեսուրս ունենք մի 300 տարի մարդկանց  անկապ անկապ կոտորվեու ուղարկելու:
իսկ նույն դեպքում ֆրանսիացիք, ամերիկացիք, մի երկու-երեք հատ լովով կռիվ տվին, լոմով եկար իշխանության, ու լիքը հարցեր լուծեցին իրենց երկրների առաջխաղացման համար:

----------

davidus (12.10.2010), Բիձա (11.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, այ ցավդ տանեմ, ոնց գրեմ որ ասածս հասկանա, լոմ վերցնողը իշխանության գլուխ կանգնողը չի, լոմ վերցնողը ես ու դու ենք, շարքային քաղաքացին ա... եթե լոմ վերցնողը նույն ապագա իշխանավորն ա, ապա նրա՝ իշխանության անցնելը իշխանության բռնազավթում ա, դա իշխանափոխություն չի... ես լրիվ ուրիշ բան եմ ասում...


Դավ դու կարա՞ս մարդու գլուխ ջարդես լոմով… ես չեմ կարող ոչ էլ ուզում եմ որ իմ երեխեն դա կարողանա անել… եթե ես ու դու լոմ ենք վերցնում ինչ որ "արժանի" թմի համար (չգիտեմ որտեղից ենք որոշում որ նրանք արժանի են, երեի նրանից որ հանգիստ խղճով կոչ են անում ժողովրդին լոմերն առնեն ու գնան ոստիկանության ու բանակի դեմ) ուրեմն էդ լոմը պտի պահենք որ հետո իրանց գլուխը ջարդենք…

ապեր, բացի դրանից, ի՞նչ երկիր ու հասարակություն պտի կառուցենք որի անդամները (սովորական քաղաքացիները) լոմով մարդու գլուխ կարան ջարդեն…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:38 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:35 ----------




> Մեֆ, լոմով իշխանության չես գալու: Լոմով ստիպելու ես, որ իր ձեռի պիստալետը ավտոմատը, թնդանոթը, միլպետին, դատախազին ու ԲՏ-ուն  քցի, ու նստի հետդ իսկականից խոսալու:


Պիստալետը թնդանոթն ու ավտոմատն ավելի շուտ կկրակեն քան թե ցած կդրվեն… Բիձ ջան քո կարծիքով ինչի են վրցրել ձեռները, հո պառադի դուրս չե՞ն եկել

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:50 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:38 ----------




> ապեր, քրիստոներական առաջին քարոզիչնեչրին շատ նման խոսքեր ես ասում :
> քրիստոնիաները սաղ աշխաչհում էին տարածվում, ու կարող էին մի 300 տարի սպասել ու անկապ-անկապ մարդկանց տալ գել ու գազանի բերան, մինչև իրանց ուզածին հասան, իսկ մենք՞ ինչ ռեսուրս ունենք մի 300 տարի մարդկանց  անկապ անկապ կոտորվեու ուղարկելու:
> իսկ նույն դեպքում ֆրանսիացիք, ամերիկացիք, մի երկու-երեք հատ լովով կռիվ տվին, լոմով եկար իշխանության, ու լիքը հարցեր լուծեցին իրենց երկրների առաջխաղացման համար:


Դիվ ջան, գաղափարներ չենք տարածում, այլ ինչքան հնարավոր ա առանց արյան ուզում ենք որ ժողովուրդը հեռացնի իր չուզած իշխանությանը… երկրումդ մարդ չի մնացել նրանք էլ որ սկսեն իրար գլուխ ջարդել ու՞ր կհասնի… ինչ վերաբերվում ա ֆրանսիացիներին, ապա վատ չէր լինի որ մի հատ իրանց հեղափոխության պատմությունը նայեիր Վիկիպեդիայով ու հետո ասեիր մենք ունենք էդքան ռեսուրս թե չէ… իրանց առաջխաղացմանը իրանց ռեսուրսներով 200 տարի ա քաշել… մե՞զ ինչքան ա պետք, հաշվել ե՞ս

----------


## Վիշապ

Էնքան եմ կատաղել էս տրանսպորտային միջոցների պարտադիր ապահովագրության ձևից, պայմաններից, գումարի չափից, դրան էլ գումարած լոմի մասին էստեղի հիշեցումները որ մտքիս միայն մի բան է գալիս. Մեր ժողովուրդը մի այլ կարգի ունի.

1. խիզախության կարիք,
2. իրավունքների ու օրենքի իմացության կարիք;

Մեր սահմանադրության մեջ մի շատ կարևոր կետի բացակայությունն է հիմա պատճառ իշխանավորների լկտիության, անսպառ ագահության, կոռումպացվածության... 
Այն է՝
*ՀՀ յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի ունի ազատ զենք կրելու իրավունք։* Մեզ օդ ու ջրի պես պետք է այդ կետը։ Նախ մենք պատերազմի մեջ գտնվող, թշնամիներով շրջապատված երկիր ենք, մեր բոլոր քաղաքացիները պիտի զենքից օգտվել իմանան։ Եվ երկրորդ՝ մեր մեջ կան ներքին թշնամիներ, որոնց դեմ բացի զենքից այլ միջոցներով խաղ չկա։ Բոլոր այն երկրներում, որտեղ գործում է այս օրենքը, էնտեղ շատ ավելի քիչ են հանցագործությունները քան այն երկրներում, որտեղ միայն օրգանի աշխատողներին ու որսորդներին է թույլատրվում զենք կրել։

----------

Tig (12.10.2010), Բիձա (11.10.2010), Տրիբուն (12.09.2020)

----------


## Բիձա

> Դավ դու կարա՞ս մարդու գլուխ ջարդես լոմով… ես չեմ կարող ոչ էլ ուզում եմ որ իմ երեխեն դա կարողանա անել… եթե ես ու դու լոմ ենք վերցնում ինչ որ "արժանի" թմի համար (չգիտեմ որտեղից ենք որոշում որ նրանք արժանի են, երեի նրանից որ հանգիստ խղճով կոչ են անում ժողովրդին լոմերն առնեն ու գնան ոստիկանության ու բանակի դեմ) ուրեմն էդ լոմը պտի պահենք որ հետո իրանց գլուխը ջարդենք…
> 
> ապեր, բացի դրանից, ի՞նչ երկիր ու հասարակություն պտի կառուցենք որի անդամները (սովորական քաղաքացիները) լոմով մարդու գլուխ կարան ջարդեն…
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:38 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:35 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Պիստալետը թնդանոթն ու ավտոմատն ավելի շուտ կկրակեն քան թե ցած կդրվեն… Բիձ ջան քո կարծիքով ինչի են վրցրել ձեռները, հո պառադի դուրս չե՞ն եկել


Մեֆ, ընդիմությունը դա մենակ դու չես: Ընդիմության մեջ կան ամենատարբեր ունակությունների ու նախասիրությունների տեր մարդիկ: Մեկը  շեֆ ա,  ճանճ էլ չի կարող քշել, բայց փոխարենը լավ խոսում է: Մյուսը մի քիչ փող ունի, կարա շատերին քյաբաբով հյուրասիր: Մյուսը հրապարակախոս ա, կարա կողքից խոսա: Բայց մի 100 էդքան էլ մարդ կա, որը չգիտի թե ինչ անի: Էդ հարյուրից էլ մի 20-ը կան, որոնք խնդրում, աղաչում են, թե մեզ ասեք ինչ անենք՞:  Գալիս են շեֆերի մոտ խնդրում  են՝ ուզում եք գնանք գիշերով սրա նրա գլուխը լոմով ջարդենք, ուզում եք մթով սրա-նրա մաշնի պակրիշկեն ծակենք, կռիլոն այլանդակենք, ծախսի տակ քցենք: 
Մեֆ, հավատա, էդ մարդիկ երջանիկ կլինեն, եթե քո չկարացածը, որ իրենք ի հակառակ քեզ կարում են՝ անեն: Որ  իրենց թույլատրվի, խրախուսվի իրենց ձեռքից եկածը անելու: 
Էդ մարդիկ էդքանը գիտեն, հասարակ մարդիկ են, հանցագործ չեն, ու միայն էդ գործը կարան անեն: 
Չես օգտագործում էդ մարդուն, նա  տարիներով սպասում է, մինչև տան մեջի ամեն ինչը ծախած շիվար նստած սպասում է, թե երբ  մի անասոսւն կգա կասի,  արա սոված, հել գնա էսինչի գլուխը ջարդի, մի պորցիա քյաբաբ կուտացնեմ: Էդ սոված մարդու աչքին էլ արդեն ոչ մի բան չի երևում ու նա հենց մի քյաբաբով է սկսում  դեպի ԲՏ իր ընթացքը: 
Ու հենց էս սխեմայով հայաստանում նորմալից անասունը բուծվեց: Որովհետև ստռատեգիական ընդիմությունը չթողեց, որ էդ խեղճ մարդիկ էլ իրենց իմացածի չափով մասնակից լինեն, իրենց ինքնարտահայտեն ու օգուտ տան ընդհանուր գործին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էնքան եմ կատաղել էս տրանսպորտային միջոցների պարտադիր ապահովագրության ձևից, պայմաններից, գումարի չափից, դրան էլ գումարած լոմի մասին էստեղի հիշեցումները որ մտքիս միայն մի բան է գալիս. Մեր ժողովուրդը մի այլ կարգի ունի.
> 
> 1. խիզախության կարիք,
> 2. իրավունքների ու օրենքի իմացության կարիք;
> 
> Մեր սահմանադրության մեջ մի շատ կարևոր կետի բացակայությունն է հիմա պատճառ իշխանավորների լկտիության, անսպառ ագահության, կոռումպացվածության... 
> Այն է՝
> *ՀՀ յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի ունի ազատ զենք կրելու իրավունք։* Մեզ օդ ու ջրի պես պետք է այդ կետը։ Նախ մենք պատերազմի մեջ գտնվող, թշնամիներով շրջապատված երկիր ենք, մեր բոլոր քաղաքացիները պիտի զենքից օգտվել իմանան։ Եվ երկրորդ՝ մեր մեջ կան ներքին թշնամիներ, որոնց դեմ բացի զենքից այլ միջոցներով խաղ չկա։ Բոլոր այն երկրներում, որտեղ գործում է այս օրենքը, էնտեղ շատ ավելի քիչ են հանցագործությունները քան այն երկրներում, որտեղ միայն օրգանի աշխատողներին ու որսորդներին է թույլատրվում զենք կրել։


պատկերացնում եմ իիիի՜՜՜նչ կայֆերի մեջ ենք լինելու… ապահովագրությունը, նամանավանդ Հայաստանում, հաստատ թալանի ամենաօրինական ձևն ա լինելու… ավտոդ էլ ա վարի գնալու փողերդ էլ…

----------


## dvgray

> *ՀՀ յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի ունի ազատ զենք կրելու իրավունք։*


 
բռավո  :Smile:  : այ սրանից է պետք սկսել, քանի դեռ լրիվ կորած չէ ամեն ինչ: ժողովրդին պետք է զինել:
…
միայն զենքով մարդը ՄԱՐԴ կարա դառնա … Հայաստանում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ընդիմությունը դա մենակ դու չես: Ընդիմության մեջ կան ամենատարբեր ունակությունների ու նախասիրությունների տեր մարդիկ: Մեկը  շեֆ ա,  ճանճ էլ չի կարող քշել, բայց փոխարենը լավ խոսում է: Մյուսը մի քիչ փող ունի, կարա շատերին քյաբաբով հյուրասիր: Մյուսը հրապարակախոս ա, կարա կողքից խոսա: *Բայց մի 100 էդքան էլ մարդ կա, որը չգիտի թե ինչ անի: Էդ հարյուրից էլ մի 20-ը կան, որոնք խնդրում, աղաչում են, թե մեզ ասեք ինչ անենք՞:  Գալիս են շեֆերի մոտ խնդրում  են՝ ուզում եք գնանք գիշերով սրա նրա գլուխը լոմով ջարդենք, ուզում եք մթով սրա-նրա մաշնի պակրիշկեն ծակենք, կռիլոն այլանդակենք, ծախսի տակ քցենք:* 
> Մեֆ, հավատա, էդ մարդիկ երջանիկ կլինեն, եթե քո չկարացածը, որ իրենք ի հակառակ քեզ կարում են՝ անեն: Որ  իրենց թույլատրվի, խրախուսվի իրենց ձեռքից եկածը անելու: 
> Էդ մարդիկ էդքանը գիտեն, հասարակ մարդիկ են, հանցագործ չեն, ու միայն էդ գործը կարան անեն: 
> Չես օգտագործում էդ մարդուն, նա  տարիներով սպասում է, մինչև տան մեջի ամեն ինչը ծախած շիվար նստած սպասում է, թե երբ  մի անասոսւն կգա կասի,  արա սոված, հել գնա էսինչի գլուխը ջարդի, մի պորցիա քյաբաբ կուտացնեմ: Էդ սոված մարդու աչքին էլ արդեն ոչ մի բան չի երևում ու նա հենց մի քյաբաբով է սկսում  դեպի ԲՏ իր ընթացքը: 
> Ու հենց էս սխեմայով հայաստանում նորմալից անասունը բուծվեց: Որովհետև ստռատեգիական ընդիմությունը չթողեց, որ էդ խեղճ մարդիկ էլ իրենց իմացածի չափով մասնակից լինեն, իրենց ինքնարտահայտեն ու օգուտ տան ընդհանուր գործին:


արա չէէէէէէ Բիիիիձ, բա հետո ո՞վ ա դրանց ձեռից լոմը վեկալելու… հենա էսօր դրանք են… իհարկե երջանիկ կլինեն, լոմը տվիր հետո իշխանությունը կտաս… որ հետո ուզեցիր ու չտվին, ի՞նչ ես անելու… կասեն "ես լոմով գլուխ եմ ջարդել, կյանքս եմ վտանգել, դու հիմ ա ի՞նչ խ**ս ես որ ինձ ասես լոմը տուր… չե՛մ տալիս"…

ապեր դա կոչվում ա ստահակներին զինել… դրանից ոչ մի լավ բան…

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ ջան, գաղափարներ չենք տարածում, այլ ինչքան հնարավոր ա առանց արյան ուզում ենք որ ժողովուրդը հեռացնի իր չուզած իշխանությանը… երկրումդ մարդ չի մնացել նրանք էլ որ սկսեն իրար գլուխ ջարդել ու՞ր կհասնի… ինչ վերաբերվում ա ֆրանսիացիներին, ապա վատ չէր լինի որ մի հատ իրանց հեղափոխության պատմությունը նայեիր Վիկիպեդիայով ու հետո ասեիր մենք ունենք էդքան ռեսուրս թե չէ… իրանց առաջխաղացմանը իրանց ռեսուրսներով 200 տարի ա քաշել… մե՞զ ինչքան ա պետք, հաշվել ե՞ս


նախնադարում … ու նաև հաջորդ երկու հասարակարգերում, արդարը՝ դա խելքի ու ուժի -  power հաղթանակը ու իշխանությունն է- տգետի ու թույլի հանդեպ:
հիմա Հայաստանում ինչ՞ հասարակարգ է  :Xeloq:

----------


## Բիձա

> Էնքան եմ կատաղել էս տրանսպորտային միջոցների պարտադիր ապահովագրության ձևից, պայմաններից, գումարի չափից, դրան էլ գումարած լոմի մասին էստեղի հիշեցումները որ մտքիս միայն մի բան է գալիս. Մեր ժողովուրդը մի այլ կարգի ունի.
> 
> 1. խիզախության կարիք,
> 2. իրավունքների ու օրենքի իմացության կարիք;
> 
> Մեր սահմանադրության մեջ մի շատ կարևոր կետի բացակայությունն է հիմա պատճառ իշխանավորների լկտիության, անսպառ ագահության, կոռումպացվածության... 
> Այն է՝
> *ՀՀ յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի ունի ազատ զենք կրելու իրավունք։* Մեզ օդ ու ջրի պես պետք է այդ կետը։ Նախ մենք պատերազմի մեջ գտնվող, թշնամիներով շրջապատված երկիր ենք, մեր բոլոր քաղաքացիները պիտի զենքից օգտվել իմանան։ Եվ երկրորդ՝ մեր մեջ կան ներքին թշնամիներ, որոնց դեմ բացի զենքից այլ միջոցներով խաղ չկա։ Բոլոր այն երկրներում, որտեղ գործում է այս օրենքը, էնտեղ շատ ավելի քիչ են հանցագործությունները քան այն երկրներում, որտեղ միայն օրգանի աշխատողներին ու որսորդներին է թույլատրվում զենք կրել։


Վիշ ախպեր, էս ինչ հեղափոխություն ա, խեր ըլնի՞: 
Մի 2 էջ առաջվա էս թեմայի 218 փոստը հենց էդ թեմայով նայել էս՞:  Ես էլ էի կատաղած: Հիմա մի ամիս էդտեղ քշելու համար ես պետք է առնվազն մի $200 մուծվեմ էդ անմազներին : 
Բայց ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես վաղուց զինված եմ, թե էստեղ և թե ~, ուր որ պետք ա:
Էդ քո առաջարկը կոչվում է ԱՄՆ սահմանադրության երկրորդ փոփոխություն, որը իրենց մոտ ուժի մեջ է մտել համարյա 2,5 դար առաջ:
Պատկերացնում ես, դու էդ մտքին եկար մաշնեքի ապահովագրության հետ կապված, իսկ իրանք էն վախտերով երբ ոչ մաշնա ունեին, ոչ էլ հայկականի հետ համեմատելի  իշխանություն, բայց բիթի ընկած էին, թե լկտիի դեմը ոնց առնեն: 
Շնարհավորում եմ հազար ձևի: Բարի գալուստ իրատեսների դաշտ, ուր նաղդ հիմա  լոմի հաշվով  Մեֆի հետ գյալաջի զրույցով  ենք զբաղված:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> նախնադարում … ու նաև հաջորդ երկու հասարակարգերում, արդարը՝ դա խելքի ու ուժի -  power հաղթանակը ու իշխանությունն է- տգետի ու թույլի հանդեպ:
> հիմա Հայաստանում ինչ՞ հասարակարգ է


Դիվ ջան, չհասկացա ինչ ես ուզել ասել… խելքն ու ուժը կարան նաև անարդար լինեն, իսկ թույլը պարտադիր չի որ տգետ լինի…

----------


## Բիձա

> արա չէէէէէէ Բիիիիձ, բա հետո ո՞վ ա դրանց ձեռից լոմը վեկալելու… հենա էսօր դրանք են… իհարկե երջանիկ կլինեն, լոմը տվիր հետո իշխանությունը կտաս… որ հետո ուզեցիր ու չտվին, ի՞նչ ես անելու… կասեն "ես լոմով գլուխ եմ ջարդել, կյանքս եմ վտանգել, դու հիմ ա ի՞նչ խ**ս ես որ ինձ ասես լոմը տուր… չե՛մ տալիս"…
> 
> ապեր դա կոչվում ա ստահակներին զինել… դրանից ոչ մի լավ բան…


Տո չէ էլի, Մեֆ, Չէ, այ ախպեր: 
Դա կոչվում է ուժային բալանս: Մի լոմ քո ձեռն ա, մի լոմ- իրա: Ամեն մեկդ էլ մտածում եք, թե  բա որ ինքն ինձանից շուստրի եղավ ու ինքը առաջինը խփեց՞: Հենց հանդիպակած վախն է իրենց բալանսի մեջ պահում: Սովետն ու ԱՄՆ տասնյակ հազարավոր հռթիրներով իրար դեմ էին կանգնած, մի սխալ եղավ՞: 
Բայց փոխարենը հիմա, որ սովետը չկա, աշխարհն է թարազուց ընկել: Հայակական ընդիմությունը ոչ մի զենք ու զենք բանացնող չունի, դրա համար էլ  դոդլֆիկն են իրենց զինվածներով բեսպրեդել  սարքել:
Դու լոմի 2-րդ կիրառման հարցը մեջտեղից հանի: Դա բլեֆ ա, երկրորդ կիրառում չի լինելու, հանգիստ, կուճուռած նստելու են իրար դեմ ու ռազբիռատ են անելու: Այ էդ ֆինալային ռազբիռատի վախտ, կարող ա լոմը մի անգամ էլ պետք գա, բայց  արդեն Տրիբունի նկարագրած վարիանտով, որ ընդիմության ժողովուրդը սխալ տեսնելու դեպքում, մի հատ էլ  տա իր կողմից բանակցողի գլխին, որ հաջորդ բանակցողը խելքը գլուխը հավաքի ու նոր  մուղամներ չխաղա: 
Էսա , դրանից հետո համոզված եղիր,  արդեն մենք սաղով- ազգովի  լոմի արձանը կկայնացնենք:

----------

davidus (12.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տո չէ էլի, Մեֆ, Չէ, այ ախպեր: 
> *Դա կոչվում է ուժային բալանս: Մի լոմ քո ձեռն ա, մի լոմ- իրա:* Ամեն մեկդ էլ մտածում եք, թե  բա որ ինքն ինձանից շուստրի եղավ ու ինքը առաջինը խփեց՞: Հենց հանդիպակած վախն է իրենց բալանսի մեջ պահում: Սովետն ու ԱՄՆ տասնյակ հազարավոր հռթիրներով իրար դեմ էին կանգնած, մի սխալ եղավ՞: 
> Բայց փոխարենը հիմա, որ սովետը չկա, աշխարհն է թարազուց ընկել: Հայակական ընդիմությունը ոչ մի զենք ու զենք բանացնող չունի, դրա համար էլ  դոդլֆիկն են իրենց զինվածներով բեսպրեդել  սարքել:
> *Դու լոմի 2-րդ կիրառման հարցը մեջտեղից հանի: Դա բլեֆ ա, երկրորդ կիրառում չի լինելու, հանգիստ, կուճուռած նստելու են իրար դեմ ու ռազբիռատ են անելու:* Այ էդ ֆինալային ռազբիռատի վախտ, կարող ա լոմը մի անգամ էլ պետք գա, բայց  արդեն Տրիբունի նկարագրած վարիանտով, *որ ընդիմության ժողովուրդը սխալ տեսնելու դեպքում, մի հատ էլ  տա իր կողմից բանակցողի գլխին, որ հաջորդ բանակցողը խելքը գլուխը հավաքի ու նոր  մուղամներ չխաղա:* 
> Էսա , դրանից հետո համոզված եղիր,  արդեն մենք սաղով- ազգովի  լոմի արձանը կկայնացնենք:


ապեր, ինչ բալանս դրան արդեն կասեն քաղաքացիական պատերազմ… իսկ երկրորդ կիրառում հաստատ ա լինելու Բիձ, դու լոմը տալիս ես ստահակի ձեռը, էն մարդը որ լոմ ա ուզում, դրան հաստատ մի բան էլ պտի խոստանաս… հո սիրուն աչքերիդ համար չի տալու լոմով մարդ սպանի… 

ուրեմն ժողովուրդը լոմը ձեռը պտի նայի տեսնի սխալ անում են թե չէ՞… իսկ ո՞վ ա որոշում ճիշտն ու սխալը… բա որ իշխանությունը առան ու լոմերն էլ ցած չդրեցին, դուրս ա գալու երկիշխանությու՞ն… լոմավորներն ու ուժայինները (ոստիկանություն, զինուժ, նրանքել ե՞ն լոմավորներից վախենալու դրանք իշխանության ձեռքում են լինելու)

----------


## Բիձա

> ապեր, ինչ բալանս դրան արդեն կասեն քաղաքացիական պատերազմ… իսկ երկրորդ կիրառում հաստատ ա լինելու Բիձ, դու լոմը տալիս ես ստահակի ձեռը, էն մարդը որ լոմ ա ուզում, դրան հաստատ մի բան էլ պտի խոստանաս… հո սիրուն աչքերիդ համար չի տալու լոմով մարդ սպանի… 
> 
> ուրեմն ժողովուրդը լոմը ձեռը պտի նայի տեսնի սխալ անում են թե չէ՞… իսկ ո՞վ ա որոշում ճիշտն ու սխալը… բա որ իշխանությունը առան ու լոմերն էլ ցած չդրեցին, դուրս ա գալու երկիշխանությու՞ն… լոմավորներն ու ուժայինները (ոստիկանություն, զինուժ, նրանքել ե՞ն լոմավորներից վախենալու դրանք իշխանության ձեռքում են լինելու)


Մեֆ, ախպեր, ես ինչ անեմ, որ քո շատ ու շատ պատկերացումներ զուտ գրքային են, տեսական:  Չեմ կարծում, թե  դու երբևէ  որևէ ընդիմադիր կուսակցության մեջ ջահելների հետ մարդամոտ,   էս կարգի հարցերի մասին  խոսացած լինես: Որ խոսացած լինեիր, կտեսնեիր, դրանք մեկ- երկուս չեն, հարյուրավոր են: /ես հին տվյալներով եմ ասում- հիմա չգիտեմ/: ու հավատա, դրանցից ոչ մեկն էլ լոմավոր - հրացանավոր չի  ու չի դառնա: Նորմալ, զուլալ տղերք են, շատ ավելի նվիրված ազգին, երկրին, ու պետությանը, քան ես ու դու:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ախպեր, ես ինչ անեմ, որ քո շատ ու շատ պատկերացումներ զուտ գրքային են, տեսական:  Չեմ կարծում, թե  դու երբևէ  որևէ ընդիմադիր կուսակցության մեջ ջահելների հետ մարդամոտ,   էս կարգի հարցերի մասին  խոսացած լինես: Որ խոսացած լինեիր, կտեսնեիր, դրանք մեկ- երկուս չեն, հարյուրավոր են: /ես հին տվյալներով եմ ասում- հիմա չգիտեմ/: ու հավատա, դրանցից ոչ մեկն էլ լոմավոր - հրացանավոր չի  ու չի դառնա: Նորմալ, զուլալ տղերք են, շատ ավելի նվիրված ազգին, երկրին, ու պետությանը, քան ես ու դու:


Բիձ ապեր, բաժանեցիր լոմը ստահակներին, նրանք էլ լինելու են երկրի տերը ու զուլալ տղերքն էլ նրանց զոհը… սա զուտ գործնական ելք ա Բիձա ջան, ստեղ տեսական բան չկա… լոմերով իշխանափոխությունները միշտ էլ տենց են եղել… էդ լոմավերների բանակը տենց հեշտ չես զինաթափի… ափսոս ա էդ տղերքի նվիրվածությունը

----------

Boboloz (12.10.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ ջան, չհասկացա ինչ ես ուզել ասել… խելքն ու ուժը կարան նաև անարդար լինեն, իսկ թույլը պարտադիր չի որ տգետ լինի…


ասածս էն  ա  :Smile:  , որ ֆեոդալական հասարագարում /որում գտնովում է այս թեմայի գլխավոր հերոսը - հայ ազգը/ դեռ բնությանը անհայտ մեթոդ է "ընտրական" "արդար" իշխանության ձևավորումը: այդ հասարակարգում եթե մարդիկ ասելու բան ունեին, ապա ձեռը թուր-թվանքին էին գցում  :Smile: 
հիմա ինչ որ նոր օրենքներ եք մտցնում այստեղ… հասարակական զարգացման օրենքներն եք ուզում ձևափոխել /կամ ձևախեղել/: ապեր, Մարքսը մարդկության հանճարներից մեկն ա եղել, ու այս բոլորը շատ լավ ի մի ա բերել: արի իրան սխալ մի հանր էլի՞  :Blush:   :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  04:48 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  04:45 ----------




> Մեֆ, ախպեր, ես ինչ անեմ, որ քո շատ ու շատ պատկերացումներ զուտ գրքային են, տեսական:  Չեմ կարծում, թե  դու երբևէ  որևէ ընդիմադիր կուսակցության մեջ ջահելների հետ մարդամոտ,   էս կարգի հարցերի մասին  խոսացած լինես: Որ խոսացած լինեիր, կտեսնեիր, դրանք մեկ- երկուս չեն, հարյուրավոր են: /ես հին տվյալներով եմ ասում- հիմա չգիտեմ/: ու հավատա, դրանցից ոչ մեկն էլ լոմավոր - հրացանավոր չի  ու չի դառնա: Նորմալ, զուլալ տղերք են, շատ ավելի նվիրված ազգին, երկրին, ու պետությանը, քան ես ու դու:


ինչպես ասում էր Կարգին  հաղորդման հերոսներից մեկը 
- *չե՛մ հավատում*
 :LOL:   :LOL:   :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

> ասածս էն  ա  , որ ֆեոդալական հասարագարում /որում գտնովում է այս թեմայի գլխավոր հերոսը - հայ ազգը/ դեռ բնությանը անհայտ մեթոդ է "ընտրական" "արդար" իշխանության ձևավորումը: այդ հասարակարգում եթե մարդիկ ասելու բան ունեին, ապա ձեռը թուր-թվանքին էին գցում 
> հիմա ինչ որ նոր օրենքներ եք մտցնում այստեղ… հասարակական զարգացման օրենքներն եք ուզում ձևափոխել /կամ ձևախեղել/: ապեր, Մարքսը մարդկության հանճարներից մեկն ա եղել, ու այս բոլորը շատ լավ ի մի ա բերել: արի իրան սխալ մի հանր էլի՞  
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  04:48 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  04:45 ----------
> 
> 
> ինչպես ասում էր Կարգին  հաղորդման հերոսներից մեկը 
> - *չե՛մ հավատում*


ԴՎ ջան, ինչին չես հավատում՞
Ես մանրամասնել էի, որ հիմիկվա տվյալներ չունեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ասածս էն  ա  , որ ֆեոդալական հասարագարում /որում գտնովում է այս թեմայի գլխավոր հերոսը - հայ ազգը/ դեռ բնությանը անհայտ մեթոդ է "ընտրական" "արդար" իշխանության ձևավորումը: այդ հասարակարգում եթե մարդիկ ասելու բան ունեին, ապա ձեռը թուր-թվանքին էին գցում 
> հիմա ինչ որ նոր օրենքներ եք մտցնում այստեղ… հասարակական զարգացման օրենքներն եք ուզում ձևափոխել /կամ ձևախեղել/: ապեր, Մարքսը մարդկության հանճարներից մեկն ա եղել, ու այս բոլորը շատ լավ ի մի ա բերել: արի իրան սխալ մի հանր էլի՞


Դիվ ջան, ապեր… չգիտեմ էլ ինչ պատասխանեմ… ինձ թվում ա դու լավ չես պատկերացնում թե ես ու Բիձան և մյուսներն ինչի մասին ենք խոսում… մենք խոսում են կոնկրետ էս վիճակից ինչ եղականներով ա հնարավոր դուրս գալ… Կարլ Մարքսը լրիվ տեղավորվում ա մեր առաջարկների մեջ… ստեղ ոչ ոք նոր օրենք ոչ մտցրել ա ոչ էլ եղածն ա ձևափոխել /կամ ձևախեղել/… աշխարհում մի հատ եզակի ձև չկա ապեր…






> ինչպես ասում էր Կարգին  հաղորդման հերոսներից մեկը 
> - *չե՛մ հավատում*


ապեր ես Ա1 եմ նայում ու քո ասած հաղորդմանը ծանոթ չեմ…

----------


## davidus

> Դավ դու կարա՞ս մարդու գլուխ ջարդես լոմով… ես չեմ կարող ոչ էլ ուզում եմ որ իմ երեխեն դա կարողանա անել… եթե ես ու դու լոմ ենք վերցնում ինչ որ "արժանի" թմի համար *(չգիտեմ որտեղից ենք որոշում որ նրանք արժանի են, երեի նրանից որ հանգիստ խղճով կոչ են անում ժողովրդին լոմերն առնեն ու գնան ոստիկանության ու բանակի դեմ)* ուրեմն էդ լոմը պտի պահենք որ հետո իրանց գլուխը ջարդենք…
> 
> *ապեր, բացի դրանից, ի՞նչ երկիր ու հասարակություն պտի կառուցենք որի անդամները (սովորական քաղաքացիները) լոմով մարդու գլուխ կարան ջարդեն…*


Մեֆ, ճիշտ եմ ասում, քեզ պիտի նոբելյան մրցանակ տան մտքով աշխարհի ամենամեծ հումանիստը լինելու համար... տո խի չէ, դու էլ կարաս արխային, հաստատ եմ ասում: Երբ որ մի լոմ քո ձեռքը եղավ, մյուսը դիմացինի, ու դու տեսար որ հեսա հայ-հայա խփելու ա քեզ, հաստատ դու առաջինը կխփես: Մեֆ ջան, դրան բնազդ են ասում, ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդ, ստեղ բարձրագույն մաթեմատիկայի էլեմենտներ չկան, որ մարդկանց ուղեղին հասու չլինեն:

Մեֆ չգիտե՞ս արժանին որն ա, չեմ հավատում, ճիշտ չես ասում: Նորից եմ ասում, լոմը ընդամենը գործիք ա իշխանափոխության համար: Քո կարծիքով փետրվարի հանրահավաքների ժամանակ ո՞նց էին որոշվել արժանիները, որոնց համար ահռելի քանակի մարդ էր հավաքվել քաղաքում: Այ էդ նույն տրամաբանույթամբ: 

Այո, էդ լոմը պիտի պահենք, էդ լոմը մարդկանց՝ գոնե մի անգամ հաղթանակ տեսած թասիբն ա, ու էդ լոմը առաջի հերթին պիտի ջարդել նրա գլխին, ով էսօր մեզ սաղիս համոզում ա, որ մենք ոչ մի բան էլ չենք կարա անենք: 

Մեֆ, էն երկիրը, որտեղ դու ապրում ես, քաղ.հասարակության առումով ո՞նց երկիր ա, դուրդ գալի՞ս ա: Հլը մեզ բոլորիս կասե՞ս, թե քաղաքացիական պատերազմի ժամանակ քանի մարդ ա զոհվել... մոտավոր թիվ, էնքան որ պատկերացում կազմելու համար:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:50 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:46 ----------




> ինչպես ասում էր Կարգին  հաղորդման հերոսներից մեկը 
> - *չե՛մ հավատում*


Չես հավատում, ճանապարհ տուր հավատացողներին, ֆուտբոլից ուշանում ենք....  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Tig (12.10.2010), Բիձա (12.10.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Ասք ԼՈՄԻ մասին* 




> … լոմով …





> լոմով





> լոմերն





> լոմով...լոմով.. լոմը… լոմով ..լոմով …





> լոմով .. լոմը ..





> լոմն …





> լոմելուն... լոմը





> լոմի





> լոմով .... *լոմերով*





> ..լոմ ....





> .լոմով .. լոմով . լոմով ... լոմով …





> .լոմով .... Լոմով





> .. լոմով ..





> լոմով…





> .. լոմի





> ..լոմով ...





> ... լոմով …





> . լոմ ...լոմ......լոմը .. լոմի





> .. լոմ ..լոմով ......լոմը  լոմերն..… լոմավորներն..լոմավորներից ..





> … լոմերով ..լոմավերների ..





> ..... լոմը ...լոմը ..լոմը.....լոմը...


---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:23 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:13 ----------

Ամենաշատը դուրս եկավ էն, որ լոմը մի անգամ հոգնակի թվով հանիպեց: 

*Մեֆ ջան,* մինչև լրջին տալը, մենակ հիշի, որ լոմը մեր քաղաքական դաշտում արդեն վաղուց լուրջ գործոն է: Ու էտ գործոնը մշտապես գտնվում է իրենց իշխանություն կոչող լոմավորների ձեռը: Իսկ դու առաջարկում ես լոմին դեմ տալ փափուկ սպիտակ թուղթ, որը հարմար է միայն կլորացնելու ու սուր կոմով հետևներս ներմղելու համար - ինչով էլ որ զբաղված ենք արդեն մի քանի տարի:

Պատկերացրու, որ Վարդան Մամիկոնյանը փղերի դեմ ստրիպտիզ պարեր Ավարայրի օրը:  :Tongue:  

Այ սենց, ուրեմն Մեֆ ջան, ալամ Հայաստանը գիտի հազա տոկոս, որ Սերոժը, Սաշիկը Լֆիկը ու մնացյալը, բացի լոմից ուրիշ ոչ մի բանի իմաստն ու բովոնդակությունը չեն հասկանում: Բայց ալամ Հայաստանը ընկած մի քանի ստրիպտիզյոռի հետևից (այլ կերպ մեր ընդդիմությանը չես անվանի) իրան հույս ա տալիս, որ մի բան փոխվելու ա: Իսկ գիտես ի՞նչն ա փոխվելու: Առավելագույնը որոշակիորեն պաշտպանվելու են ստրիպտիզռոների իրավունքները - ձեռ քցել չի կարելի, կծել չի կարելի, մենակ տռուսիկի մեջ փող ա կարելի դնել: Սա քաղաքական տերմինալոգիայով կոչվում է տեղեր ԱԺ-ում:

----------

Boboloz (12.10.2010), Chilly (12.10.2010), davidus (12.10.2010), dvgray (12.10.2010), terev (12.10.2010), Tig (12.10.2010), Բիձա (12.10.2010), Ձայնալար (12.10.2010), ՆանՍ (13.10.2010), Շինարար (12.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Մեֆ, ճիշտ եմ ասում, քեզ պիտի նոբելյան մրցանակ տան մտքով աշխարհի ամենամեծ հումանիստը լինելու համար... տո խի չէ, դու էլ կարաս արխային, հաստատ եմ ասում: Երբ որ մի լոմ քո ձեռքը եղավ, մյուսը դիմացինի, ու դու տեսար որ հեսա հայ-հայա խփելու ա քեզ, հաստատ դու առաջինը կխփես: Մեֆ ջան, դրան բնազդ են ասում, ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդ, ստեղ բարձրագույն մաթեմատիկայի էլեմենտներ չկան, որ մարդկանց ուղեղին հասու չլինեն:
> 
> Մեֆ չգիտե՞ս արժանին որն ա, չեմ հավատում, ճիշտ չես ասում: Նորից եմ ասում, լոմը ընդամենը գործիք ա իշխանափոխության համար: Քո կարծիքով փետրվարի հանրահավաքների ժամանակ ո՞նց էին որոշվել արժանիները, որոնց համար ահռելի քանակի մարդ էր հավաքվել քաղաքում: Այ էդ նույն տրամաբանույթամբ: 
> 
> Այո, էդ լոմը պիտի պահենք, էդ լոմը մարդկանց՝ գոնե մի անգամ հաղթանակ տեսած թասիբն ա, ու էդ լոմը առաջի հերթին պիտի ջարդել նրա գլխին, ով էսօր մեզ սաղիս համոզում ա, որ մենք ոչ մի բան էլ չենք կարա անենք: 
> 
> Մեֆ, էն երկիրը, որտեղ դու ապրում ես, քաղ.հասարակության առումով ո՞նց երկիր ա, դուրդ գալի՞ս ա: *Հլը մեզ բոլորիս կասե՞ս, թե քաղաքացիական պատերազմի ժամանակ քանի մարդ ա զոհվել... մոտավոր թիվ, էնքան որ պատկերացում կազմելու համար:*
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:50 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:46 ----------
> ...


Ու վաաբշե թող Մեֆը մի ուրիշ բան էլ ասի: Թե որ աշխարհում երևի ամենաշատը՝ -100 մարդու հաշվով 90 զենք ունեցող ԱՄՆ-ում, 50 թվից ես կողմ, քանի անգամ են  ընտրատուփ փախցրել, լցրել ու որպես զակոննի արխային հաշվել՞: Քանի անգամ են հենց ընենց շարքային դիմացինի գլուխը ոչ թե լոմավարի, այլ  հեռվից, մթով, նենգաբար  ջնջխե, որ քաղաքական հարց լուծեն՞: Հա, նախագահի գլուխ ցրել են ու հենց ընենց չեն արել, այլ  հետևել են Ջեֆերսոնի պատգամին- ջրել են դեմոկրատիայի ծառը: 
Որ զենքը վատ բան լիներ, բա էդ բարեկեցիկ երկրի 90 տոկոսը լայեղ կաներ ունենալ՞:
 Հայաստանի պռոբլեմը զենքի  կուտակումն ա կրիմինալի ձեքին  և դրա իսպառ բացակայությունը շարքային մարդու մոտ: 
Էն մի հատ առանց սիգարետ ոչ մի նկար չունեցող ու խաշից ազատ որևէ շաբաթ կիրակի, առավոտ միջօրե-իրիկուն չունեցող չաղը կար, որին ինֆարկտի դեղ տվին ճամփեցին, - հիշում ես՞: Այ էդ ազգայինի պետական-պաշտոնական նվիրատվություններով  հիմա ամեն մի ստահակ զինված է: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, մոտ 1000 անհատական զենք էր բաժանել մեր էդ հերթական  սուրբը: Դեմ չէմ, թող բաժաներ, բայց գոնե ամեն 10 ստահակի հաշվով գոնե մի հատը լատարեյով մի հարիֆի տար: Այ էն ժամանակ կտեսնեինք, թե ոնց են  էդ 10 ստահակը կուռկուռ դառած ընդամենը   էդ մի հարիֆի դեմ: 
Մեֆ, մեր իշխանությունը գյուղից հելած գյադեք են, բայց ստացվում ա, որ ամերիկյան հիմնադիր հայրերի տեսությունները մեզանից շատ-շատերից շատ ավելի լավ գիտեն:  10-նյակ հազարավոր զորք ունեն, 10-նյակ հազարավոր զինված ԲՏ, 10-նյակ հազարավոր ստուկաչներ ու դրանց կին, երեխա ու մնացած ցեղ, 100-ավոր -ավոր թնդանոթ, վզրիվ պակետ, ջրցան ու արցունքաբեր մեքենա ունեն: Լավ, ներքաղաքական ցանկացած խոսք ու գործ խեղդելու համար էս  ահռելի պոտենցիալի դեմ մի հատ լոմն էլ էս ավելորդ համարում՞ :
Ու մենակ դու չես ըտենց է: Քո պես միլիոնով  են դաստիարակել  էս երկրում ու սարքել մազոխիստ: 
Երկաթի դարից էս կողմ, հայը քար, փետ, մանավանդ երկաթ չի սիրել, փոխարենը ոսկու ու ԽԾԲ-ի վրա ա հույսը դրել: Էդ ԽԾԲ-ն էսօր պառլամենտում ա ու դրա շուրջ բոլորը, շրջապատված զորքով ու տականքով ու  խորապես թքած ունի զենքը չգնահատող ու դրանից  բան չհասկացող մնացած բոլորի վրա: 
Իսկ վաաբշե ստացվում է, որ դու դեմ ես քո երդմանը՝  2-րդ amendment-ը հարգելու մասով: ԱՄՆ ում քո իրավունքները  պաշտպանում են էդ 100-ից 90 զինվածը, իսկ հայաստանում քեզ պաշտպանույթուն պետք չի: 
 Այ Վիշապը հենա ոսկորին հասցրեցին, տես ոնց գնահատեց զենքը ու արդեն օրենք է պահանջում օրինական  զինվելու մասին:
Ոչինչ, արդեն էս գործը ցրցամ տված է, մանրից ստացվելու է, չկասկածես: Ոչ թե 1-2-ի, այլ տասնյակների  գլուխը կցխվի, ու կեղտն էլ մանրից կքչանա ասպարեզից:

----------

Boboloz (12.10.2010), davidus (12.10.2010), Tig (12.10.2010), Տրիբուն (12.10.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բիձ ապեր, բաժանեցիր լոմը ստահակներին, նրանք էլ լինելու են երկրի տերը ու զուլալ տղերքն էլ նրանց զոհը… սա զուտ գործնական ելք ա Բիձա ջան, ստեղ տեսական բան չկա… լոմերով իշխանափոխությունները միշտ էլ տենց են եղել… էդ լոմավերների բանակը տենց հեշտ չես զինաթափի… ափսոս ա էդ տղերքի նվիրվածությունը


Մեֆ ջան, իմ ախպեր, ռազ բանը դրան ա հասել, յարաբ թող հաջորդ իշխանությունն էլ ստահկների իշխանություն լինի, ի՞նչն ա խանգարում: Հիմա ասենք էս ստահակները չեն, ուրիշ ստահակներ են, բայց գոնե էս ստահակները քոթակ կերած կլինեն, հաջորդ էկածների աչքն էլ մի քիչ վախեցած: Ինչպես ասում են, գոնե մեր դժգույն կյանքում որևէ նոր ու թարմ բան կլինի: 

Թե չէ, ապեր. 




> Ի դեպ, սեպտեմբերի 21-ին Սարյանի արձանի տեղի կունենա միջոցառում` նվիրված Հայաստանի անկախության 19-ամյակին: Հոկտեմբերի 15-ին կկայանա ՀԱԿ-ի հաջորդ համապետական հանրահավաքն ու երթը: Մինչ այդ հոկտեմբերի 1-ին տեղի կունենա երթ դեպի ԵԽԽՎ գրասենյակ:


Այ սենց, «ի դեպ» միջոցառումներով, դեպի ԵԽԽՎ երթով, ու խոստացված բայց մոռացված անակնկալներով հարուստ երկու ամիսը մեկ տեղի ունեցող «համապետական» հանրահավաքներով գնում ենք նրան, որ հեսա մի տարուց մեր իմացած ստահակները՝ կարմիր թշերով, փայլուն կոստերով, սուրքիթ կոշիկներով, բազմելու են հարիֆ ժողովրդի վզին: 

Ամենաշատը էս «համապետականն» ա դուրս գալիս: Էտ էլ գրում ենք, որ հանրահավաքից առաջ ու հետո ասենք, որ ճանապարհները փակել էին, ու Ալավերդիից մառշուոտկեքով եկող հինգ հազար հոգու փոխարեն ոտով տեղ հասան հինգ հոգին:  

Ի միջի այլոց, ղրղզները ընտրություններ էլ արեցին արդեն: Վայթեմ պառլամենտական հանրապետություն են սարքում հեսա-հեսա: Սենց ի միջի այլոց: Չեմ իմանում քանի ստահակ ա պառլամենտ անցնելու, բայց որ պոոոոլնի ստահակ քացու տակ ընկավ, էտ հաստատ գիտեմ: Ու էս վերջին նախընտրականն էլ վառ ապացույցն էր նրա, որ դաժե լովոմ էկածները կարող են նամուսով ընտրություններ կազմակերպել:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:20 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:03 ----------




> Էնքան եմ կատաղել էս տրանսպորտային միջոցների պարտադիր ապահովագրության ձևից, պայմաններից, գումարի չափից, դրան էլ գումարած լոմի մասին էստեղի հիշեցումները որ մտքիս միայն մի բան է գալիս. Մեր ժողովուրդը մի այլ կարգի ունի.
> 
> 1. խիզախության կարիք,
> 2. իրավունքների ու օրենքի իմացության կարիք;
> 
> Մեր սահմանադրության մեջ մի շատ կարևոր կետի բացակայությունն է հիմա պատճառ իշխանավորների լկտիության, անսպառ ագահության, կոռումպացվածության... 
> Այն է՝
> *ՀՀ յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի ունի ազատ զենք կրելու իրավունք։* Մեզ օդ ու ջրի պես պետք է այդ կետը։ Նախ մենք պատերազմի մեջ գտնվող, թշնամիներով շրջապատված երկիր ենք, մեր բոլոր քաղաքացիները պիտի զենքից օգտվել իմանան։ Եվ երկրորդ՝ մեր մեջ կան ներքին թշնամիներ, որոնց դեմ բացի զենքից այլ միջոցներով խաղ չկա։ Բոլոր այն երկրներում, որտեղ գործում է այս օրենքը, էնտեղ շատ ավելի քիչ են հանցագործությունները քան այն երկրներում, որտեղ միայն օրգանի աշխատողներին ու որսորդներին է թույլատրվում զենք կրել։


ՀՀ Սահմանադրություն

Հոդված 1. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը ինքնիշխան, ժողովրդավարական, սոցիալական, իրավական պետություն է:

Հոդված 2. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում իշխանությունը պատկանում է ժողովրդին:

Հոդված 3. Ժողովուրդն իր իրավունքը պաշտպանում է զենքով:

Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքում զենք են համարվում բոլոր սուր ու բութ առարկաները, որոնցով կարելի մարմնական վնասվածքները հասցնել իշխանությունը ժողովրդից խլողներին: Օրինակելի ցանկը կցվում է - քար, փեդ, լոմ, ղռդաբիլ, կացին, չագուչ, բիզ, արմատուրա: Բազմակի ընտրության դեպքում առավելություն տրվում է լոմին: 

Հոդված 4. Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքում արգելվում է ժողովրդի անունից քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կառուցելը: 

Քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կառուցողները կամ այն կառուցել քարոզողները հավասարեցվում են ժողովրդից իշխանություն խլողներին ու նրանց դեմ կարող են կիրառվել Հոդված 3-ով նախատեսված պատժամիջոցները:

----------

davidus (12.10.2010), Tig (12.10.2010), Բիձա (12.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> *Հոդված 4. Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքում արգելվում է ժողովրդի անունից քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կառուցելը: 
> 
> Քաղաքացիական հասարակություն կառուցողները կամ այն կառուցել քարոզողները հավասարեցվում են ժողովրդից իշխանություն խլողներին ու նրանց դեմ կարող են կիրառվել Հոդված 3-ով նախատեսված պատժամիջոցները:*


Փայլուն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Բիձա

> Մեֆ ջան, իմ ախպեր, ռազ բանը դրան ա հասել, յարաբ թող հաջորդ իշխանությունն էլ ստահկների իշխանություն լինի, ի՞նչն ա խանգարում: Հիմա ասենք էս ստահակները չեն, ուրիշ ստահակներ են, բայց գոնե էս ստահակները քոթակ կերած կլինեն, հաջորդ էկածների աչքն էլ մի քիչ վախեցած: Ինչպես ասում են, գոնե մեր դժգույն կյանքում որևէ նոր ու թարմ բան կլինի: 
> 
> Թե չէ, ապեր. 
> 
> 
> 
> Այ սենց, «ի դեպ» միջոցառումներով, դեպի ԵԽԽՎ երթով, ու խոստացված բայց մոռացված անակնկալներով հարուստ երկու ամիսը մեկ տեղի ունեցող «համապետական» հանրահավաքներով գնում ենք նրան, որ հեսա մի տարուց մեր իմացած ստահակները՝ կարմիր թշերով, փայլուն կոստերով, սուրքիթ կոշիկներով, բազմելու են հարիֆ ժողովրդի վզին: 
> 
> 
> ...


Հեսա ՀՀ սահմանադրությունն էլ  գրվեց:
Սրան մի որևէ այլ կետ ավելացնողը պռավակատոր ա, ու իրա ՀՄԶ, ՊՊԶ:
Որովհետև սահմանադրությունը միայն և միայն սկզբունքների մասին է լինում: Մնացածը դրանից բխվող են:
Տրիբուն ջան, մնացել են հիմնը, դրոշն ու գերբը: Քեզնից լավ ոչ մեկն էլ չի անի: Արի դրանք էլ արա, տենանք հետո ինչ ենք անում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, մնացել են հիմնը, դրոշն ու գերբը: Քեզնից լավ ոչ մեկն էլ չի անի: Արի դրանք էլ արա, տենանք հետո ինչ ենք անում:


Գերբի մասին պիտի դեռ մտածել, բայց քանի որ ահագին լոմից ենք խոսացել, կարանք գերբը պարզ ԼՈՄ անենք:

Դրոշը նաղդ ունեմ:



Իսկ էս դրոշին հարմար մի հատ հիմն կարա լինի «Իմ սև սիրտ, ձեր ռոզովի տռուսիկ»:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.10.2010), Բիձա (12.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Գերբի մասին պիտի դեռ մտածել, բայց քանի որ ահագին լոմից ենք խոսացել, կարանք գերբը պարզ ԼՈՄ անենք:
> 
> Դրոշը նաղդ ունեմ:
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ էս դրոշին հարմար մի հատ հիմն կարա լինի «Իմ սև սիրտ, ձեր ռոզովի տռուսիկ»:


Տո ցավդ տանեմ, էս գլուխգործոց ա: 
Ըսենց դրոշի տակ թե միլիոնով չհավաքվանք, ուրեմն վաաբշե անհույս ենք:
Կրկներգը որն ա, Տրիբուն ջան՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ ջան, չեմ ուզում բոլորիդ հատ-հատ պատասխանել, բայց լոմը վերցնելուց առաջ, մի հատ պետ ա հասկանանք թե ո՞վ ա լոմը վերցնելու… մեր հասարակությունը տենց միատարր չի որ բոլորը լոմ են վերցնելու… բոլորն էլ լոմի տեղը գիտեն, փառք աստծո ճիշտ-ու-սխալը, մեղավոր-անմեղն էլ փայլուն գիտեն, 10 տարին էլ բավական երկար ժամանակ ա որ դավադիտ եղած լինեն

մեր էլեկտորատի/հասարակության կառյուցվածքը ներկայացրել ա ընտրական տեխնոլոգիաների մասնագետ Արմեն Բադալյանը իրա P.S.-ի հետ հարցազրույցում… *կարաք համաձայն չլինեք, շատ բաների հետ ես էլ համաձայն չեմ,* բայց հետաքրքիր բաներ ասում ա որ արժանի ա ուշադրության… ինձ թվում ա որ նայեք կիմանաք թե ով ու երբ կարող ա լոմ վերցնի…

http://www.youtube.com/a1plus#p/u/46/Vcv5Oid1B24

ես չեմ պնդում որ սա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ա, բայց արժե լսել ու մտածել

----------


## davidus

> բոլորն էլ լոմի տեղը գիտեն, փառք աստծո ճիշտ-ու-սխալը, մեղավոր-անմեղն էլ փայլուն գիտեն, *10 տարին* էլ բավական երկար ժամանակ ա որ դավադիտ եղած լինեն


Ցավը էն ա Մեֆ ջան, որ շատ քչերը գիտեն էդ լոմի տեղը... մարդ կա, չգիտի էլ , որ էս աշխարհում լոմ կա…

Իսկ ինչի 10 տարի... մինչև 2000 թիվը սաղ իրա տե՞ղն էր, առոք փառոք քաղ.հասարակության կառուցման ճանապարհին էի՞նք...

Հ.Գ. Մեֆ լավ էլի, տենց միակողմանի բաներ մի ասա: Գիտենք որ համակիր ես, բայց դե գոնե եղած բանը ծածկադմփոց մի արա:  :Sad:

----------

Տրիբուն (13.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ցավը էն ա Մեֆ ջան, որ շատ քչերը գիտեն էդ լոմի տեղը... մարդ կա, չգիտի էլ , որ էս աշխարհում լոմ կա…
> 
> Իսկ ինչի 10 տարի... մինչև 2000 թիվը սաղ իրա տե՞ղն էր, առոք փառոք քաղ.հասարակության կառուցման ճանապարհին էի՞նք...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մեֆ լավ էլի, տենց միակողմանի բաներ մի ասա: Գիտենք որ համակիր ես, բայց դե գոնե եղած բանը ծածկադմփոց մի արա:


Դավ ջան, ժողովուրդը միատարր ա միայն արտաքին թշնամու դեմ ու միասնական կարա զենք կամ լոմ վերցնի միայն արտաքին թշնամու դեմ… բոլորն էլ գիտեն լոմի տեղը… դրա համար էլ առաջարկել էի նայել էդ հարցազրույցը որ քիչ թե շատ գաղափար ունենանք մեր ժողովրդի տարբեր շերտերի տրամադրությունների ու շահերի մասին… ժողովուրդ ասածը միատարր/մոնոլիտ զանգված չի որ ասես "եկեք բոլորով սենց անենք" ու բոլորը հետևեն դրան… մենք անընդհատ փորձում ենք ընդհանրացնել ու մոնոլիտացնել հասարակությունը մի զանգվածի մեջ ու առաջադրել մեկ խնդիր մեկ լուծմամբ… չի կարող լինել տենց բան…

ինչ վերաբերվում ա քաղհասարակությանը, ապա դա ինքնանպատակ կառույց չի, դա նույնիսկ կառույց չի որ նպատակադրված կառուցես որ հետո հարցերդ դրա միջոցով լուծես… ցանկաված դիսկուսիա, ցանկացած կազմակերպված գործողություն տանում ա քաղհասարակության ձևավորման… դուք կարաք բոլորդ էլ ժխտեք ու վիճեք որ դա աբսուրդ ա, բայց հենց դրանով էլ դուք ակամա նպաստում եք էդ պրոցեսին… ինչքան էլ ուզում եք վիճեք…

մեկ էլ անընդհատ Ֆրանսիային ու ԱՄՆ-ին եք մեջբերում… ապեր դրանք երկրներ են որ ամենաքիչ ընդհանուր բաներն ունեն Հայաստանի հետ… այո, կան բաներ որ պետք ա վերցնել, բայց դրանք ոչ արյունալի հեղափոխություններն են, ոչ էլ նրանց քաղաքացիական պատերազմները… էդ բաները սովորաբան լինում ա փորձի պակասից… դրա համար էլ իրար գլուխ են ջարդում…

ապեր ես համակիր եմ, բայց իրանց ոչ գովքն եմ անում ոչ էլ կոչ եմ անում որ միանաք ՀԱԿ-ին… ուղղակի կոչ եմ անու լոմի բազառը չանել որովհետև դա քննարկելու խնդիր չի, դա միանշանակ անհեռանկար գործողություն ա… ես չեմ ասում որ հնարավոր չի՝ հնարավոր ա, բայց ելքն ավելի վատ ա լինելու քան էսօր ունենք… երբ ժողովրդի 2 հատված սկսում ա իրար սպանել ու գլուխ ջարդել, դրանից լավ բան չի ստացվում Ֆրանսիային ու ԱՄՆ-ին մի նայեք իրանց մոտ դրանից հետո մի 100-200 տարի քաշեց մինչև մի բան եղավ…

----------


## davidus

> մեկ էլ անընդհատ Ֆրանսիային ու ԱՄՆ-ին եք մեջբերում… ապեր դրանք երկրներ են որ ամենաքիչ ընդհանուր բաներն ունեն Հայաստանի հետ… այո, կան բաներ որ պետք ա վերցնել, բայց դրանք ոչ արյունալի հեղափոխություններն են, ոչ էլ նրանց քաղաքացիական պատերազմները… էդ բաները սովորաբան լինում ա փորձի պակասից… դրա համար էլ իրար գլուխ են ջարդում…


չգիտեմ Մեֆ ջան, բայց հաստատ գիտեմ, որ ոչ մեկ իրա պաշտոնը քո ոտքերի առաջ մատաղ չի անի, ինչա դու դա պահանջում ես, որ նա լքի իր աթոռը… 




> ապեր ես համակիր եմ, բայց իրանց ոչ գովքն եմ անում ոչ էլ կոչ եմ անում որ միանաք ՀԱԿ-ին…


Մեֆ ջան, ասածս էն ա, որ 2000 թվից շատ առաջել էր ժողովրդի կոկորդին հասել դանակը, բայց չգիտես ինչի աչկիդ մենակ վերջին 10 տարին ա երևում… Քլնգելուց հավասար քլնգենք, որ օբյեկտիվությունը չկորցնենք…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չգիտեմ Մեֆ ջան, բայց հաստատ գիտեմ, որ ոչ մեկ իրա պաշտոնը քո ոտքերի առաջ մատաղ չի անի, ինչա դու դա պահանջում ես, որ նա լքի իր աթոռը…


Դավ ջան, ոչ ոք էլ էդ պատրանքը չունի ու դժվար բան ա, բայց պետք ա նենց անել որ ստիպված թողնեն… կարա լինի…






> Մեֆ ջան, ասածս էն ա, որ 2000 թվից շատ առաջել էր ժողովրդի կոկորդին հասել դանակը, բայց չգիտես ինչի աչկիդ մենակ վերջին 10 տարին ա երևում… Քլնգելուց հավասար քլնգենք, որ օբյեկտիվությունը չկորցնենք…


ապեր մինչև 2000 թիվը եղած պաշտոնյաները *որոնք էն ժամանակ հրաժանական տվեցին*, էսօր միլիարդատերեր չեն Դավ ջան… նրանք իհարկե շատ սխալներ են թույլ տվել, բայց երկիրը չեն թալանել… նրանց ժամանակ թալանվել ա ու էդ մարդիկ էսօր էլ կան ու էս ռեժիմի մաս են կազմում, բայց նրանք որոնք հրաժարական տվեցին, նրանք տենց չէին թալանում երկիրը… էսօր նրանք կան ու դուք ինձնից լավ կիմանաք նրանց կարողությունները (ֆինանսական և գույքային)… նրանք այնուամենայնիվ պատերազմը հաղթական ավարտի հասցրին ու Ղարաբաղի հարցում բարենպաստ դիրքեր ապահովեցին արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ… շատ-շատերից եմ լսել որ Հայաստանի լավագույն ժամանակները եղել են 95-98-ը… անգամ 98-ի ընտրություննրը իր բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ երբ տեսան Դեմիրճյանի ժողովրդականությունը այնուամենայնիվ գնացին ընդառաջ՝ ինչ որ տեղ հաշվի առան ժողովրդի կարծիքը… 

ես համոզված եմ որ էս ռեժիմը Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի արդյունք ա…

----------


## Բիձա

> Դավ ջան, ոչ ոք էլ էդ պատրանքը չունի ու դժվար բան ա, բայց պետք ա նենց անել որ ստիպված թողնեն… կարա լինի…
> ապեր մինչև 2000 թիվը եղած պաշտոնյաները *որոնք էն ժամանակ հրաժանական տվեցին*, էսօր միլիարդատերեր չեն Դավ ջան… նրանք իհարկե շատ սխալներ են թույլ տվել, բայց երկիրը չեն թալանել… նրանց ժամանակ թալանվել ա ու էդ մարդիկ էսօր էլ կան ու էս ռեժիմի մաս են կազմում, բայց նրանք որոնք հրաժարական տվեցին, նրանք տենց չէին թալանում երկիրը… էսօր նրանք կան ու դուք ինձնից լավ կիմանաք նրանց կարողությունները (ֆինանսական և գույքային)… նրանք այնուամենայնիվ պատերազմը հաղթական ավարտի հասցրին ու Ղարաբաղի հարցում բարենպաստ դիրքեր ապահովեցին արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ… շատ-շատերից եմ լսել որ Հայաստանի լավագույն ժամանակները եղել են 95-98-ը… անգամ 98-ի ընտրություննրը իր բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ երբ տեսան Դեմիրճյանի ժողովրդականությունը այնուամենայնիվ գնացին ընդառաջ՝ ինչ որ տեղ հաշվի առան ժողովրդի կարծիքը… 
> 
> ես համոզված եմ որ էս ռեժիմը Հոկտեմբերի 27-ի արդյունք ա…


 Mef ջան շատերից լսելը հաշիվ չի: Լավագույն բառը վերջին 20 տարիներից  ոչ մեկին էլ չի սազում: 
Նայեցի առաջարկածդ յու տյուբը: Ես էդ տղուն նոր եմ տեսնում, բնականից քյաչալագլուխ է, հաստավիզ, լավ դրված լեզվով, մտքով ու շատ լավ հիշողությամբ: Բայց իր ասածն է խաբուսիկ: Իբր  թե հայաստանում իրական ընտրություններ են լինում, ընտրազանգվածի 3 խմբեր կան, դոդ- ախկ լիդերներ կան,  մարդիկ էլ համբալ-համբալ զմայլված դրանցից գնում են ընտրելու ու ընտրածն էլ հաշվում են, դնում սեղանին:  
Մեֆ, կարող է չգիտես, որ մարդկանց մի 5 տոկոսն է ակտիվ միջընտրական հատվածներում՞: Ընտրություններին  նոր մյուսներն են միանում գործին,  եթե համոզված են, որ իրենց գցած  թղթերը ևս կհաշվեն: Հիմա մեր մոտ քվեաթերթիկ ու զուգարանի թղթիկ տարբերույթյունը զերոյական է: 
Մտածում ենք ոնց անենք, որ էդ տարբերությունը գոյանա: Տրիբունը դաժե էդ գործի սահմանադրություն, գերբ, դրոշակ, ու օրհներգ էլ սարքեց, բայց անհաղորդ ես: 
Ոնց անենք ախպեր: Դու քվեարկող չես ու այդ առումով քեզ հետ վիճելը վռոդե արդյունավետ գործ չի, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ դու իհարկե չտեսնված օգտակար մոդել ես: Որ քեզ համոզեցինք, ուրեմն, ուրիշներին համոզելը խաղ ու պար կլնի: Այսինքն էս թեմայում քո ընդիմանալը, դա անգնահատելի օգնություն ա մեզ:
 Ախպեր, օգնի մեզ՝ հասկանանք քեզ: Մեֆ ջան, մի հատ հլա  լավ խորքից բացատրի մեզ, թե ինչի էս հենց ըտենց կարծում՞:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mef ջան շատերից լսելը հաշիվ չի: Լավագույն բառը վերջին 20 տարիներից  ոչ մեկին էլ չի սազում: 
> Նայեցի առաջարկածդ յու տյուբը: Ես էդ տղուն նոր եմ տեսնում, բնականից քյաչալագլուխ է, հաստավիզ, լավ դրված լեզվով, մտքով ու շատ լավ հիշողությամբ: Բայց իր ասածն է խաբուսիկ: Իբր  թե հայաստանում իրական ընտրություններ են լինում, ընտրազանգվածի 3 խմբեր կան, դոդ- ախկ լիդերներ կան,  մարդիկ էլ համբալ-համբալ զմայլված դրանցից գնում են ընտրելու ու ընտրածն էլ հաշվում են, դնում սեղանին:  
> Մեֆ, կարող է չգիտես, որ մարդկանց մի 5 տոկոսն է ակտիվ միջընտրական հատվածներում՞: Ընտրություններին  նոր մյուսներն են միանում գործին,  եթե համոզված են, որ իրենց գցած  թղթերը ևս կհաշվեն: Հիմա մեր մոտ քվեաթերթիկ ու զուգարանի թղթիկ տարբերույթյունը զերոյական է: 
> Մտածում ենք ոնց անենք, որ էդ տարբերությունը գոյանա: Տրիբունը դաժե էդ գործի սահմանադրություն, գերբ, դրոշակ, ու օրհներգ էլ սարքեց, բայց անհաղորդ ես: 
> Ոնց անենք ախպեր: Դու քվեարկող չես ու այդ առումով քեզ հետ վիճելը վռոդե արդյունավետ գործ չի, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ դու իհարկե չտեսնված օգտակար մոդել ես: Որ քեզ համոզեցինք, ուրեմն, ուրիշներին համոզելը խաղ ու պար կլնի: Այսինքն էս թեմայում քո ընդիմանալը, դա անգնահատելի օգնություն ա մեզ:
>  Ախպեր, օգնի մեզ՝ հասկանանք քեզ: Մեֆ ջան, մի հատ հլա  լավ խորքից բացատրի մեզ, թե ինչի էս հենց ըտենց կարծում՞:


համեմատական ենք ասում Բիձա ջան, մարդ երբ որ աշխատում ա հենց անմիջական Դոդի համար ու վսյո տակի դժգոհ ա, սա ինձ ամենաքիչը մտածելու տեղիք ա տալիս… լավը հարաբերական իմաստով եմ ասում Բիձ…

Բիձ ապեր, ես նույնիսկ ենթադրում եմ որ իրա բոլոր ասածներն են սուտ կամ սխալ, բայց ֆակտորներին դու նայի, ասենք ինչ հիմեքերի վրա կարող են մարդիկ գնալ ինչ որ առաջնորդի, կուսակցության կամ գաղափարի հետևից… եթե ուզում ես մարդկանց հետևիցդ տանել, գոնե պիտի իմանաս նրանց տենդենցներն, նախասիրություներ ու հակումները… ենթադրել որ ժողովուրդ ասված բանը դա մոնոլիտ/հոմոջինիուս զանգված ա, սխալ կլինի… իմ ասածը էս ա, դրա համար էլ եզակի լուծում, նամանավանդ լոմովը ես բացառում եմ ապեր… իմ ասածը էս ա… հասարակության/ժողովրդի պատկերը պետք ա հնարավորինս ճիշտ ունենալ… հիմա որ ասում ես լոմերը տանք ժողովրդի ձեռը թո տան էդ motherfucker-ների քյալլեն ջարդեն, ո՞ր ժողովրդի ձեռը… մի ստվար մասսա կասի "ուզում ես իշխանության գաս դու էլ լոմը վեկալ տուր գլուխները ջարդի"… ինչքանով ա մեր ժողովուրդը քաղաքականապես ընդգրկված… իսկ քիչ մասսայով որ լոմով արեցիր, դրան պերեվառոտ կարելի ա անվանել… 

ժողովրդի երկու հատվածներին իրար դեմ լոմերով հանելը, ինչքան էլ որ բարի նպատակների համար լինի, ոչ մի լավ բան չի խոստանում…

Գիտեմ ապեր որ մեր ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունը դժգոհ ա, բայց դրա տեսակները կան, մի տեսակի դժգոհ չեն… հենց էս ֆորումում մենակ ինչքան մարդ կա էնքան էլ դժգոհի տեսակ… 

ինձ կարող ա նույնիսկ համոզես որ լոմով ճիշտ ա, բայց մեր առաջ ծառացած խնդիրները դրանով չեն լուծվում… 

ապեր փորձի մի հատ ագիտացիա սկսել լոմով վարյանտի համար… բացեիբաց չէ, այլ մարդկանց հետ խոսի… բոլորը կասեն "հա ախպեր, լրիվ ճիշտ ես" բայց որ գա ժամանակը էդ մարդուն դու չես գտնի, որովհետև ինքը Երևան-Լոս Անջելես միակողմանի տոմս ունի, գնում ա աղջկա մոտ…

----------


## Բիձա

> համեմատական ենք ասում Բիձա ջան, մարդ երբ որ աշխատում ա հենց անմիջական Դոդի համար ու վսյո տակի դժգոհ ա, սա ինձ ամենաքիչը մտածելու տեղիք ա տալիս… լավը հարաբերական իմաստով եմ ասում Բիձ…
> 
> Բիձ ապեր, ես նույնիսկ ենթադրում եմ որ իրա բոլոր ասածներն են սուտ կամ սխալ, բայց ֆակտորներին դու նայի, ասենք ինչ հիմեքերի վրա կարող են մարդիկ գնալ ինչ որ առաջնորդի, կուսակցության կամ գաղափարի հետևից… եթե ուզում ես մարդկանց հետևիցդ տանել, գոնե պիտի իմանաս նրանց տենդենցներն, նախասիրություներ ու հակումները… ենթադրել որ ժողովուրդ ասված բանը դա մոնոլիտ/հոմոջինիուս զանգված ա, սխալ կլինի… իմ ասածը էս ա, դրա համար էլ եզակի լուծում, նամանավանդ լոմովը ես բացառում եմ ապեր… իմ ասածը էս ա… հասարակության/ժողովրդի պատկերը պետք ա հնարավորինս ճիշտ ունենալ… հիմա որ ասում ես լոմերը տանք ժողովրդի ձեռը թո տան էդ motherfucker-ների քյալլեն ջարդեն, ո՞ր ժողովրդի ձեռը… մի ստվար մասսա կասի "ուզում ես իշխանության գաս դու էլ լոմը վեկալ տուր գլուխները ջարդի"… ինչքանով ա մեր ժողովուրդը քաղաքականապես ընդգրկված… իսկ քիչ մասսայով որ լոմով արեցիր, դրան պերեվառոտ կարելի ա անվանել… 
> 
> ժողովրդի երկու հատվածներին իրար դեմ լոմերով հանելը, ինչքան էլ որ բարի նպատակների համար լինի, ոչ մի լավ բան չի խոստանում…
> 
> Գիտեմ ապեր որ մեր ժողովրդի մեծամասնությունը դժգոհ ա, բայց դրա տեսակները կան, մի տեսակի դժգոհ չեն… հենց էս ֆորումում մենակ ինչքան մարդ կա էնքան էլ դժգոհի տեսակ… 
> 
> ինձ կարող ա նույնիսկ համոզես որ լոմով ճիշտ ա, բայց մեր առաջ ծառացած խնդիրները դրանով չեն լուծվում… 
> ...


Mef ախպեր, նորից եմ ասում, հարց լուծող մասսան  դա 2 կողմերի "բանակներն" են:  Իրենց պաշտոնական բանակը լոմ չէ, թնդանոթ ԿԳԲ, մլիցա ու բանտ ունի: էդ կողմի վրա հարց չկա լուծելիք այ ախպեր: Հարցը մենակ քո կողմի վրա է: /Համ էլ նորից կրկնեմ՝-լոմը դու չես բաժանում: Լոմը ամեն մարդ իրա տանը ունի: Ամեն անգամ մի խոսա լոմ բաժանելու մասին:/ 
 Հարցը լոմը կիրառելու թույլտվություն տալու մեջ է:  Ոչ մի ստահակ երբևէ  սպասած չկա լոմի կիրառման թույլտվության: Նա վաղուց լոմն էլ, ու մնացած ցանկացած գործիք էլ կիրառում է իրա ուզած ռեժիմով: Ինչի ես դու ամեն անգամ էդ չեղած ֆակտոր-արգումենտը մեջտեղ բերում՞ :
 Այ մենակ էս մի տրամաբանական մոմենտով կարանք բարիշենք՞ : 
 Դու համաշխարհային նորություն ես կարծում լոմի թույլտվությունը, իսկ իրականում դա պարզագույն պահանջ է ցանկացած կռիվ տվողի համար: Այ ախպեր առանց զենքի կռիվ ես գնում, դրա համար էլ ամեն անասուն էլ ասում էէ արա հլա էս դատարկ ձեռավոր հայվաններին նայի, արի տամ էս հարիֆների գլուխները ցխեմ: 
Մեֆ, անզեն լինելն է դիմացինին լկտիացրել, ու սարքել տեղական հրեշ:

----------


## davidus

> ապեր մինչև 2000 թիվը եղած պաշտոնյաները *որոնք էն ժամանակ հրաժանական տվեցին*, էսօր միլիարդատերեր չեն Դավ ջան…


Էդ պաշտոնյաները հրաժարական չտվեցին, իրանց Ս արեցին... 




> *նրանք իհարկե շատ սխալներ են թույլ տվել, բայց երկիրը չեն թալանել…*


Մեֆ, մարդու ինֆարկտի ես հասցնում... 

Հ.Գ. Թերթերի՞ց ես իմացել, որ չեն թալանել: Մեֆ, եթե մի հատ էլ սենց բացահայտ սուտ գրեցիր, հետդ չեմ խոսալու...

----------

Բիձա (13.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ պաշտոնյաները հրաժարական չտվեցին, իրանց Ս արեցին...


Միթե՞ սա բացահայտ սուտ չի  :Jpit: 

Դավ ջան, ես գիտեմ, որ մեծարգոներդ ինչ էլ քննարկեք հներին ու ՀԱԿ-ին եք գալու, բայց մի բանը մի խեղաթյուրեք: Էն ժամանակ չնայած լիքը բացասականին ու մնացած ամեն ինչին կար քաղաքական թիմ (ոչ թե կլանային հանցագործ թիմ) ու էդ թիմը իրա սկզբունքային գիծը բռնեց: Էդ հրաժարական տվողներից շատերը (ոչ բոլորը) հանգիստ կարող էին «ծախվել» ու մնալ իրենց գործին:

----------


## davidus

> Միթե՞ սա բացահայտ սուտ չի


Կարևորը դու իմանաս, որ սուտ է, ես հեչ... ՄԻ հատ հարց տամ, որի պատասխանելուց ինքդ կհամոզվես, որ բացահայտ սուտ չի: Եթե վաղը ՀԱԿ-ը իշխանության գա, քա՞նի հոգի էսօրվա չինովնիկներից իրենց տեղերում կմնան՝ անկախ նրանից կծախվեն, թե չէ: Իհարկե, կարծում եմ կկռահես, որ խոսքը չի գնում ասենք թե ինչ-որ նախարարության աշխակազմի ղեկավարների կամ այդ կարգի այլ չինովնիկների մասին, այլ քիչ ավելի խոշոր պաշտոնների: Նույն տրամաբանությունը գործեց են ժամանակ, մասսայական կադրային փոփոխություններ: Շատ ավելի լավ որ չծախվեցին, գոնե անունները քչից-շատից մաքուր պահեցին:




> Դավ ջան, ես գիտեմ, որ մեծարգոներդ ինչ էլ քննարկեք հներին ու ՀԱԿ-ին եք գալու, բայց մի բանը մի խեղաթյուրեք: Էն ժամանակ չնայած լիքը բացասականին ու մնացած ամեն ինչին կար քաղաքական թիմ (ոչ թե կլանային հանցագործ թիմ) ու էդ թիմը իրա սկզբունքային գիծը բռնեց: Էդ հրաժարական տվողներից շատերը (ոչ բոլորը) հանգիստ կարող էին «ծախվել» ու մնալ իրենց գործին:


Չէ Արտակ ջան, ստեղ եթե ուշադիր լինեիր, հներին շատ քիչ անդրադարձ կա, ու վերջին գրառումներում հներին անդրադառնալը միայն արդյունք էր Մեֆի կողմնակալ գրառման, որին չկարողացա չպատասխանել: Իսկ ընդհանուր, մենք, մեծարգոներս, դեռևս ոչ մի բարոյահոգեբանական իրավունք չունենք հներին ու հատկապես ՀԱԿ-ին անդրադառնալու ու քննարկելու, դրա համար, ազնվորեն շրջանցում ենք /որոշակի բացառություններով/... Ես, նվաստս, ինչպես կարող եմ հանդգնել քննարկել նրանց... չէէ, ես սուբօրդինացիան պահում եմ..  :Jpit:   :Jpit:   :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարևորը դու իմանաս, որ սուտ է, ես հեչ... ՄԻ հատ հարց տամ, որի պատասխանելուց ինքդ կհամոզվես, որ բացահայտ սուտ չի: Եթե վաղը ՀԱԿ-ը իշխանության գա, քա՞նի հոգի էսօրվա չինովնիկներից իրենց տեղերում կմնան՝ անկախ նրանից կծախվեն, թե չէ: Իհարկե, կարծում եմ կկռահես, որ խոսքը չի գնում ասենք թե ինչ-որ նախարարության աշխակազմի ղեկավարների կամ այդ կարգի այլ չինովնիկների մասին, այլ քիչ ավելի խոշոր պաշտոնների: Նույն տրամաբանությունը գործեց են ժամանակ, մասսայական կադրային փոփոխություններ: Շատ ավելի լավ որ չծախվեցին, գոնե անունները քչից-շատից մաքուր պահեցին:
> 
> 
> 
> Չէ Արտակ ջան, ստեղ եթե ուշադիր լինեիր, հներին շատ քիչ անդրադարձ կա, ու վերջին գրառումներում հներին անդրադառնալը միայն արդյունք էր Մեֆի կողմնակալ գրառման, որին չկարողացա չպատասխանել: Իսկ ընդհանուր, մենք, մեծարգոներս, դեռևս ոչ մի բարոյահոգեբանական իրավունք չունենք հներին ու հատկապես ՀԱԿ-ին անդրադառնալու ու քննարկելու, դրա համար, ազնվորեն շրջանցում ենք /որոշակի բացառություններով/... Ես, նվաստս, ինչպես կարող եմ հանդգնել քննարկել նրանց... չէէ, ես սուբօրդինացիան պահում եմ..


Թեմայից երևի շեղվում ենք, որտև դժվար թե էս թեմայում էս հարցերը քննարկեք (չնայած ես լրջորեն կասկածում եմ, որ էս թեմայում որևէ լուրջ բան քննարկվում ա, բայց դե չեմ կարդացել, կարող ա սխալվում եմ), բայց երկու բառ էլ: ՀԱԿ-ի իշխանության գալու դեպքում ես լիահույս եմ, որ հներից քիչ մարդ կմնա: Բայց դա կտարբերվի այն ժամանակվա իրավիճակից: Ես վստահ եմ, որ գրեթե բոլորը կփորձեն հարմարվել իրավիճակին ու ինչ-որ պաշտոն փախցնել: Հուսով եմ, որ չի հաջողվի: Մինչդեռ նախորդ դեպքում գործ ենք ունեցել քաղաքական թիմի հետ, որը չի սպասել նոր կաբինետի ձևավորմանը, չի լսել առաջարկները և այլն: Եթե որևէ մեկը կկարծի, որ ասենք Բաբկեն Արարքցյանը, Կարապետ Ռուբինյանը, Արա Սահակյանը ու նման լիքը ուրիշ անուններ, զուտ գաղափարական ու սկզբունքային անհատներ չեն, կլինի խոր շփոթության մեջ: Էնպես որ դու անշուշտ կարող ես էդպես համարել, ուղղակի ես կողքից կքմծիծաղեմ:

Իսկ քննարկել անշուշտ կարող եք, ուղղակի զավեշտալի ա, որ նորից իշխանության դեմ պայքարի շրջանականերում նորից հներից ու ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ եք «պայքարում»  :Wink: 
Ես էս թեմայից շատ քիչ գրառումներ եմ աչքի անցկացրել, ժամանակս չվատնելու նպատակներից ելնելով, ու համարյա բոլոր աչքի անցկացրածս գրառումներում տեսել եմ, որ էլի հակաՀԱԿելով եք ուզում ազգովի խելքի գալ, բայց նվաստիս կարծիքով էս տենդենցներով ազգովի խելքի եկողը չե(ն)ք: 

Դավիթ ջան, գրառմանս քեզ ուղղված անձնական որևէ բան գոյություն չունի, թեև կարող  է էդպես թվալ  :Smile: 

հ.գ. քննարկման մեջ «մտնելուս» պատճառը «Մեֆ, եթե մի հատ էլ սենց բացահայտ սուտ գրեցիր, հետդ չեմ խոսալու... » նախադասությունն էր: Խնդիրն էն չի դու Մեֆի գրածին հավատում ես, թե չէ, Մեֆը ճիշտ է ասում, թե սխալ, այլ քննարկումը էս հարթություն բերելու տարբերակը: Հիմա քննարկումից դուրս գալուս պատճառը (ամենայն հավանականությամբ հաջորդ գրառումներին չեմ անդրադառնալու, եթե անգամ չալարեմ, ու կարդամ) ասելիքս արդեն ասած լինելն է:

----------


## davidus

> Մինչդեռ նախորդ դեպքում գործ ենք ունեցել քաղաքական թիմի հետ, որը չի սպասել նոր կաբինետի ձևավորմանը, չի լսել առաջարկները և այլն: Եթե որևէ մեկը կկարծի, որ ասենք Բաբկեն Արարքցյանը, Կարապետ Ռուբինյանը, Արա Սահակյանը ու նման լիքը ուրիշ անուններ, զուտ գաղափարական ու սկզբունքային անհատներ չեն, կլինի խոր շփոթության մեջ: Էնպես որ դու անշուշտ կարող ես էդպես համարել, ուղղակի ես կողքից կքմծիծաղեմ:


Տես, ասենք ես զբաղեցնում եմ քաղաքական որևէ լուրջ պաշտոն… իշխանական թիմը փոխվեց: Ինձ ոչ մեկ չի ասում՝ հելար հլը պաշտոնիցդ: Բայց ստեղծված դրությունը էնպիսին է, որ ոչ միայն ուզած թե չուզած պիտի դուրս գաս, այլև մնալն է խիստ վտանգավոր՝ զուտ քավության նոխազ չդառնալու համար:
Հիմա, դու որպես իմ թիմի համակիր, կարող ես ասել, որ ես քաղաքական կամք դրսևորեցի ու սկզբունքներիցս ելնելով դուրս եկա դաշտից: Լրիվ ճիշտ կլինես, բայց իրենց ճամբարից մեկը շատ հանգիստ խղճով կարող է հայտարարել, որ իրենք ինձ հեռացրին դաշտից, ու բացարձակ  սխալ չի լինի: Նայած թե ով որ կողմից է ներկայացնում:

----------

Tig (13.10.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> .. (չնայած ես լրջորեն կասկածում եմ, որ էս թեմայում որևէ լուրջ բան քննարկվում ա, բայց դե չեմ կարդացել, կարող ա սխալվում եմ)..


Չուկ ջան, էս բաժնի միակ լուրջ թեման էս ա: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:26 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:18 ----------




> Իսկ քննարկել անշուշտ կարող եք, ուղղակի զավեշտալի ա, որ նորից իշխանության դեմ պայքարի շրջանականերում նորից հներից ու ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ եք «պայքարում» 
> Ես էս թեմայից շատ քիչ գրառումներ եմ աչքի անցկացրել, ժամանակս չվատնելու նպատակներից ելնելով, ու համարյա բոլոր աչքի անցկացրածս գրառումներում տեսել եմ, որ էլի հակաՀԱԿելով եք ուզում ազգովի խելքի գալ, բայց նվաստիս կարծիքով էս տենդենցներով ազգովի խելքի եկողը չե(ն)ք:


Պատճառները աչք են ծակում:

Իշխանությունների դեմ պայքարող իրեն հիմնական ուժ հայտարարած ՀԱԿ-ը, որի կամա թե ակամա համակիրներն ենք (էինք) գրեթե բոլորս, հերթական անգամ սեփական ճղճիմ նպատակների համար (մի քանի տեղ ԱԺ-ում, օբշի լափին մոտիկ) օգտագործեց ժողովրդին ու քցեց սար ու ձոր: Դրա համար էլ իշխանությունների դեմ պայքարելու համար պետք է.

1. Ս անել իմպոտենտ ու ընդդիմադիր դաշտը մոնոպոլացրած ուժին
2. Բաց մնացած տեղը լցնել նոր ուժով
3. Նոր ուժով պայքարել իշխանությունների դեմ

Երրոդ կետի չիրականանալու դեպքում, վերդառնում ենք առաջին կետին ու հերթական անգամ Ս ենք անում հերթական իմպոտենտ ուժին: 

Այ էս երեք կետերը մի քան անգամ կրկնելով, *ազգովի խելքի ենք գալիս:*

----------

Chilly (13.10.2010), Chuk (13.10.2010), davidus (13.10.2010), Բիձա (13.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ուղղակի ասեմ, որ շնորհակալությունս միայն առաջին մեջբերմանն էր վերաբերվում, սարկազմատիկ շնորհակալություն էր, իսկ երկրորդ մասի հաշվով ձեզ մաղթում եմ ազգովի խելքի գալ: Ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե ստացվի  :Blush:

----------


## davidus

> հ.գ. քննարկման մեջ «մտնելուս» պատճառը «Մեֆ, եթե մի հատ էլ սենց բացահայտ սուտ գրեցիր, հետդ չեմ խոսալու... » նախադասությունն էր: Խնդիրն էն չի դու Մեֆի գրածին հավատում ես, թե չէ, Մեֆը ճիշտ է ասում, թե սխալ, *այլ քննարկումը էս հարթություն բերելու տարբերակը:*


էէէ, հիմա անպայման պիտի մի հատ սմայլիկ դնեի, որ պարզ լիներ, թե կատակ եմ անում...  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուղղակի ասեմ, որ շնորհակալությունս միայն առաջին մեջբերմանն էր վերաբերվում, սարկազմատիկ շնորհակալություն էր, իսկ երկրորդ մասի հաշվով ձեզ մաղթում եմ ազգովի խելքի գալ: Ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե ստացվի


Պատասխան կենացը - վաղուց խելքի եկածներին մաղթում ենք բարի ճանապարհ, լուսավոր ապագա, առողջություն, հաջողություններ ուսման մեջ և աշխատանքում:  :Tongue:

----------


## davidus

> Ուղղակի ասեմ, որ շնորհակալությունս միայն առաջին մեջբերմանն էր վերաբերվում, սարկազմատիկ շնորհակալություն էր, իսկ երկրորդ մասի հաշվով ձեզ մաղթում եմ ազգովի խելքի գալ: Ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե ստացվի


Ինպես ասում էին հումորային ծրագրերից մեկում՝ *մեկս մյուսով…*  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> … հիմա որ ասում ես լոմերը տանք ժողովրդի ձեռը թո տան էդ motherfucker-ների քյալլեն ջարդեն, *ո՞ր ժողովրդի ձեռը*… մի ստվար մասսա կասի* "ուզում ես իշխանության գաս դու էլ լոմը վեկալ տուր գլուխները ջարդի"*… ինչքանով ա մեր ժողովուրդը քաղաքականապես ընդգրկված… իսկ քիչ մասսայով որ լոմով արեցիր, դրան *պերեվառոտ* կարելի ա անվանել…


Մեֆ ջան, այսինք ո՞նց որ ժողովրդի: Ապեր հայ ժողովրդի, վրացի չէ, ուզբեկ չէ, դաժե որ ուզում ես իմանաս ամերիկացի ու ֆրանսիացի էլ չէ. հալա-զուլալ, մաքրամաքուր, Հայկ նահապետից պրյամոյ սերող, Հայկյան ավանդույթներով (մի)նետ ու աղեղ սիրող հայ ժողովրդի: 

Էն ժողովրդի, որ փետրվարին կես միլիոն հոգով կանգնած գոռում էր «հիմա-հիմա», էն որ մարտի մեկին ոտի տակ կտար սաղին, եթե Լևոնի սոտովին անջատած լինեին: Յարաբ դրան տնային կալանքի տակ էին պահում, սոտովին խի՞ էին միացրած թողել: Երևի որ սաղին ասեր «հելանք տներով»: Դա մի ստվար զանգված չի, Մեֆ ջան, դա ըստ էության ողջ ժողովուրդն էր, որ ոտքի էր կանգնել հարստահարողների դեմ: Էտ ժողովուրդը ծերից-ծեր լոմ էր ուզում: Իսկ իրա ձեռից իշխանություն-ՀԱԿ համատեղ ուժերով լոմը խլեցին, տեղը մի հատ «սահմանադրություն» կոչվող թուղթ դրեցին, ասին կե՛ր: Ուտելու ընթացքն էլ կոլեկտիվիզացիա ենթարկվեց արտոնված հանրահավաքների ու երթերի տեսքով՝ «կոլեկտիվ քաք ուտելը մեղրին հավասար ա» տրամաբանության շրջանակներում: 

Էտ ժողովուրդը դաժե Լևոնի հետևից գնաց ինչա սարանցից ազատվի, ու քո ասածին հակառակ ասում էր «ես տալիս եմ գլուխը ջարդեմ, քեզ էլ բերեմ իշխանության, մենակ սրանցից ազատի»: 

Ու էտ ժողովրդի արածը ուզում ես պերեվառոտ անվանի, ուզում ես ռազվառոտ անվանի: Կիրգիզ ըլնեմ: 




> ժողովրդի երկու հատվածներին իրար դեմ լոմերով հանելը, ինչքան էլ որ բարի նպատակների համար լինի, ոչ մի լավ բան չի խոստանում…


Մեֆ ջան, ժողովրդի երկու հատված չկա, ապեր, ալիքները մի խառնի: Կա մի կողմից ժողովուրդ, որը ոչխարի հոտի պես մնացել ա առանց առաջնորդի, ու կա ոհմակ ու դրանց ասոցացված մի քանի հազար հոգի, որոնք ոչխարի հոտին մաաաանրից քերթելով ուտում են: Համ էլ խուզում են, բուրդը օպտըմ ծախում են թուրքերին:  

Նապոլեոնը մի հատ լավ խոսք ունի «ոչխարների բանակաը առյուծի գլխավորությամբ կհաղթի առյուծների բանակին ոչխարի գլխավորությամբ»: Հիմա մեր ժողովրդական ոչխարոտ (բայց սրտներս առյուծ էլի  :LOL: ) բանակի գլխին իրան առյուծի տեղ դրած գառ ա: Դրա համար էլ էս օրի ենք:

----------

davidus (13.10.2010), Tig (13.10.2010), Բիձա (13.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Թեմայի անցած 20 էջերից  հասկացա, որ ազգովի խելքի գալու վարիանտը կամ շատ հեռու է,  կամ  շատ քչերի վեջն է, կամ էլ վաաբշե չկա:  :Hands Up: 
Կայքի ժողովրդի  ջախջախիչ  մեծամասնությունը   լուռ է: Դե հասկանալի է, քննարման մակարդակն էն չի, դրա համար պետքները չի:  :Bad: 
Պարզվեց նաև, որ թեման ֆիզիոլոգիապես անվտանգ չէ՝  լիքը զզվողներ կան, զզվողներին շնորհակալություն հայտնողներ,  զզվողապաշտներ և ուզած -չուզած՝ թեմայի գոյությանը  համակերպվողներ:  :Ok: 
Թեման գոնե  ինձ համար մի շատ կարևոր նոր բան բացահայտեց -որ մենք դեռ  չգիտենք, թե մեր աիբները /եթե այդպիսիք կան- /  ինչ գիտակցական / ենթագիտակցական/ ու  հոգեբանական  մակարդակների վրա են: Մի տեղ ման ենք գալիս- չկա լուծումը: Փորում ենք՝   պարզվում է կամ էդտեղ չի հարցը, կամ էլ դեռ չենք հասել անհրաժեշտ խորության: Ստիպված դեգերում ենք  լոմ- տրամաբանություն - ռոզովի տռուսիկ եռանկյունում: Դրանից էլ ենք գոհ, բա որ  եռանկյունի չլիներ, այլ ասենք՝ հազարանթերթիկ՞:   :Love: 
Ես շատ շնորհակալ եմ թեմային համագործակցող մասնակիցներին և կարծում եմ, որ այն արդեն  ոչ թե վերջնական  կիրառական  նպատակներ է հետապնդում, այլ զուտ տեսական- գիտական- էսթետիկական, որը  մի գուցե առավել վեհ ու տեղին խնդիր է: Օրինակ Տրիբունի բացահայտումներն ու դիդակտիկ նյութերը իմ կարծիքով իսկապես, առանց որևէ չափազանցության,  մնայուն արժեքներ են:  :Cool: 
Վիշապի օրենք -սեփական ջեբ- պետության խելքի գալ եռանկյունին էլ իր էպոխալությունն ունի իր մեջ:   :Xeloq: 
Դավիդուսի սթափ ու կտրուկ գրառումները,  ինձ ու մի գուցե նաև մի քանի այլոց  Նժդեհական մտքերին մոտեցնելը- առաքելություն:  :Smile: 
Տիգի նվիրվածությունն ու Աստղի ոչ նվիրվածությունն էլ թեմային,  այլ ասպեկտներ են՝ հենց թեմայի բուն նյութին առընչվող ու ինչ որ տեղ նաև հատկանշական:  :Tongue: 
Իսկ Մեֆի մասին էլ չասեմ -մեր միակ ոգեշնչողն  ու կազմակերպող, ի մի բերողն է:  :Hands Up: 
Դե ես էլ խելքը թռցրած բիձեն եմ, որը որպես կերպար, ինչպես հայտնի է, միաժամանակ և պետքական է, և ավելորդ՝  նայած դիտորդի:   :LOL: 
Շարունակելով  թեմա ներդրած ավանդույթը, ես էլ իմ հերթին հաջողություն մաղթեմ մնացածիս՝ մեր գողտրիկ կայֆերում:   :Hands Up:

----------

davidus (13.10.2010), Tig (13.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

Բիձա ջան, գրածիցդ հետո մարդ ուզում ա ասի. «Լավ հյուրեր ջան, արդեն ուշ ա, ցվրվեք տներով....»  :LOL: 

Է՞ս էր, պրծ...

----------

Tig (14.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, գրածիցդ հետո մարդ ուզում ա ասի. «Լավ հյուրեր ջան, արդեն ուշ ա, ցվրվեք տներով....» 
> 
> Է՞ս էր, պրծ...


Դավ ջան, ինչի երբ հյուրերը ցվրված չէին՞:  Որ մեկ-մեկ առանց տորթ ու արաղ մտնում մի երկու թթու, կամ վաբշե թունավոր  խոսք էին ասում,  քեզ թվացել է, որ հյուր չեն՞ 
Էսօր էս թեմաներով  լավ հարցազրույցը կա Լրագրում, նայի: 
http://www.lragir.am/armsrc/interview39553.html
Մանրից  նորը գալիս է: Մենք էլ մեր ուժով, կռվով դավով,  քրքաշ էստեղ ենք դա անում: Կարծում եմ  սխալ չենք անում: 
Բայց որ նորից մարդկանց մտքով անցնի, մտնեն մխտռեն, թքեն, ամենաստոր ձևով ինձ քրֆեն ու հանգիստ դուս գան ու դեռ ինձ մեղավոր հանեն, դրա դեմ ես կայքում խաղ չունեմ:

----------


## davidus

> Էսօր էս թեմաներով  լավ հարցազրույցը կա Լրագրում, նայի: 
> http://www.lragir.am/armsrc/interview39553.html





> Նախ փորձենք վերասահմանել ինչ է քաղաքականությունը. առաջին` քաղաքականությունը ձեւակերպված ազդեցիկ խոսքն է, որը ձեւավորում է արժեքներ, այսինքն` քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվում  է ընտանիքից, դպրոցից սկսած մինչև նեղ, ավանդական իմաստով քաղաքական դաշտը՝ գրեթե յուրաքանչյուրը: Եվ երկրորդը` պատասխանատվության ստանձնում է` *իրականացնելու ինչ-որ գործողություն, որը ազդում է ուրիշ մարդկանց վրա, գոնե մեկ ուրիշ մարդու վրա:* Քաղաքականությունն այդ երկու ձեւի կոմունիկացիան է, որի ընթացքում հնարավոր է մի կողմից պահանջ, իսկ մյուս կողմից` պահանջի բավարարում ներկայացնել:


Բիձա ջան, դու էս գրածի հետ համաձա՞յն ես:

Հ.գ. Էս մասը կարդալուց հետո մնացածը չեմ կարդացել:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, դու էս գրածի հետ համաձա՞յն ես:
> 
> Հ.գ. Էս մասը կարդալուց հետո մնացածը չեմ կարդացել:


Կարդա, Դավ ջան: Ես հենց տվել էի որ տեսնես թե որտեղ մարդիկ ոնց են մտածում: Ինքը մի 10  սխալ բան է ասում, մի հինգ հատ էլ ճիշտ: Հարցն այն է, որ այդ տղան ներկա երիտասարդ ինտելեկտուալների առաջնորդներից է: Որ էդքան էլ իջել է իր բարցունքներից, մեծ բան է: 
Առաջներում դրա կեսն էլ լայեղ չէին անում ասել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ պաշտոնյաները հրաժարական չտվեցին, իրանց Ս արեցին... 
> 
> 
> 
> Մեֆ, մարդու ինֆարկտի ես հասցնում... 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Թերթերի՞ց ես իմացել, որ չեն թալանել: Մեֆ, եթե մի հատ էլ սենց բացահայտ սուտ գրեցիր, հետդ չեմ խոսալու...


Դավ, նախկին թիմը/հրաժարվածներն էսօր բոլորը միասին Սաշիկի կես կարողությունն անգամ չունեն… անգամ մի նախարարի կարողություն չունեն…

----------


## davidus

> Դավ, նախկին թիմը/հրաժարվածներն էսօր բոլորը միասին Սաշիկի կես կարողությունն անգամ չունեն… անգամ մի նախարարի կարողություն չունեն…


Ճիշտ ես, որովհետև ձեռքներից խլեցին, բայց դա ոչ մի կերպ չի կոմպենսացնում նրանց թալանածը... Ինչի քեզ թվում ա Սաշիկը իրա ունեցած օբյեկտները հետն ա տանելու, չէ մի ուրիշը գալու ա ձեռքից վերցնի... չեմ կարծում, որ էս մեխանիզմների մասին չես լսել.............

Մեֆ, խնդրում եմ, արի էլ թալանելուց չխոսենք, որոբհետև էս ֆորում բացի ինձնից ու քեզնից, ու մեֆ ֆորումական ընկերներից ուրիշ ով ասես մտնում ա, ստեղ էդ քննարկելու ու հատ-հատ թվելու, թե ով ինչ ա արել, տեղը չի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, այսինք ո՞նց որ ժողովրդի: Ապեր հայ ժողովրդի, վրացի չէ, ուզբեկ չէ, դաժե որ ուզում ես իմանաս ամերիկացի ու ֆրանսիացի էլ չէ. հալա-զուլալ, մաքրամաքուր, Հայկ նահապետից պրյամոյ սերող, Հայկյան ավանդույթներով (մի)նետ ու աղեղ սիրող հայ ժողովրդի: 
> 
> Էն ժողովրդի, որ փետրվարին կես միլիոն հոգով կանգնած գոռում էր «հիմա-հիմա», էն որ մարտի մեկին ոտի տակ կտար սաղին, եթե Լևոնի սոտովին անջատած լինեին: Յարաբ դրան տնային կալանքի տակ էին պահում, սոտովին խի՞ էին միացրած թողել: Երևի որ սաղին ասեր «հելանք տներով»: Դա մի ստվար զանգված չի, Մեֆ ջան, դա ըստ էության ողջ ժողովուրդն էր, որ ոտքի էր կանգնել հարստահարողների դեմ: Էտ ժողովուրդը ծերից-ծեր լոմ էր ուզում: Իսկ իրա ձեռից իշխանություն-ՀԱԿ համատեղ ուժերով լոմը խլեցին, տեղը մի հատ «սահմանադրություն» կոչվող թուղթ դրեցին, ասին կե՛ր: Ուտելու ընթացքն էլ կոլեկտիվիզացիա ենթարկվեց արտոնված հանրահավաքների ու երթերի տեսքով՝ «կոլեկտիվ քաք ուտելը մեղրին հավասար ա» տրամաբանության շրջանակներում: 
> 
> Էտ ժողովուրդը դաժե Լևոնի հետևից գնաց ինչա սարանցից ազատվի, ու քո ասածին հակառակ ասում էր «ես տալիս եմ գլուխը ջարդեմ, քեզ էլ բերեմ իշխանության, մենակ սրանցից ազատի»: 
> 
> Ու էտ ժողովրդի արածը ուզում ես պերեվառոտ անվանի, ուզում ես ռազվառոտ անվանի: Կիրգիզ ըլնեմ:


Ապեր Մարտի մեկին ժողովուրդը կանգնած էր ոստիկանության ու բանակի դեմ… էդ վայրկյանին եթե ժողովրդի ձեռը լոմ ա լինում զինվորն ու միլիցեն հենց մենակ իրենց ինքնապաշտպանության համար կկրակեն ու ես իրանց չեմ կարա մեղադրեմ… ժողովուրդն էլ հենց մենակ իրենց ինքնապաշտպանության համար կխփեն կամ էլ դես ու դեն կփախչեն… ստեղ արդեն զուտ ինքնապաշտպանության խնդիր ա… էն քյառթուները որոնց գլուխն ուզում ես ջարդել էդ շարքերում չեն ապեր, նրանց հասնելու համար դու նախ ոստիկանների ու զինվորների դիակների վրով պտի անցնես… իսկ թե ինչքան մարդ էդ արանքում կսպանվի աստված գիտի… ես ստեղ ոչ մի լավ բան չեմ տեսնում… էն քաղաքական ուժը որ կասի անզեն ժողովրդին "գնացեք ոստիկանության ու զորքի դեմ" էդ քաղաքական ուժն իմ համար գոյություն չունի… մի բան լավ պիտի հիշենք որ էդ ոստիկաններն ու զինվորները ունեն ընտանիքներ որոնք շատ հավանական է որ "ժողովրդի" հետ չեն կիսում նրանց կողմնորոշումները… ու դա բավականին սոլիդ մասսա ա… 

դու հնարավոր ա որ իշխանափոխության հարցը լուծես, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ մի երկու էդքան էլ ավելի վատ խնդիրներ կավելացնես…








> Մեֆ ջան, ժողովրդի երկու հատված չկա, ապեր, ալիքները մի խառնի: Կա մի կողմից ժողովուրդ, որը ոչխարի հոտի պես մնացել ա առանց առաջնորդի, ու կա ոհմակ ու դրանց ասոցացված մի քանի հազար հոգի, որոնք ոչխարի հոտին մաաաանրից քերթելով ուտում են: Համ էլ խուզում են, բուրդը օպտըմ ծախում են թուրքերին:  
> 
> *Նապոլեոնը մի հատ լավ խոսք ունի «ոչխարների բանակաը առյուծի գլխավորությամբ կհաղթի առյուծների բանակին ոչխարի գլխավորությամբ»:* Հիմա մեր ժողովրդական ոչխարոտ (բայց սրտներս առյուծ էլի ) բանակի գլխին իրան առյուծի տեղ դրած գառ ա: Դրա համար էլ էս օրի ենք:


ստեղ մենակ մենակ մի ուղղում, ոչխարների բանակին երբեք առյուծը չի առաջնորդում և ոչ էլ հակառակը՝ առյուծների բանակին երբեք ոչխար չի առաջնորդում… տենց բան չկա ուզում ա Նապոլեոնն ասի ուզում ա եսիմ ով…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:41 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:33 ----------




> Թեմայի անցած 20 էջերից  հասկացա, որ ազգովի խելքի գալու վարիանտը կամ շատ հեռու է,  կամ  շատ քչերի վեջն է, կամ էլ վաաբշե չկա: 
> Կայքի ժողովրդի  ջախջախիչ  մեծամասնությունը   լուռ է: Դե հասկանալի է, քննարման մակարդակն էն չի, դրա համար պետքները չի: 
> Պարզվեց նաև, որ թեման ֆիզիոլոգիապես անվտանգ չէ՝  լիքը զզվողներ կան, զզվողներին շնորհակալություն հայտնողներ,  զզվողապաշտներ և ուզած -չուզած՝ թեմայի գոյությանը  համակերպվողներ: 
> Թեման գոնե  ինձ համար մի շատ կարևոր նոր բան բացահայտեց -որ մենք դեռ  չգիտենք, թե մեր աիբները /եթե այդպիսիք կան- /  ինչ գիտակցական / ենթագիտակցական/ ու  հոգեբանական  մակարդակների վրա են: Մի տեղ ման ենք գալիս- չկա լուծումը: Փորում ենք՝   պարզվում է կամ էդտեղ չի հարցը, կամ էլ դեռ չենք հասել անհրաժեշտ խորության: Ստիպված դեգերում ենք  լոմ- տրամաբանություն - ռոզովի տռուսիկ եռանկյունում: Դրանից էլ ենք գոհ, բա որ  եռանկյունի չլիներ, այլ ասենք՝ հազարանթերթիկ՞:  
> Ես շատ շնորհակալ եմ թեմային համագործակցող մասնակիցներին և կարծում եմ, որ այն արդեն  ոչ թե վերջնական  կիրառական  նպատակներ է հետապնդում, այլ զուտ տեսական- գիտական- էսթետիկական, որը  մի գուցե առավել վեհ ու տեղին խնդիր է: Օրինակ Տրիբունի բացահայտումներն ու դիդակտիկ նյութերը իմ կարծիքով իսկապես, առանց որևէ չափազանցության,  մնայուն արժեքներ են: 
> Վիշապի օրենք -սեփական ջեբ- պետության խելքի գալ եռանկյունին էլ իր էպոխալությունն ունի իր մեջ:  
> Դավիդուսի սթափ ու կտրուկ գրառումները,  ինձ ու մի գուցե նաև մի քանի այլոց  Նժդեհական մտքերին մոտեցնելը- առաքելություն: 
> Տիգի նվիրվածությունն ու Աստղի ոչ նվիրվածությունն էլ թեմային,  այլ ասպեկտներ են՝ հենց թեմայի բուն նյութին առընչվող ու ինչ որ տեղ նաև հատկանշական: 
> Իսկ Մեֆի մասին էլ չասեմ -մեր միակ ոգեշնչողն  ու կազմակերպող, ի մի բերողն է: 
> ...


Բիձ, խելքի գալու միակ ձևը, բանավեճ, քննարկում ծավալելն ա ու որ ամեն մարդ իր խղճի, համոզմունքների ու գաղափարների իրականցմանը ձեռնամուխ լինելն ա, ինչքան էլ որ դրանք հակասական լինեն…

…բացի լոմից… դա տեղ չունի… վրյանտ չկա, բռատ… էդ մենակ ադրբեջանցին կարա տապոռով մեկին մորթած մարդուն հերոս սարքի…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:49 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:41 ----------




> Ճիշտ ես, որովհետև ձեռքներից խլեցին, բայց դա ոչ մի կերպ չի կոմպենսացնում նրանց թալանածը... Ինչի քեզ թվում ա Սաշիկը իրա ունեցած օբյեկտները հետն ա տանելու, չէ մի ուրիշը գալու ա ձեռքից վերցնի... չեմ կարծում, որ էս մեխանիզմների մասին չես լսել.............
> 
> Մեֆ, խնդրում եմ, արի էլ թալանելուց չխոսենք, որոբհետև էս ֆորում բացի ինձնից ու քեզնից, ու մեֆ ֆորումական ընկերներից ուրիշ ով ասես մտնում ա, ստեղ էդ քննարկելու ու հատ-հատ թվելու, թե ով ինչ ա արել, տեղը չի…


Դավ ջան, ես չեմ ուզում որ ինձ ապացուցես որ իրանք թալանել են, այլ վերցրու նայի ովքեր են "նախկինները", ինչքան կարողություններ են ունեցել ու ինչքաննեն ձեռքներից խլել… համեմատի… համաձայն եմ որ չարժե էս խոսակցությունը ծավալել որովհետև լրիվ ուրիշ կողմ ա գնում…

…ուղղակի վատ չէր լինի իմանալ թե ում համար էին(ք) արյուն թափելու մարտի 1-ին… վերջիվերջո մինչև մարտի 1-ն էս ամեն ինչը պիտի որ գաղտնիք եղած չլիներ… ու մի հարց էլ. արժե՞ր էդ մարդկանց իշխանության գալու համար արյուն թափել… 

էս ա հարցը…

----------


## davidus

> …ուղղակի վատ չէր լինի իմանալ թե ում համար էին(ք) արյուն թափելու մարտի 1-ին… վերջիվերջո մինչև մարտի 1-ն էս ամեն ինչը պիտի որ գաղտնիք եղած չլիներ… ու մի հարց էլ. արժե՞ր էդ մարդկանց իշխանության գալու համար արյուն թափել… էս ա հարցը…


ապրես, ուզածս ասեցիր... այ դրա համար էլ մարտի մեկին Ազատության հրապարակում ոչ թե 1.5 միլիոն մարդ էր, այլ 0.5… որովհետև շատ իմ նման մարդիկ չկարողացան իրենց սկզբունքների վրայով անցնել՝ ինչա սրանցից ազատվեն… էդ պահով համաձայն եմ: Բայց ես քեզ չեմ էլ ասել, որ ես նախկինների համար արյուն կթափեմ, չէ, գոնե ես էդ բանը չէի ասի...հաստատ

----------

Tig (14.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պատճառները աչք են ծակում:
> 
> Իշխանությունների դեմ պայքարող իրեն հիմնական ուժ հայտարարած ՀԱԿ-ը, որի կամա թե ակամա համակիրներն ենք (էինք) գրեթե բոլորս, հերթական անգամ սեփական ճղճիմ նպատակների համար (մի քանի տեղ ԱԺ-ում, օբշի լափին մոտիկ) օգտագործեց ժողովրդին ու քցեց սար ու ձոր: Դրա համար էլ իշխանությունների դեմ պայքարելու համար պետք է.
> 
> 1. Ս անել իմպոտենտ ու ընդդիմադիր դաշտը մոնոպոլացրած ուժին
> 2. Բաց մնացած տեղը լցնել նոր ուժով
> 3. Նոր ուժով պայքարել իշխանությունների դեմ
> 
> Երրոդ կետի չիրականանալու դեպքում, վերդառնում ենք առաջին կետին ու հերթական անգամ Ս ենք անում հերթական իմպոտենտ ուժին: 
> ...


Ապեր, մի բան չեմ հասկանում ո՞նց ա հնարավոր ընդդիմադիր դաշտը մոնոպոլացնել… ընդդիմադիր դաշտը ոչ բիզնես ա որ առնես, ոչ տերիտորիա ա որ գրավես ու պահես ձեռդ, ոչ նորարարություն ա որ պատենտավորես մարդ չկանանա օգտագործի, կամ քեզ փող տա օգտագործելու համար… կարող ա՞ մի հատ ուժ կա որ ուզում ա սաղին միավորի էդ "մոնոպոլիստ ընդդիմադիրներն" էլ թույլ չեն տալիս… 

դուրս ա գալիս որ համակիրներ չունեն բայց դաշտը պահում ե՞ն… 

էսքան ժամանակ մենակ մի բան ա փոխվել… "երրորդ ուժը" վերածվել ա "նոր ուժի"… աստծո պես բան ա դառել, սաղ խոսում են դրա ասին, բայց ոչ ոք չի տեսել…

եթե գա էդ ուժը ես իմ սխալը կընդունեմ…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:11 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:04 ----------




> ապրես, ուզածս ասեցիր... այ դրա համար էլ մարտի մեկին Ազատության հրապարակում ոչ թե *1.5 միլիոն մարդ էր, այլ 0.5… որովհետև շատ իմ նման մարդիկ չկարողացան իրենց սկզբունքների վրայով անցնել՝ ինչա սրանցից ազատվեն…* էդ պահով համաձայն եմ: Բայց ես քեզ չեմ էլ ասել, որ ես նախկինների համար արյուն կթափեմ, չէ, գոնե ես էդ բանը չէի ասի...հաստատ


դե ուրեմն Դավ ջան, սրանից հետո չմեղադրեք իրանց որ զենքի կոչ չեն արել, քանի որ անբողջ ժողովուրդը չի եղել ու չասեք "ժողովուրդն ուզում էր"… և ընդհանրապես գոհ եղեք որ Սերժն ա նախագահ քանի որ ինքն ընտրվել ա… էլ ի՞նչ իշխանափոխության մասին ա խոսքը… ուրեմն ճիշտ ա որ ժողովուրդն 2 մասի ա բաժանված

…իսկ ինչի կամ ում համար կարաս արյուն թափես Դավ ջան, ինկատի ունեմ քաղաքական դաշտում քանի որ խոսքը լոմից ա գնում որպես եղանակ

----------


## davidus

> դե ուրեմն Դավ ջան, սրանից հետո չմեղադրեք իրանց որ զենքի կոչ չեն արել, քանի որ անբողջ ժողովուրդը չի եղել ու չասեք* "ժողովուրդն ուզում էր*"… և ընդհանրապես *գոհ եղեք որ Սերժն ա նախագահ* քանի որ ինքն ընտրվել ա…


100%, էդ 0.5 միլիոնը երևի հայ կան ՀՀ քաղաքացի չէին, իրանց ցանկությունը ցանկություն չէր երևի... 

Ես պաշտում եմ Սերժին...  :Love:   :Love: 




> …իսկ ինչի կամ ում համար կարաս արյուն թափես Դավ ջան, ինկատի ունեմ քաղաքական դաշտում քանի որ խոսքը լոմից ա գնում որպես եղանակ


հիմա նման մարդ գոյույթուն չունի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 100%, էդ 0.5 միլիոնը երևի հայ կան ՀՀ քաղաքացի չէին, իրանց ցանկությունը ցանկություն չէր երևի... 
> 
> Ես պաշտում եմ Սերժին...


Դե ուրեմն քեզ մի հատ պարզ հարց բռատ, Սերժ Սարգսյանը ընտրվա՞ծ նախագահ է թե ոչ…






> *հիմա նման մարդ գոյույթուն չունի...*


ցանկալի ա որ էդ մարդը երբեք չլինի (քաղաքական դաշտում)

----------


## davidus

> Դե ուրեմն քեզ մի հատ պարզ հարց բռատ, Սերժ Սարգսյանը ընտրվա՞ծ նախագահ է թե ոչ…


Ինքը մեր գլխին երկնքից ա իջել...  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------

Chilly (14.10.2010), Mephistopheles (13.10.2010), Tig (14.10.2010), VisTolog (14.10.2010), Բիձա (14.10.2010), Տրիբուն (14.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինքը մեր գլխին երկնքից ա իջել...


peace բռատ... "Կոմս, նա եկել է գետնի տակիս" ինչպես կասեր Օստապ Բենդեռը

----------

davidus (13.10.2010), Tig (14.10.2010), Տրիբուն (14.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> peace բռատ... "Կոմս, նա եկել է գետնի տակիս" ինչպես կասեր Օստապ Բենդեռը


Լավ էլի, Մեֆ, զենքի ու արյան մեջ, զենք ունենալու ու զենքը որպես մահացու  գործիք կիրառելու, իրագործելու մեջ  անվերջ մեծ  գաղափարախոսություն կա, հոգեբանություն, քաղաքականություն, դիվանագիտություն,   փիլիսոփայություն, որը դու անտեսում ես: 
Ախպեր դաժե առակն ունենք, "հեսա գնամ կացինը բերեմ ծառը կտրեմը" մոռացել ես՞: Մեֆ ջան, մեզ չես հավատում, լավ ես անում: Մարդկությանը չես հավատում դա էլ է քո  գործը: Բայց ախպեր դասականին չհարգելը ախր հեչ լավ բան չի: Գիտես չէ, չենք լսի- չենք լսի ոտներս քարին կկպնի: Ու ոչ թե քարին  վաղուց կպել է, ոչ, արդեն  քարի տակն է, է, այ ախպեր: Ու    եփվանից~~~~~~~~~~~~գնա-գալիս եմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ էլի, Մեֆ, զենքի ու արյան մեջ, զենք ունենալու ու զենքը որպես մահացու  գործիք կիրառելու, իրագործելու մեջ  անվերջ մեծ  գաղափարախոսություն կա, հոգեբանություն, քաղաքականություն, դիվանագիտություն,   փիլիսոփայություն, որը դու անտեսում ես: 
> Ախպեր դաժե առակն ունենք, "հեսա գնամ կացինը բերեմ ծառը կտրեմը" մոռացել ես՞: *Մեֆ ջան, մեզ չես հավատում, լավ ես անում: Մարդկությանը չես հավատում դա էլ է քո  գործը:* Բայց ախպեր դասականին չհարգելը ախր հեչ լավ բան չի: Գիտես չէ, չենք լսի- չենք լսի ոտներս քարին կկպնի: Ու ոչ թե քարին  վաղուց կպել է, ոչ, արդեն  քարի տակն է, է, այ ախպեր: Ու    եփվանից~~~~~~~~~~~~գնա-գալիս եմ:


Բիձ, քեզ որ լսենք, մարդասպաններն էլ փիլիսոփաներ են, բանտերն էլ հոգեբաններով, քաղաքագետներով, փիլիսոփաներով ու դիվանագետներով ա լցված… Բիձ դու սաղ հետևից ես հասկանում, թարս… դիվանագետը, փիլիսոփան, քաղաքագետն ամեն ինչ անում են առանց զենքի, բռատ… մարիֆեթը հենց դրա մեջ ա…  դաժե առակն էլ ես թարս հասկացել… կկուն իմ դուրն էլ չի գալիս, բայց աղվեսը բացասական կերպար ա… Բիձ ապեր, քեզ որ լսենք "քաջ Նազարն" էլ հերոսապատում ա ու պետք ա Հայ Ժողովրդի պատմության դասերին պարտադիր անցնենք…

… ձեզ որ հավատամ, լոմը պտի առնեմ գլուխ ջարդեմ ու համարեմ որ դա շատ հասուն քաղաքական քայլ եմ անում, դիվանագիտական ստրատեգիա եմ մշակել ու խորը փիլիսոփայական գաղափարների հետևից եմ գնում… դե ասա մեր ախռաննիկները, դոդլֆիկներն ու սաշիկները ինտելեկտուալներ են վրես խաբար չկա… մերսի լուսավորության համար Բիձա ջան… մարդկությանը հավատում եմ դրա համար էլ լոմը բացառում եմ… հակալոմական դասականներ էլ կան Բիձա ջան, մի հատ աչքի անցկացրու…

լոմով մարդու գլխին խփելը, փիլիսոփայության, դիվանագիտության ու քաղաքականության բացակայության նշան ա… տենց որ լիներ, Աֆղանստանը, Սոմալին, Զիմբաբվեն ու էլի մի շարք սենց "երկրներ" կհամարվեին "երկրներ"…

… Բիձ, դու կարա՞ս մեկի գլխին լոմով տաս որ խոսում ես… մենակ ազնիվ ասա…

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ, քեզ որ լսենք, մարդասպաններն էլ փիլիսոփաներ են, բանտերն էլ հոգեբաններով, քաղաքագետներով, փիլիսոփաներով ու դիվանագետներով ա լցված… Բիձ դու սաղ հետևից ես հասկանում, թարս… դիվանագետը, փիլիսոփան, քաղաքագետն ամեն ինչ անում են առանց զենքի, բռատ… մարիֆեթը հենց դրա մեջ ա…  դաժե առակն էլ ես թարս հասկացել… կկուն իմ դուրն էլ չի գալիս, բայց աղվեսը բացասական կերպար ա… Բիձ ապեր, քեզ որ լսենք "քաջ Նազարն" էլ հերոսապատում ա ու պետք ա Հայ Ժողովրդի պատմության դասերին պարտադիր անցնենք…
> 
> … ձեզ որ հավատամ, լոմը պտի առնեմ գլուխ ջարդեմ ու համարեմ որ դա շատ հասուն քաղաքական քայլ եմ անում, դիվանագիտական ստրատեգիա եմ մշակել ու խորը փիլիսոփայական գաղափարների հետևից եմ գնում… դե ասա մեր ախռաննիկները, դոդլֆիկներն ու սաշիկները ինտելեկտուալներ են վրես խաբար չկա… մերսի լուսավորության համար Բիձա ջան… մարդկությանը հավատում եմ դրա համար էլ լոմը բացառում եմ… հակալոմական դասականներ էլ կան Բիձա ջան, մի հատ աչքի անցկացրու…
> 
> լոմով մարդու գլխին խփելը, փիլիսոփայության, դիվանագիտության ու քաղաքականության բացակայության նշան ա… տենց որ լիներ, Աֆղանստանը, Սոմալին, Զիմբաբվեն ու էլի մի շարք սենց "երկրներ" կհամարվեին "երկրներ"…
> 
> … Բիձ, դու կարա՞ս մեկի գլխին լոմով տաս որ խոսում ես… մենակ ազնիվ ասա…


Mef, մի գուցե ավելի ճշգրիտ ձևակերպեմ- " զենքի ու արյան *արանքում* զենք ունենալու ու զենքը որպես մահացու գործիք կիրառելու, իրագործելու *արանքում* անվերջ մեծ գաղափարախոսություն կա, հոգեբանություն, քաղաքականություն, դիվանագիտություն, փիլիսոփայություն   և այլն 

"Մեջ" բառը երևի խաբուսիկ էր, "արանքումն" ավելի տեղին է:  Էս էլ ձեռ չտվեց՞:
Մեֆ ես խոսում եմ մեթոդապես  նաև զենքը որպես արսենալ ունենալու մասին, դու իսկույն խոսում ես էդ զենքից մեռածների մասին: Ախր ես ասել էի, որ զենքը զենքի դեմ խաղաղություն ա բերում:  :Ok:  Այ ախպեր,  աղվեսը նաղդ կացնի մուղամով քանի ձագ էր կերել՞: Հո մութ չի՞: 
Ասում ես  կարաս լոմով մեկի գլխին տաս: Կարամ, ու սխալ եմ արել, որ վախտին իմ կողերը ջարդողին չեմ  գթել ու լոմը գլխին չեմ տվել:  էս ինձ նեղացնողին չգթա, մի ուրիշը իրան նեղացնողին չգթավ ու ըսենց իրենք քյաչալացան, վզովցան, թռփոշացան, ընդիմությունն էլ մնաց մատենադարնի փիլաքյաններին:
Հիմա ես իմ սխալը ընդունում եմ, դու իմ սխալը արդարացնում ես՞: Մեֆ, մի հատ գնա տես, հետ արի թարմ տպավորություններով կխոսենք: ըսենց դու ամերիկան հայաստանի հետ շշկռած ես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դավ, նախկին թիմը/հրաժարվածներն էսօր բոլորը միասին Սաշիկի կես կարողությունն անգամ չունեն… անգամ մի նախարարի կարողություն չունեն…


Մեֆ ջան, մինչև 95 թիվը ներառյալ Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը անընդհատ գլորվում էր ներքև, գումարած պատերազմ, էս էն: Կար- ասած թալանելու բանը քիչ էր, քիչ էին թալանում: Այսինքն ինչ կար, էն էլ թալանում էին: 96-ի կեսերից նոր սկսեց մանրից տնտեսական աճ ու թալանելու բանը սկսեց շատանալ: Հոգուս մեղք չանելու համար ասեմ, որ էտ տնտեսական աճի հիմքերն էլ քցեց Հրանտ Բագրատյանը: Նախկիններին թալանելու ժամանակ մնաց մեկ ու կես տարի, իսկ սրանք թալանում են արդեն 12 տարի: Սրանց մեջ մարդ կա, որ 91-ից մինչև հիմա թալանում ա: 

Իսկ էս վերջին 12 տարիները, Մեֆ ջան, ահագին լավ տարիներ էին, չհաշված 2009-ի կրիզիսը: Շինարարություն, դրսում աշխատող հայերի փողեր ծովի պես, թալանի ինչքան սիտդ կուզի: 

Կարճ ասած, Մեֆ ջան, թալանի չափը համեմատական կարգով ա պետք նայել, աղքատ վախտներս թալանելու քիչ բան կար, քիչ էին թալանում, հարուստ վախտներս թալանելու շատ բան կա, շատ են թալանում: Բայց քիչ վախտվա քիչ թալանողները հաստատ սուրբ չեն, քանի որ թալանի գեղեցիկ ավանդույթի հիմքերը իրանք են դրել: Կլանների հիմքերն էլ են իրանք քցել - Վանոյի ու օղորմածիկ սպարապետի ականջը կանչի, գռզոն ու դմբլդոխն էլ վկա:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  09:07 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  08:53 ----------




> Ապեր Մարտի մեկին ժողովուրդը կանգնած էր ոստիկանության ու բանակի դեմ… էդ վայրկյանին եթե ժողովրդի ձեռը լոմ ա լինում զինվորն ու միլիցեն հենց մենակ իրենց ինքնապաշտպանության համար կկրակեն ու ես իրանց չեմ կարա մեղադրեմ… ժողովուրդն էլ հենց մենակ իրենց ինքնապաշտպանության համար կխփեն կամ էլ դես ու դեն կփախչեն… ստեղ արդեն զուտ ինքնապաշտպանության խնդիր ա… էն քյառթուները որոնց գլուխն ուզում ես ջարդել էդ շարքերում չեն ապեր, նրանց հասնելու համար դու նախ ոստիկանների ու զինվորների դիակների վրով պտի անցնես… իսկ թե ինչքան մարդ էդ արանքում կսպանվի աստված գիտի… ես ստեղ ոչ մի լավ բան չեմ տեսնում… էն քաղաքական ուժը որ կասի անզեն ժողովրդին "գնացեք ոստիկանության ու զորքի դեմ" էդ քաղաքական ուժն իմ համար գոյություն չունի… մի բան լավ պիտի հիշենք որ էդ ոստիկաններն ու զինվորները ունեն ընտանիքներ որոնք շատ հավանական է որ "ժողովրդի" հետ չեն կիսում նրանց կողմնորոշումները… ու դա բավականին սոլիդ մասսա ա… 
> 
> դու հնարավոր ա որ իշխանափոխության հարցը լուծես, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ մի երկու էդքան էլ ավելի վատ խնդիրներ կավելացնես…


Մեֆ, մի անգամ էլ կրկնենք, ախպերս: Ալիքները խառնում ես. մարտի մեկին ժողովրդի վրա պրյամոյ կրակել են տաս-քսան հոգի մարդ, որոնք էղել են ղզլբաշների շեստերից, մենթի ֆորմեքով: Եթե ինձ չես հավատում կարդա ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարությունները ու տես ցուցակը, որով դմբլդոխի, լֆիկի, հովիկի, լյովի ու էլի մի քանի հոգու ախռաննիկներին ֆորմա են բաժանել: Էս արդեն բոլորին հայտնի փաստ ա: 




> Ցուցակում ընդգրկված են հայաստանյան մի շարք խոշոր գործարարների եւ պաշտոնատար անձանց անունները։ Անդրանիկ Քոչարյանը եւ Սեդա Սաֆարյանը նշեցին, որ ցուցակն իրենց տրամադրել է Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը։ Լուծարված Փաստահավաք խմբի ընդդիմադիր անդամները լրագրողներին տեղեկացրեցին, որ երկուշաբթի իրենց ստորագրությամբ մարտի 1-2-ի դեպքերն ուսումնասիրող խորհրդարանական ժամանակավոր հանձնաժողովին հանձնված զեկույցում նկարագրվում է պաշտպանության նախարարության թիկունքի վարչության իրային պահեստ կատարած անակնկալ այցը, Փաստահավաք խմբի բոլոր անդամների մասնակցությամբ, որը, Անդրանիկ Քոչարյանի պնդմամբ, «ծրագրավորված» կերպով խոչընդոտվել է։
> 
> «Երբ մենք հասանք իրային պահեստ, այդտեղ սկսվեցին ծրագրավորված գործընթացներ, որպեսզի Փաստահավաք խումբը չկարողանա ուսումնասիրություն կատարի համապատասխան մատյաններում», - պատմեց Քոչարյանը։
> 
> Լուծարված Փաստահավաք խմբի ընդդիմադիր անդամների պարզաբանմամբ, այցի առիթ է ծառայել ընդդիմության հանրահավաքներում բազմիցս հնչեցված մեղադրանքը կառավարության հասցեին այն մասին, որ «հայտնի մարդկանց, օլիգարխներին, պաշտոնյա անձանց»՝ պաշտպանության նախարարության պահեստներից մեկից տրամադրվել են զինվորական համազգեստներ։ Ընդդիմադիրների պնդմամբ, համազագեստները բաշխվել են հիշյալ օլիգարխների, պաշտոնատար անձանց թիկնապահներին, որոնք, այնուհետեւ, ներկայանալով որպես զինծառայողներ, մասնակցել են մարտի 1-2-ին իրադարձությունների ժամանակ ընդդիմադիրների դեմ իրավապահների գործողություններին։




Եթե ինձ, ՀԱԿ-ին ու փաստահավք խմբին չես հավատում, մարտի մեկին ընդեղ եղածներին հավատա, որ ժողովուրդը օրինական սպեցնազին մի քանի անգամ փեդերով լարել ա ու ոչ մեկը ոչ մեկի վրա չի կրակել: Ապեր, մարդասպանները բանակի ու օրինական միլիցու հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն: Բայց եթե սենց շարունակվի էսօրվա րադեն հաբռգող մենթերն էլ մաաաանրից վերածվում են օլիգարխների ախռաննիկների: Կամ ավելի վատ, դրանց ծառաների: Այսինք ախռաննիկի ախռաննիկ են դառնում:  

Հիմիկվա հաբռգած միլիցեն, որ ջահելներին քաշքշում ա միտինգների ժամանակ տավարի գլուխ ա, օրենք չի հասկանում, եզ ա, լիքը ուրիշ բաներ ա, բայց մարդասպան չի: Բանակի մասին էլ խոսք չկա - ոչ մենք կհարձակվենք մեր բանակի վրա, ոչ էլ մեր բանակը մեր վրա կկրակի: 

Մեֆ ջան, ոչ մեկը հայ ժողովրդին հայոց բանակի դեմ չի հանում: Հայ ժողովուրդը հելնում ա մոնղոլների հրոսակների դեմ:  




> ստեղ մենակ մենակ մի ուղղում, ոչխարների բանակին երբեք առյուծը չի առաջնորդում և ոչ էլ հակառակը՝ առյուծների բանակին երբեք ոչխար չի առաջնորդում… տենց բան չկա ուզում ա Նապոլեոնն ասի ուզում ա եսիմ ով…


Նապոլեոնի խաթրին չկպնե՛ս: Որ ասում ա, ուրմն կա:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  09:16 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:07 ----------




> …բացի լոմից… դա տեղ չունի… վրյանտ չկա, բռատ… էդ մենակ ադրբեջանցին կարա տապոռով մեկին մորթած մարդուն հերոս սարքի…


Մեֆ ջան, դու լոմին ինչ-որ շատ ուղղակի ես նայում: Մի քիչ փոխաբերական իմաստով նայի էլի: Տենց արյունարբու վայրենիներ չենք ստեղ հավաքված, որ անպայման ալ կարմիր ֆոն ենք ուզում Երևանի փողոցներում: 

*ԼՈՄԻ ՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒՄԸ*

Լոմը, դա սահմանդրություն կամ օրենք կոչվող, բայց արդարության հետ կապ չունեցող թղթի այլընտրանք է: Պատրաստված է թղթից ավելի ամուր նյութից և կիրառության մեջ դրվում այն դեպքում, երբ օրենքի կամ սահմանդրության երաշխավորը կամ պահապանը ինքն է խախտում արդարության հիմնարար սկզբունքը: Ունի ինչպես անհատական, այնպես էլ կոլեկտիվ կիրառական նշանակություն: Քաղաքական համատեքստում լոմի հիմնական հոմանիշն է զաստավիտը:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  09:34 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:16 ----------




> Ապեր, մի բան չեմ հասկանում ո՞նց ա հնարավոր ընդդիմադիր դաշտը մոնոպոլացնել… ընդդիմադիր դաշտը ոչ բիզնես ա որ առնես, ոչ տերիտորիա ա որ գրավես ու պահես ձեռդ, ոչ նորարարություն ա որ պատենտավորես մարդ չկանանա օգտագործի, կամ քեզ փող տա օգտագործելու համար… կարող ա՞ մի հատ ուժ կա որ ուզում ա սաղին միավորի էդ "մոնոպոլիստ ընդդիմադիրներն" էլ թույլ չեն տալիս… 
> 
> դուրս ա գալիս որ համակիրներ չունեն բայց դաշտը պահում ե՞ն… 
> 
> էսքան ժամանակ մենակ մի բան ա փոխվել… "երրորդ ուժը" վերածվել ա "նոր ուժի"… աստծո պես բան ա դառել, սաղ խոսում են դրա ասին, բայց ոչ ոք չի տեսել…
> 
> եթե գա էդ ուժը ես իմ սխալը կընդունեմ…


Մեֆ ջան, դու ինքդ քո հարցին պատասխանում ես: 

Հա, ապեր, ԲԻՆԶԵՍ ա, նորարարություն ա, տերիտորիա ու պատենտ ա: Ցավում եմ, որ քո համար դա մինչև հիմա պարզ չի եղել: Եթե պարզ չի եղել, մի հատ էլ նայի մեր վերջին քսան տարվա սաղ ընդդիմություններին, պառլամենտական ու ոչ պառլամենտական, հրաժարական տված ու հետո էլի լափի գիրկը վերադարձած - նայի բոլորին, առանց բացառության, ու մի հատ էլ մտածի, թե Սմբոն, Գռզոն, Գագոն, Զուրաբյանը ու էլի սենց մի քանի հոգի, բացի բիզնեսից ուրիշ ինչ նկատառումներով կարող ա մտած լինեն քաղաքական խաղի մեջ: 

Քսան անգամ ասել եմ, ու հիմա էլ կասեմ, Սերժի համար ՀԱԿ-ը հիմա իդեալական ընդդիմությունն ա - հայտարարություն, արտոնված միտինգ ու երթ, երկու տարուց ընտրություններ ու մի քանի տեղ ԱԺ-ում, ու սիրուն դեմոկրատական ֆոն Հայաստանի համար միջազգային հանրության աչքերին թոզ փչելու համար: Բացարձակապես ոչ մի տարբերություն հիմիկվա ՀԱԿ-ի ու երեք տարի առաջվա ՕԵԿ-ի ու Վազգեն Մանուկյան, Գեղամյան, Քոչարյան, Սադոյան կոդլի միջև: 

Սա իդեալական բալանս ա, որը ատամներով կպաշտպանեն համ իշխանությունները համ ՀԱԿ-ը: Էսօր որ ՀԱԿ-ի խաթրին կպնող լինի, Սերժը կոկորդը կկրծի: 

Ու մենակ չասես «բա որ տենց ա ինչի՞ են ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվիստներին մենթերը ճնշում»: Բա պիտի ճնշեն, որ ընդդիմության տեսքը տեղը լինի ու ընդդիմության նման լինի: ՕԵԿ-ին չէի՞ն ճնշում: Գեղամյանին ու Վազգենին չէի՞ն ճնշում: ՕԵԿ-ին նենց էին քցու տակ քցել, լացներս գալիս էր: Միակ տարբերությունը էն ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ի հետևից գնացող իմ ու քո նման հավատացյալ ռոմանտիկների զանգավծ կա: Էտ էլ Լևոնի ճառերին ղուրբան, որ գրագետ (բայց դատարկ) խոսքի կարոտ ինծիլիգենտները էշ-էշ գնան միտինգի: Ես էլ հետները: Բայց էլ չեմ գնա: Հերիք ա: Լուչշե տանը տաք չայով կարդամ: 

Այ սենց ապեր, դաշտը մոնոպոլացվում ա: Սա նորություն չի, հնություն ա: Ու էս տխմար բալանցը պիտի խախտվի - բալանսի կողմերից մեկը պիտի խաղից դուրս գա, որ մի բան փոխվի: Իշխանությանը խաղից չենք կարա հանենք, բայց կարանք հանենք սութի ընդդիմությանը: 

Դրա համար էլ «Սերժիկ հեռացիր» կարգախոսը իրականություն կդառտնա մենակ էն բանից հետո, եթե իրականություն դառնա «Լևոն, մի անգամ էլ հեռացիր» կարգախոսը:

----------

davidus (14.10.2010), Mephistopheles (14.10.2010), Tig (14.10.2010), Բիձա (14.10.2010), Վիշապ (15.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Մեֆ ջան, 
> 
> *Նապոլեոնի խաթրին չկպնե՛ս:* Որ ասում ա, ուրմն կա:
> 
> 
> *ԼՈՄԻ ՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒՄԸ*
> 
> Լոմը, դա սահմանդրություն կամ օրենք կոչվող, բայց արդարության հետ կապ չունեցող թղթի այլընտրանք է: Պատրաստված է թղթից ավելի ամուր նյութից *և կիրառության մեջ դրվում այն դեպքում, երբ օրենքի կամ սահմանդրության երաշխավորը կամ պահապանը ինքն է խախտում արդարության հիմնարար սկզբունքը:* Ունի ինչպես անհատական, այնպես էլ կոլեկտիվ կիրառական նշանակություն: *Քաղաքական համատեքստում լոմի հիմնական հոմանիշն է զաստավիտը:*


Տրիբուն, դու իզուր ես քեզ տնտեսագետ համարում: Փափազյանն ասում էր, "կոշակար էլ ըլլամ, հանճարեղ կլլամ": 
Հիմա քոնն է: *Սահմանումներդ սպանիչ են:* 
Ըստեղ միակ ցավն էն ա, որ հայտնի սահմանափակում կա-  *պոպուլիզմ ունենալու ու խարիզմա հաստատելու համար, քո խոսքը պետք է լրիվ  ընկալելի լինի մոտավորապես 4-րդ +/-  2 դասարանի   կրթություն ու աշխարհընկալում ունեցողի համար:* *Դրանից դեն խոսացողին մեծ քաղաքական գործիչ դառնալը շատ դժվար է:* Դու արդեն լավ մարզված ես ու կարողացել ես բավական իջնել, բայց մինչև ԼՏՊ-ն, ցավոք հեռու ես:  Մտածի, ըստ քո դրսևորած այլևայլ տաղանդների, մի գուցե կարաս իջնես, հասնես անցողիկ պլանկին՞ :  :LOL: 
Ես  հասկացա, որ ըստ քո բերած ցուցակի, էդ ղզլբաշները շատ -շատ են վախեցած եղել: Գումարային մոտ 950 հոգու են հագցրել  ու զինել: Այսինքն  համոզված չեն եղել, որ կոնկրետ մի քանի կրակողներով հարց կլուծեն, կամ էլ որ էդ մի քանիսը իսկապես կկրակեն: Նաղդ փաստ է, որ  իրենք  էդքան  մարդու պատվեր են տված եղել, որ պետք եղած դեպքում   մարդասպան դառնան: թե դրանցից քանիսը դա կաներ մենք չգիտենք, բայց փաստը սա է: 
10 զոհ եղավ: Բայց մենք չենք մտածել, պարզաբանել, թե ինչու էդ թիվը հենց 10 եղավ: Ավել կրակող չեղավ,  ավելի սպանելու պետքը չեղավ, թե էդպես ստացվեց՞: 
Ես հակված եմ կարծելու, որ ավել կրակողը չեղավ: 4 ճիվաղ են եղել էդ գործին ու դրանով էլ գործը սահմանափակվել է: Հիմա  զոհվածների բարեկամության, թասիբավոր տղերքի հարցը պետք է լինի էդ 4-ին, իրենց ազգ ու տակին  գտնել- սատկացնելը: Ընդիմությունը այդ հարցում չկա, գոյություն չունի, դա իրեն պալոժ չի: 
 Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, քանի էս հարցը չի լուծվել, հայաստանում այլ անելիք չկա: Այսօր մենք կանգնած ենք հետագա մարդասպանների բուծման- բազմացման դեմն առնելու խնդրի առջև: Քյաչալների, հաստավզերի, ճիճուների  դեմը չառանք, բազմացան, լցվեցին ու գրավեցին ողջ կենսական տարածքները: Հիմա հասել ենք մարդակերների բազմացման դեմն առնելու խնդրին: Սա ներքին պատերազմ է՝ կամ նորմալը, կամ ճիվաղը: 
Հարցը քաղաքական էլ չի- զուտ հասարակական ներքին անվտանգության ու տրամաբանության ոլորտի է: Էդ 4-ն ու իրենց հրաման տվողը  նման են մարդակեր գազանի: Հեշտ զոհին սովոր մարդակեր  կենդանուն  այլևս մարդ հոշոտելուց հետ պահելու ձևը չկա, միակ ելքը  սատկացնելն է: Նույնիսկ միջազգային նորմերով, եթե կարմիր գրքի վագրը մարդ հոշոտեց, նրան սատկացնելու հարցը գերակա է դառնում կորչող տեսակի պահպանման հարցից: 
Իհարկե, Մեֆն ու ընդիմությունը կասեն, թե էդ 4-ի շեֆերին է պետք սահմանադրական ճանապարհով փոխել, բայց դա մանկական ինքնախաբեություն է: 
Էնպես որ, մեծն գերազանցություն *Լոմի*  /առվազն 10-15 հատ  շատ մեծ ու 946000 հատ փոքր/ մեծ պահանջ կա հայ հասարական-ազգային  իրականության մեջ: 
Այսինքն 1 զինված մարդակերի դեմ  1000 լոմավորը պետք է որ պռոբլեմ չլինի: 
Սակայն մյուս կողմից էլ ըստ գենոցիդի տվյալերի, 3 թուրք  լամուկը 1000 հոգանոց հայկական գյուղեր են վառել եկեղեցիներում: 
Դժվար հարցի դեմ առանք:

----------

Tig (15.10.2010), Տրիբուն (15.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Մենք էստեղ վիճում ենք մանր բաներ անել-չանելու  մասին, բայց արդեն որոշ ինքնակամ գործ անողներ իսկապես  կան: Նայեք էս զուլալ երեխեքին ու մարդկանց: 
http://cleanyerevan.chipin.com/cleanyerevan
 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

http://www.lragir.am/armsrc/interview39629.html

Ըստ եղած հրապարակումների, հայ կանայք հակառակ սեռից  հաստատ ավելի խելոք են էլի: Բերած լինքն էլ վկա:
Երևի նրանից է, որ հաստ վիզը, քյաչալ գլուխը  կամ դեբիլ հայացքը ի վերջո կնկան սազական բան չէ: 
Ըստեղ իմ կարծիքով մեծ ռեսուրս կա: Միակ հարցն էն է, որ մնան իրենք իրենցով, չդառնան ինչ որ մեկ   ----ական:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, մինչև 95 թիվը ներառյալ Հայաստանի տնտեսությունը անընդհատ գլորվում էր ներքև, գումարած պատերազմ, էս էն: Կար- ասած թալանելու բանը քիչ էր, քիչ էին թալանում: Այսինքն ինչ կար, էն էլ թալանում էին: 96-ի կեսերից նոր սկսեց մանրից տնտեսական աճ ու թալանելու բանը սկսեց շատանալ: Հոգուս մեղք չանելու համար ասեմ, որ էտ տնտեսական աճի հիմքերն էլ քցեց Հրանտ Բագրատյանը: Նախկիններին թալանելու ժամանակ մնաց մեկ ու կես տարի, իսկ սրանք թալանում են արդեն 12 տարի: Սրանց մեջ մարդ կա, որ 91-ից մինչև հիմա թալանում ա: 
> 
> Իսկ էս վերջին 12 տարիները, Մեֆ ջան, ահագին լավ տարիներ էին, չհաշված 2009-ի կրիզիսը: Շինարարություն, դրսում աշխատող հայերի փողեր ծովի պես, թալանի ինչքան սիտդ կուզի: 
> 
> Կարճ ասած, Մեֆ ջան, թալանի չափը համեմատական կարգով ա պետք նայել, աղքատ վախտներս թալանելու քիչ բան կար, քիչ էին թալանում, հարուստ վախտներս թալանելու շատ բան կա, շատ են թալանում: Բայց քիչ վախտվա քիչ թալանողները հաստատ սուրբ չեն, քանի որ թալանի գեղեցիկ ավանդույթի հիմքերը իրանք են դրել: Կլանների հիմքերն էլ են իրանք քցել - Վանոյի ու օղորմածիկ սպարապետի ականջը կանչի, գռզոն ու դմբլդոխն էլ վկա:


Տրիբուն ջան, համաձայն եմ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ կար մի հատ "թիմ" որ ընդհանուր պետական շահերը գոնե չէր անտեսում, հակառակ դեպքում պտի պարտվեինք ղարաբաղում… տարբերությունը, Տրիբուն ջան էն ա որ ընդհանուր շահ, այնուամենայնիվ ինչ որ չափով կար… եթե Հայաստանը իր անկախության տարիներին ինչ որ ձեռքբերումներ ա ունեցել ապա դա եղել ա 90-ականներին… եթե սխալ եմ ասում ուղղի, կարող ա ես լավ չգիտեմ… 

վերջին 12 տարվա մեջ ոչ թե էնքան թալանն ա էական այլ այն որ ամեն ինչ հարմարեցվել ա զուտ թալանչիների գրպանին անտեսելով պետական շահը… շատ հաճախ էլ պետության շահերի դեմ են գնացել …

ապեր, անգամ բռնապետերը, միապետերը երկրի շահը գերադասում են զուտ անձնականից, որովհետև գիտեն որ ընդհանուրը եթե վարի գնաց իրանք էլ են վարի գնում… մենակ գողն ա որ դա հաշվի չի առնում, դրա համար էլ էսօրվա մեր երկիրը գողապետություն ա…





> Մեֆ, մի անգամ էլ կրկնենք, ախպերս: Ալիքները խառնում ես. մարտի մեկին ժողովրդի վրա պրյամոյ կրակել են տաս-քսան հոգի մարդ, որոնք էղել են ղզլբաշների շեստերից, մենթի ֆորմեքով: Եթե ինձ չես հավատում կարդա ՀԱԿ-ի հայտարությունները ու տես ցուցակը, որով դմբլդոխի, լֆիկի, հովիկի, լյովի ու էլի մի քանի հոգու ախռաննիկներին ֆորմա են բաժանել: Էս արդեն բոլորին հայտնի փաստ ա: 
> 
> Եթե ինձ, ՀԱԿ-ին ու փաստահավք խմբին չես հավատում, մարտի մեկին ընդեղ եղածներին հավատա, որ ժողովուրդը օրինական սպեցնազին մի քանի անգամ փեդերով լարել ա ու ոչ մեկը ոչ մեկի վրա չի կրակել: Ապեր, մարդասպանները բանակի ու օրինական միլիցու հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն: Բայց եթե սենց շարունակվի էսօրվա րադեն հաբռգող մենթերն էլ մաաաանրից վերածվում են օլիգարխների ախռաննիկների: Կամ ավելի վատ, դրանց ծառաների: Այսինք ախռաննիկի ախռաննիկ են դառնում:  
> 
> 
> 
> Մեֆ ջան, ոչ մեկը հայ ժողովրդին հայոց բանակի դեմ չի հանում: Հայ ժողովուրդը հելնում ա մոնղոլների հրոսակների դեմ:


Տրիբուն ջան, հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում երբեք էլ ես էդ փաստը չեմ ժխտել… դու մի անգամ էլ շատ ճիշտ փաստերով ապացուցեցիր…

իմ ասածը սա է… եթե բախումերը շարունակվեին ապա այն լինելու էր ժողովրդի ու ոստիկանության/բանակի միջև, որովհետև էդ օլիգարխիկ բոզի տղեքը արանքից թռնելու էին, կատաղած ժողովուրդը շատ ա՞ ջոկում ով ա օլիգարխի ախռաննիկ ով ա ոստիկան… ապեր փաստացի բանակն ու ոստիկանությունն էր կանգնած ժողովրդի դեմ… 

ապեր, հաշվարկը հենց սրա վրա ա եղել… քո կարծիքով էդ մի քանի ախռաննիկներով էի՞ն ճնշելու… ստեղծելու էին մի իրավիճակ որտեղ ոստիկանությունն էր ճնշելու բանակի հետ միասին, արդեն ստիպված… սա շատ լավ էլ ընդունված տեխնոլոգիա ա… բա գիտես բանակն ու ոստիկանությունը պառադի էին պատրաստվու՞մ… 




> Հիմիկվա հաբռգած միլիցեն, որ ջահելներին քաշքշում ա միտինգների ժամանակ տավարի գլուխ ա, օրենք չի հասկանում, եզ ա, լիքը ուրիշ բաներ ա, *բայց մարդասպան չի*: *Բանակի մասին էլ խոսք չկա - ոչ մենք կհարձակվենք մեր բանակի վրա, ոչ էլ մեր բանակը մեր վրա կկրակի:*


Տրիբուն ջան էդքան համոզված ե՞ս… փեդերն ու լոմերն առած ի՞նչ պտի մարդիկ անեն, ոստիկանները զինված, բանակը տանկերով ի՞նչ պիտի անեն… հո հալլօուինի պառադ չեն անելու… տալու են իրար Տրիբուն ջան… թող չթվա թե ոստիկանը մարդասպան չի, լավ էլ սպանում են, ծեծելով, կախելով, պատուհաննեից դուրս գցելով… բանակում էլ հետ չեն մնում… ամեն մարդու մեջ էլ կա մարդասպանը ու էս էլ լավ առիթ ա որ դա դրսևորվի…




> Նապոլեոնի խաթրին չկպնե՛ս: Որ ասում ա, ուրմն կա:


ղալաթ եմ արել ասել եմ ապեր… չի կրկրնվի… 






> *Մեֆ ջան, դու լոմին ինչ-որ շատ ուղղակի ես նայում:* Մի քիչ փոխաբերական իմաստով նայի էլի: Տենց արյունարբու վայրենիներ չենք ստեղ հավաքված, որ անպայման ալ կարմիր ֆոն ենք ուզում Երևանի փողոցներում: 
> 
> *ԼՈՄԻ ՍԱՀՄԱՆՈՒՄԸ*
> 
> Լոմը, դա սահմանդրություն կամ օրենք կոչվող, բայց արդարության հետ կապ չունեցող թղթի այլընտրանք է: Պատրաստված է թղթից ավելի ամուր նյութից և կիրառության մեջ դրվում այն դեպքում, երբ օրենքի կամ սահմանդրության երաշխավորը կամ պահապանը ինքն է խախտում արդարության հիմնարար սկզբունքը: Ունի ինչպես անհատական, այնպես էլ կոլեկտիվ կիրառական նշանակություն: Քաղաքական համատեքստում լոմի հիմնական հոմանիշն է զաստավիտը:


ապեր, ես չեմ ուղղակի հասկանում այլ ղզլբաշիները… իսկ զաստավիտն ուրիշ ո՞նց կարա լինի…






> Մեֆ ջան, դու ինքդ քո հարցին պատասխանում ես: 
> 
> Հա, ապեր, ԲԻՆԶԵՍ ա, նորարարություն ա, տերիտորիա ու պատենտ ա: Ցավում եմ, որ քո համար դա մինչև հիմա պարզ չի եղել: Եթե պարզ չի եղել, մի հատ էլ նայի մեր վերջին քսան տարվա սաղ ընդդիմություններին, պառլամենտական ու ոչ պառլամենտական, հրաժարական տված ու հետո էլի լափի գիրկը վերադարձած - նայի բոլորին, առանց բացառության, ու մի հատ էլ մտածի, թե Սմբոն, Գռզոն, Գագոն, Զուրաբյանը ու էլի սենց մի քանի հոգի, բացի բիզնեսից ուրիշ ինչ նկատառումներով կարող ա մտած լինեն քաղաքական խաղի մեջ: 
> 
> Քսան անգամ ասել եմ, ու հիմա էլ կասեմ, Սերժի համար ՀԱԿ-ը հիմա իդեալական ընդդիմությունն ա - հայտարարություն, արտոնված միտինգ ու երթ, երկու տարուց ընտրություններ ու մի քանի տեղ ԱԺ-ում, ու սիրուն դեմոկրատական ֆոն Հայաստանի համար միջազգային հանրության աչքերին թոզ փչելու համար: Բացարձակապես ոչ մի տարբերություն հիմիկվա ՀԱԿ-ի ու երեք տարի առաջվա ՕԵԿ-ի ու Վազգեն Մանուկյան, Գեղամյան, Քոչարյան, Սադոյան կոդլի միջև: 
> 
> Սա իդեալական բալանս ա, որը ատամներով կպաշտպանեն համ իշխանությունները համ ՀԱԿ-ը: Էսօր որ ՀԱԿ-ի խաթրին կպնող լինի, Սերժը կոկորդը կկրծի: 
> 
> Ու մենակ չասես «բա որ տենց ա ինչի՞ են ՀԱԿ-ի ակտիվիստներին մենթերը ճնշում»: Բա պիտի ճնշեն, որ ընդդիմության տեսքը տեղը լինի ու ընդդիմության նման լինի: ՕԵԿ-ին չէի՞ն ճնշում: Գեղամյանին ու Վազգենին չէի՞ն ճնշում: ՕԵԿ-ին նենց էին քցու տակ քցել, լացներս գալիս էր: Միակ տարբերությունը էն ա, որ ՀԱԿ-ի հետևից գնացող իմ ու քո նման հավատացյալ ռոմանտիկների զանգավծ կա: Էտ էլ Լևոնի ճառերին ղուրբան, որ գրագետ (բայց դատարկ) խոսքի կարոտ ինծիլիգենտները էշ-էշ գնան միտինգի: Ես էլ հետները: Բայց էլ չեմ գնա: Հերիք ա: Լուչշե տանը տաք չայով կարդամ: 
> ...


ապեր, 10 տարի Լևոն չկար, բա ինչի՞ նոր ընդդիմություն չեկավ… կարող ա՞ լավ էր… եթե լավ էր բա էլ ինչի՞ Լևոնին խաբվեցիք ու փորձեցիք սրանցից ազատվել… էս ա ապեր, իմ արգումենտը… 

… խոսում են "նոր գաղափարների" մասին… Բադալյանն էր գրել (կարդացի հղումդ) 12.5 տարին պետք ա որ լրիվ հերիք լինի արդեն նոր գաղափարը ներկայացնելու համար, այլ ոչ թե դրա անհրաժեշտության մասին խոսել… 

Տրիբուն ջան, ես կարող համաձայն լինել քո արգումենտների հետ ու կարող եմ նաև չլինել (մեծ մասամբ համաձայն եմ դրա համար էլ հավեսով շնորհակալություն եմ տվել ու հես ա մի հատ էլ վարկանիշ կտամ), բայց 12.5 տարվա դատարկությունը մի ձև պտի "լցվի", մի ձև պտի բացատրվի բռատ… թե չէ Լևոնին դաշտից հեռացնելը ինչ օգուտ ունի… եթե կա մի ուժ, կամ գործիչ որի հետևից ժողովուրդ ա գնում դրան դաշտից չես կարող հանել, եթե "ինքը իրան դուրս չգցի"… ես չեմ քննարկում թե ում հետևից ինչքան մարդ ա գնում… ոչ էլ կոչ եմ անում ինչ որ մեկի հետևից գնալ…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:52 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:35 ----------




> Mef, մի գուցե ավելի ճշգրիտ ձևակերպեմ- " զենքի ու արյան *արանքում* զենք ունենալու ու զենքը որպես մահացու գործիք կիրառելու, իրագործելու *արանքում* անվերջ մեծ գաղափարախոսություն կա, հոգեբանություն, քաղաքականություն, դիվանագիտություն, փիլիսոփայություն   և այլն 
> 
> "Մեջ" բառը երևի խաբուսիկ էր, "արանքումն" ավելի տեղին է:  Էս էլ ձեռ չտվեց՞:
> *Մեֆ ես խոսում եմ մեթոդապես  նաև զենքը որպես արսենալ ունենալու մասին, դու իսկույն խոսում ես էդ զենքից մեռածների մասին:* *Ախր ես ասել էի, որ զենքը զենքի դեմ խաղաղություն ա բերում: * Այ ախպեր,  աղվեսը նաղդ կացնի մուղամով քանի ձագ էր կերել՞: Հո մութ չի՞: 
> Ասում ես  կարաս լոմով մեկի գլխին տաս: Կարամ, ու սխալ եմ արել, որ վախտին իմ կողերը ջարդողին չեմ  գթել ու լոմը գլխին չեմ տվել:  էս ինձ նեղացնողին չգթա, մի ուրիշը իրան նեղացնողին չգթավ ու ըսենց իրենք քյաչալացան, վզովցան, թռփոշացան, ընդիմությունն էլ մնաց մատենադարնի փիլաքյաններին:
> Հիմա ես իմ սխալը ընդունում եմ, դու իմ սխալը արդարացնում ես՞: Մեֆ, մի հատ գնա տես, հետ արի թարմ տպավորություններով կխոսենք: ըսենց դու ամերիկան հայաստանի հետ շշկռած ես:


Բիձ, եթե ձեռդ զենք ես վերցնում, պետք ա պատրաստ լինես օգտագործել ու աչքիդ առաջ ունենալ թափված արյունն ու զոհերը… եթե չես օգտագործելու մի վեկալ ձեռդ… վերջ… փլիսոփայությունն էսքանով վերջանում ա…

Չեխովը մի լավ խոսք ունի… եթե առաջին ակտում հրացան ես ներկայացնում, ապա երկրորդ ակտում այն պետք է կրակի… դրամատուրգիայից բացի սա կյանքում էլ ա ճիշտ… զենքն օգտագործելով ա բալանս բերում…

----------


## Chuk

«Ազգովի խելքի գալ» արտահայտությունը պոպուլիստական է, իր հետևում չի կարող որևէ լուրջ բան պարուկնակել: Փոխարենը կա ազգովի համախմբվելու հնարավորություն: Ու միայն լուրջ համախմբվածությունը կարող է բերել լուրջ օգուտների: Այս համատեքստում Հայաստանում կա միայն մեկ հզոր ուժ, այս պահին, որ կարող է իր շուրջը առավելագույն (ոչ ամբողջովին, ոչ «ազգովի») համախմբվածություն ստեղծի: Մնացած բոլոր խոսակցությունները կամ չարախասություններ են, կամ դեմագոգիաներ, կամ ինքնախաբեություններ, կամ մերկապարանոց, կամ անիմաստ, կամ կործանարար: Այս համատեքստում կարևոր է այդ միակ ուժի շուրջը նորովի համախմբումը, այս համատեքստում կարևոր է նաև այսօրվա, Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում երեկոյան ժամը 6-ին կայանալիք հանրահավաքին մասնակցելը, այլ կերպ ասած անելը նվազագույն հնարավորը, որը մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է անել՝ ոչ մի բանի չբերող խոսակցությունների փոխարեն:


հ.գ. գրառմանս բոլոր այն արձագանքները, որոնք լինելու են հարձակողական ու հեգնական, անտեսվելու են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր, 10 տարի Լևոն չկար, բա ինչի՞ նոր ընդդիմություն չեկավ… կարող ա՞ լավ էր… եթե լավ էր բա էլ ինչի՞ Լևոնին խաբվեցիք ու փորձեցիք սրանցից ազատվել… էս ա ապեր, իմ արգումենտը…


Մեֆ ջան, ներող, մնացախ մասերին հետո կանդրադառնամ, բայց կոնկրետ էս մասով ասեմ… 

Ո՞վ ա ասում որ ընդդիմություն չկար: Բա ՕԵԿ-ն ի՞նչ էր: Վազգենի փլված ԱԺՄ-ից մնացած մանր-մունրներն ի՞նչ էին: Քոչարյանն ու Գեղամյանը էսօրվա ՀԱԿ-ից ավելի կոշտ էին քննադատում իշխանություններին: ՕԵԿ-ը մեկ ու մեջ դաժե միտինգ էր անում: Վերջը տեսա՞ր ինչ եղավ: Ուզու՞մ ես մի անգամ էլ ասենք թե ՀԱԿ-ի վերջը ինչ ա լինելու, թե արդեն սաղ պարզ ա:

----------

davidus (15.10.2010), Tig (15.10.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> «Ազգովի խելքի գալ» արտահայտությունը պոպուլիստական է, իր հետևում չի կարող որևէ լուրջ բան պարուկնակել: Փոխարենը կա ազգովի համախմբվելու հնարավորություն: Ու միայն լուրջ համախմբվածությունը կարող է բերել լուրջ օգուտների: Այս համատեքստում Հայաստանում կա *միայն մեկ* հզոր ուժ, այս պահին, որ կարող է իր շուրջը առավելագույն (ոչ ամբողջովին, ոչ «ազգովի») համախմբվածություն ստեղծի: *Մնացած բոլոր խոսակցությունները կամ չարախասություններ են, կամ դեմագոգիաներ, կամ ինքնախաբեություններ, կամ մերկապարանոց, կամ անիմաստ, կամ կործանարար:* Այս համատեքստում կարևոր է այդ *միակ ուժի* շուրջը նորովի համախմբումը, այս համատեքստում կարևոր է նաև այսօրվա, Մատենադարանին հարող տարածքում երեկոյան ժամը 6-ին կայանալիք հանրահավաքին մասնակցելը, այլ կերպ ասած անելը նվազագույն հնարավորը, որը մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է անել՝ ոչ մի բանի չբերող խոսակցությունների փոխարեն:
> 
> 
> *հ.գ. գրառմանս բոլոր այն արձագանքները, որոնք լինելու են հարձակողական ու հեգնական, անտեսվելու են*:


Քանի որ «միակ ուժին» չհավատացող հերետիկոսների շարքում նաև ես եմ, անկախ այն բանից թե գրառումս ինչպիսին կհամարվի, պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ. 

Այպես կոչված «միակ ուժի» ու հատկապես «միակ ուժի» կամ ցանկացած այլ ուժի դեմ արվող խոսակցությունները «չարախասություններ են, կամ դեմագոգիաներ, կամ ինքնախաբեություններ, կամ մերկապարանոց, կամ անիմաստ, կամ կործանարար» համարելը հատուկ է նացիստական, կոմունիստական ու այլ ծայրահեղ գաղափարախոսության կրողներին: 

*Հետևապես, ՀԱԿ հայտարարած ոչ մի հանրահավաքի չեմ մասնակցելու, ու կոչ եմ անում բոլորին չմասնակցել ՀԱԿ հանրահավաքներին ու այլ զանգվածային ու ոչզանգվածաին միջոցառումներին:*  

Նվազագույն հնարավորը, որ մենք այսօր կարող ենք անել, դա *խաբեյությամբ* զբաղված ու ԱԺ հերթական ընտրությունների արդյունքում իր համար տեղեր ապահովող քաղաքական ուժին հասկացնելն է, որ մենք՝ ներկա իշխանություններին ընդդիմադիրներս, չենք վստահում «միակ ընդդիմադիր քաղաքական ուժին»:

----------

davidus (15.10.2010), Tig (15.10.2010), Բիձա (15.10.2010), Վիշապ (15.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Այպես կոչված «միակ ուժի» ու հատկապես «միակ ուժի» կամ ցանկացած այլ ուժի դեմ արվող խոսակցությունները «չարախասություններ են, կամ դեմագոգիաներ, կամ ինքնախաբեություններ, կամ մերկապարանոց, կամ անիմաստ, կամ կործանարար» համարելը հատուկ է նացիստական, կոմունիստական ու այլ ծայրահեղ գաղափարախոսության կրողներին:


Պիտակումից առաջ անհրաժեշտ էր լինել ՈՒՇԱԴԻՐ ու նկատել «*այս պահին*» բառակապակցությունը, քանի որ դա խնդրի բանալին էր: Ես անշուշտ միամիտ չեմ ու սպասում էի քո կողմից նման գրառման ու նաև լիքը շնորհակալություններ դրա տակ: Ցավոք մեր ներկա իրականությունը դա ա: Բայց շեշտում եմ, խոսքը գնում է ոչ թե այլ ուժի անհնարինության կամ որևէ այլ ուժի ոչ ազնիվ լինելու մասին, այլ խոսքը գնում է տվյալ պահին ունեցած իրականության մասին: Տվյալ պահին քաղաքական դաշտում, ուզենք թե չուզենք, կա միայն մեկ ուժ, որը ի զորու է իր շուրջը մեծ համախմբվածություն ստեղծել: Կան նաև այլ ընդդիմադիր ու ազնիվ ուժեր, որոնցից կառանձնացնեմ ժառանգությանը, որը, սակայն, այս պահին իր կողքը ժողովուրդ համախմբելու ներուժ չունի:

Կա նաև մի ստեղծվելիք ուժ, որը միտված է լինելու գործող ուժին ջլատելու համար: Դուք կամա թե ակամա, այդ թվում դու, Տրիբուն ձյա, իմ խորին համոզմամբ այդ ուժի քարոզչության տակ ես: Այո՛, նման կոչերը, որը դու կարմիրով վառ ու մեծ ընդգծել ես, կործանարար են: Դրանք տանում են տապալման: Ու ես հուսով եմ, որ նման տրամադրությունները կլինեն ոչ զանգվածային, որովհետև զանգվածայինը, եղած ուժին վնաս տալը, համախմբվելու փոխարեն, պարզապես կործանարար են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պիտակումից առաջ անհրաժեշտ էր լինել ՈՒՇԱԴԻՐ ու նկատել «*այս պահին*» բառակապակցությունը, քանի որ դա խնդրի բանալին էր: Ես անշուշտ միամիտ չեմ ու սպասում էի քո կողմից նման գրառման ու նաև լիքը շնորհակալություններ դրա տակ: Ցավոք մեր ներկա իրականությունը դա ա: Բայց շեշտում եմ, խոսքը գնում է ոչ թե այլ ուժի անհնարինության կամ որևէ այլ ուժի ոչ ազնիվ լինելու մասին, այլ խոսքը գնում է տվյալ պահին ունեցած իրականության մասին: Տվյալ պահին քաղաքական դաշտում, ուզենք թե չուզենք, կա միայն մեկ ուժ, որը ի զորու է իր շուրջը մեծ համախմբվածություն ստեղծել: Կան նաև այլ ընդդիմադիր ու ազնիվ ուժեր, որոնցից կառանձնացնեմ ժառանգությանը, որը, սակայն, այս պահին իր կողքը ժողովուրդ համախմբելու ներուժ չունի:
> 
> Կա նաև մի ստեղծվելիք ուժ, որը միտված է լինելու գործող ուժին ջլատելու համար: Դուք կամա թե ակամա, այդ թվում դու, Տրիբուն ձյա, իմ խորին համոզմամբ այդ ուժի քարոզչության տակ ես: Այո՛, նման կոչերը, որը դու կարմիրով վառ ու մեծ ընդգծել ես, կործանարար են: Դրանք տանում են տապալման: Ու ես հուսով եմ, որ նման տրամադրությունները կլինեն ոչ զանգվածային, որովհետև զանգվածայինը, եղած ուժին վնաս տալը, համախմբվելու փոխարեն, պարզապես կործանարար են:


Չուկ ջան, «այս պահին»-ը լայն հասկացություն ա: 20 թվին, այն պահին, միայ բոլշեվիկներն էին որ իմպերիալիզմի դեմ էին պայքարում, հետո մյու պահին, միայն կոմունիստներն էին, որ նացիզմի դեմ էին պայքարում ու հետո վերականգնում էին երկիրը, նացիստներն էլ միակն էի, որ գերմանիային ազատում էին առաջին համաշխարհայինից հետոյվա արհավիքից, ու սենց պահերի քանի օրինակ ուզում ես: Իմ համար կարևորը ոչ թե պահն ա, այլ սկզբունքը: Ես սկբունքորեն չեմ ընդունում «միակ ուժ» հասկացությունը, որ պահին ուզում ա լինի, ու անկեղծորեն հավատում եմ, որ մեր հիմնական պրոբլեմներից մեկն էլ այն է, որ մենք չենք ուզում ընդունել, որ այս պահին, եթե նույնիսկ կա մեկ երևացող քաղաքական ընդդիմադիր ուժ, ապա նույնիսկ այդ ուժին «միակ ուժ» համարելը կործանարար է: Կործանարար է նաև այդ միակ ուժի սխալների համար ուժին չպատժելը: Իսկ պատժելու միակ հնարավոր տարբերակը նրանց նկատմամբ անտարբերությունն է: Իմ էս դիրքորոշումը քո համար կոնկրետ նորություն չի, քանի որ ես դեռ 2008-ի հոկտեմբերին եմ ասել, որ կուսակցականացվող ՀԱԿ-ից պետք ա արագ ազատվել: 

Չուկ ջան, ու սրտանց հարգանքով, մեկը ես ՀԱԿ-ի ԱԺ տեղերի համար բան չեմ անելու, ու բոլոր հնարավորություններս օգտագործելու եմ, որ էտ տեղերը չլինեն: Սա արդեն մեր ազգի համար վատ վանդույթ ա դառնում - սաղիս քցելն ու լափին մոտիկ գնալը: Ամեն մեկը իրա ձևով ա դա անում, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի արածը ամենաանտաշն ա, քանի որ խոստացածը շատ էր, վրեն գումարեցինք զոհերը, արդյունքում էլի գալու ենք նույն կետին:

----------

davidus (15.10.2010), Tig (15.10.2010), Բիձա (15.10.2010), Վիշապ (15.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, «այս պահին»-ը լայն հասկացություն ա: 20 թվին, այն պահին, միայ բոլշեվիկներն էին որ իմպերիալիզմի դեմ էին պայքարում, հետո մյու պահին, միայն կոմունիստներն էին, որ նացիզմի դեմ էին պայքարում ու հետո վերականգնում էին երկիրը, նացիստներն էլ միակն էի, որ գերմանիային ազատում էին առաջին համաշխարհայինից հետոյվա արհավիքից, ու սենց պահերի քանի օրինակ ուզում ես: Իմ համար կարևորը ոչ թե պահն ա, այլ սկզբունքը: Ես սկբունքորեն չեմ ընդունում «միակ ուժ» հասկացությունը, որ պահին ուզում ա լինի, ու անկեղծորեն հավատում եմ, որ մեր հիմնական պրոբլեմներից մեկն էլ այն է, որ մենք չենք ուզում ընդունել, որ այս պահին, եթե նույնիսկ կա մեկ երևացող քաղաքական ընդդիմադիր ուժ, ապա նույնիսկ այդ ուժին «միակ ուժ» համարելը կործանարար է: Կործանարար է նաև այդ միակ ուժի սխալների համար ուժին չպատժելը: Իսկ պատժելու միակ հնարավոր տարբերակը նրանց նկատմամբ անտարբերությունն է: Իմ էս դիրքորոշումը քո համար կոնկրետ նորություն չի, քանի որ ես դեռ 2008-ի հոկտեմբերին եմ ասել, որ կուսակցականացվող ՀԱԿ-ից պետք արագ ազատվել:


Տրիբուն ձյա, չգիտեմ ոնց գրեմ, որ հանկարծ որպես վիրավորական չընկալվի, բայց դու ընդամենը կախվում ես «միակ ուժ» տերմինից:

Շատ լավ, թողնենք մի կողմ «միակ ուժ» տերմինը, հաշվի առնելով, որ կան նաև այլ ուժեր, այդ թվում Սարդարապատ, Ժառանգություն:

Բայց նորից վերադառնանք ռեալ իրականությունը: Քանի՞ ուժ գիտես Հայաստանում, որ ներկա պահին իրապես կարող է համախմբել մեծ քանակով մարդկանց: Ես գիտեմ ընդամենը երկու ուժ, ում հետևից անկեղծորեն գնացող մարդիկ կան: ՀՅԴ ու ՀԱԿ: ՀՅԴ-ի հետևից բավական քիչ, ներկայումս, ՀԱԿ-ի հետևից շատ ավելի քիչ, քան անցյալ տարի, բայց միևնույն է բավական շատ:

Ուրեմն սահմանում եմ, ասում եմ շատ հասարակ բան, ինչ-որ լուծման կարելի է հասնել միայն հնարավորինս մեծ համախմբումով: Ռեալ իրականությունը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ամենամեծը, ու համեմատական մնացած բոլորի հետ անհամեմատ մեծը  ՀԱԿ-ի շուրջն ա: Միակ ուժ ասելով նկատի ունեմ սա ու միայն սա: Կողքից քանի ուժ կստեղծվի, էական չի: Դու իմ հայացքները գիտես: Ես միայն ուրախ եմ լինում, եթե առաջանում է պայքարող ուժ: Դու գիտես, որ ես համախմբվել եմ, օրինակ օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ լոկալ պայքարի համար, մի ուժի շուրջ, որը ՀԱԿ-ի հետ կապ չուներ, ավելին, կազմակերպողները քաղաքական իմ հակառակորդներն էին: Այսինքն ես ու իմ նման շատերը երբևէ դեմ չեն որևէ ուժի ստեղծմանը, որևէ իրական պայքարի ձևավորմանը: 

Բայց պայքար ու՞մ ու ինչի՞ դեմ: ՀԱԿ-ի: Էս պահին ռեալ որոշակի հզորություն ունեցող ուժի՞ դեմ: Բա հետո՞: Բա որ նորից «խաբվենք» (եթե դուք խաբվել եք համարում ՀԱԿ-ի հետևից գնալը, ես պատկերացնում եմ, թե էդ «նոր ուժի» հետևից գնալուց հետո ոնց եք հուսախաբվելու ու ձեզ խաբված զգալու: Իհարկե կա հնարավորություն,  որ ես սխալվում եմ, բայց ես վերլուծելով ու ստացած ինֆորմացիաները համադրելով հստակ տեսնում եմ, որ փորձ է արվում ոչ թե ռեալ պայքարային ֆորմատ ստեղծել, այլ ընդամենը շեղիչ ու ՀԱԿ-ից ազատվելու հնարավորություն տվող):

Ասել եմ, կասեմ: Եթե կստեղծվի ուժ, կլինի նորը, թե հնի ձևափոխումը, որը կլինի ազնիվ, կստեղծվի գործող համակարգի դեմ իրապես պայքարող, կառաջարկի դրա մեխանիզմները, ապա առաջինը կողջունեմ, անկախ նրանից, գաղափարական հիմքը իմի հետ կհամընկնի՞, թե՞ ոչ: Եթե դրան գումարած համընկնի նաև գաղափարական հիմքը, կլինեմ այդ ուժի առաջին շարքերում (վստահ եմ՝ ի տարբերություն այդ նոր ուժի մասին խոսողների մեծամասնության): Սակայն ներկայումս ես նման ուժի ստեղծման տեսլական չեմ տեսնում: Տեսնում եմ արհեստածին շեղող ուժի ստեղծման տեսլական, տեսնում եմ ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ համակարգված պայքար տանելու՝ իշխանական տենդենցներ, որոնց ակամա մասնակցում են, իմ գնահատականով, քարոզչության զոհ դարձած ազնիվ քաղաքացիներ:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ճուկ ջան, հանուն ինչի՞ հիմա այս պահին պիտի բոլորս համախմբվենք ՀԱԿ–ի շուրջ։ Ինչու ՀԱԿ–ը ի՞նչ է ուզում անել, կոռուպցիայի դե՞մ է պայքարում։ Տո լավ է։ Որ ասենք հարյուր հազար մարդ գնա ու Լևոնի ճառը լսի Հայաստանում կոռուպցիայի մասին, ապա կոռուպցիոներները երևի կամ ամոթից խարակիրի կանեն, կամ էլ կհանձնվեն օրինապահ մարմիններին (էս ինչ սեքսոտ բառ էր… :Love: ) չէ՞։ Բա գազի գնի հարցը ի՞նչ եղավ, ի՞նչ եղավ «100 քայլ» հազարամյակի մարտահրավերի հետ, ի՞նչ եղավ «ոճիր և պատիժ» ներկայացումը Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի կատարմամբ Հաագայի թատերաբեմում, ի՞նչ եղան «մինչև աշուն», «մինչև գարուն» իշխանությունների վզին սռոկ դնելու սպառնալից ծրագրերը։ Մի հատ հասկանանք էլի, ասենք ազգովի հավաքվում ենք ՀԱԿ–ի շուրջ, ի՞նչ են անելու սույն ձախողակ արկածախնդիրները *այս անգամ*։ Թե՞ միշտ ամեն անգամ մարդկանց պակաս է ունեցել ՀԱԿ–ը ու չի կարողացել ծրագրերը իրականացնի։ Այնինչ ծրագրերը մեկը մեկից մուրազ, իրատեսական, խոստումնալից...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:45 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:35 ----------




> ...
> Բայց նորից վերադառնանք ռեալ իրականությունը: Քանի՞ ուժ գիտես Հայաստանում, որ ներկա պահին իրապես կարող է համախմբել մեծ քանակով մարդկանց: Ես գիտեմ ընդամենը երկու ուժ, ում հետևից անկեղծորեն գնացող մարդիկ կան: ՀՅԴ ու ՀԱԿ: ՀՅԴ-ի հետևից բավական քիչ, ներկայումս, ՀԱԿ-ի հետևից շատ ավելի քիչ, քան անցյալ տարի, բայց միևնույն է բավական շատ:
> 
> Ուրեմն սահմանում եմ, ասում եմ շատ հասարակ բան, ինչ-որ լուծման կարելի է հասնել միայն հնարավորինս մեծ համախմբումով: Ռեալ իրականությունը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ամենամեծը, ու համեմատական մնացած բոլորի հետ անհամեմատ մեծը  ՀԱԿ-ի շուրջն ա: Միակ ուժ ասելով նկատի ունեմ սա ու միայն սա: Կողքից քանի ուժ կստեղծվի, էական չի: Դու իմ հայացքները գիտես: Ես միայն ուրախ եմ լինում, եթե առաջանում է պայքարող ուժ: Դու գիտես, որ ես համախմբվել եմ, օրինակ օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ լոկալ պայքարի համար, մի ուժի շուրջ, որը ՀԱԿ-ի հետ կապ չուներ, ավելին, կազմակերպողները քաղաքական իմ հակառակորդներն էին: Այսինքն ես ու իմ նման շատերը երբևէ դեմ չեն որևէ ուժի ստեղծմանը, որևէ իրական պայքարի ձևավորմանը: 
> 
> Բայց պայքար ու՞մ ու ինչի՞ դեմ: ՀԱԿ-ի: Էս պահին ռեալ որոշակի հզորություն ունեցող ուժի՞ դեմ: Բա հետո՞: Բա որ նորից «խաբվենք» (եթե դուք խաբվել եք համարում ՀԱԿ-ի հետևից գնալը, ես պատկերացնում եմ, թե էդ «նոր ուժի» հետևից գնալուց հետո ոնց եք հուսախաբվելու ու ձեզ խաբված զգալու: Իհարկե կա հնարավորություն,  որ ես սխալվում եմ, բայց ես վերլուծելով ու ստացած ինֆորմացիաները համադրելով հստակ տեսնում եմ, որ փորձ է արվում ոչ թե ռեալ պայքարային ֆորմատ ստեղծել, այլ ընդամենը շեղիչ ու ՀԱԿ-ից ազատվելու հնարավորություն տվող):
> 
> Ասել եմ, կասեմ: Եթե կստեղծվի ուժ, կլինի նորը, թե հնի ձևափոխումը, որը կլինի ազնիվ, կստեղծվի գործող համակարգի դեմ իրապես պայքարող, կառաջարկի դրա մեխանիզմները, ապա առաջինը կողջունեմ, անկախ նրանից, գաղափարական հիմքը իմի հետ կհամընկնի՞, թե՞ ոչ: Եթե դրան գումարած համընկնի նաև գաղափարական հիմքը, կլինեմ այդ ուժի առաջին շարքերում (վստահ եմ՝ ի տարբերություն այդ նոր ուժի մասին խոսողների մեծամասնության): Սակայն ներկայումս ես նման ուժի ստեղծման տեսլական չեմ տեսնում: Տեսնում եմ արհեստածին շեղող ուժի ստեղծման տեսլական, տեսնում եմ ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ համակարգված պայքար տանելու՝ իշխանական տենդենցներ, որոնց ակամա մասնակցում են, իմ գնահատականով, քարոզչության զոհ դարձած ազնիվ քաղաքացիներ:


Չուկ, նախ «որոշակի հզորություն ունեցող» այդ ուժը ես չգիտեմ մինչ օրս ինչ խնդիրներ է լուծել։ 
Ու առհասարակ ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչ խնդիրներ կարելի է լուծել մի քանի ամիսը մեկ «հուժկու» հանրահավաքներ անցկացնելով, դարդոտած ելույթներ ունենալով ու սարսափազդու կանխատեսումներ անելով։ Ամեն հերթական հանրահավաքի ժամանակ էլ ընդհամենը հաջորդ հանրահավաքի օրն ու օրակարգը նշելով, որպես «հուժկու» ծրագիր։ Սա ընդհամենը պայքարի իմիտացիա է, որը հանգստացնում է ագրեսիվ մասսային ու երկարաձգում այս իշխանությունները կյանքը, ուրիշ ոչինչ։

----------

Tig (15.10.2010), Բիձա (15.10.2010), Տրիբուն (17.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ճուկ ջան, հանուն ինչի՞ հիմա այս պահին պիտի բոլորս համախմբվենք ՀԱԿ–ի շուրջ։ Ինչու ՀԱԿ–ը ի՞նչ է ուզում անել, կոռուպցիայի դե՞մ է պայքարում։ Տո լավ է։ Որ ասենք հարյուր հազար մարդ գնա ու Լևոնի ճառը լսի Հայաստանում կոռուպցիայի մասին, ապա կոռուպցիոներները երևի կամ ամոթից խարակիրի կանեն, կամ էլ կհանձնվեն օրինապահ մարմիններին (էս ինչ սեքսոտ բառ էր…) չէ՞։ Բա գազի գնի հարցը ի՞նչ եղավ, ի՞նչ եղավ «100 քայլ» հազարամյակի մարտահրավերի հետ, ի՞նչ եղավ «ոճիր և պատիժ» ներկայացումը Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի կատարմամբ Հաագայի թատերաբեմում, ի՞նչ եղան «մինչև աշուն», «մինչև գարուն» իշխանությունների վզին սռոկ դնելու սպառնալից ծրագրերը։ Մի հատ հասկանանք էլի, ասենք ազգովի հավաքվում ենք ՀԱԿ–ի շուրջ, ի՞նչ են անելու սույն ձախողակ արկածախնդիրները *այս անգամ*։ Թե՞ միշտ ամեն անգամ մարդկանց պակաս է ունեցել ՀԱԿ–ը ու չի կարողացել ծրագրերը իրականացնի։ Այնինչ ծրագրերը մեկը մեկից մուրազ, իրատեսական, խոստումնալից...


Ճուկ չէ, այլ Չուկ  :Wink: 

Գազի հարցը ներկայումս, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, վճռաբեկում ա, հաջորդ քայլով Եվրոդատարան: Անձամբ ես չեմ կարծում, որ վերջնականում սրա արդյունքում գինը կէժանանա, բայց դա էական չի, առավել էական է քայլեր ձեռնարկելն ու հետևողական լինելը:
Քոչարյանի գործն ուղարկված է ՀԱԱԳԱ, ստացվել է նամակ, որ տեղ հասել է, վարույթ ընդունված չի՝ առնվազն այս պահին:
100 քայլն ու մյուս ծրագրերը ներկայացված են հանրությանը, ցույց տալու համար ՀԱԿ գաղափարական մոտեցումները, ինստիտուցիոնալ կառուցվածքը, կաբինետի առկայությունը, որպես այլընտրանքային ուժ հանդես գալու ունակությունը:

Ի՞նչ ենք անելու համախմբան դեպքում՝ ՀԱԿ-ի շուրջը:
Տարբերակ 1. Շարժվելու ենք նրանց մոտեցումներով ու ի վերջո հասնելու հաղթանակի:
Տարբերակ 2. Լինելով համախմբված ու լայնորեն ներկայացված նույն ՀԱԿ-ում, աստիճանաբար ազդելու ենք նրանց վրա, պարտադրենք մեր որոշումները ու մոտեցումները, ու այդ ուղղությամբ շարժվելով հասնենք հաղթանակի:

Հաղթանակի կհասնենք գուցե բավական երկար ժամանակամիջոցում, բայց համախմբան, մեծ քանակներով ներայացման դեպքում չենք կարող չհասնել:

Նոր ուժ... Եթե կա իսկապես գաղափարական ուժեղ հիմք, ապա այդ ուժեղ հիմքով կազմվող կառույցը չի կարող մտնելով ՀԱԿ քաղխորհուրդ իր համոզմունքները չպարտադրել ու ՀԱԿ-ի ռազմա-մարտավարությունը չփոխել:

Այլընտրանքը. տվյալ պահին երևում է կարճաժամկետ ուժի ստեղծման տեսլական, հերթական պարտվող ուժի ստեղծման տեսլական, ՀԱԿ-ին թուլացնել փորձող իշխանահաճո ուժի ստեղծման տեսլական:


հ.գ.



> Ասել եմ, կասեմ: Եթե կստեղծվի ուժ, կլինի նորը, թե հնի ձևափոխումը, որը կլինի ազնիվ, կստեղծվի գործող համակարգի դեմ իրապես պայքարող, կառաջարկի դրա մեխանիզմները, ապա առաջինը կողջունեմ, անկախ նրանից, գաղափարական հիմքը իմի հետ կհամընկնի՞, թե՞ ոչ: Եթե դրան գումարած համընկնի նաև գաղափարական հիմքը, կլինեմ այդ ուժի առաջին շարքերում (վստահ եմ՝ ի տարբերություն այդ նոր ուժի մասին խոսողների մեծամասնության): Սակայն ներկայումս ես նման ուժի ստեղծման տեսլական չեմ տեսնում: Տեսնում եմ արհեստածին շեղող ուժի ստեղծման տեսլական, տեսնում եմ ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ համակարգված պայքար տանելու՝ իշխանական տենդենցներ, որոնց ակամա մասնակցում են, իմ գնահատականով, քարոզչության զոհ դարձած ազնիվ քաղաքացիներ:


---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:50 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:48 ----------




> Սա ընդհամենը պայքարի իմիտացիա է, որը հանգստացնում է ագրեսիվ մասսային ու երկարաձգում այս իշխանությունները կյանքը, ուրիշ ոչինչ։


 Նման բան գոյություն չունի: Այս սահմանումն արհեստածին է: Ոչ մի հանրահավաք, ոչ մի քաղաքական գործչի ելույթ չի կարող իսկապես ագրեսիվ մասսային հանգստացնել: Եթե լիներ ագրեսիվ մասսա, ապա այսօրվա իրականությունը կլիներ լրիվ այլ կերպ: Գուցե ոչ այնպես, ինչպես ասենք ես կուզեի, բայց կլիներ լրիվ այլ կերպ:

----------


## davidus

> Գազի հարցը ներկայումս, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, վճռաբեկում ա, հաջորդ քայլով Եվրոդատարան: Անձամբ ես չեմ կարծում, որ վերջնականում սրա արդյունքում գինը կէժանանա, *բայց դա էական չի*, առավել էական է *քայլեր ձեռնարկելն ու հետևողական լինելը:*


Չէէ, պիտի գրեմ…

Չուկ ջան, ախր ոնց էական չի, ոնց կարա էական չլինի… համոզված եմ, որ զուտ թատրոն խաղալու համար Տիգրան Կարապետիչն էլ միանգամայն կարող էր դատական բոլոր ատյաններով անցնել: Բայց ում մրգին կլիներ դա, եթե արդյունք չկա: Հիմա դու ասում ես, որ կարևորը ՀԱԿ-ը հետևողական ա եղել: Է հա, հասկացանք: Հետո՞... արդյունքը:




> Ի՞նչ ենք անելու համախմբան դեպքում՝ ՀԱԿ-ի շուրջը:
> Տարբերակ 1. Շարժվելու ենք նրանց մոտեցումներով ու ի վերջո հասնելու հաղթանակի:
> Տարբերակ 2. Լինելով համախմբված ու լայնորեն ներկայացված նույն ՀԱԿ-ում, աստիճանաբար ազդելու ենք նրանց վրա, պարտադրենք մեր որոշումները ու մոտեցումները, ու այդ ուղղությամբ շարժվելով հասնենք հաղթանակի:
> 
> Հաղթանակի կհասնենք գուցե բավական երկար ժամանակամիջոցում, բայց համախմբան, մեծ քանակներով ներայացման դեպքում *չենք կարող չհասնել*:


Չուկ ջան, ես աշխատում եմ մարդկանց հետ, որոնք ՀԱԿ-ի անդամներից են, ավելին` Երևանի թաղային շտաբներից մեկի պատասխանատուն էլ իրենք են: Ու խորապես հարգում եմ նրանց թե մարդկային որակների, թե սկզբունքայնության և թե փայլուն մասնագիտական գիտելիքների համար: Սակայն նույնիսկ էդ մարդիկ են նեղ շրջապատում խոստովանում, որ էսօր ՀԱԿ-ը շարժվում ա էնպես, ոնց որ «պապին» ա ասում, ու, կներես իհարկե, ես հավատում էդ մարդկանց ավելի շատ, քան ցանկացած ՀԱԿ-ի այլ համախոհի, որոնք ներքին ինֆորմացիայի բացարձակ չեն տիրապետում:

Իսկ *այս պահին* ես չեմ կարող աջակցել մի ուժի, որում որոշում ա մեկը, ում բազմաթիվ ու օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներից ելնելով տանել չեմ կարողանում, և ում վարած քաղաքականությունը իր իսկ ընտրազանգվածի նկատմամբ ուղղակի դատապարտելի ա, նվազագույնը:

----------

einnA (15.10.2010), Tig (15.10.2010), Բիձա (15.10.2010), Տրիբուն (17.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չէէ, պիտի գրեմ…
> 
> Չուկ ջան, ախր ոնց էական չի, ոնց կարա էական չլինի… համոզված եմ, որ զուտ թատրոն խաղալու համար Տիգրան Կարապետիչն էլ միանգամայն կարող էր դատական բոլոր ատյաններով անցնել: Բայց ում մրգին կլիներ դա, եթե արդյունք չկա: Հիմա դու ասում ես, որ կարևորը ՀԱԿ-ը հետևողական ա եղել: Է հա, հասկացանք: Հետո՞... արդյունքը:


Թատրո՞ն: Ես նման բան չեմ ասել: Եթե թատրոն լիներ, ես էդ նախաձեռնությանը կողմ չէի խոսի: Ինչ-որ բանի համար պայքարելն ու արդյունքի չհասնելը թատրոն չի: Իրականում էդ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք ա, որ չեն հասնի, գուցե և հասնեն:






> Չուկ ջան, ես աշխատում եմ մարդկանց հետ, որոնք ՀԱԿ-ի անդամներից են, ավելին` Երևանի թաղային շտաբներից մեկի պատասխանատուն էլ իրենք են: Ու խորապես հարգում եմ նրանց թե մարդկային որակների, թե սկզբունքայնության և թե փայլուն մասնագիտական գիտելիքների համար: Սակայն նույնիսկ էդ մարդիկ են նեղ շրջապատում խոստովանում, որ էսօր ՀԱԿ-ը շարժվում ա էնպես, ոնց որ «պապին» ա ասում, ու, կներես իհարկե, ես հավատում էդ մարդկանց ավելի շատ, քան ցանկացած ՀԱԿ-ի այլ համախոհի, որոնք ներքին ինֆորմացիայի բացարձակ չեն տիրապետում:
> 
> Իսկ *այս պահին* ես չեմ կարող աջակցել մի ուժի, որում որոշում ա մեկը, ում բազմաթիվ ու օբյեկտիվ ու սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներից ելնելով տանել չեմ կարողանում, և ում վարած քաղաքականությունը իր իսկ ընտրազանգվածի նկատմամբ ուղղակի դատապարտելի ա, նվազագույնը:


Ուրախ եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ից մարդկանց ես ճանաչում: Նրանք էնքան էլ ճիշտ չեն, չեմ ուզում ասել խաբել են, որովհետև վստահ եմ, որ իրենք հենց էդպես էլ պատկերացնում են: Իրականում իսկապես «պապիի» կարծիքը շատ մեծ դեր ունի, վճռորոշ, բայց էնպես չի, որ ինքը ասում ա սենց, ուրեմն հենց էդպես ա լինում: Իսկ գաղափարական լուրջ այլընտրանքի առաջարկման ու հիմնավորման դեպքում անհնար է, որ չկարողանան այլընտրանքային տեսակետը գերիշխող դարձնել:

ՀԱԿ-ը կամազուրկների միություն չի, որ ամեն ինչով կախված լինի մեկ մարդուց, դա լինի Լևոնը թե Պողոսը: Քո ճանաչած մարդիկ իրենք էլ հաստատ սեփական տեսակետն ունեցող մարդիկ են, ու եթե իրենք ներկայացված են համապատասխան մարմիններում (տարատեսակ հանձնաժողովներ, քաղխորհուրդ և այլն), ապա պետք է իմանան, որ իրենք ունեն լիարժեք մեխանիզմներ իրենց ձայնն ու տեսակետը լսելի դարձնելու:

----------


## davidus

> Թատրո՞ն: Ես նման բան չեմ ասել: Եթե թատրոն լիներ, ես էդ նախաձեռնությանը կողմ չէի խոսի: Ինչ-որ բանի համար պայքարելն ու արդյունքի չհասնելը թատրոն չի: Իրականում էդ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք ա, որ չեն հասնի, գուցե և հասնեն:


Չուկ ջան, երևի ճիշտ չհասկացար ասածս: Խոսքը վերաբերում էր ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ին, այլ Տիգրան Կարապետիչին, որը դա կաներ զուտ թատրոնի համար: Ես գիտեմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ում թատրոն չեն խաղացել, էդ վիրավորական էլ ա, բայց արի համաձայնի, որ եթե էդքան տանջանքից հետո արդյունքի չես հասնում, մի քիչ ճիշտ չի հետադարձ հայացքով ասել, թե արդյունքը էդքան էլ էական չէ: Բա եթե արդյունքը էական չէ, էլ ինչի էին անում, շուխուր անելու համա՞ր: Չէ, հաստատ չէ... Ի դեպ, էդ հարցով էլ տարաձայնություններ եղել են ՀԱԿ-ում, մասնավորապես` ոչ թե գնի դեմ բողոքել, այլ գինը սահմանող հանձնաժողովի գոյության սահմանադրականության վերաբերյալ... միանգամից Սահամադրական դատարան, սակայն ինչպես միշտ «պապին»  տենց ա ճիշտ գտել:





> Ուրախ եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ից մարդկանց ես ճանաչում: Նրանք էնքան էլ ճիշտ չեն, չեմ ուզում ասել խաբել են, որովհետև վստահ եմ, որ իրենք հենց էդպես էլ պատկերացնում են: Իրականում իսկապես «պապիի» կարծիքը շատ *մեծ դեր ունի, վճռորոշ, բայց էնպես չի, որ ինքը ասում ա սենց, ուրեմն հենց էդպես ա լինում:* Իսկ գաղափարական լուրջ այլընտրանքի առաջարկման ու հիմնավորման դեպքում անհնար է, որ չկարողանան այլընտրանքային տեսակետը գերիշխող դարձնել:
> 
> ՀԱԿ-ը կամազուրկների միություն չի, որ ամեն ինչով կախված լինի մեկ մարդուց, դա լինի Լևոնը թե Պողոսը: Քո ճանաչած մարդիկ իրենք էլ հաստատ սեփական տեսակետն ունեցող մարդիկ են, ու եթե իրենք ներկայացված են համապատասխան մարմիններում (տարատեսակ հանձնաժողովներ, քաղխորհուրդ և այլն), ապա պետք է իմանան, որ իրենք ունեն լիարժեք մեխանիզմներ իրենց ձայնն ու տեսակետը լսելի դարձնելու:


Տես, համ ասում ես *վճռորոշ* ա, համ էլ ասում ես «բայց էնպես չի, որ ինքը ասում ա սենց, ուրեմն հենց էդպես ա լինում»: Լավ բառերից չկախվենք:
Չուկ ջան, ես իսկապես հարգում եմ էդ մարդկանց կարծիքը առաջինը հենց օբյեկտիվության համար: Ու հաշվի առնելով նրանց վաստակը ու տարիքը, մի քիչ կասկածում եմ, թե նրանք կարող ա շատ բան ճիշտ չպատկերացնեն: Ինձ թվում է, որ բոլորն էլ գիտեն իրենց տեսակետը բարձրաձայնելու մասին, բայց արդյոք կանցնի առաջարկդ, կամ ընդհանրապես ձայնդ, երբ ՀԱԿ-ի միջուկը, կորիզը, միաբևեռ ա, բևեռն էլ «պապին» ա:

Չուկ ջան, ես ՀԱԿ-ի նկատմամբ թշնամաբար չեմ տրամադրված, բայց ես չեմ տեսնում նրա մեջ թեկուզ միակ ընդդիմադիր ուժը: Ընդդիմադիրը մենակ ասելով չի, գործով էլ պիտի ապացուցի: Սակայն ես մինչ այսօր 2008թ-ի ռեալ գործողություններից այս կողմ ուրիշ ապացույց չեմ տեսել: Կարող ա սխալվում եմ, խնդիր չկա, բայց աչքս չի տեսնում էլի...

----------


## Chuk

Դավիթ ջան, ես կոնկրետ մի ուղղությամբ վերջնական արդյունքի հասնելը չեմ կարևորում, այլ կաթիլի առկայությունը, եթե հասկանում ես ինչ եմ ասում: Այս սենց լիքը կաթիլներ են պետք, ամեն կողմից, ամեն ուղղությամբ պայքարներ, բոլոր հնարավոր ձևերով, կլինի դատական թե փողոցային թե ուրիշ էական չի: Եթե մենակ էս մի բանն են անում ու արդյունքի չեն հասնում, դա ուրիշ բան ա, էդ դեպքում քո հետ կհամաձայնվեմ, իսկ եթե դա ընդհանուր պրոցեսի մի մասն ա, սա արդեն իմ ասած տրամաբանությամբ ա գնում:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա քո ծանոթներին, արի իրանց չխառնենք մեր խոսակցությանը. ես չեմ սիրում նման կերպ բերան փակելը: Հիմա քո դուրը չի գա, չէ՞, որ ես ասեմ, որ ես էլ էնտեղ ներկայացված մարդիկ գիտեմ, ովքեր իրենց տեսակետը կարողանում են առաջ տանել: Դու իրավունք կունենաս կասկածել: Բայց դա էդպես ա: Ես էդպիսի մարդիկ գիտեմ, ես գիտեմ տեսակետներ, որոնք անցկացվել են: Քո ծանոթների ասածը իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում, բայց նորից եմ կրկնում, չեմ կասկածում, որ իրանք ամենը հենց այդպես են պատկերացնում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:49 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:42 ----------

*հ.գ.* Մեկ էլ կներես, Դավիթ ջան, բայց քո՝ ՀԱԿ-ի հետ չլինելը կապ չունի ՀԱԿ-ի մեջ ընդդիմադիր բան չտեսնելու հետ: Դու դա տեսել ես 2008-ին ու մեկ է չես միացել:

----------


## davidus

> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա քո ծանոթներին, արի իրանց չխառնենք մեր խոսակցությանը. ես չեմ սիրում նման կերպ բերան փակելը: Հիմա քո դուրը չի գա, չէ՞, որ ես ասեմ, որ ես էլ էնտեղ ներկայացված մարդիկ գիտեմ, ովքեր իրենց տեսակետը կարողանում են առաջ տանել: Դու իրավունք կունենաս կասկածել: Բայց դա էդպես ա: Ես էդպիսի մարդիկ գիտեմ, ես գիտեմ տեսակետներ, որոնք անցկացվել են: *Քո ծանոթների ասածը իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում*, բայց նորից եմ կրկնում, չեմ կասկածում, որ իրանք ամենը հենց այդպես են պատկերացնում:


Չէ, ստեղ բացարձակ ծանոթ-բարեկամ խառնելու խնդիր չկա, առավել ևս բերան փակելու:  Ես ընդամենը ասացի, որ նրանց հավատում եմ ավելի շատ, քան ՀԱԿ-ի այլ անդամների: Էդքանը:

Հ.Գ. դե որ դու ես ասում որ չի համապատասխանում, ուրեմն երևի էդպես էլ կա...  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Հ.Գ. դե որ դու ես ասում որ չի համապատասխանում, ուրեմն երևի էդպես էլ կա...


Դավիթ ջան, չգիտես ինչու վստահ եմ, որ եթե քո ծանոթները այդպիսի բաներ քեզ ասած չլինեին, դու մեկ է էդպես էիր մտածելու: Ստեղ գործ ունենք ընդամենը քո՝ էսինչ տեսակետը ունենալու հակվածության հետ: Գուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց վստահ եմ դրանում  :Wink:

----------


## davidus

> Դավիթ ջան, չգիտես ինչու վստահ եմ, որ եթե քո ծանոթները այդպիսի բաներ քեզ ասած չլինեին, դու մեկ է էդպես էիր մտածելու: Ստեղ գործ ունենք ընդամենը քո՝ էսինչ տեսակետը ունենալու հակվածության հետ: Գուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց վստահ եմ դրանում


Հա, բայց տեսակետը օդից չի ընկնում չէ մարդու գլխին: Տեսակետը ձևավորվում է` ելնելով քո անձնական փորձից, հավաստի և ոչ հավաստի ինֆորմացիայից:  :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

Բազմաթիվ գրառումներում այս մասին գրել եմ, բայց ներկա պահի- ՀԱԿ-ի որպես միակը լինելու կապակցությամբ ստիպված եմ կրկնվել:
Հարցը բոլորովին այլ հարթության մեջ է: Եվ այն լրիվ ընկալելու համար նախ պետք է 
1-Հասկանալ ներկա պահի ընդիմություն-իշխանություն հակամարտության տրամաբանությունը, մեթոդոլոգիան, շարժիչ ուժերը, մասնակիցների դիրքերը, շահերն ու նպատակները:
2-Հաշվի առնել հայաստանում այդ  հակամարտության նախորդ պատմությունը, դրա արդյունքները: Գնահատել  ընդհանրական պատկերը  ու եզրակացություններ անել:
3- Տեսականորեն պարզաբանել նման հակամարտություններում հակամարտ կողմերի պայքարը վարելու հնարավոր մեթոդոլոգիաները: 
4- Ելնելով այս 3 անալիզներից  փորձել նախանշել ներկա պահի ընդիմության հնարավոր կոնֆիգուրացիան և որոշումների կայացման անհրաժեշտ ֆորմատը:

Փոխանակ  այս ամենին մենք կպել ենք ՀԱԿ-ի միակության գաղափարին ու գոնե այդ միակը չկորցնելու մտքին ու չենք կարողանում լայն պատկերը տեսնել:
Նախ գնահատենք  եղած արդյունքները: 
1)	Ընդիմություն-իշխանություն 20 տարվա պայքարը բացարձակապես նույն պատմության կրկնվող սերիալներ են: Սցենարը մի անգամ գրվել է 1988-ին՝ սովետի դեմ  ու արդեն  20 տարի տարբեր դեմքերով նույն  խաղն է խաղացվում: 
2)	Սովետի դեմ միտինգն ինչ որ տեղ աշխատող էր, որովհետև սովետը վատ թե լավ պետություն էր: Բացի դա էլ, սովետը իր 300 միլոնանոց տարածքում եթե 5 մարդ էր սպանում, ապա դրանով ոչ էնքան  գորբաչեվ- լիգաչեվի իշխանությունն էր պահպանում, այլ պետությունն էր փորձում պահել: Մեզանում պետություն պահելու հարց չկա: Որպես հակամարտող կողմեր իրար դեմ կանգնած են դոդլֆիկը ու մյուս կողմից հայությունը: Արեք դեմագոգիան թարգենք: Հենց սա է հակամարտության ձևաչափը: 
3)	Նման ձևաչափի դեպքում իրար դեմ հակասության մեջ են  որոշումների ընդունման 2 լրիվ անհամադրելի սխեմաներ՝ դոդլֆիկական կրակոցի բռնոցի, սպանոցին   ու ընդիմության  խաղաղ միտինգը: Պայքարը վաղուց մտել է մարտական գործողությունների դաշտը /95 թվի ընդիմության շարունակվող ջարդերից սկսած, վերջացրած 10 սպանությունը, բանակային սպանությունները, մլիցեքի, դատախազության, ու դատարանների ամենօրյա խրախճանքը ցանկացած մեկի հանդեպ, բացարձակ բեսպրեդելն ու թքած ունենալը ամեն ինչի ու ամեն մեկի վրա/: 
Սա փաստացի պատերազմ է և ՀԱԿ-ն էլ ստիպված է գործել  հենց այդ ռեժիմով, որովհետև այլը թույլատրված չէ: Պատերազմական ռեժիմներում միակ հնարավոր ղեկավարման ձևը դա միանձնյա ղեկավարումն է, որոշ խորհրդակցական միջամտությամբ: Հետևաբար, բոլոր խոսակցություններն այն մասին, թե ՀԱԿ-ը իր ներսում դեմոկրատական է, անտեղի են: Դեմոկրատական չի կարող լինել: Եվ եթե իսկապես դեմոկրատական է, ապա նա ոչ ադեկվատ է իրավիճակին և հետևաբար  բանի պետք չէ: Ավելին, խանգարող է իրական պայքարին, որը իսկապես գոյություն ունի մարդկանց ու դոդլֆիկների միջև:   
4)	Պայքարի մեթոդոլոգիան ոչ թե մեր ընդիմությունը, կամ դեմնոկրատական պայքարի համաշխարհային փորձն է որոշում, այլ դոդլֆիկն են պարտադրում իրենց բանդաներով: Իրենք քյասար  ասում են՝ փեշերում ինչքան ուզում եք ղալմաղալ սարքեք, բայց հենց մեր դիրքին կպաք, կրակելու ենք ու կրակում են: Սա քաղաքական պայքարի հետ կապ չունի: էստեղ պարզ կրիմինալ պատմություն է: Էստեղ խաղաղ, կլասիկ քաղաքական տեխնոլոգիաները, մանավանդ միտինգը, անելիք չունեն: Մենք ճիշտը հայտնի «Հրաշալի յոթնյակը» ֆիլմի ռամիկների վիճակում ենք:  *Լուծումը հանդիպակած լոմն է:*
5)	Հարցը ՀԱԿ-ից դեպի չեղած 3-րդ ուժ մարդ փախցնելը չի, այլ ՀԱԿ-ին ստիպելը, որ   կամ ռեֆորմացվի, համապատասխանեցնի իր մեթոդաբանությունը իրավիճակին, կամ էլ կմնա անտեր: Եվ  2 ելքերն էլ մեզ ձեռ են տալիս, որովհետև թե ՀԱԿ-ի ռեֆորմացվելու, և թե ՀԱԿ-ի չլինելու դեպքում, մի այլ, ավելի ադեկվատ  բան կստեղծվի:  Անգործունյային, ոչ ադեկվատին փայփայելով  մենք երկարաձգում ենք այս ինքանակործան վիճակը:
Իմ խորին համոզմամբ հայաստանում կլասիկ քաղաքական պայքարի ռեսուրսը վաղուց սպառված է և պետք է խիզախություն ունենալ ընդունելու, որ *կրիմինալի, գելի գլխին ավետարան կարդալով հարց չի լուծվելու:*
Նաև այլ էլեմենտն էլ կա: *Իշխանություն վերցնողը պետք է առնականություն, տղամարդկություն ունենա: Հանուն իր գաղափարների ու արժանապատվության զոհողության, զենքը ձեռքին պայքարելու էլ ընդունակ լինի:* Պետությունը դա լուրջ բան է: Այն մեծ կապ ունի զենքի հետ թե ներսում և թե դրսում: *Որևէ տարբերություն չկա, թե պետությունը զենքով կկռվի ներքին կրիմինալի,  թե արտաքին  թշնամու դեմ: Հիմա նաղդ, ներսում ժողովրդի փոխարեն երկրի տերը կրիմինալն է: Պայքարը սկզբում կրիմինալի դեմ պետք է տարվի, հետո նոր իշխանության համար: * 
Իսկ թե ժողովրդի որ մասը դրան կմասնակցի, այլ խնդիր է: 
 5 հոգի կանեն գործը, այդ 5-ը կստեղծեն իրենց իշխանությունը ու հաստատ նոր կրիմինալ կդառնան: Ու մինչև հիմա հենց էդ սխեման է եղել: 1000-ը՝ ոչ թե միտինգով, այլ լոմով հարց կլուծի- երկիր կսարքվի: Նույնիսկ 10000-ի կարիքը չկա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բիձ, եթե էդքան լոմապաշտ ես ավելի լավ ա լոմի մասին ավետարան գրելու փոխարեն, վերցրու լոմը (կամ գտի մեկին) ու տուր մի հատ ախրաննիկի գլուխը ցխի… հավատա մի անգամից սաղ հարցերի պատասխանը կտաս ու էսքան լոմափիլիսոփայական վերլուծություններ էլ չես անի…

----------


## Chuk

Բիձա ջան, ենթադրելով որ գրառումդ արել ես ինչ-որ տեղ ինձ արձագանքելով, քանի-որ ՀԱԿ-ի թեման ես էի արծարծել, չզլացա ու գրառումդ կարդացի: Շնորհակալություն քեզ այդ գրառումն անելու համար: Ցավոք ես այնտեղ տեսնում եմ նույն կաղապարված մտածողությունը, ինչ-որ տեսել եմ նախկինում: Խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձնել, որ կաղապարված մտածողություն ասելով չեմ վիրավորում: Ես քեզ համարում եմ տրամաբանող, զարգացած մարդ: Սակայն պայքարի տարբերակների առումով դու այլ մոտեցում, քանց է «լոմը» չես տեսնում, ինչը նշանակում է կաղապարված մտածողություն: Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալ եմ գրառմանդ համար, շնորհակալ եմ ծախսածդ ժամանակի համար:

Համոզված եմ, որ դու և քո նմանները դեռևս շատ առիթներ կունենաք նման տեսակետներ հայտնելու, այդպես էլ ձեռքներդ լոմ չվերցնելով, իսկ այդ ընթացքում ՀԱԿ-ը կշարունակի իր գործն անել: Չլինի ՀԱԿ-ը, կանեն ուրիշները: Ցավոք, իմ կարծիքով, ոչ դու: Բայց սա ոչ մեղադրանք է, ոչ էլ նման մի բան: Անձամբ ես ձգտում եմ կառուցել երկիր, որտեղ մարդն ազատ խոսելու ու իր տեսակետները հայտնելու հնարավորություն կունենա, անկախ նրանից, այդ տեսակետը կաղապարված է ու շեղող, թե ոչ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ, եթե էդքան լոմապաշտ ես ավելի լավ ա լոմի մասին ավետարան գրելու փոխարեն, վերցրու լոմը (կամ գտի մեկին) ու տուր մի հատ ախրաննիկի գլուխը ցխի… հավատա մի անգամից սաղ հարցերի պատասխանը կտաս ու էսքան լոմափիլիսոփայական վերլուծություններ էլ չես անի…


Մեֆ  լոմային - ավետարանը ընդհանուր ջանքերով է գրվում՝ ինձ միանձնյա հեղինակություն պետք չի չվերագրել: Ավելին, ինձանից դեռ առաջ տասնյակ ասողներ են եղել ու հիմա էլ հարուրներով կան: Էնպես որ ես առաջինն չեմ, ոչ էլ վերջինը ու ոչ էլ հիմնարար ավետարանիչը: 
Էն, որ դու դեռ հին հայկական չգրված կտակարանների մեջ ես, մեծ անձնական մեղավորություն չունի իր մեջ: Հայ եկեղեցին էլ որ էկումենիկ ժողովներում հենց սկզբներից ասեց, դուք սաղովդ գնացեք առաջ, ես ըստեղ կնստեմ/կկայնեմ/կպպզեմ -կմնամ: Դա հո օդից չեր : Մեր՝ Ալցհեյմերի հիվանդի պես, մի տեղ կայնել-մնալու արմատները շատ հեռուներում են ու շատ խորը: Դեռ Խորենացին է դրա մասին ողբ արել:
Հիմա ես ու դու ով ենք, որ լոմով կամ թղթով հարց լուծենք: 
Արխային:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:36 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:18 ----------




> Բիձա ջան, ենթադրելով որ գրառումդ արել ես ինչ-որ տեղ ինձ արձագանքելով, քանի-որ ՀԱԿ-ի թեման ես էի արծարծել, չզլացա ու գրառումդ կարդացի: Շնորհակալություն քեզ այդ գրառումն անելու համար: Ցավոք ես այնտեղ տեսնում եմ նույն կաղապարված մտածողությունը, ինչ-որ տեսել եմ նախկինում: Խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձնել, որ կաղապարված մտածողություն ասելով չեմ վիրավորում: Ես քեզ համարում եմ տրամաբանող, զարգացած մարդ: Սակայն պայքարի տարբերակների առումով դու այլ մոտեցում, քանց է «լոմը» չես տեսնում, *ինչը նշանակում է կաղապարված մտածողություն:* Ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալ եմ գրառմանդ համար, շնորհակալ եմ ծախսածդ ժամանակի համար:
> 
> Համոզված եմ, որ դու և քո նմանները դեռևս շատ առիթներ կունենաք նման տեսակետներ հայտնելու, այդպես էլ ձեռքներդ լոմ չվերցնելով, իսկ այդ ընթացքում ՀԱԿ-ը կշարունակի իր գործն անել: Չլինի ՀԱԿ-ը, կանեն ուրիշները: Ցավոք, իմ կարծիքով, ոչ դու: Բայց սա ոչ մեղադրանք է, ոչ էլ նման մի բան: Անձամբ ես ձգտում եմ կառուցել երկիր, որտեղ մարդն ազատ խոսելու ու իր տեսակետները հայտնելու հնարավորություն կունենա, անկախ նրանից, այդ տեսակետը կաղապարված է ու շեղող, թե ոչ:


 ՀԱԿ-ն ու իր նախորդները իրենց ասելիքը միայն միտինգի միկրաֆոնից արդեն 20 տարի են ասում, բայց արդյունքը դոդլֆիկն է: Ինչ տարբերություն, թե ինչ մեթոդներով արդյուքի չես հասնի՞ 
Վրացի-ռուս մի  լավ անեկդոտ կա: 
Ռուսը մոտենում է վրացի ջուր ծախողին - Пожалуйста, дайте мне стакан воды, без сиропа.- պատասխանը- без какого сиропа? без вишневого или без малинового?  
Վրացին է մոտենում ռուսին: -Слушай, дай стакан газ -вада.  -Гражданин, не стакан газ- вада, а стакан газ- воды.  -Слушай, девушка, ты вадой таргуеш, или граматикой? 
Հիմա մենք ենք էս  տարբերակների մեջ: 
Ես  իմ մեկ հոգանոց  շրջապատով "անարդյունավետ" լոմաքարոզի մեջ եմ: ՀԱԿ-ն էլ իր մի քանի հազարանոց միտինգով իր "անարդյունավետ" սահմանադրականի մեջ:
Ինչ տարբերություն, թե ով ինչով գործ չի անում՞: Ես իմ լոմով գործ չեմ անում, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ն էլ  իր միտինգով: Բայց հաշվի առ որ մենք մաքսիմում 4-5 հոգով ենք յան տված, ՀԱԿ-ը՝  հազարավոր միտինգավորով ու տանը նստած մնացած ՀԱԿ-ամետ բազմությունով:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Մեֆ  լոմային - ավետարանը ընդհանուր ջանքերով է գրվում՝ ինձ միանձնյա հեղինակություն պետք չի չվերագրել: Ավելին, ինձանից դեռ առաջ տասնյակ ասողներ են եղել ու հիմա էլ հարուրներով կան: Էնպես որ ես առաջինն չեմ, ոչ էլ վերջինը ու ոչ էլ հիմնարար ավետարանիչը:* 
> Էն, որ դու դեռ հին հայկական չգրված կտակարանների մեջ ես, մեծ անձնական մեղավորություն չունի իր մեջ: Հայ եկեղեցին էլ որ էկումենիկ ժողովներում հենց սկզբներից ասեց, դուք սաղովդ գնացեք առաջ, ես ըստեղ կնստեմ/կկայնեմ/կպպզեմ -կմնամ: Դա հո օդից չեր : Մեր՝ Ալցհեյմերի հիվանդի պես, մի տեղ կայնել-մնալու արմատները շատ հեռուներում են ու շատ խորը: Դեռ Խորոնցին է դրա մասին ողբ արել:
> Հիմա ես ու դու ով ենք, որ լոմով կամ թղթով հարց լուծենք: 
> Արխային:


Կներես Բիձա ջան, դե ուրեմն " հարուրներով " լոմը վերցրեք ու արեք ավելի լավ ձեր համար…

Բիձ, դու չե՞ս ասում "Լոմով"… դե ես էլ ասում եմ վերցրու… թե չէ քո ասած "դուք սաղովդ գնացեք առաջ, ես ըստեղ կնստեմ/կկայնեմ/կպպզեմ -կմնամ"-ը ավելի շուտ… գիտես ում ա վերաբերվում… 

Խորենացին լոմի մասին ողբ չի գրել…  մեծ-մեծ խոսալու մասին ա գրել

----------

Chuk (15.10.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Անձամբ ես պատրաստ եմ լոմով պաշտպանելու իմ իրավունքները: Դեռ ոչ մեկի գլուխ չեմ ցխել, որոհվետև դեռ բանը դրան հասցնող չի եղել: Բայց ես ամեն օր ինձ տրամարդում եմ, դուխ եմ տալիս, որ եսլի շտո, ապա՝ լոմ :Jpit: 
Իսկ դու պատրա՞ստ ես լոմով պաշտպանելու քո իրավուքները:maty_tnkats_karmir_astghov_smayleg

----------

Chuk (15.10.2010), davidus (15.10.2010), Mephistopheles (15.10.2010), Բիձա (15.10.2010), Տրիբուն (17.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անձամբ ես պատրաստ եմ լոմով պաշտպանելու իմ իրավունքները: Դեռ ոչ մեկի գլուխ չեմ ցխել, որոհվետև դեռ բանը դրան հասցնող չի եղել: Բայց ես ամեն օր ինձ տրամարդում եմ, դուխ եմ տալիս, որ եսլի շտո, ապա՝ լոմ
> Իսկ դու պատրա՞ստ ես լոմով պաշտպանելու քո իրավուքները:maty_tnkats_karmir_astghov_smayleg


դե ուրեմն հերթագրվի Բիձու մոտ… տրիներովկեքը վաղվանից սկսում են…

----------


## Բիձա

> Կներես Բիձա ջան, դե ուրեմն " հարուրներով " լոմը վերցրեք ու արեք ավելի լավ ձեր համար…
> 
> Բիձ, դու չե՞ս ասում "Լոմով"… դե ես էլ ասում եմ վերցրու… թե չէ քո ասած "դուք սաղովդ գնացեք առաջ, ես ըստեղ կնստեմ/կկայնեմ/կպպզեմ -կմնամ"-ը ավելի շուտ… գիտես ում ա վերաբերվում… 
> 
> Խորենացին լոմի մասին ողբ չի գրել…  մեծ-մեծ խոսալու մասին ա գրել


Մեֆ ջան, մի հատ ողբը նորից կարդա, Նիկոլը կակ ռազ մի քանի օր առաջ հիշացրել էր սաղիս: Ու ես էլ իմ հասկացածն էի նշել էդ ողբից մի 3-4 էջ առաջ:
 Խորենացին կոնկրետ մի բանի մասին չի գրել, ինքը ողբացել է կիլոմետրանոց մասշտաբներով ու խորություններով: Ինքը "*Խորենացի-քերթողահայր* " է մնացել մեր պատմության մեջ հենց էդ անսահման մտքի դրսևորման շներհիվ: Ինքը չի ողբացել, ինքը տոննայանոց մեխերով մխել, գամել, պլոմբել  ու մեր պատմության մեջ է թողել թե ինչն -ինչից է, ինչն- ինչով է ու ինչը- ուր է տանում:
Մեր խնդիրն էր դա հասկանալը: Բայց դա էլ է մեծ գործ: Նայի մեզ ու մեր ձեռքբերումները- ու պարզ կերևա,  թե ինչ բարդ գործ է հասկանալը: Մենակ դու չէ, 15 դար ու միլիոններով ուրիշները ևս,  Խորենացու մոտ լոմ չեն տեսել ու չեն էլ տեսնելու: Ու կոնկրետ մարդիկ,  ես, կամ դու, էդտեղ  մեղք չունենք: Ամեն մեկն իր դիօպտրիաներն ունի և ըստ դրանց է տեսնում ու գնահատում ամեն ինչ: Ես "չեղած" լոմ եմ տեսնում, դու չեղած լոմը չես տենում: Իհարկե, դու ես  ճիշտը: 
Բայց Մեֆ ջան, ես իմ տեսակ "քյոռերի" համար եմ գրում, գոնե դրան հո կարելի է համակերպվել՞   :Tongue: 
Հենա Վիշապը նաղդ մանրից մեր թիմ ա գալի:
Բարև Վիշ ջան  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ճուկ չէ, այլ Չուկ 
> 
> ...
> 
> Ի՞նչ ենք անելու համախմբան դեպքում՝ ՀԱԿ-ի շուրջը:
> Տարբերակ 1. Շարժվելու ենք նրանց մոտեցումներով ու ի վերջո հասնելու հաղթանակի:
> Տարբերակ 2. Լինելով համախմբված ու լայնորեն ներկայացված նույն ՀԱԿ-ում, աստիճանաբար ազդելու ենք նրանց վրա, պարտադրենք մեր որոշումները ու մոտեցումները, ու այդ ուղղությամբ շարժվելով հասնենք հաղթանակի:


Բայց իրականում դու Ճուկն ես չէ՞ :Wink: 
Չուկ ախպեր, մի հատ ձեռդ դիր էն տղամարդկային օրգանիդ՝ սրտիդ ու ասա, էսօր ի՞նչ տվեց մեր ազգին ու մեր պետությանը Լևոնի լեռան քարոզը:
Օրինակ դու որ լսեցիր էս՝



> Չհավատաք փարիսեցիներին, քաղքենիներին ու պատեհապաշտներին. այս երկրում, բացի ձեզանից և որոշ հասարակական կազմակերպություններից ու լրագրողներից, բռնատիրության դեմ ուրիշ պայքարող չկա։ Ձեր համառությունը մի գեղեցիկ օր ոտքի է հանելու նաև անտարբերներին ու հոգնածներին, ինչը դառնալու է ռեժիմի վերջը։


Քրիստոսի... էհ, կներես, Լևոնի պատգամը, դու ջոկի՞ր պայաքարի մոտեցումները: Քեզ հոգահարազատ է՞ ապեր եվրոխորհրդի երևանյան ֆորումի մոմենտով ցույց անելը: Լևոնը չէ՞ր որ վերջերս ասեց, որ մենք միջազգային հանրության տանձին չենք, հիմա տանձին ենք դառե՞լ բռատ:

----------

Տրիբուն (17.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Անձամբ ես պատրաստ եմ լոմով պաշտպանելու իմ իրավունքները: Դեռ ոչ մեկի գլուխ չեմ ցխել, որոհվետև դեռ բանը դրան հասցնող չի եղել: Բայց ես ամեն օր ինձ տրամարդում եմ, դուխ եմ տալիս, որ եսլի շտո, ապա՝ լոմ
> Իսկ դու պատրա՞ստ ես լոմով պաշտպանելու քո իրավուքները:maty_tnkats_karmir_astghov_smayleg


Ես պատրաստ եմ, Վիշապ ջան  :Wink: 
Բայց մեր տարբերությունը թերևս էն ա, որ ես գիտեմ, որ պաշտպանվելու ու հարձակվելու միակ միջոցը լոմը չի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, մի հատ ողբը նորից կարդա, Նիկոլը կակ ռազ մի քանի օր առաջ հիշացրել էր սաղիս: Ու ես էլ իմ հասկացածն էի նշել էդ ողբից մի 3-4 էջ առաջ:
>  Խորենացին կոնկրետ մի բանի մասին չի գրել, ինքը ողբացել է կիլոմետրանոց մասշտաբներով ու խորություններով: Ինքը "*Խորենացի-քերթողահայր* " է մնացել մեր պատմության մեջ հենց էդ անսահման մտքի դրսևորման շներհիվ: Ինքը չի ողբացել, ինքը տոննայանոց մեխերով մխել, գամել, պլոմբել  ու մեր պատմության մեջ է թողել թե ինչն -ինչից է, ինչն- ինչով է ու ինչը- ուր է տանում:
> Մեր խնդիրն էր դա հասկանալը: Բայց դա էլ է մեծ գործ: Նայի մեզ ու մեր ձեռքբերումները- ու պարզ կերևա,  թե ինչ բարդ գործ է հասկանալը: Մենակ դու չէ, 15 դար ու միլիոններով ուրիշները ևս,  Խորենացու մոտ լոմ չեն տեսել ու չեն էլ տեսնելու: Ու կոնկրետ մարդիկ,  ես, կամ դու, էդտեղ  մեղք չունենք: Ամեն մեկն իր դիօպտրիաներն ունի և ըստ դրանց է տեսնում ու գնահատում ամեն ինչ: Ես "չեղած" լոմ եմ տեսնում, դու չեղած լոմը չես տենում: Իհարկե, դու ես  ճիշտը: 
> Բայց Մեֆ ջան, ես իմ տեսակ "քյոռերի" համար եմ գրում, գոնե դրան հո կարելի է համակերպվել՞  
> Հենա Վիշապը նաղդ մանրից մեր թիմ ա գալի:
> Բարև Վիշ ջան


Բիձ, ես մեր արատների, դժբախտությունների ու ձախողումների մասով քեզ հետ 100% համաձայն եմ, … բայց լոմ իզ նօթ դի անսըր… ես էդ մասը չեմ պատկերացնում թե ոնց ա լինելու… լոմի ծրագիրը ո՞րն ա… 

Ասում ես Վիշը քեզ ա միացել… Վիշն ուզում ա որ լինի լիդեր որ կներկայացնի հստակ գործողությունների ծրագիր… դե ներկայացրա… չեմ ասում 100%-անոց… մոտավորապես…

իմիջայլոց, լոմը շինարարության մեջ համարվում ա քանդելու գործիք

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց իրականում դու Ճուկն ես չէ՞
> Չուկ ախպեր, մի հատ ձեռդ դիր էն տղամարդկային օրգանիդ՝ սրտիդ ու ասա, էսօր ի՞նչ տվեց մեր ազգին ու մեր պետությանը Լևոնի լեռան քարոզը:
> Օրինակ դու որ լսեցիր էս՝
> 
> Քրիստոսի... էհ, կներես, Լևոնի պատգամը, դու ջոկի՞ր պայաքարի մոտեցումները: Քեզ հոգահարազատ է՞ ապեր եվրոխորհրդի երևանյան ֆորումի մոմենտով ցույց անելը: Լևոնը չէ՞ր որ վերջերս ասեց, որ մենք միջազգային հանրության տանձին չենք, հիմա տանձին ենք դառե՞լ բռատ:


Չէ, ես Ճուկը չեմ արդեն 10 տարի: Իսկ ավելի քան 8 տարի Չուկն եմ:

Ինձ ի՞նչ տվեց: Բացարձակապես ոչինչ, ես չեմ լսել ոչ մի նոր բան: Ինչպես և նոր բան չես ասում դու: Բայց ակտիվության անհրաժեշտությունը ես գիտեմ, գիտակցում եմ, ու համարում եմ, որ որպես քաղաքացի իմ *նվազագույն* պարտքը կատարում եմ իշխանության դեմ պայքարում՝ հերթական հանրահավաքին ներկա լինելով: Դա իհարկե շատ քիչ ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

Օրինակ կարելի էր միամտորեն սպասել, որ ՀԱԿ-ը վարորդների բոյկոտ կկազմակերպի ընդդեմ պարտադիր ապահովագրության տխմարագույն կետերի, բայց այնինչ եվրոխորհրդից պահանջելու ենք ազատություն քաղբանտարկյալներին: Ես չեմ ուզում պահանջել: Իմ կարծիքով Նիկոլը էնտեղ վատ չի զգում, դեռ ավելին՝ Նիկոլին հանկարծ ազատեն, անհարմար բաներ են ստացվելու, պայքարելու թեմա չի մնալու... Այսինքն մնալու է կոռուպցիան: Իմ արև, Լևոնի ելույթը որ կարդում եմ, էս կյանքը սկսում է ինձ դուր գալ, հարմարվում եմ, ասում եմ Աստված էլ բեթարից ազատի... Ձեռառնոցի ու շոու է էս ամենը, էս հավայի զավզակությունը, էս բարի երթն ու բարի գիշերը...

----------

Տրիբուն (17.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Օրինակ կարելի էր միամտորեն սպասել, որ ՀԱԿ-ը վարորդների բոյկոտ կկազմակերպի ընդդեմ պարտադիր ապահովագրության տխմարագույն կետերի, բայց այնինչ եվրոխորհրդից պահանջելու ենք ազատություն քաղբանտարկյալներին: Ես չեմ ուզում պահանջել: Իմ կարծիքով Նիկոլը էնտեղ վատ չի զգում, դեռ ավելին՝ Նիկոլին հանկարծ ազատեն, անհարմար բաներ են ստացվելու, պայքարելու թեմա չի մնալու... Այսինքն մնալու է կոռուպցիան: Իմ արև, Լևոնի ելույթը որ կարդում եմ, էս կյանքը սկսում է ինձ դուր գալ, հարմարվում եմ, ասում եմ Աստված էլ բեթարից ազատի... Ձեռառնոցի ու շոու է էս ամենը, էս հավայի զավզակությունը, էս բարի երթն ու բարի գիշերը...


Վիշապ ջան, շատ տարօրինակորեն երբ Լևոնը ՀՀՇ համագումարում խոսեց միայն արտաքին խնդիրներից, դու գրում էիր, ի՞նչ ա, ներքին խնդիր չունենք, երբ խոսում ա ներքինից, ասում ես, էդ մենք գիտենք... ու էսպես շարունակաբար: Ձեռքդ դիր քո տղամարդկային օրգան սրտիդ ու ասա, մի՞թե քո արդեն հստակ որդեգրած դիրքորոշումը քեզ կթույլատրի որևէ պարագայում, անկախ նրանից թե ինչ ա խոսելու Լևոնը, օբյեկտիվորեն դա վերլուծել  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Օրինակ կարելի էր միամտորեն սպասել, որ ՀԱԿ-ը վարորդների բոյկոտ կկազմակերպի ընդդեմ պարտադիր ապահովագրության տխմարագույն կետերի, բայց այնինչ եվրոխորհրդից պահանջելու ենք ազատություն քաղբանտարկյալներին:* Ես չեմ ուզում պահանջել: Իմ կարծիքով Նիկոլը էնտեղ վատ չի զգում, դեռ ավելին՝ Նիկոլին հանկարծ ազատեն, անհարմար բաներ են ստացվելու, պայքարելու թեմա չի մնալու... Այսինքն մնալու է կոռուպցիան: Իմ արև, Լևոնի ելույթը որ կարդում եմ, էս կյանքը սկսում է ինձ դուր գալ, հարմարվում եմ, ասում եմ Աստված էլ բեթարից ազատի... Ձեռառնոցի ու շոու է էս ամենը, էս հավայի զավզակությունը, էս բարի երթն ու բարի գիշերը...


դա վարորդների գործն ա… իրանց արհմիության… ՀԱԿ-ը քաղաքական ուժ ա (լավ կամ վատ)… քո ասածն ավելի շուտ Դոդը կարա անի, ասենք վճարի ապահովագրության մի մասը կամ ամբողջությամբ… մինչև ընտրություններ

----------

Chuk (15.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ, ես մեր արատների, դժբախտությունների ու ձախողումների մասով քեզ հետ 100% համաձայն եմ, … բայց լոմ իզ նօթ դի անսըր… ես էդ մասը չեմ պատկերացնում թե ոնց ա լինելու… լոմի ծրագիրը ո՞րն ա… 
> 
> Ասում ես Վիշը քեզ ա միացել… Վիշն ուզում ա որ լինի լիդեր որ կներկայացնի հստակ գործողությունների ծրագիր… դե ներկայացրա… չեմ ասում 100%-անոց… մոտավորապես…
> 
> *իմիջայլոց, լոմը շինարարության մեջ համարվում ա քանդելու գործիք*


Մեֆ, ջան, բա դոդլֆիկանոցը քանդելու համար քանդելու գործիք ա պետք, կարող ա թղթի կտորով կարաս բան քանդես՞:
Ամերիկայում էլ, դաժե չոլում, որ գործը դեռ նոր-նոր են  սկսում, սկզբից քանդողով-բուլդոզերով զերոյացնում, դզում հարթում  են, հետո սարքող գործիքներով նոր բրիգադ է գալիս ու ուզածը սարքում: Իսկ եթե նորը սարքելու տեղ չկա, ապա  եղածը  հինը, վատը գեշը,  ոչ թե  լոմով, այլ բոմբով են տրաքացնում, որ տեղը նորը սարքեն: 
Հիմա հայաստանում սաղ դոդլֆիկի գրավածն ա, ազատ ծակ էլ չկա: Բա պտի եղածը քանդես, տրաքացնես, հարթես, որ նոր մի բան սարքես: Հո սա էլ պարզից էլ պարզ  է՞:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ջան, բա դոդլֆիկանոցը քանդելու համար քանդելու գործիք ա պետք, կարող ա թղթի կտորով կարաս բան քանդես՞:
> Ամերիկայում էլ, դաժե չոլում, որ գործը դեռ նոր-նոր են  սկսում, սկզբից քանդողով-բուլդոզերով զերոյացնում, դզում հարթում  են, հետո սարքող գործիքներով նոր բրիգադ է գալիս ու ուզածը սարքում: Իսկ եթե նորը սարքելու տեղ չկա, ապա  եղածը  հինը, վատը գեշը,  ոչ թե  լոմով, այլ բոմբով են տրաքացնում, որ տեղը նորը սարքեն: 
> Հիմա հայաստանում սաղ դոդլֆիկի գրավածն ա, ազատ ծակ էլ չկա: Բա պտի եղածը քանդես, տրաքացնես, հարթես, որ նոր մի բան սարքես: Հո սա էլ պարզից էլ պարզ  է՞:


ուժեղ բան ասիր Բիձ, իմ համեմատությունը քարուքանդ արիր… բայց հասարակության ու երկրի պարագայում կիրառելի չի, որովհետև մարդկանց էդ "շենքի" միջից չես կարող հանել ու մնալու են փլատակների տակ… մնացածներն էլ էս-ու-էն կողմ են փախչելու…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես պատրաստ եմ, Վիշապ ջան 
> Բայց մեր տարբերությունը թերևս էն ա, որ ես գիտեմ, որ պաշտպանվելու ու հարձակվելու միակ միջոցը լոմը չի:


Չուկ, շատ անկեղծ մի բան ասեմ. ես ջահել վախտս էնքան հարիֆ էի, չես պատկերացնում: Հիմա էլ էլի մեջս մի քիչ մնացել է հարիֆությունը՝ մարդկանց վստահում եմ: Բայց անկեղծ ասեմ՝ ջահել վախտ որ շատ բան դեռ չգիտեի, նաև վախկոտ էի: Ուրեմն առաջ, որ մեկը խարդախություն էր անում ու ինձ փորձում էր ֆռռացնել, դեռ միանգամից չէի հասկանում, թակարդն էի ընկնում: Հետո որ ուշոտ գիտակցում էի, որ ինձ ֆռռացրել են, հանդուրժողականություն+հարիֆություն+վախկոտություն ու տենց կուլ էի գնում, իսկ ֆռռացնողները ավելի էին լկտիանում: Դե նկատի ունեմ ասենք պետական ապարատի աշխատող մեկը իրեն թանկացնում է կաշառք ուզելու համար, տունս էին ուզում ձեռիցս խլել մի չեղած բանկի աշխատողներ, կաշառակեր ստախոս դատավորներ, և այլն...
Միայն իմ սեփական սխալների վրա ես հասկացա, որ կյանքը լի է ստահակներով ու որ բազմաթիվ ստահակներ սատկած էշ են ման գալիս, որ նալերը հանեն: Դա է իրենց ապրուստի միջոցը: Ու նաև հասկացա, որ ստահակները չեն կարող քաջ լինել, հերիք է մի հատ ջղային շշպռելը ու սրանց աչքերը կլորանում է, շշմած լլկվում են, մի քիչ էլ օրենքից բանից նաեզդ ես անում, կուկուռի ձագ են դառնում: Դու գիտե՞ս ես հիմա տարեկան ինչքան գումար եմ խնայում, չեղած խախտումների համար պետավտոտեսուչին չվճարելու, չեղած օրենքով ժեկի, թաղապետարանի աշխատողներին անիմաստ փողեր չտալու վրա: Ճիշտ է դեպքեր են լինում, որ ահագին ներվեր եմ փչացնում, բայց այդպես ավելի լավ է, գոռգոռում եմ, թույնը մեջիցս դուրս է գալիս, ոչ թե կուլ եմ գնում ու թույնը պահում մեջս: Հասկանու՞մ ես: Ապեր, նաղդ գոռգոռալով ու մահակ թափ տալով հարցը շատ արագ լուծվում է, ի տարբերություն տարբեր ատյաններում քարշ գալուց ու իրավունքները պաշտպանել խնդրելուց: Մեկ էլ հասկացել եմ էլի մի շատ կարևոր բան. Երկաթը տաք տաք են ծեծում: Հետո նորից տաքացնելը դժվար է: Ոչ թե ինձ խելացի եմ ուզում ցույց տալ, այլ հակառակը, անկեղծ ասում եմ, որ միասին հասկանանք մեր անխելքությունը, մեր իրական խնդիրները, որ ճշմարտությունը բետոն էլ կծակի, իսկ կեղծիքներով, ստերով, թուլամորթությամբ ոչնչի չենք հասնելու: Այնպես որ մի արդար լոմով կարելի է հարյուր անարդար կալաշնիկավորի գլուխ ցխել:
Վստահիր ուժերիդ, հավատա լոմի զորությանը:

----------

davidus (15.10.2010), terev (15.10.2010), Բիձա (15.10.2010), Տրիբուն (17.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> ուժեղ բան ասիր Բիձ, իմ համեմատությունը քարուքանդ արիր… բայց հասարակության ու երկրի պարագայում կիրառելի չի, որովհետև մարդկանց էդ "շենքի" միջից չես կարող հանել ու մնալու են փլատակների տակ… մնացածներն էլ էս-ու-էն կողմ են փախչելու…


 Մեֆ ջան, կարող ա դոդլֆիկը էնքան մեծ են, որ եթե իրանք ընկան, սաղ հայաստանը դրանց  տակը ճխլվելու ա՞

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, շատ անկեղծ մի բան ասեմ. ես ջահել վախտս էնքան հարիֆ էի, չես պատկերացնում: Հիմա էլ էլի մեջս մի քիչ մնացել է հարիֆությունը՝ մարդկանց վստահում եմ: Բայց անկեղծ ասեմ՝ ջահել վախտ որ շատ բան դեռ չգիտեի, նաև վախկոտ էի: Ուրեմն առաջ, որ մեկը խարդախություն էր անում ու ինձ փորձում էր ֆռռացնել, դեռ միանգամից չէի հասկանում, թակարդն էի ընկնում: Հետո որ ուշոտ գիտակցում էի, որ ինձ ֆռռացրել են, հանդուրժողականություն+հարիֆություն+վախկոտություն ու տենց կուլ էի գնում, իսկ ֆռռացնողները ավելի էին լկտիանում: Դե նկատի ունեմ ասենք պետական ապարատի աշխատող մեկը իրեն թանկացնում է կաշառք ուզելու համար, տունս էին ուզում ձեռիցս խլել մի չեղած բանկի աշխատողներ, կաշառակեր ստախոս դատավորներ, և այլն...
> Միայն իմ սեփական սխալների վրա ես հասկացա, որ կյանքը լի է ստահակներով ու որ բազմաթիվ ստահակներ սատկած էշ են ման գալիս, որ նալերը հանեն: Դա է իրենց ապրուստի միջոցը: Ու նաև հասկացա, որ ստահակները չեն կարող քաջ լինել, հերիք է մի հատ ջղային շշպռելը ու սրանց աչքերը կլորանում է, շշմած լլկվում են, մի քիչ էլ օրենքից բանից նաեզդ ես անում, կուկուռի ձագ են դառնում: Դու գիտե՞ս ես հիմա տարեկան ինչքան գումար եմ խնայում, չեղած խախտումների համար պետավտոտեսուչին չվճարելու, չեղած օրենքով ժեկի, թաղապետարանի աշխատողներին անիմաստ փողեր չտալու վրա: Ճիշտ է դեպքեր են լինում, որ ահագին ներվեր եմ փչացնում, բայց այդպես ավելի լավ է, գոռգոռում եմ, թույնը մեջիցս դուրս է գալիս, ոչ թե կուլ եմ գնում ու թույնը պահում մեջս: Հասկանու՞մ ես: Ապեր, նաղդ գոռգոռալով ու մահակ թափ տալով հարցը շատ արագ լուծվում է, ի տարբերություն տարբեր ատյաններում քարշ գալուց ու իրավունքները պաշտպանել խնդրելուց: Մեկ էլ հասկացել եմ էլի մի շատ կարևոր բան. Երկաթը տաք տաք են ծեծում: Հետո նորից տաքացնելը դժվար է: Ոչ թե ինձ խելացի եմ ուզում ցույց տալ, այլ հակառակը, անկեղծ ասում եմ, որ միասին հասկանանք մեր անխելքությունը, մեր իրական խնդիրները, որ ճշմարտությունը բետոն էլ կծակի, իսկ կեղծիքներով, ստերով, թուլամորթությամբ ոչնչի չենք հասնելու: Այնպես որ մի արդար լոմով կարելի է հարյուր անարդար կալաշնիկավորի գլուխ ցխել:
> Վստահիր ուժերիդ, հավատա լոմի զորությանը:


 Վստահեցի, հավատացի: Համոզվեցի նաև, որ նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ «ճշմարտություն էի բարբառել»  :Jpit: 
Դու իսկապես լոմից բացի ուրիշ բան չես տեսնում, մինչդեռ ես դրա զենք լինելը չեմ հերքում, այլ ասում եմ, որ ուրիշ ճանապարհներ էլ կան: Ներող, ես իմ ջահել վախտվանից օրինակներ չեմ բերի: Ինքնագովազդի զայլա չկա  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկ, շատ անկեղծ մի բան ասեմ. ես ջահել վախտս էնքան հարիֆ էի, չես պատկերացնում: Հիմա էլ էլի մեջս մի քիչ մնացել է հարիֆությունը՝ մարդկանց վստահում եմ: Բայց անկեղծ ասեմ՝ ջահել վախտ որ շատ բան դեռ չգիտեի, նաև վախկոտ էի: Ուրեմն առաջ, որ մեկը խարդախություն էր անում ու ինձ փորձում էր ֆռռացնել, դեռ միանգամից չէի հասկանում, թակարդն էի ընկնում: Հետո որ ուշոտ գիտակցում էի, որ ինձ ֆռռացրել են, հանդուրժողականություն+հարիֆություն+վախկոտություն ու տենց կուլ էի գնում, իսկ ֆռռացնողները ավելի էին լկտիանում: Դե նկատի ունեմ ասենք պետական ապարատի աշխատող մեկը իրեն թանկացնում է կաշառք ուզելու համար, տունս էին ուզում ձեռիցս խլել մի չեղած բանկի աշխատողներ, կաշառակեր ստախոս դատավորներ, և այլն...
> Միայն իմ սեփական սխալների վրա ես հասկացա, որ կյանքը լի է ստահակներով ու որ բազմաթիվ ստահակներ սատկած էշ են ման գալիս, որ նալերը հանեն: Դա է իրենց ապրուստի միջոցը: Ու նաև հասկացա, որ ստահակները չեն կարող քաջ լինել, հերիք է մի հատ ջղային շշպռելը ու սրանց աչքերը կլորանում է, շշմած լլկվում են, մի քիչ էլ օրենքից բանից նաեզդ ես անում, կուկուռի ձագ են դառնում: Դու գիտե՞ս ես հիմա տարեկան ինչքան գումար եմ խնայում, չեղած խախտումների համար պետավտոտեսուչին չվճարելու, չեղած օրենքով ժեկի, թաղապետարանի աշխատողներին անիմաստ փողեր չտալու վրա: Ճիշտ է դեպքեր են լինում, որ ահագին ներվեր եմ փչացնում, բայց այդպես ավելի լավ է, գոռգոռում եմ, թույնը մեջիցս դուրս է գալիս, ոչ թե կուլ եմ գնում ու թույնը պահում մեջս: Հասկանու՞մ ես: Ապեր, նաղդ գոռգոռալով ու մահակ թափ տալով հարցը շատ արագ լուծվում է, ի տարբերություն տարբեր ատյաններում քարշ գալուց ու իրավունքները պաշտպանել խնդրելուց: Մեկ էլ հասկացել եմ էլի մի շատ կարևոր բան. Երկաթը տաք տաք են ծեծում: Հետո նորից տաքացնելը դժվար է: Ոչ թե ինձ խելացի եմ ուզում ցույց տալ, այլ հակառակը, անկեղծ ասում եմ, որ միասին հասկանանք մեր անխելքությունը, մեր իրական խնդիրները, որ ճշմարտությունը բետոն էլ կծակի, իսկ կեղծիքներով, ստերով, թուլամորթությամբ ոչնչի չենք հասնելու: Այնպես որ մի արդար լոմով կարելի է հարյուր անարդար կալաշնիկավորի գլուխ ցխել:
> Վստահիր ուժերիդ, հավատա լոմի զորությանը:


Վիշ ջան, համաձայն եմ հետդ, բայց դա շատ փոքր մասն ա… դու կարող ես շատ հարցերում ինքդ քեզ օրենքի իմացությամբ ու համառությամբ պաշտպանել, բայց ամեն բան չի որ զուտ քո անձանականին անմիջականորեն ա առնչվում… *օրենքի իմացությունը շատ քիչ ա, դու պետք ա կարողանաս օրենքի ձևավորման վրա ազդելու լծակներ ունենաս,* … թե չէ ինչ օրենք ուզեն կընդունեն ու դու բան չես կարող անել… դրան էլ ավելացրած էն որ շատ հարցեր, ասենք օրինակ կինոմոսկվայի ամառային թատրոնը, հարկային օրենքներ, լեզվի մասին օրենքը դու քո պրիցիպով ոչինչ չես կարող անել, դրան պետք ա օրենքի ընդունման վրա ազդելու լծակ… էս հարցերում եթե տանուլ ես տալիս, տունդ կարաս պահես, բայց շենքդ կքանդեն…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:20 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:18 ----------




> Մեֆ ջան, կարող ա դոդլֆիկը էնքան մեծ են, որ եթե իրանք ընկան, սաղ հայաստանը դրանց  տակը ճխլվելու ա՞


ամենամեծ դժբախտությունը հենց ըդտեղ ա ընգեր… մեր նման փոքր ու աղքատ երկրի համար մեծ են… կարանք մենակ փոշուց խեղտվենք

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:37 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:20 ----------




> Վստահեցի, հավատացի: Համոզվեցի նաև, որ նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ «ճշմարտություն էի բարբառել» 
> Դու իսկապես լոմից բացի ուրիշ բան չես տեսնում, մինչդեռ ես դրա զենք լինելը չեմ հերքում, այլ ասում եմ, որ ուրիշ ճանապարհներ էլ կան: Ներող, ես իմ ջահել վախտվանից օրինակներ չեմ բերի: Ինքնագովազդի զայլա չկա


Չուկ ջան, տենց մի ասա… Վիշապի ասածը շատ կարևոր բան ա, բայց բավարար չի… նույնը իշխանափոխությունը… լոմը թերևս ինքն օգտագործել ա փոխաբերական իմաստով… չինովնիկը պիտի հարգի քաղաքացուն ու մի քիչ էլ վախենա օրենքից… դրան մենակ իշխանափոխությամբ չենք հասնի… մեր պրոբլեմը լուծելու համար մի ճանապարհը հերիք չի, դրա համար էլ բարդ ա ու դժվար ա ստացվում, բայց որ ստացվեց ահագին բան ա փոխվելու… դեպի լավը

----------

Chuk (15.10.2010), davidus (15.10.2010), Վիշապ (15.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, տենց մի ասա… Վիշապի ասածը շատ կարևոր բան ա, բայց բավարար չի… նույնը իշխանափոխությունը… լոմը թերևս ինքն օգտագործել ա փոխաբերական իմաստով… չինովնիկը պիտի հարգի քաղաքացուն ու մի քիչ էլ վախենա օրենքից… դրան մենակ իշխանափոխությամբ չենք հասնի… մեր պրոբլեմը լուծելու համար մի ճանապարհը հերիք չի, դրա համար էլ բարդ ա ու դժվար ա ստացվում, բայց որ ստացվեց ահագին բան ա փոխվելու… դեպի լավը


 Մեֆ, ես հակառակը չեմ էլ ասել  :Smile: 
Լոմը ուղիղ իմաստով էլ, փոխաբերականով էլ կարևոր բան ա: Ուղղակի պետք ա հասկանալ որ ինքը միակ ու անկրկնելին չի, եթե անգամ անհրաժեշտ ա, բավարար չի:

Ու նաև մի բան: Լոմը պետք ա ճիշտ ժամանակին կիրառվի, կիրառվելու դեպքում  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ես հակառակը չեմ էլ ասել 
> Լոմը ուղիղ իմաստով էլ, փոխաբերականով էլ կարևոր բան ա: Ուղղակի պետք ա հասկանալ որ ինքը միակ ու անկրկնելին չի, եթե անգամ անհրաժեշտ ա, բավարար չի:
> 
> Ու նաև մի բան: Լոմը պետք ա ճիշտ ժամանակին կիրառվի, կիրառվելու դեպքում


ես լոմն ուղիղ իմաստով բացառում եմ… միայն արտաքին թշնամու դեմ…

----------


## Chuk

> ես լոմն ուղիղ իմաստով բացառում եմ… միայն արտաքին թշնամու դեմ…


Իսկ ես չբացառելով ձգտում եմ խնդիրն առանց դրա լուծել ու դա ռեալ ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վստահեցի, հավատացի: Համոզվեցի նաև, որ նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ «ճշմարտություն էի բարբառել» 
> Դու իսկապես լոմից բացի ուրիշ բան չես տեսնում, մինչդեռ ես դրա զենք լինելը չեմ հերքում, այլ ասում եմ, որ ուրիշ ճանապարհներ էլ կան: Ներող, ես իմ ջահել վախտվանից օրինակներ չեմ բերի: Ինքնագովազդի զայլա չկա


Ծը՛ :Nea:  Չհասկացար: Ես նկատի չունեմ, որ պետք է անպայման լոմ օգտագործել: Ես պարզապես ուզում եմ, որ ՀՀ Սահմանադրության մեջ լոմի մասին կետ լինի, որը կնախատեսի լոմի օգտագործման իրավունքի իրացման հնարավորությունը լոմի մասին օրենքի համապատասխան նորմատիվներով: Եվ ուզում եմ, որ համար առաջին, ամենահզոր, ամենաճանաչված ու ամենաշատ մարդ հավաքել կարողացող ուժը աշխատի այդ ուղղությամբ, ցույցեր անի, որ այդ կետը անպայման մտցվի ՀՀ Սահմանադրության մեջ, չէ՞ որ մենք սահմանադրական ճանապարհով ենք ուզում հաղթել: :Wink:

----------

Tig (16.10.2010), Տրիբուն (17.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ծը՛ Չհասկացար: Ես նկատի չունեմ, որ պետք է անպայման լոմ օգտագործել: Ես պարզապես ուզում եմ, որ ՀՀ Սահմանադրության մեջ լոմի մասին կետ լինի, որը կնախատեսի լոմի օգտագործման իրավունքի իրացման հնարավորությունը լոմի մասին օրենքի համապատասխան նորմատիվներով: Եվ ուզում եմ, որ համար առաջին, ամենահզոր, ամենաճանաչված ու ամենաշատ մարդ հավաքել կարողացող ուժը աշխատի այդ ուղղությամբ, ցույցեր անի, որ այդ կետը անպայման մտցվի ՀՀ Սահմանադրության մեջ, չէ՞ որ մենք սահմանադրական ճանապարհով ենք ուզում հաղթել:


Եթե ուզում ես, որ ՀԱԿ-ը նման նախաձեռնություն հանդես բերի, ապա կարող ես իրենց առաջարկել: Իհարկե, ես վստահ եմ, որ կմերժվի առաջարկը (ես ուրախ կլինեմ դրա համար), բայց գոնե փորձած կլինես  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ ջան, համաձայն եմ հետդ, բայց դա շատ փոքր մասն ա… դու կարող ես շատ հարցերում ինքդ քեզ օրենքի իմացությամբ ու համառությամբ պաշտպանել, բայց ամեն բան չի որ զուտ քո անձանականին անմիջականորեն ա առնչվում… *օրենքի իմացությունը շատ քիչ ա, դու պետք ա կարողանաս օրենքի ձևավորման վրա ազդելու լծակներ ունենաս,* … թե չէ ինչ օրենք ուզեն կընդունեն ու դու բան չես կարող անել… դրան էլ ավելացրած էն որ շատ հարցեր, ասենք օրինակ կինոմոսկվայի ամառային թատրոնը, հարկային օրենքներ, լեզվի մասին օրենքը դու քո պրիցիպով ոչինչ չես կարող անել, դրան պետք ա օրենքի ընդունման վրա ազդելու լծակ… էս հարցերում եթե տանուլ ես տալիս, տունդ կարաս պահես, բայց շենքդ կքանդեն…


 Մեֆ, օրինակ էսօր մի քանի շոփերներով մտածում էինք բոյկոտենք էս տխմար ապահովագրությունը: Դուրներս չի գալիս և վերջ, խո ամեն եզի ընդունած սուս ու փուս կուլ չե՞նք տալու: Չենք քշի մեքենա, ծայրահեղ դեպքում: Ի՞նչ կասես:

----------


## Tig

Չգիտեմ, ինչքանով կկապեք թեմայի հետ, բայց ես լիքը հետաքրքիր մտքեր գտա:

http://armsoul.com/index.php?PHPSESS...93.msg5821#new

----------

Բիձա (16.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

Էս վերջերս անընդհատ մի միտք էր պտտվում գլխումս, ու էսօր ես համարյա համոզվեցի դրանում՝ նույն մեր ակումբցիների գրառումներից որոշակի եզրակացություններ անելով:

Ազգի փոքր ինչ ավելի կիրթ, գրագետ հատվածը տգետներից ավելի *ա*լան ա: Չնայած միշտ կարծել եմ, որ հակառակը պիտի լինեի: Դե հիմա ինձ ասեք, եթե մտավորականը *ա*լան ա, ո՞վ ա էն տգետին ոտքի հանելու:

Հ.Գ. Կարող ա սխալվում եմ, բայց հիմա էլ պիտի հակառակի ապացույցները փնտրեմ:

----------

Askalaf (16.10.2010), My World My Space (16.10.2010), Tig (17.10.2010), Բիձա (16.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս վերջերս անընդհատ մի միտք էր պտտվում գլխումս, ու էսօր ես համարյա համոզվեցի դրանում՝ նույն մեր ակումբցիների գրառումներից որոշակի եզրակացություններ անելով:
> 
> Ազգի փոքր ինչ ավելի կիրթ, գրագետ հատվածը տգետներից ավելի *ա*լան ա: Չնայած միշտ կարծել եմ, որ հակառակը պիտի լինեի: Դե հիմա ինձ ասեք, եթե մտավորականը *ա*լան ա, ո՞վ ա էն տգետին ոտքի հանելու:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կարող ա սխալվում եմ, բայց հիմա էլ պիտի հակառակի ապացույցները փնտրեմ:


Դավ ջան, աշխարհի բոլոր ինտելեկտուալներն էլ ցռան են, զենք վերցնող չեն մինչև թշնամու դեմ չկանգնեն, էն էլ շատ էֆֆեկտիվ չեն… *մեր ինտելեկտուալները ոչ թե ցռան են այլ ծախված են… սա շատ ավելի վատ ա… աններելի ա…* (ֆորումի ժողովուրդը չէ)

էս ֆորումի տղերքն են փոխելու ամեն ինչ ապեր, հավատա, որովհետև ծախված չեն ու չեն ծախվի… անկախ իրանց հայացքներից նրանք են անելու ամեն ինչ քանի որ էնտուզիաստ են ու ազնիվ…

չկասկածես բռատ…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  05:21 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  05:15 ----------




> Մեֆ, օրինակ էսօր մի քանի շոփերներով մտածում էինք բոյկոտենք էս տխմար ապահովագրությունը: Դուրներս չի գալիս և վերջ, խո ամեն եզի ընդունած սուս ու փուս կուլ չե՞նք տալու: Չենք քշի մեքենա, ծայրահեղ դեպքում: Ի՞նչ կասես:


Կասեմ շատ լավ գաղափար ա բռատ, բայց ինչքան շատ լինեք էնքան էֆֆեկտիվ… ձեններդ մինչև աստծուն կհասնի… քչով մի առ ժամանակ չեք քշի, բայց հետո ստիպված կընդունեք… ինչքան շատ էնքան լավ… հավատա դու քո փայն էս երկրի կառուցման համար արած կլինես…

… ու տենց կազմակերպված որ լինեք ու մնաք, ամեն բան չեն կարող անել… ես կարծում եմ որ դու էնքան խարիզմա ու ինտելեկտ ունես որ իրանց հավաքես ու կազմակերպես…

գաղտնիքի կարգով ասեմ որ ինձ հայ-հայ ա համոզել էիր տապոռս վեկալեի…

----------

Chuk (17.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Դավ ջան, աշխարհի բոլոր ինտելեկտուալներն էլ ցռան են, զենք վերցնող չեն մինչև թշնամու դեմ չկանգնեն, էն էլ շատ էֆֆեկտիվ չեն… *մեր ինտելեկտուալները ոչ թե ցռան են այլ ծախված են… սա շատ ավելի վատ ա… աններելի ա…* (ֆորումի ժողովուրդը չէ)
> 
> էս ֆորումի տղերքն են փոխելու ամեն ինչ ապեր, հավատա, որովհետև ծախված չեն ու չեն ծախվի… անկախ իրանց հայացքներից նրանք են անելու ամեն ինչ քանի որ էնտուզիաստ են ու ազնիվ…
> 
> չկասկածես բռատ…


Մեֆ ջան, ֆորումի գրառումները կարելի ա ասել վավերացրին էդ մտքիս: Ֆորումի էն հատվածի հետ, որին ծանոթ եմ թեկուզ գրառումները կարդալով, ոչ մի կասկած չունեմ: Բայց պատահում են հատուկենտ երջանիկներ, որոնք չեն էլ ամաչում իրենց *ա*լանությունը ամբողջ աշխարհին հայտարարեն: Այ էդ ա աններելի... ու ցավոք էդ մարդիկ քիչ չեն:

----------


## Tig

> Էս վերջերս անընդհատ մի միտք էր պտտվում գլխումս, ու էսօր ես համարյա համոզվեցի դրանում՝ նույն մեր ակումբցիների գրառումներից որոշակի եզրակացություններ անելով:
> 
> Ազգի փոքր ինչ ավելի կիրթ, գրագետ հատվածը տգետներից ավելի *ա*լան ա: Չնայած միշտ կարծել եմ, որ հակառակը պիտի լինեի: Դե հիմա ինձ ասեք, եթե մտավորականը *ա*լան ա, ո՞վ ա էն տգետին ոտքի հանելու:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կարող ա սխալվում եմ, բայց հիմա էլ պիտի հակառակի ապացույցները փնտրեմ:


Դավ ջան, մեծամասամբ ճիշտ ես, բայց քեզ հակառակում փորձեմ համոզել… *Լեոնիդ Ազգալդյանը* և նրա մարտական ընկերները չեմ կարծում, որ հասարակության տգետների շերտից էին սկիզբ առնում… Ու միշտ գտնվել են ամենաթեժ տեղերում ու տարել են ամենափառապանծ հաղթանակները…

----------


## Բիձա

> *Կասեմ շատ լավ գաղափար ա բռատ, բայց ինչքան շատ լինեք էնքան էֆֆեկտիվ… ձեններդ մինչև աստծուն կհասնի… քչով մի առ ժամանակ չեք քշի, բայց հետո ստիպված կընդունեք…* ինչքան շատ էնքան լավ… հավատա դու քո փայն էս երկրի կառուցման համար արած կլինես…
> 
> … ու տենց կազմակերպված որ լինեք ու մնաք, ամեն բան չեն կարող անել… ես կարծում եմ որ դու էնքան խարիզմա ու ինտելեկտ ունես որ իրանց հավաքես ու կազմակերպես…
> 
> գաղտնիքի կարգով ասեմ որ ինձ հայ-հայ ա համոզել էիր տապոռս վեկալեի…


Մեֆ ախպեր, հեսա մի հատ "գեղի ճամփա սարքելու" նման գործ էլ Վիշն ու դու եք կպցնում, վատ ա՞:  :Hands Up: , :LOL:  :Xeloq: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:15 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:01 ----------




> Մեֆ ջան, ֆորումի գրառումները կարելի ա ասել վավերացրին էդ մտքիս: Ֆորումի էն հատվածի հետ, որին ծանոթ եմ թեկուզ գրառումները կարդալով, ոչ մի կասկած չունեմ: Բայց պատահում են հատուկենտ երջանիկներ, որոնք չեն էլ ամաչում իրենց *ա*լանությունը ամբողջ աշխարհին հայտարարեն: Այ էդ ա աններելի... ու ցավոք էդ մարդիկ քիչ չեն:


Դավ ջան, հակասություն չկա, ինտելիգենտներն էլ, ինտելիգենտիկներն էլ իսկապես  ք--լան են: Դրա համար ամեն պետություն նույնիսկ պատմականորեն ունեցել է թագավոր,  ռազմական պատասխանատու /սպարապետ բառը 95 տվից հետո մեզ լավ չի բռնում/, ժողովուրդ ու երիտասարդներից բաղկացած լավ կամ վատ բանակ: 
Մարդկության դրվածքն է սա: Ֆիզիկապես, երիտասարդը տարիքավորից մի քանի անգամա ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ է: Նաև ինտելիգենտիկից մի քանի անգամ էֆֆեկտիվ է կոփվածը: Նաև միջինում, ինտելիգենտիկից ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ է  քյասար գործող, շատ ծանր ու թեթև չանող ու ոչ այնքան գրագետ երիտասարդը: Բայց հաստատ, էդ բոլոր նախորդ թույլիկները հազար անգամ ավելի լավ են մի ԲՏ-ուց, որը կարա մի քանի կոպեկի համար երկիրն էլ կործանի: Չհավատաս, որ մեծ փողի համ տեսած գոնե հազարից  մեկը մարդկայինը, ազգայինը, տղամարդկայինը մեջը պահած լինեն:
Ցավոք սրտի մոտավորապես սա է կռվող -չկռվողի դեմոգրաֆիան,   հասարակական շերտավորվածության իրական դրվածքը:    
Եվ այս ամենը մի օրվա մեջ չի գոյացել, պատմականորեն ու վերջին 15-20 տարվա այլանդակությունների ու արտագաղթի հետևանքով այս դրվածքները  շատ ավելի են սրվել:

----------

Վիշապ (17.10.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Դավ ջան, հակասություն չկա, ինտելիգենտներն էլ, ինտելիգենտիկներն էլ իսկապես  ք--լան են:


գներես, իմ ծերացած ախպար, բայց արի թույտ տուր արտահայտել իմ հակառավող կարծիքը:  :Blush: 
ուրեմը, ք..ք է կերել  ամենալավ ուղեղը անջատած 18 տարևեկանը ուղեղը միացրածի համեմատ, ստրատեգիական պլանով:
մտավոր աշխատանքին սովոր մարդը, ոչ թե վախկոտ է, այլ զգույշ, հաշվենկատ, հաշվարկող, վերջւին հաշվով առանց շուխուռ իրա գործը անող: օրինակ՝ վերջին պատերազմից- Լյոնյա Ազգալդիան ընդեմ յեներալի սինուս Մանվել Կռազյանի: հասկացար՞ ինչ ինկատի ունեմ:
…
18 տարեկանների մասով: դա աշխարհի ամենաանբարոյական գործառույթներից մեկն է, երբ 18 տարևեկան տղային տանում են բանակ ու պատերազմն: դա մի տարիք է, որբ մարդը անկապ է, մեջը մենակ քամիներ են, ու էտ քամիները որ ուղղությամբ ուզում են , տանում են:
դրա համար էլ հիմնականում աշխարհի ոչ մի երկրում ոչ մի ծննող էտ տարիքում իրա տղին չի ուզում հանձնել սալդաֆոնին:

----------


## davidus

> Դավ ջան, հակասություն չկա, ինտելիգենտներն էլ, ինտելիգենտիկներն էլ իսկապես  ք--լան են: Դրա համար ամեն պետություն նույնիսկ պատմականորեն ունեցել է թագավոր,  ռազմական պատասխանատու /սպարապետ բառը 95 տվից հետո մեզ լավ չի բռնում/, ժողովուրդ ու երիտասարդներից բաղկացած լավ կամ վատ բանակ: 
> Մարդկության դրվածքն է սա: Ֆիզիկապես, երիտասարդը տարիքավորից մի քանի անգամա ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ է: Նաև ինտելիգենտիկից մի քանի անգամ էֆֆեկտիվ է կոփվածը: Նաև միջինում, ինտելիգենտիկից ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ է  քյասար գործող, շատ ծանր ու թեթև չանող ու ոչ այնքան գրագետ երիտասարդը: Բայց հաստատ, էդ բոլոր նախորդ թույլիկները հազար անգամ ավելի լավ են մի ԲՏ-ուց, որը կարա մի քանի կոպեկի համար երկիրն էլ կործանի: Չհավատաս, որ մեծ փողի համ տեսած գոնե հազարից  մեկը մարդկայինը, ազգայինը, տղամարդկայինը մեջը պահած լինեն:


Բիձա ջան, սաղ խառնեցիր իրար: Մարդ շատ հանգիստ կարա լինի ինտելիգենտ ու քա*լան չլինի: Ու ասեմ ավելին, հենց իր տիրապետած ինֆորմացիան ու գիտելիքները նրան պիտի ավելի համարձակ դարձնեն: Ու, թող ինձ ներեն, բայց հենց հաշվենկատությունը նրանց պիտի ավելի «դուխով» մի ուղղությամբ առաջ տանի (խոսքը եղած տարբերակներից լավագույնը ընտրելու կարողությանը տիրապետելու մասին է): Կակ ռազ հենց էդ հաշվենկատ մարդիկ պիտի ավելի լավ հասկանան ինչն է իրանց շահը և ազգային (պետական) շահը: Բիձա ջան, համոզված եմ, որ էդ թույլիկներն էլ մեծ հավանականությամբ ծախվող են: Բայց էդ պրոցեսում Նրանց ու քո ասած ԲՏ-եքի միջև մեկ առանցքային տարբերություն կա: Եթե ԲՏ-են դա կարող ա անի չգիտակցված, երկար չմտածելով, քյալ լինելու պատճառով, թույլիկը սա կանի լավ էլ գիտակցված: Դե հիմա ասեք, սրացից ո՞րն է ավելի վտանգավոր:

Հ.Գ. Ես չեմ խոսել «քյալ եմ-մախ եմ-միշտ ուրած եմ» կարգավիճակ ունեցող ԲՏ-եքի մասին, որ դրանց մեջ բերեցիր:

----------


## dvgray

> Բիձա ջան, սաղ խառնեցիր իրար: Մարդ շատ հանգիստ կարա լինի ինտելիգենտ ու քա*լան չլինի: Ու ասեմ ավելին, հենց իր տիրապետած ինֆորմացիան ու գիտելիքները նրան պիտի ավելի համարձակ դարձնեն: Ու, թող ինձ ներեն, բայց հենց հաշվենկատությունը նրանց պիտի ավելի «դուխով» մի ուղղությամբ առաջ տանի (խոսքը եղած տարբերակներից լավագույնը ընտրելու կարողությանը տիրապետելու մասին է): Կակ ռազ հենց էդ հաշվենկատ մարդիկ պիտի ավելի լավ հասկանան ինչն է իրանց շահը և ազգային (պետական) շահը: Բիձա ջան, համոզված եմ, որ էդ թույլիկներն էլ մեծ հավանականությամբ ծախվող են: Բայց էդ պրոցեսում Նրանց ու քո ասած ԲՏ-եքի միջև մեկ առանցքային տարբերություն կա: Եթե ԲՏ-են դա կարող ա անի չգիտակցված, երկար չմտածելով, քյալ լինելու պատճառով, թույլիկը սա կանի լավ էլ գիտակցված: Դե հիմա ասեք, սրացից ո՞րն է ավելի վտանգավոր:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես չեմ խոսել «քյալ եմ-մախ եմ-միշտ ուրած եմ» կարգավիճակ ունեցող ԲՏ-եքի մասին, որ դրանց մեջ բերեցիր:


գիտակցվածը ավելի լավ է  :Smile: 
որովհետր ՝ գիտակցվածը - նույն գիտակցվածվածությամբ կարելի է կանխագուշակել, իսկ Ապուշի/ԲՏ/ վարքը քո ասած դեպքում կանխագուշակել հնարավոր չի:

ո

----------


## Բիձա

> գներես, իմ ծերացած ախպար, բայց արի թույտ տուր արտահայտել իմ հակառավող կարծիքը: 
> ուրեմը, ք..ք է կերել  ամենալավ ուղեղը անջատած 18 տարևեկանը ուղեղը միացրածի համեմատ, ստրատեգիական պլանով:
> մտավոր աշխատանքին սովոր մարդը, ոչ թե վախկոտ է, այլ զգույշ, հաշվենկատ, հաշվարկող, վերջւին հաշվով առանց շուխուռ իրա գործը անող: օրինակ՝ վերջին պատերազմից- Լյոնյա Ազգալդիան ընդեմ յեներալի սինուս Մանվել Կռազյանի: հասկացար՞ ինչ ինկատի ունեմ:
> …
> 18 տարեկանների մասով: դա աշխարհի ամենաանբարոյական գործառույթներից մեկն է, երբ 18 տարևեկան տղային տանում են բանակ ու պատերազմն: դա մի տարիք է, որբ մարդը անկապ է, մեջը մենակ քամիներ են, ու էտ քամիները որ ուղղությամբ ուզում են , տանում են:
> դրա համար էլ հիմնականում աշխարհի ոչ մի երկրում ոչ մի ծննող էտ տարիքում իրա տղին չի ուզում հանձնել սալդաֆոնին:


ԴՎ, ջահել  ախպեր ջան, ես խոսել եմ զինվորի մասին, դու խոսում ես ղեկավար ինտելեկտի մասին: Լյոնյա Աղգալդյանը իր գործունեությամբ առնվազն գեներալ էր, որին հավատում էին նրա ենթակաները ու մտնում դիմահար կռվի դաշտ: Դու շփոթում ես զինվոր- սպա պարտականություններն ու դրանից բխող պահանջների դաշտը: Իհարկե խելոք զինվորը հիմար զինվորից շատ լավ է: Բայց ք--լանությունը մենք քննարկում էինք հենց զինվորի առումով: Վերին հրամանատարության մասով ես վաաբշե ասելիք չունեմ, որովհետև տեղյակ չեմ, թէ դրանք ով են, ինչով են ապրում ու ինչի դավանում: Եթե դրանք պոգոլվնո գլխակերներ են, ապա էստեղ  ք--լանության ու հերոսության հարցը չի, այլ ուղղակի հնացագործի ու ոչ հանցագործի:

Իսկ 18 տարեկանի մասով ես մեղք չունեմ, դա դրվածք է, , բոլոր երկրնեում  էլ ջահելի արյան հաշվին բիձեքն են բարգավաճում: Դա էլ մարդկային դաժանությունների մի ուրիշ հատված է, որն ԱՄՆ-ում հաղթահարվում է տեխնոլոգիաներով: Հայաստանում այն ոչ թե հաղթահարվում է, այլ հլա մի բան էլ ավել, մարդաորսով բանակ են ապահովում ու բանակ հոշոտելու հաշվին՝ բարգավաճում:

----------

davidus (17.10.2010), dvgray (17.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> գիտակցվածը ավելի լավ է


Ասածդ գիտե՞ս ինչի ա նման...

*ԲՏ-ղություն չիմացյալ ԲՏ-ղություն է, ԲՏ-ղություն իմացյալ` ինտիլիգենտություն*:

Հ.Գ. Դու քո գրածից գո՞հ ես: Հիմա նստենք, ինչքան գիտակցված կա, բոլորին բացահայտենք ու սկսենք կանխագուշակե՞լ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, սաղ խառնեցիր իրար: Մարդ շատ հանգիստ կարա լինի ինտելիգենտ ու քա*լան չլինի: Ու ասեմ ավելին, հենց իր տիրապետած ինֆորմացիան ու գիտելիքները նրան պիտի ավելի համարձակ դարձնեն: Ու, թող ինձ ներեն, բայց հենց հաշվենկատությունը նրանց պիտի ավելի «դուխով» մի ուղղությամբ առաջ տանի (խոսքը եղած տարբերակներից լավագույնը ընտրելու կարողությանը տիրապետելու մասին է): Կակ ռազ հենց էդ հաշվենկատ մարդիկ պիտի ավելի լավ հասկանան ինչն է իրանց շահը և ազգային (պետական) շահը: Բիձա ջան, համոզված եմ, որ էդ թույլիկներն էլ մեծ հավանականությամբ ծախվող են: Բայց էդ պրոցեսում Նրանց ու քո ասած ԲՏ-եքի միջև մեկ առանցքային տարբերություն կա: Եթե ԲՏ-են դա կարող ա անի չգիտակցված, երկար չմտածելով, քյալ լինելու պատճառով, թույլիկը սա կանի լավ էլ գիտակցված: Դե հիմա ասեք, սրացից ո՞րն է ավելի վտանգավոր:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես չեմ խոսել «քյալ եմ-մախ եմ-միշտ ուրած եմ» կարգավիճակ ունեցող ԲՏ-եքի մասին, որ դրանց մեջ բերեցիր:


Դավ,ջան, ես ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ խառնել: Կռիվը հազար ու մի կոմպոնենտ ունի իր մեջ: Այն  կամք է, խելք, ուժ, ամբիցիոզություն, պատրաստակամություն, խորամանկություն, դաժանություն և ամենակարևոր- խիզախություն այդ ամենը իրագործելու: 
Դու համեմատություն էիր անում ինտելիգենտիկ -ոչ ինետելիգենտիկ տիրույթում, ես էլ որոշ պարզաբանումներ բերեցի, որոնք բարդացնում են այդ պարզ հակադրությունը: 
Չեմ կարծում թե ես կամ դու կարող ենք ֆորմուլա մշակել ու ասել, թե այս մարդը կռվի դաշտում հերոս կլինի, իսկ այս մեկը՝ ոչ: Մեր աչքին էսօր ք--լան թվացողը վաղը կարող է  կռվի  դաշտում հերոս հոխորտացողից  1000 անգամ շատ ավելի հերոս ու խելոք լինի: Մարդա մեկը 300 հոգու տարավ զոհեց, տարածքը հանձնեց ու հերոս կարգվեց: Տեսականն ու իրականը կյանքում իրարից շատ հեռու են: 
Մենք նախնական ընդհանուր, քիչ թե շատ հայտնի օրինաչափություններից այն կողմ կանխատեսել  չենք կարող:
Եվ բացի այդ էլ, այսօր հայկական բանակի մարտունակությունը ոչ թե զինվորների որակներով ու ունակություններով են որոշվում, այլ հայրենիքի հանդեպ ունեցած նրանց վերաբերմունքով:

----------


## dvgray

> Ասածդ գիտե՞ս ինչի ա նման...
> 
> *ԲՏ-ղություն չիմացյալ ԲՏ-ղություն է, ԲՏ-ղություն իմացյալ` ինտիլիգենտություն*:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Դու քո գրածից գո՞հ ես: Հիմա նստենք, ինչքան գիտակցված կա, բոլորին բացահայտենք ու սկսենք կանխագուշակե՞լ:


ինչպես՞ կարող եմ գոհ լինել իմ գրածից: մարդ պետք է գոհ լինի իրա վարքից ու բարքից, այլ ոչ թե ակումբային գրառում-խզագրերից:

Հ.Գ. ամեն մի Չիմացյյալն  էլ - վատ է, ամեն մի իմացյալն է, լավ է: իմացությունը գիտության մայրն է, աշխատանքը- հայրը,  գենետիկան պապը, միջավայրը մորքուրը… մնացած ծառի ճյուղերին կբացահատտեմ հաջորդիվ , ըստ անհրաժեշտության

----------

Lion (17.10.2010), Տրիբուն (17.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> ինչպես՞ կարող եմ գոհ լինել իմ գրածից: մարդ պետք է գոհ լինի իրա վարքից ու բարքից, այլ ոչ թե ակումբային գրառում-խզագրերից:
> 
> Հ.Գ. ամեն մի Չիմացյյալն  էլ - վատ է, ամեն մի իմացյալն է, լավ է: իմացությունը գիտության մայրն է, աշխատանքը- հայրը,  գենետիկան պապը, *միջավայրը` մորքուրը*… մնացած ծառի ճյուղերին կբացահատտեմ հաջորդիվ , ըստ անհրաժեշտության


դե մորքուրին պիտի շուտափույթ ասվի, որ իրան ամեն կողմից ունենում են...

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական. պարոնայք՝ քաղաքականություն բաժնի ակտիվիստներ, դեռ գարնանը քննարկման ակտիվ մասնակիցներին նամակով և հրապարակավ խնդրել էի խուսափել «ԲՏ», «*ա*լան», «***», «*****» ինչպես նաև «**** ***» և «******» արտահայտություններից: Որոշ ժամանակ անց՝ ժամանակիս սղությունից բխող անհետևողականությանս պատճառով, սույն բառապաշարը կրկին ակտիվացավ: Այժմ էլ կարծես աշնանային սրացում է նկատվում: Բաժնից արդեն «հոտ ա գալի», պարոնայք: Այսուհետ նմանօրինակ գրառումներ ինչքան նկատեմ ջնջելու եմ՝ կրկնելու դեպքում բաժնից ժամանակավոր արգելափակման հեռանկարով: Շնորհակալություն ըմբռնումով մոտենալու համար:*

----------

Chuk (17.10.2010), Lion (17.10.2010), Շինարար (17.10.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց նորից վերադառնանք ռեալ իրականությունը: Քանի՞ ուժ գիտես Հայաստանում, որ ներկա պահին իրապես կարող է համախմբել մեծ քանակով մարդկանց: Ես գիտեմ ընդամենը երկու ուժ, ում հետևից անկեղծորեն գնացող մարդիկ կան:


Չուկ ջան, Ծառուկյան Գագոն էլ Հայաստանում ամենամեծ հարսանիքն ա անում իրա աղջկա համար, ամենամեծ թվով մարդկանցով: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Կալուգայի Սամոն Հասյատնի ամենալավ քավորն ա: 

Ապեր, չկա ուրիշ միտինգ անող, դրա համար էլ հարիֆ-հարիֆ գնում ենք ՀԱԿ-ի միտնգին: Ես ասում եմ ուրիշ ուժ կա՞ Հայաստանում: Չկա, ախպերս, նիխտ: Էտ ես էլ գիտեմ: Ապեր, բայց եթե այլընտրանքային ուժ չկա, չի նշանակում որ հավայի պիտի ՀԱԿ-ի մեծաթիվ միտինգներին գնանք՝ կոռուպցիայի մասին դասախոսություն լսելու: 

Մի հատ որ տենց կաթիլ-կաթիլ ուզում ես որևէ արդյունքի հասնես, կարա՞ս երկու բարով ասես թե էտ ինչ արդյունքի ես հասնելու: Մենակ խնդրում եմ խուսափի բարձր մատերիաներից խոսելը - ծիպա, հասնելու ենք ազատ, արդար, բարեկեցիկ, կապույտ երկնքով, զուլալ ջրերով, բարի հարևաններով հայրենիքի: Կոնկրետ ապեր: 

Դու իմ պատասխանը էս հարցին գիտես, որ կոնկրետ հսանելու ենք 12-14%-ի ԱԺ-ում: Մի հատ բացի սրանից ուրիշ կոնկրետ արդյունք կարա՞ս ասես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դե ուրեմն հերթագրվի Բիձու մոտ… տրիներովկեքը վաղվանից սկսում են…


Մի օգտակար բան էլ ես անեմ

----------

Բիձա (17.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Մի օգտակար բան էլ ես անեմ


Սրա փիլիսոփայությունը մեր կողմերում չի աճում, ինչքան ուզում ես ցանի, չի բուսնի: Բայց  ըսենց  ուպակովկով ու անմիջականությամբ,  մի գուցե բեջարող գտնվի:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:37 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:27 ----------




> Չուկ ջան, Ծառուկյան Գագոն էլ Հայաստանում ամենամեծ հարսանիքն ա անում իրա աղջկա համար, ամենամեծ թվով մարդկանցով: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Կալուգայի Սամոն Հասյատնի ամենալավ քավորն ա: 
> 
> Ապեր, չկա ուրիշ միտինգ անող, դրա համար էլ հարիֆ-հարիֆ գնում ենք ՀԱԿ-ի միտնգին: Ես ասում եմ ուրիշ ուժ կա՞ Հայաստանում: Չկա, ախպերս, նիխտ: Էտ ես էլ գիտեմ: Ապեր, բայց եթե այլընտրանքային ուժ չկա, չի նշանակում որ հավայի պիտի ՀԱԿ-ի մեծաթիվ միտինգներին գնանք՝ *կոռուպցիայի մասին դասախոսություն լսելու:* 
> 
> Մի հատ որ տենց կաթիլ-կաթիլ ուզում ես որևէ արդյունքի հասնես, կարա՞ս երկու բարով ասես թե էտ ինչ արդյունքի ես հասնելու: Մենակ խնդրում եմ խուսափի բարձր մատերիաներից խոսելը - ծիպա, հասնելու ենք ազատ, արդար, բարեկեցիկ, կապույտ երկնքով, զուլալ ջրերով, բարի հարևաններով հայրենիքի: Կոնկրետ ապեր: 
> 
> Դու իմ պատասխանը էս հարցին գիտես, որ կոնկրետ հսանելու ենք 12-14%-ի ԱԺ-ում: Մի հատ բացի սրանից ուրիշ կոնկրետ արդյունք կարա՞ս ասես:


Ախր դասախոսությունն իր մեջ նորից մի լուրջ խեղաթյուրում ուներ: Պարզվում ա, որ   մեծ, սկզբունքային  տարբերություններ կան իշխանական ու "գործարար" կոռուպցիոներների մեջ: Իշխանականներն իսկական բոբոներն  են, իսկ ներկրողները, այսինքն  -"գործարարները", ստիպված- բոբոները: 
Լեկցիայի էս մասը իր մեջ մեծ դոզա շշկռցնողություն ունի իր մեջ: Նորից գալիս ենք "ցավդ տանեմ Մանվել, մեր ճամբարն անցի" հեքիաթին: Ու ըսենց՝ տեցի,օպեռայի  2 -20 -2000 տարեկան քաղաքական -պատմական կրկնվող կռուգներով,  մնում ենք նույն քոշեքում:  
Այ էս լավ չէր, թե չէ մնացած մոմենտներով ընենց հավեսին էլ լեկցիան էթում էր, չհաշված Տրիբունի նկատած թվային, դեմքային ու տարածական աբերացիաները:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, չկա ուրիշ միտինգ անող


Տրիբուն ձյա, կողմնորոշվի, հիմա կարո՞ղ եմ ասել, որ «ներկայումս միակ ուժն ա», թե՞ չեմ կարող:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, կողմնորոշվի, հիմա կարո՞ղ եմ ասել, որ «ներկայումս միակ ուժն ա», թե՞ չեմ կարող:


Կողմնորոշված:

Եթե քո համար միտինգ անելը, ավելի մեծ թվով մարդկանցով, քան ասենք դաշնակցության փախած միտինգերն են, «միակ ուժ» կոչվելու համար անհրաժեշտ ու բավարար պայմանն է, ուրմն կարաս հանգիստ ասես «միակ ուժ»: Բայց ամեն անգամ «միակ ուժ» գրելուց, կամ կողքից փակագծերում, կամ տողատակին ծանուցման տեսքով պետք ա բացատրել, որ «միակ ուժ» ասելով հասկանում ենք այն ուժը, որը մնացածից ավելի մեծ թվով մարդկանցով միտինգ է կարողանում կազմակերպել՝ նվազագույնը երկու ամիսը մեկ անգամ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  09:54 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:51 ----------




> ես լոմն ուղիղ իմաստով բացառում եմ… միայն արտաքին թշնամու դեմ…


Մեֆ, օրինակ Սաշիկն ու Լֆիկը արտաքին թշնամի են, թե՞ ներքին:

----------

davidus (18.10.2010), Բիձա (18.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Կողմնորոշված:
> 
> Եթե քո համար միտինգ անելը, ավելի մեծ թվով մարդկանցով, քան ասենք դաշնակցության փախած միտինգերն են, «միակ ուժ» կոչվելու համար անհրաժեշտ ու բավարար պայմանն է, ուրմն կարաս հանգիստ ասես «միակ ուժ»: Բայց ամեն անգամ «միակ ուժ» գրելուց, կամ կողքից փակագծերում, կամ տողատակին ծանուցման տեսքով պետք ա բացատրել, որ «միակ ուժ» ասելով հասկանում ենք այն ուժը, որը մնացածից ավելի մեծ թվով մարդկանցով միտինգ է կարողանում կազմակերպել՝ նվազագույնը երկու ամիսը մեկ անգամ:


Ձյաձս, միշտ էլ իմ կողմից ասվել ա, միակ ուժ, որն էս պահին առավելագույն քանակով մարդ կարող է իրար գլխի հավաքել, տարբեր ձևակերպումներով  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ձյաձս, միշտ էլ իմ կողմից ասվել ա, միակ ուժ, որն էս պահին առավելագույն քանակով մարդ կարող է իրար գլխի հավաքել, տարբեր ձևակերպումներով


Չուկ ջան, էդ որ մի քանի հազար հոգի իրար գլխի հավաքվում լեկցիա են լսում ու «շարժումը» «տաք» են պահում, դա էլի չի՞ բերում Տրիբունի ասած տոկոսներին Ազգային Ժողովում։ Նույն կերպ էլի ժողովդրին անողնաշար չե՞ն պահում՝ «Լևոնը ինչ ասի, էդ էլ ճիշտ ա» թեմայով։ Բացի ոչխարամտություն տարածելուց (եվրոխորհդրի ծտերի գալու կապակցությամբ միտինգ, միջազգային հանրությունը մեզ կների/չի ների, թեքվենք դեպի Ռուսաստան, մարդու միջազգային զահրումար...) ի՞նչ խնդիր են լուծում այդ «համապետական» հանրահավաքները։

----------

Բիձա (18.10.2010), Տրիբուն (18.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, էդ որ մի քանի հազար հոգի իրար գլխի հավաքվում լեկցիա են լսում ու «շարժումը» «տաք» են պահում, դա էլի չի՞ բերում Տրիբունի ասած տոկոսներին Ազգային Ժողովում։ Նույն կերպ էլի ժողովդրին անողնաշար չե՞ն պահում՝ «Լևոնը ինչ ասի, էդ էլ ճիշտ ա» թեմայով։ Բացի ոչխարամտություն տարածելուց (եվրոխորհդրի ծտերի գալու կապակցությամբ միտինգ, միջազգային հանրությունը մեզ կների/չի ների, թեքվենք դեպի Ռուսաստան, մարդու միջազգային զահրումար...) ի՞նչ խնդիր են լուծում այդ «համապետական» հանրահավաքները։


Շատ կարևոր խնդիրներ են լուծում, Վիշապ ջան: Սկսած նրանից, որ էսօրվա գոյություն ունեցող քաղ. հասարակության սաղմը, այդ թվում այն նախաձեռնությունները, որոնք ՀԱԿ-ի հետ կապ չունեն, եթե ոչ ամբողջովին, ապա նաև էս ամենի արդյունք ա: Իսկ ոչխարամտություն տարածել կարելի ա ոչխարների մեջ, եթե մեկը կա, ով կարող ա էդ հանրահավաքներին մասնակցողներին ոչխար ասի, ես իրա մասին էնքան բան կասեմ, որ կհոգնի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձս, միշտ էլ իմ կողմից ասվել ա, միակ ուժ, որն էս պահին առավելագույն քանակով մարդ կարող է իրար գլխի հավաքել, տարբեր ձևակերպումներով


Ամեն !!!!

Բայց չմոռանանք, որ իրար գլխի համեմատաբար շատ մարդ *հավայի* հավաքող «միակ ուժը», կարա հանգիստ հավայի «միակ ուժ» լինի: Ավելի վատ սաղիս համար, մի հատ ուժ ունենք, էն էլ հավայի ա:  

Կոռումպացված ըլնեմ, Չուկ, ավելի լավ ա ընդհանրապես ուժ չլինի, քան էղածն էս միակը լինի: Մեջներն իսան չկա, արածներն էլ քյանդրբազություն:

----------

Բիձա (18.10.2010), Եկվոր (18.10.2010), Վիշապ (18.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ամեն !!!!
> 
> Բայց չմոռանանք, որ իրար գլխի համեմատաբար շատ մարդ *հավայի* հավաքող «միակ ուժը», կարա հանգիստ հավայի «միակ ուժ» լինի: Ավելի վատ սաղիս համար, մի հատ ուժ ունենք, էն էլ հավայի ա:  
> 
> Կոռումպացված ըլնեմ, Չուկ, ավելի լավ ա ընդհանրապես ուժ չլինի, քան էղածն էս միակը լինի: Մեջներն իսան չկա, արածներն էլ քյանդրբազություն:


 Համաձայն չեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շատ կարևոր խնդիրներ են լուծում, Վիշապ ջան: Սկսած նրանից, որ էսօրվա գոյություն ունեցող քաղ. հասարակության սաղմը, այդ թվում այն նախաձեռնությունները, որոնք ՀԱԿ-ի հետ կապ չունեն, եթե ոչ ամբողջովին, ապա նաև էս ամենի արդյունք ա: *Իսկ ոչխարամտություն տարածել կարելի ա ոչխարների մեջ*, եթե մեկը կա, ով կարող ա էդ հանրահավաքներին մասնակցողներին ոչխար ասի, ես իրա մասին էնքան բան կասեմ, որ կհոգնի:


Չարաչար սխալվում ես Չուկ ջան: Ոչխարամտություն կարելի ա տարածել նաև գայլերի մեջ: Ու ոչ մի վիրավորական բան դրա մեջ չկա, որ դու, բոլոր միտինգի գնացողների անունից հիմա պատասխան կենացով հանդես գաս, վիրավորված տեսքով, որ յանիմ մենք քաղ.հասարակություն ենք՝ մարդկային ու ինտելեկտուալ բարձր որակներով, իսկ մեզ ինչ-որ հերետիկոսներ ոչխարամտության մեջ են մեղադրում: Մարդկային արարածս կուտ ուտելու անսահման ներուժ ունի ու ավելի հակված է հեզության, քան ըմբոստության: Հեզության քարոզի հետևից միշտ ավելի շատ մարդի են գանում, այլապես էսքան քրիստոնյա աշարհի էրեսին չէր լինի:

Այնպես որ, եղբայր, միտինգի գնացողները, այդ թվում նաև հաճախ ես, ոչխար չեն, բայց քարոզ կարդացողը հաստատ ոչխարամտություն է քարոզում: Հ1-ով էլ առավոտից իրիկուն սաղ ազգին սրիկայություն են քարոզում, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ ազգովի սրիկաներ ենք:

----------

Բիձա (18.10.2010), Եկվոր (18.10.2010), Վիշապ (18.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չարաչար սխալվում ես Չուկ ջան: Ոչխարամտություն կարելի ա տարածել նաև գայլերի մեջ: Ու ոչ մի վիրավորական բան դրա մեջ չկա, որ դու, բոլոր միտինգի գնացողների անունից հիմա պատասխան կենացով հանդես գաս, վիրավորված տեսքով, որ յանիմ մենք քաղ.հասարակություն ենք՝ մարդկային ու ինտելեկտուալ բարձր որակներով, իսկ մեզ ինչ-որ հերետիկոսներ ոչխարամտության մեջ են մեղադրում: Մարդկային արարածս կուտ ուտելու անսահման ներուժ ունի ու ավելի հակված է հեզության, քան ըմբոստության: Հեզության քարոզի հետևից միշտ ավելի շատ մարդի են գանում, այլապես էսքան քրիստոնյա աշարհի էրեսին չէր լինի:
> 
> Այնպես որ, եղբայր, միտինգի գնացողները, այդ թվում նաև հաճախ ես, ոչխար չեն, բայց քարոզ կարդացողը հաստատ ոչխարամտություն է քարոզում: Հ1-ով էլ առաբոտից իրիկուն սաղ ազգին սրիկայություն են քարոզում, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ ազգովի սրիկաներ ենք:


Տրիբուն ձյա, արի չծավալվենք: Չեմ ուզում ներկայացնել տեսակետս, ըստ որի էսօր ՀԱԿ-ից հիասթափված են նրանք, ովքեր ամեն պահի մի քարոզչության տակ են լինում, հետո իրանց սպասելիքները չեն արդարանում ու իրանք սկսում են էդ քարոզչությունը կուտ համարել, իրենց՝ կուտ կերած, բայց արդեն խելքի եկած:

----------

Տրիբուն (18.10.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Շատ կարևոր խնդիրներ են լուծում, Վիշապ ջան: Սկսած նրանից, որ էսօրվա գոյություն ունեցող քաղ. հասարակության սաղմը, այդ թվում այն նախաձեռնությունները, որոնք ՀԱԿ-ի հետ կապ չունեն, եթե ոչ ամբողջովին, ապա նաև էս ամենի արդյունք ա: Իսկ ոչխարամտություն տարածել կարելի ա ոչխարների մեջ, եթե մեկը կա, ով կարող ա էդ հանրահավաքներին մասնակցողներին ոչխար ասի, ես իրա մասին էնքան բան կասեմ, որ կհոգնի:


Չուկ ջան, ոչ մեկս էլ ոչխար չենք, բայց մեզ ոչխարների տեղ դնողներ կան թե իշխանությունում թե ընդդիմությունում։ Մարդիկ իրավունք ունեն թե Լևոնի հանրահավաքներին մասնակցելու, թե գնալու եկեղեցի մոմ վառելու ու աղոթելու ի շահ մեր ազգի փրկության, թե տունը նստելու ու դատարկախոսելու ու ճոռոմաբանելու։ Արդյունքը նույնն է ըստ էության։ Մի բանում եմ միայն համաձայն քեզ հետ, որ Լևոնի լեռան քարոզները գոնե քննարկումների տեղիք են տալիս, առանց դրանց լրիվ վակուում կլիներ։ Բայց դե մեկ է, վակուումից շատ հեռու չենք։

----------

davidus (18.10.2010), Բիձա (18.10.2010), Տրիբուն (18.10.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համաձայն չեմ


Մնում էր համաձայն լինեիր: Դու էլ որ համաձայնվես, կարանք Ակումբի քաղաքականության բաժինը փակենք:  :LOL: 

Չուկ, կարո՞ղ ա դեպուտատ դառնաս, տնից տեղից հեռու, սատանի ականջը խուլ: Գլխանց ասեմ, որ ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում ու հարգում: Աչքիդ տակ ունեցի, գոռձից բանից:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ոչ մեկս էլ ոչխար չենք, բայց մեզ ոչխարների տեղ դնողներ կան թե իշխանությունում թե ընդդիմությունում։ Մարդիկ իրավունք ունեն թե Լևոնի հանրահավաքներին մասնակցելու, թե գնալու եկեղեցի մոմ վառելու ու աղոթելու ի շահ մեր ազգի փրկության, թե տունը նստելու ու դատարկախոսելու ու ճոռոմաբանելու։ Արդյունքը նույնն է ըստ էության։ Մի բանում եմ միայն համաձայն քեզ հետ, որ Լևոնի լեռան քարոզները գոնե քննարկումների տեղիք են տալիս, առանց դրանց լրիվ վակուում կլիներ։ Բայց դե մեկ է, վակուումից շատ հեռու չենք։


Պարզապես իմ համար վիրավորական է նման սահմանումը, հասարակ պատճառով. այդ մասնակիցների մեջ քիչ չեն սկզբունքային ու պրոցեսները բավական լավ պատկերացնող մարդիկ, ովքեր կներես, բայց քեզնից, Տրիբունից, Բիձուց ու էլի շատերից շատ ավելի լավ են հասկանում ուղիները, ելքի ճանապարհները (խոսքը բնավ իմ մասին չէ, ես նաև կարող եմ խաբված լինել, սխալ պատկերացնել):

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:47 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:46 ----------




> Մնում էր համաձայն լինեիր: Դու էլ որ համաձայնվես, կարանք Ակումբի քաղաքականության բաժինը փակենք: 
> 
> Չուկ, կարո՞ղ ա դեպուտատ դառնաս, տնից տեղից հեռու, սատանի ականջը խուլ: Գլխանց ասեմ, որ ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում ու հարգում: Աչքիդ տակ ունեցի, գոռձից բանից:


Ոչ, չի կարող  :Smile: 
Ես նման ցանկություն չունեմ, քաղաքական գործիչ դառնալու միտում չունեմ, բայց երկրիս վիճակը բարելավելու համար պայքարելու կամք ու վճռականություն՝ ունեմ:

----------

Եկվոր (18.10.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, արի չծավալվենք: Չեմ ուզում ներկայացնել տեսակետս, ըստ որի էսօր ՀԱԿ-ից հիասթափված են նրանք, ովքեր ամեն պահի մի քարոզչության տակ են լինում, հետո իրանց սպասելիքները չեն արդարանում ու իրանք սկսում են էդ քարոզչությունը կուտ համարել, իրենց՝ կուտ կերած, բայց արդեն խելքի եկած:


Մերսի ապեր, որ ինձ անվանեցիր «արդեն խելքի եկած»: Գիտես վա՞տ ա: Մի հատ դու էլ խելքի արի, տես ինչ կայֆ ես ստանում:  :Tongue: 

Բայց ինձ մի բան ա խիստ զարմացնում: Եթե սպասելիքներդ չեն արդարանում, ինչի՞ պիտի էլի գնաս նույն քարոզչության հետևից: Կյանքի միջին տևողությունը ՀՀ-ում 60 տարի ա, ապեր: Դու շուտ-շուտ ես տենց անու՞մ - ասենք սպասելիքներդ չեն արդարանում, բայց նստում ու համբերատար սպասում ես, որ մի օր կարդարանան: 

Իսկ մեզանից քանի՞սն են տենց լիարժեք ձևավորված աշխարհայացքով, որ հանկարծ պիտի սաղ կյանքները մի հավատքի հետևից գնան: Կամ երևի պիտի անտեսենք դեպքերի զարգացումը, ու ամեն ինչ ընդունենք հաստատու՞ն: Հաստատուն իշխանությունները, հաստատուն ընդդիմություն, հաստատուն հավատացողներ ու միտինգի գնացողներ: Օղորմածիկ Բրեժնեվի ականջը կանչի, իրա տարիներն էին համարում լճացման տարիներ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:02 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:52 ----------




> Ոչ, չի կարող 
> Ես նման ցանկություն չունեմ, քաղաքական գործիչ դառնալու միտում չունեմ, բայց երկրիս վիճակը բարելավելու համար պայքարելու կամք ու վճռականություն՝ ունեմ:


Սաղ հեչ, քանի՞ գրամով ավելացավ կամ պակասեց քո կամքն ու վճռականությունը վերջին մինտինգից ու Լևոնի ելույթից հետո: Խոստացված անակնկալներ եղան, թե՞ ոչ: Ազատության հրապարակի գրավումը Քոչարյանի Հաագայում դատվելուց առաջ կլինի, թե՞ հետո: Իմացա՞ր, որ Սերժը կոռումպացված ա - դաժե մոսկովյան թերթերն են գրում: Լֆիկը մեղքդ չի՞ գալիս, որ տղուն ավազակ իշխանությունները ստիպում են, որ մեր վրա մոնոպոլ գներով պեսոկ ծախի: Համ էլ երևի ընտրությունների ընթացքում ծեծում են, որ զոռով հետո ինքը գա ընտրողներին ու ընտրական հանձնաժողովների ընդդիմադիր անդամներին ծեծի:

----------

davidus (18.10.2010), Բիձա (18.10.2010), Եկվոր (18.10.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Պարզապես իմ համար վիրավորական է նման սահմանումը, հասարակ պատճառով. *այդ մասնակիցների մեջ քիչ չեն սկզբունքային ու պրոցեսները բավական լավ պատկերացնող մարդիկ, ովքեր կներես, բայց քեզնից, Տրիբունից, Բիձուց ու էլի շատերից շատ ավելի լավ են հասկանում ուղիները, ելքի ճանապարհները* (խոսքը բնավ իմ մասին չէ, ես նաև կարող եմ խաբված լինել, սխալ պատկերացնել):


Չուկ, ես քեզ քանի՞ անգամ եմ խնդրել մի փոքր բացատրել այդ պրոցեսները բացատրել այնպես, որ միջին վիճակագրական, բանվոր–գյուղացիական կիսագրագետ մարդը բան հասկանա։ Իսկ դու պասլատ ես արել, թե գնա Լևոնի ելույթները կարդա, այնտեղ ամեն ինչ ասված է։ Հետևաբար ինձ համար մի քիչ վիրավորական է նման սահմանումը, որ ես, Բիձեն, մանավանդ՝ *Տրիբունի պես տղեն* էդ պրոցեսները չեն հասկանում, իսկ «Լևոն–Լևոն» գոռացող զանգվածը փիս քաղաքացիական բարձր գիտակցում ունեցող ու պրոցեսները հստակ պատկերացնող մարդիկ են։ Ապեր, Եհովայի վկաների կարծիքով էլ մնացած նառոդը աննպատակ քարշ է տալիս իր գոյությունը առանց գրոշի չափ պատկերացնելու որ «վերջը մոտ է»։ Է՞

----------

terev (18.10.2010), Տրիբուն (18.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, եթե սպասելիքի արդարանալը քո համար միայն վերջնական արդյունքի՝ իշխանափոխության հասնումն է, իմ համար էդպես չէ, որովհետև ես համադրում եմ բոլոր դետալները: Իսկ իմ վճռականությունը ոնց բարձր եղել է, էնպես էլ մնում է: Վերջին ելույթից իմ դուրը մարդկայնորեն չի եկել օլիգարխների մեղքը թեթևացնող դրույթները, թեև քաղաքականապես դրա պատճառներն ընկալում եմ: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ էդ օրվա թե՛ հանրահավաքը, թե՛ ելույթներն իմ սպասելիքներն արդարացրել են: Գուցե իմ ու քո տարբերությունն այդ է, որ ես ավելի սպասելիք չեմ ունենում, քան պետք է:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... 
> Խոստացված անակնկալներ եղան, թե՞ ոչ: ...


 Տի շտո՞, այ ախպեր, դաժը Սերժ Սարգսյանը զանգել է Պուտինին և աջակցություն խնդրել, իշխանությունները խուճապի մեջ են, բուրգը քանդվում ա, հաղթելու ենք....

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ես քեզ քանի՞ անգամ եմ խնդրել մի փոքր բացատրել այդ պրոցեսները բացատրել այնպես, որ միջին վիճակագրական, բանվոր–գյուղացիական կիսագրագետ մարդը բան հասկանա։ Իսկ դու պասլատ ես արել, թե գնա Լևոնի ելույթները կարդա, այնտեղ ամեն ինչ ասված է։ Հետևաբար ինձ համար մի քիչ վիրավորական է նման սահմանումը, որ ես, Բիձեն, մանավանդ՝ *Տրիբունի պես տղեն* էդ պրոցեսները չեն հասկանում, իսկ «Լևոն–Լևոն» գոռացող զանգվածը փիս քաղաքացիական բարձր գիտակցում ունեցող ու պրոցեսները հստակ պատկերացնող մարդիկ են։ Ապեր, Եհովայի վկաների կարծիքով էլ մնացածը նառոդը աննպատակ քարշ է տալիս իր գոյությունը առանց գրոշի չափ պատկերացնելու որ «վերջը մոտ է»։ Է՞


Վիշապ ձյա, եթե քո կարծիքով էնտեղ մենակ «Լևոն-լևոն» գոռացող մասսա ա, ապա ես ափսոսում եմ, որ դու չգիտես, թե իրականում էնտեղ ինչպիսի լուրջ մարդիկ կան: Ուղղակի ծիծաղելի ա էդ սահմանումդ: Կար ժամանակ, որ ինքդ էիր ծիծաղում նման սահմանում տվողների վրա:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա պրոցեսներին, ապա ես մի անգամ չի որ գրել եմ: Կներես, էլ չեմ կրնի: Անիմաստ կրկնումներ չեմ սիրում, միևնույն է, դու ասելու ես, որ քեզ չի բավարարում:

----------

Տրիբուն (18.10.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ձյա, եթե քո կարծիքով էնտեղ մենակ «Լևոն-լևոն» գոռացող մասսա ա, ապա ես ափսոսում եմ, որ դու չգիտես, թե իրականում էնտեղ ինչպիսի լուրջ մարդիկ կան: Ուղղակի ծիծաղելի ա էդ սահմանումդ: Կար ժամանակ, որ ինքդ էիր ծիծաղում նման սահմանում տվողների վրա:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա պրոցեսներին, ապա ես մի անգամ չի որ գրել եմ: Կներես, էլ չեմ կրնի: Անիմաստ կրկնումներ չեմ սիրում, միևնույն է, դու ասելու ես, որ քեզ չի բավարարում:


 Ապեր, հիմա ես որ ինտերնետով եմ Լևոնի ելույթը կարդում, թեթևսոլիկ ե՞մ։ Հիմա որ գնամ ու ժիվոյ լսեմ ելույթը, կարող է՞ լուրջ մարդ դառնամ քեզ համար։

----------

Բիձա (18.10.2010), Տրիբուն (18.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, հիմա ես որ ինտերնետով եմ Լևոնի ելույթը կարդում, թեթևսոլիկ ե՞մ։ Հիմա որ գնամ ու ժիվոյ լսեմ ելույթը, կարող է՞ լուրջ մարդ դառնամ քեզ համար։


Ես քեզ թեթևսոլիկ ասե՞լ եմ: Ախր էդ ինչ սովորությունը մարդու խոսքերը խեղաթյուրելը:
Ես քեզ շատ լուրջ մարդ եմ համարում: Տրամաբանող, զարգացած և այլն: Կոմպլիմենտների շարքը թարգեմ: Իսկապես էդպես եմ համարում:
Հանրահավաքին մասնակցողների մեջ էլ կան լիքը ոչ այդքան տրամաբանող, ոչ այդքան զարգացած մարդիկ: Կան ուղղակի Լևոնի անունով պայմանավորող ու առանց խորանալու հետևից գնացողներ:
Բայց կան նաև լիքը զարգացած ու խելոք մարդիկ: Այդ թվում կան, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, քեզնից շատ ավելի կյանք տեսած, դժվարությունների բովով անցած, քաղաքականությունը խորապես ընկալող, պրոցեսները հասկացող մարդիկ:

Կներես, բայց էդ դու ես, որ թերագնահատում ես հանրահավաքի մասնակիցներին, այլ ոչ թես ես եմ քեզ կամ Տրիբունին թերագնահատում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:25 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:16 ----------

Վերջին 9 րոպեներին թեման փակ տեսնողներին տեղեկացնեմ, որ պատահական մատս կպել էր, թեման փակվել էր, ինչի համար ներողություն եմ խնդրում:

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ ջան, դու էլ շատ խելացի, լուրջ, հավասարակշռված տղա ես։ Դրա համար արի վերացական բաներից չխոսենք, օրինակ ասենք՝ պրոցեսներ, դեպքերի ընթացք, հետևողական պայքար, ակտիվ շարժում և այլն, խոսենք կոնկրետ գործողություններից։ Լևոնը ընդհամենը ժողովդրին հավաքում ճառ է ասում, վերջում էլ մաղթում է բարի գիշեր ու բարի երթ, այդպիսի ակցիա, պիկետ, շարժում, դու էլ որտե՞ղ ես տեսել բացի Հայաստանից։ Ընդ որում ժողովուրդը կոնկրետ ոչինչ չի պահանջում, քանի որ իրեն հավաքողները էլի կոնկրետ ոչինչ չեն պահանջում։ Ու դա հենց սկզբից էլ այդպես է եղել։ Հիմնական նպատակը տարին մի քանի անգամ մարդակույթ ցույց տալն է, ինչն ինձ համար պարզապես իմիտացիա է։ Գրասենյակներում աշխատողներ կան, չէ՞ որ ոչ մի ռեալ գործ չեն անում, փոխարենը օրեկան մի 4–5 հատ նամակ են ուղարկում՝ որի մեջ ինչ–որ վերացական աշխատանքների ու խնդիրների ցուցակներ են, ու СС են անում բոլոր աշխատողներին, մենեջերներին... սա կոչվում է գործունեության իմիտացիա։ Նպատակը՝ ոչինչ չանել, բայց աշխատանքը չկորցնել, մինչև «տենանք ինչ ա ըլնում»… Նույնը՝ այօրվա ընդդիմությունը, հավաքվեցինք, մասովկա ցույց տվեցինք, գոռոռացինք, դրոշներ, փուչիկներ, քաղբանտարկյալների նկարներ, ու տներով։ Ու ամեն անգամ «անակնկալներ» են սպասվում, նոր «բացահայտումներ», որ բացի քո ասած լուրջ ու պատկառելի մարդկանցից նաև գայթակղվեն ու գան պարապ ու հետաքրքրասեր մարդիկ, կարևորը քանակը ապահովվի։ Այնպես որ ես ոչ թե թերագնահատում եմ հանրահավաքի մասնակիցներին, այլ թերահավատորեն եմ վերաբերվում կազմակերպիչների թե ունակություններին, թե ցանկություններին։ Մեր ժողովդրի պոտենցիալը ես երբեք չեմ թերագնահատել։

----------

Բիձա (18.10.2010), Տրիբուն (18.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Վիշապ ջան, կարծել որ հանրահավաք ենք անելու ու միանգամից բոլոր խնդիրներն են լուծվելու, սխալ է: Բայց հլը տեսնեմ էդ հանրահավաքները չլինելու դեպքում նույն ազատ արձակված քաղբանտարկյալները ազատ արձակված կլինեի՞ն, հանրավաքներ չանող երկրում ՉԻ ու ՀԺ թերթերը փակած չէի՞ն լինի, լիքը նոր քաղբանտարկյալներ չէի՞նք ունենա, նոր սկսվող նախաձեռնություններից ամեն մեկին անմիջապես չէի՞ն լռեցնի, տաքսիստների դեղին համարներն արդեն պարտադրած չէի՞ն լինի...

Իհարկե սրանց կողքին կան նաև լիիիի՜քը խնդիրներ, որոնք լուծում չեն ստացել: Բայց հլը տեսնեմ հանրահավաքներ չլինելու դեպքում էդ խնդիրները քանի՞ տաս անգամ ավելի շատ էին լինելու:

Դու հիմա ասելու ես, որ էդ ասածներիցս ոչ մեկը ճիշտ չէ: Ցավալին այն է, որ ես ապացուցելու միայն մեկ մեխանիզմ կարող էի ունենալ. հանրահավաքներ չեղած լինելու պարագայում եղած իրավիճակի ցուցադրում: Բարեբախտաբար ես այդ հնարավորությունը չունեմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, կարծել որ հանրահավաք ենք անելու ու միանգամից բոլոր խնդիրներն են լուծվելու, սխալ է: Բայց հլը տեսնեմ էդ հանրահավաքները չլինելու դեպքում նույն ազատ արձակված քաղբանտարկյալները ազատ արձակված կլինեի՞ն, հանրավաքներ չանող երկրում ՉԻ ու ՀԺ թերթերը փակած չէի՞ն լինի, լիքը նոր քաղբանտարկյալներ չէի՞նք ունենա, նոր սկսվող նախաձեռնություններից ամեն մեկին անմիջապես չէի՞ն լռեցնի, տաքսիստների դեղին համարներն արդեն պարտադրած չէի՞ն լինի...
> 
> Իհարկե սրանց կողքին կան նաև լիիիի՜քը խնդիրներ, որոնք լուծում չեն ստացել: Բայց հլը տեսնեմ հանրահավաքներ չլինելու դեպքում էդ խնդիրները քանի՞ տաս անգամ ավելի շատ էին լինելու:
> 
> *Դու հիմա ասելու ես, որ էդ ասածներիցս ոչ մեկը ճիշտ չէ: Ցավալին այն է, որ ես ապացուցելու միայն մեկ մեխանիզմ կարող էի ունենալ. հանրահավաքներ չեղած լինելու պարագայում եղած իրավիճակի ցուցադրում: Բարեբախտաբար ես այդ հնարավորությունը չունեմ:*


Բռատ, արի մի ապահովագրի քո խոսքերը իմ ապագա ասելիքը գուշակելով։ Բայց արի այդքան էլ չկապենք հանրահավաքները քաղբանտարկյալների ազատվելու հետ, որովհետև կան օբյեկտիվ և սուբյեկտիվ փաստարկներ.
1. Քաբանտարկյալներից ոմանք (եթե ուզում ես, անուններ էլ կտամ) «մեղանչել են», ծանոթ, խնամի բարեկամ են մեջ գցել, փող են խաղացել;
2. Նույն այդ հանրահավաքներով չգիտես ինչու չեն ազատվում Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, Սասուն Միքայելյանը և ուրիշներ... էս մարդիկ կյաժ էի՞ն, թե՞ ասենք Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանից ավելի վտանգավոր էին։ Նիկոլը որ դուրս գա, պատռելու է չէ՞ սաղին։ :Smile: 
Իմ կարծիքով երկուստեք կեղտոտ խաղեր են։ Այսինքն քաղաքականություն է էլի, խոսքի fallacy 3D politics - 3th edition:

----------

Բիձա (18.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> 2. Նույն այդ հանրահավաքներով չգիտես ինչու չեն ազատվում Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, Սասուն Միքայելյանը և ուրիշներ... էս մարդիկ կյաժ էի՞ն, թե՞ ասենք Գագիկ Ջհանգիրյանից ավելի վտանգավոր էին։ Նիկոլը որ դուրս գա, պատռելու է չէ՞ սաղին։


Նիկոլը դուրս գալու է՝ ժամկետն ավարտվելուց շուտ, ու դրան հասնելու ենք մենք, ինչպես որ հասել ենք քաղբանտարկյալների մեծ մասի ազատմանը: Դուրս գալուց հետո «պատռել» սպասելու դեպքում քեզ նոր հիասթափություն է սպասվում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Նիկոլը դուրս գալու է՝ ժամկետն ավարտվելուց շուտ, ու դրան հասնելու ենք մենք, ինչպես որ հասել ենք քաղբանտարկյալների մեծ մասի ազատմանը: Դուրս գալուց հետո «պատռել» սպասելու դեպքում քեզ նոր հիասթափություն է սպասվում:


Բա ես էլ էդ եմ էլի ասում, իմիտացիա՝ քաղբանտարկյալներ, ժամկետից շուտ ազատում, Ազատության հրապարակի գրավում, կոռուպցիա, ֆլան–ֆստան, մինչև հոպ՝ ընտրությունները եկա՜ն, հետո կեղծիքներ, Ազգային Ժողովի մի քանի աթոռի նվաճում, ու էլի պայքար ընտրակեղծիքների դեմ, իմիտացիայի շարունակական ընթացք, հանրահավաքներ, բլա բլա բլա... ։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վիշապ ձյա, եթե քո կարծիքով էնտեղ մենակ «Լևոն-լևոն» գոռացող մասսա ա, ապա ես ափսոսում եմ, որ դու չգիտես, *թե իրականում էնտեղ ինչպիսի լուրջ մարդիկ կան*: Ուղղակի ծիծաղելի ա էդ սահմանումդ: Կար ժամանակ, որ ինքդ էիր ծիծաղում նման սահմանում տվողների վրա:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա պրոցեսներին, ապա ես մի անգամ չի որ գրել եմ: Կներես, էլ չեմ կրնի: Անիմաստ կրկնումներ չեմ սիրում, միևնույն է, դու ասելու ես, որ քեզ չի բավարարում:


Հատուկ շնորհակալություն էս գրառմանդ, Չուկ ջան:

Իսկ գիտե՞ս ինչքան լուրջ մարդիկ կան ՀՀԿ-ում ու ԲՀԿ-ում: Դաժե հետևից մեկ-մեկ Սերժին հայհոյում են: Ես էլ եմ ծիծաղել էտ սահմանման վրա: Հիմա էլ եմ ծիծաղում: Ընդեղ մենակ Լևոն-Լևոն գոռացողները չեն: Ընդեղ, քեզ թվում ա վառ ապագայով ոգևավորված, իսկ իմ կարծիքով հուսահատված ու գնալու տեղ չունեցող մարդիկ են հավաքված: Մինչդեռ ես ու Վիշապը օրինակ թազա գնալու տեղ ենք ման գալիս  :LOL:  :LOL:  Վերջին հաշվով, եթե ստրիպտիզ, ապա գոնե ջահել ու սիրուն աղջիկներով՝ մաշված բիձեքի փոխարեն:

----------

davidus (18.10.2010), Բիձա (18.10.2010), Եկվոր (18.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ընդեղ, քեզ թվում ա վառ ապագայով ոգևավորված, իսկ իմ կարծիքով հուսահատված ու գնալու տեղ չունեցող մարդիկ են հավաքված:


Ձյաձս, էնտեղ կան նաև ոչ հուսահատված, այլ հստակ գիտակցող մարդիկ, թե ուր և ինչի են գնում: Կրկնում եմ տասնմեկ հազար յոթ հարյուր ութսունչորսերորդ անգամ. եթե դու(ք) չեք տեսնում նման պայքարի արդյունավետությունը, ապա դա չի նշանակում, որ այն արդյունավետ չի: Մի ենթադրեք, որ դուք ամենից լավ եք հասկանում, դա էդպես չի: Ինչպես և սխալ է, որ ես եմ ամենալավը հասկանում, ինչպես և սխալ կլինի, եթե ես ինձ ընդհանրապես մոտ չթողնեմ իմ՝ հնարավոր սխալված լինելու միտքը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չուկ ջան, դու էլ շատ խելացի, լուրջ, հավասարակշռված տղա ես։ Դրա համար արի վերացական բաներից չխոսենք, օրինակ ասենք՝ պրոցեսներ, դեպքերի ընթացք, հետևողական պայքար, ակտիվ շարժում և այլն, խոսենք կոնկրետ գործողություններից։ Լևոնը ընդհամենը ժողովդրին հավաքում ճառ է ասում, վերջում էլ մաղթում է բարի գիշեր ու բարի երթ, այդպիսի ակցիա, պիկետ, շարժում, դու էլ որտե՞ղ ես տեսել բացի Հայաստանից։ Ընդ որում ժողովուրդը կոնկրետ ոչինչ չի պահանջում, քանի որ իրեն հավաքողները էլի կոնկրետ ոչինչ չեն պահանջում։ Ու դա հենց սկզբից էլ այդպես է եղել։ Հիմնական նպատակը տարին մի քանի անգամ մարդակույթ ցույց տալն է, ինչն ինձ համար պարզապես իմիտացիա է։ Գրասենյակներում աշխատողներ կան, չէ՞ որ ոչ մի ռեալ գործ չեն անում, փոխարենը օրեկան մի 4–5 հատ նամակ են ուղարկում՝ որի մեջ ինչ–որ վերացական աշխատանքների ու խնդիրների ցուցակներ են, ու СС են անում բոլոր աշխատողներին, մենեջերներին... սա կոչվում է գործունեության իմիտացիա։ Նպատակը՝ ոչինչ չանել, բայց աշխատանքը չկորցնել, մինչև «տենանք ինչ ա ըլնում»… Նույնը՝ այօրվա ընդդիմությունը, հավաքվեցինք, մասովկա ցույց տվեցինք, գոռոռացինք, դրոշներ, փուչիկներ, քաղբանտարկյալների նկարներ, ու տներով։ Ու ամեն անգամ «անակնկալներ» են սպասվում, նոր «բացահայտումներ», որ բացի քո ասած լուրջ ու պատկառելի մարդկանցից նաև գայթակղվեն ու գան պարապ ու հետաքրքրասեր մարդիկ, կարևորը քանակը ապահովվի։ Այնպես որ ես ոչ թե թերագնահատում եմ հանրահավաքի մասնակիցներին, այլ թերահավատորեն եմ վերաբերվում կազմակերպիչների թե ունակություններին, թե ցանկություններին։ Մեր ժողովդրի պոտենցիալը ես երբեք չեմ թերագնահատել։


Վիշապ, Արամ Սարգսյանը կոնկրետ միջոցառում ա առաջարկել: 




> ԱՐԱՄ ԶԱՎԵՆԻ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆ. ԲԱՐԻ ԱՇՈՒՆ ԲՈԼՈՐԻՍ
> 
> Ելույթ ունենալով Մատենադարանի մոտ ընդդիմության հանրահավաքին, Հանրապետություն կուսակցության նախագահ Արամ Զավենի Սարգսյանը հիշել է եղբոր` Վազգեն Սարգսյանի խոսքերը` հերիք է բողոքենք խավարից, *ավելի լավ է յուրաքանչյուրս մեկ մոմ վառենք եւ օգնենք ուրիշներին էլ վառել:* Եվ այդ ժամանակ Հայաստանը կլինի լույսերի մեջ: Արամ Սարգսյանն իր խոսքը ավարտել է բարի աշուն մաղթելով ժողովրդին:

----------


## Chuk

> Վիշապ, Արամ Սարգսյանը կոնկրետ միջոցառում ա առաջարկել:


Արամ Սարգսյանի մտքերը վերլուծել չեմ ուզում, բայց էդ երբվանի՞ց ենք սկսել պատկերավոր խոսքերն ուղիղ հասկանալ  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց հլը տեսնեմ էդ հանրահավաքները չլինելու դեպքում նույն ազատ արձակված քաղբանտարկյալները ազատ արձակված կլինեի՞ն, հանրավաքներ չանող երկրում ՉԻ ու ՀԺ թերթերը փակած չէի՞ն լինի, լիքը նոր քաղբանտարկյալներ չէի՞նք ունենա, նոր սկսվող նախաձեռնություններից ամեն մեկին անմիջապես չէի՞ն լռեցնի, տաքսիստների դեղին համարներն արդեն պարտադրած չէի՞ն լինի...


Կարճ կոնկրետ Չուկ ջան:

1. Քաղբանտարկյալները ազատված կլինեին: 
2. Չի-ն ու ՀԺ-ն փակված չէին լինի:
3. Լիքը նոր քաղբանտարկյալներ չէինք ունենա: 
4. Տաքսիստներին դեղին համարներ չէին պարտադրի: 

Հատ-հատ կարամ ապացուցեմ: Չնայած մեր մեջ ասած էնքան էլ զահլա չունեմ: Բայց, պատճառահետևանքային կապերը իրար մի խառնի: Քաղբանտարկյալները Հայաստանում հայտնվել էին շարժման արդյունքում, այսինք իր իսկ պատճառով բանտերում հայտնվածների ազատելը, որպես սեփական աշխատանքի արդյունք ներկայացնելը աբսուրդ է: Ոնց որ ես մի հ ատ մեծ փող փորեմ, սաղին ասեմ «տեսեք ինչ մեծ ու վատ փոս ա» հետո էտ փոսը իմ ձեռով լցնեմ, ու ասեմ «տեսք ինչ կայֆոտ գործ արեցի, բոլորիդ համար օգտակար»: 

Իսկ ՀԺ-ն ու ՉԻ-ն իշխանություններին ճղում են արդեն տաս տարի, ու ոչ մեկը իրանց չէր փակում ու չի փակի: Չեմ զարմանա որ Ա1+ բացվի: Չի խանգարում, թող խոսան էլի տղեքը: 




> Դու հիմա ասելու ես, որ էդ ասածներիցս ոչ մեկը ճիշտ չէ: Ցավալին այն է, որ ես ապացուցելու միայն մեկ մեխանիզմ կարող էի ունենալ. հանրահավաքներ չեղած լինելու պարագայում եղած իրավիճակի ցուցադրում: Բարեբախտաբար ես այդ հնարավորությունը չունեմ:


Եղած իրավիճակն, ըստ էության, ոչ մի բանով չէր տարբերվի հիմիկվա եղած վիճակից: Կրկնում եմ, ըստ էության: Ֆորմալ առումով, միակ տարբերությունն այն է, որ մեկ ու մեջ փողոցում արտոնված երթով քայլով մի քանի հազար հոգու ենք տեսնում:

----------

Բիձա (18.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Կարճ ու կոնկրետ Տրիբուն ձյա, սխալվում ես, իսկ պատասխանդ կանխագուշակելի էր, անգամ ակնարկել էի, որ էդպիսի պատասխան ա լինելու: Շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձս, էնտեղ կան նաև ոչ հուսահատված, այլ հստակ գիտակցող մարդիկ, թե ուր և ինչի են գնում: Կրկնում եմ տասնմեկ հազար յոթ հարյուր ութսունչորսերորդ անգամ. եթե դու(ք) չեք տեսնում նման պայքարի արդյունավետությունը, ապա դա չի նշանակում, որ այն արդյունավետ չի: Մի ենթադրեք, որ դուք ամենից լավ եք հասկանում, դա էդպես չի: Ինչպես և սխալ է, որ ես եմ ամենալավը հասկանում, ինչպես և սխալ կլինի, եթե ես ինձ ընդհանրապես մոտ չթողնեմ իմ՝ հնարավոր սխալված լինելու միտքը:





> *ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ ԱՌԱՋՆԱՀԵՐԹ Է ԱՐՏԱՀԵՐԹ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ*
> 
> «Առաջնահերթությունների առումով մեր խնդիրը արտահերթ ընտրություններն են, եւ ինչպես միտինգում հայտարարվեց, արդեն՝ նախագահական արտահերթ ընտրություններ, եւ դա է դառնում հիմնական միջոցը մնացած խնդիրների լուծման համար»,- այսօրվա ասուլիսին հայտարարեց ՀՀՇ վարչության նախագահ Արամ Մանուկյանը` խոսելով ներքաղաքական զարգացումների մասին:


Չուկ ջան, քանի որ դու տեսնում ես այն ինչը կոնկրետ ես չեմ տեսնում, կամ տեսնում եմ լրիվ հակառակը, ապա ես պաշտոնապես հայտարարում եմ. 

*Ես կընդունեմ, որ ես զուրկ եմ դատողություններ անելու ու իրականությունը տեսնելու հնարավորությունից, եթե տեղի ունենա ՀԱԿ հայտարարած գլխավոր առաջնահերթությունը՝ արտահերթ ընտրություններ՝ նախագահական կամ ԱԺ: Եթե նույնիսկ արտահերթ ընտրությունների արդյունքում իշխանույթունները նորից հաղթեն, ապա միևնույնն է, կընդունեմ, որ ես սխալվել եմ: Հայտարարում եմ նաև, որ արտահերթ ընտրությունների դեպքում բոլոր ուժերս ներդնելու եմ ՀԱԿ-ի օգտին: Հակառակ դեպքում, ամեն ինչ անելու եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը ԱԺ չմտնի:* 

Չուկ ջան, էս ես, էս դու, էս քո տենալը, էս իմ չտենալը, էս էլ միակ ուժի միտինգն ու միակ ուժի հայտարարությունը: Կարա՞ս հակառակ հայտարարությամբ հանդես գաս:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:53 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:49 ----------




> Արամ Սարգսյանի մտքերը վերլուծել չեմ ուզում, բայց էդ երբվանի՞ց ենք սկսել պատկերավոր խոսքերն ուղիղ հասկանալ


Այ սենց պատկերավոր խոսքերն են էլի, որ էս օրի ենք: Ապեր, որ ուզենամ պատկերավոր խոսք լսեմ, վարչապետին կլսեմ առավոտից իրիկուն - Նարեկացիով, Շիրակացիով, Ավետարանով, Բայրոնով ու Գյոթեով ելույթներ ա ունենում: Բա հիշու՞մ ես Ծաղիկ Ռուբոն ինչ պատկերավոր մտքեր էր արտահայտում: Բա դմբլդոխի ամեն հարցազրույցը մի հատ պատկերավոր մտքի գոհար ա՝ առյուծով բանով:

----------

Askalaf (18.10.2010), Բիձա (18.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, էս ես, էս դու, էս քո տենալը, էս իմ չտենալը, էս էլ միակ ուժի միտինգն ու միակ ուժի հայտարարությունը: Կարա՞ս հակառակ հայտարարությամբ հանդես գաս:


Ես քո տեսակետը հասկանում եմ: Բայց դա ճիշտ մոտեցում չի՝ իմ խորագույն համոզմամբ: Նպատակին չհասնելը չի նշանակում էդ ուղղությամբ քայլեր չանել, թեև իհարկե կարող է նաև էդպես լինել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նպատակին չհասնելը չի նշանակում էդ ուղղությամբ քայլեր չանել, թեև իհարկե կարող է նաև էդպես լինել:


Էկանք հասանք տեղ: Քայլեր անել պետք է, դրան հակառակ ոչ մեկս ստեղ ոչ մի բան չի ասել: 

Իսկ նպատակին չհասնելը նշանակու՞մ է, որ կարող է քայլերը ճիշտ չեն ու պետք է քայլերը փոխել: Կամ քայլողին:

----------

Բիձա (18.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Էկանք հասանք տեղ: Քայլեր անել պետք է, դրան հակառակ ոչ մեկս ստեղ ոչ մի բան չի ասել: 
> 
> Իսկ նպատակին չհասնելը նշանակու՞մ է, որ կարող է քայլերը ճիշտ չեն ու պետք է քայլերը փոխել: Կամ քայլողին:


Շատ լավ, տեղ հասանք: Տամ նույն հարցը, ինչ բազմիցս տվել ու չեմ ստացել որևէ պատասխան: Ի՞նչ քայլ կարելի է հիմա անել: Ըստ քեզ, իհարկե: Քայլ, որը չի անում ՀԱԿ-ը:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Շատ լավ, տեղ հասանք: Տամ նույն հարցը, ինչ բազմիցս տվել ու չեմ ստացել որևէ պատասխան: Ի՞նչ քայլ կարելի է հիմա անել: Ըստ քեզ, իհարկե: Քայլ, որը չի անում ՀԱԿ-ը:


Մինչև Տրիբուն ախպերը գա, ես իմ կարծիքն ասեմ եթե կարելի է :Blush:  
Ժողովդրին պետք է ասել ճշմարտությունը ու մի քիչ խոսել լոմի տեսությունից։ Այնուհետև անհապաղ ինքնագնդակահարվել Մատենադարանի հարթակում։ Կամ էլ առհասարակ չերևալ ժողովդրի աչքին։ Նամուսով մարդիկ տենց կանեին։

----------

davidus (18.10.2010), Բիձա (18.10.2010), Տրիբուն (18.10.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շատ լավ, տեղ հասանք: Տամ նույն հարցը, ինչ բազմիցս տվել ու չեմ ստացել որևէ պատասխան: Ի՞նչ քայլ կարելի է հիմա անել: Ըստ քեզ, իհարկե: Քայլ, որը չի անում ՀԱԿ-ը:


Ապեր, մի քսան անգամ պատասխանել եմ էս հարցին: Դու Ադմին տղա ես, որ ուզենաս կարաս գտնես պատասխաններս - կետ առ կետ: Մենակ մի քնաի անգամ Մեֆին եմ գրել: Ես ինքս ֆորումից թույլ տղա եմ, ինքս իմ գրառումները չեմ կարում գտնեմ: 

Այնպես որ, ինչպես դու ես ասում Չուկ ջան, զրպարտում ես  :LOL:  Մի քանի անգամ ա ասվել, թե ինչ պիտի անի ՀԱԿ-ը, որ հիմա չի անում:

----------


## Բիձա

http://www.armtimes.com/18285

Հրանտ Տեր Աբրահամյանի փայլուն հոդվածն է: 
Իմ կարծիքով հավասարապես վերաբերում է թե իշխանություններին և թե ընդիմությանը:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, մի քսան անգամ պատասխանել եմ էս հարցին: Դու Ադմին տղա ես, որ ուզենաս կարաս գտնես պատասխաններս - կետ առ կետ: Մենակ մի քնաի անգամ Մեֆին եմ գրել: Ես ինքս ֆորումից թույլ տղա եմ, ինքս իմ գրառումները չեմ կարում գտնեմ: 
> 
> Այնպես որ, ինչպես դու ես ասում Չուկ ջան, զրպարտում ես  Մի քանի անգամ ա ասվել, թե ինչ պիտի անի ՀԱԿ-ը, որ հիմա չի անում:


Ձյաձս, ես բազում անգամներ տեսել եմ քո չպատասխանները, ու ոչ մի անգամ պատասխանը: Էն, ինչն օրինակ Վիշապն ա գրել քեզնից մի գրառում վերև, պատասխան չի: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի էր ասել. «Ընդդիմությունը պետք է հաղթի», «Ընդդիմությունը պետք է կառուցողական լինի» և այլն  :Wink:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ձյաձս, ես բազում անգամներ տեսել եմ քո չպատասխանները, ու ոչ մի անգամ պատասխանը: Էն, ինչն օրինակ Վիշապն ա գրել քեզնից մի գրառում վերև, պատասխան չի: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի էր ասել. «Ընդդիմությունը պետք է հաղթի», «Ընդդիմությունը պետք է կառուցողական լինի» և այլն


Չուկ ջան, Տրիբունը առնվազն մի 10-նյակ դիդակտիկ նյութերով համալրված, կոնկրետ ու շատ պատկերավոր առաջարկներ ունի: Եթե հները մի կողմ դնենք, նորերը  սկսում են  էս բաժնի #169 գրառումից:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձս, ես բազում անգամներ տեսել եմ քո չպատասխանները, ու ոչ մի անգամ պատասխանը: Էն, ինչն օրինակ Վիշապն ա գրել քեզնից մի գրառում վերև, պատասխան չի: Նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի էր ասել. «Ընդդիմությունը պետք է հաղթի», «Ընդդիմությունը պետք է կառուցողական լինի» և այլն


Չուկ ջան, բացի Բիձու նշած դիադակտիկ նյութերից, մենակ Կուկին ու Մեֆին մի քանի անգամ կետ առ կետ գրել եմ, թե ինչ ա պետք անել, քայլ առ քայլ: Հիմա կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում, ոչ էլ կարամ գտնեմ, բայց կարաս իրանցից հարցնես:  :Sad: 

Կարամ ասեմ, որ կետ առաջինով առաջարկում էի, որ Լևոնը տուֆտա ելույթներ ունենալու փոխարեն անկեղծ ժողովրդին ասի, որ սահմանդրական ճանապարհը ֆուֆլոյա ... ու սենց մի քանի կետով մինչև լիարժեք հաղթանակ:  :Hands Up:

----------


## boooooooom

Ես կարճ կգրեմ. հարկավոր է, որ ամեն մարդ իր գործով զբաղվի, այն գործով որն իր մոտ ամենա լավն է ստացվում. Մեր Երկրին օդի ջրի պես հարստանալ է պետք: Տնտեսությունը պետք է "աշխատի". Իսկ մենք ինչով ենք զբաղված` իրար քննադատելով, հաճախ անտեղի. Վերջ տանք խոզությանը, մաքուր պահենք մեր շրջապատը.  Ապրենք կանոնավոր. Ես երևի շատ երազեցի :Sad:

----------

Tig (18.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (19.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չուկ ջան, բացի Բիձու նշած դիադակտիկ նյութերից, մենակ Կուկին ու Մեֆին մի քանի անգամ կետ առ կետ գրել եմ, թե ինչ ա պետք անել, քայլ առ քայլ: Հիմա կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում, ոչ էլ կարամ գտնեմ, բայց կարաս իրանցից հարցնես: 
> 
> Կարամ ասեմ, որ կետ առաջինով առաջարկում էի, որ* Լևոնը տուֆտա ելույթներ ունենալու փոխարեն անկեղծ ժողովրդին ասի, որ սահմանդրական ճանապարհը ֆուֆլոյա* ... ու սենց մի քանի կետով մինչև լիարժեք հաղթանակ:


այ էսի ինքնին արդեն ֆուֆլո ա ընգեր, որովհետև.

-որևէ քաղաքական ուժ աշխարհում, իրավունք չունի ոչ էթիկական ոչ իրավական ոչ էլ բարոյական քննարկելու ոչ սահմանադրական ճանապարհ… հենց մենակ էն բանի համար որ նրան օրինականորեն կձերբակալեն աշխարհի ցանկացած երկրում… *եթե տենց ուժ կա որ խոսում ա դրանից ուրեմն ծախված ա իշխանություններին*

- ոչ սահմանադրական ճանապրհը՝ լոմը սկսում ա այնտեղ որտեղ որ քաղաքականությունն ու դիվանագիտությունը կանգնում են, դրա համար *լոմի քննարկումն ինքնին աբսուրդ ա, քանի որ լոմը մեջտեղ ա գալիս երբ որ քննարկումներն են դադարում…*ընենց որ միտինգներին լոմի մասին բանահյուսություններ չեն կարող լինել

- որևէ քաղաքական ուժ չի կարող իր վրա պատասխանատվություն վերցնել լոմի հետևանքների համար, որովհետև նախ ինքը լծակներ ու միջոցներ չունի լոմավորների անվտանգությունն ապահովելու, որոնք դուրս են գալիս զինված կանոնավոր ջոկատների դեմ: *Ժողովուրդը քաղաքական ընդդիմության բանակը չի որ ռազմական խնդիրներ լուծի ու նրա ղեկավարությունն էլ պատասխանատվություն կրի պարտության կամ զոհերի համար.* ընդդիմություն ժողովուրդ հարաբերությունները կոնտրակտային չեն, երբ որ ընդդիմությանը հետևում ես դա 100% երաշխիք չի հաղթանակի ու սա պետք ա լավ հասկանալ, ինչքան էլ որ քաղաքական ընդդիմությունը դա ընտրությունների ժամանակ ասի… սա ընտրապայքար ա և բոլոր կողմերն էլ պայքարում են հաղթանակի համար…

- *քաղաքական ուժը պարտավոր ա ցանկացած միջոց իր ուժերի սահմաններում կիրառի արյունահեղությունը կասեցնելու համար…* մոռացեք որ որևէ քաղաքական ուժ կարող ա "ի լոմ" կոչեր անի… որովհետև դա կլինի էդ ուժի վերջին կոչը… տենց բան չի եղել որ քաղաքական ուժը զենքի կոչ անի… նա չի կարող պատասխանատվություն կրել դրա հետևանքների համար… նրա պատասխանատվությունն ու ժողովրդի կորուստները չեն կարող ադեկվատ լինել…

Այնպես որ երբեք որևէ քաղաքական ուժ ձեզ լոմի կոչեր, կամ ոչ սահմանադրական կոչեր չի անելու, մոռացեք դրա մասին ու մի դատեք քաղաքական ուժին այս տեսանկյունից… քաղաքական ուժը ժողովրդի գեներալիտետը չի որ ասի "դուք լոմերով էս կոմից վրա տվեք ազգային ժողովին, դուք էլ պոչտաները գրավեք"… եթե եղավ տենց ուժ ուրեմն դրանք խաբեություն են, որովհետև պարտության դեպքում նրանք բանտ են գնալու կոչերի համար իսկ դուք մարդասպանության համար, իսկ հաղթանակի դեպքում, լոմավորներին են մեջտեղից մաքրելու, որովհետև նրանք շատ լավ գիտեն թե ինչի են ընդունակ նրանք ու էդ լոմն իրանց գլխին ա գալու… մոռացեք որ վախից կարող ա լավ աշխատեն…

*լոմը իր ձեռքը կարող է վերցնել միայն ժողովուրդն իր իսկ նախաձեռնությամբ ու պատասխանատվությամբ…*

Լևոնը ոչ մեկին էլ չի խաբել, նա միշտ էլ աել էր ու ասում է, "Ազգային ժողովի վրա հարձակումներ չեն լինի, ցանկապատներ չեն կոտրվի"… էն ժամանակ իր պարտքն է եղել արյունահեղությունը կասեցնել ու ինքն արել ա… եթե մեղադրում եք իրան շարժումը սպանելու մեջ ապա ի պաշտպանություն նրա կասեմ որ էս իշխանությունների ախորժակից ու արտասահմանի աջակցությունից դատելով ավելի վատ արյունահեղություններ կարող էր լինել ու իրա *պարտքն* է եղել որպես քաղաքական ուժ դա թույլ չտալ…

եթե չեք ուզում կարող եք չաջակցել էդ քաղաքական ուժին, ու սպասել որ մի հատ "ազնիվ կարգին քաղաքական ուժ ա գալու որ ձեզ ճշմարտությունն ասի ոչ սահմանադրական եղանակի ու լոմի մասին" … դա ձեր իրավունքն է ու ես ոչ ասում կգա տենց մարդ/ուժ ոչ էլ ասում եմ չի գա… դրա միակ ձևը սպասելն ա որ գա ու էնքան սպասել մինչև համբերությունը հատնի, կամ էլ գա…

----------

Askalaf (18.10.2010), Chuk (19.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> այ էսի ինքնին արդեն ֆուֆլո ա ընգեր, որովհետև.
> 
> -որևէ քաղաքական ուժ *աշխարհում,* իրավունք չունի ոչ էթիկական ոչ իրավական ոչ էլ բարոյական քննարկելու ոչ սահմանադրական ճանապարհ… հենց մենակ էն բանի համար որ նրան օրինականորեն կձերբակալեն *աշխարհի ցանկացած երկրում*… *եթե տենց ուժ կա որ խոսում ա դրանից ուրեմն ծախված ա իշխանություններին*
> 
> - ոչ սահմանադրական ճանապրհը՝ լոմը սկսում ա այնտեղ որտեղ որ քաղաքականությունն ու դիվանագիտությունը կանգնում են, դրա համար *լոմի քննարկումն ինքնին աբսուրդ ա, քանի որ լոմը մեջտեղ ա գալիս երբ որ քննարկումներն են դադարում…*ընենց որ միտինգներին լոմի մասին բանահյուսություններ չեն կարող լինել
> 
> - որևէ քաղաքական ուժ չի կարող իր վրա պատասխանատվություն վերցնել լոմի հետևանքների համար, որովհետև նախ ինքը լծակներ ու միջոցներ չունի լոմավորների անվտանգությունն ապահովելու, որոնք դուրս են գալիս զինված կանոնավոր ջոկատների դեմ: *Ժողովուրդը քաղաքական ընդդիմության բանակը չի որ ռազմական խնդիրներ լուծի ու նրա ղեկավարությունն էլ պատասխանատվություն կրի պարտության կամ զոհերի համար.* ընդդիմություն ժողովուրդ հարաբերությունները կոնտրակտային չեն, երբ որ ընդդիմությանը հետևում ես դա 100% երաշխիք չի հաղթանակի ու սա պետք ա լավ հասկանալ, ինչքան էլ որ քաղաքական ընդդիմությունը դա ընտրությունների ժամանակ ասի… սա ընտրապայքար ա և բոլոր կողմերն էլ պայքարում են հաղթանակի համար…
> 
> - *քաղաքական ուժը պարտավոր ա ցանկացած միջոց իր ուժերի սահմաններում կիրառի արյունահեղությունը կասեցնելու համար…* մոռացեք որ որևէ քաղաքական ուժ կարող ա "ի լոմ" կոչեր անի… որովհետև դա կլինի էդ ուժի վերջին կոչը… տենց բան չի եղել որ քաղաքական ուժը զենքի կոչ անի… նա չի կարող պատասխանատվություն կրել դրա հետևանքների համար… նրա պատասխանատվությունն ու ժողովրդի կորուստները չեն կարող ադեկվատ լինել…
> ...


Մեֆ, 
 Մեզանից որս է ասել,  թե թող ընդիմությունը միտինգից, կամ հրապարակավ կոչ անի լոմ վերցնելու՞: Մշտապես քննադատությունը գնացել է ընդիմության միարժեքորեն տարվող պացիֆիստական քարոզի այն մասին, թե  հանկարծ ուրիշ բան չանեք, արեք մեր հետևից սահմանադրական ճանապարհով, երգ ու պարով, հեսա կտենաք դրանց ոնց ենք լացանելու: 
Մենք ասել ենք, որ ընդիմությունը եթե առերես գնում է սահմանադրական ճանապարհով, իր գործն է, բայց նա իրավունք չունի մարդկանց հիմարացնի՝  հեսա-հեսա սպասվող սահմանադրական լոլոներով: Պետք է գոնե ասվեր, ժաղովուրդ ջան, մենք հրապարակավ ՝սահմանադրականն ենք անում, բայց դուք տեսնում եք, որ մեր սահմանադրականին իրենք իրենց հաստավզերին են դեմ արել: Եթե դուք էլ  տեսնում եք, որ   մի անասուն ձեզ ծուռ նայեց, դուք էլ իրեն ծուռ նայեք: Եթե քրֆեց, դուք էլ իրան ավելին քրֆեք, եթե ձեռ բարձրացրեց ձեր վրա,  դուք էլ ոտ, քար ու փեփով տվեք լացացրեք էդ պադոնոկին: 
Այ  էսքանը ասել չկարողացող ընդիմությունը ընդիմություն չի, այլ քռչ ա: Հիմա դու մեր էս տեսակետին ես  դեմ՞: Պադոնոկին մարդավարի պատասխան տալն ա քեզ սրտնեղել՞ Սրանից էս էս ըտենց ռագնապած՞: Էսքան ասելու վրա քո իմացած աշխարհի որ երկրում  իշխանությունները կարան կրակեն՞: Ասա էդ երկրի տեղը իմանանք ու ոտ չդնենք:  Մեֆ կարող ա մութ ա՞ :  էդքան իրավունքը ու դրանից էլ շատ ավելի շատ, սահմանադրորեն ա ամրագրված: 
Լոմի մասին մեր խոսակցությունների նպատակն այն է եղել, որ գոնե խոսակցություն սկսվի մարդկանց մեջ իրենք իրենց հաստավզից պաշտպանելու հաստավզին չեզոքացնելու համար: 
 Տրիբունի ներկայացրած սցենարը լավ չես կարդացել: Ինքը առաջարկել էր, որ  լոմը ինքը շեֆը բերում, տալիս է մեկին ու ասում է *իմ գլուխը առաջինը ցխի:*  Հետո նոր ում  կուզենաս: Սա էլ է լոմով իշխանությունների դեմ կոչ՞:
Մեֆ ջան, տեսակետդ հասկացել ենք, բայց այն իր մեջ միջազգային, իրավական, հասարակական, տրադիցիոն,  ոչ տրադիցիոն ու առավել ևս  քաղաքական որևէ հիմնարար կամ անժխտելի ուժ չունի իր մեջ: Դա ընդամենը քո տեսակետն է: Մի բարձրացրու այն միջազգային իրավական նորմի մակարդակ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, 
> *Մեզանից որս է ասել,  թե թող ընդիմությունը միտինգից, կամ հրապարակավ կոչ անի լոմ վերցնելու՞:* Մշտապես քննադատությունը գնացել է ընդիմության միարժեքորեն տարվող պացիֆիստական քարոզի այն մասին, թե  հանկարծ ուրիշ բան չանեք, արեք մեր հետևից սահմանադրական ճանապարհով, երգ ու պարով, հեսա կտենաք դրանց ոնց ենք լացանելու: 
> *Մենք ասել ենք, որ ընդիմությունը եթե առերես գնում է սահմանադրական ճանապարհով, իր գործն է, բայց նա իրավունք չունի մարդկանց հիմարացնի՝  հեսա-հեսա սպասվող սահմանադրական լոլոներով: Պետք է գոնե ասվեր, ժաղովուրդ ջան, մենք հրապարակավ ՝սահմանադրականն ենք անում, բայց դուք տեսնում եք, որ մեր սահմանադրականին իրենք իրենց հաստավզերին են դեմ արել: Եթե դուք էլ  տեսնում եք, որ   մի անասուն ձեզ ծուռ նայեց, դուք էլ իրեն ծուռ նայեք: Եթե քրֆեց, դուք էլ իրան ավելին քրֆեք, եթե ձեռ բարձրացրեց ձեր վրա,  դուք էլ ոտ, քար ու փեփով տվեք լացացրեք էդ պադոնոկին:* 
> ....................................
> Լոմի մասին մեր խոսակցությունների նպատակն այն է եղել, որ գոնե խոսակցություն սկսվի մարդկանց մեջ իրենք իրենց հաստավզից պաշտպանելու հաստավզին չեզոքացնելու համար: 
> *Տրիբունի ներկայացրած սցենարը լավ չես կարդացել: Ինքը առաջարկել էր, որ  լոմը ինքը շեֆը բերում, տալիս է մեկին ու ասում է իմ գլուխը առաջինը ցխի:  Հետո նոր ում  կուզենաս: Սա էլ է լոմով իշխանությունների դեմ կոչ՞:*
> Մեֆ ջան, տեսակետդ հասկացել ենք, բայց այն իր մեջ միջազգային, իրավական, հասարակական, տրադիցիոն,  ոչ տրադիցիոն ու առավել ևս  քաղաքական որևէ հիմնարար կամ անժխտելի ուժ չունի իր մեջ: Դա ընդամենը քո տեսակետն է: Մի բարձրացրու այն միջազգային իրավական նորմի մակարդակ:


ապեր ընդգծել էի… *երբ որ ընդդիմությունն ասում ա "սահմանադրական ուղղին ֆուֆլո" ա, դա նշանակում ա որ ոչ սահմանադրական ուղղին ա ճիշտը* և եթե ուզում եք իշխանափոխություն անել ոչ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով պետք ա անեք… պետք չի ձևցնել թե տենց չի…

ապեր էս ընդգծածն էլ ա բռնության կոչ… համաձայնվի որ տենց բան մեկն ասի էդ նշանակում ա "ի լոմ"… ես ձեր կողմից եմ ապեր, բայց էդ տենց ա հասկացվում…

… Տրիբուն ախպոր սցենարը, փոխաբերական սցենար ա… տենց բան չի կարող լինել… եթե ուզում եք որ ընդդիմության գլուխը լոմով ջարդեք, վերցրեք լոմը ու ջարդեք, խի՞ եք սպասում որ իրանք ձեզ լոմ տան… իշխանությունն էլ ձեզ կօգնի… էսի անհնար ա քննարկել ընգեր… *լոմով ոչ միայն իշխանության դեմ չես կարող դուրս գալ, այլ նաև ընդդիմության դեմ… որևէ մեկի դեմ չես կրող դուրս գալ…* բայց մեր իշխանությունները, համոզված եմ, աչք կփակեն ընդդիմության դեմ ցանկացած ոտնձգություն… ընենց որ պոդդերժկա էլ կա, կարաք հանգիստ գործի անցնեք…

… ապեր, իմ ասածն էս ա… *ընդդիմության առաջին իսկ ոչ սահմանադրական կոչից հետո, դա լինելու ա իրաենց վերջին կոչը, բոլորին, լավագույն դեպքում, ձերբակալելու են անկախ նրանից թե էդ կոչն ինչ ձևկերպում ա ունենալու… ե*թե էս ա ձեր երազանքի ընդդիմությունը, ապա մի զարմացեք որ ուշանում ա… 




> *Այ  էսքանը ասել չկարողացող ընդիմությունը ընդիմություն չի, այլ քռչ ա: Հիմա դու մեր էս տեսակետին ես  դեմ՞*: Պադոնոկին մարդավարի պատասխան տալն ա քեզ սրտնեղել՞ Սրանից էս էս ըտենց ռագնապած՞: Էսքան ասելու վրա քո իմացած աշխարհի որ երկրում  իշխանությունները կարան կրակեն՞: Ասա էդ երկրի տեղը իմանանք ու ոտ չդնենք:  Մեֆ կարող ա մութ ա՞ :  էդքան իրավունքը ու դրանից էլ շատ ավելի շատ, սահմանադրորեն ա ամրագրված:


ապեր ես հենց սրան եմ դեմ, որովհետև ընդդիմությունը չի կարող տենց բան ասել, սա բռնության կոչ է աշխարհի բոլոր երկրներուն… իմ իմացած բոլոր երկրների կեսում եթե տենց բան ասես կձերբակալեն, մյուս կեսում էլ չասած կխփեն… դու կոչ ես անում չենթարկվել իրավապահ մարմիններին… ԱՄՆ-ում տենց ա… հիմա ինչքանով ա մութ կամ լուս դու որոշի…

----------

Chuk (19.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

http://hetq.am/am/society/azatamart-7/

Մեֆ, օրինակ   էս էսօր տպված է հետք online -ում 
Սա տեսականորեն բռնության կոչ է: Քո կարծիքով իրենք կարող են սրա գրողին, տպողին բռնեն տանեն օրինական կոխեն ծակը: Բայց կտեսնես, ոչ մի բան էլ չեն  անելու, որովհետև արդեն վաղուց հայաստանում իշխանություն չկա, տեղը ֆուֆլո է, էշ վազացնող,  էշ-առյուծ կռվցնող, Medicare-ից փող գողացող  անմակարդակ գեղցիների կուշկա յա:  
Մեֆ, կարդացել ես, Տրիբունի դրած էշի վազքի մրցումների մասին հոդվածը՞: Ես ահավոր նվաստացած եմ զգում, որ հայաստանի տեր ա դառել ու մի ամբողջ ազգ ա շարունակում էլ ավելի չոքացնել  էդ մակարդակի խալխը: 
Ու էդ ֆոնին դու խոսում ես սաղ աշխարհի կարգ ու կանոնի ու սահմանադրականի մասին: Արաղս խմեմ, այ ախպեր:  :Bad: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:06 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:55 ----------




> ապեր ընդգծել էի… *երբ որ ընդդիմությունն ասում ա "սահմանադրական ուղղին ֆուֆլո" ա, դա նշանակում ա որ ոչ սահմանադրական ուղղին ա ճիշտը* և եթե ուզում եք իշխանափոխություն անել ոչ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով պետք ա անեք… պետք չի ձևցնել թե տենց չի…
> 
> ապեր էս ընդգծածն էլ ա բռնության կոչ… համաձայնվի որ տենց բան մեկն ասի էդ նշանակում ա "ի լոմ"… ես ձեր կողմից եմ ապեր, բայց էդ տենց ա հասկացվում…
> 
> … Տրիբուն ախպոր սցենարը, փոխաբերական սցենար ա… տենց բան չի կարող լինել… եթե ուզում եք որ ընդդիմության գլուխը լոմով ջարդեք, վերցրեք լոմը ու ջարդեք, խի՞ եք սպասում որ իրանք ձեզ լոմ տան… իշխանությունն էլ ձեզ կօգնի… էսի անհնար ա քննարկել ընգեր… *լոմով ոչ միայն իշխանության դեմ չես կարող դուրս գալ, այլ նաև ընդդիմության դեմ… որևէ մեկի դեմ չես կրող դուրս գալ…* բայց մեր իշխանությունները, համոզված եմ, աչք կփակեն ընդդիմության դեմ ցանկացած ոտնձգություն… ընենց որ պոդդերժկա էլ կա, կարաք հանգիստ գործի անցնեք…
> 
> … ապեր, իմ ասածն էս ա… *ընդդիմության առաջին իսկ ոչ սահմանադրական կոչից հետո, դա լինելու ա իրաենց վերջին կոչը, բոլորին, լավագույն դեպքում, ձերբակալելու են անկախ նրանից թե էդ կոչն ինչ ձևկերպում ա ունենալու… ե*թե էս ա ձեր երազանքի ընդդիմությունը, ապա մի զարմացեք որ ուշանում ա… 
> 
> 
> ...


Մեֆ, ցավդ տանեմ, թարգի ապատեղեկելը: ՄԻ անգամ գրել էի, ու նորից եմ կրկնելու: speeding -ի թիկետի դասին, ոստիկանն ասեց ձեռ բարցացնեն նրանք, որոնք զենք ունեն: Մարդ ձեռ չբարցացրեց: Ասեց ուրեմն լսեք, որ մեկը գա ձեզ թալանելու, վիրավորելու, կամ սպանելու, ոչ մի շանս չկա, որ դուք կհասցնեք 911 զանգեք: Ասեց ես հեսա թաշակի եմ, էս օֆիսում զենք ունեմ, մեքենայի մեջ ունեմ, տանը ունեմ, վրես ունեմ: Տղես ունի, կնիկս ունի, աղջկեքս ունեն:  Գնացեք, զենք առեք ու պատրաստ եղեք ձեզ պաշտպանելու: Ու որ տեսնեք, թե մեկն ուզում է կրակել ձեր վրա, առաջինը դուք կրակեք, որովհետև եթե սպասեցիք,չեք հասցնի վաաբշե կրակել: 
Մեֆ, այ էս լուսության մեջ եմ ախպեր, զենքն էլ առած:

----------

Mephistopheles (19.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> http://hetq.am/am/society/azatamart-7/
> 
> Մեֆ, օրինակ   էս էսօր տպված է հետք online -ում 
> Սա տեսականորեն բռնության կոչ է: Քո կարծիքով իրենք կարող են սրա գրողին, տպողին բռնեն տանեն օրինական կոխեն ծակը: Բայց կտեսնես, ոչ մի բան էլ չեն  անելու, որովհետև արդեն վաղուց հայաստանում իշխանություն չկա, տեղը ֆուֆլո է, էշ վազացնող,  էշ-առյուծ կռվցնող, Medicare-ից փող գողացող  անմակարդակ գեղցիների կուշկա յա:  
> Մեֆ, կարդացել ես, Տրիբունի դրած էշի վազքի մրցումների մասին հոդվածը՞: Ես ահավոր նվաստացած եմ զգում, որ հայաստանի տեր ա դառել ու մի ամբողջ ազգ ա շարունակում էլ ավելի չոքացնել  էդ մակարդակի խալխը: 
> Ու էդ ֆոնին դու խոսում ես սաղ աշխարհի կարգ ու կանոնի ու սահմանադրականի մասին: Արաղս խմեմ, այ ախպեր:


ապեր նախ մի հատ ուզեցի շնորհակալություն տալ, որովհետև լավն էր… բայց ասեմ, բռնության կոչ չկար մեջը չնայած էս իշխանությունների համար կարող ա դա էլ լինի բռնությն կոչ…

ամեն ինչի հետ համաձայն եմ Բիձա ջան, իմ արյունն էլ ա գլխիս տալիս, երբ սենց բաներ եմ տեսնում,… *բայց հաղթելու է նա ում բանականությունն ա առաջնայինը և նյարդերը պինդ…*

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:26 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:08 ----------




> Մեֆ, ցավդ տանեմ, թարգի ապատեղեկելը: ՄԻ անգամ գրել էի, ու նորից եմ կրկնելու: speeding -ի թիկետի դասին, ոստիկանն ասեց ձեռ բարցացնեն նրանք, որոնք զենք ունեն: Մարդ ձեռ չբարցացրեց: Ասեց ուրեմն լսեք, որ մեկը գա ձեզ թալանելու, վիրավորելու, կամ սպանելու, ոչ մի շանս չկա, որ դուք կհասցնեք 911 զանգեք: Ասեց ես հեսա թաշակի եմ, էս օֆիսում զենք ունեմ, մեքենայի մեջ ունեմ, տանը ունեմ, վրես ունեմ: Տղես ունի, կնիկս ունի, աղջկեքս ունեն:  Գնացեք, զենք առեք ու պատրաստ եղեք ձեզ պաշտպանելու: Ու որ տեսնեք, թե մեկն ուզում է կրակել ձեր վրա, առաջինը դուք կրակեք, որովհետև եթե սպասեցիք,չեք հասցնի վաաբշե կրակել: 
> Մեֆ, այ էս լուսության մեջ եմ ախպեր, զենքն էլ առած:


Բիձ ապատեղեկատվություն չկա… դու խոսում ես կրիմնալից պաշտպանվելու՝ ես մեր իրավապահների որոնք սերտաճել են արդեն բառիս բուն իմաստով կրիմինալ իշխանությունների հետ… սրանք նույն բաները չեն… քո ասածից դուրս ա գալիս, որ ով ասեց ախքիդ վերևը ունք կա կարաս պիստալետդ հանես ու ճակատին շարես անկախ նրանից ոստիկան ա թե ինչ ա… իսկ կալիֆորնիայում լրիվ տարբեր ա…

----------


## dvgray

> եթե չեք ուզում կարող եք չաջակցել էդ քաղաքական ուժին, ու սպասել որ մի հատ "ազնիվ կարգին քաղաքական ուժ ա գալու որ ձեզ ճշմարտությունն ասի ոչ սահմանադրական եղանակի ու լոմի մասին" … դա ձեր իրավունքն է ու ես ոչ ասում կգա տենց մարդ/ուժ ոչ էլ ասում եմ չի գա… դրա միակ ձևը սպասելն ա որ գա ու էնքան սպասել մինչև համբերությունը հատնի, կամ էլ գա…


Հայասռտանում այդպիսի քաղ. ուժ չի գա: որովհետև այդ քաղ. ուժը չունի ոչ մի հենարան:
այն մասսան, որը այժմյան Հայաստանում կազմում է բացարձակ մեծամասնություն /99 և ավել տոկոս/ այդպիսի ուժի չի հարի երբեք: այ եթե այդպիսի ուժը հենվի արտասահման քոչած մտավոր պոտենցիալ ունեցող ու մարդկային սկուզունքներ ունեցող մասսայի վրա, ապա որոշակի շանսեր հավանաբար կունենա: վատ չէր լինի Սահակաշվիլու տարբերակը  :Think: 
իսկ Հայաստանում այդպիսի հենարանի գոյության տոկոսը գնալով հավասարվում է 0-ի, Զվարթնեցից օդ բարձրացող ամեն մի հաջորդ օդանավի հետ:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  08:01 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  07:58 ----------




> ազնիվ … քաղաքական ուժ


կարծում եմ եթե այս տողերը կարդար Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ապա հատուկ կշեշտեր, որ .
-Ազնվությունը՝ քաղաքական կատեգորիա չէ  :Cool:

----------


## Բիձա

> Հայասռտանում այդպիսի քաղ. ուժ չի գա: որովհետև այդ քաղ. ուժը չունի ոչ մի հենարան:
> այն մասսան, որը այժմյան Հայաստանում կազմում է բացարձակ մեծամասնություն /99 և ավել տոկոս/ այդպիսի ուժի չի հարի երբեք: այ եթե այդպիսի ուժը հենվի արտասահման քոչած մտավոր պոտենցիալ ունեցող ու մարդկային սկուզունքներ ունեցող մասսայի վրա, ապա որոշակի շանսեր հավանաբար կունենա: վատ չէր լինի Սահակաշվիլու տարբերակը 
> իսկ Հայաստանում այդպիսի հենարանի գոյության տոկոսը գնալով հավասարվում է 0-ի, Զվարթնեցից օդ բարձրացող ամեն մի հաջորդ օդանավի հետ:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  08:01 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  07:58 ----------
> 
> 
> կարծում եմ եթե այս տողերը կարդար Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ապա հատուկ կշեշտեր, որ .
> -Ազնվությունը՝ քաղաքական կատեգորիա չէ


DV,  Մեկնածների ու տեղում մնացածների տարբերությունն էդքան չոտկի չի: Դու մի գուցե փողոցի կամ սաղ օրը կաֆե վեր ընկած մասսայով ես չափում: Լիքը նորմալ, կիրթ մարդիկ կան, մանավանդ տարիքավորների մեջ: Ուղղակի նեղն են ընկած իշխանության անօրինականության բեսպրեդելի ու ընդիմություն "օրինականության" բեսպրեդելի արանքում:
Նոր ջահելության մի բարակ շերտ կա, որին եթե չֆռցնեն, լավ էլ իր իրավունքներին տեր կանգնող է: Հարցը հենց սրանում է՝ սահմանադրական  լոլոներին ալտերնատիվ կարծիքներ, մոտեցումներ ու գործելաձևեր հրապարակ բերելը:

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, ես եթերային հարց չեմ տալիս: Ես հարց եմ տալիս, որի պատասխանը դու չունես: Հարցիս միակ նպատակն ա, որ մտածես ու հասկանաս որ չունես: Իսկ չունես հասարակ պատճառով: Եթե անգամ «լոմային տարբերակը» լուծում ա, դու պիտի ուշադիր լինես ու տեսնես, որ դա ներկայումս եթե անգամ որևէ քաղաքական ուժ փորձի կիրառել (իսկ Մեֆը հանգամանալից բացատրեց, թե ինչի քաղ. ուժը չի կարող նման քարոզ անի, նման ուղղություն բռնի), ահա ուրեմն, եթե անգամ անի, դու պետք է ուշադիր լինես ու տեսնես, որ էդ ռեսուրսը էս պահին չկա: Ուրեմն մնացածը, ասած քո, ֆուֆլո ա: ՀԱԿ-ն անում ա էն, ինչ կարում: Քիչ ա անում, շատ ա անում, էդ ա: Բայց էդ ՀԱԿ-ը էսօր ՄԻԱԿ քաղաքական ուժն ա, որն իսկապես քաղաքական պրոցեսներով  ա զբաղվում ու փորձում ա ինչ-որ բան անել: Հենց թեկուզ միայն նրա տնտեսական, առողջապահական, շուտով կրթական ծրագրերի կազմումը, անկախ դրանց լավ կամ վատ լինելուց, շատ մեծ բան ա: Իհարկե դրանք էսօր մեզ ոչ ջուր են տալու, ոչ հաց: Բայց առաջին անգամ կայանում ա քաղաքական ուժ: Ու սրա հետևանքը պիտի լինի էն, որ որոշ ժամանակ անց ՍՏԻՊՎԱԾ մյուս քաղաքական ուժերն էլ զբաղվեն քաղաքական գործունեությամբ, զրկելով ՀԱԿ-ին՝ տվյալ պահին ՄԻԱԿ-ը լինելու հնարավորությունից, ու աստիճանաբար փոխեն երկրում վիճակը: Սա աստիճանաբար բերելու ա ուժի ու զոռբայության փոխարեն այլ բանի պայքարի: Բնականաբար միայն էդքանը քիչ ա: Դրա համար կոնգրեսն այլ քայլեր էլ ա անում, էդ թվում միջազգային կառույցների անդամակցում, ֆորումների մասնակցում, պահանջների ներկայացում, հանրահավաքային պայքար, խնդիրների ձևակերպում, կրակի հնարավորինս երկար թեկուզ թույլ, բայց վառ պահում՝ հետագա հնարավոր բորբոքման համար: Ու էս գրառմանս պաթետիկ բան չկա, սառը դատող յուրաքանչյուր մարդ, ով կարողանա էս պահի խնդիրները գոնե մի պահ մի կողմ թողնի ու ակնթարթային հաղթանակի մասին չերազի, էս գրածներիս մեջ պրագմատիզմ ա տեսնելու:

Տրիբուն ձյա, ես հասկանում եմ, որ դու, Վիշապը նոր ուժ եք փնտրում: Հասկանում եմ, որ Բիձան քլնգում ա մեզ, գիտեմ թե ինչի, հասկանում եմ պատճառները: Բայց հասկանանք էլ ավելի կարևորը. պետք չի սպասել հերոսների, պետք չի սպասել կինոյի տղերքի, պետք չի սպասել կախարդական ուժերի, պետք չի սպասել, որ ինչ-որ մեկը գալու ա մեր փոխարեն գործ ա անելու: Պետք ա ընդամենը դառնալ Նիկոլի 1+-ի կրող ու հասկանալ, որ էդ սպասվող ուժը մեր հանրագումարից ա ստացվում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> այ էսի ինքնին արդեն ֆուֆլո ա ընգեր, որովհետև.
> 
> -որևէ քաղաքական ուժ աշխարհում, իրավունք չունի ոչ էթիկական ոչ իրավական ոչ էլ բարոյական քննարկելու ոչ սահմանադրական ճանապարհ… հենց մենակ էն բանի համար որ նրան օրինականորեն կձերբակալեն աշխարհի ցանկացած երկրում… *եթե տենց ուժ կա որ խոսում ա դրանից ուրեմն ծախված ա իշխանություններին*
> 
> - ոչ սահմանադրական ճանապրհը՝ լոմը սկսում ա այնտեղ որտեղ որ քաղաքականությունն ու դիվանագիտությունը կանգնում են, դրա համար *լոմի քննարկումն ինքնին աբսուրդ ա, քանի որ լոմը մեջտեղ ա գալիս երբ որ քննարկումներն են դադարում…*ընենց որ միտինգներին լոմի մասին բանահյուսություններ չեն կարող լինել
> 
> - որևէ քաղաքական ուժ չի կարող իր վրա պատասխանատվություն վերցնել լոմի հետևանքների համար, որովհետև նախ ինքը լծակներ ու միջոցներ չունի լոմավորների անվտանգությունն ապահովելու, որոնք դուրս են գալիս զինված կանոնավոր ջոկատների դեմ: *Ժողովուրդը քաղաքական ընդդիմության բանակը չի որ ռազմական խնդիրներ լուծի ու նրա ղեկավարությունն էլ պատասխանատվություն կրի պարտության կամ զոհերի համար.* ընդդիմություն ժողովուրդ հարաբերությունները կոնտրակտային չեն, երբ որ ընդդիմությանը հետևում ես դա 100% երաշխիք չի հաղթանակի ու սա պետք ա լավ հասկանալ, ինչքան էլ որ քաղաքական ընդդիմությունը դա ընտրությունների ժամանակ ասի… սա ընտրապայքար ա և բոլոր կողմերն էլ պայքարում են հաղթանակի համար…
> 
> - *քաղաքական ուժը պարտավոր ա ցանկացած միջոց իր ուժերի սահմաններում կիրառի արյունահեղությունը կասեցնելու համար…* մոռացեք որ որևէ քաղաքական ուժ կարող ա "ի լոմ" կոչեր անի… որովհետև դա կլինի էդ ուժի վերջին կոչը… տենց բան չի եղել որ քաղաքական ուժը զենքի կոչ անի… նա չի կարող պատասխանատվություն կրել դրա հետևանքների համար… նրա պատասխանատվությունն ու ժողովրդի կորուստները չեն կարող ադեկվատ լինել…
> ...


Մեֆ ջան, որ նույն բանի վրայով հազար անգամ չանցնենք, մի քանի բան եմ գտել հին գրառումներից: Ներող էլի, չեմ կարող ևս մեկ անգամ կետ առ կետ անդրադառնալ գրածիդ ու կրկնել, որ քաղաքական ուժին ոչ մեկը չի ասում բռնության ու արյունահեղության կոչ արա: Քաղաքական ուժից մի բան ենք խնդրում - ՉԽԱԲԵԼ: Իսկ որ քաղաքական ուժը մեզ հիմա դրած խաբում ա, ու արդեն զզվելիության աստիճանի, դա փաստ է: Լևոնի վերջին ելույթն էլ քեզ օրինակ: Խայտառակ խաբեբայություն էր: 




> Մեֆ ջան, եղբայր, միամիտ բաներ ես ասում: Նիկոլին չեն թողնում անցնի, քանի որ ղզլբաշների հիմնական տակտիկան շատ պարզ ա - մենք ենք ու մեր դեմ խաղ չկա, ոնց ուզենք նենց էլ անելու ենք, ուզում ենք Նիկոլի դեմը կենգուրու կդնենք ու ԱԺ կմտնի կենգուրուն: Այ էս շատ պարզ տակտիկայով էլ ղզլբաշնրը միշտ իրենց տակ են պահում հավատարիմ շակալների բանակը, իսկ ժողովրդին մի անգամ ևս ապացուցում են, որ ժողովուրդը իրանց համար ճորտերի բազմություն է, որին ձևական, կայֆավատի համար, թողնում են գնալ քվեատուփ առաջ կանգնել ու ինչ-որ անիմաստ թղթի կտոր գցել էտ քվեատուփի մեջ: *Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը էս պահին բոլոր միջոցներով աջակցում է ղզլբաշների էս տակտիկայի լիարժեք իրականացմանը - բոլոր ընտրություններին տեղի անտեղի մասնակցելու ՀԱԿ-ի անհասկանալի քաղաքականությունը քեզ վկա:* Լավ ա գոնե ժողովրդի մեծ մասը շատ լավ հասկացել ա, որ իրեն բոլոր կողմերից էշի տեղ են դնում ու չի գնում էլ ընտրություններին: Օրինակ ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ էս 10-րդ ընտրություններին համարյա մարդ չի գնացել: Շատ մարդ գնար, շատ պիտի կեղծեին ու ավելի շատ մարդու համար պիտի ցավոտ լիներ: Իսկ ժողովուրդը անկախ իրենից գալիս ու հանգում է ամենապարզ լուծմանը - բոյկոտել բոլոր միջոցառումները, որ կազմակերպում են ղզլբաշները: Ամեն հաջորդ ընտրությանն ավելի քիչ մարդ է գնալու, ու ի վերջո ընդհանրապես ոչ մեկը չի գնալու:





> Ու հետո ոնց ենք իմանալու, թե որքան ժողովուդր ձայն տվեց Նիկոլին, ու որքան ժողովուրդ համաձայն չի որ Նիկոլին դատեն: Չլինի՞ ընտրությունների պաշտոնական արդյունքներն ենք նայելու: 
> 
> Չուկ ջան, առաջարկություն էիր ուզում, էս էլ քեզ առաջարկություն, որը Երևանի ընտրություններից առաջ էլ եմ արել - Ավազակապետության կազմակերպած ցանկացաց միջոցառմանը մասնակեցլը լեգիտիմացնում է ավազակապետությունը: *Բոյկոտել բոլոր միջոցառումները, ներառյալ ընտրությունները, ու հայտարարել դրա մասին: Թող գնան գրողի ծոցը իրենց բոլոր տեսակի ընտրություններով, ԱԺ-ով, նախագահով, քաղաքապետով, կառավարությունով:*





> *Լևոնին ոչ մեկը չի խնդրում որ ասի «գանցեք սաղի գլուխը ցխեք»: Բայց գոնե նվազագույնը ակնկալում ենք որ մուտիտ չանի, որ միջազգային հանրությունով, Հաագայի դատարանով ու սահմանադրական պայքարով բան ա փոխելու երկրում:* Հերիք ա իրանց մերկանտիլ նպատակների - երկու տարուց ԱԺ-ում մի քանի ֆուլֆլո տեղի համար սաղիս էշի տեղ դնեն: Ձեռի հետ էլ էտ տեղերի վրա աչք ունեցող ՀԱԿ-ին ցանկացած հակառակ բան ասողը, խոսքի Թևանյանը, դառնում ա սարքովի ընդդիմություն: Սահմանադրական պայքարին էլ հակառակ բան ասողներին Լևոնը երևի իրա ձեռով ձերբակալել կտա, վրեն էլ տեռորիստ կկպցնեն համ իշխանությունները համ ընդդիմություն, ի դեմս ՀԱԿ-ի, որ ոչ մեկի մտքով չանցնի գծված սիրուն պլանից մի սանտիմ շեղվի:



Մեֆ, չեմ հասկանում, դժվա՞ր ա ընտրությունները բոյկոտելը: Թե քաղաքական ուժը դա էլ չի կարող անել: Դժվա՞ր ա չխոսել սահմանադրական ճանապարհից, ուղղակի չխոսել: Դժվա՞ր ա մի հատ արբանյակային հեռուստաալիք բացել: Ուզենանք ես ու դու երկուսով կբացենք, տգլոր աղջիկներ ցույց կտանք: 

Էս երկար ճառդ, որ գրելս ախպերս, քաղաքական ուժի մասին դասախոսությունդ, ու ծերից ծեր բացատրել ես, թե ինչ պիտի ՉԱՆԻ քաղաքկան ուժը, կարա՞նք իմանանք, իսկ ի՞նչ պիտի անի քաղաքական ուժը - մենակ ԱԺ տեղերի մասին մտածի՞:     




> Լևոնը դեմից, կասկով, բռոնիժիլետով, ու ելույթի թղթի տեղը՝ խանչալով: Հետևից կարան շարվեն ՀԱԿ կազմի մեջ մտնող բոլոր կուսակցությունների ղեկավարներն ըստ այբենական կարգի - 1. Ազատություն» կուսակցություն, Հրանտ Բագրատյան, 2 «Ազգային վերածնունդ» կուսակցություն .. ...  և այլն: Էսի ավանագրդն ա: Սրանից հետո կարան շարվեն ՀԱԿ անդամ բոլոր կուսակցություններում գրանցված քաղաքացիները, ըստ կուսակցությունում զբաղեցրաց դիրքի` փոցխերով ու եղաններով: Ամենահամեստ հաշվարկներով մոտ 50.000 մարդ ա անում: Սրանից հետո շարվում են ՀԱԿ անկուսակցական համակաիրներ: Թիվը դու կիմանաս, բայց եթե ՀԱԿ-ը ամենաժողովրդական քաղաքական ուժն ա, ուրեմն մի 100.000 համակիր պիտի ունենա: Վերջում գնում ենք, այսինք թիկունքը ապահովում ենք, ես ու Վիշապը: Վիշապը քահլան ձիու վրա, ես` տանկի մեջ:


Էս գրառումս ամենասիրածս գրառումն ա:  :Hands Up:

----------

davidus (19.10.2010), Բիձա (19.10.2010), Վիշապ (20.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, ընտրություններ բոյկոտելը արդարացված մեխանիզմ ա, եթե հնարավոր ա ապահովել տոտալ բոյկոտ: Հակառակ դեպքում դա ջայլամային քաղաքականություն ու ժողովրդին ակտիվացնելու միակ իրական հնարավորությունից հրաժարում ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> … Տրիբուն ախպոր սցենարը, փոխաբերական սցենար ա… տենց բան չի կարող լինել… եթե ուզում եք որ ընդդիմության գլուխը լոմով ջարդեք, վերցրեք լոմը ու ջարդեք, խի՞ եք սպասում որ իրանք ձեզ լոմ տան… իշխանությունն էլ ձեզ կօգնի… էսի անհնար ա քննարկել ընգեր… *լոմով ոչ միայն իշխանության դեմ չես կարող դուրս գալ, այլ նաև ընդդիմության դեմ… որևէ մեկի դեմ չես կրող դուրս գալ…* բայց մեր իշխանությունները, համոզված եմ, աչք կփակեն ընդդիմության դեմ ցանկացած ոտնձգություն… ընենց որ պոդդերժկա էլ կա, կարաք հանգիստ գործի անցնեք…


Մեֆ ջան, նախ ես նվազ տղա եմ, մենակ կարամ ճառ ասեմ, զանգ չեմ կարա կախեմ: Լոմը ինձանից ծանր ա: Իմ քաշային կատեգորիայի համար մենակ էն ջրային պզպզիկ պիստալետներն են հարմար: Համ էլ Չուկն ասել ա, որ «միակ ուժ» կա: Նենց որ մնացածս անելու բան չունենք: Հզոր ա չէ՞ հնչում, ՄԻԱԿ ՈՒԺ: 

*Երկրորդ, մի խառնի իմ նման նվազ տղուն «միակ ուժ» ընդդիմության հետ, որը «իշխանափոխություն» ու «արտահերթ ընտրություններ» հայտարարություններով իրա վրա քաղաքական պատասխանատվություն ա վերցրել: Թե՞ քո նկարագրած քաղաքական ուժի պարտականությունների մեջ է մտնում նաև հայտարարություններ անելը, պատասխանատվություն վերցնելը ու վերջում ջրոցի խաղալը: 
*
Երրորդ, եթե էսօր կա որևէ մեկը, որին իշխանույթունները քո գրած պադդեռժկան են անում, ապա դա մեր «միակ ուժն» է, իրա արտոնված հանրահավքներով ու բոլոր մակարդակի ընտրություններին ամբաղ-զամբաղ մասնակցելով: 




> … ապեր, իմ ասածն էս ա… *ընդդիմության առաջին իսկ ոչ սահմանադրական կոչից հետո, դա լինելու ա իրաենց վերջին կոչը, բոլորին, լավագույն դեպքում, ձերբակալելու են անկախ նրանից թե էդ կոչն ինչ ձևկերպում ա ունենալու… ե*թե էս ա ձեր երազանքի ընդդիմությունը, ապա մի զարմացեք որ ուշանում ա…


Հետաքրքիր ա, իսկ ես գիտեի թե Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալներ կան: Փաստորեն ձերբակալված մարդ չկա, ու սպասում են մի հատ ոչ սահմանդրական կոչ լինի, որ սաղին ձերբակալեն: Մարտի մեկի միտինգը սահմանդարական էր, թե՞ չէ, Մեֆ: Կամ էտ իշխանափոխություն անողները ձերբակալվելուց տենց ինչի՞ պիտի վախենան: Թե քաղաքական ուժը մենակ նրա համար ա, որ սահմանդրական ճանապարհո գա առոք-փառոք բազմի ԱԺ ու նախագահի աթոռներին ու հետո էլի նույն ձևի լափի: Կամ եթե դաժե ուզում են լափեն, թող մի քիչ քամակները թրջվի, բան չկա: Սաղ էլ սիրում են լափել: Ես էլ եմ լափել սիրում, դրա համար էլ նախորդ համարյա ողջ ամիսը Աֆղանստանի սահմանի վրա եմ անցկացրել՝ ամեն կողմից մի հատ պոտենցիալ թալիբան ու մոջահեդի արանքում: Շաբաթը մեկ էի կարում քաղաք հասնեի ու ինտերնետ ունենայի, որ Ակումբում մեկ ու կես գրատում անեի: 

Մեֆ ջան, եթե քաղաքակակն ուժը հայտարարություն ա արել ու պատասխանատվություն ա վերցրել վրեն «միակ ուժ» լինելու, ուրեմն թող արդյունք ցույց տա: Մենակ էտ արդյունքը Չուկի հիպոթետիկ արդյունքը չլինի, յանիմ քաղբանտարկյալ ա ազատվել: Ոնց որ էտ քաղբանտարկյալներին ես ու դու ենք նստացրել, հավեսի համար: 




> ապեր ես հենց սրան եմ դեմ, որովհետև ընդդիմությունը չի կարող տենց բան ասել, սա բռնության կոչ է աշխարհի բոլոր երկրներուն… իմ իմացած բոլոր երկրների կեսում եթե տենց բան ասես կձերբակալեն, մյուս կեսում էլ չասած կխփեն… դու կոչ ես անում չենթարկվել իրավապահ մարմիններին… ԱՄՆ-ում տենց ա… հիմա ինչքանով ա մութ կամ լուս դու որոշի…


*Ես մի հատ կոչ եմ անում, Մեֆ ջան - մուտիտ չանել, ԱԺ-ում երկու տեղի համար: Ֆռշտե՞յն:*

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:07 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:57 ----------




> Տրիբուն ձյա, ընտրություններ բոյկոտելը արդարացված մեխանիզմ ա, եթե հնարավոր ա ապահովել տոտալ բոյկոտ: Հակառակ դեպքում դա ջայլամային քաղաքականություն ու ժողովրդին ակտիվացնելու միակ իրական հնարավորությունից հրաժարում ա:


Այսինք, ժողովրդին ընտրությունների տանելը, ու դաժան պարտությունից հետո աննպատակ դատարանում բողոքարկելը ժողովդրին ակտիվացնելու ձև ա՞, Չուկ… Կամ էտ ինչ միակ ուժ ա, որ մի հատ բոյկոտ չի կարում անի: Կամ եթե տոտալ բոյկոտ չի կարում անի, ուրեմն տոտալ մասնակցություն էլ չի կարա ապահովի: Իսկ ո՞վ կարա ապահովի տոտալ մասնակցություն: Իշխանությունները: Էտ ես ու դու գիտենք: Ուրեմն ինչի ենք գնում իշխանությունների կազմակերպած տոտալ մասնակցությամբ ընտրություններին: 

Կամ, ամոթ չլինի հարցնելը, Երևանի ավագանու ու Նիկոլի ընտրությունները անցան աղաղակող խախատումներով: Ծիպա փաստերը հավքել ու արձանագրել էինք, ու պիտի դատարաններում բողոքեինք: Խաբար ես ինչ ա եղել արդյունքում: Թե՞ դաժե փաստ չենք կարացել հավաքենք, որ բողոքարկենք:  

Չուկ, դու ջոգում ես, որ ոչ մի բան էլ չի արվում, բացի հայտարարությունից, միտինգից-միտինգ գլխաքանակի ստուգումից, ու հերթական ընտրություններին գնալուց: Ապեր, ինչի եք ինքնախաբեությամբ զբաղվում: 

Լոմին դեմ եք: Պարզ բոյկոտին դեմ եք: Վիշապի ասած պարտադիր ապահովագրության դեմ բողոքելուն դեմ եք: Ո՞նց եք քաղ.հասարակություն ստեղծում, կոռուպցիայի մասին քարոզո՞վ: Գազի անհայտ դատո՞վ: Հագայի դատարանում քարտուղարուհու մտից նամակի համարո՞վ: Չուկ  ջան, արթնացի: Ավելի լավ ա վաաաաաաբշե ոչ մի բան չանել, քան անել այն ինչ ՀԱԿ-ն ա անում:

----------

Վիշապ (20.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ո՞վ ասեց, որ լոմին դեմ ենք: Շատ էլ կողմ ենք: Գնա՝ լոմի: Բայց ինչի՞ ես ուրիշից պահանջում: Ես քո իրավունքի դեմ չեմ խոսում, ասում եմ, որ տվյալ պահին ռեալ չի:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա ակտիվացնելուն, ապա դժվար չէ հասկանալ, որ եթե չակտիվացնես, ոչ մի բան էլ չես կարող անել, ոչ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով, ոչ լոմով: Իհարկե ակտիվացնելու համար է արվում (նաև):

Հ.Գ. Ես հասկանում եմ, որ քեզ *թվում է*, թե ոչինչ չի արվում: Նաև հասկանում եմ, որ *ՄԻԱՅՆ* թվում է  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ո՞վ ասեց, որ լոմին դեմ ենք: Շատ էլ կողմ ենք: Գնա՝ լոմի: Բայց ինչի՞ ես ուրիշից պահանջում: Ես քո իրավունքի դեմ չեմ խոսում, ասում եմ, որ տվյալ պահին ռեալ չի:


Իմ լոմասեր եղբայր, ես չեմ գնա լոմելու, մի քանի պատճառներով.

1. Ժամանակ չունեմ 
2. Ժամանակ ունենամ, լոմ չունեմ
3.Լոմ ունենամ, հավես չունեմ
4. Հավես ունենամ, իշխանության չեմ ձգտում
5. Ուրիշից չեմ պահանջում, իշխանության ձգտող «միակ ուժից» եմ պահանջում: Չեմ էլ պահանջում, ընդամենը առաջարկում եմ: Բայց, եթե առաջարկությունս չեն ընդունում, որպես քաղաքացի չեմ մասնակցում այդ ուժի միջոցառումներին ու ձայնս չեմ տալիս առաջարկությունս չընդունած քաղաքական ուժին՝ հերթական ընտրությունների ժամանակ: Այ էսքան պարզ, Չուկ ջան:

----------

Վիշապ (20.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ լոմասեր եղբայր, ես չեմ գնա լոմելու, մի քանի պատճառներով.
> 
> 1. Ժամանակ չունեմ 
> 2. Ժամանակ ունենամ, լոմ չունեմ
> 3.Լոմ ունենամ, հավես չունեմ
> 4. Հավես ունենամ, իշխանության չեմ ձգտում
> 5. Ուրիշից չեմ պահանջում, իշխանության ձգտող «միակ ուժից» եմ պահանջում: Չեմ էլ պահանջում, ընդամենը առաջարկում եմ: Բայց, եթե առաջարկությունս չեն ընդունում, որպես քաղաքացի չեմ մասնակցում այդ ուժի միջոցառումներին ու ձայնս չեմ տալիս առաջարկությունս չընդունած քաղաքական ուժին՝ հերթական ընտրությունների ժամանակ: Այ էսքան պարզ, Չուկ ջան:


Չէ, Տրիբուն ջան: Էդքան պարզ չի:
Մոտավորապես նույնն ա, որ գնաս բանկ ու պահանջես քեզ սպասարկելու համար օլիգարխից փող գողանալ:
Էդ ուժը հայտարարել ա, որ իր մեթոդն ուրիշ ա: Անշուշտ էդ մեթոդը կարող ես չընդունել, իրա միջոցառումներին չմասնակցել, ընտրություններում ձայն չտալ: Բայց արի կլինի մի ասա, որ քեզ խաբել են, որտև չեն խաբել, քեզ երբեք չեն ասել, որ լոմելու են:

հ.գ. Ես եթե պահանջ ունենում եմ, պատրաստ եմ լինում այդ պահանջիս համար ինձնից հասանելիքն անել: Տենց ազնիվ ա: Եթե ես մի օր պահանջեմ, որ երկրիս վիճակը բարելավելու համար գնան լոմեն, ես պիտի պատրաստ լինեմ լոմողների առաջին շարքում լինել հասարակ պատճառով. եթե տվյալ ուժը դա անում ա իշխանության հասնելու համար, ես էլ պահանջում եմ իմ երկրում արժանապատիվ ապրելու համար: Ու էդ արժանապատիվ ապրելը շատ ավելի մեծ արժեք է, քան իշխանությունը: Հետևաբար մեր ուզածն ավելի շատն է, քան այդ ուժինը: Ուրեմն ես պիտի կարողանամ իմ բեռը ուրիշից չպահանջել, իմ երջանկությունն ուրիշից չպահանջել, այլ ինքս պայքարել դրա համար:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, Տրիբուն ջան: Էդքան պարզ չի:
> Մոտավորապես նույնն ա, որ գնաս բանկ ու պահանջես քեզ սպասարկելու համար օլիգարխից փող գողանալ:
> Էդ ուժը հայտարարել ա, որ իր մեթոդն ուրիշ ա: Անշուշտ էդ մեթոդը կարող ես չընդունել, իրա միջոցառումներին չմասնակցել, ընտրություններում ձայն չտալ: Բայց արի կլինի մի ասա, որ քեզ խաբել են, որտև չեն խաբել, քեզ երբեք չեն ասել, որ լոմելու են:


Չուկ ջան, մի խառնի իմ անհատական ֆինանսական գործարքները հասարակական օգտակարության հետ: Քաղաքական ուժը, էն էլ միակ ուժը, իմ իմանալով հասարակական ֆունկցիաներ ա իրականացնում: _(Չնայած մերոնց շատ չկա, հանգիստ կարան քաղաքական ուժ ստեղծեն նեղ անձնական նպատակներին ծառայեցնելու համար_ Բանկ ու օլիգարխի փողերը անհատական օգտակարություն ապահովող ինստիտուտներ են: Ու հիմա քաղաքագիտական դասախոսություններ չկարդանք իրար գլխի: 

Ինձ խաբել են: Ու ես հենց տենց էլ ասում եմ: Իմ համար լրիվ մեկ ա թե ինչ միջոցներով էին իրանք ուզում իշխանափոխության հասնել, լոմով թե երգ ու պարով, իմ համար կարևորը արդյունքն ա: Ինձ ու իմ նման հազարավոների տնից, գործից կտրել են, տարել են հրապարակ, ասել են իշխանափոխություն ենք անում: Որ չասեին, տնից  հելնողը չէինք: Չեն արել: Խոսքի չի ստացվել, չեն արել: Լիքը մարդ թքել ու հեռացել ա (վկան պակաս թվով ԿԱՀ-ի միտինգներն են), լիքը մարդ էլ վերջնական չի թքել, բայց գոնե մեթոդների նկատմամբ կասկածներ ունի ու հայտնում ա էտ կասկածները: 




> հ.գ. Ես եթե պահանջ ունենում եմ, պատրաստ եմ լինում այդ պահանջիս համար ինձնից հասանելիքն անել: Տենց ազնիվ ա: Եթե ես մի օր պահանջեմ, որ երկրիս վիճակը բարելավելու համար գնան լոմեն, ես պիտի պատրաստ լինեմ լոմողների առաջին շարքում լինել հասարակ պատճառով. եթե տվյալ ուժը դա անում ա իշխանության հասնելու համար, ես էլ պահանջում եմ իմ երկրում արժանապատիվ ապրելու համար: Ու էդ արժանապատիվ ապրելը շատ ավելի մեծ արժեք է, քան իշխանությունը: Հետևաբար մեր ուզածն ավելի շատն է, քան այդ ուժինը: Ուրեմն ես պիտի կարողանամ իմ բեռը ուրիշից չպահանջել, իմ երջանկությունն ուրիշից չպահանջել, այլ ինքս պայքարել դրա համար:


Չարենց ջան,  :LOL:  Երկու բան, ախպերս:

Ուրեմն, ես, մնացած բոլոր հոմո սափինսների նման, երկու տեսակի պահանջ ունեմ: Առաջինը վերաբերվում ա կոնկրետ ինձ, երկրորդ վերաբերվում ա կոլեկտիվին, որի մաս եմ կազմում ես: 

Կոնկրետ ինձ վերաբերվող պահանջները, ես ինքս լուծում եմ, ոչ մեկից չեմ ուզում: Գոհ եմ, շնորհակալ եմ: Մի անգամ էլ ասել եմ, չեմ ամաչում եկրորդ անգամ ասել: Իմ նեղ անձնական տեսանկյունից ուզում ա ՀԱԿ-ը լինի, ուզում ա՝ Հըզբոլլահը, որ անձնական շահերս ուժով ու օրենքով էլ չկարողանամ պաշտպանել, կառնեմ, կոռումպացված երկրիս ղուրբան: 

Կոլոկտիվ շահերի տեսանկյունից, լիքը բաներ ունեմ պահանջելու, ու պահանջելու եմ նրանից, ով իր վրա է վերցրել կոլեկտիվ պատասխանատվությունը: Էտ պատասխանատվությունը վերցնողը, վաղը որ իշխանափոխություն անի, կամ ԱԺ-ում մեծամասնություն ունենա, իրա փայ լափից ինձ բան չի տալու: Բայց հույս կա որ հասարակության համար մի երկու օգտակար բան ա անելու: Համ էլ էտ կոլեկտիվ պատասխանատվություն ստաձնածը իմ սիրուն աչքերի համար չի ստանձնել էտ պատասխանատվությունը: 

Այնպես, որ իմ անձնական երջանկության համար ես ամեն օր պայքարում եմ: Ու ահագին զրկանքներ եմ կրում: Սաղիս բարօրության համար՝ պահանջում եմ: Պահանջում եմ սաղիս անունից խոսացողից: Ամոթ չլինի հարցնելը, ՀԱԿ-ը առավտից իրիկուն չի ասում «ժողովուրդը սենց, էս ա ուզում, էն ա ուզում»: Ապեր, խոսում են չէ՞ ժողովրդի անունից: Այ, մենք էլ՝ ժողովուրդս, իրանցից ենք պահանջում: Եթե չեն ուզում որ պահաջենք, կամ ուզում են որ մենք ամեն մեկս մենք մեզանով մեր հարցերը լուծենք, թող փակեն իրանց քաղաքկան ուժ կոչվող դուքյանը, գնան տներով: 

Կոնկրետ լոմի պահով: 

Եթե կա հասարակական պահանջ լոմի նկատմամ ու առաջնորդ որը իրա հետևից տանում ա էտ հասարակությանը, ոչ մի տարբերություն չի լինում դրա մեջ ես եմ, դու ես, թե Պողոսն ա: Կարանք անկախ մեզանից սաղս էլ մեջը լինենք: Ես իմ վրայից լոմ վերցնելու պատասխանատվությունը չեմ քցում, եթե լոմը վերցնում ենք սաղովի: Մի հատ լոմով հարց չի լուծովում: Հազարավոր լոմերով ա լուծվում: Իսկ հազարավոր լոմերի կարելի ա հասնել միայն ադեկվատ ու պատասխանատվությունից չվախեցող քաղաքական ուժի առկայության դեպքում: 

Իսկ ի՞նչ ա արել ՀԱԿ-ը փոխարենը: Լոմ վերցնելու պատրաստ ժողովրդին քնացրել ա, տարածել ա ոչխարամտություն (Վիշապի ականջը կանչի) սահմանդրական պայքար լոլոյով, իրա պայքարի արդյունքում բերդում հայտնված ու հետո բերդից պրծած մի քանի քաղբանտարկյալի ազատ արձակելը սարքել ա քաղաքական նպատակ, ու շառից փորձանքից հեռու գնաւոմ ա ԱԺ ընտրություններին: 

Չուկ ջան, մի հատ հարց եմ ուզում տալ, քանի որ էն հայտարարությանս հակնդեմ հայտարարությամբ հանդես չեկար, հիմա պարզ ու ախպերավարի ասա - որ սենմց սիրուն, հանգիստ, արտոնված գնանք հասնենք 2012-ի ԱԺ ընտրություններին ու ասենք ՀԱԿ-ն էլ տեղեր ունենա Աժ-ում, դու գոհ կլինես քո պայքարից, թե՞ չէ:

----------

Վիշապ (20.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, մի հատ հարց եմ ուզում տալ, քանի որ էն հայտարարությանս հակնդեմ հայտարարությամբ հանդես չեկար, հիմա պարզ ու ախպերավարի ասա - որ սենմց սիրուն, հանգիստ, արտոնված գնանք հասնենք 2012-ի ԱԺ ընտրություններին ու ասենք ՀԱԿ-ն էլ տեղեր ունենա Աժ-ում, դու գոհ կլինես քո պայքարից, թե՞ չէ:


Մտածում եմ, նորից կրկնե՞մ ասածներս, թե՞ չէ:
Լավ, էս հարցի պատասխանը գրեմ, մինչև մտածեմ, մնացածին պատասխանեմ, թե չէ: Իհարկե գոհ կլինեմ:
Իհարկե ես ուզում եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը մտնի ԱԺ, ինչքան շատ, էնքան լավ: 10 տոկոսից գոհ կլինեմ մոտավորապես 12 անգամ ավելի քիչ, քան 60 տոկոսից, բայց միևնույն է, եթե տասով մտնի, գոհ կլինեմ, որտև դրա հակառակը 0 տոկոսն ա, որից մոտավորապես 80 անգամ ավելի քիչ գոհ կլինեմ, քան տաս տոկոսով մտնելուց ու բնականաբար 960 անգամ ավելի քիչ, քան 60%-ով մտնելուց:

Իսկ մնացածի մասին, նորից ասեմ: Կա նեղ անձնական  շահ, որի մասին դու խոսել ես, ու որի համար ամեն մեկս պայքարում ենք մեր կարեցածի չափ, ես էդ թեման էս քննարկմանը չեմ խառնել:

Ու կա հասարակական շահ, որից նաև բխում է նեղ անձնականդ: Երբ որ երկիրն էս վիճակում ա, մեզնից ամեն մեկը պետք ա տեր կանգնի, իրեն պատասխանատու զգա հասարակականում բան փոխելու համար: «Ես իրանց իշխանության գալու համար չեմ պայքարի» սովորական ինքնարդարացում-ինքնախաբեություն ա, որտև ստեղ, նորից եմ կրկնում, ոչ թե զուտ եկողի շահն է, այլ նաև քոնը: Իսկ դու(ք) համարում ես(/ք), որ այլոք քո փոխարեն էդ հարցերը պիտի լուծեն՝ լոմով:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:16 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:15 ----------

հ.գ. Ես ցավում եմ, որ Թևանյան Անդոն ու նրա նման ուրիշները կարողացել են որոշ շրջանակներում իրական ոչխարամտություն տարածել: Բայց դե ինչ արած:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մտածում եմ, նորից կրկնե՞մ ասածներս, թե՞ չէ:
> Լավ, էս հարցի պատասխանը գրեմ, մինչև մտածեմ, մնացածին պատասխանեմ, թե չէ: Իհարկե գոհ կլինեմ:
> Իհարկե ես ուզում եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը մտնի ԱԺ, ինչքան շատ, էնքան լավ: 10 տոկոսից գոհ կլինեմ մոտավորապես 12 անգամ ավելի քիչ, քան 60 տոկոսից, բայց միևնույն է, եթե տասով մտնի, գոհ կլինեմ, որտև դրա հակառակը 0 տոկոսն ա, որից մոտավորապես 80 անգամ ավելի քիչ գոհ կլինեմ, քան տաս տոկոսով մտնելուց ու բնականաբար 960 անգամ ավելի քիչ, քան 60%-ով մտնելուց:


Բայց Երևանի ավագանիում տեղեր ունեցան, ինչի՞ հրաժարվեցին: Քիչ էր, թե՞ արդար չէր: Գոհ ես, թե՞ գոհ չես: Իսկ ԱԺ ընտրությունների արդյունքներից, անկախ ՀԱԿ-ի ունեցած տեղերից, ուզում 8% լինի, ուզում ա 80% լինի, ինչի՞ պիտի գոհ լինես: Արդար ընտրություննե՞ր են լինելու: Չուկ ջան, մեր ուզածը իմ իմանալով արդար ընտրություններ էր, ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի տեղերի քանակը: 




> Իսկ մնացածի մասին, նորից ասեմ: Կա նեղ անձնական  շահ, որի մասին դու խոսել ես, ու որի համար ամեն մեկս պայքարում ենք մեր կարեցածի չափ, ես էդ թեման էս քննարկմանը չեմ խառնել:
> 
> Ու կա հասարակական շահ, որից նաև բխում է նեղ անձնականդ: Երբ որ երկիրն էս վիճակում ա, մեզնից ամեն մեկը պետք ա տեր կանգնի, իրեն պատասխանատու զգա հասարակականում բան փոխելու համար: «Ես իրանց իշխանության գալու համար չեմ պայքարի» սովորական ինքնարդարացում-ինքնախաբեություն ա, որտև ստեղ, նորից եմ կրկնում, ոչ թե զուտ եկողի շահն է, այլ նաև քոնը: Իսկ դու(ք) համարում ես(/ք), որ այլոք քո փոխարեն էդ հարցերը պիտի լուծեն՝ լոմով:


Թարսի պես, ես ու իմ նմանենրը հենց պայքարում ենք ՀԱԿ-ի իշխանության գալու համար: Նրա համար, որ գոնե մի անգամ էս եթիմ երկրում իշխանափոխության նախադրյալ լինի: Հին ու ծեծված թեզ ա, զահլա չտանենք: Նենց որ ալիքները մի խառնի: Մեկը ես ուզեցել եմ ու հիմա էլ ուզում եմ, որ սրանց սիկտիր անեն, ու բացի ինձանից ով ուզում ա գա իշխանության: Ուզում ա Լևոնի կնիկը գա, իմ ու քու արև: *Հարցը միշտ սկզբունքի մեջ ա եղել, ստեղծել իշխանափոխության նախադրյալ, գոնե մի անգամ:*  Ու եթե հիմա էլ իշխանափոխության կոնկրետ պայքար լինի, էլի միանալու եմ: Բայց ԱԺ տեղերի համար մղվող պայքարին չեմ միանալու: Քանի որ արդար ԱԺ ընտրություններ, սահմանդարական ճանապարհով, չեն լինելու: Լինելու նույն նվնվոցն ու լաց ու կոծը: Հիմար ելույթներ էլ «Հայաստանում կոռուպցիա կա» թեմայով, չեմ լսելու: Պռոստը, ես գիտեմ որ Հայաստանում կոռուպցիա կա, նորություն չի, դրա համար էլ չեմ լսելու: Դու ուզում ես, մի անգամ էլ լսի: Կարաս հին զապիսները մաիցնես, մի անգամ էլ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանին ու Արտաշես գեղամյանին լսես, իրանք էլ ասել, որ Հայաստանում կոռուպցիա կա, ու լիքը անուններ են տվել, առանց մոսկովյան թերթի հղումներ տալու: 




> հ.գ. Ես ցավում եմ, որ Թևանյան Անդոն ու նրա նման ուրիշները կարողացել են որոշ շրջանակներում իրական ոչխարամտություն տարածել: Բայց դե ինչ արած:


Սրտիդ մոտիկ մի ընդունի: Հիսուս Քրիստոսն էլ էր ոչխարամտություն քարոզում: Հիմա, քանի որ ազգային ոչխար վիճակ ա, ամեն մեկս մի տեսակի ոչխարամտության զոհ ենք - Մեկը ամսի 15-ին իմացավ, որ Հայաստանում կոռուպցիա կա, ու լայն բացված աչքերով զարմացավ: Մյուսն էլ Թևանյանի «բուրբոններ» հոդվածը կարդաց, ու պարզեց, որ Լևոնը վախտին թալանչի ա եղել, ու էլի իմ նման զարմացավ «արա, բա էս ու՞մ հետևից էինք գնում»: Պարզագույն մարդկայնի արատներ են, չտեսնելու տալ սեփական հիմարությունը, ու ամեն անգամ երեխայի պես ուրախանալ հին, բայց նորովի մատուցվող ամեն տեսակի էշության վրա:

----------


## Chuk

Ձյաձս, ես քո պատասխանը գիտեմ, գիտեմ հիմա էլ ինչ ես պատասխանելու, բայց կգրեմ, որ հետո մի օր որ պարապ լինես, հանկարծ ու հիշես (մեկ էլ տեսար) էդ ասած ու հանկարծ ու (մեկ էլ տեսար) սկսես մտածել: ՀԱԿ-ի նման  կազմակերպված ուժը իշխանափոխության ավելի շատ շանս կունենա ԱԺ-ում տեղեր ու ամբիոն ունենալու դեպքում, թե՞ ոչ: 

հ.գ. Երևանի ավագանու ընտրության մասնակցելու որոշումն էլ, տեղերից չօգտվելու որոշումն էլ ժամանակին հիմնավորվել է՝ իմ համար սպառիչ: Եթե քեզ չի գոհացնում, դա լրիվ առանձին խնդիր է:

հ.գ.2. «Ոչխարամտության» նման լեքսիկոնը ճիշտ կլինի հանել բառապաշարից, որովհետև ինքդ էլ չես հասկանում այդ բառի իմաստն ու նշանակությունը: Կրկնում եմ, ոչխարամտություն կարելի է տարածել ոչխարների մեջ: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկն իրեն կորոշի ոչխար համարել, դա իր խնդիրն է, թող բարեհաճի այլոց նկատմամբ նման համեմատություններ չանել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀԱԿ-ի նման  կազմակերպված ուժը իշխանափոխության ավելի շատ շանս կունենա ԱԺ-ում տեղեր ու ամբիոն ունենալու դեպքում, թե՞ ոչ:


Էս ինչ մի հատ գիգանտ միտք էր:  :Think:  

Մի հատ էլ մտածի, ու տես էս հարցդ կկրկնես լի, թե՞ ոչ: 

Ապեր, էս եղավ դաշնակենրի «կողմ ըլալով դեմ ըլալը», «պիտի իշխանության մեջ լինել, որ ներսից փոպենք իշխանությունը»: Ասեմ քեզ, նույն անալոգիայով, ՀԱԿ-ը ավելի շատ շանս կունենա իշխանափոխության, եթե ՀՀԿ հետ կոալիցիայի մեջ մտնի՝ ՕԵԿ-ի փոխարեն: 

Չուկ ջան, էս արդեն իշխանափոխություն չեղավ, էս արդեն եղավ ՕԵԿ-ոտ խաղեր, իշխանության հասնելու կամ իշխանությանը մոտ լինելու նպատակով: Այն ինչ ձգտում էինք ապացուցել: 

*Հ.Գ. «ոչխարամտությունը» դա սուր վարակիչ հիվանդություն է, երբ հոտին, հյութեղ խոտի խոստումներով, հերթական անգամ տանում են գայլի բերանը:*

----------

Բիձա (19.10.2010), Վիշապ (20.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Տրիբուն ձյա, պետք չի «ՕԵԿ», «ՕԵԿական» տերմիններն անգիր անել ու առանց հասկանալու, թե ինչ կոնտեքստով են դրանք կիրառվում, ամեն տեղ շռայլել:

Այսօր Ժառանգությունն էլ է ԱԺ-ում, ու ճիշտ է, եղել է, որ տվյալ ժամանակին ոմանց, այդ թվում ինձ, թվացել է, որ ճիշտ է, որ նրանք բոյկոտեն ԱԺ-ն, փաստ է, որ անկախ մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրի՝ իրենց նկատմամբ ունեցած սիմպատիա-անտիպատիայից էդ ամբիոնն օգտագործելով կարողացել բավական շատ հարցեր բարձրացնել, ինչ-որ արդյունքի հասնել: Դադարեցրեք ամեն ինչը կաղապարված սև ու սպիտակով չափելը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, պետք չի «ՕԵԿ», «ՕԵԿական» տերմիններն անգիր անել ու առանց հասկանալու, թե ինչ կոնտեքստով են դրանք կիրառվում, ամեն տեղ շռայլել:
> 
> Այսօր Ժառանգությունն էլ է ԱԺ-ում, ու ճիշտ է, եղել է, որ տվյալ ժամանակին ոմանց, այդ թվում ինձ, թվացել է, որ ճիշտ է, որ նրանք բոյկոտեն ԱԺ-ն, փաստ է, որ անկախ մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրի՝ իրենց նկատմամբ ունեցած սիմպատիա-անտիպատիայից էդ ամբիոնն օգտագործելով կարողացել բավական շատ հարցեր բարձրացնել, ինչ-որ արդյունքի հասնել: Դադարեցրեք ամեն ինչը կաղապարված սև ու սպիտակով չափելը:


Ապեր, եղավ դու պայքարի ԱԺ ամբիոնին մոտիկ լինելու, ու այնտեղից հարցեր բարձրացնելու ու այդ հարցերը լուծելու համար: Ես չեմ ուզում պայքարեմ: Թքել եմ ԱԺ վրա էլ , ամբիոնի վրա  էլ, բարձրացված հարցերի վրա էլ, ՀԱԿ-ի վրա էլ վրից: ՕԵԿ-ն էլ տեղին եմ օգտագործում ու լավ եմ անում: Հենց տըենց էլ կա, ու շռայլելու եմ: Հալալ ա ՕԵԿ տղեքին, որ ԱԺ հասան, ու հարցեր են լուծում՝ առանց տաս հոգու գլուխ հավայի ուտելու:  

Ամեն ինչն էլ սև ու սպիտակ չի, ճիշտ ա, կառշնվիոտ ա: Սերժն էլ տենց վատ նախագահ չի, նորմալ ա: Քոչարյանն էլ տենց շատ սև չէր, սպիտակ բաներ կար մեջը: Դաժե չոռնի գագոն էտքան սև չի:

----------

Բիձա (19.10.2010), Վիշապ (20.10.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, եղավ դու պայքարի ԱԺ ամբիոնին մոտիկ լինելու, ու այնտեղից հարցեր բարձրացնելու ու այդ հարցերը լուծելու համար:


Պարզապես հիշեցնում եմ, որ ԱԺ-ի մասին դու ես խոսել: Իսկ իմ պայքարը ԱԺ-ի համար չի: Ես հստակ ասել եմ նման հնարավոր ելքի մասին իմ վերաբերմունքը (այսինքն քո հարցի պատասխանը, այսինքն չեմ խուսափել քո՝ թեման շեղող հարցին պատասխանելուց): Ու հա, կպայքարեմ ՀԱԿ-ի հետ  :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  15:54 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  15:52 ----------




> Ամեն ինչն էլ սև ու սպիտակ չի, ճիշտ ա, կառշնվիոտ ա: Սերժն էլ տենց վատ նախագահ չի, նորմալ ա: Քոչարյանն էլ տենց շատ սև չէր, սպիտակ բաներ կար մեջը: Դաժե չոռնի գագոն էտքան սև չի:


Վերջն ես Տրիբուն ձյա  :Smile: 
Ես լրիվ ուրիշ բանի մասին էի խոսում, կարծում եմ, որ գիտես: Բայց մեր մեջ ասած էս միտքն էլ սխալ չի: Իհարկե կան լավ ու վատ բաների համախմբումներ: Իմ գնահատականով Սերժի էլ, Քոչարյանի ժամանակ էլ վատերը գերակշռել են ու դրա համար էլ պայքարում եմ, էդ վատերի դեմ, ոչ թե իրանց: Բայց իմ ասածը սրա մասին չէր, բարեկամս  :Wink:

----------


## Բիձա

Ըստ վերջին տարիների եղած փորձի, հայերովս սահմանադրականով գնալով միշտ բացասական արդյունքի ենք հասել: Քանի գնացել` էնքան իշխանությունները ուժեղացել, ընդիմությունը թուլացել  է: Այսինքն գործելաձևը փոխելու մեր առաջարկներն ու պահանջները որոշակի իմացական, գործնական փորձի հիմնավորվածություն ունեն: 
Իսկ հինը, սահմանադրականը շարունակելու կողմնակիցները բացի բանտով ու  արունով  վախացնելուց այլ  արգումենտ չունեն: *Էշխանություններն էլ տեսնելով էդ  էշացած վիճակը, ընդիմության հետ ձեռ-ձեռի ասում են՝ հա, ժողովուրդ ջան, ձեզ խելոք պահեք: Համ կնստցնենք, համ կգյուլլենք: Տեսեք, տղթի վրա գրած ա, որ մենք կարանք դա անենք, դուք չեք կարա:* 
Նման ա էն անեկդոտին, որ մեկին կայնացնում են  կավիճով գծած շրջանի մեջ ու ասում են, հեսա ըստեղ քու աշքի դեմը կնոջդ "կբռնաբարենք", ու եթե գծից մի քայլ դուս եկար,  քեզ էլ ենք "բռնաբարելու": Գործից հետո կնիկը սրան թուք ու մուր ա տալի, սա էլ թե՝ բա այ կնիկ, չտեսար, ոտս քանի անգամ  գծից դուս  դրի՞: 
Ֆրանսիայում թոշակի տարիքն են ուզում բարձրացնել: *Ոչ թե 40-50, կամ 55 տարեկանն է բողոքում, այլ ջահել -ջուհուլ հավաքվել, առանց միտինգ ու ստռատեգ, բարիկադ, քար փետ, բենզինով աստիկան են ծեծում ու  մաշինա վառում:* 
Բա էդ «խուլիգանները» հեչ իրանց սահմանադրությունը չեն կարդացել՞: Բա ֆրանսիական իշխանություններն էլ իրանց սահմանադրության տեղը չգիտեն՞: Բա էդ երկիրը մի հատ ստռատեգ չունի, որ սաղին բացատրի, թե քարի մեջը ինչքան արուն ու բանտ կա՞:   Դժբախտները:
Վաշինգտնում,  մոլում, մի քանի խաղաղ, բազմահազարանոց  միտինգի եմ մասնակցել: Դրանից էշ գործ պատկերացնելն է դժվար: Հավաքվում են գեյեր, սոցիալիստներ, կոմունիստներ, ֆեմինիստներ, ծայրահեղ ձախեր, ծայրահեղ աջեր, մաոիստներ, ամեն տեսակ կյանքը վատնած անհասկացողներ ու խելառներ ու չգիտես ինչ են ուզում: Միտինգի ներսում ամեն մի կարծիքի դեմ ու կողմ զույգերը կան: Բառաբան են խփում,  միկրոֆոնով են խոսում, դաժե գոռում, ինչ որ բաներ պահանջում,  բուկլետներ բաժանում, մանրից վիճում: Ոստիկաններն էլ ձիով ման են գալիս ու միտինգի միակ իրական հետաքրքրությունն են: 
Հիմա սրանցից որն ինչ գործ է անում՞: 
Ամերիկյանը կիսախելառների աննպատակ ժամանց է:
*Ֆրանսիականի դեպքում մի կողմից վառող, բանտ ու արունից չվախեցող, «անհասկացող խուլիգանն»  է ու իշխանության կողմից էլ  պատասխանատուն՝ Սարկոզին: Արանքում ոչ պոդլի սափրագլուխ կա, ոչ էլ սրա նրա հաստավիզ  առյուծ կերակրողները:* 
*Իհարկե ֆրանսիականն է  գործ անող ֆորմատը:* Միայն  վառել, ջարդել, փշրելն է,  որ իշխանություններին կարող է ստիպել հետ կանգնել իր մտքից: Կարող է որևէ կապ կա բողոքավորների ձեռն ընկած պատահական մեքենայի ու իշխանության մեջ՞: Ուղղակի կապ չկա, բայց իշխանությանը խոսք հասկացնելու այլ ձևը մարդկությունը դեռ ստեղծած չկա: *Էտ ա, պտի անհասցե վառվի, ջարդվի, փշրվի, որ իշխանությունը ստիպված  նստի բանակցելու էդ ջահելների հետևում կանգնած, բայց դեռ չերևացող իսկական ստռատեգների հետ: *   Դաժե մեր կարծիքով աշխարհից հեռու ղրղզները դա շատ լավ գիտեն:
Իսկ մեր պես թուղթ գրելը, թուղթը կարդալու համար միտինգ հրավիրելը, միտինգի թույլտվություն ստանալը, ազգովի հարայ-հրոցով մարդկանց հավաքելը, կադիլակով ժամանելը,  շոգին կամ  ձուն-անձրևին թուղթը կարդալը ու բարիգիշերով մարդկանց տներով ցրելը դա քաղաքականություն անել չի, դա գործ չի: Դա  արդեն   ազգի մտածելակերպն ու հիմքերը խարխլող,  ապագան վարի տվող լուրջ հիվանդություն ա: 
Թող գնան էդ մի քանի հոգին բուժվեն:
Իսկ դրա դեմ  թաք ու բիր խոսողներին էլ ամոթով տալը, թե տղամարդ եք, գնացեք ինքներդ լոմով հարց լուծեքը,  դա նույն խայտառակ միտինգի շարունակություն ա: 
Հլա լոմ օգտագործելու ստռատեգիական տաբուն թող դուս գա երկրից, կտենանք ոնց ամեն ինչ 2 օրում կդզվի:

----------


## Chuk

Բիձ ջան, նախ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով գնալուց ընդդիմությունը չի թուլացել: Ես չեմ ասում, որ ՀԱԿ-ը համեմատած ասենք նախորդ տարվա, դա էլ իր նախորդի ժողովրդի աջակցության ուղղությամբ թուլացել է (էդ միակ կետն է, որով թուլացել է, մնացածով՝ ուժեղացել է), բայց դրա պատճառն էն չի, որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով է գնում:

Եվ երկրորդ, եթե մի բան անում ես մի քանի անգամ ու չի ստացվում, էդ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ սխալ մեթոդով ես անում: Թեև անշուշտ դա էլ է հնարավոր:

Բիձա ջան, կներես որ ես էլ մի տողով ասելիքս քո նման 1 էջ չգրեցի: Անշուշտ կարող եմ, գրելու տաղանդս լավն է, բայց դե չեմ կարծում որ մի տողանոց ասելիքն արժեքավորվում ա երկար-բարակ գրելուց  :Wink:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ ջան, նախ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով գնալուց ընդդիմությունը չի թուլացել: Ես չեմ ասում, որ ՀԱԿ-ը համեմատած ասենք նախորդ տարվա, դա էլ իր նախորդի ժողովրդի աջակցության ուղղությամբ թուլացել է (էդ միակ կետն է, որով թուլացել է, մնացածով՝ ուժեղացել է), բայց դրա պատճառն էն չի, որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով է գնում:
> 
> Եվ երկրորդ, եթե մի բան անում ես մի քանի անգամ ու չի ստացվում, էդ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ սխալ մեթոդով ես անում: Թեև անշուշտ դա էլ է հնարավոր:
> 
> Բիձա ջան, կներես որ ես էլ մի տողով ասելիքս քո նման 1 էջ չգրեցի: Անշուշտ կարող եմ, գրելու տաղանդս լավն է, բայց դե չեմ կարծում որ մի տողանոց ասելիքն արժեքավորվում ա երկար-բարակ գրելուց


Դու Չուկ ջան, աստված հո սաղին նույնը չի տվել: Նվաստիս վաաբշե չի տվել: Դրա համար մի տողանոցով չեմ կարում, էջանոց եմ գրում: Հետո էջանոցը մոռանում՝ թազից եմ սկսում մի տողանոցից: Ու ըսենց կռուգների մեջ ընկած՝ ավելի եմ բիձընում:   :LOL:

----------

Lion (19.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, չեմ հասկանում, դժվա՞ր ա ընտրությունները բոյկոտելը: Թե քաղաքական ուժը դա էլ չի կարող անել: Դժվա՞ր ա չխոսել սահմանադրական ճանապարհից, ուղղակի չխոսել: Դժվա՞ր ա մի հատ արբանյակային հեռուստաալիք բացել: Ուզենանք ես ու դու երկուսով կբացենք, տգլոր աղջիկներ ցույց կտանք:


Հեչ էլ դժվար չի, բայց ինչքանո՞վ ա էֆֆեկտիվ… ուզում ես ասել որ ընդդիմությնը լսողները որ ընտրության չգնացին, ղըզըլբաշիները չեն իմանալու ինչ անե՞ն… ապեր էտի լինելու ա Հայաստանի պատմության ամենաազնիվ, ամենաարդար ու թափանցիկ ընտրությունները… ոչ մի բռնություն չի լինի, ընտրողների 90% էլ կընտրեն ոնց որ պետքն ա, սկի կեղծելու կարիք չի լինի, շատ շատ ընտրողների թիվը բազմապատկեն, ասենք 3-ով… շատ էֆֆեկտիվ բան ես առաջարկում ընգեր… ու սա քո չսիրած սահմանադրականից ինչո՞վ ա լավը… ու ի՞նչ… ըտենց կարելի ա առանց ընդդիմության էլ պայքարել, ընտրությունների կգնան նրանք ում 5000 դրամ կտան, մնացածներն էլ արդեն լավ են, փողի կարիք չունեն




> Էս երկար ճառդ, որ գրելս ախպերս, քաղաքական ուժի մասին դասախոսությունդ, ու ծերից ծեր բացատրել ես, թե ինչ պիտի ՉԱՆԻ քաղաքկան ուժը, կարա՞նք իմանանք, իսկ ի՞նչ պիտի անի քաղաքական ուժը - մենակ ԱԺ տեղերի մասին մտածի՞:


 ապեր ճառս էդքան էլ երկար չի, բազմակետերն ու պարբերությունների արանքները որ հանես, միջին գրառում ա ու ընդամենը 2 բանի մասին բռնության ու հակասահմանադրականի մասին… հարցիդ էլ պատասխանեմ Տրիբում ջան, կարա անի ամեն ինչ բացի բռնությունից ու հակասահմանադրական գործողություններից, որովհետև ինքը քաղաքական ուժ ա… 

էս կարմիրովին էլ առանձին պատասխանեմ…





> Լևոնին ոչ մեկը չի խնդրում որ ասի «գանցեք սաղի գլուխը ցխեք»: Բայց գոնե նվազագույնը ակնկալում ենք որ մուտիտ չանի, որ միջազգային հանրությունով, Հաագայի դատարանով ու սահմանադրական պայքարով բան ա փոխելու երկրում: Հերիք ա իրանց մերկանտիլ նպատակների - երկու տարուց ԱԺ-ում մի քանի ֆուլֆլո տեղի համար սաղիս էշի տեղ դնեն: Ձեռի հետ էլ էտ տեղերի վրա աչք ունեցող ՀԱԿ-ին ցանկացած հակառակ բան ասողը, խոսքի Թևանյանը, դառնում ա սարքովի ընդդիմություն: Սահմանադրական պայքարին էլ հակառակ բան ասողներին Լևոնը երևի իրա ձեռով ձերբակալել կտա, վրեն էլ տեռորիստ կկպցնեն համ իշխանությունները համ ընդդիմություն, ի դեմս ՀԱԿ-ի, որ ոչ մեկի մտքով չանցնի գծված սիրուն պլանից մի սանտիմ շեղվի:


Ապեր էտի դու ես ասում որ հնարավոր չի փոխել, ինքն ասում ա հնարավոր ա… ինքն ինչի՞ պիտի քո համոզմունքները որդեգրի ու պայքարի մի եղանակով որն ավելի վտանգավոր ա ու իրա համար անհեռանկար… եթե մեկը մերկանտիլ պատակներ ունենա, ապա ամեն գնով ներառյալ և առաջին հերթին քո ասած ոչ սահմանադրական եղանակով, ժողովրդի արյան հաշվին կգա իշխանության ու կասի "եկել եմ սահմանադրական կարգերը վերականգնելու"…էն վախտ սրան կասեն ոչ թե էշի տեղ չդնել այլ սկի խ**ի տեղ չդնել… եթե հիմա կարաս իրանից նեղանաս ու չաջակցես ապա էն ժամանակ վաբշե բան չես կարող անել…  դուրդ կգա՞ Տրիբուն ջան… 

Թևանյանի համար էլ ասեմ ապեր, ինքը կարծում ա որ համակարգը փոխելու համար նա կարող ա համագործակցի սերժի և քոչի հետ, ով որ ուզի (բացի Լևոնից իհարկե), ինքը "գաղափարի" շուրջն ա մարդկանց հավաքում… ոնց կարաս չհավատաս տղի ասածին, մանավանդ որ առավոտ, բարևի փոխարեն Լևոնին ա քրֆում… իհարկե, Սերժն էլ կմիանա քոչն էլ, մի քիչ Թևանյանին կփոխեն, մի քիչ էլ ինքը կհարմարացնի իրան ու էդ եքքյա համակարգն արդեն փոխելու կարիք չի լինի… կամ էլ կասեն փոխեցինք, տե՞ս, արդեն սաղս իրար հետ ենք աշխատում… ինչի՞ չեմ կարա մտածեմ որ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, նախ ես նվազ տղա եմ, մենակ կարամ ճառ ասեմ, զանգ չեմ կարա կախեմ: Լոմը ինձանից ծանր ա: Իմ քաշային կատեգորիայի համար մենակ էն ջրային պզպզիկ պիստալետներն են հարմար: Համ էլ Չուկն ասել ա, որ «միակ ուժ» կա: Նենց որ մնացածս անելու բան չունենք: Հզոր ա չէ՞ հնչում, ՄԻԱԿ ՈՒԺ:


Ապեր ես էլ քո պես համ էլ կոլոտ, դրա համար էլ չեմ ուզում որ հակասահմանադրական արահետներով գնանք… քո ասածով որ անենք դու էլ դուրս կմնաս էս շարժումից ու մնացած խելքը գլխին ժողովուրդն էլ հետը ու ինչքան շուն-շանգյալ կա կմտնի "քաղաքական դաշտ"… գիտեմ ինչ ես ասելու… չէ, հետո քեզ չեն հանձնելու… մեջները մի երկու հոգի շուստռի կգտնվի որ ասի "ի"




> *Երկրորդ, մի խառնի իմ նման նվազ տղուն «միակ ուժ» ընդդիմության հետ, որը «իշխանափոխություն» ու «արտահերթ ընտրություններ» հայտարարություններով իրա վրա քաղաքական պատասխանատվություն ա վերցրել: Թե՞ քո նկարագրած քաղաքական ուժի պարտականությունների մեջ է մտնում նաև հայտարարություններ անելը, պատասխանատվություն վերցնելը ու վերջում ջրոցի խաղալը: 
> *


Ապեր դու ես խառնում, "միակ քաղաքական ուժն" իր վրա "պատասխանատվություն" չի վերցրել այլ իր առաջ նպատակ ա դրել… սրանք հիմնովին տարբեր բաներ են… պատասխանատու կլինի եթե ընդդիմությունը լինի պաշտոնյա ու իր տրամադրության տակ լինեն որոշակի ռեսուրսներ ու լծակներ, ոչ կամավոր սկզբմունքներով… քաղաքական ուժը պատասխանատու ա իր արած անօրինական գործողությունների համար ու ոչ միայն քաղաքական ընդդիմությունը այլ ամեն մարդ ներառյալ իշխանությունը… 

… ապեր քո ասելով դու դաժե կարաս դատի տաս իրանց որ "իշխանափոխություն" չեն արել ու ֆուֆլո սահմանադրական ճանապարհով են գնում… 

Տրիբուն ջան, ես չեմ խոսում էսօրվա ընդդիմության մասին ու ոչ էլ քեզ կոչ եմ անում աջակցել, ես ուղղակի ասում եմ որ դու չես կարող ընդդիմությունից պահանջել բաներ որոնց համար իրենք պատասխանատու չեն ու պարտավոր չեն… դու որոշում ես որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհը ֆուֆլո ա՝ դա ճշմարտություն ա ու ուզում ես որ իրանք գան ու քեզ "խոստովանեն" … իրանք էլ կարծում են ֆուֆլո չի… 





> Երրորդ, եթե էսօր կա որևէ մեկը, որին իշխանույթունները քո գրած պադդեռժկան են անում, ապա դա մեր «միակ ուժն» է, իրա արտոնված հանրահավքներով ու բոլոր մակարդակի ընտրություններին ամբաղ-զամբաղ մասնակցելով:


ես էլ ասում եմ չի անում ապեր, դու բացի արտոնված միտինգից ուրիշ ի՞նչ փաստ ունես… առաջ չէին արտոնում, էլի էիր ասում պադդեռժկան են անում… կարող ա և անում են, բայց ըտենց օդի մեջ ս էլ շատ բան կարամ ասեմ… 




> Հետաքրքիր ա, իսկ ես գիտեի թե Հայաստանում քաղբանտարկյալներ կան: Փաստորեն ձերբակալված մարդ չկա, ու սպասում են մի հատ ոչ սահմանդրական կոչ լինի, որ սաղին ձերբակալեն: Մարտի մեկի միտինգը սահմանդարական էր, թե՞ չէ, Մեֆ: Կամ էտ իշխանափոխություն անողները ձերբակալվելուց տենց ինչի՞ պիտի վախենան: Թե քաղաքական ուժը մենակ նրա համար ա, որ սահմանդրական ճանապարհո գա առոք-փառոք բազմի ԱԺ ու նախագահի աթոռներին ու հետո էլի նույն ձևի լափի: Կամ եթե դաժե ուզում են լափեն, թող մի քիչ քամակները թրջվի, բան չկա: Սաղ էլ սիրում են լափել: Ես էլ եմ լափել սիրում, դրա համար էլ նախորդ համարյա ողջ ամիսը Աֆղանստանի սահմանի վրա եմ անցկացրել՝ ամեն կողմից մի հատ պոտենցիալ թալիբան ու մոջահեդի արանքում: Շաբաթը մեկ էի կարում քաղաք հասնեի ու ինտերնետ ունենայի, որ Ակումբում մեկ ու կես գրատում անեի: 
> 
> Մեֆ ջան, եթե քաղաքակակն ուժը հայտարարություն ա արել ու պատասխանատվություն ա վերցրել վրեն «միակ ուժ» լինելու, ուրեմն թող արդյունք ցույց տա: Մենակ էտ արդյունքը Չուկի հիպոթետիկ արդյունքը չլինի, յանիմ քաղբանտարկյալ ա ազատվել: Ոնց որ էտ քաղբանտարկյալներին ես ու դու ենք նստացրել, հավեսի համար:


Տրիբուն ջան, մարտի 1-ի միտինգը սահմանադրական ա եղել, ինքնաբուխ, ինչքան ես գիտեմ… Հայաստանում ամեն մարդ էլ վախենում ա ձերբակալվելուց իմանալով մեր իրավապահների գործելակերպը. խի դու չես վախենու՞մ ու որ վախենում ես ուրեմն մեղավոր ե՞ս… ապեր իրանց նպատակը ընտրությունների իրական արդյունքները հրապարակելն էր որն էլ պիտի ենթադրեր օրինական իշխանափոխություն… իշխանափոխությունը փողոցում չէր լինելու…

այո Տրիբուն ջան քաղաքական ուժը սահմանադրական ճանապարհով իշխանության գալու համար ա ու ոչ միայն դրա համար… օրինական ճանապարհով իշխանության եկած ուժը քիչ հվանական ա որ լափեն, հավանական ա բայց ավելի քիչ քան անօրինական ճանապարհով եկածները… սրանք տեղից արդեն անօրինական են ու իրանց առաջին գողությունն էլ իշխանությունն ա… ապեր եթե անօրինական ճանապարհով են գալիս ուրեմն թալանելու են գալիս… եթե մարդը առաց քո հրավերքի պատուհանից տունդ ա մտնում ուրեմն գող ա… մանավանդ որ դու էլ չես իմանում…

----------


## dvgray

> Ապեր դու ես խառնում, "միակ քաղաքական ուժն" իր վրա "պատասխանատվություն" չի վերցրել այլ իր առաջ նպատակ ա դրել… սրանք հիմնովին տարբեր բաներ են…


վեջապես  :Smile:  դու էս ասեցիր այս անցումային խոսքերը:   Այո, ՀՀՇ-ն երբեք էլ իր վրա պատասխանատվություին չի զգացել: ինքը մենակ հրամայել ա ու ուրիշ փիս բաներ արել /…/:
Անգամ երբ որ Լևոնը պրեզիդնետ էր, ասում էր.
- Այ մարդ, ինձանից՞ ինչ եք ուզում, գնացեք իրար մեջ պարտք արեք ապրեք էլի՞՞  :LOL: 
…
ախպար, եթե մի մարդ մի ուրիշ մարդու առաջնորդում ա, անկախ նրանից թե ուր ա գտնվում ինքը, ինքը արդեն գոնե Աստծու առաջ պատասխանատվություն ա կրում: էլ չեմ ասում իրա խղճի, ժողովրդի, և այդ Լևոնի համար "ոչ քաղաքական" կատեգորիաների մասին …

----------

Lion (21.10.2010), Բիձա (20.10.2010), Վիշապ (20.10.2010), Տրիբուն (22.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Քլնգեք, էս մարդուն էլ քլնգեք, ինքն էլ ա "չհասկացողներից": Մեր չհասկանալը երևի տեղից ա: Իրա չհասկանալն էլ մի գուցե նստելուց ա: Էնքան ա նստել, դառել  ա  "չհասկացող"



> *Ժողովրդի ցասումն է պետք*
> 
> Մեր հարցազրույցը նախկին քաղբանտարկյալ, բանաստեղծ Մերուժանի (Հովհաննիսյան) հետ է:
> 
> - Պարոն Հովհաննիսյան, Դուք պայքարում էիք Խորհրդային Միության դեմ ու Հայաստանի անկախության համար, ինչի պատճառով ավելի քան 15 տարի անցկացրիք սովետական բանտերում: Բայց պարզվում է` անկախ Հայաստանում եւս կարող են քաղբանտարկյալներ լինել: Ի՞նչ կասեք այս մասին:
> - Սա այն երկիրը չէ, որը մենք ձգտեցինք ունենալ: Սա այն երկիրը չէ բոլորովին... Քաղաքական բանտարկյալ համարվում է այն անձը, որը այլախոհության, մի այլ դավանանքի, այլ համոզմունքի պատճառով ձերբակալվում է: Այսօրվա ձերբակալվածները բացարձակապես անմեղ են իրենց արարքներում, մարդկային իրենց կեցվածքով, դավանաբանորեն ունեն իրենց գաղափարախոսությունը, ինչը այս իշխանությունների քիմքին խորթ է, անհարազատ: Բայց դա ամենեւին չի նշանակում, որ պետք է աշխարհը լռի այս տղաների, այս, կարելի է ասել, հսկայական բանակի ձերբակալության պատճառով: Բոլոր ժամանակներում եղել են հոդվածներ` նախատեսված դատախազների, քննիչների, դատավորների համար: Դրանք այն հոդվածներն են` 336 եւ այլն, որոնք հնարավորություն են տալիս ակնհայտ անմեղ անձի նկատմամբ արհեստական մեղադրանքներ ստեղծել, դատապարտել, քննել, խոշտանգել, պատիժներ ձեռնարկել խոստովանության համար: Մենք ապրում ենք ամենատխուր տեսարանների մեջ: Այս քաղբանտարկյալները իրենց կեցվածքով հպարտ են, ազնիվ են: Իսկ ազատականություն պրոպագանդող պետությունը ազատականներին հետապնդում է: Գործում է բլեֆը, գործում է խաբեությունը, գործում է, այսպես ասենք, համոզելու այն ճկուն, սրիկայական խաղը, որով ուզում են մեր ժողովրդին վստահեցնել, թե երկիրը առաջադիմում է, մինչդեռ նման բան չկա եւ չի կարող լինել:
> 
> - Ձեր կարծիքով, որտե՞ղ է սխալը, ինչո՞ւ  ունեցանք այսպիսի երկիր:
> - Երկրի տերը պետք է լինի տվյալ երկրում ծնված, տվյալ լեզվով դաստիարակված, իր ժողովրդի հոգեբանությանը հարազատ ղեկավարը: Մենք բերեցինք մի մարդու (նկատի ունի Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին-Ա.Զ.), որը ամենեւին կապ չուներ մեր հայրենիքի հետ: Այդ մարդը հոգեբանությամբ մուսուլման էր, զտարյուն մուսուլման, անբեկանելի մուսուլման: Նա` այդ մարդը, ատում էր իմ հայրենիքը, իմ ազգային մտածողությունը, իմ եկեղեցին: Ասենք, որ եկեղեցու մասին նա ընդհանրապես գաղափար չուներ: Նա Հեյդար Ալիեւի հոգեւոր զավակն է, ի վերջո` ադրբեջանական կոմունիստական կուսակցության սան է, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Նրա հաջորդը ամենեւին էլ չի ժխտում նրա առկայությունն ու գոյությունը, եւ խնջույքներում չեն մոռանում խմել նրա կենացը: Այնպես որ, նրա գոյությունը որքան էլ ստվերոտ լինի, առկա է, կա եւ գործում է:
> ...

----------

Tig (21.10.2010), Տրիբուն (22.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> վ
> …
> ախպար, եթե մի մարդ մի ուրիշ մարդու առաջնորդում ա, անկախ նրանից թե ուր ա գտնվում ինքը, ինքը արդեն գոնե Աստծու առաջ պատասխանատվություն ա կրում: էլ չեմ ասում իրա խղճի, ժողովրդի, և այդ Լևոնի համար "ոչ քաղաքական" կատեգորիաների մասին …


ուզում ես ասել եթե փաստաբանդ քեզ չի կարողանում արդարացման հասնել դատարանում ուրեմն պատասխանատու ա՞… քաղաքական դաշտում առավել ևս… եթե քաղաքական ուժն իշխող չի ու ոչ մի հակաօրինական բան չի արել ուղղակի իրա առաջ դրված նպատակը չի իրագործվել դու էդ ուժին պատասխանատվության չես կարող կանչել… տենց որ լինի բոլոր ընտրություններում պարտված կամ կեղծիքի պատճառով "չհաղթած" քաղաքական ուժերին պիտի պատասխանատվության կանչես… պատասխանատվության կարող ես ենթարկել, պահանջել իշխող քաղաքական ուժից 

մի բան էլ… ինչի՞ համար եք ուզում պատասխանատվություն կրեն

----------

Chuk (21.10.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ուզում ես ասել եթե փաստաբանդ քեզ չի կարողանում արդարացման հասնել դատարանում ուրեմն պատասխանատու ա՞… քաղաքական դաշտում առավել ևս… եթե քաղաքական ուժն իշխող չի ու ոչ մի հակաօրինական բան չի արել ուղղակի իրա առաջ դրված նպատակը չի իրագործվել դու էդ ուժին պատասխանատվության չես կարող կանչել… տենց որ լինի բոլոր ընտրություններում պարտված կամ կեղծիքի պատճառով "չհաղթած" քաղաքական ուժերին պիտի պատասխանատվության կանչես… պատասխանատվության կարող ես ենթարկել, պահանջել իշխող քաղաքական ուժից 
> 
> մի բան էլ… ինչի՞ համար եք ուզում պատասխանատվություն կրեն


 Բա ու՞մ մագաղաթին ա պետք էդ փաստաբանը, եթե պատասխանատու չի։ Կարող է՞ «բարի լոտո» է խաղում, շահեց՝ տելեվիզոռով ցույց կտան, չշահեց՝ որ մեկ ճակնդեղի տեղ չի դնի իրեն։
Քաղաքական *Չ*իշխող ուժը իր ամբաղ–զամբաղ դուրս տվածների համար պատասխանատու չի՞։ Որ Լևոնը հայտարարում է, թե Ղարաբաղը ծախած պրծած է, ուրեմն ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի՞ մի հատ հոտած պամիդոր գլխին տալու, որ հաջորդ անգամ մասսայի առաջ մուտիլովկաներ չանի։ Բա սեփական իշխանություններից բան պահանջել չկարողացող ուժը ո՞նց է հելնում ու եվրոպաներից բան պահանջում։ Մեֆ, մարդ արարածը իր խոսքերի, ուշադրություն՝ *խոսքերի* համար պատասխանատվություն կրում է՞, թե՞ ոչ։ Եղբայր էս ակումբի լուրջ բաժիններում եթե մեկը սկսում է մուտիլովկաներ անել, ակումբցիները մոբիլիզացվում, մոդեր են կանչում, մոդերը գալիս մաքրում է մուտիլովկաները, մուտիլովչիկին էլ արգելափակում, տուգանքներ տալիս և այլն... Սա ընդհամենը ֆորում է, որտեղ մուտիլովկաները մեծ աղետների հազիվ թե բերեն։ Հիմա պատկերացրու քաղաքական ուժ, դուրս է եկել, հայտարարում է որ ինքը ամենամիակն է, ամենաֆլանֆստանն է։ Էս ուժը իր *խոսքերի* համար պատասխանատվություն կրում է՞, թե ոչ։

----------

Բիձա (21.10.2010), Տրիբուն (22.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Էս հոդվածը երեկվա առավոտից է: 




> http://www.aravot.am/am/articles/politics/0/view/all
> «Օդանավ համար մեկ»-ի բացահայտումները
> 
> 
> Որակյալ հաղորդման անսպասելի օրինակ
> 
> Մի քանի օր առաջ Հանրային հեռուստատեսությամբ ցուցադրվեց «Օդանավ համար մեկ» հեռուստատեսային ֆիլմ-հաղորդումը: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, բավականին հաջողված այս հաղորդումը առիթ է, որպեսզի մեկ անգամ եւս խոսենք մեր հեռուստատեսության մասին:  Ինձ, ճիշտն ասած, անակնկալի բերեց հեռուստատեսությամբ, այն էլ «Հ1»-ով նման որակով հաղորդման հեռարձակման փաստը:  Որովհետեւ վաղուց արդեն տպավորություն է ստեղծվել, որ մեր հեռուստատեսություններում նստած է «հակացենզուրա», որը եթեր է թողնում միայն անորակ, ռաբիս, «պլինտուսից ցածր» մակարդակի, բայց, ինչպես իրենք են ասում, «ռեյծինգ» ունեցող հաղորդումներ: Բացառություն են կազմում, թերեւս, նույն այդ Ռաֆայել Հովհաննիսյանի եւ Արտակ Ալեքսանյանի հեռուստանախագծերը: Այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ «ռեյծինգը» ստեղծվել է հատուկ ազգին դեգրադացնելու համար:
> Վերադառնանք բուն հաղորդմանը:  Փաստորեն, հայկական հեռուստատեսությամբ կարելի է ցուցադրել հաղորդում նախագահի կամ իշխանությունների մասին, որտեղ առաջին պլանում լինի ոչ թե պնակալեզությունն ու «կացնային» գովերգությունը, այլ, ասենք, նույն այդ նախագահի, լրագրողների, դիվանագիտական կառույցների եւ այլ ծառայությունների աշխատանքի որոշ ասպեկտների բացահայտումը: *Օրինակ, հաղորդումը դիտելուց հետո շատ հեռուստադիտողներ իրենց համար պարզել էին, որ Բաղրամյան 26-ը ոչ միայն ՀՀ նախագահի նստավայրն է, այլեւ շատ ու շատ մարդկանց, որոնք, ի դեպ, ոչ թե անիմաստ հայացքով «կնոպկա սեղմող» անգրագետներ են, այլ բավականին կրթված երիտասարդ պրոֆեսիոնալներ: * Երկար տարիներ մեր հեռուստատեսությունները իշխանությունների մասին անգամ նեյտրալ նյութեր չէին հեռարձակում: Կամ լավը, կամ ոչինչ: Կարծում եմ, մեր հեռուստաընկերությունների լրատվական ծառայությունների աշխատակիցները գիտեն, թե այս սկզբունքը ում է վերաբերում: *Երեւի թե հենց այդ պատճառով էր, որ մեր իշխանավորները հասարակության համար մեռած էին: Իսկ այս հաղորդումից հետո պարզ դարձավ, որ նախագահը եւ նախագահականի աշխատակիցները կարող են ոչ միայն սառը դեմքով ինչ-որ ճառեր արտասանել, այլեւ հումոր անել, շփվել միմյանց եւ ուրիշների հետ` սփյուքահայերի, օտարերկրացիների, ինչպես նաեւ «մահկանացու» լրագրողների եւ տեխնիկական աշխատողների, երեխաների նման ուրախանալ շոուներով եւ կենդանիներով:* Մի խոսքով, պարզվում է, որ «նրանք էլ մեզ պես մանուկ են եղել»:  Ես հասկանում եմ, որ, օրինակ, Ազգային ժողովի մասին, անգամ մեծ ցանկության պարագայում, պարոն Հովհաննիսյանը դժվար թե կարողանա նման ֆիլմ նկարահանել: Որովհետեւ, լավագույն դեպքում, Գալուստ Սահակյանը հերթական անգամ երկար ու իրար հետ կապ չունեցող ֆրազներ կարտահայտի, որից ոչ մի հեռուստադիտող այդպես էլ  ոչինչ չի հասկանա: Սակայն նրանց եւս չէր խանգարի իմանալ, որ «կամ լավը, կամ ոչինչ» սկզբունքը հանգուցյալներին է վերաբերում: Հեղինե Բիշարյանը պետք է որ այս մասին իմանար: Սակայն դատելով Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի հասցեին նրա դիֆերամբներից, կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ չգիտի: Տիկին Բիշարյան, ինչպես կասեր դասականներից մեկը` «Ափսոսեր էր երեխան», այդքան երիտասարդ, բայց արդեն կամ լավը, կամ` ոչինչ:
> Այս հաղորդման ցուցադրությունը եւս մի բան բացահայտեց: *Մինչ օրս մեր հեռուստաընկերությունների լրատվականները ամեն ինչը գցում էին նախագահականի վրա: Թե իբր այն, ինչ ցուցադրվում է՝ իրենց մեղքը չէ: Իբր այդ կացնային գովաբանությունը այնտեղից են պահանջում: Պարզվեց, որ դա այդքան էլ այդպես չէ: Պարզապես մեր լրատվականները սիրում են «Հռոմի պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ լինել»:* Թեեւ մեր հեռուստատեսային լուրերի պարագայում այս ասացվածքը լիովին չի բնորոշում դրանց բովանդակությունը: Մերոնք ուզում են «Քրիստոսից ավելի քրիստոնյա լինել»:
> ...


Էս մակարդակի քամակ մտնելը վայել չի որևէ  հեղինակի կամ թերթի: 
Տղեն իր համար շատ բաներ է "պարզել": Բայց չի հասկացել, /կամ իրեն շլանգի տեղ է դրել,/ որ էդ մարդկային տեսք ու ֆիզիոլոգիա ցուցաբերող ջահել - ջուհուլը ընդամենը էդ պալատի կահավորանքից են: Ոնց որ շկաֆ, աթոռ սեղանն է որակով՝ արտասահամնյան,  ըտենց էլ էդ շենքում մարդ մեբել- էկսպոնատներ կան, որոնք մարդու պես ծիծաղել, ուրախանալ, զարմանալ գիտեն: Բա հո չէին բերելու առյուծներ կապեին անկյուններում:
Բացի դա էլ,  ինչ կապ ունեն էդ էքսպոնատները նախագահի ու իր իրական շրջապատի հետ հենց մարդկային առումով՞:
Կարելի է արդյոք  էքսպոնատին համեմատել իսկական հաստավզի կամ տուպագլազիի հետ՞: Դրանք տարբեր ֆունկցիա ունեն ու տարբեր նպատակների  համար են:  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (21.10.2010), Տրիբուն (22.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա ու՞մ մագաղաթին ա պետք էդ փաստաբանը, եթե պատասխանատու չի։ Կարող է՞ «բարի լոտո» է խաղում, շահեց՝ տելեվիզոռով ցույց կտան, չշահեց՝ որ մեկ ճակնդեղի տեղ չի դնի իրեն։


Վիշապ ջան, փաստաբանները չեն կայացնում արդարացման որոշում և բնականաբար չեն կարող երաշխավորել որ մարդը կարդարացվի թե ոչ, կամ իրենց ծրագիրը կիրականանա թե ոչ… դատավճիռը կայացնում ա դատավորը, ժյուրին կամ որևէ այլ մեկը բայց ոչ դատապաշտպանդ, և եթե դատապաշտպանդ որևէ սխալ բան չի արել (հակաօրինական, կամ ակնհայտ բացթողում) ապա նա դատավորի կամ ժյուրիի կայացած որոշման համար պատասխանատու չի… սա ընդունված կարգ է, կարող ես հարցնել իրավաբան ընկերներիցդ… 




> Քաղաքական *Չ*իշխող ուժը իր ամբաղ–զամբաղ դուրս տվածների համար պատասխանատու չի՞։ Որ Լևոնը հայտարարում է, թե Ղարաբաղը ծախած պրծած է, ուրեմն ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի՞ մի հատ հոտած պամիդոր գլխին տալու, որ հաջորդ անգամ մասսայի առաջ մուտիլովկաներ չանի։ Բա սեփական իշխանություններից բան պահանջել չկարողացող ուժը ո՞նց է հելնում ու եվրոպաներից բան պահանջում։ Մեֆ, մարդ արարածը իր խոսքերի, ուշադրություն՝ *խոսքերի* համար պատասխանատվություն կրում է՞, թե՞ ոչ։ Եղբայր էս ակումբի լուրջ բաժիններում եթե մեկը սկսում է մուտիլովկաներ անել, ակումբցիները մոբիլիզացվում, մոդեր են կանչում, մոդերը գալիս մաքրում է մուտիլովկաները, մուտիլովչիկին էլ արգելափակում, տուգանքներ տալիս և այլն... Սա ընդհամենը ֆորում է, որտեղ մուտիլովկաները մեծ աղետների հազիվ թե բերեն։ *Հիմա պատկերացրու քաղաքական ուժ, դուրս է եկել, հայտարարում է որ ինքը ամենամիակն է, ամենաֆլանֆստանն է։ Էս ուժը իր խոսքերի համար պատասխանատվություն կրում է՞, թե ոչ։*


ապեր, էն ինչ որ քեզ համար "ամբաղ–զամբաղ" ա մեկ ուրիշի համար իմաստ ունի, ոնց որ Թևանյանի հոդվածները, դրանք քեզ համար լավն են ինձ համար անիմաստ, բայց ես իրան պատասխանտվության չեմ կանչում ոչ էլ կարծում եմ որ ինչ որ մեկը պամիդորով պտի խփի… դեմ եմ արտահայտվում, անխնա, բայց պատասխանատվության չեմ կանչում… Լևոնի համար էլ էին ասում "Ղարաբաղը ծախած պրծած է", բայց դրա համար ոչ մեկին պատասխանատու չճանաչեցին ու ճիշտ արեցին… ընենց որ լավ ա անում ասում ա ու ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի որևէ մեկին կարծիք կամ գախափար հայտնելու համար բռնություն գործադրի… ապեր, ընդդիմությունը եվրոպական լծակներն օգտագործում ա որ ստիպի իշխանություններին իր պահանջները կատարեն… ի՞նչ անօրինական բան կա ստեղ… կամ ի՞նչն ա տարրօրինակ, սա ընդունված ձև ա… իսկ դու՞ ինչու չես պահանջում իշխանություններից ու պահանջում ես ընդդիմությունից… կարող ա՞ իշխանությունը քեզ ոչ մի բան չի խոստացել… խոստացել ա ու հլա վրից էլ բոլոր ռեսուրսներն ունի դրանք իրականացնելու… դու ավելի շատ իրավունք ունես նրանցից պահանջելու քան ընդդիմությունից, կարաս դատի էլ տաս… ընդդիմության ռեսուրսը իրեն աջակցողներն են ու լեգալ բոլոր ճանապարհները ներառյալ եվրոպացիները… իմիջայլոց եվրոպացիներն էլ ունեն պարտավորություններ մեր երկրի նկատմամբ ու վատ չէր լինի որ մենք էլ դրանից օգտվեինք… 

Վիշ ջան, շեշտը ոչ թե խոսքերի վրա պիտի դրես այլ *պատասխանատվության* վրա… մինչև չիմանամ խոսքն ինչ ա որտեղի՞ց իմանամ պատասխանատվություն կրելու ա թե չէ ու պատասխանատվությունն էլ միանշանակ մի տեսակ չի լինում… եթե Ղարաբաղի ծախելն ինկատի ունես ապա ում որ ուղղված ա մեղատդրանքը, նա էլ պիտի պատասխանատվության կանչի, իսկ դու կարաս հավատաս կամ չհավատաս…

Ակումբի հաշվով սխալ ես ասում, մաքրում են երբ կանոնադրությանը հակառակ բաներ են արվում (թեմայից դուրս, անձնական վիրավորանք և այլն… էդ մուտիլովկեն ինչ ա է՞), կարծիք հայտնելու համար ինչքան էլ որ դա լինի աբսուրդային չեն տուգանում կամ արգելափակում, եթե արել են սխալ են արել…

հիմա կոնկրետ պատասխանեմ վերջին հարցիդ Վիշապ ջան… ՈՉ… որովհետև բոլոր ուժերն էլ դա են ասում, եթե ոչ բոլորը ապա մեծամասնությունը, Դաշնակներ, վազգենմանուկյաններ, հհկ-ականներ, օեկականներ, բարգավաճներ, կարապետիչներ մնացածնէլ դու ասա. ուրեմն ի՞նչ դու բոլոր ուժերին պիտի պատասխանատվության կանչե՞ս… է կանչի… կամ որ կանչես ի՞նչ ես ասելու, ոնց ես կանչելու… 

երբ որ քաղաքական դաշտ ես դուրս գալիս հո չե՞ս ասելու "ես միակը չեմ, իմ նման 1000-ներ կան, բայց իմ հետևից եկեք"

----------


## Բիձա

> երբ որ քաղաքական դաշտ ես դուրս գալիս հո չե՞ս ասելու "ես միակը չեմ, իմ նման 1000-ներ կան, բայց իմ հետևից եկեք"



Mef,  էն չինական դրակոնի մասին փիլիսոփայական հեքիաթը հիշում ես չէ, որ ամեն անգամ ջահել, խիզախ, խելոք ու «լավ տղեն» որ գալիս դրակոնին ձեռնոց էր նետում, մտնում էր պալատ՝ շխկ, թրխկ, զխկ, մխկ, ու   հելնում ասում էին мятежник пал, да здравствует дракон. 
Հիմա մերն ա: Այ ախպեր դրակոնից ինչ ես ուզում՞: Ինքը էն գլխից դրակոն ա: Դու պտի էդ պալատ մտնող «թազուց» ուզես: Ասես, այ լակոտ հետևիցդ նայում եմ, որ եթե էս անգամ էլ կրվար ու պրավալ տվիր գործը, քեզ եմ քրֆելու,  թույլիկ դեբիլի մեկը: Իսկ եթե հաղթեցիր ու  որպես հին դրակոն ֆռացիր՝ աշքերդ կհանեմ, կաշիդ կքերթեմ, որովհետև դու իմ  շնորհիվ ու իմ հարցերով ես էդ պալատ մտնում, պուտյովկեն ես եմ գրում լրացնում- պեչատում:
 Հիմա  ազգովի մի քանի անգամ հենց էս մոմենտներով քաշվել ենք: 
Վիշապն ասում է,  որ վերջ, էլ հավայի պուտյովկա տվող չկա:  էս գլխից ենք ստուգելու, թե էս հին ու նոր ֆռացող "հերոսը" վաաբշե կռվել գիտի, խելք ու ուժ ունի, թե հույսը եվրոքեռիներն են՞: 
Սրա ինչին ես դեմ այ ախպեր՞

----------

Տրիբուն (22.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mef,  էն չինական դրակոնի մասին փիլիսոփայական հեքիաթը հիշում ես չէ, որ ամեն անգամ ջահել, խիզախ, խելոք ու «լավ տղեն» որ գալիս դրակոնին ձեռնոց էր նետում, մտնում էր պալատ՝ շխկ, թրխկ, զխկ, մխկ, ու   հելնում ասում էին мятежник пал, да здравствует дракон. 
> *Հիմա մերն ա: Այ ախպեր դրակոնից ինչ ես ուզում՞: Ինքը էն գլխից դրակոն ա: Դու պտի էդ պալատ մտնող «թազուց» ուզես: Ասես, այ լակոտ հետևիցդ նայում եմ, որ եթե էս անգամ էլ կրվար ու պրավալ տվիր գործը, քեզ եմ քրֆելու,  թույլիկ դեբիլի մեկը: Իսկ եթե հաղթեցիր ու  որպես հին դրակոն ֆռացիր՝ աշքերդ կհանեմ, կաշիդ կքերթեմ, որովհետև դու իմ  շնորհիվ ու իմ հարցերով ես էդ պալատ մտնում, պուտյովկեն ես եմ գրում լրացնում- պեչատում:*
>  Հիմա  ազգովի մի քանի անգամ հենց էս մոմենտներով քաշվել ենք: 
> Վիշապն ասում է,  որ վերջ, էլ հավայի պուտյովկա տվող չկա:  էս գլխից ենք ստուգելու, թե էս հին ու նոր ֆռացող "հերոսը" վաաբշե կռվել գիտի, խելք ու ուժ ունի, թե հույսը եվրոքեռիներն են՞: 
> Սրա ինչին ես դեմ այ ախպեր՞


Բիձ, բայց ինչ տիպիկ հայկական բան ասիր… ուրեմն տղեն մտնում ա դռակոնի հետ կռվելու ու փոխանակ հետը մտնեք օգնեք, ասում եք _"այ լակոտ հետևիցդ նայում եմ, որ եթե էս անգամ էլ կրվար ու պրավալ տվիր գործը, քեզ եմ քրֆելու, թույլիկ դեբիլի մեկը: Իսկ եթե հաղթեցիր ու որպես հին դրակոն ֆռացիր՝ աշքերդ կհանեմ, կաշիդ կքերթեմ, որովհետև [B]դու իմ շնորհիվ[/B] ու իմ հարցերով ես էդ պալատ մտնում"_ … քո *շնորհիվ* չէ Բիձ այլ քո *պատճառով* ա մտնում պալատ ու կյանքը վտանգում ու դու մենակ ուզում ես հետևից նայես… Բիձ բա որ տղեն ֆռա ասի "այ քաջնազար, կաշի քեռթող ես գնա դռակոնի կաշին քեռթի որ դրած կյանքդ դարձրել ա դժոխք, քեզ էլ ստրուկ… ես որ սրան սպանեցի հետո քո հարցերն եմ լուծելու… մի հատ մտածել ե՞ս որ դռակոնին չես կարում սպանես բա ի՞նձ ոնց ես սպանելու եթե ես դռակոնից ուժեղ եմ լինելու… գոնե ֆահմդ շարժի, այ ***** փոխանակ օգնես մտել ես թփերի արանքը տենաս ոնց եմ կռվելու՞" … 

*էսի իհարկե կատակի կարգով*, բայց ասեմ ապեր… Վիշապը եթե էդ ա ասում լավ ա անում, դա լրիվ իրա իրավունքն ա թե ինքը ում կտա պուտյովկեն… սրա դեմ բան չունեմ… կարաս ստուգես կռվել գիտի թե չէ, բայց ոնց ես ստուգելու… չլինի՞ մի հատ գնալու կռվելու ա հաղթելու ա, որ տեսնես ու հավատաս նոր հետո գնա կռվի՞… ապեր հույսը եվռոքեռիների վրա չի, եվռոքեռին լծակներից մեկն ա… դրանց վրա ազդելու համար էլ ա լծակ պետք, մի կարծի տենց հեշտ ա…

----------


## dvgray

> Վիշապ ջան, փաստաբանները չեն կայացնում արդարացման որոշում և բնականաբար չեն կարող երաշխավորել որ մարդը կարդարացվի թե ոչ, կամ իրենց ծրագիրը կիրականանա թե ոչ… դատավճիռը կայացնում ա դատավորը, ժյուրին կամ որևէ այլ մեկը բայց ոչ դատապաշտպանդ, և եթե դատապաշտպանդ որևէ սխալ բան չի արել (հակաօրինական, կամ ակնհայտ բացթողում) ապա նա դատավորի կամ ժյուրիի կայացած որոշման համար պատասխանատու չի… սա ընդունված կարգ է, կարող ես հարցնել իրավաբան ընկերներիցդ…


Մեֆ, շատ լավ ես ասում: սակայն, եթե այդ նույն փաստաբանը սաղ օրը երգում ա, որ "հաղթելու ենք" ու, պարտվում ա, պռիչոմ էտ պարտությունից բոլորը տուժում են նյութապես, կամ բանտ են նստում կամ ծեծ են ուտում կամ սպանվում են, իսկ էտ "փաստաբանը", որը նաև գլխավորում էր շարժումը, իրա գլխից մի մազ չի պակասում, իրա ախռնանա նույնն ա մնում, իրա մաշինեն նունն ա մնում, նույն արագությամբ ինքն ու իրա կնիգը չաղանում են ու պապիռող ծխում, իրա տղեն ոնց որ թագավորի կյանքով արում էի ԱՄՆ-ում, նույն ձևի շարունակում ա ապրել, ինքն էլ նույն ձևի թագավորական կյանք ա վարում իրա արքայական տանը, նստած իրա տարիների թալանի վար… / և  այլն … և այլն/
…
ապա դու չես ասի՞, այ ախպար., հլա արի ստեղ, ու տենանք էտ ոնց՞ եզավ, որ բոլորը տուժին բացի քեզանից: միգուցէ դու ագենտ՞ ես… միգուցէ դու ու Սերժ-Քոչը նունն թայֆեն՞ եք…
հանձայն ես չէ՞ որ վերջին վերսիանեը ամենամոտիկն ա իրականությանը:
…

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ, բայց ինչ տիպիկ հայկական բան ասիր… ուրեմն տղեն մտնում ա դռակոնի հետ կռվելու ու փոխանակ հետը մտնեք օգնեք, ասում եք _"այ լակոտ հետևիցդ նայում եմ, որ եթե էս անգամ էլ կրվար ու պրավալ տվիր գործը, քեզ եմ քրֆելու, թույլիկ դեբիլի մեկը: Իսկ եթե հաղթեցիր ու որպես հին դրակոն ֆռացիր՝ աշքերդ կհանեմ, կաշիդ կքերթեմ, որովհետև [B]դու իմ շնորհիվ[/B] ու իմ հարցերով ես էդ պալատ մտնում"_ … քո *շնորհիվ* չէ Բիձ այլ քո *պատճառով* ա մտնում պալատ ու կյանքը վտանգում ու դու մենակ ուզում ես հետևից նայես… Բիձ բա որ տղեն ֆռա ասի "այ քաջնազար, կաշի քեռթող ես գնա դռակոնի կաշին քեռթի որ դրած կյանքդ դարձրել ա դժոխք, քեզ էլ ստրուկ… ես որ սրան սպանեցի հետո քո հարցերն եմ լուծելու… մի հատ մտածել ե՞ս որ դռակոնին չես կարում սպանես բա ի՞նձ ոնց ես սպանելու եթե ես դռակոնից ուժեղ եմ լինելու… գոնե ֆահմդ շարժի, այ ***** փոխանակ օգնես մտել ես թփերի արանքը տենաս ոնց եմ կռվելու՞" … 
> 
> *էսի իհարկե կատակի կարգով*, բայց ասեմ ապեր… Վիշապը եթե էդ ա ասում լավ ա անում, դա լրիվ իրա իրավունքն ա թե ինքը ում կտա պուտյովկեն… սրա դեմ բան չունեմ… կարաս ստուգես կռվել գիտի թե չէ, բայց ոնց ես ստուգելու… չլինի՞ մի հատ գնալու կռվելու ա հաղթելու ա, որ տեսնես ու հավատաս նոր հետո գնա կռվի՞… ապեր հույսը եվռոքեռիների վրա չի, եվռոքեռին լծակներից մեկն ա… դրանց վրա ազդելու համար էլ ա լծակ պետք, մի կարծի տենց հեշտ ա…


Mef, ԴՎ-ն մատների վրա բացատրեց, բայց ես էլ իմն ասեմ, քանի որ կատակի համ ու հոտ չառա:
Բռատ, հեքիաթի ֆաբուլան էլ վեջդ չի, տվե անդազահան ես արե հեքիաթն էլ, հեքիաթի փիլիսոփայությունն էլ, սարքել ես հայկական տափակություն՞: 
Քեզ էդ ֆաբուլան ա ձեռ տալի, էդ ֆորմատով մտածի: Մենակ մի բան հաշվի առ,
1- ես կամ որևէ այլ մեկը *պատճառ* երբևէ չի եղել: Մենք կոչվում ենք ժողովուրդ:  Ու դա նորմալ ա: Սաղ ազգերի մոտ էլ ըտենց ա: Ու ժողովրդի դերն էն ա, որ ջոկի կրվածին ու դեն շպրտի հրապարակից: Ոչ մի ժողովուրդ   կրված դռակոնին չի սարքում ստռատեգ ու մոմ վառում վրեն: Կրվածին  լավագույն դեպքում ասում են " հաջող ապե",  ու մտածում են ոնց թազեն բուծեն: 
2-Ինքը կյանքում մի միլիմետր կյանք վտանգած  չկա: Սկսած հենց սկզբից, ռուսների մեր հինգ հոգուն կայարանում գյուլլելուց, երբ ինքը ծակը մտած էր, /Աշոտ Մանուչարյանը, Ռաֆայել Ղազարյանը,  Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ու Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեի մյուս անդամներն էին  տանկերի դեմը կանգնած/, վերջացրած  95-99 -2007 թվերով, երբ ինքը վաաբշե փախած էր: 
3- Դրակոնների կռիվը դա հասարակական երևույթ ա, որը կոչվում է լիդերների մրցություն, - ընտրություն կոչված ֆինալով:Դրան մասնակցում են միայն դրակոնացուն ու եղած  դռակոնը: Ժողովուրդն էլ կողքից նայում ա, որ չեստնի կռվեն ու եթե ժողովուրդը տեսնում է, որ եթե դրանցից որևէ մեկը համը  հանում է, ինքն է խառնվում: Մեզանում սահմանադրական պայքար կոչված խաբկանքի շնորհիվ երկուսն էլ դառած են անձեռնմխելի ժողովրդի համար: Եթե հասարակ մեկը կողքից ասում է՝ արա էս ինչ բլեֆ եք անում կռվի փոխարեն՞ : Հենց ժողովրդի սիրելին ա առաջինը ղժղժում,  թե դուք չխառնվեք, ես հեսա տեսեք ոնց եմ պարելով նակաուտ անելու: Ու էդ տրյուկով արդեն 20 տարի  ախոռ ա պահում:  
4- Մեֆ, Քաջ Նազարի ֆաբուլան էլ ա քո մոտ այլանդակած՞:  Ախպեր ժողովրդից  որևէ մեկը քաջ նազար չի: Քաջ նազարը դա պաշտոնին հավակնողն ա:  Ես կամ էստեղ գրառողներից ուրևէ մեկը ոնց որ թե լիդերի հավակնություններ չունի: 
4-  Նաև  հասկացանք, որ շամպանսկի շխկցնելով, ախոռ մաքրելու խոստումներով, ճառ ասելով  էդ հին դռակոնն ու նոր դռակոնացուն  քո աչքին միակ ու անփոխարինելի հայոց համազգային դռակոնն  ա: Բայց գյոզալ չինական հեքիաթն ու մեր քաջ նազարին էլ հետը  խի ես իրա խաթեր  այլանդակել՞: 
5-Մեֆ, հեքիաթի դեմ խաղ չկա, հեքիաթին  հարգանքով վերաբերվի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mef, ԴՎ-ն մատների վրա բացատրեց, բայց ես էլ իմն ասեմ, քանի որ կատակի համ ու հոտ չառա:
> Բռատ, հեքիաթի ֆաբուլան էլ վեջդ չի, տվե անդազահան ես արե հեքիաթն էլ, հեքիաթի փիլիսոփայությունն էլ, սարքել ես հայկական տափակություն՞: :


ապեր, ես էդ փիլիսոփայությանը դեմ եմ… ես կարծում եմ որ դռակոնին ժողովուրդը պտի հաղթի ոչ թե մեկը հաղթի իրանք էլ էթան հետևից շարվեն… 



> 1- ես կամ որևէ այլ մեկը *պատճառ* երբևէ չի եղել: Մենք կոչվում ենք ժողովուրդ:  Ու դա նորմալ ա: Սաղ ազգերի մոտ էլ ըտենց ա: *Ու ժողովրդի դերն էն ա, որ ջոկի կրվածին ու դեն շպրտի հրապարակից*: Ոչ մի ժողովուրդ   կրված դռակոնին չի սարքում ստռատեգ ու մոմ վառում վրեն: Կրվածին  լավագույն դեպքում ասում են " հաջող ապե",  ու մտածում են ոնց թազեն բուծեն:


*Ժողովրդի դերը իր երկրին տեր կանգնելն ա ու պայքարելն ա որ դառնա իր երկրի տերը… ժողովուրդն ա իր լիդերին ուժ տալիս, նա էլ կարող է ձեռքից խլել… բայց գլխավոր դերակատարը՝ մարտնչողը ժողովուրդն ա… հաղթում ա ժողովուրդը ինչպես նաև ժողովուրդն ա պարտվում… էսի բոքս չի որ երկու հոգի կռվում են ժողովուրդն էլ կողքից բալետ ա անում…* 




> 2-Ինքը կյանքում մի միլիմետր կյանք վտանգած  չկա: Սկսած հենց սկզբից, ռուսների մեր հինգ հոգուն կայարանում գյուլլելուց, երբ ինքը ծակը մտած էր, /*Աշոտ Մանուչարյանը, Ռաֆայել Ղազարյանը,*  Վազգեն Մանուկյանը ու *Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեի մյուս անդամներն* էին  տանկերի դեմը կանգնած/, վերջացրած  95-99 -2007 թվերով, երբ ինքը վաաբշե փախած էր:


ապեր ես չեմ ուզում անձնավորել ու խորանալ ով ինչ է արել և ինչքանով է կյանքը վտանգել, բայց քաղաքական լիդեր լինելը, կամ գործիչ լինելը իր մեջ արդեն վտանգի էլէմենտ է պարունակում… Հոկտեմբերի 27-ը վկա… (իմիջայլոց էս նշած մարդիկ որևէ խնդիր էսօր չունեն Լևոնի հետ… բայց հարցը ստեղ Լևոնը չի)




> 3- *Դրակոնների կռիվը դա հասարակական երևույթ ա,* որը կոչվում է լիդերների մրցություն, - ընտրություն կոչված ֆինալով: Դրան մասնակցում են միայն դրակոնացուն ու եղած  դռակոնը: *Ժողովուրդն էլ կողքից նայում ա*, որ չեստնի կռվեն ու եթե ժողովուրդը տեսնում է, որ եթե դրանցից որևէ մեկը համը  հանում է, ինքն է խառնվում: Մեզանում սահմանադրական պայքար կոչված խաբկանքի շնորհիվ երկուսն էլ դառած են անձեռնմխելի ժողովրդի համար: Եթե հասարակ մեկը կողքից ասում է՝ արա էս ինչ բլեֆ եք անում կռվի փոխարեն՞ : Հենց ժողովրդի սիրելին ա առաջինը ղժղժում,  թե դուք չխառնվեք, ես հեսա տեսեք ոնց եմ պարելով նակաուտ անելու: Ու էդ տրյուկով արդեն 20 տարի  ախոռ ա պահում:


ապեր, հասարակական երևույթները ընդգրկում ա ամբողջ  հասարակությունը ընդհուպ մինչև "ընտրություն կոչված ֆինալը" ոչ թե հասարակությանը դարձնում ա թամաշա անող… եթե սահմանադրական ճանապարհը "խաբկանք" ա բա ի՞նչ չեստնիության մասին ես խոսում… չեստնիությունը օրենքին հետևելն ա… համ էն ես ասում համ էլ էն… 





> 4-  Նաև  հասկացանք, որ շամպանսկի շխկցնելով, ախոռ մաքրելու խոստումներով, ճառ ասելով  էդ հին դռակոնն ու նոր դռակոնացուն  քո աչքին միակ ու անփոխարինելի հայոց համազգային դռակոնն  ա: Բայց գյոզալ չինական հեքիաթն ու մեր քաջ նազարին էլ հետը  խի ես իրա խաթեր  այլանդակել՞:


Իմ համար ոչ մեկն էլ միակ ու անփոխարինելի չի… երբ որ փոխարինողը կլինի էն ժամանակ էլ կխոսանք փոխարինողից… չինական հեքիաթն էլ իմ վրով չի ապեր, իրանց իմաստությունն իրանց թող մնա… եթե էդ հեքիաթի խորհուրդն էն որ ժողովուրդը պտի կանգնի նայի ոնց ա մեկը կռիվ տալի որ հետո պարտվողին գետնովը տա, էտի իմ համար դատարկ փիլիսոփայություն ա…




> 5-Մեֆ, հեքիաթի դեմ խաղ չկա, հեքիաթին  հարգանքով վերաբերվի:


կա Բիձա ջան, ամեն ինչի դեմն էլ խաղ կա …

----------


## dvgray

> *Ժողովրդի դերը իր երկրին տեր կանգնելն ա ու պայքարելն ա որ դառնա իր երկրի տերը… ժողովուրդն ա իր լիդերին ուժ տալիս, նա էլ կարող է ձեռքից խլել… բայց գլխավոր դերակատարը՝ մարտնչողը ժողովուրդն ա… հաղթում ա ժողովուրդը ինչպես նաև ժողովուրդն ա պարտվում… էսի բոքս չի որ երկու հոգի կռվում են ժողովուրդն էլ կողքից բալետ ա անում…*


լինում ա շախմատ ա խաղում, լինում ա վալեյբոլ են խաղում թիմերով, լինում ա ջրի գնդակ,.կամ   հենց բոքս, կամ քինգ բոքս…
իսկ քո ասած "ժողովուրդը" շատ խառը մասսա ա  :Smile: , մեջները կան, որ թամաշա են անում, կա որ վաբշե էտ խաղը չեն նայում, իսկ կա որ ղումար /կամ գումար/ են դնում ու ակտիվ գոռում գոչում իրա "թեկնածուի" համար: իսկ եթե էտ բոքսի ժամանակ մլիցեքը ֆռում ու էտ "ղումարբազներին" էն չոտկում ու վրեքները կրակում…  :Shok:  ու դրան պլուս, երբ որ բաքսյոռները լվացնած են լինում, տենում ես որ "պարտվողի" երեսի կարմրուկները սաղ նկարած են, ու նրա երեսը ֆրեշ ա, ոնց որ մոր կաթ ուտող երեխու տուտուզը, ապա ասում ես, 
-արյա, էս ինչ քաշվել քաշվանք … նորից:  
… ու ամենահետաքրքիրը էն ա,որ դու ասում ես, որ էն կարմիր թուշավոր "պարտվողը" ստեղ հեչ կապ չունի., ու եթե ուզում ենք մի բան "շահենք", ապա շարունակենք իրա "խաղերին" մասնակցել  :Shok: 
 :LOL:

----------

Տրիբուն (22.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> ապեր, ես էդ փիլիսոփայությանը դեմ եմ… ես *կարծում եմ որ դռակոնին ժողովուրդը պտի հաղթի* ոչ թե մեկը հաղթի իրանք էլ էթան հետևից շարվեն…


Մեֆ, քո դեմ լինելուց աշխարհը հո չի փոխվելու՞: Մենք փորձում ենք հասկանալ քաղաքական օրինաչափությունները: Իմ իմացածով, մարդկությունը երեկ էլ, էսօր էլ ըստ էտ հեքիաթի ա շարժվում: Դռակոնին հաղթում ա ավելի ուժեղ, ավելի դրբով դռակոնը, որին ծնել ա ավելի ուժեղ  դռակոն ծնող, դաստիարակող ժողովուրդը: Էդ նոր եկողը չոլից չի գալիս, ժողովրդի միջից ա դուրս գալիս: Եթե ժողովուրդը թույլ ա տալիս որ ամեն դեգեներատ, սուտասան, քուչի բառադի՝  դռագոն խաղա, ապա էդ ժողովրդին տեղն ա:  




> *Ժողովրդի դերը իր երկրին տեր կանգնելն ա ու պայքարելն ա որ դառնա իր երկրի տերը… ժողովուրդն ա իր լիդերին ուժ տալիս, նա էլ կարող է ձեռքից խլել… բայց գլխավոր դերակատարը՝ մարտնչողը ժողովուրդն ա… հաղթում ա ժողովուրդը ինչպես նաև ժողովուրդն ա պարտվում… էսի բոքս չի որ երկու հոգի կռվում են ժողովուրդն էլ կողքից բալետ ա անում…*


Բռատ, նորից տեղերը շփոթել ես: ժողովուրդը այն միջավայրն ա, ուր մեծանում են դռակոնները: Ժողովուրդը դռակոնի դեմ չի կռվում, ինքն իր մեջ, իրար հետ հարաբերվելիս որոշակի սկզբունքներով է շարժվում, որը դառնում է արժեհամակարգ, որը  հետագայում նաև նոր դռակոնի աշխարհայացք է ձևավորում:  Կռիվ տվողը դռակոններն են, թազա բաներ մի հնարի: 
Էս բաժինը ես բացել եմ ու փոստ փսստի հետևից հենց էդ մտածելկակերպն եմ  ուզում խոդի տրվի: Հիմա դու 2 տողով ուզում ես էդ ամեն ինչը ջուրը գցես: Ամերիկյան ընտրությունները ծերից- ծեր էդ գործին չեն՞: Աշխարհի ցանկացած դեմոկրատական երկրում  լիդերների մենամարտեր չեն՞ public servant աշխատելու համար՞:  





> ապեր ես չեմ ուզում անձնավորել ու խորանալ ով ինչ է արել և ինչքանով է կյանքը վտանգել, բայց քաղաքական լիդեր լինելը, կամ գործիչ լինելը իր մեջ արդեն վտանգի էլէմենտ է պարունակում… Հոկտեմբերի 27-ը վկա… (իմիջայլոց էս նշած մարդիկ որևէ խնդիր էսօր չունեն Լևոնի հետ… բայց հարցը ստեղ Լևոնը չի)


Դու էիր ասել, թե ինքը իրեն վտանգելով ա  էդ գործն անում, ես էլ իմ ինֆորմացիան եմ տվել էդ հաշվով: Դու լիդեր ասածը երևի վատ գիտես: Էդ ես կամ դու չենք: Լիդերը դա ամբիցիաների կծիկ ա, փառամոլ, ինքնասեր, խորամանկ, խաղամոլ, նույնիս ուրիշի դժբախտության ու արյան հաշվին պաշտոնի ու հաղթանակի ձգտող: Կյանք վտանգելը դա խաղի պարտադիր կանոնն է: Նիկոլը հենց էդ ձևով էր խաղում: Էս մեկը 100 տոկոսանոց գարանտիւաներով ա խաղացել ու դրա բազմաթիվ ապացույցները կան:





> ապեր, հասարակական երևույթները ընդգրկում ա ամբողջ  հասարակությունը ընդհուպ մինչև "ընտրություն կոչված ֆինալը" ոչ թե հասարակությանը դարձնում ա թամաշա անող… եթե սահմանադրական ճանապարհը "խաբկանք" ա բա ի՞նչ չեստնիության մասին ես խոսում… չեստնիությունը օրենքին հետևելն ա… համ էն ես ասում համ էլ էն…


Սահմանադրական ճանապարհի  ու չեստնիության ուղղակի կապը հենա տեսնում ենք՝ բանտերն են, 10 զոհվածները, բեսպրեդելն ու իշխանություն կոչված աղետը:







> Իմ համար ոչ մեկն էլ միակ ու անփոխարինելի չի… երբ որ փոխարինողը կլինի էն ժամանակ էլ կխոսանք փոխարինողից… չինական հեքիաթն էլ իմ վրով չի ապեր, իրանց իմաստությունն իրանց թող մնա… եթե էդ հեքիաթի խորհուրդն էն որ *ժողովուրդը պտի կանգնի նայի ոնց ա մեկը կռիվ տալի* *որ հետո պարտվողին գետնովը տա,* էտի իմ համար դատարկ փիլիսոփայություն ա…
> կա Բիձա ջան, ամեն ինչի դեմն էլ խաղ կա …


Էս մտքերի դեմ ես նոր  ասելիք չունեմ:  Տրիբունը քյասար սրա պատասխանը տվել էր՝ լոմի առաջին կիրառության մասին առաջարկով:

----------


## Վիշապ

> *Ժողովրդի դերը իր երկրին տեր կանգնելն ա ու պայքարելն ա որ դառնա իր երկրի տերը…*


 Ոնց: Ինչպես: Ինչ միջոցներով ու եղանակներով: Մի հատ պայքարի ձև ասա Մեֆ: Մի հատ երկրին տեր կանգնելու ձև ասա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> լինում ա շախմատ ա խաղում, լինում ա վալեյբոլ են խաղում թիմերով, լինում ա ջրի գնդակ,.կամ   հենց բոքս, կամ քինգ բոքս…
> իսկ քո ասած "ժողովուրդը" շատ խառը մասսա ա , մեջները կան, որ թամաշա են անում, կա որ վաբշե էտ խաղը չեն նայում, իսկ կա որ ղումար /կամ գումար/ են դնում ու ակտիվ գոռում գոչում իրա "թեկնածուի" համար: իսկ եթե էտ բոքսի ժամանակ մլիցեքը ֆռում ու էտ "ղումարբազներին" էն չոտկում ու վրեքները կրակում…  ու դրան պլուս, երբ որ բաքսյոռները լվացնած են լինում, տենում ես որ "պարտվողի" երեսի կարմրուկները սաղ նկարած են, ու նրա երեսը ֆրեշ ա, ոնց որ մոր կաթ ուտող երեխու տուտուզը, ապա ասում ես, 
> -արյա, էս ինչ քաշվել քաշվանք … նորից:  
> … ու ամենահետաքրքիրը էն ա,որ դու ասում ես, որ էն կարմիր թուշավոր "պարտվողը" ստեղ հեչ կապ չունի., ու եթե ուզում ենք մի բան "շահենք", ապա շարունակենք իրա "խաղերին" մասնակցել


… մեջներն էլ կան որ գրառումները կիսատ-պռատ կարդալով սայկադելիկ գրառումներ են անում…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  08:23 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  08:21 ----------




> Ոնց: Ինչպես: Ինչ միջոցներով ու եղանակներով: Մի հատ պայքարի ձև ասա Մեֆ: Մի հատ երկրին տեր կանգնելու ձև ասա:


Վիշ ջան, Մեֆը չի ասելու, այլ այն քաղաքական ուժը որին կաջակցես…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  08:29 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  08:23 ----------




> Մեֆ, քո դեմ լինելուց աշխարհը հո չի փոխվելու՞: Մենք փորձում ենք հասկանալ քաղաքական օրինաչափությունները: Իմ իմացածով, մարդկությունը երեկ էլ, էսօր էլ ըստ էտ հեքիաթի ա շարժվում: Դռակոնին հաղթում ա ավելի ուժեղ, ավելի դրբով դռակոնը, որին ծնել ա ավելի ուժեղ  դռակոն ծնող, դաստիարակող ժողովուրդը: Էդ նոր եկողը չոլից չի գալիս, ժողովրդի միջից ա դուրս գալիս: Եթե ժողովուրդը թույլ ա տալիս որ ամեն դեգեներատ, սուտասան, քուչի բառադի՝  դռագոն խաղա, ապա էդ ժողովրդին տեղն ա:  
> 
> 
> Բռատ, նորից տեղերը շփոթել ես: ժողովուրդը այն միջավայրն ա, ուր մեծանում են դռակոնները: Ժողովուրդը դռակոնի դեմ չի կռվում, ինքն իր մեջ, իրար հետ հարաբերվելիս որոշակի սկզբունքներով է շարժվում, որը դառնում է արժեհամակարգ, որը  հետագայում նաև նոր դռակոնի աշխարհայացք է ձևավորում:  Կռիվ տվողը դռակոններն են, թազա բաներ մի հնարի: 
> Էս բաժինը ես բացել եմ ու փոստ փսստի հետևից հենց էդ մտածելկակերպն եմ  ուզում խոդի տրվի: Հիմա դու 2 տողով ուզում ես էդ ամեն ինչը ջուրը գցես: Ամերիկյան ընտրությունները ծերից- ծեր էդ գործին չեն՞: Աշխարհի ցանկացած դեմոկրատական երկրում  լիդերների մենամարտեր չեն՞ public servant աշխատելու համար՞:  
> 
> 
> 
> Դու էիր ասել, թե ինքը իրեն վտանգելով ա  էդ գործն անում, ես էլ իմ ինֆորմացիան եմ տվել էդ հաշվով: Դու լիդեր ասածը երևի վատ գիտես: Էդ ես կամ դու չենք: Լիդերը դա ամբիցիաների կծիկ ա, փառամոլ, ինքնասեր, խորամանկ, խաղամոլ, նույնիս ուրիշի դժբախտության ու արյան հաշվին պաշտոնի ու հաղթանակի ձգտող: Կյանք վտանգելը դա խաղի պարտադիր կանոնն է: Նիկոլը հենց էդ ձևով էր խաղում: Էս մեկը 100 տոկոսանոց գարանտիւաներով ա խաղացել ու դրա բազմաթիվ ապացույցները կան:
> ...


Բիձ, ախպոր պես, կարա՞ս առանց ալեգորյաների գրես…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան, փաստաբանները չեն կայացնում արդարացման որոշում և բնականաբար չեն կարող երաշխավորել որ մարդը կարդարացվի թե ոչ, կամ իրենց ծրագիրը կիրականանա թե ոչ… դատավճիռը կայացնում ա դատավորը, ժյուրին կամ որևէ այլ մեկը բայց ոչ դատապաշտպանդ, և եթե դատապաշտպանդ որևէ սխալ բան չի արել (հակաօրինական, կամ ակնհայտ բացթողում) ապա նա դատավորի կամ ժյուրիի կայացած որոշման համար պատասխանատու չի… սա ընդունված կարգ է, կարող ես հարցնել իրավաբան ընկերներիցդ…


 Փաստաբանը եթե ասում է հարյուր տոկոս դատը շահող ես, հետո հարյուր տոկոսանոց պռավալ է տալիս դատը, ի՞նչ կանես էդ փաստաբանի հետ: Կարող է՞ միասին ձեռ ձեռի տված գնաք մինչև վերջ, որ քեզ ազատի բանտից: :Tongue:  Երկրորդ անգամ նույն փաստաբանին կընտրե՞ս: 






> ապեր, էն ինչ որ քեզ համար "ամբաղ–զամբաղ" ա մեկ ուրիշի համար իմաստ ունի, ոնց որ Թևանյանի հոդվածները, դրանք քեզ համար լավն են ինձ համար անիմաստ, բայց ես իրան պատասխանտվության չեմ կանչում ոչ էլ կարծում եմ որ ինչ որ մեկը պամիդորով պտի խփի… դեմ եմ արտահայտվում, անխնա, բայց պատասխանատվության չեմ կանչում…


Ապեր ու՞ր պիտի կանչես պատասխանատվության: Դիվին կարծեմ ասում էր պատասխանատվություն, նախ և առաջ սեփական խղճի ու Աստծու առաջ: Կան նաև չգրված օրենքներ:




> Լևոնի համար էլ էին ասում "Ղարաբաղը ծախած պրծած է", բայց դրա համար ոչ մեկին պատասխանատու չճանաչեցին ու ճիշտ արեցին…


Ուհու... մենակ մի փոքրիկ նյուանս ես բաց թողնում, Լևոնի հրաժարականի պատճառը 98 թվին:




> ընենց որ լավ ա անում ասում ա ու ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի որևէ մեկին կարծիք կամ գախափար հայտնելու համար բռնություն գործադրի… ապեր, ընդդիմությունը եվրոպական լծակներն օգտագործում ա որ ստիպի իշխանություններին իր պահանջները կատարեն… ի՞նչ անօրինական բան կա ստեղ… կամ ի՞նչն ա տարրօրինակ, սա ընդունված ձև ա… իսկ դու՞ ինչու չես պահանջում իշխանություններից ու պահանջում ես ընդդիմությունից…


Նայած կարծիք, նայած գաղափար: Մեկ մեկ կարծիքի ու գաղափարի համար իրար են նաև մորթում: Օրինակ ասենք Հայաստանը գտնվում է Ադրբեջանական հողերում: Էլի օրինակներ բերե՞մ... թե՞ լավ ա... կարող եմ նաև գռեհիկ օրինակներ բերել, մի երկուսն էլ ինքդ մտածիր:





> Ակումբի հաշվով սխալ ես ասում, մաքրում են երբ կանոնադրությանը հակառակ բաներ են արվում (թեմայից դուրս, անձնական վիրավորանք և այլն… էդ մուտիլովկեն ինչ ա է՞), կարծիք հայտնելու համար ինչքան էլ որ դա լինի աբսուրդային չեն տուգանում կամ արգելափակում, եթե արել են սխալ են արել…


Լինկ
Իմ կարծիքով շատ էլ ճիշտ որոշում է:




> հիմա կոնկրետ պատասխանեմ վերջին հարցիդ Վիշապ ջան… ՈՉ… որովհետև բոլոր ուժերն էլ դա են ասում, եթե ոչ բոլորը ապա մեծամասնությունը, Դաշնակներ, վազգենմանուկյաններ, հհկ-ականներ, օեկականներ, բարգավաճներ, կարապետիչներ մնացածնէլ դու ասա. ուրեմն ի՞նչ դու բոլոր ուժերին պիտի պատասխանատվության կանչե՞ս… է կանչի… կամ որ կանչես ի՞նչ ես ասելու, ոնց ես կանչելու…


Իյա: Եթե բոլոր ուժերն էլ յուղ են վառում, ապա ժողովդրի կողմից ու անունից հանդես եկող ուժն էլ պիտի յուղ վառի հա՞: Բոլորն էլ պատասխանատու են: Անխտիր:





> երբ որ քաղաքական դաշտ ես դուրս գալիս հո չե՞ս ասելու "ես միակը չեմ, իմ նման 1000-ներ կան, բայց իմ հետևից եկեք"


Ուհու, պիտի ասես որ դու սաղից հզորն ու սաղից ճիշտն ես չէ՞: Ապեր դու ի՞նչ պրոբլեմ ունես Հանրապետական կուսակցության հետ: Կարգին էլ կուսակցություն է: :Tongue: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  09:31 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  09:30 ----------




> Վիշ ջան, Մեֆը չի ասելու, այլ այն քաղաքական ուժը որին կաջակցես…


Ի՞նչ ա ասել, որ ժողովուրդը չի արել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր դու ես խառնում, "միակ քաղաքական ուժն" իր վրա "պատասխանատվություն" չի վերցրել այլ իր առաջ նպատակ ա դրել… սրանք հիմնովին տարբեր բաներ են… պատասխանատու կլինի եթե ընդդիմությունը լինի պաշտոնյա ու իր տրամադրության տակ լինեն որոշակի ռեսուրսներ ու լծակներ, ոչ կամավոր սկզբմունքներով… քաղաքական ուժը պատասխանատու ա իր արած անօրինական գործողությունների համար ու ոչ միայն քաղաքական ընդդիմությունը այլ ամեն մարդ ներառյալ իշխանությունը…


Մեֆ, իմ ախպեր, ուժե մտնում ես Լևոնական սեփեստության կայֆերի տակ: Ախպերս, շատ խորն ես քաշել թոքերդ լեռան քարոզները: 

Մեֆ ջան, ո՞նց կարա քաղաքական ուժը իրա վրա պատասխանատվություն չվերցնի: Այ հենց էտ նպատակը դնելով, ու էտ նպատակի հետևից ժողովրդի տանելով էլ հենց պատասխանատվություն ա վերցնում իրա վրա: Հո մուկ չենք տշում ախպերս, օրը մեկը գա մի հատ «նպատակ դնի», խոսքի «վաղը գաղութացնում ենք Յուպիտերը», հետա ասի, գնացեք ոնց ուզում եք գաղութացրեք, մի բան էր բլթցրեմ եմ:   :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:28 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:16 ----------




> Բիձ ջան, նախ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով գնալուց ընդդիմությունը չի թուլացել: Ես չեմ ասում, որ ՀԱԿ-ը համեմատած ասենք նախորդ տարվա, դա էլ իր նախորդի ժողովրդի աջակցության ուղղությամբ թուլացել է (էդ միակ կետն է, որով թուլացել է, մնացածով՝ ուժեղացել է), բայց դրա պատճառն էն չի, որ սահմանադրական ճանապարհով է գնում:


Չուկ ջան, բա ախպերս, բացի ժողովրդի աջակցությունից, ուրիշ ի?նչ գործոններ կան, որոնք ուժեղացնում կամ թուլացնումեն քաղաքական ուժին; Եթե կան էլ էտ գործոնները, փող, ադմիսնիտրատիվ ռեսուրս, հաստավիզ ախռաննիկներ, ապա դրանք ուժաղցնում են, կամ գոնե չեն թողնում թուլանալ իշխխանական քաղաքական ուժերին: Ընդդիմությա միակ ուժը, իմ իմանալով ժողովրդկան լայն զանգվածների աջակցությունն ա, ինչքան լայն, այնքան ուժեղ:




> Եվ երկրորդ, եթե մի բան անում ես մի քանի անգամ ու չի ստացվում, էդ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ սխալ մեթոդով ես անում: Թեև անշուշտ դա էլ է հնարավոր:


Արի սենց գրենք էս գրածդ…

Եթե մի բանը մի քանի անգամ անում ես ու չի ստացվում, դա նշանակում է, որ սխալ մեթոդով ես անում: Թեև անշուշտ հնարավոր է նաև, որ մեթոդը ճիշտ է: 

Կարճ ասած, համարյա քո գրածն ենք գրում, բայց մի նուրբ տարբերությամբ, Չուկ ջան, «թեև հնարավոր է»-ի շեշտադրումը փոխում ենք էլի:

----------

davidus (22.10.2010), Բիձա (23.10.2010), Վիշապ (24.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստաբանը եթե ասում է հարյուր տոկոս դատը շահող ես, հետո հարյուր տոկոսանոց պռավալ է տալիս դատը, ի՞նչ կանես էդ փաստաբանի հետ: Կարող է՞ միասին ձեռ ձեռի տված գնաք մինչև վերջ, որ քեզ ազատի բանտից: Երկրորդ անգամ նույն փաստաբանին կընտրե՞ս:


Փաստաբանի օրինակը նրա համար էր որ ցույց տայի պատասխանատվության սահմանը, այսինքն այն ինչ քեզնից կախված չի, չես կարող պատասխանատու լինել… բայց փաստաբանի հաշվով ասեմ՝ եթե տենց փաստաբան տեսնես որ քեզ "հարյուր տոկոս դատը շահող" ա ներկայանում, իմ կողմից երեսին կթքես… աշխարհում ոչ մի իրեն հարգող փաստաբան տենց բան չի ասի քեզ… 




> Ապեր ու՞ր պիտի կանչես պատասխանատվության: Դիվին կարծեմ ասում էր պատասխանատվություն, նախ և առաջ *սեփական խղճի* ու Աստծու առաջ: Կան նաև չգրված օրենքներ:


եթե մարդ չկա պատասխանատվության կանչելու ուրեմն չարժե դրանից խոսել…սեփական խղճի առաջ պատասխան ես տալիս երբ մարդկանց տանում ես անօրինական ճանապարհով, իրենց կյանքը վտանգի ենթարկում… Վիշ ջան, արի մի հատ գրված օրենքները հորով-մորով անենք հետո չգրվածների մասին կխոսենք… 






> Ուհու... մենակ մի փոքրիկ նյուանս ես բաց թողնում, Լևոնի հրաժարականի պատճառը 98 թվին:


բացթողում չկա ընգեր, 98-ին ինքը ծախելու համար չի հրաժարվել… այլ հրաժարվել է, որովհետև ասվել է որ կա ավելի լավ ձև լուծելու… նա էլ իր թիմով հրաժարվել է հնարավորություն տալով խնդիրն ավելի լավ լուծել… դու չես կարող ապացուցել որ ծախում եր, անհնար ա… կարող ես ասել, բայց չես կարող ապացուցել… եթե հնարավոր լիներ, ապա էսօր արդեն ապացուցած կլինեին ու ԼՏՊ-ն էլ քաղաքականության մեջ չէր լինի…




> Նայած կարծիք, նայած գաղափար: Մեկ մեկ կարծիքի ու գաղափարի համար իրար են նաև մորթում: *Օրինակ ասենք Հայաստանը գտնվում է Ադրբեջանական հողերում:* Էլի օրինակներ բերե՞մ... թե՞ լավ ա... կարող եմ նաև գռեհիկ օրինակներ բերել, մի երկուսն էլ ինքդ մտածիր:


դա ոչ կարծիք ա ոչ էլ գաղափար, դա պրովոկացիա ա, ու տենց միլլիոններով կարաս օրինակ բերես իմ կարիքը չկա Վիշապ ջան, բայց դրանց գաղափար, կամ կարծիք չեն ասում… դա քրեական ոլորտից ա…




> Լինկ
> Իմ կարծիքով շատ էլ ճիշտ որոշում է:


քաղաքական կարծիքն ու դիրքորոշումը չես կարող բժշկական կամ առողջապահական կարծիքի կամ դիրքորոշման հետ համեմատել, տարբեր հարթություններ են… իմիջայլոց բռնության կոչերն էլ քաղաքական հարթությունից դուրս են գալիս ու մտնում են հստակ կրիմինալ հարթություն… 




> Իյա: Եթե բոլոր ուժերն էլ յուղ են վառում, ապա ժողովդրի կողմից ու անունից հանդես եկող ուժն էլ պիտի յուղ վառի հա՞: Բոլորն էլ պատասխանատու են: Անխտիր:


բոլոր ուժերն են " ժողովդրի կողմից ու անունից հանդես" գալիս, կարաս ստուգես… ու եթե դու պատասխանատվության պրիցիպով ես առաջնորդվում, ուրեմն բոլորից պիտի պահանջես… 




> Ուհու, պիտի ասես որ դու սաղից հզորն ու սաղից ճիշտն ես չէ՞: Ապեր դու ի՞նչ պրոբլեմ ունես Հանրապետական կուսակցության հետ: Կարգին էլ կուսակցություն է:


պրոբլեմն էն ա որ լինելով իշխող քաղաքական ուժ, տիրապետելով բոլոր լծակներին ու մեխանիզմներին, նա  ինքն իր վրա վերցրած պարտավորություններն ու նախընտրական խոստումները չի կատարել ու ոչ էլ միտք ունի կատարելու… այ սրանց կարաս պատասխանատվության կանչես, ոչ միայն խղճի ու ստծո առաջ այլ նաչ քրեական օրնքի ու սահմանադրության առաջ, բայց ոնց որ հասկանում եմ, չես պատրաստվում… իհարկե քո գործն ա 





> Ի՞նչ ա ասել, որ ժողովուրդը չի արել:


ապեր ժողովրդից խնդրվել ա գալ հանրահավաքներին ու ընտրությանը և ձայները տալ ԼՏՊ-ին ու ինքը կհաղթի… ինքը հաղթել ա սահմանադրությամբ ու օրենքով սահմանված կանոնների համաձայն, բայց ժողովրդից և իրենից բիրտ ուժով խլվել ա հաղթանակը… ընդդիմությունը բանակ չունի և ոչ էլ կարող է անզեն ժողովրդին ուղղարկել փամփուշտի բերան, որովհետև նրանք ժողովրդին պաշտպանելու ոչ մի միջոց չունեն…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, իմ ախպեր, ուժե մտնում ես Լևոնական սեփեստության կայֆերի տակ: Ախպերս, շատ խորն ես քաշել թոքերդ լեռան քարոզները: 
> 
> Մեֆ ջան, ո՞նց կարա քաղաքական ուժը իրա վրա պատասխանատվություն չվերցնի: *Այ հենց էտ նպատակը դնելով, ու էտ նպատակի հետևից ժողովրդի տանելով էլ հենց պատասխանատվություն ա վերցնում իրա վրա:* Հո մուկ չենք տշում ախպերս, օրը մեկը գա մի հատ «նպատակ դնի», խոսքի «վաղը գաղութացնում ենք Յուպիտերը», հետա ասի, գնացեք ոնց ուզում եք գաղութացրեք, մի բան էր բլթցրեմ եմ:


Ուստա, մեր դեպքում քաղաքական ուժը ժողովրդին իրա հետևից տարել ա ընտրությունների, հանրահավաքների, երթերի, էն էլ ստիպողաբար չէ, իրա առաջ խնդիր ա դրել սահմանադրական ճանապարհով իշխանությունը վերցնել… ինչի՞ համար ես ուզում էդ քաղաքական ուժին պատասխանատվության ենթարկես… եթե ուզում ես որ քաղաքական ուժը ասի "սահամադրական ճանապարհը սխալ ա ու ես մեղավոր եմ ձեզ էդ ճանապարհով տանելու համար" սխալ ես ասում… տենց բան չի կարա լինի… կամ եթե ուզում ես որ պատասխանատվության զգացումից դրդված կուրսը փոխի ու ակասահմանադրական ճանապարհ ընտրի էդ էլ ես սխալ ասում…

էսի Լևոնի հետ կապ չունի… որևէ քաղաքական ուժ տենց բան չի ասի…

----------


## Բիձա

> բացթողում չկա ընգեր, *98-ին ինքը ծախելու համար չի հրաժարվել… այլ հրաժարվել է, որովհետև ասվել է որ կա ավելի լավ ձև լուծելու… նա էլ իր թիմով հրաժարվել է հնարավորություն տալով խնդիրն ավելի լավ լուծել…* դու չես կարող ապացուցել որ ծախում եր, անհնար ա… կարող ես ասել, բայց չես կարող ապացուցել… եթե հնարավոր լիներ, ապա էսօր արդեն ապացուցած կլինեին ու ԼՏՊ-ն էլ քաղաքականության մեջ չէր լինի…


Ինքը հրաժարականը տվել է 97-ին:  Հայաստանում եղած հայերի մեծ մասը շատ էլ լավ գիտի, որ ինքը հրաժարական տվեց ոչ թե տալ- չտալու, պատերազմի կամ խաղաղության կուսակցության լինելու պատճառով, *այլ զուտ շամպանսկու բաժակ շրխկցնելու պատճառով*: 
Էս հարցը երկար բարակ քննարկվել է: 





> * իմիջայլոց բռնության կոչերն էլ քաղաքական հարթությունից դուրս են գալիս ու մտնում են հստակ կրիմինալ հարթություն…*


Առանց բռնության քաղաքականություն գոյություն չունի: էդ որտեղ է գրված  որ միլիոն-միլիարդների հետ խաղալը, մարդկանց ճակատագրերի հետ խաղալը, մարդկային ամբիցիաների ամենահզոր ասպարեզը ընդամենը  պացիֆիզմ է՞: 




> ապեր ժողովրդից խնդրվել ա գալ հանրահավաքներին ու ընտրությանը և ձայները տալ ԼՏՊ-ին ու ինքը կհաղթի… ինքը հաղթել ա սահմանադրությամբ ու օրենքով սահմանված կանոնների համաձայն, *բայց ժողովրդից և իրենից բիրտ ուժով խլվել ա հաղթանակը… ընդդիմությունը բանակ չունի և ոչ էլ կարող է անզեն ժողովրդին ուղղարկել փամփուշտի բերան, որովհետև նրանք ժողովրդին պաշտպանելու ոչ մի միջոց չունեն…*


Ժողվուրդն անզեն չի, ժողովրդի ձեռքին ա ամենամեծ զենքը- ֆիզիկական, բարեկամական  մոտիկությունը տականքին՝ իշխանության հենարանին: : Էդ անզենը իր տականք հարազատին  հանգիստ կարա թույնի, կյանքը սարքի դժոխք, թքի, մրի սարքի իզգոյ: Բայց մեր մենթալիտետն էն ա, որ հարազատ ճիճուն անձեռնմխելի ա:
Ու էդ գործին լծված ու մասնակից ա ընդիմությունը, որը մի անգամ չասեց, որ այ ժողովուրդ էդ հաստավիզը մեր միջից ա, մեր կողքն ա, մեր շնորհիվ ա հաստավիզ:

----------

Tig (23.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> երեկ Շենգավիթ համայնքի Մուրացանի անվան թիվ դպրոցի տնօրեն Կլարա Կարապետյանը բարձր դասարանների դասղեկներին եւ նրանց միջոցով՝ նաեւ բարձր դասարանցիների ծնողներին հրահանգել է՝ եթե մանկահասակ երեխաներ ունեն, նրանց էլ վերցնել ու հոկտեմբերի 19-ին, ժամը 18:00-ին, հավաքվել Մաշտոցի պողոտայի «Սթար» սուպերմարկետի մոտ: Նշված ժամին ու նշված վայրում հավաքվում է հանդիպման նպատակներին անհաղորդ 70-100 մարդ: Տնօրենը ուսուցիչներին ու ծնողներին շատ սահուն կերպով «բերման է ենթարկել» Ազատության հրապարակ: Անցել է մի տեւական ժամանակ, ու ծնողները սկսել են անորոշությունից նյարդայնանալ: Իսկ երբ Կ. Կարապետյանից հետաքրքրվել են, թե ինչո՞ւ է նա իրենց բերել, հասցրել Օպերա, տիկինը պատասխանել է, թե՝ բա, գիտեք ինչ, Լեւոնի ժողովուրդը միտինգ է անում, հիմա մենք հավաքվել ենք այստեղ էդ միտինգի հետ կապված: Երբ նրանք մոտենալու լինեն Օպերային, մենք պետք է մտնենք հրապարակ ու զբոսնենք: *Ծնողներն անակնկալի են եկել, մի քիչ անհարմար են զգացել, նեղվել են, բայց արդյունքում ըմբոստանալ չեն կարողացել, որովհետեւ իրենց զավակների դասղեկներն են աղաչել-պաղատել՝ ասելով, որ եթե չեք ուզում, որ մեզ համար վատ լինի՝ եկեք:* Մեր աղբյուրը նաեւ հավաստիացրեց, թե Ազատության հրապարակում պարտադիր-կամավորության սկզբունքով զբոսնելու հրահանգ իջեցվել է նաեւ մանկապարտեզներին:


 Էսօրվա առավոտից է: 
70-100  կինը մի հատ  անամոթի դեմ ծպտուն չեն կարողացել հանել ու արել են այն ինչ իրենց թելադրել ա էդ տականքայինը: : Այլ պարագաներում  էս 70-100-ը երևի նաև ընդիմության  միտինգի մասնակից են: 
Մեֆ, վերջին հաշվով  դու հենց այ էս  մտածելակերպն ու վարքն ես քարոզում: Ըտենց չի՞:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էսօրվա առավոտից է: 
> 70-100  կինը մի հատ  անամոթի դեմ ծպտուն չեն կարողացել հանել ու արել են այն ինչ իրենց թելադրել ա էդ տականքայինը: : Այլ պարագաներում  էս 70-100-ը երևի նաև ընդիմության  միտինգի մասնակից են: 
> Մեֆ, վերջին հաշվով  դու հենց այ էս  մտածելակերպն ու վարքն ես քարոզում: Ըտենց չի՞:


Հակառակը Բիձա ջան, չես կարդում գրածներս վարպետ. Ո՞րտեղ ես տենց բան կարդացել

----------


## Բիձա

> Հայ  ժողովրդավար-* ընդդիմադիրները պետք է վերաբերվեն ՀԱԿ-ի առանջնորդին այնպես, ինչպես դեմոկրատական պետությունների քաղաքացիները վերաբերվում են իրենց նախագահներին, անկախ նրանից` քվեարկել են նրանց օգտին, թե­ ոչ։*  Եվ այնպես, *ինչպես այդ պետությունների քաղաքացիներն իրենց նախագահների քաղաքականությամբ դժգոհ լինելու դեպքում չեն հայտարարում, որ խզում են կապերն իրենց ազգի և պետության հետ, այնպես էլ Հայաստանի ժողովրդավարները ՀԱԿ-ի և նրա առաջնորդի քաղաքականությամբ դժգոհ լինելու պարագայում, ըստ տրամաբանության, չպետք է որ հայտարարեն, որ խզում են իրենց կապերը Կոնգրեսի և ընդդիմադիր շարժման հետ։*
> 
> Սակայն, եթե մարդկանց չի բավարարում ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից վարվող քաղաքականությունը, ապա նրանք պետք է հնարավորություն ունենան փոխել այն։ Եթե մարդիկ այլևս չեն վստահում իրենց առաջնորդին, ապա նրանք պետք է հնարավորություն ունենան փոխել նրան։ Իսկ այդ հնարավորությունը հնարավոր կլինի ապահովել ընդդիմադիր շարժման ներսում մի շարք ժողովրդավարական մեխանիզմների ներմուծմամբ։
> 
> Այս ամենը կնպաստի մարդկանց մոտ սեփական նշանակության զգացողության բարձրացմանը, ինչպես Հայաստանում, այնպես էլ արտասահմանում ընդդիմության հեղինակության բարձրացմանը և ամենակարևորը՝ նոր դեմոկրատական հասարակության ձևավորմանը, որը համակարգափոխությունից անմիջապես հետո պատրաստ կլինի ստանձնել երկրի կառավարումը։
> 
> Կարծում եմ, որ նպատակահարմար է հենց այսօր ընդդիմության ներսում ընտրական գործընթաց կազմակերպել։ Պետք է մանդատներ բաժանել բոլոր դեմոկրատական փոփոխություններ ցանկացողներին, որը նրանց հնարավորություն կտա մասնակցել այդ ընտրական գործընթացին։ [/B]Այդ մանդատը կհանդիսանա որպես դեմոկրատական համայնքի քաղաքացիության յուրօրինակ վկայական։ Անհրաժեշտ է կազմակերպել ընդդիմության համաժողով, որն իր հերթին կընտրի մի Խորհուրդ իր խոսնակով հանդերձ։ Թող սկզբից ընդդիմությունը հենց ինքը կազմակերպի ազատ և արդար ընտրություններ, իսկ ընդդիմադիր գործիչները թող մրցեն միմյանց հետ դեմոկրատական համայնքի ներսում։ Այդպես նաև ընդդիմության առաջնորդի/ների լեգիտիմության հարցը վերջնականապես լուծում կստանա:
> 
> Ընդհանրապես, *կարծում եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պետք է հենվի ոչ թե կուսակցությունների, այլ անհատների վրա։* Դեմոկրատական հանրությունը դա անհատների հանրություն է, այ ոչ թե խմբերի, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ն այսօր, առաջին հերթին, ես ընկալում եմ որպես ժողովրդավարական հանրության ձևավորման դաշտ, և ուրեմն այն պետք է լինի անհատ-քաղաքացիների կազմակերպություն։ Ճիշտ կլիներ, եթե դեմոկրատական փոփոխությունների համար պայքարող *կուսակցությունները ժամանակավորապես (մինչև համակարգափոխության իրականացումը) դադարեցնեին իրենց գործունեությունը* և պայքարի դաշտը թողնեին բացառապես անհատներին։ Միևնույն է, ընդդիմադիր կուսակցություններն, այսօրվա պայմաններում, ինքնուրույն ոչ մի բանի չեն կարող հասնել, կուսակցական շահերն էլ հաճախ խանգարում են միավորմանը։ Իսկ *կուսակցական շահերով չկաշկանդված անհատներին ավելի հեշտ կլինի կոնկրետ համակարգափոխության խնդրի շուրջ միավորվել*։ Այս դեպքում ՀԱԿ-ը կդառնա ավելի բաց և նրանում իրենց տեղը կարող են գտնել բոլոր դեմոկրատական փոփոխություններ ցանկացող անհատները, անկախ այս կամ այն անձի, կամ կուսակցության նկատմամբ նրանց կողմից տածող վերաբերմունքից։
> ...


Թացն ու չորը իրար խառնած հոդված է, ուր փորձ է արվում լուծում գտնել 3-րդ ուժ - ՀԱԿ-ի ներքին ռեֆոմացիա ալտերնատիվ ելքերին: 
Հեղինակը  աղոտ պատկերացումներ ունի քննարկված  հարցերի մասին: Վիճելն էլ է անիմաստ, քանի որ կվիճեմ հեղինակի հետ, բայց հաստատ  դեմ կառնեմ   Մեֆին     :Tongue:  
Ուղղակի ասեմ, որ այս հեղինակը բազմաթիվ հոդվածներ  ունի այս հարցերի շուրջ, հաճախ է տպագրվում, հանդիսանում է ընդիմության տեսաբաններից մեկը, և անորոշությունը տեսաբանի մակարդակով  շատ ցավալի է:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:52 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:36 ----------




> Հակառակը Բիձա ջան, չես կարդում գրածներս վարպետ. Ո՞րտեղ ես տենց բան կարդացել


Մեֆ ջան, գրել էի չէ՞ - "վերջին հաշվով": Այսինքն ի նկատի ունեի, որ բառացի մի գուցե դա չես ասում, բայց ըտենց  ստացվում ա:
Դե քո կարծիքն ասա, թե էդ   70-100 հոգին  ինչ պետք է անեին, ես իմը կասեմ:
Սա սկզբունքային հարց ա: 
Արեք բոլոր հետաքրքրվածներովս մեր առաջարկներն անենք,   հետո քննարկենք, տեսնենք օպտիմալ, բոլորիս ձեռ տվողը կգտնենք՞

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուստա, մեր դեպքում քաղաքական ուժը ժողովրդին իրա հետևից տարել ա ընտրությունների, հանրահավաքների, երթերի, էն էլ ստիպողաբար չէ, իրա առաջ խնդիր ա դրել սահմանադրական ճանապարհով իշխանությունը վերցնել… ինչի՞ համար ես ուզում էդ քաղաքական ուժին պատասխանատվության ենթարկես… եթե ուզում ես որ քաղաքական ուժը ասի "սահամադրական ճանապարհը սխալ ա ու ես մեղավոր եմ ձեզ էդ ճանապարհով տանելու համար" սխալ ես ասում… տենց բան չի կարա լինի… կամ եթե ուզում ես որ պատասխանատվության զգացումից դրդված կուրսը փոխի ու ակասահմանադրական ճանապարհ ընտրի էդ էլ ես սխալ ասում…
> 
> էսի Լևոնի հետ կապ չունի… որևէ քաղաքական ուժ տենց բան չի ասի…


Մեֆ, իմ ախպեր, էս ի՞նչ ես ասում: Բա որ տենց սահմանդրական ճանապարհով էր ուզում իշխանության գար, նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո ինչի՞ էր սաղիս ձմեռվա կեսին տաս օր Ազատության հրապարակում պարացնում: Չէ՞ր կարա ասեր, որ սահմանադրության համաձայն նախագահական ընտրություններում պարտություն եմ կրել, գնում եմ տուն, բարի գիշեր - ոնց որ հիմայա ամեն հանրահավաքից հետո բարի գիշեր մաղթում: Ապեր, ընտրությունների արդյունքները հայտարարելուց հետո ժողովդրին հրապարակում պահելը ու ասելը, որ հեսա-հեսա հաղթում ենք, ու ավազակապետությունը կազմաէանդվում ա, սահմանդրական ճանապա՞րհ ա: Կամ էտ ամեն ինչից հետո սահմանդրության համաձայն ՀՀ Սահմանադրական Դատարանը որոշեց, որ սաղ լավ ա, ու՞մ դեմ ենք հիմա պայքարում սահմանդրական ճանապարհով: Սահմանդարական նախագահիս դե՞մ եք պայքարում, արյա:  :LOL:  Մի հատ ձեզ ձև տվեք, հարգելի սահմանդարության սիրահարներ: Հայաստանը ընտրված ու ՍԴ-ով հաստատած, միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված նախագահ ունի, ռեմոնտ արած ԱԺ ունի, իրա ցավը տանեմ ԱԺ նախագահով: Ախպերներ, սահմանդրության համաձայն Հայաստանում սաղ կայֆ ա: Մի հատ ուրիշ դակումենտ ա պետք գտնել, որի համաձայն պետք ա պայքարել - Օրինակ ՄԱԿ-ի 73-րդ բանաձևը, կամ Պզոյի դատական գործը  :Tongue: 

Մեֆ ջան, նույն սահմանդրությամբ համաձայն էլ, հիմա Նիկոլը նստած ա: Գիտես չէ՞, որ իրավաբանորեն «քաղբանտարկյալ» տերմինը չկա: Գալուստը ցենգր սովորել ա դա: Առավոտից իրիկուն օրենքը հանում շխկցնում ա էրեսներիս: Հեսա մի հատ էլ սահմանդրական ԱԺ ընտրություններ կանենք, ու ուզում եմ ասել, դրանից հետո ով կբողոքի, մմզ-պպզ…

----------

dvgray (24.10.2010), Բիձա (24.10.2010), Վիշապ (24.10.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Փաստաբանի օրինակը նրա համար էր որ ցույց տայի պատասխանատվության սահմանը, այսինքն այն ինչ քեզնից կախված չի, չես կարող պատասխանատու լինել… բայց փաստաբանի հաշվով ասեմ՝ եթե տենց փաստաբան տեսնես որ քեզ "հարյուր տոկոս դատը շահող" ա ներկայանում, իմ կողմից երեսին կթքես… աշխարհում ոչ մի իրեն հարգող փաստաբան տենց բան չի ասի քեզ…


Մեֆ անհաջող օրինակ(ներ) ես բերում, դրա համար էլ սենց ա լինում: Փաստաբանը ունի պատասխանատվություն և պարտականություններ, որոնք կարգավորվում են փաստաբանության մասին ՀՀ օրենքով:  Օրինակ տես ինչ պայծառ կետ է՝




> Փաստաբանը պարտավոր է՝
> 
> 1) ազնվորեն եւ բարեխղճորեն պաշտպանել վստահորդի իրավունքները եւ օրինական շահերը Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենսդրությամբ չարգելված բոլոր միջոցներով ու եղանակներով.


Ցավոք կուսակցության կամ քաղաքական գործչի պատասխանատվությունն ու պարտականությունները օրենքով չեն կարգավորվում: :Tongue:  Հետևաբար վերջիններս միայն պատժվում են իշխանություն չստանալով, հետո մուռը հանում են ժողովրդից: :Sad: 




> եթե մարդ չկա պատասխանատվության կանչելու ուրեմն չարժե դրանից խոսել…սեփական խղճի առաջ պատասխան ես տալիս երբ մարդկանց տանում ես անօրինական ճանապարհով, իրենց կյանքը վտանգի ենթարկում… Վիշ ջան, արի մի հատ գրված օրենքները հորով-մորով անենք հետո չգրվածների մասին կխոսենք…


Ըստ քեզ ի՞նչ է նշանակում անօրինական ճանապարհ: Ասենք ՀՀ իշխանությունը յուրացնող անհատներին պարսատիկով խփելը օրինակա՞ն է, թե՞ անօրինական: Օրինակ ես եթե այսպիսի կոչ անեմ՝ «նախազգուշական կրակոց արձակեք Հայաստանի Հանրապտության իշխանությունը յուրացրած անհատների ուղղությամբ», դա ապօրինի բռնության կո՞չ է: Իսկ եթե ասեմ՝ «նախազգուշական կրակոց արձակեք ՀՀ սահմանների անձեռնմխելության դեմ ոտնձգություն կատարած թշնամիների ուղղությամբ»...՞ 




> բացթողում չկա ընգեր, 98-ին ինքը ծախելու համար չի հրաժարվել… այլ հրաժարվել է, որովհետև ասվել է որ կա ավելի լավ ձև լուծելու… նա էլ իր թիմով հրաժարվել է հնարավորություն տալով խնդիրն ավելի լավ լուծել… դու չես կարող ապացուցել որ ծախում եր, անհնար ա… կարող ես ասել, բայց չես կարող ապացուցել… եթե հնարավոր լիներ, ապա էսօր արդեն ապացուցած կլինեին ու ԼՏՊ-ն էլ քաղաքականության մեջ չէր լինի…


Մալադե՛ց Լևոն: Հիմա ապացուցեց, որ իր ասածը ճիշտ էր՝ խնդիրն այդպես էլ չլուծվեց: Հենց իշխանության վերադառնա, կլուծի խնդիրը :Jpit:  Ուշադրություն մի դարձրու Մեֆ, լիրիկական զեղում էր... 




> դա ոչ կարծիք ա ոչ էլ գաղափար, դա պրովոկացիա ա, ու տենց միլլիոններով կարաս օրինակ բերես իմ կարիքը չկա Վիշապ ջան, բայց դրանց գաղափար, կամ կարծիք չեն ասում… դա քրեական ոլորտից ա…


Մեֆ իսկ «Ղարաբաղը մերն ա» որ գոռում էինք մի քսան տարի առաջ, էդ էլ է՞ր պրովոկացիա, թե՞ կարծիք էր, թե՞ փաստի արձանագրում: Կարծիքը կարող է՞ պրովոկացիոն լինել: Իսկ գաղափարը՞: 




> քաղաքական կարծիքն ու դիրքորոշումը չես կարող բժշկական կամ առողջապահական կարծիքի կամ դիրքորոշման հետ համեմատել, տարբեր հարթություններ են… իմիջայլոց բռնության կոչերն էլ քաղաքական հարթությունից դուրս են գալիս ու մտնում են հստակ կրիմինալ հարթություն…


Իսկ ոչխարամտություն քարոզող ելույթի վնասն է շա՞տ, թե սխալ բժշկական խորհրդատվությունը: 




> պրոբլեմն էն ա որ լինելով իշխող քաղաքական ուժ, տիրապետելով բոլոր լծակներին ու մեխանիզմներին, նա  ինքն իր վրա վերցրած պարտավորություններն ու նախընտրական խոստումները չի կատարել ու ոչ էլ միտք ունի կատարելու… այ սրանց կարաս պատասխանատվության կանչես, ոչ միայն խղճի ու ստծո առաջ այլ նաչ քրեական օրնքի ու սահմանադրության առաջ, բայց ոնց որ հասկանում եմ, չես պատրաստվում… իհարկե քո գործն ա


Կատարում են: Կամաց-կամաց, խո միանգամից չի՞ լինելու, ինչպես ընդդիմությունն է հաղթանակի պրոցեսում գտնվում, այդպես էլ իշխանությունը գնտվում է նախընտրական խոստումները կատարելու պրոցեսում:  :Tongue: 




> ապեր ժողովրդից խնդրվել ա գալ հանրահավաքներին ու ընտրությանը և ձայները տալ ԼՏՊ-ին ու ինքը կհաղթի… ինքը հաղթել ա սահմանադրությամբ ու օրենքով սահմանված կանոնների համաձայն, բայց ժողովրդից և իրենից բիրտ ուժով խլվել ա հաղթանակը… ընդդիմությունը բանակ չունի և ոչ էլ կարող է անզեն ժողովրդին ուղղարկել փամփուշտի բերան, որովհետև նրանք ժողովրդին պաշտպանելու ոչ մի միջոց չունեն…


Ի՞նչ գիտես, որ ինքը հաղթել ա: Ինքն ա՞ տենց ասել: Թերթերի՞ց ես կարդացել: Թե՞ ձայների իրական հաշվարկի արդյունքներ ես տեսել: Իսկ եթե ժողովուրդը զինված լիներ, ընդդիմությունը ի՞նչ կաներ, հետաքրքիր է ուղղակի: :Think:

----------

dvgray (24.10.2010), Բիձա (24.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ անհաջող օրինակ(ներ) ես բերում, դրա համար էլ սենց ա լինում: Փաստաբանը ունի պատասխանատվություն և պարտականություններ, որոնք կարգավորվում են փաստաբանության մասին ՀՀ օրենքով:  Օրինակ տես ինչ պայծառ կետ է՝


Վիշ ջան, շատ էլ լավ օրինակ ա, անգամ պայմանագրային հարաբերությունների մեջ գտնվող անձից չես կարող պահանջել մի բան որն իր իրավասություններից ու պարտականություններից դուրս ա… 



> Փաստաբանը պարտավոր է՝
> 
> 1) ազնվորեն եւ բարեխղճորեն պաշտպանել վստահորդի իրավունքները եւ օրինական շահերը Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենսդրությամբ չարգելված բոլոր միջոցներով ու եղանակներով.


բայց սա չի նշանակում որ ինքը քեզ ցանկալի  ելք ա երաշխավորում, ինքը քեզ "ազնվորեն եւ բարեխղճորեն" կպաշտպանի "Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենսդրությամբ չարգելված բոլոր միջոցներով ու եղանակներով", բայց դատի ելքը չի կարող երաշխավորել… դրա համար նա պատասխանատու չի…




> Ցավոք կուսակցության կամ քաղաքական գործչի պատասխանատվությունն ու պարտականությունները օրենքով չեն կարգավորվում: Հետևաբար վերջիններս միայն պատժվում են իշխանություն չստանալով, հետո մուռը հանում են ժողովրդից:


ապեր երբ որ քաղաքական ուժի հետ պայմանագրային հիմունքներով կհարաբերվես, այսինքն դու(ք) նրան կվճարես, նա էլ իր վրա պարտավորություն կվերցնի " Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենսդրությամբ չարգելված բոլոր միջոցներով ու եղանակներով" ընտրություններում ներկայացնել քո տեսակետներն ու դիրքորոշումները… բայց հաղթանակ չի կարող երաշխավորել…
, 



> *Ըստ քեզ ի՞նչ է նշանակում անօրինական ճանապարհ*: Ասենք ՀՀ իշխանությունը յուրացնող անհատներին պարսատիկով խփելը օրինակա՞ն է, թե՞ անօրինական: Օրինակ ես եթե այսպիսի կոչ անեմ՝ *«նախազգուշական կրակոց արձակեք Հայաստանի Հանրապտության իշխանությունը յուրացրած անհատների ուղղությամբ»,* դա ապօրինի բռնության կո՞չ է: Իսկ եթե ասեմ՝ *«նախազգուշական կրակոց արձակեք ՀՀ սահմանների անձեռնմխելության դեմ ոտնձգություն կատարած թշնամիների ուղղությամբ»*...՞


անօրինական նշանակում ա օրենքով արգելված… քո կարծիքով ի՞նչ ա Վիշ, պարզ չի որ դու չես կարող ուզում ես մի հատ կոչ արա տես քանի իրավապաշտպան մեջքիդ կկանգնեն… էբադիից ծաղիկներ չես ստանա Վիշ ջան սահմանի հաշվով ու՞մ ես կոչ անում… ժողովրդի՞ն թե սահմանապահներին… եթե ժողովրդին ես կոչ անում անօրինական ա, իսկ սահմանապահներին անիմաստ, որովհետը իրանք քո կոչին հետևելու իրավունք չունեն, իրանք զինվորական ղեկավարությանն են ենթարկվում…





> Մեֆ իսկ «Ղարաբաղը մերն ա» որ գոռում էինք մի քսան տարի առաջ, էդ էլ է՞ր պրովոկացիա, թե՞ կարծիք էր, թե՞ փաստի արձանագրում: Կարծիքը կարող է՞ պրովոկացիոն լինել: Իսկ գաղափարը՞:


Վիշ ջան, միջազգային հարաբերությունները տարբեր են, տարբեր էլէմենտներ ունեն ու նույն սկզբմունքով դժվար ա առաջնորդվել… ինձ եթե հարցնում ես պրովոկացիոն չի քանի որ Ղարաբաղն ինքն ա որոշել մեզ միանալ… բայց չեմ ուզում շատ խորանալ որովհետև սա մեզ կտանի լրիվ ուրիշ կողմ…





> Իսկ ոչխարամտություն քարոզող ելույթի վնասն է շա՞տ, թե սխալ բժշկական խորհրդատվությունը:


Լավ էլի Վիշ, գնա մի հատ քո կարծիքով "ոչխարամիտ" ելույթ լսի ու հետո էլ գլխացավի դեղի փոխարեն լուծի դեղ խմի կիմանաս տարբերությունը… լուծողականը հլա բեզաբիդնի դեղ ա… վիրավորելու համար չեմ ասում…






> Ի՞նչ գիտես, որ ինքը հաղթել ա: Ինքն ա՞ տենց ասել: Թերթերի՞ց ես կարդացել: Թե՞ ձայների իրական հաշվարկի արդյունքներ ես տեսել: Իսկ եթե ժողովուրդը զինված լիներ, ընդդիմությունը ի՞նչ կաներ, հետաքրքիր է ուղղակի:


ձեր ռեակցիայից Վիշ ջան, եթե էդ մարդը ձեն չի հավաքել էլ ի՞նչ եք ուզում…էլ ինչի համար եք պատասխանատվության կանչում… չընտրվելու համա՞ր…  գնացեք Կարապետիչից պահանջեք, նա էլ ձայն չի հավաքել… չի հավաքել ուրեմն չի հաղթել… ինչքան ես եմ հասկանում, դուք դժգոհ եք որովհետև ինքը ձայների մեծամասնությունը ստանալով չկարողացավ նստել Բաղրամյան 26-ում չէ՞… դե ուրեմն հավաքել ա…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  05:34 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  05:25 ----------




> Մեֆ ջան, գրել էի չէ՞ - "վերջին հաշվով": Այսինքն ի նկատի ունեի, որ բառացի մի գուցե դա չես ասում, բայց ըտենց  ստացվում ա:
> Դե քո կարծիքն ասա, թե էդ   70-100 հոգին  ինչ պետք է անեին, ես իմը կասեմ:
> Սա սկզբունքային հարց ա: 
> Արեք բոլոր հետաքրքրվածներովս մեր առաջարկներն անենք,   հետո քննարկենք, տեսնենք օպտիմալ, բոլորիս ձեռ տվողը կգտնենք՞


սխալ ես գրել, "վերջին հաշվով" չէ… ըտենց չի ստացվում…

իմ կարծիքով 70-100 հոգին պիտի չգնային, պիտի ասեին, "ուզում ես Լևոնից պաշտպանես, գնա դու էլ պաշտպանի"… իսկ եթե հասել են հրապարակ, կարան թողնեն գնան տուն… շատ էլ օրինական ճանապարհ ա… բարձրագույն մաթեմատիկա չկա ստեղ…

----------

Chuk (24.10.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> պրոբլեմն էն ա որ լինելով իշխող քաղաքական ուժ, տիրապետելով բոլոր լծակներին ու մեխանիզմներին, նա  ինքն իր վրա վերցրած պարտավորություններն ու նախընտրական խոստումները չի կատարել ու ոչ էլ միտք ունի կատարելու… այ սրանց կարաս պատասխանատվության կանչես, ոչ միայն խղճի ու ստծո առաջ այլ նաչ քրեական օրնքի ու սահմանադրության առաջ, *բայց ոնց որ հասկանում եմ, չես պատրաստվում…* իհարկե քո գործն ա


կարող՞ ես ասել, թե Վիշապը էտ ոնց՞ ա  նրանց, իրանց դատավորներով, մլիցեքով, բանակով,… ու իրամց  գրպանի ըմդիմությունով… հա, հա, հենց նրանց ՝ պատասխանատվության կանչելու: սահմանադրորեն: ոնց որ դու էս ասում: ինչ ա, նստացույց՞ անի, հացադուլ՞ անի: միգուցէ գնա իրան խառակիրի՞ անի , կամ նամակներ՞ գրի վիրտուալ աշխարհին ու անձամբ Ֆեյսբուկին…

…
էսօրվա իշանույթյուն կոչվածի հետ հարցերը կարծես բոլոր ասպեկտով փակված ա: ստեղ բոլորն էլ իրանց համարում են ստոր քրեական հանցագործներ ու սրա մեջ ոչ մեկն էլ չի կասկածում: ու ստեց քննարկում ենք, թե ինչ՞ ճանապարհով իրանցից ազատվենք: ու դու առաջքրկում ես հենվել Լևոնի ու իրա "ընդիմադիր" ՀԱԿ-ի վար, որի հետ շատերը չեն համաձայնվում: եթե մարդիկ չեն ընդունում Լևոնին որպես ընդիմադիր, դա չի նշանակում որ իրանք ընդունում են Սերժին որպես /ընտրված/ կառավարություն…

----------


## Վիշապ

> ձեր ռեակցիայից Վիշ ջան, եթե էդ մարդը ձեն չի հավաքել էլ ի՞նչ եք ուզում…*էլ ինչի համար եք պատասխանատվության կանչում… չընտրվելու համա՞ր…*  գնացեք Կարապետիչից պահանջեք, նա էլ ձայն չի հավաքել… չի հավաքել ուրեմն չի հաղթել… ինչքան ես եմ հասկանում, դուք դժգոհ եք որովհետև ինքը ձայների մեծամասնությունը ստանալով չկարողացավ նստել Բաղրամյան 26-ում չէ՞… դե ուրեմն հավաքել ա…


Չէ, սուտ խոսելու համար: Կարապետիչը էդքան սուտ չի խոսել ապեր, Կարապետիչը ցենտր տղա յա իր մոմենտով :Jpit:  Իսկ ես արդեն գոհ եմ, որ ինքը Բաղրամյան 26-ում չի նստել: Սկզբունքորեն պատասխանատվության հարց էլ չունեմ: Սաղ լավ ա ապեր, մի քիչ մեղքս են գալիս, ոչինչ, որ փողերը պրծնի, ողորմություն խնդրեն՝ կտամ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> կարող՞ ես ասել, թե Վիշապը էտ ոնց՞ ա  նրանց, իրանց դատավորներով, մլիցեքով, բանակով,… ու իրամց  գրպանի ըմդիմությունով… հա, հա, հենց նրանց ՝ պատասխանատվության կանչելու: սահմանադրորեն: ոնց որ դու էս ասում: ինչ ա, նստացույց՞ անի, հացադուլ՞ անի: միգուցէ գնա իրան խառակիրի՞ անի , կամ նամակներ՞ գրի վիրտուալ աշխարհին ու անձամբ Ֆեյսբուկին…
> 
> …
> էսօրվա իշանույթյուն կոչվածի հետ հարցերը կարծես բոլոր ասպեկտով փակված ա: ստեղ բոլորն էլ իրանց համարում են ստոր քրեական հանցագործներ ու սրա մեջ ոչ մեկն էլ չի կասկածում: ու ստեց քննարկում ենք, թե ինչ՞ ճանապարհով իրանցից ազատվենք: ու դու առաջքրկում ես հենվել Լևոնի ու իրա "ընդիմադիր" ՀԱԿ-ի վար, որի հետ շատերը չեն համաձայնվում: եթե մարդիկ չեն ընդունում Լևոնին որպես ընդիմադիր, դա չի նշանակում որ իրանք ընդունում են Սերժին որպես /ընտրված/ կառավարություն…


Ապեր, արդեն մի քանի անգամ ասել եմ, Վիշապը և որևէ այլ մեկը մենակ սիստեմի դեմ չեն կարող պայքարել… ես ոչ էլ որևէ մեկին կոչ եմ արել Լևոնին միանալ… սիստեմի դեմ կարող ես պայքարել կազմակերպությունների մակարդակով որտեղ ընդգրկված են շատ մարդիկ… սրան ուրիշ ձև չկա… էսօր Հայաստանում կան կազմակերպություններ, մարդիկ որոնք էդ սզբմունքներով աշխատում են ու որոշ արդյունքների հասել են…

Լևոնը քաղաքական ուժ ա՝ լավ կամ վատ և մենակ քաղաքական ուժով չի որոշվում… քաղաքական ուժը հասարակական կազմակերպության ֆունկցիա չունի (չնայած մեզ մոտ վերցնում ա իրա վրա էդ ֆունկցիան հասարակական կազմակերպությունների անկատարության պատճառով ու մարդիկ էլ սխալմամբ կարծում են որ դա հենց քաղաքական ուժի ֆունկցիան ա)…

ապեր, ՀԱԿ-ին մի միացեք, այլ միացեք մի ուժի որը ձեր սրտին ու գաղափարներին ավելի մոտ ա, բայց ակտիվ եղեք… էս ա… էս եմ ասում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, սուտ խոսելու համար: Կարապետիչը էդքան սուտ չի խոսել ապեր, Կարապետիչը ցենտր տղա յա իր մոմենտով Իսկ ես արդեն գոհ եմ, որ ինքը Բաղրամյան 26-ում չի նստել: Սկզբունքորեն պատասխանատվության հարց էլ չունեմ: Սաղ լավ ա ապեր, մի քիչ մեղքս են գալիս, ոչինչ, որ փողերը պրծնի, ողորմություն խնդրեն՝ կտամ:


Վիշ ջան, ես հաստատ գիտեմ որ դու մի հատ երկար ցուցակ ունես իրանց ստերի հաշվով… գրի ուղղարկի Արամ Աբրահամյանին թող ՀԱԿ-ի ներկայացուցիչներին հարցնի P.S. -ի ժամանակ, թող իրանք ուղիղ առանց էս-ու-էն կողմ ընկնելու պատասխանեն… հավատա շատ լավ բան արած կլինես… բաղրամյան 26-ի հաշվով էլ, ոնց որ ասում են "չկա չարիք առանց բարիքի" լավ ա կեղծեցին թե չէ Սերժը չէր լինի…

փողերդ էլ խնայի ընգեր, հեսա նոր ընդդիմություն ա գալու իրանց վրա կծախսես, ՀԱԿ-ի վրա էլ թող իրա համակիրները ծախսեն…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, իմ ախպեր, էս ի՞նչ ես ասում: Բա որ տենց սահմանդրական ճանապարհով էր ուզում իշխանության գար, նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո ինչի՞ էր սաղիս ձմեռվա կեսին տաս օր Ազատության հրապարակում պարացնում: Չէ՞ր կարա ասեր, որ սահմանադրության համաձայն նախագահական ընտրություններում պարտություն եմ կրել, գնում եմ տուն, բարի գիշեր - ոնց որ հիմայա ամեն հանրահավաքից հետո բարի գիշեր մաղթում: Ապեր, ընտրությունների արդյունքները հայտարարելուց հետո ժողովդրին հրապարակում պահելը ու ասելը, որ հեսա-հեսա հաղթում ենք, ու ավազակապետությունը կազմաէանդվում ա, սահմանդրական ճանապա՞րհ ա: Կամ էտ ամեն ինչից հետո սահմանդրության համաձայն ՀՀ Սահմանադրական Դատարանը որոշեց, որ սաղ լավ ա, ու՞մ դեմ ենք հիմա պայքարում սահմանդրական ճանապարհով: Սահմանդարական նախագահիս դե՞մ եք պայքարում, արյա:  Մի հատ ձեզ ձև տվեք, հարգելի սահմանդարության սիրահարներ: Հայաստանը ընտրված ու ՍԴ-ով հաստատած, միջազգայնորեն ճանաչված նախագահ ունի, ռեմոնտ արած ԱԺ ունի, իրա ցավը տանեմ ԱԺ նախագահով: Ախպերներ, սահմանդրության համաձայն Հայաստանում սաղ կայֆ ա: Մի հատ ուրիշ դակումենտ ա պետք գտնել, որի համաձայն պետք ա պայքարել - Օրինակ ՄԱԿ-ի 73-րդ բանաձևը, կամ Պզոյի դատական գործը 
> 
> Մեֆ ջան, նույն սահմանդրությամբ համաձայն էլ, հիմա Նիկոլը նստած ա: Գիտես չէ՞, որ իրավաբանորեն «քաղբանտարկյալ» տերմինը չկա: Գալուստը ցենգր սովորել ա դա: Առավոտից իրիկուն օրենքը հանում շխկցնում ա էրեսներիս: Հեսա մի հատ էլ սահմանդրական ԱԺ ընտրություններ կանենք, ու ուզում եմ ասել, դրանից հետո ով կբողոքի, մմզ-պպզ…


Տրիբուն ջան, ասում եմ որ ընտրությունների արդյունքները վիճարկելը սահմանադրական ճանապարհ ա ու դժբախտաբար մենակ էդ ճանապարհով ա հնարավոր իմանալ բավար քանակի ձեն հավաքել ես թե չէ… հիմա ուզում ե՞ս իմանալ թե՞ չէ… մարդ կա որ ասում ա չի հավաքել… 

ապեր ոչ մի բանն էլ սահմանադրությամբ ու օրենքով չի արվել, խախտումները կա գրանցված եթե ուզում ես իմանալ կարաս դիմես եսիմ որտեղ… 

բայց եթե մեզ սահմանադրությունը չի հետաքրքրում, այլ հետաքրքրում ա *ցանկացած գնով ու միջոցով* իշխանափոխություն, ապա քաղաքական ուժին վստահելն ու աջակցելն ավելորդ բաներ են… մանավանդոր էդ ուժը հենց էն գլխից էլ ասել էր որ չի անելու տենց բաներ…

փոխարենը տես Թևանյանն ինչ ա առջարկում (հավանաբար նոր քաղաքական ուժը)…




> Հասկանալի է, որ սրանք կատաղի դիմադրություն ցույց կտան, բայց որպեսզի իշխանափոխությունը լինի անարյուն և չտանի մեր պետությունը ցնցումների, պետք է այնպես անել, որ ընտրակեղծիքների մեխանիզմը շարքից դուրս բերվի մինչև ընտրությունները։ *Հակառակ դեպքում՝ մեր քաղաքական ու քաղաքացիական իրավունքների  պաշտպանության անխտիր բոլոր մեթոդները կիրառելի կարող են լինել։  *


"անխտիր բոլոր մեթոդները կիրառելի կարող են լինել"… չգիտեմ արժե իրան խնդրել որ խուրդի էս դարձվածքը, բայց որ մի կյանք պատասխանատվություն ա իրա վրա վերցնում կարաս չկասկածես…

----------


## Բիձա

> իմ կարծիքով 70-100 հոգին պիտի չգնային, պիտի ասեին, "ուզում ես Լևոնից պաշտպանես, գնա դու էլ պաշտպանի"… իսկ եթե հասել են հրապարակ, կարան թողնեն գնան տուն… շատ էլ օրինական ճանապարհ ա… բարձրագույն մաթեմատիկա չկա ստեղ…


Մեֆ, բա ինչի էդ քո առաջարկած, ջրի երեսին եղած, պարզ  կարծիքով չեն շարժվել  էդ 70-100 հոգին, թե սկզբում ու թե վերջում՞:
Էդքան մարդուց կեսը հաստատ բարձրագույն մաթեմ ա սովորել, մյուս կեսն էլ գոնե քո պահանջածը: Բա ոնց էղավ, որ ոչ մեկը չի գտել էս քո աչքին էլ 1x1 թվացող "ոնց կամ ինչ անելու" ձևը՞
Հեսա 30 էջ գրում ենք էս հարցի մասին, մտել մեծ-մեծ բրդում ենք տարբեր բարդությունների շուրջ, , բայց հենց եկավ պարզ օրինակը,   դու ոչ էլ խորացար հարցի մեջ, ձախ ձեռի գործ համարելով: 
Մեֆ,  առանց էս հարցի պատասխանը ստանալու, մեր առաջ գնալը ջուր ծեծոցի ա մնալու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ձեր ռեակցիայից Վիշ ջան, եթե էդ մարդը ձեն չի հավաքել էլ ի՞նչ եք ուզում…էլ ինչի համար եք պատասխանատվության կանչում… *չընտրվելու համա՞ր*…  գնացեք Կարապետիչից պահանջեք, նա էլ ձայն չի հավաքել… չի հավաքել ուրեմն չի հաղթել… ինչքան ես եմ հասկանում, դուք դժգոհ եք որովհետև ինքը ձայների մեծամասնությունը ստանալով չկարողացավ նստել Բաղրամյան 26-ում չէ՞… դե ուրեմն հավաքել ա…


Մուտիտի համար, Մեֆ ջան: 

Կարապետիրը տելեվիզոր էր բաժանում, որ ընտրվեր: Չընտրվեց, էլ տելեվիզոր չի բաժանում: Դրա համար էլ իրանից պահանջելու բան չունենք:

Իսկ Լևոնը իշխանափոխություն ու ավգյան ախոռները մաքրել էր խոստանում, ու չընտրվելուց հետո էլ խոսքը հետ չի վերցրել, էլի ասում ա, որ անելու ա: Դրա համար էլ իրանից պահանջում ենք: Կամ էլ ասում ենք, ախպերս, մարդ ես, հիմա մի բան ա բլթցրել ես, բայց չես կարում անես, պրոբլեմ չկա, դու էլ Կարապետիչի նման հել, սուս ու փուս տուն գնա: Ինչի՞ ես մեր հիվանդ երևակայությունը բորբոքում քո իշխանափոխությամբ, որը մեկա չես անելու, քանի որ ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ սահմանդարական ճանապարհով հակասահմանադրական իշխանություններին չես կարա իշխանափոխես: 

Մեֆ, դու ամերիկաններն ես, Պզոյից ի՞նչ կա:  :Tongue:  

Ապեր, կատակը մի կողմ, դու ինձանից լավ գիտես ես, որ մեր հայրենի իշխանությունները սաղ Պզո են, ապեր: Երկրիս սահմանդրական նախագահը գողցող ա: Այլ հավասար պայմանների դեպքում, վատ բան չի, եթե սաղ երկրով օբշակի մեջ լինենք: :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ու դու գողագան տղեքի դեմը սահմանադրություն-սահմանադրություն ես ուզում խաղաս:

----------

Բիձա (24.10.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր, ՀԱԿ-ին մի միացեք, այլ միացեք մի ուժի որը ձեր սրտին ու գաղափարներին ավելի մոտ ա, բայց ակտիվ եղեք… էս ա… էս եմ ասում…


Մեֆ, քանի որ ամենաարդիական թեման էսօր Պզոն ա, ուրեմն իմացած ըլնես, որ ՀԱԿ-ը այլ ուժի միանալաու վրա աֆտարիտետնի քֆուր ա դրել: 

Էս սենց պարզոտ, որ թազուց *«ընդդիմադիր դաշտը մոնոպոլացվել է իշխանությունների (Պոզոյի) աջակցությունը վայելող քաղաքական ուժի կողմից՝ ԱԺ-ում մի քանի աթոռ (իսկ վերանորոգումից հետո նաև մոնիտոր) ձեռք բերելու համար»* թեման 74-րդ անգամ չքննարկենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, ասում եմ որ ընտրությունների արդյունքները վիճարկելը սահմանադրական ճանապարհ ա ու դժբախտաբար մենակ էդ ճանապարհով ա հնարավոր իմանալ բավար քանակի ձեն հավաքել ես թե չէ… հիմա ուզում ե՞ս իմանալ թե՞ չէ… մարդ կա որ ասում ա չի հավաքել… 
> 
> ապեր ոչ մի բանն էլ սահմանադրությամբ ու օրենքով չի արվել, խախտումները կա գրանցված եթե ուզում ես իմանալ կարաս դիմես եսիմ որտեղ… 
> 
> բայց եթե մեզ սահմանադրությունը չի հետաքրքրում, այլ հետաքրքրում ա *ցանկացած գնով ու միջոցով* իշխանափոխություն, ապա քաղաքական ուժին վստահելն ու աջակցելն ավելորդ բաներ են… մանավանդոր էդ ուժը հենց էն գլխից էլ ասել էր որ չի անելու տենց բաներ…


Մեֆ, ՍԴ-ն ասեց «Ֆըսյո, Սերոժ նախագահ», այսինք ՀՀ սահմանադրությամբ նախատեսված բոլոր ինստանցիաներն անցել ենք, ախպերս: Խի՞ ենք էլ միտինգ անում: Չենք կարա՞ ընդհանրապես իշխանափոխության թեման ՀԱԿ-ի օրակարգից հանենք: Օրինակ եթե ՀԱԿ-ը վաղը հայտարարի, որ ինքը իշխանափոխություն չի անելու, Սերժի հրաժարականն էլ չի պահանջելոը, այլ գնում ա իրա համար, այլ քաղաքական ուժերի պես ԱԺ հերթական ընտրություններին, ապա կասեմ «դե, իսկականից, էլ բան չկա անելու»: Թող տղեքը, մնացած ու քո սիրած քաղաքական ուժերի պես, գնան հասնեն իրանց քաղաքական նպատակին՝ ԱԺ ընտրություններին: Բայց, Մեֆ ջան, իմ ու քո քաղաքական ուժը, ՀԱԿ-ը, մի հատ ՄԵԵԵԵԵԾ ու ամբիցիոզ նպատակ ա դրել իրա առաջ ու մեզ էլ քցել ա էտ նպատակի հետևից, ու բան չի ուզում անի: Բռատ, տենց հո չի, կամ թող չասի, կամ որ ասում ա, թող անի: Ոնց ուզում ա: Թևանյանին ասած, բոլոր հնարավոր միջոցներով: 




> փոխարենը տես Թևանյանն ինչ ա առջարկում (հավանաբար նոր քաղաքական ուժը)…
> 
> 
> 
> "անխտիր բոլոր մեթոդները կիրառելի կարող են լինել"… չգիտեմ արժե իրան խնդրել որ խուրդի էս դարձվածքը, բայց որ մի կյանք պատասխանատվություն ա իրա վրա վերցնում կարաս չկասկածես…


Ապրի, Թևանյանը: Կարա՞ս ասես ինչն ա սխալ ասում, ու ինչ վատ բան կա նրանում որ պատասխանատվություն ա վերցնում: Չնայած ինքը ընդամենը հոդված գրող տղայա, քաղաքական կուսակցություն չի, որ պատասխանատվություն վերցնի իրա վրա: Բայց գոնե պարզ ասում ա: 

Իսկ դու ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում, Մեֆ ջան: Որ երկու տարուց էլի գնանք ԱԺ ընտրությունների, էլի Լֆիկն ու Սաշիկը սաղիս քցեն ոտի տակ, էլի թքեն սաղիս ձենի վրա, էլի ՀՀԿ-նո ւ ԲՀԿ-ն մեջ-մեջ անեն ԱԺ աթոռները, մի թուլափայ էլ քցեն ընդդիմության դեմը, էլի ՍԴ-ն ասի սաղ լավ ա, ու մենք էլի հինգ տարի քաղհասարակություն կառուցե՞նք: 

Մի քիչ շատ չի՞ ընկեր մի հատ քաղհասարակություն կառուցելու համար: Ավելի լավ ա Մետրոյի նոր գիծ կառուցենք տեղը, գա մեր տան կողմերը հասնի:

----------

Բիձա (24.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Իսկ դու ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում, Մեֆ ջան: Որ երկու տարուց էլի գնանք ԱԺ ընտրությունների, *էլի Լֆիկն ու Սաշիկը սաղիս քցեն ոտի տակ, էլի թքեն սաղիս ձենի վրա, էլի ՀՀԿ-նո ւ ԲՀԿ-ն մեջ-մեջ անեն ԱԺ աթոռները, մի թուլափայ էլ քցեն ընդդիմության դեմը, էլի ՍԴ-ն ասի սաղ լավ ա, ու մենք էլի հինգ տարի քաղհասարակություն կառուցե՞նք:* 
> 
> *Մի քիչ շատ չի՞ ընկեր* մի հատ քաղհասարակություն կառուցելու համար: Ավելի լավ ա Մետրոյի նոր գիծ կառուցենք տեղը, գա մեր տան կողմերը հասնի:


Շատ չի, Տրիբուն ախպեր,  Եթե չի հասկանում, չի ընդունում, ինչ տարբերություն՝ շատ ա, թե քիչ՞:   :LOL: 
Ամերիկացոց ասած՝ " Its different".  :Hands Up: 
Նայի, խնդրել էի քննարկել 70-100 կնկա վարքը մեկ պոռնիկի առկայության պայմաններում: Արձագանք չկա: Եղածն էլ էն ա, դե թող չգային, կամ որ արդեն եկել էին, թող ֆահմեյին տուն գնային:
Բայց հարցն էն ա, որ ըստ տիրող հասարակական կարծիքի իրենք պետք է հենց  են անեին ինչ արել են-  ձենները կտրեին, մնային հրապարակում: Սահմանադրականն էդ ա չէ՞:
Ինչ է ստացվում՞: Մի կողմից  կռիշի տակ ծվարած Կլարաներն են, որոնց ասել են -գնա բեր մարդկանց, կզցրու, մենք տեր ենք ու քո մեջքին ենք, մյուս կողմից ՀԱԿ-ից բժժած ժողովուրդն ա, որը չգիտի թե ոնց վարվի:   
Այ էս ֆոնին ես, դու Վիշը  փորձում ենք համոզել Մեֆին ու իրա նման մտածողներին, թե  յաշիկից դուրս ա պետք մտածել: Վարիանտ չկա, այ ախպեր: 
Ես Պզոյի ցավը տանեմ, ինքը դեմք ա, ինքը գոնե առանց կռիշ ա պոդլիություն արե: Հայաստանում  ախր սաղն են կռիշի տակի հավեր: Ու արածնմերն էլ գեղական 1+1 ա:

----------


## Rammer

*ԿՈՎԿԱՍՅԱՆ ԵՌԱՆԿՅՈՒՆԻ-1*

*Ինչպե՞ս են ծնվում պետությունները*
Որքան հետ եմ նայում մարդկության անցած մեծ ու փոքր ճանապարհներին, այնքան համոզվում եմ, որ հարցն այնքան էլ հռետորական չէ: Ուստի փորձեմ մտքերս հանձնել թղթին: 
Պետության ծագման ու զարգացման գործում ամենաէական հատկանիշները նրա բնակչության (պետության հաստատմամբ` քաղաքացիների) կամքի դրսեւորման ու ուժի գործոններն են, որոնք կարողանում են աշխարհի քաղաքական քարտեզի վրա որեւէ ազգի ինքնադրսեւորման հնարավորություն ապահովել: 
Բնակչության կամքի դրսեւորումն իր հերթին նպաստավոր որոշակի միջավայրի առկայություն է ենթադրում: Այնպիսի մի միջավայրի, որտեղ կարող է ծնվել պետություն: Խոսքը վերաբերում է միջազգային քաղաքական վակուումին, որի դեպքում հնարավորություն է ստեղծվում դրսեւորել անհրաժեշտ բավականաչափ էներգիա` լցնելու համար քաղաքական բացը, եւ ներքին քաղաքական միջավայրին, երբ հասարակական շերտերը հասուն են սեփական պետությունը կառուցելու գործում զրկանքների գնով անկախական շարժումը իր հանգրվանին հասցնելու համար: Այս ամենից հետո է միայն, երբ այլ պետությունները ստիպված են լինում հաշվի նստել պետությունների ընտանիքում նոր առաջացած պետության առկայության հետ: Իսկ բնակչության կամքի ուժը այնքանով է էական, որքանով նորանկախ պետության հասարակության հավաքական կամային վարքը մեծամասամբ խնդիր ունի հակազդելու ու հաղթելու նախկին մետրոպոլիայի դիմադրողական կամ այլ պետության կլանողական ազդեցությանը: Ու եթե գերակշռում է սեփական անկախության հաստատմանն ուղղված քաղաքացիների կամքի ուժը, ապա նման պետությանն արդեն կարելի է մաղթել բարի ճանապարհ: 
Պատմությանը հայտնի են շատ ու շատ դեպքեր, երբ միջազգային քաղաքական վակուումի պատճառով ինքնաբուխ ծնված պետությունները հանգամանքների կրկին ի վնաս տվյալ կազմավորումների զարգանալու դեպքում մեծ արագությամբ էլ գլորվել են անդունդը, քանի որ բացակայել է բնակչության անհրաժեշտ կամքը` ի պաշտպանություն սեփական ինքնուրույնության: Այլ դեպքերում նման նոր առաջացած պետությունները կրկին գլորվել են անդունդը, քանի որ չնայած կամքի առկայությանը՝ բացակայել է կամքի ուժի զորությունը, որպեսզի տվյալ նորանկախ պետությունները կարողանան հակադարձել իրենց խժռել ցանկացող մետրոպոլիայի կամ մի որեւէ այլ մեծ պետության ուժին ու իրենց տեղը հաստատեն պետությունների «քաղաքակիրթ» ընտանիքում: 
Ասվածի տեսանկյունից ուսանելի օրինակ է մեր տարածաշրջանում Ադրբեջանի Դեմոկրատական եւ Մեհաբադական Հանրապետությունների մեկամյա պատմությունն անցած դարի կեսերին: Ծագելով արտաքին քաղաքական վակուումի պայմաններում, երբ Երկրորդ աշխարհամարտի պայմաններում Իրանի հյուսիսարեւմտյան շրջանները օկուպացվել էին խորհրդային եւ բրիտանական զորքերի կողմից` ադրբեջանցի եւ քուրդ ազգայնական ուժերը ձեռնամուխ եղան տարածաշրջանում նոր պետությունների կազմավորման գործին: 
Օգտվելով խորհրդային իշխանության ռազմաքաղաքական աջակցությունից` 1945թ. դեկտեմբերի 12-ին Թավրիզում հռչակվեց Ադրբեջանի Դեմոկրատական Հանրապետությունը, իսկ 1946թ. հունվարի 22-ին Մեհաբադ քաղաքում քրդերը Կազի Մուհամմեդի գլխավորությամբ հռչակեցին Քրդական Ժողովրդական Հանրապետությունը: Այս պետական կազմավորումները, սակայն, երկար կյանք չունեցան: Միջազգային քաղաքական իրադրության արմատական փոփոխության արդյունքում ԽՍՀՄ-ը հարկադրված էր իր զորքերը հետ քաշել Իրանի տարածքից: Երկու հանրապետությունների բնակչությունը, չցուցաբերելով անհրաժեշտ կամք իրենց պետականությունների սասանվող ինքնիշխանությունը պաշտպանելու գործում, ստիպված էր հայցել շահական զորքերի ողորմությունը: 1946թ. դեկտեմբերի 15-ին կառավարական զորքերի Թավրիզ մուտքով դադարեց Ադրբեջանի Դեմոկրատական Հանրապետության գոյությունը, որից հետո Մեհաբադական Հանրապետությունը նույնպես հարկադրված էր ապավինել շահի բարեգթությանը: Մեհաբադական Հանրապետության երկու հիմնական գործիչներին այդուհետ այլ բան չէր մնում, քան դադարեցնել պայքարը: Մուստաֆա Բարզանին, քրդական անկախական զինուժով անցնելով Արաքսը, լիահույս էր թե Ստալինի գործուն աջակցությամբ կրկին կկարողանա վերականգնել Մեհաբադական Հանրապետության գոյությունը, իսկ Կազի Մուհամմեդն էլ, մնալով հայրենիքում, լիահույս էր, թե կկարողանա մեղմել Շահի բարկությունն առ քրդական անկախական շարժումը: Վերջինս շուտով կախաղան հանվեց Մեհաբադի գլխավոր հրապարակում: 
Երկու հանրապետությունների մեկամյա պատմությունն այսուհետ դասագրքային օրինակ կարող է ծառայել` արձանագրելու, որ այս պետական կազմավորումները ենթակա էին կործանման, քանի որ զույգ ազատագրական շարժումները կրում էին հատվածական բնույթ: Դրանք արժանանում էին բնակչության առանձին շերտերի միայն հավանությանը՝ առանց իրենց ցանկությունները կյանքի կոչող հասարակական կամքի գործուն արտահայտման: Ու քանի որ արտաքին քաղաքական գործընթացները անբարենպաստ զարգացում ունեցան (հանրապետություններն առաջացան բացառապես միջազգային ռազմաքաղաքական առանձնահատուկ պայմանների շնորհիվ (խորհրդային օկուպացիայի արդյունքում) եւ կազմալուծվեցին, երբ այդ պայմանները կորցրին իրենց ազդեցությունը), իսկ տվյալ պետական կազմավորումների ներսում էլ, ինչպես ասվեց, բացակայում էր հասարակական շերտերի իրենց կյանքն ինքնուրույն կառուցելու կամքի բավարար դրսեւորումը, երկու հանրապետությունները, այսպիսով, վերանվաճվեցին Իրանի շահական իշխանության կողմից: 
Կովկասյան եռանկյունին` 
թուրքական սալի վրա
1918թ. նմանօրինակ մի իրավիճակ էր ստեղծվել նաեւ Հարավային Կովկասում: 
Առաջին աշխարհամարտի տարիներն էին, երբ ռուսական կայսրությունը ցնցվեց նախ 1917թ. Փետրվարյան, ապա Հոկտեմբերյան հեղափոխություններից: Այդ ընթացքում կայսրության Կովկասյան երկրամասի պետական գործադիր մարմինը ենթարկվեց վերաձեւումների: 1917թ. մարտին նախկին Կովկասի փոխարքայության փոխարեն ստեղծվեց Անդրկովկասյան հատուկ կոմիտեն, որը, սակայն, բոլշեւիկյան հեղափոխությունից հետո նույնպես դադարեցրեց իր գոյությունը, քանի որ նոյեմբերին Անդրկովկասի հիմնական ազգային կուսակցությունները` վրաց մենշեւիկները, մուսավաթականները, դաշնակցականները, ինչպես նաեւ էսեռները եւ սոցիալ-ֆեդերալիստները ստեղծեցին երկրային իշխանության նոր մարմին` Անդրկովկասի կոմիսարիատը: 
Բոլշեւիկների իրականացրած Հոկտեմբերյան հեղափոխությունը (հեղաշրջումը) պատճառ դարձավ, որ արեւելյան ռազմաճակատի գիծը ամբողջությամբ կազմալուծվի: Կովկասյան ռազմաբեմում ռուսական բանակի ցիրուցան լինելուց հետո Անտանտի երկրների հետ մի քանի տարվա պայքարի արդյունքում մարտունակությունը կորցրած թուրքական բանակի դեմ հանդիման մնացել էին գլխավորապես հայ կամավորական գնդերը, որոնք փետրվարին Երզնկայի զինադադարը խախտած թուրքական զորքերի դեմ ստիպված էին ինքնուրույն գործողություններ իրականացնել: 
1918թ. փետրվարին թուրքական բանակի հարձակմամբ երկրամասում ստեղծված բարդ քաղաքական իրադրության պայմաններում կոմիսարիատը լուծարվեց: Նրա փոխարեն կազմավորվեց նոր մարմին` Անդրկովկասյան սեյմը: Վերջինս, տուրք տալով Տրապիզոնում ընթացող բանակցություններում թուրքերի պահանջներին, ապրիլին հայտարարեց Անդրկովկասի Դաշնակցային Հանրապետության ստեղծման մասին: Իրականում նման ակտի գոյությունը թուրքերին անհրաժեշտ էր՝ Խորհրդային Ռուսաստանի եւ Քառյակ միության երկրների (ներառյալ` Թուրքիայի) միջեւ Բրեստ-Լիտովսկում կնքված պայմանագրի խախտումը Անդրկովկասի Հանրապետության վրա բարդելու եւ սեփական ռազմական գործողություններն արդարացնելու համար: 
Թուրքերն առավել մարտունակ գտնվեցին եւ հասնելով Կարսի ու Բաթումի մատույցները՝ Բաթումում վերսկսված բանակցություններում սկսեցին պարտադրել իրենց նոր պայմանները: Ալեքսանդրապոլի գրավումից եւ անդրկովկասյան զորքերի պարտությունից հետո մայիսի 26-ին Սեյմը հայտարարեց իր կազմալուծման մասին, որին հետեւեց Վրաստանի անկախության հռչակումը, իսկ մեկ օր անց նաեւ Ադրբեջանի անկախության հռչակումը: Մայիսի 28-ին Անդրկովկասի քաղաքական բացարձակ լուծարման, Վրաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի անկախության հռչակման փաստով ստեղծված նոր դրության պատճառով Թիֆլիսի Հայոց ազգային խորհուրդը իրեն հայտարարեց հայկական գավառների գերագույն ու միակ իշխանություն ու ապա հրապարակեց Հայաստանի Հանրապետության հիմնման մասին հռչակագիրը: 
Ինչպես տեսնում ենք, Հարավային Կովկասի երեք պետությունների առաջացումը միջազգային քաղաքական վակուումի արդյունք էր, երբ իր պերիֆերիաներից հեռացող Ռուսական կայսրությունը քաղաքական բաց դաշտ ստեղծեց տարածաշրջանում եւ այն լցնելու համար պայքարի ելան Հարավային Կովկասի երեք հիմնական ազգային տարրերն ու Թուրքիան: Գրեթե նույն օրերին տեղի ունեցած Սարդարապատի, Բաշ-Ապարանի եւ Ղարաքիլիսայի ճակատամարտերում հայկական գնդերը կարողացան հիմնավորել ու ցույց տալ հայկական տարրի կամքի ուժը՝ առ սեփական պետություն ստեղծելու իրավունքի հաստատումը: Չլիներ այդ ճակատամարտերի հաղթական ելքը, չէր լինի նաեւ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը: Բաթումում ընթացող բանակցություններին էլ թուրքերը կառաջադրեին հերթական ստորացուցիչ պայմաններն ու կընթանային հերթական ռազմական հաջողությունների արդյունքում Կովկասը վերջնականապես իրենց ենթարկելու ճանապարհով: 
Այսպիսով, Սարդարապատի ճակատամարտը դարձավ ոչ միայն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ծննդի վկայականը: Հայ ժողովրդի Մայիսյան հերոսամարտի հաղթական ելքով պայմանավորվեց նաեւ Հարավային Կովկասում մյուս երկու հանրապետությունների գոյությունը, եւ ուրվագծվեց երեք հանրապետությունների անվտանգության ռազմավարությունը հետագա տարիների ու ներկա փորձով` նաեւ տասնամյակների համար: 1918թ. ծավալված իրադարձությունների դեպքում մեր փոքր երկրամասը գործ ուներ տարածաշրջանի քաղաքական վակուումը այլ պետության կլանողական ազդեցությունից պաշտպանելու ծանրագույն խնդիրը լուծելու հետ, որն իր ուսերին վերցրեց մի բուռ մնացած հայ ժողովուրդը եւ իր կամային վարքով գծեց Հարավային Կովկասի արեւմտյան սահմանագիծը: Երբեւէ հայտնի հելլենիստական ճշմարտությունները արձանագրած քերթողահոր բանաձեւումներով եթե արտահայտվենք, ապա պետք է ասենք, որ այդ սահմանագիծը գծվեց մեր մտքի համապատասխան հասունությամբ ու քաջության համապատասխան հասանելիությամբ, «որովհետեւ, ասում է, քաջերի սահմանը նրանց զենքն է. որքան կտրում է, այնքան էլ տիրում են»: 
Միաժամանակ, 1918թ. Սարդարապատի հաղթական ճակատամարտով ծնված Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը Հարավային Կովկասի անկայուն ու հակամարտություններով լեցուն ընտանիքում ճարտարապետեց այդ ընտանիքին սպառնացող արտաքին վտանգի դեմ սեփական գործակցության չափաբաժինը: Այդուհետ Թուրքիան ոչ այնքան մեր թշնամին էր՝ Հայոց ցեղասպանության փաստով պայմանավորած, որքան Հայաստանի Հանրապետության եւ նրա կենսական տարածքների հանդեպ հավակնությունների եւ Հարավային Կովկասում նրա հավասարակշռող դերին հակադրվողը: 
Հարավային Կովկասի երեք պետություններին արդեն երկու տարի անց` 1920թ., նոր քննություն էր սպասում: Նախկին մետրոպոլիան, վերականգնելով ռազմունակությունը, իր առանձնացած ծայրագավառները կրկին վերանվաճելու խնդիրն էր առաջադրելու: Չնայած ռուսական արջի ժամանակավոր (յոթ տասնամյակ տեւող) հաջողություններին` ուրվագծվելու էին Հարավային Կովկասի անվտանգության ռազմավարության հյուսիսային սահմանագծերն ու հավասարակշռող նոր բանաձեւերը:

1in.am

----------


## Rammer

*ԿՈՎԿԱՍՅԱՆ ԵՌԱՆԿՅՈՒՆԻ - 2
*
Կովկասյան եռանկյունին` ռուսական մուրճի տակ 1920թ. սկզբին կարմիր բանակը, ջախջախելով սպիտակգվարդիական ուժերն ու Հյուսիսային Կովկասը ազատելով Դենիկինի բանակից, վերահաս վտանգ դարձավ Հարավային Կովկասի հանրապետությունների համար: 
Արեւմտյան տերությունները Կովկասում խորհրդային իշխանության առաջխաղացումը կասեցնելու համար 1920թ. հունվարի 10-ին Փարիզում քննարկեցին Կովկասում ստեղծված դրությունը եւ որոշեցին փաստացի ճանաչել Ադրբեջանի ու Վրաստանի կառավարություններն ու լրացուցիչ ռազմա-ֆինանսական օգնություն կազմակերպել նրանց: 
Հայաստանի ճանաչումը հետաձգվեց` այն կապելով «թուրքական հարցի» լուծման հետ: Սակայն 9 օր անց, անհանգստացած կարմիր բանակի հաջողություններով, որոշում կայացվեց ճանաչել նաեւ Հայաստանի կառավարությունը: 
Արեւմտյան տերությունների ձեռնարկած քայլերն անարդյունավետ գտնվեցին բոլշեւիկյան առաջխաղացման դեմն առնելու համար: Մարտի 27-ին Նովոռոսիյսկում Դենիկինի զորքերի կապիտուլյացիայից հետո բոլշեւիկների հաջորդ թիրախը Հարավային Կովկասն էր: Ապրիլին 11-րդ կարմիր բանակի զորամասերի միջոցով տիրելով Դաղստանին` Խորհրդային Ռուսաստանի կողմից խնդիր դրվեց առանց դադարի շարունակել առաջխաղացումը եւ մեկ հարվածով հասնել նաեւ Հարավային Կովկասի նվաճմանը: 
Բոլշեւիկյան կաղապարով վերականգնված ռուսական կայսրությունը Կովկաս մուտք գործելու եւ կայսրության նախկին մարզերը վերանվաճելու համար ռազմագիտական տեսանկյունից երեք ճանապարհ ուներ: Առաջին երկու ճանապարհները բերում էին Վրաստան, որն ամենից կայուն ուժն էր ներկայացնում Կովկասում: Այնտեղ դեռեւս վառ էին Բագրատիոնիների գրեթե հազարամյա պետականության վերաբերյալ հիշողություններն ու պետական մտածողությունը (օտար պետության` Ռուսական կայսրության կազմում հասցրել էր ապրել վրացական հասարակության ընդամենը չորս սերունդ): Բացի այդ, արեւմտյան տերությունները Սեւ ծովով անմիջական օգնություն էին ցուցաբերում Վրաստանին, եւ Աբխազիայով անցնող առաջին ճանապարհը ուղղակի «նշանառության» տակ կլիներ Արեւմտյան ռազմուժի համար: Երկրորդ` օս-վրացական դարպասով անցնող ճանապարհը, Կովկասյան լեռնաշղթայի դժվարանցանելիությամբ պայմանավորված, գրեթե անհաղթահարելի էր: 
Հարավային Կովկասը վերատիրելու համար ընտրությունը կանգ առավ երրորդ` Դերբենդի դարպասով անցնող ճանապարհի վրա: Նման ռազմավարության կիրառումը նշանակում էր Կովկասն անդամահատելու միջոցով ջլատել նրա հավաքական դիմակայող ուժն, ու կովկասյան դիմադրողականության գլխավոր բաստիոն Թիֆլիսը թողնել նվաճման վերջին հանգրվան: Ինչպես ցույց տվեցին հետագա իրադարձությունները, ընտրվել էր Հարավային Կովկասի նվաճման ամենակարճ ուղին: 
1920թ. ապրիլի 28-ին 11-րդ բանակը, Ադրբեջանի բոլշեւիկների օգնությամբ մտավ Բաքու եւ, տապալելով մուսավաթական իշխանությունը, հաստատեց խորհրդային իշխանություն: Ամբողջ Ադրբեջանի խորհրդայնացումը տեւեց 10-15 օր, իսկ ամբողջ Հարավային Կովկասի խորհրդայնացումը` 10 ամիս: Բոլշեւիկների Բաքու մուտքով միաժամանակ գործարկվեց Հարավային Կովկասին տիրելու կարեւոր մեխանիզմներից մեկը: Կովկասին տիրելու ընդհանուր ռազմավարությանը համահունչ` այն ենթադրում էր մեր բազմաէթնիկ տարածաշրջանում ազգամիջյան հակամարտությունների ու փոխադարձ տարածքային վեճերի շահարկման հիման վրա առանձին բնաաշխարհագրական շրջանների բռնակցման միջոցով ամբողջ Հարավային Կովկասի նվաճում: Այդ նպատակով արդեն ապրիլի 30-ին Ադրբեջանի արտաքին գործերի ժողկոմը վերջնագիր հղեց Հայաստանի կառավարությանը` պահանջելով ազատել Ղարաբաղն ու Զանգեզուրը ու զորքերը հետ քաշել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածք: Հաջորդ օրն իսկ Խորհրդային Ադրբեջանի տարածքից (որի տակ հասկացվում էին Ղարաբաղն ու Զանգեզուրը) զորքերը դուրս բերելու պահանջով վերջնագիր ստացվեց նաեւ Խորհրդային Ռուսաստանի անունից: Ամիսներ անց այս մեխանիզմը կիրառվեց նաեւ Վրաստանի նկատմամբ, երբ վերջնագիր ներկայացվեց այդ երկրի կառավարությանը` զորքերը դուրս բերել վրացիների ռազմակալած Լոռու չեզոք գոտուց: Հետագայում հենց այս մեխանիզմի տրամաբանությունը դրվեց խորհրդային առանձին ինքնավար պետական կազմավորումների ձեւավորման ստալինյան քաղաքականության հիմքում, որպես Խորհրդային հանրապետությունների վրա ազդելու հիմնական քաղաքական գործիք: 
Մեկ հարվածով Կովկասի խորհրդայնացման ծրագիրը, սակայն, շուտով անհաջողության մատնվեց: Երեւանում մայիսմեկյան ցույցերից սկսված հուզումները, որոնք վերածվեցին զինված ապստամբության, Հարավային Կովկասի խորհրդայնացման շարունակությունը պետք է դառնային: Դեպքերի սրընթաց զարգացումը, այնուամենայնիվ, թողեց իր հետքը, որի արդյունքում Կովկասի բոլշեւիկյան գործակալները չկարողացան Մայիսյան ապստամբությանը կազմակերպված եւ փոխկապակցված պայքարի բնույթ հաղորդել: Ապստամբության հենակետ Ալեքսանդրապոլի եւ Կարսում, Սարիղամիշում, Նոր Բայազետում (Գավառ) եւ այլ վայրերում գործող ռազմա-հեղափոխական կոմիտեների միջեւ բացակայում էր գործողությունների հստակ ծրագիրն ու ժամանակացույցը, որի արդյունքում Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարությանը հաջողվեց կարճ ժամանակահատվածում ճնշել ապստամբությունը: Միաժամանակ դեր խաղաց նույն այս ժամանակաշրջանում Գանձակում ու Լենքորանում մուսավաթական խռովությունները ճնշելու պատճառով 11-րդ կարմիր բանակի զբաղվածությունը: 
Այնուհանդերձ, 1920թ. ամռան ընթացքում Ղարաբաղում ու Զանգեզուրում կարմիր բանակի ծավալած ռազմական գործողությունների շնորհիվ Խորհրդային Ռուսաստանին հաջողվեց Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը հարկադրել օգոստոսի 10-ին Թիֆլիսում զինադադարի համաձայնագիր կնքել, որով Հայաստանի կառավարությունը համաձայնում էր, որ Ղարաբաղը, Զանգեզուրը եւ Նախիջեւանը հայտարարվեն վիճելի տարածքներ Խորհրդային Ադրբեջանի եւ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության միջեւ ու ժամանակավորապես գրավվեն կարմիր բանակի զորամասերի կողմից: 
Ներխուժումը շարունակելու ու վերջնական հաջողության հասնելու համար բոլշեւիկներին հարկ եղավ շուտով Հարավային Կովկասի հոշոտմանը մասնակից դարձնել «բերանն արնոտ Մարդակերին էն անբան»: Երկու գազանների միացյալ գործակցության դեմ պայքարելու համար գործնականում արդեն անզոր էին ոչ միայն Հայաստանի ու Վրաստանի Հանրապետությունները, եթե երբեւէ կարողանային համատեղել իրենց ուժերը (նման քայլեր ձեռնարկվեցին), այլեւ անգամ արեւմտյան տերությունների ամեն տեսակ զինակցությունները: Ու այդ էր պատճառը, որ Արեւմուտքը գործնական շահի դիրքերից ելնելով` այժմ արդեն իր ուշադրությունը բեւեռեց Հարավային Կովկասի հաշվին (երեք հանրապետությունների նվաճվելիք առանձին տարածքների լեգիտիմացման հիման վրա) քեմալական Թուրքիային Խորհրդային Ռուսաստանի դեմ հանելու քաղաքականությունը կյանքի կոչելուն: Նման քաղաքականությունն այլ բան չէր խոստանում, եթե ոչ Հայաստանի ու Վրաստանի Հանրապետությունների կործանում: 
«Ռուսական» անկյան 
անվտանգություն
Վերջին երկու տարիների քաղաքական զարգացումներին ընդառաջ ներկայումս կարեւոր հարցադրում է, թե որոնք էին Խորհրդային Ռուսաստանի հաջողությունների եւ Ադրբեջանի անկախության նման սրընթաց կորստի ռազմա-քաղաքական պատճառները: 
Ներկա ռազմա-քաղաքական գործընթացների հետ համեմատական հարթության մեջ դիտարկելիս պատմական այդ փորձը ցույց տվեց Հարավային Կովկասի անվտանգության համակարգում հյուսիսային սպառնալիքին ենթակա խոցելի թիրախների տեղն ու ընդգծեց երեք հանրապետությունների անվտանգությանը սպառնացող նման վտանգի դեմ անդամների սեփական գործակցության չափաբաժինները: Ըստ այդ փորձի` կարելի է արձանագրել, որ Ռուսական տերության համար Կովկաս մուտք գործելու հիմնական խոչընդոտը Վրաստանի Հանրապետությունն է (էր), ինչպես եւ է (էր) Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը Թուրքիայի դեպքում: Ռուսական վտանգի դեպքում Վրաստանի թիկունքի անապահովությունն ուղիղ համեմատական է (էր) Հայաստանի եւ Ադրբեջանի ինքնիշխանությունների կորստի հետ այնպես, ինչպես Սարդարապատի հաղթական ճակատամարտով Հայաստանի անկախության հաստատումն էր ուղիղ համեմատական Վրաստանի եւ Ադրբեջանի իրական ինքնիշխանությունների հաստատման հետ: Ըստ այդմ, կարելի է արձանագրել, որ Հարավային Կովկասին վերաբերող հյուսիսային սպառնալիքի դեմ Վրաստանի կոշտ ընդդիմացումների պարագայում ներկայումս Ռուսաստանի հետ Հայաստանի ռազմավարական գործակցությունը չի կարող կառուցվել ի հաշիվ հայ-վրացական հակասությունների սրման ու առավել եւս ազգամիջյան խնդիրների վերհանման: 
Ինչ վերաբերում է հյուսիսային վտանգի դեպքում Կովկասի ամենախոցելի Դերբենդի դարպասին, ապա դրա պաշտպանունակության խնդիրը որքան պետք է մտահոգի Ադրբեջանին, նույնքան էլ` Վրաստանին ու Հայաստանին: 
Դեռեւս Սասանյան Պարսկաստանի տիրապետության շրջանում (6-րդ դ.), չնայած հայ-պարսկական ու հայ-կովկասյան ոչ պակաս ազդեցիկ հակասությունների գոյությանը, Դերբենդի անցքի պաշտպանությունն իրենց ուսերին էին կրում նաեւ հայ նախարարական զինական գնդերը, քանզի հյուսիսային քոչվոր ցեղերի ներխուժման դեպքում տարածաշրջանը ենթարկվում էր հիմնահատակ ավերի, թալանի ու կոտորածների, ու այդ ժամանակ նշված հակասությունները երկրորդական պլան էին մղվում: 
Քաղաքական գործընթացների ներկա փուլում Հայաստանի ու Ադրբեջանի միջեւ ռազմական հռետորաբանության կիրառումն ու սպառազինության մրցավազքի խթանումը միայն կարող է ծառայել հյուսիսային արջի` տարածաշրջանում էլ ավելի ամրապնդմանն ու սեփական գործողությունների իրավական ու քաղաքական հիմնավորմանը: Միաժամանակ, Հայաստանի պարագայում հյուսիսային ամեն տեսակ հիմնավոր վտանգների դեպքում Ադրբեջանի ընդդիմացումներին չխանգարելը հենց այն հիմնական շահն է, որի դեպքում մշտապես կընդգծվի Հայաստանի Հանրապետության իրավասուբյեկտությունը Ռուսաստանի աչքում ու իրապես կծառայի հայ-ռուսական ռազմավարական գործակցությանը: 
Ներկա Ադրբեջանի պատմական հիշողությունը հիմնվում է հատկապես 1918-1920թթ. մուսավաթական Ադրբեջանի առասպելի վրա: Ի տարբերություն դրա, Ադրբեջանում 1920թ. բոլշեւիկների հաջողությունները հիմնվում էին 1918թ. ապրիլ-հուլիս ամիսներին Բաքվի կոմունայի փորձի վրա: Ուստի 1920թ. Ադրբեջանի անկախության սրընթաց կորուստը քաղաքական օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով էր պայմանավորված (սեփական պատմություն չունենալու պատճառով բացակայում էին թե՛ սեփական պետության նկատմամբ հավաքական հիշողությունը եւ թե՛ ազգահավաք հոգեւոր արժեքները): Պետականության պահպանմանն ուղղված կամային վարքի բացակայությանը գումարվում էին նաեւ Կովկասում ստեղծված սոցիալ-տնտեսական հիմնախնդիրներն ու նախկին մետրոպոլիայի վերատիրող, կլանող ուժի ու նրան ուղեկցող գաղափարական զենքերի` ագիտացիայի եւ պրոպագանդայի գերակայությունը: 
Ներկայումս Ադրբեջանի Հանրապետությունում վերը նշված առասպելի ուժով առաջ են գալիս դիմադրողական լուրջ մեխանիզմներ: Դրա դեմ դոնքիշոտաբար պայքարելու փոխարեն, ի շահ սեփական ինքնիշխանության, հայության համար առավել արդյունավետ կլիներ առասպելը զերծ պահել թուրքական պատմական հիշողությունից ու հոգեւոր արժեքներից: 

1in.am

----------


## Բիձա

> [B]ԿՈՎԿԱՍՅԱՆ ԵՌԱՆԿՅՈՒՆԻ - 2
> 
> 1in.am


Ռամմեր  ջան, հետաքրքիր նյութ է: 
Սարո Սարոյան տեսաբանին  առաջին անգամ եմ հանդիպում: Առաջին մասում իր արտահայտած՝ պետություն ունենալու և պահելու համար կամային գործոնի մասով լրիվ համամիտ եմ իր հետ: 
Բայց հեղինակը քննարկումից դուրս է թողել ներկայիս վիճակի հետ 20-րդի դարասկզբի պրոցեսների զուգահեռների տանելը, որը իհարկե երևի ամենակարևորն է: 
Ամեն դեպքում պետք է գիտակցենք և ընդունենք, որ պետության ստեղծումը և նրա կենսունակության ապահովումը դա մեծ մտքի, կամքի ու զրկանքների հետ է կապված և որևէ առընչություն չունի ներկայիս բառադի անողնաշարության  հետ:

----------

Rammer (24.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շատ չի, Տրիբուն ախպեր,  Եթե չի հասկանում, չի ընդունում, ինչ տարբերություն՝ շատ ա, թե քիչ՞:  
> Ամերիկացոց ասած՝ " Its different". 
> Նայի, խնդրել էի քննարկել 70-100 կնկա վարքը մեկ պոռնիկի առկայության պայմաններում: Արձագանք չկա: Եղածն էլ էն ա, դե թող չգային, կամ որ արդեն եկել էին, թող ֆահմեյին տուն գնային:
> *Բայց հարցն էն ա, որ ըստ տիրող հասարակական կարծիքի իրենք պետք է հենց  են անեին ինչ արել են-  ձենները կտրեին, մնային հրապարակում: Սահմանադրականն էդ ա չէ՞:*
> Ինչ է ստացվում՞: Մի կողմից  կռիշի տակ ծվարած Կլարաներն են, որոնց ասել են -գնա բեր մարդկանց, կզցրու, մենք տեր ենք ու քո մեջքին ենք, մյուս կողմից ՀԱԿ-ից բժժած ժողովուրդն ա, որը չգիտի թե ոնց վարվի:   
> Այ էս ֆոնին ես, դու Վիշը  փորձում ենք համոզել Մեֆին ու իրա նման մտածողներին, թե  յաշիկից դուրս ա պետք մտածել: Վարիանտ չկա, այ ախպեր: 
> Ես Պզոյի ցավը տանեմ, ինքը դեմք ա, ինքը գոնե առանց կռիշ ա պոդլիություն արե: Հայաստանում  ախր սաղն են կռիշի տակի հավեր: Ու արածնմերն էլ գեղական 1+1 ա:


Չէ Բիձ, դա չի… հիմ ա ո՞վ չի հասկանում… կակ ռազ հակառակը…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մուտիտի համար, Մեֆ ջան: 
> 
> *Կարապետիրը տելեվիզոր էր բաժանում, որ ընտրվեր: Չընտրվեց, էլ տելեվիզոր չի բաժանում: Դրա համար էլ իրանից պահանջելու բան չունենք:
> *


Իյա, հլա մի հատ էլ բան պտի ուզենայի՞ր… դու հլա պտի տանեիր տելեվիզորը հետ տայիր… էդ ինքը քեզնից պահանջելու բան ունի բռատ… տելեվիզորը տվեց որ մի բան անեք չէ՞, բա խի՞ չարեցիք… դե որ չեք արել տարեք հետ տվեք տելեվիզորը…




> Իսկ Լևոնը իշխանափոխություն ու ավգյան ախոռները մաքրել էր խոստանում, ու չընտրվելուց հետո էլ խոսքը հետ չի վերցրել, էլի ասում ա, որ անելու ա: Դրա համար էլ իրանից պահանջում ենք: Կամ էլ ասում ենք, ախպերս, մարդ ես, հիմա մի բան ա բլթցրել ես, բայց չես կարում անես, պրոբլեմ չկա, դու էլ Կարապետիչի նման հել, սուս ու փուս տուն գնա: Ինչի՞ ես մեր հիվանդ երևակայությունը բորբոքում քո իշխանափոխությամբ, որը մեկա չես անելու, քանի որ ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ սահմանդարական ճանապարհով հակասահմանադրական իշխանություններին չես կարա իշխանափոխես:


Ապեր, "իշխանափոխություն ու ավգյան ախոռները մաքրել"-ը պրոցես ա ու ընտրություններին մենակ հաղթելով չի լուծվի… եթե անգամ նստած լիներ բաղրամյանում էլի խնդիրը լուծված չէր լինելու, ուղղակի պրոցեսն ուրիշ ուղղություն էր ունենալու…էտի պրոցես ա որ տևելու ա երկար ժամանակ, բայց ընթացքում արդյունքներ երևալու են… հիմա որոշ մարդիկ որոշեցին որ եթե ընտրություններին ոչինչ չեղավ ուրեմն չի լինելու… ինչքան շատ լինի էդ մասսան էնքան երկար ա տևելու պրոցեսը, ինչքան քիչ էնքան շուտ… հիմա ասում ես "խոստացել ա չի արել", կարաս մտածես Տրիբուն ջան, կարաս մտածես նաև որ ընթացքի մեջ ա, նայած ինչ ժամանակագրական կտրվածքով ես նայում… ես չեմ ասում ինքը "կատարել ա իր խոստումը"… իր նպատակը՝ դառնալ նախագահ չի եղել, բայց ես իրան միանշանակ պատասխանատվության չեմ կանչում, փոխարենը կարամ ասեմ վիճակը զրոյականից շարժվել ա…  




> Մեֆ, դու ամերիկաններն ես, Պզոյից ի՞նչ կա:


Ապեր Պզոյից ինչ պտի ըլնի… պզոյի վրեն հելել էին ուղղակի սպասում էին հարմար առիթի… պզոն հեչ հայաստանի վրա են հելել…




> Ու դու գողագան տղեքի դեմը սահմանադրություն-սահմանադրություն ես ուզում խաղաս:


ապեր բա հո գողագան ռազբոռկեքի մեջ չեմ մտնելու… իրանք պետք ա ձեր կանոնորով խաղան, էս ա նպատակը…

----------


## Բիձա

> *ԿՈՎԿԱՍՅԱՆ ԵՌԱՆԿՅՈՒՆԻ-1*
> 
> *Ինչպե՞ս են ծնվում պետությունները*
> 
> Պետության ծագման ու զարգացման գործում ամենաէական հատկանիշները նրա բնակչության (պետության հաստատմամբ` քաղաքացիների) կամքի դրսեւորման ու ուժի գործոններն են, որոնք կարողանում են աշխարհի քաղաքական քարտեզի վրա որեւէ ազգի ինքնադրսեւորման հնարավորություն ապահովել: 
> Բնակչության կամքի դրսեւորումն իր հերթին նպաստավոր որոշակի միջավայրի առկայություն է ենթադրում: Այնպիսի մի միջավայրի, որտեղ կարող է ծնվել պետություն: Խոսքը վերաբերում է միջազգային քաղաքական վակուումին, որի դեպքում հնարավորություն է ստեղծվում դրսեւորել անհրաժեշտ բավականաչափ էներգիա` լցնելու համար քաղաքական բացը, եւ ներքին քաղաքական միջավայրին, երբ հասարակական շերտերը հասուն են սեփական պետությունը կառուցելու գործում զրկանքների գնով անկախական շարժումը իր հանգրվանին հասցնելու համար: Այս ամենից հետո է միայն, երբ այլ պետությունները ստիպված են լինում հաշվի նստել պետությունների ընտանիքում նոր առաջացած պետության առկայության հետ: Իսկ բնակչության կամքի ուժը այնքանով է էական, որքանով նորանկախ պետության հասարակության հավաքական կամային վարքը մեծամասամբ խնդիր ունի հակազդելու ու հաղթելու նախկին մետրոպոլիայի դիմադրողական կամ այլ պետության կլանողական ազդեցությանը: Ու եթե գերակշռում է սեփական անկախության հաստատմանն ուղղված քաղաքացիների կամքի ուժը, ապա նման պետությանն արդեն կարելի է մաղթել բարի ճանապարհ: 
> Պատմությանը հայտնի են շատ ու շատ դեպքեր, երբ միջազգային քաղաքական վակուումի պատճառով ինքնաբուխ ծնված պետությունները հանգամանքների կրկին ի վնաս տվյալ կազմավորումների զարգանալու դեպքում մեծ արագությամբ էլ գլորվել են անդունդը, քանի որ բացակայել է բնակչության անհրաժեշտ կամքը` ի պաշտպանություն սեփական ինքնուրույնության: Այլ դեպքերում նման նոր առաջացած պետությունները կրկին գլորվել են անդունդը, քանի որ չնայած կամքի առկայությանը՝ բացակայել է կամքի ուժի զորությունը, որպեսզի տվյալ նորանկախ պետությունները կարողանան հակադարձել իրենց խժռել ցանկացող մետրոպոլիայի կամ մի որեւէ այլ մեծ պետության ուժին ու իրենց տեղը հաստատեն պետությունների «քաղաքակիրթ» ընտանիքում:


Կարևորագույն հարց է քննարկվում- տեսականորեն պետության ծնունդը և գործնականում՝  Հայաստանի որպես կայուն պետության ծնունդն ու կայուն կյանքը:  
Տեսական մասով որոշակի պարզեցումներ են պետք՝ բնակչության  կամքի, միջազգային քաղաքական վակուումի մասով, ինչպես նաև պետության կենսունակության առումով: 
1-*Պետությունը դա նախ և առաջ սեփականություն է:* Տեսականորեն, իսկապես պետությունը դա տվյալ տարածքի բնակչության սեփականությունն է: Բայց իրականում որպես սեփականություն այն  խիստ անհամաչափ է բաշխված մարդկանց միջև: Նախնադարում այն տոհմի ավագինն էր, Թագավորների դարերում այն թագավորին էր ու իր մանկլավիկներինը: Մեր օրերում նույնիսկ դեմոկրատական երկրները իսկապես բավական լայն մասսաների սեփականությունն են, բայց նորից ոչ բոլորինը: 
Միշտ էլ կան հիմնական տերեր:  
2- Չնայած պետության գերագույն տերերի առկայությանն ու սեփականության անհամաչափ բաշխմանը,  *նորմալ պետության ներսում միշտ էլ կա բարեկամության,  համագործակցության, և փոխոգնության մթնոլորտ  բնակիչների միջև: Առանց այդ  ներքին միջավայրի անհնար է որևէ պետության գոյությունը:* 
Չնայած տիրոջ մեծ իրավունքներին, հասարակ մարդիկ էլ  իրենց բավարար իրավունքներն ունեն:  Նրանց  էլ որոշակի բարիքներ են հասնում ընդհանուր հարստությունից, որի շնորհիվ նրանք համաձայն են լինում մնալ այդ տարածքում, աշխատել, ծառայել բանակում, սերունդ աճեցնել:  Եվ տիրոջ տիրություն անելն էլ իր սկզբունքներն ու տրամաբանությունն ունի, միայն բեսպրեդելը չի: *Նա չի կարող հավերժ  բռնապետ լինել:* Եթե նույնիսկ եկել թրով, սրով գրավել է երկիրը, ապա որոշ ժամանակ անց նա տեղացիներից ստեղծում է իր մտերիմների շրջանակը, որոնց շնորհիվ կառավարում է: Մեկ սերունդ անց, արդեն մթնոլորտը շատ ավելի բարյացկամ է դառնում ու համագործակցությունն է մեծանում տիրոջ ու բնակչության մեջ: Օրինակ այժմյան օսմանյան  թուրքերի արյան մեջ 90-95 տոկոսը տեղի ժողովւրդների արյունն է, բայց իրենք հաճույքով հոշոտում են իրենց նախնիներին որպես թշնամիների: Այսինքն մարդկային բազմությունը դա դինամիկ, իր նվիրվածությունները արագորեն փոխոխող մի զանգված է, որը շարժվում է նորմալի, կենսունակի պահանջներով: Մի քանի սերունդների կտրվածքով դիտելիս, մարդուն վերջին հաշվով մեկ է թե ինքը որպես թուրք կբարգավաճի, թե որպես հայ: Որտեղ արդյունքը մեծ եղավ, այն կողմ էլ կգնա: Ամերիկjան ազգերի միաձուլման կաթսայով անցածների միայն չնչին  տոկոսն է հիշում, թե ինքը որ ազգից է սերվել: 
Ասածս այն է, որ *պետության բարգավաճման հիմնական պայմանը ներքին համաձայնության, համագործակցության, փոխօգնության մթնոլորտի առկայությունն է, որը, չնայած առկա մեծ անտագոնիզմին իշխողների և իշխվողների միջև, ապահովվում է և վերևից և ներքևից:* 
Ասվածը վերաբերում է արդեն կայուն պետություններին: 
3- Միջազգային քաղաքական վակուումի պայմաններում ստեղծվող նոր պետությունների դեպքում լրիվ այլ տրամաբանություն է գործում: Նախկին տերը վերանում է, և նորը դեռ չի հայտնվել: Այս պայմաններում տեղի բնակչության միջից ի հայտ են գալիս տիրություն  անելու ամբիցիաներ ունեցողները, որոնք տարբեր լոզունգներով ու լոլոներով իրենց վրա են գրավում մարդկանց ուշադրությունը, թե դուք արեք ինձ օգնեք տեր դառնամ, ես ձեզ սաղին ոսկու մեջ կլողացնեմ:  
Ու սկսվում է աբսուրդը: Մարդիկ տեղյակ չեն տեր կոչվածի մարդկային կողմին՝- իրենք հասարակ, օրվա հացով ու պրոբլեմներով ապրող են, ու չգիտեն, որ մեկ ուրիշը կարող է բոլորովին այլ արժեքների ու նպատակների կրող  լինել: Սկզբում այդ մեկը միայն ամբիցիոզ կարող է թվալ, բայց իշխանություն վերցնելուց հետո նա իսկույն դառնում է, ագահ, սրիկա, արյունարբու,  խորամանկ ու մի խոսքով հրեշ, որովհետև հասարակության մեջ չկա նախկին միասնականությունը, համագործակցության ու փոխօգնության մթնոլորտը նրան սաստելու համար: *Այս պայմաններում ամեն մեկը փորձում է ինքնուրույն դիմակայել դժվարություններին: Հասարակությունը մասնատվում է, ատոմացվում  և այն արդեն պետություն կերտելու ունակ չէ:*
 Իներցիայով, իրար են հաջորդում մի քանի տերեր՝ իրար միս կրծելով, իրար ոչնչացնելով, մինչև դրսի նոր տերը չի գալիս, սրի քաշում  բնակչության ավելցուկին,  իր նոր մանկլավիկներին կարգում հներից ու գնում իր մետրոպոլիայում կայֆ բռնելու: 
4- *Այս արյունոտ սցենարից խուսափելու միակ ձևը դա ժողովրդի ներքին փիլիսոփայական, աշխարհայացքային  մոտեցումների վերանայումն է հոգուտ անողոք խստապահանջության, պատասխանատվության հանդեպ բոլորը՝ թաղի լակոտը, ոստիկանը, հաստավիզը, առյուծ խաղացնողն ու մնացած բոլոր շեղվածները: Անողոք ասածի մեջ անպայման մտնում է կյանքով պատիժը: Ոչ թե դատարանի որոշմամբ, այլ զուտ հասարակական վրեժի ուժով՝ կիրպիչով, լոմով, թույնով, քարով ու ձեռքի տակ եղած ցանկացած գործիքով: * :
 Պետություն չկա, ավազակապետություն է, չի գործում գրված օրենքը, ինչպես կարելի է գրված, բայց չգործող օրենքի  հույսին տարիներ շարունակ թալանվել ու  հոշոտվել մի քանի անամոթի կողմից՞: Ավազակապետություն հռչակելուց հետո ինչպես կարելի է առողջ տրամաբանության բոլոր սկզբունքներին դեմ, զադնի տալ ու դիմել դատարանների, դատախազների, ոստիկանների, օրենքների ու սահմանադրության՞:
Ամենաանգրագետ մարդ արարածն էլ ունի  բավարար խելք՝ ջոկելու ճիշտն ու սխալը և կարող է եզրակացնել թե ինչն ինչոց է: Բայց մարդկանց 99 տոկոսը չունեն հաստատակամություն իրենց կարծիքը կյանքի կոչելու: Մանավանդ երբ լոլոիստներն ասում են թե դու մի խառնվի, դու լավ չգիտես: Ես ու իմ տղերքը՝ կրթված, կարդացած ամենագետ ենք, հեսա տես, թե ոնց ենք միջազգային իրավունքի նորմերով սրանց սաղին ախպոռից հանելու ու ձեզ էլ երջանկություն պարգևելու: 
5 Պետություն կերտելու սկզբնական փուլում միակ պայմանը դա բոլոր մարդկանց սթափ վերաբեմունքն է կողքինի սրիկայության հանդեպ: *Հենց մեկը տեսավ, որ իր կողքինը կեղտոտություն արեց, պետք է այդ մասին իմանան մյուսները ու էդ մեկի հարցերը լուծեն հենց մարդիկ, ժողովուրդը: Այսինքն պետք է գործեն պատժի  չգրված օրենքները:* 
Պետության կազմավորումից հետո, երբ կայունանում է իրավիճակը, արդեն դատարաններն ու գրված օրենքներն են մտնում ուժի մեջ: Եվ հասարակութունը զբաղված է լինում նորմալ կյանքով,  ամեն մեկն իր գործն անելով, այլ ոչ թե արյուն թափելով: *Բայց քանի դեռ իշխանությունը ենթական չէ մարդկանց, ժողովրդին, ժողովուրդն այլ անելիք չունի, քան իշխանավորի ու իշխանավորի մանկլավիկի գլուխ ջարդելը:*
6- Մենք  այս տրամաբանությունից հեռու ենք եղել դարերով ու վերջին 22 տարում էլ: Երկիր քանդեցինք, կես ազգ արտաքսեցինք՝ սարքինք գաղթական, բայց դեռ շարունակում ենք լոլոների հավատալը: Վրացիների մասին 93 թվերի Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամյանի նկարագրած հաստավզին ոչնչացնելու գաղափարը մեզ մոտ առհասարակ արձագանք չգթավ: 
Ինչ արած, եթե մի «կլարա» կարող է  100 կնկա քշել բերել հրապարակ ու էնտեղ զակազով պահել ինչքան կուզի, ապա սա պաթոլոգիա է: Շատ խորը պաթոլոգիա: 15 թվին էլ մի թրքի լամուկ մենակով մի հայկական գյուղ էր լցնում եկեղեցի ու վառում: 
Երևի արդեն մեր գեների մեջ է սխալը՝ քաղցկեղի պես բան է:

----------

Rammer (26.10.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իյա, հլա մի հատ էլ բան պտի ուզենայի՞ր… դու հլա պտի տանեիր տելեվիզորը հետ տայիր… էդ ինքը քեզնից պահանջելու բան ունի բռատ… տելեվիզորը տվեց որ մի բան անեք չէ՞, բա խի՞ չարեցիք… դե որ չեք արել տարեք հետ տվեք տելեվիզորը…


Ապեր, մարդ կար ուզում էր: Տելեվիզորը տվել էին, խալադելնիկ էր ուզում: Կամ ընտրությունների օրը նաղդ փող էր ուզում: Խեղճ Կարապետիչը շվարել էր - մարդը ասում էր, արյա ես ամեն մեկին երկու հարուր դոլարանոց յոբտելեզոր եմ տվել, ընտրությունների օրը քյաշ հիգ հազար դրամ են ուզում, թե չէ չեն ընտրի: Բա Մեֆ ջան, քաղ.հասարակությունը տենց բան ա - ամեն ինչ ուզում ա նաղդ ու մի անգամից՝ կապույտ եզրագծով ափսեի մեջ: 




> Ապեր, "իշխանափոխություն ու ավգյան ախոռները մաքրել"-ը պրոցես ա ու ընտրություններին մենակ հաղթելով չի լուծվի… եթե անգամ նստած լիներ բաղրամյանում էլի խնդիրը լուծված չէր լինելու, ուղղակի պրոցեսն ուրիշ ուղղություն էր ունենալու…էտի պրոցես ա որ տևելու ա երկար ժամանակ, բայց ընթացքում արդյունքներ երևալու են… հիմա որոշ մարդիկ որոշեցին որ եթե ընտրություններին ոչինչ չեղավ ուրեմն չի լինելու… ինչքան շատ լինի էդ մասսան էնքան երկար ա տևելու պրոցեսը, ինչքան քիչ էնքան շուտ… հիմա ասում ես "խոստացել ա չի արել", կարաս մտածես Տրիբուն ջան, կարաս մտածես նաև որ ընթացքի մեջ ա, նայած ինչ ժամանակագրական կտրվածքով ես նայում… ես չեմ ասում ինքը "կատարել ա իր խոստումը"… իր նպատակը՝ դառնալ նախագահ չի եղել, բայց ես իրան միանշանակ պատասխանատվության չեմ կանչում, փոխարենը կարամ ասեմ վիճակը զրոյականից շարժվել ա…


Մեֆ ջան, իմ ու քո ու մնացածի զրույցը փակ շղթա ա դառել արդեն վաղուց: Իրար չենք հասկանում, ու անընդհատ կրկնում ենք նույ բանը: Երևի ամեն դեպքւմ աշխարհայացքների տարբերության խնդիր կա: Կամ էլ աշխարհագրական դիրքերի տարբերությունն ա պատճառը: Քեզ կյանքը քցել ա ԱՄՆ, որտեղ սաղի ձեռքում զենք կա, բայց արդեն վաղուց միտինգ անող չկա: Իսկ ինձ ժամանակավորապես քցել ա աշխարհի հետույքի վրա, որտեղ իրավունքները պաշտպանվում են կանեփի դաշտերում՝ եղաններով, քանի որ կալաշի փող չկա:  




> В Таджикистане обстреляна колонна военных, участвовавшая в спецоперации по поимке и зачистке группы преступников, сбежавших в конце августа из следственного изолятора Госкомитета нацбезопасности. В результате нападения 23 человека погибли, еще около 10 тяжело ранены. Предполагается, что количество погибших может увеличиться.
> 
> Как сообщили силовые структуры, обстрел произошел накануне в 12:30 по местному времени в Раштском районе республики, вблизи поселка Гарм. На солдат напали члены банды мулло Абдулло, *одного из непримиримых лидеров оппозиции в данном регионе*, после окончания гражданской войны 1992-1997 годов не сложившего оружия.


Էսի սեպտեմբերի 18-ին: Նորություններով նեց ձեռի հետ ասեցին: Պրիտոմ նայի հոդվածի աբսուրդությունը: Ծիպա գնացել էին փախած բանտարկյալների բռնեին, ու իրանց վրա հարձակվել են անհաշտ ընդդիմության կողմնակիցները: Ու էս դեպքը, նենց առաձնապես ոչ մեկի ուշադրությունը չգրավեց: Նորություններով մի տողով մի անգամ գնաց ու մոռացվեց: Ի միջի այլոց, ախպերդ պայթած կուկուռուզնիկով էտ օրերին մի ձևի Դուշանբե էր հասել, ու ընդեղից կալոնայով տանում էին Խատլոն:  :Sad:  

Ասածս ինչ ա Մեֆ ջան - ԱՄՆ դառել ա էսօրվա ԱՄՆ Տաջիկական կամ Կիրգիզական սցենարի միջով անցնելուց հետո: Ֆրանսիան էլ ա դառել Ֆրանսիա՝ նույն սցենարով: Հայաստանի համար էլ ուրիշ ճանապարհ չկա: Ես չեմ ասում, որ պետք ա գնալ ու զինվորական կալոնա գնդակոծել, բայց առանց զրկանքի ու ցավի աշխարհի ոչ մի երկիր երկիր չի դառել: Ղարաբաղը աչքիս մեր համար դաս չէր, մեզ սեփական լավ դաս ա պետք, ալյա մարտի մեկ:   

Հիմա կոնկրետ Լևոնի պահով - Մեֆ ջան, իրա նպատակը լավ էլ նախագահ դառնալն ա եղել: Արի խաղաքարտերը չխառնենք իրար: Ժամանակին կրտվածքն էլ իրա բերանով Լևոնն ասել ա - «միացեք ինձ, դառնամ նախագահ, երեք տարում ավգյան ախոռները մաքրեմ, հրաժարական տամ» : Սրանից ավելի պարզ ասել հնարավոր չէր: Մեֆ ջան, ես Լևոնի դեմ բան չունեմ, որ ինքը չկարողացավ հաղթել նախագահական ընտրություններում: Էտ օրերին իրոք ահավոր դժվար էր իրավիճակը ռեալ գնահատել, ու ամեն մարդ չէր կարա մինչև վերջ գնալու ստամինա ունենար: Բայց չկարողանալուց հետո, էսքան երկրա սաղիս զահլեն տանել ու ընդդիամդիր էներգիան սենց վատնել չէր կարելի: Լևոնի վերջին երեկու տրվա արածը ընդդիմադիր զանգվածի նկատմամբ հավասարազոր է դավաճանության: 

Չնայած, ախպերս, իրեն քաղաքական գիգանտ համարող Լևոնը գոնե պիտի պարզ բաները տեսներ, ու հասկանար որ ՕԵԿ-ը արագացված գործընթացով մտնելու ա Սերժի քամակը, ինչը որ տեղի ունեցավ, ու դրանից հետո մեր գլուխն ուտելու են: Չտեսավ պարզ բանը, թե՞ չցանկացավ տեսնել, չգիտեմ: Բայց դու էլ լավ հիշում մեր էն ժամանակվա քննարկումները, որ գրեթե բոլորը, ու ախպերդ իրա կարճ խելքով, պարզ տեսնում էին թե ինչ սցենարով ա գնալու դեպքերի զարգացումը: Մեֆ ջան, Հայաստանում քաղաքական ուժերի դասավորությունն ու դեպքերի զարգացումը ընթանում էն պրիմիտիվագույն սցենարով, ու դրան բարդ քաղաքական գործընթացենրի տեսք տալը քյանդրբազություն է: Մի երկրում որտեղ քյաշ փողով ու տփոցով մարդիկ նախագահ ու դեպուտատ են դառնում ու երկիր են կառավաում բոլորիս անունից, չես կարա օրենքով ու սահմանդրությամբ պայմաներ թելադրես ու որևէ բանի հասնես: Էտ ձևով լավագույն դեպքում հասնելու ենք ցիրքի կապիկի մակարդակին, որին շաքարը ցույց են տալիս ու երկու-երեք հատ ֆինտ ա անում: Այ տենց էլ մեզ, ամրագոտիներ ու պարտադիր ապահովագրություն ցույց տալով, ճոպանուղի բացելով, ընտրություններ կազմակերպելով ու միտինգներ արտոնելով, օրինական ու դեմոկրատական երկրի ֆասոն են ցույց տալու, ու մենք ինքնաբավարարվելու ենք մտավոր մաստուրբացիայով - յանիմ քաղ.հասրակություն ենք կառուցել:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.10.2010), Բիձա (25.10.2010)

----------


## Mark Pauler

"Ազգովի խելքի գալու համար -Ինչ և ինչպես անել"-ու հետ կապված, իմ մտքին եկած պատասխանն էլ սա է - անիմաստ չքննադատել սեփական ազգը, չլինել էնքան մեծամիտ, որ ազգի մասին սեփական կարծիքը արտահայտելը դառնա ավելի կարևոր, քան ասածի հետևանքներին պատասխան տալը: Չհարմարվել ստեղծված վիճակին ու պայքարել ոչ թե խոսքով, այլ գործով:
ՈՒ ի վերջո հասկանալ ա պետք - ազգի թերությունների մասին ամպագոռգոռ բառեր ասելուց առաջ դրա համար դեռ գործով իրավունք ա պետք ձեռք բերել, իսկ ասելուց հետո վերացական լուծումներ առաջարկելը դեռ չի նշանակում որ դրանք էնքան խելացի են որ կարան կյանքի կոչվեն:

Փակ դռան ետևում մատ թափ տալը հեշտ է
Իսկ դուրս նայելու միտքից սարսափել կարելի է :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

E-la Via (27.10.2010), Mephistopheles (26.10.2010), Rammer (26.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Թեման կոչվում է "ազգովի խելքի գալու համար ինչ և ինչպես անել": 
Ամեն մեկն իր կարծիքն է հայտնում: Եվ կարծիք հայտնելու համար ոչ մեկն իր նախկին հերոսությունների, արժանիքների, մեդալների ու ձեռքբերումների դոկումենտը չի ցույց տալիս: Կայքի անդամ է, մտնում խոսում է:  Բոլորն են իրար հավասար: 
Մեկս իր տեսակետներով կարող է քաջալերել կողքինին համաձայն եղած դրական փաստերի:  Մյուսը կարող է վհատության  բերել կողքիններին բացասական օրինակներով:  Մեկ ուրիշը փորձում է նախկին արձանագրված  արդյունքների  շնորհիվ անցյալի և ներկայի ընդհանրություններն ու դասերը  վերը հանել  և այդ զուգահեռների  մասին խոսել: Ամեն մեկն իր խոսքով մի բան անում է: Արածի լավը կամ վատը հետո կերևա՝ մի տարուց, տաս տարուց, հազար տարուց: Բայց այսօր ոչ մեկն այնքան հեռատես չէ, որ կողքինի բերանը փակի: 
Ոչ մեկը մյուսին իրավունքների մեջ, այն էլ ազատ արտահայտվելու իրավունքների մեջ,  չի կարող մերժել: 
Ազգ ասածը բոլորինն է, լավինը, վատինը, հաստավզինը, խելոքինը, անխելքինը, սրիկայինն ու  նաև բիձունը: Ազգի մասին մտահոգվելու իրավունքը  բոլորինն է: Այս բաժնում իրար հետ վիճաբանում են տարբեր մարդիկ, որոնք ինչ որ կերպ իրար հասկանում են: 
Կոնկրետ ասելիք ունեցողները ազատ են արտայհայտելու իրենց ցանկացած կարծիքը, բայց ամպագոռգոռ մեղադրականներով այլ կարծիքներ բնորոշելը,    մեղմ ասած՝    լավ չի հնչում: 
 Դա նաև կայքի գործունեության սկզբունքներին է հակասում, և առհասարակ ցանկացած առողջ հասարակության նիստ ու կացին:  
Լռել ենք, ձեններս կտրել ենք, որ էս օրն ենք:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.10.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Լևոնը քաղաքական ուժ ա՝ լավ կամ վատ և մենակ քաղաքական ուժով չի որոշվում… քաղաքական ուժը հասարակական կազմակերպության ֆունկցիա չունի (չնայած մեզ մոտ վերցնում ա իրա վրա էդ ֆունկցիան հասարակական կազմակերպությունների անկատարության պատճառով ու մարդիկ էլ սխալմամբ կարծում են որ դա հենց քաղաքական ուժի ֆունկցիան ա)…


Լևոնը քաղաքական ուժ՞… հիմա՞…շատ դժվար է ասել  :Think: :  ավելի շուտ հասարա-քաղաքական մեկնաբան  :Smile: 



> ապեր, ՀԱԿ-ին մի միացեք, այլ միացեք մի ուժի որը ձեր սրտին ու գաղափարներին ավելի մոտ ա, բայց ակտիվ եղեք… էս ա… էս եմ ասում…


Հայաստանում գաղափարական պայքար չկա: իսկ չեղած բանին միանալ էլ չի կարելի:
սրտով էլ որ շարժվենք… արդեն որ երրորդ կռուգն ա, էտ անտեր սրտին խաբում են… էլ ինչ՞ սիրտ…
Անհույս ա: Անապագա…

----------


## Բիձա

> Լևոնը քաղաքական ուժ՞… հիմա՞…շատ դժվար է ասել :  ավելի շուտ հասարա-քաղաքական մեկնաբան 
> 
> *Հայաստանում գաղափարական պայքար չկա:* իսկ չեղած բանին միանալ էլ չի կարելի:
> սրտով էլ որ շարժվենք… արդեն որ երրորդ կռուգն ա, էտ անտեր սրտին խաբում են… էլ ինչ՞ սիրտ…
> Անհույս ա: Անապագա…


 Ըտենց բան մի ասա, ԴՎ ջան: Դիլխոր մի գցի: 
 Որ գնացել էիր, երևի խելքդ մենակ ուտել-խմելուն էիր: Որ մի հատ ռիսկ անեիր  դուս նայեիր՝ կտեսնեիր թե ինչ պայքար ա:

----------

davidus (26.10.2010), dvgray (27.10.2010), Mephistopheles (26.10.2010)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Թեման կոչվում է "ազգովի խելքի գալու համար ինչ և ինչպես անել".......
>  ...........Լռել ենք, ձեններս կտրել ենք, որ էս օրն ենք:


Բիձա ջան, արի մի պահ ենթադրենք, որ ես նոր դեղեր հորինող քիմիկոս եմ ու թղթի վրա գրելով մի նոր դեղի բանաձև, ամբոխջ աշխարհով մեկ, դրա գովքն եմ անուում, բերում եմ նեղ մասնագիտական մոլեկուլյար կառուցվածքային հիմնավորումներ, ենթադրություններ անում համեմատելով նախկին նմանօրինակ պրեպարատների հետ..... Բայց չկա իրական դեղը ու դրա կլինիկական հետազոտության արդյունքները: Եթե ես քո համար էտ դեղից սինթեզեմ ու ասեմ որ քո բոլոր հիվանդությունները կբուժվեն, դու կհամաձայնվես դա խմես???
Պատասխանդ նախորոք պարզ ա ինձ:
Մենք անընդհատ խոսացել ենք ու քննադատել մեր ազգին, իսկ գործի համար ժամանակ ու ուժ չենք ունեցել: 
ԱՅ ԴՐԱ ՀԱՄԱՐ ԷԼ, ԷՍ ՕՐԻՆ ԵՆՔ!!!
Քննադատի մեր հասարակությանը ինչքան սիրտդ կուզի - հաստատ համ իրավունք ունես, համ էլ պատճառ: Մանավանդ, որ դա էլ կարելի ա գործ համարել, բայց ազգին.... Ախր դա վիրավորական ա, իսկ վերնագիրն էլ շատ ա մեծամիդ հնչում: 
Փաստորեն էս թեմայում գրառում անողները ազգին խելքի բերելու մեթոդներ են առաջարկում??? :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Իսկ կարող ես մի 50 հոգի աշխատող ունեցող փոքր հայկական հիմնարկի կոլեկտիվի ներքին փոխհարաբերությունների առողջացման մեթոդ առաջարկես, որտեղ 3 ղեկավարները ստանում են մի միլիոն դրամ, իսկ սովորական աշխատողները 50000-ից մինչև 110000 դրամ???

----------

E-la Via (27.10.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Իսկ կարող ես մի 50 հոգի աշխատող ունեցող փոքր հայկական հիմնարկի կոլեկտիվի ներքին փոխհարաբերությունների առողջացման մեթոդ առաջարկես, որտեղ 3 ղեկավարները ստանում են մի միլիոն դրամ, իսկ սովորական աշխատողները 50000-ից մինչև 110000 դրամ???


Չէ բայց արի համաձայնի, որ դա «ազգի» խնդիր չի… Դա զուտ իրավական խնդիր ա, որը շատ հեշտ ա լուծել սեփական փորի մասին չմտածող կառավարություն ունենալու դեպքում: Աշխատանքային իրավունքի տարրեր են: Հիմա դրանից էլ բեթար բան ասեմ: Ներկայումս մեր համայնքներում ընդունվում են աշխատանքի համայնքային ծառայողներ, որոնց նույն համայնքի ղեկավարը իրավունք չունի իր կամքի թելադրանքով աշխատանքից ազատել: Բայց արի ու տես որ ծառայողներին ստիպում են առանց ամսաթվի աշխատանքից ազատման դիմում ստորագրել, որ ցանկացած պահի տակը ամսաթիվ դնեն ու ասեն «ֆիզկուլտ պրիվետ, կրկին փորձիր...»: Մի՞թե սա էլ ա ազգի պրոբլեմը:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, արի մի պահ ենթադրենք, որ ես նոր դեղեր հորինող քիմիկոս եմ ու թղթի վրա գրելով մի նոր դեղի բանաձև, ամբոխջ աշխարհով մեկ, դրա գովքն եմ անուում, բերում եմ նեղ մասնագիտական մոլեկուլյար կառուցվածքային հիմնավորումներ, ենթադրություններ անում համեմատելով նախկին նմանօրինակ պրեպարատների հետ..... Բայց չկա իրական դեղը ու դրա կլինիկական հետազոտության արդյունքները: Եթե ես քո համար էտ դեղից սինթեզեմ ու ասեմ որ քո բոլոր հիվանդությունները կբուժվեն, դու կհամաձայնվես դա խմես???
> Պատասխանդ նախորոք պարզ ա ինձ:
> Մենք անընդհատ խոսացել ենք ու քննադատել մեր ազգին, իսկ գործի համար ժամանակ ու ուժ չենք ունեցել: 
> ԱՅ ԴՐԱ ՀԱՄԱՐ ԷԼ, ԷՍ ՕՐԻՆ ԵՆՔ!!!
> Քննադատի մեր հասարակությանը ինչքան սիրտդ կուզի - հաստատ համ իրավունք ունես, համ էլ պատճառ: Մանավանդ, որ դա էլ կարելի ա գործ համարել, բայց ազգին.... Ախր դա վիրավորական ա, իսկ վերնագիրն էլ շատ ա մեծամիդ հնչում: 
> Փաստորեն էս թեմայում գրառում անողները ազգին խելքի բերելու մեթոդներ են առաջարկում???
> Իսկ կարող ես մի 50 հոգի աշխատող ունեցող փոքր հայկական հիմնարկի կոլեկտիվի ներքին փոխհարաբերությունների առողջացման մեթոդ առաջարկես, որտեղ 3 ղեկավարները ստանում են մի միլիոն դրամ, իսկ սովորական աշխատողները 50000-ից մինչև 110000 դրամ???


Լավ, փորձենք քո մասնագիտական դաշտում տանել քննարկումը: 
Եթե դու իսկապես ներկայացնում ես քո սինթեզածի նյութաբանական, կառուցվածքային բոլոր տվյալները, և դրանք հիմնականում համընկնում են արդեն հայտնի հին տարբերակների հետ, ցուցաբերելով  որոշ գուշակելի առավել հատկություններ /ասենք թիրախի հետ ավելի լավ ասսոցման կոնստանտներ, բջջաթաղանթից թափանցելու և  հիդրոլիզվելո՝ ակտիվ ձևի առաջացման ավելի նպաստավոր պարամետրեր, կիսաքայքայման առավել տևողություն և  հետևաբար առավել երկար ազդեցություն, և այլն/   և քո սինթեզածը իր կառուցվածքում չի պարունակում  /ըստ հայտնի  նախադեպերի/ ֆարմակոլոգիապես այլ ակտիվություն ցուցաբերող խմբեր, ապա այդ դեռ դեղ չհռչակված նյութը ես հանգիստ կուլ կտամ, քեզ էլ մեռսի կասեմ:
Եվ եթե մեկը այդպես չի վարվի, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ինքն է խելոքը ու նմանակելու արժանին: Ամբողջ աշխարհով մեկ դեղերի վերջնական փորձարկումը ինքնակամ մարդկանց վրա է կատարվում ու այդ՝ մեր կարծիքով դեբիլներին,  իսկ իրականում առաջամարտիկներին,  մեղադրել սակավամտության կամ հիմարության մեջ տեղին չի: 
Հիմա ազգի մասին: 
*Ազգը որպես անհատների հանրություն երեխա չի, հիվանդ չի, բիձա չի, ինվալիդ չի, տհաս չի, խելոք չի, անխելք չի ու հազար ու մի այլ բան էլ չի: Բայց ազգի հիմնական, որոշիչ զանգվածին բնորոշ ու կոնսերվատիվ մոտեցումները, մտածելակերպն  ու վերաբերմունքը այլևայլ հարցերին դա արդեն ազգային մենթալիտետ  է կոչվում և այն կարող է խաթարված լինել:*  Նմանապես, որ խրոնիկ հիվանդը իր տեսակետն ունի աշխարհի մասին, քաղցկեղով հիվանդը իրենը, առողջը իրենը, սիրունը իրենը, գեշը իրենը, հարուստը իրենը, աղքատը իրենը: Ու էդ բոլորի միջին թվաբանականն էլ իր արժեքը կունենա: 
Կարծում եմ, որ չես առարկի, որ միջին ռուս, միջին վրացի, միջին հայ, միջին չինացի կամ միջին գերմանացի ասածը որոշակի  ինֆորմացիա է պարունակում իր մեջ՝ ցանկացած գրագետ մարդու համար:   
Ըստ բազմաթիվ օբյեկտիվ բնորոշիչների, հիմա մենք, հայերս  մեր առջև ծառացած լուրջ խնդիրներ ունենք : Եվ այս բաժնում մենք խոսում ենք մեզ բնորոշ և մեր կարծիքով մեզ համար ոչ նպաստավոր հատկությունների  և դրանցից ձերբազատվելու մասին: 
*Ես հասկանում եմ, որ մարդիկ կան, որոնք չեն հանդուրժում նեգատիվ ինֆորմացիան, գերադասում են չիմանալ,  քան թե տեղեկանալ ու ստիպված լինել հաշտվել դրա հետ:* Օրինակ արևմտյան մոտեցումը ենթադրում է, որ քաղցկեղով հիվանդը անպայման պետք է տեղեկացվի իր հիվանդության մասին: Մեզանում դա էդպես չի, մենք փորձում ենք հնարավորինս անտեղյակ պահել հիվանդին: Անձամբ ես էլ դեռ պատրաստ  չեմ նման լուր  հաղորդել իմ բարեկամին: Երևի հայերիս մեծ մասն էլ  չի կարող դա անել:
*Բայց ի տարբերություն բժշկական դեպքի, ազգայինի դեպքում կոնկրետ բժիշկը չկա, որ հայտնի դիագնողը կամ չհայտնի: Բոլորս ենք որպես բժիշկ հանդես գալու պատասխանատուն: * 
Այն, որ փորձ է արվում պարելով բուժել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ իսկապես դեղը պարելն է: Ներկա դարում հասարակագիտություն ասած գիտելիքը կա, հին ու նոր աշխարհների ու հասարակական ֆորմացիաների պատմությունը կա: Վերջապես 1000-ներով գիրք ու գրականություն կա, 100-ավոր երկրների փորձը ու փորձված սահմանադրությունները կան, որոնք հաշվի են առել պետականության հիմնախնդիներն ու հակակշիռների մեխանիզմներն են ներդրել: Վերջապես, իսկապես մեծ մտածողներ են եղել, որոնք շատ դիպուկ բնութագրել են երևույթները: Օրինակ Թ: Ջեֆերսոնը  2,5 դար առաջ ասել է, որ այն հասարակությունը, որը կգերադասի ապահովությունը ազատությանը, ոչ մեկը կունենա, ոչ էլ մյուսը: 
Հազար ու մի խելոք մարդիկ էս կարգի բաներ ասել են: Մեր հեքիաթները՝ սկսած կիկոսից, մկների ժողովից ու վերջացրած  քաջ նազարով-անզուգական իմաստության են:  Հիմա մենք այդ ամենը դրել ենք մի կողմ ու լռվել ենք ինչ որ լակոտ- լուկուտի փորած փոսում: 
Դու    գործելով ես հարցերը լուծում, ես էլ իմ իմացած բիձությամբ: Քո լուծածն ու իմ լուծածը  ըստ եղած զերոյական արդյունքների, իրարից մի մազաչափ իսկ տարբեր չեն: Հիմա դու ինչ իրավունքով ես քեզ ճիշտ հանում, ինձ էլ առաջարկում որ ձենս կտրեմ՞:
Քո համար  վերնագիրն էլ է մեծամիտ: 
Ենթադրենք: Այդ դեպքում ինչու ես մտնում այս թեման՞: Ակումբում 100-ավոր թեմաներ կան որոնք ինձ չեն հետաքրքրել և չեմ էլ փորձել այնտեղ իմ կարծիքը հայտնել:  Դուրդ կգա, որ քեզ կարևոր հարցի վերաբերյալ մեկը մտնի, քրֆի եղածներին ու ասի, թե էս թեմայի վերնագիրը փոխեք,  ու վաբշե դուք  մեկ էլ ըտենց բաներից չխոսեք: 
Դու քո գործն անում ես, արա: Քո արածի մասին կարող ես այլ թեմա բացել կամ չբացել, քո տեսակետներն ու առաջարկները անել կամ չանել, բայց  ոչ -հասարակական դեմքերի արածն ու չարածը պիտակավորելը լավ չի:
Հիմնարկիդ ներքին հարցերի կարգի գցելն  էլ նույն ոլորտից է: Ես իմ իմացածը կասեմ, դու էլ  կասես -բա մեր շեֆերին տեսել ես, հում-հում մարդ կուտեն: Ու դրանով հարցը կփակվի, աշխատավարձի հույսերն էլ հետը:

----------


## dvgray

հետաքրևքիր. տեղին. բազմակողմանի լակոնիլ.… մի խոսքով լավ ա գրել էլի Նիկոլը  :Smile: 



> Հայաստան ասելիս…
> Հոկտեմբերի 27, Մարտի 1, «Ա1+»-ի փակում, սատկած առյուծին հեծած եւ սեփական թիկնազորի կողմից սպանված Պողոս Պողոսյանի հասցեին հրապարակային հոխորտացող Ռոբերտ Քոչարյան, Պզո, Դոդի Գագո, Նեմեց Ռուբո, Ալրաղացի Լյով, Սաշիկ, Միշիկ կազմի էլիտա, կազինոներում միլիոնավոր դոլարներ տանուլ տված Սերժ Սարգսյան, եւ սրանց կոշիկները լիզող մտավորական անվանվող մի հսկա զանգված: Այս խառնուրդն է ուրվագծում այսօրվա Հայաստանի դեմքը, կերպարը: Լավ բան չկա՞ էս երկրում: Իհարկե կա: Աշխարհում ոչ մի երկիր չկա, որտեղ լավ բան չլինի: Խնդիրն էլ հենց դա է, որ լավ բաները չեն բնորոշում երկիրը, այլ ընդամենը վերը նկարագրված սաշիկադոդակերպ պատկերի համար շպարի նշանակություն են ձեռք բերում: Հայաստանի շախմատի հավաքականն, օրինակ, որ 2006 թվականին առաջին անգամ դարձավ օլիմպիական չեմպիոն:
> Ազատության հրապարակում մարդիկ սպասում էին իրենց հավաքականին: Հավաքականը եկավ, բեմ բարձրացավ, մարդիկ սկսեցին ծափերով ու բացականչություններով ողջունել օլիմպիական չեմպիոններին: Նրանց կողքին, բեմի վրա` գալուբոյ պիջակ ու սվիտր հագած` ծխում էր, ծխում էր Սերժ Սարգսյանը: Ոչ գիտակցաբար, օլիգարխի ենթագիտակցությամբ` իր հագուկապով ու ծխելով նա ընդամենը ցույց էր տալիս` տեղի ունեցողը իր ընտանեկան իրադարձությունն է, եւ իր հագին կարող էին չստեր ու սպարտիվկա լինել: Եւ յուրաքանչյուրը հաղթանակի տոնին կարող է մասնակցել այնքանով, որքանով իրեն համարում է սերժասաշիկական ընտանիքի անդամ: Զվարճալի է հորթային այն հրճվանքը, որով շատերը, շատ-շատերը արձանագրում են, թե սպորտը Հայաստանում զարգանում է: Այդպես զարգանում էր նաեւ տնտեսությունը` Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի իշխանության տարիներին, հետո այդ զարգացումը կոչվեց տրանսվերային փուչիկ: Նույն վիճակն է նաեւ սպորտում. Դոդը Սերժի ինադու գողացած միլիոններ է դնում իր բաժին սպորտում, Նեմեցը Դոդի ինադու նույն բանն է անում: Բայց այս տեմպով ծախսերը չեն կարող երկար տեւել, եւ շուտով, շատ շուտով պայթելու է նաեւ այս փուչիկը: Մարդկային ուղեղ ունեցող այդ ո՞ր արարածն է պնդում, թե կարող է սպորտ զարգանալ մի երկրում, որտեղից մարդիկ փախչում են: Դուք ի՞նչ է, խե՞նթ եք, հարգելիներս, «ճ» կլասի երկիրը պիտի ունենա «ճ» կլասի ֆուտբոլի ազգային հավաքական: Թե՞ ձեզ ուրիշ դեպքեր հայտնի են: Կազանի «Ռուբինը» հաղթել է «Բարսելոնին», բայց դրանից չի դադարել Կազանի «Ռուբին» լինելուց: Ֆուտբոլի Հայաստանի հավաքականն էլ չի կարող ֆուտբոլի Իսպանիայի հավաքական լինել, այսինքն` ինչպիսին երկիրն է, այնպիսին էլ հավաքականն է լինելու: Այսինքն` անհեռանկար: Հավաքականի առաջ հեռանկար բացելու համար պետք է նախ երկրի առաջ հեռանկար բացել: Իսկ մինչ այդ մարզական հաջողությունները նման են տնտեսական հաջողությունների` Հյուսիսային պողոտայի եւ կանաչազրկված Երեւանի տեսքով: Վերջերս էլ Հայաստանում բացվեց աշխարհի ամենաերկար եւ, միանշանակ կարելի է պնդել` ամենապարապ ճոպանուղին, որը կամ շուտով կփակվի` ուղեւոր չունենալու պատճառով, կամ էլ` «Նաիրիտի» նման ի վիճակի չի լինի սեփական հոսանքի վարձը վճարել, եւ երկիրը նոր վարկեր կվերցնի` աշխարհի ամենաերկար ճոպանուղու էլ. էներգիայի եւ սպասարկման ծախսերը փակելու համար: Լավ բաներ Հայաստանում, իհարկե, կան:* Բայց Հայաստան ասելով` ոչ ոք այլեւս լավ բան չի պատկերացնում, եւ սա է Հայաստանի թիվ մեկ խնդիրը:*
> Նիկոլ Փաշինյան -
> 
> Հոկտեմբեր 23, 2010


իմիջայլոց, Բիձա, սա էլ իմ վերջի փոստի ապացույց  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Ըտենց բան մի ասա, ԴՎ ջան: Դիլխոր մի գցի: 
>  Որ գնացել էիր, երևի խելքդ մենակ ուտել-խմելուն էիր: Որ մի հատ ռիսկ անեիր  դուս նայեիր՝ կտեսնեիր թե ինչ պայքար ա:


Բիձա ջան, եթե Երևանում կարողանայի խելք բանեցնել… կնշանակեր որ էնքան էլ ամեն ինչ վերջացած չէ: 
 :Smile: 
իսկ ուտել խմել՞՞՞՞… աբեր, էն գները, որ ես տեսա էնտեղի սուպերմարկետ կոչված թյուրիմացություններում, համատա, որ իմ կանադական աշխատավարձով ու իմ կանադա-ամերիկյան սպառողական հոգեբանույթամբ… իմ համար շաաաատ թանգանոց էին: ընենց որ ես գերադասեցի գալ հետ, ու այստեղ ոտել-խմել  :LOL:

----------

Բիձա (27.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> հետաքրևքիր. տեղին. բազմակողմանի լակոնիլ.… մի խոսքով լավ ա գրել էլի Նիկոլը 
> 
> իմիջայլոց, Բիձա,* սա էլ իմ վերջի փոստի ապացույց*


DV ջան, իսկ ես քո գրածը երբ էի  հարցականի տակ դրել՞: Անպայման է որ լոլ դնեի կողքը՞:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, եթե Երևանում կարողանայի խելք բանեցնել… կնշանակեր որ էնքան էլ ամեն ինչ վերջացած չէ: 
> 
> իսկ ուտել խմել՞՞՞՞… աբեր, էն գները, որ ես տեսա էնտեղի սուպերմարկետ կոչված թյուրիմացություններում, համատա, որ *իմ կանադական աշխատավարձով ու իմ կանադա-ամերիկյան սպառողական հոգեբանույթամբ*… իմ համար շաաաատ թանգանոց էին: ընենց որ ես գերադասեցի գալ հետ, ու այստեղ ոտել-խմել


Բա, ԴՎ ջան,  ՀՀ  մերկեքով ես ինձ վաղուց  կարիքավորների դասից եմ համարում, չնայած  ընտեղ եղած ժամանակ   լոթի ֆռֆռում եմ: :LOL: 
Մյուս անգամ որ գնամ, պանիրը հետս եմ  տանելու: :Bad:

----------

dvgray (27.10.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ կարող ես մի 50 հոգի աշխատող ունեցող փոքր հայկական հիմնարկի կոլեկտիվի ներքին փոխհարաբերությունների առողջացման մեթոդ առաջարկես, որտեղ 3 ղեկավարները ստանում են մի միլիոն դրամ, իսկ սովորական աշխատողները 50000-ից մինչև 110000 դրամ???


ես կարող եմ առաջարկել 
էկեք այդ առողջացման համար թարգեք մեծ մեծ մտածել, որ դուք, որպես սովորական աշխատողներ պետք ա ավելի շատ ստանաք, քան 50000-ից մինչև 110000 դրամ, ու լծվեք գործի: ՓՈԽԱՆԱԿ ՄԵԾԱՄԻՏ  ՄՏԱԾԵՔ, ԳՈՐԾ ԱՐԵՔ …

----------


## davidus

> հետաքրևքիր. տեղին. բազմակողմանի լակոնիլ.… *մի խոսքով լավ ա գրել էլի Նիկոլը*


Մարդ ուղղակի չպիտի թույնից այսչափ կուրացած լինի: Սիրտս խառնեց... թե սրա ինչն ա լավը:

----------

E-la Via (27.10.2010), Mark Pauler (27.10.2010), Վիշապ (27.10.2010)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Չէ բայց արի համաձայնի, որ դա «ազգի» խնդիր չի… Դա զուտ իրավական խնդիր ա, որը շատ հեշտ ա լուծել սեփական փորի մասին չմտածող կառավարություն ունենալու դեպքում: Աշխատանքային իրավունքի տարրեր են: Հիմա դրանից էլ բեթար բան ասեմ: Ներկայումս մեր համայնքներում ընդունվում են աշխատանքի համայնքային ծառայողներ, որոնց նույն համայնքի ղեկավարը իրավունք չունի իր կամքի թելադրանքով աշխատանքից ազատել: Բայց արի ու տես որ ծառայողներին ստիպում են առանց ամսաթվի աշխատանքից ազատման դիմում ստորագրել, որ ցանկացած պահի տակը ամսաթիվ դնեն ու ասեն «ֆիզկուլտ պրիվետ, կրկին փորձիր...»: Մի՞թե սա էլ ա ազգի պրոբլեմը:


davidus սխալվում ես, թե կարծում ես փոքր հիմնարկի կառավարման ու ղեկավարման մեջ ազգային խնդիր չկա: Ես բեթար բանի համար չեի  ասում: Պետական կառույցն էլ մասնավորից արի տարբերենք: Պետական ծառայողը իմ ու քո մուծած հարկերի հաշվին ա սնվում, դրա համար էլ, ես ու դու իրավունք ունենք իրանցից պահանջենք ու նոր առաջարկներ անենք, իսկ մասնավոր հիմնարկն ունի իր սեփական տնտեսական քաղաքականությունը, որտեղ ոչ ոք, ոչ մեկի չի արգելում մի միլիոն ստանա կամ հրաժարվի 50000-ոց աշխատանքից:
Իմ գրառման այդ հատվածի իմաստը իրականում կայանում է նրանում, որ դժվար է նույնիսկ փոքր հիմնարկ ղեկավարել երբ բոլոր աշխատակիցները, սկսած հավաքարարից մինչև փոխտնօրեն կարծում են , թե իրանք ավելի լավ մեթոդներ գիտեն կառավարելու կամ ավելի լավ կարող են տնօրեն աշխատեն:
Մի տնօրեն, մի անգամ ասաց իր աշխատակիցներին, թե ցանկացածի փոխարեն կաշխատի ու տեղը կզիջի ցանկացած մարդու ով կկարողանա իր աշխատանքն իրենից լավ անել:
Ցանկացողներն ու քննադատողները լուռ լսեցին, բայց նորից սկսեցին բամբասել, թե իրենց տնօրենը լավ ղեկավար չի:

Պարտադիր չի մեծ պաշտոն զբաղացնես, որ լավ բան կարողանաս անես ազգիդ համար - արա քո չափով, բայց արա!!! Նույնն էլ կարամ ասեմ մասնավոր հիմնարկի համար - եթե ամեն մի բանվոր մտածի իր աշխատանքը բարեխիղճ անելու մասին այլ ոչ թե շեֆի հետեվից բամբասելու, էդ հիմնարկն էլ ավելի արագ կզարգանա, ինչն էլ օգուտ ա, ոչ միայն մասնավոր անձի, այլ նաև պետությանդ ու ազգիդ համար...
Էս տրամաբանությամբ կարելի ա ասել, որ ընդամենը պետք ա սեփական աշխատանքը բարեխիղճ կատարել ու դրանով ազգի համար դրական գործ կունենաս արած:

----------

E-la Via (27.10.2010)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> ես կարող եմ առաջարկել 
> էկեք այդ առողջացման համար թարգեք մեծ մեծ մտածել, որ դուք, որպես սովորական աշխատողներ պետք ա ավելի շատ ստանաք, քան 50000-ից մինչև 110000 դրամ, ու լծվեք գործի: ՓՈԽԱՆԱԿ ՄԵԾԱՄԻՏ  ՄՏԱԾԵՔ, ԳՈՐԾ ԱՐԵՔ …


dvgray - Ասածիս իմաստը սխալ ես հասկացել: "ԳՈՐԾ ԱՐԵՔ …" կոչիդ սլաքի ուղղությունն էլ փոխի: Եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկացել ու այն դեպի ինձ ես ուղղել, հաստատ դրա իրավունքը չունես:
Կարդա նախորդ գրածս ուղղված davidus-ին կհասկանաս!!!

----------


## Mark Pauler

> ...... այդ դեռ դեղ չհռչակված նյութը ես հանգիստ կուլ կտամ, քեզ էլ մեռսի կասեմ... :


Մի քիչ լավ չես պատկերացնում, թե նյութը դեղ դառնալու համար ինչ ճանապարհ ա անցնում ու բախտդ էլ բերել ա որ շրջապատումդ անբարո դեղերի քիմիկոս չունես, թե չէ.....
Իսկ իմ բախտը չի բերել, որովհետև իմ շրջապատում լիքը անբարո քաղաքականագետներ ու քաղաքական մեկնաբաններ կան, դրանց գլխին էլ գործիչներ:
Բիձա ջան, դու քո բիձությունը անելու ես ամեն դեպքում, անկախ նրանից թե ես ինչ կանեմ կամ չեմ ասի... Բայց արի ու տես, որ դու էլ մեր կառավարության նման իրական ընդդիմություն տանել չես կարողանում: Նույնիսկ առաջարկում ես թեմայի մեջ գրառում չանեմ: Որ ձեռդ ճար լինի ինձ երևի կվտարես էլ, էս թեմայի վիրտուալ դաշտից: Բա էլ ինչով ես դու տարբերվում մեր քաղաքական "ճաճանչափայլ" այրերից, որոնք իրական ընդիմությանը նեղում, վտարում, վերացնում ու մենակ իրանց կարծիքն են ճիշտ համարում???
Համարի ես քո ընդիմությունն եմ ազգին քննադատելու իրավունք "ստանալուդ" այս հարցում - գուցե մի քիչ կոշտ կամ մի քիչ միամիտ, բայց քեզ հակառակն եմ ասում ու համ էլ հնարավորություն տալիս քո մտքերն արտահայտես: Ես ու իմ կարծիքը համ քեզ ենք պետք համ էլ էն մարդուն, ով իմ հետ ա համաձայն: 
Մի խորհուրդ քեզ - մի օգտագործի տերմիններ, որոնք լավ չես հասկանում, մանավանդ նեղ մասնագիտական: Սիրուն բառերով հարց չեն լուծում: 
Հ.Գ.
Մեր շեֆերին երևի պերերիվի ժամին չեմ տեսել  - չգիտեմ ինչ են ուտում  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Բայց բանվորներից մեկ-մեկ լինում ա պակասություն են անում  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  
Կարող ա կերել են??? :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## davidus

Տես, ես էլ հակառակը կարող եմ ասել... թող այդ ղեկավարը այնպես անի, որ իր հետևից բամբասելու տեղ չթողի, թող այնպես անի, որ սիրեն իրան ու չբամբասեն... աչկիս առաջ օրինակ ունեմ, դրա համար համոզված ասում եմ: Ես կարող է չկարողանամ իմ ղեկավարից լավ կառավարել, բայց պահը եկած ժամանակ պիտի կարողանամ նրա սխալ կողմերը ցույց տալ ու ասել՝ էսինչ բանը սխալ ես անում (անկախ նրանից, ես կարող եմ նրա պաշտոնը զբաղեցնել, թե չէ)... թերությունները ի հայտ հանելը սխալ չի...

----------


## Mark Pauler

Եթե կասես ղեկավարիդ երեսին դա ուրիշ ա, դա տղամարդավարի ա, կառուցողական ա....
իսկ եթե հետեվից բամբասել.... Անիմաստ վատնած ժամանակ ա, հետն էլ շրջապատում բացասական էմոցիաներ....

----------


## davidus

> Եթե կասես ղեկավարիդ երեսին դա ուրիշ ա, դա տղամարդավարի ա, կառուցողական ա....
> իսկ եթե հետեվից բամբասել.... Անիմաստ վատնած ժամանակ ա, հետն էլ շրջապատում բացասական էմոցիաներ....


Ընդհանրապես կազմակերպական կառուցվածքում պետք է մեծ դեր հատկացվի ինֆորմացիայի հետ-հոսքին, այսինքն` ներքևից վերև feedback-ին: Եթե ղեկավարը թքած ունի այս գործոնի վրա, ուրեմն նա հմուտ ղեկավար չէ, ու նրա հետևից հաստատ կբամբասեն: Իսկ եթե ղեկավարը հաշվի է առնում իր ենթակաների կարծիքի հետ, նա ոչ միայն կշահի նրանց վստահությունը և համակրանքը, այլև առավել արդյունավետ կկառավարի` շնորհիվ այդ ինֆորմացիայի, ինչը էլ ավելի կնվազեցնի նրա հետևից բամբասլու հավանականությունը:

Եթե գիտես, որ ասածդ տեղ կհասնի, պիտի տղամարդկություն ունենաս դա ասելու, ոչ թե հետև պաչելու ու միաժամանակ մեջքից բամբասելու:

----------

Tig (28.10.2010), Վիշապ (27.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Քանի որ ամբողձապես փայլուն հոդված է, որոշեցի ամբողջությամբ տեղադրել:
http://www.lragir.am/armsrc/interview40000.html



> Ստեփան Դանիելյան. «Համագործակցություն հանուն ժողովրդավարություն» կենտրոնի նախագահ
> 
> Ստեփան, ըստ Ձեզ`այսօր քաղաքական խավից հասարակությունն ի՞նչ  պահանջներ ունի: Ոմանք այն կարծիքին են, որ մենք քաղաքականություն չունենք, ուր մնաց քաղաքական խավ ունենանք, եւ ուր մնաց թե պահանջ ձեւավորվի, ոմանք էլ երջանիկ լինելու կամ արդարության պահանջներն են առաձնացնում:
> 
> Շատ կարեւոր է, երբ մարդիկ սկսում են երեւույթներն իրենց անուններով կոչել: Եվրոպական քաղաքակրթությունը սկսվել է Սոկրատից: Սոկրատը քննական մոտեցում ուներ դոգմատիկ պնդումների նկատմամբ և հարցերի միջոցով որոնում էր երևույթների և հասկացությունների բուն իմաստը: Նույնը պետք է Հայաստանում անել, երևույթների ճիշտ բնորոշումը գտնելը շատ կարևոր է: Իմ կարծիքով, Հայաստանում քաղաքական խավը, որի տակ հասկանում ենք իշխանություն ունեցող անձանց խմբին, ճիշտ կլիներ բնորոշել սովետական տերմինով` կուսակցական-տնտեսական ակտիվ, գուցե մեկ բառ էլ է պետք ավելացնել` քրեական, կստացվի կուսակցական-տնտեսական-քրեական ակտիվ:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, թե ինչի է ձգտում հասարակությունը, իհարկե դրանք ուտոպիստական կամ փիլիսոփայական ձեւակերպումներ են, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են` մարդիկ ձգտում են երջանկության եւ արդարության, բայց իրական կյանքում պատկերը մի քիչ այլ է, իրական կյանքում պետությունները եւ հասարակությունները կառուցվել են օրենքի վրա: Արդարության մասին շատ լավ հարցազրույց էր տվել Մանվել Սարգսյանը, ես փորձեմ նրա ասածը կարճ կրկնեմ. պետությունները կառացվում են օրենքի վրա, որոնք միշտ չեն արդար, անգամ կարող են լինել ոչ արդար:
> 
> Ի նկատի ունեք օրենքի կիրառության պահա՞նջ պետք է դրվի:
> ...

----------


## Բիձա

Պաուլեր:
Սա քո առաջին գրառումն է չէ՞, 



> Mark Pauler-ի խոսքերից
> "Ազգովի խելքի գալու համար -Ինչ և ինչպես անել"-ու հետ կապված, իմ մտքին եկած պատասխանն էլ սա է - անիմաստ չքննադատել սեփական ազգը, չլինել էնքան մեծամիտ, որ ազգի մասին սեփական կարծիքը արտահայտելը դառնա ավելի կարևոր, քան ասածի հետևանքներին պատասխան տալը: Չհարմարվել ստեղծված վիճակին ու պայքարել ոչ թե խոսքով, այլ գործով:
> ՈՒ ի վերջո հասկանալ ա պետք - ազգի թերությունների մասին ամպագոռգոռ բառեր ասելուց առաջ դրա համար դեռ գործով իրավունք ա պետք ձեռք բերել, իսկ ասելուց հետո վերացական լուծումներ առաջարկելը դեռ չի նշանակում որ դրանք էնքան խելացի են որ կարան կյանքի կոչվեն:
> Փակ դռան ետևում մատ թափ տալը հեշտ է
> Իսկ դուրս նայելու միտքից սարսափել կարելի է


Մի հատ որպես փայլուն քիմիկոս, կամ  որպես ստիպված անբարո  քաղաքական մեկնաբանների ու գործիչների շրջապատում պարփակված  մարդ,  կամ որպես ներհասարակական  շփումների ու բանավեճի  տարրական նորմերին հաստատ ծանոթ՝ գրագետ, ժամանակակից երիտասարդ՝  կարող ես հաշվել, թե էս քո առաջին փոստում դու քանի անգամ ես իմ մոտեցումները քո աչքաչափով պիտակավորել ու անպատվել՞: 

Սա քո մյուս գրառումն է: 



> Մի քիչ լավ չես պատկերացնում, թե նյութը դեղ դառնալու համար ինչ ճանապարհ ա անցնում ու բախտդ էլ բերել ա որ շրջապատումդ անբարո դեղերի քիմիկոս չունես, թե չէ.....
> Իսկ իմ բախտը չի բերել, որովհետև իմ շրջապատում լիքը անբարո քաղաքականագետներ ու քաղաքական մեկնաբաններ կան, դրանց գլխին էլ գործիչներ:
> Բիձա ջան, դու քո բիձությունը անելու ես ամեն դեպքում, անկախ նրանից թե ես ինչ կանեմ կամ չեմ ասի... Բայց արի ու տես, որ դու էլ մեր կառավարության նման իրական ընդդիմություն տանել չես կարողանում: Նույնիսկ առաջարկում ես թեմայի մեջ գրառում չանեմ: Որ ձեռդ ճար լինի ինձ երևի կվտարես էլ, էս թեմայի վիրտուալ դաշտից: Բա էլ ինչով ես դու տարբերվում մեր քաղաքական "ճաճանչափայլ" այրերից, որոնք իրական ընդիմությանը նեղում, վտարում, վերացնում ու մենակ իրանց կարծիքն են ճիշտ համարում???
> Համարի ես քո ընդիմությունն եմ ազգին քննադատելու իրավունք "ստանալուդ" այս հարցում - գուցե մի քիչ կոշտ կամ մի քիչ միամիտ, բայց քեզ հակառակն եմ ասում ու համ էլ հնարավորություն տալիս քո մտքերն արտահայտես: Ես ու իմ կարծիքը համ քեզ ենք պետք համ էլ էն մարդուն, ով իմ հետ ա համաձայն: 
> Մի խորհուրդ քեզ - մի օգտագործի տերմիններ, որոնք լավ չես հասկանում, մանավանդ նեղ մասնագիտական: Սիրուն բառերով հարց չեն լուծում: 
> Հ.Գ.
> Մեր շեֆերին երևի պերերիվի ժամին չեմ տեսել  - չգիտեմ ինչ են ուտում 
> Բայց բանվորներից մեկ-մեկ լինում ա պակասություն են անում  
> Կարող ա կերել են???



Նորից հաշվի, թե քանի ու ինչ որակի  մեղադրանքներ ես իմ դեմ բարձրացրել:

Փորձեցի քեզ ակումբի կանոնները հիշեցնել- անուշադրության մատնեցիր: Հիմա էլ ես քո հաշվով ուզուրպատոր եմ,  անգրագետ ու մի խոսքով - վիրտուալ խելառ:

Հիմա մի երկու հարց քեզ: 
Լավ, առաջարկդ՝ 



> «Չհարմարվել ստեղծված վիճակին ու պայքարել ոչ թե խոսքով, այլ գործով»


արդեն արել ես, մարդիկ կարդացել են, իրենց կարծիքն ունեն: Ես էլ եմ կարդացել, ու ես էլ իմ մոտեցումներն ունեմ ու   իմն եմ շարունակելու: Դու նորից մտնելու ես ինձ քրֆես՞ : 
Ես քեզ մեղադրած, անպատված կամ՞:  Եթե այո, ապա ասա տեսնեմ, իմանամ: Իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա  դու ինչ իրավունքով ես ինձ ամեն տողը մեկ խելք սովորեցնում՞:  
Ուրիշների հետ վիճելիք ունես -խնդրեմ վիճի, բայց ինձ մեղադրականներ ու իմ հասցեին ակնարկներ մի արա, այլապես ես կմտածեմ որ քո շատ քիչ վճարող հիմնարկը ԿԳԲ-ին կից ա ու դու էլ էստեղ պատվելով ես ինձ քրֆում: 
Նորից եմ կրկնում.  ում հետ ուզում ես,  ոնց ուզում ես վիճի- բայց եթե դա էլ ձեռ չի տալիս ու ուզում ես ինձ անպայման խայթած լինես, մի այլ թեմա բաց, ինչքան հավես ունես ինձ պիտակավորի, հայհոյի, քրֆի, անպատվի: Ճոխ անուն էլ  կարող եմ հուշել -"Բիձա քրֆելու երիտասարդական ազատ ամբիոն" 
 Ես ոչ կմտնեմ, ոչ էլ ռեակցիա կտամ: Հենա մեկին արգելափակել եմ, ոչ գրածներն եմ նայում, ոչ շփվում: Հանգիստ ապրում եմ: 
Քու հետ էլ նույնն անեմ՞:

Եթե դու ունակ ես առանց անպատվելու վիճել -խնդրեմ, բայց հենա եքա փոստ էի արել քիմիայի քո օրինակով սկսվող:  Արձագանքդ բացի մեղադրանքներից այլ բան չունի իր մեջ:

----------


## Բիձա

http://www.azg.am/AM/2010103008
Կարսի անկման պատճառների վերլուծությունն է, որը ըստ հեղինակի, շատ առումներով համահունչ է ներկայիս  վիճակին:

----------


## Բիձա

http://www.armtimes.com/18798



> Հոկտեմբերի 6-ին իր տան շենքի բակում ծեծի է ենթարկվել 44-ամյա Արմեն Թոթոլյանը: Դաժան ծեծի հետեւանքով կոտրվել են նրա քիթը, վերին ծնոտի ատամները, ձախ ձեռքի դաստակը, աջ ոտքի կրունկը: Թոթոլյանի ամբողջ մարմինը մինչ օրս պատված է կապտուկներով, իսկ ծեծի հեղինակները դեռեւս ձերբակալված չեն:
> 
> Արմեն Թոթոլյանը երեկ մեզ պատմեց, որ դեպքը տեղի է ունեցել հոկտեմբերի 6-ին, գիշերվա ժամը 2-ի սահմաններում. «Մեքենայով գնում էի տուն: Լուսացույցի տակ կանգնած էի, երբ մի սպիտակ ջիփ իմ մեքենայի մոտով անցավ: Ջիփը շատ մոտիկով անցավ, եւ ես «սիգնալ» տվեցի: Ղեկին նստած տղեն պատուհանից սկսեց ինչ-որ բաներ բղավել, ասեց, որ կանգնեցնեմ մեքենաս ու դուրս գամ: Ես հրաժարվեցի»: Թոթոլյանի խոսքով, այդ մեքենան սկսել է հետապնդել իրեն, եւ այն պահին, երբ ինքը իր մեքենան ուղղել է դեպի իր տան շենքը, անծանոթի վարած ջիփը իր ճանապարհը փակել է: «Ես ստիպված եղա կանգնեցնել մեքենան եւ դուրս գալ: Նա սկսեց վրաս բղավել, սպառնալիքներ հնչեցնել, հետո էլ ասել, թե հիմա զանգեմ` մարդ գա, դու կտեսնես»,- մեզ պատմեց ծեծի ենթարկված տղամարդը եւ ավելացրեց, որ զանգից հետո բակում մի «Տոյոտա կորոլա» մակնիշի սեւ մեքենա հայտնվեց: «Դրա մեջից երկու երիտասարդներ դուրս եկան: Մեկը արագ քայլեց դեպի ինձ ու շատ ուժեղ հարվածեց դեմքիս: Ես չտեսա, թե ինչով հարվածեց, բայց հարվածի հետեւանքով քիթս կոտրվեց եւ վերին ծնոտիս ատամները թափվեցին»: Թոթոլյանը ենթադրում է, որ հարվածել է կաստետով, քանի որ հարվածը շատ ուժեղ էր, իսկ անզեն ձեռքով նման կարգի վնասվածք հասցնել հնարավոր չէ:
> 
> Երիտասարդները տղամարդուն տապալել են գետնին եւ սկսել են հարվածներ հասցնել: Հարվածել են ձեռքերով եւ ոտքերով: Բացի այդ, իր մարմնի վրա հարվածներից ծակոցներ է զգացել: «Երեւի շիպերով կոշիկներ էին հագել, ամեն ոտքով հարվածից հետո ոնց որ պատառաքաղով ծակեին»,- ասաց նա եւ պատմեց, որ արդեն հիվանդանոցում, երբ նայել են վնասվածքները, տեսել են, որ ամբողջ մարմնի վրա իսկապես նման վնասվածքներ կան: Թոթոլյանը պատմում է նաեւ, որ ծեծի ընթացքում մի քանի անգամ ուշագնաց է եղել, հետո գիտակցությունը նորից վերադարձել է: 10 րոպեից ավելի տեւած ծեծը դադարել է այն ժամանակ, երբ ժամանել են ոստիկանները: Իսկ ոստիկանները ժամանել են ոչ թե շենքի բնակիչների կամ որեւէ այլ անձի ահազանգով, այլ պատահաբար: Անհայտ երեք երիտասարդներին ոստիկանները բերման են ենթարկել ոստիկանության Մաշտոցի բաժին, Թոթոլյանն էլ շտապ օգնության մեքենայով տեղափոխվել է «Արմենիա» բժշկական կենտրոն: Նույն օրը երիտասարդները ազատ են արձակվել:
> 
> Արմեն Թոթոլյանին ցուցաբերվել է առաջին բուժօգնություն, ինչից հետո բժիշկները նրան ասել են, որ ճիշտ կլինի, որ նա մի քանի օր մնա իրենց հսկողության տակ: Թոթոլյանը սակայն, ասել է, որ իրեն արդեն լավ է զգում եւ ուզում է տուն գնալ: Կնոջ ուղեկցությամբ Արմեն Թոթոլյանը տուն է գնացել, սակայն մի քանի ժամից նրա ինքնազգացողությունը սկսել է կտրուկ վատանալ: Միայն հոկտեմբերի 9-ին ծեծի ենթարկված տղամարդու կնոջ պահանջով գործով քննիչը դատաբժշկական ուղեգիր տվել, եւ Թոթոլյանը ենթարկվել է փորձաքննության: «Փորձագետը որ տեսավ ամուսնուս վիճակը, սարսափահար եղավ: Նա ասաց, որ Արմենը շատ շտապ պետք է հիվանդանոց պառկի, թե չէ կարող է այնպես վատանալ, որ նրան փրկել այլեւս հնարավոր չլինի»,- պատմեց Ալլա Թոթոլյանը եւ հայտնեց, որ ամուսինը մինչ օրս բուժումներ է ստանում: Օրեր առաջ վիրահատվել է նրա քիթը, այժմ նա բուժման կուրս է անցնում նյարդաբանի մոտ. «Ասում են, որ ուժեղ հարվածներից հետո մարդու մոտ նյարդային խանգարումներ են առաջանում, հիմա մենք աղոթում ենք, որ առողջական շատ ավելի լուրջ խնդիրներ չառաջանան»,-ասում էր կինը:
> 
> Արմեն Թոթոլյանը աշխատել է Արաբկիր վարչական շրջանում, մի արհեստանոցում: Նա բջջային հեռախոսներ է վերանորոգել: Դեպքից հետո, սակայն, նա ի վիճակի չէ աշխատել: Ամուսնացած է, ունի երեք դուստր, ավագը 22 տարեկան է, կրտսերը` 15: Թոթոլյանի խոսքով, դեպքից հետո իր տուն անընդհատ անծանոթ ինչ-որ մարդիկ են այցելում, խնդրում, որպեսզի դեպքի մասին ոչ ոքի չհայտնի: Իսկ օրերս իրեն հայտնի է դարձել, որ իրեն ծեծի ենթարկողներից մեկը Զովունի գյուղի գյուղապետի որդին է: «Գյուղապետը հերքում է իր որդու մասնակցությունը այդ դեպքին»,- երեկ մեզ հայտնեց Թոթոլյանը եւ ավելացրեց, որ իրեն չի հետաքրքրում իրեն ծեծի ենթարկողների ինքնությունը: Ինքը ընդամենը պահանջում է, որ նրանք պատժվեն: Ոստիկանությունից երեկ հայտնեցին, որ նշված դեպքը իսկապես տեղի է ունեցել: Հայտնեցին նաեւ, որ դեպքի հետ կապված քրեական գործ դեռեւս չի հարուցվել, ընթանում է հետաքննություն: Իսկ արդյոք քրեական գործ հարուցվելու է, թե ոչ, պարզ կլինի որոշ ժամանակ անց, երբ հայտնի դառնան դատաբժշկական փորձաքննության արդյունքները:


Քանի սրանց պես վիժվածքներն են ցանկացած պատահական անմեղի  գլուխ ջարդում, այլ ոչ թե մարդիկ են սրանց գլուխները  ցխում, հայաստանում ոչ մի նորմալ բան չի կարող լինել: 
Ազգովի ինչ անելը դա հենց էս կարգի ճիճուներին մասնատելն է: Ու դա ոչ թե ես, կամ մեզանից որևէ այլ մեկը  պետք է անի, այլ ամեն ոք, որի գլխին էդ օյինը կխաղան, որի դռանը նման ուխտ կչոքի: 
Օրենք չկա, ոստիկան չկա, սկզբունք չկա: Պետք է սկզբից ներհասրակական սկզբունքը "ակնը ընդ ականը" հետ գա, կենսունակ դառնա,  հետո նոր օրենքն էլ կաշխատի: 
Սա քաղաքական հարց չի որ կուսակցությունը լուծի, սա հերոսության հարց էլ չի, որ մենակ կիկբոքսինգի վարպետը լուծի: 
*Սա շառ է, պատուհաս է,  որի դեմը ամեն մեկս պետք է առնենք:  Թող ամեն մեկն իր մեքենայում 10 կիրպիչ պահի, մահակ, քար կիսլատա, ժավել, ու բեզին  պահի ու   իր դեմն առնողի գլուխը, մեքենան, ընկերների տիրումերը ցխի, կործանի, վառի, դեմքները այլանդակի,  վերացնի: Հլա թող էդ ճիվաղներն իմանան, որ ամեն մեքենայի մեջ էդ ամեն ինչը կա, տեսնենք մեկի խաթրին կկպնեն էդ վիժվածքները: 
*

Ու որպեսզի մարդիկ  կարողանան ներքին ձեռբազատման հասնել ու անցնեն դիմադրելու ներհասարակական տաբուի վրայով, պետք է ազգի "շեֆերն",  ու "ղայդին տղերքը"  դրա դաբրոն տան:

----------


## dvgray

> *Սա շառ է, պատուհաս է,  որի դեմը ամեն մեկս պետք է առնենք:  Թող ամեն մեկն իր մեքենայում 10 կիրպիչ պահի, մահակ, քար կիսլատա, ժավել, ու բեզին  պահի ու   իր դեմն առնողի գլուխը, մեքենան, ընկերների տիրումերը ցխի, կործանի, վառի, դեմքները այլանդակի,  վերացնի: Հլա թող էդ ճիվաղներն իմանան, որ ամեն մեքենայի մեջ էդ ամեն ինչը կա, տեսնենք մեկի խաթրին կկպնեն էդ վիժվածքները: 
> *


 :Shok:   :Nono:  նո, Բիձա, նոոոո՜՜՜
բա ուր՞ մնաց սահմանա դրությունը /կստատի՝ պարետային դրություն, ռազմական դրություն ու սահմանա դրություն- սաղ էլ նույն հիմքը ունենա կարծես  :Xeloq:   :LOL:   / սենց որ գնա, դու կարող ա մարդկանց զինվելու առաջարկ էլ անես  :Cool:  բա հետո՞՞՞՞
սենց չի լինի է՜՜՜: ոնց որ ասել էր Ասողը - "Պետությունը հարուստներինն ա. Հայրենիքը աղքատներինը ": սենց դու հասկանում՞ ես, որ  հասարակական բեյսմենտն ես ուզում քանդես : բա դա հայենա սիրեկան քայլ է՞ / :LOL: /
արի մի խորհուրդ էլ ես տամ … քանի սկսել ես:
- ինչ գլուխ ցխել, ինչ բան… ով որ կարա: քանի դեռ կարա: 
 :Scenic: 

Հ.Գ. մնացածը ով որ կարա հասկանա  :Cool:   :LOL:

----------

Բիձա (30.10.2010)

----------


## h_jak

> Քանի սրանց պես վիժվածքներն են ցանկացած պատահական անմեղի  գլուխ ջարդում, այլ ոչ թե մարդիկ են սրանց գլուխները  ցխում, հայաստանում ոչ մի նորմալ բան չի կարող լինել: 
> Ազգովի ինչ անելը դա հենց էս կարգի ճիճուներին մասնատելն է: Ու դա ոչ թե ես, կամ մեզանից որևէ այլ մեկը  պետք է անի, այլ ամեն ոք, որի գլխին էդ օյինը կխաղան, որի դռանը նման ուխտ կչոքի: 
> Օրենք չկա, ոստիկան չկա, սկզբունք չկա: Պետք է սկզբից ներհասրակական սկզբունքը "ակնը ընդ ականը" հետ գա, կենսունակ դառնա,  հետո նոր օրենքն էլ կաշխատի: 
> Սա քաղաքական հարց չի որ կուսակցությունը լուծի, սա հերոսության հարց էլ չի, որ մենակ կիկբոքսինգի վարպետը լուծի: 
> *Սա շառ է, պատուհաս է,  որի դեմը ամեն մեկս պետք է առնենք:  Թող ամեն մեկն իր մեքենայում 10 կիրպիչ պահի, մահակ, քար կիսլատա, ժավել, ու բեզին  պահի ու   իր դեմն առնողի գլուխը, մեքենան, ընկերների տիրումերը ցխի, կործանի, վառի, դեմքները այլանդակի,  վերացնի: Հլա թող էդ ճիվաղներն իմանան, որ ամեն մեքենայի մեջ էդ ամեն ինչը կա, տեսնենք մեկի խաթրին կկպնեն էդ վիժվածքները: 
> *
> 
> Ու որպեսզի մարդիկ  կարողանան ներքին ձեռբազատման հասնել ու անցնեն դիմադրելու ներհասարակական տաբուի վրայով, պետք է ազգի "շեֆերն",  ու "ղայդին տղերքը"  դրա դաբրոն տան:




Ես համաձայն եմ ամեն մարդ որ իրեն վերբերող հարցերը կարողանա լուծել հաստատ լավ կլինի. Հիմա որ ետ մարդը իր հայցը միչև վերջ պնդի, ետ լակոտների վիճակը լավ չի լինի, թեկուզ եթե մի կերպ դատվելուց պրծնի, ել տենց բան չի անի , որոհետև իրա պապան էլ ետքան փող չի տա ազատի.

Չկարծեք որ արդարացնում եմ սակայն կողքով մոտիկ անցնելուց ինչի պիտի սիգնալ տար?

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Պաուլեր:
> Սա քո առաջին գրառումն է չէ՞, 
> 
> 
> Մի հատ որպես փայլուն քիմիկոս, կամ  որպես ստիպված անբարո  քաղաքական մեկնաբանների ու գործիչների շրջապատում պարփակված  մարդ,  կամ որպես ներհասարակական  շփումների ու բանավեճի  տարրական նորմերին հաստատ ծանոթ՝ գրագետ, ժամանակակից երիտասարդ՝  կարող ես հաշվել, թե էս քո առաջին փոստում դու քանի անգամ ես իմ մոտեցումները քո աչքաչափով պիտակավորել ու անպատվել՞: 
> 
> Սա քո մյուս գրառումն է: 
> 
> 
> ...


Էէէէէ.... Բիձա ձաձա.....
Նորից ասեմ - ցանկացած մարդ, ով իմ ազգի հասցեին վիրավորական բառ կամ արտահայտություն ա ասում, դրանով իսկ ինձ իրավունք ա տալիս նրան վիրավորելու, նույնիսկ ապտակելու: Նախկինում ազգի քննադատություն մենակ "տաքսու շոփերներից" եմ լսել ու հիմա ցավով եմ կարդում քո պես գրագետ մարդու որոշ տողեր: 
Բիձա ջան - ախր ասածներիդ գերակշիռ մասը ճշմարտություն ա, բայց դրանք ազգին չեն վերաբերվում, այլ մեր հասարակության որոշակի հատվածին: *Քննադատի, խոսա, ծեծի ու ջարդի դրանց, բայց դրանց ազգ բնորոշելու իրավունք մի վերցրա քո վրա: Կամ որևէ բացասական երևույթ, որպես հայ ազգին բնորոշ հատկանիշ մի դարձրու*: 
Քեզ չեմ խանգարի - գրի ինչ ուզում ես, մեկա չես ընդունելու, որ մի երիտասարդի կարծիք կարա գոնե մազաչափ ճիշտ լինի:
Եթե վերնագրի մեջ "ազգ" բառը փոխես ավելի համապատասխան բառով հոգաչափ շնորհակալ կլինեմ քեզանից:
Ես դժվար օրեր եմ ունեցել ուղղակի հայ լինելուս պատճառով, ատամներս սրած ու բռունցքներս սեղմած եմ դիմավորելել ազգիս որակներ տվող այլազգիներին, իսկ հիմա իմ ազգից մեկը իմ ազգին....
Էէէէէ.... Բիձա ձաձա.....

----------

E-la Via (01.11.2010), Գեա (31.10.2010), Եկվոր (30.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Էէէէէ.... Բիձա ձաձա.....
> Նորից ասեմ - ցանկացած մարդ, ով իմ ազգի հասցեին վիրավորական բառ կամ արտահայտություն ա ասում, դրանով իսկ ինձ իրավունք ա տալիս նրան վիրավորելու, նույնիսկ ապտակելու: Նախկինում ազգի քննադատություն մենակ "տաքսու շոփերներից" եմ լսել ու հիմա ցավով եմ կարդում քո պես գրագետ մարդու որոշ տողեր: 
> Բիձա ջան - ախր ասածներիդ գերակշիռ մասը ճշմարտություն ա, բայց դրանք ազգին չեն վերաբերվում, այլ մեր հասարակության որոշակի հատվածին: Քննադատի, խոսա, ծեծի ու ջարդի դրանց, բայց դրանց ազգ բնորոշելու իրավունք մի վերցրա քո վրա: Կամ որևէ բացասական երևույթ, որպես *հայ ազգին բնորոշ հատկանիշ* մի դարձրու: 
> Քեզ չեմ խանգարի - գրի ինչ ուզում ես, մեկա չես ընդունելու, որ մի երիտասարդի կարծիք կարա գոնե մազաչափ ճիշտ լինի:
> Եթե վերնագրի մեջ "ազգ" բառը փոխես ավելի համապատասխան բառով հոգաչափ շնորհակալ կլինեմ քեզանից:
> Ես դժվար օրեր եմ ունեցել ուղղակի հայ լինելուս պատճառով, ատամներս սրած ու բռունցքներս սեղմած եմ դիմավորելել ազգիս որակներ տվող այլազգիներին, իսկ հիմա իմ ազգից մեկը իմ ազգին....
> Էէէէէ.... Բիձա ձաձա.....


5 տարուց ավել  մի ռուս/լեհ/հրեա-ական խառը արյամբ ու  տոհմական հզոր ազգանվամբ պրոֆեսսորի հետ էի աշխատում ու մոտիկություն անում, որը բազմաթիվ հայ ընկերներ էր ունեցել: Մի անգամ, հերթական ԱՄՆ-ՍՍՀՄ թեմաներով խոսակցության մեջ ինձ հետևյալն ասեց: -Ես իմ կյանքում շատ հայերի եմ հանդիպել, բայց չգիտեմ, թե միջին հայը որն է: Իմ տեսած հայերը կամ շատ լավ մարդիկ են, խելոք, արժանավոր, կամ էլ սրիկա - միջինը չկա: Չես ասի, թե ինչպիսին է միջին հայը և առհասարակ ինչու է այդպես:  Ես անակընկալի  էի դեմ առել: Պատասխան չգթա: Ասեցի -կմտածեմ: 
Խոսակցությունից հետո պատասխանը գթա: Պարզ է,  որ  նա շփվել էր հայերի գիտականամերձ շերտի հետ: Երևի բոլոր ազգերի դեպքում էլ գիտության մեջի մարդկանց միջին շերտը դժվար պատկերացնելի բան է, որովհետև  գիտական ասպարեզը դաժան մրցակցային ասպարեզ է, և արևի տակ տեղ ունենալու համար բոլորի համար "միջին, նորմալ, լավ " մարդ մնալը դժվար է:
Փիլիսոփայությունից, նախկին պատմական փորձից և առհասարական մեր կյանքի տարբեր դրվագներից էլ հայտնի է, որ  ծանր մրցակցային պայմաններում, "նեղ տեղն" ընկած վիճակում  է պարզվում այս կամ այն մարդու ով լինելը: 
Հայերովս սիրում ենք հետևյալ ասացվածքը- - ընկերոջ հետ ճամփա գնա, նոր կպարզես, թե ով է նա:  
Այսինքն սուղ հնարավորությունների դեպքում, իսկապես նոր է պարզվում մարդու ներքին՝ շատ ավելի մեծ պատկերը, քան ինքը դրսևորում է հանգիստ, բարվոք պայմաններում:
 Դարավոր պարտություններից, Եղեռնից հեռո մենք արդեն իսկ ծանր ազգային հոգեբանական բեռի տակ էինք: 88-ի երկրաշարժից, Սովետի քանդվելուց, ու պատերազմից հետո  մենք ազգովի հայտնվեցինք շատ ավելի դաժան պայմաններում: 
Երկրաշարժի օրերին փոքրաթիվ անհատների մեծ ինքնազոհողության կողքին մենք  ականատես եղանք բավական մեծ շերտի  բացահայտ  անտարբերությանը: Այդ ժամանակ ձեն չհանեցինք այդ մասին: Հետո Դեմիրճյան հայրը "իր ջեբում" ղարաբաղը չգթավ: Հետո ԼՏՊ-ն երկիրը կառավարելու ու փոսից հանելու փոխարեն -հարևանից պարք առնելու կոչեց: Էլի  ձեն չհանեցինք:
 Այդ ընթացքում լավագույն տղերքը հայրենիք պաշտպանելու ու սրիկաների դեմն առնելու իրենց նվիրական նպատակներն իրագործելու փոխարեն հայտնվեցին շիրիմներում: Ում կարեցանք տարանք լուռ ու մունջ թաղեցինք: 
Հետո մանրից քվեաթերթիկ փախցնելն ու զուգահեռ XX-ություն, հաստավզություն անելը դառավ լավ գործ: Էս անգամ արդեն ոչ թե ձեն չհանեցինք, այլ  միլիոն ձեն հանողին հանեցին ազգի դավաճան: 
Այ էս կետից սկսած, ես արդեն ազգային ասածը այլ կերպ եմ ընկալում՝- *"նրանք" ու "մենք*" ով:  
Շատ չանցած քվեաթերքիկ փախցնելու կնքահորը տարան թաղին տղերքի կողքին: Զարմանալի բան տեղի ունեցավ- *մեր տղերքը* մոռացվեցին, իսկ նրանց սաղ արածն էլ դառավ էս մեկի դափնին: Սա մի նոր երևույթ էր՝ ազգովի մասնակցեցինք պատմության խեղաթյուրմանը: 
2007-8-ին էլ պարզվեց,  որ ինչ  էլ եղել է, դա պատահական սխալ է՝  մի 2 սխալ մարդ է լպրծել մեր պետականության սուրբ խոհանողը ու այն սարքել ախոռ: Ու անելիքն էլ  ընդամենը ախոռ մաքրելն է, հեսա պարելով ենք մաքրելու:
Պաուլեր, 96-ից էս կողմ,  ես *ինենց* հետ գործ չունեմ: Բայց քո համար դեռ *նրանք* չկան, բոլորը *մերոնք* են: 
2008-ից հետո էլ էդ *նրանք* ասածը արդեն մենակ XX ու հաստավիզ չի, դա ժողովրդի 20-30 տոկոս է: Էդ մարդիկ այլ սկզբունքներով ու արժեհամակարգով են ապրում: Էդ են մասսան է, որը թուրքերեն ոռնոց է լսում տանը, ռեստորանում, մեքենայի մեջ: Էն մասսան է, որին Ռուբեն Հախվերդյանը ստորադասում է գրագետ թուրքից: Էդ էն մասսան է, որը մի երեսով մարդ է, մյուսով անասուն: 
Հիմա դու էդ մարդ/հրեշին  չես տեսնում, քո համար բոլորն էլ   հայեր են, *ազգ կոչված*  արժեքն են: 
Այս հարցով  դու քո անձնական տեսակետը, դիրքորոշումն ունես, Ռուբենը իրենը, ես իմը: Ես իրավունք ունեմ, *ազգ* տերմինը յուրովի ընկալելու, հասկանալու, օգտագործելու՞: Թե պարտավոր եմ քո աչքերով, ու քո ընկալմամբ  այն օգտագործելու՞: 
Նախորդ գրառումներում ես իմ կարծիքն էի ասել ազգ բառի տակ հասկացվող  ընդհանուր նկատառումների մասին: Հաշվի չես առնում: Հիմա որոշ նրբությունների մասին իմ կարծիքն ասեցի, պարզ է էլի հաշվի չես առնելու: 
Բայց մի հատ օբյեկտիվ նայի- դա իմ մեղքն է՞: Աշխարհի բոլոր ազգերն էլ այդ բառին հանգիստ են մոտենում: Դա ընդամենը բառ է: Բայց մեր դեպքում, քանի որ գիտենք, որ տակը շատ բան կա թաղված, իսկույն զգաստանում ենք, որ հանկարծ մեկը մեզ թարս աչքով չնայի, մեր գոնե տեղ-տեղ գեշությունը չպարզի: 
Ոչ,  ես գերադասում եմ իրերն իրենց անունով կոչելը, լույս աշխարհում ու պարզ տերմինոլոգիայով ապրելը: Ես կարծում  եմ, որ ազգ կործանողը չպետք է հռչակվի հերոս, որ  ախոռ լցնողը չպետք է համարվի միակ փրկարար, որ մարդուն կաստետով այլանդակողը տեղում պետք է սատկացվի: Որ վերջապես քո փայփայած ազգը իրավունք ունենա շիտակ նայի աշխարհին ու ասի, *ես էլ եմ ազգ - հասարակ, նորմալ ազգ,* այլ ոչ թե ինքնահոշոտող բորենիանոց:
Ի միջի այլոց ԱՄՆ -ում իրար հետ ծանոթանալիս  առաջին հերթին հետաքրքրվում են կուսակցական պատկանելության մասին և շատ սակավ՝ ազգային: 
Այսինքն ցանկացած զարգացած հասարակության մեջ էլ կա *Նրանք-Մենք* սկզբունքային բաժանումը: Եվ մի գուցե հայերիս այդ 20-30 տոկոսն են ճիշտը, այլ ոչ թե ես՞: 
Այնպես որ հանգիստ նայիր "ազգ" բառի տարընկալմանը:

----------

Tig (30.10.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> նո, Բիձա, նոոոո՜՜՜
> բա ուր՞ մնաց սահմանա դրությունը /կստատի՝ պարետային դրություն, ռազմական դրություն ու սահմանա դրություն- սաղ էլ նույն հիմքը ունենա կարծես    / սենց որ գնա, դու կարող ա մարդկանց զինվելու առաջարկ էլ անես  բա հետո՞՞՞՞
> սենց չի լինի է՜՜՜: ոնց որ ասել էր Ասողը - "*Պետությունը հարուստներինն ա. Հայրենիքը աղքատներինը* ": սենց դու հասկանում՞ ես, որ  հասարակական բեյսմենտն ես ուզում քանդես : բա դա հայենա սիրեկան քայլ է՞ //
> արի մի խորհուրդ էլ ես տամ … քանի սկսել ես:
> - ինչ գլուխ ցխել, ինչ բան… ով որ կարա: քանի դեռ կարա: 
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. մնացածը ով որ կարա հասկանա


ԴՎ ջան, իսկ գիտես  ինչից ա՞ որ "*Պետությունը հարուստներինն ա. Հայրենիքը աղքատներինը* "՞ 
Իմ կարծիքով *դա նրանից ա, որ աղքատը էն գլխից՝ դեռ աղքատ չեղած ժամանակվանից, մի քիչ շատ ա ազնիվ, մի քիչ շատ ա դյուրահավատ, մի քիչ շատ ա հարիֆ, մի քիչ շատ ա զիջող, մի քիչ շատ ա հանդուրժող, մի քիչ շատ ա համբերող, բայց շատ-շատ ա լոլոների ու XX -եքի հավատացող ու շատ-շատ քիչ ա իրեն հարգող: * 
Հիմա էս թեմայում էդ դեֆեկտների հարցերով ենք զրուցում: Ու  դեռ որ թերությունների  ընկալման մակարդակում ենք՝ բայց լոլոների տակ:  :LOL: 
*Պատկերացնում ես, թե լոլոները ինչ բարձրության են՞*  :Hands Up:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ես համաձայն եմ ամեն մարդ որ իրեն վերբերող հարցերը կարողանա լուծել հաստատ լավ կլինի. Հիմա որ ետ մարդը իր հայցը միչև վերջ պնդի, ետ լակոտների վիճակը լավ չի լինի, թեկուզ եթե մի կերպ դատվելուց պրծնի, ել տենց բան չի անի , որոհետև իրա պապան էլ ետքան փող չի տա ազատի.
> 
> Չկարծեք որ արդարացնում եմ սակայն կողքով մոտիկ անցնելուց ինչի պիտի սիգնալ տար?


 h_jak, քո այս մոտեցումը լրիվ տրամաբանական է նորմալ մտածելակերպի սահմաններում, բայց այն չի աշխատում հայկական միջավայրում: 
Երբ կրիմինալն ու բեսպրեդելը ամեն  քայլափոխի է, արդեն դա ապացույց է, որ դատարան, ոստիկան, օրենք չկա: ԵՎ դրա դեմը կանգնած միակը հենց էդ "շառին" հանդիպած մարդն է: Եթե քո մոտեցումը աշխատող լիներ, ապա նախորդ բեսպրեդել անողը պատժված պետք է եղած լիներ ու էս մեկը նախադեպից "դաղված" չպետք է նոր լպիրժություն աներ: Բայց հակառակն է՝ արդեն   20 տարի է բեսպրեդելն աճում է, այլ ոչ թե նվազում: Հետևաբար ինչ որ այլ անտրամաբանական մեխանիզմ է աշխատում, որը մենք չենք տեսնում: 
Իմ կարծիքով էդ անասունների փողով, զաստավիտով, "ծանոթով ու  հարգանքով" ամեն անգամ պատժից խուսափելն էլ է մի գուցե կայֆի ձև: Ապացույց այն կայֆի՝ որ իր դեմ խաղ չկա: Ինչքան որ պետք է կտա, կմուծվի, կազատվի ու էլի կկկրկնի: Սիստեմն է դրան բերել: Նա այլ զբաղմունք չունի, քան հոր գողացածը վատնելը, իր շրջապատում որպես անհատ  հաստատվելը: 
Ես հենց այս առումով եմ ասում, որ մենք արտակարգ մոտեցումների կարիք ունենք:

----------


## Բիձա

Մեֆ, դու կալիֆորնիայում ես, սրան ինչ կասես, 
http://www.armtimes.com/18876

իսկապես այսպես է՞

----------


## dvgray

> Մեֆ, դու կալիֆորնիայում ես, սրան ինչ կասես, 
> http://www.armtimes.com/18876
> 
> իսկապես այսպես է՞


ինձ էլ է հետաքրքրել, թե էտ հանցագործները ոնց են ըտենց առոք փառոք տեղավորվել ԱՄՆ-ում: մեր "դեսպանատան" հետ կապված- ամեն ինչ պարզ է, նրանք ոտից գլուխ մակլավիկ-հանցագործներ են: խոսքը ԱՄՆ-ի հատուկ ծառայությունների մասին է: նրանք էլ խոմ կոռուպցիա … կամ խոտակեր չեն՞:  ԱՄՆ-ը երևի հիշում եք, թե ինչ ճշգրտության հարվածներ էր հասցնում ասենք Հարասլավիայում: 
… չէ, աչքիս ինչ որ բվան էն չի:
հավանական ա, որ նրանք մեր լոխերի ձեռով ինչ որ ներքաղաքական հարցեր են լուծել, կապված Օբամայի բժշկական ապահովագրության խոստումների հետ: սա կարող է "առիթ" հանդիսանալ դա չանելու կամ առնվազն հետաձգելու հասարակական որոշակի ալիք ստեղծելու համար, քանի որ այդ խնդիրը ծանրագույներից է ներկա ադմինիստրացիայի համար:
Հ.Գ. հասկանալի է, որ սա ընդամենը վարկած  է  :Smile:

----------


## h_jak

> h_jak, քո այս մոտեցումը լրիվ տրամաբանական է նորմալ մտածելակերպի սահմաններում, բայց այն չի աշխատում հայկական միջավայրում: 
> Երբ կրիմինալն ու բեսպրեդելը ամեն  քայլափոխի է, արդեն դա ապացույց է, որ դատարան, ոստիկան, օրենք չկա: ԵՎ դրա դեմը կանգնած միակը հենց էդ "շառին" հանդիպած մարդն է: Եթե քո մոտեցումը աշխատող լիներ, ապա նախորդ բեսպրեդել անողը պատժված պետք է եղած լիներ ու էս մեկը նախադեպից "դաղված" չպետք է նոր լպիրժություն աներ: Բայց հակառակն է՝ արդեն   20 տարի է բեսպրեդելն աճում է, այլ ոչ թե նվազում: Հետևաբար ինչ որ այլ անտրամաբանական մեխանիզմ է աշխատում, որը մենք չենք տեսնում: 
> Իմ կարծիքով էդ անասունների փողով, զաստավիտով, "ծանոթով ու  հարգանքով" ամեն անգամ պատժից խուսափելն էլ է մի գուցե կայֆի ձև: Ապացույց այն կայֆի՝ որ իր դեմ խաղ չկա: Ինչքան որ պետք է կտա, կմուծվի, կազատվի ու էլի կկկրկնի: Սիստեմն է դրան բերել: Նա այլ զբաղմունք չունի, քան հոր գողացածը վատնելը, իր շրջապատում որպես անհատ  հաստատվելը: 
> Ես հենց այս առումով եմ ասում, որ մենք արտակարգ մոտեցումների կարիք ունենք:


Տրամաբանությունս անհիմն չէ, քանի որ աշխարհի շատ պետություններ վարվում են այսպես. Հանցագործին` եթե հանցագործությունը ծանր չէ, տուգանում են ահավոր մեծ գումարներով և ազատ արձակում, բացատրելով որ մարդուն պատժելու ամենաարդյունավետ տարբերակը նրա ֆինանսները խլելն է, հետևաբար այդ լակոտները մի քանի անգամ այդքան շատ գումար տալուց և ազատվելուց հետո ի վերջո կսահմանափակեն իրենց գործողությունները. 
Ի դեպ վիճակագրական տվյալներով ազատազրկման դատապարտված հանցագործների մոտ 90%-ը , բանտից դուրս գալուց հետո շարունակում է զբաղվել հացանգործությամբ և նորից բռնվում 1 տարվա ընթացքում.

----------


## Բիձա

> Տրամաբանությունս անհիմն չէ, քանի որ աշխարհի շատ պետություններ վարվում են այսպես. Հանցագործին` եթե հանցագործությունը ծանր չէ, տուգանում են ահավոր մեծ գումարներով և ազատ արձակում, բացատրելով որ մարդուն պատժելու ամենաարդյունավետ տարբերակը նրա ֆինանսները խլելն է, հետևաբար այդ լակոտները մի քանի անգամ այդքան շատ գումար տալուց և ազատվելուց հետո ի վերջո կսահմանափակեն իրենց գործողությունները. 
> Ի դեպ վիճակագրական տվյալներով ազատազրկման դատապարտված հանցագործների մոտ 90%-ը , բանտից դուրս գալուց հետո շարունակում է զբաղվել հացանգործությամբ և նորից բռնվում 1 տարվա ընթացքում.


Ես հենց դա էի շեշտել, որ այդ տրամաբանությունը աշխատում է նորմալ աշխարհում, բայց ոչ հայաստանում:

----------


## h_jak

> Ես հենց դա էի շեշտել, որ այդ տրամաբանությունը աշխատում է նորմալ աշխարհում, բայց ոչ հայաստանում:


Ոչինչ ստեղ էլ կաշխատացնենք

----------

boooooooom (01.11.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ոչինչ ստեղ էլ կաշխատացնենք


Ինչու ես համոզված դրանում՞:  Որոնք են նախադրյալները՞

----------


## h_jak

Նախադրյալները, իմ ու քո նման մարդիք են, որոնք պայքարում են այլ ոչ թե թողնում ու գնում ամերիկաներ

----------

boooooooom (01.11.2010), Tig (02.11.2010)

----------


## Հրատացի

> Նախադրյալները, իմ ու քո նման մարդիք են, որոնք պայքարում են այլ ոչ թե թողնում ու գնում ամերիկաներ


Բայց մի մոռացի որ էտ ամերիկաններ գնացողների հաշվին ա , որ հայաստանում հլը կյանք կա

----------


## boooooooom

> Բայց մի մոռացի որ էտ ամերիկաններ գնացողների հաշվին ա , որ հայաստանում հլը կյանք կա


Բայց նաև մեր հաշվինա որ իրանք հլը Հայրենիք ունեն

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց մի մոռացի որ էտ ամերիկաններ գնացողների հաշվին ա , որ հայաստանում հլը կյանք կա


 :LOL: 
Շնորհակալ եմ նրանցից, որ ես կամ ու ապրում եմ:

----------


## Հրատացի

Շնորհակալ եղիր նրանից ,որ տարեկան եսիմ ինչքան փող են ուղարկում Հայաստան ու էտ փողի հաշվինա որ Հայաստանում 10 տարվա մեջ գոնե չնչին փոփոխություններ են եղել

----------


## Հրատացի

> Բայց նաև մեր հաշվինա որ իրանք հլը Հայրենիք ունեն


Անձամբ իմ հաշվին չի ու ներքուստ համոզված եմ որ քո հաշվին էլ չի…Իսկ ում հաշվին որ այա ,իրանց տեղր պետք չի խոսալ

----------


## Gayl

> Շնորհակալ եղիր նրանից ,որ տարեկան եսիմ ինչքան փող են ուղարկում Հայաստան ու էտ փողի հաշվինա որ Հայաստանում 10 տարվա մեջ գոնե չնչին փոփոխություններ են եղել


Շնորհակալ եմ այս 10 տարվա փոփոխությունների համար, բա հետո՞:
Էսի թազա՞ ապրավդանի էր :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## davidus

Էս էլի՞ վիրտուալի հողի վրա ծայր առան ներազգային հակասություններ:

Ասում եք՝ ու՞մ պիտի շնորհակալ լինեմ:

----------


## h_jak

> Էս էլի՞ վիրտուալի հողի վրա ծայր առան ներազգային հակասություններ:
> 
> Ասում եք՝ ու՞մ պիտի շնորհակալ լինեմ:


Շնորհակալ պետք է լինել են մարդկանց որոնք պայքարում են հայրենիքի բարեկեցության համար այլ ոչ թե փախնում ամերիկաներ ու ենտեղից 100$ ամսեկան ուղարկում ստեղի անաշխատասեր բարեկամներին. Իսկ ետ 10 ես կասեի 12 տարվա փոփոխությունները մեր Հայաստանում պայքարած մարդկանց շնորհքնա.

----------

Tig (02.11.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Շնորհակալ եմ նրանցից, որ ես կամ ու ապրում եմ:


Բայց իզուր ես ծիծաղում: Եթե դրսից եկող փողերը չլինեին, բնակչությանդ մոտ կեսն էլ դուրսը կլիներ՝ իր բարեկամների մոտ:
Կամ էլ՝ էն աստիճանի կվատանար սոցիալական վիճակը, որ օրը մի քանի հարյուր մարդ սովից կմեռներ:

Ինչի քո երկիրը ապահովում ա աշխատատեղ, որ էդ մարդիկ էլ աշխատեն, ում որ էս պահին դրսից բարեկամներն են պահում՞

----------

Բիձա (02.11.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Շնորհակալ պետք է լինել են մարդկանց որոնք պայքարում են հայրենիքի բարեկեցության համար այլ ոչ թե փախնում ամերիկաներ ու ենտեղից 100$ ամսեկան ուղարկում ստեղի անաշխատասեր բարեկամներին. Իսկ ետ 10 ես կասեի 12 տարվա փոփոխությունները մեր Հայաստանում պայքարած մարդկանց շնորհքնա.


Ինչով են պայքարում՞ եւ ով՞
Որ ամեն տեսակ օրենքներով ավելի ու ավելի են խեղդում հասարակ ժողովրդին, մանր մունր առևտրականներին ու իրենց գիգանտային չափերի հասնող խանութներն են բացում ամբողջ քաղաքով՞
Ամեն տեսակի հարկեր, տուրքեր ու վճարներ են հնարում, որ մարդկանց ձեռից վերջի կոպեկը առնեն:
Մարդիկ Հայաստանում ապրում եմ՝ Հակառակ իրենց ոչնչացնելու ցանկության, ոչ թե՝ իրենց օգնելու ջանքերով:
հ.գ. ՞Napoleon is always right" and I shall work harder"    :Cray:

----------

Հրատացի (02.11.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Շնորհակալ պետք է լինել են մարդկանց որոնք պայքարում են հայրենիքի բարեկեցության համար այլ ոչ թե փախնում ամերիկաներ ու ենտեղից 100$ ամսեկան ուղարկում ստեղի անաշխատասեր բարեկամներին. Իսկ ետ 10 ես կասեի 12 տարվա փոփոխությունները մեր Հայաստանում պայքարած մարդկանց շնորհքնա.


Ես մարդ գիտեմ, որ ապրում ա Հայաստանում, իրա արևին պայքարում ա Հայաստանի բարեկեցության համար, բայց նրանից ավելի մեծ պարազիտ էս հայ ազգը չի ծնել: Ես նրա՞նից էլ շնորհակալ լինեմ:

----------

Բիձա (02.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց իզուր ես ծիծաղում: Եթե դրսից եկող փողերը չլինեին, բնակչությանդ մոտ կեսն էլ դուրսը կլիներ՝ իր բարեկամների մոտ:
> Կամ էլ՝ էն աստիճանի կվատանար սոցիալական վիճակը, որ օրը մի քանի հարյուր մարդ սովից կմեռներ:
> 
> Ինչի քո երկիրը ապահովում ա աշխատատեղ, որ էդ մարդիկ էլ աշխատեն, ում որ էս պահին դրսից բարեկամներն են պահում՞


Ինչի ես պետք է շնորհակալ լինե՞մ:
Էտ քո ասած հարյուր մարդը էլի սովից մեռնում ա ու ով հասցնում կամ կարողանում ստեղից փախնում ա:
Ստից-մտից բաներ մի ասեք, մնում էր ասեիք Վահագ շնորհակալ եղի որ սովից չես մեռնում:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ինչի ես պետք է շնորհակալ լինե՞մ:
> Էտ քո ասած հարյուր մարդը էլի սովից մեռնում ա ու ով հասցնում կամ կարողանում ստեղից փախնում ա:
> Ստից-մտից բաներ մի ասեք, մնում էր ասեիք Վահագ շնորհակալ եղի որ սովից չես մեռնում:


հա բա որ ոչ կարողանա աշխատի, ոչ էլ փող ուղարկող ունենա, բա կմեռնի, բա ինչ կանի....

Դու չպետք ա շնորհակալ լինես, այլ պետություն կոչվածդ...
Էդ եկող փողերի հաշվին ա, որ իրանք դեռ իշխանություն են կոչվում: Որ իրանք կարագ ու պեսոկ են ներմուծում, մարդիկ էլ էդ դրսից ուղարկած փողով առնում են:
Հլը տեսնենք դա չլիներ, ոնց էր արտաքին առևտրի էդ կարգի բացասական հաշվեկշռոթվ ստեղ պետություն մնալու....

----------

Հրատացի (02.11.2010), Տրիբուն (03.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> հա բա որ ոչ կարողանա աշխատի, ոչ էլ փող ուղարկող ունենա, բա կմեռնի, բա ինչ կանի....


Էտ ինձ նկատի ունեիր չէ՞ :LOL:  :LOL: 
Բա եթե էս եքա բոյս առաց պտի չկարողանամ էս եքա երկրում աշխատանք գտնեմ ուրեմն սատկելնել ա քիչ :LOL:  




> Դու չպետք ա շնորհակալ լինես, այլ պետություն կոչվածդ...
> Էդ եկող փողերի հաշվին ա, որ իրանք դեռ իշխանություն են կոչվում: Որ իրանք կարագ ու պեսոկ են ներմուծում, մարդիկ էլ էդ դրսից ուղարկած փողով առնում են:
> Հլը տեսնենք դա չլիներ, ոնց էր արտաքին առևտրի էդ կարգի բացասական հաշվեկշռոթվ ստեղ պետություն մնալու....


Էտ ռիսկ չե՞ք անում ասեք, որ էտ փոխերը իրանց գրպանն ա գնում, անունը դրեցիք, պեսոկ, ալյուր, մանդարին...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Գայլ, չեմ հասկանում ձեր ասածները...
Ինչ որ է...

Ձեր մեջ տեսնում եմ հայկական-երիտասարդական մաքսիմալիզմ, ձեր ասածից դատելով. "Բոյս առածչկարողանամ փող աշխատել..."
Հավատացեք, ոչ բոյը կապ ունի, ոչ տարիքը, ոչ հմտությունները:
Երբ երկիրը դառնում է անարդար, նույնիսկ արժանի մարդիկ կարող են սովից մեռնել:

Ջունգլիներում գոյատևում ա ուժեղը: Հետո՞ Ուրեմն մենք ջունգլի ենք՞ Ծերերը, բազմազավակները, ուղղակի թույլ մարդիկ մեռնեն՞
Հույս ունեմ՝ ֆաշիստ չեք, ոչ էլ նման գաղափարներով եք տոգորված...
Հասարակությունը պետք է ապահովի նույնիսկ ամենաանկարողների ապրուստը, հնարավորություն պետք ա տա...

----------

Բիձա (02.11.2010), Տրիբուն (03.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ, չեմ հասկանում ձեր ասածները...
> Ինչ որ է...


Միթե՞ ես եմ մեղավոր :Wink: 




> Ձեր մեջ տեսնում եմ հայկական-երիտասարդական մաքսիմալիզմ, ձեր ասածից դատելով. "Բոյս առածչկարողանամ փող աշխատել..."
> Հավատացեք, ոչ բոյը կապ ունի, ոչ տարիքը, ոչ հմտությունները:
> Երբ երկիրը դառնում է անարդար, նույնիսկ արժանի մարդիկ կարող են սովից մեռնել:


Խնդրում եմ իմ մեջ ավելորդ բաներ մի տեսեք:Երբ տվյալ խաղի կանոններով քեզ ցած են գլորում ուրեմն ժամանակն է իրենց կանոններով խաղալը :Wink: 



> Ջունգլիներում գոյատևում ա ուժեղը: Հետո՞ Ուրեմն մենք ջունգլի ենք՞ Ծերերը, բազմազավակները, ուղղակի թույլ մարդիկ մեռնեն՞
> Հույս ունեմ՝ ֆաշիստ չեք, ոչ էլ նման գաղափարներով եք տոգորված...
> Հասարակությունը պետք է ապահովի նույնիսկ ամենաանկարողների ապրուստը, հնարավորություն պետք ա տա...


 Ուժեղի մոտ թույլն է մեղավոր:Այդպես եղել է, այդպես կա և այդպես էլ կլինի:
Ինչպես ասել է գայլը, կյանքը ջունգլի է :LOL: 
Խնդրում եմ այլևս ձեր բարեկամների ուղղարկած փողը իմ և իմ նմանների վզին չփաթաթել :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Միթե՞ ես եմ մեղավոր


Բա չէ, ես եմ մեղավոր... Եթե կոնկրետ պատասխանեիք եւ մտքերը հստակ շարադրեիք... Ես ինչ եմ գրում, ինչ եք պատասխանում... Ձեզ նկատի չունեի, նկատի ունեի այն բոլոր մարդկանց, ովքեր միմիայն իրենց բարեկամների ուղարկած գումարով են ապրում:




> Ուժեղի մոտ թույլն է մեղավոր:Այդպես եղել է, այդպես կա և այդպես էլ կլինի:
> Ինչպես ասել է գայլը, կյանքը ջունգլի է
> Խնդրում եմ այլևս ձեր բարեկամների ուղղարկած փողը իմ և իմ նմանների վզին չփաթաթել


 Կյանքը մեզ պես անմակարդակ հայերի համար է ջունգլի, ում ուղեղը դեռ բավականաչափ չի զարգացել հասկանալու համար հումանիզմը ինչ է, իրար օգնելը որն է, ընդհանուր բարեկեցիկ երկիր կառուցելը որն է...
Մենակ գնում ուրիշի սարքածն եք տեսնում, չեք էլ հասկանում ՝ ինչիա իրանց մոտ լավ...

Դե եթե հասկանաիր, թե տնտեսությանդ վրա ինչ ազդեցություն են թողնում դրսից եկող փողերը, գուցե եւ ընդունեիր, որ մեր երկրի կարևորագույն առաջ մղող ուժերից մեկն է...

----------

Բիձա (02.11.2010), Տրիբուն (03.11.2010)

----------


## h_jak

Ով ասեց որ  աշխատանք չկա, հլը մտեք աշխատանքային աջակցման սայթեր, լիքը աշխատանք կա, բայց որ օրինակ սովետի ժամանակվա ինժեները եսքան տարի չի աշխատել իրա վրա ու նոր տեխնոլոգիաներից ընդհանրապես տեղյակ չի, կամ են հաշվապահը որ սկի կալկուլատորից օգտվել չգիտի խի պիտի գործ ունենա? Անպայման ամերիկայի նման պիտի լինի որ ձրիակերները, պետության ավելի շուտ մեր հաշվին ապրողները շատանան? կոնկրետ ես 3Դ մոդելավորող եմ, ես որ իմ վրա չաշխատեմ, նոր ծրագրերից տեղյակ չլինեմ մաքսիմում 2 տարի հետո գործ չեմ ունենա.
Հերաքա բողոքենք որ գործ չկա, աշխատել ուզողի համար միշտ էլ գործ կա.

----------

Gayl (02.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Բա չէ, ես եմ մեղավոր... Եթե կոնկրետ պատասխանեիք եւ մտքերը հստակ շարադրեիք... Ես ինչ եմ գրում, ինչ եք պատասխանում... Ձեզ նկատի չունեի, նկատի ունեի այն բոլոր մարդկանց, ովքեր միմիայն իրենց բարեկամների ուղարկած գումարով են ապրում:


Ամեն ինչ սկսեց այս տողերից.
«Շնորհակալ եմ նրանցից, որ ես կամ ու ապրում եմ:
Բայց իզուր ես ծիծաղում»
Եվ եթե այսքան պետք է խճճեիր ու խոսակցությունը այլ կողմ տանեիր ապա կարծում եմ դու իմ գրառման պետք է գործ չունենայիր :Wink: 




> Կյանքը մեզ պես անմակարդակ հայերի համար է ջունգլի, ում ուղեղը դեռ բավականաչափ չի զարգացել հասկանալու համար հումանիզմը ինչ է, իրար օգնելը որն է, ընդհանուր բարեկեցիկ երկիր կառուցելը որն է...
> Մենակ գնում ուրիշի սարքածն եք տեսնում, չեք էլ հասկանում ՝ ինչիա իրանց մոտ լավ...


Դե լավ էլի, ես էտ սրտաճմլիկ բառերից անչափ հուզվում եմ, բա որ էտքանը հասկանում եք էլ լաց ու կոծը որնա՞, դե տենց սրտաճմլիկ բառերով իրար օգնեք ու երկիր կառուցեք:



> Դե եթե հասկանաիր, թե տնտեսությանդ վրա ինչ ազդեցություն են թողնում դրսից եկող փողերը, գուցե եւ ընդունեիր, որ մեր երկրի կարևորագույն ուժերից մեկն է...


 Հարգելիս բայց դա չնշանակեց, որ եթե չանեն Հայաստանը կկործանվի և այլ հեքիաթներ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ով ասեց որ  աշխատանք չկա, հլը մտեք աշխատանքային աջակցման սայթեր, լիքը աշխատանք կա, բայց որ օրինակ սովետի ժամանակվա ինժեները եսքան տարի չի աշխատել իրա վրա ու նոր տեխնոլոգիաներից ընդհանրապես տեղյակ չի, կամ են հաշվապահը որ սկի կալկուլատորից օգտվել չգիտի խի պիտի գործ ունենա?.


 :Shok: 



> Անպայման ամերիկայի նման պիտի լինի որ ձրիակերները, պետության ավելի շուտ մեր հաշվին ապրողները շատանան? կոնկրետ ես 3Դ մոդելավորող եմ, ես որ իմ վրա չաշխատեմ, նոր ծրագրերից տեղյակ չլինեմ մաքսիմում 2 տարի հետո գործ չեմ ունենա.
> Հերաքա բողոքենք որ գործ չկա, աշխատել ուզողի համար միշտ էլ գործ կա


 :Shok: 

Բրավօօօօօ՜...
Հատընտիր մտքեր էին... Իսկը մեր հասարակությանը արժանի... 

հ.գ. Այսինքն՝ երբ որ դու բիձա դառնաս ու էլ չկարողանաս քո 3Դ մոդելավորումով աշխատել, որովհետև 4Դ մոդելավորում կլինի արդեն, քեզ կտանենք կգցենք Սովետաշենի զիբիլանոց... 

Համաձայն ես՞
հ.գ. Օֆ-օֆ... դե ինչի մասին կարելի ա հուսալ սենց մտածողներով լի երկրում...

----------

Հրատացի (02.11.2010), Տրիբուն (03.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> հ.գ. Օֆ-օֆ... դե ինչի մասին կարելի ա հուսալ սենց մտածողներով լի երկրում...


Բացի ակումբում սենց կայֆոտ գրելուց երկրիրդ փոխելու համար էտ ի՞նչ ես արել, որ հիմա էլ այսպիսի գրառում ես անում, էտ ով ա՞ գոհ, բայց հասկացեք էտ անտեր լացը հաց չի բերում:

----------


## h_jak

> Բրավօօօօօ՜...
> Հատընտիր մտքեր էին... Իսկը մեր հասարակությանը արժանի... 
> 
> հ.գ. Այսինքն՝ երբ որ դու բիձա դառնաս ու էլ չկարողանաս քո 3Դ մոդելավորումով աշխատել, որովհետև 4Դ մոդելավորում կլինի արդեն, քեզ կտանենք կգցենք Սովետաշենի զիբիլանոց... 
> 
> Համաձայն ես՞
> հ.գ. Օֆ-օֆ... դե ինչի մասին կարելի ա հուսալ սենց մտածողներով լի երկրում...


Եթե ես բիձա դառնամ ու 4Դ տեխնոլոգիաներից հետ ընկնեմ թող քցեն ուր ուզում են, բայց հուսով եմ իմ հիմիկվա աշխատասիրությունը չեմ կորցնի և կքայլեմ ժամանակին համահունչ.

----------


## Լեռնցի

Լաւ է ոտքով ելնես սարի լանջը, քան խօսքով ելնես կատարը:

Իսկ Նժդեհն ասել է. Իմանալուց հասկանալ մէկ շաբաթուա ճանապարհ է, հասկանալուց գործել, էլի մի շաբաթուա ճանապարհ:

Անհրաժեշտ է միայն, որ ամեն ոք զբաղուի իր գործով ու շենացնի իւր սուրբ Հայրենիքն իր ասպարեզում:

----------

Gayl (02.11.2010)

----------


## h_jak

> Բացի ակումբում սենց կայֆոտ գրելուց երկրիրդ փոխելու համար էտ ի՞նչ ես արել, որ հիմա էլ այսպիսի գրառում ես անում, էտ ով ա՞ գոհ, բայց հասկացեք էտ անտեր լացը հաց չի բերում:


Դե լացելը հեշտա դրա համար էլ ժողովուրդը հեշտիցա սկսել

----------

Gayl (02.11.2010)

----------


## h_jak

> Լաւ է ոտքով ելնես սարի լանջը, քան խօսքով ելնես կատարը:
> 
> Իսկ Նժդեհն ասել է. Իմանալուց հասկանալ մէկ շաբաթուա ճանապարհ է, հասկանալուց գործել, էլի մի շաբաթուա ճանապարհ:
> 
> Անհրաժեշտ է միայն, որ ամեն ոք զբաղուի իր գործով ու շենացնի իւր սուրբ Հայրենիքն իր ասպարեզում:


Աբրիս. Բայց հիմա ժողովուրդը ուրիշ գործերովա զբաղված. Գյուղացին խառնվումա քաղաքականության մեջ, ուսուցիչները մտածում են ինչիա կարտոֆիլը փչացել, սաղ խառնաշփոթա դառել

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Աբրիս. Բայց հիմա ժողովուրդը ուրիշ գործերովա զբաղված. Գյուղացին խառնվումա քաղաքականության մեջ, ուսուցիչները մտածում են ինչիա կարտոֆիլը փչացել, սաղ խառնաշփոթա դառել


Համա իմ ասածն էլ էդ է: 
Մի բան հարցնեմ.
Իսկ քո՞ գործը որն է, կ'ասե՞ս:

----------


## h_jak

> Համա իմ ասածն էլ էդ է: 
> Մի բան հարցնեմ.
> Իսկ քո՞ գործը որն է, կ'ասե՞ս:


Իմ գործերից մեկը Հայաստանում 3Դ-ն զարգացնելնա

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Իմ գործերից մեկը Հայաստանում 3Դ-ն զարգացնելնա


Դէ բարի գործերիդ յաջողութիւն:

յ.գ. Իսկ մի՞ւս գործդ որն է:

----------


## Bruno

> Իմ գործերից մեկը Հայաստանում 3Դ-ն զարգացնելնա


Դե ուրեմն գնա ռնգեղջյուրիդ կոտոշները մոդելավորի, ինչ՞ ես խառնվում քաղաքականությանը:  :Smile:

----------


## h_jak

Bruno , հարգելիս սմայլիկով վիրավորական արտահայտության իմաստը չի փոխվում, այլևս չվիրավորես

----------


## h_jak

> Դէ բարի գործերիդ յաջողութիւն:
> 
> յ.գ. Իսկ մի՞ւս գործդ որն է:


Մյուսը դա ազգի շատացումնա, իմ դաստիրակությամբ մեծացած քաղաքացիներ ունենալը

----------


## h_jak

> Դէ բարի գործերիդ յաջողութիւն:
> 
> յ.գ. Իսկ մի՞ւս գործդ որն է:


Բա դու ինչոս էս օգտակար լինում մեր երկրին

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Մյուսը դա ազգի շատացումնա, իմ դաստիրակությամբ մեծացած քաղաքացիներ ունենալը


Էս աւելի շատ բնազդ է, քան գործ: Ամէն մէկն էլ սիրում է իր տեսակը, գաղափարները տարածել եւ սիրում է նրանց, որոնց մէջ որոշ չափով տեսնում է դրանք:
Իսկ ազգի շատացմամբ ու դաստիարակութեամբ զբաղուող յատուկ մասնագէտներ ու մասնագիտութիւններ կան, որոնք աւելի լաւ ու ճիշտ են պատկերացնում առկայ խնդիրները:





> Բա դու ինչոս էս օգտակար լինում մեր երկրին


Դեռ ոչնչով: Ժամանակը կը գայ, բարին էլ հետը:  :Smile:

----------


## h_jak

> Էս աւելի շատ բնազդ է, քան գործ: Ամէն մէկն էլ սիրում է իր տեսակը, գաղափարները տարածել եւ սիրում է նրանց, որոնց մէջ որոշ չափով տեսնում է դրանք:
> Իսկ ազգի շատացմամբ ու դաստիարակութեամբ զբաղուող յատուկ մասնագէտներ ու մասնագիտութիւններ կան, որոնք աւելի լաւ ու ճիշտ են պատկերացնում առկայ խնդիրները:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Դեռ ոչնչով: Ժամանակը կը գայ, բարին էլ հետը:


 Ազգի դաստիրակությունը ձևավորվումա դաստիարակված երեխաներով, որտեղ իհարկե մեծ նշանակություն ունեն նաև դպրոցը և ուսուցիչները.

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ազգի դաստիրակությունը ձևավորվումա դաստիարակված երեխաներով, որտեղ իհարկե մեծ նշանակություն ունեն նաև դպրոցը և ուսուցիչները.


Որպեսզի որեւէ անհատ զբաղուի ազգի դաստիարակութեամբ, նա շատ երկար ճանապարհ պիտի անցած լինի, պէտք է 5 մատի պէս ճանաչի իր ազգն իր պատմութիւնով հանդերձ: Իսկ էդպիսի մարդիկ ծնւում են դարը մէկ:
Իսկ մնացածները պարզապէս կարող են կամուրջ լինել:

Հակառակ դէպքում, չի լինի դաստիարակութիւն, այլ...
Հարկ եմ համարում հիշեցնել մէկ այլ մի իմաստուն խօսք.

Շատ խելոքներն ու շատ հիմարները անվնաս են. վտանգավոր են կիսախելոքներն ու կիսահիմարները:
Ֆրեդրո

----------

davidus (02.11.2010), Բիձա (02.11.2010)

----------


## h_jak

> Որպեսզի որեւէ անհատ զբաղուի ազգի դաստիարակութեամբ, նա շատ երկար ճանապարհ պիտի անցած լինի, պէտք է 5 մատի պէս ճանաչի իր ազգն իր պատմութիւնով հանդերձ: Իսկ էդպիսի մարդիկ ծնւում են դարը մէկ:
> Իսկ մնացածները պարզապէս կարող են կամուրջ լինել:
> 
> Հակառակ դէպքում, չի լինի դաստիարակութիւն, այլ...
> Հարկ եմ համարում հիշեցնել մէկ այլ մի իմաստուն խօսք.
> 
> Շատ խելոքներն ու շատ հիմարները անվնաս են. վտանգավոր են կիսախելոքներն ու կիսահիմարները:
> Ֆրեդրո


Ֆրեդրոի խոսքերի հետ համաձայն եմ և հուսով եմ ես կիսախելոքների ու կիսահիմարների դասին չեմ պատկանում

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ֆրեդրոի խոսքերի հետ համաձայն եմ և հուսով եմ ես կիսախելոքների ու կիսահիմարների դասին չեմ պատկանում


Կներես անհամեստ հարցի համար.. երևի թե՝ պատասխանը պետք ա իմանայի, անկապ չհարցնեի. իսկ էդ դեպքում՝ որ մի խմբին ես քեզ դասում. շատ խելոքների թե շատ հիմարների?  :Pardon:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.11.2010), Տրիբուն (03.11.2010)

----------


## h_jak

> Կներես անհամեստ հարցի համար.. երևի թե՝ պատասխանը պետք ա իմանայի, անկապ չհարցնեի. իսկ էդ դեպքում՝ որ մի խմբին ես քեզ դասում. շատ խելոքների թե շատ հիմարների?


Իմ համեստ անձին ինչ անհամեստ հարցեր էս տալիս? Չեմ էլ պատասխանիի ինքներտ դատեք

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ֆրեդրոի խոսքերի հետ համաձայն եմ և հուսով եմ ես կիսախելոքների ու կիսահիմարների դասին չեմ պատկանում


Էդ արդէն դու աւելի լաւ կիմանաս, չնայած սեփական անձի ճանաչելը մարդկային բանականութեան ամենադժուար խնդիրներից է:

Ամէն դէպքում, ես կարող եմ հաստատ պնդել, որ ազգի դաստիարակութեան հարցում, հաստատ շատ խելոք չես: 
Կարող ես բաւարարուել կամուրջ լինելով:

----------


## davidus

> Աբրիս. Բայց հիմա ժողովուրդը ուրիշ գործերովա զբաղված. Գյուղացին խառնվումա քաղաքականության մեջ, ուսուցիչները մտածում են ինչիա կարտոֆիլը փչացել, սաղ խառնաշփոթա դառել


Իսկ քեզ հարց չե՞ս տվել, թե ինչի են ուսուցչիները խառնվում գյուղացիների կյանքին, իսկ գյուղացիներն էլ իրենց հերթին քաղաքականության վարպետ են ուզում դառնալ:

----------

Բիձա (02.11.2010)

----------


## h_jak

> Իսկ քեզ հարց չե՞ս տվել, թե ինչի են ուսուցչիները խառնվում գյուղացիների կյանքին, իսկ գյուղացիներն էլ իրենց հերթին քաղաքականության վարպետ են ուզում դառնալ:


Տվել եմ այդ հարցը, որի պատասխանն էլ իմ կարծիքով սա է. Մեծամտությունը, բոլորին թվումա որ իրանք ուրիշի գործը ավելի լավ կարան անեն

----------


## Հրատացի

> Տվել եմ այդ հարցը, որի պատասխանն էլ իմ կարծիքով սա է. Մեծամտությունը, բոլորին թվումա որ իրանք ուրիշի գործը ավելի լավ կարան անեն


Իսկ մտքովտ չի անցել ,որ գյուղացին վատ ա ապրում, հազիվ ծերը ծերին ա հասցնում, ու տեսնում ա մենակ իրա կյանքը չի տենց ու խնդրի լուծումը փնտրում ա. եթե համարում ես ,որ ուսուցչի աշխատանքը կարըորներից մեկն ա, չես մտածում խի՞ ա ուսուցիչը ետքան քիչ ստանում:Ու քո ասածը, որ քո ազգի զարգացման համար դու 3Դ մոդելավորումն ես զարգացնում, ասեմ քեզ դու փորձում ես քո գործը մեծարես.դու էտ անում ես քո համար ու քո ընտանիքի համար,ոչ մի ազգը զարգացնելու միտում չեմ տեսնում, Հակոբ ջան սկզբից պետք ա հետեվել որ մարդու իրավուննքները ոտի տակ չտան,հետո պետք ա հետեվեն որ ամեն իր գործի մասնագետ զբաղվի իրա գործով:


Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա շնորհակալ լինելու պահին, թե ումից է պետք շնորհակալ լինենք ես նկատի ունեի ազատամարտիկններին: Անձամբ ես ազատամարտիկններ եմ չանաչում ովքեր իրենց տեղը չգտան Հայաստանում, ու ստիպված եղան հեռանալ երկրից:
 Ինչ որ մեկը այս ֆորումում ունի՞ հավաստի տեղեկություններ Հայաստանի ներգաղթի ու արտագաղթի մասին: Կամ  ինչքա՞ն է տարեկան Հայաստան արտասահմանում աշխատողների հաշվին փող փոխանցվում:Ու խի՞ չի էտ փողերի հաշվին առաջնթաց գրանցվում:


Հայերիս մեծագույն խնդիրն միմյանց նկատմամբ անտարբերությունն է:

----------

davidus (02.11.2010), Tig (03.11.2010), Բիձա (02.11.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Տվել եմ այդ հարցը, որի պատասխանն էլ իմ կարծիքով սա է. Մեծամտությունը, բոլորին թվումա որ իրանք ուրիշի գործը ավելի լավ կարան անեն


Ապեր, ինձնից քեզ խորհուրդ, մարդկանց հետ մի քիչ ավելի շատ շփվի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ գործերից մեկը Հայաստանում 3Դ-ն զարգացնելնա


Էս թեմայի շրջանակներում, կարա՞նք մի հատ ազգովի 3D խելքի գանք: 

Ես էլ խադավիկ եմ ընկեր, ու կոնկրետ շառավոյների հարցերը քննարկում եմ համապատասխան թեմայում: Ձեռի հետ էլ ավտոսիրողներին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս առանց հապաղելու ապահովագրել իրենց տրանսպորտային միջոցները՝ դրիսց կամ ներսից էկած կամ հալալ քրտինքով աշխատած 3D փողերով, մինչև խորը ծերություն, աշխատունակությունը բարձր պահած:

----------

davidus (03.11.2010), Բիձա (03.11.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տվել եմ այդ հարցը, որի պատասխանն էլ իմ կարծիքով սա է. Մեծամտությունը, բոլորին թվումա որ իրանք ուրիշի գործը ավելի լավ կարան անեն


h_jak ջան, ընկերոջս հարսանիքը կարա՞ս 3D սարքես, հատկապես տերտերին՝ աֆտոյի լուկից կամեռայով նկարելուց: Լրիվ էքշըն ա:

----------

Բիձա (03.11.2010)

----------


## h_jak

> Ու քո ասածը, որ քո ազգի զարգացման համար դու 3Դ մոդելավորումն ես զարգացնում, ասեմ քեզ դու փորձում ես քո գործը մեծարես.դու էտ անում ես քո համար ու քո ընտանիքի համար,ոչ մի ազգը զարգացնելու միտում չեմ տեսնում.:


Ես նորից կրկնեմ ամեն մարդ իրա գործով թող զբաղվի, ու թեկուզ իրա ընտանիքի մասին մտածի, չէ որ ազգը ընտանիքներիցա կազմված.




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա շնորհակալ լինելու պահին, թե ումից է պետք շնորհակալ լինենք ես նկատի ունեի ազատամարտիկններին: Անձամբ ես ազատամարտիկններ եմ չանաչում ովքեր իրենց տեղը չգտան Հայաստանում, ու ստիպված եղան հեռանալ երկրից:
>  Ինչ որ մեկը այս ֆորումում ունի՞ հավաստի տեղեկություններ Հայաստանի ներգաղթի ու արտագաղթի մասին: Կամ  ինչքա՞ն է տարեկան Հայաստան արտասահմանում աշխատողների հաշվին փող փոխանցվում:Ու խի՞ չի էտ փողերի հաշվին առաջնթաց գրանցվում:
> 
> 
> Հայերիս մեծագույն խնդիրն միմյանց նկատմամբ անտարբերությունն է:



Շատ ազատամարտիկններ էլ գիտեմ որ ամերիկայից, Սիրիայից իրենց բարեկեցիկ կյանքը թողեցին եկան , պայքարեցին ու մնացին ստեղ.

----------


## h_jak

> Ապեր, ինձնից քեզ խորհուրդ, մարդկանց հետ մի քիչ ավելի շատ շփվի...


Շփումներս ինձ հերիքում են, ամեն տեսակ մարդկանց հետ էլ շփվում եմ, թե ձրիակեր երիտասարդների, որորնք իրենց ծնողների հաշվին են ապրում, թե աշխատասեր ու խելացի մարդու, թե գյուղացու հետ, թե փողի մեջ լող տվող լպիրժների, թե ...

----------


## h_jak

> h_jak ջան, ընկերոջս հարսանիքը կարա՞ս 3D սարքես, հատկապես տերտերին՝ աֆտոյի լուկից կամեռայով նկարելուց: Լրիվ էքշըն ա:


Եթե խոսքերտ չչափավորես էքշընը վրետ կզգաս.

----------

Gayl (03.11.2010), Հրատացի (03.11.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Շփումներս ինձ հերիքում են, ամեն տեսակ մարդկանց հետ էլ շփվում եմ, թե ձրիակեր երիտասարդների, որորնք իրենց ծնողների հաշվին են ապրում, թե աշխատասեր ու խելացի մարդու, թե գյուղացու հետ, թե փողի մեջ լող տվող լպիրժների, թե ...


Քիչ ա, շատ քիչ ա: Բայց ամենավատը գիտե՞ս որն ա, որ նույնիսկ քո ասած էդքաաան շփումներից հետո դու եկել ես են եզրահանգման, որ



> *բոլորին թվումա որ իրանք ուրիշի գործը ավելի լավ կարան անեն:*


Մտահոգիչ ա ապեր:

----------


## h_jak

> Քիչ ա, շատ քիչ ա: Բայց ամենավատը գիտե՞ս որն ա, որ նույնիսկ քո ասած էդքաաան շփումներից հետո դու եկել ես են եզրահանգման, որ
> 
> 
> Մտահոգիչ ա ապեր:


Կարաս ասես օրինակ  ինչի ես քաղաքականության մեջ չեմ խառնվում, կամ ինչի գյուղացուն չեմ փորձում խորհուրդ տամ? որովհետև խելքս չի հասնում ու պետք էլ չի որ հասնի, իմ խելքը իմ մասնագիտական ոլորտումա պետք աշխատացնեմ, ոչ թե սրան նրան ասեմ սխալ էս անում, սկսեմ խորհուրդներ տալ.
Դու տենց չես կարծում? Դու ինչ էս մտածում?

----------


## davidus

> *Կարաս ասես օրինակ  ինչի ես քաղաքականության մեջ չեմ խառնվում*, կամ ինչի գյուղացուն չեմ փորձում խորհուրդ տամ? որովհետև խելքս չի հասնում ու պետք էլ չի որ հասնի, իմ խելքը իմ մասնագիտական ոլորտումա պետք աշխատացնեմ, ոչ թե սրան նրան ասեմ սխալ էս անում, սկսեմ խորհուրդներ տալ.
> Դու տենց չես կարծում? Դու ինչ էս մտածում?


Որովհետև զբաղմունք ունես, գործ ունես ձեռքիդ տակ, հնարավոր ա, որ կյանքի ողջ ծանրությունը մեջքիդ դեռ չես զգացել: Այ դրա համար չես խառնվում:
Իսկ եթե ես կաողանայի միանշանակ պատասխան տալ այն հարցին, թե ինչի ամեն ոք իր գործով չի զբաղվում, երևի ինձ նոբելյան մրցական տային:

Որպեսզի ամեն մեկը իր գործով զբաղվի, նախ պետք է, որ զբաղվելու գործ ունենա, ու այդ գործով իր պատկերացումների գոնե մինիմումով ապահովվի իր ընտանիքը: Երկրորդ, պիտի սոցիալական արդարություն տեսնի: Երրորդ, պիտի իրավական արդարություն տեսնի: Չորրորդ, պիտի ինքն իր երկրից օտարված չլինի: Հինգերորդ, պիտի ինքն իրեն քաղաքացի համարի: 
Շարունակե՞մ...

----------

Բիձա (03.11.2010)

----------


## h_jak

> Որովհետև զբաղմունք ունես, գործ ունես ձեռքիդ տակ, հնարավոր ա, որ կյանքի ողջ ծանրությունը մեջքիդ դեռ չես զգացել: Այ դրա համար չես խառնվում:
> Իսկ եթե ես կաողանայի միանշանակ պատասխան տալ այն հարցին, թե ինչի ամեն ոք իր գործով չի զբաղվում, երևի ինձ նոբելյան մրցական տային:
> 
> Որպեսզի ամեն մեկը իր գործով զբաղվի, նախ պետք է, որ զբաղվելու գործ ունենա, ու այդ գործով իր պատկերացումների գոնե մինիմումով ապահովվի իր ընտանիքը: Երկրորդ, պիտի սոցիալական արդարություն տեսնի: Երրորդ, պիտի իրավական արդարություն տեսնի: Չորրորդ, պիտի ինքն իր երկրից օտարված չլինի: Հինգերորդ, պիտի ինքն իրեն քաղաքացի համարի: 
> Շարունակե՞մ...


 Որովհետև զբաղմունք ունես, գործ ունես ձեռքիդ տակ, հնարավոր ա, որ կյանքի ողջ ծանրությունը մեջքիդ դեռ չես զգացել: 

Հայրս մահացավ երբ ես 5 տարեկան էի, ինձ մայրսա մեծացրել, ինչի չասեմ օրա եղել որ սոված եմ քնել ու երևի հենց դա էր իմ աշխատելու և բարեկեցիկ կյանքին ձգտելու պատճառը. 16 տարեկանից աշխատել եմ, ու կպած ոչ թե ձեռի հետ. բայց ընգեր ունեմ 22 տարեկանա մինչև հիամ 10 դրամ չի վաստակել ու առանձնապես ձգտում էլ չունի. հիմա ինձ ասում էս որ կյանքի ողջ ծանրությունը մեջքիս  չեմ զգացել?



սոցիալական արդարություն տեսնի? դու նկատի ունես որ արդար չի որ ջպերով մարդիք կամ լակոտներ  կան? դրա բացատրությունը միայն նախանձնա, խի չունենան որ, որովհետև դու չունես? հմմմ տարբերակա. ետ ջպերովների մի մասը բիզնեսմենա , կոնկրետ ես բիզնեսից հեռու եմ ու չեմ էլ ասում խի ես չունեմ, մյուսն էլ գողա, ..., կաշառակերա,... դրանց նման էլ չեմ ուզում ապրեմ.

իրավական արդարություն տեսնի? խի չկա? կա բայց օրենքը իմացողների համարա. ես ինքս եմ հանդիպել անօրինականությունների բայց երբ որ հասկացնել տվեցի (օրենսգրքից հոդվածներ էի տպել ու հետս տարել) որ ես տեղյակ եմ օրենքից, միանգամից ամեն ինչ արագ ու օրինական ստացվեց.

պիտի ինքն իր երկրից օտարված չլինի? ոչ մեկ էլ օտարված չի, մարդիք են ուղակի իրենց օտարված համարում որպեսզի բողոքելու տող ունենան.

----------


## davidus

> Որովհետև զբաղմունք ունես, գործ ունես ձեռքիդ տակ, հնարավոր ա, որ կյանքի ողջ ծանրությունը մեջքիդ դեռ չես զգացել: 
> 
> Հայրս մահացավ երբ ես 5 տարեկան էի, ինձ մայրսա մեծացրել, ինչի չասեմ օրա եղել որ սոված եմ քնել ու երևի հենց դա էր իմ աշխատելու և բարեկեցիկ կյանքին ձգտելու պատճառը. 16 տարեկանից աշխատել եմ, ու կպած ոչ թե ձեռի հետ. բայց ընգեր ունեմ 22 տարեկանա մինչև հիամ 10 դրամ չի վաստակել ու առանձնապես ձգտում էլ չունի. հիմա ինձ ասում էս որ կյանքի ողջ ծանրությունը մեջքիս  չեմ զգացել?


Ցավում եմ, չէի ուզենա նորից քեզ հիշեցնել կորուստդ: Մի համեմատի քեզ ու ընկերոջդ: Նա փող վաստակելու կարիք երևի չի ունեցել, դրա համար չի էլ փորձել վաստակել: Բայց հնարավոր ա, որ մի քանի տարի հետո ինքը քեզնից ավելի «կպած» փող աշխատի, ու ավելի լավ արդյունքի հասնի:




> սոցիալական արդարություն տեսնի? *դու նկատի ունես որ արդար չի որ ջպերով մարդիք կամ լակոտներ  կան?* դրա բացատրությունը միայն *նախանձնա*, խի չունենան որ, որովհետև դու չունես? հմմմ տարբերակա. ետ ջպերովների մի մասը բիզնեսմենա , կոնկրետ ես բիզնեսից հեռու եմ ու չեմ էլ ասում խի ես չունեմ, մյուսն էլ գողա, ..., կաշառակերա,... դրանց նման էլ չեմ ուզում ապրեմ.


Չէ, կակ ռազ հենց էդ ի նկատի չունեի: Սոցիալական արդարության մեջ մտնում է նաև աշխատանքիդ դիմաց համապատասխան հատուցումը` աշխատավարձի տեսքով: Էսօր Հայաստանում աշխատանքի վարձատրությունը խայտառակ վատ ա, երբ քունավոր քիմիական գործարանում աշխատող բանվորը ամսական ստանոըւմ է 70.000 դրամ, իսկ այդ նույն գործարանի ինչ որ արտադրամասի ղեկավար ստանում, է շուրջ 1.3 մլն դրամ: Այ էս ա սոցիալական անարդարությունը: Նախանձը չի, ապեր, այլ ընդամենը նույնը ունենալու ցանկությունն ա: Դրան ասում են հասարակության բևեռացում: Երբ մի մասը ապրում ա ցոփ ու շվայտ կյանքով, իսկ մյուս մասը օրվա հացի խնդիր ա լուծում: ՄԻ քանի տարի առաջ ես համոզված էի, որ միջին խավը Հայաստանում կամաց-կամաց ավելի ա մեծանում, սակայն հիմա գտնում եմ, որ չէ, էդպես չի:

ՏԵս ասում ես գող ա, կաշառակեր ա: Բայց կյանքում մտքովտ չի անցել. որ էդ գողն ու կաշառակերը քո փողերն են գողանում ու ուտում, ու քո վրա իսկի խաբար էլ չկա: Ու ասեմ քեզ, իրանց կյանքով ապրելու համար բազմաթիվ հետևների պետք ա «օճառվել», ինչը անել ամեն մեկը իրեն թույլ չի տա, զուտ գոնե նրա համար, որ մի փոքր խիղճ, ազնվություն ու սրբություն ա մնացել հոգում:




> իրավական արդարություն տեսնի? *խի չկա?* կա բայց օրենքը իմացողների համարա. ես ինքս եմ *հանդիպել անօրինականությունների*, բայց երբ որ հասկացնել տվեցի (օրենսգրքից հոդվածներ էի տպել ու հետս տարել) որ ես տեղյակ եմ օրենքից, միանգամից ամեն ինչ արագ ու օրինական ստացվեց.


Կներես իհարկե, բայց տեսածդ անօրինականության էն ամենաանշառ, պարզ տարբերակն ա: Մի տարի առաջ մի հատ նյութ էի դրել ստեղ, որտեղ Գյումրու քաղաքապետը, ելնելով հույժ կարևոր խնդիրներից, քաղաքապետարանի համար 2 հատ BMW X5 գնեց, անօրինականությունը նա է, երբ 2005թ-ին Երևան քաղաքում բոլոր ավտոտնակները, որոնք փոքր ինչ համապատասխանում էին քաղաքաշինական ստանդարտներին, հնարավորթյուն տվեցին սեփականաշնորհել: Արեցին, վերջացրեցին, բայց ուղիղ երեք համիս հետո կառավարությունը նոր որոշում հանեց, որ հետայսու ավտոտնակները ոչ թե պիտի ունենան հասցեներ, այլ որոշակի անհատական համարներ, որի համար պետք էր սեփականության վկայկանը հանելու գործընթացը նորից սկսել: Այսինքն` էն ժամանակվա թաղապետարան, հետո նոտար, հետո կադաստր, հետո նորից թաղապետարան: Նորից մի 50.000 փող քցելու ընտիր մեթոդ:

Այ սենց բաներն են անօրինականությունները, իրավական անարդարությունը, երբ քեզ ծառայելու համար ստեղծված կառույցը հարստահարում ա հենց քեզ:




> պիտի ինքն իր երկրից օտարված չլինի? ոչ մեկ էլ օտարված չի, մարդիք են ուղակի իրենց օտարված համարում որպեսզի բողոքելու տող ունենան.


Քանի՞ անգամ ես գնացել ընտրության: Քանի անգամ ես գնացել պատգամավորիդ կամ վարչական շրջանիդ ղեկավարի մոտ ու քեզ հուզող հարցերը նրան տվել: Քանի անգամ են համայնքիդ գույքը օտարելուց կամ որևէ կապիտալ խոշոր գործ անելուց քո կարծիքը հարցրել: 
Ապեր, սրան ասում են տեղական ժողովրդավարություն, որի մասին քո «բողոքող» ազգի 99%-ը իսկի խաբար էլ չի: Տո լավ են անում, որ բողոքում են, դրա իրավունքը ունեն, էն էլ սահմանադրությամբ ամրագրված:

----------


## h_jak

> Ցավում եմ, չէի ուզենա նորից քեզ հիշեցնել կորուստդ: Մի համեմատի քեզ ու ընկերոջդ: Նա փող վաստակելու կարիք երևի չի ունեցել, դրա համար չի էլ փորձել վաստակել: Բայց հնարավոր ա, որ մի քանի տարի հետո ինքը քեզնից ավելի «կպած» փող աշխատի, ու ավելի լավ արդյունքի հասնի:
> 
> 
> 
> Չէ, կակ ռազ հենց էդ ի նկատի չունեի: Սոցիալական արդարության մեջ մտնում է նաև աշխատանքիդ դիմաց համապատասխան հատուցումը` աշխատավարձի տեսքով: Էսօր Հայաստանում աշխատանքի վարձատրությունը խայտառակ վատ ա, երբ քունավոր քիմիական գործարանում աշխատող բանվորը ամսական ստանոըւմ է 70.000 դրամ, իսկ այդ նույն գործարանի ինչ որ արտադրամասի ղեկավար ստանում, է շուրջ 1.3 մլն դրամ: Այ էս ա սոցիալական անարդարությունը: Նախանձը չի, ապեր, այլ ընդամենը նույնը ունենալու ցանկությունն ա: Դրան ասում են հասարակության բևեռացում: Երբ մի մասը ապրում ա ցոփ ու շվայտ կյանքով, իսկ մյուս մասը օրվա հացի խնդիր ա լուծում: ՄԻ քանի տարի առաջ ես համոզված էի, որ միջին խավը Հայաստանում կամաց-կամաց ավելի ա մեծանում, սակայն հիմա գտնում եմ, որ չէ, էդպես չի:
> 
> ՏԵս ասում ես գող ա, կաշառակեր ա: Բայց կյանքում մտքովտ չի անցել. որ էդ գողն ու կաշառակերը քո փողերն են գողանում ու ուտում, ու քո վրա իսկի խաբար էլ չկա: Ու ասեմ քեզ, իրանց կյանքով ապրելու համար բազմաթիվ հետևների պետք ա «օճառվել», ինչը անել ամեն մեկը իրեն թույլ չի տա, զուտ գոնե նրա համար, որ մի փոքր խիղճ, ազնվություն ու սրբություն ա մնացել հոգում:
> 
> 
> ...


Գրածդ արգումենտների հետ համարյա համաձայն եմ չնայած հակադրվելու շատ տեղեր կան. ես ընդամենը մի բան ասեմ.
Գիտես ինչի չեմ բողոքում որովհետև  բարոյապես դրա իրավունքը չունեմ, ես չեմ կարա ինչ որ բան պահանջեմ երբ ինքս իմ պարտականությունները թերի եմ կատարում. օրինակ ես ստանում եմ շատ ավելի քան գրվածա իմ գործատուի հարկային հաշվետվության մեջ, 45000 գրած, հետևաբար իմ գործատուն վճարումա 45000-ից իմ եկամտահարկը և կենսաթոշակային ֆոնդը. Փաստորեն ես չեմ կատարում իմ հարկային պարտավորությունները, այդ դեպքում ինչ իրավունք ունեմ ինչ որ մեկից ինչ որ բան պահանջելու՞.

----------


## Լեռնցի

davidus ջան, հազար ու մի քաղաքագէտ կայ, տնտեսագէտ կայ, մարդու իրաւունքների պաշտպան կայ, կուսակցութիւններ կան, մտավորականներ կան, իրենք պիտի առկայ անարդարութիւնների դէմ պայքարեն: Այսինքն՝ ամէն մարդ իր գործը՚

Ստեղ ջուր ծեծելով ոչ մի հարց էլ չի լուծուի, հակառակը, մարդ կարայ իր մասնագիտական, իր ասպարեզի մի գիտելիք աւել սովորի ու էդ ոլորտը առաջ տանի:
Թէ չէ մի էրկու դրոշակ սարքել հետեւից վազել... գործերը կէսատ են մնում...

----------

h_jak (03.11.2010)

----------


## Tig

> davidus ջան, հազար ու մի քաղաքագէտ կայ, տնտեսագէտ կայ, մարդու իրաւունքների պաշտպան կայ, կուսակցութիւններ կան, մտավորականներ կան, իրենք պիտի առկայ անարդարութիւնների դէմ պայքարեն: Այսինքն՝ ամէն մարդ իր գործը՚
> 
> Ստեղ ջուր ծեծելով ոչ մի հարց էլ չի լուծուի, հակառակը, մարդ կարայ իր մասնագիտական, իր ասպարեզի մի գիտելիք աւել սովորի ու էդ ոլորտը առաջ տանի:
> Թէ չէ մի էրկու դրոշակ սարքել հետեւից վազել... գործերը կէսատ են մնում...


Արթուր ջան, եթե էդ հազարումի մասնագետները իրանց գործը լավ չեն անում ուրեմն պիտի մեր նմանները իրանց ստիպեն, որ լավ աշխատեն, ոչ թե իրանց փոխարեն անեն իրանց գործը, այլ ստիպեն, որ համապատասխան մասնագետները անեն իրանց գործը: Իսկ մեր իրականության մեջ ոչ իրանց գործը անողներ կան ոչ էլ ստիպողներ:

----------

davidus (03.11.2010), h_jak (03.11.2010), Աթեիստ (04.11.2010), Հրատացի (03.11.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Գրածդ արգումենտների հետ համարյա համաձայն եմ չնայած հակադրվելու *շատ տեղեր կան*. ես ընդամենը մի բան ասեմ.
> Գիտես ինչի չեմ բողոքում որովհետև  *բարոյապես դրա իրավունքը չունեմ*, ես չեմ կարա ինչ որ բան պահանջեմ երբ ինքս իմ պարտականությունները թերի եմ կատարում. օրինակ *ես ստանում եմ շատ ավելի քան գրվածա իմ գործատուի հարկային հաշվետվության մեջ*, 45000 գրած, հետևաբար իմ գործատուն վճարումա 45000-ից իմ եկամտահարկը և կենսաթոշակային ֆոնդը. Փաստորեն ես չեմ կատարում իմ հարկային պարտավորությունները, այդ դեպքում ինչ իրավունք ունեմ ինչ որ մեկից ինչ որ բան պահանջելու՞.


Եթե դժվար չի կասես, որոնք են էդ շատ տեղերը:

Ըհը, տեսար, ասածս ապացուցեցիր: Ապեր, իսկ դու գիտես, որ էն գումարը, որի դիմաց հիմա քո գործատուն սոց.վճարի ու եկամտահարկի փոպանցումները չի կատարում, ազդելու ա քոթոշակի մեծության վրա: Երբ որ թոշակի անցնես, են ժամանակ կհասկանաս, որ եթե հիմա ամբողջությամբ մուծեիր եկամտահարկդ ու սոց.վճարը, ապա թոշակի անցնելիսավելի շատ թոշակ կստանայիր ու օր ծերության ավելի ապահովված կլինեիր: Չեղավ, որ հիմա քո ազնիվ աշխատանքի մի մասը գողանում են, ու դու ձայն չես հանում, ու հլը մի բան էլ ասում ես, որ իրավոնւք չունես բողոքելու:

Սակայն մյուս կողմից ասում ես, որ Հայաստանում աշխատանք շատ կա, ման եկող ա պետք: Հիմա որ բողոքես, հաստատ աշխատանքից ազատվելու ես, չէ՞: Ըհը, այսինքն` չես բողոքում, որ աշխատանքից չազատվես: Բայց որ ազատվես, նույն հեշտությամբ կգտնե՞ս աշխատանք: Իհարկե չէ:

Ընենց որ, h_jak ջան, կյանքը էդքան էլ պարզ չի, ինչքան մենք ենք կարողանում պատկերացնել:

----------

Tig (03.11.2010), Աթեիստ (04.11.2010), Հրատացի (03.11.2010)

----------


## davidus

> davidus ջան, հազար ու մի քաղաքագէտ կայ, տնտեսագէտ կայ, մարդու իրաւունքների պաշտպան կայ, կուսակցութիւններ կան, մտավորականներ կան, իրենք պիտի առկայ անարդարութիւնների դէմ պայքարեն: Այսինքն՝ ամէն մարդ իր գործը՚
> 
> Ստեղ ջուր ծեծելով ոչ մի հարց էլ չի լուծուի, հակառակը, մարդ կարայ իր մասնագիտական, իր ասպարեզի մի գիտելիք աւել սովորի ու էդ ոլորտը առաջ տանի:
> Թէ չէ մի էրկու դրոշակ սարքել հետեւից վազել... գործերը կէսատ են մնում...


Լեռնցի ջան, եթե էդ նույն քաղաքագետն ու տնտեսագետը, իրավունքների պաշտպանն ու կուսակցությունները կոնկրետ քո իրավունքների ու քո նկատմամբ իրականցված անարդարություների վրա թքած ունեն, ուրեմն պիտի շարունակե՞ս քո գործով զբաղվել:

Տղերք, նման թեթև բաներ մի գրեք էլի: Որպեսզի ամեն մեկը իր գործով զբաղվի, դրա համար շատ բան պիտի նախապատրաստվի, էն էլ «վերևից»:

----------

Tig (03.11.2010)

----------


## h_jak

> Եթե դժվար չի կասես, որոնք են էդ շատ տեղերը:
> 
> Ըհը, տեսար, ասածս ապացուցեցիր: Ապեր, իսկ դու գիտես, որ էն գումարը, որի դիմաց հիմա քո գործատուն սոց.վճարի ու եկամտահարկի փոպանցումները չի կատարում, ազդելու ա քոթոշակի մեծության վրա: Երբ որ թոշակի անցնես, են ժամանակ կհասկանաս, որ եթե հիմա ամբողջությամբ մուծեիր եկամտահարկդ ու սոց.վճարը, ապա թոշակի անցնելիսավելի շատ թոշակ կստանայիր ու օր ծերության ավելի ապահովված կլինեիր: Չեղավ, որ հիմա քո ազնիվ աշխատանքի մի մասը գողանում են, ու դու ձայն չես հանում, ու հլը մի բան էլ ասում ես, որ իրավոնւք չունես բողոքելու:
> 
> Սակայն մյուս կողմից ասում ես, որ Հայաստանում աշխատանք շատ կա, ման եկող ա պետք: Հիմա որ բողոքես, հաստատ աշխատանքից ազատվելու ես, չէ՞: Ըհը, այսինքն` չես բողոքում, որ աշխատանքից չազատվես: Բայց որ ազատվես, նույն հեշտությամբ կգտնե՞ս աշխատանք: Իհարկե չէ:
> 
> Ընենց որ, h_jak ջան, կյանքը էդքան էլ պարզ չի, ինչքան մենք ենք կարողանում պատկերացնել:



Նայի եթե հիմա իմ գործատուն ինձ ինչ որ գումարա տալիս, եթե ես խնդրեմ կամ ստիպեմ որ ինքը իմ սոցերը լրիվ վճարի ինքը իմ աշխատավարձիցա պահելու, իսկ ինձ դա պետք չի քանի որ եթե ես հիմա հաստատ իմանամ որ ծերությանս ժամանակ թոշակի հույսին եմ լինելու այլ ոչ թե իմ ստեղծած ինչ որ փողաբեր գործի ես հենց հիմա կգնամ ու ինքնասպան կլինեմ, ես իմ նաղդը թողած պետբյուդջեյում փող համաքեմ ինչա ինձ մի 15-20 հազար  փող են տալու հետո՞.
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա իմ բողոքելուն ես իմ գործից չեմ բողոքում, ինձ բոլորն էլ հարմարվում են. իսկ եթե դուրս գամ հաջորդ օրը ուրիշ գործի կլինեմ, որովհետև ես մենակ իմ գործով եմ զբաղվում ու  իմ գործը լավ եմ անում .

----------


## h_jak

> Լեռնցի ջան, եթե էդ նույն քաղաքագետն ու տնտեսագետը, իրավունքների պաշտպանն ու կուսակցությունները կոնկրետ քո իրավունքների ու քո նկատմամբ իրականցված անարդարություների վրա թքած ունեն, ուրեմն պիտի շարունակե՞ս քո գործով զբաղվել:
> 
> Տղերք, նման թեթև բաներ մի գրեք էլի: Որպեսզի ամեն մեկը իր գործով զբաղվի, դրա համար շատ բան պիտի նախապատրաստվի, էն էլ «վերևից»:



Խի պիտի գան տները մտնեն ու հարցնեն ով ինչ պրոբլեմ ունի՞
Ժողովուրդը սկի ալարումա կամ պալոժ չի համարում զանգի նախարարության թեժ գիծ 2 րոպե խոսա , ոնց զբաղվեն՞
Սկի որ ավտոն խփում են արագ քաշում են մի հանդարտ տեղ ու սկսում վիճել ու ծեծել իրար որ պարզեն թե ովա մեղավոր, խի գայի չեն կանչում՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Խի պիտի գան տները մտնեն ու հարցնեն ով ինչ պրոբլեմ ունի՞
> Ժողովուրդը սկի ալարումա կամ պալոժ չի համարում զանգի նախարարության թեժ գիծ 2 րոպե խոսա , ոնց զբաղվեն՞
> Սկի որ ավտոն խփում են արագ քաշում են մի հանդարտ տեղ ու սկսում *վիժել* ու ծեծել իրար որ պարզեն թե ովա մեղաոր, խի գայի չեն կանչում՞


*ՎԻԺԵ՞Լ*

----------


## Բիձա

> Որովհետև զբաղմունք ունես, գործ ունես ձեռքիդ տակ, հնարավոր ա, որ կյանքի ողջ ծանրությունը մեջքիդ դեռ չես զգացել: 
> 
> Հայրս մահացավ երբ ես 5 տարեկան էի, ինձ մայրսա մեծացրել, ինչի չասեմ օրա եղել որ սոված եմ քնել ու երևի հենց դա էր իմ աշխատելու և բարեկեցիկ կյանքին ձգտելու պատճառը. 16 տարեկանից աշխատել եմ, ու կպած ոչ թե ձեռի հետ. բայց ընգեր ունեմ 22 տարեկանա մինչև հիամ 10 դրամ չի վաստակել ու առանձնապես ձգտում էլ չունի. հիմա ինձ ասում էս որ կյանքի ողջ ծանրությունը մեջքիս  չեմ զգացել?
> 
> 
> 
> սոցիալական արդարություն տեսնի? դու նկատի ունես որ արդար չի որ ջպերով մարդիք կամ լակոտներ  կան? դրա բացատրությունը միայն նախանձնա, խի չունենան որ, որովհետև դու չունես? հմմմ տարբերակա. ետ ջպերովների մի մասը բիզնեսմենա , կոնկրետ ես բիզնեսից հեռու եմ ու չեմ էլ ասում խի ես չունեմ, մյուսն էլ գողա, ..., կաշառակերա,... դրանց նման էլ չեմ ուզում ապրեմ.
> 
> իրավական արդարություն տեսնի? խի չկա? կա բայց օրենքը իմացողների համարա. ես ինքս եմ հանդիպել անօրինականությունների բայց երբ որ հասկացնել տվեցի (օրենսգրքից հոդվածներ էի տպել ու հետս տարել) որ ես տեղյակ եմ օրենքից, միանգամից ամեն ինչ արագ ու օրինական ստացվեց.
> ...


h_jak, Իսկապես ցավում եմ քո դառը մանկության համար և ուրախ եմ, որ անցնելով այդ ամենի միջով դու չես շեղվել նորմալից, մասանգետ ես դառել ու կյանք մտել որպես լիարժեք մարդ:
Էստեղ մենք ոչ թե իրար խելք ենք սովորեցնում, կամ հուշում, թե ով ինչ անի, այլ  քննարկում ենք ընդհանուր մոտեցումներ ու հարցեր որոնք զուտ տեսական նշանակության են: 
Մեզանից ոմանք կարծում են, որ որևէ լուրջ պրոբլեմ մեր հասարակությունը չունի և ժամանակի ընթացքում կամաց-կամաց հարցերը կլուծվեն:  Ոմանք կարծում են, որ նախապես պետք է հասկանալ, թե մեր վիճակում եղած հասարակությունը ինչ սկզբունքային տարբերություններ ունի բարգաված հասարակություններից, որ տարբերությունների վերացման ճանապարհները գտնի: 
Ումանք քո պես մտածում են, որ եթե ամեն մեկն իր բաժին գործն անի, ապա հարցերը կլուծվեն: Ոմանք կարծում են, որ եթե օրենքը իշխի, ամեն ինչ կարգի կգա: 
Այսինքն կան "ինչը ինչպես անելը" նախապես հասկանալու կողմնակիցներ և կան նրանք, որոնք ասում են, թե դա ձեր խելքի բանը չէ- դուք աշխատեք, ենթարկվեք, սպասեք, ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի:
Սա է այս բաժնում քննարկում տանելու  էությունը՝ քննարկմամբ հասկանալու մեզնից ամեն մեկի մոտեցման թերությունները և գալ ճշմարտությանը ավելի մոտ տեսակետների: 
Մյուս կողմից էլ ես ականատես եղա, թե դու ինչպիսի հեշտությամբ բացահայտ անթույլատրելի ագրեսսիայի գնացիր Տրիբունի հանդեպ, որի դիրքորոշումներին ու ոճին, ոնց հասկանում եմ, դեռ անծանոթ ես: 
Այսինքն նույնիսկ  էս կայքի սուպերփոքր շրջանակներում է առկա մեր ավելի մեծ իրականության պատկերը: 
Ես կոչ կանեի բոլորովս մնայինք քննարկման ոգու վրա, այլ ոչ թե  ստերեոտիպերի  մեր սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքներով իրար բերան փակեինք: 
Ամեն մեկս իր տարիքին, ասպարեզին ու հնարավորություններին համապատասխան տարբեր  կյանքի ուղի է անցել: Եկեք հարգենք մեր ամեն մեկի փորձն ու անձնական տեսակետները: ԵՎ մնանք բանականի շրջանակներում: 
Բացի այս ամենը, կա նաև ցանկացած հարցին հումորով պատասխանելու  միջոցը ևս: 
Եկեք հարգենք քաղաքակիրթ քննարկումով առաջ գնալու մեթոդաբանությունը: Հավատացեք, այն շատ ավելի մեծ արդյունք կտա, քան կարծում եք:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ձեր բոլորի բարի գործերին յաջողութիւն:

----------


## davidus

> Նայի եթե հիմա իմ գործատուն ինձ ինչ որ գումարա տալիս, եթե ես խնդրեմ կամ ստիպեմ որ ինքը իմ սոցերը լրիվ վճարի ինքը իմ աշխատավարձիցա պահելու, իսկ ինձ դա պետք չի քանի որ եթե ես հիմա հաստատ իմանամ որ ծերությանս ժամանակ թոշակի հույսին եմ լինելու այլ ոչ թե իմ ստեղծած ինչ որ փողաբեր գործի ես հենց հիմա կգնամ ու ինքնասպան կլինեմ, ես իմ նաղդը թողած պետբյուդջեյում փող համաքեմ ինչա ինձ մի 15-20 հազար  փող են տալու հետո՞.


Ես հիշում եմ, որ ինձ դպրոցում սովորացնում էին, որ էս աշխարհում ամենաանկանխատեսելի երևույթներից մեկը դա ապագան ա: Դաժէ հայաթում կռիվ անելուց էինք ասում, որ «չես կարա ապագայի վրա 100% գաՌանԾիա տաս»... Ոնց քցում-բռնում եմ, էդ խոսքերի մեջ որոշակի ճշմարտություն կա էլի: Բա ասում ես հեսա երկրորդ տղեն ես ունենալու, էդ ոնց ես գնում ինքնասպան լինում, նույնիսկ եթե գիտենաս, որ օր ծերության կարող ա թոշակի հույսին մնաս: Բա էդ երեխեքին ո՞վ ա պահելու:

Ապեր, եթե նույնիսկ օրինակներ ես բերում, մի քիչ մտածի, նոր բեր էդ օրինակը, թե չէ կարող ա լուրջ մարդու տպավորություն չթողես:




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա իմ բողոքելուն ես իմ գործից չեմ բողոքում, ինձ բոլորն էլ հարմարվում են. իսկ եթե դուրս գամ հաջորդ օրը ուրիշ գործի կլինեմ, որովհետև ես մենակ իմ գործով եմ զբաղվում ու  իմ գործը լավ եմ անում .


Աստված տա, ասածովդ լինի:




> Խի պիտի գան տները մտնեն ու հարցնեն ով ինչ պրոբլեմ ունի՞:
> Ժողովուրդը սկի ալարումա կամ պալոժ չի համարում զանգի նախարարության թեժ գիծ 2 րոպե խոսա , ոնց զբաղվեն՞
> Սկի որ ավտոն խփում են արագ քաշում են մի հանդարտ տեղ ու սկսում վիճել ու ծեծել իրար որ պարզեն թե ովա մեղավոր, խի գայի չեն կանչում՞


Բա տեսնում ես ինչքան բան չգիտես: Մի քանի ամիս առաջ Մինֆինի սայթում կոպիտ սխալ նկատեցի, 2009թ-ի համայնքային բյուջեների ծախսերի տեղը 2008թ-ի եկամուտներն էին դրել: Զանգեցի ասեցի, ինձ ասում են «ձեռք ես առնում, ոնց կարա տենց բան լինի»: Վերջը, ներկայացա, ասեցի ինչը-ոնց, նոր «լայաղ» արեցին մի հատ նայեն: Էս էլ քո թեժ գիծը: Ու հետաքրքիր ա քանի անգամ ես թեժ գծով զանգել ու սպառիչ պատասխան ստացել... Իսկ ՊԱՏ-ին չեն կանչում, որովհետև նախ չեն վստահում տեսուչերին, ու հոգու խորքում վստահ են, որ կարող ա իրանց սխալը ջարդեն դիմացինի վրա, նայած թե ով ինչ «պանյատի» տեր ա, ու ինչ բարդության ժարգոնային լեքսիկոնի ա տիրապետում: Երրորդ պատճառը վթարի արձանագրման երկար բյուրոկրատիան ա, երբ մի հատ թեթև շիթ քերծելու համար կարող ա մի քանի անգամ վարչություն գնաս-գաս: Դրա համար քաշվում են մի հանգիստ տեղ, բարիշում են ու ասում են բարի ճանապարհ:

----------


## h_jak

> h_jak, Իսկապես ցավում եմ քո դառը մանկության համար և ուրախ եմ, որ անցնելով այդ ամենի միջով դու չես շեղվել նորմալից, մասանգետ ես դառել ու կյանք մտել որպես լիարժեք մարդ:
> Էստեղ մենք ոչ թե իրար խելք ենք սովորեցնում, կամ հուշում, թե ով ինչ անի, այլ  քննարկում ենք ընդհանուր մոտեցումներ ու հարցեր որոնք զուտ տեսական նշանակության են: 
> Մեզանից ոմանք կարծում են, որ որևէ լուրջ պրոբլեմ մեր հասարակությունը չունի և ժամանակի ընթացքում կամաց-կամաց հարցերը կլուծվեն:  Ոմանք կարծում են, որ նախապես պետք է հասկանալ, թե մեր վիճակում եղած հասարակությունը ինչ սկզբունքային տարբերություններ ունի բարգաված հասարակություններից, որ տարբերությունների վերացման ճանապարհները գտնի: 
> Ումանք քո պես մտածում են, որ եթե ամեն մեկն իր բաժին գործն անի, ապա հարցերը կլուծվեն: Ոմանք կարծում են, որ եթե օրենքը իշխի, ամեն ինչ կարգի կգա: 
> Այսինքն կան "ինչը ինչպես անելը" նախապես հասկանալու կողմնակիցներ և կան նրանք, որոնք ասում են, թե դա ձեր խելքի բանը չէ- դուք աշխատեք, ենթարկվեք, սպասեք, ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի:
> Սա է այս բաժնում քննարկում տանելու  էությունը՝ քննարկմամբ հասկանալու մեզնից ամեն մեկի մոտեցման թերությունները և գալ ճշմարտությանը ավելի մոտ տեսակետների: 
> Մյուս կողմից էլ ես ականատես եղա, թե դու ինչպիսի հեշտությամբ բացահայտ անթույլատրելի ագրեսսիայի գնացիր Տրիբունի հանդեպ, որի դիրքորոշումներին ու ոճին, ոնց հասկանում եմ, դեռ անծանոթ ես: 
> Այսինքն նույնիսկ  էս կայքի սուպերփոքր շրջանակներում է առկա մեր ավելի մեծ իրականության պատկերը: 
> Ես կոչ կանեի բոլորովս մնայինք քննարկման ոգու վրա, այլ ոչ թե  ստերեոտիպերի  մեր սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքներով իրար բերան փակեինք: 
> ...


Ինչ վերաբերվումա Տրիբունին, նա ինձ վիրավորեց որին ես պատասխանեցի քաղաքակիրթ ձևով. Իսկ թեմայի վերաբերյալ, հա քննարկենք թե ինչ ու ոնց անենք որ լավ լինի, բայ ոչ թե հարևան պետության տեսանկյունից անսրտացավ քննադատենք բոլորին բացի մեզնից. իմ բոլոր գրառումները միայն բարի միտք են արտահայտում ես ոչ մեկի չեմ վիրավորում, ասում որ սխալ ուղղու վրա է և նմանատիպ այլ բաներ.

----------


## Բիձա

> Ձեր բոլորի բարի գործերին յաջողութիւն:


Լեռնցի ջան, ցավդ տանեմ, ախր ինչու "յաջողութիւն" այլ ոչ թե "հաջողություն"՞:  Ինչու "կայ", այլ ոչ թե "կա":
Այ սա է մեր ցավը: 
Մենք արևելահայեր ենք, դու էլ ըստ քո գրածի գորիսից ես ու մեր շատ-շատերից էլ ավելի   ամենաարևելքում ես ծնվել: Ախր էդ ոնց եղավ , որ "յաջողութիւն"-ը "հաջողությունից" ավելի դզող եղավ՞
Արի հատ հատ տառերը կարդանք- հ ա ջ ո ղ ու թ յ ու ն: -այսինքն հաջողություն: Քո գրածն էլ դու կարդա, տեսնեմ թե ինչ ես կարդալու՞:  
Սաղ խաղերը խաղացել էինք, մնացել ա էս մեկը՞: 
Լենռցի ջան, իմ ֆիզիկայի ուսուցիչը շատ տարիքով էր՝ հին ուղղագրությամբ էր դպրոց ավարտել: Երբեմն գրելիս գրատախտակի վրա հին ձևով էր գրում, որը մեր աչքին սխալ էր երևում: Մենք էլ իսկույն սկսում էինք խնխնջալ:  Նա շուռ էր գալիս դեպի մեզ ու ասում էր- տղա՝ երբ դու կլինես 20 տարեկան ու մի անասուն կգա ու քո իմացածը կասի սխալ է ու իր նորը քեզ կպարտադրի, էն ժամանակ նոր կհասկանաս, թե  ոնց  ես քո տխմար ուղեղում անգրագետ դառա:
Էս խոսքերը մինչև հիմա վերքի պես նստած են իմ հոգում:
Հիմա դու ինչ ես ուզում՞: Ուզում ես մի ամբողջ ազգ նորից սարքես բացարձակ անգրագետ՞: 
Չի ստացվելու,   թարգի:

----------

h_jak (03.11.2010), Հրատացի (03.11.2010)

----------


## h_jak

> Ես հիշում եմ, որ ինձ դպրոցում սովորացնում էին, որ էս աշխարհում ամենաանկանխատեսելի երևույթներից մեկը դա ապագան ա: Դաժէ հայաթում կռիվ անելուց էինք ասում, որ «չես կարա ապագայի վրա 100% գաՌանԾիա տաս»... Ոնց քցում-բռնում եմ, էդ խոսքերի մեջ որոշակի ճշմարտություն կա էլի: Բա ասում ես հեսա երկրորդ տղեն ես ունենալու, էդ ոնց ես գնում ինքնասպան լինում, նույնիսկ եթե գիտենաս, որ օր ծերության կարող ա թոշակի հույսին մնաս: Բա էդ երեխեքին ո՞վ ա պահելու:
> 
> Ապեր, եթե նույնիսկ օրինակներ ես բերում, մի քիչ մտածի, նոր բեր էդ օրինակը, թե չէ կարող ա լուրջ մարդու տպավորություն չթողես:
> 
> 
> 
> Աստված տա, ասածովդ լինի:
> 
> 
> ...



Ապագայի համոզմունքով չեմ տառապում, ուղակի աշխատում եմ այդ ուղղությամ, իմ ընտանիքի բարեկեցիկ ապագայի համար.
 իսկ իմ գրածները տենց ուղղակի մի հասկացեք, ներքեվում  սխալմամբ ճ-ի տեղը ժ եմ գրել Mephistopheles -ը հարցնումա որնա՞, դու իմ ինքնասպանություն ՝ որը իդեպ նշանակում էր ուղակի ծայրահեղություն, բառին կպար. ես իհարկե շատ պարզ եմ խոսում, բանվորությանս համաձայն, սակայն բաներ կա որ չեմ կարող ուղիղ ասել. 

Ու դու այդ վեճերը համարում էս բարիշել՞
Հա ավելի լավա բաժին գնամ մի քանի անգամ, քան մի երկու օր բազառներից տուն չգամ.

----------


## Հրատացի

h_jak  ջան հիշում ե՞ս որ եկել էին հետևիցտ խփել էին:
Դու չես վստահում քո իսկ պետությանը, թոշակի պահով:
Յուրաքանչյու Հայաստանի քաղաքացի ունի  բազմաթիվ իրավունքներ ամրագրված  սահմանադրությամբ:Իսկ հասարակության յուրաքանչյուր լիարժեք անդամ  փորձում է գտնել հասարակության խնդիրները ու լուծել ինչքանը որ կարա:
Էդ գողերը որ լավ ավտոներով ման են գալիս ու ինչ լպիրճություն ասես որ չեն անում ,շատ ավելի մեծ վնաս են տալիս իրանց օրինակով:Ոմանց հանար դրանք դառնու են իդեալներ:

----------

Բիձա (03.11.2010)

----------


## h_jak

> h_jak  ջան հիշում ե՞ս որ եկել էին հետևիցտ խփել էին:
> Դու չես վստահում քո իսկ պետությանը, թոշակի պահով:
> Յուրաքանչյու Հայաստանի քաղաքացի ունի  բազմաթիվ իրավունքներ ամրագրված  սահմանադրությամբ:Իսկ հասարակության յուրաքանչյուր լիարժեք անդամ  փորձում է գտնել հասարակության խնդիրները ու լուծել ինչքանը որ կարա:
> Էդ գողերը որ լավ ավտոներով ման են գալիս ու ինչ լպիրճություն ասես որ չեն անում ,շատ ավելի մեծ վնաս են տալիս իրանց օրինակով:Ոմանց հանար դրանք դառնու են իդեալներ:


Եթե մարդու մեջ կա ետ բանը, նա օրինակի կարք չունի, ժամանակի ընթացքում կդառնա էն իչը որ իրա մեջա. իսկ ավտոն խփելը ինչ կապ ուներ՞

----------


## Հրատացի

Էն կապը ուներ որ բազառով լուծվեց էտ հարցը

----------


## h_jak

> Էն կապը ուներ որ բազառով լուծվեց էտ հարցը


Բազառով լուծվեց որովհետև ես ել եմ ես հասարակությունից, ու ալարեցի գնամ դատարան. իսկ որ աստված չանի հիմա լինի, հաստատ կնախընտրեմ դատարանը քան ներվեր փչացնեմ էտքան.

----------


## Բիձա

http://www.lragir.am/armsrc/interview40284.html
հոյակապ վերլուծություն է:



> ՄԻՆՉ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԻ ՀԱՋՈՐԴ ԱՅՑԸ
> Լեւոն Բարսեղյան.
> Գյումրիի ժուռնալիստների  «Ասպարեզ» ակումբի խորհրդի նախագահ
> 
> Լեւոն, մի քանի ամիս առաջ ասում էիք, որ մեզանում փոփոխությունների համար պետական իշխանության համակարգում աշխատող յուրաքանչյուր պաշտոնյա գործի գնալիս պետք է հանդիպի ժողովրդական դիմադրության, թուքումուրի` ըստ մեղքի ծանրաբեռնվածության, պիտի հանդիպի` «ամոթ քեզ, այ բալա, կամ` այ տղա», որ ծառայում ես այս ռեժիմին: Այսօր այս իմաստով տեղաշարժեր նկատո՞ւմ եք,  քաղաքական խավի առջեւ հասարակությունը պահանջներ դնո՞ւմ է:
> 
> Ընդհանրապես հասարակության պահանջները բազմազան են, բայց կախված  նրանից, թե որ պահանջի շուրջ է մարդն ավելի շատ համախմբվում, տվյալ պահանջն էլ առաջ գնալու հնարավորություն է ստանում: Այս առումով մեր պետությունն ունի առանձնահատկություն. ՀՀ տարածքը դասական պետության տարածք չէ, մի տարածք է, որն ինչ-որ տեղ ծերանոց է, ինչ-որ տեղ մանկատուն է, ինչ-որ տեղ հանգստի գոտի է, ինչ-որ տեղ ժամանցի վայր է: ՀՀ բնակիչներն իրենց ֆինանսական կարիքների հազիվ 25-30 տոկոսն են հոգում տեղական միջոցների հաշվին: Մնացած միջոցները ստանում են դրսից, եւ սրանով էլ պայմանավորված է այն հասարակական քաղաքական ակտիվությունը, ինչ մենք ունենք: Այսինքն` երբ մարդու կյանքը,  բարեկեցությունը 25-30 տոկոսով են կախված իշխանության որակից եւ մեծամասամբ կախված են դրսում գտնվող ազգականի ֆինանսական աջակցությունից, մարդն  էլ հասարակական-քաղաքական իմաստով հազիվ ակտիվ է 25-30 տոկոսով:
> 
> Պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք` ֆրանսիացիների նյութական կարիքները 25-30 տոկոսով բավարարվեին ֆրանսիական միջոցներից, կլինեի՞ն բողոքի այն ցույցերը, որոնց պարբերաբար ականատես ենք լինում, հազիվ թե, կասեին` դե լավ է, այս ցույցին մի քիչ կմնանք կամ մի քիչ հացադուլ կանենք, մի քիչ երթ կանենք, կգնանք տուն: Մեր դեպքում քաղաքացիների հավաքականության հասարակական-քաղաքական ակտիվությունն էապես պայմանավորված է նյութական կեցության կամ բարեկեցության այն իրավիճակով, ինչ ունենք, անգամ եթե սա ավազակապետություն է: Ճիշտ է, Սերժիկ Սարգսյանի եւ իր իշխանության գործողությունները շատ հաճախ ճակատագրական նշանակություն են ունենում, բայց դրանք հայաստանցիների եկամուտների, կյանքի եւ գոյապահպանության վրա նյութական արտահայտությամբ ունեն հազիվ 25-30 տոկոսի ազդեցություն:
> ...

----------


## davidus

> *Եթե մարդու մեջ կա ետ բանը,* նա օրինակի կարք չունի, ժամանակի ընթացքում կդառնա էն իչը որ իրա մեջա. իսկ ավտոն խփելը ինչ կապ ուներ՞


Ի սկզբանե մարդու մեջ ոչինչ չի լինում:  :Jpit: 




> Բազառով լուծվեց որովհետև ես ել եմ ես հասարակությունից, ու ալարեցի գնամ դատարան. իսկ որ աստված չանի հիմա լինի, հաստատ կնախընտրեմ դատարանը քան ներվեր փչացնեմ էտքան.


Ոնց ա երևում, որ կյանքում դատական պրոցեսի մեջ չես եղել: Եթե դու դատարանում ներվ քայքայելը գերադասում ես դրսում ներվ քայքայելուց, ապա հալալ ա քեզ, բան չունեմ ասելու:  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (04.11.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ վերաբերվումա Տրիբունին, նա ինձ վիրավորեց որին ես պատասխանեցի քաղաքակիրթ ձևով.





> h_jak ջան, ընկերոջս հարսանիքը կարա՞ս 3D սարքես, հատկապես տերտերին՝ աֆտոյի լուկից կամեռայով նկարելուց: Լրիվ էքշըն ա:





> Եթե խոսքերտ չչափավորես էքշընը վրետ կզգաս.


Ապեր, ու՞մ տեղն ես վիրավորվել, տերտերի՞, լյուկի՞, աֆտոյի՞, թե՞ կամեռայի:  

Դու քաղաքակրթությունից բավակնին հեռու ես, որ կարողանաս քաղաքակիրթ պատասխան տալ: Պատճառները մասնագիտությանդ ու քո նկարագրած դառը մանկությանդ մեջ չեմ փնտրում, բայց եթե նման մեծ ցանկություն ունեիր Կեսարին արժանի փառահեղ ուղիդ ներկայացնելու, ապա ճիշտ թեմայում չես գտնվում: Ակումբում առանձին երեք մեծ բաժին կա «Հոգեբանություն», «Բժշկություն», «Ծրագրավորում»:  Ու մինչև քո բարձրությունից ստեղ բոլորիս գլխին դասախություններ կարդալդ, լավ կլինի նշված երեք բաժիններում մի հատ անցած մի քանի տարվա ճանապարհդ վերաիմաստավորես՝ ամբողջ խորությամբ: Մեկ էլ տեսար պարզեցիր, որ ինքդ դեռ ահագին էքշենի պակաս ունես:

----------

Chilly (04.11.2010), dvgray (04.11.2010), Բիձա (04.11.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լեռնցի ջան, ցավդ տանեմ, ախր ինչու "յաջողութիւն" այլ ոչ թե "հաջողություն"՞:  Ինչու "կայ", այլ ոչ թե "կա":
> Այ սա է մեր ցավը: 
> Մենք արևելահայեր ենք, դու էլ ըստ քո գրածի գորիսից ես ու մեր շատ-շատերից էլ ավելի   ամենաարևելքում ես ծնվել: Ախր էդ ոնց եղավ , որ "յաջողութիւն"-ը "հաջողությունից" ավելի դզող եղավ՞
> Արի հատ հատ տառերը կարդանք- հ ա ջ ո ղ ու թ յ ու ն: -այսինքն հաջողություն: Քո գրածն էլ դու կարդա, տեսնեմ թե ինչ ես կարդալու՞:  
> Սաղ խաղերը խաղացել էինք, մնացել ա էս մեկը՞: 
> Լենռցի ջան, իմ ֆիզիկայի ուսուցիչը շատ տարիքով էր՝ հին ուղղագրությամբ էր դպրոց ավարտել: Երբեմն գրելիս գրատախտակի վրա հին ձևով էր գրում, որը մեր աչքին սխալ էր երևում: Մենք էլ իսկույն սկսում էինք խնխնջալ:  Նա շուռ էր գալիս դեպի մեզ ու ասում էր- տղա՝ երբ դու կլինես 20 տարեկան ու մի անասուն կգա ու քո իմացածը կասի սխալ է ու իր նորը քեզ կպարտադրի, էն ժամանակ նոր կհասկանաս, թե  ոնց  ես քո տխմար ուղեղում անգրագետ դառա:
> Էս խոսքերը մինչև հիմա վերքի պես նստած են իմ հոգում:
> Հիմա դու ինչ ես ուզում՞: Ուզում ես մի ամբողջ ազգ նորից սարքես բացարձակ անգրագետ՞: 
> Չի ստացվելու,   թարգի:


Զի բարեկամ իմ Լեռնցին կրթեալ և ուսեալ այր է մի նախանձելի ու երանելի… քանզի նա պահե կանթեղն հանճարոյ վառեալ վասն ապագայի հայրենեաց և խոսե ու գրե միայն զլեզվույնն գրաբարեա, այժմ և միշտ և հավիտեանս հավիտենից ամեն… ապեր

----------

Բիձա (04.11.2010), Տրիբուն (05.11.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Լեռնցի ջան, ցավդ տանեմ, ախր ինչու "յաջողութիւն" այլ ոչ թե "հաջողություն"՞:  Ինչու "կայ", այլ ոչ թե "կա":
> Այ սա է մեր ցավը: 
> Մենք արևելահայեր ենք, դու էլ ըստ քո գրածի գորիսից ես ու մեր շատ-շատերից էլ ավելի   ամենաարևելքում ես ծնվել: Ախր էդ ոնց եղավ , որ "յաջողութիւն"-ը "հաջողությունից" ավելի դզող եղավ՞
> Արի հատ հատ տառերը կարդանք- հ ա ջ ո ղ ու թ յ ու ն: -այսինքն հաջողություն: Քո գրածն էլ դու կարդա, տեսնեմ թե ինչ ես կարդալու՞:  
> Սաղ խաղերը խաղացել էինք, մնացել ա էս մեկը՞: 
> Լենռցի ջան, իմ ֆիզիկայի ուսուցիչը շատ տարիքով էր՝ հին ուղղագրությամբ էր դպրոց ավարտել: Երբեմն գրելիս գրատախտակի վրա հին ձևով էր գրում, որը մեր աչքին սխալ էր երևում: Մենք էլ իսկույն սկսում էինք խնխնջալ:  Նա շուռ էր գալիս դեպի մեզ ու ասում էր- տղա՝ երբ դու կլինես 20 տարեկան ու մի անասուն կգա ու քո իմացածը կասի սխալ է ու իր նորը քեզ կպարտադրի, էն ժամանակ նոր կհասկանաս, թե  ոնց  ես քո տխմար ուղեղում անգրագետ դառա:
> Էս խոսքերը մինչև հիմա վերքի պես նստած են իմ հոգում:
> Հիմա դու ինչ ես ուզում՞: Ուզում ես մի ամբողջ ազգ նորից սարքես բացարձակ անգրագետ՞: 
> Չի ստացվելու,   թարգի:


Պատուարժան Բիձա  :Smile: 

Մինչեւ 1920-ականների սկզբները կար մի ուղղագրութիւն եւ դրանով գրում էին թէ՛ արեւելահայրեը եւ թէ՛ արեւմտահայերը:
Սովետմիութեան ժամանակ պետականօրէն փոխուեց մեր ուղղագրութիւնը, որն ի սկզբանէ շատ ահավոր էր, յետոյ միայն 1940-ականների վերջին վերամշակուեց ուղղագրութիւնը, մասնավորապէս նորից վերականգնուեց է, օ տառերը(սկզբնական ուղղագրութիւնում բացակայում էր «է» տառը): Բնականաբար, նրանք, ովքեր Սովետմիութիւնում չէին, գրեցին նոյն ուղղագրութեամբ, որով գրում էին մինչ այդ՝  հիմանականում արեւմտահայութիւնը: Սա է այն սխալ կարծրատիպի պատճառը, իբր սա արեւմտահայութեան ուղղագրութիւնն է:
Այս ուղղագրութեամբ գրուել է թէ՛ գրաբարը, թէ՛ միջին հայերէնը, թէ՛ ներկայ արեւմտահայերէնն ու արեւելահայերէնը:

Իսկ թէ ո՞ր ուղղագրութիւնն է աւելի ճիշտ կամ սխալ, մեր քննարկման հարց չէ, դրանով զբաղւում են լեզուաբանները ու այսօր էլ այդ թեման քննարկման փուլի մէջ է:

----------


## Բիձա

> Պատուարժան Բիձա 
> 
> Մինչեւ 1920-ականների սկզբները կար մի ուղղագրութիւն եւ դրանով գրում էին թէ՛ արեւելահայրեը եւ թէ՛ արեւմտահայերը:
> Սովետմիութեան ժամանակ պետականօրէն փոխուեց մեր ուղղագրութիւնը, որն ի սկզբանէ շատ ահավոր էր, յետոյ միայն 1940-ականների վերջին վերամշակուեց ուղղագրութիւնը, մասնավորապէս նորից վերականգնուեց է, օ տառերը(սկզբնական ուղղագրութիւնում բացակայում էր «է» տառը): Բնականաբար, նրանք, ովքեր Սովետմիութիւնում չէին, գրեցին նոյն ուղղագրութեամբ, որով գրում էին մինչ այդ՝  հիմանականում արեւմտահայութիւնը: Սա է այն սխալ կարծրատիպի պատճառը, իբր սա արեւմտահայութեան ուղղագրութիւնն է:
> Այս ուղղագրութեամբ գրուել է թէ՛ գրաբարը, թէ՛ միջին հայերէնը, թէ՛ ներկայ արեւմտահայերէնն ու արեւելահայերէնը:
> 
> Իսկ թէ ո՞ր ուղղագրութիւնն է աւելի ճիշտ կամ սխալ, մեր քննարկման հարց չէ, դրանով զբաղւում են լեզուաբանները ու այսօր էլ այդ թեման քննարկման փուլի մէջ է:


Հարգարժան Լեռնցի, 
ես ուղղագրություն ասածից մի հազար կիլո հեռու եմ, բայց  ենթադրում եմ, որ դու այն լավ ուսումնասիրել ես, քանի որ օգտագործում ես: Վերցնենք հենց քո օգտագործած բառերից մի քանիսը՝ /"ահա*վ*որ, գր*ու*ել -արե*ւ*ելահայրեը"  միութ*ե*ան միութ*ի*ւնում յետոյ նոյն, /: Կբացատրես, էթե ինչու նույն "վ" հնչյունը պետք է գրվի մի քանի ձևով՞ : Կբացատրես, թե "յետոյ" բառի մեջ առաջին *յ*-ն ինչու է *հ*, իսկ վերջին *յ*-ն վաբշե սղված՞ : Կբացատրես, թե ինչու է միայլ տեղ *յ*-ը *ե* ով կամ *ի* ով փոխարինված՞: 
Ես չէի ցանկանա այս թեմայում այդ հարցի մասին ծավալվեինք, որովհետև  1- այլ հարցեր ենք քննարկում, 2- ես արձագանքել էի, քանի որ փորձել էի իմ ուսուցչի տառապանքը հիշեցնել մեզ նոր քյալագների տանողներին: 
Դու այլ կարծիքի ես: 
Եղավ, հասկացա, սրանից *յետոյ*, դա *նկատիյ* *ունենալու* կպատասխանեմ:
 3- Աշխարհի ցանկացած լեզու փոփոխվում է, զարգանում, պարզեցվում, և ուղղագրություն էլ կարող է   հարմարվել ընթացող խոսակցական անխուսափելի փոփոխություններին՝ բայց պարզեցման, այլ ոչ թե բարդեցման ճանապարհով: 
4-Կարոտախտն՝ անցածի, հնի հանդեպ դա արդեն այս թեմայի հարց է, որը ես և մի գուցե ուրիշներն էլ են պատրաստ քննարկելու: Իմ կարծիքով այն մեզանում՝ հայհերիս մոտ, հիվանդագին ախտ է, և մեր ռեֆորմացայի հիմնական խոչընդոտներից է: 
Մենք էստեղ խոսում ենք "ինչ անելու մասին": Դու մեզ ասում ես, արեք գնանք մի դար հետ ու մեր պապերի արածը նորից վերցնենքն կրկնենք: 
Լեռնցի ջան, ես չգիտեմ թե քո պապերն ովքեր էր, ինչ կրթության տեր էին, բայց իմ մի պապը անգրագետ մարդ էր, զոհվել էր 21 տարեկանում սովետիզացիայի տարիներին, մյուս պապն էլ  ռումինիայում ընդամենը խոհարարական կրթություն էր ստացել- պովր էր: Ես համոզված եմ, որ ինքը հիմիկվա հայկական ռեստորանների ցանկացած շեֆից ավելի լավ քյաբաբ- խաշլամա կեփեր ու զակուսկի կդներ-, բայց նաև համոզված եմ, որ ինձանից շատ ավելի անգրագետ էր ընդհանուր զարգացմամբ: Հիմա ես իր իմացածով հաստատ չէի շարժվի, այլ գոնե վիկիպեդիայով ու ավելի կրթված մարդկանց  կարծիքով, խորհուրդներով ու տեսածով :
Նաև ասեմ, որ ես *թքած ունեմ մեր  հին ուղղագրության վրա*:  Իմ համար հին հունարենը գերագույն արժեք է, որովհետև այն գիտելիք ունի իր մեջ, բայց հին հայկական ուղղագրությունը անցած, իր դարն ապրած խոտան է, մոտավորապես հավաբուն դառած փտած 301 մոսկվիչի պես մի բան:
Ես հենց այդ հնամոլության դեմն եմ փորձում առնել թե կենցաղում, թե հասարակական այլևայլ դրսևորումներում, և թե քաղաքականության մեջ:
Բազմակողմանի լռված վիճակում ենք:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.11.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Պատուարժան Բիձա 
> 
> Մինչեւ 1920-ականների սկզբները կար մի ուղղագրութիւն եւ դրանով գրում էին թէ՛ արեւելահայրեը եւ թէ՛ արեւմտահայերը:
> Սովետմիութեան ժամանակ պետականօրէն փոխուեց մեր ուղղագրութիւնը, որն ի սկզբանէ շատ ահավոր էր, յետոյ միայն 1940-ականների վերջին վերամշակուեց ուղղագրութիւնը, մասնավորապէս նորից վերականգնուեց է, օ տառերը(սկզբնական ուղղագրութիւնում բացակայում էր «է» տառը): Բնականաբար, նրանք, ովքեր Սովետմիութիւնում չէին, գրեցին նոյն ուղղագրութեամբ, որով գրում էին մինչ այդ՝  հիմանականում արեւմտահայութիւնը: Սա է այն սխալ կարծրատիպի պատճառը, իբր սա արեւմտահայութեան ուղղագրութիւնն է:
> Այս ուղղագրութեամբ գրուել է թէ՛ գրաբարը, թէ՛ միջին հայերէնը, թէ՛ ներկայ արեւմտահայերէնն ու արեւելահայերէնը:
> 
> Իսկ թէ ո՞ր ուղղագրութիւնն է աւելի ճիշտ կամ սխալ, մեր քննարկման հարց չէ, դրանով զբաղւում են լեզուաբանները ու այսօր էլ այդ թեման քննարկման փուլի մէջ է:


խորահարգելի  Լեռնեցի  :Smile: 
պատմության մեջ լինում են դեպքեր, որոնք հետընթաց չունեն. անկախ դրանից դրանք ճիշտ են, թե սխալ:
օրինակ, որ հայերը օրհնեցին ռուսի ոտքը, դա ճակատագրական սխալ էր: սակայն անուղելի սխալ-  ասել է հետ գնալ ու նորից վրայով անցնել անհնարին է:
նույն լիքը սխալ քայլեր ու որոշումեն: օրինակ, սխալ էր Գարեգին Առաջին կաթողիկոդի կողմից Հայաստան գալը ու գայլերի հոշոտման իրենց հանձնելը: ինչ կարող ես  անել, պերեիգռովկա նորից չկա:
նույնը լեզվի հարցում է: հասկացիր, որ լեզուն /ռուսի ասած - այս դեպքում "ուվի"/ կենդանի  մի բան է: կենդանի, նշանակում է ապրող, զարգացող - մեծացող: ինչպես ամեն մի կենդանի- կյանքը հետ տալ չի կարելի: կարելի է ընդամենը վիրահատել, սակայն ժամանակը հետ տալ- անհնարին է:
ուզում ես Նապալիոն եղիր, ուզում ես Նժդեհ, ուզում ես Ստալին: ինչպես ասել է մեծերից մեկը  - տվյալ դեպքում ես, *"Ժամանակի դեմ անգամ ժամանակը անզոր է"*:

----------

Բիձա (05.11.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հարգարժան Լեռնցի, 
> ես ուղղագրություն ասածից մի հազար կիլո հեռու եմ, բայց  ենթադրում եմ, որ դու այն լավ ուսումնասիրել ես, քանի որ օգտագործում ես: Վերցնենք հենց քո օգտագործած բառերից մի քանիսը՝ /"ահա*վ*որ, գր*ու*ել -արե*ւ*ելահայրեը"  միութ*ե*ան միութ*ի*ւնում յետոյ նոյն, /: Կբացատրես, էթե ինչու նույն "վ" հնչյունը պետք է գրվի մի քանի ձևով՞ : Կբացատրես, թե "յետոյ" բառի մեջ առաջին *յ*-ն ինչու է *հ*, իսկ վերջին *յ*-ն վաբշե սղված՞ : Կբացատրես, թե ինչու է միայլ տեղ *յ*-ը *ե* ով կամ *ի* ով փոխարինված՞: 
> Ես չէի ցանկանա այս թեմայում այդ հարցի մասին ծավալվեինք, որովհետև  1- այլ հարցեր ենք քննարկում, 2- ես արձագանքել էի, քանի որ փորձել էի իմ ուսուցչի տառապանքը հիշեցնել մեզ նոր քյալագների տանողներին: 
> Դու այլ կարծիքի ես: 
> Եղավ, հասկացա, սրանից *յետոյ*, դա *նկատիյ* *ունենալու* կպատասխանեմ:
>  3- Աշխարհի ցանկացած լեզու փոփոխվում է, զարգանում, պարզեցվում, և ուղղագրություն էլ կարող է   հարմարվել ընթացող խոսակցական անխուսափելի փոփոխություններին՝ բայց պարզեցման, այլ ոչ թե բարդեցման ճանապարհով: 
> 4-Կարոտախտն՝ անցածի, հնի հանդեպ դա արդեն այս թեմայի հարց է, որը ես և մի գուցե ուրիշներն էլ են պատրաստ քննարկելու: Իմ կարծիքով այն մեզանում՝ հայհերիս մոտ, հիվանդագին ախտ է, և մեր ռեֆորմացայի հիմնական խոչընդոտներից է: 
> Մենք էստեղ խոսում ենք "ինչ անելու մասին": Դու մեզ ասում ես, արեք գնանք մի դար հետ ու մեր պապերի արածը նորից վերցնենքն կրկնենք: 
> Լեռնցի ջան, ես չգիտեմ թե քո պապերն ովքեր էր, ինչ կրթության տեր էին, բայց իմ մի պապը անգրագետ մարդ էր, զոհվել էր 21 տարեկանում սովետիզացիայի տարիներին, մյուս պապն էլ  ռումինիայում ընդամենը խոհարարական կրթություն էր ստացել- պովր էր: Ես համոզված եմ, որ ինքը հիմիկվա հայկական ռեստորանների ցանկացած շեֆից ավելի լավ քյաբաբ- խաշլամա կեփեր ու զակուսկի կդներ-, բայց նաև համոզված եմ, որ ինձանից շատ ավելի անգրագետ էր ընդհանուր զարգացմամբ: Հիմա ես իր իմացածով հաստատ չէի շարժվի, այլ գոնե վիկիպեդիայով ու ավելի կրթված մարդկանց  կարծիքով, խորհուրդներով ու տեսածով :
> ...


Դաժանաբար ցանկանում ես շարունակել վիճաբանութիւնը: 
Լաւ է, որ գիտես, որ հեռու ես ուղղագրութիւն ասածից: 
Ճիշտ ես, որոշ չափով ես ուսումնասիրել եմ նաեւ այս ուղղագրութիւնը: Սակայն դրանք բաւարար չեն, որպեսզի ինձ թոյլ տամ պախարակել այս կամ այն թեզը:
Սա փորձառու լեզուաբանների խնդիրն է, նրանք էլ կը կատարեն ընտրութիւն:

Եւ մի բան էլ. պէտք չէ թքած ունենալ մի ուղղագրութեան վրայ, որով գրուած է մեր ամբողջ գրականութիւնը մինչեւ 20-րդ դարի սկիզբ, որով գրել են թէ՛ Չարենցը, եւ թէ՛ Թումանեան, թէ՛ Մեծարենցը, եւ թէ՛ Աբովեանը, թէ՛ Նարեկացին, եւ թէ Խորենացին, որով այսօր էլ գրուած է Աստուածաշունչը:
Անհրաժեշտ է մի քիչ զուսպ լինել:

յ.գ.
Չի կարելի ոչ մեկից պահանջել ոչ բարձրագույն առաքինություն ոչ մեծ խելք կամ հանճարեղություն: Բայց կարելի է և պարտադիր` բոլորից պահանջել նրբավարություն: Դա այն նվազագույնն է, որի շնորհիվ մարդիկ կարող են ապրել մարդավայել: 
Վլադիմիր Սոլովյովը

----------


## Լեռնցի

> խորահարգելի  Լեռնեցի 
> պատմության մեջ լինում են դեպքեր, որոնք հետընթաց չունեն. անկախ դրանից դրանք ճիշտ են, թե սխալ:
> օրինակ, որ հայերը օրհնեցին ռուսի ոտքը, դա ճակատագրական սխալ էր: սակայն անուղելի սխալ-  ասել է հետ գնալ ու նորից վրայով անցնել անհնարին է:
> նույն լիքը սխալ քայլեր ու որոշումեն: օրինակ, սխալ էր Գարեգին Առաջին կաթողիկոդի կողմից Հայաստան գալը ու գայլերի հոշոտման իրենց հանձնելը: ինչ կարող ես  անել, պերեիգռովկա նորից չկա:
> նույնը լեզվի հարցում է: հասկացիր, որ լեզուն /ռուսի ասած - այս դեպքում "ուվի"/ կենդանի  մի բան է: կենդանի, նշանակում է ապրող, զարգացող - մեծացող: ինչպես ամեն մի կենդանի- կյանքը հետ տալ չի կարելի: կարելի է ընդամենը վիրահատել, սակայն ժամանակը հետ տալ- անհնարին է:
> ուզում ես Նապալիոն եղիր, ուզում ես Նժդեհ, ուզում ես Ստալին: ինչպես ասել է մեծերից մեկը  - տվյալ դեպքում ես, *"Ժամանակի դեմ անգամ ժամանակը անզոր է"*:


ժամանակը կը գայ, բարին էլ հետը:  :Smile:

----------


## h_jak

> Ի սկզբանե մարդու մեջ ոչինչ չի լինում: 
> 
> 
> 
> Ոնց ա երևում, որ կյանքում դատական պրոցեսի մեջ չես եղել: Եթե դու դատարանում ներվ քայքայելը գերադասում ես դրսում ներվ քայքայելուց, ապա հալալ ա քեզ, բան չունեմ ասելու:


Այ հենց դրա մասին էի ասում որ, մարդը պետությանը ընդունումա որպես իրեն հակադիր կողմ, օրենքը ստեղծվածա մեզ պաշտպանելու համար ոչ թե մեր դեմ. Դատարանում ներվ չէս քայքայի եթե դատարան գնալուց առաջ ուսումնասիրես քո ապացույցների և խոսքերի հիմնավորումը օրենքով. Ես մի օրինակ բերեմ ոչ դատական, բայց թեմային վերաբերվող. Հալաբյանի վրա մի արվեստանոց ունենք որը չի օգտագործվում, մի օր այդ շենքի բնակիչներից զանգեցին ու ասեցին որ ջրի ձայնա գալիս. գնացի ու պարզվեց որ ընդհանուր ջրագիծը անցնումա մեր տարածքի մեջով ու պայթելա. զանգեցի համատիրության նախագահին , նկարագրեցի իրավիճակը ու ասեցի որ շտապ սարքելա պետք. Չեմ ու չումով մի վարպետ վերցրեց ու եկավ, սարքեցի հետո բա դե պիտի վճարես, ասեցի վաղը առավոտյան կգամ կխոսեն.
Գնացի տուն բացեցի համատիրության մասին օրենքը, ու տպեցի համատիրության իրավունքները և պարտականությունները, և թե որն է բազմաբնակարան շենքերում կոչվում ընդհանուր օգտագործման. Առավոտյան գնացի համատիրության գրասենյակ, ասեց բա 10.000 պիտի վճարես. սկզբում հարցրի թե ոնցա էտ թիվը ստացվել. պարզեցինք որ իրականում 6000 դրամա. հետո ասեց բա լավ դա տուր, ես էլ ներկայացրեցի համատիրության մասին օրենքից իմ քաղվածքը. նա ասաց որ այդ ջրագիծը իմ տարածքումա գտնվում հետևաբար իմ պատասխանատվության տակա, այդ ժամանակ ես ներկայացրեցի թե որնա կոչվում բազմաբնակարան շենքերի ընդհանուր օգտագործման օբյեկտ. Նա ոչինչ չասաց, իսկ ես առանց 10000 կամ 6000 դրամ կորցնելու և որ ամենա կարևորն է առանց ինձ խաբված զգալու հեռացա.

կներեք երկար պատմության համար, ուղակի ուզում եմ ասեմ որ տեղեկացված լինելը ազատումա ամեն տեսակ նյարդագրգիռ մարդկանցից. ես ընդհամենը ինտերնետում 15-20 րոպե էի անցկացրել այդ նյութերը բեռնելու և տպելու համար.


Հա իդեպ ես ամսի 4-ին տղա եմ ունեցել. Ուռռռռռռռռռռռռռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա

----------


## davidus

> Այ հենց դրա մասին էի ասում որ, մարդը պետությանը ընդունումա որպես իրեն հակադիր կողմ, օրենքը ստեղծվածա մեզ պաշտպանելու համար ոչ թե մեր դեմ. Դատարանում ներվ չէս քայքայի եթե դատարան գնալուց առաջ ուսումնասիրես քո ապացույցների և խոսքերի հիմնավորումը օրենքով.
> 
> Հա իդեպ ես ամսի 4-ին տղա եմ ունեցել. Ուռռռռռռռռռռռռռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա


Աչքդ լույս լինի, առողջ երջանիկ բալիկ մեծանա:

Ապեր, նորից եմ ուզում ճշտեմ, դատարանում որևէ գործընթացի մասնակցած կաս, թեկուզ ոչ անմիջական: Բերածդ օրինակը լրիվ ուրիշ սերիայից էր:

----------

Հրատացի (05.11.2010)

----------


## h_jak

> Աչքդ լույս լինի, առողջ երջանիկ բալիկ մեծանա:
> 
> Ապեր, նորից եմ ուզում ճշտեմ, դատարանում որևէ գործընթացի մասնակցած կաս, թեկուզ ոչ անմիջական: Բերածդ օրինակը լրիվ ուրիշ սերիայից էր:


ոչ անմիջական այո, ի դեպ նույն տրամաբանությամբ ինտերնետից քաշել էի օրենքները և տվել ծանոթիս, ես ներկա եղա իմ հավաքագրած ու իմ սցենարով նախատեսված դատական պրոցեսի. Ինչ ասել էի ասեց , բոլոր հարցերին պատասխանեց ճիշտ ու կեցե արդարությունը.

----------


## davidus

> ոչ անմիջական այո, ի դեպ նույն տրամաբանությամբ ինտերնետից քաշել էի օրենքները և տվել ծանոթիս, ես ներկա եղա իմ հավաքագրած ու իմ սցենարով նախատեսված դատական պրոցեսի. Ինչ ասել էի ասեց , բոլոր հարցերին պատասխանեց ճիշտ ու կեցե արդարությունը.


Դու ճիշտ ես ապեր:

----------


## h_jak

> Դու ճիշտ ես ապեր:


Իիիի խի էս լոմկում, ես չեմ սիրում որ իմ հետ համաձայնվում են .

----------


## Բիձա

> Հա իդեպ ես ամսի 4-ին տղա եմ ունեցել. Ուռռռռռռռռռռռռռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա


Կնոջդ և քո աչքը լուս:

----------

h_jak (05.11.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Իիիի խի էս լոմկում, ես չեմ սիրում որ իմ հետ համաձայնվում են .


 :LOL:   :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Ինչ ասեմ: Չէի ուզում:  :LOL:

----------


## Բիձա

> Դաժանաբար ցանկանում ես շարունակել վիճաբանութիւնը: 
> Լաւ է, որ գիտես, որ հեռու ես ուղղագրութիւն ասածից: 
> Ճիշտ ես, որոշ չափով ես ուսումնասիրել եմ նաեւ այս ուղղագրութիւնը: Սակայն դրանք բաւարար չեն, որպեսզի ինձ թոյլ տամ պախարակել այս կամ այն թեզը:
> Սա փորձառու լեզուաբանների խնդիրն է, նրանք էլ կը կատարեն ընտրութիւն:
> 
> Եւ մի բան էլ. պէտք չէ թքած ունենալ մի ուղղագրութեան վրայ, որով գրուած է մեր ամբողջ գրականութիւնը մինչեւ 20-րդ դարի սկիզբ, որով գրել են թէ՛ Չարենցը, եւ թէ՛ Թումանեան, թէ՛ Մեծարենցը, եւ թէ՛ Աբովեանը, թէ՛ Նարեկացին, եւ թէ Խորենացին, որով այսօր էլ գրուած է Աստուածաշունչը:
> Անհրաժեշտ է մի քիչ զուսպ լինել:
> 
> յ.գ.
> ...


Լոռնցի ջան, ես 2 փոստ շարունակ  խնդրեցի, որ դու գոնե մի հիմնավորում բերես ինձ ցուցանելու, որ հին ուղղագրությունը նորից ավելի լավն է, ճկուն է, հնչյունաբանությանը ավելի հարմար է, ավելի առաջավոր է: Դա չարեցիր,  բայց մի առանձին հաճույքով ինձ անգրագիտության մեջ ես մեղադրում ու  նրբանկատության նորմերի ես կոչում: 
Որ մի քիչ ավելի խորը ուսումնասիրած լինեիր այս հարցը, ապա կիմանայիր,  որ  Խորենացին գրել է գրաբարով, Մեծարենցը՝ արևմտահայերենով,  Թումանյանն ու Չարենցն էլ օգտվել են տվյալ պահին եղած ուղղագրությունից, այլ ոչ թե այլընտրանք են ունեցել ու հենց այդ են ընտրել: Իսկ Աբովյանն էլ  գրել է աբովյան գյուղի գեղական արևելահայերենով, և այս բոլոր դեպքերում ուղղագրությունը ոչ մի   կապ չունի:
Նորից եմ կրկնում, ես թքած ունեմ անցած, հնացած, մաշածի վրա: 
Աշխատիր ոչ թե ուրիշներին խելք սովորեցնել,  այլ փաստարկել քո ասածը:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.11.2010), Տրիբուն (05.11.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լոռնցի ջան, ես 2 փոստ շարունակ  խնդրեցի, որ դու գոնե մի հիմնավորում բերես ինձ ցուցանելու, որ հին ուղղագրությունը նորից ավելի լավն է, ճկուն է, հնչյունաբանությանը ավելի հարմար է, ավելի առաջավոր է: Դա չարեցիր,  բայց մի առանձին հաճույքով ինձ անգրագիտության մեջ ես մեղադրում ու  նրբանկատության նորմերի ես կոչում: 
> Որ մի քիչ ավելի խորը ուսումնասիրած լինեիր այս հարցը, ապա կիմանայիր,  որ  Խորենացին գրել է գրաբարով, Մեծարենցը՝ արևմտահայերենով,  Թումանյանն ու Չարենցն էլ օգտվել են տվյալ պահին եղած ուղղագրությունից, այլ ոչ թե այլընտրանք են ունեցել ու հենց այդ են ընտրել: Իսկ Աբովյանն էլ  գրել է աբովյան գյուղի գեղական արևելահայերենով, և այս բոլոր դեպքերում ուղղագրությունը ոչ մի   կապ չունի:
> Նորից եմ կրկնում, ես թքած ունեմ անցած, հնացած, մաշածի վրա: 
> Աշխատիր ոչ թե ուրիշներին խելք սովորեցնել,  այլ փաստարկել քո ասածը:


Սունդուկյանին ու Սայաթ Նովին մոռացար Բիձ

----------

Բիձա (05.11.2010), Տրիբուն (05.11.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նորից եմ կրկնում, ես թքած ունեմ անցած, հնացած, մաշածի վրա:


Բիձա, ամոթ ա, տենց բաներ մի ասա: Օրինակ ինչքան սիրուն կլիներ, եթե էս վերջին պոստդ սեպագիր լիներ:  :Ok:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.11.2010), Philosopher (06.11.2010), Բիձա (06.11.2010), Վիշապ (05.11.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բիձա, ամոթ ա, տենց բաներ մի ասա: Օրինակ ինչքան սիրուն կլիներ, եթե էս վերջին պոստդ սեպագիր լիներ:


Ես կնախընտրեմ ժայռպատկերները… ֆորումի որոշ անդամների համար դա ավելի պատկերավոր ու հասկանալի կլինի

----------

Philosopher (06.11.2010), Տրիբուն (05.11.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Լոռնցի ջան, ես 2 փոստ շարունակ  խնդրեցի, որ դու գոնե մի հիմնավորում բերես ինձ ցուցանելու, որ հին ուղղագրությունը նորից ավելի լավն է, ճկուն է, հնչյունաբանությանը ավելի հարմար է, ավելի առաջավոր է: Դա չարեցիր,  բայց մի առանձին հաճույքով ինձ անգրագիտության մեջ ես մեղադրում ու  նրբանկատության նորմերի ես կոչում: 
> Որ մի քիչ ավելի խորը ուսումնասիրած լինեիր այս հարցը, ապա կիմանայիր,  որ  Խորենացին գրել է գրաբարով, Մեծարենցը՝ արևմտահայերենով,  Թումանյանն ու Չարենցն էլ օգտվել են տվյալ պահին եղած ուղղագրությունից, այլ ոչ թե այլընտրանք են ունեցել ու հենց այդ են ընտրել: Իսկ Աբովյանն էլ  գրել է աբովյան գյուղի գեղական արևելահայերենով, և այս բոլոր դեպքերում ուղղագրությունը ոչ մի   կապ չունի:
> Նորից եմ կրկնում, ես թքած ունեմ անցած, հնացած, մաշածի վրա: 
> Աշխատիր ոչ թե ուրիշներին խելք սովորեցնել,  այլ փաստարկել քո ասածը:


Է՜հ... դժուար է բիձաների հետ: 

Ներդրուած ֆիլմը դիտելուց յետոյ ես սկսեցի աւելի մանրամասն ուսումնասիր դասական ուղղագրութիւնը եւ գրել դրանով:





Ուզում եմ, որ չշփոթես լեզուն ուղղագրութեան հետ: Գրաբարը, միջին հայերէնը, լեզուներ են, իսկ ուղղագրութիւնը գրելաձեւ:
Հիմա ես քեզ, լատինական ուղղագրութեամբ կը գրեմ, որ պարզ լինի. Bidza akhper, grvac e latinatar latinakan ughagruteamb. Փորձեմ ռուսերեն՝ Бидза ахпер, грвац е русатар, русакан ухагрутеамб. Դասական ուղղագրութեամբ՝ Բիձա ախպեր՝ գրուած է հայատառ՝ դասական ուղղագրութեամբ:

յ.գ. ես չեմ մտնի բանաւեճի մէջ այս թեմայով, քանզի սա իմ գործը չէ: Յոյս ունենամ, այսքանը բաւարար կը լինի:

----------


## dvgray

> ոչ անմիջական այո, ի դեպ նույն տրամաբանությամբ ինտերնետից քաշել էի օրենքները և տվել *ծանոթիս*, ես ներկա եղա իմ հավաքագրած ու իմ սցենարով նախատեսված դատական պրոցեսի. Ինչ ասել էի ասեց , բոլոր հարցերին պատասխանեց ճիշտ ու կեցե արդարությունը.


հնարավոր չի: քո գրածից եզրակացրել են մարդիկ, որ քո *ծանոթը* եղել է դատավորը  :Cool: 




> կեցե արդարությունը.


նորից ստիպում ես վիճել քո հետ: կեցե ոչ թե արդարությունը, այլ ՍՍՀԿ ԿոմԿուսը, և անձամբ Պուտինը իր Պուտինկայի հետ : ու մեկ էլ Սերժ Սարգսյանը իր Պուտանկայի հետ:




> իմ սցենարով նախատեսված դատական պրոցեսի. Ինչ ասել էի ասեց , բոլոր հարցերին պատասխանեց ճիշտ ու կեցե արդարությունը.


Աբեր, ինչ՞ ա պետք անել, որ դու բոլոր ապօրինի դատվածների իրավունքների սցենարների նախատեսումով զբաղվես  :Xeloq:  
արի Դատախազության շենքի դիմաց մի հատ օֆիս վարձենք իրա քարտուղարուհով, ու լիքը- մի 20 հատ կամպյուտերներով, միացված  միանգամից օրենքների շենքին- ու դու քաշի ու Նախատեսի, քաշի ու Նախատեսի…

----------


## Chuk

> Ներդրուած ֆիլմը դիտելուց յետոյ ես սկսեցի աւելի մանրամասն ուսումնասիր դասական ուղղագրութիւնը եւ գրել դրանով:


Լեռնցի ջան, *դրուած* ֆիլմը դիտեցի, առաջացան հարցեր:
Արդյոք դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ մեր այբուբենը չի՛ փոխվել:
Արդյոք դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ Մեսրոպյան հայոց այբուբենը շարունակում է գործել ու մնալ հայերի ինքնության երաշխավոր, հպարտության ակունք:
Արդյոք դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ մենք այդպես էլ չենք ձուլվել այլ ազգերի, չենք կորցրել մեր ինքնությունը, մեր ազգայինը:
Արդյոք դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ դասական ուղղագրության պայքարը Հայաստանի դեմ պայքար է:

----------

Բիձա (06.11.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Լեռնցի ջան, *դրուած* ֆիլմը դիտեցի, առաջացան հարցեր:
> Արդյոք դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ մեր այբուբենը չի՛ փոխվել:
> Արդյոք դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ Մեսրոպյան հայոց այբուբենը շարունակում է գործել ու մնալ հայերի ինքնության երաշխավոր, հպարտության ակունք:
> Արդյոք դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ մենք այդպես էլ չենք ձուլվել այլ ազգերի, չենք կորցրել մեր ինքնությունը, մեր ազգայինը:
> Արդյոք դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ դասական ուղղագրության պայքարը Հայաստանի դեմ պայքար է:


Աւելի կոռեկտ կը լիներ, որ հարցերն ուղղուած լիներ մասնագէտի, դէ բայց որ հարցնում ես, իմացածս ասեմ:




> Արդյոք դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ մեր այբուբենը չի՛ փոխվել:


Սկզբում փոխուել էր: Հանուել էր "է", "օ", "ւ" տառերը: Այսօր նոյնպէս "ւ" տառը բացակայում է: Դրա փոխարէն օգտագործւում է "ու" տառը, որն իրականում տառամիացութիւն է, հնչիւն, նման լատինական ou-ին:




> Արդյոք դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ Մեսրոպյան հայոց այբուբենը շարունակում է գործել ու մնալ հայերի ինքնության երաշխավոր, հպարտության ակունք:


Կարելի է այդպէս պնդել, այստեղ խօսքը ուղղագրութեան մասին է:




> Արդյոք դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ մենք այդպես էլ չենք ձուլվել այլ ազգերի, չենք կորցրել մեր ինքնությունը, մեր ազգայինը:


Հա:




> Արդյոք դու նկատե՞լ ես, որ դասական ուղղագրության պայքարը Հայաստանի դեմ պայքար է:


Չի կարող նման բան լինել: Այսօր գրեթէ ամբողջ սփիւռքը գրում է այդ ուղղագրութեամբ: 
Աւելին, միասնական ուղղագրութիւն չունենալն է սպառնում մեր ազգային անվտանգութեանը:

Իսկ եթէ կան էլի լրացուցիչ հարցեր, խնդրում եմ, տուեք դրանք համախատասխան մասնագէտների: 
Ի դէպ, ներդրուածը ֆիլմի 1-ին հատուածն է, ֆիլմի ամբողջական դիտման դէպքում կը ստանաք շատ հարցերի պատասխաններ:

----------


## davidus

Լեռնեցի ջան, մի հարց տամ:

Ինչպե՞ս է արտասանվում «ուղղագրութիւն» բառը. «ուղղագրութ*յու*՞ն» թե «ուղղագրութ*իու*՞ն»:

----------


## Chuk

Լեռնցի, պատասխանիդ էն մի «հա»-ն հերիք ա, որ կարողանանք ցույց տալ, որ ներկայիս ուղղագրությունը մեր ազգային ինքնությունը կորցնելուն չի սպառնում, որ դա ինքն էլ արդեն դարձել է մեր ազգային ինքնության անքակտելի մասը:

Հիմա վերջի հատվածի մասին: Էն, որ դա Հայաստանի դեմ պայքար չի, պարզ ա, սա ավելի շուտ կատակային ձևակերպում էր: Բայց որ հիմա ուղղագրություն փոխելը մեր պետությանը բազում վնասներ ա բերելու՝ փաստ ա: Սկսած նրանից, որ մենք հիմա տնտեսական էնպիսի վիճակում չենք, որ մեզ նման շռայլություն թույլ տանք: Խնդրում եմ նկատել ամենապարզը. դրա համար ահռելի նյութական միջոցներ են պետք առկա ողջ գրականությունը, նախադպրոցական, դպրոցական ու բուհական դասագրքերը, ողջ կառավարական ու ոչ կառավարական թղթաբանությունը, այլ նյութեր վերահրատակելու, վերակազմելու համար, մեծ ռեսուրսներ են պետք մարդկանց վերակրթելու, վերապատրաստելու, *նոր* ուղղագրությունը (ուշադրություն՝ նոր, ոչ թե հին) սովորեցնելու համար: Այսինքն անգամ չխորանալով այս կամ այն ուղղագրության առավելությունների մեջ, առանց համեմատելու էլ հասկանում ենք, որ դա իմաստավորված քայլ չէ: Նման քայլի կարելի է գնալ, եթե այդ ուղղագրությունն իրապես վնաս պատճառի մեր պետությանը, մեր ազգին, սակայն այդպիսի բան ուղղակի գոյություն չունի, էդպիսի վտանգ ուղղակի չկա:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Սփյուռքին, միասնական ուղղագրությանը, ապա համաձայն եմ, որ դա շատ պետքական է: Նման դեպքերում համարում եմ ճիշտ, որ աշխարհասփյուռ հայկական կենտրոնները հարմարվեն «կենտրոնին», տվյալ դեպքում՝ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությանը, որովհետև մեր հայրենիքի ու ազգի հիմնական երաշխավորը ու ազգի ինքության պահողը հենց այս հանրապետությունն է: Սա կենտրոնն է: Էլ չասած, որ հենց Սփյուռքում չկա միասնական ուղղագրություն, Սփյուռքի ամեն մի կենտրոնը մի ձևով է գրում՝ ստեղծելով թնջուկ:

հ.գ. Ֆորումում այդ տեսակետը տվյալ պահին դու ես ներկայացնում, դրա համար քեզ եմ դիմում: Համապատասխան մասնագետները կգրանցվեն ու իրենք կներկայացնեն խնդիրը՝ կդիմեմ իրենց:

----------


## Chuk

Օֆ, ժող, էս թեման արդեն երևի երրորդ անգամ ա պատահական փակվում: Աչքիս ստեղ մի բան կա, չգիտեմ  :Jpit: 
Ներողություն եմ խնդրում, թեման վերաբացվում

----------


## Շինարար

Իսկ ես կողմնակից եմ, որ ուղղագրությունն ավելի պարզեցվի, ինչու՞ պետք ա գրել արդար, երբ արթար ենք ասում, և այլն, ինչքան հեշտ, այնքան կյանքն ու ապրելն էլ հեշտ:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.11.2010), Tig (07.11.2010), Բիձա (06.11.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> *Ուզում եմ, որ չշփոթես լեզուն ուղղագրութեան հետ: Գրաբարը, միջին հայերէնը, լեզուներ են, իսկ ուղղագրութիւնը գրելաձեւ:*
> Հիմա ես քեզ, լատինական ուղղագրութեամբ կը գրեմ, որ պարզ լինի. Bidza akhper, grvac e latinatar latinakan ughagruteamb. Փորձեմ ռուսերեն՝ Бидза ахпер, грвац е русатар, русакан ухагрутеамб. Դասական ուղղագրութեամբ՝ Բիձա ախպեր՝ գրուած է հայատառ՝ դասական ուղղագրութեամբ:
> 
> յ.գ. ես չեմ մտնի բանաւեճի մէջ այս թեմայով, քանզի սա իմ գործը չէ: Յոյս ունենամ, այսքանը բաւարար կը լինի:


Ուզում եմ, որ չշփոթես լեզուները միևնույն լեզվի գրական տարբերակների հետ։ Գրաբարը, միջին հայերենը *միևնույն լեզվի՝* հայերենի գրական տարբերակներ են (ժամանակային)։
Երրորդ կուրսում արևմտահայերենի դասախոսս, պատմելով, թե ինչ դժվարությամբ են իրենք սովորել արևմտահայերենը դասագիրք չլինելու պայմաններում, ասաց. «Առանց դասագրքի դժվար է *օտար* լեզու սովորելը»...  :Angry2:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.11.2010), Բիձա (06.11.2010), Հրատացի (06.11.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ուզում եմ, որ չշփոթես լեզուները միևնույն լեզվի գրական տարբերակների հետ։ Գրաբարը, միջին հայերենը *միևնույն լեզվի՝* հայերենի գրական տարբերակներ են (ժամանակային)։
> Երրորդ կուրսում արևմտահայերենի դասախոսս, պատմելով, թե ինչ դժվարությամբ են իրենք սովորել արևմտահայերենը դասագիրք չլինելու պայմաններում, ասաց. «Առանց դասագրքի դժվար է *օտար* լեզու սովորելը»...


Նաիրուհի ջան, վստահ եղիր որ ես չեմ շփոթում, աւելին ասեմ, այժմ էլ ուսումնասիրում եմ այդ տարբերակները: 
Տարբեր լեզու ասելով ես նկատի ունեի, որ դրանք լրիւ այլ քերականական կառուցուածք ունեն, լրիւ այլ հոլովումներ:

Իսկ եթէ այդքան անաչառ ես, փորձրի ուղղել որոշ մարդկանց, որոնք դասական ուղղագրութեամբ գրուած արեւելահայերէնը շփոթում են գրաբարի հետ:

Շինարար ջան, ժամանակին հէնց այդպէս էր, քո պէս մտածող մարդիկ այսպիսի ուղղագրութիւն էին սահմանել, որը գործեց մինչեւ 40-ականների վերջը. ահա մի մէջբերում այդպիսի ուղղագրութեամբ գրուած տեքստ.




> ՙՀանկարծ սկսան կանչել ու քաշքշել մի աղջկա, վոր հեռու կանգնած դիտում էր. տարան և պարի գլուխ կանգնեցրին: Խաղը մի առ ժամանակ ընդհատեցին, միչև վոր այդ աղջիկն ել մտավ պարի մեջ: Սա գյուղի հայտնի յերգչուհին և պարուհին եր: Սովորույթի համաձայն այսպիսին չեմ ու չեմով ե գալիս, թեև սիրտը յեռում ե յերգել-պարելու համար:


Նպատակ էր դրուած Սովետմիութիւնում օգտագործել մէկ ընդհանուր այբուբեն, դրա համար էլ այսպիսի փոփոխութիւններ էր կատարուել, այսինքն յաջորդ քայլը կը լիներ իրենց ասած "հնացած, անպիտան" այբուբենի փոխարինումը սովետական այբուբենով: (Ուղղագրութեան փոփոխութիւն կատարուել էր նաեւ ռուսերէնի հետ :Smile: 
Դէ բայց ինչպէս նշում է Չուկը, այսօր մենք դեռ կանք:

Չուկ ջան, թող դու պնդես, որ այս գործընթացը սպառնում է մեր անվտանգութեանը, ես էլ ասեմ հակառակը: Մէկ է, սա մեր քննարկելի հարց չի, եւ մեր քննարկումից բան չի փոխուի: (Համենայն դէպս, ես այդպէս եմ կարծում): Այս հարցն այժմ էլ լուրջ քննարկման մէջ է համապատասխան մասնագէտների կողմից, եւ ես կարծում եմ, որ շուտով պետականօրէն անցում կը կատարուի հին ուղղագրութեանը, որն ուղղուած կը լինի ամբողջ հայութեանը մէկ ընդհանուր ուղղագրութիւն օգտագործելուն: 
Անցում չի կատարուի, շատ բարի: Կը շարունակենք գրել առկայ նոր ուղղագրութեամբ:

Հիշեցնեմ միայն, որ հին ուղղագրութեամբ մենք գրել ենք աւելի քան 1500 տարի, իսկ նոր ուղղագրութեամբ, ընդամենը 60-70 տարի:

----------


## Tig

> .............
> Չուկ ջան, թող դու պնդես, որ այս գործընթացը սպառնում է մեր անվտանգութեանը, ես էլ ասեմ հակառակը: Մէկ է, սա մեր քննարկելի հարց չի, եւ մեր քննարկումից բան չի փոխուի: (Համենայն դէպս, ես այդպէս եմ կարծում): Այս հարցն այժմ էլ լուրջ քննարկման մէջ է համապատասխան մասնագէտների կողմից, եւ ես կարծում եմ, որ շուտով պետականօրէն անցում կը կատարուի հին ուղղագրութեանը, որն ուղղուած կը լինի ամբողջ հայութեանը մէկ ընդհանուր ուղղագրութիւն օգտագործելուն: 
> Անցում չի կատարուի, շատ բարի: Կը շարունակենք գրել առկայ նոր ուղղագրութեամբ:
> 
> Հիշեցնեմ միայն, որ հին ուղղագրութեամբ մենք գրել ենք աւելի քան 1500 տարի, իսկ նոր ուղղագրութեամբ, ընդամենը 60-70 տարի:


Արթուր ջան, ախր տենց ո՞նց կլինի… Դրանից ազգը հաստատ ավելի կանգրագետանա: Ինչպես արդեն նշել է Մեֆը՝ Լեզուն կենդանի է և ապրում ու զարգանում է, ու նրան հետևնթաց չի կարող լինել: Հակառակը, ոչ թե մենե պիտի հարմարվենք քերականնությանն ու ուղագրությանը, այլ այն պիտի համրմարացնենք մեզ: Իհարկե ծայրահեղություննրից զերծ մնալով, ու օրինակ ժարգոնայինը գրական չդարձնելով: Սա շատ փխրուն ու բարդ հարցա: Մի կողմից մենք պիտի զարգացնենք նորը մյուս կողմից պիտի աշխատենք պահպանել հնի լավագույնը: Ոնցոր ասում ես սա լուրջ մասնագիտական խնդիրա: Բայց տվյալ հարցով զբաղվող մասնագետները պիտի ոչ միայն լուրջ լեզվաբաններ լինեն, այլև լավ հոգեբաններ և սոցիոլոգներ, քանի որ լեզվի միջոցով է արտահայտվում նաև ազգի հոգեբանությունը… Լեզուն՝ ուղղագրությունը, պիտի լինի գեղեցիկ, ուժեղ, պարզ ու հնարավորինս մոտ խոսակցականին, ու ավելորդ բարդություններ չառաջացնի: Այս գործընթացը անընդհատ է, և լեզվի զարգացման հետ մեկտեղ պիտի գտնել տվյալ պահի ոսկե միջինիը և անցումները հնարավորինս անցավ կազմակերպել… Օրինակ ես կողմ եմ որ վերականգնվի «Է» տառի նախկին դիրքերը, որովհետև այն բառային արմանտենին տալիս է իրենց բնութագրիչ ճիշտ էությունը, իսկ օրինակ դեմ եմ հետո բառը գրել՝ յետոյ, ինչո՞ւ… Սա շատ շատ լուրջ խնդիրա ու շտապողականությունը անդառնալի վատ հետևանքներ կունենա: Պիտի ամեն մի դեպքը մանրակրկիտ ուսումնասիրվի ու հնարավորինս հաշվի առնվի բոլոր գործոները: Իսկ նման մասնագետների ճիշտն ասած ես անձամբ չեմ ճանաչում, բայց հուսով եմ, որ նրանք կան…

հ.գ. հա մեկ էլ ուզում էի ասել որ` Բիձա ջան, ինչքան էլ դեմ լինենք հնի հետ բերելուն, մեկա չի կրելի նրա վրա թքած ունենալ, քանի որ այն մեր համար ժամանակին մեծ արժեք է ունեցել, իսկ մեր արժեքները մենք պարտավոր ենք հարգել և պահպանել, եթե մտածում ենք մեր տեսակի պահպանման համար:

----------


## Բիձա

> Արթուր ջան, ախր տենց ո՞նց կլինի… Դրանից ազգը հաստատ ավելի կանգրագետանա: Ինչպես արդեն նշել է Մեֆը՝ Լեզուն կենդանի է և ապրում ու զարգանում է, ու նրան հետևնթաց չի կարող լինել: Հակառակը, ոչ թե մենե պիտի հարմարվենք քերականնությանն ու ուղագրությանը, այլ այն պիտի համրմարացնենք մեզ: Իհարկե ծայրահեղություննրից զերծ մնալով, ու օրինակ ժարգոնայինը գրական չդարձնելով: Սա շատ փխրուն ու բարդ հարցա: Մի կողմից մենք պիտի զարգացնենք նորը մյուս կողմից պիտի աշխատենք պահպանել հնի լավագույնը: Ոնցոր ասում ես սա լուրջ մասնագիտական խնդիրա: Բայց տվյալ հարցով զբաղվող մասնագետները պիտի ոչ միայն լուրջ լեզվաբաններ լինեն, այլև լավ հոգեբաններ և սոցիոլոգներ, քանի որ լեզվի միջոցով է արտահայտվում նաև ազգի հոգեբանությունը… Լեզուն՝ ուղղագրությունը, պիտի լինի գեղեցիկ, ուժեղ, պարզ ու հնարավորինս մոտ խոսակցականին, ու ավելորդ բարդություններ չառաջացնի: Այս գործընթացը անընդհատ է, և լեզվի զարգացման հետ մեկտեղ պիտի գտնել տվյալ պահի ոսկե միջինիը և անցումները հնարավորինս անցավ կազմակերպել… Օրինակ ես կողմ եմ որ վերականգնվի «Է» տառի նախկին դիրքերը, որովհետև այն բառային արմանտենին տալիս է իրենց բնութագրիչ ճիշտ էությունը, իսկ օրինակ դեմ եմ հետո բառը գրել՝ յետոյ, ինչո՞ւ… Սա շատ շատ լուրջ խնդիրա ու շտապողականությունը անդառնալի վատ հետևանքներ կունենա: Պիտի ամեն մի դեպքը մանրակրկիտ ուսումնասիրվի ու հնարավորինս հաշվի առնվի բոլոր գործոները: Իսկ նման մասնագետների ճիշտն ասած ես անձամբ չեմ ճանաչում, բայց հուսով եմ, որ նրանք կան…
> 
> հ.գ. հա մեկ էլ ուզում էի ասել որ` Բիձա ջան, ինչքան էլ դեմ լինենք հնի հետ բերելուն, մեկա չի կրելի նրա վրա թքած ունենալ, քանի որ այն մեր համար ժամանակին մեծ արժեք է ունեցել, իսկ մեր արժեքները մենք պարտավոր ենք հարգել և պահպանել, եթե մտածում ենք մեր տեսակի պահպանման համար:


 Նորից կրկնեմ: *ԵՍ ԹՔԱԾ ՈՒՆԵՄ ՀՆԻ ՎՐԱ:* 
ԵՎ իմ այդ  մոտեցումը շատ լուրջ հոգեբանական, հասարակակագիտական հիմքեր ունի: Իմաստ չեմ տեսնում դրանք քննարկելը, քանի որ տեսնում եմ, որ պատի եմ դեմ առել:  
Բայց կասեմ հետևյալը: Հնասիրությունը, հնին կառչած մնալը, դա հոգեբանական հետամնացություն է, որի հաղթահարումը  անձնական ու հասարակական առաջընթացի առաջին նախապայմանն է: Մենք՝ հայերովս, տառապում ենք այդ հիվանդությամբ և շատերս տեղյակ էլ չենք դրա մասին: 
Գեղից էքսկուրսիայի եկած ու Գառնի- Գեղարդ տեսածին թվում է մենք ենք քաղաքակրթության կենտրոնը: Հեռավոր գյուղից Երևան հասածին թվում է, թե ինքն արդեն աշխարհ գիտի, ու կարող է ուրիշներին խելք սովորեցնել:  Լոս հասածին թվում է, թե ինքը տիեզերքի կենտրոնն է՝  ցենտրախպերը: 
Նմանններին խորհուրդ կտամ խորը շունչ քաշել ու համակերպվել, որ  հայ ասածը դա 5-րդ դարում լռված էթնոս է, որը բացի որոշ տեղական նշանակության ճարտարապետական շինություններից այլ ներդրում չի ունեցել մարդկության քաղաքակրթական պատմության մեջ: Հայոց լեզուն    լեզվաբանական իմաստով շատ ավելի բարձր գիտական  արժեք է : Բայց լեզվի փոփոխվող քերականությունը  դա ոչ միայն արժեք չէ, այլ արդեն ավանտյուրիստների   մեյդան է, որտեղ տարբեր սուբյեկտներ իրենց ամբիցաներն են փորձում բավարարել: 

Այս թեման առաջ քաշողի իրավունքով  բոլոր մասնակիցներին խնդրքում եմ, այլևս լեզվի հարցերով  այս թեմայում գրառումներ չանել: Քաղաքականության բաժնում թեման բացելով ես  ակընկալիք եմ ունեցել  քննարկել ոչ թե լեզվական, այլ քաղաքական -հասարակական հնչեղության հարցեր: 
Նաև խիստ գրագետների ներողամտությունն եմ հայտնում նվաստիս  լեզվագիտական խորը անգրագիտության դրսևորումների առիթով: 
Աստված ինձ էդքանն է տվել, որից ես գոհ ու շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## davidus

> Նորից կրկնեմ: *ԵՍ ԹՔԱԾ ՈՒՆԵՄ ՀՆԻ ՎՐԱ:* 
> *ԵՎ իմ այդ  մոտեցումը շատ լուրջ հոգեբանական, հասարակակագիտական հիմքեր ունի:* Իմաստ չեմ տեսնում դրանք քննարկելը, քանի որ տեսնում եմ, որ պատի եմ դեմ առել:


Բիձա ջան, եթե դու թքած ունես ինչ-որ մի բանի վրա, որը հնարավոր ա ուրիշի համար հարազատ է, ապա մի էլ պարտադրի, կամ նույնիսկ առաջարկի, որ նա էլ իր հերթին թքած չունենա այն արժեքների վրա, որոնք դու ես գերակա համարում: Ազգովի խնդիր էիր ման գալիս, էս էլ քեզ խնդիր, լուծի:

Ինչքան էլ լուրջ լինեն հիմքերը, մեկ է, դրանք քո սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումներն են: Ու դրանք, արի կլինի, շատ լուրջ հոգեբանական, հասարակակագիտական հիմքերի տակ մի անցկացրու էլի:

Եթե հնի վրա թքած ունես, ուրեմն թքած ունես այն ամեն ինչի վրա, ինչ ազգդ մինչ քո ծնվելու պահը ստեղծել ա: Իսկ եթե այդպես ա, ես երբեք քեզ չեմ համարի «ազգովի խելքի հալու համար» ճանապարհ ցույց տվող: Կներես իհարկե:

----------

Chilly (08.11.2010), Tig (07.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (07.11.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, եթե դու թքած ունես ինչ-որ մի բանի վրա, որը հնարավոր ա ուրիշի համար հարազատ է, ապա մի էլ պարտադրի, կամ նույնիսկ առաջարկի, որ նա էլ իր հերթին թքած չունենա այն արժեքների վրա, որոնք դու ես գերակա համարում: Ազգովի խնդիր էիր ման գալիս, էս էլ քեզ խնդիր, լուծի:
> 
> Ինչքան էլ լուրջ լինեն հիմքերը, մեկ է, դրանք քո սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումներն են: Ու դրանք, արի կլինի, շատ լուրջ հոգեբանական, հասարակակագիտական հիմքերի տակ մի անցկացրու էլի:
> 
> Եթե հնի վրա թքած ունես, ուրեմն թքած ունես այն ամեն ինչի վրա, ինչ ազգդ մինչ քո ծնվելու պահը ստեղծել ա: Իսկ եթե այդպես ա, ես երբեք քեզ չեմ համարի «ազգովի խելքի հալու համար» ճանապարհ ցույց տվող: Կներես իհարկե:


Դավիթ ջան,  ոնց տեսնում եմ,  մեր մեկս -մեկու  հասկանալու  պոտենցիալը կամաց-կամաց սպառվում է: 
Ինչի ես գնում ծայրահեղությունների՞: Ես ասել եմ, որ ես թքած ունեմ իմ ծնված պահից էն կողմի վրա՞:  Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարող էիր ինձ մեղադրել, թե ես թքած ունեմ երեկվա օրվա վրա: 
Խոսքը սկսվել է ներկայիս հայերենի մեջ քերականական փոփոխություններ մտցնելու տրամադրություննուներին  դեմ իմ արտահայտվելուց:  Բերել էի կոնկրետ իմ ուսուցիչի օրինակը, որը այդ փոփոխությունն իր մաշկի ու կյանքի վրա էր տարել: Ես մինչև հիմա էլ ազդված եմ, որ այդ  լուրջ, խելացի, ամեն ձևով հարգանքի արժանի մարդու կյանքը նաև այդ պատճառով էր խաթարվել: Ես բերել էի  կոնկրետ մարդու տառապանքի օրինակ, որը նույնիսկ չգլնքվեց, այլ *անտեսվեց*, Դրան ինչ անուն տամ- թքել չի՞:
Լավ,  ենթադրենք, բայց կամաց-կամաց թեման դառավ լեզվակռվի մեյդան ու  ձեռի հետ էլ ինձ են փորձում  անգրագետ հանեն: 
Մարդկանց նեղ, սահմանափակ տեսակետներին ես միշտ փորձել եմ և շարունակելու եմ  հակադարձել ավելի լայն տեսահորիզոնի մատուցմամբ: Եթե մեկը  հայաստանի լեռներից  դեն բան չի տեսած, ապա ես փորձում եմ նրա համար ենթադրելի դարձնել, որ  արտաքին աշխարհ էլ կա, որ այլ ազգեր  էլ կան, այլ դրվածքներ էլ կան: Բայց երբ տեսնում եմ, որ չիմացությունը արդեն սկսում է նյութը սպանել, ապա այլ ելք չկա, պետք է բունտ անես, քո ճիչը տեղ հասցնես: -Որ հարգելիս, ես ցավում եմ, որ դու չես տեսել, չգիտես, բայց բարի եղիր տեսնողի աչքերին, մտքին, տրամաբանությանն ու ազնվությանը հավատալու: 
Ես աշխարհում եղածի մեկ միլիարդերրորդն էլ չեմ տեսել, բայց ինձ անգրագիտության ու անտեղյակության կամ, տգիտության մեջ մեղադրողներին կասեմ հետևյալը: Ես ուսանողական տարիներին,  արդեն եղել էի մոսկվա-լենինգրադի թանգարանների մեծամասնությունում:   Կանգնել եմ ռուսական ամենատապոռ բայց ազդու կոթողներից մեկի՝ Մամաև կուրգանի տակ ու հասկացել, որ ռուսներից շատ բան ունեմ սովորելու:  Հետագայում աշխատել եմ  Հունգարիայում, Գերմանիայում, ու  հասկացել եմ որ ես ինձ հյուրընկալողներից իսկապես շատ քիչ գիտեմ ու եկել եմ սովորելու:  Հիմա ապրում և աշխատում եմ ամերիկայում, եղել եմ այս երկրի համարյա բոլոր մեծ քաղաքաներում, տասնյակ թանգարաններում, մի քանի տասնյակ տեխնիկակական ցուցահանդեսներում: Մեքենայով անցել եմ ԱՄՆ համարյա ողջ տարածքով  ու Կանադայի կեսով:  Կանգնել եմ Դուլլեսի օդակայանում տեղադրված  իրական շաթլի տակ, խոեսել եմ դրա կերտող ինժեների հետ: 
Ու էսքանից հետո ես ինձ շարունակում եմ  չնչին մի մահկանացու համարել: Բայց արի ու տես, որ աշխարհից բացարձակ անտեղյակը իմ բերանն է փակում իբր լեզվաբանական իր բարձր գիտելիքներով ու կյանք տեսածի անողոք հանգստությամբ: 
Դավիթ ջան, էս ամեն ինչը խաղ չի, հավատա, սերունդ է մեծանում, որը չտես է, հիվանդագին ինքնագոհ, ու չի էլ հասկանում դա: Ես մինչև հիմա բաց աչքերով եմ նայում աշխարհին, զարմանում ամեն մի նորույթի վրա: 
*Հայի թե փոքրի, և թե մեծի մեջից զարմանքն է վերացել: Դա ողբերգություն է:*
Բացատրելը չի  աշխատում, խորհուրդը վաաբշե, կարգի հրավիրելը- հըը: 
Մտածում ենք խելքի գալու մասին: Ոնց, ինչի հաշվին՝ կուրության, անտեղյակության, ինքնագոհությւան, սարերի հետևի սարերում քնած մնալու՞:

----------

Տրիբուն (08.11.2010)

----------


## davidus

Չէ, երևի ճիշտ ես ասում, մենք իրար հասկանալու եզրերը կամաց-կամաց կորցնում ենք:

Բիձա ջան, էս դու՞ չես գրել.



> Նորից կրկնեմ: *ԵՍ ԹՔԱԾ ՈՒՆԵՄ ՀՆԻ ՎՐԱ:* 
> ԵՎ իմ այդ  մոտեցումը շատ լուրջ հոգեբանական, հասարակակագիտական հիմքեր ունի:


Ինչ լեզվի մասին է խոսքը, եթե Տիգը գրում է արժեքների ու, ընդհանրապես, հնի մասին.



> հ.գ. հա մեկ էլ ուզում էի ասել որ` Բիձա ջան, ինչքան էլ դեմ լինենք *հնի* հետ բերելուն, մեկա չի կրելի նրա վրա թքած ունենալ, քանի որ այն մեր համար ժամանակին մեծ արժեք է ունեցել, իսկ մեր *արժեքները* մենք պարտավոր ենք հարգել և պահպանել, եթե մտածում ենք մեր տեսակի պահպանման համար:


Իսկ դու ասում ես, թքած ունեմ հնի վրա: Կարող ա՞ մի բան էն չեմ հասկանում: Ասա, վիրավորական բան չկա:

Բայց եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, ապա մինչև «պաշտոնապես» չընդունես, որ գոնե դու սխալվել ես *հնի* վրա թքած ունենալու հարցում, ապա կներես, քեզ ու գրառումներիդ մասին կարծիքս լրիվ կփոխվի: Որովհետև ազգի խելքի գալու մասին մտածող մարդը չի կարող թքած ունենա իր իսկ ազգի մշակույթի վրա:

Հ.Գ. Բացարձակ չեմ ծայրահեղացնում: Ինչ գրել ես, էն էլ կարդում եմ:

----------

Tig (08.11.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայեր, 42 էջ համատեղ ջանքերով գրոտել ենք, գոնե էսքանս խելքի եկել ե՞նք :Jpit:  Հիմա մանրից պարզվում է որ մեր դժբախտությունը լեզվի մեջ է, չենք ջոկում ինչ լեզվով գրենք ու խոսենք, ու տենց պառակտվում, գժտվում, ու ապահամախմբվում ենք... (էս ինչ ասի :Xeloq: )... Մի խոսքով Բաբելոնի աշտարակաշինությունն ա դառնում էս ազգովի խելքի գալը:
 Ժող ջան :Smile:  Էկեք փակենք էս թեման, մենք սաղս խելոքներ ենք ու լավ էլ գիտենք ինչ է պետք անել և ինչպես... անող չկա :Jpit:  
Ես մի քանի օր առաջ հերթական պարտքս կատարել եմ:hpart Մի հարի... մի միամիտ մարդու, որը ԳԱԻ-ում գործ ուներ քարոզել եմ, որ պետք չի կաշառք տալ: Ու այդպես էլ վարվեց՝ ոչ մի գրամ կաշառք չտվեց (չնայած ոչ էլ ուզել էին, բայց ինքը հինգ հազարանոցները պատրաստել տրամադրվել էր :LOL: ): Դիմումն էլ սովորեցրեցի ինքը գրեց (ԳԱԻ-ում գրագիր են պահում, դիմումներ գրող, դիմումը 1500 դրամ :Jpit:  ) Հետո ահագին ոգևորվել ուրախացել էր, որ առանց լևի կոպեկի արեց իր գործողությունները: Բայց մեր մեջ ասած մեր պարոն ոստիկաններն էլ առաջվանը չեն, ինչ որ բան փոխվել է...  :Think:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.11.2010), Tig (08.11.2010), Բիձա (07.11.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նաիրուհի ջան, վստահ եղիր որ ես չեմ շփոթում, աւելին ասեմ, այժմ էլ ուսումնասիրում եմ այդ տարբերակները: 
> Տարբեր լեզու ասելով ես նկատի ունեի, որ դրանք լրիւ այլ քերականական կառուցուածք ունեն, լրիւ այլ հոլովումներ:
> 
> Իսկ եթէ այդքան անաչառ ես, փորձրի ուղղել որոշ մարդկանց, որոնք դասական ուղղագրութեամբ գրուած արեւելահայերէնը շփոթում են գրաբարի հետ:
> 
> Շինարար ջան, ժամանակին հէնց այդպէս էր, քո պէս մտածող մարդիկ այսպիսի ուղղագրութիւն էին սահմանել, որը գործեց մինչեւ 40-ականների վերջը. ահա մի մէջբերում այդպիսի ուղղագրութեամբ գրուած տեքստ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Լեռնցի ջան, լեզվագիտությունը դա գիտություն է և պետք է հետևի որոշակի տրամաբանության… տառերն ու ուղղագրությունը պետք է ճշգրիտ արտահայտեն լեզուն… Ժամանակին դասական ուղղագրությունը հենց դա էլ արել է, բայց այսօր չի անում… այն ժամանակ այդ ուղղագրությունը հետևել է որոշակի տրաբանության, այսօր ոչ "յետոյ" բառի ուղղագրության բացատրությունը դու կարող ես տալ միայն հենվելով հին հայերենի վրա որը նշանակում է որ մենք մեր տառերի հնչյունները պիտի վերանայենք… "յ" "հ" "ու" … Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցի մեծությունը դա հայոց հնչյունների կանոնակարգումն ու հայտնագործումն է ոչ թե ուղղագրությունը, որը ՀԵՇՏԱՑՐԵՑ հայերենի ուսուցումը… 

*Եթե ուղղագրությունը չփոխենք, հնչյուններն ենք կորցնելու, ընտրությունը մերն է*

----------

Tig (08.11.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Չէ, երևի ճիշտ ես ասում, մենք իրար հասկանալու եզրերը կամաց-կամաց կորցնում ենք:
> 
> Բիձա ջան, էս դու՞ չես գրել.
> 
> 
> Ինչ լեզվի մասին է խոսքը, եթե Տիգը գրում է արժեքների ու, ընդհանրապես, հնի մասին.
> 
> 
> Իսկ դու ասում ես, թքած ունեմ հնի վրա: Կարող ա՞ մի բան էն չեմ հասկանում: Ասա, վիրավորական բան չկա:
> ...


Ռուսերեն սրան ասում են доехали:

Ոնց հասկանում եմ Դավիթ ջան, դու իմ վերջին 2 գրառումները կարդացել ես միայն հետադարձելու համար: Ես գրել եմ «ԹՔԱԾ ՈՒՆԵՄ ՀՆԻ ՎՐԱ» 
Ձեզանից որը կարող է ասել, թե ես ինչ եմ ի նկատի ունեցել հին բառի տակ՞
Տիգի և քո  պատասխաններից ից չի երևում, թե ինչ մասին է խոսքը:  
Տիգն ասում է 



> «Բիձա ջան, ինչքան էլ դեմ լինենք հնի հետ բերելուն, մեկա չի կրելի նրա վրա թքած ունենալ, քանի որ այն մեր համար ժամանակին մեծ արժեք է ունեցել, իսկ մեր արժեքները մենք պարտավոր ենք հարգել և պահպանել, եթե մտածում ենք մեր տեսակի պահպանման համար»:


Դու ասում ես 


> «ինչքան էլ դեմ լինենք հնի հետ բերելուն, մեկա չի կրելի նրա վրա թքած ունենալ, քանի որ այն մեր համար ժամանակին մեծ արժեք է ունեցել, իսկ մեր արժեքները մենք պարտավոր ենք հարգել և պահպանել, եթե մտածում ենք մեր տեսակի պահպանման համար»:


Հարգելի Դավիթ և Տիգ, հինը ինքնին արժեք չի և երբևէ չի եղել: Հնում տեղի ունեցած, կատարված ինչ որ խիստ սահմանափակ, որոշակի բաներ կարող են արժեք լինել: Բայց ամբողջովին հինը փառաբանելը դա աբսուրդ է: Ըտենց որ լիներ հիմա մենք  կապիկ էինք: Ես մասնավորապես թքած եմ ունեցել հայ հին ուղղագրության վրա: Եթե դա Ձեզ համար արժեք է, ապա արժեքային մեր չափանիշերը տարբեր են: 
Բացի դա էլ,  արեք հիշենք, որ հայրերի և որդիների վեճն է հնի և նորի  շուրջը: Էշով գնալը կամ տայոտայով ֆռֆռալն է  հնի ու նորի վեճը: Կումպն ու կավիճը, դեմոկրատիան ու ֆեոդալիզմը, նույն տեղում ծնվել ու իր գեղից էն կեղմ չտեսնել- մեռնելն ու աշխարհի քաղաքացի լինելն է  հնի ու նորի շրջանակներում: Հինն ու նորը հազար ու մի կապերով են կապված իրար հետ: Առաջընթացը դա հնի մերժումն է: Հնի վրա ծնվում է նորը, նրան հակադրվելով,  նրա տեղը գրավելով և ավելի առաջավորը մատուցելով: 
Ախր տղերք ջան, տարրական ճշմարտությունների դեմ չի կարելի գնալ: 
Չգիտեմ, թե էլ ինչ շկալաներով ու մասշտաբներով խոսեմ, որ հասկանալի լինի իմ ասած հին ու նորի ու ձեր ենթադրած հին ու նորի տարբերությունները:
Մեր վերջին 15 դարերի հինը 99 տոկոսով ողորմելի մի բան էր: Դա արաբներից գլխովին կոտորվելն էր ու գենոֆոնդի 80 տոկոսի կորուստն էր, հետագայում էլ քրդերի մոտ սահնակ քշելն էր ու  թուրքի ձեռից համատարած գենոցիդվելը: Էտ եք հարգում՞: 
Որ հնի մասին է խոսքը՞: Քյասար ասեք, իմանամ, էլ չվիճեմ: 
Իմ իմացած հնով՝  ներկա Հայաստանի տարածքում 5-րդ դարից մինչև 19 դարը, /ռսի ոտի ժամանելը /  եղել են մատների վրա հաշվելի մի քանի երևելի քերթողներ:   Էտ ա եղել մեր պատալոկը: Չեղած տեղը ինչեր եք ձեր մտքերով անց կացնում՞: 
Երկար բարակ գրել էի, թե աշխարհում ինչ արժեքներ կան, որոնցից ազգովի բեխաբար ենք: Դուք  էդ լեն աշխարհը թողած ընգել եք ինձ սխալ հանելու գործին՞: 
Ես նորից եմ կրկնում, ես էդ ամբողջական, հայկական մուղամոտ, չմեկնաբանված հնի վրա թքած ունեմ:  
Եթե չեք ընդունում,  ապա փորձեք համակերպվել այն փաստի հետ, որ կա մի ազգուրաց բիձա, որը այդպես է մտածում: Մի գուցե դուք էլ, մի ինչ որ ժամանակ հետո, թուքը ինչ որ ուղղությամբ նպատակամղելու  պրոբլեմի առաջ կանգնեք:  :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

> Հայեր, 42 էջ համատեղ ջանքերով գրոտել ենք, գոնե էսքանս խելքի եկել ե՞նք Հիմա մանրից պարզվում է որ մեր դժբախտությունը լեզվի մեջ է, չենք ջոկում ինչ լեզվով գրենք ու խոսենք, ու տենց պառակտվում, գժտվում, ու ապահամախմբվում ենք... (էս ինչ ասի)... Մի խոսքով Բաբելոնի աշտարակաշինությունն ա դառնում էս ազգովի խելքի գալը:
>  Ժող ջան *Էկեք փակենք էս թեման,* մենք սաղս խելոքներ ենք ու լավ էլ գիտենք ինչ է պետք անել և ինչպես... անող չկա 
> Ես մի քանի օր առաջ հերթական պարտքս կատարել եմ:hpart Մի հարի... մի միամիտ մարդու, որը ԳԱԻ-ում գործ ուներ քարոզել եմ, որ պետք չի կաշառք տալ: Ու այդպես էլ վարվեց՝ ոչ մի գրամ կաշառք չտվեց (չնայած ոչ էլ ուզել էին, բայց ինքը հինգ հազարանոցները պատրաստել տրամադրվել էր): Դիմումն էլ սովորեցրեցի ինքը գրեց (ԳԱԻ-ում գրագիր են պահում, դիմումներ գրող, դիմումը 1500 դրամ ) Հետո ահագին ոգևորվել ուրախացել էր, որ առանց լևի կոպեկի արեց իր գործողությունները: Բայց մեր մեջ ասած մեր պարոն ոստիկաններն էլ առաջվանը չեն, ինչ որ բան փոխվել է...


*Թեման փակել չկա:* Հանքի պես տեղ ա՝ ինչքան փորում ես, էնքան տակից նոր, պլպլան, անճոռնի բաներ են դուս գալիս: Ինձ եքա հետաքրքիր ա:

----------


## davidus

> Տիգն ասում է 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				«Բիձա ջան, ինչքան էլ դեմ լինենք հնի հետ բերելուն, մեկա չի կրելի նրա վրա թքած ունենալ, քանի որ այն մեր համար ժամանակին մեծ արժեք է ունեցել, իսկ մեր արժեքները մենք պարտավոր ենք հարգել և պահպանել, եթե մտածում ենք մեր տեսակի պահպանման համար»:
> 			
> ...


Տիգի գրառումն ես պատճենել, ես նման բան չեմ ասել:





> Հարգելի Դավիթ և Տիգ,* հինը ինքնին արժեք չի և երբևէ չի եղել: Հնում տեղի ունեցած, կատարված ինչ որ խիստ սահմանափակ, որոշակի բաներ կարող են արժեք լինել:*


Ինձ համար կատարյալ անընդունելի է: Սխալ մեկնաբանություն է: 





> Բայց ամբողջովին հինը փառաբանելը դա աբսուրդ է:


Էս գրածդ լրիվ ուրիշ կինոից է:




> Բացի դա էլ,  արեք հիշենք, որ հայրերի և որդիների վեճն է հնի և նորի  շուրջը: Էշով գնալը կամ տայոտայով ֆռֆռալն է  հնի ու նորի վեճը: Կումպն ու կավիճը, դեմոկրատիան ու ֆեոդալիզմը, նույն տեղում ծնվել ու իր գեղից էն կեղմ չտեսնել- մեռնելն ու աշխարհի քաղաքացի լինելն է  հնի ու նորի շրջանակներում: Հինն ու նորը հազար ու մի կապերով են կապված իրար հետ: Առաջընթացը դա հնի մերժումն է: Հնի վրա ծնվում է նորը, նրան հակադրվելով,  նրա տեղը գրավելով և ավելի առաջավորը մատուցելով: 
> Ախր տղերք ջան, *տարրական ճշմարտությունների դեմ չի կարելի գնալ:*


Բիձա, գիտես, որ շնորհիվ էդ հների հիմա դու էս ֆորումում հայերեն գրառում ես անում: Խոսքը հայկական տառերի մասին է: Հին չե՞ն: Բա ո՛նց... էն էլ ինչ հին են: Դե եթե նորը ավելի լավա, եկեք սմայլիկներով ու տրանսլիտով գրենք, համ կլավիշներն են անգլերեն, համ էլ սմայլիկները թույն բաներ են: Բիձա, բռնել ես եսիմ ինչ համեմատություններ ես անում, հետո էլ տարրական ճշմարտություններից ես խոսում: Ասածդ գիտես ինչի ա նման, օր. ավելի լավ է ուշ, քան ավելի ուշ, կամ ասենք` ավելի լավ է ապրել, քան մեռնել, կամ` ավելի լավ է սեփական մեքենան ունենալ, քան ամեն անգամ հարևան Վազգենին խնդրել, որ քեզ գործի տանի: Ասածիդ մեջ հնի ու նորի ոչ մի լուրջ ու ընդունելի համեմատություն չկա: 




> Չգիտեմ, թե էլ ինչ շկալաներով ու մասշտաբներով խոսեմ, որ հասկանալի լինի իմ ասած հին ու նորի ու ձեր ենթադրած հին ու նորի տարբերությունները:
> Մեր վերջին 15 դարերի հինը 99 տոկոսով ողորմելի մի բան էր: Դա արաբներից գլխովին կոտորվելն էր ու գենոֆոնդի 80 տոկոսի կորուստն էր, հետագայում էլ քրդերի մոտ սահնակ քշելն էր ու  թուրքի ձեռից համատարած գենոցիդվելը: Էտ եք հարգում՞: 
> Որ հնի մասին է խոսքը՞: Քյասար ասեք, իմանամ, էլ չվիճեմ: 
> Իմ իմացած հնով՝  ներկա Հայաստանի տարածքում 5-րդ դարից մինչև 19 դարը, /ռսի ոտի ժամանելը /  եղել են մատների վրա հաշվելի մի քանի երևելի քերթողներ:   Էտ ա եղել մեր պատալոկը: Չեղած տեղը ինչեր եք ձեր մտքերով անց կացնում՞:


Աաա, դե էդ ասա: Փաստորեն քո ասած հինը անհիշելի ժամանակներից մինչև 5-րդ դարն ա: Հետո մի հատ 15 դար տևողությամբ լադոԳ, ու մեկ էլ հոպ, 18-րդ դարից մինչև էսօր: Լավն էր...





> Երկար բարակ գրել էի, թե աշխարհում ինչ արժեքներ կան, որոնցից ազգովի բեխաբար ենք: Դուք  էդ լեն աշխարհը թողած ընգել եք ինձ սխալ հանելու գործին՞: 
> *Ես նորից եմ կրկնում, ես էդ ամբողջական, հայկական մուղամոտ, չմեկնաբանված հնի վրա թքած ունեմ:*  
> Եթե չեք ընդունում,  ապա փորձեք համակերպվել այն փաստի հետ, որ կա մի ազգուրաց բիձա, որը այդպես է մտածում: Մի գուցե դուք էլ, մի ինչ որ ժամանակ հետո, թուքը ինչ որ ուղղությամբ նպատակամղելու  պրոբլեմի առաջ կանգնեք:


Բիձա, հասկացանք, որ տարիքով մեծ ես, շատ բան ես տեսել: Դրա դեմ չեմ առարկում: Բայց նույն քո ասած աշխարհում էնքան «արժեքներ» կան, որ դրանց հանդիման բաց տուտուզով թարս վազել ուղղակի չի կարելի:
ՄԻ հատ բացատրեիր մարդավարի, եվրոպայոտ, գեղեցիկ երաժշտության տակ,  թե «հնի վրա թքած ունեմ» արտահայտությունը ոնց հասկանանք, հետդ էսքան կռիվ չանեինք:

----------

Tig (08.11.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Տիգի գրառումն ես պատճենել, ես նման բան չեմ ասել:
> 
> Ինձ համար կատարյալ անընդունելի է: Սխալ մեկնաբանություն է: 
> Էս գրածդ լրիվ ուրիշ կինոից է:
> Բիձա, գիտես, որ շնորհիվ էդ հների հիմա դու էս ֆորումում հայերեն գրառում ես անում: Խոսքը հայկական տառերի մասին է: Հին չե՞ն: Բա ո՛նց... էն էլ ինչ հին են: Դե եթե նորը ավելի լավա, եկեք սմայլիկներով ու տրանսլիտով գրենք, համ կլավիշներն են անգլերեն, համ էլ սմայլիկները թույն բաներ են: Բիձա, բռնել ես եսիմ ինչ համեմատություններ ես անում, հետո էլ տարրական ճշմարտություններից ես խոսում: Ասածդ գիտես ինչի ա նման, օր. ավելի լավ է ուշ, քան ավելի ուշ, կամ ասենք` ավելի լավ է ապրել, քան մեռնել, կամ` ավելի լավ է սեփական մեքենան ունենալ, քան ամեն անգամ հարևան Վազգենին խնդրել, որ քեզ գործի տանի: Ասածիդ մեջ հնի ու նորի ոչ մի լուրջ ու ընդունելի համեմատություն չկա: 
> Աաա, դե էդ ասա: Փաստորեն քո ասած հինը անհիշելի ժամանակներից մինչև 5-րդ դարն ա: Հետո մի հատ 15 դար տևողությամբ լադոԳ, ու մեկ էլ հոպ, 18-րդ դարից մինչև էսօր: Լավն էր...
> Բիձա, հասկացանք, որ տարիքով մեծ ես, շատ բան ես տեսել: Դրա դեմ չեմ առարկում: Բայց նույն քո ասած աշխարհում էնքան «արժեքներ» կան, որ դրանց հանդիման *բաց տուտուզով* թարս վազել ուղղակի չի կարելի:
> ՄԻ հատ բացատրեիր մարդավարի, եվրոպայոտ, գեղեցիկ երաժշտության տակ,  թե «հնի վրա թքած ունեմ» արտահայտությունը ոնց հասկանանք, հետդ էսքան կռիվ չանեինք:


 Էդ բաց տուտուզը հնով փակել, զամասկել ենք, ինչ պռոբլեմ կա՞: Լոխ լավ ա:  Բա մեր գառնի-գեղարդը, բա մեր զվարթնոց - էրեբունին՞: Բա մեր կոնյակ- բաստուրմեն, բա մեր խաղող- պանիր ու ծիրանը՞:
"հնի վրա թքած ունեմ» արտահայտությունը ես 3  եքա փոստ բացատրեցի, մի հատ էլ դուք բացատրեիք, թե ձեր պատկերացրած *հինը* որն ա, որ բաց տուտուզով գրկել- նստել եք: 
Խոսքը սկսել է հին ուղղագրությանն անցնելու գաղափարից:  Ես կտրուկ դեմ եմ եղել դրան իմ հիմնավորումներով, որոնք բազմաթիվ անգամներ կրկնել եմ: Դուք դա մի կողմ եք թողել, բայց ինձ համար անհասկանալի սևեռվել եք իմ՝ հանդեպ հինը վերաբումունքի վրա:  
Ես քրֆեցի հինը նշելով, որ ամեն հին չէ արժեք ու թքած ունեմ հնի վրա, քանի որ մեր հնի 90 տոկոսը կամ արյուն է, կամ զիբիլ: 
Դուք այլ կարծիքի եք: Է հա, եղեք:  
 Բայց ինքնուրույն կարծիք չարտահայտելով հանդերձ, դուք անպայման ուզում եք ինձ սխալ հանած լինեք: 
Մինչև հիմա դուք որպես *հին*  քննարկել  եք ինչ որ *անորոշ հին արժեքներ*: Հիմա էլ տեսնելով, որ անորոշության սխեման  չի աշխատում, հարձակման ես անցել, թե   *խոսքը ոչ թե  փոփոխվող քերականության, այլ հայ գրերի մասին է, ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս՝ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցի մասին է: * 
Ես որևէ բացասական բառ ասած կամ հայ գրերի ստեղծման ու որակի մասին՞:  Նաև դուք որևէ մի անգամ գրերի մասին որպես հին արժեքի ասած կաք՞: Բոլոր  փոստերն էլ կան, գնա հետ՝ նայի իմ գրածն էլ, ձերն էլ:  Ձեր խոսքը երբեք որոշակի չի եղել,  դուք խոսել եք ինչ որ  անորոշ հնի, հին արժեքների մասին: Ես մի քանի անգամ որոշակիացրել եմ ասելիքս:  Բայց հիմա  պարզվում է, որ ձեր անորոշ հինը  ոչ դես, ոչ դեն - Մաշտոցն է՞: 
Էս արդեն չեղավ:  Հետին թվով  գործ ես սարքում վրես՞:  Ու էս ֆոնին ինձ ես մեղադրում վայրիվերումների մեջ՞: Դու ինքդ  քո մեղադրանքներին  հավատում ես՞: 
Էսօր օգտագործվող հայկական գրերը էդ  երբ դառան հին արժեք՞: Նրանք էսօր էլ շատ մեծ արժեք են: 
Հինը դա էշով գնալն է, երբ մեքենա կա: Հինը դա բահով փորելն է, երբ կա տրակտոր: Հինը դա պարարտանյութը որպես սպիտակ,  դեղին, կամ կառշնվի  պարաշոկ բնորոշելն է, էն դեպքում, երբ հայաստանից դուրս դրանք իրենց անուներով են կոչում:  Հինը դա հեկտարից  մի տոննա ցորեն ստանալն է ու ժամանակ առ ժամանակ բոլոր խոզերի ոչնչանալը: Հինը դա որևէ ժամանակակից գործարանի բացակայությունն է երկրում ու դոդլֆիկների տիրապետությունն է: Հինը դա  թուրքերենով ռեստորանային ոռնոցն է,  թաղման հետ կապված տուն քանդող քելեխ,  էքնահող, յոթ ու քառսունքն է: Հինը դա բարեկամ սրիկային ամեն գնով սատարելն է, հինը դա Էջմիածնի մայր տաճարում պատին խփած՝ մայր աստվածածնի՝ գրկին մորուքավոր նորածին Քրիստոսով նկարն է:  Հինը դա ամբողջ Հայաստանով մեկ մի կարգին զուգարան չունենալն է: 
  Էս ամեն ինչը հնից է մնացել- արժեք է՞:  
Հինը հիմա ամեն քայլափոխի է: *Դու դրա անունը բաց տուտուզ ես դնում, ես հին:* 
Եթե դատարանում եմ, ապա ձեր մեղադրանքները սկզբից մի հատ կարգին ձևակերպեիք, իսկ եթե ազնիվ քննարկում է, ապա չարժի չեղածն ու չասվածը հետին թվով որպես փաստ բերել: 
Դուք ուզում եք մնաք հնի մեջ -մնացեք, բայց ես էդ մեծ ազգային ինքնակայֆ շարժման մեջ չկամ:

----------

Tig (08.11.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Ռուսերեն սրան ասում են доехали:
> 
> Ոնց հասկանում եմ Դավիթ ջան, դու իմ վերջին 2 գրառումները կարդացել ես միայն հետադարձելու համար: Ես գրել եմ «ԹՔԱԾ ՈՒՆԵՄ ՀՆԻ ՎՐԱ» 
> Ձեզանից որը կարող է ասել, թե ես ինչ եմ ի նկատի ունեցել հին բառի տակ՞
> Տիգի և քո  պատասխաններից ից չի երևում, թե ինչ մասին է խոսքը:  
> Տիգն ասում է 
> 
> Դու ասում ես 
> 
> ...


Բիձա ջան, դու լրիվ ճիշտ ես հասկացել, ես հին ասելով հասկացեմ եմ հենց մեր հին ուղղագրությունը, բայց ոչ թե դատարկ ուղղագրությունը այլ այդ ուղղագրության միջողով ստեղծված մշակութային արժեքները: Ու եթե ես ասում եմ, որ պիտի գնահատենք հինը, դա չի նշանակում, որ պիտի կառչենք հնից կամ, որ ավելի վատ է՝ վերադառնանք հնին: Ես պարզ ու հստակ ուզեցել եմ ցույց տամ, որ նորը դա հնի մոդիֆիկացիան է՝ զարգացումը: Նորի հիմքում պիտի ընկած լինի հնի լավագույն հիմքերը ու հաշվվի առնվի նոր պահանջները: Իմ ասած նորը հենց դայա, որ հինը պիտի փոփոխվի, զարգանա, ու դա անհնար կլինի անել հնի վրա թքած ունենալով: Այո՝ եթե հինը կանխում է նորի աճը, այն պիտի դուրս մղվի, բայց դա էլի չի նշանակում թքած ունենալ հնի վրա: Մի ծայրահեղությունն էլ նա է, որ ամեն նոր բան ընդունենք՝ առանց հաշվի նստելու հնի հետ, դա կնշանակի կորցնել սեփական դիմագիծը ու ձուլվել: Էլ ինչի՞ ենք մտածում խելքի գալու մասին, եթե պիտի հնարավորինս չպահպանենք մեր տեսակի առանձնահատկությունները:

Ասում ես լեն աշխա՞րհ… Բիձա ջան, ճիշտա ես քո նման աշխարհ տեսած չեմ, բայց երբեք՝ նույնիսկ պատաին ժամանակ չեմ գերադասել մեր ազգն ու մեր արած-չարածները ոչ մի ուրիշ ազգերից, ու նաև չեմ էլ ստորադասել: Մենք աշխարհի կենտրոնը չենք ու ոչ ոք էլ չի, ամեն մեկն ի տեղն ու դերն ունի: Իսկ առավել ևս հիմա, երբ ինֆորմացիոն աղբուրները հնարավորություն են տալիս տեղյակ լինել քո ասած լեն աշխարհից, ու առավել մեծ տեսանկյունից են թույլ տալիս տեսնել մեր փոքրությունը, արդեն էլ որ մի տրամաբանության հետևանքով պիտի մեզ աշխարհի կենտրոն կարծենք ու չզարմանանք լեն աշխարհի առաջընթացի վրա: Բայց էլի ու էլի եմ ասում, դա չպիտի մեզ իրավունք տա թքել մեր հնի՝ մասնավորապես ուղղագրության վրա: Հակառակը՝ մենք էլ պիտի ձգտենք հասնել լեն աշխարհի ձեռքբերումներին, բայց չկորցնելով մեր դիմագիծը: Այլապես պիտի ձուլվենք մեծ ազգերին ու վերջ՝ էլ ազգովի խելքի գալու մասին մտածելու կարիք էլ չենք ունենա:

հ.գ. մի քիչ խառը ստացվեց, բայց կարծում եմ հասկանալի է, թե ինչ եմ ուզում ասեմ:

----------

davidus (08.11.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Էդ բաց տուտուզը հնով փակել, զամասկել *ենք*, ինչ պռոբլեմ կա՞: Լոխ լավ ա:


Զամասկելու պահով ես մեջը չեմ, թե արել ես, մի հոգնակիացրու, ես չկամ Բիձ ջան:




> Բա մեր գառնի-գեղարդը, բա մեր զվարթնոց - էրեբունին՞: Բա մեր կոնյակ- բաստուրմեն, բա մեր խաղող- պանիր ու ծիրանը՞:


Այ մարդ դուրդ չի գալիս, ոչ ծիրան ու բաստուրմա կեր, ոչ Գառնի գնա, ոչ էլ առավել ևս կոնյակ խմի: Ինչի՞ ես քեզ չարչարում:




> "հնի վրա թքած ունեմ» արտահայտությունը ես 3  եքա փոստ բացատրեցի, մի հատ էլ դուք բացատրեիք, թե ձեր պատկերացրած *հինը* որն ա, որ* բաց տուտուզով գրկել- նստել եք:*


3 գրառում ա «բացատրում» ես, բայց տենց էլ չկարողավար ասել, թե էդ ոնց էղավ, որ սեփական լեզվիդ վրա թքած ունեցար: Մեկը ես կոնկրետ դեմ եմ հին ուղղագրությունը հետ բերելուն, բայց ինձ կյանքում թույլ չեմ տա ասեմ «թքած ունեմ» մի ուղղագրության վրա, որով ինձնից ու քեզնից լիքը խելոք մարդիկ բավականին երկար ժամանակ գրել ու ստեղծագործել են: Իմ կողմից էդ առնվազն պարազիտություն կլինի: Հարգարժան, եթե ստեղ մեկը կա, որ բաց տուտուզների ձոն ա անում, դա դու ես: Կարող ես մեկի գրառումը մեջբերել, որը էդ կարգի խայտառակ ձևով ա արտահայտվում իր հնի հանդեպ, էն էլ լեզվի և ուղղագրության: 




> Խոսքը սկսել է հին ուղղագրությանն անցնելու գաղափարից:  Ես կտրուկ դեմ եմ եղել դրան իմ հիմնավորումներով, որոնք բազմաթիվ անգամներ կրկնել եմ: 
> Դուք դա մի կողմ եք թողել, բայց ինձ համար անհասկանալի սևեռվել եք իմ՝ հանդեպ հինը վերաբումունքի վրա:


Հոպ, մի րոպե... Ոչ մեկ էլ քեզ չի հանդիմանել նրա համար, որ դու չես ուզում հին ուղղագրությունը հետ բերել: Ես էլ չեմ ուզում: Բայց դու կանգնում թավ տառերով երկրորդ անգամ գրում ես` *թքած ունեմ հին ուղղագրության վրա:* Կարծիք ես արտահայտում, լավ ես անում, բայց պատրաստ եղի որ կարծիքդ կարող ա քլնգվի: 




> Ես քրֆեցի հինը նշելով, որ ամեն հին չէ արժեք ու թքած ունեմ հնի վրա, քանի որ մեր հնի 90 տոկոսը կամ արյուն է, կամ զիբիլ: 
> Դուք այլ կարծիքի եք: Է հա, եղեք:


Կներես իհարկե, բայց հիմիկվա հայերն ու Հայաստանը, ես էլ, դու էլ էդ հնի տրամաբանական շարունակությունն ենք: Ես չեմ գտնում, որ իմ գոյությունը զիբիլի կամ արյան տրամաբանական շարունակությունն է, բայց եթե դու այլ կարծիքի ես քո գոյության վերաբերյալ, էդ արդեն քո պրոբլեմն ա: Մենակ չկանգնես ասես էլի, որ դու վերին արտի ցորենն ես (էն 10%-ից էլի), մենք էլ մանր-մունր այլ բուսականություն ենք:




> Բայց ինքնուրույն կարծիք չարտահայտելով հանդերձ, դուք անպայման ուզում եք ինձ սխալ հանած լինեք:


Քեզ ոչ մեկ չի ուզում սխալ հանի, այլընդամենը «հորդորում» են նման քամահրանքով չարտահայտվել մի բանի մասին, որը ուրիշի համար ահավոր թանկ ա ու պաշտելի: Թեկուզ նույն ուղղագրությունը:




> Մինչև հիմա դուք որպես *հին*  քննարկել  եք ինչ որ *անորոշ հին արժեքներ*: Հիմա էլ տեսնելով, որ անորոշության սխեման  չի աշխատում, հարձակման ես անցել, թե   *խոսքը ոչ թե  փոփոխվող քերականության, այլ հայ գրերի մասին է, ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս՝ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցի մասին է: * 
> Ես որևէ բացասական բառ ասած կամ հայ գրերի ստեղծման ու որակի մասին՞:  Նաև դուք որևէ մի անգամ գրերի մասին որպես հին արժեքի ասած կաք՞: Բոլոր  փոստերն էլ կան, գնա հետ՝ նայի իմ գրածն էլ, ձերն էլ:  Ձեր խոսքը երբեք որոշակի չի եղել,  դուք խոսել եք ինչ որ  անորոշ հնի, հին արժեքների մասին: Ես մի քանի անգամ *որոշակիացրել եմ ասելիքս:*  Բայց հիմա  պարզվում է, որ ձեր անորոշ հինը  ոչ դես, ոչ դեն - Մաշտոցն է՞:


 :Blink:  Բիձա, վատ երազ ես տեսե՞լ: Էս ինչե՞ր ես գրել: Գրերը իրենցից արժեք են ներկայացնում էն ժամանակ, երբ դրանցով որևէ հոդաբաշխ խոսք է գրվում: Իսկ գիրն ու քերականությունը դրանք սերտ փոխկապակցված բաներ են: *Քրֆել ե՞ս հին քերականությունը, ոչ թե այն հետ բերելը*, այո, դե ես էլ ասում եմ շատ բան ես արել: Դրա բարոյական իրավունքը սկի չունես էլ:




> Էս արդեն չեղավ:  Հետին թվով  գործ ես սարքում վրես՞:  Ու էս ֆոնին ինձ ես մեղադրում վայրիվերումների մեջ՞: Դու ինքդ  քո մեղադրանքներին  հավատում ես՞:


Բիձա, ուզում եմ հարգել տարիքդ: Ես դեռ չեմ հասցրել միլիցա աշխատել, իսկ դու՞:




> Էսօր օգտագործվող հայկական գրերը էդ  երբ դառան հին արժեք՞: Նրանք էսօր էլ շատ մեծ արժեք են:


Դրանք հին արժեք չեն, հնուց եկած արժեք են: Զգու՞մ ես տարբերությունը:




> Հինը դա էշով գնալն է, երբ մեքենա կա: Հինը դա բահով փորելն է, երբ կա տրակտոր: Հինը դա պարարտանյութը որպես սպիտակ,  դեղին, կամ կառշնվի  պարաշոկ բնորոշելն է, էն դեպքում, երբ հայաստանից դուրս դրանք իրենց անուներով են կոչում:  Հինը դա հեկտարից  մի տոննա ցորեն ստանալն է ու ժամանակ առ ժամանակ բոլոր խոզերի ոչնչանալը: Հինը դա որևէ ժամանակակից գործարանի բացակայությունն է երկրում ու դոդլֆիկների տիրապետությունն է: Հինը դա  թուրքերենով ռեստորանային ոռնոցն է,  թաղման հետ կապված տուն քանդող քելեխ,  էքնահող, յոթ ու քառսունքն է: Հինը դա բարեկամ սրիկային ամեն գնով սատարելն է, *հինը դա Էջմիածնի մայր տաճարում պատին խփած՝ մայր աստվածածնի՝ գրկին մորուքավոր նորածին Քրիստոսով նկարն է:*  Հինը դա ամբողջ Հայաստանով մեկ մի կարգին զուգարան չունենալն է: 
>   Էս ամեն ինչը հնից է մնացել- արժեք է՞:


Էս բրնձով փլավի մեջ ուրիշ ի՞նչ համեմունքներ ես օգտագրոծում:
Գրածդ ոչ թե հնի մասին է, այլ ախմախության, դեբիլության, տգիտության, հարստահարման և այլ արատավոր երևությների: Դրա՞նք ես հասկանում հին ասելով: Դե մի կես բերան ասա: Մենակ չհասկացա, եթե Էջմիածնի տաճարում պատին խփած՝ *Մ*այր *Ա*ստվածածնի՝ գրկին մորուքավոր նորածին Քրիստոսով նկարին ինչի կպար: Դանից էլ ես վառվա՞ծ:




> Հինը հիմա ամեն քայլափոխի է: *Դու դրա անունը բաց տուտուզ ես դնում, ես հին:*


Նեա, կակ ռազ էդ ես չեմ, որ հնին բաց տուտուզ եմ ասում, այլ այն երևույթին, երբ մարդ տեղական գոմաղբից դուրս գալով սկսում է խոսել հարևան ֆերմայի ցեղական կովերի գոմաղբի առավելությունների մասին: Էս ա բաց տուտուզը, Բիձա ջան:




> Եթե դատարանում եմ, ապա ձեր մեղադրանքները սկզբից մի հատ կարգին ձևակերպեիք, իսկ եթե ազնիվ քննարկում է, ապա չարժի չեղածն ու չասվածը հետին թվով որպես փաստ բերել:


Սրա պատասխանները տվել եմ արդեն:




> Դուք ուզում եք մնաք հնի մեջ -մնացեք, բայց ես էդ մեծ ազգային ինքնակայֆ շարժման մեջ չկամ:


Այ մարդ, դու արխային եղի, մենք հնի մեջ չենք, համենայն դեպքս քո պատկերացրած հնի: Իսկ թե որ ազգային ինքնակայֆ շարժման մասին ես խոսում, էդ արդեն դու կիմանաս: Մեկը ես նման շարժման տեղ չգիտեմ: Կարող ա կա՞, ընդեղ ել են ազգովի խելքի գալու հնարներ սովորեցնում:

Հ.Գ. Տառասխալների համար կներեք:

----------

Tig (08.11.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ընդհանուր ծանոթացայ վերջին գրառումներին: Դժուար է բոլորին հատ-հատ անրադառնալը, փորձեմ ընդհանուր մէկնաբանութիւն տալ:

Բիձա ջան, տեսնում եմ, որ դու սովոր ես փրփուրը բերանում խօսել, վիճել քննադատել մի հարց, որից դու, ներող կը լինես, կիսաանգրատէտ ես: Սա նշանակում է, որ դու դեռեւս ի զօրու չես գտնելու «Ազգովի խելքի գալու համար» անհրաժեշտ բանալիները:

Ես ինքս այս ասպարեզում ինձ համարում եմ կիսագրատէտ, այդ պատճառով ամէն կերպ փորձում էի զերծ մնալ վիճաբանութիւնից, հաշուի առնելով հէնց այս միտքը.




> Շատ խելոքներն ու շատ հիմարները անվնաս են. վտանգավոր են կիսախելոքներն ու կիսահիմարները:
> Ֆրեդրո


Ի դէպ, հէնց այս մտքին ծանոթանալուց յետոյ, ես որոշում կ՚այացրեցի այլեւս կտրուկ չվիճել այնպիսի թեմաներում, որտեղ ես կիսահիմար եմ, կամ կիսախելոք: 

Այնուամենայնիւ փորձեմ պատմական ակնարկ տալ եղելութեան մասին, որպեսզի շատ սուր դիրքորոշում ունեցող անձիք ծանոթ լինեն իրականութեանը:

Ի սկզբանէ, մաշտոցեան ուղղագրութիւնում բացակայում էին օ եւ ֆ տառերը: Այն աւելացուեց վաղ միջնադարում, քանի որ կար դրա անհրաժեշտութիւնը: 
Այսպէս մինչ այդ «աւ» տառակապակցութիւնը փոխարինուեց «օ»-ով :Sad: Նման լատինական au-ին): Օրինակ օրինակ բառը հին ուղղագրութեամբ գրւում էր՝ աւրինակ: Դրանից յետոյ մեր ուղղագրութիւնն անփոփոխ մնաց մինչեւ 20-րդ դարի սկզները:
Նոր ուղղագրութիւնը հիմնահատակ լրիւ այլ էր, քան նախկինը, եւ այդ կոպիտ սխալը բերեց երկու ժողովուրդների մշակութապէս տարանջատմանը: Դա այդպէս է, քանի որ այսօր ոչ բոլորն են կարդում դասական ուղղագրութեամբ գրուած գրականութիւնը, իսկ դասականին տիրապետող հայորդիներն էլ իրենց հերթին չեն կարդում ներկայ մեր ուղղագրութիւնը: 

Այն, որ հին ուղղագրութիւնը չի կարող ծառայել ներկայ խօսակցական լեզուին, սխալ է: Բոլոր հնչիւններն արտասանելի են ե՛ւ հին ե՛ւ նոր ուղղագրութեամբ:  Պարզապէս արտասանական որոշ կանոնների պէտք է տիրապետել, այնպէս, ինչպէս մենք տիրապետում ենք այդ կանոններին ֆրանսերէն, անգլերէն սովորելու համար:

Ինչ որ է, յատուկ այս խօսակցութեան համար յոդուած տեղադրեցի այստեղ, եւ կարծում եմ ճիշտ կը լինի հարցը քննարկել ցանկացողները քննարկեն այն այդ թեմայում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Ի սկզբանէ, մաշտոցեան ուղղագրութիւնում բացակայում էին օ եւ ֆ տառերը: Այն աւելացուեց վաղ միջնադարում, քանի որ կար դրա անհրաժեշտութիւնը: 
> Այսպէս մինչ այդ «աւ» տառակապակցութիւնը փոխարինուեց «օ»-ովՆման լատինական au-ին): Օրինակ օրինակ բառը հին ուղղագրութեամբ գրւում էր՝ աւրինակ: Դրանից յետոյ մեր ուղղագրութիւնն անփոփոխ մնաց մինչեւ 20-րդ դարի սկզները:
> Նոր ուղղագրութիւնը հիմնահատակ լրիւ այլ էր, քան նախկինը, եւ այդ կոպիտ սխալը բերեց երկու ժողովուրդների մշակութապէս տարանջատմանը: Դա այդպէս է, քանի որ այսօր ոչ բոլորն են կարդում դասական ուղղագրութեամբ գրուած գրականութիւնը, իսկ դասականին տիրապետող հայորդիներն էլ իրենց հերթին չեն կարդում ներկայ մեր ուղղագրութիւնը:


Էդ որ Կանադայում նահանգների մի մասը անգլերեն  է խոսում, մյուսը ֆրանսերեն ու տենց տարանջատված ապրում են, ի՞նչ պրոբլեմ ունեն։ Թե՞ արտ խախուտ, մահանան՝ կարկուտ. Լեզուն է մեր պրոբլեմը։ Թե՞ բոլոր պարերը պարել ենք, մնացել է արևմտահայերեն պարենք։ Հիմա մի կայացած պետություն պիտի իր լեզուն փոխի, ինչ է թե Սիրայի, Ֆրանսիայի, ԱՄՆ–ի ու էլ չգիտեմ որտեղի գենետիկական հայերը կարող է հանկարծ ու դրանից միավորվեն մեզ ու փողերն առնեն գան հա՞։ Թե՞ երկիրն էնքան փող ունի, որ հրես սաղ ազգային ու համազգային գրադարանը, եղած չեղած բոլոր ոլորտները թարգմանելու են ու ազգովի մի հատ էլ նոր քյալագյոզություն ենք գլխներիս սարքելու, ինչ է թե կիսախելոքներն ու կիսահիմարները էդպես են կարծում։ Եղբայր, դու ինչ–որ բան ես փնտրում, բայց ինձ թվում է բոլորովին օտար վայրերուն մէչ կփնտռէս... Ընձի կըթըվա ամենախարմար ու հըմնուս միավորող լեզուն քյավառա բառբառն ի։

----------

Chilly (08.11.2010), Chuk (08.11.2010), davidus (08.11.2010), Mephistopheles (08.11.2010), Tig (08.11.2010), Բիձա (08.11.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Էդ որ Կանադայում նահանգների մի մասը անգլերեն  է խոսում, մյուսը ֆրանսերեն ու տենց տարանջատված ապրում են, ի՞նչ պրոբլեմ ունեն։ Թե՞ արտ խախուտ, մահանան՝ կարկուտ. Լեզուն է մեր պրոբլեմը։ Թե՞ բոլոր պարերը պարել ենք, մնացել է արևմտահայերեն պարենք։ Հիմա մի կայացած պետություն պիտի իր լեզուն փոխի, ինչ է թե Սիրայի, Ֆրանսիայի, ԱՄՆ–ի ու էլ չգիտեմ որտեղի գենետիկական հայերը կարող է հանկարծ ու դրանից միավորվեն մեզ ու փողերն առնեն գան հա՞։ Թե՞ երկիրն էնքան փող ունի, որ հրես սաղ ազգային ու համազգային գրադարանը, եղած չեղած բոլոր ոլորտները թարգմանելու են ու ազգովի մի հատ էլ նոր քյալագյոզություն ենք գլխներիս սարքելու, ինչ է թե կիսախելոքներն ու կիսահիմարները էդպես են կարծում։ Եղբայր, դու ինչ–որ բան ես փնտրում, բայց ինձ թվում է բոլորովին օտար վայրերուն մէչ կփնտռէս... Ընձի կըթըվա ամենախարմար ու հըմնուս միավորող լեզուն քյավառա բառբառն ի։


Ես ոչինչ չեմ փնտրում: Ժամանակը կը գայ, բարին էլ հետը:

Ուզածս էլ էն է, որ ամէն մարդ իրա գործով զբաղուի:

----------

h_jak (08.11.2010), Վիշապ (08.11.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Հ.Գ. Տառասխալների համար կներեք:


Գնալով ավելի եմ բիձնում: Բայց վերջնականապես խելքս թռցնելուց առաջ մի նոր բան էլ նկատեցի: Ամեն մի նոր գործի սկզբին անկախ մոտիվացիաներից ու հայրենասիրություն-մարդասիրություն-բարերարությունից կամ սրիկայություն –մարդակերությունից,  միշտ սթափ ու խելոք մարդիկ են կանգնած եղել: Օրինակ, Լենինը, Ստալինը, Հիտլերը, Նժդեհը, ԼՏՊ-ն,  Մի խոսքով ցանկը  մեծ է:  Բայց դրանց հետնորդները շատ հաճախ ֆանատիկներ, նեղճակատ ու բացտուտուզ են լինում: 
Դե ես անգրագետ բիձա եմ: Հաստատ էս ամեն ինչը ինձանից մի 2000 տարի առաջ մեկը նկատած ու հիմնավորած կլինի: 
Իսկ  Լեռնցին ընդհանրացումների ու ընդհանուր փիլիսոփայական մտքերի գիտակ է: Էս մտքերի իրական հեղինակին հաստատ գիտի  ու հուսով եմ,  իմ կարծիքը գոնե կիսագրագիտական ճշտությամբ՝ կհաստատի: 
Իսկ Դու դավ ջան՝ ըստ վերը նկարագրած իմ ծայրահեղ սուբյեկտիվ, սխալ, ք-քլանական, բիձայական ու անգրագետ նկատառումների՝  հետնորդ ես: Որ ձեռդ ճար լինի,  ինձ վիրտուալ թվանքով կգյլուլլես էլ, ոնց որ 37 թվին հարևանը- հարևանին կամ դաժե հորն իրականում էր գյուլլում: 
Ինչևէ,  էս թեման ես  շարունակելու եմ:
 Մի լրացում,  կաթնակեր,  բայց անթրաշ -Քրիստոսի վերաբերյալ: 
Մայր տաճարում  նման որակի նկար կախող ազգը մի հատ լավ պետք է մտածի հին ու նորի ու իր ով լինելու մասին: Դու էլ Դավ ջան, որպես վիրտուալ խրոխտ Նժդեհական,  առավել ևս պետք է հետևես բացտոտուզության այդ գերագույն  դրսևորմանը:

----------


## Վիշապ

Բիձ… այ Բիձ… բիձա մարդ ես, աշխարհ տեսած… չգիտես որ «թքած ունենալ» արտահայտությունը ջահելների մոտ քֆուրին համարժեք բան է՝ կոնֆլիկտային, սադրիչ արտահայտություն։ Ասեիր օրինակ «հինը հիմա այդքան ակտուալ չէ», կամ «հիմա հնին անցնելու վախտը չի», կամ «ամեն նոր բան լավ մոռացված հինն է», կամ «ամեն հին բան չի որ գինու պես արժեքը բարձրացնում է» և նման այլ խոհափիլիսոփայական խուսանավիչ արտահայտություններ ու անցնեիր առաջ էլի… այ Բիձ… :Wink:  
Ժողովուրդ, դուք ինչ հավեսով եք երկար բարակ վիճում սութի արհեստական հարցերի շուրջ։ Ոնց որ հիմա ես ասեմ Քարահունջի ծակերը ինձ համար ոչ մի արժեք չունեն (վայ ես էդ ծակերին մեռնեմ) ու մի 30 էջ բազար անենք :LOL:

----------

Tig (09.11.2010), Բիձա (08.11.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ընդհանուր ծանոթացայ վերջին գրառումներին: Դժուար է բոլորին հատ-հատ անրադառնալը, փորձեմ ընդհանուր մէկնաբանութիւն տալ:
> 
> Բիձա ջան, տեսնում եմ, որ դու սովոր ես փրփուրը բերանում խօսել, վիճել քննադատել մի հարց, որից դու, ներող կը լինես, կիսաանգրատէտ ես: Սա նշանակում է, որ դու դեռեւս ի զօրու չես գտնելու «Ազգովի խելքի գալու համար» անհրաժեշտ բանալիները:
> 
> Ես ինքս այս ասպարեզում ինձ համարում եմ կիսագրատէտ, այդ պատճառով ամէն կերպ փորձում էի զերծ մնալ վիճաբանութիւնից, հաշուի առնելով հէնց այս միտքը.
> 
> 
> Ի դէպ, հէնց այս մտքին ծանոթանալուց յետոյ, ես որոշում կ՚այացրեցի այլեւս կտրուկ չվիճել այնպիսի թեմաներում, որտեղ ես կիսահիմար եմ, կամ կիսախելոք: 
> 
> ...


Հարգելի Լեռնցի, Դավ ու Տիգ ջան /եր/, կարաք ասեք, թե որ երկրներում եք հասցրել լինել, ուրիշ ինչ ազգերի հետ եք գոնե հանրակացարաններում մի շաբաթ ապրել, զրուցել, վիճել՞:  
Ես բիձա եմ, սովետի ազգերից համարյա բոլորի հետ հանրակացարաններում եմ ապրել: Սովետից դուս շատ ժողովուրդների հետ  եմ շփվել:  Եվրոպական շատ ազգերի  ու լատինամերիկյան համարյա բոլոր ժողովուրդների հետ գործի բերումով եմ շփվել: 
Կարաք հասկանաք, որ աշխարհ ասածը դա գլոբուսը չի, քարտեզը չի, դա գրքում գրած սուտ պատմությունը չի՞: Կարաք հասկանաք, որ  աշխարհը  դա մարդիկ են, ռեալ, իրական, նորմալ մարդիկ: Ու էդ մարդկանց մեջ հայը պրակտիկորեն չկա՝ հայը ամեն մեկ-հազարերրորդն է՞: Ու դրան գումարած էլ, էդ 999-ը շատ ավելի հզոր աշխարհ կերտողներ են,  քան մենք՞: 
Կարաք հասկանաք, որ Նոբելյան մրցանակակիրների 30 տոկոսը հրեա են՞: Ու այդպիսին են ոչ թե բացտուտուզության ու իրար հոշոտելու, այլ իրար հասկանալու ու արարելու շնորհիվ՞:  
Դավ, եթե քո աչքին  ես  թրիքից նոր-նոր դուրս եկած եմ, ապա դու դեռ մեջն ես: Էդքանը կարաս հաշվարկես ու իմ հետ թրիքի մասին չվիճես՞:
Չի կարելի վեճի պլանկեն իջեցնել դիմացինին մշտապես անձնական վիարավորանքի մնակարդակի ու դրանից կայֆ բռնել: Հասկանալի է, վիրտուալ վեճ է, բայց ոչ մի չափ չկա՞: 
Դավ, մինչև հիմա ես  քեզ գնահատած կամ,՞ քո որակների մասին խոսացած կամ՞: Բա դու ոնց ես չափն անցած՝ մտքիդ եկած ամեն մի  աբսուրդը ինձ վերագրում՞:
Լենռցի, դու վաբշե խաբար ես, թե ես ով եմ, որ ինձ ամեն փոստումդ կիսագրագետ ես համարում՞: 
Նորից եմ կոչ անում, թարգեք ձեզ ամենախելոք համարելը, դուք դեռ դեղնակտուց  եք: Ու համակերպվեք ձեր այդ տարիքային ու բնական սահմանափակման հետ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ… այ Բիձ… բիձա մարդ ես, աշխարհ տեսած… չգիտես որ «թքած ունենալ» արտահայտությունը ջահելների մոտ քֆուրին համարժեք բան է՝ կոնֆլիկտային, սադրիչ արտահայտություն։ Ասեիր օրինակ «հինը հիմա այդքան ակտուալ չէ», կամ «հիմա հնին անցնելու վախտը չի», կամ «ամեն նոր բան լավ մոռացված հինն է», կամ «ամեն հին բան չի որ գինու պես արժեքը բարձրացնում է» և նման այլ խոհափիլիսոփայական խուսանավիչ արտահայտություններ ու անցնեիր առաջ էլի… այ Բիձ… 
> Ժողովուրդ, դուք ինչ հավեսով եք երկար բարակ վիճում սութի արհեստական հարցերի շուրջ։ Ոնց որ հիմա ես ասեմ Քարահունջի ծակերը ինձ համար ոչ մի արժեք չունեն (վայ ես էդ ծակերին մեռնեմ) ու մի 30 էջ բազար անենք


Վիշ ջան, բա էդ ջահելները երբ են հասունանալու՞:  Թեման  լուրջ խոսակցության ակընկալիքով էի  բացել ու համարժեք մոտեցում էիր սպասում մյուսների կողմից: Փոխարենըւ հին քերականության հարցին դեմ առանք ու  ես դառա բոբո:
Բիձա քրֆելն է  մեր ջահելության պլոճիկը՞: 
Դիլխոր եմ:
 Հայաստանը լքելուց ասեցի՝ էլ հետ չեմ նայելու: Բավարար կուշտ էի: 
Հիմա ստիպված եմ նայում  ու  առավել տխուր եմ, որ էդ երկում թացն ու չորը ըտենց խառնած էլ մնալու են: 
Ամեն մեկն իրեն մի հանճար է համարում, իսկը  Խորենացու նկարագրածով: 
Ստացվում է, որ  հազարամյակներն ու կրկնվող գենոցիդները  ոչ մի բան չեն փոխել մեր ուղեղում՞:  
Ու որ էդ  քարացած ուղեղը բացի իրար քրֆել, ձեռ առնել- մեղադրելուց էլ ոչ մի բանի ընդունակ չի՞:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Հարգելի Լեռնցի, Դավ ու Տիգ ջան /եր/, կարաք ասեք, թե որ երկրներում եք հասցրել լինել, ուրիշ ինչ ազգերի հետ եք գոնե հանրակացարաններում մի շաբաթ ապրել, զրուցել, վիճել՞:  
> 
> Լենռցի, դու *վաբշե* խաբար ես, թե ես ով եմ, որ ինձ ամեն փոստումդ կիսագրագետ ես համարում՞: 
> Նորից եմ կոչ անում, թարգեք ձեզ ամենախելոք համարելը, դուք դեռ դեղնակտուց  եք: Ու համակերպվեք ձեր այդ տարիքային ու բնական սահմանափակման հետ:


Յարգելի Բիձա:
Ես կիսաանգրագէտ եմ քեզ գոչում լեզուի հարցում, եւ ինքս էլ ինձ այդպիսինն եմ համարում, քանի որ այդ ամբողջ հարցերը ուսումնասիրել եմ սիրողական մակարդակով:
Իսկ թէ ինչու եմ քեզ այդպիսին համարում, նախորդ գրառումներում անրադարձել եմ: 
Ուրախ եմ, որ աշխարհ տեսած մարդ ես, համա դրանից ի՞նչ օգուտ, որ դեռ շարունակում ես խիստ խօսել այնպիսի հարցերից, որոնցից մեղմ ասած անտեղեակ ես: 
Պէտք է որ ինձ ճիշտ հասկանաս:

յ.գ. Իսկ թէ մենք աշխարհում ով ենք, ինչ դէր ունենք, ու ինչ անելիքներ ունենք, էդ արդէն լրիւ ուրիշ հարց է: Ու էլի եմ կրկնում, որպեսզի իրար` քո ձեւակերպած չհոշոտենք, պարզապէս անհրաժետշ է, որ ամէն ոք լիարժեք կատարի ի՛ր գործը: 
Բոլորիդ բարի գործերին յաջողութիւն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայեր, 42 էջ համատեղ ջանքերով գրոտել ենք, գոնե էսքանս խելքի եկել ե՞նք Հիմա մանրից պարզվում է որ մեր դժբախտությունը լեզվի մեջ է, չենք ջոկում ինչ լեզվով գրենք ու խոսենք, ու տենց պառակտվում, գժտվում, ու ապահամախմբվում ենք... (էս ինչ ասի)... Մի խոսքով Բաբելոնի աշտարակաշինությունն ա դառնում էս ազգովի խելքի գալը:
>  Ժող ջան Էկեք փակենք էս թեման, մենք սաղս խելոքներ ենք ու լավ էլ գիտենք ինչ է պետք անել և ինչպես... անող չկա 
> Ես մի քանի օր առաջ հերթական պարտքս կատարել եմ:hpart Մի հարի... մի միամիտ մարդու, որը ԳԱԻ-ում գործ ուներ քարոզել եմ, որ պետք չի կաշառք տալ: Ու այդպես էլ վարվեց՝ ոչ մի գրամ կաշառք չտվեց (չնայած ոչ էլ ուզել էին, բայց ինքը հինգ հազարանոցները պատրաստել տրամադրվել էր): Դիմումն էլ սովորեցրեցի ինքը գրեց (ԳԱԻ-ում գրագիր են պահում, դիմումներ գրող, դիմումը 1500 դրամ ) Հետո ահագին ոգևորվել ուրախացել էր, որ առանց լևի կոպեկի արեց իր գործողությունները: *Բայց մեր մեջ ասած մեր պարոն ոստիկաններն էլ առաջվանը չեն, ինչ որ բան փոխվել է.*..


Վիշապ ախպեր, իսկականից ինչ-որ բան փոխվել ա, ու Հայաստան շուտ-շուտ դուրս ու ներս անողի աչքին էտ փոփոխություններն ավելի լավ են երևում: 

Բայց մի բան ասեմ, չքարկոծեք - ինձ էտ փոփոխություններն ավելի են վախեցնում ու վհատեցնում: Ըստ էությանը ոչ մի բան էլ չի փոխվել - փոխվել ա մի քիչ ձևը, իսկ բովանդակությունը մնացել ա նույնը: Դոդլֆիների թալանն ու գռեհիկությունը բարձրակետին ա հասել, էլ տեղ չկա, ու դրա կողքին ժողովրդի դեմը ինչ-որ թուլափայ ծիպա բարեփոխումներ են քցում. գային կուլտուռական ա դառել, Սերժոը մաքսային գլխի հիմար քարոզներ ա կարդում, ու լիքը մարդ անկեղծ հավատում ա, որ էս երկրում բովանդակային առումով ինչ-որ բան ա փոխվում: 

Իսկ ես համոզված եմ, որ եթե ինչ-որ բան էլ փոխվում ա, ապա միայն դեպի վատը: Գլոբալ առումով Հայաստանի ապագան կորում ա. Սերժը ընկած բանդեռոլների հարցերն ա լուծում, վարչապետը գլոբալ «Հայոց Աշխարհ» ա կառուցում՝ Գյումրին տեխնոպարկով ու Դիլիջանը ֆինասական կենտրոնով,  դրան էլ գումարում ա կրթության ու առողջապահության համակարգում կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարով (տաս տարի առաջ ռազմավարություն էինք գրել, նոր իմացավ որ կոռուպցիա կա), արաբների հետ խիյար-պամիդոր ա ցանում, իսկ Լֆիկն ու Դմբլդոխն արդեն վերջնական երկիրը մեջ-մեջ են արել, ու որոշում են, թե ով ա հաջորդ նախագահն ու վարչապետը լինելու: 

Ապեր, որ ուզում ես իմանաս, հիմա մեզ լավ ոչ մի փոփոխությունն էլ պետք չի - ինչքան վատ լինի էնքան  լավ, այ սենց մի հատ պարադոքս: Քանի որ էտ մի երկու սթից լավով բթացնում են առանց էն էլ սառած ուղեղներս:

----------

davidus (09.11.2010), Mephistopheles (09.11.2010), Tig (09.11.2010), Բիձա (08.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (09.11.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Յարգելի Բիձա:
> Ես կիսաանգրագէտ եմ քեզ գոչում լեզուի հարցում, եւ ինքս էլ ինձ այդպիսինն եմ համարում, քանի որ այդ ամբողջ հարցերը ուսումնասիրել եմ սիրողական մակարդակով:
> Իսկ թէ ինչու եմ քեզ այդպիսին համարում, նախորդ գրառումներում անրադարձել եմ: 
> Ուրախ եմ, որ աշխարհ տեսած մարդ ես, համա դրանից ի՞նչ օգուտ, որ դեռ շարունակում ես խիստ խօսել այնպիսի հարցերից, որոնցից մեղմ ասած անտեղեակ ես: 
> Պէտք է որ ինձ ճիշտ հասկանաս:
> 
> յ.գ. Իսկ թէ մենք աշխարհում ով ենք, ինչ դէր ունենք, ու ինչ անելիքներ ունենք, էդ արդէն լրիւ ուրիշ հարց է: Ու էլի եմ կրկնում, որպեսզի իրար` քո ձեւակերպած չհոշոտենք, պարզապէս անհրաժետշ է, որ ամէն ոք լիարժեք կատարի ի՛ր գործը: 
> Բոլորիդ բարի գործերին յաջողութիւն:


Լեռնեցի ջան, սաղ դնենք մի կողմ, դու ինչ հաճուք ես ստանում նրանից, որ գրածներդ յազիվ ենք կարդում:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.11.2010), Բիձա (08.11.2010), Հրատացի (09.11.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Գնալով ավելի եմ բիձնում: Բայց վերջնականապես խելքս թռցնելուց առաջ մի նոր բան էլ նկատեցի: Ամեն մի նոր գործի սկզբին անկախ մոտիվացիաներից ու հայրենասիրություն-մարդասիրություն-բարերարությունից կամ սրիկայություն –մարդակերությունից,  միշտ սթափ ու խելոք մարդիկ են կանգնած եղել: Օրինակ, Լենինը, Ստալինը, Հիտլերը, Նժդեհը, ԼՏՊ-ն,  Մի խոսքով ցանկը  մեծ է:  Բայց դրանց հետնորդները շատ հաճախ ֆանատիկներ, նեղճակատ ու բացտուտուզ են լինում: 
> Դե ես անգրագետ բիձա եմ: Հաստատ էս ամեն ինչը ինձանից մի 2000 տարի առաջ մեկը նկատած ու հիմնավորած կլինի: 
> Իսկ  Լեռնցին ընդհանրացումների ու ընդհանուր փիլիսոփայական մտքերի գիտակ է: Էս մտքերի իրական հեղինակին հաստատ գիտի  ու հուսով եմ,  իմ կարծիքը գոնե կիսագրագիտական ճշտությամբ՝ կհաստատի: 
> Իսկ Դու դավ ջան՝ ըստ վերը նկարագրած իմ ծայրահեղ սուբյեկտիվ, սխալ, ք-քլանական, բիձայական ու անգրագետ նկատառումների՝  հետնորդ ես: Որ ձեռդ ճար լինի,  ինձ վիրտուալ թվանքով կգյլուլլես էլ, ոնց որ 37 թվին հարևանը- հարևանին կամ դաժե հորն իրականում էր գյուլլում: 
> Ինչևէ,  էս թեման ես  շարունակելու եմ:
>  Մի լրացում,  կաթնակեր,  բայց անթրաշ -Քրիստոսի վերաբերյալ: 
> Մայր տաճարում  նման որակի նկար կախող ազգը մի հատ լավ պետք է մտածի հին ու նորի ու իր ով լինելու մասին: Դու էլ Դավ ջան, որպես վիրտուալ խրոխտ Նժդեհական,  առավել ևս պետք է հետևես բացտոտուզության այդ գերագույն  դրսևորմանը:


Բիձա ջան, մարդ մեղավոր չի, որ տարիների ընթացքում նրա մոտ հաճախանում է ծերունական մառազմը: Բայց դե մենք դրան ըմբռնումով կմոտենանք, ոչինչ: Չեմ ուզում գրածներիդ մեկ առ մեկ անդրադառնալ, քանի որ խնայում եմ նյարդերս, աբիժնիկների հետ էլ ինչքան քիչ գլուխ դնեմ, էնքան լավ:

Միակ բանը, որ կյանքում տանել չեմ կարողացել, դա մոնիտորի հետևից խոսելն ա: Ձեռքս որ ճար լիներ, ընդամենը քեզ համար մի հատ կարգին զբաղմունք կճարեի, որ օր ծերության «էդ շատ բան տեսած» ուղեղովդ ավելի պիտանի գործ անեիր, ոչ թե աջ ու ձախ թքելով ազգին խելք սովորացնեիր:

Երկրորդ անգամ եմ արդեն կրկնում, որ միակ մարդը, որ ստեղ բացտուտուզության ջատագովն ա, էդ դու ես: Մի օր որ գաս Հայաստան, քեզ մոտավոր կբացատրեմ, թե ինչ ա նշանակում «վիրտուալ խրոխտ Նժդեհական»:  :LOL:  Այ մարդ, մարդու ծիծաղ ա գալիս:

Հ.Գ. Էդ ջահելությունից ու ջահելների ընկալումից խոսացող մարդիկ թող նեղություն քաշեն, ու բոլորիս տեղյակ պահեն, թե քանի *ամսով* են մեծ իրենց պատկերացրած ջահելության վերին շեմից:  :Wink:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, դու լրիվ ճիշտ ես հասկացել, ես հին ասելով հասկացեմ եմ հենց մեր հին ուղղագրությունը, բայց ոչ թե դատարկ ուղղագրությունը այլ այդ ուղղագրության միջողով ստեղծված մշակութային արժեքները: Ու եթե ես ասում եմ, որ պիտի գնահատենք հինը, դա չի նշանակում, որ պիտի կառչենք հնից կամ, որ ավելի վատ է՝ վերադառնանք հնին: *Ես պարզ ու հստակ ուզեցել եմ ցույց տամ, որ նորը դա հնի մոդիֆիկացիան է՝ զարգացումը: Նորի հիմքում պիտի ընկած լինի հնի լավագույն հիմքերը ու հաշվվի առնվի նոր պահանջները: Իմ ասած նորը հենց դայա, որ հինը պիտի փոփոխվի, զարգանա, ու դա անհնար կլինի անել հնի վրա թքած ունենալով: Այո՝ եթե հինը կանխում է նորի աճը, այն պիտի դուրս մղվի, բայց դա էլի չի նշանակում թքած ունենալ հնի վրա:* Մի ծայրահեղությունն էլ նա է, որ ամեն նոր բան ընդունենք՝ առանց հաշվի նստելու հնի հետ, դա կնշանակի կորցնել սեփական դիմագիծը ու ձուլվել: Էլ ինչի՞ ենք մտածում խելքի գալու մասին, եթե պիտի հնարավորինս չպահպանենք մեր տեսակի առանձնահատկությունները:
> 
> Ասում ես լեն աշխա՞րհ… Բիձա ջան, ճիշտա ես քո նման աշխարհ տեսած չեմ, բայց երբեք՝ նույնիսկ պատաին ժամանակ չեմ գերադասել մեր ազգն ու մեր արած-չարածները ոչ մի ուրիշ ազգերից, ու նաև չեմ էլ ստորադասել: Մենք աշխարհի կենտրոնը չենք ու ոչ ոք էլ չի, ամեն մեկն ի տեղն ու դերն ունի: Իսկ առավել ևս հիմա, երբ ինֆորմացիոն աղբուրները հնարավորություն են տալիս տեղյակ լինել քո ասած լեն աշխարհից, ու առավել մեծ տեսանկյունից են թույլ տալիս տեսնել մեր փոքրությունը, արդեն էլ որ մի տրամաբանության հետևանքով պիտի մեզ աշխարհի կենտրոն կարծենք ու չզարմանանք լեն աշխարհի առաջընթացի վրա: Բայց էլի ու էլի եմ ասում, դա չպիտի մեզ իրավունք տա թքել մեր հնի՝ մասնավորապես ուղղագրության վրա: Հակառակը՝ մենք էլ պիտի ձգտենք հասնել լեն աշխարհի ձեռքբերումներին, բայց չկորցնելով մեր դիմագիծը: Այլապես պիտի ձուլվենք մեծ ազգերին ու վերջ՝ էլ ազգովի խելքի գալու մասին մտածելու կարիք էլ չենք ունենա:
> 
> հ.գ. մի քիչ խառը ստացվեց, բայց կարծում եմ հասկանալի է, թե ինչ եմ ուզում ասեմ:


Տիգ, քո գրառման մեջ ես բոլդով նշել եմ այն, որով դու  պատասխանել ես իմ գրառմանը, որտեղ ես ասում էի՝ 



> Հինն ու նորը հազար ու մի կապերով են կապված իրար հետ: *Առաջընթացը դա հնի մերժումն է: Հնի վրա ծնվում է նորը, նրան հակադրվելով, նրա տեղը գրավելով և ավելի առաջավորը մատուցելով*:


: 
Տիգ, դու իմ ասածը ինձ հետ ես խուրդում ինձ քո հասկացածով դետալները բացատրելով ՞:  
Իսկ չես մտածում, որ ես մի գուցե իմ ասած ընդհանուրի դետալներն ավելի խորը գիտեմ՞:
Քեզ ով ասեց, որ զարգացումը մոնոտոն է՞: Դու որտեղից գիտես, թե վաղվա նորը լրիվ այլ բան  չի լինելու՞: Ինչու է քեզ թվում, թե հինը մերժելը վատ բան է՞: 
Տիգ, նորից եմ կրկնում, մի քիչ լայն աչքերով նայի աշխարհին ու շատ ավելին կտեսնես: 
Արևմուտքը արդեն անցնում է վերազգային քաղաքական-պետական մոտեցումների ստեղծմանը:  Ասիան դեռ որ  ազգայինի, տիպական ցամաքային քաղաքական  մտածելակերպի , բայց մեծ արտադրական վերելքի մեջ է : Աֆրիկյան ցեղերի միակ  տեղական արտադրության առևտրի առարկան, փետից տաշած  արձանիկ-խաղալիքն է: Մերը՝ Մասիսի,  Սևանի կամ Մինասից թխած ջաջուռաշունչ նկարները կամ նարդու տախտակը: Հիմա քո զարգացման մոդելով հայաստանը իր հին ինչի վրա պետք է մի նոր բան սարքի՞ Բաստուրմի, սուջուխի, նարդու տախտակի, թե էծի պանրի՞:
 Տիգ ջան, մենք մեր հին արժեքների բեռի առնվազն 90 տոկոսը պտի քցենք սովետաշենի զիբիլանոցը կամ  delete անենք  մեր հիշողությունից: Հիմիկվա ազգայինի լավագույնը դա ընդամենը լավ  նորմալ լինելն է: Մանավանդ որ մեր հինը փտած էր: Սովետի քանդվելը սաղիդ սրտովն է, բայց հայկական շատ ավելի արխայիկ ու այլանդակին կպռչկած եք մնացել: Որն է բացատրությունը՞:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, մարդ մեղավոր չի, որ տարիների ընթացքում նրա մոտ հաճախանում է ծերունական մառազմը: Բայց դե մենք դրան ըմբռնումով կմոտենանք, ոչինչ: Չեմ ուզում գրածներիդ մեկ առ մեկ անդրադառնալ, քանի որ խնայում եմ նյարդերս, աբիժնիկների հետ էլ ինչքան քիչ գլուխ դնեմ, էնքան լավ:
> 
> Միակ բանը, որ կյանքում տանել չեմ կարողացել, դա մոնիտորի հետևից խոսելն ա: Ձեռքս որ ճար լիներ, ընդամենը քեզ համար մի հատ կարգին զբաղմունք կճարեի, որ օր ծերության «էդ շատ բան տեսած» ուղեղովդ ավելի պիտանի գործ անեիր, ոչ թե աջ ու ձախ թքելով ազգին խելք սովորացնեիր:
> 
> Երկրորդ անգամ եմ արդեն կրկնում, որ միակ մարդը, որ ստեղ բացտուտուզության ջատագովն ա, էդ դու ես: Մի օր որ գաս Հայաստան, քեզ մոտավոր կբացատրեմ, թե ինչ ա նշանակում «վիրտուալ խրոխտ Նժդեհական»:  Այ մարդ, մարդու ծիծաղ ա գալիս:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Էդ ջահելությունից ու ջահելների ընկալումից խոսացող մարդիկ թող նեղություն քաշեն, ու բոլորիս տեղյակ պահեն, թե քանի *ամսով* են մեծ իրենց պատկերացրած ջահելության վերին շեմից:


Դավ, բացտուտուզությունը քո ներդրած տերմինն է, դրանից դու էս ամաչում,  վախենում, ազդվում, կամ հակառակը ուրախանում: Էդ ասպարեզը լրիվ քոնն է: 
"Վիրտուալ խրոխտ Նժդեհականն" էլ իմ հեղինակին իրավունքով պաշտպանված  իմաստային կոմպոզիցիա է, հետևաբար քո խնդիրը նախ և առաջ դա  հասկանալն է: Իսկ հեղինակին իր ստեղծածը բացատրելը  ամենաքիչը անհամեստ է:
Մնացած կրկնվող հարցերիդ անդրադառնալը անիմաստ է:

----------


## dvgray

> Վիշապ ախպեր, իսկականից ինչ-որ բան փոխվել ա, ու Հայաստան շուտ-շուտ դուրս ու ներս անողի աչքին էտ փոփոխություններն ավելի լավ են երևում: 
> 
> Բայց մի բան ասեմ, չքարկոծեք - ինձ էտ փոփոխություններն ավելի են վախեցնում ու վհատեցնում: Ըստ էությանը ոչ մի բան էլ չի փոխվել - փոխվել ա մի քիչ ձևը, իսկ բովանդակությունը մնացել ա նույնը: Դոդլֆիների թալանն ու գռեհիկությունը բարձրակետին ա հասել, էլ տեղ չկա, ու դրա կողքին ժողովրդի դեմը ինչ-որ թուլափայ ծիպա բարեփոխումներ են քցում. գային կուլտուռական ա դառել, Սերժոը մաքսային գլխի հիմար քարոզներ ա կարդում, ու լիքը մարդ անկեղծ հավատում ա, որ էս երկրում բովանդակային առումով ինչ-որ բան ա փոխվում: 
> 
> Իսկ ես համոզված եմ, որ եթե ինչ-որ բան էլ փոխվում ա, ապա միայն դեպի վատը: Գլոբալ առումով Հայաստանի ապագան կորում ա. Սերժը ընկած բանդեռոլների հարցերն ա լուծում, վարչապետը գլոբալ «Հայոց Աշխարհ» ա կառուցում՝ Գյումրին տեխնոպարկով ու Դիլիջանը ֆինասական կենտրոնով,  դրան էլ գումարում ա կրթության ու առողջապահության համակարգում կոռուպցիայի դեմ պայքարով (տաս տարի առաջ ռազմավարություն էինք գրել, նոր իմացավ որ կոռուպցիա կա), արաբների հետ խիյար-պամիդոր ա ցանում, իսկ Լֆիկն ու Դմբլդոխն արդեն վերջնական երկիրը մեջ-մեջ են արել, ու որոշում են, թե ով ա հաջորդ նախագահն ու վարչապետը լինելու: 
> 
> Ապեր, որ ուզում ես իմանաս, հիմա մեզ լավ ոչ մի փոփոխությունն էլ պետք չի - ինչքան վատ լինի էնքան  լավ, այ սենց մի հատ պարադոքս: Քանի որ էտ մի երկու սթից լավով բթացնում են առանց էն էլ սառած ուղեղներս:


այո, ամեն մի փոփոխություն դեպի վատն է… 
…
կար մի  քաղաք… իր Գողով: իր Պառավով… 
Գողը թալանում էր… մեռելներին  :Wink: 
 հա, հա, մեռելներին հանուր էր գերեզմանից ու նրանց թալանում…
էս Պառավը անիծում է… անիծում է էտ Գողին: … ու Գողը անեծքից մեռնում է: 
…
մեծանում է էս գողի տղան, ու իր հոր "սուրբ գործը" շարունակում: մենակ թե սա ոչ մենակ մեռելներին է թալանում, այլ նաև թալանից հետո … նրանց քամակը փայտ էր կոխում:
…
էս որդի գողը թալանում է, թալանում ու փետ կոխում… թալանում ու փետ կոխում… 
…
օրերից մի օր , հանդիպում է Պառավին:
-հը, Պառավ, էտ ինչի՞ ինձ չես Անիծում  :Angry2:  : չէ՞ որ ես ոչ միայն թալանում եմ, այլ նաև այլանդակում մեռելներին:
-… ես մենակ աղոթում եմ քո երկարակեցության համար: Ամեն օր:
-ինչ է, գժվել՞ ես Պառավ  :Angry2: 
-… օ ոչ, հայրտ մի անմեղ գող էր, քո համեմատ… որ դու էլ մեռար, քո որդին է գալու:  :Sad:  Աստված քեզ երկար կյանք տա, որդիս :  
…

Հ.Գ. կարծում եմ Վիշապը վաղուց արդեն  էտ Պառավի դերն ա կատարում  :Wink:   :LOL: 

հ.Գ. 1 Աստված երկար պրեզիդենտություն տա Սերոժին  :LOL:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Լեռնեցի ջան, սաղ դնենք մի կողմ, դու ինչ հաճուք ես ստանում նրանից, որ գրածներդ յազիվ ենք կարդում:


 :Smile: 
Էս էլ մեր ուղղագրութիւնն է, հայութեան մի վիթխարի մասը հէնց այս ուղղագրութեամբ է գրում:
Ոչինչ, թող աչքներդ սովորի: Դժուարը սկիզբն է:
Իսկ եթէ ուզեք, հիմնական մի քանի կանոններին կարող եք ծանոթանալ այս հղումից:

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ, քո գրառման մեջ ես բոլդով նշել եմ այն, որով դու  պատասխանել ես իմ գրառմանը, որտեղ ես ասում էի՝ 
> : 
> Տիգ, դու իմ ասածը ինձ հետ ես խուրդում ինձ քո հասկացածով դետալները բացատրելով ՞:  
> Իսկ չես մտածում, որ ես մի գուցե իմ ասած ընդհանուրի դետալներն ավելի խորը գիտեմ՞:


Չեմ էլ կասկածում, որ ավելի խորը գիտես: Ուղակի էդ խորության հետ մեկտեղ կամ լավ չես պատկերացնում, կամ չես ուզում պատկերացնես, թե մենք ինչ ենք հասկանում թքած ունենալ արտահայըության տակ…
Մի բան մենակ, պարտադիր չի թքած ունենալ հնի վրա, որպիսի նորը ընդունել, կամ մերժել հինը՝ չի նշանակում թքած ունենալ հնի վրա: Վիշապը արդեն լավ բացատրելա դրա իմաստը:




> Քեզ ով ասեց, որ զարգացումը մոնոտոն է՞: Դու որտեղից գիտես, թե վաղվա նորը լրիվ այլ բան  չի լինելու՞: Ինչու է քեզ թվում, թե հինը մերժելը վատ բան է՞:


Ես ե՞րբ եմ ասել, որ հինը մերժելը վատ բանա… Մի անգամ էլ չեմ ալարի կրկնել՝ մերժել չի նշանակում թքած ունենալ…




> Տիգ, նորից եմ կրկնում, մի քիչ լայն աչքերով նայի աշխարհին ու շատ ավելին կտեսնես: 
> Արևմուտքը արդեն անցնում է վերազգային քաղաքական-պետական մոտեցումների ստեղծմանը:  Ասիան դեռ որ  ազգայինի, տիպական ցամաքային քաղաքական  մտածելակերպի , բայց մեծ արտադրական վերելքի մեջ է : Աֆրիկյան ցեղերի միակ  տեղական արտադրության առևտրի առարկան, փետից տաշած  արձանիկ-խաղալիքն է: Մերը՝ Մասիսի,  Սևանի կամ Մինասից թխած ջաջուռաշունչ նկարները կամ նարդու տախտակը: Հիմա քո զարգացման մոդելով հայաստանը իր հին ինչի վրա պետք է մի նոր բան սարքի՞ Բաստուրմի, սուջուխի, նարդու տախտակի, թե էծի պանրի՞:


Իսկ ով ասեց, որ ես կողմ եմ գլոբալիզացիաին: Գլոբալիզացիան անխուսափելիա, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ փակ աչքերով պիտի տրվել հոսանքին ու կորցնել քոնը:




> Տիգ ջան, մենք մեր հին արժեքների բեռի առնվազն 90 տոկոսը պտի քցենք սովետաշենի զիբիլանոցը կամ  delete անենք  մեր հիշողությունից: Հիմիկվա ազգայինի լավագույնը դա ընդամենը լավ  նորմալ լինելն է: Մանավանդ որ մեր հինը փտած էր: Սովետի քանդվելը սաղիդ սրտովն է, բայց հայկական շատ ավելի արխայիկ ու այլանդակին կպռչկած եք մնացել: Որն է բացատրությունը՞:


Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ ոչ զիբիլնա պետք գցել, ոչ էլ ջնջել, այլ ուղակի սթափ նայել, ճիշտ գնահատել ու համապատասխան դասեր քաղել հին սխալներից: Մենք հիմա տենց էլ անում ենք էլի, քցել ենք զիբիլանոցը, բայց քանի որ նոր բան չունենք, հետ ենք գնում զիբիլների մեջ քուջուջ անում, մի հատ պսպղան կտոր գտնում ու ուրախանում դրանուվ, արժեք դարձնում… Դա նրանիցա, որ մենք չունենք մեր անցյալի ամբողջական պատկերը, դա նրանիցա որ մենք միշտ էլ թքած ենք ունեցել մեր հնի վրա ու միշտ էլ զիբիլն ենք գցել ու ամբողջականից մի պսպղուն կտոր ենք պահել ու ուրախացել դրանուվ: Այնինչ պիտի ամբողջական պատկերը ունենաինք մեր առաջ որպիսի կարողանաինք իրապես գնահատել ու ճիշտ հետևություններ անել…

----------

davidus (09.11.2010), einnA (09.11.2010)

----------


## einnA

լավ, եթե delete ես անում, գցում ջուրը, սաղ մոռանում ու անցնում ես պայծառ ապագա խոստացող նորի, ապա ինչով ես երաշխավորում, որ նորը էտ ապագայի համար ընտիր հիմք է լինելու? եթե հեչ էլ բանի պետք չեղավ,  մենք ուր պիտի նայենք? ջնջած, արդեն գոյություն չունեղոց, մոռացված հնին? թե չկայացած նորին?

Հ.Գ. ճիշտ են ասում էլի. մեկ է մենք պատմությունից դասեր քաղել երբեք չենք սովորի:

----------

davidus (09.11.2010), h_jak (09.11.2010), Tig (09.11.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Վիշ ջան, բա էդ ջահելները երբ են հասունանալու՞:  Թեման  լուրջ խոսակցության ակընկալիքով էի  բացել ու համարժեք մոտեցում էիր սպասում մյուսների կողմից:


Բիձ, ջահելներին հասունանալու ու լրջանալու կոչ անելուց առաջ, գոնե փորձի հասկանալ, թե ինչ են ուզում ասել ջահելները: Թե չէ էշդ առաջ տանելով ոչ մի բանի չես հասնի, եթե իհարկե ուզում ես հասնես: Էս քանի էջա քո թքածի գովքն ես անում, ու մի հատ չես էլ փորձում հասկանալ, թե մեր ասածն ինչա…




> Փոխարենըւ հին քերականության հարցին դեմ առանք ու  ես դառա բոբո:


Ոչ թե հին քերականության հարցի պատճառով դեմ առանք պատին, այլ քո թքելու պատճառով…




> Բիձա քրֆելն է  մեր ջահելության պլոճիկը՞:


Չէ, այ որ գաս Հայաստան ու հանդիպենք, ավելի լավ կհասկանանք իրար:




> Դիլխոր եմ:


Շատ իզուր…




> Հայաստանը լքելուց ասեցի՝ էլ հետ չեմ նայելու: Բավարար կուշտ էի: 
> Հիմա ստիպված եմ նայում  ու  առավել տխուր եմ, որ էդ երկում թացն ու չորը ըտենց խառնած էլ մնալու են:


Հետաքրքիրա, իսկ ինչո՞ւ ստիպված:




> Ամեն մեկն իրեն մի հանճար է համարում, իսկը  Խորենացու նկարագրածով: 
> Ստացվում է, որ  հազարամյակներն ու կրկնվող գենոցիդները  ոչ մի բան չեն փոխել մեր ուղեղում՞:  
> Ու որ էդ  քարացած ուղեղը բացի իրար քրֆել, ձեռ առնել- մեղադրելուց էլ ոչ մի բանի ընդունակ չի՞:


Ոչ մեկն էլ իրան հանճար չի համարում: Համենայն դեպս էս ֆորումի շրջանակներում ես նման մարդ չեմ ճանաչում:
Իսկ ինչ վերավերվումա ձեռ առնելուն ու մեղադրելուն, ոչ մեկն էլ քեզ ձեռ չի առել, ուղակի կարծիք ենք հայտնել, որը այո՝ մեր տեսակետից մեղադրանքա, ու բանավեճի ժամանակ պատրաստ եղիր նաև մեղադրանքներ լսելուն:

հ.գ. իսկ այ ընդունակությունների մասին վիրտուալում խոսալը արդեն կոռեկտ չի:

----------

davidus (09.11.2010)

----------


## davidus

> Դավ, բացտուտուզությունը քո ներդրած տերմինն է, դրանից դու էս ամաչում,  վախենում, ազդվում, կամ հակառակը ուրախանում: Էդ ասպարեզը լրիվ քոնն է:


Բիձա ջան, որ նեղություն քաշես, էջի վերևի գրառումս կկարդաս, էնտեղ հստակ ասել եմ, թե ինչ եմ հասկանում բացտուտուզություն ասելով: Հա, ոչ թե ամաչում եմ, վախենում ու ազդվում, այլ խայտառակ եմ լինում: 




> "Վիրտուալ խրոխտ Նժդեհականն" էլ իմ հեղինակին իրավունքով պաշտպանված  իմաստային կոմպոզիցիա է, հետևաբար քո խնդիրը նախ և առաջ դա  հասկանալն է: Իսկ հեղինակին իր ստեղծածը բացատրելը  ամենաքիչը անհամեստ է:


Էդ հեղինակը ընդամենը եզրն է սահմանել, առանց նույնիսկ մեկ անգամ տեսնելու իր սահմանած եզրը: Դե էսքանից հետո ո՞վ ա ավելի անհամեստ գտնվում: Ե՞ս, որ ասում եմ արի ցույց տամ, թե ինչ ա նշանակում «սահմանածդ» հասկացությունը, թե՞ դու, որ սահմանել ես մի բան, որ նույնիսկ աչքովդ չես տեսել:

Լավ է, անիմաստ լեզվակռիվ է: Ամեն դեպքում, հլը ինչ-որ տեղ հույս ունեմ, որ կընդունես սխալդ, գոնե ներքուստ: Իսկ եթե չէ, ապա «Էջմիածնի տաճարում պատին խփած՝ Մայր Աստվածածնի՝ գրկին մորուքավոր նորածին Քրիստոսով» նկարը քեզ հետ: Լավ մնա:

----------


## davidus

Բիձ, հլը ստեղի մուլտը նայի, ու մի հատ էլ գրի, որ հինը արժեք չի....

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...=1#post2123636

----------

h_jak (10.11.2010), Tig (09.11.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

Տղերք, իմ կարծիքով Բիձեն ընդհամենը էմոցիոնալ գրառում է արել, չնայած ինքը կարող է ինձ հետ չհամաձայնվել, սա իմ զգացումն է պարզապես։ Ես էլ կարող եմ անորոշությունից հոգնել, ցանկանալ որ ամեն ինչ վերանա ու զրոյից սկսվի, ու էդ պարագայում էլի թքելուն համարժեք իրավիճակ է ստեղծվում :Wink:  Իսկ դուք խորանում եք պատմամշակութային, համազգային,  մեր անցած ճանապարը, ավանդները, ժառանգությունը, ֆլան ֆստանը... ու կպած ուզում եք Բիձուն սխալ հանել։ Դիցուք ժամանակին Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը, Խորենացին, Նարեկացին, Ագաթանգեղոսը, Փավստոս Բյուզանդը և ուրիշներ մեզ ավանդ են թողել, ասել են սենց կապրեք, բալեք ջան։ Է հետո՞... դիցուք բա որ պարզվի սխալվել են, կարող է՞ ազգովի ինքնասպան լինենք, թե՞ մեծերը չեն սխալվում։ Ուղղակի դուք ասում եք, թե «ո՞նց կարող ես դու տենց արտահայտություն թույլ տալ»... ուշադրություն դարձնելով ձևական բովանդակությանը և առհամարելով մարդու տրամադրությունը, ցանկությունները և այլն... Լսեք, կարող ա՞ դուք Բիձու հետ չունեք։ :Tongue:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.11.2010), Տրիբուն (10.11.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Տղերք, իմ կարծիքով Բիձեն ընդհամենը էմոցիոնալ գրառում է արել, չնայած ինքը կարող է ինձ հետ չհամաձայնվել, սա իմ զգացումն է պարզապես։ Ես էլ կարող եմ անորոշությունից հոգնել, ցանկանալ որ ամեն ինչ վերանա ու զրոյից սկսվի, ու էդ պարագայում էլի թքելուն համարժեք իրավիճակ է ստեղծվում Իսկ դուք խորանում եք պատմամշակութային, համազգային,  մեր անցած ճանապարը, ավանդները, ժառանգությունը, ֆլան ֆստանը... ու կպած ուզում եք Բիձուն սխալ հանել։ Դիցուք ժամանակին Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը, Խորենացին, Նարեկացին, Ագաթանգեղոսը, Փավստոս Բյուզանդը և ուրիշներ մեզ ավանդ են թողել, ասել են սենց կապրեք, բալեք ջան։ Է հետո՞... դիցուք բա որ պարզվի սխալվել են, կարող է՞ ազգովի ինքնասպան լինենք, թե՞ մեծերը չեն սխալվում։ Ուղղակի դուք ասում եք, թե «ո՞նց կարող ես դու տենց արտահայտություն թույլ տալ»... ուշադրություն դարձնելով ձևական բովանդակությանը և առհամարելով մարդու տրամադրությունը, ցանկությունները և այլն... Լսեք, կարող ա՞ դուք Բիձու հետ չունեք։


Վիշապ ջան, մենք Բիձու հետ շատ էլ լավ ունենք: Եթե չունենաինք էսքան չէինք խորանա, ու չէինք ցանկանա մեր ասածները տեղ հասցնել: Հակառակը՝ քանի որ անտարբեր չենք՝ ուզում ենք հասկանանք ու հասկացված լինենք, է եթե էմոցիոնալ գրառումա, թող ասի իմանանք, ո՞ր մեկս տենց գրառում չենք անում… Ու ոչ էլ կպած ուզում ենք սխալ հանել, ուղակի ուզում ենք հասկանալ, բայց դեռ չի ստացվում… Ինչ վերաբերվումա ձևական բովանդակությանը… եթե իրոք ձևական բովանքակություն ունենար նրա ձևակերպումը, չեմ կարծում որ էսքան խորանալու առիթ կստեղծվեր… չգիտեմ…

ինչևէ հուսով եմ, որ դեռ կհասկանանք իրար…

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժող, ես Բիձուն լրիվ հասկանում եմ… երբ որ մի բան զոռովից բողազդ են կոխում ու ստիպում են ուտել, անկախ նրանից թե ինչքան համով ա, չես ուզում ուտել… մեր հայերի մեջ էդ բանը կա… մենք պահպանողական ենք չափից դուրս… հայ ճարտարապետությունը պտի կամարով լինի, ուտելիքը պտի տոլմեն լինի, ամեն ինչի հինը լավն ա ու ամենամաքուրն ա ու ազգայինն ա… դրա համար էլ էդ ռեակցիան ա տալիս…

Երբ որ չենք զարգացնում ու զարգանում, հինը, ավանդականը դառնում է բեռ մենք էլ նրա գերին ու սկսում է մեզ վնասել… երբեմն նույնիսկ խիրուրգիական միջամտության կարիք է լինում

----------

h_jak (10.11.2010), Բիձա (14.11.2010), Հարդ (09.11.2010), Վիշապ (10.11.2010), Տրիբուն (10.11.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս էլ մեր ուղղագրութիւնն է, հայութեան մի վիթխարի մասը հէնց այս ուղղագրութեամբ է գրում:
> Ոչինչ, թող աչքներդ սովորի: Դժուարը սկիզբն է:
> Իսկ եթէ ուզեք, հիմնական մի քանի կանոններին կարող եք ծանոթանալ այս հղումից:


Լեռնեցի ջան, իմ իմանալով հայության մի վիթխարի մասը Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն ա ապրում, որտես դպրոցում լրիվ ուրիշ ուղղագրություն են սովորեցնում: Եթե ուզում ես դասական ուղղագրությամբ գեղեցիկ բաներ գրել, ասենք վեպ գրել, պոեմ, բանաստեղծությունների շարք, հետո հրապարակել, շատ լավ գործ ես բռնել: Բայց մեզ մի ստիպի աչքներս քոռացնելուվ վերծանել քո մի քանի տող գրառումները Ակումբում:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.11.2010), Բիձա (14.11.2010), Վիշապ (10.11.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ե՞րբ եմ ասել, որ հինը մերժելը վատ բանա… Մի անգամ էլ չեմ ալարի կրկնել՝ մերժել չի նշանակում թքած ունենալ…


Տիգ ջան, մեր մեջ ասած հնարավոր ա, որ մերժելն ա վելի վատ բան ա, քան թքած ունենալը: 

Օրինակ ես չեմ մերժում, մի բան էլ երկու երեխեքիս պարտադիր ծանոթացում եմ ամեն հնի հետ, համ Հայաստանում, համ էլ Հայաստանից դուրս: Ամենա քիչը տարին երկու անգամ Հայաստանի տարածքում տանում եմ մի տեղ պապերի ճարտարապետության հետ մոտիկից ծանոթացնելու համար: Հետն էլ զուգահեռ ուրիշ ազգերի պապերի ճարտարապետության ու պատմության հետ եմ ծանոթացնում: 

Բայց որ երեխեքիցս մեկը վաղը ասի, «պապա, էս ինչ բանը դեմ ա մեր հին-ազգային-ազատագրական ավանդույթին, ու պիտի սենց չանեմ, նենց անեմ», ես խառակիրի կանեմ էտ օրը: Քանի որ հնի վրա թքած ունեմ, ու հնից կառչելը համարում դժբախտությունների հիմնական պատճառներից մեկը: Հինը չեմ մերժում, գնահատում եմ, բայց ապագայի ոչ մի քար էտ հնի վրա չեմ ուզում դնել:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.11.2010), Tig (10.11.2010), Բիձա (14.11.2010), Վիշապ (10.11.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, մեր մեջ ասած հնարավոր ա, որ մերժելն ա վելի վատ բան ա, քան թքած ունենալը: 
> 
> Օրինակ ես չեմ մերժում, մի բան էլ երկու երեխեքիս պարտադիր ծանոթացում եմ ամեն հնի հետ, համ Հայաստանում, համ էլ Հայաստանից դուրս: Ամենա քիչը տարին երկու անգամ Հայաստանի տարածքում տանում եմ մի տեղ պապերի ճարտարապետության հետ մոտիկից ծանոթացնելու համար: Հետն էլ զուգահեռ ուրիշ ազգերի պապերի ճարտարապետության ու պատմության հետ եմ ծանոթացնում: 
> 
> Բայց որ երեխեքիցս մեկը վաղը ասի, «պապա, էս ինչ բանը դեմ ա մեր հին-ազգային-ազատագրական ավանդույթին, ու պիտի սենց չանեմ, նենց անեմ», ես խառակիրի կանեմ էտ օրը: Քանի որ հնի վրա թքած ունեմ, ու հնից կառչելը համարում դժբախտությունների հիմնական պատճառներից մեկը: Հինը չեմ մերժում, գնահատում եմ, բայց ապագայի ոչ մի քար էտ հնի վրա չեմ ուզում դնել:


Տրիբուն ջան, էդ գրառումս ընդհանուր կոնտեքստի մեջ նայի, խոսքը կոնկրետ հին ուղղագրությանը վերադառնալու մասինա գնացել ու մերժել ասելով ինկատի եմ ունեցել նորից հնին վերադառնալը չընդունելս: Մերժել ասելով ուզեցել եմ ասել, որ նորին ճանապարհ պիտի տանք… Ու մերժել չի նշանակում չգնահատել ու չիմանալ դրա մասին: Հակառակը «թքած ունենալու» պարագայում է որ անտեսվում է հինը, ոչ ծանոթանում ես, ոչ գնահատում, ոչ էլ հաշվի առնում…
Կարծում եմ եթե ընդհանուր բոլոր գրածներս կարդաս՝ կհասկանաս թե ինչ եմ ասել, ու ինչ եմ ասում… Հնից կառչելը ես էլ եմ համարում դժբախտությունների հիմնական պատճառներից մեկը, բայց թքած ունենալը նունպես… քանի որ՝ նորից կրկնեմ, հինը պիտի տեսնել, հաշվի առնել բացթողումները ու դասեր քաղել նրանից… իսկ եթե հինը չիմանանք, նորից կարող ենք կրկնել նույն սխալները… Չնայած, ոնց նայում եմ մենք էս 2000 տարիյա ոչ մի բանից էլ դաս չենք քաղում… ու էդ երևի նրանիցա, որ մեր իրական հին սխալները չենք ուզում տեսնել ու ինկատի ունենալ:

հ.գ. չնայած իսկզբանէ խոսքը գնում էր մեսրոպյան ուղղագրությունը հետ վերականգնել կամ չվերականգնելուն, բայց հլը ինչ «թռիչքներ» ենք անում ու ինչերից ենք խորանում… որովհետև ամեն մեկս դիմացինի ասածները հասկանում ենք նենց՝ ոնց մենք ենք ուզում… ու դա բնականա… :Wink:

----------

davidus (10.11.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Լեռնեցի ջան, իմ իմանալով հայության մի վիթխարի մասը Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն ա ապրում, որտես դպրոցում լրիվ ուրիշ ուղղագրություն են սովորեցնում: Եթե ուզում ես դասական ուղղագրությամբ գեղեցիկ բաներ գրել, ասենք վեպ գրել, պոեմ, բանաստեղծությունների շարք, հետո հրապարակել, շատ լավ գործ ես բռնել: Բայց մեզ մի ստիպի աչքներս քոռացնելուվ վերծանել քո մի քանի տող գրառումները Ակումբում:


Էդ որ չես ուզում տիրապետել քո ազգի այլ ուղղագրութեանը, կամ թէ քո ասած քոռանում ես, քո խնդիրն է:
Ես գրում եմ այն ուղղագրութեամբ, որն ինձ հարմար է:

Համ էլ աւելի լաւ, կը գրանցուես գինեսի գրքում, որպէս առաջին մարդ, ով այլ ուղղագրութիւն ըհնթերցելուց քոռացել է, հը՞...
Ստեղ են է ասում «Վայ քոռանամ ես, չտեսնեմ դա» :Shok:

----------


## einnA

փաստորեն ազգովի խելքի գալու համար քոռանալ է պետք :Xeloq: 
հա մեկ էլ անցյալը ջնջել տրակտորով կամ չգիտեմ էլ ինչն է տենց ջնջում ու... ԿՓՐԿՎԵՆՔ  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> փաստորեն ազգովի խելքի գալու համար քոռանալ է պետք
> հա մեկ էլ անցյալը ջնջել տրակտորով կամ չգիտեմ էլ ինչն է տենց ջնջում ու... ԿՓՐԿՎԵՆՔ


Չէ, ազգովի խելքի գալու համար պետք է վերադառնալ դասական ուղղագրությանը կամ չվերադառնալ :Jpit:  Իհարկե, այս թեմայի հանդեպ առանձնահատուկ գորովանք ու հոգածություն չեմ տածում, բայց ժողովուրդ, չե՞ք զգում՝ ինչքան եք թեմայից շեղվել, եթե իհարկե այստեղ կոնկրետ բուն թեմա կար :Xeloq:

----------

davidus (10.11.2010), einnA (10.11.2010), Tig (10.11.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> փաստորեն ազգովի խելքի գալու համար քոռանալ է պետք
> հա մեկ էլ անցյալը ջնջել տրակտորով կամ չգիտեմ էլ ինչն է տենց ջնջում ու... ԿՓՐԿՎԵՆՔ


Մի բան մոռացար, պիտի անպայման դասական ուղղագրութիւն կարդալով քոռանաս:  :Read:

----------


## Tig

*Ո՞վ է այրել ուրանի պաշարները հետազոտող սարքը. Սարդարապատը «հանցավոր» խումբ է ստեղծում*
17:34 • 10.11.10

Այս անգամ «Սարդարապատ» շարժման ուշադրության կենտրոնում է Սյունիքում ուրանի պաշարների հետազոտության հարցը։ Ինչպես այսօրվա ասուլիսին ասաց շարժման անդամ, կինոռեժիսոր Տիգրան Խզմալյանը՝ 10 օր առաջ այդ գործում ներգրավված սարքերից մեկն անհասկանալի կերպով այրվել է։ Դեպքի առթիվ քրեական գործ է հարուցվել։

«Կա մի տեսակետ, թե այն կայծակն է այրել, սակայն տեղական իշխանությունները խոսում են, թե Կայծակ անունով ոմն մեկն է այրել, նրանք սկսել են փնտրել այդ մարդուն»,– ասաց նա։

«Սարդարապատի» անդամների տեղեկությունների համաձայն՝ որոշ մարդկանց արդեն ոստիկանության բաժանմունքներ են տեղափոխում, նրանք ցուցմունք են տալիս։

Իր հերթին դերասան Երվանդ Մանարյանը նշեց, որ կեղծ ցուցմունք ստանալը դժվար չէ ո՛չ տեխնիկապես, ո՛չ էլ բարոյապես։

«Կեղծ ցուցմունք ստանալը մեզ համար ամենադյուրին բանն է։ Մի քանի անգամ էլ վզակոթին կհասցնեն, կեղծ ցուցմունքը կստանան»,– ասաց նա։

Միաժամանակ նա նշեց, որ Սյունիքին լավ ծանոթ մարդը, ով բազմիցս անցել է այդ տարածքով, տեղյակ է, թե «ինչ է անում այնտեղ կայծակը»։

«Հիմար պետք է լինես այդ հսկայական մետաղյա կառույցները Սյունիքի ձորերում տանել–դնելու համար։ Այո, հենց կայծակն է այրել։ Իսկ եթե չեք հավատում, էդ ես եմ արել, ես էստեղից պուլտը վերցրել, սեղմել եմ, էնտեղ էլ վառվել է։ Դա՞ է ուզածը... Երվանդ Մանարյանն է արել, որովհետև ցավում է Սյունիքի համար»,– վրդովված ասաց դերասանը։

Այս համատեքստում Խզմալյանը հավելեց, որ իրենք ստեղծում են մի «հանցավոր» խումբ, որին կարող են միանալ այն մարդիկ, ովքեր մտահոգ են երկրի ապագայի համար։ Խնդրի առնչությամբ «Սարդարապատը» կազմակերպում է հատուկ ստորագրահավաք և պատրաստվում է մասնակցել վաղը Կապանում անցկացվելիք հանրահավաքին։

Tert.am

----------

davidus (11.11.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Նաև ասեմ, որ ես թքած ունեմ մեր հին ուղղագրության վրա: Իմ համար հին հունարենը գերագույն արժեք է, որովհետև այն գիտելիք ունի իր մեջ, բայց հին հայկական ուղղագրությունը անցած, իր դարն ապրած խոտան է, մոտավորապես հավաբուն դառած փտած 301 մոսկվիչի պես մի բան:  գրառում  594
> 
> Նորից եմ կրկնում, ես թքած ունեմ անցած, հնացած, մաշածի վրա: Գրառում 605
> 
> 
> Հնասիրությունը, հնին կառչած մնալը, դա հոգեբանական հետամնացություն է, որի հաղթահարումը անձնական ու հասարակական առաջընթացի առաջին նախապայմանն է: Մենք՝ հայերովս, տառապում ենք այդ հիվանդությամբ և շատերս տեղյակ էլ չենք դրա մասին: Գրառում  620
> 
> 
> Հարգելի Դավիթ և Տիգ, հինը ինքնին արժեք չի և երբևէ չի եղել: Հնում տեղի ունեցած, կատարված ինչ որ խիստ սահմանափակ, որոշակի բաներ կարող են արժեք լինել: Բայց ամբողջովին հինը փառաբանելը դա աբսուրդ է: Ըտենց որ լիներ հիմա մենք կապիկ էինք: Ես մասնավորապես թքած եմ ունեցել հայ հին ուղղագրության վրա: Եթե դա Ձեզ համար արժեք է, ապա արժեքային մեր չափանիշերը տարբեր են:  Որ հնի մասին է խոսքը՞: Քյասար ասեք, իմանամ, էլ չվիճեմ:  Գրառում  626


Սրանք էն գրառումներն են, ուր ես հնի վրով եկել եմ /թքել եմ/ : Էստեղ որտեղ եք տեսել, որ ես ասած լինեմ, թե թքել եմ հին արժեքների վրա՞: Կարաք բացատրեք, թե ոնց իմ ասած *հինը* դառավ  ձեր  *հին արժեքը*՞:  
Կարող է դառել եք ներկա  հայկական դատարանի պես մի բան՞: Կապ չունի թե ով ինչ է ասել, կամ արել, մեկա սռոկը կապելու եք՞:   Բա որ դուք եկաք իշխանության, ինչով եք տարբերվելու եղածներից՞:
Բազմիցս խնդրել էի,  որ դուք գոնե նշեիք, թե  իմ *հին* ասածի տակ ինչ *հին արժեք* եք   հասկանում:  Ոչ միայն չբերեցիք գոնե մի օրինակ, այլ որևէ  պատճառահետևանքային կապ *իմ հնի ու  ձեր հին արժեքի* մեջ չբերեցիք: Դուք իմ ասածները ձեր մտքի թռիչքեվ սարքել եք ինչ ուզեցել եք: 
Փաստորեն շատ էլ լուրջ հարցի ենք հասել՝ - հասել ենք թաց ու չոր,  ուտ ու գլուխ խառնելու կիկոսային, հայոց համազգային ողբին: 
Պարզ է, որ ըսենք իրար լսել- հասկանալու պարագայում ազգովի ոչ խելքի գալ է հնարավոր, ոչ էլ մի բան անել: Ազգովի մենք մենակ կարանք մեկս մյուսին ուտենք: Որով և հաջողությամբ զբաղված ենք:

----------

dvgray (14.11.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Բա որ դուք եկաք իշխանության, ինչով եք տարբերվելու եղածներից՞:


իշխանության առումով իհարկե ոչ մի բանով  :Smile: 
ինչով՞ են իրարից տարբերվում Լևոնն ու Քոչ-Սերժը: ժողովրդի անկյան  տակ կանդնելուց ու նայելուց- ոչնչով: երկուսն էլ թքած ունեն ժողովրդի վրա: *թքած* ունեն

----------

Բիձա (14.11.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Սրանք էն գրառումներն են, ուր ես հնի վրով եկել եմ /թքել եմ/ : Էստեղ որտեղ եք տեսել, որ ես ասած լինեմ, թե թքել եմ հին արժեքների վրա՞: Կարաք բացատրեք, թե ոնց իմ ասած *հինը* դառավ  ձեր  *հին արժեքը*՞:  
> Կարող է դառել եք ներկա  հայկական դատարանի պես մի բան՞: Կապ չունի թե ով ինչ է ասել, կամ արել, մեկա սռոկը կապելու եք՞:   Բա որ դուք եկաք իշխանության, ինչով եք տարբերվելու եղածներից՞:
> Բազմիցս խնդրել էի,  որ դուք գոնե նշեիք, թե  իմ *հին* ասածի տակ ինչ *հին արժեք* եք   հասկանում:  Ոչ միայն չբերեցիք գոնե մի օրինակ, այլ որևէ  պատճառահետևանքային կապ *իմ հնի ու  ձեր հին արժեքի* մեջ չբերեցիք: Դուք իմ ասածները ձեր մտքի թռիչքեվ սարքել եք ինչ ուզեցել եք: 
> Փաստորեն շատ էլ լուրջ հարցի ենք հասել՝ - հասել ենք թաց ու չոր,  ուտ ու գլուխ խառնելու կիկոսային, հայոց համազգային ողբին: 
> Պարզ է, որ ըսենք իրար լսել- հասկանալու պարագայում ազգովի ոչ խելքի գալ է հնարավոր, ոչ էլ մի բան անել: Ազգովի մենք մենակ կարանք մեկս մյուսին ուտենք: Որով և հաջողությամբ զբաղված ենք:


Բիձա ջան, չգիտեմ ով ինչա ինկատի ունեցել, բայց ես ինկատի եմ ունեցել հենց հին ուղղագրությունը: Ու այն հին անվանելը էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի, քանի որ մինչև հիմա էլ օգտագործվումա սփյուռքում: Բայց դա հիմա կարևոր չի: Հիմա կարևորը էնա, որ դու թքած ունես էդ ուղղագրության վրա ու այն քո համար ոչինչ չի ներկայացնում, դա քո իրավունքնա… Իսկ մենք այն արժեք ենք համարում ու չնայած նրան, որ դեմ ենք այն վերականգնելուն՝ միևնույն է թքած չունենք նրա վրա ու չենք էլ ունենա, որքան էլ որ դա քո համար պարադոքս լինի…

----------

Chuk (14.11.2010), davidus (14.11.2010), Շինարար (14.11.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

Աֆրիկյան որոշ ցեղեր էլ մինչև հիմա  ձկան ատամ, շուշա, գույնզգույն պլպլան բան տեսնելիս վերցնում կախում են վզներին, կոնքերին, ականջներին, քթերին որպես հին արժեք ու իրենցից գոհ -կայֆած- պարելով ապրում են: 
Իրենց մոտ էդ հինը դեռ ներկա է, օգտագործման մեջ է ու դա բացարձակ անգրագիտության պայմաններում մի գուցե արդարացված է: 
Մեզանում հինը վաղուց  զիբիլանոցում է, բայց օօօօօօօօօօ-,
Եվրոպական հին քարանձավներում էլ, ուր նախնադարյան մարդիկ են ապրել, նման հուլունքներ գտնվել են, բայց հիմա որ եվրոպացու  մտքով կանցնի էդ զիզիբիզին իր հին  արժեքը համարել՞: Ֆրանսիացու հին արժեքը ֆրանսիական հեղափոխությունն է, իր փառահեղ պատմական դեմքերն են, պատմությունն է, գիտական արարումն է, իր հին պալատներն ու քաղաքներն են:  Մի խոսքով իր նախկին հանճարների թողածն է:  Կրկնվեմ և շեշտեմ- *Ոչ թե շարքայինների, այլ հանճարների թողածն է:* 
Դե մենք էլ հանճարների պակասի պարագայում՝ ցանկացած աթարայինը որպես արժեք  գտեսնենք ու կհարգենք: 
Մեր մսի բազառը կարա 20 տարի շարունակ, գումի հողերին դարսած ըլնի, մեր ցմփոր մլիցեն կարա 100 տարի շարունակ փողոցում կայնած ցանկացածին լացացնի ու քաղմասում մարդուն խաշ -քյաբաբի տեղ ուտի: Բայց մեր տղու կոմպը հիմա պտի 2 դուօ լինի, /չնայած դաժե մի մատով  2 բառ էլ չի կարա տպի/,   ու մեր հին քերականությունն էլ արժեք պտի ըլնի ու մնա,  այժմ և հավիտեանս -հավիետեաց: : 
Ու էդ էշությունների   դեմ  ձեն հանողն էլ ազգի դավաճան ա՝ այժմ և հավիտեանս -հավիտենաց:  /Լեռնցի ջան, էս հավի-հավին ճիշտ եմ գրել ուղղագրութեան առումով՞ /

----------


## Բիձա

> Շատ խելոքներն ու շատ հիմարները անվնաս են. վտանգավոր են կիսախելոքներն ու կիսահիմարները:
> Ֆրեդրո


Լեռնցի ջան,  նկատել եմ, որ սեր ունես մեծերի և  նրանց խելոք մտքերի հանդեպ: Նաև երբեմն կարողանում ես տարբերակել իսկապես արժեքավորը՝ ոչ այնքանից: Դա գովելի վերաբերմունք է: Մյուս կողմից էլ, նկատելի է, որ երբեմն քեզ էլ ես վերագրում "մեծություն": 
Դա էլ է ընդունելի, բայց պայմանով, որ դա իրոք այդպես է: Քո տարիքում հաստատված մեծերը հիմնականում մի քանի մաթեմաթիկոսներ են եղել, մի գուցե խելագար Մակեդոնացին է այդպիսին եղել, իսկապես հանճարեղ Պուշկինը, Մոցարտը: Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե դու արդեն դրանց շարքում ես: 
Մի գուցե մի քանի տարի անց, երբ դու իսկապես *մեծ*  կդառնաս ինչ որ մի ոլորտում, ես կընդունեմ քո մեծությունը, բայց հիմա արի բավարարվենք եղածով, այսինքն բիձու և լենցու  կատարյալ միջակային հավասարության   ելակետային դրվածքով:

----------


## davidus

> *Աֆրիկյան որոշ ցեղեր* էլ մինչև հիմա  ձկան ատամ, շուշա, գույնզգույն պլպլան բան տեսնելիս վերցնում կախում են վզներին, կոնքերին, ականջներին, քթերին որպես հին արժեք ու իրենցից գոհ -կայֆած- պարելով ապրում են: 
> *Իրենց մոտ էդ հինը դեռ ներկա է,* օգտագործման մեջ է ու դա բացարձակ անգրագիտության պայմաններում մի գուցե արդարացված է: 
> Մեզանում հինը վաղուց  զիբիլանոցում է, բայց օօօօօօօօօօ-,
> Եվրոպական հին քարանձավներում էլ, ուր նախնադարյան մարդիկ են ապրել, նման հուլունքներ գտնվել են, բայց հիմա որ եվրոպացու  մտքով կանցնի էդ զիզիբիզին իր հին  արժեքը համարել՞: Ֆրանսիացու հին արժեքը ֆրանսիական հեղափոխությունն է, իր փառահեղ պատմական դեմքերն են, պատմությունն է, գիտական արարումն է, իր հին պալատներն ու քաղաքներն են:  Մի խոսքով իր նախկին հանճարների թողածն է:  Կրկնվեմ և շեշտեմ- *Ոչ թե շարքայինների, այլ հանճարների թողածն է:* 
> Դե մենք էլ հանճարների պակասի պարագայում՝ ցանկացած աթարայինը որպես արժեք  գտեսնենք ու կհարգենք: 
> Մեր մսի բազառը կարա 20 տարի շարունակ, գումի հողերին դարսած ըլնի, մեր ցմփոր մլիցեն կարա 100 տարի շարունակ փողոցում կայնած ցանկացածին լացացնի ու քաղմասում մարդուն խաշ -քյաբաբի տեղ ուտի: Բայց մեր տղու կոմպը հիմա պտի 2 դուօ լինի, /չնայած դաժե մի մատով  2 բառ էլ չի կարա տպի/,   ու մեր հին քերականությունն էլ արժեք պտի ըլնի ու մնա,  այժմ և հավիտեանս -հավիետեաց: : 
> Ու էդ էշությունների   դեմ  ձեն հանողն էլ ազգի դավաճան ա՝ այժմ և հավիտեանս -հավիտենաց:  /Լեռնցի ջան, էս հավի-հավին ճիշտ եմ գրել ուղղագրութեան առումով՞ /


Բիձ, իսկ դու համոզվա՞ծ էս, որ դու էդ «աֆրիկյան որոշ ցեղերից» ավելի առաջադեմ ես:

Մեռնեմ ես քո զարգացած եվրոպայի ջանին: Տես հլը ոնց են զարգացած ու ինչքան են առաջ անցել էդ աֆրիկյան ցեղերից: 
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...=1#post1928719

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...=1#post1929846

Այ էս ա արժեք, Բիձ, մնացածը փաթաթած ունենանք:  :Hands Up: 




> Կրկնվեմ և շեշտեմ- *Ոչ թե շարքայինների, այլ հանճարների թողածն է:*


Ասում ես *Ոչ թե շարքայինների, այլ հանճարնե՞րի*: Դե հիմա մի հատ արագացված կարգով մեջբերում ես մի գրառում, որտեղ գրված է, որ հետամնաց հայերը (դու չէ, մենք... դու կանկՌետնի առաջադեմ ես) անհատների արատավոր սովորույթները արժեք ենք սարքել:




> Դե մենք էլ հանճարների պակասի պարագայում՝ ցանկացած աթարայինը որպես արժեք  գտեսնենք ու կհարգենք: 
> Մեր մսի բազառը կարա 20 տարի շարունակ, գումի հողերին դարսած ըլնի, մեր ցմփոր մլիցեն կարա 100 տարի շարունակ փողոցում կայնած ցանկացածին լացացնի ու քաղմասում մարդուն խաշ -քյաբաբի տեղ ուտի: Բայց մեր տղու կոմպը հիմա պտի 2 դուօ լինի, /չնայած դաժե մի մատով  2 բառ էլ չի կարա տպի/,   ու* մեր հին քերականությունն էլ արժեք պտի ըլնի ու մնա,*  այժմ և հավիտեանս -հավիետեաց: :


Տնեց էլ չհասկացա, թե գրածդ հզոր մտքերը ինչ կապ ունեն հին արժեքների, մասնավորապես` հին քերականության հետ, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ: Անկախ իրենց տեղի ու անտեղի ճղող տուտուզներից` հին քերականությունը *եղել է* արժեք, *կա* որպես արժեք, ու *պիտի լինի* որպես արժեք:




> Ու էդ *էշությունների* դեմ  ձեն հանողն էլ ազգի դավաճան ա՝


Ճիշտ ես Բիձ ջան... չնայած իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով ուղղագրույթանը (կապ չունի, հին ա, թե նոր) էշություն ասողը ոչ թե ազգի դավաճան ա, այլ բազմաչարչար հայ ազգի պատվավոր վիժվածք:

Без обид, Բիձ ջան:

----------

Mark Pauler (14.11.2010), Գեա (16.11.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ, իսկ դու համոզվա՞ծ էս, որ դու էդ «աֆրիկյան որոշ ցեղերից» ավելի առաջադեմ ես:
> 
> Մեռնեմ ես քո զարգացած եվրոպայի ջանին: Տես հլը ոնց են զարգացած ու ինչքան են առաջ անցել էդ աֆրիկյան ցեղերից: 
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...=1#post1928719
> 
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...=1#post1929846
> 
> Այ էս ա արժեք, Բիձ, մնացածը փաթաթած ունենանք: 
> 
> ...


Էս քո հղումները ուրախ գերեղմանոցի ու ոսկորներից եկեղեցու վերաբերյալ ամեն ինչ իրա տեղը դրին: 
Դու քո ստանդարտ, ավանդական, արժեքային պատկերացումներն ունես ցակացած երևույթի մասին ու քո մտքովն իսկ չի անցնում, որ այլ ազգերի մոտ կարող է այլ կուլտուրա, այլ մոտեցումներ  լինել: Որ դրա մասին իմացած լինեիր, Քեզ կչափավորեիր ու  *վիժվածք* բառը կպահեիր  փողոցում հաշիվ մաքրելու համար, եթե իհարկե  դեմ առ դեմ նման բան ասելու հերոսություն ունենայիր:  
Չնայած քո ծայրահեղ ագրեսսային,  կփորձեմ մոլորյալիդ կարգի հրավիրել քեզ գիտելիք մատուցելով , այլ ոչ թե քրֆելով: 
  Մոտ մեկ ամիս առաջ շատ տարօրինակ պայմաններում զոհվեց այստեղի իմ եկեղեցու պատվարժան հայրերից մեկը: Ուտող- խմող, աշխարհ տեսած, իսկապես լավ մարդ էր ու բավականին ջահել: 
Թաղումից հետո  նրա հիշատակի ժամերգությունն էր եկեղեցում: Խոսեցին Իրաքից ժամանած իր գնդապետ տղան, կինը, և եկեղեցուց մի քանի հոգի: Դա հուշերի մի հանճարեղ երեկո էր, որպիսին ես իմ կյանքում ականատես չէր եղել: Թե տղան, թե կինը և բոլոր ելույթ ունեցողները արցունքներով շաղաղված իրենց ամենանվիրական  ծիծաղաշարժ հիշողություններն ու  դրվագներն էին պատմում հանգուցյալի հետ կապված: 500 հոգանոց եկեղեցու դահլիճը  նմանատիպ ծիծաղով ու հրճվանքով էր արձագանքում: Վերջում էլ փարթի էր, ուր բարեկամությունն ու բոլորը զվարթ զրուցում էին ամենատարբեր հարցերի մասին: 
Սա էլ է կուլտուրա, որին դու տեղյակ չես ու քո աչքին մի գուցե վայրենություն թվա: Բայց այն կա ու նորմալ է համարվում այդ հանրության մոտ: 
Էդ ուրախ գերեզմանոցն էլ, քո աչքին այլանդակ թվացած եկեղեցին էլ նորմալ են: Ուղղակի քո աչքին են անորմալ: Բարի եղիր այլ աչքերով դիտել,  հասկանալ ու գնահատել  տարբերը: 
Նաև հանիր  ազգային ակնոցներդ,  ազգային ականջակալներդ ու ապրի նորը տեսնելու, ընդունելու ցանկությամբ, այլ ոչ թե ծայրահեղ պահպանողական անընկալունակությամբ:
Ու  վիրտուալ անպատժելիության ուժով գեներացված քֆուրդ էլ քեզ պահի:

----------


## Chuk

> Մեզանում հինը վաղուց  զիբիլանոցում է, բայց օօօօօօօօօօ-,


Բիձ, հրեն, դու էլ ես հին, էնքան հին ես, որ սաղ օրը նորերիս քրֆում ու անպատվում ես, բայց քեզ՝ հնիդ զիբիլանոց չենք նետում:

----------

Tig (14.11.2010), Ֆոտոն (15.11.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձ, հրեն, դու էլ ես հին, էնքան հին ես, որ սաղ օրը նորերիս քրֆում ու անպատվում ես, բայց քեզ՝ հնիդ զիբիլանոց չենք նետում:


Կարաս որևէ մեկիդ անպատվելու մի օրինակ ցուց տաս՞

----------


## Chuk

> Կարաս որևէ մեկիդ անպատվելու մի օրինակ ցուց տաս՞


Բիձուլյա, բա որ էս թեմայի քննարկման մասնակիցներին համեմատում ես իշխողների հետ, ասելով, որ իշխանության գալու դեպքում նույնն են լինելու (հլը անտեսենք, որ էստեղ ես իշխանության հավակնող մարդու կարծես թե նկատել եմ ոչ), բա դա անպատվել չի, ի՞նչ ա: Ամեն գրառմանդ մեջ քո նորին մեծության գիտակից ու խելոք լինելը ցուցանելն ու զրուցակցիդ իբր ոչ այդպիսին լինելը խորամանկորեն ակնարկելը ուրիշ ի՞նչ ա: Թե՞ գիտես, որ կոնկրետ բառեր չես գրում, արդեն պուպուշ պապիկ ես:

----------

Mark Pauler (14.11.2010), Norton (15.11.2010), Tig (14.11.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձուլյա, բա որ էս թեմայի քննարկման մասնակիցներին համեմատում ես իշխողների հետ, ասելով, որ իշխանության գալու դեպքում նույնն են լինելու (հլը անտեսենք, որ էստեղ ես իշխանության հավակնող մարդու կարծես թե նկատել եմ ոչ), բա դա անպատվել չի, ի՞նչ ա: Ամեն գրառմանդ մեջ քո նորին մեծության գիտակից ու խելոք լինելը ցուցանելն ու զրուցակցիդ իբր ոչ այդպիսին լինելը խորամանկորեն ակնարկելը ուրիշ ի՞նչ ա: Թե՞ գիտես, որ կոնկրետ բառեր չես գրում, արդեն պուպուշ պապիկ ես:


Առաջ ես ընկել, Չուկ ախպեր: Ես գրել եմ, "բա որ դուք գաք իշխանության", այսինքն ես  ենթադրել եմ մի հեռանկարային, զուտ տեսական  վիճակ: Փոխարենը ինձ Դավը քյարսար  ու նաղդ իմ նմաններին  "վիժվածք"  է համարում:  Ես կարծում էի, որ որպես կայքի "տիրակալ", քո  ընկալումը առավել անկաղմնակալ պետք է լինի: Բայց եթե դու գտնում ես, որ  քֆուրը նորմա է, հարց չկա: 
Ես երևույթն եմ քննարկում, բնութագրում այն ու ինձ թույլ տվեցի ոչ թե կոնկրետ որևէ մեկին, այլ անցածը, հինը,  իր դարն ապրածը, անիմաստ ու դեն նետելու արժանի համարել: Հայերեն այդ  վերաբեմունքին այլ ձևով ասում են՝ "թքած ունեմ":  Իսկ դուք էլ որոշեցիք, որ բիձուն ա պետք անձնապես քրֆել: Ձեր գործն ա՝ ոչ դուք ինձ գիտեք, ոչ ես ձեզ: Քրֆեք ինչքան ուզում եք: Մեկի քֆուրների սկիզբը կարդացել եմ, ու  որակը լավ պատկերացնում եմ: 
Ես շարունակելու եմ այս խոսակցությունը զուտ հետաքրքրասիրությունից ելնելով, որ տեսնեմ, թե որևէ մեկդ կզգաստանա վերջապես՞:

----------


## Chuk

> Առաջ ես ընկել, Չուկ ախպեր: Ես գրել եմ, "բա որ դուք գաք իշխանության", այսինքն ես  ենթադրել եմ մի հեռանկարային, զուտ տեսական  վիճակ: Փոխարենը ինձ Դավը քյարսար  ու նաղդ իմ նմաններին  "վիժվածք"  է համարում:  Ես կարծում էի, որ որպես կայքի "տիրակալ", քո  ընկալումը առավել անկաղմնակալ պետք է լինի: Բայց եթե դու գտնում ես, որ  քֆուրը նորմա է, հարց չկա: 
> ---
> Ես շարունակելու եմ այս խոսակցությունը զուտ հետաքրքրասիրությունից ելնելով, որ տեսնեմ, թե որևէ մեկդ կզգաստանա վերջապես՞:


 Բիձուլյա, քո համար արդեն տիպիկ ա դառել մյուսներին կպնելը, բայց դա անտեսելով ուրիշի կպածին «քֆուր» անվանելը:
Ի գիտություն՝ Դավիդուսի գրածը նորմալ չի, ու ես ճիշտ ա դեռ հետևում եմ, քեզ մինչև վերջ հասկանամ, նոր քայլեր ձեռնարկեմ, բայց մեկ ա է, էդ պիտակման համար ինքը «պատժվելու» ա:

Հիմա քո մասին: Դու բերել ու մեզ (մեզ չէ՝ ես էս քննարկման մեջ կարելի ա ասել չկամ) համեմատել ես հիմիկվա իշխանիկների հետ: Այսինքն անվանել նույն բնույթի մարդ, ով իշխանության գալուց նույնն ա լինելու: Բիձուլյա, էս թազա ձև՞ ա: Բառացի կպնել ու ասել «Ես եթեով եմ ասել»: Հիմա էլ դու՝ ոչ զգաստդ, եկել ես մե՞զ ես զգաստության կոչ անում: Տո՛ զգաստացի՛, Բի՛ձ, թե չէ կզգաստացնե՛մ: Հերի՛ք եղավ անուղղակի կպնես քննարկման մասնակիցներին:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձուլյա, քո համար արդեն տիպիկ ա դառել մյուսներին կպնելը, բայց դա անտեսելով ուրիշի կպածին «քֆուր» անվանելը:
> Ի գիտություն՝ Դավիդուսի գրածը նորմալ չի, ու ես ճիշտ ա դեռ հետևում եմ, քեզ մինչև վերջ հասկանամ, նոր քայլեր ձեռնարկեմ, բայց մեկ ա է, էդ պիտակման համար ինքը «պատժվելու» ա:
> 
> Հիմա քո մասին: Դու բերել ու մեզ (մեզ չէ՝ ես էս քննարկման մեջ կարելի ա ասել չկամ) համեմատել ես հիմիկվա իշխանիկների հետ: Այսինքն անվանել նույն բնույթի մարդ, ով իշխանության գալուց նույնն ա լինելու: Բիձուլյա, էս թազա ձև՞ ա: Բառացի կպնել ու ասել «Ես եթեով եմ ասել»: Հիմա էլ դու՝ ոչ զգաստդ, եկել ես մե՞զ ես զգաստության կոչ անում: Տո՛ զգաստացի՛, Բի՛ձ, թե չէ կզգաստացնե՛մ: Հերի՛ք եղավ անուղղակի կպնես քննարկման մասնակիցներին:


Դավայ զգաստացրու

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման քննարկման հստակ պահանջ չպարունակելու, քննարկման ընթացքը չափազանց ցատկերով, սար ու ձոր ընկնելու, անընդհատ վիճաբանություններ ու փոխադարձ վիրավորանքների հրահրման ու ի կատար ածման պատճառով փակվում է: Ժամանակ ունենալու դեպքում այն կզտվի վիրավորական գրառումներից:

հ.գ. Ակումբցիներից ներողություն եմ խնդրում՝ այս անհրաժեշտ քայլն այսքան ուշացնելուս համար:*

----------

Gayl (15.11.2010), Lion (15.11.2010), Moonwalker (14.11.2010), My World My Space (15.11.2010), Norton (15.11.2010), Rammer (15.11.2010), Tig (14.11.2010), tikopx (14.11.2010), VisTolog (14.11.2010), Ապե Ջան (14.11.2010), Գեա (16.11.2010), Ձայնալար (14.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (15.11.2010), Շինարար (14.11.2010)

----------

